# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Malayalam Cinema >  Sultan of Showbiz- Mammookka's Official thread

## Rachu

*His name explains what he is.* 


*M**agnificient* *A**dmirable** M**otivating** M**atchless** O**utstanding** O**ver-the-top** K**ingly** K**ind** A**stonishing
*
*MEGASTAR* 


*
His upcoming movies*
*


╚❃❃ ORU Kuttanadan Blog ❃❃╝:* *❃Mammootty❃ in Sethu's Directorial Debut❃❃                * 

*═▶ Yathra ◀═ :  Mega★ MammoOTTy as YSR -Directed by Mahi V Raghav★Releasing WW on 21 Dec*


*╚❤❤ PERANBU ❤❤╝:  Mega★ Mammootty ❤Ram ❤Witness The Mega Actor On Screen ❤❤*

*⚔️MaaMaaNkaM⚔️:* *Mega★MaMMooTTy's Magnum Opus ⚔️MaaMaaNkaM⚔️ Sajeev Pillai►Kavya Films►Starts Rolling*
*

Now Running

*
* 
╚❃❃ Abrahaminte Santhatikal ❃❃╝:
Heading to 100 days*  :Band: 

*1st thread
►Abrahaminte Santhatikal◄Mega★MaMMooTTy's DERRIFIC BB◄2nd Highest Grosser in M TOWN◄


2nd thread
◄Mega★MaMMooTTy's DERRIFIC BB◄2nd Higst Grsr in MTOWN
*

----------


## veecee

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## arjunan

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## amintvm

:Band:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Celebrate005:  :Yeye:  :Clap:  :Clapping:  :Kicking:

----------


## mmm

Munnariyippil nalla pratheeksha undu. Box Officil vijayichillenkilum Mammootty enna nadane ishtapedunnavark pratheekshikkavunna oru cinema.

kure kalangalk sesham oru class performance!!!!

----------


## HariGopal

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## frincekjoseph

All the very best for the new thread.
Eee threadiloode nammude Ikkayude pazhaya aiswaryam tirichu varatee...

----------


## Hail

:Clapping: Ikka :Clapping: 


Ee puthiya thread aishwaryam konduvaratte.

munnariyippu.. Raja.. random randu type kidu perfo aakatte..  :cheers:

----------


## nanma

Sultan of Showbiz  :cheers:

----------


## kunjumon

Lakku  :Ho:

----------


## classic

> 


For me, that movie was an utter disappointment. Mammootty should have done the role of Majeed's father only while some young actors like Fahad or Dulquer himself should have done the role of Majeed. Balyakaalasakhi ennu paranja chithram enthayalum baalyakaalathe pattiyittullathe thanne aavanamayirunnu.. athinidakk anavashyamayi kolkkathayile lahala okke kaanich bore aakki.. 

The director failed in the attempt miserably - a movie which should have been a classic turned out to be an avg flick.

----------


## amintvm

#Mammookka @ Marine Drive 
CLEAN CAMPUS SAVE CAMPUS Campaign

----------


## Mayavi 369

> thilakkathinte hindi remake aano...?


 :Cheetha:  :Cheetha:

----------


## KARNAN

Next yr il ikka oru bilungal movie( English,malayalam) cheyunundenu kettalo etha film?

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Jaguar

ക്ളീന്* കാമ്പസിന്റെ ബ്രാന്*ഡ് അംബാസഡറായി മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചു  

കൊച്ചി . സംസ്ഥാനത്തിന്റെ ലഹരി വിരുദ്ധ പദ്ധതിയായ ക്ളീന്* കാമ്പസിന്റെ ബ്രാന്*ഡ് അംബാസഡറായി സിനിമാ താരം മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്തു. ഒരു വര്*ഷം നീണ്ടു നില്*ക്കുന്ന പദ്ധതി ആദ്യ ഘട്ടത്തില്* സ്കൂളുകളെ കേന്ദ്രീകരിച്ചാവും നടപ്പാക്കുക. രണ്ടാം ഘട്ടത്തില്* കോളജുകളെയും ഉള്*പ്പെടുത്തും. ലഹരിയുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട് ഇതുവരെ 19629 റെയ്ഡുകള്* നടന്നിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നും 3567 കേസുകള്* രജിസ്ട്രര്* ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നും കൊച്ചിയില്* ആഭ്യന്തര മന്ത്രി രമേശ് ചെന്നിത്തല അറിയിച്ചു. 3441 പേരെ ഇതുവരെ അറസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട്.

ലഹരിവിരുദ്ധ ക്യാംപെയിനിന്റെ ബ്രാന്*ഡ് അംബാസിഡറായി തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്തതില്* അതിയായ സന്തോഷമുണ്ടെന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടി പ്രതികരിച്ചു. കൊച്ചി നഗരത്തിലാണ് ഏറ്റവും അധികം ലഹരി പദാര്*ഥങ്ങള്* വിറ്റഴിക്കപ്പെടുന്നത്. ഇത് കൊച്ചിക്ക് അപമാനമാണ്. കുട്ടികളെ ലഹരിയില്* നിന്ന് മോചിപ്പിക്കാന്* അധ്യാപകരും മുതിര്*ന്നവരും മാതാപിതാക്കളും ഒരു പോലെ ശ്രദ്ധിക്കണം. 

സാഹിത്യം, പാട്ട്, പ്രകൃതി സ്നേഹം എന്നിവയോടായിരിക്കണം കുട്ടികള്*ക്ക് ലഹരിയുണ്ടാകേണ്ടത്. അല്ലാതെ മദ്യത്തിനോടെ മയക്കുമരുന്നിനോടോ അല്ല. കേരളത്തിലെ വിദ്യാര്*ഥി സംഘടനകള്* സമരം ചെയ്യേണ്ടത് ലഹരിക്കെതിരെയാവണം- മമ്മൂട്ടി പറഞ്ഞു. തിരുവനന്തപുരത്തും കോഴിക്കോട്ടും നടക്കുന്ന ലഹരി വിരുദ്ധ പരിപാടികളിലും മമ്മൂട്ടി പങ്കെടുക്കും.

----------


## Ottayaan

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Pattelar

Same opinion for me too.. Mammukka as son was good, but it wasn't trimmed enough. The film was very much boring for me too. 


> For me, that movie was an utter disappointment. Mammootty should have done the role of Majeed's father only while some young actors like Fahad or Dulquer himself should have done the role of Majeed. Balyakaalasakhi ennu paranja chithram enthayalum baalyakaalathe pattiyittullathe thanne aavanamayirunnu.. athinidakk anavashyamayi kolkkathayile lahala okke kaanich bore aakki.. 
> 
> The director failed in the attempt miserably - a movie which should have been a classic turned out to be an avg flick.

----------


## Pattelar

Same opinion for me too.. Mammukka as son was good, but it wasn't trimmed enough. The film was very much boring for me too. 


> For me, that movie was an utter disappointment. Mammootty should have done the role of Majeed's father only while some young actors like Fahad or Dulquer himself should have done the role of Majeed. Balyakaalasakhi ennu paranja chithram enthayalum baalyakaalathe pattiyittullathe thanne aavanamayirunnu.. athinidakk anavashyamayi kolkkathayile lahala okke kaanich bore aakki.. 
> 
> The director failed in the attempt miserably - a movie which should have been a classic turned out to be an avg flick.

----------


## ABE

ആരെങ്കിലും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടര്* ടി വി ജോയ് മാത്യുവിന്റെ (ഷട്ടര്* പടം ഡയരക്ടര്*0  ഇന്റര്*വ്യൂ കണ്ടോ? അതില്* പുള്ളി മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ പറ്റി പറയുന്നുണ്ട്..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd6z...ofQ85yLuPqs3lQ

----------


## amintvm

clean campus safe campus inauguration @ernakulam

----------


## wayanadan

http://www.cinemascoop.in/news/topsc...says-mammootty

----------


## amintvm



----------


## Hail

ithu ee threadilum kidakkatte  :Rolleyes: 


മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടന്*



മലയാള സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ദൈവത്തിന്*റെ വരദാനമായ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അഭിനയത്തെ വിലയിരുത്തുവാന്* എനിക്ക് അര്ര്*ഹാതയുണ്ട് എന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നത് കൊണ്ടല്ല , മറിച്ച് എന്നെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിക്കും വിധം അദ്ദേഹം തിരശീലയില്* കൊത്തിവെച്ച കഥാപാത്രങ്ങള്*ക്കുള്ള നന്നിപ്രകടനം മാത്രമാണ് ഇത്.

അദ്ദേഹം തിരശീലയില്* കൊത്തിവെച്ച ആദ്യ കഥാപാത്രത്തിന് പ്രായം എന്നേക്കാള്* കൂടുതലാണ് . അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ എല്ലാ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളും കാണുവാനുള്ള അവസരം എനിക്ക് കിട്ടിയിട്ടില്ല. കണ്ടവയെല്ലാം എന്നെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്* . ഒരു കഥാപാത്രത്തില്* നിന്ന് മറ്റൊന്നിലേക്ക്* അനായാസം കൂടുമാറാന്* കഴിയുമെന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കാന്* വയ്യ. ആത്മ്മാര്*ത്തമായ പരിശ്രമങ്ങളുടെ ഫലമാണത്* എന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കാനേ എനിക്കാകൂ. 

തന്*റെ കുറവുകള്* മറ്റാരേക്കാളും നന്നായി അറിയുന്നത് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് തന്നെയാണ് എന്ന് പലരും പറയുന്നതും, "ഞാന്* മത്സരിക്കുന്നത് എന്നോട് തന്നെയാണ്" എന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടി പറയുന്നതും ഒരുമിച്ച് വായിക്കുമ്പോള്*; സ്വയം വിലയിരുത്തി തെറ്റുകുറ്റങ്ങള്* ആത്മാര്*ഥമായ ശ്രമങ്ങളിലൂടെ പരിഹരിച്ച് ആണ് ഈ നടന്* വിജയങ്ങള്* നേടിയത് എന്ന് തിരിച്ചറിയാം . ഒരിക്കലും വഴങ്ങില്ലെന്ന് മറ്റുള്ളവര്* വിധിയെഴുതുകയും, വഴങ്ങുന്നില്ലെന്ന് സ്വയം വിമര്*ശിക്കുകയും ചെയ്ത ശേഷം ലൌഡ് സ്പീക്കര്*, പ്രാഞ്ചിയെട്ടന്*, രാജമാണിക്യം എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങളില്* ഹാസ്യം പകര്*ന്നാടി ഈ നടന്* നമ്മെ അതിശയിപ്പിച്ചു. 

ശക്തരായ എഴുത്തുകാരുടെ തൂലികയില്* ജനിച്ച അര്*ത്ഥവത്തായ വരികള്*ക്ക് ശബ്ദത്തിലെ ആരോഹണ അവരോഹണ ക്രമീകരണങ്ങളിലൂടെ മമ്മൂട്ടി പൂര്*ണതയെകിയിട്ടുണ്ട്*. ഒരക്ഷരം പോലും മിണ്ടാതെ ഭാവങ്ങള്* കൊണ്ട് ഒരായിരം വാക്കുകള്* പറയാതെ പറഞ്ഞ നിമിഷങ്ങളും ഒട്ടനവധിയുണ്ട്* . 

മോഹന്*ലാല്*, തിലകന്*, ഭരത് ഗോപി, സുകുമാരന്*, ജഗതി മുതലായ അതുല്യരായ സഹപ്രവര്*ത്തകര്*ക്കൊപ്പം മമ്മൂട്ടി ജോഡി ചേര്*ന്നപ്പോള്* എല്ലാം മികച്ച നിമിഷങ്ങള്* തിരശീലയില്* തെളിഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്. ഇത്രയേറെ അഭിനെതാക്കളുമായി മികച്ച സ്ക്രീന്* കെമിസ്ട്രി നില നിര്*ത്തിയ നടന്മാര്* അധികമുണ്ടാകില്ല എന്ന് നിസ്സംശയം പറയാം.

പുതു തലമുറയില്* പെട്ട സംവിധാന പ്രതിഭകളെ കണ്ടെത്താന്* ഈ നടന്* നടത്തിയ ശ്രമങ്ങള്*ക്ക് തെളിവായി അമ്പതില്* പരം ചിത്രങ്ങളുണ്ട് . അത് അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്*റെ ആകെ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ എഴില്* ഒന്നില്* ഏറെ ആണ് എന്ന് അറിയുമ്പോള്* പുത്തന്* സിനിമാ രീതികള്*ക്ക് തുടക്കം കുറിച്ചവരില്* ഒരാളായി ഈ നടനെ കാണേണ്ടിയിരിക്കുന്നു .

പ്രായത്തെ വെല്ലുന്ന സൗന്ദര്യത്തിന്റെ പ്രഭയില്* ഈ നടന്*റെ പ്രയത്ന്നങ്ങള്* പലപ്പോഴും വിസ്മരിക്കപ്പെടുന്നു എന്നത് സത്യമാണ്. അതില്* അദ്ദേഹം വിഷമം പ്രകടിപ്പിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടെങ്കില്* അത് ന്യായവുമാണ്*. പ്രതിഭയും പ്രയത്നവും പൂര്*ണ്ണ അളവില്* ചേര്*ന്നതാണ് ഈ മഹാ നടന്*റെ കരിയര്*. അതിന് മേമ്പോടിയായി ദൈവം നല്*കിയ സൌന്ദര്യത്തെ കാത്തുസൂക്ഷിക്കാന്* അദ്ദേഹം ശ്രമിക്കുന്നു എന്നതും ഈ നടന്*റെ അര്*പ്പണ മനോഭാവത്തിന്റെ തെളിവാണ്.

കൊമ്മേര്*ഷ്യല്* സിനിമയുടെയും, സമാന്തര സിനിമയുടെയും വ്യത്യസ്ത മേഖലകളില്* വിജയക്കൊടി പാറിച്ച; അമ്ബെദ്കരിലൂടെയും പ്രാഞ്ചിയെട്ടനിലൂടെയും ചന്തുവിലൂടെയും ബാലന്* മാഷിലൂടെയും അചൂട്ടിയിലൂടെയും അഹമ്മദ് ഹാജിയിലൂടെയും ഭാസ്കര പട്ടെലരിലൂടെയും എല്ലാം നമ്മെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിച്ച ; മനസ്സിലും പ്രയത്നത്തിലും ചെറുപ്പം സൂക്ഷിക്കുന്ന ഈ നടന വിസ്മയത്തെ, ഈ നല്ല മനുഷ്യനെ ഞങ്ങള്*ക്ക് സമ്മാനിച്ച ദൈവത്തിനു നന്ദി പറഞ്ഞുകൊണ്ട് ഈ കുറിപ്പ് അവസാനിപ്പിക്കട്ടെ.. 

നിങ്ങള്*ക്ക് നന്ദി .
HAIL@FK

----------


## Hail

Ithum koode aakaam lle  :Rolleyes: 


101 MAMMOOKKA AVATARS  :Declare: 


Ikka Special AVATARS  :Declare:

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## Rachu

Indiavision channel website kaanaan idayaayi.... varandhyathile angerkku ithu enthinte kedaanu?

"ikka Saras curry powder ambassador aayi... 8 nilayilum 9 nilayilum pottunna ikka cinemakal... 
Manglishinte purake munnariyippum pottiyathode mookkupodi parasyathilum abhinayikkaam...."

enkil ikka clean campus brand ambassador aayathinu iyalkku onnum parayaanille atho angane oru sambhavam nadannathonnum ayalu arinjille..?
Munnariyippile ikkayude abhinayathe kurichu onnum parayaanum illa... pakshe manglishinu purake munnariyippum parajayamaanu ennu vidu vaayitham parayaan naanamille iyalkku?

kairaliyodum mammookkayodum john brittasinodum ithrem deshyam vechu pularthunnathinaanu iyalu?


iyale okke iniyum vechondirikkunnadhenthinaanu..... mediayude shaapam....

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan

> Indiavision channel website kaanaan idayaayi.... varandhyathile angerkku ithu enthinte kedaanu?
> 
> "ikka Saras curry powder ambassador aayi... 8 nilayilum 9 nilayilum pottunna ikka cinemakal... 
> Manglishinte purake munnariyippum pottiyathode mookkupodi parasyathilum abhinayikkaam...."
> 
> enkil ikka clean campus brand ambassador aayathinu iyalkku onnum parayaanille atho angane oru sambhavam nadannathonnum ayalu arinjille..?
> Munnariyippile ikkayude abhinayathe kurichu onnum parayaanum illa... pakshe manglishinu purake munnariyippum parajayamaanu ennu vidu vaayitham parayaan naanamille iyalkku?
> 
> kairaliyodum mammookkayodum john brittasinodum ithrem deshyam vechu pularthunnathinaanu iyalu?
> ...


*വക്കീൽ ജയ ശങ്കരൻ * 
 :Phhhh:

----------


## ClubAns

*Awards for Balyakalasakhi...........*

----------


## Devarajan Master

> *Awards for Balyakalasakhi...........*


What a coincidence!!
Njhan Balyakalasakhi DVD kandukondirikkukayanu.
The uncut version.  Veendum thalir pozhinjhuvo enna ganam ethra manoharamayanu chithreekarichirikkunnathu! It's not there in the theatre version.
Movie looks much better in this full version. 

Cinema polum kanathe Balyakalasakhi ye vimarshikkunna Mammootty fans adakkamulla fk anganghalodu ee DVD version kanan apekshikkunnu.

----------


## moovybuf

> What a coincidence!!
> Njhan Balyakalasakhi DVD kandukondirikkukayanu.
> The uncut version.  Veendum thalir pozhinjhuvo enna ganam ethra manoharamayanu chithreekarichirikkunnathu! It's not there in the theatre version.
> Movie looks much better in this full version. 
> 
> Cinema polum kanathe Balyakalasakhi ye vimarshikkunna Mammootty fans adakkamulla fk anganghalodu ee DVD version kanan apekshikkunnu.


Kanditilla..athu kondu vimarshikunilla....enkilum  majeed aayi oru younger actore, cast cheythirunekil, gunam ramdaayene...
ee ketta vimarshanam neridilllaayirunnu....
vaapayude prakadanam kooduthal srathikapettene.....

Ithu ippo ingane vilapikaam enn maathram...

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Kanditilla..athu kondu vimarshikunilla....enkilum  majeed aayi oru younger actore, cast cheythirunekil, gunam ramdaayene...
> ee ketta vimarshanam neridilllaayirunnu....
> vaapayude prakadanam kooduthal srathikapettene.....
> 
> Ithu ippo ingane vilapikaam enn maathram...


You are absolutely right. Munvidhikal nashippicha cinema.

btw, DVD yilum kooduthal scenes ullathupole thonniyilla.
Veendum thalir pozhinjhuvo enna paattu theatre il kanda ormmayilla. It was beautiful.  Both music and visuals.

ninghal theerchayayum ee cinema kananam. Lakkoranum, Jishnuvinum enikkum mattum ee cinema ishttapettittundenkil ninghalkkum ishttappedum. I am sure about that. 
It's a very good movie.  But fell short of being a classic.

----------


## wayanadan

*deepu karunakaran ............. vendaayirunnu*  :Adhupinne:

----------


## wayanadan

*ഒരു വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥ*


ചന്തുവിനെ തോല്പിക്കാന്* നിങ്ങള്*ക്കാവില്ല മക്കളേ, ജീവിതത്തില്* ചന്തുവെ തോല്പിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. പലരും; പലവട്ടം, മലയനോട് തൊടുത്തു മരിച്ച അച്ഛന്* ആദ്യംതന്നെ എന്നെ തോല്പിച്ചു. സ്*നേഹം പങ്കുവെക്കുമ്പോള്* കൈവിറച്ച ഗുരുനാഥന്* പിന്നെ തോല്പിച്ചു. അവസാനം... സത്യം വിശ്വസിക്കാത്ത ചങ്ങാതിയും തോല്പിച്ചു. തോല്*വികളേറ്റുവാങ്ങാന്* ചന്തുവിന്റെ ജീവിതം പിന്നെയും ബാക്കി... ചതിയന്* ചന്തുവിന്റെ ചരിത്രം ഇവിടെ കഴിയട്ടെ. പുത്തൂരംവീട്ടിന്റെ കളങ്കം മായ്ച്ച വീരന്* ആരോമലുണ്ണിയുടെ ചരിതം ഇവിടെ തുടങ്ങട്ടെ... എനിക്ക് പിറക്കാതെ പോയ മകനാണ് നീ ഉണ്ണീ... നിന്റെ പേരും പുകളും മാലോകര്* വാഴ്ത്തട്ടെ...

ചെയ്യാത്ത കുറ്റങ്ങളും പാപങ്ങളും അടിച്ചേല്പിച്ച പഴികളും സ്വയം ഏറ്റെടുത്ത്, ഒരു നിമിഷം പ്രാര്*ഥിച്ചുനിന്ന് ചുരിക സ്വന്തം നാഭിയില്* കുത്തിയിറക്കി മരണത്തെ സ്വീകരിച്ച ചന്തു...

ചന്തു വടക്കന്*പാട്ടുകഥകളില്* എന്നും തെറ്റിദ്ധരിക്കപ്പെട്ട കഥാപാത്രമാണ്. 
*
ഹിറ്റുകളുടെ കഥ വാങ്ങാം
ഒരു വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥ വാങ്ങാം

ചതിയനെന്നും സ്ത്രീലമ്പടനെന്നും വഞ്ചകനെന്നും കുറ്റപ്പെടുത്തുമ്പോഴും ചന്തു നല്ലവനും മാന്യനുമായിരുന്നു... വടക്കന്*പാട്ടു കഥകളോ സിനിമകളോ ഒരിക്കലും ചന്തുവിന്റെ നന്മ കണ്ടില്ല... എന്നാല്* ചരിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഇഴ കീറി പരിശോധിച്ച പലര്*ക്കും മനസ്സിലാകാത്ത ഒരു സത്യം എം.ടിക്കു പിടികിട്ടി.

ചന്തു, ചന്തുവിന്റെ മനസ്സ്, സങ്കടങ്ങള്*, നിസ്സഹായത, ബലഹീനതകള്*, അനാഥത്വം ഏല്പിച്ച മുറിപ്പാടുകള്*, ഒറ്റപ്പെടല്* സമ്മാനിച്ച തീരാവേദനകള്*. ജീവനുതുല്യം സ്*നേഹിച്ച പെണ്ണിന്റെ കാണാച്ചതിയില്* അകപ്പെട്ടുപോയ ചന്തുവിന്റെ കഥ.
എം.ടി. അതിലൂടെ യാത്ര ചെയ്തു. ഒടുവില്* ചന്തുവിലെ നന്മ ലോകം അറിയണമെന്ന് അദ്ദേഹം നിശ്ചയിച്ചു. അങ്ങനെ ഒരു ചിത്രം പിറന്നു:
ഒരു വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥ. 

ഇന്ത്യന്* സിനിമാചരിത്രത്തിലെ ഒരു വിജയകഥ. 1989-ല്* ആണ് എം.ടിയും ഹരിഹരനും ചേര്*ന്നൊരുക്കിയ ഒരു വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥ പ്രദര്*ശനത്തിനെത്തിയത്. അതിന് ഒരു പാടു വര്*ഷം മുന്*പേ എം.ടിയുടെ മനസ്സില്* നല്ലവനായ ചന്തു ജനിച്ചുകഴിഞ്ഞു. 
ഹരിഹരന്റെ മനസ്സില്* വടക്കന്*പാട്ട് എന്ന ആശയം ഇട്ടുകൊടുത്തത് ബോബന്* കുഞ്ചാക്കോയാണ്. ഉദയായുടെ പേരും പ്രശസ്തിയും വാനോളം ഉയര്*ത്തിയതില്* വടക്കന്*പാട്ടുകള്*ക്ക് വലിയ പങ്കുണ്ട്. അതു കണ്ടു വളര്*ന്ന ബോബന്റെ മനസ്സില്* വടക്കന്*പാട്ട് ചിത്രങ്ങളോട് എന്തെന്നില്ലാത്ത ഭ്രമമായിരുന്നു.

ബോബന്* ഹരിഹരനോടു മനസ്സ് തുറന്നു. വടക്കന്*പാട്ടുചിത്രങ്ങള്* കണ്ടിട്ടുണ്ട് എന്നല്ലാതെ ഹരിഹരന്റെ മനസ്സില്* അങ്ങനെയൊരു സിനിമ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നില്ല. അത്തരം ചിത്രങ്ങള്* ചെയ്യാന്* താത്പര്യം കുറവാണെന്ന് ഹരിഹരന്* ബോബനോട് തുറന്നുപറഞ്ഞു. വേണമെങ്കില്* വടക്കന്*പാട്ടുകഥ പുതിയ രൂപത്തിലാക്കി ഒരുകൈ നോക്കാം. ആ അഭിപ്രായം ബോബനും ഇഷ്ടമായി. 'അതുതന്നെയാ ഞാനും ആലോചിച്ചത്. പഴയരീതി വേണ്ട. പുതിയരീതിയില്* ചെയ്യാം.'

വടക്കന്*പാട്ടു ചിത്രങ്ങളും കഥകളും പുസ്തകങ്ങളും ഹരിഹരന്* തപ്പിപ്പിടിച്ചു. രാത്രിയും പകലുമില്ലാതെ അതിലൂടെ കയറിയിറങ്ങി ഹരിഹരനും എം.ടിയും അതേപ്പറ്റി സംസാരിച്ചു.
ചതിയനല്ല ചന്തുവെന്നും ചതിക്കപ്പെട്ടവനാണ് ചന്തുവെന്നുമുള്ള ചിന്ത എം.ടിയില്* രൂഢമൂലമായി. 
എം.ടിക്ക് ആദ്യം ചന്തുവിന്റെ ഈ കഥ നോവലായി എഴുതണോ സിനിമയായി എഴുതണോ എന്ന് സംശയമുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. അപ്പോഴാണ് ബോബന്* ഈ ആശയം പറഞ്ഞകാര്യം ഹരിഹരന്* എം.ടിയെ അറിയിച്ചത്. 
അതോടെ എം. ടി. പിന്നെയും വടക്കന്*പാട്ടുകഥകളെക്കുറിച്ച് ആലോചന തുടങ്ങി.
ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ച എന്തുകൊണ്ട് ആരോമലിനോട് അനീതികാട്ടി എന്നതായിരുന്നു അതില്* ഏറ്റവും പ്രധാന ചോദ്യം.
മറ്റൊന്ന് ആരോമലിന് എന്തുകൊണ്ട് ചന്തുവിനോട് ഇത്ര കടുത്ത അമര്*ഷം ഉണ്ടായി?
ഈ ചോദ്യങ്ങള്* തന്നെയാണ് എം. ടി യെ ചന്തുവിലേക്കു കൊണ്ടുവന്നത്. 
എം.ടിയുടെ മിക്ക കഥകളിലും തിരസ്*കരിക്കപ്പെട്ടവനെ നായകനാക്കാറുണ്ട്. ക്രിയാത്മകമായ ഒരു പ്രതികരണമാണിത്. ഈ നായകന്മാര്*ക്കെല്ലാം എം.ടിയോടുതന്നെ സാമ്യവുമുണ്ട്.പല പഠനങ്ങളിലും ഇക്കാര്യം ചൂണ്ടിക്കാണിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. 
ചന്തുവിനെ വെച്ച് എം.ടി. തിരക്കഥ എഴുതാന്* തുടങ്ങി. എന്നാല്* ഈ സമയം ബോബന്* കുഞ്ചാക്കോ ഈ പദ്ധതി ഉപേക്ഷിച്ചു. ഹരിഹരനും എം.ടിയും അതു കാര്യമാക്കാതെ മുന്നോട്ടുപോയി.
ഇതിനിടെ മറ്റൊരു പദ്ധതിയുമായി നിര്*മാതാവ് പി.വി. ഗംഗാധരന്* ഹരിഹരനെയും എം.ടിയെയും തേടിയെത്തി. ഒരു ചരിത്രകഥയായിരുന്നു അദ്ദേഹത്തിനാവശ്യം. പെട്ടെന്ന് എം.ടിയുടെ മനസ്സില്* വന്നത് പഴശ്ശിരാജയാണ്. ചന്തുവിനെ മാറ്റിവെച്ചിട്ട് എം.ടിയും ഹരിഹരനും പഴശ്ശിരാജയിലേക്കു കടന്നു. അതിനൊരു വണ്*ലൈനും തയ്യാറാക്കി.
ഈ സമയത്ത് 1921 എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ കഥാംശങ്ങള്* പുറത്തുവന്നു. ചരിത്രപ്രാധാന്യമുള്ള കഥയായിരുന്നു അത്. സ്വാതന്ത്ര്യസമരവുമായി ബന്ധമുള്ളതുകൊണ്ട് ഏകദേശം പഴശ്ശിരാജയുടെ അതേ പശ്ചാത്തലവുമാണ്. 
ഇതുവേണോ... എം.ടിയും ഹരിഹരനും പി.വി.ജിയും ആലോചിച്ചു... ഒടുവില്* ആ കഥ മാറ്റിവെക്കാന്* തീരുമാനിച്ചു. പകരം ചന്തുവിന്റെ കഥ എം.ടിയും ഹരിഹരനും കൂടി പി.വി.ജിക്കു മുന്നില്* അവതരിപ്പിച്ചു. 

പി.വി.ജി. പൂര്*ണമായും ആ കഥ സ്വീകരിച്ചു. 
ചതിയന്*ചന്തുവിനെത്തേടി ആരോമല്*ച്ചേകവരുടെയും ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ചയുടെയും മക്കള്* പോകാനൊരുങ്ങുന്നിടത്താണ് ഒരു വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥ തുടങ്ങുന്നത്.
അമ്മ ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ചയും ആരോമല്*ച്ചേകവരുടെ വിധവ കുഞ്ഞുണ്ണൂലിയും മുത്തശ്ശന്* കണ്ണപ്പച്ചേകവരും അവരെ അനുഗ്രഹിച്ചയച്ചു. 
അവര്* ചെല്ലുമ്പോള്* ചന്തുവിന്റെ പ്രഭാതവന്ദനം കഴിഞ്ഞതേയുള്ളൂ. രണ്ടു ചെറുബാല്യക്കാര്* കാത്തുനില്ക്കുന്നുവെന്ന് കുട്ടിമാണി അറിയിച്ചു. ഇവിടെ പഠിപ്പില്യാന്ന് പറഞ്ഞേക്കൂ. ചന്തു പറഞ്ഞു. പക്ഷേ ചന്തുവിനെ കാണാതെ പോകില്ലെന്ന് അറിഞ്ഞതോടെ ചന്തു അവരെ കാണാനെത്തി.

തനിക്ക് പിറക്കാതെ പോയ മകനാണ് വന്നത്, ഒപ്പമുള്ളത് മച്ചുനന്റെ മകനും. പകരം വീട്ടാന്* വന്നതാണവര്*...
അങ്കത്തിനില്ലെന്ന് ചന്തു പറഞ്ഞു... പക്ഷേ, ആരോമലുണ്ണിയും കണ്ണപ്പനുണ്ണിയും അങ്കം കഴിഞ്ഞേ പോകൂ എന്ന് വാശി പിടിച്ചു. അവരോട് ചന്തു ചോദിച്ചു, എന്തൊക്കെ കേട്ടിരിക്കുന്നു ചന്തുവിനെക്കുറിച്ച്? ഇരുമ്പാണി തട്ടി മുളയാണി വെച്ച് പൊന്*കാരംകൊണ്ട് ചുരിക വിളക്കാന്* കൊല്ലന് പതിനാറു പണം തൊടുത്തവന്* ചന്തു. മാറ്റച്ചുരിക ചോദിച്ചപ്പോള്* മറന്നുപോയെന്നു കളവു പറഞ്ഞവന്* ചന്തു. അങ്കത്തളര്*ച്ചയില്* കിടന്ന വീരന്റെ നാഭിയില്* കുത്തുവിളക്കിന്റെ തണ്ടു താഴ്ത്തി മാറ്റാന്* കൂട്ടത്തിലേക്ക് രക്ഷപ്പെട്ടവന്* ചന്തു... നിങ്ങള്* കേട്ടതൊക്കെ ശരിയാണ്, തെറ്റുമാണ്.
കൂടുതല്* വിശദീകരണത്തിന് നില്ക്കാതെ ചന്തു പിന്തിരിഞ്ഞു. അവര്* അങ്കം കുറിച്ചിട്ടും ചന്തു വകവെച്ചില്ല.
പിന്നാലെ ചെന്ന കുട്ടിമാണിയോട് ചന്തു ആ കഥ പറഞ്ഞു. ചതിയന്*ചന്തുവിന്റെ ശരിക്കുള്ള കഥ...
കുഞ്ഞുംനാളിലേ ദരിദ്രനും അനാഥനുമായ ചന്തുവിനെ അമ്മാവന്* കണ്ണപ്പച്ചേകവര്* ആഢ്യത്വം നിറഞ്ഞ പുത്തൂരംവീട്ടിലേക്ക് കൊണ്ടുപോയി. അമ്മാവനും അമ്മായിക്കും ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ചയ്ക്കും ചന്തുവിനെ ഇഷ്ടമായിരുന്നു. ഒന്*പതു വയസ്സുള്ളപ്പോള്* അവന്റെയും ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ചയുടെയും കെട്ടുകല്യാണം നടത്തി.

ഇതിനിടയില്* അമ്മാവന്* ചന്തുവിനെ കളരി അഭ്യാസങ്ങള്* പഠിപ്പിച്ചു. സമര്*ഥനായിരുന്നു ചന്തു. ആ സാമര്*ഥ്യമാണ് ചന്തുവിനെ ആരോമലുണ്ണിയുടെ ശത്രുവാക്കിയത്. ബാല്യത്തില്* തുടങ്ങിയ ആ ശത്രുത വളര്*ന്നു.
ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ചയുമൊത്തുള്ള ഒരു ജീവിതം സ്വപ്*നം കണ്ട ചന്തുവിന്റെ മനസ്സു തകര്*ത്തുകൊണ്ട് അമ്മാവന്* ആ വാര്*ത്ത പറഞ്ഞു. ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ചയുടെ കല്യാണം ഉറപ്പിച്ചു. അഞ്ചു തോട്ടത്തിനും ആറായിരം പറയ്ക്കുള്ള മുപ്പൂവല്* നിലത്തിനും പതിനേഴു തറയ്ക്കും ഏക അവകാശി ആയ കുഞ്ഞിരാമനുമായി.
ദരിദ്രനായ ചന്തുവിനെക്കാള്* കുഞ്ഞിരാമന്*തന്നെയാണ് അനുയോജ്യനെന്ന് ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ചയും കണക്കുകൂട്ടി...
സ്വപ്*നങ്ങള്* കുഴിച്ചുമൂടി ചന്തു നിശ്ശബ്ദനായി. ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ചയുടെ മനസ്സറിഞ്ഞിട്ടും ചന്തു പിന്നെയും പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചു. കുഞ്ഞിരാമനെ വിവാഹം കഴിക്കാന്* നിര്*ബന്ധിതയായതായിരിക്കും. ഇഷ്ടം തന്നോടുതന്നെ.
അതു തെളിയിക്കുന്നതായിരുന്നു കുഞ്ഞിരാമനില്ലാത്ത രാത്രിയില്* ചന്തുവിന് ലഭിച്ച ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ചയുടെ ക്ഷണം.
ബാല്യത്തില്* സിരകളില്* ലഹരിയായി പടര്*ന്നുകയറിയ ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ചയുടെ മാദകരൂപം, മാദകഗന്ധം ചന്തുവിന്റെ മനസ്സുലച്ചു. 
ചന്തു അണിഞ്ഞൊരുങ്ങി നിലാവില്* കുളിച്ചുനില്ക്കുന്ന കുമരംപുഴ കടന്ന് ഇരുട്ടുറക്കിയ ആറ്റുംമണമ്മേല്* വീട്ടില്* അവനെ കാത്തിരുന്ന ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ചയ്ക്കരികിലെത്തി.*

----------


## wayanadan

അവളുടെ പൂമേനിയെ സ്വന്തമാക്കാനൊരുങ്ങവേ എത്തിയ കുഞ്ഞിരാമനു മുന്നില്* അവള്* പതിവ്രതയായി. ചന്തു വീണ്ടും ചതിയനായി. 
ഭര്*ത്താവില്ലാത്ത നേരത്ത് പതിവ്രതയുടെ അറയില്* കടന്നുകയറിയ ചന്തു സ്ത്രീജിതനല്ലാതെ മറ്റാര്.
ഒടുവില്* അരിങ്ങോടരുടെ അരികില്* അഭയം തേടിയ ചന്തുവിനെ പ്രണയിക്കാന്* മറ്റൊരാള്* അവിടെയുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. അരിങ്ങോടരുടെ മകള്* കുഞ്ഞി. കടഞ്ഞെടുത്ത അംഗലാവണ്യവും പ്രണയം വഴിയുന്ന കിന്നാരവുമായി കുഞ്ഞി ചന്തുവിനെ ആകര്*ഷിക്കാന്* ശ്രമിച്ചു. അവളോട് ചന്തു കര്*ശനമായി പറഞ്ഞു: 

'ക്ഷേമമന്വേഷിച്ചുള്ള ഈ വരവുണ്ടല്ലോ പടിപ്പുരയിലേക്ക്... അതും ഒരായുധപ്രയോഗത്തിന്റെ ആരംഭമാണ്. എന്നോട് വേണ്ട.' 
പുത്തൂരംവീട് വിട്ട് അരിങ്ങോടരുടെ അരികില്* എത്തിയെങ്കിലും അരിങ്ങോടരും ആരോമല്*ച്ചേകവരുമായുള്ള അങ്കത്തില്* ആരോമലിന് തുണപോകാന്* കണ്ണപ്പച്ചേകവര്* കണ്ടെത്തിയത് ചന്തുവിനെയാണ്. അങ്കത്തില്* ആരോമല്* തോല്ക്കണമെന്ന് ചന്തു ആഗ്രഹിച്ചില്ല. കാരണം, അങ്കത്തിന് തുണപോകാന്* എത്തിയ ചന്തുവിന് ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ച ഒരു വാക്കുകൊടുത്തു. അങ്കം ജയിച്ചുവന്നാല്* പിന്നെ ചന്ത്വേട്ടന്റെ പെണ്ണാണ് ഞാന്*. അന്ന് മുതല്*...
വല്ലാത്ത പ്രലോഭനമായി, അടങ്ങാത്ത അഭിവാഞ്ഛയായി, എത്രയോ വര്*ഷമായി മനസ്സില്*ക്കിടക്കുന്ന ഒരു മോഹം. ആ മോഹം സഫലമാകാനെങ്കിലും ആരോമല്* അങ്കം ജയിക്കണം... പക്ഷേ, വിധി ചന്തുവിനെ ചതിച്ചു. ആ ചതിക്കു പിന്നില്* കുഞ്ഞിയുടെ കരങ്ങളാണെന്നറിഞ്ഞ ചന്തു പൊട്ടിത്തെറിച്ചു. പ്രതികാരദാഹത്തോടെ കുഞ്ഞിയെ തേടിയെത്തിയ ചന്തു കണ്ടത് അവളുടെ ചേതനയറ്റ ശരീരമാണ്.
ആരോമലിന്റെ മരണത്തോടെ ചന്തു സ്വന്തം വീട്ടിലേക്കു മടങ്ങി... അവിടെയാണ് ചന്തുവിന്റെ തല കൊയ്ത് ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ചയുടെ ശപഥം നിറവേറ്റാന്* ഇളമുറക്കാരായ കണ്ണപ്പനുണ്ണിയും ആരോമലുണ്ണിയും എത്തിയത്.
അവരോട് ഏറ്റുമുട്ടി പുത്തൂരംവീട്ടിലെ ഇളംതലമുറയെക്കൂടി ചതിയിലൂടെ കൊന്നുവെന്ന പേരുദോഷം വരുത്തിവെക്കാന്* ചന്തു ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടില്ല. അതു തനിക്ക് താങ്ങാനാവില്ല. അദ്ദേഹം തീരുമാനിച്ചു. പക്ഷേ, അവര്* മടങ്ങിപ്പോകുന്നുമില്ല. ഒടുവില്* അവര്*ക്കു മുന്നില്* സ്വയം തോറ്റുകൊടുക്കാന്* ചന്തു തീരുമാനിച്ചു.

ഗുരുതറയുടെ നേര്*ക്കു നിന്ന് പ്രാര്*ഥിച്ച് സ്വന്തം വയറ്റില്* ചുരിക കുത്തിയിറക്കി അദ്ദേഹം സ്വയം മരണത്തെ പുല്കി.
പി.വി.ഗംഗാധരന്റെ ഊട്ടിയിലെ അതിഥിമന്ദിരത്തിലിരുന്നാണ് എം.ടി. തിരക്കഥ എഴുതിയത്. ചന്തുവിന്റെ കഥ പൂര്*ണമായും തിരക്കഥയായിത്തന്നെ മനസ്സിലുണ്ടായിരുന്നതുകൊണ്ട് വെറും പതിനഞ്ചു ദിവസമേ തിരക്കഥ പൂര്*ത്തിയാക്കാന്* എം.ടിക്കു വേണ്ടിവന്നുള്ളൂ.
തിരക്കഥ പൂര്*ത്തിയാകാറായപ്പോള്* കലാസംവിധായകന്* കൃഷ്ണമൂര്*ത്തിയെക്കൊണ്ട് ചന്തുവിന്റെയും ആരോമലുണ്ണിയുടെയും സ്*കെച്ച് വരപ്പിച്ചു ഹരിഹരന്*. പല താരങ്ങളുടെയും രൂപം വെച്ചാണ് സ്*കെച്ച് തയ്യാറാക്കിയത്.
പുതുമുഖങ്ങളായാലും സാരമില്ല എന്ന നിലപാടായിരുന്നു എം.ടിക്കും ഹരിഹരനും. എന്നാല്* കൃഷ്ണമൂര്*ത്തി വരച്ച സ്*കെച്ചില്* ചന്തുവായി മമ്മൂട്ടി ഗംഭീരമാകുമെന്ന് എല്ലാവര്*ക്കും തോന്നി. മമ്മൂട്ടിതന്നെയാണ് ഈ വേഷത്തിന് ഏറ്റവും അനുയോജ്യമെന്നും ആരോമലുണ്ണിയായി സുരേഷ്*ഗോപി മതിയെന്നും നിശ്ചയിച്ചു. 
ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ചയായി ഒരു തീരുമാനമേ ഹരിഹരനുണ്ടായിരുന്നുള്ളൂ: മാധവി. ഹരിഹരന്റെ ചിത്രത്തില്* പണ്ട് മാധവി അഭിനയിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. 
പക്ഷേ, ആ സമയത്ത് നിലവിലുള്ള നായിക മതിയെന്നായിരുന്നു പലരുടെയും അഭിപ്രായം. പക്ഷേ, ഹരിഹരന്റെ തീരുമാനത്തിന് മാറ്റമുണ്ടായില്ല.

കുഞ്ഞിയായി ഗീതയെയും അരിങ്ങോടരായി ക്യാപ്റ്റന്* രാജുവിനെയും കണ്ണപ്പച്ചേകവരായി ബാലന്* കെ. നായരെയും ആരോമലിന്റെ ഭാര്യ കുഞ്ഞുണ്ണൂലിയായി ചിത്രയെയും തീരുമാനിച്ചു.
ക്യാപ്റ്റന്* രാജുവിനെ അരിങ്ങോടരാക്കിയതിനെ ചിലര്* എതിര്*ത്തു.
മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് വടക്കന്*പാട്ടുകഥ എന്നതിനോടുതന്നെ അല്പം സന്ദേഹം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. 
അതിന് ഹരിഹരന്* വ്യക്തമായ മറുപടി നല്കി. ഞങ്ങളുടെ മനസ്സിലെ സിനിമ ഇതാണ്. താങ്കള്*ക്ക് വിരോധമുണ്ടെങ്കില്* അഭിനയിക്കണ്ട. മാറ്റാനാകില്ല ഞങ്ങള്*ക്ക്. മറ്റാരെയെങ്കിലും അഭിനയിപ്പിച്ചോളാം. അതോടെ മമ്മൂട്ടി നിശ്ശബ്ദനായി.
പക്ഷേ, മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് കളരിയും പയറ്റും ഒന്നും അറിയില്ല. അത് പഠിപ്പിക്കാന്* ഒരാളെ ഹോട്ടലില്* താമസിപ്പിച്ച് മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ കളരി പഠിപ്പിച്ചു.
കൊല്ലങ്കോടും മദ്രാസിലെ അഡയാര്* ഫിലിം ഇന്*സ്റ്റിറ്റിയൂട്ടിലെ സ്റ്റുഡിയോയുടെ ഫ്*ളോറും ഗുരുവായൂരും ആയിരുന്നു ലൊക്കേഷന്*.
പ്രധാന ലൊക്കേഷന്* കൊല്ലങ്കോടായിരുന്നു. മൂന്നു ഷെഡ്യൂളുകളിലായി ഷൂട്ടിങ് നിശ്ചയിച്ചു. മണ്ണിനടിയില്* ഗുഹകളുണ്ടാക്കിയാണ് കളരിയുടെയും മറ്റും സെറ്റിട്ടത്. 
കൊല്ലങ്കോട് കോവിലകത്തിനടുത്തായിരുന്നു കളരിയും പടിപ്പുരയുമൊക്കെ സെറ്റിട്ടത്. ഗുരുവായൂര്* ആനക്കൊട്ടിലിനോടു ചേര്*ന്നുകിടന്ന കാട് വെട്ടിത്തെളിച്ച് കോവിലകത്തിന്റെയും സെറ്റൊരുക്കി. പതിവു കീഴ്*വഴക്കങ്ങള്* മാറ്റി പുതിയ രീതിയിലാണ് വീടുകളും അങ്കത്തട്ടും ക്ഷേത്രവും കൃഷ്ണമൂര്*ത്തി ഒരുക്കിയത്. 
എന്തുകൊണ്ട് ഇങ്ങനെ എന്നു ചോദിച്ചവരോട് പിന്നെങ്ങനെ ആയിരുന്നു? അതിനെന്താണ് തെളിവ് എന്നതായിരുന്നു കൃഷ്ണമൂര്*ത്തിയുടെ മറുചോദ്യം. അതിന് ആര്*ക്കും മറുപടിയില്ലായിരുന്നു.
മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് അങ്കം വെട്ടുമ്പോള്* പലപ്പോഴും ശരീരത്തില്* മുറിവുണ്ടായി... അതു കണ്ട് ഹരിഹരന്* പറഞ്ഞു, തനിക്ക് പ്രാക്ടീസ് കുറവായതുകൊണ്ടാ മുറിവുണ്ടാകുന്നത്. മുറിവ് വേണ്ടെങ്കില്* നന്നായി പ്രാക്ടീസ് ചെയ്തുകൊള്ളൂ.
ശരിക്കും ഒരു ഹെഡ്മാസ്റ്റര്* കുട്ടികളെ പഠിപ്പിച്ചു നേരാംവണ്ണം കൊണ്ടുവരുന്നപോലെയായിരുന്നു ഹരിഹരന്* ഓരോ ആര്*ട്ടിസ്റ്റുകളെയും ഇതിനായി പാകപ്പെടുത്തിയത്. 

ക്യാപ്റ്റന്* രാജുവിന്റെയും മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെയും മാധവിയുടെയും ഗീതയുടെയും സുരേഷ്*ഗോപിയുടെയും ജീവിതത്തിലെ അവിസ്മരണീയമായ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളായിരുന്നു വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥയിലേത്.

വടക്കന്*പാട്ടുകളില്* ഗോവിന്ദന്*കുട്ടിയും ശാരംഗപാണിയും എഴുതിവെച്ച ഡയലോഗ് രീതികളിലും പ്രണയരംഗങ്ങളിലും വരെ ഹരിഹരനും എം.ടിയും പുതിയ രീതി നല്കി.
സാധാരണ പ്രണയമല്ല, ചേകവന്റെയും ചേകവത്തിയുടെയും പ്രണയം എന്ന കാഴ്ചപ്പാടില്* ആണ് ഇതിലെ പ്രണയരംഗങ്ങള്* ഒരുക്കിയത്. ഉറുമിയും പരിചയുമായി അങ്കംവെട്ടി വിയര്*ത്തുകുളിച്ചു നില്ക്കുന്ന പെണ്ണിനെ അതേ വിയര്*പ്പോടെ ചേര്*ത്തുപിടിച്ച് ചുംബിക്കുന്ന രീതി... പുതിയ ഒരനുഭവമായിരുന്നു പ്രേക്ഷകര്*ക്ക്.
ചുരികത്തുമ്പിനെക്കാള്* മൂര്*ച്ചയുള്ള ഡയലോഗുകളും വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥയുടെ മറ്റൊരു വലിയ പ്രത്യേകതയാണ്. കെ. ജയകുമാറും കൈതപ്രവും രചിച്ച് ബോംബെ രവി ഈണമിട്ട ഗാനങ്ങള്* ചിത്രത്തിലുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. അതില്* ചിത്ര പാടിയ ഗാനമായിരുന്നു ഏറെ ശ്രദ്ധിക്കപ്പെട്ടത്. 
രാമചന്ദ്രബാബുവിന്റെ മാന്ത്രികകരങ്ങളാല്* ഒരുക്കിയ ഛായാഗ്രഹണം വടക്കന്*വീരഗാഥയുടെ മറ്റൊരു കൗതുകമായി. 
അറുപതു ദിവസംകൊണ്ടായിരുന്നു ചിത്രം പൂര്*ത്തിയായത്.
1989-ല്* വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥ തിയേറ്ററുകളിലെത്തി.
മലബാര്* ഭാഗത്ത് ചിത്രം റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്ന കാര്യത്തില്* പ്രശ്*നമുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. കാരണം, മലബാറിലെ പെണ്ണുങ്ങളുടെ കരുത്തിന്റെ പ്രതീകമാണ് ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ച. എന്നാല്* വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥയിലെ ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ച ചിത്രത്തിലുടനീളം ചതിയുടെ പെണ്*രൂപമാണ്. ഇതവര്*ക്ക് സഹിക്കില്ല. ജനം കൂവും. തിയേറ്ററുകാര്* പറഞ്ഞു.

മറ്റാരും കാണാത്തതു കാണും, ശപിച്ചുകൊണ്ട് കൊഞ്ചും, ചിരിച്ചുകൊണ്ട് കരയുകയും മോഹിപ്പിച്ചുകൊണ്ട് വെറുക്കുകയും ചെയ്യുന്ന ചതി... അതാണ് എം.ടിയുടെ ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ച. 
പക്ഷേ, എം.ടി. വെറുതെയങ്ങ് ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ചയെ കുറ്റപ്പെടുത്തിയതല്ല. കാര്യകാരണങ്ങള്* നിരത്തി യുക്തിയും ചരിത്രവും സമന്വയിപ്പിച്ച് ഒരുക്കിയതാണ് ഓരോ കഥാസന്ദര്*ഭങ്ങളും. വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥയെ ആദ്യനാള്*തന്നെ പ്രേക്ഷകര്* നെഞ്ചോടുചേര്*ത്തപ്പോള്* മലബാറുകാര്*ക്കും സ്വീകരിക്കാതിരിക്കാനായില്ല.
സിനിമ കണ്ട് പലരും ആദ്യം നെറ്റിചുളിച്ചു. കണ്ടുമറന്ന വടക്കന്*പാട്ട്ചിത്രങ്ങള്* അത്രകണ്ട് അവരുടെ മനസ്സില്* ഉറച്ചുപോയിരുന്നു. എന്നാല്* മുന്*പു വന്ന വടക്കന്*പാട്ട് ചിത്രങ്ങളെക്കാള്* ശരി ഇതാണ്, യുക്തിക്ക് നിരക്കുന്നതും ഇതാണ്. എന്നാല്* ഇതാണോ ശരി എന്നു ചോദിച്ചാല്* പറയാനും പറ്റില്ല.
മലയാളത്തില്* വന്*വിജയം നേടിയ ഒരു വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥ അന്താരാഷ്ട്രമാര്*ക്കറ്റില്* വേണ്ടവിധം മാര്*ക്കറ്റ് ചെയ്യാനായില്ല എന്ന് എം.ടിക്ക് ഒരു വിഷമം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. അങ്ങനെ ചെയ്തിരുന്നെങ്കില്* മലയാള സിനിമയ്ക്ക് വിദേശമാര്*ക്കറ്റില്* അന്നേ വാതില്* തുറന്നുകിട്ടുമായിരുന്നു.
വിമര്*ശനങ്ങള്* ഏറെ നേരിടേണ്ടിവന്ന ചിത്രമായിരുന്നു ഇത്. ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ കോസ്റ്റ്യൂം ശരിയല്ലെന്ന കെ.ജി. ജോര്*ജിന്റെ പരസ്യമായുള്ള ആക്ഷേപമായിരുന്നു അതിലൊന്ന്.
1989 ലെ ദേശീയ സംസ്ഥാന അവാര്*ഡുകള്* ഒരു വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥ വാരിക്കൂട്ടി. തിരക്കഥ, കലാസംവിധാനം, കോസ്റ്റിയൂം ഡിസൈനര്* എന്നീ അവാര്*ഡുകള്* ദേശീയതലത്തിലും മികച്ച ജനപ്രിയ ചിത്രം, മികച്ച തിരക്കഥ, മികച്ച നടന്*, സഹനടി, ഛായാഗ്രഹണം, ഗായിക എന്നീ അവാര്*ഡുകള്* സംസ്ഥാന തലത്തിലും വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥ സ്വന്തമാക്കി.എന്നാല്* സംവിധായകനു മാത്രം ഒരവാര്*ഡുപോലും ചിത്രം നേടിക്കൊടുത്തില്ല.

അത് ഹരിഹരനെ വല്ലാതെ നോവിച്ചു. പക്ഷേ, ഒരിക്കല്*പ്പോലും അദ്ദേഹം അത് പുറത്തുപറഞ്ഞില്ല. ആ വര്*ഷം ഒരു വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥയോട് മത്സരിച്ച മൃഗയയുടെ സംവിധായകന്* ഐ.വി. ശശിക്കായിരുന്നു മികച്ച സംവിധായകനുള്ള അവാര്*ഡ്. വാര്*ത്ത അറിഞ്ഞ് ശശിതന്നെ വല്ലാതായി. അദ്ദേഹം ഹരിഹരനെ വിളിച്ച് വല്ലായ്മ അറിയിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. ഒരു വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥയുടെ സംവിധായകന്* ഹരിഹരന്*തന്നെയാണ് ഈ അവാര്*ഡിന് തീര്*ത്തും അര്*ഹനെന്ന് ഐ.വി. ശശി പറഞ്ഞു.
ഒരു വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥ കണ്ട് സംവിധായകന്* പവിത്രന്* എഴുതി, എം.ടി. ചന്തുവിന്റെ പാണനായി...
കണ്ണൂരില്* ഒരു സിനിമയുടെ ചര്*ച്ചയ്ക്ക് വന്ന ഭരതനും ജോണ്*പോളും വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥ കണ്ടു. ഇറങ്ങുമ്പോള്* ഭരതന്* പറഞ്ഞു, ഇപ്പോള്*ത്തന്നെ എനിക്ക് ഹരിഹരനെ ഫോണ്* വിളിച്ച് അഭിനന്ദിക്കണം.
'അതിന് ഇവിടെ അടുത്തൊന്നും ഫോണില്ലല്ലോ,'ജോണ്*പോള്* പറഞ്ഞു. ആരോടോ അന്വേഷിച്ചപ്പോള്* ഒന്നര കിലോമീറ്റര്* നടന്നുചെന്നാല്* ഫോണുള്ള ഒരു സ്ഥലം ഉണ്ടെന്നറിഞ്ഞു. അങ്ങനെ ഇരുവരുംകൂടി അത്രയും ദൂരം നടന്നുചെന്ന് ഹരിഹരനെ ഫോണില്* വിളിച്ച് അഭിനന്ദനം അറിയിച്ചു.
ചിത്രത്തിലെ ഓരോ ഷോട്ടിനുംവേണ്ടി ഹരിഹരന്* ഒരുക്കിയ വിയര്*പ്പിനുള്ള അഭിനന്ദനമായിരുന്നു അത്... ഓരോ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളുടെയും ഡയലോഗ് മോഡുലേഷനില്*പ്പോലും ഹരിഹരന്റെ ആ മാന്ത്രികസ്​പര്*ശമുണ്ട്. 
പാണന്* പാടിപ്പതിഞ്ഞ ചതിയന്*ചന്തുവെന്ന പട്ടം കഴുകിവൃത്തിയാക്കി ചരിത്രപരമായ യുക്തികൂടി ചേര്*ത്ത് പുതിയൊരു ചന്തുവിനെ ഒരുക്കിയെടുത്ത ആ ചങ്കൂറ്റത്തെ നമസ്*കരിക്കണമെന്ന് സിനിമ കണ്ട ഓരോരുത്തരും പറഞ്ഞു. ചതിച്ചവനല്ല, ചതിക്കപ്പെട്ടവനാണ് ചന്തു എന്ന തിരിച്ചറിവാണ് വീരഗാഥയുടെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ നേട്ടം. 

(ഹിറ്റുകളുടെ കഥ എന്ന പുസ്തകത്തില്* നിന്ന്)

----------


## wayanadan

*1989 ലെ ദേശീയ സംസ്ഥാന അവാര്*ഡുകള്* ഒരു വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥ വാരിക്കൂട്ടി. തിരക്കഥ, കലാസംവിധാനം, കോസ്റ്റിയൂം ഡിസൈനര്* എന്നീ അവാര്*ഡുകള്* ദേശീയതലത്തിലും മികച്ച ജനപ്രിയ ചിത്രം, മികച്ച തിരക്കഥ, മികച്ച നടന്*, സഹനടി, ഛായാഗ്രഹണം, ഗായിക എന്നീ അവാര്*ഡുകള്* സംസ്ഥാന തലത്തിലും വടക്കന്* വീരഗാഥ സ്വന്തമാക്കി.എന്നാല്** *സംവിധായകനു മാത്രം ഒരവാര്*ഡുപോലും ചിത്രം നേടിക്കൊടുത്തില്ല.* 

*annatthe jury angangal aarokke aayrirunnu  *  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Punyalan

Yesterday watch again Dialouges MT  :salut:

----------


## Manoj

> *deepu karunakaran ............. vendaayirunnu*


Theja,crazy polathe padamallallo, thriller alle. Fireforce udyogasthanayi ikka abhinayichitumillallo, nokkaam engane varumennu...

----------


## wayanadan

> Theja,crazy polathe padamallallo, thriller alle. Fireforce udyogasthanayi ikka abhinayichitumillallo, nokkaam engane varumennu...


*deepuvil vishwasam illa *  :Ahupinne:

----------


## maryland

> Theja,crazy polathe padamallallo, thriller alle. Fireforce udyogasthanayi ikka abhinayichitumillallo, nokkaam engane varumennu...


Cletus style fire fighter aanenkil mass aayi edukkaam.... :Giveup:

----------


## Rachu

> *വക്കീൽ ജയ ശങ്കരൻ *


ingorde kakshikalude karyam aalochikkumbo.... :Shocked:

----------


## Thariq

Mammookka at KODUNGALLUR

----------


## sarathk

Fahad's latest post in FB
Hey all, while all these ice bucket revolution is going around, we are launching an eco revolution adding value to mother earth ,Hopefully *Mammukka* will launch this campaign and challenge *Lalettan* and other celebs just to kick start things once he plants his tree tomorrow .so do plant a sapling and challenge others to do so, use the bucket of water for giving life to what u planted. we can surely make this an eco revolution. support and spread the word . MY TREE CHALLENGE (MTC).

----------


## wayanadan

> ingorde kakshikalude karyam aalochikkumbo....


*paniyillaa vakkeel alle  night 9 manikku chaanelil bla bla adikkalalle pradhaana joli*

----------


## J Square

> ingorde kakshikalude karyam aalochikkumbo....





> *paniyillaa vakkeel alle  night 9 manikku chaanelil bla bla adikkalalle pradhaana joli*


satire bore aanelum vivarmulla machaan aanu.. pulli court il onnum pokunnilla ennu thonunnu-- academic field il active aanu...

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Rachu

> *paniyillaa vakkeel alle  night 9 manikku chaanelil bla bla adikkalalle pradhaana joli*


presentation kaanumbo thane athu manassilaavunnundu....vaayil thonniyathu kothakku paattu...




> satire bore aanelum vivarmulla machaan aanu.. pulli court il onnum pokunnilla ennu thonunnu-- academic field il active aanu...


vivaram koodi poyathu kondaano ingane.... :Confused:  enthokke aanenkilum media ethics ennonnille... oru samrambhathodu/vyakthiyodu vairagyam undennu vechu enthum vilichu parayunnathu sheriyallallo alle... :Smile:

----------


## Rachu

> 


ikka ee luk sthiram aakkiyo....kidu.. :Wub:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## sachin

> 


appol linguswamyude oru projectil mam-DQ varumalle kidu.................

----------


## Mayavi 369

> appol linguswamyude oru projectil mam-DQ varumalle kidu.................


Vannal Kidukki  :Yeye:

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> 


superb looks...thadi + shirt insert...porichu....

----------


## Jaguar

പ്രകൃതിയോട് ഇണങ്ങാന്* മൈ ട്രീ ചലഞ്ചുമായി മമ്മൂട്ടി
- web desk 4
Posted On: 8/30/2014 3:34:47 PM   


കൊച്ചി: ഐസ് ബക്കറ്റും റൈസ് ബക്കറ്റും റബില്* ബക്കറ്റുമായി വെല്ലുവിളികള്* ഉയരുന്നതിനിടക്ക് പ്രകൃതിയോട് ഇണങ്ങാനുള്ള വെല്ലുവിളിയുമായി ചലച്ചിത്ര താരം മമ്മൂട്ടി രംഗത്തെത്തി. വൃക്ഷത്തൈ നട്ട് പിടിപ്പിച്ച് മമ്മൂട്ടിയും മൈ ട്രീ ചലഞ്ച് ക്യാംപെയിനിന്റെ ഭാഗമായി.

വൃക്ഷത്തൈ നട്ട് പിടിപ്പിച്ച ശേഷം മോഹന്*ലാല്*, ദുല്*ഖര്* സല്*മാന്*, നിവിന്* പോളി, ഉണ്ണി മുകുന്ദന്* എന്നിവരെ അതെ പോലെ ചെയ്യാന്* മമ്മൂട്ടി വെല്ലുവിളിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു.

വനവല്*ക്കരണം ലക്ഷ്യമിട്ട് കൊണ്ടുള്ള ഈ പദ്ധതിയുടെ ഭാഗമാവണമെന്ന് അദ്ദേഹം ആരാധകരോടും ആവശ്യപ്പെട്ടു.

----------


## ghostrider999



----------


## cinemabrantan

lalettane koodi vellu vilikkarnnu...

----------


## gldnstar

*Mammootty:
Trees are vital for the existence of a greener Earth. In this time of urbanization a simple act of rooting an indigenous tree will repay the environment in many ways from filtering air contamination to decreasing soil erosion, creating shade helping recycle water and building of an eco system with birds and other life forms around it.

As you all know ALS Ice bucket Challenge is being viral Online and Offline media. I proudly kick start a novel concept called "My Tree challenge". I request all my friends from the Malayalam Film Industry and all Facebook friends to join in for the good cause and make this world a greener place to live in. I challenge Shah Rukh Khan from Bollywood, Vijay and Surya from Tamil Film Industry to plant a sapling and join this Eco revolution. 

"My Tree Challenge" is not just a slogan to speak or to listen, it is a motto which should be followed by all so as to save our nature for ourselves and our upcoming generation. Hence, it is also a great opportunity for people who have always wanted to be 'a part of a healthy environment'.

So make some efforts of your own and join "My Tree Challenge" by offering your time to plant and preserve trees whenever and wherever possible. Inspire your family, friends and neighbours to save resources too. Let's be a model to the children in respecting our nature and environment.

Our world is precious and we are meant to keep it that way.

Also, remember to like and mention the page(www.facebook.com/MyTreeChallenge) and use #MyTreeChallenge tag when you upload your "My Tree" photo.*

----------


## Hail

> lalettane koodi vellu vilikkarnnu...


sharukh,kamal rajni arelum lalettane velluvilikkatte nnu karuthikkaanum.. allel kunjikka cheyyattu..  ikka velluvilikkunnathu gleeezzze alle?  :Komali:

----------


## sha



----------


## SAM369

Mammootty thought me everything about Cinema: N Linguswamy



http://muyals.com/mammootty-thought-...-n-linguswamy/

----------


## sha



----------


## Paashaanam Babu

> mammootty thought me everything about cinema: N linguswamy
> 
> 
> 
> http://muyals.com/mammootty-thought-...-n-linguswamy/


ithu vendaayirunnu

----------


## sha



----------


## maryland

> lalettane koodi vellu vilikkarnnu...


athiinulla ira illa... :No:  :Happy:

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## SAM369

> ithu vendaayirunnu


*nadakkan chance ella,,,*

----------


## KulFy

Pokkiri Raja ippo irangiyaal sure aayum dulquer suryede role cheyyum

----------


## sha

മമ്മുക്ക "വര്ഷം" ഷൂട്ടിംഗ് ലൊകേഷനിൽ

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## Rachu

> 


kollaloo.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

#MyTreeChallenge By Mammukka  :salut:

----------


## Rachu

> പ്രകൃതിയോട് ഇണങ്ങാന്* മൈ ട്രീ ചലഞ്ചുമായി മമ്മൂട്ടി
> - web desk 4
> Posted On: 8/30/2014 3:34:47 PM   
> 
> 
> കൊച്ചി: ഐസ് ബക്കറ്റും റൈസ് ബക്കറ്റും റബില്* ബക്കറ്റുമായി വെല്ലുവിളികള്* ഉയരുന്നതിനിടക്ക് പ്രകൃതിയോട് ഇണങ്ങാനുള്ള വെല്ലുവിളിയുമായി ചലച്ചിത്ര താരം മമ്മൂട്ടി രംഗത്തെത്തി. വൃക്ഷത്തൈ നട്ട് പിടിപ്പിച്ച് മമ്മൂട്ടിയും മൈ ട്രീ ചലഞ്ച് ക്യാംപെയിനിന്റെ ഭാഗമായി.
> 
> വൃക്ഷത്തൈ നട്ട് പിടിപ്പിച്ച ശേഷം മോഹന്*ലാല്*, ദുല്*ഖര്* സല്*മാന്*, നിവിന്* പോളി, ഉണ്ണി മുകുന്ദന്* എന്നിവരെ അതെ പോലെ ചെയ്യാന്* മമ്മൂട്ടി വെല്ലുവിളിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു.
> 
> വനവല്*ക്കരണം ലക്ഷ്യമിട്ട് കൊണ്ടുള്ള ഈ പദ്ധതിയുടെ ഭാഗമാവണമെന്ന് അദ്ദേഹം ആരാധകരോടും ആവശ്യപ്പെട്ടു.





> 


randum onnu thane alle....onnil mohanlaline velluvilichennum mattethil mattu thaarangale velluvilichennum aanallo.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## wayanadan

[SIZE=3]*'മൈ ട്രീ ചാലഞ്ച്'; ഷാരൂഖ് സൂര്യ വിജയ് എന്നിവര്*ക്ക് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ വെല്ലുവിളി*



കൊച്ചി: ലോകമെമ്പാടുമുള്ള സെലിബ്രിറ്റികള്* ഏറ്റെടുത്തു വിജയിപ്പിച്ച ഐസ് ബക്കറ്റ് ചാലഞ്ചിന് സമാനമായി നടന്* മമ്മൂട്ടി മറ്റൊരു ചാലഞ്ച് അവതരിപ്പിക്കുകയാണ്. 'മൈ ട്രീ ചലഞ്ച്' അഥവാ എംടിസി എന്നു പേരിട്ടിരിക്കുന്ന പരിപാടിയില്* ഒരു മരം നടുകയും മറ്റു സുഹൃത്തുക്കളെ വെല്ലു വിളിക്കുകയുമാണ് രീതി. പരിപാടിയില്* ആര്*ക്കും പങ്കുചേരാം. മൈ ട്രീ ചാലഞ്ചിലൂടെ മരം നട്ട മമ്മൂട്ടി ബോളിവുഡ് താരം ഷാരൂഖ് ഖാനെയും തമിഴ് താരങ്ങളായ വിജയ്, സൂര്യ എന്നിവരെ മരം നടാനായി വെല്ലുവിളിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. മരം നടുന്ന ചിത്രം മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്റെ ഫേസ്ബുക്ക് പേജിലൂടെ പുറത്തുവിട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്. മൈ ട്രീ ചാലഞ്ചില്* പങ്കെടുക്കുന്നവര്*ക്കായി പ്രത്യേക ഫേസ്ബുക്ക് പേജ് ക്രിയേറ്റ് ചെയ്തതായും മമ്മൂട്ടി പറഞ്ഞു. ചലഞ്ചില്* പങ്കെടുക്കുന്നവര്*ക്ക് അതില്* ചിത്രങ്ങള്* അപ്*ലോഡ് ചെയ്യാം. സിനിമാ ലോകത്തും പുറത്തുമുള്ള സുഹൃത്തുക്കളേയും ആരാധകരെയും ജനങ്ങളേയുമെല്ലാം മൈ ട്രീ ചാലഞ്ചില്* പങ്കുചേരാന്* തന്റെ ഫേസ്ബുക്ക് പേജില്* മ്മൂട്ടി ആഹ്വാനം ചെയ്യുന്നു. മരം നടേണ്ട ആവശ്യകതയെക്കുറിച്ചും അതിനായി ഓരോരുത്തരും മുന്നിറങ്ങേണ്ടതിനെക്കുറിച്ചും മമ്മൂട്ടി വാചാലനാകുന്നു. ആരോഗ്യകരമായ പ്രകൃതിക്ക് മരങ്ങള്* അത്യാവശ്യമാണെന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടി ചൂണ്ടിക്കാട്ടുന്നു. തലച്ചോറിനെ ബാധിക്കുന്ന മാരകമായ രോഗത്തിനെതിരെ ആവിഷ്*കരിക്കപ്പെട്ട ഐസ് ബക്ക് ചാലഞ്ചിന് വന്* പിന്തുണയാണ് ലോകത്തിന്റെ എല്ലാ ഭാഗത്തുനിന്നും ലഭിച്ചത്. ഇതിന് സമാനമായി ഇന്ത്യയില്* റൈസ് ബക്കറ്റ് ചാലഞ്ചും അവതരിപ്പിക്കപ്പെട്ടു. ഒരു ബക്കറ്റ് ഭക്ഷ്യവസ്തുക്കളോ അരിയോ പാവങ്ങള്*ക്ക് നല്*കുന്നതാണ് റൈസ് ബക്കറ്റ് ചാലഞ്ച്.

----------


## ballu

Tree bucket challenge  ..... :Band:  .....  Mammooty  :salut:   :salut:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*
adipoli*  :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## wayanadan

*വികൃതി കുട്ടി*   :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## ALEXI

*[Click image to view full size]*

----------


## sha

മമ്മൂക്കയും, രഞ്ജിത്തും,
പിന്നെ ദേവാസുരവും

“ദേവാസുരം” സിനിമ സൂപ്പർ
ഹിറ്റായി
ഓടിക്കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്.
പ്രോജക്റ്റുമായി സഹകരിച്ച
എല്ലാവരും അതിയായ
സന്തോഷത്തിലും.
അങ്ങനെയിരിക്കെ ഒരു
ദിവസം തിരക്കഥാകൃത്ത് രഞ്ജിത്,
മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ വീട്ടിൽ വെറുതെ ഒരു
സന്ദർശനം നടത്തി. കോളിംഗ്
ബെല്ലിന്റെ ശബ്ദം കേട്ട് മമ്മൂക്ക
വാതിൽ തുറന്നു നോക്കിയപ്പോൾ ,
ചിരിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് രഞ്ജിത്
വെളിയിൽ നിൽക്കുന്നു.

മമ്മൂക്ക:- ആ…ഇതാരാ…
കയറി വാടോ…
അകത്തു കയറിയിരുന്ന രഞ്ജിത്,
മമ്മൂക്കയ്ക്കും ഒപ്പം സുലു
ചേച്ചിയ്ക്കും നമസ്ക്കാരം പറഞ്ഞു
. സോഫയിൽ ചാരി ഇരിപ്പായി.

സുലു ചേച്ചി രഞ്ജിത്തിനോട്
“ചായ എടുക്കട്ടെ” എന്ന്
ചോദിച്ചു. “വേണ്ട ചേച്ചി”
എന്ന
മറുപടി അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ വായിൽ
നിന്നും വരുന്നതിനു മുൻപേ മമ്മൂക്ക
ഇടപെട്ടു.

മമ്മൂക്ക:- അവൻ
ചായയൊന്നും കഴിക്കില്ലടീ…
വലിയ ആളായിപ്പോയില്ലേ…ഹ
ഹ ഹ

രഞ്ജിത്:- മമ്മൂക്കാ…എന്നോട്
ദേഷ്യമൊന്നും തോന്നരുത്…
അറിയാല്ലോ, മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ പക്കൽ
ആണ് ഞാൻ ആദ്യമായിട്ട് ആ
സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് (ദേവാസുരം) കൊണ്ട്
വന്നത്…എന്നെ മമ്മൂക്ക ഓട്ടിച്ചു.
തിരികെ ശശിയേട്ടനെയും കൊണ്ട്
വന്നപ്പോൾ ,
അപ്പോഴും “ഇതൊന്നും
ശരിയാവില്ലെടാ.നീ വേറെ പണി
നോക്ക്” എന്നും പറഞ്ഞ് തഴഞ്ഞു.
അങ്ങനെയാണ് ഞങ്ങൾ
ലാലിന്റെയടുത്ത് പോയത്.
അദ്ദേഹം മറുത്ത്
ഒന്നും പറയാതെ സമ്മതിച്ചു.
പ്രോജക്റ്റ് ഗംഭീരമായി നടന്നു.
സിനിമ, ഇപ്പോൾ കാണുന്ന
മാതിരി സൂപ്പർഹിറ്റും ആയി…
എല്ലാം ഒരു നിമിത്തമാണ് ഇക്കാ…

മമ്മൂക്ക:- എടോ…
ഇതെല്ലാം എനിക്ക് അറിയാവുന്ന
കാര്യം അല്ലെ…
എന്തിനാ വീണ്ടും വിവരിക്കുന്നെ ?
അല്ലെങ്കിൽ തന്നെ ഞാൻ
എന്തിനാടോ നിന്നോട്
ദേഷ്യപ്പെടുന്നെ ? ഞാൻ
വെറുതെ തമാശയ്ക്ക് പറയുന്നതാ…
എനിക്ക് ഒരൽപം ഇളിഭ്യത
തോന്നി എന്നുള്ളത്
വാസ്തവം ആണ്. അത് ഞാൻ
ഇനിയും നിന്നോട്
പ്രകടിപ്പിക്കും…”ദേവാസുരം”
ഹിറ്റ് ആയതിൽ എനിക്ക്
സന്തോഷമേ ഉള്ളു രഞ്ജി.
ഇനി നിനക്ക് തിരിഞ്ഞു
നോക്കേണ്ടി വരില്ല. ഉറപ്പ്

രഞ്ജിത്:- സന്തോഷം ഇക്കാ…
മമ്മൂക്ക:- എടീ (ഭാര്യയോടു)
നീ ചോറ് എടുക്ക്…
എടോ താനും വാ..
ഇനി ഇതും നിരസ്സിച്ചാൽ
വീണ്ടും മമ്മൂക്ക
എന്തെങ്കിലും “തമാശ”
പറഞ്ഞാലോ എന്ന് ഭയന്ന്,
രഞ്ജിത് കൈ കഴുകി ഡൈനിംഗ്
ടേബിളിന്റെ അറ്റത്തെ കസേരയിൽ
സ്ഥാനം പിടിച്ചു…
മമ്മൂക്കയും വന്നിരുന്നു. സുലു
ചേച്ചി ഭക്ഷണം വിളമ്പാൻ
തയ്യാറായി എത്തി.
ആദ്യം രഞ്ജിത്തിന് പ്ലേറ്റിൽ
ചോറ് ഇട്ടു കൊടുത്തു.
അതാ മമ്മൂക്ക ഉഗ്രൻ ഒരു
വെടി വീണ്ടും പൊട്ടിച്ചു…

മമ്മൂക്ക:- എടീ…ഇവന് ചോറ്
ഇവിടെയും, കൂറ് അവിടെയുമാ ! ഹ
ഹ ഹ (സ്വതസിദ്ധമായ
ശൈലിയിൽ ,
വളരെ ഉറക്കെ കിണുങ്ങി ചിരിച്ചു
കൊണ്ട്
രഞ്ജിത്തിനെ തന്നെ നോക്കിയിരുന്നു
)
രഞ്ജിത്തിന് അത് ചെറിയ
വിഷമം ഉണ്ടാക്കി എന്ന്
മനസിലാക്കിയ മമ്മൂക്ക,
ആളിന്റെ തോളിൽ തട്ടിയിട്ട്
പറഞ്ഞു…

“എടാ നിനക്ക് തമാശ
ഉൾക്കൊള്ളാനുള്ള ശേഷി ഇല്ലേ ?
ഞാൻ വെറുതെ പറഞ്ഞതാ.
ഞാനായാലും, ലാലായാലും, സിനിമ
ഗംഭീരമായാൽ മതി. അതാണ്
ആവശ്യം. അവനും, ഞാനും ഒന്ന്
തന്നെയാണ്. അത് ഇനി ആര്
വിചാരിച്ചാലും മാറ്റാൻ
കഴിയില്ല.
നീ സമാധാനത്തോടെ ചോറ്
കഴിക്ക്.”

ഇത് കേട്ടപ്പോൾ രഞ്ജിത്ത് എന്ന
ആ യുവ കഥാകൃത്തിന്
സന്തോഷം തോന്നി.
എല്ലാം കഴിഞ്ഞ്, ഒരു ചെറു
ചിരിയോടെ അദ്ദേഹം അവിടെ
നിന്നും പുറപ്പെട്ടു

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...type=2&theater


pulli paranjathu seriyaaaa...... palappozhum dupe aanu cheythathu ennanu vicharikkaru....

----------


## sha

മമ്മൂട്ടി രാജ്യസഭയിലേക്ക്*? താരത്തെ സഭയിലെത്തിക്കാന്* കോണ്*ഗ്രസും ബി.ജെ.പിയും
Story Dated: Tuesday, October 14, 2014 05:22
- See more at: http://www.mangalam.com/latest-news/....0k8dyPTH.dpuf


[IMG]https://കൊച്ചി: സൂപ്പര്*താരം മമ്മൂട്ടിയും രാഷ്*ട്രീയത്തിലേക്ക്*. രാജ്യസഭയിലേക്കാണ്* മമ്മൂട്ടി കണ്ണുവച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്*. കോണ്*ഗ്രസും ബി.ജെ.പിയും മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ രാജ്യസഭയില്* എത്തിക്കാന്* മത്സരിക്കുന്നതായാണ്* റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട്*. മമ്മൂട്ടി സമ്മതം മൂളിയാല്* അദ്ദേഹത്തെ നേരിട്ട്* രാജ്യസഭയില്* എത്തിക്കാനാണ്* ബി.ജെ.പിയുടെ നീക്കം. സച്ചിനെയും നടി രേഖയെയും കോണ്*ഗ്രസ്* സഭയില്* എത്തിച്ച മാതൃകയില്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ രാജ്യസഭാംഗമാക്കാനാണ്* ബി.ജെ.പിയുടെ ശ്രമം.
മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ ബി.ജെ.പി പാളയത്തില്* എത്തിക്കാനായാല്* പാര്*ട്ടിക്ക്* മതേതര മുഖം ലഭിക്കുമെന്നും ബി.ജെ.പി നേതൃത്വം കരുതുന്നു. നേരത്തെ എ.പി.ജെ അബ്*ദുള്*കലാമിനെ രാഷ്*ട്രപതിയാക്കിയതും മതേതരമുഖം ലക്ഷ്യമാക്കിയായിരുന്നു. ഇത്തരം നീക്കങ്ങളുടെ തുടര്*ച്ചയായാണ്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ ബി.ജെ.പി പാളയത്തിലെത്തിക്കാന്* ശ്രമം ആരംഭിച്ചത്*. ബി.ജെ.പിയിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടി ആരാധകരുടെ കൂടി പിന്തുണയോടെയാണ്* താരത്തെ ബി.ജെ.പി ചേരിയില്* എത്തിക്കാനുള്ള ശ്രമം സജീവമാക്കിയത്*. പ്രധാനമന്ത്രി നരേന്ദ്ര മോഡിയുടെ സ്വഛ്*ച ഭാരത്* പദ്ധതിക്ക്* മമ്മൂട്ടി പൂര്*ണ്ണ പിന്തുണ പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചത്* ബി.ജെ.പിക്ക്* പ്രതീക്ഷ നല്*കുന്നു.
അതേസമയം ബി.ജെ.പിക്ക്* പിന്നാലെ കോണ്*ഗ്രസും മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ സഭയില്* എത്തിക്കാന്* ശ്രമിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്*. യു.പി.എ അധികാരത്തില്* തിരിച്ച്* വന്നിരുന്നെങ്കില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇതിനകം സഭയില്* എത്തുമായിരുന്നെന്നാണ്* കോണ്*ഗ്രസ്* വൃത്തങ്ങള്* നല്*കുന്ന സൂചന. മുഖ്യമന്ത്രി ഉമ്മന്* ചാണ്ടി ഉള്*പ്പെടെയുള്ള നേതാക്കള്* മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക്* രാജ്യസഭാംഗത്വം നല്*കുന്നതിന്* അനുകൂലമാണെന്നാണ്* സൂചന. സര്*ക്കാര്* പരിപാടികളായ ഫ്*ളക്*സ് നിരോധനത്തിന്റെയും ലഹരി നിരോധനത്തിന്റെയും പ്രചരണത്തിന്* മമ്മൂട്ടി തയ്യാറായത്* ഈ നീക്കങ്ങളുടെ ഭാഗമായാണെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുണ്ട്*.
നേരത്തെ പ്രധാനമന്ത്രി നരേന്ദ്ര മോഡിയെ പിന്തുണച്ച്* സൂപ്പര്* താരങ്ങളായ മോഹന്*ലാലും സുരേഷ്* ഗോപിയും രംഗത്ത്* വന്നതും താരങ്ങളുടെ രാഷ്*ട്രീയ മോഹം ഒളിഞ്ഞും തെളിഞ്ഞും വ്യക്*തമാക്കുന്നതാണ്*. അധ്യാപക ദിനത്തില്* പ്രധാനമന്ത്രി രാഷ്*ട്രത്തോടായി നടത്തിയ പ്രസംഗത്തെ തന്റെ ബ്ലോഗിലൂടെയാണ്* മോഹന്*ലാല്* അഭിനന്ദിച്ചത്*. അതേസമയം സുരേഷ്* ഗോപി തെരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പിന്* മുമ്പ്* തന്നെ മോഡി ആരാധകനായിരുന്നു. ഗുജറാത്ത്* മുഖ്യമന്ത്രിയായിരിക്കെ മോഡിയുമായി കൂടിക്കാഴ്*ച നടത്തിയ സുരേഷ്* ഗോപി തെരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പില്* അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്* പിന്തുണ പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചിരുന്നു. തുടര്*ന്ന്* നരേന്ദ്ര മോഡിയുടെ സത്യപ്രതിഞ്*ജാ ചടങ്ങിലും സുരേഷ്* ഗോപി പങ്കെടുത്തിരുന്നു.
- See more at: http://www.mangalam.com/latest-news/239312#sthash.oj1nunP6.0k8dyPTH.dpuf-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10593117_777250052321661_233068623288758897_n.jpg?  oh=ba9fb8292f8f7c12b5efa1bf75704b60&oe=54BC52B2[/IMG]

----------


## jimmy

> മമ്മൂട്ടി രാജ്യസഭയിലേക്ക്*? താരത്തെ സഭയിലെത്തിക്കാന്* കോണ്*ഗ്രസും ബി.ജെ.പിയും
> Story Dated: Tuesday, October 14, 2014 05:22
> - See more at: http://www.mangalam.com/latest-news/....0k8dyPTH.dpuf
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://കൊച്ചി: സൂപ്പര്*താരം മമ്മൂട്ടിയും രാഷ്*ട്രീയത്തിലേക്ക്*. രാജ്യസഭയിലേക്കാണ്* മമ്മൂട്ടി കണ്ണുവച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്*. കോണ്*ഗ്രസും ബി.ജെ.പിയും മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ രാജ്യസഭയില്* എത്തിക്കാന്* മത്സരിക്കുന്നതായാണ്* റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട്*. മമ്മൂട്ടി സമ്മതം മൂളിയാല്* അദ്ദേഹത്തെ നേരിട്ട്* രാജ്യസഭയില്* എത്തിക്കാനാണ്* ബി.ജെ.പിയുടെ നീക്കം. സച്ചിനെയും നടി രേഖയെയും കോണ്*ഗ്രസ്* സഭയില്* എത്തിച്ച മാതൃകയില്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ രാജ്യസഭാംഗമാക്കാനാണ്* ബി.ജെ.പിയുടെ ശ്രമം.
> മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ ബി.ജെ.പി പാളയത്തില്* എത്തിക്കാനായാല്* പാര്*ട്ടിക്ക്* മതേതര മുഖം ലഭിക്കുമെന്നും ബി.ജെ.പി നേതൃത്വം കരുതുന്നു. നേരത്തെ എ.പി.ജെ അബ്*ദുള്*കലാമിനെ രാഷ്*ട്രപതിയാക്കിയതും മതേതരമുഖം ലക്ഷ്യമാക്കിയായിരുന്നു. ഇത്തരം നീക്കങ്ങളുടെ തുടര്*ച്ചയായാണ്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ ബി.ജെ.പി പാളയത്തിലെത്തിക്കാന്* ശ്രമം ആരംഭിച്ചത്*. ബി.ജെ.പിയിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടി ആരാധകരുടെ കൂടി പിന്തുണയോടെയാണ്* താരത്തെ ബി.ജെ.പി ചേരിയില്* എത്തിക്കാനുള്ള ശ്രമം സജീവമാക്കിയത്*. പ്രധാനമന്ത്രി നരേന്ദ്ര മോഡിയുടെ സ്വഛ്*ച ഭാരത്* പദ്ധതിക്ക്* മമ്മൂട്ടി പൂര്*ണ്ണ പിന്തുണ പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചത്* ബി.ജെ.പിക്ക്* പ്രതീക്ഷ നല്*കുന്നു.
> അതേസമയം ബി.ജെ.പിക്ക്* പിന്നാലെ കോണ്*ഗ്രസും മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ സഭയില്* എത്തിക്കാന്* ശ്രമിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്*. യു.പി.എ അധികാരത്തില്* തിരിച്ച്* വന്നിരുന്നെങ്കില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇതിനകം സഭയില്* എത്തുമായിരുന്നെന്നാണ്* കോണ്*ഗ്രസ്* വൃത്തങ്ങള്* നല്*കുന്ന സൂചന. മുഖ്യമന്ത്രി ഉമ്മന്* ചാണ്ടി ഉള്*പ്പെടെയുള്ള നേതാക്കള്* മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക്* രാജ്യസഭാംഗത്വം നല്*കുന്നതിന്* അനുകൂലമാണെന്നാണ്* സൂചന. സര്*ക്കാര്* പരിപാടികളായ ഫ്*ളക്*സ് നിരോധനത്തിന്റെയും ലഹരി നിരോധനത്തിന്റെയും പ്രചരണത്തിന്* മമ്മൂട്ടി തയ്യാറായത്* ഈ നീക്കങ്ങളുടെ ഭാഗമായാണെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുണ്ട്*.
> നേരത്തെ പ്രധാനമന്ത്രി നരേന്ദ്ര മോഡിയെ പിന്തുണച്ച്* സൂപ്പര്* താരങ്ങളായ മോഹന്*ലാലും സുരേഷ്* ഗോപിയും രംഗത്ത്* വന്നതും താരങ്ങളുടെ രാഷ്*ട്രീയ മോഹം ഒളിഞ്ഞും തെളിഞ്ഞും വ്യക്*തമാക്കുന്നതാണ്*. അധ്യാപക ദിനത്തില്* പ്രധാനമന്ത്രി രാഷ്*ട്രത്തോടായി നടത്തിയ പ്രസംഗത്തെ തന്റെ ബ്ലോഗിലൂടെയാണ്* മോഹന്*ലാല്* അഭിനന്ദിച്ചത്*. അതേസമയം സുരേഷ്* ഗോപി തെരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പിന്* മുമ്പ്* തന്നെ മോഡി ആരാധകനായിരുന്നു. ഗുജറാത്ത്* മുഖ്യമന്ത്രിയായിരിക്കെ മോഡിയുമായി കൂടിക്കാഴ്*ച നടത്തിയ സുരേഷ്* ഗോപി തെരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പില്* അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്* പിന്തുണ പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചിരുന്നു. തുടര്*ന്ന്* നരേന്ദ്ര മോഡിയുടെ സത്യപ്രതിഞ്*ജാ ചടങ്ങിലും സുരേഷ്* ഗോപി പങ്കെടുത്തിരുന്നു.
> - See more at: http://www.mangalam.com/latest-news/239312#sthash.oj1nunP6.0k8dyPTH.dpuf-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10593117_777250052321661_233068623288758897_n.jpg?  oh=ba9fb8292f8f7c12b5efa1bf75704b60&oe=54BC52B2[/IMG]


evanmarku vere oru paniyum ille? gossips

----------


## KulFy

> Happy News 
> 
> Lal Jose Next Movie Ikkayude Koode 
> 
> Next Yr Ulla Oru Prjct Aan ; Bakki Details Ariyilla


thread booked

----------


## abhimallu

> Happy News 
> 
> Lal Jose Next Movie Ikkayude Koode 
> 
> Next Yr Ulla Oru Prjct Aan ; Bakki Details Ariyilla


Next year projects ellam kidu aanallo (Fireman mathram oru prateeksha illa)... :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## KulFy

Rajadhiraja
Increased to 3 shows @ TVM Kalabhavan
Shifted to TCR Kairali from Sree
EKM Kanoos 4 Shows


aa thread iniyenkilum onnu thurakku.....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> മമ്മൂക്കയും, രഞ്ജിത്തും,പിന്നെ ദേവാസുരവുംദേവാസുരം സിനിമ സൂപ്പർഹിറ്റായിഓടിക്കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്.പ്രോജക്റ്റുമാ  യി സഹകരിച്ചഎല്ലാവരും അതിയായസന്തോഷത്തിലും.അങ്ങനെയിരിക്കെ ഒരുദിവസം തിരക്കഥാകൃത്ത് രഞ്ജിത്,മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ വീട്ടിൽ വെറുതെ ഒരുസന്ദർശനം നടത്തി. കോളിംഗ്ബെല്ലിന്റെ ശബ്ദം കേട്ട് മമ്മൂക്കവാതിൽ തുറന്നു നോക്കിയപ്പോൾ ,ചിരിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് രഞ്ജിത്വെളിയിൽ നിൽക്കുന്നു.മമ്മൂക്ക:- ആഇതാരാകയറി വാടോഅകത്തു കയറിയിരുന്ന രഞ്ജിത്,മമ്മൂക്കയ്ക്കും ഒപ്പം സുലുചേച്ചിയ്ക്കും നമസ്ക്കാരം പറഞ്ഞു. സോഫയിൽ ചാരി ഇരിപ്പായി.സുലു ചേച്ചി രഞ്ജിത്തിനോട്ചായ എടുക്കട്ടെ എന്ന്ചോദിച്ചു. വേണ്ട ചേച്ചിഎന്നമറുപടി അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ വായിൽനിന്നും വരുന്നതിനു മുൻപേ മമ്മൂക്കഇടപെട്ടു.മമ്മൂക്ക:- അവൻചായയൊന്നും കഴിക്കില്ലടീവലിയ ആളായിപ്പോയില്ലേഹഹ ഹരഞ്ജിത്:- മമ്മൂക്കാഎന്നോട്ദേഷ്യമൊന്നും തോന്നരുത്അറിയാല്ലോ, മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ പക്കൽആണ് ഞാൻ ആദ്യമായിട്ട് ആസ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് (ദേവാസുരം) കൊണ്ട്വന്നത്എന്നെ മമ്മൂക്ക ഓട്ടിച്ചു.തിരികെ ശശിയേട്ടനെയും കൊണ്ട്വന്നപ്പോൾ ,അപ്പോഴും ഇതൊന്നുംശരിയാവില്ലെടാ.നീ വേറെ പണിനോക്ക് എന്നും പറഞ്ഞ് തഴഞ്ഞു.അങ്ങനെയാണ് ഞങ്ങൾലാലിന്റെയടുത്ത് പോയത്.അദ്ദേഹം മറുത്ത്ഒന്നും പറയാതെ സമ്മതിച്ചു.പ്രോജക്റ്റ് ഗംഭീരമായി നടന്നു.സിനിമ, ഇപ്പോൾ കാണുന്നമാതിരി സൂപ്പർഹിറ്റും ആയിഎല്ലാം ഒരു നിമിത്തമാണ് ഇക്കാമമ്മൂക്ക:- എടോഇതെല്ലാം എനിക്ക് അറിയാവുന്നകാര്യം അല്ലെഎന്തിനാ വീണ്ടും വിവരിക്കുന്നെ ?അല്ലെങ്കിൽ തന്നെ ഞാൻഎന്തിനാടോ നിന്നോട്ദേഷ്യപ്പെടുന്നെ ? ഞാൻവെറുതെ തമാശയ്ക്ക് പറയുന്നതാഎനിക്ക് ഒരൽപം ഇളിഭ്യതതോന്നി എന്നുള്ളത്വാസ്തവം ആണ്. അത് ഞാൻഇനിയും നിന്നോട്പ്രകടിപ്പിക്കുംദേവാസുരംഹിറ്റ് ആയതിൽ എനിക്ക്സന്തോഷമേ ഉള്ളു രഞ്ജി.ഇനി നിനക്ക് തിരിഞ്ഞുനോക്കേണ്ടി വരില്ല. ഉറപ്പ്രഞ്ജിത്:- സന്തോഷം ഇക്കാമമ്മൂക്ക:- എടീ (ഭാര്യയോടു)നീ ചോറ് എടുക്ക്എടോ താനും വാ..ഇനി ഇതും നിരസ്സിച്ചാൽവീണ്ടും മമ്മൂക്കഎന്തെങ്കിലും തമാശപറഞ്ഞാലോ എന്ന് ഭയന്ന്,രഞ്ജിത് കൈ കഴുകി ഡൈനിംഗ്ടേബിളിന്റെ അറ്റത്തെ കസേരയിൽസ്ഥാനം പിടിച്ചുമമ്മൂക്കയും വന്നിരുന്നു. സുലുചേച്ചി ഭക്ഷണം വിളമ്പാൻതയ്യാറായി എത്തി.ആദ്യം രഞ്ജിത്തിന് പ്ലേറ്റിൽചോറ് ഇട്ടു കൊടുത്തു.അതാ മമ്മൂക്ക ഉഗ്രൻ ഒരുവെടി വീണ്ടും പൊട്ടിച്ചുമമ്മൂക്ക:- എടീഇവന് ചോറ്ഇവിടെയും, കൂറ് അവിടെയുമാ ! ഹഹ ഹ (സ്വതസിദ്ധമായശൈലിയിൽ ,വളരെ ഉറക്കെ കിണുങ്ങി ചിരിച്ചുകൊണ്ട്രഞ്ജിത്തിനെ തന്നെ നോക്കിയിരുന്നു)രഞ്ജിത്തിന് അത് ചെറിയവിഷമം ഉണ്ടാക്കി എന്ന്മനസിലാക്കിയ മമ്മൂക്ക,ആളിന്റെ തോളിൽ തട്ടിയിട്ട്പറഞ്ഞുഎടാ നിനക്ക് തമാശഉൾക്കൊള്ളാനുള്ള ശേഷി ഇല്ലേ ?ഞാൻ വെറുതെ പറഞ്ഞതാ.ഞാനായാലും, ലാലായാലും, സിനിമഗംഭീരമായാൽ മതി. അതാണ്ആവശ്യം. അവനും, ഞാനും ഒന്ന്തന്നെയാണ്. അത് ഇനി ആര്വിചാരിച്ചാലും മാറ്റാൻകഴിയില്ല.നീ സമാധാനത്തോടെ ചോറ്കഴിക്ക്.ഇത് കേട്ടപ്പോൾ രഞ്ജിത്ത് എന്നആ യുവ കഥാകൃത്തിന്സന്തോഷം തോന്നി.എല്ലാം കഴിഞ്ഞ്, ഒരു ചെറുചിരിയോടെ അദ്ദേഹം അവിടെനിന്നും പുറപ്പെട്ടു


Appo drishyam oru ottapetta sambhavam alla...

----------


## HariGopal

> Appo drishyam oru ottapetta sambhavam alla...


athee, script choose cheyyan chilark pandee kazhivilla

----------


## KulFy

> Appo drishyam oru ottapetta sambhavam alla...


Rajavinte Makan, Devasuram, Ekalavyan okke ikka vendennu vacha projects aanu

----------


## KulFy

> athee, script choose cheyyan chilark pandee kazhivilla


athukondaanallo ee varshathe mikacha cinema Mammukkayude aayathu...Munnariyppu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athee, script choose cheyyan chilark pandee kazhivilla


Satyam , Ath Kond Ippozhum Driver Aan Script Vaayikkunnath  :Giveup:

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## wideeyes

> 


vaayichappol oru sukham

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## HariGopal

> Satyam , Ath Kond Ippozhum Driver Aan Script Vaayikkunnath


appo driverde atra polum sense illa megastarnu

----------


## ACME

> appo driverde atra polum sense illa megastarnu


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  allengilum ithokke futile discussions alle..ini script vere aalkaaNu kond koduthathengilum kure kaalam kazhinju ath hit aavumbo ittharam comments "kittatha munthiri puLikkum enna reactions maathrame attract cheyyu

----------


## kannan

Ingane oru aal koodi varunnundo ?  :Ahupinne: 

*Mammootty's nephew to make debut as an actor*



Another member from the family of megastar Mammootty is making his debut in Malayalam film. After his son Dulquer Salmaan who is a frontline hero among the young generation and his relative Maqbool Salman; Ashkar Saudan the son of his sister is taking baby steps into the film world. The youngster's film 'Mithram', directed by Jaspal Shanmukhan will release on October 17. The movie is said to be a horror thriller in the backdrop of friendship.

----------


## ACME

> Ingane oru aal koodi varunnundo ?


Maqbool aavathe Dulquer aavatte  :Yes3:

----------


## ALEXI

> Ingane oru aal koodi varunnundo ? 
> 
> *Mammootty's nephew to make debut as an actor*
> 
> 
> 
> Another member from the family of megastar Mammootty is making his debut in Malayalam film. After his son Dulquer Salmaan who is a frontline hero among the young generation and his relative Maqbool Salman; Ashkar Saudan the son of his sister is taking baby steps into the film world. The youngster's film 'Mithram', directed by Jaspal Shanmukhan will release on October 17. The movie is said to be a horror thriller in the backdrop of friendship.


Ee kakshi thaskaraveeran, ivar vivahitharayal angane vereyum kurachu padathil okke nadichittundu

----------


## ACME

> Ee kakshi thaskaraveeran, ivar vivahitharayal angane vereyum kurachu padathil okke nadichittundu


Randum kollam  :Cold:  thaskaraveeran il ethu role?

----------


## ALEXI

> Randum kollam  thaskaraveeran il ethu role?


Sheelayude veetil thamasikkunna lavamar ille...aa koottathil undu

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> 


delightful news.........

----------


## malikbhai

> ee kakshi thaskaraveeran, ivar vivahitharayal angane vereyum kurachu padathil okke nadichittundu


pazayangadi yilum undu,pettathalla sahikoola

----------


## malikbhai

Daily above 30 show ulla rajadhirajyude thread pooti ittirukkunnathu chettatharam alle.

----------


## Jaguar

Qatar news paper about Manglish

----------


## Jaguar

> Daily above 30 show ulla rajadhirajyude thread pooti ittirukkunnathu chettatharam alle.


mammukkayude oru padam super hit aayath modanmarkkum sahikkunnillaa... :Laughing:

----------


## Paashaanam Babu

> മമ്മൂക്കയും, രഞ്ജിത്തും,
> പിന്നെ ദേവാസുരവും
> 
> ദേവാസുരം സിനിമ സൂപ്പർ
> ഹിറ്റായി
> ഓടിക്കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്.
> പ്രോജക്റ്റുമായി സഹകരിച്ച
> എല്ലാവരും അതിയായ
> സന്തോഷത്തിലും.
> ...




DEwasuram ikkayey vech oru remake aaakiyaalooo

----------


## ACME

> DEwasuram ikkayey vech oru remake aaakiyaalooo


Ath veNo?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Hail

> DEwasuram ikkayey vech oru remake aaakiyaalooo


maaanda.. nalla adipoli aayi annan cheythu vechittundallo.. ini enthinu oru remake..  pathemari-il thudangi veritta,puthumayulla chrctrs varatte..aarenkilum pulliye onnu challeng cheyyanam.. lik in case f munnariyippu.. nammal pratheekshikkunnathinum appurathekku aa chrctr pulli kondethikkum.. :sailsila:

----------


## ACME

> maaanda.. nalla adipoli aayi annan cheythu vechittundallo.. ini enthinu oru remake..  pathemari-il thudangi veritta,puthumayulla chrctrs varatte..aarenkilum pulliye onnu challeng cheyyanam.. lik in case f munnariyippu.. nammal pratheekshikkunnathinum appurathekku aa chrctr pulli kondethikkum.. :sailsila:


 :Highfive:  njan lalettanil ninnum agrahikunnathum ithu thanne..ee pulimurukanum sathyan padavum okke cheyyathe kurach different aayi enthengilum okke...

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kannan

> DEwasuram ikkayey vech oru remake aaakiyaalooo


Engil OVVG Laline vechu remake cheyyum

----------


## kannan

> maaanda.. nalla adipoli aayi annan cheythu vechittundallo.. ini enthinu oru remake..  pathemari-il thudangi veritta,puthumayulla chrctrs varatte..aarenkilum pulliye onnu challeng cheyyanam.. lik in case f munnariyippu.. nammal pratheekshikkunnathinum appurathekku aa chrctr pulli kondethikkum.. :sailsila:


Ashiq Abu challenge cheythallo Gansgteril . .Dlgs illaatha Don aayi act cheyyaan paranjittu Mam chumma thekkottum vadakkottum nadannu padam polichille ?

----------


## Hail

> Ashiq Abu challenge cheythallo Gansgteril . .Dlgs illaatha Don aayi act cheyyaan paranjittu Mam chumma thekkottum vadakkottum nadannu padam polichille ?


Orumaathiri cheythaayippoyi ashiqintethu  :Biggrin: 
Dlg maathram alla.. scrptm illaathe alle actaan paranjathu  :Laughing: 

(2 b frnk.. vanna ngtv rvwsil onnum parayana athrem mosham padam alla enikku gangstr. Fanship vechonnum alla. Frst halfil oru mood maintain cheythittundu.
2nd hlf paalippoyi.
Nalla oru song keerimurichu bore aakki. Climax vare nalla lag-um. Climax nannayi. 

Frst time kandappol balya problem onnum thonniyilla. 2nd timil (cd vannappool) scnd hlf veruppichu

----------


## Hail

> njan lalettanil ninnum agrahikunnathum ithu thanne..ee pulimurukanum sathyan padavum okke cheyyathe kurach different aayi enthengilum okke...


Angerku intrstng aayi thonnunna oru scrpt chennaal sambhavikkum.. varum.. varaathirikilla

----------


## ghostrider999



----------


## mujthaba

Bigb polonnu vannenkil  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ghostrider999

> Bigb polonnu vannenkil


Athinu Amal Thanne Vicharikanam  :Band:

----------


## mujthaba

> Athinu Amal Thanne Vicharikanam


gangster getup oke orkumbol  :Crying or Very sad:  ..

wasted..

----------


## ghostrider999

> gangster getup oke orkumbol  ..
> 
> wasted..


Atha Parenje Mattu Directorsil Onnum Vishwasam Illa... Nalla Oru Plot Kodutha Nammude Amal Annan Thakarkkum  :Band:

----------


## mujthaba

athinu anger edukande?? ACN oke drop ayille ??

----------


## Mayavi 369

> appo driverde atra polum sense illa megastarnu


Illenkilum Swanthamayit Thanneyan Vaayikmunath ; Allathe Script Vaayikkan Aale Nirthiyilla

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## ghostrider999

> 


Ingeru Oru Sambhavatta  :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## KARNAN

> Ashiq Abu challenge cheythallo Gansgteril . .Dlgs illaatha Don aayi act cheyyaan paranjittu Mam chumma thekkottum vadakkottum nadannu padam polichille ?


Aaru paranju dialog illani last dialog mathiyalo  :Maxim:

----------


## KARNAN

Shaji n karun lalettane vachu padan cheyyan ponu ennu ketta adoor ikka ye vilichu next yr le date vangi  :Partytime2:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Viru

> 


5 kollam ayalle ee aduth kandathe pole und ithinte Fdfs

Pande tutionum cut cheythe athe kazhinjula classum cut cheythe kandathe,most memorable fdfs ever

----------


## KulFy

@josemon17
Rajadhiraja thread delete cheythekku.....

----------


## maryland

> Shaji n karun lalettane vachu padan cheyyan ponu ennu ketta adoor ikka ye vilichu next yr le date vangi


ullathaano...?  :Helohelo:

----------


## Iam RMU

Happy birthday pazhasithamburan  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ghostrider999

> 


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


athanu.........Achootty............athanu.......Am  aram.

yuga yugantharangal kazhinjaalum malayaliyude manassil koodu ketti thamasikkunna Achoottyum Amaravum........

Bharatanji  :Giveup:  
Lohi  :Giveup: 


Ikka  :Giveup:

----------


## maryland

@ACHOOTTY
enthaa ee kekkanathu..?  :Read:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> @ACHOOTTY
> enthaa ee kekkanathu..?


numma molu...4th std aayitte ullu.........pattiyaa dottaru aakanam............

----------


## kannan

> @josemon17
> Rajadhiraja thread delete cheythekku.....



Y  :Ahupinne:

----------


## maryland

> Y


3 weeks kazhinjappol poottiyathaa...
pinne thuranna samayam illa...
padam ippozhum main centers-il kithachodunnu... :Heat:

----------


## malikbhai

> Shaji n karun lalettane vachu padan cheyyan ponu ennu ketta adoor ikka ye vilichu next yr le date vangi


e karnan sharikum ikka fan ano,
pulliyude ella postilum ikkakittu oru parokshamayulla kottu undu,
ee news shariyallenkil njan veendum ban akum,sure

----------


## Mayavi 369

Dhanya and Remya Theatres Thiruvananthapuram

#Pazhassiraja.

Remembering those Massive days, 5 years before from now.

----------


## kannan

> Dhanya and Remya Theatres Thiruvananthapuram
> 
> #Pazhassiraja.
> 
> Remembering those Massive days, 5 years before from now.



5 years okke ethra pettennaa pokunne 

5 vayassu koodi   :Adhupinne:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 5 years okke ethra pettennaa pokunne 
> 
> 5 vayassu koodi


Ippo Etra Aayi  :Secret:

----------


## kannan

> Ippo Etra Aayi


.....   :Mda:

----------


## sha



----------


## sha

എനിക്ക് കൊട്ടാരമില്ല... നിങ്ങള്*ക്ക് പാര്*ക്കാന്* പറ്റിയ പാളയങ്ങളില്ല... നേരത്തിനു ആഹാരം കൂടി കിട്ടുമോന്നു അര്യില്ല..... സ്വന്തം കുടുംബങ്ങളിലേക്ക്* എത്ര പേര്*ക്ക് തിരിച്ചു പോകാന്* കയിയുമോന്നു എനിക്ക് പറയാന്* കയിയില്ല....... പക്ഷെ അവസാനം വരെ ഞാന്* ഉണ്ടാകും.... നിങ്ങളുടെ കൂടെ...... കുരുമുളകും ഏലവും കച്ചവടം ചെയ്യാന്* വന്നവരാണോ ഈ നാട് ഭരിക്കേണ്ടത് ..... ഇവിടെ നിയമങ്ങള്* ഉണ്ടാക്കേണ്ടത് ... പെരുമാളും ഭഗവതിയും വാഴുന്ന ഇ നാട് എന്നും നിങ്ങളോട് കടപെട്ടിരിക്കും

----------


## sha



----------


## sha

തളര്*ന്നു കിടന്ന മലയാളസിനിമയെ കൈപിടിച്ചുണര്*ത്തിയ പഴശ്ലിരാജ ഇറങിയിട്ട് ഇന്നേക്ക് 5 വര്*ഷം തികയുന്നു 
കേരളത്തിലെ ചരിത്രപുരുഷനെ മമ്മൂക്ക അവതരിപ്പിച്ചപ്പോള്* അത് പകരം വയ്ക്കാനാകാത്ത അഭിനയ വിസ്മയം ആയി തീര്*ന്നു  
മലയാളിമനസ്സുകളില്* ഇന്നും മായാതെ സൂര്യതേജസോടെ ഈ ചിത്രം നിലനില്*ക്കുന്നു

----------


## sha



----------


## kunjumon

> e karnan sharikum ikka fan ano,pulliyude ella postilum ikkakittu oru parokshamayulla kottu undu,ee news shariyallenkil njan veendum ban akum,sure


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## KARNAN

> e karnan sharikum ikka fan ano,
> pulliyude ella postilum ikkakittu oru parokshamayulla kottu undu,
> ee news shariyallenkil njan veendum ban akum,sure


Njan ente oru aagraham paranjanne ullu  :Innocent:  Den theri vilikkan pokuvanel pm ittolu aarum ariyilla  :Secret:  Btwn njan oRu hardcore lalettan fan aanu  :Secret:

----------


## reach

mammmooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaa

----------


## maryland

> mammmooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaa


mmade aripraanji.. :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## reach

> mmade aripraanji..


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Butterflies set aano ithu?

----------


## sha

> Butterflies set aano ithu?


yes...............

----------


## sha



----------


## sha

400 nte Niravilek Mammootty 
............................
............... ...... .......
380 Varsham
379 Rajadiraja
378 Munnaripu
377 Manglish
376 Balyakalasaki
375 Gangster
374 Price the lord
373 Silence
372 Daivathinte Swantham Cleetus
371 Kunjanandhante Kada
370 Kadal Kadannu Oru
Mathukkutty
369 Immanuel
368 Kammath and Kammath
367 Bavuttiyude Namathil
365 Jawan of Vellimala
366 Face 2 Face
364 Thappana
363 Cobra
362 The King and The Commissioner
361 Venicile Vyapari
360 1993 Bombay March 12
359 The Train
358 Doubles
357 August 15
356 Best Actor
355 Best of Luck
354 Shikkari
353 Vandematharam
352 Pranchiyettan and The Saint
351 Kutty Shranku
350 Pokkiri Raja
349 Pramani
348 Yugapurushan
347 Dhrona
346 Chattambi Nadu
345 Paleri Manikyam
344 Kerala Cafe
343 Pazhassi Raja
342 Loudspeaker
341 Daddy Cool
340 E Pattanathil Bhootham
339 Love In Singapore
338 Twenty 20
337 Mayabazar
336 Parunthu
335 One Way Ticket
334 Annan Thambi
333 Raudram
332 Katha Parayumbol
331 Nasrani
330 Ore Kadal
329 Mission 90 Days
328 Big B
327 Mayavi
326 Kayyoppu
325 Palunku
324 Karutha Pakshikal
323 Pothan Vava
322 Bhargavacharitham Moonnam
Khandam
321 Prajapathi
320 Balram vs. Tharadas
319 Thuruppu Gulan
318 Bus Conductor
317 Rajamanikyam
316 Nerariyan CBI
315 Rappakal
314 Thaskara Veeran
313 Thommanum Makkalum
312 Vesham
311 Black
310 Sau Jhooth Ek Sach
309 Vishwa Thulasi
308 Kaazhcha
307 Aparichithan
306 Vajram
305 Sethurama Iyer CBI
304 Pattalam
303 Chronic Bachelor
302 Shafak - Not Released
301 Karmegam
300 Danny
299 Kaiyethum Doorath
298 Phantom
297 Junior Senior
296 Dubai
295 Rakshasa Rajav
294 Aanandham
293 Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar
292 Kandukondain Kandukondain
291 Arayannegalude Veedu
290 Dada Sahib
289 Narashimham
288 Valliettan
287 Ethirum Puthirum
286 Ezhupunna Tharakan
285 Thachiledathu Chundan
284 The Godman
283 Megham
282 Pallavur Devanarayanan
281 Prempujari
280 Stalin Sivadas
279 The Truth
278 Elavamkodu Desam
277 Harikrishnans
276 Oru Mravathoor Kanavu
275 Marumalarchi
274 Railway Coolie
273 Sidhartha
272 Bhoothakkannadi
271 Kaliyoonjal
270 Arasiyal
269 Oral Mathram
268 Puthayal
267 Udyanapalakan
266 Indra Prastham
265 Aayiram Naavulla Ananthan
264 Suryaputrulu
263 Hitler
262 Azhakiya Ravanan
261 The King
260 Ormmakalalunday irikanam
259 No: 1 Sneha Theeram Bangalore
North
258 Makkal Aatchi
257 Oru Abihibhashakante Case
Diary
256 Mazhayethum Munpe
255 Sukrutham
254 Sagaram Sakshi
253 Vishnu
252 Ponthan Mada
251 Vidheyan
250 Golanthara Vartha
249 Padheyam
248 Dhartiputra (Hindi)
247 Jackpot
246 Sainyam
245 Sarovaram
244 Valtsalyam
243 Kilipetchu Ketkava
242 Aayirappara
241 Dhruvam
240 Pappayude Swantham Appoos
239 Kizhakkan Pathrose
238 Swathi Kiranam
237 Mahanagaram
236 Johnnie Walker
235 Soorya Manasam
234 Kauravar
233 Neelagiri
232 Anaswaram
231 Kanalkkattu
230 Adayalam
229 Thalapathi
228 Inspector Balram
227 Nayam Vekthamakkunnu
226 Amaram
225 Azhakan
224 Parampara
223 No:20 Madras Mail
222 Ee Thanutha Veluppan Kalathu
221 Kuttettan
220 Iyer the Great
219 Thriyathri
218 Oliyampukal
217 Kalikkalam
216 Samrajyam
215 Mathilukal
214 Midhya
213 Kottayam Kunjachan
212 Purappadu
211 Mrigaya
210 Mahayanam
209 Nair Saab
208 Jagratha
207 Artham
206 Carnival
205 Adharvam
204 Utharam
203 Oru Vadakkan Veeragatha
202 Adikkurippu
201 Mounam Sammadham
200 Mudra
199 Charithram
198 Sanghnadam
197 Mukthi
196 Thanthram
195 1921
194 Mattoral
193 August 1
192 Sankham
191 Abkari
190 Oru CBI Diary Kurippu
189 Dinarathrangal
188 Vicharana
187 Manu Uncle
186 Nalkkavala
185 Anantharam
184 Aankiliyude Tharattu
183 Manivathoorile Aayiram
Sivarathrikal
182 Thaniyavarthanam
181 New Delhi
180 Kalam Mari Katha Mari
179 Athinumappuram
178 Adimakal Udamakal
177 Nombarathi Poovu
176 Ithrayum Kalam
175 Sreedharante Onnam
Thirumurivu
174 Oru Sindoora Pottinte Ormaykku
173 Kathakku Pinnil
172 Kottum Kuravayum
171 Ennu Nathante Nimmi
170 Rareeram
169 Kochu Themmadi
168 Aval Kathirunnu Avanum
167 Rakkuyilin Rajassadasil
166 Sayam Sandhya
165 Padayani
164 Pranamam
163 Geetham
162 Veendum
161 Ee Kaikalil
160 Nyayavidhi
159 Aavanazhi
158 Poovinnu Puthiya Poonthennal
157 Ice Cream
156 Aayiram Kannukal
155 Moonnu Masangalkku Munpu
154 Nandi Veendum Varika
153 Gandhinagar 2nd Street
152 Adukkan Entheluppam
151 Snehamulla Simham
150 Kaveri
149 Neram Pularumbol
148 Poomukhappadiyil Ninneyum
Kathu
147 Arappatta Kettiya Gramathil
146 Prathyekam Sradhikuka
145 Kshamichu Ennoru Vakku
144 Malarum Kiliyum
143 Kariyila Kattu Pole
142 Vartha
141 Aalorungi Arangorungi
140 Mazha Peyyunnu Maddalam
Kottunnu
139 Ithile Iniyum Varu
138 Shyama
137 Oru Katha Oru Nunnakkatha
136 Akalathe Ambili
135 Kandu Kandarinju
134 Kathodu Kathoram
133 Upaharam
132 Karimpin Poovinakkare
131 Aa Neram Alppa Dooram
130 Puli Varunne Puli
129 Vilichu Vilikettu
128 Kanathaya Penkutty
127 Ee Lokam Ivide Kure Manushyar
126 Yathra
125 Nirakkoottu
124 Idanilangal
123 Iniyum Katha Thudarum
122 Puzhayozhukum Vazhi
121 Ente Kanakkuyil
120 Angadikkappurath
119 Ayanam
118 Oru Nokku Kanan
117 Onningu Vannengil
116 Manya Mahajanangale
115 Katha Ithuvare
114 Ee Sabdam Innathe Sabdam
113 Anubandham
112 Oduvil Kittiya Vartha
111 Makan Ente Makan
110 Thammil Thammil
109 Eeran Sandhya
108 Avidathepole Ivideyum
107 Ee Thanalil Ithiri Neram
106 Muhurtham Pathnonnu
Muppathinu
105 Parayanum vayya
Parayathirikkanum vayya
104 Thinkalazhcha Nalla Divasam
103 Oru Sandesam Koodi
102 Kodathi
101 Aalkkoottathil Thaniye
100 Aarorumariyathe
99 Aattuvanchi Ulanjappol
98 Aayiram Abilashangal
97 Adiyozhukkukal
96 Akkare
95 Aksharangal
94 Alakadalinakkare
93 Anithichuvappu
92 Ariyatha Veethikal
91 Athirathram
90 Chakkarayumma
89 Edavelakku Sesham
88 Engane Undasane
87 Ente Upasana
86 Ethirppukal
85 Itha Innu Muthal
84 Ithiri Poove Chuvannapoove
83 Kanamarayathu
82 Koottinilamkili
81 Lakshmana Rekha
80 Mangalam Nerunnu
79 Manithali
78 Onnanu Nammal
77 Onnum Mindatha Bharya
76 Oru Kochukatha Aarum Parayatha
Katha
75 Pavam Poornima
74 Sandhyakenthinu Sindooram
73 Sannarbham
72 Thirakil Alppam Samayam
71 Veendum Chalikkunna Chakram
70 Vetta
69 Vikatakavi
68 Eettillam
67 Aa Rathri
66 Adaminte Variyellu
65 America America
64 Asthram
63 Chakravalam Chuvannappol
62 Changatham
61 Coolie
60 Ente Katha
59 Guru Dakshina
58 Himavahini
57 Iniyenkilum
56 Kattaruvi
55 Kinnaram
54 Kodumkattu
53 Koodevide?
52 Lekhayude Marnam: Oru
Flashback
51 Maniyara
50 Mansoru Maha Samudram
49 Marakkillorikka lum
48 Nanayam
47 Nathi Muthal Nathi Vare
46 Onnu Chirikku
45 Oru Madapravinte Katha
44 Oru Mukham Pala Mukham
43 Oru Swakaryam
42 Pin Nilavu
41 Prathigna
40 Rachana
39 Rugma
38 Sagaram Santham
37 Sandhyakku Virinja Poovu
36 Sesham Kazhchayil
35 Theeram Thedunna Thira
34 Visa
33 Innalenkil Nale
32 Balloon
31 Aa Divasom
30 Amrutha Geetham
29 Champalakadu
28 Chiriyo Chiri
27 Ee Nadu
26 Enthino Pookunna Pookal
25 Idiyum Minnalum
24 John Jaffer Janardhanan
23 Keni
22 Komaram
21 Oru Thira Pinneyum Thira
20 Ponnum Poovum
19 Padayottam
18 Pooviriyum Pulari
17 Post Mortem
16 Sara Varsham
15 Sindoora Sandhyakku Mounam
14 Thadakom
13 Veedu
12 Vidhichathum Kothichathum
11 Yavanika
10 Ahimsa
09 Oothikachiya Ponnu
08 Thrishna
07 Munnettam
06 Sphodanam
05 Mela
04 Vilkkanundu Swapnangal
03 Devalokam - Not Released
02 Kaalachakram
01 Anubhavangal Palichakal

----------


## amintvm

Nyan innale nammude don aliyane nammude rajaye kandu from novo cinemas al ghurair center.. 9.40pm show.. I liked the movie..mammookka :Band: ..joju kollam..mass scenes okke kidilam..market fight.. :Band: ajaykku pani ariyaam...rating 3.5/5..kooduthalum families aayirunnu
..status oru 80% undaakum.. "once a king is always a king"... :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Ravi

> 400 nte Niravilek Mammootty 
> ............................
> ............... ...... .......
> 380 Varsham
> 379 Rajadiraja
> 378 Munnaripu
> 377 Manglish
> 376 Balyakalasaki
> 375 Gangster
> ...


Ithi 350 um njan kandittundu.......

----------


## frincekjoseph

Kalaki Makkalee Kalakki... Dubai Ikka fans :Cheers1:  :Cheers1:  :Cheers1: 





>

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## josemon17



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Mayavi 369

“കാമമോഹിതം” – മമ്മൂട്ടിയും,
മോഹൻലാലും ഒന്നിക്കേണ്ടിയിരുന്ന
സിനിമ

പ്രശസ്ത എഴുത്തുകാരനായ
സി.വി.ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്റെ,
അതിപ്രശസ്തമായൊരു
നോവലാണ് “കാമമോഹിതം”.
മലയാള സിനിമയിലെ സൂപ്പർ
താരങ്ങളായ മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്കും,
മോഹൻലാലിനും, പ്രതിഭാധനനായ
സംവിധായകാൻ
കെ.ജി.ജോർജ്ജിനും ഒരിക്കലും
മറക്കാൻ കഴിയാത്ത ഒരു
നോവലാണ് അത്. എന്താണ്
കാരണം ?

തൊണ്ണൂറുകളുടെ തുടക്കത്തിലാണ്
സംഭവം നടക്കുന്നത്. “യവനിക”
എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ നിർമ്മാതാവ്
ഹെൻട്രിയ്ക്ക് ഒരു സിനിമ
നിർമ്മിക്കാൻ മോഹം.
കെ.ജി.ജോർജ്ജ്
തന്നെ സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യണം
എന്നും വാശി. അതേത്തുടർന്ന്,
കെ.ജി.ജോർജ്ജും,
സി.വി.ബാലകൃഷ്ണനും ചേർന്ന്
ഒരുപാട് കഥകൾ തിരഞ്ഞ്, ഒടുവിൽ
“കാമമോഹിതം” എന്ന
സി.വി.ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്റെ നോവൽ
തന്നെ തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്തു.

ഭരതന്റെ സംവിധാനത്തിൽ
“അഗ്നിപ്രവേശം” എന്നൊരു തമിഴ്
സിനിമ നിർമ്മിക്കാനായി നേരത്തെ
കരാറായതിനാൽ, അത് കഴിഞ്ഞു
“കാമമോഹിതം” ചെയ്യാം എന്ന്
ഹെൻട്രി ഇരുവർക്കും വാക്കു
കൊടുത്തു. എന്നാൽ ,
ഭരതനുമായുണ്ടായ ചില്ലറ വാക്കു
തർക്കങ്ങളെത്തുടർന്ന് ആ സിനിമ
നിർത്തി വയ്ക്കുകയുണ്ടായി. ശേഷം,
ഭരതന്റെ കയ്യിൽ നിന്നും കാശ്
തിരികെ വാങ്ങി,
ഐ.വി.ശശിയെ ഏൽപ്പിച്ച്
“കോലങ്ങൾ” എന്നൊരു തമിഴ്
സിനിമയുമായി ഹെൻട്രി മുന്നോട്ടു
പോവുകയും ചെയ്തു.
ഇതിനിടയിലും, കെ.ജി.ജോർജ്ജും,
സി.വി.ബാലകൃഷന്നും “
കാമമോഹിതം” സിനിമയാക്കുന്ന
പദ്ധതിയുമായി ധൈര്യത്തോടെ
മുന്നോട്ടു പോയി.

നോവലിലെ സാഗരദത്തനെന്ന
കഥാപാത്രമാണ് നായകൻ. ആ
റോളിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ തീരുമാനിച്ചു.
നോവൽ വായിച്ചിട്ടുള്ള മമ്മൂട്ടി,
തന്റെ ഗുരുസ്ഥാനീയനായ
കെ.ജി.ജോർജ്ജിനോട്, ആ
കഥാപാത്രം ഏറ്റവും നന്നായി
ചേരുന്നത് മോഹൻലാലിനാണ്,
ലാലിനെ ക്കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ അത്
ചെയ്യിക്കണം എന്ന്
അപേക്ഷിച്ചു.
മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്നെ മോഹൻലാലിനോട്
ഇക്കാര്യം പറയുകയും ചെയ്തു.
കെ.ജി.ജോർജ്ജിന്റെ സിനിമയിൽ
ആദ്യമായി അഭിനയിക്കുന്നതിന്റെ
ത്രില്ലിലായിരുന്നു മോഹൻലാൽ.
അടുത്ത ദിവസം തന്നെ, ആ
നോവലിലെ വേറൊരു
കഥാപാത്രമായ
ജാജലി മഹർഷിയെ താൻ
അവതരിപ്പിക്കാമെന്ന്
മമ്മൂട്ടി കെ.ജി.ജോർജ്ജിനെ
അറിയിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു.

എല്ലാവരും തികഞ്ഞ
സന്തോഷത്തിലായി.
ഏറെ നാളുകൾക്കു ശേഷം, മമ്മൂട്ടിയും,
മോഹൻലാലും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന
ചിത്രം എന്ന പേരിൽ
“കാമമോഹിതം”
സിനിമാ വാരികകളിലൊക്കെ
നിറഞ്ഞു നിന്നു.
ചിത്രത്തിൽ വമ്പൻ സാങ്കേതിക
പ്രവർത്തകരെ അണിനിരത്താനുള്ള
ആവേശത്തിലായിരുന്നു
കെ.ജി.ജോർജ്ജും കൂട്ടരും.
ഛായാഗ്രഹണം സന്തോഷ് ശിവൻ,
സംഗീതം ഇളയരാജ
തുടങ്ങിയവരുടെ പേരുകൾ
ഉറപ്പിച്ചു. ചിത്രത്തിനു
അനുയോജ്യമായ പാട്ടുകൾ
ചെയ്യാനായി, ഇളയരാജ
തയ്യാറെടുപ്പുകൾ പോലും തുടങ്ങി.
ആന്ധ്രാ പ്രദേശിലെ രാജമുന്ദ്രി
എന്ന സ്ഥലം പ്രധാന
ലോക്കേഷനായും തീരുമാനിച്ചു.
പെട്ടെന്നാണ്,
ഐ.വി.ശശിയുടെ “കോലങ്ങൾ”
പരാജയമാവുകയും,
അതിലൂടെ ഹെൻട്രിയ്ക്ക് വൻ
സാമ്പത്തികനഷ്ടം സംഭവിച്ചു
എന്ന വാർത്ത പരന്നത്. അത്
എല്ലാവർക്കും ഷോക്കായി. ആ
സമയത്ത് 2 കോടിയിലേറെ ചെലവ്
പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്ന ഒരു
ചിത്രം ചെയ്യാൻ
വേറെ ആളെക്കിട്ടാതായി.
അങ്ങനെ “കാമമോഹിതം”
വെറും ഓർമ്മകളായി മാറി.
കുറെ നാളുകൾ അതിനെക്കുറിച്ച്
ആരും ചർച്ച ചെയ്തില്ലെങ്കിലും,

ഒടുവിൽ മോഹൻലാൽ
അതിന്റെ നിർമ്മാണച്ചുമതല
ഏറ്റെടുക്കാൻ തീരുമാനിക്കുകയും,
എല്ലാവരും വീണ്ടും
രംഗത്തെത്തുകയും ചെയ്തു. എന്നാൽ ,
അതിനിടെ “കാലാപാനി” എന്ന
സിനിമ
നിർമ്മിച്ചതിലൂടെ സാമ്പത്തികമായി
അൽപ്പം കുഴപ്പത്തിലായ
മോഹൻലാലിന് ഈ
പദ്ധതി ഉപേക്ഷിക്കേണ്ടി വന്നു.
ആ സമയത്ത് അങ്ങനെയൊരു
പ്രോജക്റ്റ്
നടക്കാതെ പോയതിൽ,
ഇന്നും മോഹൻലാലിന്
ഏറെ വിഷമം ഉണ്ടത്രെ.
കാലം മാറിയപ്പോൾ
അതിന്റെ പ്രാധാന്യം
പോയെങ്കിലും, ഇപ്പോഴും അത്
നടക്കുമോ എന്ന് ബന്ധപ്പെട്ടവർ
ആശിക്കുകയാണ്.

----------


## sha



----------


## sha

Ore kadal

----------


## sha



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## ghostrider999

> 





> 


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## JAWAN

MT HARIHARAN VEENDUM  varunnu......Payyamvalli chandu... gokulam gopan production
 Mammootty or mohan lal hero.........(Kaumadi news )....Ithoke ullathau anooooooooooooooo Dec start cheyym

----------


## ghostrider999

> MT HARIHARAN VEENDUM  varunnu......Payyamvalli chandu... gokulam gopan production
>  Mammootty or mohan lal hero.........(Kaumadi news )....Ithoke ullathau anooooooooooooooo Dec start cheyym


Fake aakum  :Doh:

----------


## KARNAN

> MT HARIHARAN VEENDUM  varunnu......Payyamvalli chandu... gokulam gopan production
>  Mammootty or mohan lal hero.........(Kaumadi news )....Ithoke ullathau anooooooooooooooo Dec start cheyym


Fake news aanu ithu pazhassi ku munne ikka ye vachu plan cheythatha pinneedu upekshichu ennu hariharan nerathe paranjirununu

----------


## ghostrider999

> Fake news aanu ithu pazhassi ku munne ikka ye vachu plan cheythatha pinneedu upekshichu ennu hariharan nerathe paranjirununu


Avatar  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KARNAN

> Avatar


 :Engane:  :Engane:

----------


## ghostrider999

> 


Google Modan kaanada Eppo Eduthu maatum  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KARNAN

> Google Modan kaanada Eppo Eduthu maatum


Enthinu asleelam onum aa pic il illa  :Proof:

----------


## ghostrider999

> Enthinu asleelam onum aa pic il illa


Onnum Koodi Thalakuthi Pidichaal Asleelam Undu  :Blush2:

----------


## KARNAN

> Onnum Koodi Thalakuthi Pidichaal Asleelam Undu


 :Fight1:  :Fight1:

----------


## Mayavi 369

Mammootty


My Tree Challenge in Australia!

Mr.Stewart Sladin, Mayor of Hobart-Glenorchy, Australia planted a sapling and now he challenge the Mayors of London, Paris, New York, Sydney and Melbourne

----------


## maryland

@nanma...
nanma maram ippol Australia vare ethi.. :Eek:

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha

ഒരിക്കല്* ഞാനും മമ്മൂക്കയും റംസാന്* ഇടവേളയില്* ദുബായിലെ അല്* വര്*ക്കാ എന്ന സ്ഥലത്ത് കൂടി വെറുതെ നടക്കാന്* ഇറങ്ങിയതായിരുന്നു . പൊതുവേ മമ്മൂക്ക ഒരു സെലിബ്രിറ്റി ആയത് കൊണ്ട് പൊടിക്കാറ്റ് തടയാനെന്ന പോലെ മുഖം ഒരു സൈഡ് ഷാള്* കൊണ്ട് മറച്ചാണ് മമ്മൂക്ക നടക്കാറുള്ളത് . അന്ന് സമയം മൂന്നു മണി കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നു . ആകാശത്തിന് താഴെയുള്ളതും . മുസ്ലീങ്ങളുടെ വ്രതത്തെക്കുറിച്ചും ഇക്ക വാ തോരാതെ സംസാരിച്ചു നീങ്ങുമ്പോള്* കുറച്ചകലെയായി ഒരു മനുഷ്യന്* വണ്ടി കഴുകുന്നത് ഞങ്ങള്* കണ്ടു . അത് കണ്ട മമ്മൂക്ക പറഞ്ഞു ആ മനുഷ്യന്*റെ വിയര്*പ്പ് എത്രപേര്*ക്ക് അന്നം നല്*കുന്നുണ്ടാവും അല്ലെ..!. സത്യത്തില്* മറ്റുള്ളവര്*ക്ക് വെളിച്ചം നല്*കാന്* സ്വയം ഉരുകി ത്തീരുന്നവനല്ലേ പ്രവാസി . അത് പറയുമ്പോള്* മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ശബ്ദം ഇടറിയിരുന്നു . ഞാനപ്പോള്* മമ്മൂക്കയോട് പറഞ്ഞു ആ മനുഷ്യന്* നട്ടുച്ചക്കും ഇതേ ജോലി തുടരുന്നത് ഞാന്* കാണാറുണ്ട് . ഒരിക്കല്* ഞാന്* ചോതിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു . സുല്*ത്താന്* പറഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ലേ എല്ലാ സ്ഥാപനങ്ങളോടും നട്ടുച്ചക്കുള്ള ജോലി ഒഴിവാക്കി കൊടുക്കണമെന്ന് .അപ്പോള്* അദ്ദേഹം ഇത് എന്*റെ നിയമ പ്രകാരമുള്ള പണിയൊന്നുമല്ല . പെരുന്നാള്* കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* എന്*റെ പോന്നു മോളുടെ കല്യാണമാണ് അതിനുള്ള പോന്നു വാങ്ങാനുള്ള കഷ്ടപാടാണ് . അത് കേട്ട മമ്മൂക്ക പറഞ്ഞു അയാളുടെ വീടും അഡ്രെസ്സും ഒന്ന്* ചോതിച്ച് വക്ക്. പെരുന്നാളിന് അഞ്ചു ദിവസം മുന്പ് നാട്ടിലെത്തിയ മമ്മൂക്ക എന്നെ വിളിച്ചിട്ട് അല്പം തുകയും ,ഒരു കവറും തന്നിട്ട് പറഞ്ഞു ഇത് നാളെ നമ്മള്* അന്ന് കണ്ട മനുഷ്യന്*റെ വീട്ടിലെത്തിക്കണമെന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു . ഞാന്* ചോതിച്ചു ആരുടെ . എടാ നമ്മള്* വര്*ക്കയില്* കണ്ടത് . ഓ ഞാന്* മറന്ന് പോയിട്ടും മമ്മൂക്ക അത് മറന്നില്ല എന്നാലോചിച്ചപ്പോള്* എനിക്ക് അദ്ദേഹത്തെ ഓര്*ത്ത് അഭിമാനം തോന്നി . കാരണം വര്*ഷങ്ങളായി ഞാന്* കൂടെ നില്*ക്കുന്നത് നല്ലൊരു മനുഷ്യനോപ്പമാണല്ലോ എന്നോര്*ത്ത് .......


ikka :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## abhimallu

> ഒരിക്കല്* ഞാനും മമ്മൂക്കയും റംസാന്* ഇടവേളയില്* ദുബായിലെ അല്* വര്*ക്കാ എന്ന സ്ഥലത്ത് കൂടി വെറുതെ നടക്കാന്* ഇറങ്ങിയതായിരുന്നു . പൊതുവേ മമ്മൂക്ക ഒരു സെലിബ്രിറ്റി ആയത് കൊണ്ട് പൊടിക്കാറ്റ് തടയാനെന്ന പോലെ മുഖം ഒരു സൈഡ് ഷാള്* കൊണ്ട് മറച്ചാണ് മമ്മൂക്ക നടക്കാറുള്ളത് . അന്ന് സമയം മൂന്നു മണി കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നു . ആകാശത്തിന് താഴെയുള്ളതും . മുസ്ലീങ്ങളുടെ വ്രതത്തെക്കുറിച്ചും ഇക്ക വാ തോരാതെ സംസാരിച്ചു നീങ്ങുമ്പോള്* കുറച്ചകലെയായി ഒരു മനുഷ്യന്* വണ്ടി കഴുകുന്നത് ഞങ്ങള്* കണ്ടു . അത് കണ്ട മമ്മൂക്ക പറഞ്ഞു ആ മനുഷ്യന്*റെ വിയര്*പ്പ് എത്രപേര്*ക്ക് അന്നം നല്*കുന്നുണ്ടാവും അല്ലെ..!. സത്യത്തില്* മറ്റുള്ളവര്*ക്ക് വെളിച്ചം നല്*കാന്* സ്വയം ഉരുകി ത്തീരുന്നവനല്ലേ പ്രവാസി . അത് പറയുമ്പോള്* മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ശബ്ദം ഇടറിയിരുന്നു . ഞാനപ്പോള്* മമ്മൂക്കയോട് പറഞ്ഞു ആ മനുഷ്യന്* നട്ടുച്ചക്കും ഇതേ ജോലി തുടരുന്നത് ഞാന്* കാണാറുണ്ട് . ഒരിക്കല്* ഞാന്* ചോതിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു . സുല്*ത്താന്* പറഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ലേ എല്ലാ സ്ഥാപനങ്ങളോടും നട്ടുച്ചക്കുള്ള ജോലി ഒഴിവാക്കി കൊടുക്കണമെന്ന് .അപ്പോള്* അദ്ദേഹം ഇത് എന്*റെ നിയമ പ്രകാരമുള്ള പണിയൊന്നുമല്ല . പെരുന്നാള്* കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* എന്*റെ പോന്നു മോളുടെ കല്യാണമാണ് അതിനുള്ള പോന്നു വാങ്ങാനുള്ള കഷ്ടപാടാണ് . അത് കേട്ട മമ്മൂക്ക പറഞ്ഞു അയാളുടെ വീടും അഡ്രെസ്സും ഒന്ന്* ചോതിച്ച് വക്ക്. പെരുന്നാളിന് അഞ്ചു ദിവസം മുന്പ് നാട്ടിലെത്തിയ മമ്മൂക്ക എന്നെ വിളിച്ചിട്ട് അല്പം തുകയും ,ഒരു കവറും തന്നിട്ട് പറഞ്ഞു ഇത് നാളെ നമ്മള്* അന്ന് കണ്ട മനുഷ്യന്*റെ വീട്ടിലെത്തിക്കണമെന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു . ഞാന്* ചോതിച്ചു ആരുടെ . എടാ നമ്മള്* വര്*ക്കയില്* കണ്ടത് . ഓ ഞാന്* മറന്ന് പോയിട്ടും മമ്മൂക്ക അത് മറന്നില്ല എന്നാലോചിച്ചപ്പോള്* എനിക്ക് അദ്ദേഹത്തെ ഓര്*ത്ത് അഭിമാനം തോന്നി . കാരണം വര്*ഷങ്ങളായി ഞാന്* കൂടെ നില്*ക്കുന്നത് നല്ലൊരു മനുഷ്യനോപ്പമാണല്ലോ എന്നോര്*ത്ത് .......
> 
> 
> ikka


Mamookkkaaaa.... Ningal oru sambhavam tanneya....
We salute you... :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## reach

> ഒരിക്കല്* ഞാനും മമ്മൂക്കയും റംസാന്* ഇടവേളയില്* ദുബായിലെ അല്* വര്*ക്കാ എന്ന സ്ഥലത്ത് കൂടി വെറുതെ നടക്കാന്* ഇറങ്ങിയതായിരുന്നു . പൊതുവേ മമ്മൂക്ക ഒരു സെലിബ്രിറ്റി ആയത് കൊണ്ട് പൊടിക്കാറ്റ് തടയാനെന്ന പോലെ മുഖം ഒരു സൈഡ് ഷാള്* കൊണ്ട് മറച്ചാണ് മമ്മൂക്ക നടക്കാറുള്ളത് . അന്ന് സമയം മൂന്നു മണി കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നു . ആകാശത്തിന് താഴെയുള്ളതും . മുസ്ലീങ്ങളുടെ വ്രതത്തെക്കുറിച്ചും ഇക്ക വാ തോരാതെ സംസാരിച്ചു നീങ്ങുമ്പോള്* കുറച്ചകലെയായി ഒരു മനുഷ്യന്* വണ്ടി കഴുകുന്നത് ഞങ്ങള്* കണ്ടു . അത് കണ്ട മമ്മൂക്ക പറഞ്ഞു ആ മനുഷ്യന്*റെ വിയര്*പ്പ് എത്രപേര്*ക്ക് അന്നം നല്*കുന്നുണ്ടാവും അല്ലെ..!. സത്യത്തില്* മറ്റുള്ളവര്*ക്ക് വെളിച്ചം നല്*കാന്* സ്വയം ഉരുകി ത്തീരുന്നവനല്ലേ പ്രവാസി . അത് പറയുമ്പോള്* മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ശബ്ദം ഇടറിയിരുന്നു . ഞാനപ്പോള്* മമ്മൂക്കയോട് പറഞ്ഞു ആ മനുഷ്യന്* നട്ടുച്ചക്കും ഇതേ ജോലി തുടരുന്നത് ഞാന്* കാണാറുണ്ട് . ഒരിക്കല്* ഞാന്* ചോതിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു . സുല്*ത്താന്* പറഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ലേ എല്ലാ സ്ഥാപനങ്ങളോടും നട്ടുച്ചക്കുള്ള ജോലി ഒഴിവാക്കി കൊടുക്കണമെന്ന് .അപ്പോള്* അദ്ദേഹം ഇത് എന്*റെ നിയമ പ്രകാരമുള്ള പണിയൊന്നുമല്ല . പെരുന്നാള്* കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* എന്*റെ പോന്നു മോളുടെ കല്യാണമാണ് അതിനുള്ള പോന്നു വാങ്ങാനുള്ള കഷ്ടപാടാണ് . അത് കേട്ട മമ്മൂക്ക പറഞ്ഞു അയാളുടെ വീടും അഡ്രെസ്സും ഒന്ന്* ചോതിച്ച് വക്ക്. പെരുന്നാളിന് അഞ്ചു ദിവസം മുന്പ് നാട്ടിലെത്തിയ മമ്മൂക്ക എന്നെ വിളിച്ചിട്ട് അല്പം തുകയും ,ഒരു കവറും തന്നിട്ട് പറഞ്ഞു ഇത് നാളെ നമ്മള്* അന്ന് കണ്ട മനുഷ്യന്*റെ വീട്ടിലെത്തിക്കണമെന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു . ഞാന്* ചോതിച്ചു ആരുടെ . എടാ നമ്മള്* വര്*ക്കയില്* കണ്ടത് . ഓ ഞാന്* മറന്ന് പോയിട്ടും മമ്മൂക്ക അത് മറന്നില്ല എന്നാലോചിച്ചപ്പോള്* എനിക്ക് അദ്ദേഹത്തെ ഓര്*ത്ത് അഭിമാനം തോന്നി . കാരണം വര്*ഷങ്ങളായി ഞാന്* കൂടെ നില്*ക്കുന്നത് നല്ലൊരു മനുഷ്യനോപ്പമാണല്ലോ എന്നോര്*ത്ത് .......
> 
> 
> ikka


ikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## frincekjoseph

Mattullavaril ninnum vethystamaayi.... Ahgarathinte mugam moodi aniju nadakkunna oru pavam sudhan.... athaanu ikka 

We love you ikka.....

----------


## ghostrider999

> Mamookkkaaaa.... Ningal oru sambhavam tanneya....
> We salute you...


 :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## nanma

enthayirikkum aa kavaril.. :Thinking:

----------


## : Raaz :

> ഒരിക്കല്* ഞാനും മമ്മൂക്കയും റംസാന്* ഇടവേളയില്* ദുബായിലെ അല്* വര്*ക്കാ എന്ന സ്ഥലത്ത് കൂടി വെറുതെ നടക്കാന്* ഇറങ്ങിയതായിരുന്നു . പൊതുവേ മമ്മൂക്ക ഒരു സെലിബ്രിറ്റി ആയത് കൊണ്ട് പൊടിക്കാറ്റ് തടയാനെന്ന പോലെ മുഖം ഒരു സൈഡ് ഷാള്* കൊണ്ട് മറച്ചാണ് മമ്മൂക്ക നടക്കാറുള്ളത് . അന്ന് സമയം മൂന്നു മണി കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നു . ആകാശത്തിന് താഴെയുള്ളതും . മുസ്ലീങ്ങളുടെ വ്രതത്തെക്കുറിച്ചും ഇക്ക വാ തോരാതെ സംസാരിച്ചു നീങ്ങുമ്പോള്* കുറച്ചകലെയായി ഒരു മനുഷ്യന്* വണ്ടി കഴുകുന്നത് ഞങ്ങള്* കണ്ടു . അത് കണ്ട മമ്മൂക്ക പറഞ്ഞു ആ മനുഷ്യന്*റെ വിയര്*പ്പ് എത്രപേര്*ക്ക് അന്നം നല്*കുന്നുണ്ടാവും അല്ലെ..!. സത്യത്തില്* മറ്റുള്ളവര്*ക്ക് വെളിച്ചം നല്*കാന്* സ്വയം ഉരുകി ത്തീരുന്നവനല്ലേ പ്രവാസി . അത് പറയുമ്പോള്* മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ശബ്ദം ഇടറിയിരുന്നു . ഞാനപ്പോള്* മമ്മൂക്കയോട് പറഞ്ഞു ആ മനുഷ്യന്* നട്ടുച്ചക്കും ഇതേ ജോലി തുടരുന്നത് ഞാന്* കാണാറുണ്ട് . ഒരിക്കല്* ഞാന്* ചോതിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു . സുല്*ത്താന്* പറഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ലേ എല്ലാ സ്ഥാപനങ്ങളോടും നട്ടുച്ചക്കുള്ള ജോലി ഒഴിവാക്കി കൊടുക്കണമെന്ന് .അപ്പോള്* അദ്ദേഹം ഇത് എന്*റെ നിയമ പ്രകാരമുള്ള പണിയൊന്നുമല്ല . പെരുന്നാള്* കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* എന്*റെ പോന്നു മോളുടെ കല്യാണമാണ് അതിനുള്ള പോന്നു വാങ്ങാനുള്ള കഷ്ടപാടാണ് . അത് കേട്ട മമ്മൂക്ക പറഞ്ഞു അയാളുടെ വീടും അഡ്രെസ്സും ഒന്ന്* ചോതിച്ച് വക്ക്. പെരുന്നാളിന് അഞ്ചു ദിവസം മുന്പ് നാട്ടിലെത്തിയ മമ്മൂക്ക എന്നെ വിളിച്ചിട്ട് അല്പം തുകയും ,ഒരു കവറും തന്നിട്ട് പറഞ്ഞു ഇത് നാളെ നമ്മള്* അന്ന് കണ്ട മനുഷ്യന്*റെ വീട്ടിലെത്തിക്കണമെന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു . ഞാന്* ചോതിച്ചു ആരുടെ . എടാ നമ്മള്* വര്*ക്കയില്* കണ്ടത് . ഓ ഞാന്* മറന്ന് പോയിട്ടും മമ്മൂക്ക അത് മറന്നില്ല എന്നാലോചിച്ചപ്പോള്* എനിക്ക് അദ്ദേഹത്തെ ഓര്*ത്ത് അഭിമാനം തോന്നി . കാരണം വര്*ഷങ്ങളായി ഞാന്* കൂടെ നില്*ക്കുന്നത് നല്ലൊരു മനുഷ്യനോപ്പമാണല്ലോ എന്നോര്*ത്ത് .......
> 
> 
> ikka


ingeru ithupole etra pere arumariyaathe sahayikkunundavum.?. Ikka  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## Identity

> enthayirikkum aa kavaril..


Kurach @nanma 
 :Vandivittu:

----------


## nanma

> Kurach @nanma


 :Vandivittu: ..............

----------


## sha



----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## kadathanadan

ikkas new kidu profule picture 1 lakh like https://m.facebook.com/Mammootty/pho...unt=1&refid=17

----------


## sha

Valeyattan Mass Cutout In Malapuraram



cbi big cut out.....



vesham Mammookka Cutout .

----------


## sha



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu

http://www.kaumudiplus.com/news.php?...3#.VEvW21fqqvd

----------


## KARNAN

ജയിക്കാന് വേണ്ടിയുള്ള കളി, മമ്മൂട്ടി നല്കിയത് 90
ദിവസം
രാജാധിരാജ മെഗാഹിറ്റായതോടെ
വിജയവഴിയില് തിരിച്ചെത്തിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്
മമ്മൂട്ടി. ഇനിയുള്ള ചുവടുകള്
തെറ്റാതെ വയ്ക്കണം എന്ന
നിര്ബന്ധമുണ്ട് മെഗാസ്റ്റാറിന്.
അതുകൊണ്ടുതന്നെ പ്രൊജക്ടുകള്
തെരഞ്ഞെടുക്കുന്നതില്
മുമ്പെങ്ങുമില്ലാത്തത്ര കണിശത, കൃത്യത.
രഞ്ജിത് ശങ്കര്
സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ' വര്ഷം '
എന്ന കുടുംബചിത്രമാണ്
* അടുത്തതായി പുറത്തിറങ്ങുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടി സിനിമ.
ഇതിന്റെ ട്രെയിലറും പാട്ടുമൊക്കെ വന്
ഹിറ്റായിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു.
സലിം അഹമ്മദ്
സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന
പത്തേമാരി എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇപ്പോള്
അഭിനയിച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നത്. അതിന്
ശേഷം ദീപു കരുണാകരന്റെ '
ഫയര്മാന്' എന്ന സിനിമയിലാണ്
മമ്മൂട്ടി അഭിനയിക്കുന്നത്.
എന്നാല്
മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഏറ്റവും പ്രധാനപ്പെട്ട
പ്രൊജക്ട് ഇതൊന്നുമല്ല.
സൂപ്പര് സംവിധായകന് സിദ്ദിക്ക് ഒരുക്കുന്ന
പുതിയ ചിത്രത്തിന് 90 ദിവസത്തെ ഡേറ്റാണ്
മമ്മൂട്ടി നല്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത്. ജനുവരിയിലാണ് ഈ
സിനിമയുടെ ചിത്രീകരണം ആരംഭിക്കുന്നത്.
ക്രോണിക് ബാച്ച്ലറിന്
ശേഷം മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകനാകുന്ന സിദ്ദിക്ക്
ചിത്രമാണ് ഇത്. പൂര്ണമായും ഒരു
കോമഡി സിനിമയായിരിക്കും ഇതെന്നാണ്
റിപ്പോര്ട്ടുകള്. —

----------


## sha



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ജയിക്കാന് വേണ്ടിയുള്ള കളി, മമ്മൂട്ടി നല്കിയത് 90
> ദിവസം
> രാജാധിരാജ മെഗാഹിറ്റായതോടെ
> വിജയവഴിയില് തിരിച്ചെത്തിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്
> മമ്മൂട്ടി. ഇനിയുള്ള ചുവടുകള്
> തെറ്റാതെ വയ്ക്കണം എന്ന
> നിര്ബന്ധമുണ്ട് മെഗാസ്റ്റാറിന്.
> അതുകൊണ്ടുതന്നെ പ്രൊജക്ടുകള്
> തെരഞ്ഞെടുക്കുന്നതില്
> ...


ikkayude adutha 100 days movie   and mega hit  sidhique movie aayirikkum.  sure.

----------


## sha

Years pass by, time flies ... !!!10 years could do nothing but make him more handsome !! 

-Midhun Murali

----------


## sha

Mammootty & Shani Shaki

----------


## sha

Old one 
Mammookka fans bustop....

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> Years pass by, time flies ... !!!10 years could do nothing but make him more handsome !! 
> 
> -Midhun Murali


ithu vajrathile payyanalle?

----------


## KARNAN

> ikkayude adutha 100 days movie   and mega hit  sidhique movie aayirikkum.  sure.


90days onnum ikka a padathinu kodukkumennu thonunilla  :Hmmm:

----------


## sha

https://www.facebook.com/ajaymammookka?fref=photo

Happiness Is making Our dream come true 
fInally my dream Got Full Filled .. 
a snap with my God My rOle model My Idol My Inspiration.. #MyEverything 
this day is ever to be remembered 
ThankYou My dr sis its all bcz of U

----------


## ghostrider999

> Mammootty & Shani Shaki


Kidu Look  :Band:

----------


## ACME

Ikka kurach naaL munp americayil poyi cosmetic surgery cheythath enthina? Chulivu nikathaan aaNo? No chori.serious question

----------


## KARNAN

> Ikka kurach naaL munp americayil poyi cosmetic surgery cheythath enthina? Chulivu nikathaan aaNo? No chori.serious question


Evidannu kitti ee arivu  :Doh:

----------


## ACME

> Evidannu kitti ee arivu


Kurach naaL ennu parayumbo 2-3  varshangal aayekam.

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## amintvm



----------


## Rachu

> 


vendaayirunnu.....  :Closedeyes:

----------


## amintvm



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*SEMMA MASS*

----------


## aneesh mohanan

:Rolleyes:  enthinte design aanithu?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *SEMMA MASS*


thalle ingine oru get up il   joshi - renji panicker  chernnu oru padam eduthaal kidukkum...........

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> enthinte design aanithu?


oru designer/painter varachath aanu...sunil v panicker...mammukka fan

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari



----------


## rajaips

> 


Martin prakat ....  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## CASANOVVA

> 


ithaaraa  :Ahupinne:

----------


## MHP369

> ithaaraa


kandittu aarayitta thonnunne

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## sha



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## sha



----------


## chandru

Mammukkante SARAS ad super aanallo.....

----------


## ghostrider999

> 


Achayan ROle Kidukki  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


rasikan ad...........ikka superb.

----------


## maryland

ikka fanshion show in saras.. :Clap:

----------


## Shivettan

ellaaa role um kidukki....ikkaaaa  :Clap3:

----------


## Jishnu Anand

ithipozha kande....kollallo videon.....

----------


## ghostrider999

:Ahupinne:  :Ahupinne: 


> ikka fanshion show in saras..

----------


## sha



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Martin prakat aanallo ad cheythath...athinte gunam kaanathirikillalo  :Clap:

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> Martin prakat aanallo ad cheythath...athinte gunam kaanathirikillalo


aano? chummathalla.....

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## KARNAN

Saras ad vendayirunnu  :Yes:

----------


## sha



----------


## Rachu

ikkayude ee efforts okke nalla films il upayogichaal mathi.... ee curry powder/masala ads il okke athu waste cheyyunnathinodu enikku yochipilla...  :Moodoff:  ikkakku athinte yonnum avashyamilla ennaanente abhiprayam..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 


* martin anna oru padam cheyyu ikkaye vechu *

----------


## JIGSAW

> 





> 


ഈയടുത്ത് കണ്ട രസമുള്ളൊരു പരസ്യം!

പാലാകാരൻ സണ്ണി മാത്യുവിന് പകരം കോട്ടയം കുഞ്ഞച്ചൻ എന്ന് തന്നെ പറയാമായിരുന്നു...

ദുബൈയിലുള്ള ഷബീർ അഹമെദ് പാലേരി മാണിക്കത്തിലെ ഖാലിദ് മുഹമ്മദിന്റെ മീശയുള്ള ഊശാൻ താടിവെച്ച തൊപ്പിയില്ലാത്ത ചെറുപ്പത്തിലെ രൂപം പോലെ തോന്നി, ചെരുപ്പളശ്ശേരി മധു നായരെ മേലേടത്ത് രാഘവൻ നായരായും തൃശൂർ കാരാൻ പൌൾ ലൂക്കക്ക് പകരം ഇമ്മടെ സോന്തം പ്രാഞ്ച്യെട്ടൻ തന്നെ മദ്യാർനൂഷ്ട്ടാ.

----------


## Viru

Kidilan ad 2-3 thavana kandu

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## sha



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Saras ad vendayirunnu


Enth patti.....

----------


## rajaips

> * martin anna oru padam cheyyu ikkaye vechu *


Martin kkaye vechu oru achaayan muvie cheyunnu ennoru news vannayirunallo... script anoop menon.... athu enthaayi ???

----------


## KulFy

> Martin kkaye vechu oru achaayan muvie cheyunnu ennoru news vannayirunallo... script anoop menon.... athu enthaayi ???


drop cheythu....

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## abhimallu

> Saras ad vendayirunnu


Ath entha bhai... nannayitte ondallo..

Ishtapettille?

----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## KARNAN

> Enth patti.....


Ikka ithupole ulla ads il varunnathil thalparyam illa  :Yes:

----------


## KARNAN

> Ath entha bhai... nannayitte ondallo..
> 
> Ishtapettille?


Ad nannayatundu  :Yes:  But Curry powder adil onnum abhinayikunnathil  :No:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## malikbhai

> 


ente rabbee,ithu engine,kurachu edit cheythitundu,ennalum ohh,mathimarannu pokunna soundaryam

----------


## malikbhai

> ഈയടുത്ത് കണ്ട രസമുള്ളൊരു പരസ്യം!
> 
> പാലാകാരൻ സണ്ണി മാത്യുവിന് പകരം കോട്ടയം കുഞ്ഞച്ചൻ എന്ന് തന്നെ പറയാമായിരുന്നു...
> 
> ദുബൈയിലുള്ള ഷബീർ അഹമെദ് പാലേരി മാണിക്കത്തിലെ ഖാലിദ് മുഹമ്മദിന്റെ മീശയുള്ള ഊശാൻ താടിവെച്ച തൊപ്പിയില്ലാത്ത ചെറുപ്പത്തിലെ രൂപം പോലെ തോന്നി, ചെരുപ്പളശ്ശേരി മധു നായരെ മേലേടത്ത് രാഘവൻ നായരായും തൃശൂർ കാരാൻ പൌൾ ലൂക്കക്ക് പകരം ഇമ്മടെ സോന്തം പ്രാഞ്ച്യെട്ടൻ തന്നെ മദ്യാർനൂഷ്ട്ടാ.


great thought.
ella directorsinodum anuvadham vangikande.

----------


## sha



----------


## KOBRA

Ad Super anallo

----------


## sha

> ithu vajrathile payyanalle?


adhe macha...

----------


## sha



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## ACME

> 


Veendum ikkade koode padam cheyyunnundo?

----------


## abhimallu

വന്ന വഴി മറക്കുന്നവരാണ് പലരും. പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് സിനിമാ മേഖലയിലുള്ളവർ. അവരിൽ നിന്നും വ്യത്യസ്തരാവുകയാണ് മുരുക ദോസും ലാലും. തങ്ങളെ സഹായിച്ചവരെ ഇവർ മറന്നിട്ടില്ല..

----------


## sha



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Veendum ikkade koode padam cheyyunnundo?


No idea  :Ahupinne:

----------


## rajaips

:Band:

----------


## rajaips

> 


Sir etrayum valiya dialogue okke ezhuthi koduthal lalettan engane parayum.....  :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  ee lal pans nte oru kariyam ....

----------


## reach

ikkaye vech oru film cheythoode martin chatta?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*Asiavision Best Actor Award For Mammukka 

Movie ~ Munnariyppu
Raghavan 
*

----------


## Hail

> *Asiavision Best Actor Award For Mammukka 
> 
> Movie ~ Munnariyppu
> Raghavan 
> *


CKR  :Clap:

----------


## KARNAN

> *Asiavision Best Actor Award For Mammukka 
> 
> Movie ~ Munnariyppu
> Raghavan 
> *


best actor ikka. :Partytime2:  Performer of the year :dq  :Partytime2:

----------


## sha

> *Asiavision Best Actor Award For Mammukka 
> 
> Movie ~ Munnariyppu
> Raghavan 
> *


സംവിധായകന്* വേണു ഒരിക്കല്* പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു, " മുന്നറിയുപ്പില്* മമ്മുക്കയുടെ ഡേറ്റ്നു വേണ്ടി എത്ര വര്*ഷംവരെ കാത്തിരിക്കാന്* ഞാന്* തയ്യാറാണെന്ന് " ,, അതെന്തുകൊണ്ടാനെന്നുള്ളത് ആ സിനിമകണ്ടാവര്*ക്ക് മനസ്സിലായി കാണും... ഈ അവാര്*ഡ്* ഒരു തുടക്കം മാത്രം....
പതിവ് വഴികളില്* നിന്നും മാറി സഞ്ചരിച്ച ചിത്രമാണ് മുന്നറിയിപ്പെന്ന് സംവിധായകന്* വേണു. സമാന്തരസിനിമകളുടെ പ്രസക്തി അടിവരയിടുന്ന പാട്ട്, സംഘട്ടനം എന്നീ പതിവ് ചേരുവകളില്ലാഞ്ഞിട്ടും പ്രേക്ഷകര്* സ്വീകരിച്ചു. സംവിധായകനെന്ന നിലയില്* ആ മാറ്റം തന്നെ അത്ഭുതപ്പെടുത്തിയെന്നും വേണു പറഞ്ഞു. രണ്ട് പേരെ കൊന്ന് ജയിലില്* കഴിയുന്ന, സാധാരണക്കാരില്* നിന്നും അസാധാരണത്വം സൂക്ഷിക്കുന്ന സി.കെ രാഘവന്റേയും(മമ്മൂട്ടി) ആഗോളവത്കരണ കാലത്തെ പത്രപ്രവര്*ത്തകയായ അഞ്ജലി അറക്കലി(അപര്*ണ ഗോപിനാഥ്)ന്റേയും കഥ പറയുന്ന ചിത്രമാണ് മുന്നറിയിപ്പ്.
അതിനെ പ്രേക്ഷകര്* ഇരുകയ്യുംനീട്ടി സ്വീകരിച്ചതില്* സന്തോഷമുണ്ടെന്നും വേണു പറഞ്ഞു. മുന്നറിയിപ്പ് ഒരു സ്ത്രീവിരുദ്ധ സിനിമയല്ല. സ്ത്രീപുരുഷ ബന്ധങ്ങളെ സിനിമ അടിവരയിടുന്നുമില്ല. അത്തരം പ്രചരണങ്ങളില്* കഴമ്പില്ലെന്നും അദ്ദേഹം പറഞ്ഞു. പതിറ്റാണ്ടുകളായി ഛായാഗ്രാഹകനായി പ്രവര്*ത്തിക്കുന്ന തന്റെ രണ്ടാമത്തെ ചിത്രമാണിത്. ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഛായാഗ്രഹണം നിര്*വ്വഹിച്ചത് തന്നിലെ സംവിധായകനെ മെച്ചപ്പെടുത്താന്* സഹായിച്ചു. ആയിരത്തൊന്നു രാവുകളിലെ കഥയെ ആസ്പദമാക്കി പതിനഞ്ച് വര്*ഷം മുമ്പാണ് ദയ ചെയ്തതെന്നും അദ്ദേഹം പറഞ്ഞു.
രണ്ടുപതിറ്റാണ്ടോളം മാധ്യമപ്രവര്*ത്തകനായി പ്രവര്*ത്തിച്ച പരിചയം ഒഴുക്കോടെ കഥപറയാന്* സഹായിച്ചെന്ന് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ തിരക്കഥയും സംഭാഷണവും നിര്*വ്വഹിച്ച ഉണ്ണി. ആര്* പറഞ്ഞു. എല്ലാ വിഭാഗം ആളുകളേയും മുന്നില്* കണ്ടാണ് തിരക്കഥയെഴുതിയത്. സംഭാഷണത്തിലെ ഫിലോസഫി കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്റേതാണ്, തനിക്കതില്* പങ്കില്ലെന്നും അദ്ദേഹം കൂട്ടിച്ചേര്*ത്തു.
നല്ല സിനിമകളെ ഫേസ്ബുക്ക് വാളിലിട്ട് ആക്രമിക്കുന്ന രീതി ഇവിടെ നിലനില്*ക്കുന്നുണ്ട്. അത്തരക്കാരുടെ അക്രമത്തില്* നിന്ന് മുന്നറിയിപ്പ് രക്ഷപ്പെട്ടതാണ് വലിയ വിജയത്തിന് കാരണമെന്ന് നിര്*മ്മാതാവ് രഞ്ജിത് അന്ന്പ പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു.
ഇനിയുള്ളത് അവാര്*ഡുകളുടെ ജൈത യാത്ര......

----------


## mujthaba

CKR again  :Clap:   :Clap:  ...

way to go

----------


## sha



----------


## KARNAN

Outstanding film enna label il othukkikalanju  :Toobad:  How old are ne kaalum pathin madangu better film aanu munnariyippu,  Ee varshathe one if the best film.aaya apothecary ku award koduthilla feelig down  :Yes:

----------


## sha

മലയാളത്തിന്റെ മഹാനടന്റെ കിരീടത്തിൽ ഒരു പൊൻതൂവൽ കൂടി !! ഈ രാഘവനെ കണ്ടപ്പോൾ തന്നെ പ്രേക്ഷകർ ഇത് ഉറപ്പിച്ചിരുന്നു ഇത് വരാൻ പോകുന്ന അംഗീകാര വര്ഷത്തിനു ഒരു തുടക്കം മാത്രം !! 
Mammookka bagged Best Actor Award in Asiavision Awards For Munnariyippu..!! Award Function at Sharjah Cricket Stadium on Nov 14 | 5.30PM..!!

----------


## sha

ഏഷ്യ വിഷൻ അവാർഡുകൾ പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചു - മമ്മൂട്ടി മികച്ച നടൻ ..

----------


## sha

ഏഷ്യാവിഷന്* ഫിലിം അവാര്*ഡ് പ്രഖാപിച്ചു
മികച്ച നടന്* - മമ്മുക

----------


## sha



----------


## Jaguar

Congratsss mammukkaaaa

----------


## sha

idhu loka cinemayil thanne aadhymaayirikkum...

----------


## sha

Asia vision Awards-2014 Announced! 
Best Actor: #Mammootty , Best
Performer of the Year: #DulQuerSalmaan!!

----------


## sha

അവാർഡ്* നേടിയ കൊലച്ചിരി ......

----------


## sha

മലയാളത്തിന്റെ മഹാനടന്റെ കിരീടത്തിൽ ഒരു പൊൻതൂവൽ കൂടി !! ഈ രാഘവനെ കണ്ടപ്പോൾ തന്നെ പ്രേക്ഷകർ ഇത് ഉറപ്പിച്ചിരുന്നു ഇത് വരാൻ പോകുന്ന അംഗീകാര വര്ഷത്തിനു ഒരു തുടക്കം മാത്രം !!

 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*Congratzzz Mammokkaaaaa.....*

----------


## Inspector Balram

Megastar ki jaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## amintvm

Congrats mammookka... :Band: and all other winners...

----------


## MALABARI

> Asia vision Awards-2014 Announced! 
> Best Actor: #Mammootty , Best
> Performer of the Year: #DulQuerSalmaan!!


athenthu moootile award aanu,best acotrum best performancum,ee private awrdukal undakunnavarude thanthakku vilikkanam,

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> athenthu moootile award aanu,best acotrum best performancum,ee private awrdukal undakunnavarude thanthakku vilikkanam,


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ....

----------


## wideeyes

> athenthu moootile award aanu,best acotrum best performancum,ee private awrdukal undakunnavarude thanthakku vilikkanam,


ഗാനാലാപനം,  നൃത്തം  , അഭ്യാസ പ്രകടനം ..ഇതെല്ലം  പെർഫോർമൻസ്  ആണ്  അഭിനയം അല്ലല്ലോ 
അപ്പോൾ അഭിനയത്തിന് വേറെ പെർഫോർമൻസ് വേറെ എന്നിങ്ങനെ അവാർഡ്*  കൊടുത്ത് കൂടെ ...

സിനിമയിൽ  അതെങ്ങനെ  വേര്തിരിക്കും  എന്നുള്ളത്   ഒരു വലിയ ചോദ്യം തന്നെയാണ്

----------


## Malik

> athenthu moootile award aanu,best acotrum best performancum,ee private awrdukal undakunnavarude thanthakku vilikkanam,


Ellareyum award night inu konduvaraan ulla kashtapaadukal.

----------


## Jishnu Anand

Thomas Isaac post today in FB...

കഞ്ഞിക്കുഴി പഞ്ചായത്തിലെ മാതൃക കൃഷി തോട്ടത്തിലെ ആദ്യത്തെ പ്ലോട്ട് പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്ക് ആണ് . ഓട്ടോകാസ്റ്റിന് നേരെ എതിർ വശമുള്ള ഏതാണ്ട് 4 ഏക്കർ വരുന്ന തരിശ് ഭൂമി കൃഷിയോഗ്യമാക്കി ഇത്തവണ പച്ചക്കറി നടുവാൻ കഞ്ഞിക്കുഴി പഞ്ചായത്തിലെ കാർഷിക കർമ്മ സേന തീരുമാനിച്ചു .ആ ചൊരിമണൽ പുരയിടത്തിന്റെ ഇന്നത്തെ കിടപ്പ് ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ നിങ്ങൾക്ക് കാണാം . എന്നാൽ അധികം താമസിയാതെ ഇത് മുഴുവൻ ഹരിതാഭം ആകുവാൻ പോകുകയാണ് . 25 ലക്ഷം പച്ചക്കറി തൈകൾ നടുന്നതിന്റെ ഭാഗമായിട്ടാണ് ഈ തരിശുഭൂമിയിലും കൃഷി നടത്തുന്നത് .ഒരു തടസ്സമേയുള്ളൂ .കർമ്മസേന അംഗങ്ങൾക്ക് നാല് ഏക്കർ ഭൂമിയിൽ കൃഷി ചെയ്യാൻ പണം ഇറക്കുവാൻ ഇല്ല . മൂന്ന് മാസത്തെ തൊഴിലാളിയുടെ കൂലി ചെലവ് , വളത്തിന്റെ ചെലവ് ഇതൊക്കെ ആര് വഹിക്കും ? ഇന്ന് അവിടുത്തെ ആദ്യത്തെ തൈ നടുന്നതിന് ചേർന്ന സമ്മേളനത്തിൽ ആണ് ഗൗരവമായി ഈ പ്രശ്നം ഉയർന്നു വന്നത് . സമ്മേളന വേദിയിൽ നിന്ന് തന്നെ മമ്മൂൂട്ടിയെ വിളിച്ചു ചോദിച്ചു . സെന്റിന് ആയിരം രൂപ വച്ച് സ്പൊണ്*സർ ചെയ്യാമോ എന്ന് ; ഇരുപത്തിയഞ്ച് സെന്റിന്റെ പ്ലോട്ടുകൾ ആയിട്ടാണ് സെലിബ്രിറ്റികൾക്ക് കൃഷി സ്പോണ്*സർഷിപ്പിന് നൽകുന്നത് . സ്പോണ്*സർമാർക്ക് നാൽപ്പതിനായിരം രൂപയുടെ പച്ചക്കറി എങ്കിലും കഞ്ഞിക്കുഴി ഗ്രാമപഞ്ചായത്ത് ഉറപ്പ് നൽകുന്നു . കീടനാശിനി ഉപയോഗിക്കാത്ത രാസവളം ഉപയോഗിക്കാത്ത ജൈവ പച്ചക്കറി തന്നെ. സ്പോണ്*സർമാരുടെ പേരിൽ ഓരോ പ്ലോട്ടും പ്രത്യേകം വേർതിരിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടാവും . അവർക്ക് ചേർത്തല ആലപ്പുഴ ഹൈവേയിലൂടെ സഞ്ചരിക്കുമ്പോൾ അവിടെ നിർത്തി തങ്ങളുടെ കൃഷിയിടം സന്ദർശിക്കുകയും ചെയ്യാം . ഏതാനും ദിവസങ്ങൾക്കുള്ളിൽ മറ്റുള്ളവരും മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ മാതൃക അനുകരിച്ച് കൃഷി സ്പോണ്*സർ ചെയ്യാൻ മുന്നോട്ട് വരും എന്ന് പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നു

----------


## MALABARI

> ഗാനാലാപനം,  നൃത്തം  , അഭ്യാസ പ്രകടനം ..ഇതെല്ലം  പെർഫോർമൻസ്  ആണ്  അഭിനയം അല്ലല്ലോ 
> അപ്പോൾ അഭിനയത്തിന് വേറെ പെർഫോർമൻസ് വേറെ എന്നിങ്ങനെ അവാർഡ്*  കൊടുത്ത് കൂടെ ...
> 
> സിനിമയിൽ  അതെങ്ങനെ  വേര്തിരിക്കും  എന്നുള്ളത്   ഒരു വലിയ ചോദ്യം തന്നെയാണ്


ennal mammookkaku kure award koodi kodukkamayirunnu.like best nadatham,best smile.best kola(3times kola)


baviyil actressinu award kodukumbol.best actress.best performance,best dance,best azinjatam,best iduppu,best lamu,best thuda,enningane ulla awardukal pradeekshikkam alle

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> ennal mammookkaku kure award koodi kodukkamayirunnu.like best nadatham,best smile.best kola(3times kola)
> 
> 
> baviyil actressinu award kodukumbol.best actress.best performance,best dance,best azinjatam,best iduppu,best lamu,best thuda,enningane ulla awardukal pradeekshikkam alle


renji panickerinu padikkuvano?...motham dharmikarosham aanallo...

----------


## sha



----------


## moovybuf

> renji panickerinu padikkuvano?...motham dharmikarosham aanallo...


private award functions are just a gimmick... pazhe polathe star nights nadakkathah kond, ippo inganeyaa paripaadi.. many of those award names wil cuase awkwardness even for those who receive it.  :Laughing:

----------


## KARNAN

> ഗാനാലാപനം,  നൃത്തം  , അഭ്യാസ പ്രകടനം ..ഇതെല്ലം  പെർഫോർമൻസ്  ആണ്  അഭിനയം അല്ലല്ലോ 
> അപ്പോൾ അഭിനയത്തിന് വേറെ പെർഫോർമൻസ് വേറെ എന്നിങ്ങനെ അവാർഡ്*  കൊടുത്ത് കൂടെ ...
> 
> സിനിമയിൽ  അതെങ്ങനെ  വേര്തിരിക്കും  എന്നുള്ളത്   ഒരു വലിയ ചോദ്യം തന്നെയാണ്


Best family movie oshana  :Ennekollu:  
1983 Ku mikatha sports cinema ennoru award kodukkayirunnu  :Yes:

----------


## wideeyes

> Best family movie oshana  
> 1983 Ku mikatha sports cinema ennoru award kodukkayirunnu


തല്ക്കാലം  ചിരിച്ചോ ,   പക്ഷെ  ഈ അവാർഡ്*  ഒക്കെ  ഭാവിയിൽ  സാധ്യത ഉണ്ട്.
കുടുമ്പത്തിനു  പോയിരിന്നു  കാണാൻ  പറ്റാത്ത   സിനിമകൾ  കൂടുതൽ  ഇറങ്ങുമ്പോൾ  Best family movie എന്ന അവാർഡ്*  കൊടുക്കാൻ  സാധ്യത ഇല്ലേ ?

----------


## wideeyes

............................

----------


## wideeyes

> ennal mammookkaku kure award koodi kodukkamayirunnu.like best nadatham,best smile.best kola(3times kola)
> 
> 
> baviyil actressinu award kodukumbol.best actress.best performance,best dance,best azinjatam,best iduppu,best lamu,best thuda,enningane ulla awardukal pradeekshikkam alle


മലബാരിക്ക്  വേണ്ടി  എല്ലാം പരിഗണിക്കാം, ഒരു പ്രത്യേക   മുന്തൂക്കത്ത്തോടെ,  പിന്താങ്ങുമല്ലോ  അല്ലെ ?

----------


## KARNAN

> തല്ക്കാലം  ചിരിച്ചോ ,   പക്ഷെ  ഈ അവാർഡ്*  ഒക്കെ  ഭാവിയിൽ  സാധ്യത ഉണ്ട്.
> കുടുമ്പത്തിനു  പോയിരിന്നു  കാണാൻ  പറ്റാത്ത   സിനിമകൾ  കൂടുതൽ  ഇറങ്ങുമ്പോൾ  Best family movie എന്ന അവാർഡ്*  കൊടുക്കാൻ  സാധ്യത ഇല്ലേ ?


Best family movie aayi oshana consider cheyyendathilla vere family oriented films undalo

----------


## wideeyes

> Best family movie aayi oshana consider cheyyendathilla vere family oriented films undalo


ഏതു  ചിത്രം ?
ഈ വര്ഷം  സിനിമകൾ കുറവാണ് കണ്ടത്,  അത് കൊണ്ടരിയില്ല

----------


## Jishnu Anand

Amaram now @ Amritha... @ACHOOTTY

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Amaram now @ Amritha... @ACHOOTTY


thursday vcd  yil onnu kandey ullu...........Evergreen Achootty.....

----------


## KARNAN

Ippol amaram veendum kandu  :Crying:  ettavum kooduthal kanda cinemayil onnu  :Yes:  Achootty  :Wub:

----------


## Rachu

> *Asiavision Best Actor Award For Mammukka 
> 
> Movie ~ Munnariyppu
> Raghavan 
> *




Congrats Mammookka....  :Clap3:  ithoru thudakkam mathram... :Order:

----------


## sha

Mammukka with wife...selfie

----------


## sha



----------


## saamy

> 


kidu :Clap:  ikka-dq :Band:

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## maryland

> 


Dalapathi.. :Clap: 
multi-star and multi-state stars orumicha oru chalachithra maamaankam.. :Clap:

----------


## sachin

http://news.keralakaumudi.com/news.p...ba1925a4f53ab0

----------


## ikkafan

> http://news.keralakaumudi.com/news.p...ba1925a4f53ab0


chetanum aniyanum  :Yahoo:  chettan dq,aniyanayi ikka :Yes:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Excellent movie......






> Dalapathi..
> multi-star and multi-state stars orumicha oru chalachithra maamaankam..

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ithu nadannal kidukkum....




> http://news.keralakaumudi.com/news.p...ba1925a4f53ab0

----------


## ghostrider999

Ikka  :Band:

----------


## sha



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Inspector Balram

Linguswamyde ikka-dq illelum chilapo ikka solo movie kanum...ikkade laljose padam undo @mayavi369

----------


## MALABARI

> Linguswamyde ikka-dq illelum chilapo ikka solo movie kanum...ikkade laljose padam undo @mayavi369


yea.ikka lal jose padam undu,veriety item aanu,lal josine sambathichadutholam experimental anu,pulli akkaryathil ithuvarekum parajayapettittulla charithrame ullu,

----------


## ghostrider999

Ikka In Qatar  :Band:

----------


## Shivettan

kidu shoes.....

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Jishnu Anand

> 


ellam kidu projects aanallo..........Pathemari also.......... :Band:

----------


## visakh r

> ellam kidu projects aanallo..........Pathemari also..........


projects kurakaamayirnu....fireman okke ozivakamayrnu

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> projects kurakaamayirnu....fireman okke ozivakamayrnu


oru fireman alle ullo...potte...deepu okke reskhapedunnel .....

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> projects kurakaamayirnu....fireman okke ozivakamayrnu


Enikku thonunnu fireman kidukumennu...he is really back,munnariypu,raja,varsham....iniyangotu kidu projects aanu

----------


## ghostrider999

> projects kurakaamayirnu....fireman okke ozivakamayrnu


Kannu Thattathe Irikaan Orennam Kidakatte...Pratheeksha Vekkanda Chilapo Biriyani Kittiyalo  :Yeye:

----------


## KOBRA

Next Year 
Siddque - Bhaskar the rascal
SalimAhmed -Pathemaari
Marthandan FIlm
Lal Junior FIlm
Anwar Raheed Film  Ramzan
Anjali Menon Film  Onam
Jithu Joseph Film Xmas Film
Kamal Film
Paripadiyil Matam varuthan commitikku adhikaramullatayikkunnthanu :Giveup:

----------


## ghostrider999

> Next Year 
> Siddque - Bhaskar the rascal
> SalimAhmed -Pathemaari
> Marthandan FIlm
> Lal Junior FIlm
> Anwar Raheed Film  Ramzan
> Anjali Menon Film  Onam
> Jithu Joseph Film Xmas Film
> Kamal Film
> Paripadiyil Matam varuthan commitikku adhikaramullatayikkunnthanu


Ethokke Nadakumo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> Next Year 
> Siddque - Bhaskar the rascal
> SalimAhmed -Pathemaari
> Marthandan FIlm
> Lal Junior FIlm
> Anwar Raheed Film  Ramzan
> Anjali Menon Film  Onam
> Jithu Joseph Film Xmas Film
> Kamal Film
> Paripadiyil Matam varuthan commitikku adhikaramullatayikkunnthanu


Martin padamille?

----------


## KOBRA

> Martin padamille?


Martinte adutha padam dulkare vechanu athukazinje mamooty padam undaku

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> Martinte adutha padam dulkare vechanu athukazinje mamooty padam undaku


Lal Jose,Vineeth sreenivasan padangal undennokke kettallo....

----------


## KOBRA

> Ethokke Nadakumo


Ellam nadakkumpinne ethokke date palathinteyum change akan sadyathayundu . like fireman okke idichu keri vananthu pole

----------


## visakh r

> Ellam nadakkumpinne ethokke date palathinteyum change akan sadyathayundu . like fireman okke idichu keri vananthu pole


oru 4 padam kodi ayal 12 padam ayi...enit ela masam 1am theeyathi oro relese... :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## KOBRA

> oru 4 padam kodi ayal 12 padam ayi...enit ela masam 1am theeyathi oro relese...


BHaskathe raskal erangiyahtinu eham chra para release ayirkkum  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> Lal Jose,Vineeth sreenivasan padangal undennokke kettallo....


Laljoe padam , Vineeth Sreenivasan , Vysshakah padam okke undu . Athokke pulliyude theerumanam pole irikkum Ellam

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> Laljoe padam , Vineeth Sreenivasan , Vysshakah padam okke undu . Athokke pulliyude theerumanam pole irikkum Ellam


ente vidhi ente theerumanangalanu.... :Smile: ...........

----------


## visakh r

> BHaskathe raskal erangiyahtinu eham chra para release ayirkkum


baskr wil b anothr lov in singapor :Laughing: ....firman,marthandan movie...eth 3 ilum no hope

----------


## KOBRA

> baskr wil b anothr lov in singapor....firman,marthandan movie...eth 3 ilum no hope


Fireman Depends on Deepu Director etrakandu thrilling ayi edukkunnthu pole irikkunm .story najan kettahanu

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> Fireman Depends on Deepu Director etrakandu thrilling ayi edukkunnthu pole irikkunm .story najan kettahanu


story is gud....??

----------


## visakh r

> Fireman Depends on Deepu Director etrakandu thrilling ayi edukkunnthu pole irikkunm .story najan kettahanu


thriler..?..story engane adipoli aano..comdy or serius movie..

----------


## KOBRA

> story is gud....??





> thriler..?..story engane adipoli aano..comdy or serius movie..


 Thriller type anu 
Oru divsam kondu nadakkunna story anu, Serious type anu

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> projects kurakaamayirnu....fireman okke ozivakamayrnu


Verum martinu,lal josum,anwarum vishakum porallo bhai matuulavarum varate....

----------


## visakh r

> Verum martinu,lal josum,anwarum vishakum porallo bhai matuulavarum varate....


puthya aalukal varunathnu no problm..pakshe padam kurakanam ene udheshichulu.....

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> puthya aalukal varunathnu no problm..pakshe padam kurakanam ene udheshichulu.....


Sathyam...varshathil 3 ennam...koodiyal 4

----------


## Hail

munnariyippu-Raja-Varsham  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## ghostrider999

> munnariyippu-Raja-Varsham


 :Band:   :Yeye:

----------


## visakh r

> Sathyam...varshathil 3 ennam...koodiyal 4


ikka mathrala...superstarz elam yearly 2-3 padame cheyavo....rajani,vj,ajith,surya,srk,salman etc...yearly 1 padam cheyunathkonda avarude padangalk ethra oolam...avarum yearly 5-6 padam chythal athra valya acpetance onum kitila..evn in ther own industry

----------


## sha

പത്മരാജനെക്കുറിച്ച് മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്ക്
എന്താണ് പറയാനുള്ളത് ?
“തുടക്കത്തിൽ എന്നോട്
പുള്ളിക്കാരന് അത്ര
ആഭിമുഖ്യമൊന്നും ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു.
എന്നാൽ എന്റെയൊരു
സ്വഭാവം വച്ച്, എന്നോട്
അടുപ്പം ഇല്ലാത്തവരെ അങ്ങോട്ട്
ചെന്ന് സംസാരിച്ച്,
മയപ്പെടുത്തി ,
കീഴ്പ്പെടുത്തുകയാണ് പതിവ്.
അങ്ങനെയാണ് പത്മരാജൻ എന്ന
മഹാപ്രതിഭയും ഞാനും തമ്മിൽ
അടുക്കുന്നത്. ആദ്യത്തെ സിനിമ
‘കൂടെവിടെ’ ആയിരുന്നു. ആ
സിനിമയിൽ തന്നെ,
എന്റെ കഥാപാത്രം അക്കാലത്തെ
തിരക്കേറിയ നടൻ
രാമചന്ദ്രനായിരുന്നു
ചെയ്യേണ്ടിയിരുന്നത്. അതായിരുന്നു
പത്മരാജന്റെ ആഗ്രഹം.
അദ്ദേഹം അത് തീരുമാനിച്ച്
ഉറപ്പിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. എന്നാൽ
നിർമ്മാതാക്കളുടെ ഭാഗത്ത് നിന്നുള്ള
സമ്മർദ്ദം കാരണമാണ് എനിക്ക് ആ
വേഷം കിട്ടിയത്. പിന്നീട് , ഞാനത്
നന്നായി ചെയ്തതിനാൽ
അദ്ദേഹം എന്നെ ഒരുപാട്
അഭിനന്ദിക്കുകയുണ്ടായി.
അതിനു ശേഷം ‘അരപ്പട്ട കെട്ടിയ
ഗ്രാമത്തിൽ’ , ‘നൊമ്പരത്തിപ്പൂവ്’
എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങളിലും ഞാൻ
അഭിനയിച്ചെങ്കിലും , എനിക്ക്
മറക്കാൻ കഴിയാത്ത
അനുഭവം പത്മരാജൻ
തിരക്കഥയെഴുതി,
ഐ.വി.ശശി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത
‘കാണാമറയത്ത്’ എന്ന
സിനിമയുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ടുള്ളതാണ്.
ഒരു ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് നോവലാണ് ആ
സിനിമയുടെ കഥയ്ക്ക് ആധാരമായ
ത്രെഡ്. ഇങ്ങനെയൊരു
സിനിമയെക്കുറിച്ച്
ആലോചിച്ചപ്പോഴേ ഐ.വി.
ശശി എന്നോട് ചോദിച്ചു, ‘ഇത്
ആരെക്കൊണ്ടു എഴുതിക്കണം’
എന്ന്. ഞാനാണ് പറഞ്ഞത്,
പത്മരാജന്റെ കാര്യം.
അദ്ദേഹത്തോട് അക്കാര്യം ആര്
പറയും എന്നതായി അടുത്ത വിഷയം.
ഞാനത് ധൈര്യപൂർവ്വം ഏറ്റു.
അന്ന്
രാത്രി തന്നെ പത്മരാജനെ ഫോണ്
ചെയ്യുകയും, അടുത്ത
ദിവസ്സം അദ്ദേഹം ഹോട്ടലിൽ
എത്തുകയും ചെയ്തു. കഥ കേട്ട
അദ്ദേഹം എഴുതാമെന്നു സമ്മതിച്ച്
ഹോട്ടൽ റൂമിലേക്ക് പോയി.
രാത്രി ഒരുപാട്
സമയം കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടും അദ്ദേഹം റൂമിൽ
നിന്നും പുറത്തേയ്ക്ക് വരുന്നില്ല.
അക്കാലത്ത് ആരും കാണിക്കാത്ത
ഒരു ധൈര്യം ഞാൻ കാണിച്ചു. ആ
പാതിരാത്രിയിൽ
അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ റൂമിൽ പോയി,
കതകിൽ തട്ടി. കതകു തുറന്ന
അദ്ദേഹം എന്നോട് പറഞ്ഞത് .
‘അത് ശരിയാവില്ല മമ്മൂട്ടി.
എനിക്ക് ഈ കഥയിൽ
ഒന്നും ചെയ്യാനില്ല. അതുകൊണ്ട്
എനിക്ക് ഇത് എഴുതാൻ കഴിയില്ല’
എന്നായിരുന്നു. ഞാൻ
തിരികെ ഒരുപാട് പറഞ്ഞു
നോക്കിയെങ്കിലും പുള്ളിക്കാരൻ
വഴങ്ങുന്ന മട്ടില്ല. അടുത്ത
ദിവസ്സം, പത്മരാജൻ
അവിടെ നിന്നും പോയി. ആ
സമയത്ത് ഒരു സിനിമയുടെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ്
നടക്കുന്നതിനാൽ ഞാൻ
അങ്ങോട്ടും പോയി.
എല്ലാവരും പതിയെ ‘കാണാമറയത്ത്
’ മറന്നു തുടങ്ങി. കൃത്യം 14
ദിവസ്സങ്ങൾ കഴിഞ്ഞ്, ഞാൻ
താമസിക്കുന്ന ഹോട്ടലിൽ ഒരു
കോൾ വന്നു. പത്മരാജനായിരുന്നു
വിളിച്ചത്.
അദ്ദേഹം താമസിക്കുന്ന
ഹോട്ടലിലേക്ക് എന്നോട്
ചെല്ലാൻ പറഞ്ഞു. മറ്റു
തിരക്കെല്ലാം മാറ്റി വച്ച് ഞാൻ
അവിടെയ്ക്ക് പോയി.
ചെന്നപാടെ , ‘കാണാമറയത്ത്’ എന്ന
സിനിമയുടെ മുഴു തിരക്കഥ എന്ന
ഏൽപ്പിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു
അദ്ദേഹം ! അതാണ് ആ
മനുഷ്യന്റെ മാഹാത്മ്യം. പിന്നീട്
നടന്നത് ചരിത്രമാണ്.
അക്കാലത്തെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ
ഹിറ്റ് സിനിമകളിൽ
ഒന്നായി മാറി ‘കാണാമറയത്ത്’.
എനിക്ക് ഒരുപാട് പേര് നേടിത്തന്ന
ആ ചിത്രം ഒരിക്കലും മറക്കാൻ
കഴിയില്ല. ഒപ്പം പത്മരാജൻ എന്ന
അത്ഭുത പ്രതിഭയും” ,
മമ്മൂട്ടി പറയുന്നു.

----------


## Jhonywalker

Quatar ikka fansil entha prashnam?? kurey avanmar  dialoguesum kond erangiyitundallo??

----------


## angelmeyer

nadannal kollam

----------


## ghostrider999

> Quatar ikka fansil entha prashnam?? kurey avanmar  dialoguesum kond erangiyitundallo??


avarude fb page okke pooti poyi...egane oru fans qataril undayirunnuennu eppoya ariyunne

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> nadannal kollam


najnaum kandu FByil...ullathano...someone pls confirm.. @KOBRA......

----------


## visakh r

Hoy hoy...patiyaa we cn c megastar and son in one screen...

----------


## moovybuf

> Thriller type anu 
> Oru divsam kondu nadakkunna story anu, Serious type anu


realistic aano?? atho chumma heroism kaanikunna padamo??? directorial skills athyaavshyam ulla genre aanu... malayalathil oru puthiya anubavam aakitheerkaam.. if the makers make a concentrated effort...

----------


## moovybuf

> najnaum kandu FByil...ullathano...someone pls confirm.. @KOBRA......


kaayika abyaasam aavashyam ulla role aanekil prithvi cheyyunathaavum nallath.. for authenticity..

----------


## Hail

> realistic aano?? atho chumma heroism kaanikunna padamo??? directorial skills athyaavshyam ulla genre aanu... malayalathil oru puthiya anubavam aakitheerkaam.. if the makers make a concentrated effort...


deepu eduthathu kanda sheshame vallom parayaan okkoo.. bhai udheshikkunna oru level cheyyan kelpundennu ithuvare ulla padangal kandaal thonnunnilla.. bt enthaayaalum padam nadakkum.. aarum ittillelum njan avatarum undaakkum [like silence].. hope kuravanu 2 b honest.. pinne,,, varunnidathu vechu kaanaamenney..

----------


## visakh r

Hapy news...Salim ahamed is tryng dulkhr salman 2 do th teenge of mammoty in pathemari..but megastar nt intrest in it...if ikka samathicha..father and son wil act in one movie

----------


## Mayavi 369

> realistic aano?? atho chumma heroism kaanikunna padamo??? directorial skills athyaavshyam ulla genre aanu... malayalathil oru puthiya anubavam aakitheerkaam.. if the makers make a concentrated effort...


Sherikkum NAdanna Oru Sambhavam Aan ; Appo Dir Kazhiv Pole Irikkum Realistic Aayi Edukkunath

----------


## Bahuleyan

Angane numma padam ready aakunnu  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> 


ithu ullathano?

----------


## Bahuleyan

> ithu ullathano?


 :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## sha



----------


## moovybuf

> deepu eduthathu kanda sheshame vallom parayaan okkoo.. bhai udheshikkunna oru level cheyyan kelpundennu ithuvare ulla padangal kandaal thonnunnilla.. bt enthaayaalum padam nadakkum.. aarum ittillelum njan avatarum undaakkum [like silence].. hope kuravanu 2 b honest.. pinne,,, varunnidathu vechu kaanaamenney..


ithoru special padam aakanulla subject ulalthu kondaanu ee interest... nannavanam enn vallathoru aagraham...

----------


## KOBRA

> najnaum kandu FByil...ullathano...someone pls confirm.. @KOBRA......


Yes it was a confirmed one .MT yude agraham anu

----------


## ghostrider999

Ullathanel  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

> realistic aano?? atho chumma heroism kaanikunna padamo??? directorial skills athyaavshyam ulla genre aanu... malayalathil oru puthiya anubavam aakitheerkaam.. if the makers make a concentrated effort...


 depend on Deepu Like renjith shankar done in versham pinne Milan jaleel ( producer ithinu vendi etra pisa chilavakkanum thyyarayi ennullathanu oru poitive sign ) Pinne engane oru plot ithinu munpe vannittilla ennullathum oru aswaam anu

----------


## KOBRA

> Sathyam...varshathil 3 ennam...koodiyal 4


Mammooty yude karyathil ithu nadakkilla 
1) Njan Arinjadutholam 2018 vare yulla project nte adavance Ikka meidchu vechittundu
2) Vershathil oru 15 new commers directors enkkilum ayalude adukkal story parayan varunnundu athil oru moonu pere enkkilum ayalu choose cheyum vershathail 
3) Etra project vannalum najan cheyan confidentum araogym ullathu kondu areyum madakki ayakkarilla 
4) E 63 vayailum rendu kodiyum okke ayi arenkkium vannal ningal madakki ayakkumo .So athu oru karanam tanne

----------


## moovybuf

> Yes it was a confirmed one .MT yude agraham anu


enthaanu subject? praayathinu anuyojyamaayathu mathi aayirunnu... 



> depend on Deepu Like renjith shankar done in versham pinne Milan jaleel ( producer ithinu vendi etra pisa chilavakkanum thyyarayi ennullathanu oru poitive sign ) Pinne engane oru plot ithinu munpe vannittilla ennullathum oru aswaam anu


plot thanne malayalathil puthuma ullathaanu... pakshe heavily depended on directorial skill... nalla technicians undaavanam... hope it turns out to be a good one..

----------


## MALABARI

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.n...83c3b5f7fd396e


APPO IKKA PADAMO

----------


## Njaan thanne

http://www.lemonmoviemedia.com/mammo...-was-happened/

----------


## ghostrider999

> http://www.lemonmoviemedia.com/mammo...-was-happened/


aake 8 Per vannu Qatar varshamfilm launch Cheyyanam ikka vannu cake cut cheyyanam ennu parenja egane nadakkana ....evanmaarude oru oversmart ennitu oru post idalum fbyil..eppo a page deletum cheythu

----------


## Rohit R

> 


ivarude facebook id endaa? Qatar mammootty fans ennu search cheyyumbol chila group pages maathrame FByil varunnullallo ..

ithu "aarengilum" adichirakkiyathano ennariyanamallo  :Dntknw:

----------


## kannan

> Mammooty yude karyathil ithu nadakkilla 
> 1) Njan Arinjadutholam 2018 vare yulla project nte adavance Ikka meidchu vechittundu
> 2) Vershathil oru 15 new commers directors enkkilum ayalude adukkal story parayan varunnundu athil oru moonu pere enkkilum ayalu choose cheyum vershathail 
> 3) Etra project vannalum najan cheyan confidentum araogym ullathu kondu areyum madakki ayakkarilla 
> 4) E 63 vayailum rendu kodiyum okke ayi arenkkium vannal ningal madakki ayakkumo .So athu oru karanam tanne


Athokke shari thanne . . . 

But cinemakal kurakkanam . . .  allengil perudosham undaakum . . . 

Both Mam & Lal cinemakal selective aakanam . . . ellaa genre movies um cheyyaamallo selective aayal thanne . . . Lal ippol thanne movies nte ennam kurachittundu . .Mam ennathinte kaaryathil over aanu . . . athum cinemaye thanne veruppikkunna PTL type crapsum

----------


## mukkuvan

Ennam kurackunnadhu nalladhaanu.... Pakshe pulliyude acting-inodulla passion vechu adhonnum nadakkilla.... Pullicku continuous aayi abhinayichu konde irickanam... Craps kurachaal madhiyaayirunnu....




> Athokke shari thanne . . . 
> 
> But cinemakal kurakkanam . . .  allengil perudosham undaakum . . . 
> 
> Both Mam & Lal cinemakal selective aakanam . . . ellaa genre movies um cheyyaamallo selective aayal thanne . . . Lal ippol thanne movies nte ennam kurachittundu . .Mam ennathinte kaaryathil over aanu . . . athum cinemaye thanne veruppikkunna PTL type crapsum

----------


## sha

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ghostrider999

> ivarude facebook id endaa? Qatar mammootty fans ennu search cheyyumbol chila group pages maathrame FByil varunnullallo ..
> 
> ithu "aarengilum" adichirakkiyathano ennariyanamallo


Avarkku Oru Fb undayirunnu eppo deleti 4k likes undayirunnu..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.n...83c3b5f7fd396e
> 
> 
> APPO IKKA PADAMO


Ath Ith Kazhinjitt

----------


## sha

http://www.indiavisiontv.com/2014/11/09/365993.html

----------


## sha

മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ മെഗാ സ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇപ്പോഴും ഫ്രഷ്* ആൻഡ്* ഫിറ്റ്* ആണ്. മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി രഞ്ജിത്ത് ശങ്കർ സംവിധാനം Read Full http://goo.gl/9KhEB7

----------


## sha

പിതാവ്* തിളച്ച എണ്ണയൊഴിച്ച് പൊള്ളിച്ചു ; രോഷ്*നയ്*ക്ക് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ സഹായവും
Story Dated: Monday, November 10, 2014 08:37
- See more at: http://www.mangalam.com/latest-news/....TnygPUtL.dpuf



കോഴിക്കോട്*: പിതാവ്* തിളച്ച എണ്ണയൊഴിച്ച്* പൊള്ളിച്ച എട്ടുവയസ്സുകാരി രോഷ്*നയ്*ക്ക് സൂപ്പര്*താരം മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കാരുണ്യ സഹായം. രോഷ്*നയുടെ ചികിത്സാചെലവിനായി മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ സഹായമെത്തി. കരിപ്പൂരിലെ വാടക വീട്ടില്* വെച്ച്* പിതാവ്* മകളുടെ കയ്യില്* തിളച്ച 



എണ്ണയൊഴിച്ചത്*.
മാസങ്ങള്*ക്ക്* മുമ്പാണ്* പിതാവ്* രോഷ്*നയെ പൊള്ളിച്ചത്*. തുടര്*ന്ന്* കോഴിക്കോട്* മെഡിക്കല്* കോളേജില്* ചികിത്സ നേടിയ രോഷ്*നയുടെ ചികിത്സ പിന്നീട്* കുറ്റിപ്പുറത്തെ പതഞ്*ജലി ആശുപത്രിയിലേക്ക്* മാറ്റിയിരുന്നു. മന്ത്രി ഡോക്*ടര്* എം കെ മുനീറിന്റെ സഹായത്താല്* സര്*ക്കാര്* ചികിത്സ ഏറ്റെടുത്തിരുന്നു. ഇതിന്* പിന്നാലെയാണ്* രോഷ്*നയ്*ക്ക് മമ്മൂട്ടിയും ധനസഹായം നല്*കുന്നത്*.
മാതാവിന്റെ ബന്ധുക്കള്*ക്കൊപ്പമാണ്* രോഷ്*ന ഇപ്പോള്* ചികിത്സ നടത്തുന്നത്*. മാതാപിതാക്കള്* സംഭവവുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട്* തടവിലാണ്*. ഹൃദയശസ്*ത്രക്രിയയുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട്* മമ്മൂട്ടി അനേകര്*ക്ക്* സഹായം നല്*കിയിട്ടുണ്ട്*.
- See more at: http://www.mangalam.com/latest-news/....TnygPUtL.dpuf

----------


## sha



----------


## mmm

> Next Year 
> Siddque - Bhaskar the rascal
> SalimAhmed -Pathemaari
> Marthandan FIlm
> Lal Junior FIlm
> Anwar Raheed Film  Ramzan
> Anjali Menon Film  Onam
> Jithu Joseph Film Xmas Film
> Kamal Film
> Paripadiyil Matam varuthan commitikku adhikaramullatayikkunnthanu


MT Hariharan and Martin Anoop Menon padams confirmed aano?

----------


## gldnstar

പിതാവ്* തിളച്ച എണ്ണയൊഴിച്ച് പൊള്ളിച്ചു | രോഷ്*നയ്*ക്ക് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ സഹായവും ....




 :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut: :  salut: :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut: :s  alut:

----------


## KARNAN

> Fireman Depends on Deepu Director etrakandu thrilling ayi edukkunnthu pole irikkunm .story najan kettahanu


Pinneyallathe  :cheers:

----------


## Pakshmalakshan

Watching OVVG in Asianet Plus....50th time...

----------


## MALABARI

Mammootty is back with a bang!
By MOVIEBUZZ
Source : 	SIFY
Last Updated: Mon, Nov 10, 2014 19:53 hrs
0 Comments
Mammootty

It has been a rather tough journey for Mammootty for sometime now, on the career front. But things seem to have changed, with Ranjith Sankar’s Varsham getting good collections ever since the release of the film on Nov 6.

Mammootty, who plays a businessman named Venu in the film, had to enact the agonies of a doting father and his performance has been appreciated by everyone.

The actor is currently busy with Salim Ahmad’s Pathemari and Dipu Karunakaran’s Fireman. 

There are quite a number of projects featuring the hero in the pipeline and Varsham is all set to give him more energy.

----------


## sha

ഓരോ തവണയും ഒരു പടി ആവേശം കൂടിവരും ചന്ദുവിനെ കാണുമ്പോൾ

ikka.. :salut:  :salut:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## KARNAN

> ഓരോ തവണയും ഒരു പടി ആവേശം കൂടിവരും ചന്ദുവിനെ കാണുമ്പോൾ
> 
> ikka..


Ikka  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## sha

Mammookka at Doha for Nakshathra Raav 2014...!

----------


## sha

മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്ക് അടുത്ത വര്*ഷം ചാകരയാണ് ചാകര!

Read more at: http://malayalam.filmibeat.com/news/...15-021026.html


കഴിഞ്ഞ വര്*ഷത്തെ പോലെ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇത്തവണ വാരി വലിച്ച് അധികം സിനിമകളൊന്നും ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ല. ബാല്യകാല സഖി, പ്രയിസ് ദ ലോര്*ഡ്, ഗ്യാങ്*സ്റ്റര്*, മംഗ്ലീഷ്, രാജാധിരാജ, മുന്നറിയിപ്പ്, വര്*ഷം അങ്ങനെ വിരലിലെണ്ണാവുന്ന ഏഴ് ചിത്രങ്ങള്*. ഇതിലാദ്യത്തെ മൂന്നും തകര്*പ്പന്* പരാജയമായിരുന്നെങ്കിലും മംഗ്ലീഷിലും രാജാധിരാജയിലും സമാന്യം മോശമില്ലാത്ത വിജയം നേടി. പക്ഷെ മുന്നറിയിപ്പും വര്*ഷവും മമ്മൂട്ടി ഞെട്ടിച്ചു. ഇപ്പോഴും ഞെട്ടിച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നു. ഈ ഒരു വര്*ഷത്തെ ഓര്*മിച്ചുവയ്ക്കാന്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്കു അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ആരാധകര്*ക്കും വേണുവും രാഘവനും തന്നെ ധാരാളം. എന്നാല്* വരുന്ന 2015 അങ്ങനെയല്ല. മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്ക് ചാകരയാണ്, ചാകര. പതിനാറ് ചിത്രങ്ങളിലാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* തന്നെ കരാറൊപ്പിട്ടിരിക്കുന്നതെന്നാണ് കേള്*ക്കുന്നത്. ഇപ്പോള്* ചെയ്തുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്ന 'പത്തേമാരി' എന്ന ചിത്രം മാറ്റി നിര്*ത്തിയാണ് ഈ കണക്ക്.

Read more at: http://malayalam.filmibeat.com/news/...15-021026.html


ദീപു കരുണാകരന്* സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന 'ഫയര്*മാനാ'ണ് അടുത്ത ചിത്രം. ഡിസംബറില്* ചിത്രീകരണം ആരംഭിയ്ക്കുന്ന ഫയര്*മാന്* റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുക അടുത്ത വര്*ഷമാണ്. അതുകൂടാതെ സിദ്ദിഖ് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന 'ഭാസ്*കര്* ദ റാസ്*കല്*' എന്ന ചിത്രം, ജൂനിയര്* ലാല്* സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന 'ഡ്രൈവിങ് ലൈസന്*സ്' തീര്*ന്നില്ല പേരിട്ടിട്ടില്ലാത്ത, മുതിര്*ന്ന സംവിധായകര്* ചെയ്യുന്ന വേറെയും ചിത്രങ്ങള്*. 'കറുത്ത പക്ഷികള്*'ക്ക് ശേഷം കമല്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വീണ്ടും സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്നു. 'ദൈവത്തിന്റെ സ്വന്തം ക്ലീറ്റസി'ന് ശേഷം മമ്മൂട്ടിയും മാര്*ത്താണ്ഡനും വീണ്ടും ഒന്നിക്കുന്നു. ജോഷിയും രഞ്ജന്* പ്രമോദും വീണ്ടും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലും നായകന്* മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്നെ. ഹരിഹരന്* എംടി കൂട്ടുകെട്ടില്* പിറക്കുന്ന ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ ചിത്രം, ഷാജി കൈലാസിന്റെ ചിത്രം, മാര്*ട്ടിന്* പ്രകാട്ട്- അനൂപ് മേനോന്* കൂട്ടുകെട്ടിലെ പുതിയ ചിത്രം. ഷാജി കൈലാസ്, വൈശാഖ്, ബോബന്* സാമുവല്* അങ്ങനെ നീളും സംവിധായകരുടെ പേര്. അന്*വര്* റഷീദും വിനീത് ശ്രീനിവാസനും ഈ പട്ടികയില്* ഉണ്ടെന്നാണ് കേള്*ക്കുന്നത്. എന്തായാലും മമ്മൂട്ടി പുതുമുഖ സംവിധായകര്*ക്ക് മാത്രമേ ഡേറ്റ് നല്*കുന്നുള്ളൂ എന്ന പേര് ഇതോടെ മാറിക്കിട്ടും. ഇവരെല്ലാം പയറ്റി തെളിഞ്ഞ സംവിധായകര്* തന്നെ. അടുത്ത വര്*ഷം മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടിയുള്ളതാണ്.

Read more at: http://malayalam.filmibeat.com/news/...15-021026.html

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Now , Kottayam Kunjachan On Asianet Movies  :Band: 

Ever Time Favourite  :Yahoo:

----------


## Naradhan

> മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്ക് അടുത്ത വര്*ഷം ചാകരയാണ് ചാകര!
> 
> Read more at: http://malayalam.filmibeat.com/news/...15-021026.html
> 
> 
> കഴിഞ്ഞ വര്*ഷത്തെ പോലെ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇത്തവണ വാരി വലിച്ച് അധികം സിനിമകളൊന്നും ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ല. ബാല്യകാല സഖി, പ്രയിസ് ദ ലോര്*ഡ്, ഗ്യാങ്*സ്റ്റര്*, മംഗ്ലീഷ്, രാജാധിരാജ, മുന്നറിയിപ്പ്, വര്*ഷം അങ്ങനെ വിരലിലെണ്ണാവുന്ന ഏഴ് ചിത്രങ്ങള്*. ഇതിലാദ്യത്തെ മൂന്നും തകര്*പ്പന്* പരാജയമായിരുന്നെങ്കിലും മംഗ്ലീഷിലും രാജാധിരാജയിലും സമാന്യം മോശമില്ലാത്ത വിജയം നേടി. പക്ഷെ മുന്നറിയിപ്പും വര്*ഷവും മമ്മൂട്ടി ഞെട്ടിച്ചു. ഇപ്പോഴും ഞെട്ടിച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നു. ഈ ഒരു വര്*ഷത്തെ ഓര്*മിച്ചുവയ്ക്കാന്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്കു അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ആരാധകര്*ക്കും വേണുവും രാഘവനും തന്നെ ധാരാളം. എന്നാല്* വരുന്ന 2015 അങ്ങനെയല്ല. മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്ക് ചാകരയാണ്, ചാകര. പതിനാറ് ചിത്രങ്ങളിലാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* തന്നെ കരാറൊപ്പിട്ടിരിക്കുന്നതെന്നാണ് കേള്*ക്കുന്നത്. ഇപ്പോള്* ചെയ്തുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്ന 'പത്തേമാരി' എന്ന ചിത്രം മാറ്റി നിര്*ത്തിയാണ് ഈ കണക്ക്.
> 
> Read more at: http://malayalam.filmibeat.com/news/...15-021026.html
> 
> ...


16 chitramo ...?  :Ho: 
NIngal ellaarum koodi moopare kolakku kodukkumallo .. .

----------


## ghostrider999

> 16 chitramo ...? 
> NIngal ellaarum koodi moopare kolakku kodukkumallo .. .


Angerkku a Vicharam Illel Nammal Enthu Cheyyana  :Beee:

----------


## jawoose

:Band:  :Band: 

Megastars Fantastic performances on the Way :Yahoo: 

Haters Keep Calm and Watch Out the Show :Order:

----------


## sha

വര്*ഷങ്ങള്*ക്കുമുമ്പ് മണിരത്*നത്തിന്റെ ദളപതി എന്ന സിനിമയിലാണ് ഞാനും മമ്മുക്കയും ഒന്നിച്ചഭിനയിച്ചത്. ദളപതിയിലെ എന്റെ കഥാപാത്രത്തെവെച്ച് നോക്കിയാല്* ഞാന്* മമ്മുക്കയുടെ കഥാപാത്രത്തെ ചതിക്കുകയാണ് ചെയ്യുന്നത്. മമ്മുക്കയുടെ ഫാന്*സിനൊന്നും എന്നെ ഇഷ്ടമാകുമായിരുന്നില്ല. ദളപതി റിലീസായപ്പോള്* ഞാന്* എറണാകുളം സരിത തിയേറ്ററില്*വെച്ചാണ് സിനിമ കാണുന്നത്. മമ്മുക്കയുടെ ഫാന്*സുകാര്* എന്നെ തല്ലിക്കൊന്നില്ലെന്നേയുള്ളു. സിനിമ കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* അവരെന്നെ ബാക്കിവെച്ചില്ലെങ്കിലോയെന്ന് ഭയന്ന് സിനിമ തീരുംമുമ്പേ ഞാന്* തിയേറ്ററില്*നിന്നും ഇറങ്ങിപ്പോയി.
പിന്നീട് ഞങ്ങള്* ഒരുമിച്ചഭിനയിച്ച സിനിമ സുകൃതമായിരുന്നു. അതിനുശേഷം പല സിനിമകളിലും ഞങ്ങള്* ഒരുമിച്ചഭിനയിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. ഫാന്റം, വല്യേട്ടന്*, വജ്രം, മായാവി, ബിഗ്ബി, പഴശ്ശിരാജ, രാജമാണിക്യം... തുടങ്ങി പതിനഞ്ചോളം സിനിമകളില്* ഞങ്ങള്* ഒരുമിച്ചഭിനയിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.
ഞാനും മമ്മുക്കയും കൂടി അഭിനയിച്ച സിനിമകള്* ആള്*മോസ്റ്റ് ഹിറ്റാണ്. അതുകൊണ്ടുതന്നെ മമ്മുക്കയുടെ ഫാന്*സ് അസോസിയേഷന്റെ ആളുകള്* ആ സമയത്തൊക്കെ പതിവായി പറയുമായിരുന്നു. മമ്മുക്കയുമായി മനോജ് ചേട്ടന്* സ്ഥിരമായി അഭിനയിക്കണം കേട്ടോ. എല്ലാ സിനിമയും ഹിറ്റാകുന്നുണ്ട്. ഞങ്ങള്*ക്ക് വലിയ സന്തോഷമുണ്ട് എന്നൊക്കെ.

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## sha



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## MHP369

> 


ith riyas ittathalle

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ith riyas ittathalle


Yes .........

----------


## ghostrider999

> 


Evanmaaralle Qatar Issue Undakiye  :Doh:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Evanmaaralle Qatar Issue Undakiye


Athe  :Sad:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## maryland

pathemaari  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## MALABARI

that is cobra..............

----------


## sha



----------


## chandru

> 


yevanmaare aano ikka theri paranju odichathu..kanakkaayi poyi  :Laughing:

----------


## visakh r

> 


enna glaamara.. :Giveup:

----------


## Thevallipparampan

> 



Pazhaya Mammukkayude face thirichu varunnu.....  :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> yevanmaare aano ikka theri paranju odichathu..kanakkaayi poyi


Kazhinja Pokkin Ivanmarude Koode  2 Hrs Ikka Undayirunnu  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 


 :salut: .....

----------


## ghostrider999

> Kazhinja Pokkin Ivanmarude Koode  2 Hrs Ikka Undayirunnu


2 Hour enthu paripaadi  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 2 Hour enthu paripaadi


Avar Samsarich Irunnu  :Very Happy:

----------


## ghostrider999

> Avar Samsarich Irunnu


Kazhinja Programmil Njan Ikkayodu Samsarichirunnu mahadevanthampiyude Careoffil  :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kazhinja Programmil Njan Ikkayodu Samsarichirunnu mahadevanthampiyude Careoffil


 :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## 4EVER

> 


Uffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## ikkafan

> 


ayye ingerithenthonn  :Crying:

----------


## Rachu

> 


entha parayende...... :Surrender:

----------


## ACME

> Evanmaaralle Qatar Issue Undakiye





> Athe


Entha issue? Mammottyude mukhathum oru vaiklabhyam undallo

----------


## ghostrider999

> Entha issue? Mammottyude mukhathum oru vaiklabhyam undallo


Evanmaar aake 8 per chennu ikkadu varsham premire launch cheyyanam ennum cake cut cheyynam ennum parenju aalkaru kuravayathu kondu ikka sammathichila a deshyathinu oru katha thanne qatar ikka fans pagelodu padachu vittu....a page eppo deleti aayi  :Hmmm:   ...evar ikkadu hotelilum moshamayi perumaayi cake eduthu carimel eriyaan okke poyi  :Eek:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Entha issue? Mammottyude mukhathum oru vaiklabhyam undallo





> Evanmaar aake 8 per chennu ikkadu varsham premire launch cheyyanam ennum cake cut cheyynam ennum parenju aalkaru kuravayathu kondu ikka sammathichila a deshyathinu oru katha thanne qatar ikka fans pagelodu padachu vittu....a page eppo deleti aayi   ...evar ikkadu hotelilum moshamayi perumaayi cake eduthu carimel eriyaan okke poyi


Ithokke Thanne

----------


## ACME

> Evanmaar aake 8 per chennu ikkadu varsham premire launch cheyyanam ennum cake cut cheyynam ennum parenju aalkaru kuravayathu kondu ikka sammathichila a deshyathinu oru katha thanne qatar ikka fans pagelodu padachu vittu....a page eppo deleti aayi   ...evar ikkadu hotelilum moshamayi perumaayi cake eduthu carimel eriyaan okke poyi





> Ithokke Thanne


OK...ithu pole kure ennam ellarthum und  :Doh:

----------


## sha

http://www.facebook.com/mammoottyfansuae

----------


## K K R

> 


Martin Prakkat photography  :Clap:

----------


## K K R



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## K K R

> 


Repost man  :Doh:

----------


## K K R

> 


Ente ponno  :Ho:   :Shocked:  ..Anyaayam  :Clap:   @Mayavi 369 @LOLan @kunjumon @Bilal @veecee @Shivettan Must watch  :Clap:

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## Naradhan

Vanithayude oru karyam...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## KARNAN

> 


 :Eek:  :Eek: ,,,

----------


## Rachu

> 


 :Eek:  ithu latest aano...? aa pink T-shirt and yellow T-shirt itta luk okke anyaayam..ikka enthu melinjirikkunnu......  :Wub:

----------


## Naradhan

> 


Mamine ingane kaanan nalla adyatham undu ...  :Yes:

----------


## Rachu

> Mamine ingane kaanan nalla adyatham undu ...


yes...Dhruvam movieilum ithu pole oru getup aanu...aa mudi purakottu vaganja luk aanu angane thonnipikkunnathu...pinne jubba...  :Iyer:

----------


## rajaips

Aarelum aah vanitha article onnu upload cheyo  :Blush:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Helpsmilie:

----------


## sha



----------


## mujthaba

asiavision award night innale kazhinju  le

----------


## sha

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...ages_video_set

----------


## sha



----------


## mujthaba

ente ponnooooooooooo.. vanitha photoshoot pics  :salut:   :salut:

----------


## sha



----------


## mujthaba

> 


wat a scene.. wat a character...   :Clap:

----------


## gireesh_m

Asia Vision Film Awards - Mammootty Speech
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqpM7NMB4Eg

----------


## sha

> Asia Vision Film Awards - Mammootty Speech
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqpM7NMB4Eg

----------


## PokkiriRaja

> Asia Vision Film Awards - Mammootty Speech
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqpM7NMB4Eg




Thakarthu  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## sha



----------


## Naradhan

> yes...Dhruvam movieilum ithu pole oru getup aanu...aa mudi purakottu vaganja luk aanu angane thonnipikkunnathu...pinne jubba...


Yes ... white and white vesham nannaayi enangunundu ... Druvam nannaayi enjoy cheytha movie aayirunnu .. but valyettan theerthum istapettilla ... Narasimham pole oru avinja kadha ...  :Yuk:

----------


## Safal

> 


ikka veruthe thakarthu

----------


## KARNAN

Bollywood actress Aishwarya Rai Bachchan
gave us a crash course on dancing gracefully,
Malayalam actor Mammootty declared his greed
for good roles and Tamil actor Dhanush found it
ironic that he was receiving the youth icon
award at 31. Welcome to the ninth edition of
the Asiavision Movie Awards, the annual
extravaganza that honours the best in
Malayalam cinema, held at the Sharjah Cricket
Stadium on November 14.
The expansive playground saw some unusual
activity this weekend: the players on the field
that evening were not sporting legends, but
actors who rocked the Malayalam film industry
along with a smattering of stars from Hindi (Rai
Bachchan) and Tamil cinema (Dhanush and
Shruti Hassan). For thousands of Malayalis who
purchased tickets for the long-winded show, it
was a double delight since they could witness
legendary actor Mammootty in action and be
charmed by Bollywood royalty, Rai Bachchan.
Thunderous applause erupted when the lady in
red, Rai Bachchan, walked in to receive the
Icon Of India Award.
“Good evening Sharjah. Thank you for giving me
this honour. It’s been a trip down memory lane
for me tonight. The AV [audio-visual that
chronicled her best films in her career] brought
a smile to my face. I can’t thank you enough for
such a wonderful evening,” said Rai Bachchan.
Her scarlet lips looked risque, but the Jazbaa
star didn’t falter when it came to grace or
diplomacy.
“You all are a terrific crowd and deserve a
round of applause for such a terrific turnout …
We are creative people and as actors or
performers, we like to give all we can through
our hard work. We are blessed that we can
make a career out of what we are so
passionate about. All our creativity is brought to
fruition through you, the audience, Thank you for
giving us so much love and support through our
journey,” said Rai Bachchan, folding her hands
in true Miss World style.
But what got her fans excited were not her
lavish compliments, but her sporting spirit. After
some prompting by a couple of vivacious hosts,
the mother of a toddler proved she’s still got it.
Along with the dance troupe who had performed
a tribute to the actress, Rai Bachchan showed
Sharjah how it’s done. Smiling shyly, she
swayed her hips to Kajraare from Bunty Aur Babli
and busted a few moves with elan.
But the prize for doing away with diplomacy
went to Mammootty, who won the Best Actor
award for his role as a ruthless convict in the
thriller Munnariyippu .
“This is the ninth edition of Asia Vision and I
have won [Best Actor award] six times in those
years,” said Mammootty. Just like how he shed
his mustard jacket before going up the stage
(his idea of making a dramatic stage entry) to
collect the award, Mammootty — who has
thrived in the Malayalam movie scene for more
than four decades — declared that he’s going to
stick around for a very long time.
“There’s a dialogue in my film, Munnariyippu,
which goes: ‘Truth and light cannot be masked
forever. We can block it, but that doesn’t negate
the truth or the intensity of light.’ My sentiment
towards acting is similar. My greed for good
roles is not going to disappear, no matter who
tries to block it. As far as I am concerned, my
impetus to living my life is the hope that I will
get to play such good roles and such roles
would seek me out,” said Mammootty.
His every sentence was lapped up by his legion
of fans, who were in great form at 9.30pm.
Usually, the Best Actor trophy is reserved as the
climax of Asiavision, a six-hour-plus show, but
Mammootty was thrilled that his turn came
early this year.
“Normally, I get this award around 11.30 at
night. By then, the audience is hungry, tired and
they leave. Some believe that our fans will stay
till the end to see us actors, but that’s not the
truth. The truth is that we are eager to see you
all,” said Mammootty.
Just when you thought that he is no narcissist,
the 63-year-old idol conspiratorially added that
he may be back on stage next year since his
latest film, Varsham, has awards written all over
it. Going by the cheers he evoked, nobody
seemed to mind his monopoly. It was also a big
night for his son Dulquer Salmaan, who won the
Performer Of The Year award for his role in
feel-good friendship drama Bangalore Days,
Vikramadithyan and Njan .
“Salaam Sharjah. I don’t know if you noticed but
Aishwarya Rai was sitting next to me and that
felt awesome,” said Salmaan with an impish
grin. “This has been a special year, with
releases such as Bangalore Days, Vikramadithyan
and Njaan. I was able to work with prominent
directors and do some memorable roles. My role
in Njaan has been my toughest yet … Sharjah,
you rock,” said Salmaan.
But the night belonged to comeback queen
Manju Warrier, who won the Best Actress award
for her role as the dare-to-dream housewife
Nirupama Rajeev.
“There are thousands of women in the kitchens
of Kerala who have resigned themselves to their
fate and forgotten to dream. Nirupama provided
them the courage to dream and inspired them
with self confidence to go after their dreams
again. If a woman’s life has been transformed in
a small way through Nirupama, then it’s my life
well-led. Thank you so much for accepting my
character Nirupama,” said Warrier. She
dedicated her award to the team of How Old Are
You , who supported her.
“After 16 years, when I walked into the film sets
of How Old Are You , these people gave the love
and support akin to meeting an old friend or re-
uniting with a sibling after a long time. They all
deserve this award,” said Warrier.
While she was in a sombre mood, Dhanush
couldn’t help smiling at receiving the Youth Icon
award at 31. “Truth be told, my youth has
disappeared. I dyed my grey hair today … For
Raanjhanaa [his Bollywood debut], I received a
debut award after acting in 25 Tamil films. So,
all this [awards] has become a joke of sorts.
But I still consider such tokens a blessing. My
parents must have done something good in their
past life,” said Dhanush.
While Dhanush declined to sing Kolaveri Di ,
Malayalam actor Jayaram, who was honoured
with the 30 Years of Excellence in Tamil And
Malayalam Cinema award, was more than happy
to play the chenda (the cylindrical percussion
instrument). He dedicated his win to his wife
and former actress Parvathy.
“This moment makes me nostalgic and takes
me back 30 years ago when my friend and I, as
mimicry artists, had roamed around the shops of
Rolla Square in Sharjah. We had dreams but we
never thought that we would be actors then.
But standing here receiving such an honour fills
me with pride and gratitude. It’s your [audience]
love and generosity that has brought me on to
the stage.”
While he was getting teary-eyed, what got the
show on the road was the sight of him in a
blazer going to town with the drums. As
Mammootty rightly said: “Now that’s a vision
that I thought I would never see.”

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


ente ikkaaaa............photo kandaal thanne karachil varum.............indian cinemayil ningal allathe ithrayum nannayi sentiments cheyyan oraal illa.

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## kadathanadan

> 


ente ikka ithrayum simple aaya ningaleyyano jaada enn vilikunne??

----------


## KOBRA

Chodicha chodythinellam Superb answer Paranju.
Kidu mamookka

----------


## K K R

Kidukkan interview..Polappan photos  :Hi:   :Band:   :cheers:

----------


## KOBRA

A manaj Thirtum Grey panthum Aadar look thanne

----------


## ghostrider999

Kidu Interview  :Band:

----------


## KARNAN

Article vayichu  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## wayanadan

*Mammootty is The Dream OF Every Script Writers: Renji Panicker*in News Updates Leave a comment

Renji Panicker is one of the most stunning script writers on Malayalam film industry. The actor cum script writer praises the Megastar in a channel talk show telling that Mammootty is a dream for every script writer.

No other actor can replace Mammootty in the film The King; said the script writer also adding that he is the actor with bold shoulders to give life and support to such a character. He also added that Mammootty is such an actor who can perform beyond a writers expectation.

----------


## wayanadan

*thanxxx alexiiiiiiiiiiiiii*

----------


## rajaips

> 


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:   Respect  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## gldnstar



----------


## MALABARI

Adar adar adar

----------


## Rachu

> Yes ... white and white vesham nannaayi enangunundu ... Druvam nannaayi enjoy cheytha movie aayirunnu .. but valyettan theerthum istapettilla ... Narasimham pole oru avinja kadha ...


+1....

Narasimham valyettan okke mass padangal alle... atharam padangal ishtamallenkil pinne enjoy cheyyaan pattilla....  :Yes:

----------


## Naradhan

> +1....
> 
> Narasimham valyettan okke mass padangal alle... atharam padangal ishtamallenkil pinne enjoy cheyyaan pattilla....


Mass padam thanne alle druvavum ,lelavum okke .. Athokke njaan enjoy cheytha padangal aanu ... But narasimham, valyettan, aram thamuraan okke kadhakal valare mosham aanu Dialogues mathre nallathullu ...

----------


## Naradhan

@ALEXI - thanks for the interview..  :Thnku:

----------


## visakh r

> 1....Narasimham valyettan okke mass padangal alle... atharam padangal ishtamallenkil pinne enjoy cheyyaan pattilla....


4days munp ranjith and ranjipanikkar cum 2 kanur...enit my nighbour twn ile oru hotel naa fud kazichath....chlpo nxt shaji padam shooting kanuril aayrkum,. :Band:

----------


## Reporter

Asiavision award ikka speech enthaa parayuka EE adutha kalathonnum ithram rasakaramayi aarum avatharippichathaayi kadittilla  :salut:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## sachin

> 


prepare cheyathe ithu pole spontaneousayittu prasangikkan kazhiyunnavar film fieldil chrukkam athil ikka onnamathu thanne..................
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## nanma

> 


63 ilum 35 nte cheruppam...
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan

*16 chithranalllllllllllllllllllllllllll *  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Mayavi 369

Bhaskar The Rascalin Sesham Ikka Marthandan Film Aan Cheyyunath

Script ~ Vijeesh AC ( Immanuel )

Prdcr ~ George Ettan


  @sha  @Hail  @ACHOOTTY  @Iam RMU  @Ikka Fan

----------


## ghostrider999

> *16 chithranalllllllllllllllllllllllllll *


Ethokke Enthu  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Bhaskar The Rascalin Sesham Ikka Marthandan Film Aan Cheyyunath
> 
> Script ~ Vijeesh AC ( Immanuel )
> 
> Prdcr ~ George Ettan
> 
> 
>   @sha  @Hail  @ACHOOTTY  @Iam RMU  @Ikka Fan


very good...........promising aanu.........subject family film aano? any idea?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


Bhaskar the rascal  inu  ithu pole oru get -up koduthaal kidu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


ini ippo aarkkum oru sasavum illallo............inger enthinanu ithra padam cheyyunnathu ennu............abinayam illenkil mammootty illa......athnanu sthyam.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> very good...........promising aanu.........subject family film aano? any idea?


Oru Satire Aanenn Parayunnu

----------


## KARNAN

> Bhaskar The Rascalin Sesham Ikka Marthandan Film Aan Cheyyunath
> 
> Script ~ Vijeesh AC ( Immanuel )
> 
> Prdcr ~ George Ettan
> 
> 
>   @sha  @Hail  @ACHOOTTY  @Iam RMU  @Ikka Fan


Suveeran padavum next yr undenu kelkunundu seriyano?

----------


## Brother

vanitha interview nannayittundu.

----------


## Brother

> Oru Satire Aanenn Parayunnu


pavaada enthayi???

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oru Satire Aanenn Parayunnu


entammo........Vijesh ........enthavumo entho?

----------


## ikkafan

> Bhaskar The Rascalin Sesham Ikka Marthandan Film Aan CheyyunathScript ~ Vijeesh AC ( Immanuel )Prdcr ~ George Ettan  @sha  @Hail  @ACHOOTTY  @Iam RMU  @Ikka Fan


 :Good:  theme nthua  :Thinking:  pavada apo drop chytho ?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Suveeran padavum next yr undenu kelkunundu seriyano?


Ippozathe Order Bhaskar , Pathemari , Marthandan , Boban Samuel , Akhil Paul

----------


## Mayavi 369

> pavaada enthayi???


Ath Ee Prjct Kazhinje Kaanu ; Prithvi Vere Prjcts Committ Cheythu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> entammo........Vijesh ........enthavumo entho?


George Ettan Confident Aan Ath Matram Aan Pratheeksha

----------


## Mayavi 369

> theme nthua  pavada apo drop chytho ?


Kooduthal Details Ariyilla ; Paavada Und Ath Postpond Cheythu

----------


## KARNAN

> Ippozathe Order Bhaskar , Pathemari , Marthandan , Boban Samuel , Akhil Paul


 :Ok:  Leela next yr undakumenu pratheekshikunu :kuttiyappan  :Yeye:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Leela next yr undakumenu pratheekshikunu :kuttiyappan


Onn Viitu Poyi Dance Dance  :Ahupinne:

----------


## ikkafan

> George Ettan Confident Aan Ath Matram Aan Pratheeksha


george ettan confident ayt produce chytha last supper  :Yahoo:

----------


## KARNAN

> Onn Viitu Poyi Dance Dance


Mayu vittu poya pole ikka yum vittu poyal mathiyayirunu  :Scooter:

----------


## ikkafan

> Onn Viitu Poyi Dance Dance


hoyyara hoyyaaa .nte thread, :Yahoo:  ithellam kazhnjtanu ikka ente script kelkunath .need all your prayers  :Yes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> george ettan confident ayt produce chytha last supper


Ath Prdce Cheytath Vere Oru Reason Und ; Ath Rlzn Munpe Padam Mosham Aanenn Georgettan Paranjathan

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Mayu vittu poya pole ikka yum vittu poyal mathiyayirunu


Ikka Marakkum Enn Thonunillla

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> George Ettan Confident Aan Ath Matram Aan Pratheeksha


George aano production.........so good.   cleetus / immu ethanu pulliyude padam.  nalla profit kittiyirunnallo.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> hoyyara hoyyaaa .nte thread, ithellam kazhnjtanu ikka ente script kelkunath .need all your prayers


Idi Vettiyavane Paambu Kadihca Avastha Aayi  :Moodoff:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> George aano production.........so good.   cleetus / immu ethanu pulliyude padam.  nalla profit kittiyirunnallo.


George Ettan Prdce Cheytath Immanuel ; Nalla Profit Kitti

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ippozathe Order Bhaskar , Pathemari , Marthandan , Boban Samuel , Akhil Paul


vanitha interview kidu.............kadhapthram kondu varooo, kondu varooo ennum parnaju irupanu..........verutheyalla ivanmarokke vandu chuttunnapole ingerude pinnale chuttunnathu..............MT yum Adoorineyum okke kathirikkunnu.

----------


## ikkafan

> Idi Vettiyavane Paambu Kadihca Avastha Aayi


ingane karayale  :Ho:  njn onn rakshapedanath ishtalale  :Kettoda:

----------


## mmm

MT-Hariharan-Mammootty film undo? atho fake news aano?

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> Ippozathe Order Bhaskar , Pathemari , Marthandan , Boban Samuel , Akhil Paul


Bobab samual undalle.. Appol next athakum.Dileep padam next year nadakkum ennu thonnunnilla

----------


## Mayavi 369

> vanitha interview kidu.............kadhapthram kondu varooo, kondu varooo ennum parnaju irupanu..........verutheyalla ivanmarokke vandu chuttunnapole ingerude pinnale chuttunnathu..............MT yum Adoorineyum okke kathirikkunnu.


Ikkayude Oru Locationil Min 10 Per Enkilum Script Kondu Varum   :Ho: 


Munnariyippu Loactionil Script Kelpikkan Vanna OSO Script Writerod Nee Aa Porotta Undakkunna Short Film Kandittundo , Piller Kollam Enn  :Shocked:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ingane karayale  njn onn rakshapedanath ishtalale


Nee Adhyam B - Tech Complete Cheyy

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Bobab samual undalle.. Appol next athakum.Dileep padam next year nadakkum ennu thonnunnilla


Ya ; Midhun Aan Script  :Yeye: 

Ikka Kasaran Ulla Role Aan  :Yeye:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ikkayude Oru Locationil Min 10 Per Enkilum Script Kondu Varum  
> 
> 
> Munnariyippu Loactionil Script Kelpikkan Vanna OSO Script Writerod Nee Aa Porotta Undakkunna Short Film Kandittundo , Piller Kollam Enn


pulli perfectly updated aanu........athinaal pillerkku approach cheyyan easy aanu.............

----------


## ikkafan

> Ya ; Midhun Aan Script Ikka Kasaran Ulla Role Aan


enik vayya :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ya ; Midhun Aan Script 
> 
> Ikka Kasaran Ulla Role Aan


who is midhun & samuel?   aamen party aano?

variety role ano?

----------


## ikkafan

> Ikkayude Oru Locationil Min 10 Per Enkilum Script Kondu Varum  Munnariyippu Loactionil Script Kelpikkan Vanna OSO Script Writerod Nee Aa Porotta Undakkunna Short Film Kandittundo , Piller Kollam Enn


puthiya aalukalk ithra avasarangal kodukunna only one big star  :Yahoo:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> pulli perfectly updated aanu........athinaal pillerkku approach cheyyan easy aanu.............


Ikka Aayit Kurach Samayam Spend Cheythal Mathi Ath Manassilakum ; Oru Rakshayum Illa Movies , Gadgets , Automobiles Karyathil  :salut:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> enik vayya


Ninne Allla  :Phhhh:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> who is midhun & samuel?   aamen party aano?
> 
> variety role ano?


OSO Script Writer ; Ippo Jayasuryayude Koode Aadu Oru Bheekara Jeeviyan Dir Cheyunu 

Next Padam Script Cheytekkunath Anwarinte Asst Salam Bukharik Vendi Aan DQ Aan Hero

Ath Kazhinj Ikka Prjct  :Ok: 

Ya Role Variety Aan ; Pulli Oru Ikka Fan Koodiyan So Expect Something Big  :cheers:

----------


## ikkafan

> OSO Script Writer ; Ippo Jayasuryayude Koode Aadu Oru Bheekara Jeeviyan Dir Cheyunu Next Padam Script Cheytekkunath Anwarinte Asst Salam Bukharik Vendi Aan DQ Aan HeroAth Kazhinj Ikka Prjct Ya Role Variety Aan ; Pulli Oru Ikka Fan Koodiyan So Expect Something Big


nnit avsanam onnumundaylel njn odichit thallum .btb midhun broyil pratheeksha und  :Good:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> nnit avsanam onnumundaylel njn odichit thallum .btb midhun broyil pratheeksha und


Odithallan Ulla Prjct Aanenkil Adhyame Parayar Ille

----------


## ikkafan

> Ninne Allla


athenikaryam .pinne njn bobanu ang kodukuvalle, :Beee:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athenikaryam .pinne njn bobanu ang kodukuvalle,


Koduthal Ippo Angu Vangum  :Laughing:

----------


## ikkafan

> Odithallan Ulla Prjct Aanenkil Adhyame Parayar Ille


athalle pratheeksha undenn prnje

----------


## ikkafan

> Koduthal Ippo Angu Vangum


mon vaycho ? Ilalo  :Beee: vaychavar oke praise chyth chyth njn oru vazhiyayi  @KARNAN @aneesh mohanan @Iam RMU okke kidu enn prnju

----------


## ACME

> mon vaycho ? Ilalo vaychavar oke praise chyth chyth njn oru vazhiyayi  @KARNAN @aneesh mohanan @Iam RMU okke kidu enn prnju


KARNAN  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  ramu  :Hoennekollu:  
Padam appo (A) aaNo?

----------


## CHAKOCHI

Oru ikka dulqer movie prateekshikamo??Mass item...Anwar,vishak or amal direct cheyyanam...ntammo :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## KARNAN

> mon vaycho ? Ilalo vaychavar oke praise chyth chyth njn oru vazhiyayi  @KARNAN @aneesh mohanan @Iam RMU okke kidu enn prnju


Pinneyallathe ikkafan mass  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## KARNAN

> KARNAN  ramu  
> Padam appo (A) aaNo?


athanu genre engil lalettane nayakanaku thangal pedikanda  :Kettoda:

----------


## Inspector Balram

> Oru ikka dulqer movie prateekshikamo??Mass item...Anwar,vishak or amal direct cheyyanam...ntammo


orennam ready aaytund nadakkumo ennu ariyilla

----------


## Inspector Balram

> Odithallan Ulla Prjct Aanenkil Adhyame Parayar Ille


dir:boban Samuel aano

----------


## Inspector Balram

> Ya ; Midhun Aan Script 
> 
> Ikka Kasaran Ulla Role Aan


Aa kp enganam koode undo  :Giveup:

----------


## Iam RMU

> mon vaycho ? Ilalo vaychavar oke praise chyth chyth njn oru vazhiyayi  @KARNAN @aneesh mohanan @Iam RMU okke kidu enn prnju


 :Ennekollu:  . . . !

----------


## Mayavi 369

> mon vaycho ? Ilalo vaychavar oke praise chyth chyth njn oru vazhiyayi  @KARNAN @aneesh mohanan @Iam RMU okke kidu enn prnju


Ini Melel Ezhuthiyekkaruth

----------


## Mayavi 369

> dir:boban Samuel aano


Athe  :Yes3:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Aa kp enganam koode undo


Ee Padathil KP Undo Enn Ariyilla

----------


## Inspector Balram

> Ee Padathil KP Undo Enn Ariyilla


undenkil nalla promotion kittyene

----------


## Mayavi 369

> undenkil nalla promotion kittyene


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ikkafan

> . . . !


athilu comedy undaylalo :Thinking:

----------


## abhimallu



----------


## ikkafan

> Ini Melel Ezhuthiyekkaruth


ningaloke nthna ingne pedikane  :Laughing:  puthiya aalukal varatte .avark vazhiyorukkikoode ikkaye pole

----------


## MALABARI

> 


wowwwwww..last year asiavision award nu njan poyirunnu,appo kandathilum look ayitundu ikka.iyalenthoru sadanama annaa

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## MALABARI

> 


ente ponnnooo..ikka odukathe glamour.golden colour suit kidu.coat oori varunnathokke slow motionil varumbol kikkidu aakum  :Yahoo: 

aishu dulqunee thadavikondirikkunnallo.....
btw..aishu rekhaye pole aayallo..kelavi aayi..
ipravishyavum shamna kasim undallo ilakkan..last year rani mukharjiyude koode aayirunnu ilakkal....


jawed jafri ikkayodu enthokkeyo samsarikkunnu...ikka pucham bavathil marupadi kodukkunnu..ikkaye ariyathavarku ahankari ennu peru varan athu thanen dharalam...ee sthanathu lal ayirunnenkil thazma abinayichu jafriyude shoe okke polish cheythu koduthene,,pinne asinaet award night stylil kai kondu shake it up um kanichene  :Razz:

----------


## K K R

> ente ponnnooo..ikka odukathe glamour.golden colour suit kidu.coat oori varunnathokke slow motionil varumbol kikkidu aakum 
> 
> aishu dulqunee thadavikondirikkunnallo.....
> btw..aishu rekhaye pole aayallo..kelavi aayi..
> ipravishyavum shamna kasim undallo ilakkan..last year rani mukharjiyude koode aayirunnu ilakkal....
> 
> 
> *jawed jafri ikkayodu enthokkeyo samsarikkunnu...ikka pucham bavathil marupadi kodukkunnu..ikkaye ariyathavarku ahankari ennu peru varan athu thanen dharalam...ee sthanathu lal ayirunnenkil thazma abinayichu jafriyude shoe okke polish cheythu koduthene,,pinne asinaet award night stylil kai kondu shake it up um kanichen*e


Video il 1 sec mathram ulla sambhavam..Athinte idakku itrem alochichu..sideil koode lalettane choriyukayum cheythu  :Hi:   :salut:

----------


## MALABARI

> Video il 1 sec mathram ulla sambhavam..Athinte idakku itrem alochichu..sideil koode lalettane choriyukayum cheythu


thanks.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> Suveeran padavum next yr undenu kelkunundu seriyano?


waiting for that project........Mandodari...........high hopes.........

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> vanitha interview nannayittundu.


especially thurup cheetu ezham kooli dialogue.........

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## misbah7722

vanitha interview vayichu...munb ikkayod undaya snehavum respectum ippol 100 iratti aayi vardichu

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> vanitha interview vayichu...munb ikkayod undaya snehavum respectum ippol 100 iratti aayi vardichu


Njan irangiya annu thanne vangichu ...respect koodatheyollu...nalla frank replies  :Band:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 


Face 2 face  :Scooter:

----------


## sha



----------


## gldnstar

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Video il 1 sec mathram ulla sambhavam..Athinte idakku itrem alochichu..sideil koode lalettane choriyukayum cheythu


ottavedikku.........oru load shavam.....

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> vanitha interview vayichu...munb ikkayod undaya snehavum respectum ippol 100 iratti aayi vardichu


munpu ethrayundayirunu..........mothathil ippo ethr ayi ennariyamallo.........

----------


## maryland

> munpu ethrayundayirunu..........mothathil ippo ethr ayi ennariyamallo.........


7722...
vaayikkaan arinjukoode... :Hammer:

----------


## wideeyes

> 


cooling glassinte peru paranju ikkaye kaliyakkunnavr ithonnu vayikkate

----------


## Reporter

> Video il 1 sec mathram ulla sambhavam..Athinte idakku itrem alochichu..sideil koode lalettane choriyukayum cheythu


Chori ennu vechaal ithaanu AA parisarathu polum illatha lalettane konduvannu nalla assalaayi chorinju vittu..Superb choriyal malabari:respect:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 7722...
> vaayikkaan arinjukoode...


15444  aayallo appo.........good.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> cooling glassinte peru paranju ikkaye kaliyakkunnavr ithonnu vayikkate


ithokke paranjalle angere kaliyakkan pattu........abinayathe pattillallo..........mattullavarude abinyathe thanne kaliyakkan ishtam pole padachu vidunnundallo.

----------


## sha

Mammookka at Dubai BMW showroom

----------


## misbah7722

> 15444  aayallo appo.........good.


2 iratti ennalla bhai..100 iratti vardichu enna paranjhat. .hihi

----------


## KARNAN

> Mammookka at Dubai BMW showroom


Kikkidu Look  :Wub:

----------


## ghostrider999

> Mammookka at Dubai BMW showroom


Engeru veendum Cheruupam aayo  :Rolleyes:

----------


## frincekjoseph

> Oru ikka dulqer movie prateekshikamo??Mass item...Anwar,vishak or amal direct cheyyanam...ntammo


Heard a news that Tamil Ace Director Liguswamy will direct a movie with Ikka & dulq as brothers.... not sure abt the sources

----------


## KARNAN

ഏഷ്യാവിഷൻ അവാർഡിനു പിന്നാലെ
# Amritha ടി.വി.
അവാർഡും സി.കെ.രാഘവന്
തന്നെ !!
Amritha Tv Awards 2014 :
Best Actor : Mammukka (Munnariyippu)
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## moovybuf

vere ethu actor aanu competition koduthathu? ...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ഏഷ്യാവിഷൻ അവാർഡിനു പിന്നാലെ
> # Amritha ടി.വി.
> അവാർഡും സി.കെ.രാഘവന്
> തന്നെ !!
> Amritha Tv Awards 2014 :
> Best Actor : Mammukka (Munnariyippu)


year end avumbozhekkum award kodukkan thudangiyo?

----------


## Bang Bang

ikka  :Band:

----------


## BIGBrother

> vere ethu actor aanu competition koduthathu? ...


competition b/w Venu and Raghavan

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> vere ethu actor aanu competition koduthathu? ...


Venu...Vrasham  :Fight1:

----------


## nanma

> competition b/w Venu and Raghavan


award vangan vanna venu vineyum Ragavan thalakkadichu alle.... :Band:

----------


## visakh r

> Heard a news that Tamil Ace Director Liguswamy will direct a movie with Ikka & dulq as brothers.... not sure abt the sources


njan oru news ketinu...pathemaril ikka yude teenge rolil ikek dulkr ne nokundenu...pakshe ikka nt intrest in it.

----------


## KARNAN

> year end avumbozhekkum award kodukkan thudangiyo?


October -october aanenu thonunu  :Hmmm:

----------


## Frankenstein

Vanitha Interview Nannayittundu  :Good: ....

----------


## MALABARI

> Vanitha Interview Nannayittundu ....


r chori  :Sarcastic Hand:  kure ayallo kandittu

----------


## Frankenstein

> r chori  kure ayallo kandittu


 :Giveup: ............

----------


## KulFy

> njan oru news ketinu...pathemaril ikka yude teenge rolil ikek dulkr ne nokundenu...pakshe ikka nt intrest in it.


athu pathemarikkanu

----------


## visakh r

> athu pathemarikkanu


 :Ahupinne: njan pathemari enu thanne ele paranjath..

----------


## nanma

> athu pathemarikkanu





> njan pathemari enu thanne ele paranjath..


nigal parayaunna padam chilappol pathemari ayirikkum...angane oru news njanum kettu....

----------


## Shivettan

> nigal parayaunna padam chilappol pathemari ayirikkum...angane oru news njanum kettu....


athu fake news aanu bhai....pathemari enna padathil aanu avar orumich abhinayikkunnath....

----------


## Pakshmalakshan

> athu pathemarikkanu





> njan pathemari enu thanne ele paranjath..





> nigal parayaunna padam chilappol pathemari ayirikkum...angane oru news njanum kettu....





> athu fake news aanu bhai....pathemari enna padathil aanu avar orumich abhinayikkunnath....


aarum veruthe tharkkikkandaa...Mam-Dulqu onnikkumengil athe *Pathemari* enna padathil aayirikkum....

----------


## Reporter

> aarum veruthe tharkkikkandaa...Mam-Dulqu onnikkumengil athe *Pathemari* enna padathil aayirikkum....


Ningalellavareyum aaro pattichu... :Sarcastic Hand: randuperum onnikkunnathu gulf kaarude jeevitham pachayaayi avatharippikkunna'pathemari'enna chithrathiloode aanu :Njanaaramon:

----------


## mynameisSHAN

*SALIM AHMED Direct cheyyunna next film anu mammokkayum dulqarum orumikkunnath*

----------


## mujthaba

> athu pathemarikkanu





> njan pathemari enu thanne ele paranjath..





> nigal parayaunna padam chilappol pathemari ayirikkum...angane oru news njanum kettu....





> athu fake news aanu bhai....pathemari enna padathil aanu avar orumich abhinayikkunnath....





> aarum veruthe tharkkikkandaa...Mam-Dulqu onnikkumengil athe *Pathemari* enna padathil aayirikkum....





> Ningalellavareyum aaro pattichu...randuperum onnikkunnathu gulf kaarude jeevitham pachayaayi avatharippikkunna'pathemari'enna chithrathiloode aanu


ini rand perum onnichaaa konnu kalayum njn....  :Fight1:

----------


## loudspeaker



----------


## loudspeaker



----------


## Pakshmalakshan

> ini rand perum onnichaaa konnu kalayum njn....


ithode ellaam poorthiyaayi... :Giveup:

----------


## sha



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Valyettan Parayum , Bakiyullavar Anusarikum  :Cool:

----------


## bellari raja

Watch this friends....awesome speech by mammookka at Asiavision awards

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqpM...ature=youtu.be

 :Band:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> njan oru news ketinu...pathemaril ikka yude teenge rolil ikek dulkr ne nokundenu...pakshe ikka nt intrest in it.





> athu pathemarikkanu





> njan pathemari enu thanne ele paranjath..





> nigal parayaunna padam chilappol pathemari ayirikkum...angane oru news njanum kettu....





> athu fake news aanu bhai....pathemari enna padathil aanu avar orumich abhinayikkunnath....





> aarum veruthe tharkkikkandaa...Mam-Dulqu onnikkumengil athe *Pathemari* enna padathil aayirikkum....





> Ningalellavareyum aaro pattichu...randuperum onnikkunnathu gulf kaarude jeevitham pachayaayi avatharippikkunna'pathemari'enna chithrathiloode aanu





> *SALIM AHMED Direct cheyyunna next film anu mammokkayum dulqarum orumikkunnath*





> ini rand perum onnichaaa konnu kalayum njn....


Pathemariyl alla avar orumikunnath , Mammukka-salim ahmed ippol shoot nadannu kondirikunna filminu aanu  :Scooter:

----------


## ghostrider999

Gulf jeevitham adisthanamaki ulla padathil alle ikka &Dq onnikunne  :Innocent:

----------


## sha



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


fake aanu...

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Jishnu Anand

> fake aanu...


100 divasam odiya padam alle ith?

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Rohit R

> fake aanu...


angane parayaan kaaranam ? superhit movie aanallo nair saab ..

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## ACME

> fake aanu...


 :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> fake aanu...


Poster fake ano allayo ennariyilla but padam superhit ayirunnu  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> angane parayaan kaaranam ? superhit movie aanallo nair saab ..


athu kond poster fake allathe aavumo ? aa poster fake aanu.. fake posters ne kurichulla chila analysis chila sthalanagalil undayirunu.. engane undakkiyeduthu ennokke avide undayirunu.. pinne ith nokkumbol theater list cut cheyth kayattiya pole alle kaanunath

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 100 divasam odiya padam alle ith?


ariyilla.  :Adhupinne: 
1989 alle.. angane ellaa padangalum 100 days odunna kaalam alla

----------


## Ravi

> 100 divasam odiya padam alle ith?


Yes....trivandrum sreebalayil 100 days regular shows odiya movie aanu Nairsab......

----------


## sha

അപൂർവ്വ സംഗമം

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Manoj

> ariyilla. 
> 1989 alle.. angane ellaa padangalum 100 days odunna kaalam alla


Allenkilum ellaa padangalum 100 divasam odarilla, viralil ennavunnavaye odarullu, athilonnanu nairsab.

----------


## J Square

> Allenkilum ellaa padangalum 100 divasam odarilla, viralil ennavunnavaye odarullu, athilonnanu nairsab.


  pinnallaa...  :Yes2:

----------


## Rohit R

> athu kond poster fake allathe aavumo ? aa poster fake aanu.. fake posters ne kurichulla chila analysis chila sthalanagalil undayirunu.. engane undakkiyeduthu ennokke avide undayirunu.. pinne ith nokkumbol theater list cut cheyth kayattiya pole alle kaanunath


engane undaakkiyeduthu ennullathinte detail ividonnu copy-pasteaamo? nammalum onnu nokkatte. thaangal parayunna sthalathu ithu analyze cheythu conclusion ittathu ethelum lal fan aavum?  :Phhhh: 

shenoys, new il onnum allallo 100 days odiyathu. sreebala, sangeetha ullpede 4-5 theateril alle? 

"fake aanu" ennu adichu vidumbol athinte kaaranangalum haajarakkendathundu. allathe chumma vannu ETHO facebook groupil AARO parayana kettu ennu ezhuthukayalla vendathu !  :Nono:

----------


## ghostrider999

Ikka  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> engane undaakkiyeduthu ennullathinte detail ividonnu copy-pasteaamo? nammalum onnu nokkatte. thaangal parayunna sthalathu ithu analyze cheythu conclusion ittathu ethelum lal fan aavum? 
> 
> shenoys, new il onnum allallo 100 days odiyathu. sreebala, sangeetha ullpede 4-5 theateril alle? 
> 
> "fake aanu" ennu adichu vidumbol athinte kaaranangalum haajarakkendathundu. allathe chumma vannu ETHO facebook groupil AARO parayana kettu ennu ezhuthukayalla vendathu !


ath theater list vetti vachathaanennu kandittu manasilaakunille ?

pazasiraja 375days poster um und.. athum original aanennu ippozhe sammathichu.. pore

----------


## hakkimp

https://www.facebook.com/allmovietro...281641/?type=1

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *ariyilla*. 
> 1989 alle.. angane ellaa padangalum 100 days odunna kaalam alla


1989  ile..........top grosser ethanennu ninakku ariyille?   

ninakku allenkilum mamootty padathe kurichu oru chukum ariyilla......athu thanne anu njangal ennum parayarullathu.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 1989  ile..........top grosser ethanennu ninakku ariyille?   
> 
> ninakku allenkilum mamootty padathe kurichu oru chukum ariyilla......athu thanne anu njangal ennum parayarullathu.


1989 ile top grosser ethaanu kireedam ? naduvazhikal ?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Antony mamante padathinte original posterinu munnil ee fake okke enthu


iniyippo angane paranjaal mathiyallo..  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## moovybuf

> 1989 ile top grosser ethaanu kireedam ? naduvazhikal ?


1989 mlal padangal ethokke aayirunnu rls? ples list

----------


## KARNAN

> 1989 ile top grosser ethaanu kireedam ? naduvazhikal ?


Alla "layanam" samadhanamayo?

----------


## sachin



----------


## Jishnu Anand

> ariyilla. 
> 1989 alle.. angane ellaa padangalum 100 days odunna kaalam alla


nairsab okke odikkanum.......

----------


## Rachu

> 


ithu enthu type shirt aanu?!   :Ahupinne:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ithu enthu type shirt aanu?!


Latest Vallathum Aakum

----------


## Rachu

> Latest Vallathum Aakum


athu urappalle.... ividuthe 'chullan'markku  :Read: shirt type enthaanennu ariyaamenkil onnu paranju thannal nannaayirunnu... :Yes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athu urappalle.... ividuthe 'chullan'markku shirt type enthaanennu ariyaamenkil onnu paranju thannal nannaayirunnu...


Ikkayod Thanne Chotikkam

----------


## Rohit R

> ath theater list vetti vachathaanennu kandittu manasilaakunille ?


illallo chetta.. zoom level 300% vare nokki. ennittum manassilakunnilla.. thaangalude manassil athu fake aavane enna oru aagraham ullathu kondu thonnunnathavum  :Phhhh: 




> pazasiraja 375days poster um und.. athum original aanennu ippozhe sammathichu.. pore


pazhassiraja 375days poster allallo ippolathe prashnam. nairsaab 100 days alle.

----------


## Rohit R

> pakshe ee poster fake aanu.. 100day ad magazine il okke varunnathinte koode theater list vetti vachirikuka aanu. aa cutting sharikkum kaanaam..


prashnam endanennu vechal aa "cutting" ningalkku maathrame kaanan saadhikkunnulloo  :Hammer: 




> PAPER il varunnathil aanu theater list kaanuka.. koode captions um okke kaanum.. innu vare angane allaathe aa time le posters onnum vannittilla..


ithu paperil vannathalla ennu aaru paranju? captions kaananamennu oru nirbandhavumilla. his highness 125 days google imageil nokku. theater list undu. caption illa thaanum. athum fake aano?  :Engane:

----------


## Rohit R

> yathra , ovvg , inspector balram , pazasiraja , dhruvam... angane oru paad fake posters irangiyittund


"irakkiyittundu" ennu para. mammookkaye thaazhthikkettanum "out" aakkaanum ahorathram kashtapedunna "fans army" kku ithokke verum nissaara joli alle  :Phhhh: 

ravile kashtappettu kuthiyirunnu fake undaakkum. uchayavumbol athengane cheythu ennullla analysis report irakkum.. detailed aayi ezhuthaamallo ..

ennittendhu gunam . mammokkakku eppolum kai nirachu padams. committed projects thanne 10 ennam kaanum. "fans army" yude swantham aalo, veyil kaayaan antarticayil karangi nadakkunnu  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> prashnam endanennu vechal aa "cutting" ningalkku maathrame kaanan saadhikkunnulloo 
> 
> 
> 
> ithu paperil vannathalla ennu aaru paranju? captions kaananamennu oru nirbandhavumilla. his highness 125 days google imageil nokku. theater list undu. caption illa thaanum. athum fake aano?


aa cutting enikk kaanaan pattunund.

HH ABDULLA karyam shariyaanallo..   :Ahupinne:  ath kandittaayirikkum ee poster undakkiyath

----------


## Leader

ee thread okke pootti , adutha padam promotin-il ninnu vittu ninnu fans mammootty-ku oru pani kodukkanam... kure naalayi angeru oru playhouse vechu fans-nu paniyuvalle...

fans veruthe forums keri nirangi lal fans-nte chori medichu kettunnu

----------


## loudspeaker

*14 days kondu tvm main theatre kairali(400  seats) il ninnu padam mareee.................
a gud wom movie...... 
gud reports from all social media site.......
*

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Rohit R

> HH ABDULLA karyam shariyaanallo..   ath kandittaayirikkum ee poster undakkiyath


atheyathe, ini anganeyokke paranju thadiyoorikko  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Manoj

> atheyathe, ini anganeyokke paranju thadiyoorikko


Ayalodu tharkichittu vella karyavumundo, aa theatre list kandittu athu original ennanu thonnunnathu....

----------


## Manoj

Randu theatre il padam undallo, athu pore.


> *14 days kondu tvm main theatre kairali(400  seats) il ninnu padam mareee.................
> a gud wom movie...... 
> gud reports from all social media site.......
> *

----------


## Manoj

> aa cutting enikk kaanaan pattunund.
> 
> HH ABDULLA karyam shariyaanallo..   ath kandittaayirikkum ee poster undakkiyath


HHA Ku munpalle nairsab irangiyathu, appol nairsab kanditayirikum HHA poster undakiyathu...

----------


## ikkafan

> ee thread okke pootti , adutha padam promotin-il ninnu vittu ninnu fans mammootty-ku oru pani kodukkanam... kure naalayi angeru oru playhouse vechu fans-nu paniyuvalle...fans veruthe forums keri nirangi lal fans-nte chori medichu kettunnu


athe ikka onn njettatte  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Leader

> athe ikka onn njettatte


fans kalippayal pulli njettum... entha doubt... prayam athalle...

----------


## ikkafan

> fans kalippayal pulli njettum... entha doubt... prayam athalle...


ikkayalle  :Laughing:  nadannu

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> *14 days kondu tvm main theatre kairali(400  seats) il ninnu padam mareee.................
> a gud wom movie...... 
> gud reports from all social media site.......
> *


tvmil third weekilum 2 theatresil ullathu valya karyan alle?

----------


## loudspeaker

[QUOTE=Jishnu Anand;6881494]tvmil third weekilum 2 theatresil ullathu valya karyan alle?[/QUOTE

releasing theatre il ninnu mattunnathu padathinu velya adi thanee aanu amoung public...
that tooo after 2  weeks

randum big capacity theatre  anallooo......

etrayum nala wom vanna padam 25 days engilum releasing centre il odanam, at least in main theatres....
allangil its flop in  run....that centre

----------


## loudspeaker

> tvmil third weekilum 2 theatresil ullathu valya karyan alle?


ajantha 830 ullapol sree poreee lbs nu.....

----------


## Killer Raja



----------


## Rohit R

> 


manjuvinte dates ellaam lalettan block cheythu vachekkuvaano?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Rachu

> 


nannaayiii..!

----------


## Rachu

> ee thread okke pootti , adutha padam promotin-il ninnu vittu ninnu fans mammootty-ku oru pani kodukkanam... kure naalayi angeru oru playhouse vechu fans-nu paniyuvalle...
> 
> fans veruthe forums keri nirangi lal fans-nte chori medichu kettunnu


athondokke ikka maarum ennaano vijaram..... nadannathu thane... :Laughing:

----------


## sha



----------


## KARNAN

തന്റെ പുതിയ ചിത്രത്തെക്കുറിച്ച്
മമൂക്കയുമായി സംസാരിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നു
ഷാജി കൈലാസ് . തിരക്കഥ പൂര്ത്തിയായതിനു
ശേഷം തന്നെ വന്നു കാണാനാണ് മമ്മൂക്ക
പറഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നത് . വെക്തമായ
തിരക്കഥയും ഉത്തമ
ബൊധ്യവുമില്ലാതെ പുതിയ
ചിത്രം തുടങ്ങരുത് എന്ന മുൻകരുതൽ
അദ്ദേഹം നല്കുകയും ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട് .
എന്റെ ചിത്രത്തിൽ മമ്മൂക്കയുണ്ടാക
നമെന്ന ആഗ്രഹം തനിക്ക് ഒഴിച്ചു
കൂടാൻ കഴിയാത്ത ഒന്നാണെന്നും ഷാജി സാർ
പറഞ്ഞു . അടുത്ത വര്ഷം പകുതിക്ക്
ശേഷം ചിത്രം തുടങ്ങാൻ
കഴിയുമെന്നാണ്
പ്രദീക്ഷയെന്നും
അദ്ദേഹം പറഞ്ഞു

----------


## sha

> തന്റെ പുതിയ ചിത്രത്തെക്കുറിച്ച്
> മമൂക്കയുമായി സംസാരിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നു
> ഷാജി കൈലാസ് . തിരക്കഥ പൂര്ത്തിയായതിനു
> ശേഷം തന്നെ വന്നു കാണാനാണ് മമ്മൂക്ക
> പറഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നത് . വെക്തമായ
> തിരക്കഥയും ഉത്തമ
> ബൊധ്യവുമില്ലാതെ പുതിയ
> ചിത്രം തുടങ്ങരുത് എന്ന മുൻകരുതൽ
> അദ്ദേഹം നല്കുകയും ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട് .
> ...


 :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:

----------


## KARNAN

> 


Enthu patti?

----------


## ghostrider999

> തന്റെ പുതിയ ചിത്രത്തെക്കുറിച്ച്
> മമൂക്കയുമായി സംസാരിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നു
> ഷാജി കൈലാസ് . തിരക്കഥ പൂര്ത്തിയായതിനു
> ശേഷം തന്നെ വന്നു കാണാനാണ് മമ്മൂക്ക
> പറഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നത് . വെക്തമായ
> തിരക്കഥയും ഉത്തമ
> ബൊധ്യവുമില്ലാതെ പുതിയ
> ചിത്രം തുടങ്ങരുത് എന്ന മുൻകരുതൽ
> അദ്ദേഹം നല്കുകയും ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട് .
> ...


 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## HighnesS

> തന്റെ പുതിയ ചിത്രത്തെക്കുറിച്ച്
> മമൂക്കയുമായി സംസാരിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നു
> ഷാജി കൈലാസ് . തിരക്കഥ പൂര്ത്തിയായതിനു
> ശേഷം തന്നെ വന്നു കാണാനാണ് മമ്മൂക്ക
> പറഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നത് . വെക്തമായ
> തിരക്കഥയും ഉത്തമ
> ബൊധ്യവുമില്ലാതെ പുതിയ
> ചിത്രം തുടങ്ങരുത് എന്ന മുൻകരുതൽ
> അദ്ദേഹം നല്കുകയും ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട് .
> ...


 @Makarand enthokkeyo koodothram cheyyunnundu.vittu povunnilla ennu thonnunnu.:p

----------


## Njaan thanne

http://www.lemonmoviemedia.com/mammo...s-association/

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> തന്റെ പുതിയ ചിത്രത്തെക്കുറിച്ച്മമൂക്കയുമായി സംസാരിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നുഷാജി കൈലാസ് . തിരക്കഥ പൂര്ത്തിയായതിനുശേഷം തന്നെ വന്നു കാണാനാണ് മമ്മൂക്കപറഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നത് . വെക്തമായതിരക്കഥയും ഉത്തമബൊധ്യവുമില്ലാതെ പുതിയചിത്രം തുടങ്ങരുത് എന്ന മുൻകരുതൽഅദ്ദേഹം നല്കുകയും ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട് .എന്റെ ചിത്രത്തിൽ മമ്മൂക്കയുണ്ടാകനമെന്ന ആഗ്രഹം തനിക്ക് ഒഴിച്ചുകൂടാൻ കഴിയാത്ത ഒന്നാണെന്നും ഷാജി സാർപറഞ്ഞു . അടുത്ത വര്ഷം പകുതിക്ക്ശേഷം ചിത്രം തുടങ്ങാൻകഴിയുമെന്നാണ്പ്രദീക്ഷയെന്നുംഅദ്ദേഹം പറഞ്ഞു


appo orennam theerumaanamaayi.... :Laughing: ........ennaaalum fdfs kaanaan aagrahamund....

----------


## visakh r

> appo orennam theerumaanamaayi............ennaaalum fdfs kaanaan aagrahamund....


orenamenumalla...variku variyaayi kure und...fireman,baskar,marthandan film,pathemari(offbeat)

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> orenamenumalla...variku variyaayi kure und...fireman,baskar,marthandan film,pathemari(offbeat)


siddiq, marthandan movies nallathaayirikkumennu vishwasikkunnu.....

----------


## visakh r

> siddiq, marthandan movies nallathaayirikkumennu vishwasikkunnu.....


vishvasikam :Yes3: ..............

----------


## Leader

> http://www.lemonmoviemedia.com/mammo...s-association/


The latest issue is with his movie Varsham. Even though the movie has been widely accepted by families and critics, a section of online Mammootty fans are upset with the distributor and post release promotions. They are blaming and aggressively posting in social media against the distributor for not holding the movie in theaters this week. According to Mammootty, the movie which is currently into 25th day is playing in enough theaters worldwide. Fans should be more focusing on promoting the movie if they liked rather than blaming the producers or distributors. Also he is disturbed with the fact that his fans are insulting other actors through various social media platforms. It seems he is fed up with these type of behavior from fans which follows all his releases. He is now seriously thinking of dispersing the fans association and starting a charity foundation instead.

ingerude vicharam entha, flop flop ennu kettu fans ennum medichu kettanamenno......

----------


## Leader

> തന്റെ പുതിയ ചിത്രത്തെക്കുറിച്ച്
> മമൂക്കയുമായി സംസാരിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നു
> ഷാജി കൈലാസ് . തിരക്കഥ പൂര്ത്തിയായതിനു
> ശേഷം തന്നെ വന്നു കാണാനാണ് മമ്മൂക്ക
> പറഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നത് . വെക്തമായ
> തിരക്കഥയും ഉത്തമ
> ബൊധ്യവുമില്ലാതെ പുതിയ
> ചിത്രം തുടങ്ങരുത് എന്ന മുൻകരുതൽ
> അദ്ദേഹം നല്കുകയും ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട് .
> ...


oru sure shot disaster-nu mammoottiyudem playhousinteyum sannidhyam enthu mathram gunam cheyyumennu pullikkariyam.... enganelum kollam ennu oru opinion vannal polum PH thalli konnolumallo...

Antony enganum padam eduthal poli anelum Hit anennu janathe kondu parayippikkille?

----------


## Manoj

> oru sure shot disaster-nu mammoottiyudem playhousinteyum sannidhyam enthu mathram gunam cheyyumennu pullikkariyam.... enganelum kollam ennu oru opinion vannal polum PH thalli konnolumallo...
> 
> Antony enganum padam eduthal poli anelum Hit anennu janathe kondu parayippikkille?


Antony aanu distribution, anto alla...

----------


## Leader

> Antony aanu distribution, anto alla...


adipoli adipoli.... manyamayittu ithu theatre-il kalikkum.... antony-ku oru minimum nilavaram undu...

----------


## Manoj

> adipoli adipoli.... manyamayittu ithu theatre-il kalikkum.... antony-ku oru minimum nilavaram undu...


Pakshe mammooty abhinayikillallo, lal-shaji-renjith-ashirvad aayirikum, nayika manjuvum...

----------


## Leader

> Pakshe mammooty abhinayikillallo, lal-shaji-renjith-ashirvad aayirikum, nayika manjuvum...


ohh.... appo nammude ikka ippo mattullavarude padathinu free upadesham koodi kodukkum alle... Drishyam style... good

----------


## mallufan

> http://www.lemonmoviemedia.com/mammo...s-association/


Ivar paranjal enthenkilum undavum..Lemon mediakkar aanu matte Siddique-lal, dileep padathinte peru aadyam purathu vittathu if i recall right..

----------


## Manoj

> ohh.... appo nammude ikka ippo mattullavarude padathinu free upadesham koodi kodukkum alle... Drishyam style... good


Shaji-renji-renjith ennu kettapozhe Lal date koduthu, Antony alle producer..

Ikka Ku ariyaam pani kittumennu, athukonda screenplay aayi varaan paranjathu, renji- renjith ne okke nammale kaal kooduthal ikkaku ariyamallo, K&C okke make-up ittu location Il choriyum kuthiyirinnu oduvil shoot break cheythu pokendi vannille, athukondakum angane paranjathu. Shajiyude mosham avasthayil 3 padam kodutha vyakthiyanu mammooty, athukondu ikkaku upadeshikam, nalloru script undel athu shajiku thanne gunam cheyyum...

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Ivar paranjal enthenkilum undavum..Lemon mediakkar aanu matte Siddique-lal, dileep padathinte peru aadyam purathu vittathu if i recall right..



Ithu kore munne thudangiyee allee.. If I recall, from the time of Immanuel...

----------


## Manoj

Ithu adheham Kure naalayi aalochikuvanu, nadannu kittiyal bhaagyam..


> Ivar paranjal enthenkilum undavum..Lemon mediakkar aanu matte Siddique-lal, dileep padathinte peru aadyam purathu vittathu if i recall right..

----------


## Manoj

BAP- Immanuel issue...


> Ithu kore munne thudangiyee allee.. If I recall, from the time of Immanuel...

----------


## mallufan

> Ithu kore munne thudangiyee allee.. If I recall, from the time of Immanuel...





> Ithu adheham Kure naalayi aalochikuvanu, nadannu kittiyal bhaagyam..


Oh, enikkithu puthiya arivaanu..

----------


## mallufan

Ajith fans association pirichu vittathalle?? pullikkathu kondu prob. onnumillennanu ente thonnal..

----------


## Leader

> Shaji-renji-renjith ennu kettapozhe Lal date koduthu, Antony alle producer..
> 
> Ikka Ku ariyaam pani kittumennu, athukonda screenplay aayi varaan paranjathu, renji- renjith ne okke nammale kaal kooduthal ikkaku ariyamallo, K&C okke make-up ittu location Il choriyum kuthiyirinnu oduvil shoot break cheythu pokendi vannille, athukondakum angane paranjathu. Shajiyude mosham avasthayil 3 padam kodutha vyakthiyanu mammooty, athukondu ikkaku upadeshikam, nalloru script undel athu shajiku thanne gunam cheyyum...


screen play-il antony pressure undavum enthayalum...

----------


## Manoj

> screen play-il antony pressure undavum enthayalum...


Athukondakum screenplay mayi varaan paranjathu...

----------


## Makarand

> @Makarand enthokkeyo koodothram cheyyunnundu.vittu povunnilla ennu thonnunnu.:p


  Ithayirkkum Mammootyude rela blockbuster after 5 years..

----------


## josemon17

ആരാധകരിലെ വിവര ദോഷികളും മമ്മൂട്ടി സിനിമകളും
------------------------------------------------------------------
മുന്നറിയിപ്പിനും രാജധിരാജയ്ക്കും ശേഷം മറ്റൊരു മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം കൂടി മികച്ച പ്രേക്ഷക പിന്തുണയോടെ 2014 ലെ വിജയ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ പട്ടികയിൽ ഇടം നേടുന്നു. രഞ്ജിത്ത് ശങ്കർ സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത 'വർഷം' നിരൂപക പ്രശംസ നേടി, കുടുംബ പ്രേക്ഷകരുടെ ഹൃദയം കവർന്ന് ഇരുപത്താഞ്ചാം ദിവസത്തിലേക്ക് കടക്കുന്നു.രാജധിരാജയിലൂടെ ആരാധകരെ ആവേശം കൊള്ളിച്ച മമ്മൂട്ടി, മുന്നറിയിപ്പിലെ രാഘവനായി അഭിനയ മികവിന്റെ മറ്റൊരു തലത്തിലേക്ക് ഉയർന്നപ്പോൾ വർഷത്തിലെ വേണുവായി വീണ്ടും കുടുംബ സദസുകളുടെ പ്രിയങ്കരനായി മാറുന്നു . മികച്ച പരസ്യ തന്ത്രങ്ങളും ഇന്ത്യയ്ക്ക് പുറത്തുള്ള ബൃഹത്തായ റിലീസ് അടക്കമുള്ള പരീക്ഷണങ്ങളും അടക്കം സമീപ കാലത്ത് ഏറെ ശ്രദ്ധ പിടിച്ചു പറ്റിയ വിപണന തന്ത്രങ്ങളാണ് 'പ്ലേ ഹൌസ്' ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന് വേണ്ടി സ്വീകരിച്ചത്. ചിത്രം മികച്ച ലാഭം നേടി വിജയകരമായി പ്രദർശനം തുടരുമ്പോഴും ആരാധകരിലെ ഒരു വിഭാഗം സോഷ്യൽ മീഡിയയിൽ അടക്കം മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കെതിരെ വരെ തരം താണ പരാമർശങ്ങൾ നടത്തുന്നു. മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ ചാർട്ടിംഗ്, തീയേറ്റർ റണ്* തുടങ്ങിയവ പരാമർശിച്ച് നിർമാതാക്കൾ, വിതരണക്കാർ തുടങ്ങിയവരെയും മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ തന്നെയും ആക്ഷേപിക്കുന്നത് ഒരു വിഭാഗം ഫാൻസിന്റെ തുടർ വിനോദം ആണ്.

ആരാധകർ എന്ന് അവകാശപ്പെടുന്നവരുടെ കുത്തുവാക്കുകൾ മമ്മൂട്ടിയോളം ഏറ്റുവാങ്ങിയ മറ്റൊരു താരം ഉണ്ടാകാൻ വഴിയില്ല . കളക്ഷൻ കുറഞ്ഞാലും ചിത്രങ്ങൾ തീയേറ്ററുകളിൽ പിടിച്ചു നിർത്തി അൻപതും നൂറും ദിവസങ്ങളുടെ പോസ്റ്ററുകൾ പുറത്തിറക്കുന്ന രീതി പിന്തുടരാൻ മമ്മൂട്ടിയോ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ സിനിമകളുടെ നിർമാതാക്കളോ തയ്യാറാവുന്നില്ലായിരിക്കാം. സിനിമയ്ക്ക് പണം മുടക്കിയവർക്കില്ലാത്ത വേവലാതി എന്തിനാണ് ആരാധകർക്ക്? തീയേറ്ററുകളിൽ ആളെ കയറ്റാൻ ആരാധകർക്ക് കഴിയില്ലല്ലോ? അങ്ങനെ ആണങ്കിൽ ലക്ഷക്കണക്കിന്* ആരാധകരുള്ള താരങ്ങളുടെ സിനിമകൾ ഒന്നും പരാജയപ്പെടില്ല.മറ്റു താരങ്ങളുടെ ആരാധകരിൽ നിന്ന്* ഭിന്നമായി മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രങ്ങളെ നിരൂപക ബുദ്ധിയോടെ സമീപിക്കുന്ന ആരാധകർക്ക് സിനിമകളുടെ ബോക്സ്* ഓഫീസ് പ്രകടനത്തെക്കുറിച്ച് വേവലാതിപ്പെടാൻ എന്തവകാശമാണ് ഉള്ളത്?

പരീക്ഷണോത്സുകതയും സ്ഥിരോത്സാഹവും അഭിനയകലയോടുള്ള അടങ്ങാത്ത അഭിനിവേശവുമാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയുടെ അമരത്ത് നിലനിർത്തുന്നത് . പ്രാഞ്ചിയേട്ടനും അഹമ്മദ് ഹാജിയും ബാലചന്ദ്രനും സ്രാങ്കും പഴശ്ശിരാജയും രാഘവനും വേണുവും അടക്കം എത്രയെത്ര വൈവിദ്ധ്യമാർന്ന കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെയാണ് അദ്ദേഹം നമുക്ക് നൽകിക്കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നത്. ബോക്സ്* ഓഫീസ് ഇളക്കി മറിക്കുന്ന എത്രയെത്ര വിജയങ്ങൾ. മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്നെ പലപ്പോഴും സൂചിപ്പിച്ചിട്ടുള്ളത് അദ്ദേഹം തന്നോട് തന്നെയാണ് മത്സരിച്ചു കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നത് എന്നാണ്. മറ്റു താരങ്ങളുടെ സിനിമകളുടെ കണക്കുകൾ മുൻനിർത്തിയുള്ള തരം താണ ഫാൻഫൈറ്റുകൾ നടത്തുന്ന ആരാധകർ തന്നെയാണ്* സിനിമകളുടെ ബോക്സ്* ഓഫീസ് പ്രകടനം മോശമാകുന്നതിന് അടിസ്*ഥാന രഹിതമായ കാരണങ്ങൾ പറഞ്ഞ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ തന്നെ അപമാനിക്കുന്നത്. ഒരു സിനിമ നല്ലതോ ചീത്തയോ ആകുന്നത്, അല്ലെങ്കിൽ വിജയമോ പരാജയമോ ആകുന്നത് ഒരുപാട് ഘടകങ്ങളെ ആശ്രയിച്ചാണ് എന്ന തിരിച്ചറി വാണ് ആദ്യം ഉണ്ടാകേണ്ടത്. പുതുമുഖ പ്രതിഭകൾക്ക് തുടർച്ചയായി അവസരങ്ങൾ നൽകുന്ന, പരീക്ഷണ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ ഭാഗമാകാൻ സന്നദ്ധനായ നടനാണ്* മമ്മൂട്ടി. ചില ശ്രമങ്ങൾ, പരീക്ഷണങ്ങൾ പരാജയപ്പെട്ടേക്കാം. ആരാധകർ ഇത്തരം ചിത്രങ്ങളെ അകമഴിഞ്ഞ് പിന്തുണയ്ക്കാൻ തയ്യാറാവുകയാണ്* വേണ്ടത്.

ബാലിശവും അടിസ്ഥാന രഹിതവുമായ ആരോപണങ്ങൾ ഉന്നയിച്ച് മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ തന്നെ ആക്ഷേപിക്കുന്ന ആരാധകർ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് ബാദ്ധ്യത തന്നെയാണ്. മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ വിജയത്തിനായി പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്ന ആരാധകർക്ക് പോലും ഇത്തരക്കാർ ചീത്തപ്പേരുണ്ടാക്കുന്നു. ഇത്തരം തരംതാണ പ്രവർത്തനങ്ങൾ തുടർന്നാൽ ഫാൻസ്* അസോസിയേഷൻ തന്നെ പിരിച്ചുവിടാൻ മമ്മൂട്ടി തയ്യാറായാലും അത്ഭുതപ്പെടാനില്ല.

----------


## mukkuvan

Fans Association pirichu vidunnadhu nalladhaanennaanu enickum thonnunnadhu..... Unofficial Fans koottayma undaayikotte....

----------


## JIGSAW

> Fans Association pirichu vidunnadhu nalladhaanennaanu enickum thonnunnadhu..... Unofficial Fans koottayma undaayikotte....


പ്രതാപ കാലം കഴിഞ്ഞു, ഇനിയെങ്കിലും കൂറ്റൻ Cut-out പിരിവെടുത്ത് ഉണ്ടാക്കി അതിൽ പാലഭിഷേകം നടത്തിയും Fulx Board അടിച്ച്  മാലിന്യം കൂട്ടിയും  യൗവനം കളയുന്ന Fans എന്ന അപര നാമത്തിൽ വിരഹിക്കുന്ന ഒരു കൂട്ടം മനുഷ്യര് ഇല്ലാത്ത കേരളത്തിൽ ജീവിക്കാൻ കൊതിയാവുന്നു !  :Giveup:

----------


## moovybuf

> പ്രതാപ കാലം കഴിഞ്ഞു, ഇനിയെങ്കിലും കൂറ്റൻ Cut-out പിരിവെടുത്ത് ഉണ്ടാക്കി അതിൽ പാലഭിഷേകം നടത്തിയും Fulx Board അടിച്ച്  മാലിന്യം കൂട്ടിയും  യൗവനം കളയുന്ന Fans എന്ന അപര നാമത്തിൽ വിരഹിക്കുന്ന ഒരു കൂട്ടം മനുഷ്യര് ഇല്ലാത്ത കേരളത്തിൽ ജീവിക്കാൻ കൊതിയാവുന്നു !


fans association indial maathram kandu varunna oru fenomenon aano  :Confused: .... origins evideya ??

----------


## kannan

*MAMMOOTTY PLANNING TO DISPERSE FANS ASSOCIATION?*WRITTEN BY LEMON MOVIE MEDIA ON NOVEMBER 22, 2014. POSTED IN EXCLUSIVES

Yes, you heard it right. Sources close to Mammootty inform us that he is seriously thinking about dispersing his fans association. There are several reasons behind this decision. Most recently there was a fake allegation by his Qatar fans that he misbehaved with them and didnt attend their function. Later it was revealed that nobody from those eight fans who made this allegation had contacted him or taken prior approval for the function.

The latest issue is with his movie Varsham. Even though the movie has been widely accepted by families and critics, a section of online Mammootty fans are upset with the distributor and post release promotions. They are blaming and aggressively posting in social media against the distributor for not holding the movie in theaters this week. According to Mammootty, the movie which is currently into 25th day is playing in enough theaters worldwide. Fans should be more focusing on promoting the movie if they liked rather than blaming the producers or distributors. Also he is disturbed with the fact that his fans are insulting other actors through various social media platforms. It seems he is fed up with these type of behavior from fans which follows all his releases. He is now seriously thinking of dispersing the fans association and starting a charity foundation instead.

We at Lemon Movie Media, believe that movies are becoming hits not because of fans but of those who go to theater and watch it. Fans should be happy if their heroes are delivering movies which satisfy them rather than counting the collection and theaters to have fan fights with rivals. At one stage all the actors have to disperse their fans association or else it will be more of harm than use to them.

http://www.lemonmoviemedia.com/mammo...s-association/

----------


## JIGSAW

> fans association indial maathram kandu varunna oru fenomenon aano .... origins evideya ??


Paleolithic, Neolithic സംസ്കാരം തീയറ്ററുകളിൽ കാണിക്കുന്ന ഇത്തരം Hooligans ഇവിടെ മാത്രമേ ഉണ്ടാവു !

----------


## moovybuf

> *Paleolithic, Neolithic* സംസ്കാരം തീയറ്ററുകളിൽ കാണിക്കുന്ന ഇത്തരം Hooligans ഇവിടെ മാത്രമേ ഉണ്ടാവു !


ithu nammude naatil aano origin  :Confused:

----------


## Hail

> *MAMMOOTTY PLANNING TO DISPERSE FANS ASSOCIATION?*WRITTEN BY LEMON MOVIE MEDIA ON NOVEMBER 22, 2014. POSTED IN EXCLUSIVES
> 
> Yes, you heard it right. Sources close to Mammootty inform us that he is seriously thinking about dispersing his fans association. There are several reasons behind this decision. Most recently there was a fake allegation by his Qatar fans that he misbehaved with them and didn’t attend their function. Later it was revealed that nobody from those eight fans who made this allegation had contacted him or taken prior approval for the function.
> 
> The latest issue is with his movie Varsham. Even though the movie has been widely accepted by families and critics, a section of online Mammootty fans are upset with the distributor and post release promotions. They are blaming and aggressively posting in social media against the distributor for not holding the movie in theaters this week. According to Mammootty, the movie which is currently into 25th day is playing in enough theaters worldwide. Fans should be more focusing on promoting the movie if they liked rather than blaming the producers or distributors. Also he is disturbed with the fact that his fans are insulting other actors through various social media platforms. It seems he is fed up with these type of behavior from fans which follows all his releases. He is now seriously thinking of dispersing the fans association and starting a charity foundation instead.
> 
> We at Lemon Movie Media, believe that movies are becoming hits not because of fans but of those who go to theater and watch it. Fans should be happy if their heroes are delivering movies which satisfy them rather than counting the collection and theaters to have fan fights with rivals. At one stage all the actors have to disperse their fans association or else it will be more of harm than use to them.
> 
> http://www.lemonmoviemedia.com/mammo...s-association/


fanskaarodulla deshyam theerkkaan moylali fahadinte statement siggy aakki..
varsham threadil keri fansine shaashichu.. 
avide itta artcl aprethyaksham aayi.. 
arisham theeraathe moylali repeat post aayittum, athivide kondu vannittu 
moyalalikku deshyam theerkkaan mammootty fans pinneyum baakki...   :Vandivittu: 

fans association okke ingine ennum prashnangal aanel pirichu vidatte.. piller kurachoode swantham karyam nokkaan thudangiyaal ellaavarkkum nallathu.. 
pinne ikkade peril annane theri vilikanathum kurayumallo..

----------


## Hail

> ithu nammude naatil aano origin


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fandom

 Merriam-Webster's dictionary traces the usage of the term back as far as 1903

 :Vandivittu:

----------


## JIGSAW

> ithu nammude naatil aano origin


ദെ അണ്ണാ എന്ന് വിളിച്ച നാവോണ്ട് വേറൊന്നും വിളിപ്പിക്കരുത് - മണിയൻപിള്ള (മിന്നാരം)  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## kannan

> fanskaarodulla deshyam theerkkaan moylali fahadinte statement siggy aakki..
> varsham threadil keri fansine shaashichu.. 
> avide itta artcl aprethyaksham aayi.. 
> arisham theeraathe moylali repeat post aayittum, athivide kondu vannittu 
> moyalalikku deshyam theerkkaan mammootty fans pinneyum baakki...  
> 
> fans association okke ingine ennum prashnangal aanel pirichu vidatte.. piller kurachoode swantham karyam nokkaan thudangiyaal ellaavarkkum nallathu.. 
> pinne ikkade peril annane theri vilikanathum kurayumallo..



Die hard Fans oru virus aanu . . . samoohathinum cinemakkum Thaarangalkum

----------


## Hail

> Die hard Fans oru virus aanu . . . samoohathinum cinemakkum Thaarangalkum


chila karyangal angu sambhavichu ponathaanu.. 
oru pathu-pathinanju kollam munpu ithonnum ithra issue aayirunnilla..
innippo oru mobil ulla ethoruthanum ethelum oru starinte peril vere oruthanodu public aayi eppozhum adikoodaam.. itharam adiyum mattum oru kazhivu kaanikkenda idamaayi maarukayaanu / thettidharikkappedukayaanu..
munpu oraal kazhivu theliyichirunnathu, [athinuall avasaram undayirunnathu] padichum paniyeduthum vallathum cheythumaanu.. 
innu kure per "virtual" lokathaanu enn thonnunnu.. facebook like-um, cmmntsum onln "nettangalum" mathram..
ellavarum angine aanennalla.. kurepper vazhithettippokunnundu..theercha..

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ithu enthu type shirt aanu?!


Linen Type Material Ulla Shirt Aanu... EnnalComplete linen Alla Thaanum...

----------


## Ranjithfan

Dear all, I would like to know what you feel about the Priyadarsan-Mammootty movie "Megham"...I find it a thoroughly entertaining movie with a brilliant performance from Mammootty...The role of a selfish Military officer is one with great depth and he has conveyed the emotions of Colonel Thampuran exceedingly well...Most importantly, he has done humor with utmost scenes and his chemistry between Srini,Mamukkoya and Dileep is too good...I have a special liking towards Sathyan-Mammootty movies too...
Secondly..in the KG George movie "Lekhayude maranam:oru flash back", Mammootty appears as a film star named "Premsagar"...Was this character inspired from Premnazir? Mammootty's mannerisms in a song resembled actors from the old era and especially Prem Nazir...

----------


## sha

nylayude husum kochum.......

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ajith fans association pirichu vittathalle?? pullikkathu kondu prob. onnumillennanu ente thonnal..


Athinu sesham thottathellam ponnayirunnu.... :Clap:

----------


## chandru

Fans association ithra problem aanenkil pirichu vidarutho?

----------


## kannan

> Dear all, I would like to know what you feel about the Priyadarsan-Mammootty movie "Megham"...I find it a thoroughly entertaining movie with a brilliant performance from Mammootty...The role of a selfish Military officer is one with great depth and he has conveyed the emotions of Colonel Thampuran exceedingly well...Most importantly, he has done humor with utmost scenes and his chemistry between Srini,Mamukkoya and Dileep is too good...I have a special liking towards Sathyan-Mammootty movies too...
> Secondly..in the KG George movie "Lekhayude maranam:oru flash back", Mammootty appears as a film star named "Premsagar"...Was this character inspired from Premnazir? Mammootty's mannerisms in a song resembled actors from the old era and especially Prem Nazir...


Megham enikkishtamaanu . . Mam, Sreeni okke nannaayi . . .Movie flop aayirunnu . . .

----------


## moovybuf

> Fans association ithra problem aanenkil pirichu vidarutho?


pedipikkal maathre ulloo enn thonunnu..  :Laughing: ... athokkenammude fahd-kka.. entha oru stand..  :Very Happy:

----------


## kannan

> pedipikkal maathre ulloo enn thonunnu.. ... athokkenammude fahd-kka.. entha oru stand..


Ajith  :salut: 
Fahad  :salut: 
My Siggy  :cheers: 

Mam & Fans  :Beee:

----------


## MALABARI

> Ajith 
> Fahad 
> My Siggy 
> 
> Mam & Fans


..................................................  ..............

----------


## ghostrider999

> Ajith 
> Fahad 
> My Siggy 
> 
> Mam & Fans


Fans Association Pirichu Vidatte  :Engane:

----------


## kannan

> Fans Association Pirichu Vidatte


Njan oraaaline vittu parayichittundu  . . . mikkaavaarum 2014il thanne athu sambhavikkum   :Laughing:

----------


## ghostrider999

> Njan oraaaline vittu parayichittundu  . . . mikkaavaarum 2014il thanne athu sambhavikkum


aareya parenju vitte malabaari aano  :Eek:

----------


## Manoj

> Njan oraaaline vittu parayichittundu  . . . mikkaavaarum 2014il thanne athu sambhavikkum


Pirichu vidumennokke parayum, pakshe cheyyilla...

Angananu pathivu...

----------


## kannan

> aareya parenju vitte malabaari aano


 @MALABARI ye vittaal Mam chilappol retirement declare cheythu kalayum  :Wink:

----------


## MALABARI

> @MALABARI ye vittaal Mam chilappol retirement declare cheythu kalayum


 :Vedi:  :Vedi:

----------


## ghostrider999

> @MALABARI ye vittaal Mam chilappol retirement declare cheythu kalayum


Pinne aareya  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> Pinne aareya


 @kannan moyalali thanne potte....azhakiya ravananil innocent kunchane pattu padippichittu varunna pole fkyilottu oru varavund........

----------


## ghostrider999

> @kannan moyalali thanne potte....azhakiya ravananil innocent kunchane pattu padippichittu varunna pole fkyilottu oru varavund........


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## kannan

> 


 . . .  . .   :Thatikalayum:

----------


## ghostrider999

> . . .  . .


Enthe Onnu Poyi Nokkunno  :Engane:

----------


## kannan

> @kannan moyalali thanne potte....azhakiya ravananil innocent kunchane pattu padippichittu varunna pole fkyilottu oru varavund........

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> 


ee jadayennokke aalukal veruthe parayunnathananne...aalu nalla manushyana.... :Smile:

----------


## sha

@wayanadan @veecee   @chandru @Shivettan @pammuty   @AjinKrishna   @ACHOOTTY @yathra   @Balram   @Hail @Rachu @ULTIMATE STAR@josemon17@Mayavi 369   @ghostrider999   @abhimallu   @Devarajan Master   @Jaguar @moovybuf   @Iam RMU   @Jishnu Anand   @Madhavanunni @nmaks   @HighnesS   @frincekjoseph @sethuramaiyer   @MALABARI

----------


## Jishnu Anand

ethokke padangal aanu? details serikkum vayikkan pattunnillallo...

----------


## sha

> ethokke padangal aanu? details serikkum vayikkan pattunnillallo...


ranjan joshi ,payyampalli chandhu,kamal,sidhiq,marathandan prjts

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> ranjan joshi ,payyampalli chandhu,kamal,sidhiq,marathandan prjts


kamal padathinte one line vallathum undo?

----------


## sha

> kamal padathinte one line vallathum undo?


illa bai.....

----------


## Rachu

> Linen Type Material Ulla Shirt Aanu... EnnalComplete linen Alla Thaanum...


thanx @KRRISH2255.... :Ok:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ee fansine okke pirichu vidnnatilum bedham  aaa Antoyeee angu pirichu vidarutooo?? :Hammer:  :Hammer:  :Hammer: 




> Fans association ithra problem aanenkil pirichu vidarutho?

----------


## wideeyes

payyamvalli chanthu theerumanamaayo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ethokke padangal aanu? details serikkum vayikkan pattunnillallo...





> ranjan joshi ,payyampalli chandhu,kamal,sidhiq,marathandan prjts


Ithil Parayatha Oru Prjct Aan Marthandan Prjct Kazhinjal Start Cheyyunath ; Onam Rlz

----------


## KOBRA

> Ithil Parayatha Oru Prjct Aan Marthandan Prjct Kazhinjal Start Cheyyunath ; Onam Rlz


Akhil Polinte film alle (7th Day Firm) ? Atho Anjali menon filmo ?

----------


## hakkimp

https://www.facebook.com/TROLLMollyw...715607/?type=1
TROLL Mollywood
Liked · 14 hrs · Edited · 


Nominee No.1 
Mammooty (Munnariyippu , Varsham)
Like This Pic To Vote 
Note:- 
*Auto Likes & Fake Likes Won't Be Counted
*Only Likes Till Today 8pm Will Be Counted (25-11-2014)
*Awards Will Be Declared On 1-12-2014 — with Gheevar Abraham and Pranakhil Kodannur.

----------


## mayavi

arude projecta macha----pulimurughane ethirkunnathu



> Ithil Parayatha Oru Prjct Aan Marthandan Prjct Kazhinjal Start Cheyyunath ; Onam Rlz

----------


## Mayavi 369

> arude projecta macha----pulimurughane ethirkunnathu





> Akhil Polinte film alle (7th Day Firm) ? Atho Anjali menon filmo ?


Akhil Paul  :Yes3:

----------


## Mayavi 369

Ithihasa Movie Director Abt Mammukka  :Yahoo: 


Ikka Fan Aan Pulli Enn , Ikka Padam Kandit Vilichu Nannayi Enn Paranjenn  :Celebrate005: 

Ikka  :salut:

----------


## Rachu

> Ithihasa Movie Director Abt Mammukka 
> 
> 
> Ikka Fan Aan Pulli Enn , Ikka Padam Kandit Vilichu Nannayi Enn Paranjenn 
> 
> Ikka


ithonnum ippo ikkaye sambhandhichidatholam oru puthumayalla.... valarnnu varunna puthiya pillerokke ikka admirers thane... :Order:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ithonnum ippo ikkaye sambhandhichidatholam oru puthumayalla.... valarnnu varunna puthiya pillerokke ikka admirers thane...


Enthanenkilum Ikkaye Pole Oral Vilich Nannayi Parayunnath , Onn Vere Thanneya  :Giveup:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Enthanenkilum Ikkaye Pole Oral Vilich Nannayi Parayunnath , Onn Vere Thanneya


yes.  athu mathramalla.............oro puthiya film makereyum, puthumayeyum, puthiya chithrangaleyum vare ikka sradhikkunnu ennathu koode athinte pradhana point.    ingerkku cinemayodu vallatha oru aavesham aanu.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> yes.  athu mathramalla.............oro puthiya film makereyum, puthumayeyum, puthiya chithrangaleyum vare ikka sradhikkunnu ennathu koode athinte pradhana point.    ingerkku cinemayodu vallatha oru aavesham aanu.


Short Films Vare Kaanuna Aal Aan  :Giveup: 

 :salut:

----------


## gireesh_m

> Short Films Vare Kaanuna Aal Aan


Enthinu shortfilms, pulli Comedy paripadi vare kaanum. Rajadhirajayude oru interviewil paranjirunnu, pullikku vere enjoyment onnum illa, cinema kaanala pani ennu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Enthinu shortfilms, pulli Comedy paripadi vare kaanum. Rajadhirajayude oru interviewil paranjirunnu, pullikku vere enjoyment onnum illa, cinema kaanala pani ennu


D 4 Dance Kaanunund Appozha ; Govind Padmasurya Ikkayk Whats Appil Hi Iam Govind Padmasurya Mammukka Enn Msg Ayachu , Pulli Reply Ittath Dance Pgm Nannayittund Ennan  :Giveup:

----------


## Manoj

> Akhil Paul


Director theerumanamayao, 7th day polano, investigation thanne- enkil ikka kalakkum...

----------


## KARNAN

> Director theerumanamayao, 7th day polano, investigation thanne- enkil ikka kalakkum...


akhil paul thanneyanu director ennu thonunnu

----------


## K K R

> akhil paul thanneyanu director ennu thonunnu


Enkil nalla rasam ayirikkum  :Laughing:

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> Enkil nalla rasam ayirikkum


athentha?.... :Thinking:

----------


## kannan

> Ithihasa Movie Director Abt Mammukka 
> 
> 
> Ikka Fan Aan Pulli Enn , Ikka Padam Kandit Vilichu Nannayi Enn Paranjenn 
> 
> Ikka



Next Mamnte call & aprctns rcv cheyyaan pokunnathu mmde @Rohith aaayirikkum . . .  :cheers:

----------


## Manoj

> Next Mamnte call & aprctns rcv cheyyaan pokunnathu mmde @Rohith aaayirikkum . . .


Nalla padamanel urappayum vilichirikum...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Next Mamnte call & aprctns rcv cheyyaan pokunnathu mmde @Rohith aaayirikkum . . .


Angane Aaktte Enn Prathhekshikkam

----------


## KARNAN

> Enkil nalla rasam ayirikkum


 :Thinking: ,,,,,,

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Rachu

> Enthanenkilum Ikkaye Pole Oral Vilich Nannayi Parayunnath , Onn Vere Thanneya


athu ullathu thanne...aarkkaayalum abhimaanam thonnipokunna nimisham aayirikkumallo athu..

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Leader

Block Buster Varsham 20 Shows undavumo 4th week?

----------


## wayanadan

*MT  Hariharan  Mammootty joins for a Big Budget*in News Updates Leave a comment

After CK Raghavan from Munnariyippu and Venu from Varsham ; Mammootty is coming up with another film- this time a really big budget one.

The film which will be scripted by MT Vasudevan Nair and directing by Hariharan as the hit making trio joins once again. The film is said to be a big budget one; ever seen in Malayalam before.
The film will star Mammootty and another major star in pivotal roles. Hollywood technicians will be a part of the film. The film starts to roll on floors by June 2015 with Mysore as the main location. Other details are yet to be revealed.
Mammootty is now busy with the works of Salim Ahammeds Pathemari and Deepu Karunakarans Fireman. After these films; MT- Hariharan- Mammootty film will start.

----------


## loudspeaker

> Block Buster Varsham 20 Shows undavumo 4th week?

----------


## Manoj

Varsham thread open cheythille....

----------


## Leader

> Varsham thread open cheythille....


kure mods undu... vallapozhum FK-yil time kittunnathu. appo block cheyyum

----------


## wayanadan

*"ഞാൻ സിനിമ പഠിച്ചത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയിലൂടെ ......":: ലിംഗസാമി ......... ............* 

http://bit.ly/1vWQNdU

----------


## Identity

> *"ഞാൻ സിനിമ പഠിച്ചത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയിലൂടെ ......":: ലിംഗസാമി ......... ............* 
> 
> http://bit.ly/1vWQNdU


 :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## sha

@kuwait..

----------


## Manoj

Ikka GCC evide chennalum anyaya thirakanallo

----------


## sha



----------


## KulFy



----------


## sha

@kuwait

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## loudspeaker

janasagar at kuwait ........................ika ikka ikka ikka

----------


## loudspeaker

crowd uncontrolable ......................

----------


## Manoj

> crowd uncontrolable ......................


Ningalku angottu irangan padillayirunno...

----------


## yathra



----------


## loudspeaker

> Ningalku angottu irangan padillayirunno...


was in side the stage.. 
unbelievable  ..... 
looks so so so so young ...................

----------


## Manoj

4ever machan okke aavesha kodumudiyilanu, Kuwait ilaki marinjennokeya pulli parayunnathu, salman-kareen vannapol polum ithrayum rush illayirunnennu....

----------


## Manoj

Athu pinne parayanundo machaa, real universal star....


> was in side the stage.. 
> unbelievable  ..... 
> looks so so so so young ...................

----------


## Manoj

Ente ponne- flat Il vare janapralayamanallo...


>

----------


## loudspeaker



----------


## KARNAN

Kuwait il entha paripadi

----------


## loudspeaker



----------


## 4EVER

KUWAITINTE CHARITHRATHILE ETTAVUM VALIYA JANAKKOOTTATHE SAAKSHIYAAKKI THAARARAAJAVU VANNU :Band:  :Band:

----------


## 4EVER

Janakkoottam ennokke paranjaal ithaanu....oru manikkoorinu molil main road full block...Praaya bedhamanye Aanungalum Pennungalum....2 minute kaanaan vendi 3 manikkoorinu molil waiting...Avasaanam avatharichu....Anoop Menon orikkal paranja pole ingeru varumbam oru pratheka thejassaanu....Koode undaayirunna baakki 3 ennathinem aarkkum venda Ikka vannapam....ONE AND ONLY MEGASTAR

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## loudspeaker

@ 4e crowd pic undangil eduuu..................

----------


## 4EVER

> @ 4e crowd pic undangil eduuu..................


Coming Soon.....

----------


## sha

Unbelive moment @ Kuwait today




https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...087323&fref=nf

----------


## LOLan

:Band:   :Band:   :Band:  nakshathrangalude raaja kumaran... :Band:

----------


## loudspeaker

> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...087323&fref=nf


see the vdo 
very difficult to control crowd..................

----------


## abhimallu

> Unbelive moment @ Kuwait today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...087323&fref=nf


Kidilam response aanallo...

 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## 4EVER

Ee photosil kaanunnathinte oru 5 eratti aalukal undaayirunnu...Phone charge theernna kond Ellaam cover cheyyan pattiyillaaa

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## abhimallu

@4EVER

Macha Polichu...

----------


## loudspeaker

> Ee photosil kaanunnathinte oru 5 eratti aalukal undaayirunnu...Phone charge theernna kond Ellaam cover cheyyan pattiyillaaa
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## 4EVER

> @4EVER
> 
> Macha Polichu...


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## MHP369

one and only megastar  :Giveup:

----------


## Rohit R

> Ee photosil kaanunnathinte oru 5 eratti aalukal undaayirunnu...Phone charge theernna kond Ellaam cover cheyyan pattiyillaaa
> [IMG][/IMG]


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 
 :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005: 
 :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## Hari Jith

@4EVER pwolichu...

----------


## Manoj

4EVER macha, thanks....

----------


## mukkuvan

@4EVER.... Kidilam..

----------


## ghostrider999

Ikka Mass @kuwait  :Band:

----------


## gldnstar

> Janakkoottam ennokke paranjaal ithaanu....oru manikkoorinu molil main road full block...Praaya bedhamanye Aanungalum Pennungalum....2 minute kaanaan vendi 3 manikkoorinu molil waiting...Avasaanam avatharichu....Anoop Menon orikkal paranja pole ingeru varumbam oru pratheka thejassaanu....Koode undaayirunna baakki 3 ennathinem aarkkum venda Ikka vannapam....ONE AND ONLY MEGASTAR
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## gldnstar

> Ee photosil kaanunnathinte oru 5 eratti aalukal undaayirunnu...Phone charge theernna kond Ellaam cover cheyyan pattiyillaaa
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]


 @4EVER  :Highfive:  :Thnku:

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha

ലോകത്തിൽ എവിടെയെല്ലാം എത്രമാത്രം 
മലയാളികൾ ഉണ്ടെന്നറിയണമെങ്കിൽ, 
ഒരുതവണ മമ്മൂക്ക അവിടെ ചെന്നാൽ മതി...

(മമ്മൂക്ക കുവൈറ്റിൽ)

----------


## Rohit R

> 


Adipoli  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## sha

http://Grand Opening Ceremony of Shi...ree Mammootty.

http://CNXN TV with Shifa Al Jazeera...ree Mammootty.

CNXN TV with Shifa Al Jazeera at Shifa Al Jazeera Medical Center
Grand Opening Ceremony of Shifa Al Jazeera's Thrid Branch - Al Nahl International Clinic at Abbasiya today at 4.00PM by Dr.Padmasree Mammootty.

----------


## gldnstar

> 





> 





> ലോകത്തിൽ എവിടെയെല്ലാം എത്രമാത്രം 
> മലയാളികൾ ഉണ്ടെന്നറിയണമെങ്കിൽ, 
> ഒരുതവണ മമ്മൂക്ക അവിടെ ചെന്നാൽ മതി...
> 
> (മമ്മൂക്ക കുവൈറ്റിൽ)


 :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## MALABARI

ikka - anwar rasheed padam confirmed aano...

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> ikka - anwar rasheed padam confirmed aano...


aayirikkum...vellinakshathrathil varanirikkunna projectsil und.......

----------


## abhimallu



----------


## Viru

@4EVER anna adpioli  :Giveup:

----------


## sha

http://goo.gl/5j5LcY

----------


## sha



----------


## mujthaba

Watching loudspeaker.. love you ikkaaa ... wat an actor  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## abhimallu



----------


## abhimallu



----------


## Jishnu Anand

> Watching loudspeaker.. love you ikkaaa ... wat an actor


whch channel?

----------


## mujthaba

> whch channel?


youtube ...  :Smile:

----------


## abhimallu



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## sha



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


This is an interesting pic.........

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

bigb climax location

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## sachin

http://news.keralakaumudi.com/news.p...52be95943d2e86

----------


## frincekjoseph

> Ee photosil kaanunnathinte oru 5 eratti aalukal undaayirunnu...Phone charge theernna kond Ellaam cover cheyyan pattiyillaaa
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]


*Matulla so called Superstarsinu Keralathil swapnam kanan pattilla ee maathiri Crowd ......*

----------


## Manoj

> http://news.keralakaumudi.com/news.p...52be95943d2e86


Bhaskar, Achadin okke kazhinju nokkiyal mathi...

----------


## sachin

> Bhaskar, Achadin okke kazhinju nokkiyal mathi...


k athu mathi but ee project okke undayal next yr ikkakku super ayirikkum................
anwar n amal padam nadannal mathiyayirunnu chumma rumours akathe real ayitulla project akane...............

----------


## KARNAN



----------


## KARNAN

> k athu mathi but ee project okke undayal next yr ikkakku super ayirikkum................
> anwar n amal padam nadannal mathiyayirunnu chumma rumours akathe real ayitulla project akane...............


For me next yr leela.suveeran film.pathemari.lady director nte kadalasu pookal ivayoke undayal mathiyayirunu

----------


## sachin

> For me next yr leela.suveeran film.pathemari.lady director nte kadalasu pookal ivayoke undayal mathiyayirunu


appol anwar amalinekkal okke gambheramano ee projects okke i don't think so................

----------


## Manoj

> For me next yr leela.suveeran film.pathemari.lady director nte kadalasu pookal ivayoke undayal mathiyayirunu


Pathemari ozhike bakiyonnum nadakaruthu...

----------


## SachinMammookka

> For me next yr leela.suveeran film.pathemari.lady director nte kadalasu pookal ivayoke undayal mathiyayirunu


ee lady director Anjali Menon aaaano enna adipoli aaakum......waiting 4 that movie  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## abhimallu



----------


## Rohit R

> 


Ikkaaa  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## SachinMammookka

> 


MegaStar

 :Declare:  :Thumbup1:  :Good:  :Thumbup:  :Clap:  :Cheers1:  :Cheers1:

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> ee lady director Anjali Menon aaaano enna adipoli aaakum......waiting 4 that movie


ee project anjali menon alla...vere oru woman director aanu...

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> Pathemari ozhike bakiyonnum nadakaruthu...


why?...lella,suvveran film okke nalla projects aanu...

----------


## wayanadan

> http://news.keralakaumudi.com/news.p...52be95943d2e86


*anwarinu vasrshathil oru padam enkilum cheythoode*

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Megastar Mammootty is getting ready for two
mighty projects next year. If reports are to be
believed he will join hands with two of the
brightest young directors in Malayalam film.
First up will be Anwar Rasheed who has already
directed two Mammootty blockbusters. It is
heard that Anwar who was originally scheduled
to start a Fahad Fazil project titled
'Maniyarayile Jinnu', has reportedly postponed
it for unknown reasons. Now he is getting ready
with the Mammootty project.
Amal Neerad who is riding high after the super
success of his atest movie 'Iyyobinte
Pusthakam', is also doing the groundwork for a
Mammootty project in the not so distant
feature. This movie will be scripted by Unni.R.
Interestingly both Anwar and Amal made their
debut in films through Mammootty starrers. And
when these hugely rated directors join hands
with the iconic star, sparks are bound to fly.
Mammootty fans have truly memorable times
ahead,it seems.

 @Mayavi 369

----------


## moovybuf

> Megastar Mammootty is getting ready for two
> mighty projects next year. If reports are to be
> believed he will join hands with two of the
> brightest young directors in Malayalam film.
> First up will be Anwar Rasheed who has already
> directed two Mammootty blockbusters. It is
> heard that Anwar who was originally scheduled
> to start a Fahad Fazil project titled
> 'Maniyarayile Jinnu', has reportedly postponed
> ...


ithu sathyam aanekil reportum sathyam aayirikkum..

----------


## sha

http://goo.gl/Cs0IYk

മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ നിര്*ദേശം: മുഖത്തേറ്റ പൊള്ളലിനു ചികിത്സയ്ക്കായി ലക്ഷ്മി പതഞ്ജലിയിലേക്ക്*


കോട്ടയം: യാദൃച്ഛികമാകാമത്. പക്ഷേ, മൂന്ന് അതികായര്* ഒന്നിച്ചപ്പോള്* അത് സാന്ത്വനമാവുന്നത് ലക്ഷ്മി എന്ന 24 കാരിക്ക്. എല്ലാറ്റിനും കാരണക്കാരനായതോ മെഗാസ്റ്റാര്* മമ്മൂട്ടി. 'സത്യമേവജയതേ' എന്ന ടി.വി.പ്രോഗ്രാം കണ്ടുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുമ്പോഴാണ് അദ്ദേഹം, മുഖം മുഴുവന്* പൊള്ളി വികൃതമായ നിലയിലുള്ള ലക്ഷ്മിയെ കാണുന്നത്. കല്യാണം കഴിക്കാമോ എന്ന ചോദ്യത്തിന് പറ്റില്ലെന്ന് 15-ാമത്തെ വയസ്സില്* മറുപടി പറഞ്ഞതിന് ഒരാള്* മുഖത്ത് ആസിഡ് ഒഴിച്ചു പൊള്ളിച്ച ആഗ്രക്കാരി. യു.എസ്സിന്റെ ഇന്റര്*നാഷണല്* വിമന്* ഓഫ് കറേജ് അവാര്*ഡ് കരസ്ഥമാക്കിയ, ആസിഡ് ആക്രമണങ്ങളില്* മുഖം പൊള്ളിക്കപ്പെട്ടുപോയ സ്ത്രീകളുടെ കൂട്ടായ്മകളുടെ മുന്നണിപ്പോരാളി. 

'ടി.വി.പ്രോഗ്രാം കണ്ടുകഴിഞ്ഞ ഉടെന ഐന്ന വിളിച്ചിട്ട് ചോദിച്ചു, നമുക്ക് ചികിത്സിച്ചാല്* മുഖെത്ത വൈകൃതങ്ങള്* മാറ്റി അവരെ പഴയരീതിയില്* ആക്കാമോ എന്ന്. നമുക്ക് പരമാവധി ശ്രമിക്കാമെന്ന് ഞാന്* മറുപടി പറഞ്ഞു'.

പൊള്ളലിന്റെ ചികിത്സയ്ക്ക് പേരുകേട്ട, മമ്മൂട്ടി ഡയറക്ടറായുള്ള പതഞ്ജലി ആസ്​പത്രിയിലെ പ്രധാന വൈദ്യന്* ജ്യോതിഷ്*കുമാറിന് ആത്മവിശ്വാസമേറെ.

പിന്നെല്ലാം പെട്ടെന്നായിരുന്നു. അമീര്*ഖാനെ നേരിട്ടു വിളിച്ച മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് വാട്ട്*സ്ആപ്പിലൂടെ ലക്ഷ്മിയെപ്പറ്റിയുള്ള വിവരങ്ങള്* അദ്ദേഹം അയച്ചുകൊടുത്തു; ഫോണിലൂടെ മറ്റു വിശദാംശങ്ങളും. തുടര്*ന്ന്, ലക്ഷ്മിയെത്തേടി മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ നിര്*ദേശപ്രകാരം ജ്യോതിഷ്*കുമാര്* നേരെ ആഗ്രയ്ക്ക്. അവിടെ കണ്ടെത്താനാവുന്നില്ല; ദില്ലിയിലാണെന്നു മനസ്സിലായി. കാര്യങ്ങള്* അറിഞ്ഞ ഓസ്*കര്*ജേതാവ് റസൂല്* പൂക്കുട്ടി ആയിരുന്നു പിന്നെ തുണയായത്. ദില്ലിയില്* അവരെ കണ്ടെത്തി അവരോട് സംസാരിക്കാന്* എല്ലാ സഹായങ്ങളും അദ്ദേഹം ചെയ്തുകൊടുത്തു. അവരെത്തുകയാണ് ഞായറാഴ്ച.

എട്ടുവര്*ഷത്തോളം വീടിനുള്ളില്*നിന്നു പുറത്തിറങ്ങാതെ കഴിഞ്ഞ ലക്ഷ്മി ഇന്ന് ഇത്തരത്തില്* വികൃതമാക്കപ്പെട്ട സ്ത്രീകളുടെ കൂട്ടായ്മയുടെ നേതാവാണ്. എല്ലാവരുംകൂടി ചേര്*ന്ന് ആസിഡ് നിര്*ത്തലാക്കണമെന്നാവശ്യപ്പെട്ട് കേന്ദ്രമന്ത്രി സുശീല്* കുമാര്* ഷിന്*ഡെയ്ക്ക് നിവേദനം നല്*കാന്* പോയി. 

'മൂന്നു മണിക്കൂര്* അദ്ദേഹത്തെ കാത്തിരുന്നു, ഓഫീസില്*. പക്ഷേ, അഞ്ചുമിനുട്ടുപോലും ഞങ്ങളോട് സംസാരിക്കാന്* സമയം അനുവദിച്ചില്ല. ഒടുവില്* കാര്* തടഞ്ഞുനിര്*ത്തി നിവേദനം നല്*കുകയായിരുന്നു. ബന്ധുക്കളും നാട്ടുകാരും കേന്ദ്രമന്ത്രിപോലും ഞങ്ങളെ കണ്ടാല്* ഒഴിഞ്ഞുപോകാനാണു ശ്രമിക്കുന്നത്. അത്ര അശ്രീകരങ്ങളാണോ ഞങ്ങള്*. പക്ഷേ, അമീര്*ഖാന്*ജിയുടെയും റസൂല്* സാറിന്റെയും, എല്ലാത്തിനുമുപരി മമ്മുക്കയുടെയും സ്*നേഹവായ്പും കരുണയും എനിക്ക് ഏറെ സന്തോഷമാണു തരുന്നത്'-ലക്ഷ്മി പറയുന്നു .
ഞായറാഴ്ച പുലര്*ച്ചെ കേരളത്തിലെത്തുന്ന ലക്ഷ്മി മലപ്പുറത്തുള്ള പതഞ്ജലി ആയുര്*വേദ ചികിത്സാകേന്ദ്രത്തിലെത്തും. ചികിത്സച്ചെലവുകളും യാത്രച്ചെലവുകളും വഹിക്കുന്നതും മമ്മൂട്ടിതന്നെ.

ikkaa.... :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## jimmy

> http://goo.gl/Cs0IYk
> 
> മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ നിര്*ദേശം: മുഖത്തേറ്റ പൊള്ളലിനു ചികിത്സയ്ക്കായി ലക്ഷ്മി പതഞ്ജലിയിലേക്ക്*
> 
> 
> കോട്ടയം: യാദൃച്ഛികമാകാമത്. പക്ഷേ, മൂന്ന് അതികായര്* ഒന്നിച്ചപ്പോള്* അത് സാന്ത്വനമാവുന്നത് ലക്ഷ്മി എന്ന 24 കാരിക്ക്. എല്ലാറ്റിനും കാരണക്കാരനായതോ മെഗാസ്റ്റാര്* മമ്മൂട്ടി. 'സത്യമേവജയതേ' എന്ന ടി.വി.പ്രോഗ്രാം കണ്ടുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുമ്പോഴാണ് അദ്ദേഹം, മുഖം മുഴുവന്* പൊള്ളി വികൃതമായ നിലയിലുള്ള ലക്ഷ്മിയെ കാണുന്നത്. കല്യാണം കഴിക്കാമോ എന്ന ചോദ്യത്തിന് പറ്റില്ലെന്ന് 15-ാമത്തെ വയസ്സില്* മറുപടി പറഞ്ഞതിന് ഒരാള്* മുഖത്ത് ആസിഡ് ഒഴിച്ചു പൊള്ളിച്ച ആഗ്രക്കാരി. യു.എസ്സിന്റെ ഇന്റര്*നാഷണല്* വിമന്* ഓഫ് കറേജ് അവാര്*ഡ് കരസ്ഥമാക്കിയ, ആസിഡ് ആക്രമണങ്ങളില്* മുഖം പൊള്ളിക്കപ്പെട്ടുപോയ സ്ത്രീകളുടെ കൂട്ടായ്മകളുടെ മുന്നണിപ്പോരാളി. 
> 
> 'ടി.വി.പ്രോഗ്രാം കണ്ടുകഴിഞ്ഞ ഉടെന ഐന്ന വിളിച്ചിട്ട് ചോദിച്ചു, നമുക്ക് ചികിത്സിച്ചാല്* മുഖെത്ത വൈകൃതങ്ങള്* മാറ്റി അവരെ പഴയരീതിയില്* ആക്കാമോ എന്ന്. നമുക്ക് പരമാവധി ശ്രമിക്കാമെന്ന് ഞാന്* മറുപടി പറഞ്ഞു'.
> 
> ...


ee mahanaya nadante nadanam njan aradhikkunnu, ee manusyante nanma ye njan snehikknnu

----------


## Manoj

> ithu sathyam aanekil reportum sathyam aayirikkum..


Anwar, anjalimenon padam okkeyundu..Amal padavum undu- onninteyum details aayitilla, ennu thudangumennum ariyilla...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Kuwait Mammukkaye Kaanan ninna Crowdil Ninnoru Drsyam  :Band:

----------


## : Raaz :

*ente ponnooo.. oru rakshayum illa.. ennaa oru Glamour aanu ingeru.. Kuwait il aadhyamayi Ikka oru Clinic nte ulghadanathinu vannappo.. adhehathe neril kanan ee njanum poyirunnu.. bhamayeyum.. chackochaneyum.. juhi chawlayeyum kandittum.. ishtta thaarathe onnu kanan kaathirunnu veenudm.. dhaa varunnu... Kuwait policinte Akambadiyode.. enthoru security aarunnu frm kuwait police.. Ikkaye adhyamayaanu neril kaanunnathu.. Big B yudeyum sethuramayya CBI yudeyum BGM koode adheham stagilekku.. aduth ninnu thanne nalla clear aayi thanne ikkaye kaanan patti.. sathyam.. ee 63 vayassilum ingerude aa Glamour.sammathichu ponnoo... enthu crwod aayirunnu.. Ikka:  eniyum ningale ellavareyum onu serikku kanaan vendi veendum verika thanne cheyyum ennu parayendi vannu oru aaveshamaayirunnu... kurache samsarichulloo enkilum.. nalla thamaasha niranja speach aarunnu..*

----------


## wayanadan

> http://goo.gl/Cs0IYk
> 
> മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ നിര്*ദേശം: മുഖത്തേറ്റ പൊള്ളലിനു ചികിത്സയ്ക്കായി ലക്ഷ്മി പതഞ്ജലിയിലേക്ക്*
> 
> 
> കോട്ടയം: യാദൃച്ഛികമാകാമത്. പക്ഷേ, മൂന്ന് അതികായര്* ഒന്നിച്ചപ്പോള്* അത് സാന്ത്വനമാവുന്നത് ലക്ഷ്മി എന്ന 24 കാരിക്ക്. എല്ലാറ്റിനും കാരണക്കാരനായതോ മെഗാസ്റ്റാര്* മമ്മൂട്ടി. 'സത്യമേവജയതേ' എന്ന ടി.വി.പ്രോഗ്രാം കണ്ടുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുമ്പോഴാണ് അദ്ദേഹം, മുഖം മുഴുവന്* പൊള്ളി വികൃതമായ നിലയിലുള്ള ലക്ഷ്മിയെ കാണുന്നത്. കല്യാണം കഴിക്കാമോ എന്ന ചോദ്യത്തിന് പറ്റില്ലെന്ന് 15-ാമത്തെ വയസ്സില്* മറുപടി പറഞ്ഞതിന് ഒരാള്* മുഖത്ത് ആസിഡ് ഒഴിച്ചു പൊള്ളിച്ച ആഗ്രക്കാരി. യു.എസ്സിന്റെ ഇന്റര്*നാഷണല്* വിമന്* ഓഫ് കറേജ് അവാര്*ഡ് കരസ്ഥമാക്കിയ, ആസിഡ് ആക്രമണങ്ങളില്* മുഖം പൊള്ളിക്കപ്പെട്ടുപോയ സ്ത്രീകളുടെ കൂട്ടായ്മകളുടെ മുന്നണിപ്പോരാളി. 
> 
> 'ടി.വി.പ്രോഗ്രാം കണ്ടുകഴിഞ്ഞ ഉടെന ഐന്ന വിളിച്ചിട്ട് ചോദിച്ചു, നമുക്ക് ചികിത്സിച്ചാല്* മുഖെത്ത വൈകൃതങ്ങള്* മാറ്റി അവരെ പഴയരീതിയില്* ആക്കാമോ എന്ന്. നമുക്ക് പരമാവധി ശ്രമിക്കാമെന്ന് ഞാന്* മറുപടി പറഞ്ഞു'.
> 
> ...


*സുശീല്* കുമാര്* ഷിന്*ഡെ*  :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:

----------


## wayanadan

*ലക്ഷ്മിയുടെ ചികിത്സ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഏറ്റെടുക്കുന്നു
*


കൊച്ചി: സിനിമയില്* മാത്രമല്ല, റിയല്* ലൈഫിലും ഹീറോ മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്നെ. നാട് നന്നാക്കാന്* മൈ ട്രീ ചാലഞ്ചും, നാളേയ്ക്ക് ഒരു നല്ല തലമുറയെ വാര്*ത്തെടുക്കാന്* അഡിക്ടഡ് ടു കേരളയും, പ്ലാസ്റ്റിക് നിര്*മാര്*ജനത്തിലും മാത്രമൊതുങ്ങുന്നതല്ല മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന മെഗാസ്റ്റാറിന്റെ സാമൂഹ്യ സേവനങ്ങള്*. ജനങ്ങള്* തനിക്ക് നല്*കിയ സ്റ്റാര്* എന്ന പദവി എല്ലാ അര്*ത്ഥത്തിലും നിലര്*നിര്*ത്തുന്നതാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഓരോ പ്രവൃത്തിയുമെന്ന് പറയാതെ വയ്യ. കേരളത്തിനകത്ത് രോഗങ്ങളോട് പൊരുതിയ പലര്*ക്കും, പലതരത്തിലും സാധ്വനമായി എത്തിയ മമ്മൂട്ടി, ഇനി ആസിഡ് ആക്രമണത്തിന് ഇരയായ ദില്ലി സ്വദേശി ലക്ഷ്മിയുടെ ചികിത്സയും ഏറ്റെടുക്കുന്നു.

ആമിര്* ഖാന്* അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന സത്യേമേവ ജയതേ എന്ന ടിവി പരിപാടിയിലൂടെ ലക്ഷ്മിയുടെ ജീവിതം ലോകത്തിന് മുന്നില്* തുറന്നു കാട്ടിയിരുന്നു. ഇത് ശ്രദ്ധയില്*പ്പെട്ട റസൂല്* പൂക്കുട്ടിയാണ് വിവരം മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വിളിച്ചറിയിച്ചത്. ഉടന്* തന്നെ മമ്മൂട്ടി ആമീര്* ഖാനെ വിളിച്ച് തന്നാല്* കഴിയുന്നതൊക്കെ ലക്ഷ്മിയ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി ചെയ്യാമെന്ന് ഏല്*ക്കുകയായിരുന്നു. ലക്ഷ്മിയെ കുറിച്ചുള്ള എല്ലാ വിവരങ്ങളും ആമീര്*ഖാന്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്ക് കൈമാറി. തന്റെ ആയുര്*വേദ സ്ഥാപനമായ പതഞ്ജലിയിലൂടെയാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി ലക്ഷ്മിയ്ക്ക് സൗജന്യ ചികിത്സ ഒരുക്കുന്നത്. ഇന്നലെ (29-11-2014) ലക്ഷ്മി പതഞ്ജലിയില്* എത്തി. മുഖ്യ ചികിത്സകനായ ജ്യോതിഷ് കുമാറിന്റെ മേല്*നോട്ടത്തില്* ചികിത്സയും ആരംഭിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞു.

----------


## Manoj

> *ലക്ഷ്മിയുടെ ചികിത്സ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഏറ്റെടുക്കുന്നു
> *
> 
> 
> കൊച്ചി: സിനിമയില്* മാത്രമല്ല, റിയല്* ലൈഫിലും ഹീറോ മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്നെ. നാട് നന്നാക്കാന്* മൈ ട്രീ ചാലഞ്ചും, നാളേയ്ക്ക് ഒരു നല്ല തലമുറയെ വാര്*ത്തെടുക്കാന്* അഡിക്ടഡ് ടു കേരളയും, പ്ലാസ്റ്റിക് നിര്*മാര്*ജനത്തിലും മാത്രമൊതുങ്ങുന്നതല്ല മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന മെഗാസ്റ്റാറിന്റെ സാമൂഹ്യ സേവനങ്ങള്*. ജനങ്ങള്* തനിക്ക് നല്*കിയ സ്റ്റാര്* എന്ന പദവി എല്ലാ അര്*ത്ഥത്തിലും നിലര്*നിര്*ത്തുന്നതാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഓരോ പ്രവൃത്തിയുമെന്ന് പറയാതെ വയ്യ. കേരളത്തിനകത്ത് രോഗങ്ങളോട് പൊരുതിയ പലര്*ക്കും, പലതരത്തിലും സാധ്വനമായി എത്തിയ മമ്മൂട്ടി, ഇനി ആസിഡ് ആക്രമണത്തിന് ഇരയായ ദില്ലി സ്വദേശി ലക്ഷ്മിയുടെ ചികിത്സയും ഏറ്റെടുക്കുന്നു.
> 
> ആമിര്* ഖാന്* അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന സത്യേമേവ ജയതേ എന്ന ടിവി പരിപാടിയിലൂടെ ലക്ഷ്മിയുടെ ജീവിതം ലോകത്തിന് മുന്നില്* തുറന്നു കാട്ടിയിരുന്നു. ഇത് ശ്രദ്ധയില്*പ്പെട്ട റസൂല്* പൂക്കുട്ടിയാണ് വിവരം മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വിളിച്ചറിയിച്ചത്. ഉടന്* തന്നെ മമ്മൂട്ടി ആമീര്* ഖാനെ വിളിച്ച് തന്നാല്* കഴിയുന്നതൊക്കെ ലക്ഷ്മിയ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി ചെയ്യാമെന്ന് ഏല്*ക്കുകയായിരുന്നു. ലക്ഷ്മിയെ കുറിച്ചുള്ള എല്ലാ വിവരങ്ങളും ആമീര്*ഖാന്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്ക് കൈമാറി. തന്റെ ആയുര്*വേദ സ്ഥാപനമായ പതഞ്ജലിയിലൂടെയാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി ലക്ഷ്മിയ്ക്ക് സൗജന്യ ചികിത്സ ഒരുക്കുന്നത്. ഇന്നലെ (29-11-2014) ലക്ഷ്മി പതഞ്ജലിയില്* എത്തി. മുഖ്യ ചികിത്സകനായ ജ്യോതിഷ് കുമാറിന്റെ മേല്*നോട്ടത്തില്* ചികിത്സയും ആരംഭിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞു.



Athaanu nammude ikka....

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*Proud to be a fan of u Mammookka ......*

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan

*ഈ പോസ്റ്റ്* ആയിരിക്കാം വൈശാഖ്  ഇങ്ങിനെ ഒരു വിഷദീകര**ണം** ഇടാൻ കാരണം*

----------


## misbah7722

> ലോകത്തിൽ എവിടെയെല്ലാം എത്രമാത്രം 
> മലയാളികൾ ഉണ്ടെന്നറിയണമെങ്കിൽ, 
> ഒരുതവണ മമ്മൂക്ക അവിടെ ചെന്നാൽ മതി...
> 
> (മമ്മൂക്ക കുവൈറ്റിൽ)







> ee photosil kaanunnathinte oru 5 eratti aalukal undaayirunnu...phone charge theernna kond ellaam cover cheyyan pattiyillaaa
> 
> [img][/img]
> [img][/img]
> [img][/img]
> [img][/img]
> [img][/img]
> [img][/img]



*ithokke kondanu nammal malayaalikal idhehatte snehatodeyum aveshatodeyum alpam ahankaaratodeyum nammude tararajav enn vilikunath
one and only megastar...nammude swantam mammukka*

----------


## ikkafan

> 


entha ithil vyshak prnjirikunnath ? Vaykn patanila

----------


## kannan

> Athaanu nammude ikka....


 :Beee:  . . . .

----------


## ikkafan

Red wine media plinged  :Ennekollu: 

Vyshakh :salut:

----------


## wayanadan

> . . . .


 :Vedi:  :Vedi:

----------


## wayanadan

> Red wine media plinged 
> 
> Vyshakh


*vaayichaaaaaaaaaaaa ?/*

----------


## amintvm

തനിക്കും മെഗാ സ്റ്റാര്* മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കും എതിരെ സോഷ്യല്* മീഡിയകളില്* പ്രചരിക്കുന്ന കുപ്രചാരണങ്ങളെക്കുറിച്ച് സംവിധായകന്* വൈശാഖ് പ്രതികരിക്കുന്നു.
എനിക്കെതിരെ ആണെങ്കിൽ ഞാൻ പ്രതികരിക്കില്ലായിരുന്നു . ഇത് എന്റെ മമ്മൂക്കക്കെതിരെയാണ് കാപാലികർ ഇല്ലാ കഥ എഴുതുന്നത് . എനിക്ക് പ്രതികരിക്കാതിരിക്കാൻ കഴിയില്ല . കാരണം എന്നെ ജീവിതത്തിലേക്ക് കൈപിടിച്ച് ഉയര്ത്തിയവനാണ് എന്റെ മമ്മൂക്ക : വൈശാഖ് 
മലയാള സിനിമയില്* ഇന്ന്* വൈശാക് അടയ്ക്കം ഒരുപുതു തലമുറ സംവിധായകന്* ഉണ്ടേല്*...അതില്ന്റെ പിന്നില്* മമ്മുക്കയുടെ ത്യാഗം തന്നെയാണ്.ഇക്കാക് അല്ലാതെ മലയാളത്തില്* അല്ല ഇന്ത്യന്* സിനിമയില്*ഇതുപോലെ പുതിയ സംവിധായകരെയുംനടന്മാരെയും അവതരിപ്പിക്കാന്* കഴിയില്ല.....

http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...750705&tabId=3

----------


## ikkafan

> *vaayichaaaaaaaaaaaa ?/*


ya 4ever machan ayachthannu

----------


## mynameisSHAN



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## kannan

> 


So Anwar Amal project ithaano ? . . . Anwar direct cheyyunna project ille ?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## sha

> So Anwar Amal project ithaano ? . . . Anwar direct cheyyunna project ille ?


fb update aanu bhai ............

----------


## sha

പൊട്ടിക്കരഞ്ഞ് ഞെട്ടിച്ച മമ്മൂട്ടി
“അർത്ഥം” എന്ന സിനിമയുടെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ് നടക്കുന്ന സമയം. മമ്മൂട്ടി , ജയറാം തുടങ്ങിയവർ സെറ്റിലുണ്ട്. സത്യൻ അന്തിക്കാടാണ് സംവിധായകൻ. റെയിൽവേ പാളത്തിൽ ചാടി ആത്മഹത്യയ്ക്ക് ശ്രമിക്കുന്ന ജയറാമിന്*റെ കഥാപാത്രത്തെ, മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കഥാപാത്രം രക്ഷിക്കുന്ന രംഗമാണ് ഷൂട്ട്* ചെയ്യുന്നത്. ലൈവ് ആയി ഓടുന്ന ഒരു ട്രെയിനിലെ എഞ്ചിൻ ഡ്രൈവറുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട് , ടൈമിംഗ് ഒക്കെ വ്യക്തമായി മനസ്സിലാക്കിയാണ് ഷൂട്ട്* പ്ലാൻ ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നത്. സംവിധായകൻ സത്യൻ അന്തിക്കാടിനോട് എഞ്ചിൻ ഡ്രൈവർ ചില നിർദ്ദേശങ്ങൾ നൽകിയിരുന്നു. ട്രെയിൻ എത്തുന്നതിനു മുൻപ് തന്നെ, ഏർപ്പാടുകളൊക്കെ ചെയ്ത്, അബദ്ധം ഒന്നും സംഭവിക്കാതെ ഷൂട്ട്* ചെയ്യണം എന്നായിരുന്നു അയാൾ പറഞ്ഞത്. കാരണം, റെയിൽവേയുടെ ഭാഗത്ത് നിന്നുള്ള അനുവാദം വാങ്ങാതെയാണ്, അത്തരമൊരു രംഗം ചെയ്യാൻ ടീം തയ്യാറായത്.
ട്രെയിൻ എത്തും എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞ സമയമായി. മമ്മൂട്ടിയും, ജയറാമും സ്പോട്ടിൽ എത്തി. സത്യൻ അന്തിക്കാട് അവർക്ക് രംഗം വിവരിച്ചു കൊടുത്തു. വിശദാംശങ്ങൾ മനസ്സിലാക്കിയ മമ്മൂട്ടി , ജയറാമിന് ചില സുരക്ഷാ നിർദ്ദേശങ്ങൾ നൽകി. ഒപ്പം “പേടിക്കാതെടാ, എല്ലാം ഭംഗിയാകും” എന്ന് പറയുകയും ചെയ്തു. രണ്ടും പേരും പൊസിഷൻ ചെയ്തു നിന്ന സമയം മുതൽ , ജയറാമിന്*റെ കയ്യിൽ പിടിച്ചു കൊണ്ട്, മമ്മൂട്ടി പറഞ്ഞത് തന്നെ ആവർത്തിച്ചു കൊണ്ടിരുന്നു. സമയം അടുക്കുന്തോറും, മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കൈകൾ വിറയ്ക്കുന്നുണ്ടെന്ന് ജയറാം മനസ്സിലാക്കി. ഒപ്പം ആളിന്*റെ മുഖ ഭാവവും മാറിത്തുടങ്ങി. സർവ്വത്ര ടെൻഷൻ ! അടുത്ത് നിൽക്കുന്നത് കൊണ്ട് , ജയറാമിന് മാത്രമാണ് അത് അറിയാൻ സാധിച്ചത്.
ട്രെയിൻ എത്താറായപ്പോൾ, സംവിധായകൻ സ്റ്റാർട്ട് പറഞ്ഞ് റെഡിയായി. ട്രെയിൻ എത്തി. പാളത്തിൽ നിൽക്കുന്ന ജയറാമിനെ, മമ്മൂട്ടി ശക്തിയായി പിടിച്ചു മാറ്റിയതും, സെക്കന്റുകളുടെ വ്യത്യാസത്തിൽ ട്രെയിൻ കടന്നു പോവുകയും ചെയ്തു. സെറ്റ് മുഴുവൻ കയ്യടിയും, ആർപ്പു വിളികളും. ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ് കാണാൻ നിന്ന കാണികളും അത് ആവർത്തിച്ചു. പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചതിനേക്കാളും, നന്നായി ചെയ്യാൻ സാധിച്ച സന്തോഷത്തിൽ ജയറാം , മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നോക്കി. പുള്ളിക്കാരനെ അവിടെ കാണാനില്ല. ചുറ്റും കണ്ണോടിച്ച ജയറാമിന് കാണാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത് , ദൂരെ മാറി നിന്ന് പൊട്ടിക്കരയുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടിയെയായിരുന്നു ! സംവിധായകൻ ഉൾപ്പെടെ എല്ലാവരും അത് കണ്ടു. എല്ലാവരും കുറച്ചു നേരത്തേയ്ക്ക് സ്തബ്ധരായിപ്പോയി. അപ്പോഴാണ്*, ജയറാമിന് മനസ്സിലായത്*, പുറമേ ദേഷ്യക്കാരനാണെങ്കിലും , ഉള്ളിൽ എത്രത്തോളം നിഷ്ക്കളങ്കനാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന സത്യം

----------


## moovybuf

ithu njaan jayaram chrima chirima-il parayunanthu ketitund.... super sambavam aayirunu.. jayaram avatharipicha reethi kettal chirichu pandaaram adangum... ithu vaayichaal vere emotions aanu varika  :Laughing: ...

jayaram athil kure memories parayunund.. anyaayam thanne aanu palathum...  :salut:  jayaram

----------


## sha



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Vyshak sir  :salut:  mammukka  :Yahoo: 

Redwine media manja nadathunna Sasikal piling  :Hoennekollu:  ivde undallo redwine media fans  :Hoennekollu:  pokkirirajayl idayk Salim Kumar upayogikunna oru vaaku adehathinte ivdethe username  :Hoennekollu:  Ini thuppikaanikan parayaruth  :Phhhh:   :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Hail

> ithu njaan jayaram chrima chirima-il parayunanthu ketitund.... super sambavam aayirunu.. jayaram avatharipicha reethi kettal chirichu pandaaram adangum... ithu vaayichaal vere emotions aanu varika ...
> 
> jayaram athil kure memories parayunund.. anyaayam thanne aanu palathum...  jayaram



athu njanum kandirunnu..

"Appozhaanu jayaraminu manassilaayathu" :P
nammalkku manassilaki tharuka enna udhesham kondu ezhuthiyathaanelum..Appozhaanu jayaraminu manassilaayathu..  :Very Happy: 

mammootty choodananenna pazhaya sthiram pallavi pole thanne, ippo mammootty paavam aanennoru sthiram pallaviyum varunnundu nnu thonnunnu.. pandu ezhuthi pidippichavarkku, ippo thirichezhuthi kurachu time koode angu thalli neekkaam..

"adyam kandapol pedi aarunnu,, 2 divasam kazhinjapol pedi mari" enna dialogue ellaarum paranju bore adichu nnu ikka ee aduthu oru inrvw-il parayunnundaarunnu..

----------


## frincekjoseph

> Vyshak sir  mammukka 
> 
> Redwine media manja nadathunna Sasikal piling  ivde undallo redwine media fans  pokkirirajayl idayk Salim Kumar upayogikunna oru vaaku adehathinte ivdethe username  Ini thuppikaanikan parayaruth


*Red Wine Media Fans okke evideee........*

----------


## amintvm

> Vyshak sir  mammukka 
> 
> Redwine media manja nadathunna Sasikal piling * ivde undallo redwine media fans*  pokkirirajayl idayk Salim Kumar upayogikunna oru vaaku adehathinte ivdethe username  Ini thuppikaanikan parayaruth


Fans matramalla athinte adminum ivide ninnullataa... :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: ellam shashikal aayi... :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## frincekjoseph

> 


Hats Off ..... IKKA

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

Ivide aara red wine kunandarmaru??

----------


## Rohit R

Red wine mediayude page poottiyennu thonnunnu   :Giveup:

----------


## Shivettan

> Ivide aara red wine kunandarmaru??


athokke oru 'twist' aayittu irikkatte...  :Wink:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> athokke oru 'twist' aayittu irikkatte...


 :Laughing:                           .

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> athokke oru 'twist' aayittu irikkatte...


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## kannan

> athokke oru 'twist' aayittu irikkatte...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Next Year Engane  :Engane: 

Pathemari ▶ Salim Ahmed

Bhaskar The rascal ▶ Siddique ▶Vishu

Acha Din ▶  Marthandan ▶ Ramzan Rls

Akhil Paul movie ▶ Akhil Paul ▶ Onam Rls

Anwar Rasheed ▶ Xmas rls

----------


## Manoj

Ithinidayil oru anjalimenon, Payyamvellichanthu koodi manakunnundu....

----------


## frincekjoseph

> athokke oru 'twist' aayittu irikkatte...


*eee Twistenikistamaayi*  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## sha

Vaikom Vijayalakshmi




സല്യൂട്ട് മമ്മൂക്ക

കൊച്ചി: സിനിമയില്* മാത്രമല്ല, റിയല്* ലൈഫിലും ഹീറോ മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്നെ. നാട് നന്നാക്കാന്* മൈ ട്രീ ചാലഞ്ചും, നാളേയ്ക്ക് ഒരു നല്ല തലമുറയെ വാര്*ത്തെടുക്കാന്* അഡിക്ടഡ് ടു കേരളയും, പ്ലാസ്റ്റിക് നിര്*മാര്*ജനത്തിലും മാത്രമൊതുങ്ങുന്നതല്ല മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന മെഗാസ്റ്റാറിന്റെ സാമൂഹ്യ സേവനങ്ങള്*. ജനങ്ങള്* തനിക്ക് നല്*കിയ സ്റ്റാര്* എന്ന പദവി എല്ലാ അര്*ത്ഥത്തിലും നിലര്*നിര്*ത്തുന്നതാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഓരോ പ്രവൃത്തിയുമെന്ന് പറയാതെ വയ്യ.
കേരളത്തിനകത്ത് രോഗങ്ങളോട് പൊരുതിയ പലര്*ക്കും, പലതരത്തിലും സാധ്വനമായി എത്തിയ മമ്മൂട്ടി, ഇനി ആസിഡ് ആക്രമണത്തിന് ഇരയായ ദില്ലി സ്വദേശി ലക്ഷ്മിയുടെ ചികിത്സയും ഏറ്റെടുക്കുന്നു.

----------


## Leader

> ithu njaan jayaram chrima chirima-il parayunanthu ketitund.... super sambavam aayirunu.. jayaram avatharipicha reethi kettal chirichu pandaaram adangum... ithu vaayichaal vere emotions aanu varika ...
> 
> jayaram athil kure memories parayunund.. anyaayam thanne aanu palathum...  jayaram


ennalum enna koppile shooting anithokke...

----------


## Leader

> *സുശീല്* കുമാര്* ഷിന്*ഡെ*


acid nirthalakkanam polum.... enthokke avasyam anu...

----------


## wayanadan

> acid nirthalakkanam polum.... enthokke avasyam anu...


"മൂന്നു മണിക്കൂര്* അദ്ദേഹത്തെ കാത്തിരുന്നു, ഓഫീസില്*. പക്ഷേ, അഞ്ചുമിനുട്ടുപോലും ഞങ്ങളോട് സംസാരിക്കാന്* സമയം അനുവദിച്ചില്ല".
* leadrudeyullile congrressukaarn unarnnu  

acid nirthalakkunno illayo ennathalla prashnam oru 5 minut polum ivarude prashnam enthaanennu kelkkan polum thayyaraakatha manthriyude nilapaadu athu vimarshikkapedendathaanu *

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> *ഈ പോസ്റ്റ്* ആയിരിക്കാം വൈശാഖ്  ഇങ്ങിനെ ഒരു വിഷദീകര**ണം** ഇടാൻ കാരണം*



field out stariinte fansinu ippo swanthamayitu padamonumillatha karanam,matullavare padathe choryalum koodathe avarude personal karyangalilum idapedalanu pradhana pariapadi,naanamillathavanmar...ariyatha karyangal parayuka athu vechu posts undakuka...mamukyakku ittanu kotunathengilum cherthu parayunna aalkum athu prashnamanu ennu aalojikunilla...athu theliyikan vendi vyshak athinethire reply cheythu...ithu cheyunnavanmarku ithinum nallathu mate paniku pokunathanu...

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## BIGBrother

Bangalore International film festivelil Malayalathil ninnum Munnariyip and Njan  :Band:

----------


## Jishnu Anand

Aaryan Krishna Menon..FB status.......

മമ്മൂട്ടിയും ചില പുച്ഛകുട്ടപ്പന്മാരും !
ലാൽ മീഡിയ എന്ന സ്റ്റുഡിയോവിൽ വെച്ച് അന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടനെ കണ്ടു ഒരുപാട് നാളുകൾക്കു ശേഷം. കണ്ട ഉടനെ അദ്ദേഹം burn my body എന്ന ഞാൻ സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ഹ്രസ്വ ചിത്രത്തെ പറ്റി ചോദിച്ചു, youtube- ൽ upload ചെയ്യേണ്ട രീതികളെ പറ്റി പറഞ്ഞുതന്നു, കാര്യങ്ങൾ ഉഷാറായി നടക്കട്ടെ എന്ന് ആശംസിച്ചു. അതിനു ശേഷം ഇന്നലെ രാത്രിവരെ കുറേ സിനിമാക്കാരെ കണ്ടു, അതിൽ എല്ലാവരും അല്ല കുറച്ചാളുകളുടെ മുഖത്തെ സ്ഥായി ഭാവം പുച്ഛം ആണ്. കേൾക്കുന്ന,കാണുന്ന,മറ്റുള്ളവന്റെ ഏതു സിനിമയോടും പുച്ഛം ! എന്നാൽ അത്രേം ഉദാത്തമായ സിനിമകൾ ഉണ്ടാക്കുന്ന ആളുകൾ ആണെങ്കിൽ പിന്നേം സഹിക്കാം. മുടീം താടീം നീട്ടിയാലോ,മുഷിഞ്ഞ വസ്ത്രങ്ങൾ അണിഞ്ഞു perfume അടിച്ചു നടന്നാലോ, കഞ്ചാവ് വലിച്ചാലോ നിങ്ങൾ നല്ല സിനിമാക്കാരൻ ആകില്ല. അല്പം വിനയം,അല്പം നന്മ, ഒന്നുമില്ലാതെ എന്നെപോലെ ഉള്ള കുറേ സിനിമ സ്നേഹികൾ ജോലിം കളഞ്ഞ്*, നാട്ടീനും വീട്ടീന്നും തെറികേട്ടു, കയ്യിലുള്ളതെല്ലാം വിറ്റും,producer മാരുടെ കാലുപിടിച്ചും, നടന്മാരുടെ പുറകെ നടന്നു ഡേറ്റ് വാങ്ങിയും ഒരായിരം സ്വപ്നങ്ങളെ ചങ്കിലെറ്റി ഒരു ഷോര്ട്ട് ഫിലിം ഉണ്ടാക്കുമ്പോൾ പുച്ഛം മനസ്സിൽ വെച്ചിട്ട് കൃത്രിമമായി എങ്കിലും രണ്ടു നല്ലവാക്ക് പറയാൻ ശ്രമിക്കണം.
ഈ ലോകത്ത് ഏറ്റവും തെറ്റുധരിക്കപ്പെട്ടിരിക്കുന്ന രണ്ടുകാര്യങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്ന് ചേര എന്ന പാവം പാമ്പും പിന്നെ മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന കളങ്കമില്ലാത്ത മനുഷ്യസ്നേഹിയും!!
‪#‎aum‬

----------


## Harry

> Aaryan Krishna Menon..FB status.......
> 
> 
> ‪#‎aum‬


ithaara? FK member aano? 9 mutual friends  :Thinking:

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> ithaara? FK member aano? 9 mutual friends


 :Smile: ....ariyilla...short films okke eduthittund......related to film field.......

----------


## Leader

> "മൂന്നു മണിക്കൂര്* അദ്ദേഹത്തെ കാത്തിരുന്നു, ഓഫീസില്*. പക്ഷേ, അഞ്ചുമിനുട്ടുപോലും ഞങ്ങളോട് സംസാരിക്കാന്* സമയം അനുവദിച്ചില്ല".
> * leadrudeyullile congrressukaarn unarnnu  
> 
> acid nirthalakkunno illayo ennathalla prashnam oru 5 minut polum ivarude prashnam enthaanennu kelkkan polum thayyaraakatha manthriyude nilapaadu athu vimarshikkapedendathaanu *


vanna karyam enthanennu adyam thane minister ariyanamallo... acid nirodhikkanam ennanu vishayam enkil njanum kaanan sammathikkilla... nalla katha

----------


## KARNAN

Fb motham odukathe posts ikka Amal neerad  adutha padathinte peru"style ka bapp" Ennum paranju  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## kadathanadan

> Fb motham odukathe posts ikka Amal neerad  adutha padathinte peru"style ka bapp" Ennum paranju 


fk effect  :Band:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Fb motham odukathe posts ikka Amal neerad  adutha padathinte peru"style ka bapp" Ennum paranju 


Valla avshyuvumundayrnno  :Phhhh:

----------


## wayanadan

> Fb motham odukathe posts ikka Amal neerad  adutha padathinte peru"style ka bapp" Ennum paranju 


*ACHA DIN , STYLE KA BAPP  ellaam hindi mayam aanallo *   :Laughing:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

pathemari

----------


## KARNAN

> fk effect


Annalum ingsne undo mandanmar  :Doh:

----------


## KARNAN

:Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## KARNAN

> *ACHA DIN , STYLE KA BAPP  ellaam hindi mayam aanallo *


style ka baap ennathu padathinte perala  :Laughing:

----------


## sha



----------


## kadathanadan

> Annalum ingsne undo mandanmar


fbyil ipo varunna mikka cinema related postsum newsum oke ividunn churandunnathaaa

----------


## Basil369

> 


*Amal Next Movie With DQ & Next Unni R script for Martin -dQ ..*

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## premg

My friend Digital painting.......Ikkaaaaa.....

----------


## Jishnu Anand

kidilan......

----------


## sha

Ormakal Undayirikkanam - 1995

----------


## sha



----------


## Mayavi 369

ഇമ്മനുവലിനും , ദി ലാസ്റ്റ് സപ്പറിനും ശേഷം സിൻ-സിൽ സെല്ലുല്ലോയിഡിന്റെ ബാനറിൽ എസ് .ജോർജ്ജ് നിർമിക്കുന്ന " അച്ഛാ ദിൻ " ഫെബ്രുവരിയിൽ ഷൂട്ടിംഗ് ആരംഭിക്കുന്നു ....മെഗസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകൻ ആവുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൽ 2013ലെ മികച്ച വിജയങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്നായ " ദൈവത്തിന്റെ സ്വന്തം ക്ലീറ്റസ് " സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത ജി. മാർതാണ്ടൻ ആണ് സംവിധായകൻ .. ഇമ്മാനുവൽ സിനിമയുടെ സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് റൈറ്റർ ആയ വിജീഷ് തന്നെ ആണ് സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ്... 2015 റംസാൻ റിലീസായി ചിത്രം പ്ലേഹൗസ് റിലീസ് തിയേറ്ററിൽ എത്തിക്കും.

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## sha

ഫഹദല്ല, മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ് നായകന്*!

ബുധന്*, 3 ഡിസം*ബര്* 2014 (17:19 IST)

അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് അപ്രതീക്ഷിത നടുക്കങ്ങള്* സമ്മാനിക്കുന്ന സംവിധായകനാണ്. രാജമാണിക്യം, അണ്ണന്**തമ്പി, ഛോട്ടാമുംബൈ തുടങ്ങിയ മാസ് മസാല ചിത്രങ്ങള്* എടുത്ത അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് തന്നെയാണ് ബ്രിഡ്ജ്, ആമി (ലഘുചിത്രങ്ങള്*), ഉസ്താദ് ഹോട്ടല്* തുടങ്ങിയ ക്ലാസ് ചിത്രങ്ങളും എടുത്തത്. അതുകൊണ്ടുതന്നെ ഏത് രീതിയിലുള്ള സിനിമയാണ് അന്**വര്* അടുത്തതായി ഒരുക്കുന്നത് എന്നത് ആര്*ക്കും പ്രവചിക്കുക സാധ്യമല്ല.

'മണിയറയിലെ ജിന്ന്' എന്നായിരുന്നു അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് അടുത്തതായി ചെയ്യാനിരുന്ന സിനിമയുടെ പേര്. ഫഹദ് ഫാസില്* നായകനാകുന്ന സിനിമയുടെ തിരക്കഥ രഘുനാഥ് പലേരി രചിക്കുമെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകളുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. എന്നാല്* ആ സിനിമ തല്*ക്കാലം നടക്കില്ല എന്നാണ് പുതിയ വിവരം.

മണിയറയിലെ ജിന്നിന് പകരം മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരു അടിപൊളി എന്*റര്*ടെയ്*നര്* ഒരുക്കാനാണത്രേ അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് ആലോചിക്കുന്നത്. ഈ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ബെന്നി പി നായരമ്പലം തിരക്കഥ രചിക്കുമെന്നാണ് സൂചന.

അതേസമയം, 'പ്രേമം' എന്നൊരു റൊമാന്*റിക് ത്രില്ലര്* നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്നതിന്*റെ തിരക്കിലാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* അന്**വര്* റഷീദ്. അല്**ഫോണ്*സ് പുത്രന്* സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* നിവിന്* പോളിയാണ് നായകന്*. അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് ആദ്യം നിര്*മ്മിച്ച ബാംഗ്ലൂര്* ഡെയ്സ് മലയാളത്തിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ പണം*വാരിപ്പടങ്ങളില്* ഒന്നാണ്.

----------


## Mayavi 369

Anwar Padam  :Yahoo:

----------


## MHP369

ullathanno??????

----------


## sachin

> ഫഹദല്ല, മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ് നായകന്*!
> 
> ബുധന്*, 3 ഡിസം*ബര്* 2014 (17:19 IST)
> 
> അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് അപ്രതീക്ഷിത നടുക്കങ്ങള്* സമ്മാനിക്കുന്ന സംവിധായകനാണ്. രാജമാണിക്യം, അണ്ണന്**തമ്പി, ഛോട്ടാമുംബൈ തുടങ്ങിയ മാസ് മസാല ചിത്രങ്ങള്* എടുത്ത അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് തന്നെയാണ് ബ്രിഡ്ജ്, ആമി (ലഘുചിത്രങ്ങള്*), ഉസ്താദ് ഹോട്ടല്* തുടങ്ങിയ ക്ലാസ് ചിത്രങ്ങളും എടുത്തത്. അതുകൊണ്ടുതന്നെ ഏത് രീതിയിലുള്ള സിനിമയാണ് അന്**വര്* അടുത്തതായി ഒരുക്കുന്നത് എന്നത് ആര്*ക്കും പ്രവചിക്കുക സാധ്യമല്ല.
> 
> 'മണിയറയിലെ ജിന്ന്' എന്നായിരുന്നു അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് അടുത്തതായി ചെയ്യാനിരുന്ന സിനിമയുടെ പേര്. ഫഹദ് ഫാസില്* നായകനാകുന്ന സിനിമയുടെ തിരക്കഥ രഘുനാഥ് പലേരി രചിക്കുമെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകളുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. എന്നാല്* ആ സിനിമ തല്*ക്കാലം നടക്കില്ല എന്നാണ് പുതിയ വിവരം.
> 
> മണിയറയിലെ ജിന്നിന് പകരം മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരു അടിപൊളി എന്*റര്*ടെയ്*നര്* ഒരുക്കാനാണത്രേ അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് ആലോചിക്കുന്നത്. ഈ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ബെന്നി പി നായരമ്പലം തിരക്കഥ രചിക്കുമെന്നാണ് സൂചന.
> ...


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
anwar-ikka-benny padam mattoru thakarppan entertaimnet akatte..............................

----------


## frincekjoseph

:Band:  :Band: *Ikka - Anwar - Benny* 





> ഫഹദല്ല, മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ് നായകന്*!
> 
> ബുധന്*, 3 ഡിസം*ബര്* 2014 (17:19 IST)
> 
> അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് അപ്രതീക്ഷിത നടുക്കങ്ങള്* സമ്മാനിക്കുന്ന സംവിധായകനാണ്. രാജമാണിക്യം, അണ്ണന്**തമ്പി, ഛോട്ടാമുംബൈ തുടങ്ങിയ മാസ് മസാല ചിത്രങ്ങള്* എടുത്ത അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് തന്നെയാണ് ബ്രിഡ്ജ്, ആമി (ലഘുചിത്രങ്ങള്*), ഉസ്താദ് ഹോട്ടല്* തുടങ്ങിയ ക്ലാസ് ചിത്രങ്ങളും എടുത്തത്. അതുകൊണ്ടുതന്നെ ഏത് രീതിയിലുള്ള സിനിമയാണ് അന്**വര്* അടുത്തതായി ഒരുക്കുന്നത് എന്നത് ആര്*ക്കും പ്രവചിക്കുക സാധ്യമല്ല.
> 
> 'മണിയറയിലെ ജിന്ന്' എന്നായിരുന്നു അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് അടുത്തതായി ചെയ്യാനിരുന്ന സിനിമയുടെ പേര്. ഫഹദ് ഫാസില്* നായകനാകുന്ന സിനിമയുടെ തിരക്കഥ രഘുനാഥ് പലേരി രചിക്കുമെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകളുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. എന്നാല്* ആ സിനിമ തല്*ക്കാലം നടക്കില്ല എന്നാണ് പുതിയ വിവരം.
> 
> മണിയറയിലെ ജിന്നിന് പകരം മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരു അടിപൊളി എന്*റര്*ടെയ്*നര്* ഒരുക്കാനാണത്രേ അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് ആലോചിക്കുന്നത്. ഈ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ബെന്നി പി നായരമ്പലം തിരക്കഥ രചിക്കുമെന്നാണ് സൂചന.
> ...

----------


## wayanadan

> *Ormakal Undayirikkanam* - 1995


*ee padam engineyundu??? ithuvare kandittilla*

----------


## wayanadan

> style ka baap ennathu padathinte perala


*അന്*വറും അമലും പറയുന്നു, മമ്മൂട്ടി സ്റ്റൈല്* ക ബാപ്പ്* 



ചുരുക്കം ചില സിനിമകളിലൂടെ തന്നെ തന്റെ സംവിധാന മികവ് തെളിയിച്ച സംവിധായകനാണ് അമല്* നീരദ്. ഇപ്പോള്* 'ഇയ്യോബിന്റെ പുസ്തകം' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ വിജയവുമായി നില്*ക്കുന്ന അന്*വര്* റഷീദ് തന്റെ അടുത്ത ചിത്രത്തെ കുറിച്ച് പഖ്യാപിച്ചു. മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിലെ നായകന്*.

മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി ബിഗ് ബി എന്ന ചിത്രം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്തുകൊണ്ടാണ് അമല്* നീരദ് സിനിമാ ലോകത്ത് എത്തുന്നത്. മറ്റൊന്നുകൂടെയുണ്ട്, ചിത്രം നിര്*മിക്കുന്നത് അന്*വര്* റഷീദായിരിക്കും എന്നതാണ്. മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്*ക്കൊപ്പം രാജമാണിക്യം എന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* അഭിനയിച്ചുകൊണ്ടാണ് അന്*വര്* റഷീദും സിനിമയില്* പിച്ചവയ്ക്കുന്നത്.

*ബി ആര്* ഉണ്ണിയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന് വേണ്ടി തിരക്കഥയെഴുതുന്നത്. 'സ്റ്റൈല്* കാ ബാപ്പ്' എന്ന് ചിത്രത്തിന് പേര് നല്*കിയെന്നാണ് വിവരം.* :Sarcastic Hand: അന്*വറും അമലും ഇപ്പോള്* തങ്ങളുടെ പുതിയ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ ജോലികളുമായി തിരക്കിലാണ്. അത് കഴിഞ്ഞാലുടന്* മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രത്തിലേക്ക് കടക്കും. അന്*വറിപ്പോള്* പൂര്*ണമായും നിര്*മാണത്തിലേക്ക് ശ്രദ്ധ കൊടുത്തിരിക്കുകയാണ്. നിവിന്റെ 'പ്രേമം', ഫഹദ് ഫാസിലിന്റെ 'മറിയം മുക്ക്' എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* റിലീസിന് തയ്യാറെടുക്കുന്നത്.* മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി 'അരിവാള്*ച്ചുറ്റിക നക്ഷത്രം' എന്നൊരു ചിത്രം കൂടെ അമല്* നീരദ് ആസൂത്രണം ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്.*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Anwar Padam


aa thread enikku...tharoo..........njan thudangaam..........ente .....anthyabhilashamanu.........alla jeevithabhilashamanu.........oru anwar - ikka   movieyude entertainemtn thread thudanganemennu.......

----------


## Mayavi 369

> aa thread enikku...tharoo..........njan thudangaam..........ente .....anthyabhilashamanu.........alla jeevithabhilashamanu.........oru anwar - ikka   movieyude entertainemtn thread thudanganemennu.......


Thread Clubans Delete Cheythenn Thonunu

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

Benny aanalle  :Ahupinne:  Hope for best. benny oru kidu comeback varatte.. shafi benny dileep movie aakum enna pratheekshiche.  athu anwarikoode nadakkatte  :Yes2:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Thread Clubans Delete Cheythenn Thonunu


ellam ithra pettennu kazhinjo?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ellam ithra pettennu kazhinjo?


Too Early To Start  :Smile: 

Ingane Oru Agraham Ulla Stithik Achoottyk Thanne Thread  :cheers:

----------


## Hail

> *അന്*വറും അമലും പറയുന്നു, മമ്മൂട്ടി സ്റ്റൈല്* ക ബാപ്പ്* 
> 
> 
> 
> ചുരുക്കം ചില സിനിമകളിലൂടെ തന്നെ തന്റെ സംവിധാന മികവ് തെളിയിച്ച സംവിധായകനാണ് അമല്* നീരദ്. ഇപ്പോള്* 'ഇയ്യോബിന്റെ പുസ്തകം' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ വിജയവുമായി നില്*ക്കുന്ന അന്*വര്* റഷീദ് തന്റെ അടുത്ത ചിത്രത്തെ കുറിച്ച് പഖ്യാപിച്ചു. മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിലെ നായകന്*.
> 
> മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി ബിഗ് ബി എന്ന ചിത്രം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്തുകൊണ്ടാണ് അമല്* നീരദ് സിനിമാ ലോകത്ത് എത്തുന്നത്. മറ്റൊന്നുകൂടെയുണ്ട്, ചിത്രം നിര്*മിക്കുന്നത് അന്*വര്* റഷീദായിരിക്കും എന്നതാണ്. മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്*ക്കൊപ്പം രാജമാണിക്യം എന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* അഭിനയിച്ചുകൊണ്ടാണ് അന്*വര്* റഷീദും സിനിമയില്* പിച്ചവയ്ക്കുന്നത്.
> 
> *ബി ആര്* ഉണ്ണിയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന് വേണ്ടി തിരക്കഥയെഴുതുന്നത്. 'സ്റ്റൈല്* കാ ബാപ്പ്' എന്ന് ചിത്രത്തിന് പേര് നല്*കിയെന്നാണ് വിവരം.*അന്*വറും അമലും ഇപ്പോള്* തങ്ങളുടെ പുതിയ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ ജോലികളുമായി തിരക്കിലാണ്. അത് കഴിഞ്ഞാലുടന്* മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രത്തിലേക്ക് കടക്കും. അന്*വറിപ്പോള്* പൂര്*ണമായും നിര്*മാണത്തിലേക്ക് ശ്രദ്ധ കൊടുത്തിരിക്കുകയാണ്. നിവിന്റെ 'പ്രേമം', ഫഹദ് ഫാസിലിന്റെ 'മറിയം മുക്ക്' എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* റിലീസിന് തയ്യാറെടുക്കുന്നത്.* മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി 'അരിവാള്*ച്ചുറ്റിക നക്ഷത്രം' എന്നൊരു ചിത്രം കൂടെ അമല്* നീരദ് ആസൂത്രണം ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്.*


മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്*ക്കൊപ്പം രാജമാണിക്യം എന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* അഭിനയിച്ചുകൊണ്ടാണ് അന്*വര്* റഷീദും സിനിമയില്* പിച്ചവയ്ക്കുന്നത്.  ITHU KAZHINJUA ANWAR SANGEETHAM NALKIYA "PICHA VECHA NAAL MUTHALKKU NEE" ENNA GAANAM SUPER HIT AAAYIRUNNU.  

മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി 'അരിവാള്*ച്ചുറ്റിക നക്ഷത്രം' എന്നൊരു ചിത്രം കൂടെ അമല്* നീരദ് ആസൂത്രണം ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്. ASSOTHRANAM KAZHINJAAL, UDAN THANNE DROP CHEYYUM ENNAANU ARIYAAN KAZHINJATHU.

 :Vandivittu:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Too Early To Start 
> 
> Ingane Oru Agraham Ulla Stithik Achoottyk Thanne Thread


eeswaraa............katholanee.........

----------


## ACHOOTTY

yamandan projects aanallo.........kelkkunnathu okke.........mattoru  nadanum avakasapedan kazhiayathathu.......

1. MT- Hariharan - mammootty
2. Sidhique - mammooty
3. Kamal - mammootty
4. Joshie - Renjan - Mammootty
5. martin prakat - mammootty
6. Anwar Rasheed - mammootty
7. Amal neerad - mammootty

ithinu purame aanu........

8. fire man
9. ache din
10. Alex paul movie
11. Pathemai.

----------


## JAWAN

മോഹന്*ലാലിന്റെ ഗ്രാഫ് താഴ്ന്നു, മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഉയര്*ന്നു Posted by: Aswathi Updated: Thursday, December 4, 2014, 12:01 [IST] സോഷ്യല്* നെറ്റ്*വര്*ക്കില്* ഷെയര്* ചെയ്യൂ: ഷെയര്* ട്വീറ്റ് ഷെയര്* അഭിപ്രായം മെയില്* Next » 2014, ഈ വര്*ഷവും അന്ത്യത്തോട് അടുക്കുന്നു. പോയവര്*ഷത്തോടും സഹപ്രവര്*ത്തകരോടും, തന്നോട് തന്നെയും മത്സരിച്ച് മത്സരിച്ച് ഒത്തിരി മലയാള സിനിമകള്* ഈ വര്*ഷവും കേരളത്തിലെ തിയേറ്ററുകളില്* നിറഞ്ഞു. ചില ചിത്രങ്ങള്* വന്നതുപോലും അറിയാതെ മടങ്ങിപ്പോയെങ്കിലും പുതുമുകളുള്ളതും വ്യത്യസ്തവുമായ കഥകള്* പറഞ്ഞ ചിത്രം തിയേറ്ററിലും പ്രേക്ഷകമനസ്സിലും അങ്ങനെ തന്നെ നിന്നു, നില്*ക്കുന്നു. കഴിഞ്ഞ രണ്ട് വര്*ഷങ്ങളും മലയാള സിനിമയ്ക്ക് കുറെ നല്ല സിനിമകള്* സംമ്മാനിച്ചിരുന്നു. അതിനോട് താരതമ്യപ്പെടുത്തി നോക്കുമ്പോള്* പൊതുവേ ഈ വര്*ഷം മലയാള സിനിമ പിന്നോട്ടാണ്. 140 ഓളം ചിത്രങ്ങള്* തിയേറ്ററുകളിലെത്തി. വിരലിലെണ്ണാവുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങള്* മാത്രമേ വിജയ്ച്ചുള്ളൂ. ദുല്*ഖര്* സല്*മാന്* നായകനായ 'സലാല മൊബൈല്*സി'ന്റെ പരാജയത്തോടെയാണ് ഈ വര്*ഷം മലയാള സിനിമ അക്കൗണ്ട് തുറക്കുന്നത്. മോഹന്*ലാലിന്റെ ഗ്രാഫ് താഴ്ന്നു, മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഉയര്*ന്നു സൂപ്പര്*സ്റ്റാറുകളുടെ ചിത്രങ്ങളില്* നിന്ന് തുടങ്ങാം, തലമൂത്തവരില്* നിന്ന് തുടങ്ങണമെന്നാണല്ലോ. ആഷിഖ് അബു സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത 'ഗ്യാങ്*സ്റ്റര്*' എന്ന തകര്*പ്പന്* പരാജയത്തോടെയാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി ഈ വര്*ഷം തുടങ്ങുന്നത്. പ്രേക്ഷകരുടെ പ്രതീക്ഷകളെല്ലാം ആസ്ഥാനത്താക്കിയായിരുന്നു ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ വരവ്. ആഷിഖിനും മമ്മൂട്ടിയക്കും വന്* വിമര്*ശനങ്ങളാണ് ചിത്രം സമ്പാദിച്ചുകൊടുത്തത്. ആഷിഖ് അബു അവിടെ തന്നെ നില്*ക്കെ മുന്നറിയിപ്പിലൂടെയും വര്*ഷത്തിലൂടെയും മമ്മൂട്ടി തിരികെ കയറി. 'രാജാധിരാജ'യ്ക്കും 'മംഗ്ലീഷി'നും മോശമില്ലാത്ത അഭിപ്രായം നേടിയ മമ്മൂട്ടി രാഘവനായും വേണുവായും മലയാളി മനസ്സിലേക്ക് ഇടിച്ചുകയറുകയായിരുന്നു. ഈ വര്*ഷം ഓര്*മിക്കാന്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്ക് ഈ രണ്ട് ചിത്രങ്ങള്* തന്നെ ധാരാളം. തുടരെയുള്ള പരാജയങ്ങള്*ക്ക് ശേഷം മമ്മൂട്ടി ഗ്രാഫ് ഉയര്*ത്തുമ്പോള്*, വിജയങ്ങള്*ക്ക് ശേഷം മോഹന്*ലാലിന്റെ ഗ്രാഫ് താഴോട്ട് പോകുകയായിരുന്നു. ജീത്തു ജോസഫ് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത 'ദൃശ്യ'ത്തിന്റെ വിജയം കത്തി നില്*ക്കുമ്പോഴാണ് മോഹന്*ലാലിന്റെ 'മിസ്റ്റര്* ഫ്രോഡി'ന്റെ വരവ്. ഏറെ റിലീസിങ് പ്രശ്*നങ്ങളൊക്കെ അഭിമുഖീകരിച്ചെത്തിയെങ്കിലും അത് വേണ്ടിയിരുന്നില്ലെന്ന് പിന്നീട് പ്രേക്ഷകര്*ക്ക് തോന്നിക്കാണും. ബി ഉണ്ണികൃഷ്ണന്* സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത മിസ്റ്റര്* ഫ്രോഡ് ദൃശ്യത്തിന്റെ പേര് കളഞ്ഞു. അത് കഴിഞ്ഞ് പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ 'കൂതറ'യും 'പെരുച്ചാഴി'യും പേര് പോലെ തന്നെ അബദ്ധമായിരുന്നു.

Read more at: http://malayalam.filmibeat.com/news/...-1-021292.html

----------


## sha

1981 ല്* റിലീസായ 'മുന്നേറ്റം' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ മമ്മൂക്ക

----------


## sha



----------


## maryland

^^ footpath kachavadakkaaran Rajappan  :salut: 

(munnettam)

----------


## sha

മനസ്സൊരു മാന്ത്രിക കുതിരയായ് പായുന്നു മനുഷ്യൻ കാണാത്ത പാതകളിൽ എന്ന് മുല്ലനേഴിമാഷ് എഴുതിവെച്ചിട്ടുള്ളത് എത്രയോ സത്യം. ആസത്യത്തിന്റെ അന്തരാർത്ഥങ്ങളിലേയ്ക്ക് ആഴ്ന്നിറങ്ങുന്ന മലയാളത്തിന്റെ എക്കാലത്തേയും ക്ലാസ്സിക് ആണ് ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടി... മലയാളത്തിന്റെ മാസ്റ്റർ റൈറ്റർ ആയ ലോഹിതദാസിന്റെ തൂലികയിൽ വിരിഞ്ഞ മനോഹര ചിത്രം.
..................................................  ..................................................  ............................
കാഴ്ചയുടെ ആഴങ്ങളിൽ മറഞ്ഞിരിയ്ക്കുന്ന അനന്തമായ അത്ഭുതങ്ങളുടെ മഹാപ്രവാഹമാണ് മനുഷ്യമനസ്സ്.... യഥാർത്ഥത്തിൽ എന്താണ് കാഴ്ച എങ്ങിനെയാണ് കാഴ്ച എന്ന് ചിന്തിച്ചാൽ ഒരു പക്ഷെ നിലയില്ലാ കയത്തിലേയ്ക്ക് വീഴുന്ന ഒരു പ്രതീതിയായിരിയ്ക്കും നമുക്കുണ്ടാവുക... നമ്മൾ ഇന്ന് കാണുന്ന കാഴ്ചകളെല്ലാം യാഥാത്ഥ്യങ്ങളാണോ അതോ മറ്റേതോ കാഴ്ചയുടെ പ്രതിബിംഭങ്ങൾ മാത്രമാണോ നമ്മൾ... അറിയില്ല... ഈ പ്രപഞ്ചവും മനുഷ്യനും പോലെത്തന്നെ ഉത്തരമില്ലാത്ത മറ്റൊരു ചോദ്യം... ആ കാഴ്ചയുടെ മറഞ്ഞിരിയ്ക്കുന്ന ആ സൂഷ്മാണുവിലേയ്ക്കാണ് തന്റെ ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടിയുമായി വിദ്യാധരൻ നമ്മെ നയിക്കുന്നത്.
..................................................  ..................................................  ............................
വിദ്യാധരനെക്കുറിച്ച് അതികം വിവരിയ്*ക്കേണ്ട കാര്യം ഉണ്ടെന്നു തോന്നുന്നില്ല കാരണം വിദ്യാധരനെ നമ്മൾ എല്ലാവരും അറിയും. ഒന്ന് ഇരുത്തി ചിന്തിച്ചാൽ നമ്മൾതന്നെയാണ് വിദ്യാധരൻ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ നമ്മൾ എല്ലാവരിലും വിദ്യാധരൻ ഉണ്ടെന്ന് കണ്ടെത്താൻ കഴിയും... ഓരോ നിമിഷവും ജീവിതത്തിന്റെ അരക്ഷിതാവസ്ഥകൊണ്ട് തന്നിലേയ്ക്ക് തന്നെ ഉൾവലിഞ്ഞ വിദ്യാധരൻ... ലോകത്തെമുഴുവൻ സംശയദൃഷ്ടിയോടെ നോക്കിക്കാണാനാണ് അയാളെ അയാളുടെ ജീവിതം പഠിപ്പിച്ചത്... തന്റെ മകൾ ക്രൂരമായി ബലാൽസംഘം ചെയ്തുകൊല്ലപ്പെട്ടു എന്നറിഞ്ഞനിമിഷംമുതൽ അയാളുടെ കാഴ്ചകൾ മാറുന്നു. ഈ സമൂഹത്തോടെല്ലാം അയാൾ അസഹിണുത പ്രകടപ്പിക്കുന്നു... തുടക്കംമുതൽ തന്നെ പാവവും പേടിത്തൊണ്ടനുമായ അയാൾ ശക്തമായിത്തന്നെ പ്രതികരിയ്ക്കുന്നു... പക്ഷെ മാറുന്ന കാഴ്ച പലപ്പോഴും മങ്ങിപ്പോവുന്നതുകൊണ്ട് അയാളുടെ പ്രതികരണം ഒരിയ്ക്കലും യഥാർത്ഥ്യത്തോട് നീതിപുലർത്തിയില്ല എന്നുകൂടി പറയേണ്ടിയിരിയ്ക്കുന്നു.
..................................................  ..................................................  ............................
ജയിലിന്റെ കനത്ത മതിൽകെട്ടിനു പുറത്ത് ഒരു കുഞ്ഞു ദ്വാരത്തിലൂടെ തന്റെ ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടികൊണ്ട് വിദ്യാധരൻ കണ്ടത് ഒരു മായക്കാഴ്ചയായിരുന്നില്ല... അത് മറ്റൊരു ലോകമായിരുന്നു. അന്ധനായ ഗായകനും അയാളുടെ കൊച്ചുമകളും ഈ സമൂഹത്തിന്റെ മതിൽക്കെട്ടിനകത്ത് മറഞ്ഞിരിയ്ക്കുന്ന അടിസ്ഥാനവർഗ്ഗത്തിന്റെ നിസ്സഹായതയുടെ പ്രതീകങ്ങൾ ആയിരുന്നു. ആ കാഴ്ചയുടെ അവസാനം പോലീസുകാരന്റെ കോളറിൽ പിടിച്ച് വിദ്യാധരൻ പൊട്ടികരയുന്നത് അയാൾക്കുവേണ്ടിമാത്രമായിരുന്നില്ല... തന്റെ അമ്മയും പെങ്ങളും ഒഴിച്ച് ഭാക്കി സ്ത്രീകൾ എല്ലാം വെറും ഉപഭോഗവസ്തുക്കൾ മാത്രമാകുന്ന ഇന്നത്തെ കാലത്ത് (ചിലയിടങ്ങളിൽ ആ വേർത്തിരിവുപോലും കാണാനാകുന്നില്ല) സ്വന്തം പെൺമക്കളെ ഓർത്ത് വിലപിയ്ക്കുന്ന ഓരോ അച്ഛന്റെയും മനസ്സിന്റെ പൊട്ടിത്തെറിയായിരുന്നു... ഓരോ അച്ഛന്റെയും ആത്മാവിന്റെ നിലവിളികളായിരുന്നു.
..................................................  ..................................................  ............................ 
ലോഹിതദാസിന്റെ മാസ്മരിക രചനയിൽ വിരിഞ്ഞ ഈ സിനിമ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ തന്റെ ആദ്യ സംവിധാന സംരംഭമായിരുന്നു.. സിനിമയുടെ ക്ലൈമാക്*സിനെ തന്റെ കുഞ്ഞല്ല എന്ന് ലോഹി അന്നുതന്നെ അഭിപ്രായപ്പെട്ടിരുന്നു എന്ന പോരായ്മ ഒഴിച്ചുനിർത്തിയാൽ ഈ സിനിമ വാണിജ്യപരമായല്ലെങ്കിലും കലാപരമായി ഒരു വൻ വിജയം തന്നെയായിരുന്നു. സംവിധാനത്തിനുള്ള ഇന്ദിരാഗാന്ധി നാഷ്ണൽ അവാർഡ് മികച്ച സിനിമയ്ക്കുള്ള സ്റ്റേറ്റ് അവാർഡ് മികച്ച നടനുള്ള ഫിലിംഫെയർ അവാർഡ് എന്നിവ ലഭിച്ച ഈ ചിത്രം ലോഹിയുടെയും മലയാളത്തിന്റെയും മാസ്റ്റർപീസ് തന്നയാണ്. എങ്കിലും ഈ സിനിമയുടെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ പ്ലസ്*പോയിന്റ് മമ്മുട്ടി എന്ന നടൻതന്നയാണ്.
..................................................  ..................................................  ............................
മമ്മുക്കയുടെ ജീവിതത്തിലെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച കഥാപാത്രം തന്നയായിരുന്നു വിദ്യാധരൻ... അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ അഭിനയത്തിന്റെ പീക്ക് എന്നൊക്കെ പറയാവുന്ന കഥാപാത്രം. മമ്മുക്കയുടെ ഒരു പോരായ്മയായി പലരും പറയുന്ന ബോഡിലാഗ്യേജിലെ കുറവ് ഈ സിനിമയിൽ ഒരു നിമിഷം പോലും കാണാനാകില്ല... എന്താണോ വിദ്യാധരൻ ആരാണോ വിദ്യാധരൻ അതായി മമ്മുക്ക പകർന്നാടുകയായിരുന്നു. തന്റെതുമാത്രമായ കാഴ്ചയെ മറ്റുള്ളവരിലേയ്*ക്കെത്തിക്കാനാവാതെ നിസ്സഹായനായി പൊട്ടിക്കരയുന്ന വിദ്യാധരനെ ലോകത്ത് മമ്മുക്കയല്ലാതെ വേറെ ഒരു നടനും അഭിനയിച്ച് വിജയിപ്പിക്കാൻ കഴിയും എന്ന് എനിക്ക് തോന്നുന്നില്ല... അതിന് മമ്മുക്ക ഈ സിനിയിൽ അഭിനയിക്കുകയായിരുന്നില്ലല്ലോ... ജീവിക്കുകയായിരുന്നില്ലേ....
തീർച്ചയായും ദേശീയ അവാർഡിൽ കുറഞ്ഞതൊന്നും മമ്മുക്ക ഈ സിനിമയിൽ അർഹിച്ചിരുന്നില്ല.. ഒന്നിന്റെയും അവസാനവാക്കല്ല പുരസ്*ക്കാരങ്ങൾ എന്ന് നമ്മളെ ഓർമ്മിച്ചുകൊണ്ട് ഓരോതവണയുംവിദ്യാധരൻ തന്റെ ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടിയുമായി പ്രേക്ഷകന്റെ മനസ്സിന്റെ ആഴങ്ങളെ അളക്കുന്നു.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> മനസ്സൊരു മാന്ത്രിക കുതിരയായ് പായുന്നു മനുഷ്യൻ കാണാത്ത പാതകളിൽ എന്ന് മുല്ലനേഴിമാഷ് എഴുതിവെച്ചിട്ടുള്ളത് എത്രയോ സത്യം. ആസത്യത്തിന്റെ അന്തരാർത്ഥങ്ങളിലേയ്ക്ക് ആഴ്ന്നിറങ്ങുന്ന മലയാളത്തിന്റെ എക്കാലത്തേയും ക്ലാസ്സിക് ആണ് ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടി... മലയാളത്തിന്റെ മാസ്റ്റർ റൈറ്റർ ആയ ലോഹിതദാസിന്റെ തൂലികയിൽ വിരിഞ്ഞ മനോഹര ചിത്രം.
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ............................
> കാഴ്ചയുടെ ആഴങ്ങളിൽ മറഞ്ഞിരിയ്ക്കുന്ന അനന്തമായ അത്ഭുതങ്ങളുടെ മഹാപ്രവാഹമാണ് മനുഷ്യമനസ്സ്.... യഥാർത്ഥത്തിൽ എന്താണ് കാഴ്ച എങ്ങിനെയാണ് കാഴ്ച എന്ന് ചിന്തിച്ചാൽ ഒരു പക്ഷെ നിലയില്ലാ കയത്തിലേയ്ക്ക് വീഴുന്ന ഒരു പ്രതീതിയായിരിയ്ക്കും നമുക്കുണ്ടാവുക... നമ്മൾ ഇന്ന് കാണുന്ന കാഴ്ചകളെല്ലാം യാഥാത്ഥ്യങ്ങളാണോ അതോ മറ്റേതോ കാഴ്ചയുടെ പ്രതിബിംഭങ്ങൾ മാത്രമാണോ നമ്മൾ... അറിയില്ല... ഈ പ്രപഞ്ചവും മനുഷ്യനും പോലെത്തന്നെ ഉത്തരമില്ലാത്ത മറ്റൊരു ചോദ്യം... ആ കാഴ്ചയുടെ മറഞ്ഞിരിയ്ക്കുന്ന ആ സൂഷ്മാണുവിലേയ്ക്കാണ് തന്റെ ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടിയുമായി വിദ്യാധരൻ നമ്മെ നയിക്കുന്നത്.
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ............................
> വിദ്യാധരനെക്കുറിച്ച് അതികം വിവരിയ്*ക്കേണ്ട കാര്യം ഉണ്ടെന്നു തോന്നുന്നില്ല കാരണം വിദ്യാധരനെ നമ്മൾ എല്ലാവരും അറിയും. ഒന്ന് ഇരുത്തി ചിന്തിച്ചാൽ നമ്മൾതന്നെയാണ് വിദ്യാധരൻ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ നമ്മൾ എല്ലാവരിലും വിദ്യാധരൻ ഉണ്ടെന്ന് കണ്ടെത്താൻ കഴിയും... ഓരോ നിമിഷവും ജീവിതത്തിന്റെ അരക്ഷിതാവസ്ഥകൊണ്ട് തന്നിലേയ്ക്ക് തന്നെ ഉൾവലിഞ്ഞ വിദ്യാധരൻ... ലോകത്തെമുഴുവൻ സംശയദൃഷ്ടിയോടെ നോക്കിക്കാണാനാണ് അയാളെ അയാളുടെ ജീവിതം പഠിപ്പിച്ചത്... തന്റെ മകൾ ക്രൂരമായി ബലാൽസംഘം ചെയ്തുകൊല്ലപ്പെട്ടു എന്നറിഞ്ഞനിമിഷംമുതൽ അയാളുടെ കാഴ്ചകൾ മാറുന്നു. ഈ സമൂഹത്തോടെല്ലാം അയാൾ അസഹിണുത പ്രകടപ്പിക്കുന്നു... തുടക്കംമുതൽ തന്നെ പാവവും പേടിത്തൊണ്ടനുമായ അയാൾ ശക്തമായിത്തന്നെ പ്രതികരിയ്ക്കുന്നു... പക്ഷെ മാറുന്ന കാഴ്ച പലപ്പോഴും മങ്ങിപ്പോവുന്നതുകൊണ്ട് അയാളുടെ പ്രതികരണം ഒരിയ്ക്കലും യഥാർത്ഥ്യത്തോട് നീതിപുലർത്തിയില്ല എന്നുകൂടി പറയേണ്ടിയിരിയ്ക്കുന്നു.
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ............................
> ജയിലിന്റെ കനത്ത മതിൽകെട്ടിനു പുറത്ത് ഒരു കുഞ്ഞു ദ്വാരത്തിലൂടെ തന്റെ ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടികൊണ്ട് വിദ്യാധരൻ കണ്ടത് ഒരു മായക്കാഴ്ചയായിരുന്നില്ല... അത് മറ്റൊരു ലോകമായിരുന്നു. അന്ധനായ ഗായകനും അയാളുടെ കൊച്ചുമകളും ഈ സമൂഹത്തിന്റെ മതിൽക്കെട്ടിനകത്ത് മറഞ്ഞിരിയ്ക്കുന്ന അടിസ്ഥാനവർഗ്ഗത്തിന്റെ നിസ്സഹായതയുടെ പ്രതീകങ്ങൾ ആയിരുന്നു. ആ കാഴ്ചയുടെ അവസാനം പോലീസുകാരന്റെ കോളറിൽ പിടിച്ച് വിദ്യാധരൻ പൊട്ടികരയുന്നത് അയാൾക്കുവേണ്ടിമാത്രമായിരുന്നില്ല... തന്റെ അമ്മയും പെങ്ങളും ഒഴിച്ച് ഭാക്കി സ്ത്രീകൾ എല്ലാം വെറും ഉപഭോഗവസ്തുക്കൾ മാത്രമാകുന്ന ഇന്നത്തെ കാലത്ത് (ചിലയിടങ്ങളിൽ ആ വേർത്തിരിവുപോലും കാണാനാകുന്നില്ല) സ്വന്തം പെൺമക്കളെ ഓർത്ത് വിലപിയ്ക്കുന്ന ഓരോ അച്ഛന്റെയും മനസ്സിന്റെ പൊട്ടിത്തെറിയായിരുന്നു... ഓരോ അച്ഛന്റെയും ആത്മാവിന്റെ നിലവിളികളായിരുന്നു.
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ............................ 
> ലോഹിതദാസിന്റെ മാസ്മരിക രചനയിൽ വിരിഞ്ഞ ഈ സിനിമ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ തന്റെ ആദ്യ സംവിധാന സംരംഭമായിരുന്നു.. സിനിമയുടെ ക്ലൈമാക്*സിനെ തന്റെ കുഞ്ഞല്ല എന്ന് ലോഹി അന്നുതന്നെ അഭിപ്രായപ്പെട്ടിരുന്നു എന്ന പോരായ്മ ഒഴിച്ചുനിർത്തിയാൽ ഈ സിനിമ വാണിജ്യപരമായല്ലെങ്കിലും കലാപരമായി ഒരു വൻ വിജയം തന്നെയായിരുന്നു. സംവിധാനത്തിനുള്ള ഇന്ദിരാഗാന്ധി നാഷ്ണൽ അവാർഡ് മികച്ച സിനിമയ്ക്കുള്ള സ്റ്റേറ്റ് അവാർഡ് മികച്ച നടനുള്ള ഫിലിംഫെയർ അവാർഡ് എന്നിവ ലഭിച്ച ഈ ചിത്രം ലോഹിയുടെയും മലയാളത്തിന്റെയും മാസ്റ്റർപീസ് തന്നയാണ്. എങ്കിലും ഈ സിനിമയുടെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ പ്ലസ്*പോയിന്റ് മമ്മുട്ടി എന്ന നടൻതന്നയാണ്.
> ...


what a movie...    Lohiyude best...........pakshe athu deserve cheytha angeekarangal kittiyo ennu samsayam...........

Vidhyadharan.........oru  nadanum athoram oru role chinthikkan polum pattilla...............

101%  national award deserved aayirunnu aa character. (perum thachanum, minnaminuiningum kittatha award aayathinaal.....complaint illa)

----------


## classic

> 


Arappatta kettiya graamathil! Enth kondanu ee padam veendum cheyyanamenn Mammookka kk thonniyath enn manassilayilla.. but then nammalkkonnum kaanaan pattunnath adhehathinu kaanaan pattunnondanallo namukk Raghavaneyum Venuvineyum okke kittunnath.. When the legend speaks, we just have to hear n nod..  :salut:

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> *ee padam engineyundu??? ithuvare kandittilla*


gud one......ningakku serikkum istavum..theercha...

----------


## Mike



----------


## Aromal1095

Mammootty’s Kunjali Marakkar IV is not dropped: Santosh Sivan

On Saturday, director*Priyadarshan*had announced his big budget film Marakkar: Arabikadalinte Simham on Kunjali*Marakkar*IV with*Mohanlal*in the lead. The director had earlier told us that he would go ahead with the project only if Santosh Sivan’s directorial*Kunjali Marakkar IV*with*Mammoottydidn’t start shooting in eight months.

The announcement has apparently sent down ripples signifying that Mammootty’s film is in troubled waters. However, Santosh insists that the film “is not dropped but will take time to start shooting”. “Everyone associated with both projects are busy and it’s not like one fine day we can get them together and begin shooting to see whose film goes on floors first,” says the director.

The filmmaker and the multiple time National award winning cinematographer though tells us that Priyadarshan had contacted him a week ago to talk about his Kunjali Marakkar project with Mohanlal. “A week ago, Priyan had called me to ask when we would start shooting. I told him, ‘I am busy with a few films and the movie will only go on floors after that’. Priyan said he would definitely like to make a movie on Kunjali Marakkar; both films will be from different perspectives and there will be enough to differentiate the films. He said his film have more of sea warfare and will be made on par with international films. That will require a lot of time and he wanted people to be fully committed to the project.”

Santosh is currently busy shooting for Mani Ratnam’s movie Chekka Chivantha Vaanam, which has been delayed due to the Kollywood strike. Mammootty, meanwhile, will resume filming his period movie Maamaankam.
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...w/63959523.cms

----------


## Oruvan1

> Mammootty’s Kunjali Marakkar IV is not dropped: Santosh Sivan
> 
> On Saturday, director*Priyadarshan*had announced his big budget film Marakkar: Arabikadalinte Simham on Kunjali*Marakkar*IV with*Mohanlal*in the lead. The director had earlier told us that he would go ahead with the project only if Santosh Sivan’s directorial*Kunjali Marakkar IV*with*Mammoottydidn’t start shooting in eight months.
> 
> The announcement has apparently sent down ripples signifying that Mammootty’s film is in troubled waters. However, Santosh insists that the film “is not dropped but will take time to start shooting”. “Everyone associated with both projects are busy and it’s not like one fine day we can get them together and begin shooting to see whose film goes on floors first,” says the director.
> 
> The filmmaker and the multiple time National award winning cinematographer though tells us that Priyadarshan had contacted him a week ago to talk about his Kunjali Marakkar project with Mohanlal. “A week ago, Priyan had called me to ask when we would start shooting. I told him, ‘I am busy with a few films and the movie will only go on floors after that’. Priyan said he would definitely like to make a movie on Kunjali Marakkar; both films will be from different perspectives and there will be enough to differentiate the films. He said his film have more of sea warfare and will be made on par with international films. That will require a lot of time and he wanted people to be fully committed to the project.”
> 
> Santosh is currently busy shooting for Mani Ratnam’s movie Chekka Chivantha Vaanam, which has been delayed due to the Kollywood strike. Mammootty, meanwhile, will resume filming his period movie Maamaankam.
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...w/63959523.cms


Appo undalle...

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Mammootty’s Kunjali Marakkar IV is not dropped: Santosh Sivan
> 
> On Saturday, director*Priyadarshan*had announced his big budget film Marakkar: Arabikadalinte Simham on Kunjali*Marakkar*IV with*Mohanlal*in the lead. The director had earlier told us that he would go ahead with the project only if Santosh Sivan’s directorial*Kunjali Marakkar IV*with*Mammoottydidn’t start shooting in eight months.
> 
> The announcement has apparently sent down ripples signifying that Mammootty’s film is in troubled waters. However, Santosh insists that the film “is not dropped but will take time to start shooting”. “Everyone associated with both projects are busy and it’s not like one fine day we can get them together and begin shooting to see whose film goes on floors first,” says the director.
> 
> The filmmaker and the multiple time National award winning cinematographer though tells us that Priyadarshan had contacted him a week ago to talk about his Kunjali Marakkar project with Mohanlal. “A week ago, Priyan had called me to ask when we would start shooting. I told him, ‘I am busy with a few films and the movie will only go on floors after that’. Priyan said he would definitely like to make a movie on Kunjali Marakkar; both films will be from different perspectives and there will be enough to differentiate the films. He said his film have more of sea warfare and will be made on par with international films. That will require a lot of time and he wanted people to be fully committed to the project.”
> 
> Santosh is currently busy shooting for Mani Ratnam’s movie Chekka Chivantha Vaanam, which has been delayed due to the Kollywood strike. Mammootty, meanwhile, will resume filming his period movie Maamaankam.
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...w/63959523.cms


Und alle 
Randum varatte
But oru comparison verum
Enalum kuzhapam ila

----------


## bilal john

> Und alle Randum varatteBut oru comparison verumEnalum kuzhapam ila


Namukku nerkku ner mutti thanne theerumaanikkaavenne

----------


## moovybuf

its hard to think anyone else other than Mammooty as Kunjaali Maraikaar... randum varatte.. comparison undaavatte.. ellathinum oru theerumaanvum aavumallo..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Mammootty’s Kunjali Marakkar IV is not dropped: Santosh Sivan
> 
> On Saturday, director*Priyadarshan*had announced his big budget film Marakkar: Arabikadalinte Simham on Kunjali*Marakkar*IV with*Mohanlal*in the lead. The director had earlier told us that he would go ahead with the project only if Santosh Sivan’s directorial*Kunjali Marakkar IV*with*Mammoottydidn’t start shooting in eight months.
> 
> The announcement has apparently sent down ripples signifying that Mammootty’s film is in troubled waters. However, Santosh insists that the film “is not dropped but will take time to start shooting”. “Everyone associated with both projects are busy and it’s not like one fine day we can get them together and begin shooting to see whose film goes on floors first,” says the director.
> 
> The filmmaker and the multiple time National award winning cinematographer though tells us that Priyadarshan had contacted him a week ago to talk about his Kunjali Marakkar project with Mohanlal. “A week ago, Priyan had called me to ask when we would start shooting. I told him, ‘I am busy with a few films and the movie will only go on floors after that’. Priyan said he would definitely like to make a movie on Kunjali Marakkar; both films will be from different perspectives and there will be enough to differentiate the films. He said his film have more of sea warfare and will be made on par with international films. That will require a lot of time and he wanted people to be fully committed to the project.”
> 
> Santosh is currently busy shooting for Mani Ratnam’s movie Chekka Chivantha Vaanam, which has been delayed due to the Kollywood strike. Mammootty, meanwhile, will resume filming his period movie Maamaankam.
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...w/63959523.cms



Priyadarshan comment vechu nokkiyaal Korean movie* Roaring Currents* pole edukknnudaakum Adapting to Kunjaali...

----------


## King Amal

Launchil kaanicha visuals motham pirates of caribiante aayrinnu.. 



> Priyadarshan comment vechu nokkiyaal Korean movie* Roaring Currents* pole edukknnudaakum Adapting to Kunjaali...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Mammootty’s Kunjali Marakkar IV is not dropped: Santosh Sivan
> 
> On Saturday, director*Priyadarshan*had announced his big budget film Marakkar: Arabikadalinte Simham on Kunjali*Marakkar*IV with*Mohanlal*in the lead. The director had earlier told us that he would go ahead with the project only if Santosh Sivan’s directorial*Kunjali Marakkar IV*with*Mammoottydidn’t start shooting in eight months.
> 
> The announcement has apparently sent down ripples signifying that Mammootty’s film is in troubled waters. However, Santosh insists that the film “is not dropped but will take time to start shooting”. “Everyone associated with both projects are busy and it’s not like one fine day we can get them together and begin shooting to see whose film goes on floors first,” says the director.
> 
> The filmmaker and the multiple time National award winning cinematographer though tells us that Priyadarshan had contacted him a week ago to talk about his Kunjali Marakkar project with Mohanlal. “A week ago, Priyan had called me to ask when we would start shooting. I told him, ‘I am busy with a few films and the movie will only go on floors after that’. Priyan said he would definitely like to make a movie on Kunjali Marakkar; both films will be from different perspectives and there will be enough to differentiate the films. He said his film have more of sea warfare and will be made on par with international films. That will require a lot of time and he wanted people to be fully committed to the project.”
> 
> Santosh is currently busy shooting for Mani Ratnam’s movie Chekka Chivantha Vaanam, which has been delayed due to the Kollywood strike. Mammootty, meanwhile, will resume filming his period movie Maamaankam.
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...w/63959523.cms


Good to hear this
santhosh sivante kunjali marrakar IV aaanu ...priayadarshante i think kunjali II aaanu ...so both r different ...priyante yum santhosh nte yum making different aaanu ..anyways lets see ...priyante padam i  think 2019 avasaanam release aayiirkum ...santhish nte it will take more time maybe 2020

----------


## King Amal

Shaji annan post ittu... 
Nmde padam is ON makkaleee..

----------


## moovybuf

> Good to hear this
> santhosh sivante kunjali marrakar IV aaanu ...priayadarshante i think kunjali II aaanu ...so both r different ...priyante yum santhosh nte yum making different aaanu ..anyways lets see ...priyante padam i  think 2019 avasaanam release aayiirkum ...santhish nte it will take more time maybe 2020


randum varatte... apolekku santhosh randu padangal koode cheythu dirction onu koode mechapedatte  :Very Happy: ... thalkaalam Mammooty ippo Maamaankathil concetrate cheyyatte..

----------


## King Amal

Shaji nadeshan fb post just now

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

rommancham.. to hear those dialogues from mamooty... hollywood il oke aayirunnekil oru minimum 5 cinima enkilum vannitundaavum ee items oke vechu...

----------


## Mammooka fan

Thread open aaku
The real kunjali is here❤️❤️❤️❤️
Shaji nadeshan post itt

----------


## King Amal

Nmde padathinu thread undayrnallo..  Ath evda??

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Nmde padathinu thread undayrnallo..  Ath evda??


Athu close aki

Open aaakuu

----------


## Dasettan

> Nmde padathinu thread undayrnallo..  Ath evda??


Locked 

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Ithu 2 varsham kaznju ayalum oru kuzhapam ilaa
Coz namuk mamankam undalo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

😎😎😎

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mukkuvan

Oru aavasyamillaatha confrontation aanallo  :Sad:  Ikka saadhaarana inganulla situation-il swayam pinmaarukayaanallo padhivu.... Adhu ivideyum sambhavickum ennaanu enicku thonnunnadhu.....




> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> *Oru aavasyamillaatha confrontation aanallo*  Ikka saadhaarana inganulla situation-il swayam pinmaarukayaanallo padhivu.... Adhu ivideyum sambhavickum ennaanu enicku thonnunnadhu.....


nadakkatte enne... helathy gompetition venam ennalle... pinnethaa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Manoj

Ikka commit ചെയ്ത പ്രോജക്ട് ആണ്, പിന്മാരരുത് എന്നാണ് എന്റെ അഭിപ്രായം

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Ithu ikka pinmaran chance ila
Coz ithoke ikkek challenging role ann soo ikka ithu chyum

----------


## moovybuf

> Ikka commit ചെയ്ത പ്രോജക്ട് ആണ്, പിന്മാരരുത് എന്നാണ് എന്റെ അഭിപ്രായം
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


+1.... ithokke mooparkku thakarkkaan patiya role aanu... why leave it..

----------


## Mammooka fan

Friday matinee fb page itirikunth kando
Vayichit romancham verunu
Katta waiting

----------


## ShahSM

> Mammootty?s Kunjali Marakkar IV is not dropped: Santosh Sivan
> 
> On Saturday, director*Priyadarshan*had announced his big budget film Marakkar: Arabikadalinte Simham on Kunjali*Marakkar*IV with*Mohanlal*in the lead. The director had earlier told us that he would go ahead with the project only if Santosh Sivan?s directorial*Kunjali Marakkar IV*with*Mammoottydidn?t start shooting in eight months.
> 
> The announcement has apparently sent down ripples signifying that Mammootty?s film is in troubled waters. However, Santosh insists that the film ?is not dropped but will take time to start shooting?. ?Everyone associated with both projects are busy and it?s not like one fine day we can get them together and begin shooting to see whose film goes on floors first,? says the director.
> 
> The filmmaker and the multiple time National award winning cinematographer though tells us that Priyadarshan had contacted him a week ago to talk about his Kunjali Marakkar project with Mohanlal. ?A week ago, Priyan had called me to ask when we would start shooting. I told him, ?I am busy with a few films and the movie will only go on floors after that?. Priyan said he would definitely like to make a movie on Kunjali Marakkar; both films will be from different perspectives and there will be enough to differentiate the films. He said his film have more of sea warfare and will be made on par with international films. That will require a lot of time and he wanted people to be fully committed to the project.?
> 
> Santosh is currently busy shooting for Mani Ratnam?s movie Chekka Chivantha Vaanam, which has been delayed due to the Kollywood strike. Mammootty, meanwhile, will resume filming his period movie Maamaankam.
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...w/63959523.cms


പ്രിയന്റെ ഡയലോഗ് കേട്ടാ തന്നെ അറിയില്ലേ ഈ project നടക്കുമെന്ന്!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

mmade padam On anu...... late avum nne ullu... 

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:  

aa poster ile dialogue IKKA paranju oru teaser varanam........  :Band:

----------


## King Amal

Athinu vere aalu chyunnegi ikka pinmaranam enn rule undo.. 
Shaeyyda..  Producerum directorum chyenm project comfirm aakki atjinte joli nadann lond irikumpo vere alu vere peril chyunnenn vech drop aakano..  
Ithenth comedy..  😂😂
Charithra cinema aanu..  Ath different angleil kure edukam..  
For eg mammooka chytha nallavan aaya chanthuvine nere opposite katta villain aakki lal chyunnu nn prnjal athilum oru scopeund storyil..  


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

@BangaloreaN @Saathan @Maryadaraman 

Mmade Kunjali thread open akin........ piller vannu randu band adichu pokotte.......

----------


## King Amal

Pinnalh..  Dai modesee ijj pettenn vareen nn..  Nmde mammookante pillerk aa thread open aakki kodukeenu..  Pullekalu polikkatte nn usmanee.. 😛



> @BangaloreaN @Saathan @Maryadaraman 
> 
> Mmade Kunjali thread open akin........ piller vannu randu band adichu pokotte.......

----------


## King Amal

Ente ponno..  Friday matinee ittath aarelum kando?? 
Romanchafication at it peak..  😍😍😍😍

----------


## Antonio

Kunjali kku ippol eratti madhuram

----------


## moovybuf

> Ente ponno..  Friday matinee ittath aarelum kando?? 
> Romanchafication at it peak..  



ivide idroooo....

----------


## Mike

thread il angeru ititundu....




> ivide idroooo....

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Ente ponno..  Friday matinee ittath aarelum kando?? 
> Romanchafication at it peak..  😍😍😍😍


Atha Njan paranje romancham

----------


## roshy

> nadakkatte enne... helathy gompetition venam ennalle... pinnethaa


Matte teaminte marketing,promotion gimmickinu munpil pidich nilkkaan pattumo😕

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Matte teaminte marketing,promotion gimmickinu munpil pidich nilkkaan pattumo😕


August cinemas allee
Pine South Indiayile bigge alle co producer soo pidichu oke nilkum

----------


## ShahSM

> Athinu vere aalu chyunnegi ikka pinmaranam enn rule undo.. 
> Shaeyyda..  Producerum directorum chyenm project comfirm aakki atjinte joli nadann lond irikumpo vere alu vere peril chyunnenn vech drop aakano..  
> Ithenth comedy..  😂😂
> Charithra cinema aanu..  Ath different angleil kure edukam..  
> *For eg mammooka chytha nallavan aaya chanthuvine nere opposite katta villain aakki* lal chyunnu nn prnjal athilum oru scopeund storyil..  
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


അതല്ലേ വീര്യം!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Athinu vere aalu chyunnegi ikka pinmaranam enn rule undo.. 
> Shaeyyda..  Producerum directorum chyenm project comfirm aakki atjinte joli nadann lond irikumpo vere alu vere peril chyunnenn vech drop aakano..  
> Ithenth comedy..  😂😂
> Charithra cinema aanu..  Ath different angleil kure edukam..  
> For eg mammooka chytha nallavan aaya chanthuvine nere opposite katta villain aakki lal chyunnu nn prnjal athilum oru scopeund storyil..  
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


ഇത് പോലുള്ള situation varumbol nammude ikka വിട്ടു കൊടുക്കുകയാണ് പതിവ്, വലിയ ദാന ശീലനാണ്

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## arjunan



----------


## twist369

mammookkayude oru koora dance practice video haters parathunnudallo...??

etho upcoming awardinulla ?

----------


## Mammooka fan

> mammookkayude oru koora dance practice video haters parathunnudallo...??
> 
> etho upcoming awardinulla ?


Video evde???

----------


## twist369

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LqoRwnZZa4

----------


## Abin thomas

> mammookkayude oru koora dance practice video haters parathunnudallo...??
> 
> etho upcoming awardinulla ?


Kaliyakate.ellarum epozhum ithoke vechalle ikkaye kaliyakunnath.nothing new in it.ith amma show anu.ikka patunna pole participate cheyunnu athre ullu.ithinte peril trolls vannote no prblm.

----------


## twist369

> Kaliyakate.ellarum epozhum ithoke vechalle ikkaye kaliyakunnath.nothing new in it.ith amma show anu.ikka patunna pole participate cheyunnu athre ullu.ithinte peril trolls vannote no prblm.


Seems like he is drunk..😐

----------


## Abin thomas

> Seems like he is drunk..😐


Dhe adutha comedy  :Laughing:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Seems like he is drunk..😐


Athu dance il ulath anenn thonunu
Alathe ningal vicharikuna pole onum ala

----------


## Mammooka fan

> mammookkayude oru koora dance practice video haters parathunnudallo...??
> 
> etho upcoming awardinulla ?


Athin ithil ota oru scene alle ullu
Avar trolatte
Namuk parupadi yil ngane unden nokam

----------


## shaniq mon

https://www.facebook.com/mazhavilman...1141825935372/

----------


## dr ms

> Seems like he is drunk..😐


Anta arivil pulli kudikilla.

Sorry if am wrong.

Kura kettit indu.

And my driver was joy thomas former driver .pinna joy thomasinta makal keetiyirikkinath anta neighbourina aani
Avarda kalyanathil pulli okka vannorinnu.

Ikka ann kudichilla.
Baaki almost alla celebrtoes including mohanlal kudichu(ath matram aanu anikk neritt kandulla ariv)

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## dr ms

Ath drunken dance aanu.
Anna kettath

He is a muslim so he cant drink.

Pinna alla mislimukalum kudikilla ann parayailla..but its prohibited and eno eppam pulli kudichitt indangil thats his choice.

But in my info he is a sober

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Shathami rathryil paat ayrkum

----------


## Antonio

> Kaliyakate.ellarum epozhum ithoke vechalle ikkaye kaliyakunnath.nothing new in it.ith amma show anu.ikka patunna pole participate cheyunnu athre ullu.ithinte peril trolls vannote no prblm.


Pinne, allel ippo Ikkayude dance kandittanu angerkk ithrem kaalam support undayath
Kure palukudi maraatha oola chekkanmarund online yodhakkal...
Mammookka yude career nte pakuthi pryam kashtich ullavanamar..avanmaarano ini ikkakku Mark idan ponath

----------


## Antonio

Lalettante koode dance cheyyan nadimar thammiladikkunnu enna title il oru item vannittund...

----------


## Antonio

> Seems like he is drunk..😐


Ikka kudikkumo ennariyilla...
Smoking undarunnu, kurachu kaalam munne athu vittu ennum kettittund.. Thilakan issue time il okke discussion undarunnu...
Enthayalum Public nu clear aayi manasilakunnath pole kudichu bodhamillathe Ikkaye ithuvare oru Stage show ilum kandittilla..

----------


## Abin thomas

Mammooka kudikilla.maniyanpilla raju parayunnath ketitund.avaroke company koodumpo ikka mobilil kuthikond irikatheyollennu.oral oru rand step itathinu enthokeya parayane.athum avide lalettan,jayaram pinne ladies ellam ulla oru valiya practice section anu.logical ayi chinthichoode .

----------


## Antonio

> Mammooka kudikilla.maniyanpilla raju parayunnath ketitund.avaroke company koodumpo ikka mobilil kuthikond irikatheyollennu.oral oru rand step itathinu enthokeya parayane.athum avide lalettan,jayaram pinne ladies ellam ulla oru valiya practice section anu.logical ayi chinthichoode .


Athreee ulloo... pinnallaa

----------


## Abin thomas

> Atheee ulloo... pinnallaa


Parayunnavar paranjote.i hav no prblm.cinema field il gossip oke usual anu.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Seems like he is drunk..


does his face look like a drunk :Confused: .... not nuf to conclude imo..

----------


## roshy

> does his face look like a drunk.... not nuf to conclude imo..


Abhinayathinte sookshma thalanghal😷

----------


## roshy

പുള്ളി മദ്യപിക്കാർ  ഇല്ല എന്നാണു ഇത് വരെ കോമൺ മലയാളികളുടെ ധാരണ.അതു തിരുത്താൻ  67 വയസ്സിൽ  പുള്ളി തയ്യാറാകുമോ ?

----------


## moovybuf

> പുള്ളി മദ്യപിക്കാർ  ഇല്ല എന്നാണു ഇത് വരെ കോമൺ മലയാളികളുടെ ധാരണ.അതു തിരുത്താൻ  67 വയസ്സിൽ  പുള്ളി തയ്യാറാകുമോ ?


how is it possible to conclude frm that 30 second video that he has drunk.. oru padam vijayikkumbolekku de ithu polathe kuprajarangal.. if uncle had failed,, this wud have been delayed for the next release

----------


## roshy

> how is it possible to conclude frm that 30 second video that he has drunk.. oru padam vijayikkumbolekku de ithu polathe kuprajarangal.. if uncle had failed,, this wud have been delayed for the next release


Kazhikkillennu thanne aanu njaanum paranju vannath☺

----------


## roshy

> how is it possible to conclude frm that 30 second video that he has drunk.. oru padam vijayikkumbolekku de ithu polathe kuprajarangal.. if uncle had failed,, this wud have been delayed for the next release


Ithu uncle-inu ulla chori alla,kunhaliyude voice modulation, tally cheyyaan vendi ittathaanu😆

----------


## Manoj

Eniku തോന്നുന്നത് shanthamee രാത്രിയിൽ സോങ്ങ് ന്റേ ഡാൻസ് റിഹേഴ്സൽ ആണെന്നാണ്, ഷോ നടക്കുമ്പോൾ അറിയാമല്ലോ

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> how is it possible to conclude frm that 30 second video that he has drunk.. oru padam vijayikkumbolekku de ithu polathe kuprajarangal.. if uncle had failed,, this wud have been delayed for the next release


chilapo drunken act ayirikum...alenki sherikum kudichathu ayirikum ....anyways he looks drunk ...body language says it .....if you are familiar watching people who booze then 30 secs is more than enough  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

Chilappole adichittundakum. Ratriyil okke alle rehersel. 
itrayum prayamulla manusyan alle  urakkalaachokke irikkende chilappole madyapichundakum

----------


## Abin thomas

Nalla best discussions.nadakate

----------


## moovybuf

> chilapo drunken act ayirikum...alenki sherikum kudichathu ayirikum ....anyways he looks drunk ...body language says it .....if you are familiar watching people who booze then 30 secs is more than enough


ok then.. may be who knows... on second view, his face does look a little pale...

----------


## Don David

Ee video Kand ikka madhyapichittundennu paranghaal, I couldn't accept it!!!  Nhanum athyavashyam madhyapikkunna aalaanu, but this is not acceptable that he is drunken!!!  

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> ok then.. may be who knows... on second view, his face does look a little pale...


Same dressil thanne ethra promo video channelil povund.

----------


## Mike

ellarum koode IKKA ye kudipichu kidathan erangiyekkuvanoo...........  :Doh: 

pasht..............

----------


## moovybuf

pandaaram angeru enthelum cheythotte... charchakku patiya best topic..

----------


## Abin thomas

Kallu kulichu velivillatha areyelum dance padipikuo.ith anganathe step arikum.ellam koode paranj paranj engota.athum oru 30sec video kandit.

----------


## KOBRA

> ok then.. may be who knows... on second view, his face does look a little pale...


Ithokke rehersal alle avide nilkkunnavar ellavarum adichittundakkum . may be mam have two pegs more than any other 
atrayullu. public function onnum allallo . they are enjoying. mattullavar cheyunnathu pole kudichittu avideyulle penpillarude dehathu kichaari onnumm allalo nilkkunnthu. :Laughing:

----------


## Abin thomas

> pandaaram angeru enthelum cheythotte... charchakku patiya best topic..


Dancine trolliko.athu manasilakam.ithu chumma orumathiri.

----------


## moovybuf

> Ithokke rehersal alle avide nilkkunnavar ellavarum adichittundakkum . may be mam have two pegs more than any other 
> atrayullu. public function onnum allallo . they are enjoying. mattullavar cheyunnathu pole kudichittu avideyulle penpillarude dehathu kichaari onnumm allalo nilkkunnthu.


alla pinne... ithippo purathirakenda kaaryam enthaanavo....

----------


## KOBRA

> alla pinne... ithippo purathirakenda kaaryam enthaanavo....


oru chance nokki nadakkunnavamare alliyo :Laughing:

----------


## Abin thomas

Mammooka jayaram sidique ivar onnikunna oru comedy dance number showyil undavum.athinte acting anu ath.iniyum doubt ullavark show telecast cheyumbol manasilavum.ikka jayaram oke ulla ithinte thanne oru continuation bit ipo mazhavil manoramayil kandu.its confirmed.

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Pinne, allel ippo Ikkayude dance kandittanu angerkk ithrem kaalam support undayath
> Kure palukudi maraatha oola chekkanmarund online yodhakkal...
> Mammookka yude career nte pakuthi pryam kashtich ullavanamar..avanmaarano ini ikkakku Mark idan ponath


Ha ha sathyam.. Mammootty Allathe bakkiyullavan okke Malayalathil Michael Jackson aanallo.. ithu pole kure Kanhi teams undu Kunchakko Malayala nadanmaarude dance okke kandu romancham adikkunnavaru.. Avarokke matte teams aaya kaaranam koodi kondaanu nammalokke die hard Ikka fan aayath..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Thayyaraakum.. Pulli naale thanne oru pathra sammelanam vilich ellarkkum Middle Finger kaanikkan Chance undu.. Ivide Lalettan vellamadich open aayi Vaanamadikkunna action kaanikkunna video youtubil kidappundu.. Appozha Ikka nhan vellamadichilla ennum paranh karayaan nikkunne..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ente bhai athu vitek video thapi poyal orupad kitum.show telecast cheyumpo ellarkum manasilakum.

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> pandaaram angeru enthelum cheythotte... charchakku patiya best topic..


Oru interview undaayirunnu with director ranjit... athil ikka parayunnundu njan ithu vare kudichittilla.... aarkkum madhyam medichu koduthittum ella.... aaake madhyapicha oralude bill koduthittundenkil athu muraliyude maathram aanu.....

He was referring to his issues wid murali.....

----------


## Abin thomas

> Oru interview undaayirunnu with director ranjit... athil ikka parayunnundu njan ithu vare kudichittilla.... aarkkum madhyam medichu koduthittum ella.... aaake madhyapicha oralude bill koduthittundenkil athu muraliyude maathram aanu.....
> 
> He was referring to his issues wid murali.....


Maniyanpillayum paranjitund.

----------


## Antonio

@sudeepdayal- ente brooo..
Ningalu oru rakshem illattooo...
Ha ha

----------


## Antonio

Bros next topic. ..
Pls tell any updates if u have about the following 
Ikka's new films (heard rumours long back) with
1.Basil Joseph
2.Alphons putharan
3.Shafi
4.Nadirsha
5.Omar Lulu
6.Jean Paul Lal..
7.Jeethu
8.Sathyan anthikkad
Any idea???

----------


## K K R

> Bros next topic. ..
> Pls tell any updates if u have about the following 
> Ikka's new films (heard rumours long back) with
> 1.Basil Joseph
> 2.Alphons putharan
> 3.Shafi
> 4.Nadirsha
> 5.Omar Lulu
> 6.Jean Paul Lal..
> ...


Basil movie. Unni R Script with Tovino. Ettuvum waiting athinaanu. Audience nte pulse nallonam ariyavunna aalu aanu Basil  :Clap:  

Alphonse nte next padam Kalidas alle hero ?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Basil movie. Unni R Script with Tovino. Ettuvum waiting athinaanu. Audience nte pulse nallonam ariyavunna aalu aanu Basil  
> 
> Alphonse nte next padam Kalidas alle hero ?



yes tamil film aanu..

----------


## roshy

> Oru interview undaayirunnu with director ranjit... athil ikka parayunnundu njan ithu vare kudichittilla.... aarkkum madhyam medichu koduthittum ella.... aaake madhyapicha oralude bill koduthittundenkil athu muraliyude maathram aanu.....
> 
> He was referring to his issues wid murali.....


Thaankalude chori allaatha aadyathe post😆

----------


## Abin thomas

> Bros next topic. ..
> Pls tell any updates if u have about the following 
> Ikka's new films (heard rumours long back) with
> 1.Basil Joseph
> 2.Alphons putharan
> 3.Shafi
> 4.Nadirsha
> 5.Omar Lulu
> 6.Jean Paul Lal..
> ...


Basil,shafi-rafi,midhunmanuel,vysakh,khalid rahman,may be omar too.ithoke nadakum.baki oke planning stagil polum ayennu parayan patilla.

Alphonse next with kalidas
Nadhirsha next with dileep
Jean paul never planned anything
Jeethu planning a hindi film nd also a lalettan film
Sathyan sir next with fahadh

----------


## Antonio

> Basil,shafi-rafi,midhunmanuel,vysakh,khalid rahman,may be omar too.ithoke nadakum.baki oke planning stagil polum ayennu parayan patilla.
> 
> Alphonse next with kalidas
> Nadhirsha next with dileep
> Jean paul never planned anything
> Jeethu planning a hindi film nd also a lalettan film
> Sathyan sir next with fahadh


Jean Paul planned story of a bar bouncer..
Ikka in that role...
N one story of a pick pocketer by someother fellow, randum anne shokam aarunnu discussion...

----------


## ABE

> Jean Paul planned story of a bar bouncer..
> Ikka in that role...
> N one story of a pick pocketer by someother fellow, randum anne shokam aarunnu discussion...


Pick pocket Vinu Anand ennengandu anu peru, I think he is the director of Rosapoo, padam drop aayi nannaayi illenkil oru bomb koode add cheyyendi vannenem

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> Thaankalude chori allaatha aadyathe post😆


Am not a choriyan.... eritheeyil enna ozhikkum ennallathe.....  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Mammooka fan

Amma mazhavil programme ticket mall of travancore vazhi kitunillallo
Avde Malabar gold il ntho exhibition nadakunu avden ninnu vangikunavarke kodukunolu

If anyone knwz evdena ticket kitune plz tell

----------


## Abin thomas

😊😊😊😊

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## roshy

Ithethaa page?




>

----------


## KOBRA

Mammmooty @ jayaram vada poda bhandam anau ennu thonnunu  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> 


Good one...bakiyulla nadukalil kalynthinm oro akoshnglkoke dance chymbol ivde angne chythal palarkum thanthonitharam aavnu..aa para nannayi...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Mammmooty @ jayaram vada poda bhandam anau ennu thonnunu


randum vilikkunnathu Mammootty anenkil. 😊

----------


## ballu

WCC members onnum showyil ella ennu thonunnu..... field out aaya Mythili okke annu ello star performers  :Laugh:

----------


## Antonio

Ikka Jayaramettan ne eda poda ennanu vilikkunnath... Pullikkaran ellarkkum mammookka aanallo...Prayam undallo..

----------


## abraham

> Amma mazhavil programme ticket mall of travancore vazhi kitunillallo
> Avde Malabar gold il ntho exhibition nadakunu avden ninnu vangikunavarke kodukunolu
> 
> If anyone knwz evdena ticket kitune plz tell


Mall of travancoril ninn online ayi kittum... Malabar goldil ninn ornaments vangunnavarkk mathrame kodukkunnullu enna kettath 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> WCC members onnum showyil ella ennu thonunnu..... field out aaya Mythili okke annu ello star performers


Amma il ninnu vittu vittilla enna nilayil aanallo avar already....

----------


## ballu

> Amma il ninnu vittu vittilla enna nilayil aanallo avar already....


Prithivarjum Dileepum ellalo ...?

----------


## Mike

manorama online.....




> Ithethaa page?

----------


## KOBRA

> WCC members onnum showyil ella ennu thonunnu..... field out aaya Mythili okke annu ello star performers


Athukondu ippravisyam  lal annenu gopikamaru kuravayirkkum  :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> WCC members onnum showyil ella ennu thonunnu..... field out aaya Mythili okke annu ello star performers


Parvathy National aeard medikkan poyi, Manju no idea.
bakki okke ullathum illathathum kanakkanu.

----------


## ballu

> Athukondu ippravisyam  lal annenu gopikamaru kuravayirkkum


 :Laughing: 




> Parvathy National aeard medikkan poyi, Manju no idea.
> bakki okke ullathum illathathum kanakkanu.



ethu polatha event varumpola manasilavunne ....malayalathil eppo nere chovve oru top heroine  ella...(excluding Manju, parvathy ) ...chavaru pole kore ennam undu ....market value enna sangathi otta ennathinum ella

----------


## Abin thomas

> WCC members onnum showyil ella ennu thonunnu..... field out aaya Mythili okke annu ello star performers


Parvathy showyil undennanu njn arinjath.

----------


## Abin thomas

> ethu polatha event varumpola manasilavunne ....malayalathil eppo nere chovve oru top heroine  ella...(excluding Manju, parvathy ) ...chavaru pole kore ennam undu ....market value enna sangathi otta ennathinum ella


Aditi ravi keri score cheyum.kanan nalla cute look ulla orennam ipo ath mathre ullu.nazriya oke poyille.

----------


## ShahSM

> Ithethaa page?


Manorama
https://m.manoramaonline.com/movies/...ial-story.html

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Amma showyil enik kanendath kalidas,dq,tovino.baki ellarem kanditund.

----------


## Don David

> Aditi ravi keri score cheyum.kanan nalla cute look ulla orennam ipo ath mathre ullu.nazriya oke poyille.


Call Madonna  :Biggrin: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> Call Madonna 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Angeru parjathu correct . Sundariy aya sex appeal ulla average abhinya sheshi ulla oru nadi thanee its my opinion

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> ethu polatha event varumpola manasilavunne ....malayalathil eppo nere chovve oru top heroine  ella...(excluding Manju, parvathy ) ...chavaru pole kore ennam undu ....market value enna sangathi otta ennathinum ella


Namitha Pramod .... :Band:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ethu polatha event varumpola manasilavunne ....malayalathil eppo nere chovve oru top heroine  ella...(excluding Manju, parvathy ) ...chavaru pole kore ennam undu ....market value enna sangathi otta ennathinum ella


Mamta is there, though selective now.

----------


## twist369

Enkil Nayanthara varatte


> ethu polatha event varumpola manasilavunne ....malayalathil eppo nere chovve oru top heroine  ella...(excluding Manju, parvathy ) ...chavaru pole kore ennam undu ....market value enna sangathi otta ennathinum ella

----------


## ABE

> Enkil Nayanthara varatte


Nayanthara   :Love:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Prithivarjum Dileepum ellalo ...?


Prithviraj WCC yil chernno 😊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Viru

> Amma mazhavil programme ticket mall of travancore vazhi kitunillallo
> Avde Malabar gold il ntho exhibition nadakunu avden ninnu vangikunavarke kodukunolu
> 
> If anyone knwz evdena ticket kitune plz tell


Nammal ivide friends bookmy showil kure divasam aay ithinte ticket thappi nadakuvayirunu,avide onnum kandilla....Ini mazhavil manaroma siteil kaanum enne vache avide nokkitum kitiyilla

Bw ee malabar gold exhibition vache okke ticket koduthal green field full aakumo

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Nammal ivide friends bookmy showil kure divasam aay ithinte ticket thappi nadakuvayirunu,avide onnum kandilla....Ini mazhavil manaroma siteil kaanum enne vache avide nokkitum kitiyilla
> 
> Bw ee malabar gold exhibition vache okke ticket koduthal green field full aakumo


Ivdeyum athu thane oru sthalthu nokytum kitunila

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Mall of travancoril ninn online ayi kittum... Malabar goldil ninn ornaments vangunnavarkk mathrame kodukkunnullu enna kettath 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Online o which site???

----------


## Malik

> WCC members onnum showyil ella ennu thonunnu..... field out aaya Mythili okke annu ello star performers


Parvathi okke undallo

----------


## King Amal

Just now from trivandrum club

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

https://youtu.be/F_KyKiR-n_w

----------


## ballu

> Parvathi okke undallo



ഫോട്ടോ കണ്ടില്ല

----------


## Malik

> ഫോട്ടോ കണ്ടില്ല


Tv yil ad vannappol kandirunnu.

----------


## jimmy

> Just now from trivandrum club
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


ithil parvathy etha :Cheerleader:

----------


## Abin thomas

Mammooka vellamadich dance kalichu ennu paranjavar enthiye.athoru drunken type act thanne arunnu.

----------


## Oruvan1

> Mammooka vellamadich dance kalichu ennu paranjavar enthiye.athoru drunken type act thanne arunnu.


Adhu vivaadham aayappo skit maattiyathaa.. aalkkaarde kannil podiyidaan ( ennu swantham hater )

----------


## Abin thomas

> Adhu vivaadham aayappo skit maattiyathaa.. aalkkaarde kannil podiyidaan ( ennu swantham hater )


😢😢😢.pavam haters.athu pote.ettanum ikkayum kunjikkayum pwolichenna ketath.special congrats to ikka fans tvm.nalla olam undakitund.sadharana inganathe paripadiyil lalettan fans anu flex oke ayi pokarullath.innu ikka fans kattak undarunnu.rally flex oke undarunnu.well done tvm ikka fans.lalettan fansum pwolichu keto.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Ikka ettan kunjikka jayaramettan.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Adhu vivaadham aayappo skit maattiyathaa.. aalkkaarde kannil podiyidaan ( ennu swantham hater )


Haters karachil thudarum...ithinte videos out aakumbol nokkikko...vere enthelum kandupidikkum...

----------


## Antonio

> Ikka ettan kunjikka jayaramettan.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Ithu polappanayi.... moonnu perum oru scene il...Pranav illallo Alle, member allalo...

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ithu polappanayi.... moonnu perum oru scene il...Pranav illallo Alle, member allalo...


Pranavinu membership ayitilla.dq nu polum ee adutha kitiye.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> Pranavinu membership ayitilla.dq nu polum ee adutha kitiye.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Athenthaa kittaan ithra difficult aano ?

----------


## Oruvan1

> Pranavinu membership ayitilla.dq nu polum ee adutha kitiye.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Athenthaa kittaan ithra difficult aano ?

----------


## mujthaba

Ikka rocking pics anallo ..

----------


## shaniq mon

https://youtu.be/KjhCOyny4_E

മമ്മൂട്ടി - അമ്മ മഴവില്ല്

----------


## Abin thomas

> Athenthaa kittaan ithra difficult aano ?


Entho rules undennu thonunu.pinne amma membership kond valya karymonnumillalo.athil members allathavar polum cinemayil active anu 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Tvm mfwai daa.. 💪💪💪



> 😢😢😢.pavam haters.athu pote.ettanum ikkayum kunjikkayum pwolichenna ketath.special congrats to ikka fans tvm.nalla olam undakitund.sadharana inganathe paripadiyil lalettan fans anu flex oke ayi pokarullath.innu ikka fans kattak undarunnu.rally flex oke undarunnu.well done tvm ikka fans.lalettan fansum pwolichu keto.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Athenthaa kittaan ithra difficult aano ?


6 films entho cheyyanam, athinte directordinte lettrr venam angane enthokkeyo undu.
Nalla membership feeum undu.
Fee not an issue for DQ or Pranav, but issue for small-time actors.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

amma show enna tv il telecast cheyunethu?  :Thinking:

----------


## King Amal

😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

മലയാളസിനിമയിലേക്ക് കടന്നുവന്ന ഒരു വഴിപോക്കനാണ് മമ്മൂക്ക.


1971 ൽ അനുഭവങ്ങൾ പാളിച്ചകൾ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെയാണ് തുടക്കമെങ്കിലും മലയാളസിനിമയുടെ മുഖ്യധാരയിലെ നിറസാന്നിധ്യമായി അദ്ദേഹം മാറിയത് 80കളുടെ തുടക്കത്തിലാണ്.അന്നത്തെ സിനിമാ ശൈലിയോട് ചേർന്നു നിന്ന് അനവധി ഹിറ്റുകൾ ഉണ്ടാക്കാൻ സാധിച്ചുവെങ്കിലും മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടന് വേറിട്ട, അല്ലെങ്കിൽ അഭിനയ സാധ്യതയുള്ള കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ ലഭിച്ചു തുടങ്ങിയത് 82 ൽ പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ യവനിക എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെയാണ്. മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടന്റെ വിജയചരിത്രം വിശകലനം ചെയ്യുകയല്ല, മറിച്ച് അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് വെല്ലുവിളി ഉയർത്തിയ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളും അവയെ സമീപിച്ച രീതിയും ഒന്ന് നോക്കിക്കാണുകയാണ് ഈ കുറിപ്പിലൂടെ.


അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻറെ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളിലൂടെ ഒന്ന് കണ്ണോടിച്ചാൽ ആദ്യകാലങ്ങളിൽ അദ്ദേഹത്തിനുണ്ടായിരുന്ന പരിമിതികളും, അവയെയെല്ലാം അത്ഭുതകരമായി അതിജീവിക്കുന്ന ആർജ്ജവത്തെയും വ്യക്തമായും കാണാം. തുടക്കകാലത്ത് ഡയലോഗ് പറയുമ്പോൾ അതിനൊപ്പിച്ച് കൈകൾ ചലിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ഒരു രീതി അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. വളരെ പരുക്കനും ആദർശശാലിയും, പൗരുഷമുള്ളതുമായ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളുടെ ചട്ടക്കൂട്ടിൽ ഒതുങ്ങിപ്പോയിരുന്നു അദ്ദേഹം.
അത്തരമൊരു സാഹചര്യത്തിൽ, അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ രക്ഷയ്ക്കെത്തിയത് പത്മരാജൻ എന്ന എഴുത്തുകാരനായ സംവിധായകനാണ്. മമ്മുക്കായുടെ അഭിനയശൈലിയെ സമർത്ഥമായി ഉപയോഗപ്പെടുത്തിയ കൂടെവിടെ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൽ ആരംഭിച്ച്, കാണാമറയത്ത്, കരിയിലക്കാറ്റുപോലെ, അരപ്പട്ട കെട്ടിയ ഗ്രാമത്തിൽ, തിങ്കളാഴ്ച നല്ല ദിവസം തുടങ്ങി ഒരുപിടി വ്യത്യസ്ത ചിത്രങ്ങൾസമ്മാനിക്കാൻ പത്മരാജന് കഴിഞ്ഞു. ഈ കാലയളവിൽ മമ്മൂക്കയെ ശക്തമായി പിന്തുണച്ച മറ്റൊരു സംവിധായകനാണ് ശ്രീ ജോഷി. കാമ്പുള്ള കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് ഒപ്പം തന്നെ വമ്പൻ വിജയങ്ങളും സമ്മാനിക്കാൻ ജോഷിക്ക് സാധിച്ചു.നിറക്കൂട്ടും ശ്യാമയുമൊക്കെ അക്കാലത്തെ വമ്പൻ വിജയങ്ങൾ കൈവരിച്ച ചിത്രങ്ങളായിരുന്നു.

ഒരു നടൻ എന്ന നിലയിൽ മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ വളർച്ചയുടെ നട്ടെല്ലായി മാറിയത് സത്യത്തിൽ ഈ കാലഘട്ടത്തിലെ ഐവി ശശി ചിത്രങ്ങളായിരുന്നു.
കാണാമറയത്ത്, ആൾക്കൂട്ടത്തിൽ തനിയെ, വാർത്ത, അനുബന്ധം, ആവനാഴി, അതിരാത്രം തുടങ്ങിയ ചിത്രങ്ങളൊക്കെ വമ്പൻ വിജയങ്ങളും മികച്ച കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളും സമ്മാനിച്ചവയും ആയിരുന്നു.
പ്രണാമം, കാതോട് കാതോരം തുടങ്ങിയ ചിത്രങ്ങളിലൂടെ ഭരതനും ചെറുതല്ലാത്ത പിന്തുണ മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടന് നൽകി.
ഈ കാലഘട്ടത്തിൽ മമ്മൂക്ക ചെയ്ത ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച കഥാപാത്രം ഒരുപക്ഷേ, ഭദ്രൻ സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത പൂമുഖപ്പടിയിൽ നിന്നെയും കാത്ത് എന്ന സിനിമയിലെ സംശയരോഗിയായ ഭാര്യയുടെ മുന്നിലെ നിസ്സഹായരായ ഭർത്താവിന്റേതാണ്.
ശ്രീവിദ്യ തകർത്തഭിനയിച്ച ചിത്രത്തിൽ അവർക്കൊപ്പമോ ഒരുപക്ഷേ അവരേക്കാൾ ഒരുപടി മുകളിലോ പെർഫോം ചെയ്തു മമ്മുക്ക. ഇന്നും പ്രാധാന്യം നശിച്ചു പോകാത്ത ഒരു വിഷയത്തെ അങ്ങേയറ്റം കൈയ്യടക്കത്തോടെ 1986 ൽ ഭദ്രൻ ഈ ചിത്രത്തിൽ അവതരിപ്പിച്ചു. മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ കരിയറിലെ തന്നെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച കഥാപാത്രമാണ് ബാലുമഹേന്ദ്ര സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത യാത്ര എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ ഉണ്ണികൃഷ്ണൻ എന്ന ഫോറസ്റ്റ് ഓഫീസർ.തന്റെ കരിയറിൽ അപൂർവമായി മാത്രം അവതരിപ്പിച്ചിട്ടുള്ള കാമുക വേഷങ്ങളിൽ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ചത് യാത്രയിലെ ഉണ്ണിയാണ്.


മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടന്റെ കരിയറിലെ സുവർണ്ണ കാലഘട്ടം ആരംഭിക്കുന്നത് 1987 മുതലാണ് എന്നു പറയാം.ന്യൂഡൽഹി, തനിയാവർത്തനം, മണിവത്തൂരിലെ ആയിരം ശിവരാത്രികൾ, അനന്തരം തുടങ്ങിയ ഒന്നിനൊന്ന് വ്യത്യസ്തമായ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളിലൂടെ കടന്നുപോയ വർഷമായിരുന്നു 87. ഇവിടം മുതലാണ് ഒരു നടൻ എന്ന നിലയിൽ താൻ അനുവർത്തിച്ചു പോരുന്ന ശൈലിയെ ഉടച്ചു വാർക്കാൻ മമ്മുക്ക ശ്രമിച്ചു തുടങ്ങുന്നത്.തനിയാവർത്തനത്തിലെ ബാലൻ മാഷ് എന്ന കഥാപാത്രത്തിൽ, ശൈലി മാറ്റിപ്പിടിച്ച്തുടങ്ങിയ മമ്മൂക്കയെ കാണാം..
ഒരു സിബിഐ ഡയറിക്കുറിപ്പ്, സംഘം, ഓഗസ്റ്റ് 1, 1921, തന്ത്രം, മുക്തി തുടങ്ങിയവയായിരുന്നു അടുത്ത വർഷത്തെ ശ്രദ്ധേയ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ.ഇതിൽ തന്ത്രവും മുക്തിയും വലിയ വിജയ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ ആയില്ല എങ്കിൽ പോലും തീർത്തും വ്യത്യസ്തങ്ങളായിരുന്നു ഈ രണ്ടു കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളും. മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ആദ്യത്തെ ശ്രദ്ധേയമായ അച്ചായൻ കഥാപാത്രമായിരുന്നു സംഘത്തിലെ കുട്ടപ്പായി. അതിനടുത്ത വർഷം, അതായത് 89 ൽ പുറത്തുവന്ന ശ്രദ്ധേയമായ മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ് ഒരു വടക്കൻ വീരഗാഥ, ഉത്തരം, അർത്ഥം അഥർവം, നായർസാബ്, മഹായാനം, മൃഗയ തുടങ്ങിയവ.


തുടർന്നുള്ള വർഷങ്ങളിൽ കടന്നു വന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങളായ പുറപ്പാട്, കോട്ടയം കുഞ്ഞച്ചൻ, മതിലുകൾ, മിഥ്യ, കളിക്കളം, അയ്യർ ദ ഗ്രേറ്റ്, നയം വ്യക്തമാക്കുന്നു, കൗരവർ, അമരം, സൂര്യമാനസം, ജോണിവാക്കർ, ധ്രുവം, ആയിരപ്പറ, വാത്സല്യം, പാഥേയം, വിധേയൻ, പൊന്തൻമാട, സുകൃതം, മഴയെത്തും മുമ്പേ തുടങ്ങിയ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ ശ്രദ്ധിച്ചാൽ ഈ നടനിൽ അതിവേഗം സംഭവിച്ച ട്രാൻസിഷൻ വ്യക്തമാകും. 88 മുതൽ 94 വരെ ഉള്ള ഈ കാലഘട്ടത്തിൽ, അതുവരെയുള്ള ശൈലിയെ അപ്പാടെ ഉടച്ചുവാർക്കുകയായിരുന്നു മമ്മുക്ക.
ഒരേസമയം തിയേറ്ററിലെത്തിയ വിധേയനിലും പൊന്തൻമാടയിലും അഭിനയത്തിന്റെ രണ്ടറ്റത്ത് നിൽക്കുന്ന കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ അവതരിപ്പിച്ച് ഫലിപ്പിച്ചപ്പോൾ രാജ്യം അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് മികച്ച നടനുള്ള ദേശീയ അവാർഡ് നൽകി ആദരിച്ചു.
വിധേയനിൽ അദ്ദേഹം ജന്മിയായി മാറിയപ്പോൾ , പൊന്തൻമാടയിൽ മാട എന്ന അടിയാൻ ആയിട്ടാണ് അഭിനയിച്ചത്.വിധേയനിലെ കന്നട കലർന്ന മലയാളം ഏറ്റവും സ്വാഭാവികമായി അവതരിപ്പിക്കപ്പെട്ടപ്പോൾ മാടയിൽ തോളൊക്കെ അൽപം കൂനി, അടിയാന്മാരുടെ എല്ലാ സവിശേഷതകളും ആവാഹിച്ച കഥാപാത്രമായി മാറുകയായിരുന്നു അദ്ദേഹം.കേവലമൊരു ഫാൻസി ഡ്രസ്സ് ആയി മാറാതെ കാമ്പുള്ള കഥാപാത്രമായി വാറുണ്ണിയെ മാറ്റിയെടുക്കാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത് മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ അഭിനയ ചാതുരി കൊണ്ടു മാത്രമാണ്.ഭീമൻ രഘുവിന്റെ കഥാപാത്രത്തിന് പേയ് പിടിക്കുമ്പോഴും, ഒടുവിൽ തന്റെ സന്തത സഹചാരിയായ നായയെ വെടിവെച്ചു കൊല്ലേണ്ടി വരുമ്പോഴും ഒക്കെ ഉള്ള എക്സ്പ്രഷൻസ് അതിഗംഭീരമായിരുന്നു.


മറ്റൊരു നടനും ചെയ്തു ഫലിപ്പിക്കാനാവാത്ത അത്ര പെർഫെക്ഷനിൽ ആണ് സുന്ദരനായ മമ്മൂട്ടി മുക്കുവനായ അച്ചൂട്ടിയെ അമരത്തിൽ അവതരിപ്പിച്ചത്. ഒരു രാഷ്ട്രീയക്കാരന്റെ ജീവിതത്തോടുള്ള യാഥാർത്ഥ്യ പൂർണമായ നേർക്കാഴ്ചയായിരുന്നു നയം വ്യക്തമാക്കുന്നു എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ കഥാപാത്രം.
അന്നോളം ചെയ്തവയിൽ ഏറ്റവും സ്റ്റൈലിഷായ മമ്മൂക്കയെ കാണാൻ സാധിച്ചത് ജോണിവാക്കറിലും കളിക്കളത്തിലും ആണ്.
മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടന്റെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ പരിമിതിയായ, നൃത്തം ചെയ്യുക എന്ന വെല്ലുവിളിയെ ഏറ്റവും സമർത്ഥമായി ഉപയോഗിച്ചത് ജോണിവാക്കറിലാണ്.
മമ്മൂക്ക എന്ന് ഡാൻസറുടെ പരിമിതി അറിഞ്ഞുകൊണ്ട് ചിട്ടപ്പെടുത്തിയ ഗാനത്തിന് നന്ദി പറയേണ്ടത് പ്രഭുദേവ എന്ന നൃത്തസംവിധായകനോടാണ്.അതുകൊണ്ടാണ് ശാന്തമീ രാത്രിയിൽ എന്ന ഗാനം ഇന്നും ഓർമിക്കപ്പെടുന്നത്.


സുകൃതത്തിലെ രവി എന്ന കഥാപാത്രവും മമ്മുക്ക എന്ന നടന്റെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്നാണ്.വിട്ടുപോയ ജീവിതം തിരികെ പിടിക്കുമ്പോൾ ഉള്ള ആത്മവിശ്വാസവും, എല്ലാം നഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടവനായി മാറുമ്പോഴുള്ള നിസ്സഹായതയും ഒക്കെ അതുവരെ കാണാത്ത ശൈലിയിൽ അദ്ദേഹം അവതരിപ്പിച്ചു.
ഉദ്യാനപാലകനിലും, ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടിയിലും തീർത്തും വേറിട്ട ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടിയെയാണ് പ്രേക്ഷകന് കാണാൻ സാധിച്ചത്.സൗമ്യനും നിസ്സഹായനുമായ ഒരു റിട്ടയേർഡ് പട്ടാളക്കാരൻ ആയിട്ടാണ് അദ്ദേഹം ഉദ്യാനപാലകനിൽ അഭിനയിച്ചത്.ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടി എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻറെ പ്രകടനത്തെ ഔട്ട്സ്റ്റാൻഡിങ്ങ് എന്നേ പറയാനുള്ളൂ. തൻറെ അഭിനയ സങ്കേതത്തിൽ നിന്നും തീർത്തും വ്യത്യസ്ത ശൈലിയിലുള്ള കഥാപാത്രമായിരുന്നു ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടിയിലെ വിദ്യാധരൻ. വിദ്യാധരന് എല്ലാത്തിനോടും പേടിയാണ്. തന്റെ മുന്നിലൊരു ഭീഷണിയായി തോക്കുമേന്തി വരുന്ന വില്ലന്റെ തോക്ക് തട്ടി മാറ്റുന്നതിൽ പോലും അയാളുടെ ഭയം കാണാം.
തുടർന്നു വന്ന കുറച്ചു വർഷങ്ങളിൽ മികച്ച കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ അധികമൊന്നും അദ്ദേഹത്തെ തേടിയെത്തിയില്ല.ഇടയ്ക്ക് വന്ന അരയന്നങ്ങളുടെ വീട് എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ രവി എന്ന കഥാപാത്രം മാത്രമായിരുന്നു അതിന് ഒരു അപവാദം.


മമ്മുക്ക എന്ന നടൻ വീണ്ടും ഊർജ്ജം കൈവരിക്കുന്നത് 2002ന് ശേഷം ആണ്.
ഡാനി എന്ന കഥാപാത്രത്തെ വിജയകരമായി അവതരിപ്പിച്ച ശേഷം തുടർന്നുള്ള വർഷങ്ങളിൽ കാഴ്ചയിലെ മാധവനായും, രാപ്പകലിലെ കൃഷ്ണനായും, പോത്ത് കച്ചവടക്കാരൻ രാജമാണിക്യമായും, കേരളത്തിൽ കുടിയേറിയ തമിഴനായ, കറുത്ത പക്ഷികളിലെ മുരുകനായും, പളുങ്കിലെ ഇടുക്കിക്കാരൻ മോനിച്ചനായും, കയ്യൊപ്പിലെ ബാലചന്ദ്രൻ ആയും, Big B ആയും, കഥ പറയുമ്പോളിലെ അശോക് രാജായും, ഒരേ കടലിലെ ഡോക്ടർ നാഥനായും, മൈക്ക് ഫീലിപ്പോസ് ആയും, പഴശ്ശിരാജയായും, മുരിക്കിൻ കുന്നത്ത് അഹമ്മദ് ഹാജിയായും, പ്രാഞ്ചിയേട്ടനായും, ശരീരഭാഷയിലും ശബ്ദ നിയന്ത്രണത്തിലും ഉൾപ്പെടെ ശ്രദ്ധിച്ച് കാലത്തിൻറെ മാറ്റങ്ങൾക്കൊപ്പം സഞ്ചരിച്ച് അവിസ്മരണീയമായ അനവധി കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ നൽകിയ മമ്മുക്കയെ കാണാം. രാജമാണിക്യത്തിലൊക്കെ, ചിത്രത്തിലുടനീളം consistent തിരുവനന്തപുരം സ്ലാങ്ങ് നിലനിർത്തിയത് എടുത്ത പറയേണ്ടുന്ന കാര്യമാണ്.
കറുത്ത പക്ഷികളിലെ മുരുകന്റെ ശരീരഭാഷയ്ക്കും ഉണ്ട് ഏറെ സവിശേഷത. അയാളുടെ നോട്ടവും സംസാരവും ഒക്കെ തീർത്തും വേറിട്ട രീതിയിലാണ്. രാപ്പകലിലെ കൃഷ്ണനോട് കുടുംബ ഫോട്ടോ എടുക്കുന്നിടത്തു നിന്ന് എഴുന്നേറ്റ് പോകാൻ പറയുമ്പോൾ, മുണ്ടിലെ പൊടിയും തട്ടി നിസ്സംഗനായി നടന്നുമറയുന്ന കൃഷ്ണൻ, മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ അനായാസ അഭിനയ ശൈലിയുടെ വലിയൊരു ഉദാഹരണമാണ്. ഈ ചിത്രത്തിലെ തന്നെ മറ്റൊരു രംഗത്തിൽ തലയിൽ ചുമന്നു കൊണ്ടു വരുന്ന ചാക്കിൽ പഞ്ഞിക്കെട്ട് ആയിരുന്നു എന്ന് അറിഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ ഈ നടനോടുള്ള ബഹുമാനം അറിയാതെ കൂടിപ്പോയി. തലയിലിരിക്കുന്ന ഭാരമൊക്കെ കൃത്യമായി ബാലൻസ് ചെയ്തുള്ള ആ നടത്തത്തിന്റെ സ്വാഭാവികത അത്ര എളുപ്പത്തിലൊന്നും ചെയ്തു ഫലിപ്പിക്കാൻ പറ്റുന്ന ഒന്നല്ല.


ഈ അനായാസത, ലൗഡ്സ്പീക്കർ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൻറെ ക്ലൈമാക്സിൽ മൈക്ക് ഫീലിപ്പോസ് തടിക്കഷണം താങ്ങി കൊണ്ടു വരുന്ന സീനിലും വേറിട്ടൊരു തരത്തിൽ കാണാം.അഭിനയത്തിലെ ഒരു കൂടുവിട്ടു കൂടുമാറൽ പോലെ വ്യത്യസ്തമായിരുന്നു മൈക്ക് ഫിലിപ്പോസ്. അതേ വർഷം തന്നെ പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ പാലേരിമാണിക്യത്തിലെ മുരുക്കിൻ കുന്നത്ത് അഹമ്മദ് ഹാജി എന്ന കഥാപാത്രം മമ്മൂട്ടിയിലെ versatile നടനുള്ള ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ഉദാഹരണമാണ്.


2010-ന് ശേഷം മികച്ച കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളുടെ ഒരു ദാരിദ്ര്യം വീണ്ടും കുറച്ചൊക്കെ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് നേരിടേണ്ടി വന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്.ആ വർഷം പുറത്തുവന്ന കുട്ടിസ്രാങ്കിനും ബെസ്റ്റ് ആക്ടറിനും ശേഷം പിന്നെ ഒരു വെല്ലുവിളിയുയർത്തുന്ന കഥാപാത്രം ലഭിച്ചത് മുന്നറിയിപ്പിലെ രാഘവനിലൂടെയാണ്.
അതിനുശേഷം ഒരു പള്ളിക്കൽ നാരായണനെ ലഭിച്ചുവെങ്കിലും, അതിശയങ്ങൾ ഏറെ ഇനിയും പുറത്തെടുക്കാൻ പ്രാപ്തിയുള്ള മഹാനടൻ കാത്തിരിക്കുകയാണ്..... ഒപ്പം പ്രേക്ഷകരും....


അനശ്വര ഗാനങ്ങൾ അധികമൊന്നും ഇല്ലാതെ, വലിയൊരു റൊമാൻറിക് ഹീറോ ആവാതെ, അതിഭീകരമായ ആക്ഷൻ രംഗങ്ങൾ സമ്മാനിക്കാതെ, നൃത്തം ചെയ്യാതെ നാൽപ്പതോളം വർഷങ്ങൾ പ്രേക്ഷകനെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിക്കാൻ ഈ മനുഷ്യന് സാധിച്ചുവെങ്കിൽ, അയാൾ വെറുമൊരു ഒരു നടനല്ല.
അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഈ പ്രായത്തിൽ ഏതെങ്കിലുമൊരു ഭാഷയിൽ ഏതെങ്കിലും ഒരു നടൻ ഇതുപോലെ നിറസാന്നിധ്യമായി നിലനിൽക്കുന്നുണ്ടോ, അല്ലെങ്കിൽ നിലനിന്നിട്ടുണ്ടോ എന്നൊന്ന് ചികഞ്ഞുനോക്കിയാൽ മനസ്സിലാവും മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടന്റെ വില.
ഇവിടെയാണ് ഒരു നടൻ ഇതിഹാസമായി മാറുന്നത്.



വെല്ലുവിളി ഉയർത്തുന്നത് ഇവിടുത്തെ എഴുത്തുകാരോടും സംവിധായകരോടുമാണ്. 
ആ നടന്റെ കാലിബറിനൊത്ത കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ ഒരുക്കേണ്ടത് ഇനി അവരാണ്. അങ്ങനെയെങ്കിൽ ഇനിയുമേറെ അനശ്വര കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് സാക്ഷിയാവാൻ മലയാളികൾക്ക് സാധിക്കും.
അത് സമ്മാനിക്കാൻ മമ്മൂക്കയ്ക്കും കഴിയട്ടെ...



?️ Mahesh Gopal | CINEMA PARADISO CLUB

----------


## twist369

Minimum 4 films engaanum act cheythal maatrame Amma membership kodukku..ennu ccl timell kettaayrnnu


> Athenthaa kittaan ithra difficult aano ?

----------


## twist369

Innale suriya announce cheythaayrna? 


> 😍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 😍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Confirmed???
Fake allalo alle

----------


## Antonio

> മലയാളസിനിമയിലേക്ക് കടന്നുവന്ന ഒരു വഴിപോക്കനാണ് മമ്മൂക്ക.
> 
> 
> 1971 ൽ അനുഭവങ്ങൾ പാളിച്ചകൾ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെയാണ് തുടക്കമെങ്കിലും മലയാളസിനിമയുടെ മുഖ്യധാരയിലെ നിറസാന്നിധ്യമായി അദ്ദേഹം മാറിയത് 80കളുടെ തുടക്കത്തിലാണ്.അന്നത്തെ സിനിമാ ശൈലിയോട് ചേർന്നു നിന്ന് അനവധി ഹിറ്റുകൾ ഉണ്ടാക്കാൻ സാധിച്ചുവെങ്കിലും മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടന് വേറിട്ട, അല്ലെങ്കിൽ അഭിനയ സാധ്യതയുള്ള കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ ലഭിച്ചു തുടങ്ങിയത് 82 ൽ പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ യവനിക എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെയാണ്. മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടന്റെ വിജയചരിത്രം വിശകലനം ചെയ്യുകയല്ല, മറിച്ച് അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് വെല്ലുവിളി ഉയർത്തിയ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളും അവയെ സമീപിച്ച രീതിയും ഒന്ന് നോക്കിക്കാണുകയാണ് ഈ കുറിപ്പിലൂടെ.
> 
> 
> അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻറെ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളിലൂടെ ഒന്ന് കണ്ണോടിച്ചാൽ ആദ്യകാലങ്ങളിൽ അദ്ദേഹത്തിനുണ്ടായിരുന്ന പരിമിതികളും, അവയെയെല്ലാം അത്ഭുതകരമായി അതിജീവിക്കുന്ന ആർജ്ജവത്തെയും വ്യക്തമായും കാണാം. തുടക്കകാലത്ത് ഡയലോഗ് പറയുമ്പോൾ അതിനൊപ്പിച്ച് കൈകൾ ചലിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ഒരു രീതി അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. വളരെ പരുക്കനും ആദർശശാലിയും, പൗരുഷമുള്ളതുമായ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളുടെ ചട്ടക്കൂട്ടിൽ ഒതുങ്ങിപ്പോയിരുന്നു അദ്ദേഹം.
> അത്തരമൊരു സാഹചര്യത്തിൽ, അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ രക്ഷയ്ക്കെത്തിയത് പത്മരാജൻ എന്ന എഴുത്തുകാരനായ സംവിധായകനാണ്. മമ്മുക്കായുടെ അഭിനയശൈലിയെ സമർത്ഥമായി ഉപയോഗപ്പെടുത്തിയ കൂടെവിടെ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൽ ആരംഭിച്ച്, കാണാമറയത്ത്, കരിയിലക്കാറ്റുപോലെ, അരപ്പട്ട കെട്ടിയ ഗ്രാമത്തിൽ, തിങ്കളാഴ്ച നല്ല ദിവസം തുടങ്ങി ഒരുപിടി വ്യത്യസ്ത ചിത്രങ്ങൾസമ്മാനിക്കാൻ പത്മരാജന് കഴിഞ്ഞു. ഈ കാലയളവിൽ മമ്മൂക്കയെ ശക്തമായി പിന്തുണച്ച മറ്റൊരു സംവിധായകനാണ് ശ്രീ ജോഷി. കാമ്പുള്ള കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് ഒപ്പം തന്നെ വമ്പൻ വിജയങ്ങളും സമ്മാനിക്കാൻ ജോഷിക്ക് സാധിച്ചു.നിറക്കൂട്ടും ശ്യാമയുമൊക്കെ അക്കാലത്തെ വമ്പൻ വിജയങ്ങൾ കൈവരിച്ച ചിത്രങ്ങളായിരുന്നു.
> 
> ...


Romancham....ikka is great..

----------


## Antonio

> Confirmed???
> Fake allalo alle


Next is Keerthi Suresh??

----------


## roshy

Ee page official aano ennu doubt und?




> 😍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> മലയാളസിനിമയിലേക്ക് കടന്നുവന്ന ഒരു *വഴിപോക്കനാണ്* മമ്മൂക്ക.


വഴിപോക്കൻമാരുടെ അഭിമാനം.

----------


## roshy

?എൻ.ടി.ആർ? എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൽ എൻ.ടി.ആർ.- നെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത് അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ മകനും തെലുങ്ക് സൂപ്പർ സ്റ്റാറുമായ ബാലകൃഷ്ണയാണെങ്കിൽ വൈ.എസ്.ആർ. #features
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...d=332934167717

----------


## mujthaba

Ikkade dance oru non fan whatsapp status ittath kandu .. uff chengayi oru sambavam aan ..  :Punk:   :Punk:

----------


## Deepu k

> 6 films entho cheyyanam, athinte directordinte lettrr venam angane enthokkeyo undu.
> Nalla membership feeum undu.
> Fee not an issue for DQ or Pranav, but issue for small-time actors.


Athonnum illa. Kalidas oru padamalle cheythollu.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Athonnum illa. Kalidas oru padamalle cheythollu.


Kalidas AMMA member allennu thonnunnu, perform cheyyan membership must allayirikkum.

----------


## BangaloreaN

Amma show news kandsthil Mammootty nalla vannam vechittundu.
Adyamayanu vannam ulla Mammootty ye kanunnathu.

----------


## roshy

> Amma show news kandsthil Mammootty nalla vannam vechittundu.
> Adyamayanu vannam ulla Mammootty ye kanunnathu.



vannam kuranja laline appurath kandille?

----------


## roshy

> Kalidas AMMA member allennu thonnunnu, perform cheyyan membership must allayirikkum.


thondi muthal actress nimishayum vere padam cheythittillallo?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> vannam kuranja laline appurath kandille?


90s muthal vannam illatha Mohanlal ine kandittilla.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> thondi muthal actress nimishayum vere padam cheythittillallo?


Eeda. Amma member ayittundavilla.

----------


## roshy

> 90s muthal vannam illatha Mohanlal ine kandittilla.


odiyan :Confused1: ............

----------


## Veiwer11

Waw ikka ini ippo dancilum polikkaan pokuvaano

----------


## jimmy

rechu penne ninne kannajitu othinalayallo :Rolleyes:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Amma show news kandsthil Mammootty nalla vannam vechittundu.
> Adyamayanu vannam ulla Mammootty ye kanunnathu.


Mamankathinu adhyathe appearance vannam ullathanu.mamankathinu pokunna farmer.pinne transgender get up,pinne warrior getup.yathra film appearance posteril vannam ulla get up anu vendath.mamankam final schedulil vannam kurakendi varum.mammooka athoke pushpam pole cheyum.masterpiece pole oru padathinu vannam kurachirunna pinneya magnum opus mamangam

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Mamankathinu adhyathe appearance vannam ullathanu.mamankathinu pokunna farmer.pinne transgender get up,pinne warrior getup.yathra film appearance posteril vannam ulla get up anu vendath.mamankam final schedulil vannam kurakendi varum.mammooka athoke pushpam pole cheyum.masterpiece pole oru padathinu vannam kurachirunna pinneya magnum opus mamangam


ithonnum njaan paranjillallo, kaadu keri chinthikkenda.

----------


## ballu

> thondi muthal actress nimishayum vere padam cheythittillallo?



Eeda enna padam cheythu ....eppo 2-3 padathil abhinayichondu erikundu ....

Angamaly fame anthonyum...athile naayikayum perform cheyundu ....randu perkm angamaly koodathe oru release maatre ollu

----------


## Abin thomas

> ithonnum njaan paranjillallo, kaadu keri chinthikkenda.


Ikka fan aya kond Athu njn kayyinnu ittatha.kouthukam lesham kooduthala  :Laughing:

----------


## Mike



----------


## Antonio

Abraham first video song by 14th May...

----------


## maryland

> Abraham first video song by 14th May...


 :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Raja Sha

> 


ഇത്രയ്ക്കു trolls ആക്രമണം ഉണ്ടായിട്ടും
മമ്മൂട്ടി എത്ര കൂൾ minded ആയാണ്  ചിരിച്ചു കൊണ്ട്ഡാൻസ് ചെയ്യുന്നത്..
മമ്മൂട്ടി ഒരു നർത്തകൻ അല്ലെന്നും , മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ പോലുള്ള ഒരു വെറ്ററൻ ആക്ടർ ആണ് ഇത്തരത്തിൽ
സ്പോർട്സ്മാൻ സ്പിരിറ്റോടെ ഡാൻസ് ചെയ്യാൻ
ശ്രമിക്കുന്നതും എന്ന് ചിന്തിച്ചാൽ തന്നെ കയ്യടിച്ചു പ്രോത്സാഹിപ്പിക്കേണ്ടതാണ്
തമിഴ് നാട്ടിലൊക്കെ ഒരു സീനിയർ ആക്ടർ സ്റ്റേജിൽ വന്നു ഒരു ചുവടു വെച്ചാൽ പോലും കയ്യടിച്ചു സപ്പോർട്ട് ചെയ്യും..
ഇവിടെ ആണെങ്കിൽ പ്രഭുദേവയുടെ ഡാൻസ് ഒക്കെ ആയി compare ചെയ്തു കൂവും..
അതാണ് വ്യത്യാസം

----------


## roshy

innu manorama pathrathil ee programme-ine kurich detail aayi news undu.......

----------


## Antonio

> ഇത്രയ്ക്കു trolls ആക്രമണം ഉണ്ടായിട്ടും
> മമ്മൂട്ടി എത്ര കൂൾ minded ആയാണ്  ചിരിച്ചു കൊണ്ട്ഡാൻസ് ചെയ്യുന്നത്..
> മമ്മൂട്ടി ഒരു നർത്തകൻ അല്ലെന്നും , മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ പോലുള്ള ഒരു വെറ്ററൻ ആക്ടർ ആണ് ഇത്തരത്തിൽ
> സ്പോർട്സ്മാൻ സ്പിരിറ്റോടെ ഡാൻസ് ചെയ്യാൻ
> ശ്രമിക്കുന്നതും എന്ന് ചിന്തിച്ചാൽ തന്നെ കയ്യടിച്ചു പ്രോത്സാഹിപ്പിക്കേണ്ടതാണ്
> തമിഴ് നാട്ടിലൊക്കെ ഒരു സീനിയർ ആക്ടർ സ്റ്റേജിൽ വന്നു ഒരു ചുവടു വെച്ചാൽ പോലും കയ്യടിച്ചു സപ്പോർട്ട് ചെയ്യും..
> ഇവിടെ ആണെങ്കിൽ പ്രഭുദേവയുടെ ഡാൻസ് ഒക്കെ ആയി compare ചെയ്തു കൂവും..
> അതാണ് വ്യത്യാസം


Ikka as skit il with DQ n Lalettan pullikkarane thanni troll iyittund regarding dance....
Kidu claps Aarunnu...vere aarum cheyyilla..
Pullileede oru weakness pulli sharikkum angeekarikkunnund...67 vayassaya aal ini dance onnum padikkan Padilla...ithokke mathi...oru sadharana appano, uncle okke family il enganeya dance onnum cheyyukelallo athre ulloo Ikkayum .he is 100 percent common man...

----------


## King Amal

😄😋

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## BONJOUR

https://youtu.be/wGYHWQdz7LQ

----------


## BONJOUR

Mammookka stage il okke samsarikunna kelkan rasamaanu. Shabda gambeeryam, clarity, bhaasha okke asadyam. Poranjit udukathe manliness um.

----------


## Mike



----------


## sudeepdayal

Bilal ente mone Theeppori..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> 


Kannum kannum nokkiyaaa
Anyaya terror aanu kannukalkk..

----------


## Phantom 369

Mammootty Filmography:

1. Anubhavangal Paalichakal
2. Kaalachakram
3. Vilkkanundu Swapnangal
4. Mela
5. Sphodanam
6. Munnettam
7. Thrishna
8. Oothikachiya Ponnu
9. Ahimsa
10. Balloon
11. Idiyum Minnalum
12. Ponnum Poovum
13. Ee Nadu
14. Yavanika
15. Pooviriyum Pulari
16. Komaram
17. Chambalkadu
18. Sharavarsham
19. Oru Thira Pinneyum Thira
20. Enthino Pookunna Pookkal
21. Padayottam
22. Vidhichathum Kothichathum
23. Post Mortem
24. John Jaffer Janardhanan
25. Amrutha Geetham
26. Veedu
27. Thadaakam
28. Aa divasam
29. Innallenkil Naale
30. Sindoora Sandhyakku Mounam
31. Keni
32. Chiriyo Chiri
33. Theeram Thedunna Thira
34. Sandhyakku Virinja Poovu
35. Himavaahini
36. Guru Dakshina
37. Rachana
38. Oru Swakaryam
39. Oru Madapravinte Katha
40. Eettillam
41. Chakravalam Chuvannappol
42. Manasoru Maha Samudram
43. Aadaminte Vaariyellu
44. Aa Rathri
45. Visa
46. America America
47. Oru Mukham Pala Mukham
48. Ente Katha
49. Coolie
50. Prathijnja
51. Shesham Kazchayil
52. Pinnilavu
53. Kinnaram
54. Kaattaruvi
55. Nathi Muthal Nathi Vare
56. Kodumkattu
57. Iniyengilum
58. Saagaram Santham
59. Marakkillorikkalum
60. Nanayam
61. Koodevide
62. Onnu Chirikku
63. Asthram
64. Maniyara
65. Lekhayude Maranam Oru Flashback
66. Rugma
67. Changatham
68. Vikatakavi
69. Kodathi
70. Veendum Chalikunna Chakram
71. Ethirppukal
72. Manithali
73. Oru Kochukatha Arum Parayatha Katha
74. Aalkoottathil Thaniye
75. Aksharangal
76. Athirathram
77. Onnum Mindatha Bharya
78. Chakkarayumma
79. Aarorumariyathe
80. Sandarbham
81. Paavam Poornima
82. Lakshmana Rekha
83. Aattuvanchi Ulanjappol
84. Mangalam Nerunnu
85. Koottinilamkili
86. Aayiram Abhilashangal
87. Vetta
88. Kanamarayathu
89. Ithiripoove Chuvannapoove
90. Idavelakku Sesham
91. Anthichuvappu
92. Thirakkil Alppa Samayam
93. Alakadalinakkare
94. Akkare
95. Sandhyakkenthinu Sindhooram
96. Ente Upasana
97. Itha Innu Muthal
98. Ariyaatha Veethikal
99. Enganeyundashaane
100. Adiyozhukkukal
101. Onnanu Nammal
102. Avidathepole Ivideyum
103. Muhurtham 11.30nu
104. Ee Thanalil Ithiri Neram
105. Eeran Sandhya
106. Thammil Thammil
107. Makan Ente Makan
108. Oduvil Kittiya Vartha
109. Anubandham
110. Ee Sabdam Innathe Sabdam
111. Katha Ithuvare
112. Oru Sandesam Koodi
113. Manya Mahajanangale
114. Onningu Vannengil
115. Oru Nokku Kanan
116. Ayanam
117. Angadikkappurathu
118. Ente Kaanakkuyil
119. Puzhayozhukum Vazhi
120. Iniyum Kadha Thudarum
121. Idanilangal
122. Nirakkoottu
123. Yathra
124. Ee Lokam Evide Kure Manushyar
125. Kanathaya Penkutty
126. Vilichu Vilikettu
127. Puli Varunne Puli
128. Aa Neram Alppa Dooram
129. Karimbinpoovinakkare
130. Upaharam
131. Kaathodu Kaathoram
132. Parayanumvayya Paayathirikanumvayya
133. Thinkalaazcha Nalla Divasam
134. Kandu Kandarinju
135. Akalathe Ambili
136. Oru Katha Oru Nunakkatha
137. Shyama
138. Ithile Iniyum Varu
139. Mazha Peyyunnu Maddalam Kottunnu
140. Aalorungi Arangorungi
141. Vartha
142. Kariyilakkattupole
143. Malarum Kiliyum
144. Kshamichu Ennoru Vakku
145. Prathyekam Sradhikkuka
146. Arappatta Kettiya Gramathil
147. Poomukhappadiyil Ninneyum Kaathu
148. Neram Pularumbol
149. Kaveri
150. Snehamulla Simham
151. Adukkan Entheluppam
152. Gandhinagar 2nd Street
153. Nandi Veendum Varika
154. Moonnu Masangalkku Munpu
155. Aayiram Kannukal
156. Ice Cream
157. Poovinu Puthiya Poonthennal
158. Aavanazhi
159. Nyayavidhi
160. Ee Kaikalil
161. Veendum
162. Geetham
163. Pranamam
164. Padayani
165. Sayam Sandhya
166. Rakkuyilin Ragasadassil
167. Aval Kaathirunnu Avanum
168. Kochu Themmadi
169. Rareeram
170. Ennu Nathante Nimmi
171. Kathakku Pinnil
172. Kottum Kuravayum
173. Oru Sindoora Pottinte Ormakku
174. Sreedharante Onnam Thirumurivu
175. Ithrayum Kalam
176. Nombarathi Poovu
177. Adimakal Udamakal
178. Athinumapuram
179. Kaalam Maari Katha Maari
180. New Delhi
181. Thaniyavarthanam
182. Manivathoorile Aayiram Sivarathrikal
183. Aankiliyude Tharattu
184. Anantaram
185. Nalkkavala
186. Vicharana
187. Dhinarathrangal
188. Oru CBI Diarykurippu
189. Sanghunadam
190. Manu Uncle
191. Abkari
192. Sangham
193. August 1
194. Mattoral
195. 1921
196. Thanthram
197. Mukthi
198. Charithram
199. Mudra
200. Adikkurippu
201. Oru Vadakkan Veeragatha
202. Utharam
203. Adharvam
204. Carnivel
205. Artham
206. Jagratha
207. Nair Saab
208. Mahayanam
209. Mrugaya
210. Triyatri
211. Purappadu
212. No.20 Madras Mail
213. Kottayam Kunjachan
214. Midhya
215. Mathilukal
216. Mounam Samatham
217. Samrajyam
218. Kalikkalam
219. Oliyampukal
220. Iyer The Great
221. Ee Thanutha Veluppan Kalathu
222. Kuttettan
223. Parampara
224. Amaram
225. Nayam Vyakthamakkunnu
226. Inspector Balram
227. Adayalam
228. Kanalkkattu
229. Anaswarm
230. Azhagan
231. Thalapathy
232. Neelagiri
233. Kauravar
234. Soorya Manasam
235. Johnnie Walker
236. Mahanagaram
237. Kizhakkan Pathrose
238. Pappayude Swantham Apposs
239. Swathi Kiranam
240. Dhruvam
241. Aayirappara
242. Valtsalyam
243. Jackpot
244. Sarovaram
245. Paalayam
246. Dharthiputra
247. Kilipetchu Ketkava
248. Padheyam
249. Golanthara Vartha
250. Vidheyan
251. Sainyam
252. Ponthan Mada
253. Vishnu
254. Sagaram Sakshi
255. Sukrutham
256. Ormakal Undayirikkanam
257. Mazhayethum Munpe
258. Oru Abhibhashakante Case Diary
259. No.1 Snehatheeram Bangalore North
260. Makkal Aatchi
261. The King
262. Azhakiya Ravanan
263. Hitler
264. Aayiram Naavulla Ananthan
265. Indraprastham
266. Udhyanapalakan
267. Puthayal
268. Surya Putrulu
269. Bhoothakkannadi
270. Oral Mathram
271. Kaliyoonjal
272. Arasiyal
273. Maru Malarchi
274. Elavamkodu Desam
275. The Truth
276. Sidhartha
277. Oru Maravathoor Kanavu
278. Swami Vivekananda
279. Harikrishnans
280. Prem Poojari
281. Edhirum Pudhirum
282. Thachiledathu Chundan
283. Megham
284. Stalin Sivadas
285. The Godman
286. Ezhupunna Tharakan
287. Pallavur Devanarayanan
288. Narasimham
289. Arayannagalude Veedu
290. Kandukondain Kandukondain
291. Valyettan
292. Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar
293. Dada Sahib
294. Anandham
295. Rakshasarajavu
296. Dubai
297. Railway Coolie
298. Danny
299. Phantom
300. Junior Senior
301. Karmegham
302. Kaiyethum Doorath
303. Chronic Bachelor
304. Pattalam
305. Sethuramaiyer CBI
306. Vajram
307. Aparichithan
308. Kaazhcha
309. Viswa Tulasi
310. Black
311. Vesham
312. Thommanum Makkalum
313. Thaskara Veeran
314. Rappakal
315. Nerariyan CBI
316. Sau Jhooth Ek Sach
317. Rajamanikyam
318. Bus Conductor
319. Thurupu Gulan
320. Balram vs Tharadas
321. Prajapathi
322. Bhargava Charitham
323. Pothen Baba
324. Karutha Pakshikal
325. Palunku
326. Kaiyoppu
327. Mayavi
328. Big B
329. Mission 90 Days
330. Ore Kadal
331. Nazrani
332. Katha Parayumbo
333. Halla Bol
334. Roudram
335. Annan Thambi
336. One Way Ticket
337. Parunthu
338. Mayabazar
339. Twenty 20
340. Love In Singapore
341. Ee Pattanathil Bhootham
342. Daddy Cool
343. Loudspeaker
344. Keralavarma Pazhassiraja
345. Kerala Cafe
346. Palerimanikyam
347. Chattambinaadu
348. Dhrona 2010
349. Yugapurushan
350. Pramaani
351. Pokkiriraja
352. Kuttysrank
353. Pranchiyettan & The Saint
354. Vandaemaatharam
355. Best of Luck
356. Best Actor
357. August 15
358. Doubles
359. The Train
360. Bombay March 12
361. Venicile Vyapari
362. Shikkari
363. The King & The Commissioner
364. Cobra
365. Thappana
366. Jawan of Vellimala
367. Face to Face
368. Bavuttiyude Namathil
369. Kammath & Kammath
370. Immanuel
371. Kadal Kadann Oru Maathukutty
372. Kunjananthante Kada
373. Daivathinte Swantham Cleetus
374. Silence
375. Balyakalasakhi
376. Praise The Lord
377. Gangster
378. Manglish
379. Munnariyippu
380. Rajadhiraja
381. Varsham
382. Fireman
383. Bhaskar The Rascal
384. Acha Dhin
385. Utopiayile Rajavu
386. Pathemari
387. Puthiya Niyamam
388. Kasaba
389. White
390. Thoppil Joppan
391. The Great Father
392. Puthan Panam
393. Pullikkaran Staraa
394. Masterpiece
395. Street Lights
396. Captain
397. Parole
398. Uncle

----------


## Deepu k

Appol 400 th movie  kuttandan blog .  super

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Appol 400 th movie  kuttandan blog .  super


400th movie peranbu allee ...398 uncle aavumbol...abraham 399...next peranbu allee pinne blog then mamankam or bilal etc....

----------


## renjuus

398 films oru 90% films engilum kandittundu may be arnd 95%.btw Anubhavangal Palichakalil ikka ethu scene aanu varunnathu?? :Ahupinne:

----------


## BASH1982

> 398 films oru 90% films engilum kandittundu may be arnd 95%.btw Anubhavangal Palichakalil ikka ethu scene aanu varunnathu??


Youtubil pandu kanikkunnundarunnu
Njan padam kandittilla

----------


## mukkuvan

Adhilaano endho kada kathumbol odi varunna scene-o matto ? Adho thonikaaran aano ???




> 398 films oru 90% films engilum kandittundu may be arnd 95%.btw Anubhavangal Palichakalil ikka ethu scene aanu varunnathu??

----------


## BASH1982

> Mammootty Filmography:
> 
> 1. Anubhavangal Paalichakal
> 2. Kaalachakram
> 3. Vilkkanundu Swapnangal
> 4. Mela
> 5. Sphodanam
> 6. Munnettam
> 7. Thrishna
> ...


Thri yathri koode ulpedutham

----------


## gireesh_m

> Adhilaano endho kada kathumbol odi varunna scene-o matto ? Adho thonikaaran aano ???


Bahadoorinte kada thakarkkumpol odi varunnathu. Kadathukaaran vere padam, കാലചക്രം, with dialogue.

----------


## ballu

> 398 films oru 90% films engilum kandittundu may be arnd 95%.btw Anubhavangal Palichakalil ikka ethu scene aanu varunnathu??



onnode alochiku ....80iesil engehru chavaru pole kore cinema cheythu kootiyitundu ....kutty petty phaseile ella padavum kanditundo ?

njan 50% kanditu undavum .....

----------


## BASH1982

> Adhilaano endho kada kathumbol odi varunna scene-o matto ? Adho thonikaaran aano ???


Thonikkaran kalachakram
Epic dialogue from nithyaharitha nayagan ente pakarakkaran anonnu chodikkunnathu

----------


## renjuus

> onnode alochiku ....80iesil engehru chavaru pole kore cinema cheythu kootiyitundu ....kutty petty phaseile ella padavum kanditundo ?
> 
> njan 50% kanditu undavum .....


pandu uchakku asianet serials okke thudanunnathinu munpu uchakkun2 manikku films idumaayirunnu..appo ottumikka padangalum kandittund..pinne as you said kuttypetty phasel ellaa padangalum chilappo maari pokum..engilum kore okk ekandittundu...pinne palathum orma onnum varilla..chila scenes kandaal manssilaakum..athraye ullu..

----------


## BASH1982

> onnode alochiku ....80iesil engehru chavaru pole kore cinema cheythu kootiyitundu ....kutty petty phaseile ella padavum kanditundo ?
> 
> njan 50% kanditu undavum .....


Njan almost ellam kandittundu
Nadimuthal nadi vare pinne ithinumappuram angane kurachennam bakkiyundu
Pandu serial onnumillatha kalathu kuttipettikku bhayangara demanda arunnu 1987 il angane oru veezhcha vannillarunnel innathe mammootye kanan kazhiyillarunnu

----------


## BASH1982

> pandu uchakku asianet serials okke thudanunnathinu munpu uchakkun2 manikku films idumaayirunnu..appo ottumikka padangalum kandittund..pinne as you said kuttypetty phasel ellaa padangalum chilappo maari pokum..engilum kore okk ekandittundu...pinne palathum orma onnum varilla..chila scenes kandaal manssilaakum..athraye ullu..


Aa rathri ee shabdam innathe shabdam pinne katha ithuvare moonnum same story moonilum makal ayittu baby shyamily

----------


## ballu

> pandu uchakku asianet serials okke thudanunnathinu munpu uchakkun2 manikku films idumaayirunnu..appo ottumikka padangalum kandittund..pinne as you said kuttypetty phasel ellaa padangalum chilappo maari pokum..engilum kore okk ekandittundu...pinne palathum orma onnum varilla..chila scenes kandaal manssilaakum..athraye ullu..



eniku orma undu ...ee cinemkal theerumpo 4:30 avum ....njan schoolil ninum varumpo 4 mani...mikka padathintem climax avumpo ayirikum kaanan pattuka ...

mukalilathe filmography nokiyapo njan nalla oru shathamanam cinemakal kanditu ella .....50%il thaazhe ayirikum appo  :Vandivittu:

----------


## BASH1982

> pandu uchakku asianet serials okke thudanunnathinu munpu uchakkun2 manikku films idumaayirunnu..appo ottumikka padangalum kandittund..pinne as you said kuttypetty phasel ellaa padangalum chilappo maari pokum..engilum kore okk ekandittundu...pinne palathum orma onnum varilla..chila scenes kandaal manssilaakum..athraye ullu..


Ys njanum asianetil anu kandittullathu anual vecoation timil ella divasavum krithyam randu manikku film undakum avarude kayyil kure collection undarunnu

----------


## ballu

> Njan almost ellam kandittundu
> Nadimuthal nadi vare pinne ithinumappuram angane kurachennam bakkiyundu
> Pandu serial onnumillatha kalathu kuttipettikku bhayangara demanda arunnu 1987 il angane oru veezhcha vannillarunnel innathe mammootye kanan kazhiyillarunnu


ah phaseile valare kurachu cinemakale njan kanditu ollu ....kandathu okke thanne (baby shalini ullathu) confused avum ...perukal ....

----------


## BASH1982

> eniku orma undu ...ee cinemkal theerumpo 4:30 avum ....njan schoolil ninum varumpo 4 mani...mikka padathintem climax avumpo ayirikum kaanan pattuka ...
> 
> mukalilathe filmography nokiyapo njan nalla oru shathamanam cinemakal kanditu ella .....50%il thaazhe ayirikum appo


Annathe padam etgennu ariyan oru curiosity undu so school vidumbol vegathil veetil ethum mikkavarum climax kandittundu

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Ningal ee parayunna kalam athra pandu onnum alla. Even njan schoolil padikkunna kalathu vareyum undayirunnu. Ee muzhuvan samayavum seriels kayyeriyathu recently alle? Prime time-il idunnathu poranjittu next day re-telecasting... Pinne asianet plus channelil-um 80's movies eppozhum idumayirunnu. Miss ayathu okke youtubilum kandittundu. Oru 80% kandittundavum.

----------


## BASH1982

> Ningal ee parayunna kalam athra pandu onnum alla. Even njan schoolil padikkunna kalathu vareyum undayirunnu. Ee muzhuvan samayavum seriels kayyeriyathu recently alle? Prime time-il idunnathu poranjittu next day re-telecasting... Pinne asianet plus channelil-um 80's movies eppozhum idumayirunnu. Miss ayathu okke youtubilum kandittundu. Oru 80% kandittundavum.


Ente school timile karyama paranjathu pinne 2000 okke ayappo tv yil padam kanunnathu valare kuranju after surya tv lounch pazhaya padangal telecast cheyyunnathu kuranju
Njan gulfil vanna samayathu sthiram rapakal arunnu asianetil

----------


## roshy

> 398 films oru 90% films engilum kandittundu may be arnd 95%.btw Anubhavangal Palichakalil ikka ethu scene aanu varunnathu??


95%film kandittum thaankal enghine ikka hater aayi?😄

----------


## Antonio

> 95%film kandittum thaankal enghine ikka hater aayi?😄


He is lalettan fan..not Ikka hater..
Are u bro???

----------


## roshy

> He is lalettan fan..not Ikka hater..
> Are u bro???


Sarcasm😊 .....idakku cheriya chori athraye ullu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Aa rathri ee shabdam innathe shabdam pinne katha ithuvare moonnum same story moonilum makal ayittu baby shyamily


Puthiya Niyamam and TGF also.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 398 films oru 90% films engilum kandittundu may be arnd 95%.btw Anubhavangal Palichakalil ikka ethu scene aanu varunnathu??


90%+ films njaanum kandittundavum, pakshe 1985-1990 famous allatha filmsum 1985 munpulla filsum name cechu orthu edukkan paadanu, for Mammootty and Mohanlal.
Especially Mohanlal as villain oru 40-50 films kaanum.

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> He is lalettan fan..not Ikka hater..
> Are u bro???


Katta ikka hater aanu.... promotional chori aanu ippo.....  :Biggrin:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 95%film kandittum thaankal enghine ikka hater aayi?😄


athu thanne aavum reason.  :Raman:

----------


## The wrong one

> athu thanne aavum reason.


95%um kandu kazhinja sheshamano bodhodhayam vannath..?

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 95%um kandu kazhinja sheshamano bodhodhayam vannath..?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


angerkku pothuve bodham lesham kuravaa...

----------


## roshy

> athu thanne aavum reason.


Appo lalinte 50%films kaanaane chance ullu😁

----------


## renjuus

> Katta ikka hater aanu.... promotional chori aanu ippo.....


Ningal ente poka kande adangulloo. :Doh: .eppozhaado njaan ikka hater aaythu..veruthe kuthithirippu undakkaan oronnu adichu vidum.. :Killyou:   :Biggrin:

----------


## renjuus

> He is lalettan fan..not Ikka hater..
> Are u bro???


Never an ikka hater..only respect..Pinne abhinayam okke subjective aanallo..devarajan masterude vakkukalil paranjaal different schools..allaathe  :Nono:

----------


## renjuus

> angerkku pothuve bodham lesham kuravaa...


bodham kuravullathu aarkkanennu njaan paranju thannene..Pakshe ente samskaaram athu anuvadikkunnillaa... :Laughing:

----------


## maryland

> bodham kuravullathu aarkkanennu njaan paranju thannene..Pakshe ente samskaaram athu anuvadikkunnillaa...


illaatha kaaryathe patti enthinaa tharkkam..?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> bodham kuravullathu aarkkanennu njaan paranju thannene..Pakshe ente samskaaram athu anuvadikkunnillaa...


illaatha kaaryathe patti enthinaa tharkkam..?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Phantom 369

> Thri yathri koode ulpedutham


Listil und No. 210 nokk

----------


## ShahSM

https://youtu.be/VORZWiZbVfw

അമ്മ മഴവില്ലിന്റെ റിഹേഴ്സൽ ആണ്. സംഭവം അടിപൊളിയായ് എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ട്.. 
ലാലേട്ടൻ മംഗ്ലീഷ് ആണ് സംസാരിക്കുന്നത്.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Aven ethandu vevath sadhanam anu cook cheyunnthu ennu thonnunu.kazinja rendu kollamayi aven cook cheyuukayanu  :Laughing:

----------


## PRG

:Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup: 


> Aven ethandu vevath sadhanam anu cook cheyunnthu ennu thonnunu.kazinja rendu kollamayi aven cook cheyuukayanu

----------


## sudeepdayal

Megastarine vechu chumma Meri and Malar onnum kalicha porallo.. Alphonse vicharicha athra eluppathil oru script undakkan pattilla with Megastar.:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Ente ee postinu reply ayi arum fan fight nadatharuth.just oru informationu vendi anu.fbyil oru post kandu 40 kollamayi abhinayikunna mammookayude oru padam polum 200days odiyitilla ennu.enik athine pati valiya vivaram illa.ividuthe lalettan fans ulpeda ullavar parayu ikkayude ethengilum padam 200days odiyitundel athonnu paranjal nannayirunnu.(oru pad watsapp groupil ah msg itu viral akunnund,enik prblm onnum illa.athu kandapol enikum oru samshayam ath sheriyanonnu.so plz reply.senior members oke paranjal kollam)


Ee postinu thazhe fan fight padilla.lalettane ithilek valichizhakaruth.mammookayude ethelum padam undel parayuka.allel vitek.plz i repeat fight nadatharuth.

----------


## BASH1982

> Ente ee postinu reply ayi arum fan fight nadatharuth.just oru informationu vendi anu.fbyil oru post kandu 40 kollamayi abhinayikunna mammookayude oru padam polum 200days odiyitilla ennu.enik athine pati valiya vivaram illa.ividuthe lalettan fans ulpeda ullavar parayu ikkayude ethengilum padam 200days odiyitundel athonnu paranjal nannayirunnu.(oru pad watsapp groupil ah msg itu viral akunnund,enik prblm onnum illa.athu kandapol enikum oru samshayam ath sheriyanonnu.so plz reply.senior members oke paranjal kollam)
> 
> 
> Ee postinu thazhe fan fight padilla.lalettane ithilek valichizhakaruth.mammookayude ethelum padam undel parayuka.allel vitek.plz i repeat fight nadatharuth.


Ovvg undennu thonnunnu
Pinne pranchi 176 days tsr undu best of after 2000 anennu thonnunnu

Cbi 1 n ayyer the grate tnil 200 +run undu

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ovvg undennu thonnunnu
> Pinne pranchi 176 days tsr undu best of after 2000 anennu thonnunnu
> 
> Cbi 1 n ayyer the grate tnil 200 +run undu


Kerala any 200+??

----------


## Kammaran

http://www.movies-malayalam.com/2012/01/vatsalyam.html




> Ente ee postinu reply ayi arum fan fight nadatharuth.just oru informationu vendi anu.fbyil oru post kandu 40 kollamayi abhinayikunna mammookayude oru padam polum 200days odiyitilla ennu.enik athine pati valiya vivaram illa.ividuthe lalettan fans ulpeda ullavar parayu ikkayude ethengilum padam 200days odiyitundel athonnu paranjal nannayirunnu.(oru pad watsapp groupil ah msg itu viral akunnund,enik prblm onnum illa.athu kandapol enikum oru samshayam ath sheriyanonnu.so plz reply.senior members oke paranjal kollam)
> 
> 
> Ee postinu thazhe fan fight padilla.lalettane ithilek valichizhakaruth.mammookayude ethelum padam undel parayuka.allel vitek.plz i repeat fight nadatharuth.

----------


## Kammaran

Oru Vadakkan Veeragatha:
Oru Vadakkan Veeragatha, which released in 1989, featured Mammootty, Balan K Nair, Suresh Gopi, Madhavi, Geetha and Captain Raju in lead roles. The film is based on the story of Chekavar warriors. The movie was both critically and commercially successful and also won four National Film Awards. According to reports, Oru Vadakkan Veeragatha was listed as the third greatest Indian film of all time. The movie ran in theatres for more than 300 days.

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/entertainment/malayalam/movies/photo-features/mollywood-movies-that-ran-for-more-than-300-days/photostory/49802142.cms




> Ente ee postinu reply ayi arum fan fight nadatharuth.just oru informationu vendi anu.fbyil oru post kandu 40 kollamayi abhinayikunna mammookayude oru padam polum 200days odiyitilla ennu.enik athine pati valiya vivaram illa.ividuthe lalettan fans ulpeda ullavar parayu ikkayude ethengilum padam 200days odiyitundel athonnu paranjal nannayirunnu.(oru pad watsapp groupil ah msg itu viral akunnund,enik prblm onnum illa.athu kandapol enikum oru samshayam ath sheriyanonnu.so plz reply.senior members oke paranjal kollam)
> 
> 
> Ee postinu thazhe fan fight padilla.lalettane ithilek valichizhakaruth.mammookayude ethelum padam undel parayuka.allel vitek.plz i repeat fight nadatharuth.

----------


## Kammaran

http://thefilmdaily.com/2016/11/10-m...-theatres.html




> Ente ee postinu reply ayi arum fan fight nadatharuth.just oru informationu vendi anu.fbyil oru post kandu 40 kollamayi abhinayikunna mammookayude oru padam polum 200days odiyitilla ennu.enik athine pati valiya vivaram illa.ividuthe lalettan fans ulpeda ullavar parayu ikkayude ethengilum padam 200days odiyitundel athonnu paranjal nannayirunnu.(oru pad watsapp groupil ah msg itu viral akunnund,enik prblm onnum illa.athu kandapol enikum oru samshayam ath sheriyanonnu.so plz reply.senior members oke paranjal kollam)
> 
> 
> Ee postinu thazhe fan fight padilla.lalettane ithilek valichizhakaruth.mammookayude ethelum padam undel parayuka.allel vitek.plz i repeat fight nadatharuth.

----------


## BASH1982

> Kerala any 200+??


Ovvg 250 undennu thonnunnu
Sandarbham 200 days poster kandathay ormayundu but athu poster magic akane sadyatgayullu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ovvg undennu thonnunnu
> Pinne pranchi 176 days tsr undu best of after 2000 anennu thonnunnu
> 
> Cbi 1 n ayyer the grate tnil 200 +run undu


Pappayude swantham Appoos undennu thonnunnu.

----------


## Abin thomas

Mammookayude oru padamengilum 200+ odiyitund ennu ellarkum urapalle.

----------


## Abin thomas

Thank you all for responding.

----------


## KOBRA

Papayude swantham Appose, OVVJ, Vathsalaym, okke 200+ undu

----------


## roshy

> Papayude swantham Appose, OVVJ, Vathsalaym, okke 200+ undu


ithil appos 150 days aanu.....
valsalyavum 200 days illa......

----------


## Abin thomas

Apol njn kanda ah post wrong anu.mammookaye puchich ulla oru post arunnu.njn avark reply kodukan vendiyonnumalla chodiche.enik enne thanne onnu viswasipikan vendiya.lalettanumayi compare cheythulla pucham post kanditund.ithu variety arunnu,mukesh ayit oke comparison.god father 300+ odi.ikkede onnum 200 polum illa.so mukeshinte level polum ikka illa ennoke paranj.athu kandond chodichatha.

Thanks you all.

----------


## Abin thomas

> ithil appos 150 days aanu.....
> valsalyavum 200 days illa......


Ethengilum oru padam undallo.atha choyiche.padathinte name venda.

----------


## roshy

> Apol njn kanda ah post wrong anu.mammookaye puchich ulla oru post arunnu.njn avark reply kodukan vendiyonnumalla chodiche.enik enne thanne onnu viswasipikan vendiya.lalettanumayi compare cheythulla pucham post kanditund.ithu variety arunnu,mukesh ayit oke comparison.god father 300+ odi.ikkede onnum 200 polum illa.so mukeshinte level polum ikka illa ennoke paranj.athu kandond chodichatha.
> 
> Thanks you all.


cbi around one year madras saphire theatre-il odiyirunnu......

----------


## roshy

> Apol njn kanda ah post wrong anu.mammookaye puchich ulla oru post arunnu.njn avark reply kodukan vendiyonnumalla chodiche.enik enne thanne onnu viswasipikan vendiya.lalettanumayi compare cheythulla pucham post kanditund.ithu variety arunnu,mukesh ayit oke comparison.god father 300+ odi.ikkede onnum 200 polum illa.so mukeshinte level polum ikka illa ennoke paranj.athu kandond chodichatha.
> 
> Thanks you all.


ivide ippole vishnu unnikrishnanum aayi vare compare cheyyunnund,appozhaa...... :Grin: 
unda varum,  ellaam sheri aakum...... :Pray:

----------


## Antonio

> Apol njn kanda ah post wrong anu.mammookaye puchich ulla oru post arunnu.njn avark reply kodukan vendiyonnumalla chodiche.enik enne thanne onnu viswasipikan vendiya.lalettanumayi compare cheythulla pucham post kanditund.ithu variety arunnu,mukesh ayit oke comparison.god father 300+ odi.ikkede onnum 200 polum illa.so mukeshinte level polum ikka illa ennoke paranj.athu kandond chodichatha.
> 
> Thanks you all.


Athippo 20 kwaaadi oru film il kittiya Vishnu unnikrishnan 35 varshamayi field il Ulla Ikkayude kwaadikalekkal munnilanennaa parayunne...

----------


## Deepu k

> Ente ee postinu reply ayi arum fan fight nadatharuth.just oru informationu vendi anu.fbyil oru post kandu 40 kollamayi abhinayikunna mammookayude oru padam polum 200days odiyitilla ennu.enik athine pati valiya vivaram illa.ividuthe lalettan fans ulpeda ullavar parayu ikkayude ethengilum padam 200days odiyitundel athonnu paranjal nannayirunnu.(oru pad watsapp groupil ah msg itu viral akunnund,enik prblm onnum illa.athu kandapol enikum oru samshayam ath sheriyanonnu.so plz reply.senior members oke paranjal kollam)
> 
> 
> Ee postinu thazhe fan fight padilla.lalettane ithilek valichizhakaruth.mammookayude ethelum padam undel parayuka.allel vitek.plz i repeat fight nadatharuth.


Vadkkan veergadha calicut odiyittundu.vere 200 days run illennu thonnnunnu.

----------


## Mike

In China

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike



----------


## sethuramaiyer

Valsalyam and OVVG posters chumma Google search cheythappol kitti. Ithokke sheri aanonnu ariyilla..

----------


## Abin thomas

> ivide ippole vishnu unnikrishnanum aayi vare compare cheyyunnund,appozhaa......
> unda varum,  ellaam sheri aakum......


Unda vannu sheriyavan onnumilla.uncle vannapole nammal peruthu happy ayi bhai.athonnumalla njn choyiche.200+ orennam engilum undallo ennanu

----------


## shivankuty

> Valsalyam and OVVG posters chumma Google search cheythappol kitti. Ithokke sheri aanonnu ariyilla..


A class alla

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Ente ee postinu reply ayi arum fan fight nadatharuth.just oru informationu vendi anu.fbyil oru post kandu 40 kollamayi abhinayikunna mammookayude oru padam polum 200days odiyitilla ennu.enik athine pati valiya vivaram illa.ividuthe lalettan fans ulpeda ullavar parayu ikkayude ethengilum padam 200days odiyitundel athonnu paranjal nannayirunnu.(oru pad watsapp groupil ah msg itu viral akunnund,enik prblm onnum illa.athu kandapol enikum oru samshayam ath sheriyanonnu.so plz reply.senior members oke paranjal kollam)
> 
> 
> Ee postinu thazhe fan fight padilla.lalettane ithilek valichizhakaruth.mammookayude ethelum padam undel parayuka.allel vitek.plz i repeat fight nadatharuth.


Ovvg ivde aaro 200 days kazhnju kandennu paryunnu...pkshe not continuous run..idak break aayrnu....Kozhikode kalpakayanu 175 days posterl ullathennu thonunu...vere films onnum a classl 200 odytla ennanu ketitullath...pranchi 180 adthu undarnu...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal



----------


## BangaloreaN

> A class alla
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


annu A class, B class onnum illa, athu vidu.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 


250 days odiya theatre onnum illa ithil.
This advertisement just means 250 days past release, running in some local theatres.

----------


## perumal



----------


## perumal



----------


## BangaloreaN

> Valsalyam and OVVG posters chumma Google search cheythappol kitti. Ithokke sheri aanonnu ariyilla..


Valsalyam poster looks fake, clearly.OVVG looks original but not showing any theatre with 250 run.

----------


## shivankuty

> annu A class, B class onnum illa, athu vidu.


Udeshichath releasing centre allena...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Apo ah post sheriyanu.Thank you


> Ovvg ivde aaro 200 days kazhnju kandennu paryunnu...pkshe not continuous run..idak break aayrnu....Kozhikode kalpakayanu 175 days posterl ullathennu thonunu...vere films onnum a classl 200 odytla ennanu ketitullath...pranchi 180 adthu undarnu...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Udeshichath releasing centre allena...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


oru centre/location -il 100 ir 200 odiyo ennu nokkiyal mathi, annathe reethiyi.
eg:) TVM Sreekumaril oru padam irangi oru 70 days odiyittu Kalabhavan il shift cheythu 2 weeks, pinne Pattam Kalpanayil shift cheythu 100 days odiyal athu TVM 100 days aayi thanne ayirunnu parayuka.
98-100th day chilappol cityile theatreil thirichu kondu vannu obe week odikkukayum cheyyarundu, for celebration.

----------


## jimmy

> Valsalyam poster looks fake, clearly.OVVG looks original but not showing any theatre with 250 run.


valsalyam a class ne kkal kooduthal oodiyathu B class theatres il aanu A class il 100 plus days odiyitollu ennal mikka B class lum 50 plus days oodi record itta movie aanu athukondayirikkum avar 200 days okke poster koduthatahu. ovg calicut sangam theatres il 275 days oodichittundu. grihalaksmi ude ella movies um avide avarude theatres il record days odiyttund :Xmas: 

pinne svp mammootty yude aadyathe block buster aanu athum 150 days kurayathe oodiyittundu

----------


## BASH1982

> 


Annathe kalathe record anu 200 days poster kandittundu

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Valsalyam poster looks fake, clearly.OVVG looks original but not showing any theatre with 250 run.


Ya. Oru pidi illa.veruthe search cheythappol kittiyatha..

----------


## Deepu k

> valsalyam a class ne kkal kooduthal oodiyathu B class theatres il aanu A class il 100 plus days odiyitollu ennal mikka B class lum 50 plus days oodi record itta movie aanu athukondayirikkum avar 200 days okke poster koduthatahu. ovg calicut sangam theatres il 275 days oodichittundu. grihalaksmi ude ella movies um avide avarude theatres il record days odiyttund
> 
> pinne svp mammootty yude aadyathe block buster aanu athum 150 days kurayathe oodiyittundu


Correct.A classil super hit rangil poya valsalyam b,c centresil atbb rangeilanu odiyathu.annu b,c collection devasurathinum mukalianennu vellinakshathrathil report vannirunnu.aa rathri, sandyakku virinja poovu mammottyude stardom thudangunna padangal.

----------


## Phantom 369

The King Tvm Ramyayil atra days oditund..??

----------


## Deepu k

> The King Tvm Ramyayil atra days oditund..??


114 divasam odiyittund.

----------


## Antonio

The truth??? BO engine?

----------


## Deepu k

> The truth??? BO engine?


Huge initialinu shesham down ayi. Marvathoor kanavu ayirunnu 98le vishu winner.

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Huge initialinu shesham down ayi. Marvathoor kanavu ayirunnu 98le vishu winner.


Edokkeyayirunnu Vishu movies???

----------


## Manoj

> Edokkeyayirunnu Vishu movies???


കന്മദം

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

> The truth??? BO engine?


The Truth okke actually suspense spread cheyth down aayathaanu... social media onnum illelum valiya reethiyil annu suspense spread aakkiyirunnu... njn film kaanaan mattinee show kk Q nilkkumbol show kazhinj irangiya oruthan Q il ullavarodu urakke suspense vilich paranju... athinte peril adi okke aayi theatre il...

Btw for me Truth is one of the best thrilling film in Malayalam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> Edokkeyayirunnu Vishu movies???


Maravathoor kanavu, kanmadam, sundarakhilladi, Kaikkudanna nilavu, Daya

----------


## Deepu k

Jackpotum ekalavyanum innu 25 varsham thikakkunnu.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Jackpotum ekalavyanum innu 25 varsham thikakkunnu.


Jackpot vallappozhum We channel mathram idarullu. Youtube printum quality illa. Ishtam ulla padamaanu. Thazhvaram manpoove kidu song.

----------


## Deepu k

> Jackpot vallappozhum We channel mathram idarullu. Youtube printum quality illa. Ishtam ulla padamaanu. Thazhvaram manpoove kidu song.


Jack pot 90 % relesing centerukalim 50 odiya padamanu around 20 centers. ithinu munpu ithrayum centers vere  odiyathu appoose mathrame ollu ennu thonnunnu.

----------


## Abin thomas

Innale parvathyk ikka award koduthapo nalla kooval arunnu keto.

----------


## twist369

> Innale parvathyk ikka award koduthapo nalla kooval arunnu keto.


Ikkayk enthelm award undo?

Best actor aara?

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ikkayk enthelm award undo?
> 
> Best actor aara?


Best actor fahadh.actress parvathy.golden star dq,best performance tovino.ikka veruthe poyatharikum guest ayit.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## jordan

> Jack pot 90 % relesing centerukalim 50 odiya padamanu around 20 centers. ithinu munpu ithrayum centers vere odiyathu appoose mathrame ollu ennu thonnunnu.



 90'sl  ethu maminte favorite padam aayrnnu, aa climax scenes goosebumps .. Eppol aa oru sugham illa.. Jagadeesh, rajan p dev okke nalla role undayrrnu

----------


## Antonio

> Innale parvathyk ikka award koduthapo nalla kooval arunnu keto.


Ethaaa award??

----------


## KOBRA

> Ethaaa award??


Asinet Film Award

----------


## Antonio

> Asinet Film Award


Ohhh
Avar manappoorvam koduppichathaa
Parvathy Venda ennu parayanjath nannayi

----------


## Abin thomas

Asianet film awards

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Asianet film awards
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Ehhhhh ithumaaaaa
Enna koduma sir ithu

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Ehhhhh ithumaaaaa
> Enna koduma sir ithu


Aa videoil alkar koovundalo

----------


## JayK

> Aa videoil alkar koovundalo


Link undo??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Link undo??



https://youtu.be/dv87K1euLa8

----------


## Antonio

Santhosham kondu koovunnnathaa

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Asianet film awards
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


 :Laughing:  avasanam paru mammootty yude kaalil veennu allee ...pillaaru koovi konnu alllee   :Sad:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ehhhhh ithumaaaaa
> Enna koduma sir ithu


kallu kondu oru pennu ...paru da 
ellaa paapagalum kaalil veenu ettu parenyu athaanu that  :Laughing:

----------


## maryland

> avasanam paru mammootty yude kaalil veennu allee ...pillaaru koovi konnu alllee


ikkakku shoulder-il aano kaalu..?  :Eek: 
sraank paranjathu sathyam thane... :cheers:

----------


## Manoj

> ikkakku shoulder-il aano kaalu..? 
> sraank paranjathu sathyam thane...


Kaalu തൊട്ടു vandichaanu paru അവാർഡ് മേടിച്ചത്

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Aa rathri ee shabdam innathe shabdam pinne katha ithuvare moonnum same story moonilum makal ayittu baby shyamily


I beg to defer Bash.
Aa rathri yum ee shabdam innathe shabdavum revenge undu ennathozhichal entirely different themes aanallo. Oru padathil -Aa rathriyil  oru middle class couple.... athil  sthree neridendi varunna peedanavum bharthavinte revenge um. Ee shabdathil unethical practice nu thayyarakatha doctorude kudumbham thakarkkunna villains. Athinu enniyenni prathikaram cheyyunna nayakan. Revenge thanne contrasting styles.
Kadha ithuvare ee randu padanghalumayi oru bandhavumilla. Setting, backdrop, storyline ellam entirely different. Mammootty is a pilot and Suhasini an air hostess. 
Churukkipparanjhal ee padanghalil ulla common factor Baby Shalini aayirunnu.(Shyamili alla). But wait a minute....Aa rathriyil Baby Anju aanu makal(Kauravarile nayika!!). Annu Baby Shalini vannittilla. 

Ninghal oru pakshe uddeshichathu Iniyum kadha thudarum aayirikkum. Mammootty-Joshi padam. 1985 movie. That movie had a close resemblance to ee shabdam innathe shabdam. Both movies end with Mammootty exploding in the Court.

----------


## KOBRA

> I beg to defer Bash.
> Aa rathri yum ee shabdam innathe shabdavum revenge undu ennathozhichal entirely different themes aanallo. Oru padathil oru middle class couple.... athil  sthree neridendi varunna peedanavum bharthavinte revenge um. Ee shabdathil unethical practice nu thayyarakatha doctorude kudumbham thakarkkunna villains. Athinu enniyenni prathikaram cheyyunna nayakan. Revenge thanne contrasting styles.
> Kadha ithuvare ee randu padanghalumayi oru bandhavumilla. Setting, backdrop, storyline ellam entirely different. Mammootty is apilot and Suhasini a air hostess. 
> Churukkipparanjhal ee 3 padanghalilum ulla common factor Baby Shalini aayirunnu.(Shyamili alla)
> 
> Ninghal oru pakshe uddeshichathu *Iniyum kadha thudarum aayirikkum. Mammootty-Joshi padam. 1985 movie*. That movie had a close resemblance to ee shabdam innathe shabdam. Both movies end with Mammootty exploding in the Court.


*Basha uddeshichathu ithu thanne akum. kadha thudarum is entirly different subject Suhasini will die in the train due to cancer.*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *Basha uddeshichathu ithu thanne akum. kadha thudarum is entirly different subject Suhasini will die in the train due to cancer.*


Both films are rape revenge, athanu Bash paranjathu.
Athilekkanu njaan Puthiya niyamam and TGF cherthathu, again rape revenge.

----------


## KOBRA

> Both films are rape revenge, athanu Bash paranjathu.
> Athilekkanu njaan Puthiya niyamam and TGF cherthathu, again rape revenge.


Cinemayude 90% subject okke same old plot tanneyanu ippolum  erangunnthu . 

10 % filmse okkeye puthiya theams okke vararullu (like sudani etc)

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Ente ee postinu reply ayi arum fan fight nadatharuth.just oru informationu vendi anu.fbyil oru post kandu 40 kollamayi abhinayikunna mammookayude oru padam polum 200days odiyitilla ennu.enik athine pati valiya vivaram illa.ividuthe lalettan fans ulpeda ullavar parayu ikkayude ethengilum padam 200days odiyitundel athonnu paranjal nannayirunnu.(oru pad watsapp groupil ah msg itu viral akunnund,enik prblm onnum illa.athu kandapol enikum oru samshayam ath sheriyanonnu.so plz reply.senior members oke paranjal kollam)
> 
> 
> Ee postinu thazhe fan fight padilla.lalettane ithilek valichizhakaruth.mammookayude ethelum padam undel parayuka.allel vitek.plz i repeat fight nadatharuth.


Abin....should we give much importance to the number of days? Mammootty padanghal theatre il pidichu nirthatha distributors inekkurichu innum nammal charcha cheyyukayanallo....2 weeks after every release of a Mammootty movie. Athinte karananghal niravadhi thavana nammal discuss cheythathanu. This is nothing new. This was happening all the time. Just for an example......ivide palarum quote cheytha Valsalyam- athu A Class theatres ilum thakarthodiya padamanu. Only thing is that it's run in B and C class was unbelievably huge. Massive indeed.  Anghine vannappol A class inekkal B class il odi ennu pilkalathu brand cheyyappettu. Pakshe reality was that it was huge in the A Class as well. In fact it's run and collection in A Centres was on par with Devasuram, if not more. Centres anusarichu ettakkurachil undakaam. There were major A centres in which Valsalyam collected more and vice versa. Pakshe no: of days/long run chila centres deny cheythittundakum. I still remember Cochin Haneefa criticizing EKM-Kavitha theatre and the distributor for removing the movie after around 90 days when even the night before families were flooding the theatres! You know what I mean?
Coming back to your 200 days thing....Just for the numbers....chilappol 200 days OVVG yum orupakshe Sandarbhavum Yathrayum undakaam....I am not sure. But does it prove anything? Does it exclude anything? There are innummerable Mammootty movies which ran 125-150 days with real collections. 
Just reiterating some facts. 
1. With the exception of Prem Nazir, Mammootty would have given most hits in Malayalam cinema. 
2. If Mohanlal has given more superhits, then Mammootty would have given more megahits.
3. Mammootty has given more blockbusters.
4. OVVG had run in Chennai saphire theatre for close to 300 days. Oru CBI Diarykkurippu had run in Saphire for more than 365 days.
5. Samrajyam ran for more than 200 days in Andhra Pradesh.
6. Iyyer the great ran for 300 days in TN and Surya the great ran more than 200 days in AP.
7. Mammootty had delivered 4 blockbusters and 3 megahits in Tamil movies as the LEAD ACTOR. If you include the key role of Dalapathi, it's 5 BBs just in Tamil!

----------


## Devarajan Master

> *Basha uddeshichathu ithu thanne akum. kadha thudarum is entirly different subject Suhasini will die in the train due to cancer.*


Kadha Ithuvare

----------


## KOBRA

> Kadha Ithuvare


Yes. Mammooty suhasini . Oru nalla song undu* Mazavillin Malarthedi*

----------


## Don David

> Abin....should we give much importance to the number of days? Mammootty padanghal theatre il pidichu nirthatha distributors inekkurichu innum nammal charcha cheyyukayanallo....2 weeks after every release of a Mammootty movie. Athinte karananghal niravadhi thavana nammal discuss cheythathanu. This is nothing new. This was happening all the time. Just for an example......ivide palarum quote cheytha Valsalyam- athu A Class theatres ilum thakarthodiya padamanu. Only thing is that it's run in B and C class was unbelievably huge. Massive indeed.  Anghine vannappol A class inekkal B class il odi ennu pilkalathu brand cheyyappettu. Pakshe reality was that it was huge in the A Class as well. In fact it's run and collection in A Centres was on par with Devasuram, if not more. Centres anusarichu ettakkurachil undakaam. There were major A centres in which Valsalyam collected more and vice versa. Pakshe no: of days/long run chila centres deny cheythittundakum. I still remember Cochin Haneefa criticizing EKM-Kavitha theatre and the distributor for removing the movie after around 90 days when even the night before families were flooding the theatres! You know what I mean?
> Coming back to your 200 days thing....Just for the numbers....chilappol 200 days OVVG yum orupakshe Sandarbhavum Yathrayum undakaam....I am not sure. But does it prove anything? Does it exclude anything? There are innummerable Mammootty movies which ran 125-150 days with real collections. 
> Just reiterating some facts. 
> 1. With the exception of Prem Nazir, Mammootty would have given most hits in Malayalam cinema. 
> 2. If Mohanlal has given more superhits, then Mammootty would have given more megahits.
> 3. Mammootty has given more blockbusters.
> 4. OVVG had run in Chennai saphire theatre for close to 300 days. Oru CBI Diarykkurippu had run in Saphire for more than 365 days.
> 5. Samrajyam ran for more than 200 days in Andhra Pradesh.
> 6. Iyyer the great ran for 300 days in TN and Surya the great ran more than 200 days in AP.
> 7. Mammootty had delivered 4 blockbusters and 3 megahits in Tamil movies as the LEAD ACTOR. If you include the key role of Dalapathi, it's 5 BBs just in Tamil!


Well said  :Clap: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Cinemayude 90% subject okke same old plot tanneyanu ippolum  erangunnthu . 
> 
> 10 % filmse okkeye puthiya theams okke vararullu (like sudani etc)


Bash athraye uddedhichollu, we need not complicate his post.  :Raman:

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Cinemayude 90% subject okke same old plot tanneyanu ippolum  erangunnthu . 
> 
> 10 % filmse okkeye puthiya theams okke vararullu (like sudani etc)


Absolutely. Cinemakku pattiya 3 kadhakal/plots maathrame ulloo. Athu thirichum marichum parayukayanu ella commercial film makers um cheyyunnathu.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Abin....should we give much importance to the number of days? Mammootty padanghal theatre il pidichu nirthatha distributors inekkurichu innum nammal charcha cheyyukayanallo....2 weeks after every release of a Mammootty movie. Athinte karananghal niravadhi thavana nammal discuss cheythathanu. This is nothing new. This was happening all the time. Just for an example......ivide palarum quote cheytha Valsalyam- athu A Class theatres ilum thakarthodiya padamanu. Only thing is that it's run in B and C class was unbelievably huge. Massive indeed.  Anghine vannappol A class inekkal B class il odi ennu pilkalathu brand cheyyappettu. Pakshe reality was that it was huge in the A Class as well. In fact it's run and collection in A Centres was on par with Devasuram, if not more. Centres anusarichu ettakkurachil undakaam. There were major A centres in which Valsalyam collected more and vice versa. Pakshe no: of days/long run chila centres deny cheythittundakum. I still remember Cochin Haneefa criticizing EKM-Kavitha theatre and the distributor for removing the movie after around 90 days when even the night before families were flooding the theatres! You know what I mean?
> Coming back to your 200 days thing....Just for the numbers....chilappol 200 days OVVG yum orupakshe Sandarbhavum Yathrayum undakaam....I am not sure. But does it prove anything? Does it exclude anything? There are innummerable Mammootty movies which ran 125-150 days with real collections. 
> Just reiterating some facts. 
> 1. With the exception of Prem Nazir, Mammootty would have given most hits in Malayalam cinema. 
> 2. If Mohanlal has given more superhits, then Mammootty would have given more megahits.
> 3. Mammootty has given more blockbusters.
> 4. OVVG had run in Chennai saphire theatre for close to 300 days. Oru CBI Diarykkurippu had run in Saphire for more than 365 days.
> 5. Samrajyam ran for more than 200 days in Andhra Pradesh.
> 6. Iyyer the great ran for 300 days in TN and Surya the great ran more than 200 days in AP.
> 7. Mammootty had delivered 4 blockbusters and 3 megahits in Tamil movies as the LEAD ACTOR. If you include the key role of Dalapathi, it's 5 BBs just in Tamil!


Ya master.anganoru post kandu athu kond choyichu.am just 20yr so old movies,athinte running.athine pati onnum valiya vivaramilla.athu kond ariyavunnavarod choyichu athre ullu.

Thank you master for the detailed reply.Tnx for spending this much time for typing this.

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Ya master.anganoru post kandu athu kond choyichu.am just 20yr so old movies,athinte running.athine pati onnum valiya vivaramilla.athu kond ariyavunnavarod choyichu athre ullu.
> 
> Thank you master for the detailed reply.Tnx for spending this much time for typing this.


You are most welcome Abin. If you and other younger members of FK  got the perspective right, then I am quite happy to feel that it's a well spent time.

----------


## Abin thomas

Thank you master


> You are most welcome Abin. If you and other younger members of FK  got the perspective right, then I am quite happy to feel that it's a well spent time.


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> You are most welcome Abin. If you and other younger members of FK  got the perspective right, then I am quite happy to feel that it's a well spent time.


Master ekm il sarthiylanu valsalyam odiyathu.njan kandathu 2weeks nu sheshamanu saritha annu housefull ayirunnu. Savithayil roop ki rani chorn ka raja, sangeethayil ammayane sathyam.Devasuram mymoon.

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Master ekm il sarthiylanu valsalyam odiyathu.


That's fine Deepu. Sarithayenkil Saritha. Annu thirakkullappol thanne padam eduthu maatti ennu Cochin Haneefa aaropichirunnu. Can you share some more information on that?

----------


## Deepu k

> That's fine Deepu. Sarithayenkil Saritha. Annu thirakkullappol thanne padam eduthu maatti ennu Cochin Haneefa aaropichirunnu. Can you share some more information on that?


Athekkurichu valiya pidiyilla.

----------


## MamBlr

> That's fine Deepu. Sarithayenkil Saritha. Annu thirakkullappol thanne padam eduthu maatti ennu Cochin Haneefa aaropichirunnu. Can you share some more information on that?


Palakkad it ran more than Devasuram. One week before the change, on a working day, it had reasonable crowd !!!

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Palakkad it ran more than Devasuram. One week before the change, on a working day, it had reasonable crowd !!!


Athanu njhan paranjhathu.

----------


## jimmy

> Athanu njhan paranjhathu.


mammootty ku ethire tvm lobby koodathe theatre lobby um ondayirunnu. ippozhum ondu. pala theatres um mammootty movies oodikkan thatparyamilla.
athokke oru kaliyude bhagam aanu. 35 years aayittu nadakkunna kali. acting vise mammootty ye beat cheyan pattathavar media ye pidichum theatre management ne koottu pidichum padangal oodikkunnu. mammootty oru pannantem kaalu pidikkan pokilla. palathum marketting nte tanthram ennu parayumbozhum yathoru manyathayumillathe, thathwa deekhsa illathe itharam thattiippukal nathunnavar ippozhum eppozhum manyanmar :Bossman:

----------


## shivankuty

> mammootty ku ethire tvm lobby koodathe theatre lobby um ondayirunnu. ippozhum ondu. pala theatres um mammootty movies oodikkan thatparyamilla.
> athokke oru kaliyude bhagam aanu. 35 years aayittu nadakkunna kali. acting vise mammootty ye beat cheyan pattathavar media ye pidichum theatre management ne koottu pidichum padangal oodikkunnu. mammootty oru pannantem kaalu pidikkan pokilla. palathum marketting nte tanthram ennu parayumbozhum yathoru manyathayumillathe, thathwa deekhsa illathe itharam thattiippukal nathunnavar ippozhum eppozhum manyanmar


Ee tvm lobby ennu udeshichath lalettan gangne aano???angne othukkan sramichrnel avar randum ipzhum ithra nalla suhruthukkal aayi kazhyunath engne???itharam karyngal ikkayekal kooduthal ariyunath ninglkayrkm alae...oru public foruml vannu ingneyulla karyngl prymbol at least athnte oru vivekam engilum kaniknm.

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Jagmohan

> mammootty ku ethire tvm lobby koodathe theatre lobby um ondayirunnu. ippozhum ondu. pala theatres um mammootty movies oodikkan thatparyamilla.
> athokke oru kaliyude bhagam aanu. 35 years aayittu nadakkunna kali. acting vise mammootty ye beat cheyan pattathavar media ye pidichum theatre management ne koottu pidichum padangal oodikkunnu. mammootty oru pannantem kaalu pidikkan pokilla. palathum marketting nte tanthram ennu parayumbozhum yathoru manyathayumillathe, thathwa deekhsa illathe itharam thattiippukal nathunnavar ippozhum eppozhum manyanmar


വിവരമില്ലായ്മ ഒരു തെറ്റല്ല..പക്ഷെ അതൊരു അലങ്കാരമായി കൊണ്ട് നടക്കരുത്..

----------


## BASH1982

> Ee tvm lobby ennu udeshichath lalettan gangne aano???angne othukkan sramichrnel avar randum ipzhum ithra nalla suhruthukkal aayi kazhyunath engne???itharam karyngal ikkayekal kooduthal ariyunath ninglkayrkm alae...oru public foruml vannu ingneyulla karyngl prymbol at least athnte oru vivekam engilum kaniknm.
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Lalettan gang alla
Media or area syndicate undu akkalathu tvm clt randum strong arunnu prem nazirinu shesham mid keralayil ninni oru superstar arum pratheekshichilla athoru vinayay koodathe mammootyide swabhavam navodaya appachnte kayyil ninnu kanakku paranju prathiphalam medichathu okke kure negative impact undakki koodathe loka jada enna imagum

----------


## BASH1982

> I beg to defer Bash.
> Aa rathri yum ee shabdam innathe shabdavum revenge undu ennathozhichal entirely different themes aanallo. Oru padathil -Aa rathriyil  oru middle class couple.... athil  sthree neridendi varunna peedanavum bharthavinte revenge um. Ee shabdathil unethical practice nu thayyarakatha doctorude kudumbham thakarkkunna villains. Athinu enniyenni prathikaram cheyyunna nayakan. Revenge thanne contrasting styles.
> Kadha ithuvare ee randu padanghalumayi oru bandhavumilla. Setting, backdrop, storyline ellam entirely different. Mammootty is a pilot and Suhasini an air hostess. 
> Churukkipparanjhal ee padanghalil ulla common factor Baby Shalini aayirunnu.(Shyamili alla). But wait a minute....Aa rathriyil Baby Anju aanu makal(Kauravarile nayika!!). Annu Baby Shalini vannittilla. 
> 
> Ninghal oru pakshe uddeshichathu Iniyum kadha thudarum aayirikkum. Mammootty-Joshi padam. 1985 movie. That movie had a close resemblance to ee shabdam innathe shabdam. Both movies end with Mammootty exploding in the Court.


Sorry padam mari poy
Athum oru prashnam thanneyarunnu pala padangalilum same cast nd flim name also same pattern njan paranja moonnu padangalilum othiri samyangal enikku thonniyittundu but annathe trend atharunni

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Sorry padam mari poy
> Athum oru prashnam thanneyarunnu pala padangalilum same cast nd flim name also same pattern njan paranja moonnu padangalilum othiri samyangal enikku thonniyittundu but annathe trend atharunni


Enthayalum Aa rathriyum ee shabdam innathe shabdavum kanda annathe jananghalkku yathoru confusionum undayirunnilla.
Aa rathri - 1983 le blockbuster. Ee shabdam innathe shabdam 1985 le blockbuster. 
Ee shabdathinte mahavijayam pakshe moonnu masam kazhinjhu iranghiya close resemblance ulla Iniyum kadha Thudarum enna cinemaye badhichu.

----------


## jimmy

> Ee tvm lobby ennu udeshichath lalettan gangne aano???angne othukkan sramichrnel avar randum ipzhum ithra nalla suhruthukkal aayi kazhyunath engne???itharam karyngal ikkayekal kooduthal ariyunath ninglkayrkm alae...oru public foruml vannu ingneyulla karyngl prymbol at least athnte oru vivekam engilum kaniknm.
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


ITHOKKE LAL ARINJUKONDANO ENNENIKKARIYILLA PKSHE NJAN MULKALIL PARANJATHU ORU SATHYAM AANU, PALA THEATRE MANAGEMENTS HOUSEFULL AAYIPOKKUNNA MAMMOOTTY MOVIES MATTI VERE MOVIES EDARUNDU ENIKKU ANUBHAVAM ONDU. sathayam paranjal athu vere reethiyil vyakanikunnathu enthinu.

----------


## ABE

> Enthayalum Aa rathriyum ee shabdam innathe shabdavum kanda annathe jananghalkku yathoru confusionum undayirunnilla.
> Aa rathri - 1983 le blockbuster. Ee shabdam innathe shabdam 1985 le blockbuster. 
> Ee shabdathinte mahavijayam pakshe moonnu masam kazhinjhu iranghiya close resemblance ulla Iniyum kadha Thudarum enna cinemaye badhichu.


Ee randu padavum njan theateril kandathaanu. Annathe biggest hits ayirunnu randum..School kalaghattam..

----------


## ABE

> Athanu njhan paranjhathu.


It was there before too, but it become out of control when Antony took the driving seat of fanship..Still continues...but it helps Lal a lot to survive his stardom.

----------


## BASH1982

> Enthayalum Aa rathriyum ee shabdam innathe shabdavum kanda annathe jananghalkku yathoru confusionum undayirunnilla.
> Aa rathri - 1983 le blockbuster. Ee shabdam innathe shabdam 1985 le blockbuster. 
> Ee shabdathinte mahavijayam pakshe moonnu masam kazhinjhu iranghiya close resemblance ulla Iniyum kadha Thudarum enna cinemaye badhichu.


Aa chitrangal okke trendsetter arunnu akkaryathil oru samshayavumilla

----------


## Deepu k

> Lalettan gang alla
> Media or area syndicate undu akkalathu tvm clt randum strong arunnu prem nazirinu shesham mid keralayil ninni oru superstar arum pratheekshichilla athoru vinayay koodathe mammootyide swabhavam navodaya appachnte kayyil ninnu kanakku paranju prathiphalam medichathu okke kure negative impact undakki koodathe loka jada enna imagum


Prem nazir athinu mid kerala allello.chiranyankeezhu alle?

----------


## shivankuty

> Prem nazir athinu mid kerala allello.chiranyankeezhu alle?


Athe...chirayinkeezhu sharkara ambalathile stage okke nazirnte perilanu...nazir pand avde oru aanaye nadak iruthyrnu..

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> Lalettan gang alla
> Media or area syndicate undu akkalathu tvm clt randum strong arunnu prem nazirinu shesham mid keralayil ninni oru superstar arum pratheekshichilla athoru vinayay koodathe mammootyide swabhavam navodaya appachnte kayyil ninnu kanakku paranju prathiphalam medichathu okke kure negative impact undakki koodathe loka jada enna imagum


Enthokkeyayalum ithinum mathram strength ulla aalkkar aarokkeyanu?.. ore oraal Mohanlal mathramanu.. Oru 90-95 periodnu shesham mathrame Lalettanu enthenkilumokke cheyyaan pattoo.. athu vare Mammookka thanneyayirunnu number 1.. 80s nokkiyaal top directors aaya IV Sasi, Joshy,.. pinne oru next levelil ulla P G Vishvambharan, Sajan.. Top script writers T Damodaran, M.T.. ivarokke Ikka-yude svantham teams... Major production/ distribution teamsinte okke maximum padangalilum Ikka thanne... Mohanlal onnu nannayi establish aayathu thanne 86-87nu seshamaanu... Ivar randu perekkalum strong aayi oru 85 kaalam thottu ee Induatry-yil aaraanullathu?..

Pinne theater owners... avarkku ithu business aanu.. kooduthal collection ulla padam ozhivaakkiyittu avarkku enthu labham?.. pinne advance kodutha chila padangal release aakumbo avar chila padangal mattiyekkum.. athippo aaranu star ennokke nokkiyittano?... collection illayha padangale strong distributors hold cheyyarundu... pakshe nannaayi pokunna padam eduthu kalanjittu aarkku enthu labham? Enthinte perilaayalum angane cheyyanamenkil cash irakkendi varum.. angane kayyil ninnu ithrem panam irakki Ikka-ye thakarkkan nokkunna aa virodhikal aaranu?

----------


## Antonio

> Enthokkeyayalum ithinum mathram strength ulla aalkkar aarokkeyanu?.. ore oraal Mohanlal mathramanu.. Oru 90-95 periodnu shesham mathrame Lalettanu enthenkilumokke cheyyaan pattoo.. athu vare Mammookka thanneyayirunnu number 1.. 80s nokkiyaal top directors aaya IV Sasi, Joshy,.. pinne oru next levelil ulla P G Vishvambharan, Sajan.. Top script writers T Damodaran, M.T.. ivarokke Ikka-yude svantham teams... Major production/ distribution teamsinte okke maximum padangalilum Ikka thanne... Mohanlal onnu nannayi establish aayathu thanne 86-87nu seshamaanu... Ivar randu perekkalum strong aayi oru 85 kaalam thottu ee Induatry-yil aaraanullathu?..
> 
> Pinne theater owners... avarkku ithu business aanu.. kooduthal collection ulla padam ozhivaakkiyittu avarkku enthu labham?.. pinne advance kodutha chila padangal release aakumbo avar chila padangal mattiyekkum.. athippo aaranu star ennokke nokkiyittano?... collection illayha padangale strong distributors hold cheyyarundu... pakshe nannaayi pokunna padam eduthu kalanjittu aarkku enthu labham? Enthinte perilaayalum angane cheyyanamenkil cash irakkendi varum.. angane kayyil ninnu ithrem panam irakki Ikka-ye thakarkkan nokkunna aa virodhikal aaranu?


Athariyilla
Theatres nu labham vere vazhikku kitriyalum poreee...like, someone paying for that

----------


## shivankuty

> Athariyilla
> Theatres nu labham vere vazhikku kitriyalum poreee...like, someone paying for that


Angne theatrekark kodukananel ethra perk kodkndi varum??orale nashipikan vere nthellam vazhikalund...ivde ee parayunna aropangl onnum vivekabuddhiku chernathalla...ullile frustration allenkil hatred purath kanikan ulla oro vazhikal matram...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> Athariyilla
> Theatres nu labham vere vazhikku kitriyalum poreee...like, someone paying for that


Ethra perkku... ethra cash kodukkendi varum?? Athu kondu thirichu sampathika nettam onnum illa thaanum... pinne aaru, enthinu vendi ithokke cheyyanam??... TVM Sreekumar pole chila theaters undaavam... alpam bias ullavar... avarokke thalparyamulla star-inte padam eduthu kooduthal long run kodukkumaayirikkum... athinu venda chila adjustments okke cheythu kodukkunnumundaavam... allaathe virodham vechokke aaru kalikkaana... Cash alle elavarkkim valuthu..

----------


## Antonio

> Angne theatrekark kodukananel ethra perk kodkndi varum??orale nashipikan vere nthellam vazhikalund...ivde ee parayunna aropangl onnum vivekabuddhiku chernathalla...ullile frustration allenkil hatred purath kanikan ulla oro vazhikal matram...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Someone ennee paranjullooo bro...
Enthinaa tension aakunne...
Someone can be anyone...
Even non film people...

----------


## Antonio

> Ethra perkku... ethra cash kodukkendi varum?? Athu kondu thirichu sampathika nettam onnum illa thaanum... pinne aaru, enthinu vendi ithokke cheyyanam??... TVM Sreekumar pole chila theaters undaavam... alpam bias ullavar... avarokke thalparyamulla star-inte padam eduthu kooduthal long run kodukkumaayirikkum... athinu venda chila adjustments okke cheythu kodukkunnumundaavam... allaathe virodham vechokke aaru kalikkaana... Cash alle elavarkkim valuthu..


Biased theatres orupadu und..
Kottayam changanachery central nte theatres-
Tvm Sreekumar  n New
Alappuzha Veeriah( Ippo closed...)
Pazhaya Pathanamthitta Anurag Aiswarya...

----------


## ballu

Vilichu vilikettu .....sreekumaran thampy direct cheytha padam ....

kolamo ee cinema ? kandavar undo ?

----------


## sha

> Vilichu vilikettu .....sreekumaran thampy direct cheytha padam ....
> 
> kolamo ee cinema ? kandavar undo ?



bore aanu.................

----------


## ballu

> bore aanu.................


njan kurachu scenes kandu nokki .....Ratheeshinte Thusharam + Mohanlalinte Anuragi  pole undu ....kaanunilla

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Vilichu vilikettu .....sreekumaran thampy direct cheytha padam ....kolamo ee cinema ? kandavar undo ?


mosham padam thanne thappi pidichathu enganeya?  :Very Happy:

----------


## ballu

> mosham padam thanne thappi pidichathu enganeya?


Nirmalyam download cheythapo thottu thaazhe ee cinemayude link ayirunu .....sadarana ore pattern ulla cinemakal avum sub ayitu undavuka ......korachu odichu nokiyapo annu durantham annu ennu manasilayathu ...

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Vilichu vilikettu .....sreekumaran thampy direct cheytha padam ....
> 
> kolamo ee cinema ? kandavar undo ?


Kollilla. Colourless odourless tasteless movie. Ee padathinu shesham Sreekumaran Thampy  veendum date chodichappol Mammootty koduthilla. Athinte grudge aanu 1989 National awards il theerkkan nokkiyathu. Fortunately for the great history and legacy of Malayalam cinema, he failed.

----------


## ABE

> bore aanu.................


Bore alla, kulapathakam anu.................

----------


## jimmy

> Biased theatres orupadu und..
> Kottayam changanachery central nte theatres-
> Tvm Sreekumar  n New
> Alappuzha Veeriah( Ippo closed...)
> Pazhaya Pathanamthitta Anurag Aiswarya...


cochin haneefa ekm saritha yil nalla collection il poykondirunna valsalyam (1993)remove cheythathine kurichu master ivide paranjirunnu. enthayalum haneefa kku kallam parayenda karyam illa. viswasikavunnavar viswasichal mathi. angine oru lal movie mattiyathayittu kettittundo.
 1999 il njan kure nall nattil ekm il ondayirunnu. ayidakkanu MAMMOOTTY UDE collector (ETHIRUM PUTHIRUM) RELEASE AAYATHU. ORU TUESDAY NJAN E MOVIE KKU SAVITHA YIL POYI KANDU. NALLA THIRAKKU ONDYIRUNNU. HOUSE FULL OR NEAR HOUSE FULL. ENNAL THURSDAY ATHUVAZHI POYAPPOL COLELCTOR  MATTI VERE ETHO MOVIE ITTIRICKKUNNU, TAMIL OR HINDI ENNANU THONNUNNATHU. IDAKKU VECHU MOVIE MATTI FILLER MOVIES IDARILLE. THAU THANNE ENTHINU NALLA REETHIYIL OODIYA ORU MOVIE MATTI FILLER IDUNNATHU. 
PALA THEATE MANAGEMENTS UM MAMMOOTTY MOVIE PROMOTE CHEYARILLA, MAMMOOTTY MOVIE KKU ETHIRE KUPRACHRANAM NADTHUNNA THEATRE STAFF NE PATTI IVIDE PALARUM PARANJITTUNDU.

----------


## ballu

> Kollilla. Colourless odourless tasteless movie. Ee padathinu shesham Sreekumaran Thampy  veendum date chodichappol Mammootty koduthilla. Athinte grudge aanu 1989 National awards il theerkkan nokkiyathu. Fortunately for the great history and legacy of Malayalam cinema, he failed.



Thampy egoistic annu ennu thoniyitundu ....pandu chila interviewsil Mam-Lal disrespectful ayitu perumaari enna reethyil paranjhitundu .....anghane annu secound rung actors aaya (back then) mukesh-jayaramine vetchu bandhukal shatrukal eduthathu ennnum....ah cinemayude samaythu avaril ninnum atharathil ulla treatment undayi ennu paranjhitundu

----------


## KOBRA

> Thampy egoistic annu ennu thoniyitundu ....pandu chila interviewsil Mam-Lal disrespectful ayitu perumaari enna reethyil paranjhitundu .....anghane annu secound rung actors aaya (back then) mukesh-jayaramine vetchu bandhukal shatrukal eduthathu ennnum....ah cinemayude samaythu avaril ninnum atharathil ulla treatment undayi ennu paranjhitundu


*Ippozum idakkidakku mammootykethire oronnu vilichu paryarundu . Eppozum njan e filedil jeevandeundu ennariyaikkan vendi 


*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Vilichu vilikettu .....sreekumaran thampy direct cheytha padam ....
> 
> kolamo ee cinema ? kandavar undo ?


njaan kurachu naal munpu chodicha same movie  :Laughing: .
You can watch in your style, in parts.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> mosham padam thanne thappi pidichathu enganeya?


Mammootty kure kaalamayi ithil expert wyathubkondavuk.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Mammootty kure kaalamayi ithil expert wyathubkondavuk.


Baki ullorellam pinne world class padangal cheyunna kond oru aswasam und.

----------


## udaips

> cochin haneefa ekm saritha yil nalla collection il poykondirunna valsalyam (1993)remove cheythathine kurichu master ivide paranjirunnu. enthayalum haneefa kku kallam parayenda karyam illa. viswasikavunnavar viswasichal mathi. angine oru lal movie mattiyathayittu kettittundo.


  @jimmy
 @Devarajan Master

Vatsalya-thinte karyathil sambhavichathu ethandu inganeyanennu thonnunnu... Ekalavyan Saritha-yilanu release aayathu... release date ariyilla.. pakshe athu aa complex-il 100 days odiuittundu... Grihalakshmi productiknsinte padamanu athu...  Vatsalyam Vishuvinu irangi... athu kazhinju around May 20 Jackpot irangunnu (as per wikipedia)... Mikkavarum Jackpot irangiyappol avanam Vatsalyam eduthu maattiyathu.. or may be it got shifted to Sangeetha.. athu kazhinju athu Deepa-yilekkum shift aayittundu ennu posterukal soochippikkunnu.. ithokke distributors nokkenda karyangalanu...

Ini Lal moviesnu pattiya oru karyam parayaam... Sphadikam thakarthodumbolaanu Thacholi Varghese Chekavar vannathu... Tcr Ramdasilayirunnu randum chart cheythathu... TVC avide release aayilla... 2 or 3 weeks kazhinju, nalla collection undayittum Sphadikam noon show aakki athu irakki... Ivide sarikkum aa randu padangaludeyum Trichur collectionil nashtam sambhavichu... Ithokke pandu pala centersilum sambhavichittundavum...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Baki ullorellam pinne world class padangal cheyunna kond oru aswasam und.


yes, athokkeye ullu aswasam.

----------


## ballu

> njaan kurachu naal munpu chodicha same movie .
> You can watch in your style, in parts.


saw few scenes in parts ...awful

----------


## Deepu k

> @jimmy
>  @Devarajan Master
> 
> Vatsalya-thinte karyathil sambhavichathu ethandu inganeyanennu thonnunnu... Ekalavyan Saritha-yilanu release aayathu... release date ariyilla.. pakshe athu aa complex-il 100 days odiuittundu... Grihalakshmi productiknsinte padamanu athu...  Vatsalyam Vishuvinu irangi... athu kazhinju around May 20 Jackpot irangunnu (as per wikipedia)... Mikkavarum Jackpot irangiyappol avanam Vatsalyam eduthu maattiyathu.. or may be it got shifted to Sangeetha.. athu kazhinju athu Deepa-yilekkum shift aayittundu ennu posterukal soochippikkunnu.. ithokke distributors nokkenda karyangalanu...
> 
> Ini Lal moviesnu pattiya oru karyam parayaam... Sphadikam thakarthodumbolaanu Thacholi Varghese Chekavar vannathu... Tcr Ramdasilayirunnu randum chart cheythathu... TVC avide release aayilla... 2 or 3 weeks kazhinju, nalla collection undayittum Sphadikam noon show aakki athu irakki... Ivide sarikkum aa randu padangaludeyum Trichur collectionil nashtam sambhavichu... Ithokke pandu pala centersilum sambhavichittundavum...


Jackpotum saritha complexil 100 odiya padamanu.

----------


## ABE

*Why Mam put himself in a movie like Parole?
I have no idea, it's like a TV serial.....If they make it as a serial, it would be a mega hit mega serial..

*

----------


## MamBlr

I too feel the same.
From the one liner, Mammu would have thought it will come out as a great thriller where the audience will be confused till the climax.
Anyway a better choice than Pullikkaaran, Thoppil Joppan etc etc etc etc etc.




> *Why Mam put himself in a movie like Parole?
> I have no idea, it's like a TV serial.....If they make it as a serial, it would be a mega hit mega serial..
> 
> *

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> I too feel the same.From the one liner, Mammu would have thought it will come out as a great thriller where the audience will be confused till the climax.Anyway a better choice than Pullikkaaran, Thoppil Joppan etc etc etc etc etc.


Better you use the acronym Mam if you don't intend to sound offensive.

----------


## maryland

> Better you use the acronym Mam if you don't intend to sound offensive.


Mam ennu paranjaal post itta aal thanne aano ennu samshayichaalo.... @MamBlr... :Read:

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Mam ennu paranjaal post itta aal thanne aano ennu samshayichaalo.... @MamBlr...


samshayangal ellam theerthu kodukkan ivide mary chechi undallo.

----------


## MamBlr

:Smile: 
We oldies used to call Mammu with all respect !
But will use Mammootty from now  :Smile: 




> Better you use the acronym Mam if you don't intend to sound offensive.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> We oldies used to call Mammu with all respect !But will use Mammootty from now


'mam' ennathu acceptable aayi forum rules-ilum paranjirikkunnathu kondu chumma paranjenne ullu.  :Smile:

----------


## ShahSM

Fan made poster ആണ്. ഇവിടെ ഇരിക്കട്ടെ!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> *Fan made poster* ആണ്. ഇവിടെ ഇരിക്കട്ടെ!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


_Fanship is kinda worship,  so don't like to be called as a fan of anyone_

----------


## ShawnPaul

new parippu
http://malayalam.webdunia.com/articl...2800036_1.html

ഈ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ശേഷം മുരളി ഗോപി തിരക്കഥയെഴുതുന്നത് രതീഷ് അമ്പാട്ട് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിനാണ്. ‘കമ്മാരസംഭവം’ എന്ന ഹിറ്റ് ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം രതീഷും മുരളി ഗോപിയും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന സിനിമ. ഈ ചിത്രത്തില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകനായേക്കുമെന്ന രീതിയില്* റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്* വരുന്നുണ്ട്.

വേണ്ട രീതിയില്* സ്വീകരിക്കപ്പെട്ടില്ലെങ്കിലും ഒരു മികച്ച സിനിമയെന്ന് ഏവരും അംഗീകരിച്ച ചിത്രമാണ് കമ്മാരസംഭവം. അതിന്*റെ മേക്കിംഗ് സ്റ്റൈലും തിരക്കഥയുടെ പ്രത്യേകതകളും ഏറെ ചര്*ച്ച ചെയ്യപ്പെടുകയും ചെയ്തു.

കമ്മാരസംഭവത്തിന്*റെ സവിശേഷതകള്* മനസിലാക്കിയ മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ് പുതിയ പ്രൊജക്*ടിന് മുന്**കൈയെടുത്തിരിക്കുന്നതെന്നാണ് പ്രചരിക്കുന്നത്. എന്തായാലും ഒരു വമ്പന്* സിനിമ അണിയറയില്* ഒരുങ്ങുന്നതിന്*റെ സൂചനകളാണ് ലഭിക്കുന്നത്.

----------


## ALEXI

> new parippu
> http://malayalam.webdunia.com/articl...2800036_1.html
> 
> ഈ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ശേഷം മുരളി ഗോപി തിരക്കഥയെഴുതുന്നത് രതീഷ് അമ്പാട്ട് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിനാണ്. ?കമ്മാരസംഭവം? എന്ന ഹിറ്റ് ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം രതീഷും മുരളി ഗോപിയും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന സിനിമ. ഈ ചിത്രത്തില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകനായേക്കുമെന്ന രീതിയില്* റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്* വരുന്നുണ്ട്.
> 
> വേണ്ട രീതിയില്* സ്വീകരിക്കപ്പെട്ടില്ലെങ്കിലും ഒരു മികച്ച സിനിമയെന്ന് ഏവരും അംഗീകരിച്ച ചിത്രമാണ് കമ്മാരസംഭവം. അതിന്*റെ മേക്കിംഗ് സ്റ്റൈലും തിരക്കഥയുടെ പ്രത്യേകതകളും ഏറെ ചര്*ച്ച ചെയ്യപ്പെടുകയും ചെയ്തു.
> 
> കമ്മാരസംഭവത്തിന്*റെ സവിശേഷതകള്* മനസിലാക്കിയ മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ് പുതിയ പ്രൊജക്*ടിന് മുന്**കൈയെടുത്തിരിക്കുന്നതെന്നാണ് പ്രചരിക്കുന്നത്. എന്തായാലും ഒരു വമ്പന്* സിനിമ അണിയറയില്* ഒരുങ്ങുന്നതിന്*റെ സൂചനകളാണ് ലഭിക്കുന്നത്.


Webdunia aayondu gundu aavana chance...Ini ollathanel thanne ithu parippuvada ennu parayan karyam enthanu...Kammaran parippu aarunno ?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> new parippu
> http://malayalam.webdunia.com/articl...2800036_1.html
> 
> ഈ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ശേഷം മുരളി ഗോപി തിരക്കഥയെഴുതുന്നത് രതീഷ് അമ്പാട്ട് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിനാണ്. ?കമ്മാരസംഭവം? എന്ന ഹിറ്റ് ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം രതീഷും മുരളി ഗോപിയും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന സിനിമ. ഈ ചിത്രത്തില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകനായേക്കുമെന്ന രീതിയില്* റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്* വരുന്നുണ്ട്.
> 
> വേണ്ട രീതിയില്* സ്വീകരിക്കപ്പെട്ടില്ലെങ്കിലും ഒരു മികച്ച സിനിമയെന്ന് ഏവരും അംഗീകരിച്ച ചിത്രമാണ് കമ്മാരസംഭവം. അതിന്*റെ മേക്കിംഗ് സ്റ്റൈലും തിരക്കഥയുടെ പ്രത്യേകതകളും ഏറെ ചര്*ച്ച ചെയ്യപ്പെടുകയും ചെയ്തു.
> 
> കമ്മാരസംഭവത്തിന്*റെ സവിശേഷതകള്* മനസിലാക്കിയ മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ് പുതിയ പ്രൊജക്*ടിന് മുന്**കൈയെടുത്തിരിക്കുന്നതെന്നാണ് പ്രചരിക്കുന്നത്. എന്തായാലും ഒരു വമ്പന്* സിനിമ അണിയറയില്* ഒരുങ്ങുന്നതിന്*റെ സൂചനകളാണ് ലഭിക്കുന്നത്.


Ithu enganeya mister parippu aavune..??? Ithu mikkavarum fake news aanu...

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Daily daily annouce chethu vidukayanu  :Laughing:

----------


## ShahSM

> _Fanship is kinda worship,  so don't like to be called as a fan of anyone_


ഞാൻ create ചെയ്തതല്ല. ഞാൻ ആരുടെയെങ്കിലും fan ആണെന്നും പറയാറില്ല. പക്ഷെ അവർക്ക് ഇക്ക ഫാൻ , ഏട്ടൻ ഫാൻ എന്നൊക്കെ കേൾക്കാനാണിഷ്ടം!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> new parippuhttp://malayalam.webdunia.com/articl...2800036_1.htmlഈ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ശേഷം മുരളി ഗോപി തിരക്കഥയെഴുതുന്നത് രതീഷ് അമ്പാട്ട് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിനാണ്. ?കമ്മാരസംഭവം? എന്ന ഹിറ്റ് ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം രതീഷും മുരളി ഗോപിയും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന സിനിമ. ഈ ചിത്രത്തില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകനായേക്കുമെന്ന രീതിയില്* റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്* വരുന്നുണ്ട്.വേണ്ട രീതിയില്* സ്വീകരിക്കപ്പെട്ടില്ലെങ്കിലും ഒരു മികച്ച സിനിമയെന്ന് ഏവരും അംഗീകരിച്ച ചിത്രമാണ് കമ്മാരസംഭവം. അതിന്*റെ മേക്കിംഗ് സ്റ്റൈലും തിരക്കഥയുടെ പ്രത്യേകതകളും ഏറെ ചര്*ച്ച ചെയ്യപ്പെടുകയും ചെയ്തു.കമ്മാരസംഭവത്തിന്*റെ സവിശേഷതകള്* മനസിലാക്കിയ മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ് പുതിയ പ്രൊജക്*ടിന് മുന്**കൈയെടുത്തിരിക്കുന്നതെന്നാണ് പ്രചരിക്കുന്നത്. എന്തായാലും ഒരു വമ്പന്* സിനിമ അണിയറയില്* ഒരുങ്ങുന്നതിന്*റെ സൂചനകളാണ് ലഭിക്കുന്നത്.


Ee parippu ennathu kondu enthanavo udheshikkunnathu? Ithu 99% fake news aanennu thonnunnu. Sathyam ayirunnenkil ennu agrahikkunnu.

----------


## Mike

ithokke fake news anu........ ini undel thanne 2020 kazhiyum..

announced/ cmpleted padangal thanne release avan 2yrs edukkum....... Peranbu....Blog... Unda... Kunjachan... Yatra... Mamankam.... Bilal.... Kunjali....... ithinidkku Renjith or Jhonny vannal avarude pirake povum...

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## ShahSM

> 


അതിന്റെ താഴത്തെ വീഡിയോ ആണ് സൂപ്പർ.. മുടിയാത്!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K K R

> 


All time favourite interview  :Yes:  ..Ikka ne ippo trollunna pole ulla oru chalu onnum ilathe proper class interview..  :Yes:  ..Renjith and Ikka.  :Love:

----------


## jithin0471

> 


thanks bro, ethra kandalum mathivaratha oru scene aanu...njn orupad thappeetund ee scene mathram kaanan

----------


## jithin0471

> All time favourite interview  ..Ikka ne ippo trollunna pole ulla oru chalu onnum ilathe proper class interview..  ..Renjith and Ikka.


it depends on the quality of the interviewer,
pathemari timel randu interviews undaayrnu onnu kairali tvidem mazhavillintem, randilum ore adhithikal ikka and sreeni.
mazhavilllil pearly aayrnu, cinemene pati samsaram undayrno ennu chodichal valare kurav..pearly chidicha questionsum chali aayrnu, avarde repliesum chali
athe samayam kairali interviewer serious aaytulla sensible questions aayrnu,,nd it was a gem of an iuntervuew

----------


## Deepu k

Arekinkilum godmanile megh nathamayulla fight idu please . One of my favourate mammotty fight.Alexi

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Arekinkilum godmanile megh nathamayulla fight idu please . One of my favourate mammotty fight.Alexi






ithu aano?

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Arekinkilum godmanile megh nathamayulla fight idu please . One of my favourate mammotty fight.Alexi

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Deepu k

> 


Ithu thanne

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> it depends on the quality of the interviewer,pathemari timel randu interviews undaayrnu onnu kairali tvidem mazhavillintem, randilum ore adhithikal ikka and sreeni.mazhavilllil pearly aayrnu, cinemene pati samsaram undayrno ennu chodichal valare kurav..pearly chidicha questionsum chali aayrnu, avarde repliesum chaliathe samayam kairali interviewer serious aaytulla sensible questions aayrnu,,nd it was a gem of an iuntervuew


Kairaliyil alla Flowersil. Kidu interview ayirunnu. Talking about their initial days in the industry, all of them sharing the same hotel and all.

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Kairaliyil alla Flowersil. Kidu interview ayirunnu. Talking about their initial days in the industry, all of them sharing the same hotel and all.


As Jithin said Interviewer kollam enkil Mammootiyude athrayum kidilam interview vere undakilla. Bayankara rasam aanu samsaram kettondirikkan thanne.. But thallipoli chodyangal Mammootty uzhappi theerkkum..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> As Jithin said Interviewer kollam enkil Mammootiyude athrayum kidilam interview vere undakilla. Bayankara rasam aanu samsaram kettondirikkan thanne.. But thallipoli chodyangal Mammootty uzhappi theerkkum..Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


athu pole johny lukosinte 'nere chovve' undu 2 episodes youtubil. The typical manly mammukka in his signature style. Kettirikkan thanne rasamaanu.

----------


## sudeepdayal

> athu pole johny lukosinte 'nere chovve' undu 2 episodes youtubil. The typical manly mammukka in his signature style. Kettirikkan thanne rasamaanu.


Yes kandittundu.. Kidu aayirunnu Mammootty athil.. Genuine answers.. Cinema kaanunnathilum kooduthal ingane kurach aalukalude interview kaanum eppozhum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## K K R

Shanmughaaa..... ninakku saayahna vandanam  :cheers:  .. Romanja kanjuka intro padam. Renjith. The one and only. Master  :salut:

----------


## Abin thomas

https://youtu.be/L8WufeakCmM

Modi ji - Thurupugulan mix.

----------


## jithin0471

> Kairaliyil alla Flowersil. Kidu interview ayirunnu. Talking about their initial days in the industry, all of them sharing the same hotel and all.


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ccvfrh3BdTM

----------


## Antonio

"Allelum ikka ye kandondirikkan thanne enthu rasama"( pullikkaran staraa)

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ccvfrh3BdTM


Ithum kandittundu. Sreeniyude koode ullathu flowersil ayirunnu.

----------


## The wrong one

Soubin Shahir to direct Mammootty next!

Soubin Shahir is arguably in the best phase of his career with a slew of exciting projects in his kitty. Apart from his acting assignments, Soubin, who assisted many senior filmmakers for over a decade, turned a director last year. His directorial debut, Parava, was a huge success both critically and commercially. Ever since its release, several rumours have been doing the rounds about Soubin?s next movie.

Our sources within the industry suggest that Soubin will be teaming up with none other than megastar Mammootty for his next film. A popular young star will also be part of the movie, initial works for which are currently progressing. It must be remembered that, after the release of Parava, Soubin had updated a photo with Mammootty in his Instagram handle and captioned it as ?next?. If talks are to be believed, shoot for the movie will kick-start by the end of this year itself.

Mammootty meanwhile is busy shooting for his epic-period flick Mamankam. The movie directed by Sajeev Pillai is based on Mamankam and has the veteran star playing the lead role of a Chaaver (warrior). His next to hit screens is Abrahaminte Santhathikal, a cop-thriller, which is slated for a grand Eid release. Oru Kuttanadan Blog, directed by Sethu, is another movie coming up for Mammootty.

Khalid Rahman?s Unda, YSR biopic Yatra, an untitled political thriller with ?Chirakodinja Kinavukal? fame Santhosh Vishwanath, Vysakh?s Raja 2 and Kunjali Marakkar IV are some of Mammootty?s other upcoming movies.

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

oru whats app msg kitti...

Mudra enna cinemayil Mam,sudheesh,baiju,mahesh ...evarude photo .....Mam middle aged ..mattu 3 perum teenagers .....thaazhe 2018il evarude 4 perdum photo ...Mam pandathethilum glamour ...evaru moonum kilavanmaaru ...... :Laughing: 
its quite unbelievable when you think about it .....

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> oru whats app msg kitti...
> 
> Mudra enna cinemayil Mam,sudheesh,baiju,mahesh ...evarude photo .....Mam middle aged ..mattu 3 perum teenagers .....thaazhe 2018il evarude 4 perdum photo ...Mam pandathethilum glamour ...evaru moonum kilavanmaaru ......
> its quite unbelievable when you think about it .....


college kumaren mammootty  :Biggrin:

----------


## david nainan

> oru whats app msg kitti...
> 
> Mudra enna cinemayil Mam,sudheesh,baiju,mahesh ...evarude photo .....Mam middle aged ..mattu 3 perum teenagers .....thaazhe 2018il evarude 4 perdum photo ...Mam pandathethilum glamour ...evaru moonum kilavanmaaru ......
> its quite unbelievable when you think about it .....


Ithalle item....ikkaa..istham😍😍😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## aashiq1

The man who never ages

----------


## The wrong one

> 


Maamaankam look 😍😍😍😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Ithalle item....ikkaa..istham😍😍😍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


It's just bcoz of his passion

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## GABBAR

2012 le pic aanu pilleru kuthi pokkiyath

----------


## Mike

ingerude kuthi pokki mess adikan anel 1980 il povendi varum.... FB ilatha kalam........






> 2012 le pic aanu pilleru kuthi pokkiyath

----------


## Mike



----------


## ShahSM

fb വിഡിയോ ആണ്. ലിങ്ക് പോസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്യുമ്പോ fb യിലേക്കാണ് അത് റീഡയരക്ട് ചെയ്യുന്നത്. അതോണ്ട് YT യിൽ അപ്ലോഡ് ചെയ്തു.

https://youtu.be/OCR02efg6Lo


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> fb വിഡിയോ ആണ്. ലിങ്ക് പോസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്യുമ്പോ fb യിലേക്കാണ് അത് റീഡയരക്ട് ചെയ്യുന്നത്. അതോണ്ട് YT യിൽ അപ്ലോഡ് ചെയ്തു.https://youtu.be/OCR02efg6LoSent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


StarIndia blocked due to copyright violation !

----------


## ShahSM

> StarIndia blocked due to copyright violation !


Nannayi

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Ikka got nomination for Rajyasabha??
Vendarunnu...Aa cheethapperu koode kekkanam...Chumma cash vangunnu enna Peru...

----------


## Mike



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Mammootty adds glamour to Kalabhavan award nite 2018* Jun 6, 2018, 17:22 IST
5








[COLOR=#333333 !important]Actor Mammootty recently joined the annual day celebrations of Kalabhavan, one of the oldest performing arts centres in Kochi, which has moulded many renowned actors including Jayaram, KalabhavanMani, Shajon and directors Siddique and Lal. At the occasion, the superstar gave away the award instituted in the name of Fr Abel, the founder of the organisation, to director Siddique. While felicitating the director, Mammootty divulged that he is also fond of mimicry and had tried it a bit during his younger days. “If Kalabhavan had begun in 50s, probably even I would have had Kalabhavan as prefix,” he said. Actor-director Ramesh Pisharody, Vishnu Unnikrishnan, Thesni Khan, Bibin George and Kalabhavan Haneef were a few others present. Here are some glimpses.










[/COLOR]

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Abin thomas

ഗ്യാങ്*സ്റ്റര്*, ഡാഡി കൂള്* എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങള്*ക്ക് ശേഷം മമ്മൂട്ടിയും ആഷിഖ് അബുവും വീണ്ടും ഒന്നിക്കുന്നു. സൗബിന്* സാഹിര്* സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്നു എന്ന് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകളില്* സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രം നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്നത് ആഷിഖ് അബുവാണ്.
പേരിടാത്ത ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ പ്രാരംഭഘട്ട ജോലികള്* പുരോഗമിച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുകയാണെന്നാണ് ലഭിക്കുന്ന സൂചനകള്*. മമ്മൂട്ടിയും, സൗബിനും മറ്റ് സിനിമകളില്* തിരക്കിലായതിനാല്* അടുത്ത വര്*ഷത്തേയ്ക്ക് മാത്രമെ ഷൂട്ടിങ് നടക്കുകയുള്ളു എന്നാണ് വിവരം. മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് പുറമെ മലയാളത്തില്*നിന്ന് മറ്റൊരു പ്രമുഖ താരവും ഉണ്ടാകുമെന്നാണ് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട്.
സംവിധായകന്* എന്ന നിലയില്* പ്രശംസകള്* നിരവധി നേടിയ സൗബിന്റെ ആദ്യ ചിത്രം പറവ വിജയമായിരുന്നു. കഴിഞ്ഞ വര്*ഷമാണ് പറവ റിലീസായത്. അന്*വര്* റഷീദായിരുന്നു ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ നിര്*മ്മാണത്തില്* പങ്കാളിയായത്. പറവ കേരളത്തിലാകെ മികച്ച അഭിപ്രായം നേടിയതാണ് സൗബിന്റെ രണ്ടാമത്തെ ചിത്രത്തെക്കുറിച്ചുള്ള പ്രതീക്ഷകള്* വര്*ദ്ധിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. പറവ പറഞ്ഞത് സൗബിന്റെ നാട്ടിലെ ജീവിതമായിരുന്നെങ്കില്* രണ്ടാമത്തെ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ സ്വഭാവം എന്തായിരിക്കുമെന്ന് ഇതുവരെ പുറത്തുവിട്ടിട്ടില്ല

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Mammootty likely to quit his position at AMMA, Prithviraj, Remya Nambisan to be sacked?*Mammootty explained that he is facing difficulties in serving the position as he has continuous shooting. It is also said that he thinks that youngsters can handle the general secretary's position better. However, there were reports that Mohanlal would be chosen as the new president of AMMA. 
The current president, Innocent, will complete his term this year. Thus elections are scheduled for the end of June. Now reports have emerged that Mohanlal is set to become  the president of AMMA. 
Meanwhile, following the sexual harassment on the Kerala actress another organisation was set up for women. So, this organisation will also see its first election. 
Also read: This news will surely bring a smile to every Mohanlal's fan's face
The molestation case of the actress brought the issues inside AMMA organisation out in the open. Both Prithviraj and Ramya Nambesan might be sacked from AMMA as they spoke regarding the issue even before AMMA took a decision on it. Remya Nambeesan and Prithviraj had openly supported the actress. In addition, both these actors had raised their voice against AMMA for not taking necessary actions for the actress. 
Reports suggest that Prithviraj and Remya Nambesan are likely to be expelled from AMMA because their statements showed AMMA in the bad light. A decision in this regard will be taken after the General Body meeting of the organisation on June 24.

----------


## Abin thomas

> *Mammootty likely to quit his position at AMMA, Prithviraj, Remya Nambisan to be sacked?*Mammootty explained that he is facing difficulties in serving the position as he has continuous shooting. It is also said that he thinks that youngsters can handle the general secretary's position better. However, there were reports that Mohanlal would be chosen as the new president of AMMA. 
> The current president, Innocent, will complete his term this year. Thus elections are scheduled for the end of June. Now reports have emerged that Mohanlal is set to become  the president of AMMA. 
> Meanwhile, following the sexual harassment on the Kerala actress another organisation was set up for women. So, this organisation will also see its first election. 
> Also read: This news will surely bring a smile to every Mohanlal's fan's face
> The molestation case of the actress brought the issues inside AMMA organisation out in the open. Both Prithviraj and Ramya Nambesan might be sacked from AMMA as they spoke regarding the issue even before AMMA took a decision on it. Remya Nambeesan and Prithviraj had openly supported the actress. In addition, both these actors had raised their voice against AMMA for not taking necessary actions for the actress. 
> Reports suggest that Prithviraj and Remya Nambesan are likely to be expelled from AMMA because their statements showed AMMA in the bad light. A decision in this regard will be taken after the General Body meeting of the organisation on June 24.


Mammooka marum ennanu news.lalettan will be the new amma president.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Mammooka marum ennanu news.lalettan will be the new amma president.


Yes
Feminichies thought mammootty will become the next president of amma but he was not interested in this position ...enthaylum nannayi imo mammootty should resign from all positions n focus on acting only

----------


## Phantom 369

> Ikka got nomination for Rajyasabha??
> Vendarunnu...Aa cheethapperu koode kekkanam...Chumma cash vangunnu enna Peru...


itokke ulathano??? Fake news alle

----------


## Abin thomas

> itokke ulathano??? Fake news alle


Pakka fake news.confirmed by robert (fans president)

----------


## Abin thomas

> Yes
> Feminichies thought mammootty will become the next president of amma but he was not interested in this position ...enthaylum nannayi imo mammootty should resign from all positions n focus on acting only


Ellam resign cheyan anu chance.

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike



----------


## Antonio

Lalettan president aayo??
Lalettan n Prithvi clash undayennum DQ n Parvathy mathram aanu Ikka lalettan adakkamulla senior gang il ullathennum rumours undallo..Ammamazhavillu time thottu issues rookshamayathre....Youth stars okke nalla kuraavarunnallo show il

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*WATCH: When chef Anthony Bourdain discovered Indian cinema with Mammootty*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## moovybuf

http://indianexpress.com/article/ent..._medium=Social

----------


## Tigerbasskool

Bilal 2 shooting will start once amal neerad is finished with ongoing fahad fassil project .

----------


## Mammooka fan

Watching dhalapathy ambo mammooka heavy 
Ithepole arenkilum Tamil natil poyi mass kanichit undo

Ithoke ippo irangya mathi ayrunu enn agrahikunu

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Watching dhalapathy ambo mammooka heavy 
> Ithepole arenkilum Tamil natil poyi mass kanichit undo
> 
> Ithoke ippo irangya mathi ayrunu enn agrahikunu


ingeree kanichee mass unnum avidee oru malayali yum kanichittu illaa ...its a fact

----------


## Mammooka fan

Ithile oro mammooka ude scene kanumbol romancham ann

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ithile oro mammooka ude scene kanumbol romancham ann


Intro scene thanne kidu vaa apol bhaaki parenydaaloo ..,.sound modulation  :Wink:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Intro scene thanne kidu vaa apol bhaaki parenydaaloo ..,.sound modulation


Athum ithu oru rajini movie anen koodi orkanm enit ann ithreyum mammooka ithreyum mass

----------


## kandahassan

lichy ....parvathy ..........vivek gopan ...aduthathu aaranavo  :Hmmm:   :Hmmm:

----------


## kandahassan

mammottiye vivek gopan fitness challange cheythu . thettidharichu chila fans angere theri vili thudangi . post delete cheythu anger kandam vazhi odi ...

----------


## MANNADIAR

> mammottiye vivek gopan fitness challange cheythu . thettidharichu chila fans angere theri vili thudangi . post delete cheythu anger kandam vazhi odi ...


Suraj ne mardhicha Lal fansine patti Kandan Chettan endu parayunnu???

----------


## BASH1982

> Suraj ne mardhicha Lal fansine patti Kandan Chettan endu parayunnu???


Kandan oru sidilotte vishion ollu
Mammooty or mammooty fans cheythale kuzhamullu bakkiyaru cheythalum avare kaikoti prolsahipikkum

----------


## sudeepdayal

> lichy ....parvathy ..........vivek gopan ...aduthathu aaranavo


Aduthath nhangalku thonumbo vilicholam.. enthayalum aliyane pole oru 1% aalukal karanhu kondurunnal nhangal Ikka fans oru 3 or 4 nagham vetti tharaam... Ha ha oru Vivek Gopan.. BigB yil Ikka mayorku ittu tharunna pole oru thokku ittu tharaam.. Aalochich Enthenkilum okke chey..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> lichy ....parvathy ..........vivek gopan ...aduthathu aaranavo


Pedikkenda vinu mohane ozhivakkam

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Kandan oru sidilotte vishion ollu
> Mammooty or mammooty fans cheythale kuzhamullu bakkiyaru cheythalum avare kaikoti prolsahipikkum


Kandan okke Ikkaye support cheytha Appo nammal Ikka fansinu maarum.. Kandane pole ulla teams ethiru nikkunnatha nammal Ikkayil kanda major quality..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

അതാരാണാവോ പുതിയ അവതാരം? ഇതുവരെ കേൾക്കാത്ത പേരാണല്ലോ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

Btw സംഭവം കണ്ടൻ ഭായ് പറഞ്ഞത് പോലെയാണേൽ ആ ചെയ്തത് മോശമായിപ്പോയി!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> mammottiye vivek gopan fitness challange cheythu . thettidharichu chila fans angere theri vili thudangi . post delete cheythu anger kandam vazhi odi ...


famous akaan vendi enthokee vazhikallaa allee  :Laughing:  athum enthoo oru gosti kaanikaan vendi

----------


## Antonio

Lalism 2 enthaa Sambhavam??
Ullathaano?

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> അതാരാണാവോ പുതിയ അവതാരം? ഇതുവരെ കേൾക്കാത്ത പേരാണല്ലോ?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


manasalayilleee....bhangara famous artist aanu ..pulikaren stara movie il undayiirinnu

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Btw സംഭവം കണ്ടൻ ഭായ് പറഞ്ഞത് പോലെയാണേൽ ആ ചെയ്തത് മോശമായിപ്പോയി!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Sathyam moshamaayi poyi.. Avane okke kayari theri vilichittumdenkil.. Kaaranam theri viliyil okke oru standard vekkanamaayirunnu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Lalism 2 enthaa Sambhavam??
> Ullathaano?


check this thread

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...=1#post8313445

----------


## Phantom 369

> Suraj ne mardhicha Lal fansine patti Kandan Chettan endu parayunnu???


angane oru samabavam undayo 😂

----------


## verutheorumanushyan

> Lalettan president aayo??
> Lalettan n Prithvi clash undayennum DQ n Parvathy mathram aanu Ikka lalettan adakkamulla senior gang il ullathennum rumours undallo..Ammamazhavillu time thottu issues rookshamayathre....Youth stars okke nalla kuraavarunnallo show il


Chummaatheyaayirkkanam.. news about Lal-Prithvi clash.. Illenkil Luficero?

----------


## GABBAR

> Lalism 2 enthaa Sambhavam??
> Ullathaano?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=BIl4BPJEAms

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh_PK7VMdk4

----------


## sudeepdayal

Ayyee ayye ayyee..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Chummaatheyaayirkkanam.. news about Lal-Prithvi clash.. Illenkil Luficero?


Enthalyalum AMMA il Prithvi n supporters side aayi... WCC kkum kitty Adi...Ariyilla..
Ikka nice aayi ozhinju ..

----------


## Antonio

> Ayyee ayye ayyee..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ehhh entha bro...

----------


## verutheorumanushyan

> Enthalyalum AMMA il Prithvi n supporters side aayi... WCC kkum kitty Adi...Ariyilla..
> Ikka nice aayi ozhinju ..


WCC members malsarichaal thokkum ennu thonnikaanum. It was open to elections. Most likely they may have been approached too. At least one of them.
And now there are 4 women included. Little better than earlier

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> WCC members malsarichaal thokkum ennu thonnikaanum. It was open to elections. Most likely they may have been approached too. At least one of them.
> And now there are 4 women included. Little better than earlier


മോഹൻലാൽ അമ്മ പ്രസിഡന്റ്; വിമന്* ഇന്* കലക്ടീവ് മൽസരിച്ചില്ല...

Read more at: https://www.manoramanews.com/news/br...sident-09.html

----------


## Raja Sha

Mammootty ozhivayathu nannayi..
Itharam aluguluth udayppu parpadikal onnum angerkku pattiyathalla

----------


## ABE

> Mammootty ozhivayathu nannayi..
> Itharam aluguluth udayppu parpadikal onnum angerkku pattiyathalla


They suppose to get rid of Ganeshan...........Watch my word he is going to be an issue in future.

----------


## KOBRA

> They suppose to get rid of Ganeshan...........Watch my word he is going to be an issue in future.


seriyanu amma pilarthan pala vazikalum nokkiyathu pullikaran  anu . Amma pilarum allel nokkikko

----------


## sudeepdayal

> They suppose to get rid of Ganeshan...........Watch my word he is going to be an issue in future.


Seriously ithrayum vaakkinu vyavastha illatha oraalu vere undakilla.. unbelievable the way he handled that Dileep issue.. Oru divasam vannu Ammayude makkal., next day Ammaye theri., Mammootty and Lal okke kure theri kettathin main reason iyaale pole ulla aalukalude nilapaadanu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

മേജർ രവിക്ക് 60 വയസ് ആയോ? കണ്ടാൽ മധ്യവയസ്കനാണെന്നേ തോന്നു!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> They suppose to get rid of Ganeshan...........Watch my word he is going to be an issue in future.


Ganesh right hand Alle Dileep nu..
Pinne ayal angottum ingottum chadum, politics il thanne kandathalle

----------


## Antonio

> മേജർ രവിക്ക് 60 വയസ് ആയോ? കണ്ടാൽ മധ്യവയസ്കനാണെന്നേ തോന്നു!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ohhh ennayalum ennaa...valya paada

----------


## Abin thomas

Mammookas decision on amma.ishtapettu.kidukki.rakshapettu.ikka executive member polum allenna arinje.anganel pinnem pwolikum..

----------


## Abin thomas

എവിടെയോ എന്തോ തകരാർ പോലെ ......

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

ഒരു thakaraarumilla, ഇക്കയെ വേച്ചൊരു പടവും ആരും ഇപ്പൊൾ aalochikkukaye വേണ്ട, ഒരു വർഷം wait cheyyaan ക്ഷമ ഉണ്ടെങ്കിൽ മാത്രം ആലോചിച്ചാൽ മതി


> എവിടെയോ എന്തോ തകരാർ പോലെ ......
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Mammookas decision on amma.ishtapettu.kidukki.rakshapettu.ikka executive member polum allenna arinje.anganel pinnem pwolikum..


Ikka onnilum illa.... rakshappettu...

----------


## Abin thomas

New edition vanitha medikanamallo.cover pic kandal thanne cash muthalakum..എല്ലാത്തിനേം കൊതിപ്പിച്ചു കടന്നു കളയണം......

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Helwin

> New edition vanitha medikanamallo.cover pic kandal thanne cash muthalakum..എല്ലാത്തിനേം കൊതിപ്പിച്ചു കടന്നു കളയണം......
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


kola poli...  :Giveup:  

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> kola poli...  
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Pinnalla  :Band:  Anu sitharaye fans president akende samayam kazhinju  :Laughing:

----------


## K K R

> New edition vanitha medikanamallo.cover pic kandal thanne cash muthalakum..എല്ലാത്തിനേം കൊതിപ്പിച്ചു കടന്നു കളയണം......
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I respect women.

----------


## Antonio

Anu Sithara angu santhoshichu chakunnu

----------


## KOBRA

Anu sitaraye ozichu bakkiyullavare onnum manasilakunnilla arokkayan uathu ?

----------


## jeanu007

> New edition vanitha medikanamallo.cover pic kandal thanne cash muthalakum..എല്ലാത്തിനേം കൊതിപ്പിച്ചു കടന്നു കളയണം......
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Wow,that is one glamour Ikka with all thr cuties..Damn,ikka as usual is maintaining his glamour big time!!!..

----------


## Mammooka fan

My fav heroine anu sithara with mammooka❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Abin thomas

Official

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Anu sitaraye ozichu bakkiyullavare onnum manasilakunnilla arokkayan uathu ?


Oru kochu aa mamankam film il Ulla Malavika Alle???
Kajol Agarwal look Ulla aa Kochu "Saguni/24" il okke ulla aa pennano??

----------


## King Amal

Anusithara, Durgakrishna, malavika, aditiravi




> Anu sitaraye ozichu bakkiyullavare onnum manasilakunnilla arokkayan uathu ?

----------


## Abin thomas

> Anu sitaraye ozichu bakkiyullavare onnum manasilakunnilla arokkayan uathu ?


Durga Krishna- vimanam heroine
Aditi ravi - alamara,adhi
Malavika - 916le koch

----------


## shivankuty

> New edition vanitha medikanamallo.cover pic kandal thanne cash muthalakum..എല്ലാത്തിനേം കൊതിപ്പിച്ചു കടന്നു കളയണം......
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Adythe randum kidu...moonamathe oru onja bhavam...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

🕶

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Megastar @mammukka managed to click a non-blurry selfie with a camera that weights 2kg, that too with his left hand and the camera man was awestruck seeing the captured image. Still healthy at the age of 67. #ageisjustanumber

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## GABBAR



----------


## GABBAR



----------


## K K R

Dileep becoming director and Ikka hero?

----------


## Don David

> Dileep becoming director and Ikka hero?


Oru onnonnara varsham kayinghitt varaan para ...

Project thattimaatti ikkaykku nadakkanmela..

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## K K R

> Oru onnonnara varsham kayinghitt varaan para ...
> 
> Project thattimaatti ikkaykku nadakkanmela..
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Hmm online il kandathaanu

----------


## jimmy

> Dileep becoming director and Ikka hero?


ammayil purathakiyathinu sesham dileep mammootty yu mayi akalachayilannu. ippol kooduthal aduppam mohan lal nodanu, lal nte movie promotions ippo pulli etharuneu , mammootty movies nu illa, pinnengine ithu naakkum chumma ooro varthakal :Urgreat:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> ammayil purathakiyathinu sesham dileep mammootty yu mayi akalachayilannu. ippol kooduthal aduppam mohan lal nodanu, lal nte movie promotions ippo pulli etharuneu , mammootty movies nu illa, pinnengine ithu naakkum chumma ooro varthakal


Mammooka dileep thammil preshnm undenn thonunila
Undavanum pokunilaa

Adupam Mohanlal inodo kelkan nalla resam und dileepetante 2 shathrukalod ann mohanlal in ippo etavum company 😂😂

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Dileep becoming director and Ikka hero?


If true pwolikum❤️❤️

----------


## Antonio

> Mammooka dileep thammil preshnm undenn thonunila
> Undavanum pokunilaa
> 
> Adupam Mohanlal inodo kelkan nalla resam und dileepetante 2 shathrukalod ann mohanlal in ippo etavum company 😂😂


Manju n Prithvi...
Aadi celebration okke Dileep poyirunnu..
But news coming that Ikka-Manju project??
Athu nadannal Ikka sure enemy of Dileep

----------


## maryland

> Dileep becoming director and Ikka hero?


10-20 varshamaayi malayalikal kaanunna film alle ithu... :Read:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Manju n Prithvi...
> Aadi celebration okke Dileep poyirunnu..
> But news coming that Ikka-Manju project??
> Athu nadannal Ikka sure enemy of Dileep


Orikalum mammooka dileep enemy avula enthoke nadanalum athreyum bedham und avar thammil

And I personally mammooka manju combo kanan enku aghraham ila
Hope angane oru project varathe irikatte

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Manju n Prithvi...
> Aadi celebration okke Dileep poyirunnu..
> But news coming that Ikka-Manju project??
> Athu nadannal Ikka sure enemy of Dileep


Athin mohanlal ayt preshnm unden njan paranjilalo
Mammoka ye kaalu adupam unden paranjapo njan ithu paranjene ullu

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Antonio

> 


Pediyakunnu...Ikka enganum veezhumo aduthathil

----------


## Antonio

> 10-20 varshamaayi malayalikal kaanunna film alle ithu...


Ha ha...
Ingal oru rakshem illallo

----------


## Jus4fun

> Dileep becoming director and Ikka hero?


script :Ukri 
genre:comedy action thriller
fbyil karangonundalo ee news

----------


## sankar1992

Dileep online responds.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## sha



----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> 


Kuttettan......  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> Dileep online responds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Valya upakaram....

----------


## Thevalliparamban

മമ്മുക്ക കമല്*ഹാസനെക്കുറിച്ചും നെടുമുടി വേണുവിനെക്കുറിച്ചും !! .https://youtube.com/watch?v=2olpSTBu...ient=mv-google  . https://youtube.com/watch?v=5NLczbqA...ient=mv-google

----------


## Mike

good one.... 







> മമ്മുക്ക കമല്*ഹാസനെക്കുറിച്ചും നെടുമുടി വേണുവിനെക്കുറിച്ചും !! .https://youtube.com/watch?v=2olpSTBu...ient=mv-google  . https://youtube.com/watch?v=5NLczbqA...ient=mv-google

----------


## Oruvan1

> 


1987 ?
DQ alle athi ulla kutty
Appo DQ vinu ippo ethra vayasaayi ?
Paavam kaananda.

----------


## Antonio

> 1987 ?
> DQ alle athi ulla kutty
> Appo DQ vinu ippo ethra vayasaayi ?
> Paavam kaananda.


DQ is 1986 July...
32 finishing by this yr

----------


## Oruvan1

> DQ is 1986 July...
> 32 finishing by this yr


Aa photoyil appo 2 vayasullappo edutha photo aano

Kandaal kooduthal thonum

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*ഈ ലുക്കിനെവെല്ലാന്* മറ്റാരുമില്ല എന്ന് മമ്മൂക്ക വീണ്ടും തെളിയിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## sha



----------


## ShahSM

> 


വനിതയിൽ ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ മുഖചിത്രം വന്നത് ചങ്ങായിയുടേതല്ലേ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## K K R

Ithinte promos okke kandappol Mathukuttyde interview okke pole chalu filled ayit ayirikkum ennu karuthi pakshe total surprise. Beautiful interview. Ikka valare nananyi genuine aayi samsarikunnu. Orupaadu karyangal,experiences share cheythu. Cinemayodu ulla passion,Mrigaya ile makeup,About fans angane kore karyangal.. Was refreshing to see ingane oru mamootty interview. Kudos to Arya as well for conducting it well. Pandu oru onam timeil Ikka-Renjith oru interview undayrnnu. Athinu shesham ettuvum ishtapetta Ikka interview.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ithinte promos okke kandappol Mathukuttyde interview okke pole chalu filled ayit ayirikkum ennu karuthi pakshe total surprise. Beautiful interview. Ikka valare nananyi genuine aayi samsarikunnu. Orupaadu karyangal,experiences share cheythu. Cinemayodu ulla passion,Mrigaya ile makeup,About fans angane kore karyangal.. Was refreshing to see ingane oru mamootty interview. Kudos to Arya as well for conducting it well. Pandu oru onam timeil Ikka-Renjith oru interview undayrnnu. Athinu shesham ettuvum ishtapetta Ikka interview.


yes ennikum thonni...good interview..he is very simple guy...easy going aanu

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## ShahSM

> 


കനിഹ തമിഴാണോ തെലുങ്കാണോ? മോശമില്ലാതെ മലയാളം പറയുന്നുണ്ടല്ലോ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> 





> 


രണ്ടും ഒപ്പം ഷൂട്ട് ചെയ്തതാണോ? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> കനിഹ തമിഴാണോ തെലുങ്കാണോ? മോശമില്ലാതെ മലയാളം പറയുന്നുണ്ടല്ലോ?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Tamil aaanu

Kanika

Born
Divya Venkatasubramaniam
July 3, 1982 (age 35)
Madurai, Tamil Nadu, India

----------


## jeanu007

Guys,

Here is the link for ikkas vanitha photo shoot with 4 heroines . As usual he just looks damn stylish!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyPJQ5DIJPk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Guys,
> 
> Here is the link for ikkas vanitha photo shoot with 4 heroines . As usual he just looks damn stylish!!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyPJQ5DIJPk






Thanks for sharing

----------


## Tigerbasskool

super photoshoot...wherever this man goes there is full of positive energy for others   :Smile:

----------


## sudeepdayal

Drive cheyyumbo namuk speedundu control undu concentration undu oru cheriya enjoymentum undu.. Appo ithokke nammude jeevithathilum undaayal you can drive your life very well...
Entammo.. ithrayum spontaneous aayitt ithrayum valiya oru philosophy parayaan adhikamaarkkum pattilla.. Excellent interview.. Ingeru sharikkum one of a kind aanu .. Idakku as a part of promotion chila fake and boring interviews athine uzhappi thalli kola vilikkum.. In genuine interviews unbelievably sensible answers.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Drive cheyyumbo namuk speedundu control undu concentration undu oru cheriya enjoymentum undu.. Appo ithokke nammude jeevithathilum undaayal you can drive your life very well...Entammo.. ithrayum spontaneous aayitt ithrayum valiya oru philosophy parayaan adhikamaarkkum pattilla.. Excellent interview.. Ingeru sharikkum one of a kind aanu .. Idakku as a part of promotion chila fake and boring interviews athine uzhappi thalli kola vilikkum.. In genuine interviews unbelievably sensible answers.. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sathyam. Arya aa chodyam chodichappol njan vicharichu cliche question aayipoyallo ennu. Pakshe angeru utharam paranju vannappol I was like wow. Ottum pretend cheyyathe valare casual and genuine aayi ingeru samsarikkunnathu kanan thanne rasam aanu. I feel pity for a vast majority out there who still continue to mistake his genuine nature for head weight.

----------


## Antonio

> Drive cheyyumbo namuk speedundu control undu concentration undu oru cheriya enjoymentum undu.. Appo ithokke nammude jeevithathilum undaayal you can drive your life very well...
> Entammo.. ithrayum spontaneous aayitt ithrayum valiya oru philosophy parayaan adhikamaarkkum pattilla.. Excellent interview.. Ingeru sharikkum one of a kind aanu .. Idakku as a part of promotion chila fake and boring interviews athine uzhappi thalli kola vilikkum.. In genuine interviews unbelievably sensible answers.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yaa..good interview
Ikka kurach feel aayi oru karyam paranju, "enne kurichu parayumbol mathram age koode munnil cherkkum ennu, athu Kure varshangalayi Ulla pazhakkam aanallo" ennu..

----------


## Antonio

> super photoshoot...wherever this man goes there is full of positive energy for others


Pulli bhayankara chiriyum kaliyum samsaravum aanu...ottum reserved alla in any interviews or shows...

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Arya deserve special applause for the well prepared questions. She intervened at right times to move forward to the next questions, giving him space for fresh answers. Mrigaya makeup nte karyam adyam ayittu parayukayanu. Ambedkar incident munpu BBC-ude Karan thapar interview-il paranjittundu pandu.

----------


## mujthaba

> Arya deserve special applause for the well prepared questions. She intervened at right times to move forward to the next questions, giving him space for fresh answers. Mrigaya makeup nte karyam adyam ayittu parayukayanu. Ambedkar incident munpu BBC-ude Karan thapar interview-il paranjittundu pandu.


Social media ye patti paranjath spot on..

----------


## moovybuf

> Sathyam. Arya aa chodyam chodichappol njan vicharichu cliche question aayipoyallo ennu. Pakshe angeru utharam paranju vannappol I was like wow. Ottum pretend cheyyathe valare casual and genuine aayi ingeru samsarikkunnathu kanan thanne rasam aanu. I feel pity for a vast majority out there who still continue to mistake his genuine nature for head weight.


the guy is well read and informed... any subject, he has some view point... not just films.... and he is very articulative ... 
head weight undonnu cothichaal, he is a proud guy... not arogant, but who is not afraid to say things to his juniors....

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Social media ye patti paranjath spot on..


Yeah. Wise words. Ithu polathe orupadu phases kadannu pokunnathu kandu jeevicha oru manushyante vakkukal.

----------


## ballu

> Arya deserve special applause for the well prepared questions. She intervened at right times to move forward to the next questions, giving him space for fresh answers. Mrigaya makeup nte karyam adyam ayittu parayukayanu. Ambedkar incident munpu BBC-ude Karan thapar interview-il paranjittundu pandu.


Questions prepare cheyunathu athinu interviewer anno ?...usually accomplished journalistsinte interviewsil annu swayam Qns prepare cheyar ullathu  ...say a Brittas or Lukka  
ethu polatha talk showyil pothuve chodhiyangal prepare cheyan oru team/person undavum .....(credits check cheythal chilapo kandekkum) ...job of Arya or any other host would be to present it nicely ....

----------


## moovybuf

> Questions prepare cheyunathu athinu interviewer anno ?...usually accomplished journalistsinte interviewsil annu swayam Qns prepare cheyar ullathu  ...say a Brittas or Lukka  
> ethu polatha talk showyil pothuve chodhiyangal prepare cheyan oru team/person undavum .....(credits check cheythal chilapo kandekkum) ...job of Arya or any other host would be to present it nicely ....


and i think she has the ear phones to listen to the directors  :Very Happy: ... Mammootty even went on to ask her to have a quesiton of her own..  :Laughing: ...

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> the guy is well read and informed... any subject, he has some view point... not just films.... and he is very articulative ... head weight undonnu cothichaal, he is a proud guy... not arogant, but who is not afraid to say things to his juniors....


That's his position and authority. I don't think anyone who's associated with him will have a complaint on that. I'm talking about the general public who simply judge him based on the prevailing perception.

----------


## moovybuf

> That's his position and authority. I don't think anyone who's associated with him will have a complaint on that. I'm talking about the general public who simply judge him based on the prevailing perception.


thats legends stuff... lot of old stories.... the famous one being his attitude with appachan i think . thre have been times i think he has been a little bit heavy weight... with age he became more mature.. quite natural...

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Questions prepare cheyunathu athinu interviewer anno ?...usually accomplished journalistsinte interviewsil annu swayam Qns prepare cheyar ullathu  ...say a Brittas or Lukka  ethu polatha talk showyil pothuve chodhiyangal prepare cheyan oru team/person undavum .....(credits check cheythal chilapo kandekkum) ...job of Arya or any other host would be to present it nicely ....


appo sherikkum angane thanne aano? Mammookka asked her to remove the earphones and ask a question of her own.  :Smile:  Anyway she presented it well.

----------


## ballu

> and i think she has the ear phones to listen to the directors ... Mammootty even went on to ask her to have a quesiton of her own.. ...


 :Laughing: 

Actually interviewing requires good skill set . The personality of the interviewer will play a role and add value...ellanki kazhchakarkum ...interview cheyapedunna alkum bore adikum .
Any interview is as good as the questions asked.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> thats legends stuff... lot of old stories.... the famous one being his attitude with appachan i think . thre have been times i think he has been a little bit heavy weight... with age he became more mature.. quite natural...


athokke mammukka thanne paranjittundu, pandu njan kure mandatharangal okke kanichittundu ennu, referring to the incident how he went to meet appachan and how he sat and all. But ippozhum angeru cheyyunnathinum parayunnathinum kuttam kandu pidikkunna teams kure undu, among the public. They better watch these interviews. May be even after that, they'll say the same.

----------


## ballu

> appo sherikkum angane thanne aano? Mammookka asked her to remove the earphones and ask a question of her own.  Anyway she presented it well.


angahne chodichu enki obvious alle ...that the questions were prepared by someone else . Urapichu parayanam enkil ah showyude credits nokkanam ....conceptual ideas ...anghane  vella tagil credit koduthitundu enki ah aalude avum questions 

But yes....promotional talkil maatram othunghatha proper one on one interview anu enkil chodhiyangal oru assigned task ayirikum

----------


## Veiwer11

Mammookkaa

Vanitha photoshoot entry vedio kanduu


onnum parayaan illlaa

This man take a bow

----------


## verutheorumanushyan

I have talked to him once in person. Got extremely lucky to spend 3 hours talking on various things along with 2 others - talks ranged from hollywood movies till history of Turkey. He started with his view on Shape of Water.... and how he loved it and what all he loved in that movie.... This is much before Oscars were announced. He still takes the list from all important world film festival movies and watches most of them. Not just films, his knowledge and views everything is just mindblowing. Politics, religion, history, and many other things that is not generally touched upon in public. Its good to see some of that coming out through recent interviews. I was a fan of the actor all along but that meeting gave an entirely different feeling. A learned man, in all senses. And with no pretensions of being a great man - like no artificial humility on certain things... like he mentioned he doesn't want to play dad roles in other languages now, and as long as possible.

Ithrayum budhi undaayittum Script thiranjedukkumbo mathram ithra falikkaathathenthaa ennaayirunnu njangalkkellam doubt... in the end. :). Maybe its a lot about luck as well and his personal preference to take more and more chances. He successes are always after going through lot of failures, at all stages. And no intention to do any safe play or comfort zone choices. Easy example is the choice of debut directors - he knows clearly well that there is 50% or more chances that it can end up being a disaster. Still plunges to it, because when it clicks, it clicks really well. Everyone talks about Anwar Rasheed, Ashiq Abu, Vyshakh, Lal Jose, Amal Neerad, Martin Prakkat etc. But there are equal number of disastrous debuts as well. Which other star is willing to take that many risks?

----------


## Devarajan Master

> I have talked to him once in person. Got extremely lucky to spend 3 hours talking on various things along with 2 others - talks ranged from hollywood movies till history of Turkey. He started with his view on Shape of Water.... and how he loved it and what all he loved in that movie.... This is much before Oscars were announced. He still takes the list from all important world film festival movies and watches most of them. Not just films, his knowledge and views everything is just mindblowing. Politics, religion, history, and many other things that is not generally touched upon in public. Its good to see some of that coming out through recent interviews. *I was a fan of the actor all along* but that meeting gave an entirely different feeling. A learned man, in all senses. And with no pretensions of being a great man - like no artificial humility on certain things... like he mentioned he doesn't want to play dad roles in other languages now, and as long as possible.
> 
> Ithrayum budhi undaayittum Script thiranjedukkumbo mathram ithra falikkaathathenthaa ennaayirunnu njangalkkellam doubt... in the end. :). Maybe its a lot about luck as well and his personal preference to take more and more chances. He successes are always after going through lot of failures, at all stages. And no intention to do any safe play or comfort zone choices. Easy example is the choice of debut directors - he knows clearly well that there is 50% or more chances that it can end up being a disaster. Still plunges to it, because when it clicks, it clicks really well. Everyone talks about Anwar Rasheed, Ashiq Abu, Vyshakh, Lal Jose, Amal Neerad, Martin Prakkat etc. But there are equal number of disastrous debuts as well. Which other star is willing to take that many risks?


Well said VOM. Great to hear about the depth of the man. Still I feel extremely uncomfortable when an anchor or writer or interviewer talk or write too much about the man, his style, glamour or even his vision and perspective.....whether it is deliberate or unintentional, (mostly deliberate) it shift the focus from that naked truth....*w**hat a great actor he is! An actor who has no parallels in Indian cinema.* 
Pacha Malayalathil paranjhal pala qualities ullathu kondu mahanadan anenna karyam paranjhillenkilum, marachu vechalum kazhchakkar/vayanakkar karyamayi shradhikkilla. Mattu qualities illathavarkku aa pattam charthikkodukkam!!
 This is a huge injustice. Nikesh Kumar muthal innale peytha mazhayil kuruthavar vare ithu pinthudarunnu.....

----------


## jordan

kollavunna interview, saadarana mam ethu pole setupil interviewyil kaanath aanu :) 

oru vidham  actors  make over nadathuga script demand cheyyumbol ennu parannanu, mam exception aagunth avide aanu,  varunniye vere engane engilum eni  sangalpikkaan koodi pattumo

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Akhil krishnan

YSR 🔥🔥🔥



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

Interviewil Mrigaya shoot reference super .
pazhaya class cinemakalude behind the scenes kadhakal eppolum interesting annu ....nammal ariyatha etrayo kaariyangal shooting samayathu nadakkundavum ....athile interesting bits ellam audience ayitu share cheyan pattunna oru program undu enki super avum ....

telgungil K Ragavendra raointe oru show undu....pullide superhit cinemakaluilotu oru throwback .....cast and crew vannu shoot cheytha kaariyangal ellam discuss cheyum ...kidu annu.
malayalathil athu pole  oru program undayal adipoli ayirikum ...

Mrigaya kaanumpo eppolum alochikum location evvide ayirunu ennu ....puzha okke ulla kidilan graamam ...ee interviwil annu athu palakad annu ennu manasilaaye ....ethu polatha etrayo kaariyangal evarku share cheyan undavum

----------


## K K R

> Interviewil Mrigaya shoot reference super .
> pazhaya class cinemakalude behind the scenes kadhakal eppolum interesting annu ....nammal ariyatha etrayo kaariyangal shooting samayathu nadakkundavum ....athile interesting bits ellam audience ayitu share cheyan pattunna oru program undu enki super avum ....
> 
> telgungil K Ragavendra raointe oru show undu....pullide superhit cinemakaluilotu oru throwback .....cast and crew vannu shoot cheytha kaariyangal ellam discuss cheyum ...kidu annu.
> malayalathil athu pole  oru program undayal adipoli ayirikum ...
> 
> Mrigaya kaanumpo eppolum alochikum location evvide ayirunu ennu ....puzha okke ulla kidilan graamam ...ee interviwil annu athu palakad annu ennu manasilaaye ....ethu polatha etrayo kaariyangal evarku share cheyan undavum


Lal salaam  :Laughing:  ... Nalla oru opportunity ayrnnu but ellarum vannu lalettane pokkiyit poyi

----------


## ballu

> Lal salaam  ... Nalla oru opportunity ayrnnu but ellarum vannu lalettane pokkiyit poyi



 :Laughing:   that was shit .
2-3 episodes kurachu kandu ....ellavarum Q ninnu pokki parayunathu kelkumpo chorinjhu varum ...

njan paranjha telugu program adipoli annu ....say oru song evvide shoot cheythu ...ethu angleil ethu shot ...shoot cheyumpo undaya prashnagal ...ethu ellam Rao parayum ....baaki ullavarum share cheyum ...
MLaline focus cheytha cinemakal focus cheythirune chilapo ah program click aayene

----------


## maryland

> Interviewil Mrigaya shoot reference super .
> pazhaya class cinemakalude behind the scenes kadhakal eppolum interesting annu ....nammal ariyatha etrayo kaariyangal shooting samayathu nadakkundavum ....athile interesting bits ellam audience ayitu share cheyan pattunna oru program undu enki super avum ....
> 
> telgungil K Ragavendra raointe oru show undu....pullide superhit cinemakaluilotu oru throwback .....cast and crew vannu shoot cheytha kaariyangal ellam discuss cheyum ...kidu annu.
> malayalathil athu pole  oru program undayal adipoli ayirikum ...
> 
> Mrigaya kaanumpo eppolum alochikum location evvide ayirunu ennu ....puzha okke ulla kidilan graamam ...ee interviwil annu athu palakad annu ennu manasilaaye ....ethu polatha etrayo kaariyangal evarku share cheyan undavum


lalettan avatharippicha oru TV program undayirunnallo, athu ee idea aayirunnille… :Read:

----------


## GABBAR

> Interviewil Mrigaya shoot reference super .
> pazhaya class cinemakalude behind the scenes kadhakal eppolum interesting annu ....nammal ariyatha etrayo kaariyangal shooting samayathu nadakkundavum ....athile interesting bits ellam audience ayitu share cheyan pattunna oru program undu enki super avum ....
> 
> telgungil K Ragavendra raointe oru show undu....pullide superhit cinemakaluilotu oru throwback .....cast and crew vannu shoot cheytha kaariyangal ellam discuss cheyum ...kidu annu.
> malayalathil athu pole  oru program undayal adipoli ayirikum ...
> 
> Mrigaya kaanumpo eppolum alochikum location evvide ayirunu ennu ....puzha okke ulla kidilan graamam ...ee interviwil annu athu palakad annu ennu manasilaaye ....ethu polatha etrayo kaariyangal evarku share cheyan undavum


location huntingine kurich oru program safari tv yil und .  startingil kurach episode kandirunnu
ningal paranjath nalla idea aanu balachandra menoneyo satyan andhikadineyo vechu try cheyyavunnathanu 
ivarkk mukeshine pole thanne kadha paranj phalipikkan nalla kaziv aanu

----------


## ballu

> location huntingine kurich oru program safari tv yil und .  startingil kurach episode kandirunnu
> ningal paranjath nalla idea aanu balachandra menoneyo satyan andhikadineyo vechu try cheyyavunnathanu 
> ivarkk mukeshine pole thanne kadha paranj phalipikkan nalla kaziv aanu


Safari TVyile program njanum chilathu kanditu undu .....select cheyunna cinemakal koodi nannayale interesting aavu ....evaru available aya directorsinte cinemakal annu select cheyunathu enna thonunne ....

munpu Fazil orikal paranjhitundu ...Aniyathipraavu climax shoot cheyan ah veedu valare important ayirunu ennu .....athu pole oru veedu kittiyathu kondu annu manasil vichaaricha pole shot ellam plan cheyan saadichathu ennu.

----------


## mujthaba

> Safari TVyile program njanum chilathu kanditu undu .....select cheyunna cinemakal koodi nannayale interesting aavu ....evaru available aya directorsinte cinemakal annu select cheyunathu enna thonunne ....
> 
> munpu Fazil orikal paranjhitundu ...Aniyathipraavu climax shoot cheyan ah veedu valare important ayirunu ennu .....athu pole oru veedu kittiyathu kondu annu manasil vichaaricha pole shot ellam plan cheyan saadichathu ennu.


Vinnaithandi varuvaya ile aa veed  kanan epazhum thonnarund .. Chennayil vannathinu shesham ath track cheyan shramam nadathiyirunu bt no correct clues in google.. chila locations oke angane aan .. stays inside..

----------


## GABBAR

> Safari TVyile program njanum chilathu kanditu undu .....select cheyunna cinemakal koodi nannayale interesting aavu ....evaru available aya directorsinte cinemakal annu select cheyunathu enna thonunne ....
> 
> munpu Fazil orikal paranjhitundu ...Aniyathipraavu climax shoot cheyan ah veedu valare important ayirunu ennu .....athu pole oru veedu kittiyathu kondu annu manasil vichaaricha pole shot ellam plan cheyan saadichathu ennu.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1hgPf2NNlM ith nallath aayirikkum ithinte full video nokkiyitt kaanunnilla

----------


## KOBRA

ആന്ധ്രാപ്രദേശ് മുഖ്യ മന്ത്രി ആയിരുന്ന YS രാജശേഖര റെഡ്ഡി അഥവാ YSR മരിച്ച വാര്*ത്തകേട്ട് ആത്മഹത്യ ചെയ്തവരുടെ എണ്ണം 122.....അതായത് ഇന്ത്യയിലെത്തന്നെ ഏറ്റവും ജനകീയരായ രാഷ്ട്രീയക്കാരില്* മുന്*പന്തിയിലുള്ള ആളായിരുന്നു , തെലുങ്ക് ജനതയുടെ ദൈവമായിരുന്നു YSR..!!


അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്*റെ ജീവിതമാണ് YATRA എന്ന പേരില്*  YSR ആയി മമ്മൂക്ക വരുന്ന ചിത്രം...!! ഇന്ത്യയില്* ഇത്രയധികം നടന്മാര്* ഉണ്ടായിട്ടും , തെലുങ്ക് ഭാഷയില്* പുറത്ത് വരാന്* പോകുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ ഫസ്റ്റ് ഓപ്ഷനും മമ്മൂക്ക തന്നെയായിരുന്നൂ....അതിനുള്ള ഒരു കാരണം 100 കോടി ജനങ്ങളുടെ ബാബാസാഹേബ് ആയിരുന്ന B.R.അംബേദ്കറെ 101% പെര്*ഫെക്ഷനോട് കൂടി അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് അവതരിപ്പിക്കാന്* കഴിഞ്ഞത് തന്നെയായിരിക്കാം..... 


ഇന്ത്യന്* സിനിമയില്* ഇത്രയധികം പ്രതിഭകള്* നിലനില്*ക്കുമ്പോള്* കോടിക്കണക്കിന് ജനങ്ങള്* അംഗീകരിക്കേണ്ട , ഒരു അണു തെറ്റിയാല്* കലാപങ്ങള്* ഉണ്ടാകുന്ന രീതിയിലുള്ള കഥാപാത്രങ്ങള്* ഇങ്ങ് മലയാളത്തിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടന്*റെ അടുക്കലേക്ക് വരുന്നതും , ആ സംവിധായകരുടെയൊക്കെ ഫസ്റ്റ് ഓപ്ഷന്* തന്നെ ഇക്ക ആകുന്നതിനും ഒക്കെ ഒരേയൊരു കാരണമേയുള്ളൂ.... ഈ നടന്* ഒരിക്കലും കഥാപാത്രമായി അഭിനയിക്കില്ല , ജീവിക്കുകയേ ഉള്ളൂ....!!!


100 കോടിയ്ക്ക് മുകളില്* ജനങ്ങള്* അറിയുന്ന അംബേദ്കര്* ജി യെ സ്ക്രീനില്* വീണ്ടും ജനിപ്പിച്ച ഇക്കക്ക് Ysr എന്ന റോളും ഇന്ത്യന്* സിനിമയില്* വേറൊരു നടന് ചെയ്ത് ഫലിപ്പിക്കാന്* പറ്റുന്നതിനേക്കാള്* എത്രയോ മടങ്ങില്* ചെയ്യാന്* കഴിയുമെന്നതില്* ഒരു തരിമ്പ് പോലും സംശയമുള്ള ഒരാള്* ഉണ്ടാകില്ല....!!!


കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നു മണ്*മറഞ്ഞ ആന്ധ്രക്കാരുടെ ദൈവത്തെ മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടനിലൂടെ കാണാന്*.... വീണ്ടും നമ്മുടെ യശസ്സ് ഇന്ത്യന്* ജനതയ്ക്ക് മുന്നില്* മമ്മൂക്കയാല്* ജ്വലിക്കുന്നത് കാണാന്*..... ♥♥♥♥

----------


## Antonio

Watching Fireman in Surya...

----------


## Abin thomas

Unda.........

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Watching roudram 
Ambo heavy bgm ippo irangyal trend avande bgm ayrunu 
Heavy dialogue delivery

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Antonio

Annan Thambi in Surya..
Abraham release muthal ellathilum ikka films kurachu adhikam varunnund

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*ഞെട്ടിച്ചു അമ്മ മീറ്റിംഗില്* മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ മരണമാസ്സ് എന്*ട്രി - Mammootty at AMMA General Body 2018*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ വരാൻപോകുന്ന 20 വമ്പൻ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ !! Mammootty Upcoming 20 Movies !!*

----------


## moovybuf

ee darwin enthaanu?

----------


## Antonio

Black in Surya Movies now...

----------


## Antonio

> ee darwin enthaanu?


Athenthaanu

----------


## Mammooka fan

Watching black❤️❤️❤️

----------


## K K R

TVyil Best Actor..

Njan oru mammukka fan onnumalla. Pakshe i still remember ee padam theateril ninnu kaanumbo(TVM Ajantha) Salimkumar nte aa Bombaaaaaaaaaayyyy enna vilikku shesham undaya aarppu vili. Athu oru fans show onnum allayrnnu. But neutrals ne polum bhayankarayit excite cheyyicha oru sequence ayrnnu athu. Njan okke armaadicha scene. Anyaaya experience. Athinu shesham ingane aswadichu ikka padam kanda kaalam marannu. Abraham had a lot of oppurtunities but ipo nammade viewing culture thanne maari. I want to see a film in its best quality..so i watch it from multis or Aries.l Ariesplexil aanu njan kandathu Abraham.. chatha crowd ayrnnu..

But Best Actor is so good. Martin nte debut padam. Nalla aswadichu kanda oru pakka entertainer ayrnnu. TVyil verumbol okke miss aakathe kaanarund padam. Kore dialogues okke kaanapaadam aanu.. Kannur viyoor  :Laughing:  ... Mamaji aayiye baitheye akhbaar padhiye. Gai hum ko doodh deta hai paltu janwar kutheee  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Malik

> TVyil Best Actor..
> 
> Njan oru mammukka fan onnumalla. Pakshe i still remember ee padam theateril ninnu kaanumbo(TVM Ajantha) Salimkumar nte aa Bombaaaaaaaaaayyyy enna vilikku shesham undaya aarppu vili. Athu oru fans show onnum allayrnnu. But neutrals ne polum bhayankarayit excite cheyyicha oru sequence ayrnnu athu. Njan okke armaadicha scene. Anyaaya experience. Athinu shesham ingane aswadichu ikka padam kanda kaalam marannu. Abraham had a lot of oppurtunities but ipo nammade viewing culture thanne maari. I want to see a film in its best quality..so i watch it from multis or Aries.l Ariesplexil aanu njan kandathu Abraham.. chatha crowd ayrnnu..
> 
> But Best Actor is so good. Martin nte debut padam. Nalla aswadichu kanda oru pakka entertainer ayrnnu. TVyil verumbol okke miss aakathe kaanarund padam. Kore dialogues okke kaanapaadam aanu.. Kannur viyoor  ... Mamaji aayiye baitheye akhbaar padhiye. Gai hum ko doodh deta hai paltu janwar kutheee


Kallam parayunnodaa,nee Ikka fan alledaa :Grin:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> TVyil Best Actor..
> 
> Njan oru mammukka fan onnumalla. Pakshe i still remember ee padam theateril ninnu kaanumbo(TVM Ajantha) Salimkumar nte aa Bombaaaaaaaaaayyyy enna vilikku shesham undaya aarppu vili. Athu oru fans show onnum allayrnnu. But neutrals ne polum bhayankarayit excite cheyyicha oru sequence ayrnnu athu. Njan okke armaadicha scene. Anyaaya experience. Athinu shesham ingane aswadichu ikka padam kanda kaalam marannu. Abraham had a lot of oppurtunities but ipo nammade viewing culture thanne maari. I want to see a film in its best quality..so i watch it from multis or Aries.l Ariesplexil aanu njan kandathu Abraham.. chatha crowd ayrnnu..
> 
> But Best Actor is so good. Martin nte debut padam. Nalla aswadichu kanda oru pakka entertainer ayrnnu. TVyil verumbol okke miss aakathe kaanarund padam. Kore dialogues okke kaanapaadam aanu.. Kannur viyoor  ... Mamaji aayiye baitheye akhbaar padhiye. Gai hum ko doodh deta hai paltu janwar kutheee

----------


## Antonio

Best actor ...Trichur Jose...superb response aarunnu...even for the climax mass dialogues

----------


## K K R

> Kallam parayunnodaa,nee Ikka fan alledaa


If you know this man..then you are an ikka fan  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> TVyil Best Actor..
> 
> Njan oru mammukka fan onnumalla. Pakshe i still remember ee padam theateril ninnu kaanumbo(TVM Ajantha) Salimkumar nte aa Bombaaaaaaaaaayyyy enna vilikku shesham undaya aarppu vili. Athu oru fans show onnum allayrnnu. But neutrals ne polum bhayankarayit excite cheyyicha oru sequence ayrnnu athu. Njan okke armaadicha scene. Anyaaya experience. Athinu shesham ingane aswadichu ikka padam kanda kaalam marannu. Abraham had a lot of oppurtunities but ipo nammade viewing culture thanne maari. I want to see a film in its best quality..so i watch it from multis or Aries.l Ariesplexil aanu njan kandathu Abraham.. chatha crowd ayrnnu..
> 
> But Best Actor is so good. Martin nte debut padam. Nalla aswadichu kanda oru pakka entertainer ayrnnu. TVyil verumbol okke miss aakathe kaanarund padam. Kore dialogues okke kaanapaadam aanu.. Kannur viyoor  ... Mamaji aayiye baitheye akhbaar padhiye. Gai hum ko doodh deta hai paltu janwar kutheee


Chennai sathyam theatre il entho arnu kandath..avideyum njan kandathil vech mass atmosphere in Chennai!!  :Drum:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Chennai sathyam theatre il entho arnu kandath..avideyum njan kandathil vech mass atmosphere in Chennai!!


Pala Maharani fdfs..1000+ seater with returns..Best fdfs experience for me till date..

----------


## Balram

> Pala Maharani fdfs..1000+ seater with returns..Best fdfs experience for me till date..



Pulu pulu..  :Razz:

----------


## perumal



----------


## Abin thomas

Ipozhathe situation ulla best troll.No more discussion on this.fun ayit thonni.so posting

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> Chennai sathyam theatre il entho arnu kandath..avideyum njan kandathil vech mass atmosphere in Chennai!!


Watched it from Bolyen Cinema East London.  Packed house.. full families..  
Kidu experience aarnu.

----------


## moovybuf

> If you know this man..then you are an ikka fan


I always thought u were a Mamm fan.. :Very Happy: ... Posts vaayikkumbo evideyo angane thonnum..

----------


## AUks

Fan made

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> Pala Maharani fdfs..1000+ seater with returns..Best fdfs experience for me till date..


Hey annu njanum undayirunnu.

----------


## Deepu k

> Pulu pulu..


Ithinu munpulla Pranjiyettanum fdfs full ayirnnu maharaniyil

----------


## Antonio

> 


3rd film with ikka loading...or 4th...

----------


## Antonio

> If you know this man..then you are an ikka fan


Ithaaraaa???

----------


## bellari

> Fan made
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Ente ponno ethendhu magic serikkum pinarayi looks

----------


## Antonio

> Ithinu munpulla Pranjiyettanum fdfs full ayirnnu maharaniyil


Rajamanikyam Maharani il 4th day kandittund..Pinne Naran on release day, Tiger on 4th day...

----------


## Deepu k

> Rajamanikyam Maharani il 4th day kandittund..Pinne Naran on release day, Tiger on 4th day...


Naran relesing shaniyazhcha ayirinnu .padam annu palayil first show muthalanu thudangiyathu.oru divasam pakal angene poyi.njan kanunnathu sunday noon show anu.

----------


## wideeyes

> Fan made
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


ഈ രണ്ടു പേരും ചങ്കൂറ്റം അഹംകാരമായി മറ്റുള്ളവർ വിലയിരുത്തപ്പെട്ടതിന്റെ പേരിൽ തെറ്റുധരിക്കപ്പെട്ടവർ

----------


## DAVID007

Mammokka at vadakara for Royal wedding inaguration

Enthoram Gundakala....?

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Naran relesing shaniyazhcha ayirinnu .padam annu palayil first show muthalanu thudangiyathu.oru divasam pakal angene poyi.njan kanunnathu sunday noon show anu.


Me first day second show .

----------


## roshy

മമ്മൂക്ക വടകരയിൽ 
https://www.facebook.com/Abrahaminte...9009387090716/

----------


## sudeepdayal

https://youtu.be/pyFQuQ-oz0s

Gundakalude vilayaattam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

Masterpiece hindi dubbing innu UTV moviesil unfayirunnu..
Ithinte tamil telugu dubbing onnum irangiyille..?

Athu pole streetlight tamil telugu versions onnum purathirangiyille

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Atlast Sify vare angekarichu alle....

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

6.9 million views  :Shocked:

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## sudeepdayal

> 


Masterpiece interval fight was awesome with that Adi Adi BGM.. The one and only good scene in the movie.. Athum aa payyanmaaru hockey stick eduthu varumbo veendum Kanhi setup aayi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> 6.9 million views


Ente koode joli cheyyunna gujrathies okke onnilatgikam vattom kandittundu ee padam enikkuthivare manasilayittilla northiesnte taste avanmarkku big b onnum pidichittilla

----------


## jimmy

> ente koode joli cheyyunna gujrathies okke onnilatgikam vattom kandittundu ee padam enikkuthivare manasilayittilla northiesnte taste avanmarkku big b onnum pidichittilla


ithu valare nalla reethiyil ajay vasudeve eduthitundu, enthukondu oru super hit ayilla ennariyilla, i like the movie much,much better than masterpeice, malayalikalude taste Unnukil thattu polippan allenkin aru boran movies, thodimuthal,kammattipdam okke bore adippichu konnu, ennu ninte ym enikistapettilla, ennal premam,anarkaLi, even pavada istapettu, koottathil jomone yum

----------


## ShahSM

> 6.9 million views


ഈ സാധനത്തിന് പല മലയാളം ഹിന്ദി ഡബ്ബ്ഡ് മൂവീസിനേക്കൾ വ്യൂസ് ഉണ്ട്.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Ente koode joli cheyyunna gujrathies okke onnilatgikam vattom kandittundu ee padam enikkuthivare manasilayittilla northiesnte taste avanmarkku big b onnum pidichittilla


Big B ഒക്കെ ഡയലോഗ് ഡെലിവെറിക്ക് നല്ല പ്രാധാന്യമുളള സിനിമയല്ലേ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Ethu koora aanu Masterpiece inte hindi il ikkakku Dubbing cheythee..enthoru avinja serial sound...athum 20 kaarante voice pole....bakki okke ok..

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ethu koora aanu Masterpiece inte hindi il ikkakku Dubbing cheythee..enthoru avinja serial sound...athum 20 kaarante voice pole....bakki okke ok..


Athipo malayalam dub vijay surya allu arjun oke avar sahikunnille.  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> Athipo malayalam dub vijay surya allu arjun oke avar sahikunnille.


Broo kandarunnoooo
Ithrem vadham vere illa...
Ithe annans Prabhas num Ravi Teja kkum okke kidu voice aanu kodukkunne

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## ballu

...............edited

----------


## ShahSM

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*കൊല്ലത്തെ ഇളക്കിമറിച്ച് മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ മരണമാസ്സ് എന്*ട്രി - Mammootty mass entry at Kollam*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

vadakara royal wedding

----------


## Antonio

Ikka Mundum shirtum okke maattiyo veendum... style aakiyallo

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Antonio

"Uncle" coming soon in Surya...
Promos started...

----------


## Antonio

Rajamanikyam Surya Movies..

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## ALEXI

Angane athozhinju poyi

----------


## Antonio

> Angane athozhinju poyi


Innu hit aakum.. Mammookka vendannu vechathaanenkil..

----------


## Abin thomas

> Innu hit aakum.. Mammookka vendannu vechathaanenkil..


Mammooka vendannu vechathonnumalla.bilathi kadha ikkayude thalayil ayi kanum.pinne pullikaran stara oke bijumenon cheythirunnel athra neg varumarunnilla.ithum hit akum.mammookayil ninnu alukal pratheekshikunnath abraham polathe items anu.

----------


## Antonio

> Mammooka vendannu vechathonnumalla.bilathi kadha ikkayude thalayil ayi kanum.pinne pullikaran stara oke bijumenon cheythirunnel athra neg varumarunnilla.ithum hit akum.mammookayil ninnu alukal pratheekshikunnath abraham polathe items anu.


Bilathikadha und??

----------


## Mike

So blog ikka producer kum director um date kodthu poy enna karanathal cheyunna padam... 

Another Thattikoottu... 





> Angane athozhinju poyi

----------


## twist369

> Angane athozhinju poyi


Padam bb aavum.. nokkiko

----------


## Mike



----------


## PunchHaaji

എന്താണ് നാളെയുള്ള സര്*പ്രൈസ്?!

----------


## Antonio

> എന്താണ് നാളെയുള്ള സര്*പ്രൈസ്?!


 @Abin thomas- ABIN photography??

----------


## PunchHaaji

> @Abin thomas- ABIN photography??



Ikka - DQ project loading in DQ production..  :Band:

----------


## Abin thomas

> @Abin thomas- ABIN photography??


No alla.but appu photography ente frndanu.pulliyum ikkayude kidilan stills innu eduthitund.enikum ee paripadi thudangam ennund.njn noki vechirikunna camerak 45000 rs akum.budget othu vannal njanum edukum ikkayude photos.Help cheyan oke alukal und.audio launchinu oke poya mathy.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ikka - DQ project loading in DQ production..


Ara director.oru anwar rasheed allel joshy,jeethu joseph polathe craft ulla director venam.

----------


## Shafeeq Basheer

What happend to ikka's Twitter Account..followers 1 million aayirunu 4 days back, now its reduced somehow..anyone knows d reason ?
https://twitter.com/mammukka

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> എന്താണ് നാളെയുള്ള സര്*പ്രൈസ്?!


Ee photo ethu functionil ninnu ullathu aanu?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> What happend to ikka's Twitter Account..followers 1 million aayirunu 4 days back, now its reduced somehow..anyone knows d reason ?
> https://twitter.com/mammukka


twitter fake accounts or inactive accounts okke remove cheyyan thudangi..atha followers kurayan karanam

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Ee photo ethu functionil ninnu ullathu aanu?


ROhithinte Ibilish inte audio launch aanennu thonnunu!

----------


## Abin thomas

Innu entho mala marikunna news undennu paranjit evde???

----------


## Antonio

> Innu entho mala marikunna news undennu paranjit evde???


Date marippoyathano..innale peranbu vannathaakumo?
DQ shared Gopi sundar debut film now..

----------


## Mike

oru undayum illa......

verthe FB il pilleru oronnu adichu erakkunnathaaa......





> Innu entho mala marikunna news undennu paranjit evde???

----------


## classic

Njan Sanju kandilttila.. but posters kanditt Sunil Dutt nte role Mammookka cheythirunnenkil kollayirunnu enn thonneettund.. pwolichene..

----------


## ShahSM

> Njan Sanju kandilttila.. but posters kanditt Sunil Dutt nte role Mammookka cheythirunnenkil kollayirunnu enn thonneettund.. pwolichene..


ചങ്ങായി സൈഡ് റോളൊന്നും ചെയ്യത്തില്ല!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Njan Sanju kandilttila.. but posters kanditt Sunil Dutt nte role Mammookka cheythirunnenkil kollayirunnu enn thonneettund.. pwolichene..


angene ulle supporting rolee unnum mammootty cheyoollaaa especially not in this stage.....ividee malayathil polum cheyoolaa pinne allee other languages il no way 
i think mammootty iniyum oru 5-7 years kurenyethu superstar image /Hero ayittu thannee ividee velasum athu kayinzu ee parenye polethee supporting roles alogikaaam  :Smile:

----------


## moovybuf

> Njan Sanju kandilttila.. but posters kanditt Sunil Dutt nte role Mammookka cheythirunnenkil kollayirunnu enn thonneettund.. pwolichene..


Sunil duttinte role okke cheyyum. Nalla assal aakukayum cheyyum...pakshe cinimayude peru Sanju aavaan paadilla  :Laughing:

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> ROhithinte Ibilish inte audio launch aanennu thonnunu!


Peranbu audio launch aanu. Appurathu irikkunnathu Mysskin aanu. Same shirt ittu Iblis audio launchinum vannu.  :Smile:

----------


## Mike

its IBLIS audio launch bro... appurathu erikunnathu Myskin alla..... etho malayalam producer anu......





> Peranbu audio launch aanu. Appurathu irikkunnathu Mysskin aanu. Same shirt ittu Iblis audio launchinum vannu.

----------


## classic

Sunil Dutt role nu Hiraniyude first choice Aamir Khan aayirunnu enn kandirunnu.. Hence my wish..

Aamir pakshe Mammookka yude same type aayath kond Sanju role allathe veronninum thalpparyamillenn paranju  :Laughing: 




> Sunil duttinte role okke cheyyum. Nalla assal aakukayum cheyyum...pakshe cinimayude peru Sanju aavaan paadilla

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> its IBLIS audio launch bro... appurathu erikunnathu Myskin alla..... etho malayalam producer anu......


Ok. I thought he looked like Mysskin. My mistake then.

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Peranbu audio launch aanu. Appurathu irikkunnathu Mysskin aanu. Same shirt ittu Iblis audio launchinum vannu.


Ibilis audio launch thanne aanu, bro. FK member eduthu FBil itta pic aanu.

----------


## Oruvan1

> Njan Sanju kandilttila.. but posters kanditt Sunil Dutt nte role Mammookka cheythirunnenkil kollayirunnu enn thonneettund.. pwolichene..


Padam kaananam for ranbir kanoor. 
Outstanding performance. 

Sherikkum njettichu..

i never liked him before i watched sanju. Now a big fan.

----------


## Antonio

> Ok. I thought he looked like Mysskin. My mistake then.


Myskkin cooling glass edukkaree illa... Pinnee ingerude double size kaanum

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*'വാപ്പച്ചി സ്ത്രീകളെ ബഹുമാനിക്കുന്നയാളാണ്, സിനിമ കണ്ട് അദ്ദേഹത്തെ വിലയിരുത്തരുത്'*
എന്റെ സിനിമകളില്* ഇതുവരെ സ്ത്രീവിരുദ്ധത ഉണ്ടായിട്ടില്ല, ഇനി ഉണ്ടാകുകയുമില്ല.




*മ*ലയാള സിനിമ മേഖലയില്* സ്ത്രീവിരുദ്ധത ചര്*ച്ചയായികൊണ്ടിരിക്കുമ്പോള്* തന്റെ സിനിമകളില്* സ്ത്രീവിരുദ്ധത ഉണ്ടായിട്ടില്ലെന്നും ഇനി ഉണ്ടാകില്ലെന്നും ദുല്*ഖര്* സല്*മാന്*. ന്യൂസ് 18ന് നല്*കിയ അഭിമുഖത്തിലാണ് ദുല്*ഖര്* തന്റെ നിലപാട് വ്യക്തമാക്കിയത്. സ്ത്രീകളെ ബഹുമാനിക്കുന്ന വ്യക്തിയാണ് തന്റെ വാപ്പയെന്നും സിനിമ കണ്ട് അദ്ദേഹത്തെ വിലയിരുത്തരുതെന്നും ദുല്*ഖര്* അഭിമുഖത്തില്* പറഞ്ഞു. 
നടി ആക്രമിക്കപ്പെട്ട സംഭവത്തില്* കുറ്റാരോപിതനായ നടന്* ദിലീപിനെ സംഘടനയില്* തിരിച്ചെടുത്തതിനെ സംബന്ധിച്ചുള്ള വിവാദങ്ങളോട് പ്രതികരിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു ദുല്*ഖര്*. ദിലീപിനെ പുറത്താക്കാന്* തീരുമാനിച്ചത് മമ്മൂട്ടി കൂടി പങ്കെടുത്ത യോഗത്തിലാണല്ലോ എന്ന ചോദ്യത്തിന് ദുല്*ഖറിന്റെ മറുപടി ഇതായിരുന്നു. 
' എനിക്ക് വാപ്പിച്ചിയെ നന്നായറിയാം. എന്നെയും സഹോദരിയെയും എങ്ങനെയാണ് വളര്*ത്തിയത് എന്നുമറിയാം. സ്ത്രീകളെ ബഹുമാനിക്കുന്ന കുടുംബമാണ് ഞങ്ങളുടേത്. വീടിനകത്തും പുറത്തും. സിനിമ കണ്ടോ, അതിലെ സംഭാഷണങ്ങള്* കൊണ്ടോ വാപ്പിച്ചിയെ വിലയിരുത്തരുത്.  പൊതുവേദികളില്* ഒരിക്കല്*പ്പോലും സ്ത്രീകള്*ക്കെതിരായി ഒരുവാക്കുപോലും അദ്ദേഹം പറഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ല. സ്ത്രീകളെ ബഹുമാനിക്കുന്നയാളാണ് അദ്ദേഹം. വാപ്പിച്ചിയെ ബാധിക്കുന്നതെന്തും എന്നെയും ബാധിക്കും. ആരെയും മനപ്പൂര്*വ്വം വേദനിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ആളല്ല അദ്ദേഹം.
ചെറുപ്പം മുതലെ രാഷ്ട്രീയത്തില്* നിന്ന് ഒഴിഞ്ഞുമാറിനില്*ക്കാനാണ് ഞാന്* ശ്രമിച്ചിട്ടുള്ളത്. സിനിമയുടെ രാഷ്ട്രീയമോ, ദേശീയ രാഷ്ട്രീയമോ എന്തുതന്നെയായാലും താത്പര്യമില്ല. എല്ലാ വിഷയത്തിനും രണ്ടുവശങ്ങളുണ്ട്. ഒരഭിപ്രായം പറയണമെങ്കില്* അതിലൊരു വശത്ത് നില്*ക്കേണ്ടിവരും.
എന്റെ സിനിമകളിലൂടെ നിലപാടും അഭിപ്രായവും അറിയിക്കാനാണ് താത്പര്യം. എന്റെ സിനിമകളില്* ഇതുവരെ സ്ത്രീവിരുദ്ധത ഉണ്ടായിട്ടില്ല, ഇനി ഉണ്ടാകുകയുമില്ല. എണ്*പതുകളിലും തൊണ്ണൂറുകളിലും ഇത്തരം വിഷയങ്ങള്* ചര്*ച്ച ചെയ്യപ്പെട്ടിട്ടുപോലുമില്ല. അന്നത്തെ തിരക്കഥകള്* അത്തരത്തിലുള്ളതായിരുന്നു. ദുല്*ഖര്* പറഞ്ഞു

----------


## Ravi

> NEW MAIN AYIRUNNU. AVIDE MATRAM
> Above 1.14cr  collect
> Cheythirunnu 100 divasam kondu.Adhyamayi TVM il 1Cr collection vanna movie anu Manikyam.adum single screen ninnum.


athu mathramalla...

Newil ettavum kooduthal dhivasangal/shows kalicha movie....
Newil ninnum ettavum kooduthal collection kittiya movie.......
angane recordukal orupadundu manikyathinu......
(N.B: aalu keratha New-il irakkiyathu thanne padathe pottikkanayirunnu..... vereyum kalikal nadannittundu.....pakshe ella kalikalum manikyam malarthi adichu)

----------


## Devarajan Master

> athu mathramalla...
> 
> Newil ettavum kooduthal dhivasangal/shows kalicha movie....
> Newil ninnum ettavum kooduthal collection kittiya movie.......
> angane recordukal orupadundu manikyathinu......
> (N.B: aalu keratha New-il irakkiyathu thanne padathe pottikkanayirunnu..... vereyum kalikal nadannittundu.....pakshe ella kalikalum manikyam malarthi adichu)


Ravi....ninghal Manikyam kanda live experience munporikkal post cheythirunnuvallo. It was an awesome read. Can you copy paste it again? Puthiya pillerellam onnu vaayikkatte....

----------


## Young Mega Star

> athu mathramalla...
> 
> Newil ettavum kooduthal dhivasangal/shows kalicha movie....
> Newil ninnum ettavum kooduthal collection kittiya movie.......
> angane recordukal orupadundu manikyathinu......
> (N.B: aalu keratha New-il irakkiyathu thanne padathe pottikkanayirunnu..... vereyum kalikal nadannittundu.....pakshe ella kalikalum manikyam malarthi adichu)



Tvm new enna pole thane Attingal Dreamsil ayirunu.. Fdfs kanda oru ikka movie enna nilayil marakan pattatha experience ayirunu..Aa slang first time teateril ninu kettavar (that too tvm native ayitullavar) njetti tharich povuna onayirunu Manikyam ennath.. Trend setter to the core allayiruno Manikyam.

----------


## mujthaba

Kannu thatathirikan ulla padam .. :headbash:

----------


## Ravi

> Ravi....ninghal Manikyam kanda live experience munporikkal post cheythirunnuvallo. It was an awesome read. Can you copy paste it again? Puthiya pillerellam onnu vaayikkatte....



Master paranjal appeal illa........


Rajamanikyam release cheythu pathu varsham kazhinjirikkukayanallo??
I would like to share a few memories?..
Day-1: November 3 ? Thursday
Released at Trivandrum-New & Sreevisakh (4 shows)
_(Note: Valiyaveettil release Sreekumaril release cheyyan shramichirunnuvenkilum nadannilla?.
Naran avide hold over aayirunnu?..athu vishakilekku shift cheythittu RM Sreekumaril release cheyyikkan request cheythuvenkilum Theatre owner/Manager vazhangiyilla. Sreekumaril Vadakkumnathan charted aanu ennu paranju RM release cheyyan avar sammathichilla?.Vadakkumnathan postpone aayappol distributer veendum request cheythuvenkilum nadannilla??RM release cheyyunnathinu munpu kure varshangalayi New-il release cheytha padangollum nilam thottilla?.athu kondayirunnu New-il release cheyyan distributer onnu madichathu?..) 
Ente oru relativinte marriage ullathu kondu annu FDFS kanan kazhinjilla?..ennirunnalum 1 PM aayappol njan New-il poyappol avide NS kazhinju matinikku aalukal kayarikkondirikkunnu?.kure fans payyanmar avide nilppundayirunnu?.njan abhiprayam chothichu?..Thommanum makkaluminekkal kollam,nalla fast aayi edithundu, Mammukka kalakkiyittundu, family engane accept cheyyum ennathine aashrayichirikkum vijayam??.ithanu fansinte opinion??.
Nere vishakilottu vittu?..avide NS kazhinjittilla?..Matinikku keran kure per wait cheyyunnundayirunnu?.valiya thirakkilla??oru 10 minute kazhinjappol padam vittu?.. audiencinte opinion ariyan aayi njan padam kandirangiya oru couple-inodu opinion chodichu?..ugran ennu avar paranju?..manassil oru poothiri kathi?.veendum njan oru auto driverinodu chodichu?.pullikkaranum kollam ennu valare santhoshathode paranju??ennittu njan ayale watch cheythappol ayal autokkakathu kayariyittu swayam kulungi kulungi chirikkundayirunnu?athu kandappol ente ullil veendum poothiri kathi??..
avide ninnum nere New-ilekku poyi?.avide chennappol Balcony full ayirunnu? pakshe first class full aayirunnilla?.njan avide nilkkumbol theatre manager phonil samsarichu kondu nilkkunnathu kandu?..njan pathukke aduthekku neengi ninnu ayalude conversation shredhichu?..ange thalakkal ninnum padam kollamo ennu chodhyam?..?kollam nalla abhiprayam? ennu valiya santhoshamillatha reethiyil pullikkarante prathikaranam???. 
Ticket close cheyyunnathu vare njan avide undayirunnu ?HF missed by a few tickets??annu ramzan kalathe nombu aayirunnu?.athu kondanu rush illathathu ennu fansile payyanmar parnjenkilum enikku nirasha thonni??.njan nere veettilekku vittu?? 
Veendum vivaham nadanna veettilekku pokendiyirunnathu kondu annu padam kanal nadannilla. Vivaha salkkaramokke kazhinju veettil thirichethi TV on cheythappol ACV channelil scroll?..RM poliyanu?.enikku arisham vannu?.RM poliyalla , adipoli ennu njan ACV-yilekku message ayachu??within minutes aa message ACV-il scroll cheythu??

Day-2: November 4 ? Friday
Thalennu vivahathinu vanna chilar njangalude veettil vannu. Athukondu annum RM kanan kazhinjilla. Vaikittu avare railway stationil kondu vittittu nere New-ilekku poyi. HF with heavy returns!!!!! Pinne annu perunal dhivasamayathu kondu valiya surprise thonniyilla?..thirichu veettil vannappol TV-il RM-inte Trailer. Ikkayude prakadanam kandu njan kolmayirkkondu??

Day-3: November 5 ? Saturday
Ravile 9 manikku thanne nere New-ilekku vittu?.avide chennappol ente kannu thallippoyi?..Balcony Full for all the 4 shows?..First classinu ethandu 1 KM neelamulla Q, athum ravile 9.15 inu. Athu kandappole njan urappichu?ithu oru sambhavam aayirikkumennu??..enthayalum njanum Q-il sthanam pidichu. 9.45 ayappol ticket kitti akathu kayari?almost in the front??within 5 minutes HF aayi?Theatre-il nalla olam!!!!!!!! Valareyathikam santhoshathode njan irippurappichu?.10 mani aayappol padam thudangi. 30 minute aayittum Mammukkayude introduction aayilla?..angane kathirunnappol atha varunnu?.nammude mammukka?? van olam?..njan athu vare kandittillatha reaction from the audience?.truly amazing!!!!!!!santhosham kondu kannu niranju?..pinne angottulla oro scenum janam aaswadhichu kanukayayirunnu??njanum?.angane interval aayi??
Intervelinu shesham enthakumo ennu oru doubt undayirunnuvenkilum athum asthanathakki veendum thakarkkal?.van olam??pinne climax??enikku athra angu bodhichillenkilum mass padam ayathu kondu OK aayi thonni?..
Purathirangiyappal samayam 12.20 PM?.appol thanne matinee kanan van janawali !!!!!!!! 
Reservation status thirakki?Next day (Sunday) second show vare Full anennu ariyan kazhinju.
Nere veettil poyi?? pennumpillayodum Payyanodum RM kanda karyam paranjilla?.. adakki nirthan pattatha excitement karanam rathriyayappol padam kanda karyam njan avarodu paranju?.. avarkku udane kananam?? Reserve cheyyathe avare kondu pokan kazhiyathathu kondu njan paranju Monday kanam ennu. Avar sammathichilla. Ticket okke njan eduthu tharam ennu pennumpilla. Oduvil Sunday NS-kku pokan ennu njan sammathichu.

Day-4: November 6 ? Sunday
Ravile 9 manikku thanne theatrilekku vittu. Ladies counteril thirakkillathirunnathu kondu ticket easy aayi kitti. 9.45-inu thanne HF. First class-il family aayi njangal mathram. Again van olam inside the theatre. Payyanmarokke kadalassu valichu keeri thayareduppu thudangiyirunnu?.angane padam thudangi??35 minutes kazhinjappal Ikka introduction?.ente ponnooooooo?..van olam and nilakkatha kayyadi?dialogues onnum kelkkan pattiyilla?.oro sceninum aarppuviliyum van kayyadiyum?.. angane padam avanasichu?..dailogues onnum kelkkan pattathukondu veendum kananamennu family. Reserve cheythittu Balcony-il irunnu second time kanamennu njan paranju samadhanippichu?.Theatre-ile olam kandu ente wifum payyanu kannu thalli?.ingane oru atmospheril irunnu avarum njanum annu vare oru cinemayum kandittilla. Family kerumo ennulla karyathil enikkulla aashanka athode mari?.

Rest is the history!!!!!!!! 

Valkkashanam: 
Sreekumar/New Theatre management pani thudarnnukonde irunnu. First day New & Visakh undayirunna movie Friday muthal New-il mathram aakki. Visakhil Priyan direct cheythu Salman Khan act cheytha oru movie release aayi. RM-inte wall poster-ile theatre slip-il ellam Visakh marachu kondulla oru white paper nadengum ottichu. Aadhya dhivasam 2 theatre-il release cheytha padam second day oru theatre-il aayi ennu public-inte idayil oru dharana varuthuka ennulla ghooda lakshyamanu ithinu pinnil. Padm pokkanennu varuthanam.athreyeyullu.Pakshe ee thara velakalkkonnum RM-inte padayottathe thadayan kazhinjilla. Weekdays ella show-um full aayi odi. Wednesday muthal veendum vishakil 4 shows?..Pinne next 2 weeks New & Visakh ? 4 shows. RM irangi 16 dhivasam kazhinjappol enikku Muscat-ilekku pokendi vannu. Annu vare New & Visakh ella showyum HF aayirunnu??.angane New Theatre-il aadhyamayum avasanamayum oru cinema 120 days odi?athum with 4 shows per day. Pinne Visakhilekku shift cheythu 1 week 4 shows & 1 week ?NS._ *
Total run @ Trivandrum 
New : 120 days (4 shows)
Sreevisakh: 24 days (4 shows) & 7 days (NS)
Total Run: 134 days.
Total Collection: 1.14 Cr
Pullupole 200 days vare Visakhil regular show-il poyene..
Pakshe athu thangan theatre managementinu karuthu illathathu kondu 134 days-il run terminate aakki.*

----------


## Antonio

> Master paranjal appeal illa........
> 
> 
> Rajamanikyam release cheythu pathu varsham kazhinjirikkukayanallo??
> I would like to share a few memories?..
> Day-1: November 3 ? Thursday
> Released at Trivandrum-New & Sreevisakh (4 shows)
> _(Note: Valiyaveettil release Sreekumaril release cheyyan shramichirunnuvenkilum nadannilla?.
> Naran avide hold over aayirunnu?..athu vishakilekku shift cheythittu RM Sreekumaril release cheyyikkan request cheythuvenkilum Theatre owner/Manager vazhangiyilla. Sreekumaril Vadakkumnathan charted aanu ennu paranju RM release cheyyan avar sammathichilla?.Vadakkumnathan postpone aayappol distributer veendum request cheythuvenkilum nadannilla??RM release cheyyunnathinu munpu kure varshangalayi New-il release cheytha padangollum nilam thottilla?.athu kondayirunnu New-il release cheyyan distributer onnu madichathu?..) 
> ...


Wowwww...
Experienced the magic from Pala Maharani on first Monday first show...

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Master paranjal appeal illa........
> 
> 
> Rajamanikyam release cheythu pathu varsham kazhinjirikkukayanallo??
> I would like to share a few memories?..
> Day-1: November 3 ? Thursday
> Released at Trivandrum-New & Sreevisakh (4 shows)
> _(Note: Valiyaveettil release Sreekumaril release cheyyan shramichirunnuvenkilum nadannilla?.
> Naran avide hold over aayirunnu?..athu vishakilekku shift cheythittu RM Sreekumaril release cheyyikkan request cheythuvenkilum Theatre owner/Manager vazhangiyilla. Sreekumaril Vadakkumnathan charted aanu ennu paranju RM release cheyyan avar sammathichilla?.Vadakkumnathan postpone aayappol distributer veendum request cheythuvenkilum nadannilla??RM release cheyyunnathinu munpu kure varshangalayi New-il release cheytha padangollum nilam thottilla?.athu kondayirunnu New-il release cheyyan distributer onnu madichathu?..) 
> ...


Polichu.Ravi
Njan Thrissurkaran anu
Njan Ragathil anu movie kandathu
Onnum parayan illa ingane oru atomsphere yil oru movie ithuvare  kandittilla
Thakarthu tharipanamayi Ragam
 :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## AJAY

> rajadi raja poleyulla nallaonnathram movies ivide vijaichittilla , athu tamil hindi okke van vijayam nedunnu, dubbing movie aayittu koodi, mlayalis nu thondi, ennu moideen poleyulla aru boramn movies mathi, oru 60s 70s le movies colorfull aayi eduthapole yund ellam, ithilum nallathu pazhaya black adn white movies kanunnathanu


Rajadiraja vijayicha movie aanu...super hit collection athinundu...
Ithilum bhedham unnikalaanu...

----------


## jimmy

> Rajadiraja vijayicha movie aanu...super hit collection athinundu...
> Ithilum bhedham unnikalaanu...


oru ih akendiyirunna chithram aanu rr athoru super hit il ethiyittilla, fans kaivitta movie, bhasha ude aasyam anenkilum valare different aayi bhasha ye kkal ethryo madangu better aanu rr enna movie.athumayi compare cheyummbol masterpiece onnumalla, same director anenkilum.

failed ennu paranjal aa movie arhikkunna vijayam kittiyilla ennanartham, pinne nammal enthu paranajum athu unnikal sammathikkilla avar ippol great father polum hit aannennu sammathikkilla, pinnalle rr :Grin:

----------


## jimmy

> Master paranjal appeal illa........
> 
> 
> Rajamanikyam release cheythu pathu varsham kazhinjirikkukayanallo??
> I would like to share a few memories?..
> Day-1: November 3 ? Thursday
> Released at Trivandrum-New & Sreevisakh (4 shows)
> _(Note: Valiyaveettil release Sreekumaril release cheyyan shramichirunnuvenkilum nadannilla?.
> Naran avide hold over aayirunnu?..athu vishakilekku shift cheythittu RM Sreekumaril release cheyyikkan request cheythuvenkilum Theatre owner/Manager vazhangiyilla. Sreekumaril Vadakkumnathan charted aanu ennu paranju RM release cheyyan avar sammathichilla?.Vadakkumnathan postpone aayappol distributer veendum request cheythuvenkilum nadannilla??RM release cheyyunnathinu munpu kure varshangalayi New-il release cheytha padangollum nilam thottilla?.athu kondayirunnu New-il release cheyyan distributer onnu madichathu?..) 
> ...


ithonnum paranajl ividuthe lal fans sammathkkilla, mammootty chithranagal vijayikkunnathil asahishnuthayullavarnu mikka thetre managements um, ee theatres okka ippo aarude kayilaanu,pandu meryland subramanyam and sons nte ayirunnu

----------


## AJAY

> oru ih akendiyirunna chithram aanu rr athoru super hit il ethiyittilla, fans kaivitta movie, bhasha ude aasyam anenkilum valare different aayi bhasha ye kkal ethryo madangu better aanu rr enna movie.athumayi compare cheyummbol masterpiece onnumalla, same director anenkilum.
> 
> failed ennu paranjal aa movie arhikkunna vijayam kittiyilla ennanartham, pinne nammal enthu paranajum athu unnikal sammathikkilla avar ippol great father polum hit aannennu sammathikkilla, pinnalle rr


Timely promotions nadathathu kondu 2 weeks kazhinju vicharicha level ethiyilla...
Onam release.. Peruchazhiye thakarthu kayyil thannu..athinte thread eduthu nokkial kaanaaam...
Pinney..unnikaludey sammatham aanu nammudey boxoffice acceptance inte meter engil...
Enikkonnum parayaan illa...

----------


## K K R

> Master paranjal appeal illa........
> 
> 
> Rajamanikyam release cheythu pathu varsham kazhinjirikkukayanallo??
> I would like to share a few memories?..
> Day-1: November 3 ? Thursday
> Released at Trivandrum-New & Sreevisakh (4 shows)
> _(Note: Valiyaveettil release Sreekumaril release cheyyan shramichirunnuvenkilum nadannilla?.
> Naran avide hold over aayirunnu?..athu vishakilekku shift cheythittu RM Sreekumaril release cheyyikkan request cheythuvenkilum Theatre owner/Manager vazhangiyilla. Sreekumaril Vadakkumnathan charted aanu ennu paranju RM release cheyyan avar sammathichilla?.Vadakkumnathan postpone aayappol distributer veendum request cheythuvenkilum nadannilla??RM release cheyyunnathinu munpu kure varshangalayi New-il release cheytha padangollum nilam thottilla?.athu kondayirunnu New-il release cheyyan distributer onnu madichathu?..) 
> ...



Oru doubt chodikatte? Sreekumar/Visakh and New ore aalkarde alle. Avide padam odiyal avark thanne alle gunam...avarkk thanne alle cash kitunne. Pinnie enthina avar arinjondu ingane remove okke cheyunne,,

----------


## Antonio

> Oru doubt chodikatte? Sreekumar/Visakh and New ore aalkarde alle. Avide padam odiyal avark thanne alle gunam...avarkk thanne alle cash kitunne. Pinnie enthina avar arinjondu ingane remove okke cheyunne,,


Theatre irikkunna location aano kaaranam??
Sreekumar/visakh centre il..
New oru bridge nte chuvattilum Alle..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Master paranjal appeal illa........
> 
> 
> Rajamanikyam release cheythu pathu varsham kazhinjirikkukayanallo??
> I would like to share a few memories?..
> Day-1: November 3 ? Thursday
> Released at Trivandrum-New & Sreevisakh (4 shows)
> _(Note: Valiyaveettil release Sreekumaril release cheyyan shramichirunnuvenkilum nadannilla?.
> Naran avide hold over aayirunnu?..athu vishakilekku shift cheythittu RM Sreekumaril release cheyyikkan request cheythuvenkilum Theatre owner/Manager vazhangiyilla. Sreekumaril Vadakkumnathan charted aanu ennu paranju RM release cheyyan avar sammathichilla?.Vadakkumnathan postpone aayappol distributer veendum request cheythuvenkilum nadannilla??RM release cheyyunnathinu munpu kure varshangalayi New-il release cheytha padangollum nilam thottilla?.athu kondayirunnu New-il release cheyyan distributer onnu madichathu?..) 
> ...



Super ayittundu bhai... Njan 1st Sunday from Muvattupuzha Latha (HF with heavy returns), 2nd time after 3 weeks from Bangalore Manoranjan (Marana mass HF), 94th day NS from EKM Kavitha (Wednesday anennu thonnunnu) with around 70% crowd.... Kalabhavanil shift kitti RM 175 days cover cheythirunnu.. Posters um undayirunnu...

----------


## wideeyes

> Master paranjal appeal illa........
> 
> 
> Rajamanikyam release cheythu pathu varsham kazhinjirikkukayanallo??
> I would like to share a few memories?..
> Day-1: November 3 ? Thursday
> Released at Trivandrum-New & Sreevisakh (4 shows)
> _(Note: Valiyaveettil release Sreekumaril release cheyyan shramichirunnuvenkilum nadannilla?.
> Naran avide hold over aayirunnu?..athu vishakilekku shift cheythittu RM Sreekumaril release cheyyikkan request cheythuvenkilum Theatre owner/Manager vazhangiyilla. Sreekumaril Vadakkumnathan charted aanu ennu paranju RM release cheyyan avar sammathichilla?.Vadakkumnathan postpone aayappol distributer veendum request cheythuvenkilum nadannilla??RM release cheyyunnathinu munpu kure varshangalayi New-il release cheytha padangollum nilam thottilla?.athu kondayirunnu New-il release cheyyan distributer onnu madichathu?..) 
> ...


രാജമാണിക്യം ന്യൂ തീയേറ്ററിൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്തപ്പോൾ  കണ്ണു  തള്ളിയതാണ്...ഫാമിലി വരാത്ത തീയറ്റർ 
പിന്നെ റെക്കോർഡ് കളക്ഷൻ വന്നപ്പോൾ   ഒന്ന് കൂടി കണ്ണ് തള്ളി.....രവിയണ്ണന്റെ വിവരണം തകർത്തു

----------


## Ravi

> Oru doubt chodikatte? Sreekumar/Visakh and New ore aalkarde alle. Avide padam odiyal avark thanne alle gunam...avarkk thanne alle cash kitunne. Pinnie enthina avar arinjondu ingane remove okke cheyunne,,


simple aayi paranjal........makan chathalum vendilla marumakalude kanneeru kananam....athanu attitude.......

----------


## Sree Tcr

> Master paranjal appeal illa........
> 
> 
> Rajamanikyam release cheythu pathu varsham kazhinjirikkukayanallo??
> I would like to share a few memories?..
> Day-1: November 3 ? Thursday
> Released at Trivandrum-New & Sreevisakh (4 shows)
> _(Note: Valiyaveettil release Sreekumaril release cheyyan shramichirunnuvenkilum nadannilla?.
> Naran avide hold over aayirunnu?..athu vishakilekku shift cheythittu RM Sreekumaril release cheyyikkan request cheythuvenkilum Theatre owner/Manager vazhangiyilla. Sreekumaril Vadakkumnathan charted aanu ennu paranju RM release cheyyan avar sammathichilla?.Vadakkumnathan postpone aayappol distributer veendum request cheythuvenkilum nadannilla??RM release cheyyunnathinu munpu kure varshangalayi New-il release cheytha padangollum nilam thottilla?.athu kondayirunnu New-il release cheyyan distributer onnu madichathu?..) 
> ...


kidu....Njan Thrissur - Ragathilninnu FDFS kande,  Ikka fans Polichadukiya Divasangal, Old Golden Days...Watched from Ragam 8 Times...99 Days Run in Ragam

----------


## Manoj

> Oru doubt chodikatte? Sreekumar/Visakh and New ore aalkarde alle. Avide padam odiyal avark thanne alle gunam...avarkk thanne alle cash kitunne. Pinnie enthina avar arinjondu ingane remove okke cheyunne,,


Mohanlal avarkku വളർത്തു പുത്രനെ പോലെയാണ്, അത്രേയുള്ളൂ.

----------


## Abin thomas

First look tomorrow 7pm.Mammootty times update

----------


## King Amal

Ente ponn bhaii.  GOOSEBUMPS..  😍😍😍😍
Njn ann 8thil aanenn thonunnu..  3rd day wid family second show NEWil ninn kandu..  
Ann new aayirunn tvmile big capacity theatre... House aaya RM Padam vitt aalukal irangunna aa kazcha oru poli scene aanu..  Oru 1200 aalukal angane varunnh athinte koode adutha showk ulla athrem tanne aalukal..  Athe opposite oru bride road und..  Ath vazhi thazhott irangi right eduth aanu theatril keraru caril pogumpo..  Aa brideinte centril ethi righilott nokumpzha ikkede cutoutum flexum pinne jana saagaravum..  
Aage motham avide oru ulsavam aayirunn ann.. 



> Master paranjal appeal illa........
> 
> 
> Rajamanikyam release cheythu pathu varsham kazhinjirikkukayanallo??
> I would like to share a few memories?..
> Day-1: November 3 ? Thursday
> Released at Trivandrum-New & Sreevisakh (4 shows)
> _(Note: Valiyaveettil release Sreekumaril release cheyyan shramichirunnuvenkilum nadannilla?.
> Naran avide hold over aayirunnu?..athu vishakilekku shift cheythittu RM Sreekumaril release cheyyikkan request cheythuvenkilum Theatre owner/Manager vazhangiyilla. Sreekumaril Vadakkumnathan charted aanu ennu paranju RM release cheyyan avar sammathichilla?.Vadakkumnathan postpone aayappol distributer veendum request cheythuvenkilum nadannilla??RM release cheyyunnathinu munpu kure varshangalayi New-il release cheytha padangollum nilam thottilla?.athu kondayirunnu New-il release cheyyan distributer onnu madichathu?..) 
> ...

----------


## ShahSM

> Rajadiraja vijayicha movie aanu...super hit collection athinundu...
> Ithilum bhedham unnikalaanu...


മംഗ്ലീഷ് വിജയിച്ചിനോ? കിടിലൻ മൂവിയായിരുന്നു...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

> മംഗ്ലീഷ് വിജയിച്ചിനോ? കിടിലൻ മൂവിയായിരുന്നു...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk





എനിക്ക് ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടു ഹിറ്റ് ആണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു  ഇവിടുത്തെ ഇക്കാ ഫാൻസ്* തന്നെ നെഗറ്റീവ് ആയിരുന്നു

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ithu rajamaikyam thread aano?  sorry.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ithu rajamaikyam thread aano?  sorry.

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## PunchHaaji

> Innu entho mala marikunna news undennu paranjit evde???



Delay aayathu aanu. Joby chettan AS official collection purathu vidunnathinoppam AS-inte prequelum announce cheyunund eenu ingane kettu! Waiting for Ikka's nod.

----------


## Antonio

> മംഗ്ലീഷ് വിജയിച്ചിനോ? കിടിലൻ മൂവിയായിരുന്നു...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk





> എനിക്ക് ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടു ഹിറ്റ് ആണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു  ഇവിടുത്തെ ഇക്കാ ഫാൻസ്* തന്നെ നെഗറ്റീവ് ആയിരുന്നു


Chance illa..
Makan vappachikkittu Pani koduthaarunnu
Vikramadithyan

----------


## Devarajan Master

@Ravi/Manoj/Iyyer/Tigerbasskool or anyone.....
2005 il 1.14 crores. Annatheyum innatheyum  ticket rates vechu 1.14 crores innanenkil ethra varum? More than 4 crores?

----------


## Ravi

> @Ravi/Manoj/Iyyer/Tigerbasskool or anyone.....
> 2005 il 1.14 crores. Annatheyum innatheyum  ticket rates vechu 1.14 crores innanenkil ethra varum? More than 4 crores?


2005-il New-ile ticket rate ormayilla master.

----------


## BASH1982

> മംഗ്ലീഷ് വിജയിച്ചിനോ? കിടിലൻ മൂവിയായിരുന്നു...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk





> എനിക്ക് ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടു ഹിറ്റ് ആണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു  ഇവിടുത്തെ ഇക്കാ ഫാൻസ്* തന്നെ നെഗറ്റീവ് ആയിരുന്നു


Atta koora ayitta enikku thonniyittullathu oru scene polum impressive alla

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> @Ravi/Manoj/Iyyer/Tigerbasskool or anyone.....
> 2005 il 1.14 crores. Annatheyum innatheyum  ticket rates vechu 1.14 crores innanenkil ethra varum? More than 4 crores?


ticket rates ariyilla master...enaalum oru guess vechu innathe 3 cr enthaylum verum

----------


## BASH1982

> മംഗ്ലീഷ് വിജയിച്ചിനോ? കിടിലൻ മൂവിയായിരുന്നു...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk





> @Ravi/Manoj/Iyyer/Tigerbasskool or anyone.....
> 2005 il 1.14 crores. Annatheyum innatheyum  ticket rates vechu 1.14 crores innanenkil ethra varum? More than 4 crores?


Alpy annu 40 rs balcony 30 anennu thonnu first class aa rate vechu arround 30 lack plus eduthirunnu innarunnel avide 1 cr kadannene

----------


## Tigerbasskool

>

----------


## roshy

"മുന്നറിയിപ്പ്" എന്ന റിലീസ് സമയത്ത്  റിവ്യൂസ് വായിക്കുമ്പോൾ ഏതോ ഒരു പെൺകുട്ടിയുടെ റിവ്യൂ ൽ നിന്ന് മനസ്സിൽ Strike ചെയ്ത ഒരു വാചകം വീണ്ടും ഓർത്തു പോണു..

"100 ൽ 99 മാർക്ക് വാങ്ങിയാൽ പോലും അംഗീകരിക്കപെടാത്ത നടനാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി " എന്നത് .. !!

 അതെ..സത്യമാണ് 100 ൽ 100 മാർക്കില്ലേൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടനെ അംഗീകരിക്കാൻ പലർക്കും മടിയാണ്.. 99 മാർക്ക് വാങ്ങിയാൽ പോലും എഴുതി തോൽപ്പിക്കാൻ ഉത്സാഹമാണ് .. 
100,150 കോടി എന്നൊക്കെ സ്വയം പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ച ചില തട്ടുപൊളിപ്പൻ പോലുള്ള ചിത്രങ്ങളെ പോലും കണ്ണടച്ചു പാസ്സാക്കിയ ഒരു കൂട്ടം സ്വയ പ്രഖ്യാപിത ബുജികൾക്ക് മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടനോടു മാത്രം അസ്ഹ്ഷ്ണുതയാണ്... 

Celibrites ഉം സ്വയം ബുദ്ധിജീവയാണെന്നു വിശ്വസിക്കാറുള്ള ചി പി ചി അടക്കമുള്ള പല പ്രമുഖ ഗ്രൂപ്പികളുടെയും ഹിഡൻ അജണ്ട പുറത്തുവരണമെങ്കിൽ ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം തന്നെ വരേണ്ടിവരും..

അതേ മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടന്റെ വലിപ്പം അത്രമാത്രം തന്നെയാണ്.. "❤"
Fb

----------


## Antonio

> "മുന്നറിയിപ്പ്" എന്ന റിലീസ് സമയത്ത്  റിവ്യൂസ് വായിക്കുമ്പോൾ ഏതോ ഒരു പെൺകുട്ടിയുടെ റിവ്യൂ ൽ നിന്ന് മനസ്സിൽ Strike ചെയ്ത ഒരു വാചകം വീണ്ടും ഓർത്തു പോണു..
> 
> "100 ൽ 99 മാർക്ക് വാങ്ങിയാൽ പോലും അംഗീകരിക്കപെടാത്ത നടനാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി " എന്നത് .. !!
> 
>  അതെ..സത്യമാണ് 100 ൽ 100 മാർക്കില്ലേൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടനെ അംഗീകരിക്കാൻ പലർക്കും മടിയാണ്.. 99 മാർക്ക് വാങ്ങിയാൽ പോലും എഴുതി തോൽപ്പിക്കാൻ ഉത്സാഹമാണ് .. 
> 100,150 കോടി എന്നൊക്കെ സ്വയം പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ച ചില തട്ടുപൊളിപ്പൻ പോലുള്ള ചിത്രങ്ങളെ പോലും കണ്ണടച്ചു പാസ്സാക്കിയ ഒരു കൂട്ടം സ്വയ പ്രഖ്യാപിത ബുജികൾക്ക് മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടനോടു മാത്രം അസ്ഹ്ഷ്ണുതയാണ്... 
> 
> Celibrites ഉം സ്വയം ബുദ്ധിജീവയാണെന്നു വിശ്വസിക്കാറുള്ള ചി പി ചി അടക്കമുള്ള പല പ്രമുഖ ഗ്രൂപ്പികളുടെയും ഹിഡൻ അജണ്ട പുറത്തുവരണമെങ്കിൽ ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം തന്നെ വരേണ്ടിവരും..
> 
> ...


CPC oru durantham group thanne aanu...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Chance illa..
> Makan vappachikkittu Pani koduthaarunnu
> Vikramadithyan


 Manglish njangal 25th day Sunday @ Ekm Shenoys il ninnu NS kandappol balcony full and first class 50+ % undayirunnu..

----------


## AJAY

> Njan Sanju kandilttila.. but posters kanditt Sunil Dutt nte role Mammookka cheythirunnenkil kollayirunnu enn thonneettund.. pwolichene..


Kidu padamaanu...sanjay dut iney vella pooshiyittundu...ranbir kapoor kurey yokke neethi pularthiyittundu..mimicry yaanu..convincing aanu...

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 2005-il New-ile ticket rate ormayilla master.


Balcony - 40 and 1st class - 35. Ithanau ente orma.

----------


## Ravi

> Balcony - 40 and 1st class - 35. Ithanau ente orma.


ithayirunnu ticket ratengil innu 3.12 Cr varum.....

----------


## King Amal

..????

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Balcony - 40 and 1st class - 35. Ithanau ente orma.


Aanu..  👍👍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> ..????
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Padachone pazhaniyil poy thala mottayadikkam ee padam nadakkathirikkan

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ithayirunnu ticket ratengil innu 3.12 Cr varum.....


Pakshe innu kure centres aayille..outside TVM city thanne 4-5 centres.. collection split aavum..

----------


## BASH1982

> Pakshe innu kure centres aayille..outside TVM city thanne 4-5 centres.. collection split aavum..


Oru prashnavumilla annathe kalathu b c centeril ninnuvare 5 cr plus collectione undarunnu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Oru prashnavumilla annathe kalathu b c centeril ninnuvare 5 cr plus collectione undarunnu


Athalla..Annu main centre il vanna crowd athupole avidunnu maathram varilla enna paranje..total collection okke vere level aayene...first weeksil thanne max edukkaamallo..

----------


## Abin thomas

Pisharody namukit pani tharuvennu oru news kettallo.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*ഉമ്മച്ചി പറയാറുണ്ട്; വാപ്പച്ചി ഭാഗ്യവാനാണ്, പക്ഷേ ആ സൗകര്യങ്ങളില്* നിങ്ങള്* മുഴുകരുത്'*
എനിക്ക് വാപ്പച്ചിയേപ്പോലെ ആകാന്* കഴിയില്ല. ഒരിക്കലും ഞാന്* അതിന് ശ്രമിക്കുകയുമില്ല.

Published: Jul 18, 2018, 12:35 PM IST
T-TT+








FACEBOOK

TWITTER

PINTEREST

LINKEDIN

GOOGLE +

PRINT

EMAIL

COMMENT



*ത*ന്റെ സ്വഭാവത്തിലും ലോകത്തോടുള്ള കാഴ്ചപ്പാടിലും ഉമ്മച്ചി ചെലുത്തിയ സ്വാധീനം വളരെ വലുതാണെന്ന് ദുല്*ഖര്* സല്*മാന്*. ന്യൂസ് 18 ന് നല്*കിയ അഭിമുഖത്തിലാണ് ദുല്*ഖര്* മനസ്സു തുറന്നത്. 
''സിനിമയില്* അഭിനയിക്കുന്നതില്* നിന്ന് ഉമ്മച്ചി പിന്തിരിപ്പിക്കാന്* ശ്രമിച്ചിരുന്നു. പഠിച്ച് ജോലി നേടണം എന്നാണ് പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നത്*. ഏറെ ലളിതമായ ജീവിതമാണ് ഞങ്ങള്* നയിച്ചിരുന്നത്. ഉമ്മച്ചി ഞങ്ങളെ വളര്*ത്തിയത് അങ്ങനെയാണ്. ഉമ്മച്ചി പറയാറുണ്ട്, വാപ്പച്ചി ഭാഗ്യവാനാണ് അദ്ദേഹം പലതും നേടി. പക്ഷേ ഇപ്പോഴുള്ള ആര്*ഭാടത്തില്* നിങ്ങള്* മുഴുകരുതെന്ന്. ഞങ്ങളെ വളര്*ത്തിയ രീതിയില്* എനിക്ക് അഭിമാനമുണ്ട്. ഇപ്പോഴും പണം ചെലവാക്കുമ്പോള്* ഉമ്മച്ചി ഒന്ന് തുറിച്ച് നോക്കും. എല്ലാവരോടും ബഹുമാനത്തോടെ പെരുമാറാനാണ് ഞങ്ങളെ പഠിപ്പിച്ചത്. 
എനിക്ക് വാപ്പച്ചിയേപ്പോലെ ആകാന്* കഴിയില്ല. ഒരിക്കലും ഞാന്* അതിന് ശ്രമിക്കുകയുമില്ല. എന്റെ സിനിമകളിലൊന്നും വാപ്പച്ചി ഇടപെടാറില്ല. ഒരിക്കലും പ്രമോട്ട് ചെയ്യാറുമില്ല. വാപ്പച്ചി എപ്പോഴും തിരക്കിലാണ്. ഒരു വര്*ഷം എന്നേക്കാള്* കൂടുതല്* സിനിമകള്* ചെയ്യാറുണ്ട്''- ദുല്*ഖര്* കൂട്ടിച്ചേര്*ത്തു.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*തെറ്റാണ് സാര്*, എന്റെ അച്ഛന്* എന്നെയോ എന്റെ സിനിമയെയോ പ്രമോട്ട് ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ല*മമ്മൂട്ടി മകന്* ദുല്*ഖര്* സല്*മാന്റെ ഹിന്ദി അരങ്ങേറ്റ ചിത്രമായ കര്*വാന്* പ്രചരണ പരിപാടിയില്* പങ്കെടുക്കുന്നു. എന്നായിരുന്നു ട്വീറ്റ്.



\
*ദു*ല്*ഖര്* സല്*മാന്റെ ബോളിവുഡ് അരങ്ങേറ്റ ചിത്രം കര്*വാന്* റിലീസിന് ഒരുങ്ങുകയാണ്. മകന്റെ സിനിമയുടെ പ്രമോഷന് മമ്മൂട്ടി മുന്നിലുണ്ടാകും എന്ന തരത്തില്* വാര്*ത്തകള്* പ്രചരിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്. ബോളിവുഡിലെ പ്രശസ്ത ട്രെഡ് അനലിസ്റ്റും സിനിമാ നിരൂപകനുമായ തരണ്* ആദര്*ശ് ഇതു സംബന്ധിച്ച് ട്വീറ്റ് ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. 
നടന്* മമ്മൂട്ടി മകന്* ദുല്*ഖര്* സല്*മാന്റെ ഹിന്ദി അരങ്ങേറ്റ ചിത്രമായ കര്*വാന്* പ്രചരണ പരിപാടിയില്* പങ്കെടുക്കുന്നു. എന്നായിരുന്നു ട്വീറ്റ്. 
എന്നാല്* പ്രചരണങ്ങള്* സത്യമല്ലെന്ന് പറഞ്ഞ് രംഗത്ത് വന്നിരിക്കുകയാണ് ദുല്*ഖര്*. തരണിന്റെ ട്വീറ്റിന് മറുപടി നല്*കിയാണ് ദുല്*ഖര്* അഭ്യൂഹങ്ങളെ തള്ളിയത്. 
തികച്ചും തെറ്റായ വാര്*ത്ത സാര്*, എന്റെ അച്ഛന്* എന്നെയോ എന്റെ സിനിമയെയോ ഇതുവരെ പ്രമോട്ട് ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ല. അതില്* ഒരു മാറ്റവും വരില്ല. ആരോ പടച്ചുവിട്ട വാര്*ത്തകളാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* പ്രചരിക്കുന്നത്- ദുല്*ഖര്* കുറിച്ചു.
ദുല്*ഖറിന്റെ ട്വീറ്റ് കണ്ട് തരണ്* തന്റെ തെറ്റു തിരുത്തി. മാധ്യമങ്ങളില്* തെറ്റായ വാര്*ത്ത പ്രചരിക്കുന്നു. ഇത്  റോണി സ്*ക്രൂവാലയുടെ ശ്രദ്ധയില്*പ്പെടുത്താന്* ഞാന്* ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നു. തെറ്റു തിരുത്തിയതില്* നന്ദി- തരണ്* ട്വീറ്റ് ചെയ്തു.



മൂന്നു പേര്* ചേര്*ന്ന് യാത്ര പോകുന്നതും യാത്രാമധ്യേ ഉണ്ടാവുന്ന സംഭവവികാസങ്ങളുമാണ് കര്*വാന്റെ പ്രമേയം. ചിത്രത്തില്* ഇര്*ഫാന്* ഖാന്* കേന്ദ്ര കഥാപാത്രത്തിലെത്തുന്നുണ്ട്. മിഥില പാല്*ക്കറാണ് ചിത്രത്തിലെ നായിക. നവാഗതനായ ആകര്*ഷ് ഖുറാനയാണ് ചിത്രം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്നത്. റോണി സ്*ക്രൂവാല ആണ് നിര്*മാണം. കേരളത്തിലും സിനിമയുടെ ചിത്രീകരണം നടന്നിരുന്നു. ആഗസ്റ്റ് മൂന്നിന് ചിത്രം പ്രദര്*ശനത്തിനെത്തും.

----------


## moovybuf

> Padachone pazhaniyil poy thala mottayadikkam ee padam nadakkathirikkan


ivanu patiya kure teams undallo...avare vechu cheythaa pore ..ororo maaarangal

----------


## Antonio

> ..????
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ithu urappano??
Chance und...
Pisharoty koode ok..
Anto..

----------


## Antonio

Uncle Premier this Sunday on Surya TV..5pm

----------


## Mike

OVVG nalla print available ano ?? kandittu kure ayi..... 

YouTube il orennam indu... but athilum nalla oru print kitiyal kollarnnu..

----------


## Devarajan Master

> 2005-il New-ile ticket rate ormayilla master.





> ticket rates ariyilla master...enaalum oru guess vechu innathe 3 cr enthaylum verum





> Balcony - 40 and 1st class - 35. Ithanau ente orma.





> ithayirunnu ticket ratengil innu 3.12 Cr varum.....


That's simply mindblowing.

----------


## Deepu k

> OVVG nalla print available ano ?? kandittu kure ayi..... 
> 
> YouTube il orennam indu... but athilum nalla oru print kitiyal kollarnnu..


Pandathe video cassateum cdum ente kayyil undu. Athra pora .ee padam digital versionil erakkum ennu  pvg parnjirunnu.veetil home theatril kanumbol oru gum illa.athilum bhetham flowers il varumbol kanunnathanu.

----------


## Mike

EE padam oke Digital print aki erakkendathu avasyam anu......

ntha oru making..... everything is top notch... IKKA pnne parayandallo.... 

inganathe padangal okke varum thalamura kandirikkanam....... hopes someone will take initiative......




> Pandathe video cassateum cdum ente kayyil undu. Athra pora .ee padam digital versionil erakkum ennu pvg parnjirunnu.veetil home theatril kanumbol oru gum illa.athilum bhetham flowers il varumbol kanunnathanu.

----------


## jimmy

> OVVG nalla print available ano ?? kandittu kure ayi..... 
> 
> YouTube il orennam indu... but athilum nalla oru print kitiyal kollarnnu..


iyide  alsmost a year flowers tv yil kandirunnu nalla onnanthram ,kidu print. looks like digital print. tape cheyan pattiyilla

----------


## aashiq1

http://trichurdiary.blogspot.com/2018/07/1-30.html?m=1

----------


## ShahSM

ഒരു കൈയ്യബദ്ധം...!! 🙏🙏

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

31 years of NEW DELHI!!

----------


## King Amal

നായകന് സോങ് ഇല്ല
നല്ലൊരു ലുക്ക് ഇല്ല
നല്ലൊരു ഫൈറ്റ് ഇല്ല
എന്തിന് ഒരു കൈയ്യും ഒരു കാലും ഇല്ല

*THE BIGGEST REVENGE BLOCKBUSTER FROM MOLLYWOOD INDUSTRY*

*31 years of G KRISHNAMOORTHY'S NEWDELHI*

----------


## HariGopal

Ennaa shot  :Bossman:

----------


## Devarajan Master

> നായകന് സോങ് ഇല്ല
> നല്ലൊരു ലുക്ക് ഇല്ല
> നല്ലൊരു ഫൈറ്റ് ഇല്ല
> എന്തിന് ഒരു കൈയ്യും ഒരു കാലും ഇല്ല
> 
> *THE BIGGEST REVENGE BLOCKBUSTER FROM MOLLYWOOD INDUSTRY*
> 
> *31 years of G KRISHNAMOORTHY'S NEWDELHI*


Paattum dance um fightumillathe , comedy illathe, entertainment elements onnum illathe industry hit aaya cinema. The towering NEW DELHI.

----------


## Antonio

> Paattum dance um fightumillathe , comedy illathe, entertainment elements onnum illathe industry hit aaya cinema. The towering NEW DELHI.


Grand comeback aarunnillee Ikkayude..
Carrer finished ennu vicharicha time il..

----------


## Antonio

Yathra ennoru Malayalam film undo ikka yude???

----------


## BASH1982

> Yathra ennoru Malayalam film undo ikka yude???


Thankal oru ikka fan or malayalam film fan ano must watch film anu yatra
One of the best love story in malayalam

----------


## Antonio

> Thankal oru ikka fan or malayalam film fan ano must watch film anu yatra
> One of the best love story in malayalam


Ikka fan and malayalam film fan aanu...no doubt..
Sorry, 30 vayassanu..so kurach old films valya pidiyilla.. athaa..
Ok..ippo Kairali We il und padam

----------


## ShahSM

> Grand comeback aarunnillee Ikkayude..
> Carrer finished ennu vicharicha time il..


Not really... അതിനു തൊട്ടുമുമ്പുള്ള സിനിമകളും ഹിറ്റാണ്.. ന്യൂ ഡെൽഹി റിലീസാവുന്നതിന് മുന്നെയാണ് നായർ സാബിന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിംഗും (?) ആരംഭിച്ചത്.. field out ആയ നായകനെ വെച്ച് big budget പടം ചെയ്യാൻ ആരും ധൈര്യപ്പെടില്ല!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Yathra ennoru Malayalam film undo ikka yude???





> Ikka fan and malayalam film fan aanu...no doubt..
> Sorry, 30 vayassanu..so kurach old films valya pidiyilla.. athaa..
> Ok..ippo Kairali We il und padam


Yathra kandittille Antonio? Valare mosham.
Yathra kandittu vannal mathi ivide. 
Nearing 33 years. Yathra is a poetry in motion.
 Yathra is one of my favorite 10 movies ever.

----------


## bellari

> Yathra kandittille Antonio? Valare mosham.
> Yathra kandittu vannal mathi ivide. 
> Nearing 33 years. Yathra is a poetry in motion.
>  Yathra is one of my favorite 10 movies ever.


Ithra realistic aaya pranaya movie malayalathil vere undaakaan vazhiyilla ..
Balu mahindra great direction

----------


## BASH1982

> Not really... അതിനു തൊട്ടുമുമ്പുള്ള സിനിമകളും ഹിറ്റാണ്.. ന്യൂ ഡെൽഹി റിലീസാവുന്നതിന് മുന്നെയാണ് നായർ സാബിന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിംഗും (?) ആരംഭിച്ചത്.. field out ആയ നായകനെ വെച്ച് big budget പടം ചെയ്യാൻ ആരും ധൈര്യപ്പെടില്ല!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Mammooty chila produceres and media ayittu van prashnangal undarunnu avanazhi producer sajan ikkaye field out akkum ennu velluvilichirunnu New Delhi kku media negative reviews anu koduthathu

----------


## BASH1982

> Ikka fan and malayalam film fan aanu...no doubt..
> Sorry, 30 vayassanu..so kurach old films valya pidiyilla.. athaa..
> Ok..ippo Kairali We il und padam


Yathra kanu

----------


## bilal john

> Yathra ennoru Malayalam film undo ikka yude???


Ente Anna ikka fan aayittu yathraye Patti ariyilla ennu parayunnath moshamaanu

----------


## Antonio

> Ente Anna ikka fan aayittu yathraye Patti ariyilla ennu parayunnath moshamaanu





> Yathra kanu





> Ithra realistic aaya pranaya movie malayalathil vere undaakaan vazhiyilla ..
> Balu mahindra great direction





> Yathra kandittille Antonio? Valare mosham.
> Yathra kandittu vannal mathi ivide. 
> Nearing 33 years. Yathra is a poetry in motion.
>  Yathra is one of my favorite 10 movies ever.


Hmmm...
Sorry..dear seniors.. 
Sure.. sure..
Innu theerarayi kandappol..
you tube il nokkatte...
Thanks..

----------


## yodha007

യാത്ര (1985)
ഈ സിനിമ റിലീസാകുന്നതിനു 2 weeks മുൻപ് തന്നെ must watch movie എന്ന ലേബലിൽ പ്രതി ദിനം പത്ര പരസ്യങ്ങൾ ഇറങ്ങിയിരുന്നു......ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ വൻ വിജയത്തിൽ ഈ പരസ്യങ്ങളും നല്ല ഒരു പങ്കു വഹിച്ചു..

Sent from my M5_lite using Tapatalk

----------


## ABE

> Ikka fan and malayalam film fan aanu...no doubt..
> Sorry, 30 vayassanu..so kurach old films valya pidiyilla.. athaa..
> Ok..ippo Kairali We il und padam


Yathra was a cult classic movie directed by Balu MAhendra.

----------


## ABE

> യാത്ര (1985)
> ഈ സിനിമ റിലീസാകുന്നതിനു 2 weeks മുൻപ് തന്നെ must watch movie എന്ന ലേബലിൽ പ്രതി ദിനം പത്ര പരസ്യങ്ങൾ ഇറങ്ങിയിരുന്നു......ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ വൻ വിജയത്തിൽ ഈ പരസ്യങ്ങളും നല്ല ഒരു പങ്കു വഹിച്ചു..
> 
> Sent from my M5_lite using Tapatalk


The movie was really a cult classic love based movie, one of best of Mam, who never tried to be a soft hearted lovable guys 
"Thannannam thanannam thalathil aadi, mandara kombathoroonjalil aadi.. enna song valya hit aayirunnu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Hmmm...
> Sorry..dear seniors.. 
> Sure.. sure..
> Innu theerarayi kandappol..
> you tube il nokkatte...
> Thanks..


Senior aavanam ennonnumilla..njan janikkunnathinu 7 kollam munpirangiya cinemayaanu..kuttikkaalathu thanne ethrayo thavana TV il kandirikkunnu..
Moshamayipoyi  :Laughing:

----------


## ballu

> Yathra kanu



Yatrayum Nirakootum ore samayathu annu release ayathu ...if am not wrong ...
amma paranju kettitundu ...tirakku kaaranam  Kavitha/Shennoys .....etho oru theateril mathil edinjhu veenu ennu ....randu padavum ore samayam valiya hit ayi odi kondu erikunna time ....amma heavily pregnant ayirunna samayam...ah sympathyude purathu aaro avarku tick koduthu ....padam kandu

----------


## KOBRA

> Yatrayum Nirakootum ore samayathu annu release ayathu ...if am not wrong ...
> amma paranju kettitundu ...tirakku kaaranam  Kavitha/Shennoys .....etho oru theateril mathil edinjhu veenu ennu ....randu padavum ore samayam valiya hit ayi odi kondu erikunna time ....amma heavily pregnant ayirunna samayam...ah sympathyude purathu aaro avarku tick koduthu ....padam kandu


*Nirakootu okke c centersil okke polum nalla run kittiya padam anu
*

----------


## KOBRA

> Hmmm...
> Sorry..dear seniors.. 
> Sure.. sure..
> Innu theerarayi kandappol..
> you tube il nokkatte...
> Thanks..


*Aa yatra enna cinema samvidhanm cheytha balu mahendrayude shisyanmaranu  Bala, Ram, Vetrimaran, Mysikin etc*

----------


## Viru

> Yathra ennoru Malayalam film undo ikka yude???


Ikka fan enne paranjte ingane okke choyicha ponkala kittum  :Threaten: 

In bw cinema ariyillelum aa padathle paatu okke oruvitham ella maayalikalum kettitullath aakum orikkal enkilum

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Yatrayum Nirakootum ore samayathu annu release ayathu ...if am not wrong ...
> amma paranju kettitundu ...tirakku kaaranam  Kavitha/Shennoys .....etho oru theateril mathil edinjhu veenu ennu ....randu padavum ore samayam valiya hit ayi odi kondu erikunna time ....amma heavily pregnant ayirunna samayam...ah sympathyude purathu aaro avarku tick koduthu ....padam kandu


Yes..just one week gapil aanennaanu kettitullath..

----------


## ABE

> *Nirakootu okke c centersil okke polum nalla run kittiya padam anu
> *


I think it collected almost like Yathra.

----------


## ABE

> *Aa yatra enna cinema samvidhanm cheytha balu mahendrayude shisyanmaranu  Bala, Ram, Vetrimaran, Mysikin etc*


Annonnum avanmaronnum aa areayil polum kanilla......... :Roll:

----------


## ballu

> Yes..just one week gapil aanennaanu kettitullath..



athe ....checked wiki .....back to back release

----------


## ABE

> athe ....checked wiki .....back to back release


Mammootty motta adichathu kandu thattikoottiya padam anu. etho english padathinteyo, bookinteyo okke peru annu paranju kettirunnu

----------


## KOBRA

> I think it collected almost like Yathra.


yes almost , Chettikulenganra Divya Theateril annu one month kalicha padam anu nirakootu

----------


## ABE

> yes almost , Chettikulenganra Divya Theateril annu one month kalicha padam anu nirakootu


Nee araadaa mone................chettikulangara, nammal sthiram friday first show kandirunna theateraa, samadrohikal nirthi kalanju..athoru kalam.
Ivide thudangunnu, Kunjattakilikal okke release aaya theater aanu..

----------


## ballu

> Mammootty motta adichathu kandu thattikoottiya padam anu. etho english padathinteyo, bookinteyo okke peru annu paranju kettirunnu



okay .....cinemaku vendi annu motta adichathu enna vichaarichirunathu ....

athu pole bharathante oru Mammooty cinema undu ello ....can't recollect the name ..."deva doothar paadi sneha doothar paadi " enna paatu ullathu....athil saritha mudi murichu abhinayichathum news ayirunu ennu kettitundu ...

In b/w Yatra Balu mahindra thanne tamil remake pole cheythitundu ....Dhanush-Priyamani film ....jail episodes ellam ethandu same ....

----------


## ABE

> okay .....cinemaku vendi annu motta adichathu enna vichaarichirunathu ....
> 
> athu pole bharathante oru Mammooty cinema undu ello ....can't recollect the name ..."deva doothar paadi sneha doothar paadi " enna paatu ullathu....athil saritha mudi murichu abhinayichathum news ayirunu ennu kettitundu ...
> 
> In b/w Yatra Balu mahindra thanne tamil remake pole cheythitundu ....Dhanush-Priyamani film ....jail episodes ellam ethandu same ....


Yathraykku vendi motta adichu, Joshi nirakoottu thattikootti..
Athu Kathodu Kathoram Bharathan movie.

----------


## maryland

> Yatrayum Nirakootum ore samayathu annu release ayathu ...if am not wrong ...
> amma paranju kettitundu ...tirakku kaaranam  Kavitha/Shennoys .....etho oru theateril mathil edinjhu veenu ennu ....randu padavum ore samayam valiya hit ayi odi kondu erikunna time ....amma heavily pregnant ayirunna samayam...ah sympathyude purathu aaro avarku tick koduthu ....padam kandu


we know that... :Gathering: 
very heavy... :Heat:

----------


## ballu

> Yathraykku vendi motta adichu, Joshi nirakoottu thattikootti..
> Athu Kathodu Kathoram Bharathan movie.



Oh okay .....njan vichaarichu yatra thattikootiyathu annu ennu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## maryland

> Yathraykku vendi motta adichu, Joshi nirakoottu thattikootti..
> Athu Kathodu Kathoram Bharathan movie.


ennittu aa thattikkoottum thattupolippan hit aayi... :Happy:

----------


## ballu

> we know that...
> very heavy...



Njan allayirunu ....brother  :Laughing:

----------


## ABE

> Oh okay .....njan vichaarichu yatra thattikootiyathu annu ennu


Balu Mahendra kurachu kalam eduthu cheytha padam anu Yathra, athinte gunam athil kanam, Nirakoottu just an average movie.
Padangal kandale ariyaam quality difference. Balu Mahendra pinne Oomakuyil ennoru padam koode eduthu, nalla padam ayirunnu pakshe theeme adult ayondu athra odiyilla

----------


## ballu

> Balu Mahendra kurachu kalam eduthu cheytha padam anu Yathra, athinte gunam athil kanam, Nirakoottu just an average movie.
> Padangal kandale ariyaam quality difference. Balu Mahendra pinne Oomakuyil ennoru padam koode eduthu, nalla padam ayirunnu pakshe theeme adult ayondu athra odiyilla


Pullide first malayalam cinema Olangal alle ...
Oomakuyil kurachu kanditundu .....oru tamil nadan naayakan ....velakaari ayitu ulla affair  alle theme 
Nirakootu .....eppo kaanumpo making outdated annu .....

----------


## Abin thomas

Heard Mamangam FL on sept 7

----------


## BangaloreaN

> yes almost , Chettikulenganra Divya Theateril annu one month kalicha padam anu nirakootu





> Nee araadaa mone................chettikulangara, nammal sthiram friday first show kandirunna theateraa, samadrohikal nirthi kalanju..athoru kalam.
> Ivide thudangunnu, Kunjattakilikal okke release aaya theater aanu..


 :Eek:   :Eek:   :Eek:

----------


## mukkuvan

Kathodu Kathoram shoot-inu Ikka pokumbol have met him.... We were on a trip to Sholayar and all... Ikka was on the way to shoot and having food from one of the en route Thattu Kada... He was riding a Toyota that time... I think gifted by SAJ Productions owner after stupendous success of several movies.... We tried to catch up with his car but failed miserably... The speed in which he was driving in that high range - Maaan....... 




> Yathraykku vendi motta adichu, Joshi nirakoottu thattikootti..
> Athu Kathodu Kathoram Bharathan movie.

----------


## ShahSM

> okay .....cinemaku vendi annu motta adichathu enna vichaarichirunathu ....
> 
> athu pole bharathante oru Mammooty cinema undu ello ....can't recollect the name ..."deva doothar paadi sneha doothar paadi " enna paatu ullathu....athil saritha mudi murichu abhinayichathum news ayirunu ennu kettitundu ...
> 
> In b/w Yatra Balu mahindra thanne tamil remake pole cheythitundu ....Dhanush-Priyamani film ....jail episodes ellam ethandu same ....


സരിത മുടി ബോബ് ചെയ്തതാണെങ്കിൽ കാതോടു കാതോരം.. മൊട്ടയടിച്ചില്ല.. മൂന്നാലു ദിവസം മുന്നെയാ കണ്ടത്.. അത്രക്കിഷ്ടമായിട്ടില്ല...

പിന്നെ അതിൽ സരിത നല്ല സുന്ദരിയാണ്.. ഞാൻ വിചാരിച്ചത് ചങ്ങായി വരുമ്പോഴേ ഉണ്ടച്ചിയാണെന്നാ.. കുട്ടേട്ടനിലൊക്കെ നല്ല തടിയുണ്ട്...
Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Yathra k vendi tanne motta adichatha..  Not a thattikoott..  Aa film kandal tanne ath manasilavum oru thattikoottil ninn eduthath allenn

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Heard Mamangam FL on sept 7


Yaa..fB il okke und

----------


## Phantom 369

> Heard Mamangam FL on sept 7


Ath fake anenna tonnunne no official reports from reliable source till...

----------


## Antonio

> Senior aavanam ennonnumilla..njan janikkunnathinu 7 kollam munpirangiya cinemayaanu..kuttikkaalathu thanne ethrayo thavana TV il kandirikkunnu..
> Moshamayipoyi


Hmmmm...
TV il padangal last kandath 2005 il aakum..
2005-2018 full hostel n outside Kerala.
Professional colleges IL okke aara malayalam film/other indian films kaanunne?? Cricket/football/hollywood only..vere vekkaan sammathikkulla..pinne torrent, athil puthiyath okke thappi nadannu..
90 nu back athra parichyam poraa, unless it's something like OVVG, etc..allel repeat teleacast ullath..
YouTube n net okke free aayappol nammal kodoora busy aayi..
Hmmm.. mistake thanne.. moshamayippoyi..


Alla ithrem nalla nalla padangal 90s 80s il undayittaanu 2000 il Janicha pilleru vare ikkayudem lalettantem acting Social media il irunnu vilayiruthunnath...enikk paathi padangal ariyilla, ennu samathikkunnu...

----------


## Manoj

> Grand comeback aarunnillee Ikkayude..
> Carrer finished ennu vicharicha time il..


Kure manja pathrakkar adichirakkiyaal anganeyakillallo, kure padangal flop aayi, athu pole vijayangalum undu..

----------


## Manoj

> Yathra ennoru Malayalam film undo ikka yude???


Appol ningal ikka fan alle..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Appol ningal ikka fan alle..


Kollanda...

----------


## King Amal

😀

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> I think it collected almost like Yathra.


I think nirakoottu collected more than yaathra

----------


## Antonio

> Appol ningal ikka fan alle..





> Kollanda...


Hmmmm..
Sorry...enne kollaruth..
Oru kayyabadham..

----------


## Oruvan1

> Hmmmm..
> Sorry...enne kollaruth..
> Oru kayyabadham..


ninakkethra vayasund ?

yathra ariyille ?

cheeee mosham

----------


## Devarajan Master

Balu Mahendra's first Malayalam movie was Olanghal. The Next was Oomakkuyil. The Third and the last was YATHRA.

----------


## BASH1982

> Kure manja pathrakkar adichirakkiyaal anganeyakillallo, kure padangal flop aayi, athu pole vijayangalum undu..


Main ayittu sajan producer ayittulla issue pulli kalippinte purathu avanazhi posteril ikkade padam vare ozhivakki pulliyumayittulla issue enthanennu ariyilla but angeru bhayankara ahankari anennu kettittundu kadathanadan ambadi settil ana car chaviti polichappo puthiya carumayittu veendum aa anayude mubil chennu ninnu ennokke kettittundu

----------


## ballu

> സരിത മുടി ബോബ് ചെയ്തതാണെങ്കിൽ കാതോടു കാതോരം.. മൊട്ടയടിച്ചില്ല.. മൂന്നാലു ദിവസം മുന്നെയാ കണ്ടത്.. അത്രക്കിഷ്ടമായിട്ടില്ല...
> 
> പിന്നെ അതിൽ സരിത നല്ല സുന്ദരിയാണ്.. ഞാൻ വിചാരിച്ചത് ചങ്ങായി വരുമ്പോഴേ ഉണ്ടച്ചിയാണെന്നാ.. കുട്ടേട്ടനിലൊക്കെ നല്ല തടിയുണ്ട്...
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


K Balachanderinte oru famous cinemayilude annu vannathu ....annu theere cheruppam .....melinjhu nalla sunadari ayirunu ....Sangam/Kuttettan okke kalyanathinu shesham heroine enna nilayil dead end ayappo ulla padangal annu ...athaanu atra thadi

----------


## HighnesS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

> athe ....checked wiki .....back to back release


Prem Nazir yugathinu shesham adyavum avasanavumayittayirikkum oru nadante back to back releases *in the space of 1 week* blockbusters aakunnathu.

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Hmmmm...
> TV il padangal last kandath 2005 il aakum..
> 2005-2018 full hostel n outside Kerala.
> Professional colleges IL okke aara malayalam film/other indian films kaanunne?? Cricket/football/hollywood only..vere vekkaan sammathikkulla..pinne torrent, athil puthiyath okke thappi nadannu..
> 90 nu back athra parichyam poraa, unless it's something like OVVG, etc..allel repeat teleacast ullath..
> YouTube n net okke free aayappol nammal kodoora busy aayi..
> Hmmm.. mistake thanne.. moshamayippoyi..
> 
> 
> Alla ithrem nalla nalla padangal 90s 80s il undayittaanu 2000 il Janicha pilleru vare ikkayudem lalettantem acting Social media il irunnu vilayiruthunnath...enikk paathi padangal ariyilla, ennu samathikkunnu...


Aadhunika cinema budhijeevikalum Mammootty yude polum cheruppakkaraya aaradhakarum dharichirikkunnathu 1987 July il iranghiya New Delhiyum augustil iranghiya Thaniyavarthanavum kazhinjhaanu Mammootty yugathinte aarambham ennu.  They are thoroughly mistaken. 1987 nu munpu thane Mammootty ethandu 10 nu mukalil BBs and megahitsum 40 nu mukalil hits and superhitsum nalkiyittundakum! How many people know that?  Now forget about hits and BBs. You would be amazed to see the brilliant and inspired acting moments he had given in those period much before 1987. Here I am depicting a series of fabulous performances of Mammootty in the period starting from October 1983 to August 1985 for the benefit of his young fans as well as the students of cinema who have no idea of this period and his classic performances.  

*1. Koodevide - October 1983 - Captain Thomas* - Probably Mammootty's best performance in his first 3 years as an actor (period from 1980-1983). Even after 35 years, the performance stands out. "Njhane....Kanjhirappallikkaran Christianiya......." ennu thudanghunna dialogue um prakadanavum mathram mathi aa kadhapathram ennum nammude manassil jeevikkan. 
Koodevide and Captain Thomas showed the cinema fraternity, both the class and the mass,   what was in store in years to come. 

*2. Aksharanghal - March 1984 - Jayadevan* - The movie in which Mammootty looked the towering Bharath Gopi in the eye. It was a treat to watch these two great actors facing each other. Fantastic performance from Mammootty in a very difficult role at a very early part of his career. Aksharanghalile Jayadevan Mammootty yude adyakala cinema jeevithathile oru nazhikakkallanu. 

*3. Aalkkoottathil Thaniye - June 1984 - Rajan* - One of the most underrated performances of Mammootty. Actually he has acted his heart out as Rajan in the movie. Again , a very difficult role , as he would not get the  viewers' sympathy  at all. Kuttappeduthalukalkkum, veerppumuttalukalkkum naduvil onnu thurannu chirikkano manassu panku veykkano illathe vishamikkunna Rajan Mammootty yude asamanya prakadanam thanneyayirunnu. 

*4. Kanamarayathu - July 1984 - Roy Varghese (Royichan)* - Suite ittu Office il irikkunnu, Car odikkunnu ennathu kondu Royichan  oru kutti petti kadhapathram onnumakunnilla. No way.
Just go through similar characters done by many of the fine actors of Malayalam. You will find that Royichan is a one off... Royichan oru Padmarajan kadhapathramanu. Mammootty just got under the skin of that character with such ease and elan. 

*5. Adiyozhukkukal - December 1984 - Thonikkaran Karunan .* When Adiyozhukkukal released, Keralam stopped talking about who's the successor of Sathyan. Outstanding performance from Mammootty which won him the State award for Best Actor. Even today, if you watch it, you won't feel out of place. That is the characteristic feature of all great performances of Mammootty. It is universal and transcends time.

*6. Anubandham - April 1985 - Muraleedharan Master .* A performance that can be rightfully called as a Text book of acting. A kind of performance that other than Mammootty  only Bharath Gopi and Thilakan  could pull off. Mammoottykku 32-33 vayassullappolanu aa kadhapathrathe athrayum mikavodu koodi addeham avatharippichathu. Asamanyamaya mithathwam kadhapathrathiludaneelam namukku kanan kazhiyum. A kind of dexterity that is unmatched.

*7. Yathra - August 1985* - *Unnikrishnan.* The great 1983-1985 saga of Mammootty  reached it's zenith in Balumehendra's Yathra. A movie that is nothing but a poetry in motion.. Unnikrishnan of Yathra will remain in our hearts forever. There are no parallels in Malayalam cinema for the  jail scenes of Yathra and Mammootty's fabulous performance in it. His sound, voice over and  it's modulation is used to perfection to narrate the story. Yathra arguably had the most poignant climax ever witnessed in our cinemas.

Seven outstanding performances.  I have not still listed the BBs and huge commercial successes of Mammootty during the same 1983-1985. That list include Aa Raathri, Pinnilavu, America America, Sandharbham, Chakkarayumma, Athirathram, Nirakkoottu etc.
Remember...all these were in a period  much before Aavanazhi or Vartha or Kochuthemmadi or Adimakal Udamakal, or New Delhi or Thaniyavarthanam!!

So Antonio......ee padanghalum, performances um kandenkil maathrame Mammootty enna nadante evolution, depth and strength of his performances, his legacy, ellam ninghalkku poornamayum ulkkollan kazhiyukayulloo. Above all to know that there was a period even 34 years back when  Mammootty was synonymous with Malayalam cinema. 
So watch these movies asap....

----------


## ballu

Adiyozhukukal , Aalkootathil thaniye , Anubandham ....moonum personal favs annu .....
IV Sasi enna directorde greatness MT script anu enkil polum swantham signature pulli kaathu sookshichu ....
even Hariharan -MT cinemakalil (expect for OVVG) MTyude ezhuthu ayiruikum dominant ....it first come across as MT films and then the director 
pakshe IV  Sasi thante reethyil MT ye explore cheyuka ayirunu .....

----------


## wayanadan

> Aadhunika cinema budhijeevikalum Mammootty yude polum cheruppakkaraya aaradhakarum dharichirikkunnathu 1987 July il iranghiya New Delhiyum augustil iranghiya Thaniyavarthanavum kazhinjhaanu Mammootty yugathinte aarambham ennu.  They are thoroughly mistaken. 1987 nu munpu thane Mammootty ethandu 10 nu mukalil BBs and megahitsum 40 nu mukalil hits and superhitsum nalkiyittundakum! How many people know that?  Now forget about hits and BBs. You would be amazed to see the brilliant and inspired acting moments he had given in those period much before 1987. Here I am depicting a series of fabulous performances of Mammootty in the period starting from October 1983 to August 1985 for the benefit of his young fans as well as the students of cinema who have no idea of this period and his classic performances.  
> 
> *1. Koodevide - October 1983 - Captain Thomas* - Probably Mammootty's best performance in his first 3 years as an actor (period from 1980-1983). Even after 35 years, the performance stands out. "Njhane....Kanjhirappallikkaran Christianiya......." ennu thudanghunna dialogue um prakadanavum mathram mathi aa kadhapathram ennum nammude manassil jeevikkan. 
> Koodevide and Captain Thomas showed the cinema fraternity, both the class and the mass,   what was in store in years to come. 
> 
> *2. Aksharanghal - March 1984 - Jayadevan* - The movie in which Mammootty looked the towering Bharath Gopi in the eye. It was a treat to watch these two great actors facing each other. Fantastic performance from Mammootty in a very difficult role at a very early part of his career. Aksharanghalile Jayadevan Mammootty yude adyakala cinema jeevithathile oru nazhikakkallanu. 
> 
> *3. Aalkkoottathil Thaniye - June 1984 - Rajan* - One of the most underrated performances of Mammootty. Actually he has acted his heart out as Rajan in the movie. Again , a very difficult role , as he would not get the  viewers' sympathy  at all. Kuttappeduthalukalkkum, veerppumuttalukalkkum naduvil onnu thurannu chirikkano manassu panku veykkano illathe vishamikkunna Rajan Mammootty yude asamanya prakadanam thanneyayirunnu. 
> 
> ...


*ellaam onninonnu mikacha padangal*

----------


## Deepu k

> Yathra ennoru Malayalam film undo ikka yude???


Yathra  highest grosser anu 1985 ile. Kuttichathan 1984 ullathu kondu inudstry  hit ayilla enne ollu.njan yathra kanunnathu erattupettayil ninnananu.school inu holiday koduthu njangal studentsne ellam kanichu teachermar. Athu pole talk vanna huge hit anu yathra. Ente kayyil pandu enthinte video cassatte undayirunnu.

----------


## Deepu k

Wiki kodkkunna pala relesing datesum thettanu.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

All are my favorites too  @Devarajan Master . I often revisit scene from these gems in youtube. Especially Kanjirappalli Thomachan's voice modulation and mannerism in that scene. That heavily reminds me of my perappan (dad's elder brother, he is no more). Even minute details. Such a keen observation level at the initial phase of career. Pinne Royichayante office-il murukkum achappavum ayittu shobhana pokunna scene and so many other scene from Kanamarayathu. Royichan is one of my all time fav character. Aksharangal aanenkil a character which showed all phases of a lifetime on screen. Thozhuthu madangum song varunna aa portion with seema okke favorite aanu. Pinne bharath gopi confrontation scenes. Anubandham aa nattil ninnu pokumbol last seemaye kanan varunna scene. Pinne Karunan aanenkil, chandruvinte oru mungami. Manliness and voice! Alkoottathil thaniye, his helplessness... One scene I often watch is the final scene with lal.. where he accuses him and leave.. Pinne Yatra.. theatril poyi cinema adhikam kandittillatha ente amma innum orthu parayunna theatrical experience-il onnu aanu, the other one being amaram. Ippozhum tv-yude munnil oru cinema kanan vendi amma irikkarullathu Yathra mathram aanu.

----------


## Mammooka fan

Youtube il veruthe nokyapo best mammooka scenes kand
Ambo pothanmada , mathilukal , bhoothakanadi ,yatra scenes oke onude kandapo romacham
I will say he is the best in thz business ❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## wideeyes

> Aadhunika cinema budhijeevikalum Mammootty yude polum cheruppakkaraya aaradhakarum dharichirikkunnathu 1987 July il iranghiya New Delhiyum augustil iranghiya Thaniyavarthanavum kazhinjhaanu Mammootty yugathinte aarambham ennu.  They are thoroughly mistaken. 1987 nu munpu thane Mammootty ethandu 10 nu mukalil BBs and megahitsum 40 nu mukalil hits and superhitsum nalkiyittundakum! How many people know that?  Now forget about hits and BBs. You would be amazed to see the brilliant and inspired acting moments he had given in those period much before 1987. Here I am depicting a series of fabulous performances of Mammootty in the period starting from October 1983 to August 1985 for the benefit of his young fans as well as the students of cinema who have no idea of this period and his classic performances.  
> 
> *1. Koodevide - October 1983 - Captain Thomas* - Probably Mammootty's best performance in his first 3 years as an actor (period from 1980-1983). Even after 35 years, the performance stands out. "Njhane....Kanjhirappallikkaran Christianiya......." ennu thudanghunna dialogue um prakadanavum mathram mathi aa kadhapathram ennum nammude manassil jeevikkan. 
> Koodevide and Captain Thomas showed the cinema fraternity, both the class and the mass,   what was in store in years to come. 
> 
> *2. Aksharanghal - March 1984 - Jayadevan* - The movie in which Mammootty looked the towering Bharath Gopi in the eye. It was a treat to watch these two great actors facing each other. Fantastic performance from Mammootty in a very difficult role at a very early part of his career. Aksharanghalile Jayadevan Mammootty yude adyakala cinema jeevithathile oru nazhikakkallanu. 
> 
> *3. Aalkkoottathil Thaniye - June 1984 - Rajan* - One of the most underrated performances of Mammootty. Actually he has acted his heart out as Rajan in the movie. Again , a very difficult role , as he would not get the  viewers' sympathy  at all. Kuttappeduthalukalkkum, veerppumuttalukalkkum naduvil onnu thurannu chirikkano manassu panku veykkano illathe vishamikkunna Rajan Mammootty yude asamanya prakadanam thanneyayirunnu. 
> 
> ...


എല്ലാ പുതിയ സിനിമ പ്രേമികളും  സമയം കിട്ടുമ്പോൾ ഇതൊക്കെ ഒന്ന്  കാണുന്നത് നന്നായിരിക്കും

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## madhavankutti

Watched august 1 today while travelling  orupad thavana kandata but ipozhum a movie oru pretekata tahannaya malayalam itartilula movies adikam illa oru filimle ella charactersum nannai perform cheyta movies 80 s sesham eduthal this must be one of it vere enik thonitllth yavanika,  ovvg, devasuram,  kireedam and amaram anu ella charcterzum extra ordinary  perform cheytitulath and yavanika stands the first

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Yathra release aavumpol enikk 1 vayassu polum aayittilla..

Ennittum aa samayathe pala padangalum performances ottum outdated aayi thonnunnathe illa..




> Yathra  highest grosser anu 1985 ile. Kuttichathan 1984 ullathu kondu inudstry  hit ayilla enne ollu.njan yathra kanunnathu erattupettayil ninnananu.school inu holiday koduthu njangal studentsne ellam kanichu teachermar. Athu pole talk vanna huge hit anu yathra. Ente kayyil pandu enthinte video cassatte undayirunnu.

----------


## moovybuf

August 1 us one of my favourite..and always one for the repeat watch.... athile mammooty mannerisms kidu aanu...

----------


## classic

Thanks for the write-up Master..

I will have to revisit all those films except Yathra & Adiyozhukkukal as only those two are still fresh in my memory. Would like a complete list of best performances.. Just wanna make sure those characters & films are fresh in my memory.




> Aadhunika cinema budhijeevikalum Mammootty yude polum cheruppakkaraya aaradhakarum dharichirikkunnathu 1987 July il iranghiya New Delhiyum augustil iranghiya Thaniyavarthanavum kazhinjhaanu Mammootty yugathinte aarambham ennu.  They are thoroughly mistaken. 1987 nu munpu thane Mammootty ethandu 10 nu mukalil BBs and megahitsum 40 nu mukalil hits and superhitsum nalkiyittundakum! How many people know that?  Now forget about hits and BBs. You would be amazed to see the brilliant and inspired acting moments he had given in those period much before 1987. Here I am depicting a series of fabulous performances of Mammootty in the period starting from October 1983 to August 1985 for the benefit of his young fans as well as the students of cinema who have no idea of this period and his classic performances.  
> 
> *1. Koodevide - October 1983 - Captain Thomas* - Probably Mammootty's best performance in his first 3 years as an actor (period from 1980-1983). Even after 35 years, the performance stands out. "Njhane....Kanjhirappallikkaran Christianiya......." ennu thudanghunna dialogue um prakadanavum mathram mathi aa kadhapathram ennum nammude manassil jeevikkan. 
> Koodevide and Captain Thomas showed the cinema fraternity, both the class and the mass,   what was in store in years to come. 
> 
> *2. Aksharanghal - March 1984 - Jayadevan* - The movie in which Mammootty looked the towering Bharath Gopi in the eye. It was a treat to watch these two great actors facing each other. Fantastic performance from Mammootty in a very difficult role at a very early part of his career. Aksharanghalile Jayadevan Mammootty yude adyakala cinema jeevithathile oru nazhikakkallanu. 
> 
> *3. Aalkkoottathil Thaniye - June 1984 - Rajan* - One of the most underrated performances of Mammootty. Actually he has acted his heart out as Rajan in the movie. Again , a very difficult role , as he would not get the  viewers' sympathy  at all. Kuttappeduthalukalkkum, veerppumuttalukalkkum naduvil onnu thurannu chirikkano manassu panku veykkano illathe vishamikkunna Rajan Mammootty yude asamanya prakadanam thanneyayirunnu. 
> 
> ...

----------


## classic

Anubandham kandu.. What a movie..  :Thnku:  master.. Ee Padam ithinu mump njan kandirunnilla.. Kannanthaliyum kaattu kurinjiyum fav paattayirunnu.. BGM um manassil orma und.. pakshe aadyamayanu Padam kaanunnath.. Ithinu mump bits and pieces aayi kandu kaananam..

Oru kathaakaranum Jnaniyum aaya aal script writer aavunnathinte gunam nallonamund.. MT sir  :salut:  Ozhukunna puzha pole allel oru Kavitha polathe cinema.. MT yude pala cinemakalum inganeyanallo.. MT thanne direct cheytha Oru Cheru Punchiri yum angane aanallo..

Ethra manoharamaya pashchaathala sangeetham.. AaaAaAaa nnulla aa BGM namme veroru thalathil kond povunnu.. Shyam sir  :salut:   BGM um Mammookkayude pathinja samsaravum shailiyum cinema kk oru prathyeka feel thannu vere level il ethichu.

IV Shashi is IV Shashi.. As usual detailing valare mikachayirunnu.. Aa school kettippedukkunna scenes okke ethra manoharamayanu kaanichath.. Nalla casting.. Ellarum mikachu ninnu.. Harimon aayi abhinayicha aa payyan albhuthappeduthunna abhinayam kazhcha vechu.. Pathivu pole Mammookka Muraleedharan Maash aayi jeevichu.. Anneram thanne ithihaasamanenn theliyichirunnu enn ippazha manassilaye.. Seemayum nannayi abhinayichu.. Lalettanum Shobhanayum valare nannayi.. Lalettan kurach raw aaya pole thonni.. 

Mammookka yum Lalettanum MT yude oru thirakkathayil oru class movie yil veendum abhinayichu kaanaan verutheyoru moham..

Cinema kandu manassu niranju..

----------


## moovybuf

Mammooty has done many matured roles early in his career...it's like he has been 35-45 for almost 4 decades  :Very Happy:

----------


## classic

Very true.. Varshathil Mammookka Mamthayod parayunna dialogue undallo.. ninte okke prayama ente experience.. athoru nenjil tharakkunna dialogue aayirunnu..




> Mammooty has done many matured roles early in his career...it's like he has been 35-45 for almost 4 decades

----------


## moovybuf

> Very true.. Varshathil Mammookka Mamthayod parayunna dialogue undallo.. ninte okke prayama ente experience.. athoru nenjil tharakkunna dialogue aayirunnu..


honestly just the compare the present crop of actors  with his early phase ..and it's obvious how difficult it is for these young guys to pull of matured roles emphatically...

----------


## classic

https://youtu.be/ScIoER034_0

Ithile aa jail scene il Mammookka yude kannile theekkanal..

Mass movies il immathiri kidilan acting performance.. Ath Mammookka kke pattulloo (except Lalettan in Devasuram)

----------


## roshy

https://www.facebook.com/665353977/p...6025416988978/

----------


## Antonio

Parole in Mazhavil Manorama this Sunday..

----------


## maryland

> Parole in Mazhavil Manorama this Sunday..


 :Band: 
family drama... :Clap: 
parolkkaalam mmade parolkkaalam... :Lapharp:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Parole in Mazhavil Manorama this Sunday..


documentary serial   :Wallbash:

----------


## Antonio

> documentary serial


Climax feeeeeeeegaram...
Chumma oru adikonda security marichu...
Wowww.. heartattack aakum kaaranam

----------


## Veiwer11

*Nirakkoottu: 
Kidilam Performace alle Not easy to Pull Off*

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Anubandham kandu.. What a movie..  master.. Ee Padam ithinu mump njan kandirunnilla.. Kannanthaliyum kaattu kurinjiyum fav paattayirunnu.. BGM um manassil orma und.. pakshe aadyamayanu Padam kaanunnath.. Ithinu mump bits and pieces aayi kandu kaananam..
> 
> Oru kathaakaranum Jnaniyum aaya aal script writer aavunnathinte gunam nallonamund.. MT sir  Ozhukunna puzha pole allel oru Kavitha polathe cinema.. MT yude pala cinemakalum inganeyanallo.. MT thanne direct cheytha Oru Cheru Punchiri yum angane aanallo..
> 
> Ethra manoharamaya pashchaathala sangeetham.. AaaAaAaa nnulla aa BGM namme veroru thalathil kond povunnu.. Shyam sir   BGM um Mammookkayude pathinja samsaravum shailiyum cinema kk oru prathyeka feel thannu vere level il ethichu.
> 
> IV Shashi is IV Shashi.. As usual detailing valare mikachayirunnu.. Aa school kettippedukkunna scenes okke ethra manoharamayanu kaanichath.. Nalla casting.. Ellarum mikachu ninnu.. Harimon aayi abhinayicha aa payyan albhuthappeduthunna abhinayam kazhcha vechu.. Pathivu pole Mammookka Muraleedharan Maash aayi jeevichu.. Anneram thanne ithihaasamanenn theliyichirunnu enn ippazha manassilaye.. Seemayum nannayi abhinayichu.. Lalettanum Shobhanayum valare nannayi.. Lalettan kurach raw aaya pole thonni.. 
> 
> Mammookka yum Lalettanum MT yude oru thirakkathayil oru class movie yil veendum abhinayichu kaanaan verutheyoru moham..
> ...


Anubandham ishttappettu ennarinjhathil santhosham. It's one of my all time favorite. Ini njhan itta listil kanatha padanghal kaanoo.
Koodevide kandittille? Aksharanghal kandittille? Watching these movies are minimum requirement to become a genuine fan of Mammootty the actor.
Kochuthemmadi kaananam. Ottakkayyanaya Shekharan Master. Another M.T. character. Anubandhathile Muraleedharan masterekkalum gente aayittulla master. Kochuthemmadi was directed by A.Vincent, one of the greatest film makers of all time. 
Bharathante Kathodu Kathoram kandittille? Illenkil kananam. Bharathante thanne Pranamam kandittundo? Suhasini centric padam. Pakshe Mammootty was impressive in a role which was not the protagonist. 
Mattoral enna K.G.George nte padathile supporting role nannayirunnu. Karamana yanu central character cheythathu. 
I.V.Sasi-Lohithadas chernnorukkiya Mukthi kandittille? I.V.Sasi-M.T yude Midhya kandittundakumallo?

----------


## wideeyes

> *Anubandham* ishttappettu ennarinjhathil santhosham. It's one of my all time favorite. Ini njhan itta listil kanatha padanghal kaanoo.
> *Koodevide* kandittille? *Aksharanghal* kandittille? Watching these movies are minimum requirement to become a genuine fan of Mammootty the actor.
> *Kochuthemmadi* kaananam. Ottakkayyanaya Shekharan Master. Another M.T. character. Anubandhathile Muraleedharan masterekkalum gente aayittulla master. Kochuthemmadi was directed by A.Vincent, one of the greatest film makers of all time. 
> Bharathante *Kathodu Kathoram* kandittille? Illenkil kananam. Bharathante thanne Pranamam kandittundo? Suhasini centric padam. Pakshe Mammootty was impressive in a role which was not the protagonist. 
> Mattoral enna K.G.George nte padathile supporting role nannayirunnu. Karamana yanu central character cheythathu. 
> I.V.Sasi-Lohithadas chernnorukkiya *Mukthi* kandittille? I.V.Sasi-M.T yude *Midhya* kandittundakumallo?


ഇതൊക്കെ കണ്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്.

മാസ്റ്റർ ഒരു ത്രെഡ് തുടങ്ങണം, മാസ്റ്റർ കണ്ട  മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ വിശകലനവുമായി..."എന്റെ  വിസ്മയ ചിത്രലോകത്തിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടി"


പലരും പഴയ പടങ്ങളെ കുറിച്ച് അറിവില്ലാത്തവരാണ്...അവർക്കും കണ്ടിട്ടുള്ളവർക്കും ഗുണമാകും

----------


## sachin

http://www.mangalam.com/news/detail/...zhasiraja.html

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Ikka- Salim Ahmed teaminte Mappila Khalasi enna oru project undo..fbyil news karangi nadakkunnu..With some newspaper or magazine cutting.

----------


## moovybuf

what was the difference between mithya and mukthi ?

----------


## wideeyes

> http://www.mangalam.com/news/detail/...zhasiraja.html


അയാള് പടത്തിനു സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് എഴുതാനുള്ള വല്ല ചാൻസുമുണ്ടോ...

----------


## ballu

> what was the difference between mithya and mukthi ?


randum ethandu ore format annu 

Midhya - Bussinesskaran anathan oru kudumbathinu self proclaimed valiyettan avunnu. anniyane pole kandavan (SG) vazhi thetti smuggling nadathunnu.....kaamukiye sacrifice cheyunnu

Mukthi - Collector ....technically allanklum virtually anathathwam ....officially Valiyettan ....biological anniyan(Rehman) vazhitettunnu ....politics/riots ....kaamukiye thekkunnu ...

----------


## moovybuf

> randum ethandu ore format annu 
> 
> Midhya - Bussinesskaran anathan oru kudumbathinu self proclaimed valiyettan avunnu. anniyane pole kandavan (SG) vazhi thetti smuggling nadathunnu.....kaamukiye sacrifice cheyunnu
> 
> Mukthi - Collector ....technically allanklum virtually anathathwam ....officially Valiyettan ....biological anniyan(Rehman) vazhitettunnu ....politics/riots ....kaamukiye thekkunnu ...


ok.. Mukthi kanditund... it was a good one..

appo orennam koodi und.. jailor... mahesh oke ulla movie.. i was thinking one of the above was hte jailor one... too much confusion..  :Very Happy:

----------


## maryland

> ok.. Mukthi kanditund... it was a good one..
> 
> appo orennam koodi und.. jailor... mahesh oke ulla movie.. i was thinking one of the above was hte jailor one... too much confusion..


MUDRA... :Band:

----------


## ballu

> ok.. Mukthi kanditund... it was a good one..
> 
> appo orennam koodi und.. jailor... mahesh oke ulla movie.. i was thinking one of the above was hte jailor one... too much confusion..



Jailor role ennu anno udeshichathu ?

athu Mudra .....

elam otta vaaikil ulla Mi,Mu,Ma  ennu thudanghunathile confusion annu  :Laughing: 


Off
ee Mammooty fansinu palarkum mamooty cinemakale patti valiya dhaarana ella ennu thonunnu .....kurachu divasam munpu oru aalu ..."yatra" enna oru padam ondo ennu chodicha post kandu  :Laughing:

----------


## maryland

> Jailor role ennu anno udeshichathu ?
> 
> athu Mudra .....
> 
> elam otta vaaikil ulla Mi,Mu,Ma  ennu thudanghunathile confusion annu 
> 
> 
> Off
> ee Mammooty fansinu palarkum mamooty cinemakale patti valiya dhaarana ella ennu thonunnu .....kurachu divasam munpu oru aalu ..."yatra" enna oru padam ondo ennu chodicha post kandu


Rajamanikyam, Mayavi, Thuruppugulan okke kandu fan aaya aarenkilum aavum.. :Beee:

----------


## ballu

> Rajamanikyam, Mayavi, Thuruppugulan okke kandu fan aaya aarenkilum aavum..


 :Biggrin:  ..........

----------


## Antonio

> ഇതൊക്കെ കണ്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്.
> 
> മാസ്റ്റർ ഒരു ത്രെഡ് തുടങ്ങണം, മാസ്റ്റർ കണ്ട  മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ വിശകലനവുമായി..."എന്റെ  വിസ്മയ ചിത്രലോകത്തിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടി"
> 
> 
> പലരും പഴയ പടങ്ങളെ കുറിച്ച് അറിവില്ലാത്തവരാണ്...അവർക്കും കണ്ടിട്ടുള്ളവർക്കും ഗുണമാകും


Exactly...
Ikka films ne kurich enikk Oru reference aavashyamund...neraye films ariyathu polum illa.

----------


## moovybuf

> Jailor role ennu anno udeshichathu ?
> 
> athu Mudra .....
> 
> elam otta vaaikil ulla Mi,Mu,Ma  ennu thudanghunathile confusion annu 
> 
> 
> Off
> *ee Mammooty fansinu palarkum mamooty cinemakale patti valiya dhaarana ella ennu thonunnu* .....kurachu divasam munpu oru aalu ..."yatra" enna oru padam ondo ennu chodicha post kandu


dei dei... over aakalle... orma shakthi ithiri kuravaane ulllo...  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## Antonio

> Rajamanikyam, Mayavi, Thuruppugulan okke kandu fan aaya aarenkilum aavum..


Athu njaana...
Ayyooo..njan Vadakkan Veeragadha aakum aadyam kandath athum TV il..pinne Mathilukal parents paranjitu TV il kandu..
Sharikkum orma ullath, Kouravar muthal okke aanu..
Appoos, Thinkalazhcha nalla divasam, Mahayanam okke kandu..year thirichu onnum Parayan ormayilla
Sorry...athinu shesham anagne pazhaya padangal kaanan pattarillaaarunuu..

Sorry ..all dear senior ikka fans..
Arivillyama thanne aanu...

----------


## Mike



----------


## BASH1982

> Athu njaana...
> Ayyooo..njan Vadakkan Veeragadha aakum aadyam kandath athum TV il..pinne Mathilukal parents paranjitu TV il kandu..
> Sharikkum orma ullath, Kouravar muthal okke aanu..
> Appoos, Thinkalazhcha nalla divasam, Mahayanam okke kandu..year thirichu onnum Parayan ormayilla
> Sorry...athinu shesham anagne pazhaya padangal kaanan pattarillaaarunuu..
> 
> Sorry ..all dear senior ikka fans..
> Arivillyama thanne aanu...


Kanamarayathu onnu try cheyy

----------


## BASH1982

> randum ethandu ore format annu 
> 
> Midhya - Bussinesskaran anathan oru kudumbathinu self proclaimed valiyettan avunnu. anniyane pole kandavan (SG) vazhi thetti smuggling nadathunnu.....kaamukiye sacrifice cheyunnu
> 
> Mukthi - Collector ....technically allanklum virtually anathathwam ....officially Valiyettan ....biological anniyan(Rehman) vazhitettunnu ....politics/riots ....kaamukiye thekkunnu ...


Midhya enikku othiri ishtama
Pothuve arum paranarshichu kandittilla

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Midhya enikku othiri ishtama
> Pothuve arum paranarshichu kandittilla


Orikkal njhanum Thevallipparambanum(ente ormma shariyanenkil) Midhya yekkurichu ivide kureyere chat cheythirunnu.

----------


## BASH1982

> Orikkal njhanum Thevallipparambanum(ente ormma shariyanenkil) Midhya yekkurichu ivide kureyere chat cheythirunnu.


Imo underrated movie

----------


## classic

Anubandham ishttappettu enn mathramalla valareyere ishttappettu.. Mammookka yude character and performance mathramalla, child artist, MT, IV Shashi, Shyam.. it has straighly run into become one of my all time favs too..

Master ningalude ee list le pala padangalum peru kelkkumpol kandathano enn parayan pattunnilla.. Katha nokkatte.. mikkavarum kandu kaananam..  :Smile: 

Nokkiyitt thirich varaam.. kaanathathokke kaanum.. 

Master, ningal theerchayayum Mammookka yude cinema kale Patti ezhuthanam.. That will be a great asset not only for Mammootty fans, but fans of Malayalam cinema.

Pinne namukk ellarkkum koodi adhikam vaikathe oru get together vekkanam.. Oru raavum pakalum Mammookka cinema ye pattiyum Malayalam cinema ye pattiyum indian cinema ye pattiyum okke aayi nalla rasam aayirikkum.. pinne most importantly, Ningal Ann paranjath pole Mammookka kk vendi enthelum nammal FK Mammootty fans nu cheyyan pattumo ennum koodi nokkanam..




> Anubandham ishttappettu ennarinjhathil santhosham. It's one of my all time favorite. Ini njhan itta listil kanatha padanghal kaanoo.
> Koodevide kandittille? Aksharanghal kandittille? Watching these movies are minimum requirement to become a genuine fan of Mammootty the actor.
> Kochuthemmadi kaananam. Ottakkayyanaya Shekharan Master. Another M.T. character. Anubandhathile Muraleedharan masterekkalum gente aayittulla master. Kochuthemmadi was directed by A.Vincent, one of the greatest film makers of all time. 
> Bharathante Kathodu Kathoram kandittille? Illenkil kananam. Bharathante thanne Pranamam kandittundo? Suhasini centric padam. Pakshe Mammootty was impressive in a role which was not the protagonist. 
> Mattoral enna K.G.George nte padathile supporting role nannayirunnu. Karamana yanu central character cheythathu. 
> I.V.Sasi-Lohithadas chernnorukkiya Mukthi kandittille? I.V.Sasi-M.T yude Midhya kandittundakumallo?

----------


## ballu

> Midhya enikku othiri ishtama
> Pothuve arum paranarshichu kandittilla


Midhya, Padheyam..... both of these lohi scripts have a certain MT quality....otta nottathil MT script annu enne thonnu... I was really surprised when I got to know that both belonged to Lohi.
Midhya nalla padam annu...ishtapetta cinema.

----------


## ballu

> dei dei... over aakalle... orma shakthi ithiri kuravaane ulllo... ...


Mammootyde randu popular cinemakalude difference okke enghane pachaku chodicha... athum die hard fan ennu parayunavar... njan parayunathu annu alle prashnam  :Laughing:

----------


## moovybuf

> Mammootyde randu popular cinemakalude difference okke enghane pachaku chodicha... athum die hard fan ennu parayunavar... njan parayunathu annu alle prashnam


njaan ee peru orthu vekkunathil weak aanu.. cinima moonum kandath thanne... Jailor aayitulla cinima nalla ishtamaanu... Especially the juveniles and mammooty relationship ...

----------


## Antonio

> Kanamarayathu onnu try cheyy


Hmmm...ok.

----------


## BangaloreaN

Keep the discussions in this thread to Mammootty and his movies.

Use ROOM thread to discuss other movies.

----------


## ballu

> Keep the discussions in this thread to Mammootty and his movies.
> 
> Use ROOM thread to discuss other movies.



ee post okke roomil shift cheyu .....eniku reply kodukanam

----------


## King Amal

😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ee post okke roomil shift cheyu .....*eniku reply kodukanam*


addict aayi poyi alle  :Laughing: 

btw ee ROOM thread evideyaa? ellaverkum praveshnam undoo?

----------


## ballu

> addict aayi poyi alle 
> 
> btw ee ROOM thread evideyaa? ellaverkum praveshnam undoo?



Reviews of old movies threadinte short form .... Room ....aarkum praveshikam ........

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

:Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## maryland

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


mallayyaaaaa…. :Heat:

----------


## ALEXI

> Midhya, Padheyam..... both of these lohi scripts have a certain MT quality....otta nottathil MT script annu enne thonnu... I was really surprised when I got to know that both belonged to Lohi.
> Midhya nalla padam annu...ishtapetta cinema.


Mukthiyum Mudrayum lohiyanu...Midhya M.T yude script aanu

----------


## ballu

> Mukthiyum Mudrayum lohiyanu...Midhya M.T yude script aanu


Okay....chumma alla Midhya MT hangover thoniyathu....

----------


## KOBRA

> Okay....chumma alla Midhya MT hangover thoniyathu....


m 

Mukthi film kandalum thonnum Mt ezuthyathanu ennu. Lohi  anu enkkilum

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## ballu

Anubandham on Asianet now. Kazinjha divasam evvide discuss cheythirunu. In case anyone wants to watch.

----------


## ABE

> Aadhunika cinema budhijeevikalum Mammootty yude polum cheruppakkaraya aaradhakarum dharichirikkunnathu 1987 July il iranghiya New Delhiyum augustil iranghiya Thaniyavarthanavum kazhinjhaanu Mammootty yugathinte aarambham ennu.  They are thoroughly mistaken. 1987 nu munpu thane Mammootty ethandu 10 nu mukalil BBs and megahitsum 40 nu mukalil hits and superhitsum nalkiyittundakum! How many people know that?  Now forget about hits and BBs. You would be amazed to see the brilliant and inspired acting moments he had given in those period much before 1987. Here I am depicting a series of fabulous performances of Mammootty in the period starting from October 1983 to August 1985 for the benefit of his young fans as well as the students of cinema who have no idea of this period and his classic performances.  
> 
> *1. Koodevide - October 1983 - Captain Thomas* - Probably Mammootty's best performance in his first 3 years as an actor (period from 1980-1983). Even after 35 years, the performance stands out. "Njhane....Kanjhirappallikkaran Christianiya......." ennu thudanghunna dialogue um prakadanavum mathram mathi aa kadhapathram ennum nammude manassil jeevikkan. 
> Koodevide and Captain Thomas showed the cinema fraternity, both the class and the mass,   what was in store in years to come. 
> 
> *2. Aksharanghal - March 1984 - Jayadevan* - The movie in which Mammootty looked the towering Bharath Gopi in the eye. It was a treat to watch these two great actors facing each other. Fantastic performance from Mammootty in a very difficult role at a very early part of his career. Aksharanghalile Jayadevan Mammootty yude adyakala cinema jeevithathile oru nazhikakkallanu. 
> 
> *3. Aalkkoottathil Thaniye - June 1984 - Rajan* - One of the most underrated performances of Mammootty. Actually he has acted his heart out as Rajan in the movie. Again , a very difficult role , as he would not get the  viewers' sympathy  at all. Kuttappeduthalukalkkum, veerppumuttalukalkkum naduvil onnu thurannu chirikkano manassu panku veykkano illathe vishamikkunna Rajan Mammootty yude asamanya prakadanam thanneyayirunnu. 
> 
> ...


KOchuthemmadi koode listil idamaayirunnu 1986 movie.
Direction : Vincent
Script: MT Vasudevan Nair 
Mammootty, Sreeni, Adoor Bhasi etc..
I think Mam act as a retired pattalam and become a teacher,  exaxctly cannot remember the movie story, but it was a good one.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Orikkal njhanum Thevallipparambanum(ente ormma shariyanenkil) Midhya yekkurichu ivide kureyere chat cheythirunnu.


Orma shari aanu.  :Smile:  Almost 2 years back. A movie that even mam fans rarely talk about. Favorite for me.

----------


## BASH1982

> Orma shari aanu.  Almost 2 years back. A movie that even mam fans rarely talk about. Favorite for me.


Njanum kevinum pandu onnu discuss cheythatha arum valuthayittu discuss cheythu kandittilla a padam

----------


## ShahSM

> Midhya, Padheyam..... both of these lohi scripts have a certain MT quality....otta nottathil MT script annu enne thonnu... I was really surprised when I got to know that both belonged to Lohi.
> Midhya nalla padam annu...ishtapetta cinema.


ഇതിൽ പാഥേയം ആണ് സൂപ്പർ..
ഈ സിനിമ തട്ടിക്കൂട്ടി എടുത്തതാണോ? അതായത് ഇത് ഭരത് ഗോപിക്ക് വേണ്ടി ഡേറ്റ് കൊടുത്ത സിനിമയല്ലേ! ഭരത് ഗോപി പറഞ്ഞതായി ഓർമയുണ്ട് ചങ്ങായിയുടെ കഷ്ടകാലത്ത് മമ്മൂട്ടി വന്ന് തന്നെ വച്ച് സിനിമ നിർമിക്കാനായി (?) പറഞ്ഞതായി 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Anubandham ishttappettu ennarinjhathil santhosham. It's one of my all time favorite. Ini njhan itta listil kanatha padanghal kaanoo.
> Koodevide kandittille? Aksharanghal kandittille? Watching these movies are minimum requirement to become a genuine fan of Mammootty the actor.
> Kochuthemmadi kaananam. Ottakkayyanaya Shekharan Master. Another M.T. character. Anubandhathile Muraleedharan masterekkalum gente aayittulla master. Kochuthemmadi was directed by A.Vincent, one of the greatest film makers of all time. 
> Bharathante Kathodu Kathoram kandittille? Illenkil kananam. Bharathante thanne Pranamam kandittundo? Suhasini centric padam. Pakshe Mammootty was impressive in a role which was not the protagonist. 
> Mattoral enna K.G.George nte padathile supporting role nannayirunnu. Karamana yanu central character cheythathu. 
> I.V.Sasi-Lohithadas chernnorukkiya Mukthi kandittille? I.V.Sasi-M.T yude Midhya kandittundakumallo?


അക്ഷരങ്ങൾ കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല.. യൂടൂബിലില്ല.. അനുബന്ധവും കൊച്ചുതെമ്മാടിയും വളരെയധികം ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട സിനിമയാണ്, കൊച്ചു തെമ്മാടിയിൽ ആ പയ്യൻ സൂപ്പർ ആണ്! കാതോട് കാതോരം ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടില്ല..
മറ്റൊരാളും കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല.. മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പഴയ സിനിമകളിൽ ചങ്ങായി ലീഡ് റോളല്ലാത്ത സിനിമകൾ പൊതുവെ കാണാറില്ല... ഏതായാലും ഇത് കണ്ടേക്കാം!

വേറെയൊരു സിനിമയുണ്ട് അധികമാരും കാണാൻ സാധ്യതയില്ലാത്തത്.. നൊമ്പരത്തിപ്പൂവ്, മാധവിയാണ് മെയിൻ.. മമ്മൂട്ടി ഒരു cameo ആയിട്ടാണ്.. ഇതും നല്ല സിനിമയാണ്.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> ഇതിൽ പാഥേയം ആണ് സൂപ്പർ..
> ഈ സിനിമ തട്ടിക്കൂട്ടി എടുത്തതാണോ? അതായത് ഇത് ഭരത് ഗോപിക്ക് വേണ്ടി ഡേറ്റ് കൊടുത്ത സിനിമയല്ലേ! ഭരത് ഗോപി പറഞ്ഞതായി ഓർമയുണ്ട് ചങ്ങായിയുടെ കഷ്ടകാലത്ത് മമ്മൂട്ടി വന്ന് തന്നെ വച്ച് സിനിമ നിർമിക്കാനായി (?) പറഞ്ഞതായി 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Cinema ugran annu. 
Bharat gopi paranjha kaariyam ariyilla.......

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Orma shari aanu.  Almost 2 years back. A movie that even mam fans rarely talk about. Favorite for me.


first half oke nice mood aanu padam..

----------


## thumbikuttan

> അക്ഷരങ്ങൾ കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല.. യൂടൂബിലില്ല.. അനുബന്ധവും കൊച്ചുതെമ്മാടിയും വളരെയധികം ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട സിനിമയാണ്, കൊച്ചു തെമ്മാടിയിൽ ആ പയ്യൻ സൂപ്പർ ആണ്! കാതോട് കാതോരം ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടില്ല..
> മറ്റൊരാളും കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല.. മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പഴയ സിനിമകളിൽ ചങ്ങായി ലീഡ് റോളല്ലാത്ത സിനിമകൾ പൊതുവെ കാണാറില്ല... ഏതായാലും ഇത് കണ്ടേക്കാം!
> 
> വേറെയൊരു സിനിമയുണ്ട് അധികമാരും കാണാൻ സാധ്യതയില്ലാത്തത്.. നൊമ്പരത്തിപ്പൂവ്, മാധവിയാണ് മെയിൻ.. മമ്മൂട്ടി ഒരു cameo ആയിട്ടാണ്.. ഇതും നല്ല സിനിമയാണ്.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


padmarajante oru nalla padam aanu.. but aarum aa filmne patti samsarichu kettitu polumilla.. oru interviewil ikka director renjithinodu parayunnund ikkaku ishtapetta padangalil onnanu nombarathipoovu ennu. aa title athrakku manoharamanu ennoke..

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Kanamarayathu onnu try cheyy


kanamarayath oke cut classic aanu... ikkayodu vallathoru bahumanam thonnuna character aanu.. athile chila dialogues oke kidu aanu.. the main dialogue by shobana "thirichu kittatha sneham manassinte vingalaanu" .

----------


## ballu

> padmarajante oru nalla padam aanu.. but aarum aa filmne patti samsarichu kettitu polumilla.. oru interviewil ikka director renjithinodu parayunnund ikkaku ishtapetta padangalil onnanu nombarathipoovu ennu. aa title athrakku manoharamanu ennoke..



Nombarathipoovinte tittle track....BGM ...oru raksha ellatha feel annu ...Johonson maash alle ?
sheri annu ....valare nalla cinema .....pakshe discussionil varaarilla.....
Mam cameo ennu parayan pattilla....athiyavishyam length ulla vesham annu ....
Madhaviyum Baby soniyayum mukhya veshal cheytha cinemayil Lead allatha character cheyan superstar aya Mam samatichathu thanne appreciate cheyanam ....
cinema kurachu depressing annu ...athondu repeat ayi adhikam kaanarilla....

----------


## jimmy

> ഇതിൽ പാഥേയം ആണ് സൂപ്പർ..
> ഈ സിനിമ തട്ടിക്കൂട്ടി എടുത്തതാണോ? അതായത് ഇത് ഭരത് ഗോപിക്ക് വേണ്ടി ഡേറ്റ് കൊടുത്ത സിനിമയല്ലേ! ഭരത് ഗോപി പറഞ്ഞതായി ഓർമയുണ്ട് ചങ്ങായിയുടെ കഷ്ടകാലത്ത് മമ്മൂട്ടി വന്ന് തന്നെ വച്ച് സിനിമ നിർമിക്കാനായി (?) പറഞ്ഞതായി 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


bharath gopi ude asukham kure better aayappol cheytha movie aayrunnu utsavapittennu, lal ayirunnu nayakan.aa movie shoot samayatho, athinu seshamo gopi admit aayappol mammootty kanan chennu appol mammootty thanne gopi ydo paranju, namukku orumichu oru padam cheyanam, eppo venamenkilum njan ready angine aanu lohi odu paranjathu, athinue sesham pinneyum 3 years eduthu padheyam shoot thudangan, thattikkootiyathonnumalla

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Nombarathipoovinte tittle track....BGM ...oru raksha ellatha feel annu ...Johonson maash alle ?
> sheri annu ....valare nalla cinema .....pakshe discussionil varaarilla.....
> Mam cameo ennu parayan pattilla....athiyavishyam length ulla vesham annu ....
> Madhaviyum Baby soniyayum mukhya veshal cheytha cinemayil Lead allatha character cheyan superstar aya Mam samatichathu thanne appreciate cheyanam ....
> cinema kurachu depressing annu ...athondu repeat ayi adhikam kaanarilla....


music mg radhakrishnan and Jhonson mash aanu.. athile abhinayathinu Soniyaku kerala state best child artist award kitty.
madhaviyude character aanu main highlight. Ikka lengthy cameo aanu.. pinne murali and shaari... madhavi ikkaye kaanan hospitalil chellumpol ulla bgm oke apaaramaanu... pinneedu oruthavana kelkan koodi thalparyam illatha type.. kettal namuku valla mental aayipokumo ennu thonnum.
lalu alexinte nalloru role aanu ithil.

----------


## ballu

> music mg radhakrishnan and Jhonson mash aanu.. athile abhinayathinu Soniyaku kerala state best child artist award kitty.
> madhaviyude character aanu main highlight. Ikka lengthy cameo aanu.. pinne murali and shaari... madhavi ikkaye kaanan hospitalil chellumpol ulla bgm oke apaaramaanu... pinneedu oruthavana kelkan koodi thalparyam illatha type.. kettal namuku valla mental aayipokumo ennu thonnum.



Yeah ....Music MG ...BGM Jhonson maashu.....
cinema oru real life incident base cheythu annu .....Padmarajan vaayicha oru patra vaartha ayirunu inspiration ...oru accident ..achan odicha vandi edichu koode undayiruna kutty maricha sambhavam.
Padmarajan cinemakalil cheriya charactersinu polum oru identity undavum .....ex ethile Jgathyude character ....irritating aaya house owner 
Soniya spaar abhinayam annu ah cinemayil ....valuthu ayapo chumma waste aayi poyi

----------


## classic

News maker, power star oke confirmed aano? Aaranu aniyarayil?

CBI same team aano? Ippozhenganum nadakkumo? Kure aayallo parayan thudangiyitt..

Same with Kunjali karaikar.. I would like it to be directed by someone else, Santhosh Shivan can handle the camera.




>

----------


## Antonio

> News maker, power star oke confirmed aano? Aaranu aniyarayil?
> 
> CBI same team aano? Ippozhenganum nadakkumo? Kure aayallo parayan thudangiyitt..
> 
> Same with Kunjali karaikar.. I would like it to be directed by someone else, Santhosh Shivan can handle the camera.


Power star -Omar film
Babu Antony aaanu

----------


## ABE

*Ee Nombarathipoo pole thanne nalloru padam ayirunnu Padmarajan script cheythu Joshi direect cheytha Ee Thanutha Veluppaankalathu, athil aanu SG aadhyamayi nallavannam onnu abhinayichathu..*

----------


## ABE

Pine Padmarajante adipoli hit undu, Thinkalazhcha NAlla Divasam.........1985-86 padam anennu thonnunnu....

----------


## ShahSM

> *Ee Nombarathipoo pole thanne nalloru padam ayirunnu Padmarajan script cheythu Joshi direect cheytha Ee Thanutha Veluppaankalathu, athil aanu SG aadhyamayi nallavannam onnu abhinayichathu..*


ഇത് ഒട്ടുമിക്കവരും കണ്ടിട്ടുണ്ടാകും!


> Pine Padmarajante adipoli hit undu, Thinkalazhcha NAlla Divasam.........1985-86 padam anennu thonnunnu....


കവിയൂർ പൊന്നമ്മ പ്രധാന കഥാപാത്രമായി ഉള്ളതല്ലേ'? മമ്മൂട്ടി അല്പം നെഗറ്റീവ് ഷേഡിലുള്ളത്..? ഇതും നല്ലതാണ്!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> *Ee Nombarathipoo pole thanne nalloru padam ayirunnu Padmarajan script cheythu Joshi direect cheytha Ee Thanutha Veluppaankalathu, athil aanu SG aadhyamayi nallavannam onnu abhinayichathu..*


ഇരുപതാം നൂറ്റാണ്ട് ഇറങ്ങിയത് ഇതിന് മുന്നേ അല്ലേ? അതിൽ പുള്ളളി കിടിലം ആയിരുന്നു...മോഹൻലാലിനൊപ്പം തന്നെ മികച്ചതാണ്...
പിന്നെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അരപ്പട്ട കെട്ടിയ ഗ്രാമം അടിപൊളി ആണ്..

----------


## ABE

> ഇരുപതാം നൂറ്റാണ്ട് ഇറങ്ങിയത് ഇതിന് മുന്നേ അല്ലേ? അതിൽ പുള്ളളി കിടിലം ആയിരുന്നു...മോഹൻലാലിനൊപ്പം തന്നെ മികച്ചതാണ്...
> പിന്നെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അരപ്പട്ട കെട്ടിയ ഗ്രാമം അടിപൊളി ആണ്..


Irupatham Nolottandil villain allaayirunno, ithoru positive role ayirunnu..

----------


## classic

Oru 10 Kollam munne Mammookka oru interview il paranju adheham remake cheyyan aagrahikkunna film arappetta kettiya gramathil aanenn..

Angane Arappetta kettiya gramathil CD vaangi.. koode Thoovanathumbikal & Namukk parkkan um vaangi.. Padmarajan films.. Thoovanathumbikal & namukk parkkan bits and pieces mathrayirunnu ath vare kandath..

Valiya pratheekshayode Arappetta kandu.. but was a bit disappointed.. Mammookka yude character athra mikachatho cinema athra mathram nannayo thonniyilla..

Same pratheekshayode Kanda Thoovanathumbikal um Namukk Parkkanum nallonam ishttayirunnu.. Namukk parkkanil Thilakan super aayirunnu.. Thoovanathumbikalil Lalettan kasariyenkilum (one of my favs of Lal) enikk athil kidu acting aayi thonniyath aa clean shave changayiye aanu.. Ashokane pedippikkunna.. polappan scene aayirunnu.. car lum paalathinte melelum.. Prob the best film of Padmarajan as a director too..





> ഇരുപതാം നൂറ്റാണ്ട് ഇറങ്ങിയത് ഇതിന് മുന്നേ അല്ലേ? അതിൽ പുള്ളളി കിടിലം ആയിരുന്നു...മോഹൻലാലിനൊപ്പം തന്നെ മികച്ചതാണ്...
> പിന്നെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അരപ്പട്ട കെട്ടിയ ഗ്രാമം അടിപൊളി ആണ്..

----------


## classic

> അക്ഷരങ്ങൾ കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല.. യൂടൂബിലില്ല.. അനുബന്ധവും കൊച്ചുതെമ്മാടിയും വളരെയധികം ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട സിനിമയാണ്, കൊച്ചു തെമ്മാടിയിൽ ആ പയ്യൻ സൂപ്പർ ആണ്! കാതോട് കാതോരം ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടില്ല..
> മറ്റൊരാളും കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല.. മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പഴയ സിനിമകളിൽ ചങ്ങായി ലീഡ് റോളല്ലാത്ത സിനിമകൾ പൊതുവെ കാണാറില്ല... ഏതായാലും ഇത് കണ്ടേക്കാം!
> 
> വേറെയൊരു സിനിമയുണ്ട് അധികമാരും കാണാൻ സാധ്യതയില്ലാത്തത്.. നൊമ്പരത്തിപ്പൂവ്, മാധവിയാണ് മെയിൻ.. മമ്മൂട്ടി ഒരു cameo ആയിട്ടാണ്.. ഇതും നല്ല സിനിമയാണ്.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Anubandhathile child character nte idayil Kochu themmadiyile child character onnumalla.. 




> Anubandham ishttappettu ennarinjhathil santhosham. It's one of my all time favorite. Ini njhan itta listil kanatha padanghal kaanoo.
> Koodevide kandittille? Aksharanghal kandittille? Watching these movies are minimum requirement to become a genuine fan of Mammootty the actor.
> Kochuthemmadi kaananam. Ottakkayyanaya Shekharan Master. Another M.T. character. Anubandhathile Muraleedharan masterekkalum gente aayittulla master. Kochuthemmadi was directed by A.Vincent, one of the greatest film makers of all time. 
> Bharathante Kathodu Kathoram kandittille? Illenkil kananam. Bharathante thanne Pranamam kandittundo? Suhasini centric padam. Pakshe Mammootty was impressive in a role which was not the protagonist. 
> Mattoral enna K.G.George nte padathile supporting role nannayirunnu. Karamana yanu central character cheythathu. 
> I.V.Sasi-Lohithadas chernnorukkiya Mukthi kandittille? I.V.Sasi-M.T yude Midhya kandittundakumallo?


Master, Kochu Themmadi ippol kandu.. TBH atgrakkangadu ishttayilla (not upto great expectation)..

Film rating:
Kochu Themmadi - 7/10
Anubandham - 9.5/10

Mammookka's performance:
KT - 8/10
Anu - 9.5/10

Mammookka character Anubandhathile athra gentle allallo ithil.. Unlike Anubandham, performance from the cast weren't great. KT also had important roles for child artistes, but they were not great compared to the two boys in Anubandham. MT script, Vincent Direction, BGM were all a level below in KT I felt.

Koodevide njan a few months back kandirunnu.. Aa Padam direct cheyyanulla paakam aa samayam Padmarajanu anneram illayirunnu enn thonni.. IV Shashi aayirunnel Padam kurekoodi gambheeramayene.. Aa initial shots thanne example aanu.. Padmarajan nte band vaayikkunna title card very lengthy and a bit boring aayi thonni.. IV Shashi aayirunnel Ottum bore adikkathe ath cheythene.. He's a maestro  :salut:  Ath pole enikk Mammookka yude acting um fully satisfied aayirunnilla.. Anubandhathil Lal nte paranja pole kurach raw aaya polulla performance.. Mammookka enna actor paakappettath pinnem 1 varsham kazhinjayirikkanam.. 1-2 yrs kazhinjittanel Mammookka kurach koodi sambhavamaakkiyene.. Chilappol equally a bit raw aaya director ude prashnavumavam.. Artists nte aduth ninn best performance nediyedukkal oru director use skill aanallo..

That is one film I would like Mammootty to remake now.. Not Arappetta kettiya gramathil as he said himself..

Next in the watch list is Kathodu kaathoram.. By the maestro Bharathan.. Genius! Bahumukha prathibha thanne alle.. Direct cheyyuka.. screen play varakkuka.. lyrics ezhuthuka.. music compose cheyyuka.. A real gift of God to Malayalam cinema..

----------


## Devarajan Master

Midhya yude script M.T aanu Ballu.
Padheyam,Mukthi, Mudra, Mrugaya ellam Lohithadas.

----------


## ballu

> Midhya yude script M.T aanu Ballu.
> Padheyam,Mukthi, Mudra, Mrugaya ellam Lohithadas.


Midhya ......Always felt that the script had MT quality but for some reason Lohi annu thonni ..
athu pole Mrugaya MT annu ennu oru dhaarana undayirunu

----------


## jordan

Lohi aayrikkum MTyekaalum mam enna performere challenge cheyithath... MTyude characters nastapedualum ormapeduthalum  okke aayrnnu ,lohi kure koodi diverse aayurnnu ,  thaniyavarthanthanam -arayanam  oro  rolum mam enna actore lohi nanayi utilize cheyithu ..

----------


## Antonio

Pathemari now Asianet Movies..

----------


## Mike



----------


## ABE

> Lohi aayrikkum MTyekaalum mam enna performere challenge cheyithath... MTyude characters nastapedualum ormapeduthalum  okke aayrnnu ,lohi kure koodi diverse aayurnnu ,  thaniyavarthanthanam -arayanam  oro  rolum mam enna actore lohi nanayi utilize cheyithu ..


Arayannam was typical MT format.........Valsalyam too

----------


## classic

Mammootty enna actore polish cheyth adheham ethra diverse role um cheyyan pattunna oru mahaanadan aanenn kaanich thannath MT aanu.. Starting from Thrishna, Adiyozhukkukal, Anubandham, OVVG, Sukrutham etc..

But Mammootty yude range apaaram aanenn kaanich thannath Lohi aanu.. Starting from Thaniyavarthanam, Mrigaya, Amaram, Kauravar, Valsalyam, Padheyam, Bhoothakkannadi etc..




> Lohi aayrikkum MTyekaalum mam enna performere challenge cheyithath... MTyude characters nastapedualum ormapeduthalum  okke aayrnnu ,lohi kure koodi diverse aayurnnu ,  thaniyavarthanthanam -arayanam  oro  rolum mam enna actore lohi nanayi utilize cheyithu ..

----------


## King Amal

മമ്മൂക്ക - ഹനീഫ് - വിനോദ് വിജയൻ 🔥🔥
*അമീർ സുൽത്താൻ* ആന്റോ ജോസഫ്

----------


## KOBRA

> മമ്മൂക്ക - ഹനീഫ് - വിനോദ് വിജയൻ 
> * ?അമീർ സുൽത്താൻ* ആന്റോ ജോസഫ്


Ithu enthu rrenduu padam ano ?

Amir sulthan ennullathu perano padathinte ?

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ithu enthu rrenduu padam ano ?
> 
> Amir sulthan ennullathu perano padathinte ?


Character name anu.hannefinte dream project anu.100days shoot oke und.

----------


## King Amal

No.. Single project..  
Name Ameer sultan.. 
Location Dubai.. 
2019 ile open date aanu ikka koduthath..  



> Ithu enthu rrenduu padam ano ?
> 
> Amir sulthan ennullathu perano padathinte ?

----------


## ShahSM

> മമ്മൂക്ക - ഹനീഫ് - വിനോദ് വിജയൻ 🔥🔥
> *അമീർ സുൽത്താൻ* ആന്റോ ജോസഫ്


ബൈബിൾ വിട്ടോ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

> Ithu enthu rrenduu padam ano ?
> 
> Amir sulthan ennullathu perano padathinte ?


Vinod Vijayan etha?? Newcomer aano?

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Vinod Vijayan etha?? Newcomer aano?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk


Alla.d company ennoru film cheythitund.established alla.valiya break eduthitulla varava.haneef aya kond normal audiencine engage cheyikum.pratheekshikam enthelumoke.

----------


## Malik

> Vinod Vijayan etha?? Newcomer aano?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk


Quotation,Red salute thudangiya cult edutha pulliyaa.Ippol mainly producer okke aayi othungiyirunnu

----------


## mujthaba

> Quotation,Red salute thudangiya cult edutha pulliyaa.Ippol mainly producer okke aayi othungiyirunnu


Kure kalam pick pocket enn paranj ketirunna oru project ingerude alle ?? 
Chila aalukalk ikkayude padam eduthe adangu nn nercha vallathum undo ?

----------


## Malik

> Kure kalam pick pocket enn paranj ketirunna oru project ingerude alle ?? 
> Chila aalukalk ikkayude padam eduthe adangu nn nercha vallathum undo ?


Yaa,ingerude ayirunnu.Haneef koode ullathu kondu min guarantee product urappanu

----------


## Dasettan

മമ്മൂക്ക - ഹനീഫ് വീണ്ടും😍🔥🔥
*അമീർ സുൽത്താൻ*😎🔥😍

ദുബായിലെ അധോലോകത്തിന്റെ കഥ പറയുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിനായി 2019 il open date ആണ് കൊടുത്തിരിക്കുന്നത്.100 ദിവസത്തെ ഷൂട്ടിങ് ആരിക്കും ദുബായിൽ.

25 കോടിയിൽ ഒരുങ്ങുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ മറ്റു വിവരങ്ങൾ എല്ലാം ഉടൻ തന്നെ അറിയിക്കുന്നതാണ്

.
.
Ethoke neraano ???

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> മമ്മൂക്ക - ഹനീഫ് വീണ്ടും😍🔥🔥
> *അമീർ സുൽത്താൻ*😎🔥😍
> 
> ദുബായിലെ അധോലോകത്തിന്റെ കഥ പറയുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിനായി 2019 il open date ആണ് കൊടുത്തിരിക്കുന്നത്.100 ദിവസത്തെ ഷൂട്ടിങ് ആരിക്കും ദുബായിൽ.
> 
> 25 കോടിയിൽ ഒരുങ്ങുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ മറ്റു വിവരങ്ങൾ എല്ലാം ഉടൻ തന്നെ അറിയിക്കുന്നതാണ്
> 
> .
> .
> ...


25 cr budjet anto joseph koottiyaal koodumo? :Scare:

----------


## classic

Bible vitt Quran lekk kayariyittundavum  :Laughing: 




> ബൈബിൾ വിട്ടോ?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dasettan

> 25 cr budjet anto joseph koottiyaal koodumo?


Aa athoke kandariyanam..ee news nerano entho

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Koodevide drunken scene-um Pranamam pilleru set-ine bully cheyyunna scene-um ytube link arenkilum onnu idumo? Njan idayku kanarullathu aayirunnu. Ippo nokkiyittu kanunnilla.

----------


## ABE

> Vinod Vijayan etha?? Newcomer aano?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk




Producer of OTTAAL

----------


## jordan

> Mammootty enna actore polish cheyth adheham ethra diverse role um cheyyan pattunna oru mahaanadan aanenn kaanich thannath MT aanu.. Starting from Thrishna, Adiyozhukkukal, Anubandham, OVVG, Sukrutham etc..
> 
> But Mammootty yude range apaaram aanenn kaanich thannath Lohi aanu.. Starting from Thaniyavarthanam, Mrigaya, Amaram, Kauravar, Valsalyam, Padheyam, Bhoothakkannadi etc..


MTyude kathapatrangal tammil  dooram lohiyudethu vechu nokkumbol kurav aayirkkum, pulliyude novelukalilum  namukk ethu kaanan patttum, oru gruhathurathum mothathil nilkunath kaanam.

----------


## jordan

> Arayannam was typical MT format.........Valsalyam too


Valsalyam Lohi enganeyanu conceive cheyithitundavuga , kurach kathapatrangalum oru veedum, aa veedinte purath katha povunath kurach scenukalilum, veetinte purath ulla logam ennu parayunth avarkk aa aniyanum .. ee cheriya spacil lohi  cheriya kure kure kaaryangal detailed aaki parannath..

----------


## King Amal

News confirmed aanu..  
Budget, days of shoot onnum paranjitilla.. 
Only Ikka, dir, producer, script, title confirmed..  



> Aa athoke kandariyanam..ee news nerano entho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> News confirmed aanu..  
> Budget, days of shoot onnum paranjitilla.. 
> Only Ikka, dir, producer, script, title confirmed..


Which newz
Mammooka haneef movie ano

----------


## King Amal

Yess......... 



> Which newz
> Mammooka haneef movie ano

----------


## ballu

> MTyude kathapatrangal tammil  dooram lohiyudethu vechu nokkumbol kurav aayirkkum, pulliyude novelukalilum  namukk ethu kaanan patttum, oru gruhathurathum mothathil nilkunath kaanam.



MTyude naayaka kadhapatrangalku pothuve basic trait onnu thanne ayirikum ....arichu eduthal ellathintem koshangal onnu thanne ayirikum ...especially booksil ...1-2 ennam adupichu vaayichal monotonous avum 
Lohiyude characterinnu anghane oru predictability factor ella .....most of them are as different as chalk and cheese

----------


## ballu

> Quotation,Red salute thudangiya cult edutha pulliyaa.Ippol mainly producer okke aayi othungiyirunnu



Oru project tarapeduthi edukan engheru etra kaalam aayi nadakunnu....15 varshathinu mele aayi kaanum .....Quotation new gen cinemakalude varavinu munpu ulla oru new gen padam ayirunu

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Yess.........


Super 
Haneef mammooka combo kidu ann min guarantee urapa ayrkum

----------


## Mammooka fan

Mammooka ude karnan drop ayo

----------


## Malik

> Oru project tarapeduthi edukan engheru etra kaalam aayi nadakunnu....15 varshathinu mele aayi kaanum .....Quotation new gen cinemakalude varavinu munpu ulla oru new gen padam ayirunu


Annayum rasoolum okke produce cheythu.

----------


## ballu

> Annayum rasoolum okke produce cheythu.


Wiki nokiyapo Ottalum undu .. .....samvidayakan ayi click ayilankilum randu nalla padalaude producer aayi

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Wiki nokiyapo Ottalum undu .. .....samvidayakan ayi click ayilankilum randu nalla padalaude producer aayi


VINODETTAN old maharajas batch aanu... padam onnum adhikam eduthillelum..nalla cinemakalude bhagam aakarund mikkapozhum... annayum rasoolum and ottal was his production. pinne D Companyile fahadinte portion pulli direct cheythathanu..

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Mammookka in his post about Karunanidhi's demise: "The oppertunity I had to play in Mani's film is what I miss most today!" Ippozhenkilum thonniyallo.. What a pleasure it would have been to watch Iruvar otherwise!

----------


## classic

Haan.. ningalude bhaasha kadameduthal MT script il kure cliches kaanaam..

Marathil kalleriyunnath.. cheetha parayunnath.. graamam.. illam.. namboothiri.. angane angane..




> MTyude naayaka kadhapatrangalku pothuve basic trait onnu thanne ayirikum ....arichu eduthal ellathintem koshangal onnu thanne ayirikum ...especially booksil ...1-2 ennam adupichu vaayichal monotonous avum 
> Lohiyude characterinnu anghane oru predictability factor ella .....most of them are as different as chalk and cheese

----------


## classic

Mammookka miss cheytha padangalum koodi adheham cheythirunnenkil enthayene avastha...

Iruvar (Prakash Raj), Rajavinte Makan, Devasuram, Drishyam, Pranayam (Anupam Kher), Ekalavyan and so on..

Mammootty aa padangal miss aakkiyirunnillenkil enthayirikkum sambhavichittundavuka? 




> Mammookka in his post about Karunanidhi's demise: "The oppertunity I had to play in Mani's film is what I miss most today!" Ippozhenkilum thonniyallo.. What a pleasure it would have been to watch Iruvar otherwise!

----------


## jithin0471

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlJYJM9IPpg
watch from minute 4, what he is saying about ikkas dialogue delivery
one of the best observations i have ever seen about acting..watch it u guys wuill like it for sure

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Mammookka miss cheytha padangalum koodi adheham cheythirunnenkil enthayene avastha...Iruvar (Prakash Raj), Rajavinte Makan, Devasuram, Drishyam, Pranayam (Anupam Kher), Ekalavyan and so on..Mammootty aa padangal miss aakkiyirunnillenkil enthayirikkum sambhavichittundavuka?


mm.. pakshe ithu mammukka thanne cheythirunnenkil thakarthene... big miss.. (for us, not him). Role duration nokkenda karyam illayirunnu, mass padam onnum allallo. Enthayalum, finally he himself admitted that it was a miss.

----------


## jithin0471

> Haan.. ningalude bhaasha kadameduthal MT script il kure cliches kaanaam..
> 
> Marathil kalleriyunnath.. cheetha parayunnath.. graamam.. illam.. namboothiri.. angane angane..


ivde aaro parayane ketu mt script ikkaku challenging aaytulla roles nalkiyitilla compared to lohi
there are two main reasons for this ...these are my observations from watching ikkas and mts innterviews
1. mt orikalum ikkaku vendi kadha ezhuthiyitilla..ezhuthathumilla adhehathionte vakkukal kadameduthal
" njn ezhuthi thudangumbol ee kadhapathram mammooty cheythal nanayrkum ennu thonitund "

2. ikkayude abhinaya guru thanne mt aanu
ikkayude vakkukal kadameduthal
"kannadiyil mtian kadhapathrangale anukarichaanu njn abhinayam padichathu..pilkalathu mtian kadhapathrangale avatharipikan eniku ayaasam vendi varathathu athu kondaayrkam "

mtian kadhapathrangalku pothuve depth kuravaanu..athu ikka cheythu aanu intensify cheythitullathu..but he failed in pazhassi to an extent both mt as a writer and ikka as a performer( strictly my opinion)
ikka lacked energy, depth and intensity at some points..overall it was just good

----------


## jithin0471

> ivde aaro parayane ketu mt script ikkaku challenging aaytulla roles nalkiyitilla compared to lohi
> there are two main reasons for this ...these are my observations from watching ikkas and mts innterviews
> 1. mt orikalum ikkaku vendi kadha ezhuthiyitilla..ezhuthathumilla adhehathionte vakkukal kadameduthal
> " njn ezhuthi thudangumbol ee kadhapathram mammooty cheythal nanayrkum ennu thonitund "
> 
> 2. ikkayude abhinaya guru thanne mt aanu
> ikkayude vakkukal kadameduthal
> "kannadiyil mtian kadhapathrangale anukarichaanu njn abhinayam padichathu..pilkalathu mtian kadhapathrangale avatharipikan eniku ayaasam vendi varathathu athu kondaayrkam "
> 
> ...


i am still confused though..pazhassiraja enna character ikkayil ninum athrem perfomance mathre demand cheyunullo ? ennathgu

----------


## moovybuf

> Mammookka in his post about Karunanidhi's demise: "The oppertunity I had to play in Mani's film is what I miss most today!" Ippozhenkilum thonniyallo.. What a pleasure it would have been to watch Iruvar otherwise!


Does that statement mean that he wud have played the role of given a second chance ..I doubt it... I don't think it's still not in his character to play second fiddle...

----------


## BASH1982

> Mammookka miss cheytha padangalum koodi adheham cheythirunnenkil enthayene avastha...
> 
> Iruvar (Prakash Raj), Rajavinte Makan, Devasuram, Drishyam, Pranayam (Anupam Kher), Ekalavyan and so on..
> 
> Mammootty aa padangal miss aakkiyirunnillenkil enthayirikkum sambhavichittundavuka?


Pranayam anupakhernte role allarunnu mathwsnte role arunnu ikkakku koduthathu but ikkakku kooduthal ishtapettathu anupamkhernte arunnu athinilu blessiku thalparyamillarunnu
Iruvar mgrnte story enna nilakkanu anounce cheythathu malayalathil oppathinoppam nilkkunna samayathu tamil poy something supporting role cheythirunnel athu imagine nannay badhikkum prethekichu makkal atchi pole oru blockbuster cheythathinu shesham

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Does that statement mean that he wud have played the role of given a second chance ..I doubt it... I don't think it's still not in his character to play second fiddle...


Perfo oriented role ayathu kondu angane oru prashnam undakumayirunno? Verum oru secondary role allallo. He could have scored with the given screen time being true to the character. It was Prakash raj who could bag a national award with that movie, not the lead actor. Whatever, I always miss him whenever I watch Iruvar, especially that climax monologue and all.

----------


## udaips

> Pranayam anupakhernte role allarunnu mathwsnte role arunnu ikkakku koduthathu but ikkakku kooduthal ishtapettathu anupamkhernte arunnu athinilu blessiku thalparyamillarunnu
> Iruvar mgrnte story enna nilakkanu anounce cheythathu malayalathil oppathinoppam nilkkunna samayathu tamil poy something supporting role cheythirunnel athu imagine nannay badhikkum prethekichu makkal atchi pole oru blockbuster cheythathinu shesham


Yes.. athu thanneyavanam karanam... 'Anandham' enna peril thudangiya padam political pressures karanam 'Iruvar' aayi maariyathaanu... So initially the role would have been less important and also negative...

----------


## Devarajan Master

Absolutely. He is not gonna play second fiddle to an inferior actor especially in a performance oriented movie.

----------


## Devarajan Master

SPOT ON Bash

----------


## maryland

> Absolutely. He is not gonna play second fiddle to an inferior actor especially in a performance oriented movie.


 :Secret:  :Secret:  :Secret:

----------


## ballu

> Haan.. ningalude bhaasha kadameduthal MT script il kure cliches kaanaam..
> 
> Marathil kalleriyunnath.. cheetha parayunnath.. graamam.. illam.. namboothiri.. angane angane..



Njan udeshichathu characterinte swabhava reethikal annu ....Naalukettu ayalum Kalam ayalum Naayakan ellayimayil ninum valarnnu vanna underdog ...selfish. Asuravithilum hero enghane  thanne annu enna orma ...cinemakalilum eere kore ethu kaanam ....

----------


## ballu

> Yes.. athu thanneyavanam karanam... 'Anandham' enna peril thudangiya padam political pressures karanam 'Iruvar' aayi maariyathaanu... So initially the role would have been less important and also negative...


Eventually that worked for the character ....ellam nadakunathu nallathinu ennu parayumpole .....Prakash raj athil poetry dialogue aayi parayunathu okke kelkan nalla rasam annu ....being someone who is adept with Tamil language (Prakash raj kannadiga anelum .....his tamil n telugu is equally good) he was definitely a better choice than Mammooty.

----------


## classic

Nope, Pranayam main role aayi Blessy kandath Anupam Kher role aayirunnu.. athanu Mammookka kk offer cheythath.. but he rejected it due to a similar aged character in Pathemari..

Then Blessy approached Mohanlal, he said he is ready to commit, but he would prefer Mathews character.. Blessy was happy to give that..

Yes, image problem aayath kondayirikkum ath accept cheyyaruthennath.. 

Iruvar & Pranayam are two films where we could have got to watch both on screen together in an art oriented film post 1990..




> Pranayam anupakhernte role allarunnu mathwsnte role arunnu ikkakku koduthathu but ikkakku kooduthal ishtapettathu anupamkhernte arunnu athinilu blessiku thalparyamillarunnu
> Iruvar mgrnte story enna nilakkanu anounce cheythathu malayalathil oppathinoppam nilkkunna samayathu tamil poy something supporting role cheythirunnel athu imagine nannay badhikkum prethekichu makkal atchi pole oru blockbuster cheythathinu shesham

----------


## jordan

> MTyude naayaka kadhapatrangalku pothuve basic trait onnu thanne ayirikum ....arichu eduthal ellathintem koshangal onnu thanne ayirikum ...especially booksil ...1-2 ennam adupichu vaayichal monotonous avum 
> Lohiyude characterinnu anghane oru predictability factor ella .....most of them are as different as chalk and cheese


MT Lohiyude mel score cheyyunth charactersinte oru theekshnathaa ennokke parayunidath aanu.. Nirmalyathile velichapadum, OVVGyile chanthuvum,sadayam okke  tettu cheyithavarum ,kuttakaar aayittu koodi  namukkk sympathize cheyyan pattunath athu kondaanu .. Russian literaturil okke kaanunna oru reethi aanu. avarude characters ingere influence cheyithundavum

----------


## classic

OVVG Ile Chanthu enth thettanu cheythath?

Sadayathile Lal character um?




> MT Lohiyude mel score cheyyunth charactersinte oru theekshnathaa ennokke parayunidath aanu.. Nirmalyathile velichapadum, OVVGyile chanthuvum,sadayam okke  tettu cheyithavarum ,kuttakaar aayittu koodi  namukkk sympathize cheyyan pattunath athu kondaanu .. Russian literaturil okke kaanunna oru reethi aanu. avarude characters ingere influence cheyithundavum

----------


## classic

In a sense Prakash Raj may be more apt for Karunanidhi's biopic in Iruvar, not due to his excellent dialogue delivery, but his skin colour. Mammookka as Karunanidhi wouldn't do justice to the character due to his skin colour.

Mammookka's Tamil is great too. He would have made those Karunanidhisque poetic dialogues a bit more glossy with his voice, dialogue delivery & voice modulation.

There must be a reason why Mammootty was Mani's first preference..




> Eventually that worked for the character ....ellam nadakunathu nallathinu ennu parayumpole .....Prakash raj athil poetry dialogue aayi parayunathu okke kelkan nalla rasam annu ....being someone who is adept with Tamil language (Prakash raj kannadiga anelum .....his tamil n telugu is equally good) he was definitely a better choice than Mammooty.

----------


## classic

I also think it didn't live upto expectation. May be MT & Hariharan are to blame more than Mammootty. Pazhassiye glorify cheyyunna scenes orukki Mammootty kk vilayadanulla scope MT yude script il undayirunnilla. May be MT had limitation being a biopic. MT had said that himself before. He didn't have the freedom he had when he wrote OVVG.

There was one scene where they could have taken it to another level. Mammootty facing his army and givin a motivational speech. That scene was a big let down for me. MT could have written a bit more powerful dialogues and Hariharan & Mammootty could have made it to more intense. Compare it to the scene in Troy where Brad Pitt gives a similar motivational speech. In Troy, you get goosebumps, here not really.




> i am still confused though..pazhassiraja enna character ikkayil ninum athrem perfomance mathre demand cheyunullo ? ennathgu

----------


## classic

Absolutely no chance for Mani to show Karunanidhi in a bad light. Kalaingar was a colossal even at that time. He was not only a powerful politician, but a hugely respected script writer and poet. He was a hero to Tamilians even if some had differences with him, but never a villain.

He had a huge influence on Dravida movement through his films. His dialogues were too powerful. In fact, MGR benefitted a lot from his dialogues. (Just like Suresh Gopi is now an MP thanks to Ranji Panicker)




> Yes.. athu thanneyavanam karanam... 'Anandham' enna peril thudangiya padam political pressures karanam 'Iruvar' aayi maariyathaanu... So initially the role would have been less important and also negative...

----------


## KOBRA

*One more new director will debut with mamooty 
Director : Ramdas
Film Name - Jannamma Davide

Mammooty,Meena , Kaalidasn*

----------


## Mammooka fan

> *One more new director will debut with mamooty 
> Director : Ramdas
> Film Name - Jannamma Davide
> 
> Mammooty,Meena , Kaalidasn*


Whtz the genre 
is it a family subject 

Kalidhasan jayram inte mon kalidhasan allee anenkil kidu ayrkum

----------


## Abin thomas

> Whtz the genre 
> is it a family subject 
> 
> Kalidhasan jayram inte mon kalidhasan allee anenkil kidu ayrkum


Athe ah kalidas thaneya

----------


## ballu

> In a sense Prakash Raj may be more apt for Karunanidhi's biopic in Iruvar, not due to his excellent dialogue delivery, but his skin colour. Mammookka as Karunanidhi wouldn't do justice to the character due to his skin colour.
> 
> Mammookka's Tamil is great too. He would have made those Karunanidhisque poetic dialogues a bit more glossy with his voice, dialogue delivery & voice modulation.
> 
> There must be a reason why Mammootty was Mani's first preference..



Mammootyude tamil nallathu annu ...but definitely not as good as Prakash Raj ...Iruvar maatram alla Prakash rajinte tamil telugu ellam nalla ozhukku annu ..obviously as its one of his speaking languages ...day to day basis oru baasha use cheyunathum vallapolum ah baasha kaikaariyam cheyunathilum enthu ayalum difference undaaville...

As for being the first choice ...castingil ethu common alle .....etrayo cinemakalil original choice vere actors avum ....pakshe cinema kandu kazhiyumpo nammuku ah nadane allathe vere aarem ah roleil sankalpikan saadhikilla...

----------


## KOBRA

> Whtz the genre 
> is it a family subject 
> 
> Kalidhasan jayram inte mon kalidhasan allee anenkil kidu ayrkum


*Athe  family subject thanne
*

----------


## Mammooka fan

> *Athe  family subject thanne
> *


Pwoli mammooty as a family man epozhum kanan oru pretheka resama

----------


## moovybuf

> *One more new director will debut with mamooty 
> Director : Ramdas
> Film Name - Jannamma Davide
> 
> Mammooty,Meena , Kaalidasn*


iyaalude past enthaa? assistant okek aayi work cheytha aalano?

btw, Kalidas is a Mammooty fan.. jayaram oru interviewil paranjathu ormayund... :Very Happy:

----------


## moovybuf

> I also think it didn't live upto expectation. May be MT & Hariharan are to blame more than Mammootty. Pazhassiye glorify cheyyunna scenes orukki Mammootty kk vilayadanulla scope MT yude script il undayirunnilla. May be MT had limitation being a biopic. MT had said that himself before. He didn't have the freedom he had when he wrote OVVG.
> 
> There was one scene where they could have taken it to another level. Mammootty facing his army and givin a motivational speech. That scene was a big let down for me. MT could have written a bit more powerful dialogues and Hariharan & Mammootty could have made it to more intense. Compare it to the scene in Troy where Brad Pitt gives a similar motivational speech. In Troy, you get goosebumps, here not really.


ee genre-il pazhashiyekaalum mechapetta oru cinima ethaa ullathu? comparing with Troy / Gladiator etc would be hard on this...

----------


## BASH1982

> I also think it didn't live upto expectation. May be MT & Hariharan are to blame more than Mammootty. Pazhassiye glorify cheyyunna scenes orukki Mammootty kk vilayadanulla scope MT yude script il undayirunnilla. May be MT had limitation being a biopic. MT had said that himself before. He didn't have the freedom he had when he wrote OVVG.
> 
> There was one scene where they could have taken it to another level. Mammootty facing his army and givin a motivational speech. That scene was a big let down for me. MT could have written a bit more powerful dialogues and Hariharan & Mammootty could have made it to more intense. Compare it to the scene in Troy where Brad Pitt gives a similar motivational speech. In Troy, you get goosebumps, here not really.


Kure ayi chila ikka fans parssiye patti parayunnu aa genrel repeat watch partunnathu parassiraja matgramanu eppo tvyil vannalum kanum athilum mikachathayittu aa padam exicute cheyyan pattilla 
Climax fight mathrame ullu kallukadiyayittu

----------


## roshy

മമ്മൂട്ടിയും യുവതാരം കാളിദാസ് ജയറാമും ആദ്യമായി ഓണ്* സ്*ക്രീനില്* ഒന്നിക്കുന്നു. സഹസംവിധായകനായി അഞ്ചോളം ചിത്രങ്ങളില്* പ്രവര്*ത്തിച്ചിട്ടുള്ള രാം ദാസ് ആദ്യമായി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി മുഖ്യ വേഷത്തില്* എത്തുന്നത്. മീന നായികയാകുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* കാളിദാസും പ്രധാന വേഷത്തില്* എത്തും. ജോണി സാഗരിക നിര്*മിക്കുന്ന ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന് ജാനമ്മ ഡേവിഡ് എന്നാണ് പേരു നിശ്ചയിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്. സംഗീതം ബിജി പാല്*. എംജി രാധാകൃഷ്ണന്* ക്യാമറയും ബി അജിത് കുമാര്* എഡിറ്റിംഗും നിര്*വഹിക്കും. ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ രചനയും സംവിധായകന്* തന്നെയാണ് നിര്*വഹിക്കുന്നത്. അടുത്ത വര്*ഷത്തിലായിരിക്കും ഷൂട്ടിംഗ്.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> മമ്മൂട്ടിയും യുവതാരം കാളിദാസ് ജയറാമും ആദ്യമായി ഓണ്* സ്*ക്രീനില്* ഒന്നിക്കുന്നു. സഹസംവിധായകനായി അഞ്ചോളം ചിത്രങ്ങളില്* പ്രവര്*ത്തിച്ചിട്ടുള്ള രാം ദാസ് ആദ്യമായി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി മുഖ്യ വേഷത്തില്* എത്തുന്നത്. മീന നായികയാകുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* കാളിദാസും പ്രധാന വേഷത്തില്* എത്തും. ജോണി സാഗരിക നിര്*മിക്കുന്ന ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന് ജാനമ്മ ഡേവിഡ് എന്നാണ് പേരു നിശ്ചയിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്. സംഗീതം ബിജി പാല്*. എംജി രാധാകൃഷ്ണന്* ക്യാമറയും ബി അജിത് കുമാര്* എഡിറ്റിംഗും നിര്*വഹിക്കും. ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ രചനയും സംവിധായകന്* തന്നെയാണ് നിര്*വഹിക്കുന്നത്. അടുത്ത വര്*ഷത്തിലായിരിക്കും ഷൂട്ടിംഗ്.


Kidu.. MJ Radhakrishnan camera and B Ajithkumar editing.. Appo director talented aanu.

----------


## classic

Nowhere I said it's bad. It's a great film, but being a Mammootty fan it didn't live upto my expectation. The character Pazhassi didn't have enough scope to perform. I wanted another classic role like Chanthu, I didn't get it and hence I was not satisfied. As simple as that.

It may still be the best film in 2000s, but still I wasn't happy with the film. I wouldn't have had any problem if I wasn't a Mammootty fan, I believe.

I really liked the characters of Edachena Kunkan & 
Thalakkal Chanthu, but not Pazhassi. If it had a scene like the one I mentioned earlier (Troy), I would have been happy. 

Pinne aanel Mammookka yude 2 fight scenes cinema yil illayirunnu.. Urumi fight & toll gate fight. Not sure if it's there in the one shown in TV.




> Kure ayi chila ikka fans parssiye patti parayunnu aa genrel repeat watch partunnathu parassiraja matgramanu eppo tvyil vannalum kanum athilum mikachathayittu aa padam exicute cheyyan pattilla 
> Climax fight mathrame ullu kallukadiyayittu

----------


## PunchHaaji

> മമ്മൂട്ടിയും യുവതാരം കാളിദാസ് ജയറാമും ആദ്യമായി ഓണ്* സ്*ക്രീനില്* ഒന്നിക്കുന്നു. സഹസംവിധായകനായി അഞ്ചോളം ചിത്രങ്ങളില്* പ്രവര്*ത്തിച്ചിട്ടുള്ള രാം ദാസ് ആദ്യമായി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി മുഖ്യ വേഷത്തില്* എത്തുന്നത്. മീന നായികയാകുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* കാളിദാസും പ്രധാന വേഷത്തില്* എത്തും. ജോണി സാഗരിക നിര്*മിക്കുന്ന ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന് ജാനമ്മ ഡേവിഡ് എന്നാണ് പേരു നിശ്ചയിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്. സംഗീതം ബിജി പാല്*. എംജി രാധാകൃഷ്ണന്* ക്യാമറയും ബി അജിത് കുമാര്* എഡിറ്റിംഗും നിര്*വഹിക്കും. ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ രചനയും സംവിധായകന്* തന്നെയാണ് നിര്*വഹിക്കുന്നത്. അടുത്ത വര്*ഷത്തിലായിരിക്കും ഷൂട്ടിംഗ്.





> Kidu.. MJ Radhakrishnan camera and B Ajithkumar editing.. Appo director talented aanu.



This is Fake news. There is no project by the name "ജാനമ്മ ഡേവിഡ്" confirmed by ikka.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> This is Fake news. There is no project by the name "ജാനമ്മ ഡേവിഡ്" confirmed by ikka.


Pinne ethavan aanavo ithra detailed aayittu okke fake news undakkunnathu!! Koppanmar! Fake news aanenna news fake aayal mathiyarnnu.  :Smile:

----------


## DAVID007

From fb

വർഷം 1992 ചമ്പക്കുളം തച്ചൻ കമൽ സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത മുരളി നായകനായ ചിത്രം..!!
ഭാര്യ നഷ്ടപെട്ട മകളെ ജീവനു തുല്യം സ്നേഹിക്കുന്ന വാത്സല്യ നിധി ആയ ഒരച്ഛന്റെ കഥ പറഞ്ഞ ചിത്രം....ഈ ചിത്രം ശ്രീനിവാസൻ എഴുതിയത് മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടനെ മനസ്സിൽ കണ്ടു കൊണ്ടാണ്...കഥ പൂർത്തി ആക്കിയ ശ്രീനിവാസൻ കഥ കമൽനോട് പറഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ കമലും പറഞ്ഞത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പേരായിരുന്നു..കമലും ശ്രീനിയും അങ്ങനെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയോട് കഥ പറയുകയും മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് ഇഷ്ടപ്പെടുകയും ചെയ്തു...!!
പക്ഷെ ഇതെ കഥയുടെ മറ്റൊരു തലം ആയ ഭാര്യ നഷ്ടപെട്ട മകനു വേണ്ടി ജീവിക്കുന്ന സ്നേഹനിധി ആയ അച്ഛന്റെ കഥ പറയുന്ന പപ്പയുടെ സ്വന്തം അപ്പൂസിനായി ഫാസിലിന് വേണ്ടി മമ്മൂട്ടി നേരത്തെ ഡേറ്റ് നൽകിയ കാര്യം മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇരുവരോടുമായി പറഞ്ഞു...രണ്ടും ജനങ്ങളെ ആകർഷിക്കുന്ന മികച്ച തിരക്കഥകൾ ആണ്*...ഒരേ ടൈപ്പ് കഥാപാത്രം ഒരാള് തന്നെ ചെയ്താൽ ഇതിൽ രണ്ടാമത് ഇറങ്ങുന്ന പടം ഏതായാലും അത് വേണ്ടത്ര ശ്രദ്ധിക്കപെടില്ല...അത് കൊണ്ട് മറ്റാരെയെങ്കിലും കൊണ്ട് നിങ്ങൾ ഇത് ചെയ്യിക്ക് എന്നു പറഞ്ഞു മമ്മൂട്ടി സ്വയം ഒഴിഞ്ഞു മാറി... അങ്ങനെ ഈ കഥാപാത്രം മുരളിയിലേക്ക് എത്തി ചേർന്നു .
വർഷം 1993 ഷാജി കൈലാസ് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി നായകനായ ഏകലവ്യൻ..!!
രഞ്ജിപണിക്കാറിന്റെ തിരക്കഥയിൽ ഷാജി കൈലാസ് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത ചിത്രം.. നായകൻ സുരേഷ് ഗോപി....തീ പാറുന്ന ഡയലോഗുകളും ആയി ക്ഷോഭിക്കുന്ന പോലീസ് ഓഫീസർ മാധവന്റെ കഥ പറഞ്ഞ ചിത്രം...ഇതും രഞ്ജി പണിക്കർ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് വേണ്ടി എഴുതിയ ചിത്രം ആയിരുന്നു..!!
കഥ പറയാൻ ചെന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടിയുമായി ഡേറ്റിന്റെ പ്രശ്നം പറഞ്ഞു രഞ്ജി ഒന്നും രണ്ടും പറഞ്ഞു ഉടക്കായി.. അങ്ങനെ രഞ്ജി അവിടിന്നു ദേഷ്യപ്പെട്ടു ഇറങ്ങി പോയി.. രാത്രി മമ്മൂട്ടി രഞ്ജിയെ ഫോണിൽ വിളിച്ചു.. എന്നിട്ട് പറഞ്ഞു എട നിനക്ക് സങ്കടം ആയെന്നു എനിക്കറിയാം...എനിക്ക് ഡേറ്റ് ഇല്ലാത്തതു കൊണ്ട് തന്ന ഞാൻ നിന്നോട് ചൂടായത്...അല്ലാതെ തന്റെ കഥ ഇഷ്ട പെടാത്ത കൊണ്ട് അല്ല...നീ ഒരു കാര്യം ചെയ്യ് ഈ സിനിമ എനിക്ക് വേണ്ടി നീട്ടി വെക്കേണ്ട.. നീ ആ സുരേഷ് ഗോപിയെ വെച്ച് ചെയ്യ്.... ധ്രുവത്തിലൊക്കെ അവൻ അതെ ടൈപ്പ് തന്നെ കഥാപാത്രം ചെയ്തതാ....അവൻ അത് ഭംഗി ആയി ചെയ്യും..നീ നോക്കിക്കോ ഇത് ഒരു വലിയ വിജയം ആയി മാറുക തന്നെ ചെയ്യും...!!
അങ്ങനെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ നിർദ്ദേശ പ്രെകാരം പരുക്കനും ചൂടനുമായ ക്ഷോഭിക്കുന്ന പോലീസ് ഓഫീസർ ആയി സുരേഷ് ഗോപി മാധവൻ ആയി....!!
ഇവടെയാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടന്റെ അസാമാന്യ റേഞ്ച് നമുക്ക് മനസ്സിലാക്കാൻ കഴിയുന്നത്...!!!
നിഷ്കളങ്കനും സ്നേഹസമ്പന്നനുമായ 18 വയസുള്ള തന്റെ മകളെ ജീവനും തുല്യം സ്നേഹിക്കുന്ന വാത്സല്യ നിധി ആയ അച്ഛൻ ആയി ശ്രീനിവാസൻ തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്തത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ...തൊട്ടടുത്ത വർഷം തന്നെ ചൂടനും പരുക്കനുമായ ക്ഷോഭിക്കുന്ന പോലീസ് ഓഫീസർ ആകാൻ രഞ്ജി പണിക്കർ തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്തതും അതെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ തന്നെ...!!
ഇതിൽ സുരേഷ് ഗോപി ചെയ്ത പൊലീസ് ഓഫീസർ വേഷം ഗംഭീരം ആക്കാൻ മുരളിയെ കൊണ്ട് ഒരിക്കലും പറ്റില്ല...അത് പോലെ തന്നെ ചമ്പക്കുളം തച്ചനിലെ 18 വയസുള്ള മകളുടെ വാത്സല്യ നിധി ആയ അച്ഛനാകാൻ സുരേഷ് ഗോപിയെക്കൊണ്ടും പറ്റില്ല...പക്ഷെ ഇത് രണ്ടും മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടനെ കൊണ്ട് ചെയ്യാൻ സാധിക്കും...അത് കൊണ്ടാണ് ഈ രണ്ടു വേഷങ്ങളും മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ മനസ്സിൽ കണ്ടു കൊണ്ട് വ്യത്യസ്തരായ രണ്ടു തിരക്കഥാകൃത്തുക്കൾ എഴുതിയത്...!!
ഇതൊക്കെ കൊണ്ടാണ് MT ഇങ്ങേരെ ടോട്ടൽ ആക്ടർ എന്നു വിളിച്ചത്....!!
മലയാളികൾ അദ്ദേഹത്തെ അഭിമാനത്തോടെ മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്നു വിളിക്കുന്നത്...!!
ലോക സിനിമ ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയുടെ മുഖം എന്ന് വിശേഷിപ്പിച്ചത്..!!
വേറെ ഏത് ഇൻഡസ്ട്രിയൽ ഉണ്ടടാ ഇത്രയും കാലിബറും ഇന്റൻസിറ്റിയും ഉള്ള മറ്റൊരു അഭിനയ പ്രതിഭ...!!
The Legend.....The Legacy
The Face Of Indian Cinema...

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## jordan

> OVVG Ile Chanthu enth thettanu cheythath?
> 
> Sadayathile Lal character um?



MT characters  shariyum tettum focus cheyyar illa ennathaanu mele parannath.. MTyude Chanthu arhikunathil kooduthal aagrahikunna oraal aanu,tante aagraham pulli chodyam cheyyar illa .. . nere marich Lohiyude  righteous aaya  sethumadhavan,achootty okke turmoilil agapedunnavar aanu .. avar eppozhum internal monologue ullavar aayirkkum

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Pinne ethavan aanavo ithra detailed aayittu okke fake news undakkunnathu!! Koppanmar! Fake news aanenna news fake aayal mathiyarnnu.


Admin aanu Jaanama David Fake annennu paranju remove cheythathu. Fansile pullikal - Kidangan, Manaf okke post ittirunnu, ithu fake news aanennu.

----------


## Phantom 369

> Nowhere I said it's bad. It's a great film, but being a Mammootty fan it didn't live upto my expectation. The character Pazhassi didn't have enough scope to perform. I wanted another classic role like Chanthu, I didn't get it and hence I was not satisfied. As simple as that.
> 
> It may still be the best film in 2000s, but still I wasn't happy with the film. I wouldn't have had any problem if I wasn't a Mammootty fan, I believe.
> 
> I really liked the characters of Edachena Kunkan & 
> Thalakkal Chanthu, but not Pazhassi. If it had a scene like the one I mentioned earlier (Troy), I would have been happy. 
> 
> Pinne aanel Mammookka yude 2 fight scenes cinema yil illayirunnu.. Urumi fight & toll gate fight. Not sure if it's there in the one shown in TV.


Toll Gate Fight undo??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

പ്രളയബാധിതർക്ക് ആശ്വാസമായി മമ്മൂക്ക  തേലത്തുരുത്തതു (മാഞ്ഞാലി) : സംസ്*ഥാനത്തെ കനത്തമഴയെ തുടർന്നുണ്ടായ പ്രകൃതി ദുരന്തത്താൽ ദുരിതാശ്വാസ  ക്യാമ്പുകളിലേക്ക് മാറ്റിപ്പാര്*പ്പിച്ചവരെ മമ്മുക്ക സന്ദർശിച്ചു 



https://youtu.be/FReI_lGjm7E

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*പ്രളയദുരന്തത്തിൽ സഹായവുമായി മമ്മൂട്ടി*




പ്രളയദുരന്തം നേരിടുന്നവര്*ക്ക് ആശ്വാസം പകര്*ന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടി . വടക്കന്*പറവൂര്* പുത്തന്*വേലിക്കരയിലെ ക്യാമ്പില്* കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം രാത്രിയോടെയാണ് താരമെത്തിയത്. പുത്തന്*വേലിക്കര തേലത്തുരുത്തിലെ  കേരള ഓഡിറ്റോറിയത്തിലാണ് വെളളിയാഴ്ച രാത്രി പതിനൊന്ന് മണിയോടെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെത്തിയത്. സ്ഥലം എംഎല്*എ വി.ഡി.സതീശനൊപ്പമായിരുന്നു താരത്തിന്*റെ സന്ദര്*ശനം.ക്യാമ്പിലുളളവരുമായി സംസാരിച്ച മമ്മൂട്ടി ദുരിതത്തെ ഒറ്റക്കെട്ടായി േനരിടണമെന്നും പറഞ്ഞു. നിർമാതാവ് ആന്റോ ജോസഫും മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കൊപ്പം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു.











അപ്രതീക്ഷിതമായി താരമെത്തിയത് ക്യാമ്പിലെ താമസക്കാര്*ക്കും ആശ്വാസമായി. വെളളപ്പൊക്കത്തിന്*റെ സങ്കടങ്ങള്*ക്കിടയിലും താരത്തോട് സംസാരിക്കാനും ഒപ്പം ചിത്രമെടുക്കാനും ആളുകള്* കൂടി. പ്രളയദുരിതം നേരിടാന്* എല്ലാ സഹായവും വാഗ്ദാനം ചെയ്താണ് താരം മടങ്ങിയത്.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *പ്രളയദുരന്തത്തിൽ സഹായവുമായി മമ്മൂട്ടി*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> പ്രളയദുരന്തം നേരിടുന്നവര്*ക്ക് ആശ്വാസം പകര്*ന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടി . വടക്കന്*പറവൂര്* പുത്തന്*വേലിക്കരയിലെ ക്യാമ്പില്* കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം രാത്രിയോടെയാണ് താരമെത്തിയത്. പുത്തന്*വേലിക്കര തേലത്തുരുത്തിലെ  കേരള ഓഡിറ്റോറിയത്തിലാണ് വെളളിയാഴ്ച രാത്രി പതിനൊന്ന് മണിയോടെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെത്തിയത്. സ്ഥലം എംഎല്*എ വി.ഡി.സതീശനൊപ്പമായിരുന്നു താരത്തിന്*റെ സന്ദര്*ശനം.ക്യാമ്പിലുളളവരുമായി സംസാരിച്ച മമ്മൂട്ടി ദുരിതത്തെ ഒറ്റക്കെട്ടായി േനരിടണമെന്നും പറഞ്ഞു. നിർമാതാവ് ആന്റോ ജോസഫും മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കൊപ്പം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swayam pongikalkku oru paadam aanu.

Ikka always different from others.

Ithrayum samoohika prathibadhatha ulla tharangal kuravu.

Vachaka kasarthil alla pravarthiyil aanu karyam ennu pulli ennum theliyichittundu.

----------


## Kammaran

https://www.keralatv.in/madhuraraja-satellite-rights/

----------


## moovybuf

Good to see mammooty lending some help to those devastated families...however small it may be..

----------


## roshy

> https://www.keralatv.in/madhuraraja-satellite-rights/



ith sathyam aano?

----------


## Kammaran

> ith sathyam aano?


ee siteil varunna news almost correct aanu..

----------


## maryland

> ee siteil varunna news almost correct aanu..


FK pole... :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Mike

ithooke viswasikkunna alkarum indoo.. 14C satellite rights  :Doh:  

kodikalkku oru vilayum ille...........





> https://www.keralatv.in/madhuraraja-satellite-rights/

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ithooke viswasikkunna alkarum indoo.. 14C satellite rights  
> 
> kodikalkku oru vilayum ille...........


Rights ZEE medichu kanum, amount Kannappan thalli malarthiyathum.

----------


## Mammooka fan

തീപാറുന്ന ഡയലോഗുകളുമായി മമ്മൂട്ടി വീണ്ടും ?! ഷാജി കൈലാസ് ? രഞ്ജി പണിക്കർ ടീമിന്റെ ?ഏകലവ്യൻ 2? വരുന്നു?.

തീപാറുന്ന ഡയലോഗുകളുമായി മമ്മൂട്ടി വീണ്ടും ?! ഷാജി കൈലാസ് ? രഞ്ജി പണിക്കർ ടീമിന്റെ ?ഏകലവ്യൻ 2? വരുന്നു?.
കേരളത്തിൽ ലഹരി മാഫിയ പിടിമുറുക്കുന്നു എന്ന വാർത്തകൾ കേട്ട് തുടങ്ങിയ സമയത്ത് അടുത്ത സിനിമ ലഹരിക്കെതിരെ, ലഹരി മാഫിയക്കെതിരെ ആയിരിക്കണം എന്ന ഷാജി കൈലാസും, രഞ്ജി പണിക്കരും കൂടി തീരുമാനിച്ചു. അങ്ങനെ ഒരുക്കിയ സിനിമയായിരുന്നു ഏകലവ്യൻ. ലഹരി മാഫിയക്ക് പുറമെ കപട സ്വാമിമാരുടെ മുഖംമൂടി വലിച്ചു കീറിയ സിനിമ കൂടിയായിരുന്നു അത്.
ഏകലവ്യനിലെ ആന്റി നാർക്കോട്ടിക് തലവൻ മാധവനായി ആദ്യം തീരുമാനിച്ചത് മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ ആയിരുന്നു. എന്നാൽ പല കാരണങ്ങളാൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് ഈ സിനിമയിൽ അഭിനയിക്കാൻ സാധിച്ചില്ല. പകരമെത്തിയതാകട്ടെ സുരേഷ്*ഗോപിയും. സിനിമ ബ്ലോക്ക് ബസ്റ്ററായി. ആ ഒരൊറ്റ സിനിമയോടെ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കും മോഹൻലാലിനുമൊപ്പം സൂപ്പർസ്റ്റാർ പദവിയിലേക്ക് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി ഉയരുകയും ചെയ്*തു.
?എടോ, ഒരു സന്യാസിക്ക് തെമ്മാടിയാകാം. തെമ്മാടിക്ക് ഒരിക്കലും ഒരു സന്യാസിയാകാനാവില്ല. കണ്ണിമേരാ മാര്*ക്കറ്റിലും സെക്രട്ടേറിയറ്റിന്*റെ പിന്നിലും ഒന്നരയണയ്ക്ക് കഞ്ചാവ് വിറ്റുനടന്ന ഒരു ചരിത്രമില്ലേ തനിക്ക് ?. അതെല്ലാം തെളിയിച്ചിട്ടേ മാധവന്* പോകൂ. ആയുഷ്മാന്* ഭവഃ? ? ഏകലവ്യനിലെ ഇത്തരം ഡയലോഗുകള്* തിയേറ്ററുകളില്* ഇടിമുഴക്കം സൃഷ്ടിച്ചു.
മാധവൻ എന്ന കഥാപാത്രം വേണ്ടെന്ന് വെച്ചത് പിൽക്കാലത്തു മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കു വളരെയധിക നിരാശ സമ്മാനിച്ചിരുന്നു. അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ കരിയറിൽ അത് വലിയൊരു നഷ്ടമാകുകയും ചെയ്*തു. ആ നഷ്*ടം ഉടന്* പരിഹരിക്കുമെന്ന സൂചനകളാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* ലഭിക്കുന്നത്. ഷാജി കൈലാസും രണ്*ജി പണിക്കരും മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി അടുത്തതായി ചെയ്യുന്ന സിനിമ ഏകലവ്യന്*റെ രണ്ടാം ഭാഗമെന്ന രീതിയിലാണ് കഥ ആലോചിക്കുന്നതത്രേ. കപട സന്യാസിമാരും കള്ളക്കടത്തുമെല്ലാം പ്രമേയമാകുന്ന സിനിമയില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി ആന്*റി നാര്*ക്കോട്ടിക് വിംഗ് തലവനായി എത്തുമെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്* വരുന്നു. ഷാജി ? രണ്*ജി ടീമിന്*റെ മോഹന്*ലാല്* ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷമായിരിക്കും മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഏകലവ്യന്* 2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> തീപാറുന്ന ഡയലോഗുകളുമായി മമ്മൂട്ടി വീണ്ടും ?! ഷാജി കൈലാസ് ? രഞ്ജി പണിക്കർ ടീമിന്റെ ?ഏകലവ്യൻ 2? വരുന്നു?.
> 
> തീപാറുന്ന ഡയലോഗുകളുമായി മമ്മൂട്ടി വീണ്ടും ?! ഷാജി കൈലാസ് ? രഞ്ജി പണിക്കർ ടീമിന്റെ ?ഏകലവ്യൻ 2? വരുന്നു?.
> കേരളത്തിൽ ലഹരി മാഫിയ പിടിമുറുക്കുന്നു എന്ന വാർത്തകൾ കേട്ട് തുടങ്ങിയ സമയത്ത് അടുത്ത സിനിമ ലഹരിക്കെതിരെ, ലഹരി മാഫിയക്കെതിരെ ആയിരിക്കണം എന്ന ഷാജി കൈലാസും, രഞ്ജി പണിക്കരും കൂടി തീരുമാനിച്ചു. അങ്ങനെ ഒരുക്കിയ സിനിമയായിരുന്നു ഏകലവ്യൻ. ലഹരി മാഫിയക്ക് പുറമെ കപട സ്വാമിമാരുടെ മുഖംമൂടി വലിച്ചു കീറിയ സിനിമ കൂടിയായിരുന്നു അത്.
> ഏകലവ്യനിലെ ആന്റി നാർക്കോട്ടിക് തലവൻ മാധവനായി ആദ്യം തീരുമാനിച്ചത് മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ ആയിരുന്നു. എന്നാൽ പല കാരണങ്ങളാൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് ഈ സിനിമയിൽ അഭിനയിക്കാൻ സാധിച്ചില്ല. പകരമെത്തിയതാകട്ടെ സുരേഷ്*ഗോപിയും. സിനിമ ബ്ലോക്ക് ബസ്റ്ററായി. ആ ഒരൊറ്റ സിനിമയോടെ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കും മോഹൻലാലിനുമൊപ്പം സൂപ്പർസ്റ്റാർ പദവിയിലേക്ക് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി ഉയരുകയും ചെയ്*തു.
> ?എടോ, ഒരു സന്യാസിക്ക് തെമ്മാടിയാകാം. തെമ്മാടിക്ക് ഒരിക്കലും ഒരു സന്യാസിയാകാനാവില്ല. കണ്ണിമേരാ മാര്*ക്കറ്റിലും സെക്രട്ടേറിയറ്റിന്*റെ പിന്നിലും ഒന്നരയണയ്ക്ക് കഞ്ചാവ് വിറ്റുനടന്ന ഒരു ചരിത്രമില്ലേ തനിക്ക് ?. അതെല്ലാം തെളിയിച്ചിട്ടേ മാധവന്* പോകൂ. ആയുഷ്മാന്* ഭവഃ? ? ഏകലവ്യനിലെ ഇത്തരം ഡയലോഗുകള്* തിയേറ്ററുകളില്* ഇടിമുഴക്കം സൃഷ്ടിച്ചു.
> മാധവൻ എന്ന കഥാപാത്രം വേണ്ടെന്ന് വെച്ചത് പിൽക്കാലത്തു മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കു വളരെയധിക നിരാശ സമ്മാനിച്ചിരുന്നു. അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ കരിയറിൽ അത് വലിയൊരു നഷ്ടമാകുകയും ചെയ്*തു. ആ നഷ്*ടം ഉടന്* പരിഹരിക്കുമെന്ന സൂചനകളാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* ലഭിക്കുന്നത്. ഷാജി കൈലാസും രണ്*ജി പണിക്കരും മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി അടുത്തതായി ചെയ്യുന്ന സിനിമ ഏകലവ്യന്*റെ രണ്ടാം ഭാഗമെന്ന രീതിയിലാണ് കഥ ആലോചിക്കുന്നതത്രേ. കപട സന്യാസിമാരും കള്ളക്കടത്തുമെല്ലാം പ്രമേയമാകുന്ന സിനിമയില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി ആന്*റി നാര്*ക്കോട്ടിക് വിംഗ് തലവനായി എത്തുമെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്* വരുന്നു. ഷാജി ? രണ്*ജി ടീമിന്*റെ മോഹന്*ലാല്* ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷമായിരിക്കും മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഏകലവ്യന്* 2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fake akum alle

----------


## KTCHACKO

madhura raja satellite rights amount is correct, official announcement on the way. this site published leaked info.

----------


## Mammooka fan

> madhura raja satellite rights amount is correct, official announcement on the way. this site published leaked info.


14 crore ooo 
R u sure

----------


## Veiwer11

> ithooke viswasikkunna alkarum indoo.. 14C satellite rights  
> 
> kodikalkku oru vilayum ille...........


Kerala + All Langauge Dubbing Rights okke aanenkil Polum Ithra Varaam Paad aan

----------


## renjuus

> madhura raja satellite rights amount is correct, official announcement on the way. this site published leaked info.


Pinnallaaa..... :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## frincekjoseph

Nalla Talented & Experienced aayittulla Directorsine matram choose cheythu, Swantham banneril mathram padam cheyunna chila Actors ithokke onnum vaayichal nanayirunnu  :Vandivittu: 






>

----------


## jordan

mam  innale relief camp  visit cheyithu ennu news kandu.. oru stardom okke ethu pole use cheyyuga aanu vendath.. johnny depp cancer patienstine jack sparrow costumil poyi sammanam okke kodukkum aayrnnu, athu pole pazhe oru actor santa clause aayittum ethu pole cheyyum aayrnnu.. good move from mam

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> mam  innale relief camp  visit cheyithu ennu news kandu.. oru stardom okke ethu pole use cheyyuga aanu vendath.. johnny depp cancer patienstine jack sparrow costumil poyi sammanam okke kodukkum aayrnnu, athu pole pazhe oru actor santa clause aayittum ethu pole cheyyum aayrnnu.. good move from mam


He has done it before too. Puttingal fire accident samayathu aviduthe temple-il poyi aalukale kanuka okke cheythirunnu.

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*ഇതാണ് മലയാളത്തിന്റെ മെഗാസ്റ്റാര്*; ദുരിത മേഖലയില്* സഹായവുമായി മമ്മൂട്ടി!! ക്യാമ്പിലെത്തി, സഹായവും*
Updated: Sat, Aug 11, 2018, 10:36 [IST]


https://malayalam.oneindia.com/news/...or-207345.html

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Mammootty's surprise visit cheers up inmates of flood-relief camp | Pix*Onmanorama Staff

https://english.manoramaonline.com/e...velikkara.html

----------


## roshy

ദുരിതാശ്വാസ നിധി: മമ്മൂട്ടി 15 ലക്ഷവും ദുൽഖർ 10 ലക്ഷവും സംഭാവന ചെയ്തു...

----------


## mujthaba

Ikka 350 families ne eteduthu enn kandallo

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ദുരിതാശ്വാസ നിധി: മമ്മൂട്ടി 15 ലക്ഷവും ദുൽഖർ 10 ലക്ഷവും സംഭാവന ചെയ്തു...


what abt lal sir? 
20 lakhs?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## roshy

> what abt lal sir? 
> 20 lakhs?


lal 25 lakh

----------


## Perumthachan

well done ikka... proud to be a fan....

----------


## aashiq1

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...135417773&_rdr

----------


## jimmy

> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...135417773&_rdr


ithano puthiya madhudra raja look

----------


## Abin thomas

Ikkayude puthiya earth pisharody ano.ikka innu campil oke poyapo koode nadakane kandu.apo pisharody padam undavum alle.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Ikkayude puthiya earth pisharody ano.ikka innu campil oke poyapo koode nadakane kandu.apo pisharody padam undavum alle.


Innu campil poyo? Evide? Pics undo? Angeru tovinoye pole ari chakku edukkan poyilla ennokke paranju kure posts kandirunnu.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Innu campil poyo? Evide? Pics undo? Angeru tovinoye pole ari chakku edukkan poyilla ennokke paranju kure posts kandirunnu.


Innu chenganoor areayil arunnu visit.nalla atmosphere arunnu ikka vannapol.oru celebration pole.postukal kandirunnu both in ikka n ettan pages.usual chori thanne.

----------


## Abin thomas

Pics chodicha kond idunnu.mammooka ithipo fbyil idano.livil varano povunnilla.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Pics chodicha kond idunnu.mammooka ithipo fbyil idano.livil varano povunnilla.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Look the happiness in their face

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## twist369

> 


Nadirsha koode undallo..

Appol dileep gangumaayi ikaayk issue onnum kannilla ennu thonnunu..



Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Nadirsha koode undallo..
> 
> Appol dileep gangumaayi ikaayk issue onnum kannilla ennu thonnunu..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk


Pisharody anu ipo full time koode.ikka date koduthu kanum.enthelum avate

----------


## ABE

> Pisharody anu ipo full time koode.ikka date koduthu kanum.enthelum avate


Pisharadi padam undennokke news undayirunnallo.....

----------


## ballu

Onathinte annu Mammooty camp visit cheythathu newsil live kaanichu .....mooparu varumpo oru bodhavum ellathe oruthan mikeil van announcement ....nammaude mega thaaram kadannu varika annu suhruthukaleeee....as if he was there for an award night or inauguration ...Mam appo thanne avvide unayiruna oru politiciane vilichu choodu avunathu clear aayi kaanam aayirunu ....obviously he was pissed ...ah politician announcere cheetha parayunathum kaanam ayirunu .... Mammooty is a genuine person

----------


## K K R

Ikka-Shyamaprasad film will be an awesome one :) ...Wait for it  :Smile:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Nadirsha koode undallo..
> 
> Appol dileep gangumaayi ikaayk issue onnum kannilla ennu thonnunu..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk


Enku thonunilaa dileep ayt ikkek nthelum preshnm und enn

----------


## GABBAR

https://www.bollywoodlife.com/news-g...ay-gnanamuthu/

----------


## Ravi

Kariyilakkattupole .......now in Asianet
Another amazing performance from the Megastar.
Koode full length character cheytha complete starine nishprabhamakkunna prakadanam.....

----------


## roshy

രണ്ട് വര്*ഷത്തേക്ക് ഡേറ്റ് ഇല്ലെന്ന് പറയുന്നുണ്ടെങ്കിലും അടുത്തിടെ പുതിയ സിനിമകള്* ഏറ്റെടുത്ത് മമ്മൂക്ക ഞെട്ടിച്ചിരിക്കുകയാണ്. പിറന്നാള്* ദിനത്തില്* ഒരു സര്*പ്രൈസ് അനൗണ്*സ്*മെന്റ് ഉണ്ടാവുമെന്നാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* ചില ഓണ്*ലൈന്* മാധ്യമങ്ങള്* റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട് ചെയ്യുന്നത്. മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കരിയറിലെ സൂപ്പര്* ഹിറ്റ് കുറ്റാന്വേഷണ പരമ്പരയായ സിബിഐയുടെ അഞ്ചാമത്തെ സിനിമയോ, ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദറിന്റെ സംവിധായകന്* ഹനീഫ് അദേനിയുടെ വിദേശത്ത് നിന്നുള്ള ബിഗ് ബജറ്റ് ചിത്രമോ. തനിയൊരുവന്* എന്ന ഹിറ്റ് സിനിമയുടെ രണ്ടാം ഭാഗത്തില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി അഭിനയിക്കുന്നു എന്നിങ്ങനെ മൂന്ന് സാധ്യതകളുണ്ട്. അതിലൊരണ്ണമായിരിക്കും പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കുക.

----------


## twist369

> രണ്ട് വര്*ഷത്തേക്ക് ഡേറ്റ് ഇല്ലെന്ന് പറയുന്നുണ്ടെങ്കിലും അടുത്തിടെ പുതിയ സിനിമകള്* ഏറ്റെടുത്ത് മമ്മൂക്ക ഞെട്ടിച്ചിരിക്കുകയാണ്. പിറന്നാള്* ദിനത്തില്* ഒരു സര്*പ്രൈസ് അനൗണ്*സ്*മെന്റ് ഉണ്ടാവുമെന്നാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* ചില ഓണ്*ലൈന്* മാധ്യമങ്ങള്* റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട് ചെയ്യുന്നത്. മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കരിയറിലെ സൂപ്പര്* ഹിറ്റ് കുറ്റാന്വേഷണ പരമ്പരയായ സിബിഐയുടെ അഞ്ചാമത്തെ സിനിമയോ, ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദറിന്റെ സംവിധായകന്* ഹനീഫ് അദേനിയുടെ വിദേശത്ത് നിന്നുള്ള ബിഗ് ബജറ്റ് ചിത്രമോ. തനിയൊരുവന്* എന്ന ഹിറ്റ് സിനിമയുടെ രണ്ടാം ഭാഗത്തില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി അഭിനയിക്കുന്നു എന്നിങ്ങനെ മൂന്ന് സാധ്യതകളുണ്ട്. അതിലൊരണ്ണമായിരിക്കും പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കുക.


Thani oruvan 2 mathi..

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> രണ്ട് വര്*ഷത്തേക്ക് ഡേറ്റ് ഇല്ലെന്ന് പറയുന്നുണ്ടെങ്കിലും അടുത്തിടെ പുതിയ സിനിമകള്* ഏറ്റെടുത്ത് മമ്മൂക്ക ഞെട്ടിച്ചിരിക്കുകയാണ്. പിറന്നാള്* ദിനത്തില്* ഒരു സര്*പ്രൈസ് അനൗണ്*സ്*മെന്റ് ഉണ്ടാവുമെന്നാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* ചില ഓണ്*ലൈന്* മാധ്യമങ്ങള്* റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട് ചെയ്യുന്നത്. മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കരിയറിലെ സൂപ്പര്* ഹിറ്റ് കുറ്റാന്വേഷണ പരമ്പരയായ സിബിഐയുടെ അഞ്ചാമത്തെ സിനിമയോ, ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദറിന്റെ സംവിധായകന്* ഹനീഫ് അദേനിയുടെ വിദേശത്ത് നിന്നുള്ള ബിഗ് ബജറ്റ് ചിത്രമോ. തനിയൊരുവന്* എന്ന ഹിറ്റ് സിനിമയുടെ രണ്ടാം ഭാഗത്തില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി അഭിനയിക്കുന്നു എന്നിങ്ങനെ മൂന്ന് സാധ്യതകളുണ്ട്. അതിലൊരണ്ണമായിരിക്കും പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കുക.


Kazhinja pirannalinu announce cheythatha abrahaminte santhathikal

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## aak



----------


## Mammooka fan

> 


Kiduveee
Ee sept 7 kure surprise kanumayrkum

----------


## A_One

'ജീവനെക്കാൾ വലുതാണ് സാറെ എനിക്കിത്'; ഉരുൾപൊട്ടലിനിടെ ആ മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം നെഞ്ചോടു ചേർത്ത് മൂപ്പൻ                 Shared via Malayala Manorama News app Download@ mobile.manoramaonline.com

----------


## Lakkooran



----------


## aashiq1

https://youtu.be/JwincO1FDyA
Happy teachers day!

----------


## pokkiri brothers

oru mammookka kunjikka movie announce cheythirunnel... 6 varshamaay waitinga...

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## bellari

September 6th rajamanikyam 2 announce cheyum ennoru news undu 
Seriyano ennariyilla

----------


## Mammooka fan

> September 6th rajamanikyam 2 announce cheyum ennoru news undu 
> Seriyano ennariyilla


Chumma kothipikale

----------


## Mammooka fan

> oru mammookka kunjikka movie announce cheythirunnel... 6 varshamaay waitinga...


Sathyam njanum kaathirikunu

And i want aa mass movie where they must act as father and son

----------


## BASH1982

> Sathyam njanum kaathirikunu
> 
> And i want aa mass movie where they must act as father and son


God father remake is my dream

----------


## Mike

Announce cheyunathilum nallathu eppo ulla promising projects theerkunnatha..

Unda..

Mamankam..

Bilal..






> September 6th rajamanikyam 2 announce cheyum ennoru news undu 
> Seriyano ennariyilla

----------


## Phantom 369

> 


ith fan page ale

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> https://youtu.be/JwincO1FDyAHappy teachers day!


Evergreen material for all the infinite Teacher's days to come! Classic.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> 


Waiting. Blog composer Sreenath aanallo music!

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## Mammooka fan

Mammooty in #Kaamamohitham 
Ulath ano????

----------


## roshy

> Mammooty in #Kaamamohitham 
> Ulath ano????


cv balakrishnante kaama mohitham ,ee project pandu cinema aakkaakn vendi kg george ikkaye sameepichirunnu,
ithinu lal aayirikkum apt ennu paranju ikka nirasichath orma undu.......

----------


## udaips

*Ikka n DQ ..together in.......*

----------


## Mike

Mmmm കേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട് കേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്...




> *Ikka n DQ ..together in.......*

----------


## BASH1982

> *Ikka n DQ ..together in.......*


Ikkade veetil

----------


## Abin thomas

> *Ikka n DQ ..together in.......*


Kelkan nalla rasamund.but not walking  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

Kamamohitham confirmed anu ennu thonnunu

----------


## Abin thomas

😂😂

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

Bilal inte entho undennu paranjitt evideeee

----------


## Young Mega Star

Mammookka bdy special videos or songs undel posteyan marakale.

----------


## Oruvan1

Waiting for bilalll

----------


## twist369

> Ikkade veetil


🤣

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Ikka-mt-hariharan movie announce cheythaal mathiyaayrnu

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

Just watched Fireman. Repeat watch after some time now.
Avasanam "Kathikkeda...." Ennu parayunna Oru scene ille? Ethra manoharamayanu addeham athu cheythathu!! Never before seen style.
The way he does the minute nuances of acting is a textbook in itself.

----------


## g k

.

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Note using Tapatalk

----------


## David999



----------


## aashiq1

HBD ikka... fan forever

----------


## mujthaba

Happy b?day megastar .. 
:fanboyalways:

----------


## King Amal

Happyy bdayy mammookaaa..  😊😊
#FanBoyForever

----------


## Abin thomas

Happy birthday mammooka.#my biggest inspiration

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Happy Birthday Mammookka 😍😍❤️😍❤️

FanBoy Forever 😍😍

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Ee kollavum timing thetichilla.katta fan girl

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Ikkas house nw

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Happy birthday mammooka

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Happy B'day  dear Mammookka!! #fanboyforever

----------


## Abin thomas

12am wishes  :Band: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Kazhinja pravashyam 12 manikku aayirunnu Abraham announcement! This time, nothing came yet, right?

----------


## Mammooka fan

Oru announcement oo first lookoo onum vannillalo

----------


## The wrong one

HBD Mammookka

#Fanboy forever

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Hbd mammooka

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

:Band: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

☺️

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

😍

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Birthday Wish Cheyyan Poya Fans Kaark Ikkayude Vaka Cake 😍❤️😎

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Birthday Wish Cheyyan Poya Fans Kaark Ikkayude Vaka Cake 😍❤️😎
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Veedinu munnil podi pooram anallo. :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Jayettan ❤️😍




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Veedinu munnil podi pooram anallo.


Athe... ❤️😍

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

😍😍.ini arelum oke itto.ellarum rathrik thanne wish idunnund.akhil Krishnan bro oke ini itolum.njn maduthu

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Happy birthday mammookka😍

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

ഹാപ്പി ജനിച്ചീസം മമ്മുക്ക

----------


## Kannadi

Happy birthday ponnikka

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

HBD mammookkaaa...

#fanboyforever

----------


## varma

Happy Birthday Ikka !!!

----------


## Young Mega Star

Happy Birthday Mammookka..  Proud fan

----------


## Rachu

Happy happy birthday mammookka... :Namichu: . Wishing you many many more happy returns of the day.  :Happybday: With lots of love and prayers... :Tt1:   :Wub: Proud fan :Clap3:

----------


## saamy

Happy birthday mammukka  :Clap:

----------


## Oruvan1

Happy Birthday Ikkkaaa

----------


## udaips

*Malayalakkarayude Ikka-ykku janmadinasamsakal..*. :Band:   :Band:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Happy Birthday Ikka.............
Fan for Ever...............

----------


## frincekjoseph

Iyyalu ivide okke undo uppozum.........



> Happy happy birthday mammookka.... Wishing you many many more happy returns of the day. With lots of love and prayers... Proud fan

----------


## Sree Tcr

Happy Birthday Dear Mammookkaa....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pala ST.Thomas College



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Most Tweeted Birthday Tag For A Mollywood Actor

24k+ Tweets In 13 HRS

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Happy birthday Dearest Ikka...

----------


## Richard

Happy Birthday Ikka

----------


## BASH1982

Happy birthday ikka

----------


## wayanadan

*fb muzhuvanum ikkaaaaa*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Waiting for surprise announcements

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Million Dollar Wish Arrives..

Lalettan 😍❤️

Mammokkka 😍❤️

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## mukkuvan

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 




> Million Dollar Wish Arrives..
> 
> Lalettan ❤️
> 
> Mammokkka ❤️
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## mukkuvan

Happy Birthday Ikka.... The Big Brother of Malluwood  :Happybday:  :Happybday:  :Happybday:  :Happybday:

----------


## wayanadan

*

ബിലാൽ ,വാറുണ്ണി ,മാധവന്കുട്ടി ,മുഹമ്മദ് കുട്ടി ,സേതുരാമയ്യർ ,രാജമാണിക്യം ,പഴശ്ശിരാജ ,ഇൻസ്*പെക്ടർ ബൽറാം ,താരദാസ് ,രാജ ,നായർസാബ് ,ഭാസ്കര പട്ടേലർ,രാജശേഖരറെഡ്*ഡി  ...............................*

----------


## KOBRA

*Many Many Happy returns of the day Mammookka*

----------


## Rangeela

Happy birthday ikkaaaaaa.......

----------


## Akhil krishnan

❤️❤️❤️❤️





Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## sankarvp

Happy Birthday dear Mammookka 💙🎂❤

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## ClubAns

> ❤️❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## wayanadan

Hareesh Peradi_Follow__2 hrs_

_മലയാളത്തിന്റെ താജ് മഹലിന് ... ചലച്ചിത്ര പ്രവർത്തകരുടെ തണൽമരത്തിന് ... മഹാനടന്... ജൻമദിനാശംസകൾ..._

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Million Dollar Wish Arrives..
> 
> Lalettan ❤️
> 
> Mammokkka ❤️
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ikkade birthday lalettan wish cheyummbol ulla oru santhosham vere illa
real legends

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Barring an announcement today by evening ( which too looks doubtful) , there won't be any major announcements for any Mammukka movies today. Though there are handful of movies to be announced and FL's and teasers to be revealed.. they all look unlikely to be made out as Mammukka has instructed that the primary focus of his fans at the moment must be to take up initiatives to #RebuildKerala rather than his birthday celebrations. 👏

Friday matinee

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Surprise projects announcement undaavumennu paranjittu evde?? Orennam polum illallo...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

😎😎



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

HBD mammookkaa...

----------


## Rachu

> Iyyalu ivide okke undo uppozum.........



Undaashane! Idakku visit cheyyum.. posting kuravaanu :Smile:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Surprise projects announcement undaavumennu paranjittu evde?? Orennam polum illallo...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Flood aya kond chance kurava.enthayalum birthday nalla pole viral ayitund social mediayil.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

DQ ❤️❤️❤️😍😍😍

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## loudspeaker

happy bday ikkaaaaaaaaa

----------


## frincekjoseph

Vallapozum nigalude ee thread okke onnu update cheyunathu nannayirikkum.............  :Vandivittu: 

Ippozum Thoppil Jopanum Great Fatherum okke aanu upcoming movies  :Namichu: 




> Undaashane! Idakku visit cheyyum.. posting kuravaanu

----------


## Mike

...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

പത്രവാർത്തയിൽ നിന്നാണ്,പ്രളയം വന്ന് സർവ്വതും നശിച്ച പറവൂർ പേരുമ്പടന്ന മാവേലിത്തറ വീട്ടിൽ ആശ്രിത അവസ്ഥ മമ്മൂക്ക ഫാൻസ്* അറിയുന്നത്,മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ബർത്ത്ഡേ പ്രമാണിച്  അവർക്ക് സഹായമായി പുതിയ വീട് നിർമിച്ചു നൽകാൻ ഫാൻസ്* തീരുമാനിച്ചു,  മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ സാന്നിധ്യത്തിൽ വീടിന്റെ രൂപ രേഖ കൈമാറി.

----------


## HariGopal

Happy b'day dear Mammookka 

Long live legend

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

Happy വറുത്തിട്ട ദിവസം!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Have shared this here already. But whenever I watch it, I'm tempted to share it again. Birthday alle.. ivide kidakkatte onnu koodi. I wish no mammukka fans should miss this one. Thanks to manorama for this. Once again, happy b'day legend! https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rbBZCy...ient=mv-google

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

മമ്മൂക്ക

----------


## ballu

DQ instayil share cheytha Mam pic... Ulti cool 
67 yr old.... Unbelievable!!

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha

https://www.manoramanews.com/news/en...=1536418958157

മോഹൻലാലോ മമ്മൂട്ടിയോ മികച്ചത് എന്ന ചോദ്യത്തിന് ശരവേഗത്തിൽ ഉത്തരം നല്*കാന്* ധൈര്യം കാണിച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന ഒരു അമ്മൂമ്മയാണ് സമൂഹമാധ്യമങ്ങളിൽ ഇപ്പോൾ താരം #Mohanlal#Mammootty#WhoIsTheBest#SocialMedia#ViralVedio

----------


## sha



----------


## sha

ബുര്*ജ് ഖലിഫ സാക്ഷി; മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് ആശംസ നേര്*ന്നു ലോകസഞ്ചാരികള്*; വിഡിയോ സ്വന്തം ലേഖകൻ SEPTEMBER 0...

Read more at: https://www.manoramanews.com/news/en...=1536340216631

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## sha



----------


## thumbikuttan

> 


ALWAYS..IKKA FORT. ATHU NJANGAL ULLAPOZHUM ANGANE THANNE AAYIRUNNU...  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## sha



----------


## Akhil krishnan

They Are Back...




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## MALABARI

next bb  :Boxing:

----------


## Jagmohan

ഈശ്വരാ..ഇതെങ്കിലും തള്ളില്ലാതെ blockbuster ആകണമേ...

----------


## Abin thomas

> ഈശ്വരാ..ഇതെങ്കിലും തള്ളില്ലാതെ blockbuster ആകണമേ...


Abraham oru blockbuster anu.athil arkum samshayam venda.pinne cltn almost ellam thanne exaggerated anu.ramaleela 80cr thalliyapo arum oru aksharam polum mindathirunnathil ulla vishamam pala thavana njn paranjitund.veendum athu thanne parayunnu.mammooka ayal troll.kollam nadakate.

----------


## Jagmohan

> Abraham oru blockbuster anu.athil arkum samshayam venda.pinne cltn almost ellam thanne 
> exaggerated anu.ramaleela 80cr thalliyapo arum oru aksharam polum mindathirunnathil ulla vishamam pala thavana njn paranjitund.veendum athu thanne parayunnu.mammooka ayal troll.kollam nadakate.



Mollywood le 2nd grosser aanennu urachu viswasikkunna orupadu ikka fansinu vendiyaanu njan prarthichath..Ikka enna nadanodu ennum bahumaaname ullu...oru fan fight nu vendi palathum parayum enkilum....majority truthful fansum randu perudeyum 80's n 90's movies kandu fans aayath aanu...pne meesha pirichathu kondum dance kalichathu kondum) jacket n cooling glass ittathu kondum fans aayavarundu(new gen piller)..ullinte ullil valsalyam kaanumbol kannu nirayaathavarum sphadikam kaanumbol koritharikkathavarumaayi aarum undaavilla..pne thurannu aaru aadyam samathikkum enna prashnam matrame ullu....

(NB:Youtube il ennum night kauravarileyum kilukkathileyum songs kaanunna oru saadha malayali)

----------


## BASH1982

> Mollywood le 2nd grosser aanennu urachu viswasikkunna orupadu ikka fansinu vendiyaanu njan prarthichath..Ikka enna nadanodu ennum bahumaaname ullu...oru fan fight nu vendi palathum parayum enkilum....majority truthful fansum randu perudeyum 80's n 90's movies kandu fans aayath aanu...pne meesha pirichathu kondum dance kalichathu kondum) jacket n cooling glass ittathu kondum fans aayavarundu(new gen piller)..ullinte ullil valsalyam kaanumbol kannu nirayaathavarum sphadikam kaanumbol koritharikkathavarumaayi aarum undaavilla..pne thurannu aaru aadyam samathikkum enna prashnam matrame ullu....
> 
> (NB:Youtube il ennum night kauravarileyum kilukkathileyum songs kaanunna oru saadha malayali)


Oppam 75 cr ennu urachu vishwasikkunna lal fansum undu appo athu vidu
ivide bhooribhagam perkkum ekadesham karyamariyam pinnr fanfightnu vendi  palathum parayum
imo abrahaminu mukalil lalettante films drishyam   nd puli kanullu only my opinion

----------


## jimmy

> Mollywood le 2nd grosser aanennu urachu viswasikkunna orupadu ikka fansinu vendiyaanu njan prarthichath..Ikka enna nadanodu ennum bahumaaname ullu...oru fan fight nu vendi palathum parayum enkilum....majority truthful fansum randu perudeyum 80's n 90's movies kandu fans aayath aanu...pne meesha pirichathu kondum dance kalichathu kondum) jacket n cooling glass ittathu kondum fans aayavarundu(new gen piller)..ullinte ullil valsalyam kaanumbol kannu nirayaathavarum sphadikam kaanumbol koritharikkathavarumaayi aarum undaavilla..pne thurannu aaru aadyam samathikkum enna prashnam matrame ullu....
> 
> (NB:Youtube il ennum night kauravarileyum kilukkathileyum songs kaanunna oru saadha malayali)


allennu ningalku engine parayan pattum , producer avarude association aayi discuss chethu itta report alle, athu nuna aanenkil mattullavar athinethire enthu kondu mindunnilla, prathikarikkunnilla,, athinartham onnukil ithuvare vanna ella kanakkukalum thallal except for puli, athum thallu thanne pakse onnam sthanam pulikku thanne,bakki ella kanakkukalum thettu allenkil thallu, ee 75, 80, 60, okke thallayirunnu, oppam chummathalli 75 aakiyappol lal fans evide aayrirunnu, thupole ezra, moideen, ramaleela ellam,premam irangi kkzhinju drisyam collection chumma daily koodi, koodi 65,70 crores ayi.premathinu munpu drisyam collection around 40 crores aayrunnu., puli thalli thalli 150 crores aakki, athinu kuzhpapmilla , as nu second place ennu paranjal lal fans halilakum enthu cheyanna bhai, ini ethenkkilum producers athu sariyalla ennu parayunnathuvare as second place il thanne thudarum., thallayalum illakilum mammootty kku bo power illa ennu paranjavarku 50 crores nte 2 movies ittu koduthu, mammootty movies second , third or fourth place i do not care as long as it is making profit for the producer i am happy, vittu kala aasane cheelu case :Grin:

----------


## aashiq1

> ഈശ്വരാ..ഇതെങ്കിലും തള്ളില്ലാതെ blockbuster ആകണമേ...


Puli 150 crore da🤐

----------


## classic

ഈ ത്രെഡിലും ചൊറിയോ?

കട്ട ലാൽ ഫാൻസ് വരെ സമ്മതിക്കും അബ്രഹാം ബീബി ആണെന്ന്




> ഈശ്വരാ..ഇതെങ്കിലും തള്ളില്ലാതെ blockbuster ആകണമേ...

----------


## Rachu

> Vallapozum nigalude ee thread okke onnu update cheyunathu nannayirikkum............. 
> 
> Ippozum Thoppil Jopanum Great Fatherum okke aanu upcoming movies


Done........ :Yo:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Thank You...........

By the way "Nayans DP aayirunnu best"




> Done........

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Thank You...........
> 
> By the way "Nayans DP aayirunnu best"


Ishtappettu mattiya DP alle.. Kurachu naalangane kidakkatte bhai....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

🤣😂




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

[QUOTE=Akhil krishnan;8370569]2016 -il irangiya Puthiya Niyamathil aanu adyam ayittu koode koodiyathu. 2012-il Doubles irangiyennu alle ullu?

----------


## Antonio

ISRO NambiNarayanan issue film aakkamarunnu, ikka policheneee...ivide political issue problem aanu...
Hindi il chance und...Akshay Kumar or Ajay Devgan aakum..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

[QUOTE=Thevalliparamban;8370618]


> 2016 -il irangiya Puthiya Niyamathil aanu adyam ayittu koode koodiyathu. 2012-il Doubles irangiyennu alle ullu?


doubles nte director pulli alle..appo koode koodi ennu parayunath crct alle...

----------


## K K R

@Antonio - Madhavan is already doing a film on him

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Mammooka fan

> 


Ith nthayalum bore ayrkilaaa
Coz ramesh pisharody ik familes inte pulse aryam
Soo familes kerikolum

----------


## mujthaba

> Ith nthayalum bore ayrkilaaa
> Coz ramesh pisharody ik familes inte pulse aryam
> Soo familes kerikolum


Panchavarnathatha kandayirunno??

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Panchavarnathatha kandayirunno??


Enku ishtapetta movie ayrunu

Pinne njan kanan poya showik after movie familes kayi adichu
Athu mathi aa movie families enthra mathram ishtapettu enn aryan

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Panchavarnathatha kandayirunno??


Jayram inte thirichu verav aya movie alayrunoo
Hit adichooo soo aa moviye kutam parayan onum patula 

Kure budhi jeevalk ishtapedanm enn ilaa
Sadharna kark ishtapedanm Enale oru movie hit aku

----------


## jeanu007

> Jayram inte thirichu verav aya movie alayrunoo
> Hit adichooo soo aa moviye kutam parayan onum patula 
> 
> Kure budhi jeevalk ishtapedanm enn ilaa
> Sadharna kark ishtapedanm Enale oru movie hit aku


Aliya, im a hard core ikka fan..i have doubts on the success of ikkas movie with pishaarady..for me panchavarthatha was a way below average one 4 me, especially the climax!..hope pishaarady rectify his mistakes and have a strong script for the next one!!..

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Aliya, im a hard core ikka fan..i have doubts on the success of ikkas movie with pishaarady..for me panchavarthatha was a way below average one 4 me, especially the climax!..hope pishaarady rectify his mistakes and have a strong script for the next one!!..


But familes in okke ishtapettalo athu kond alle first day full negative review aytum film hit ayth

----------


## Mammooka fan

Comedies okke familes inte idek work out ayal mathi 
Enku urap und ramesh pisharody can make familes laugh in theatres

----------


## Antonio

> @Antonio - Madhavan is already doing a film on him


oh.ok..Tamil/hindi??

----------


## twist369

> Panchavarnathatha kandayirunno??


Enik abv avg aayi thonni..

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> But familes in okke ishtapettalo athu kond alle first day full negative review aytum film hit ayth


Fans negative wom parayathirunnal families kayarikkolum..

----------


## Oruvan1



----------


## Mammooka fan

Joby george (goodwill entertainment)
'Next with mammooka 
Shaji padoor or arun gopi director

----------


## sethu

Varshangalk sesham Sethu thante tharavattilek thirichethiyirikkunnu!

----------


## Veiwer11

> Joby george (goodwill entertainment)
> 'Next with mammooka 
> Shaji padoor or arun gopi director


Randu Perum Oronnu veetham Cheythotte

----------


## Antonio

Ikka Pramod Pappan nte koode oru Selfie in FB...panikittumo udane????

----------


## Antonio

> Joby george (goodwill entertainment)
> 'Next with mammooka 
> Shaji padoor or arun gopi director


Arun Gopy aano??
Angeru ippo orennam cheythondu irikkuvalle...aa gap Joby edukkandallo..
Shaji padoor aakum.. kettarunnu nerathe thanne..

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## maryland

> Ikka Pramod Pappan nte koode oru Selfie in FB...panikittumo udane????


Arakkalam Bhay…. :Maxim:

----------


## Mike

verthe announce cheythittu karyam illalo.... make it happen... allathe chumma BIG Budget ennum paranju evanmar oronnu padachu vidum...

eppo ullathokke nadannu kandal thanne valya santhosham....

Mamankam..Bilal....Unda...Basil UNNI R movie... ithooke kazhinjittu pore bakki ellam...









>

----------


## Don David

> 


Padachoney aduthadh

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Padachoney aduthadh
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


any idea which project this is ??? unda  aaanu ennu kelkunnudallo..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> verthe announce cheythittu karyam illalo.... make it happen... allathe chumma BIG Budget ennum paranju evanmar oronnu padachu vidum...
> 
> eppo ullathokke nadannu kandal thanne valya santhosham....
> 
> Mamankam..Bilal....Unda...Basil UNNI R movie... ithooke kazhinjittu pore bakki ellam...



athanne..valla promising director aya mathiayrnu..sethu,marthandan type sadhangale okke ozhuvakenda samsaym aayi..

----------


## moovybuf

> verthe announce cheythittu karyam illalo.... make it happen... allathe chumma BIG Budget ennum paranju evanmar oronnu padachu vidum...
> 
> eppo ullathokke nadannu kandal thanne valya santhosham....
> 
> Mamankam..Bilal....Unda...Basil UNNI R movie... ithooke kazhinjittu pore bakki ellam...


മമ്മൂട്ടി യോടാണോ ഇൗ പറയുന്നതൊക്കെ?

----------


## Abin thomas

> verthe announce cheythittu karyam illalo.... make it happen... allathe chumma BIG Budget ennum paranju evanmar oronnu padachu vidum...
> 
> eppo ullathokke nadannu kandal thanne valya santhosham....
> 
> Mamankam..Bilal....Unda...Basil UNNI R movie... ithooke kazhinjittu pore bakki ellam...


Ithil mamankam shoot thudangi,madhurarajayum thudangi,unda next month thudangumennu pakka confimed anu,ameer also sure shot ayitum thudangum.

Bilal date confirmed akan und.basil movie mathrame nadakuo enna karyathil doubt ullu.

----------


## Abin thomas

> മമ്മൂട്ടി യോടാണോ ഇൗ പറയുന്നതൊക്കെ?


Entha prblm.ipo nadakunna mamangam,madhuraraja,yatra ellam heavy padangal thanne anu.pinne unda next month thudangum.drop avumonnu pediyullath basil film mathramanu.

----------


## King Amal

Pramod pappan prjct und..  And also Arun gopy- udayakrish padam produce by K madhu.. 
Etha naale varunne nn ariyill.. 



> any idea which project this is ??? unda  aaanu ennu kelkunnudallo..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Pramod pappan prjct und..  And also Arun gopy- udayakrish padam produce by K madhu.. 
> Etha naale varunne nn ariyill..


arun gopy padam aayal mathiayrnu...pramod pappan  :Zipit:

----------


## Antonio

Pramod Pappan nte koode oru Selfie undarunnu makkalee...
Pramod Pappan und
Arun Gopy und
Unda und..
Thani oruvan 2 undooo????

----------


## Abin thomas

> arun gopy padam aayal mathiayrnu...pramod pappan


Promod pappan undel thanne big budget ennoke paranj ingane olamundaki announce cheyan chance kurava.unda thanne arikum.allel k madhu produce cheyunna arun gopy padam.pinne peterhein oke ulla vamban ennoru projectine pati ketirunnu.

----------


## Phantom 369

Ulla biggies okke tertitt pore Adutath Announce cheyunne..
Proper planning ilathe oronnu adupich angu irakki viduvanallo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Promod pappan undel thanne big budget ennoke paranj ingane olamundaki announce cheyan chance kurava.unda thanne arikum.allel k madhu produce cheyunna arun gopy padam.pinne peterhein oke ulla vamban ennoru projectine pati ketirunnu.


hah..aaru aayalum kuzhapamilla...ini ullathil mikka projects um promising aanu..

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Entha prblm.ipo nadakunna mamangam,madhuraraja,yatra ellam heavy padangal thanne anu.pinne unda next month thudangum.drop avumonnu pediyullath basil film mathramanu.


Kunjhali Marakkar nadakkille Abin?

----------


## udaips

> Pramod pappan prjct und..  And also Arun gopy- udayakrish padam produce by K madhu.. 
> Etha naale varunne nn ariyill..


Oru Pramod Pappnic effect padamanenkil porichene...

----------


## King Amal

UNDA..  Shoot from Oct 20th
Chilappo ithinte title launch aayirikum inn..

----------


## Antonio

> Ithil mamankam shoot thudangi,madhurarajayum thudangi,unda next month thudangumennu pakka confimed anu,ameer also sure shot ayitum thudangum.
> 
> Bilal date confirmed akan und.basil movie mathrame nadakuo enna karyathil doubt ullu.


Basil movie aakum ippo Bijumenon kondupoyi ennu aanu ente strong doubt...

----------


## Mammooka fan

> UNDA..  Shoot from Oct 20th
> Chilappo ithinte title launch aayirikum inn..


Is it big budjet

----------


## Antonio

> Kunjhali Marakkar nadakkille Abin?


Shaji nadeshan parayunnu, sir...
But, aa urappu athra angottu strong alla..
Pinne Kunjachan undallo...

----------


## kevin

ikka big budget onnum produce cheythittillallo..let him produce kunjali....fans ithrayum expectation vaykukayalle... ikka production, joshi sir direction..... oru ikka joshi lal priyan 90s clash...

----------


## The wrong one

Ith theernnille..!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Kunjhali Marakkar nadakkille Abin?


Ariyilla.njn paranja projects 100% nadakum.marakar urap parayarayo ennu doubt und.in case athu nadannillelum kidukan projei kayil ulla kond valiya ksheenam varilla.ipo shoot nadakunna ella ikka filmsum nalla production value ulla films anu.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Shaji nadeshan parayunnu, sir...
> But, aa urappu athra angottu strong alla..
> Pinne Kunjachan undallo...


Kunjachan und.athu marannathalla.athine big budhetil kootenda avashyamilla.kunjachante strong point ennu parayunnath ah kottayam manerisms anu.athinu ikka onnu vanna mathy kodikal mudakenda karyamilla.but perform cheyan oru decent plot director or script writer kodukanam ennu mathram.

----------


## twist369

Arm- Rajani moviel ikkYude perum cherth paanaanmaar paadi nadakkunnundallo😅

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

ബെല്ലാരിയിലെ ഒരു പ്യോത്ത് കച്ചവടക്കാരൻ 
ബെല്ലാരിരാജ അല്ലെടെ നിന്റെയൊക്കെ എല്ലൂരി രാജ 


Re release

----------


## Thevalliparamban

ARR-Rajani-Mammookka ennokke evidokkeyo kettu. Chummathe aavum lle? Pandu oru Mam-Rajini marathi padam ennokke kettittu pinne athinte vivaram onnum undayittilla.

----------


## King Amal

Mammooka- Nadirsha film confirmed..  Ashiq usman production

----------


## Antonio

> Mammooka- Nadirsha film confirmed..  Ashiq usman production


Yes... official announcement udane vannekkum..

----------


## GABBAR

ithendha news ?

----------


## Don David

> ithendha news ?


This was at the time kaala....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> This was at the time kaala....
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Kaala il mammookkaye act cheyyikkan discussion nadakkunnu ennarunnu thonnunnu...may be Samuthrakani role aarunnirikkum...Or Villain role...

----------


## The wrong one

Mammootty Times posted

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> Mammootty Times posted
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Padachonee..  sonyumaayi collaborate cheythu rock band undakkaano..

Savaaari girl giri

----------


## MamBlr

Which is the next release and when?

----------


## maryland

> Padachonee..  sonyumaayi collaborate cheythu rock band undakkaano..
> 
> Savaaari girl giri


you mean mammoottism..?  :Maxim:  :Scared:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Antonio

> Which is the next release and when?


Peranbu October... Probably 18th??

----------


## dr ms

Ennala aanu jackpot kandath

Most underrated mollywood movie 

Padam super hit aayirunnu ann ketit ind
But aarum paranj ketit ella, moreover tvyilum vannitilla 
😑

Jomon - ikka comboyila anaswaram too (heard it was flop) but ath nallaoru mv aayi thonni. 

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## dr ms

Ikka fan's polum jackpot mvyia patti adikam paranjtilla. 

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Innale nyt Kiran tvil Nair Saab undaayrnnu...Kore naalukalk shesham veendum Kandu..

Enthaa oru making....Kashmir shennu aa tymil shoot cheythath thanne albudam..

Nair Saab inte second part Amal neerad eduthaal kollaamayrnu...



Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

> Mammootty Times posted
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Announcement thatti naadakaan pattunilla.. ithokke eppol theerkkum..😅

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

> Mammootty Times posted
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Thinking 😎

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## dr ms

> Innale nyt Kiran tvil Nair Saab undaayrnnu...Kore naalukalk shesham veendum Kandu..
> 
> Enthaa oru making....Kashmir shennu aa tymil shoot cheythath thanne albudam..
> 
> Nair Saab inte second part Amal neerad eduthaal kollaamayrnu...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk


Anitin amal??? 

Antu vannalum amal amal 😢😢

Sameer thahir - mammoka padam varattai 

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

> Anitin amal??? 
> 
> Antu vannalum amal amal 😢😢
> 
> Sameer thahir - mammoka padam varattai 
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


War moviesil ettavum kidukkandath athile war scenes or actions aanu..

ath edukkaan nilavil mollywood il enth kondum best option Amal thanneyaa u..

Pinne ullath 

Major raviye nanpaan kollillaa..

Take off director Mahesh Narayanan

Kammaran il war scenes okke nannaayrnu

Maybe haneef adeni also..




Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Innale nyt Kiran tvil Nair Saab undaayrnnu...Kore naalukalk shesham veendum Kandu..
> 
> Enthaa oru making....Kashmir shennu aa tymil shoot cheythath thanne albudam..
> 
> Nair Saab inte second part Amal neerad eduthaal kollaamayrnu...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk


Amal mukra idum
joshikku thulyam joshi thanne 
joshi mammooty dennis joseph nair sabil moonuperkkum thulya pankalithamanu

----------


## Don David

> Amal mukra idum
> joshikku thulyam joshi thanne 
> joshi mammooty dennis joseph nair sabil moonuperkkum thulya pankalithamanu


Yes ...Joshy kku thullyam joshy maathram...!!! Cinematographer Thiru also can direct those war scenes much better than amal neerad ...!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> Announcement thatti naadakaan pattunilla.. ithokke eppol theerkkum..😅
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk


Got a feeling they gonna release marakkar teaser through sony..

----------


## moovybuf

> Amal mukra idum
> joshikku thulyam joshi thanne 
> joshi mammooty dennis joseph nair sabil moonuperkkum thulya pankalithamanu


Nair Saab okke aa സമയത്ത് ഇത്ര നന്നായി എടുക്കണം എങ്കിൽ ചില്ലറ ക്രാഫ്റ്റ് ഒന്നും പോര... Agree he is out of sorts now, but at his prime, he was top of his game...

Nairsaab polathe പടങ്ങൾ ഒന്നും ഇപ്പോഴും മലയാളത്തിൽ ഇല്ല എന്നതാണ് സത്യം...ഉണ്ട ഒക്കെ എങ്ങനെ വരും എന്ന് നോക്കാം.

----------


## roshy

> Nair Saab okke aa സമയത്ത് ഇത്ര നന്നായി എടുക്കണം എങ്കിൽ ചില്ലറ ക്രാഫ്റ്റ് ഒന്നും പോര... Agree he is out of sorts now, but at his prime, he was top of his game...
> 
> Nairsaab polathe പടങ്ങൾ ഒന്നും ഇപ്പോഴും മലയാളത്തിൽ ഇല്ല എന്നതാണ് സത്യം...ഉണ്ട ഒക്കെ എങ്ങനെ വരും എന്ന് നോക്കാം.


നായർ സാബ് ഇറങ്ങിയ സമയത് വായിച്ചതോർക്കുന്നു ,പടം ഷൂട്ട് ചെയ്ത സ്ഥലങ്ങൾ ചിലത് ആദ്യമായാണ്   ഒരു ഫിലിം ഷൂട്ട് ചെയ്യാൻ പെർമിഷൻ കിട്ടിയത് എന്ന്

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Ippo aalu evideyaanu?

----------


## Kuttettan

Joshy aayokke aano amal neeradine compare cheyunne..ippozhthe pillerk Amal neeradine ariyu

----------


## kevin

> Amal mukra idum
> joshikku thulyam joshi thanne 
> joshi mammooty dennis joseph nair sabil moonuperkkum thulya pankalithamanu


new delhikku pakaram vaykan oru action thriller indian screenil ini janikkanam.. ikka and joshy sir should team up for a period film.

----------


## BASH1982

> new delhikku pakaram vaykan oru action thriller indian screenil ini janikkanam.. ikka and joshy sir should team up for a period film.


Joshye okke master director anu 
nair sab new delhi okke annathe kalathennalla ippo polum swapnam kanan pattilla

----------


## roshy

ലിനി, സ്വന്തം ജീവന്* പരീക്ഷണത്തിന് വിട്ടു കൊടുത്ത പെണ്*കുട്ടി; ഓര്*മ്മകള്*ക്ക് മുന്നില്* വിതുമ്പി മലയാളത്തിന്റെ മഹാനടന്*; ഡോക്ടേ*ഴ്സ് അവാര്*ഡിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പ്രസംഗത്തിന്*റെ പൂര്*ണ രൂപം #WatchVideo
https://www.facebook.com/PeopleTelev...6872918997909/

----------


## twist369

ആരും  പേടിക്കണ്ട... ഓടിക്കോ 😂😃

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

ഇപ്പോഴത്തെ പിള്ളേർക്കറിയില്ലല്ലോ ഇക്ക തമിഴ് നാട്ടിൽ കാണിച്ച മാസ്സ് .
എന്ത് കൊണ്ട് "മമ്മൂട്ടി" എന്ന നടനെ ഇത്രത്തോളം ഇഷ്ടപ്പെടുന്നു എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചാൽ അതിന് ഉത്തരം വ്യക്തമായി നൽകാനാകും. 1985 ലാണ് ഞാൻ ചെന്നൈയിൽ എത്തുന്നത് അതിന് മുൻപ് രണ്ട് വര്*ഷം ആൻഡമാൻ ദ്വീപിലായിരുന്നു.. ശരിക്കും സിനിമ ഒരു ഹരമായി മാറിയത് ആൻഡമാനിൽ വെച്ചാണ്. ഹിന്ദി ബംഗാളി പഞ്ചാബി സിനിമകളൊക്കെ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാറുണ്ട്. ആകെ മൂന്ന് തിയേറ്ററുകളാണ് പോട്ട്ബ്ലയറിൽ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നത്. അതിൽ ഒന്ന് നേവൽ ഫോഴ്സിന്റേതാണ്. അവിടെ തമിഴ്, തെലുങ്ക് മറ്റു പ്രാദേശിക ഭാഷാ സിനിമകളൊക്കെ വരുമായിരുന്നു ഓഫീസേഴ്*സ് കണ്ടതിന് ശേഷം മാത്രമേ പബ്ലിക്കിന് കയറാനൊക്കൂ.. (മലയാളം ഒഴികെ) അന്ന് മലയാള സിനിമ എന്നാൽ സെക്സ് സിനിമയാണെന്ന ധാരണ മറ്റ് സംസ്ഥാനങ്ങളിലെപോലെ തന്നെ ആൻഡമാനിലും വിശ്വസിച്ചിരുന്നു.. പിന്നീടാണ് ചെന്നൈയിലേക്ക് ചേക്കേറിയത്. ജോലിയും താമസവും ചെന്നൈയുടെ ഹൃദയഭാഗത്ത് (മൌണ്ട് റോഡ്) ആകെ മൊത്തം പരിസരത്ത് തന്നെ എണ്ണിയാൽ തീരാത്ത അത്ര തിയേറ്ററുകളാണ്.. ദിനം തോറും റിലീസുകൾ എന്നും ഒരു സിനിമ എന്നതായിരുന്നു കണക്ക്. മുതലാളിക്ക് ഏത് പടം റിലീസ് ചെയ്താലും 3 ടിക്കറ്റ്  ലഭിക്കും. അതിൽ ഒന്ന് എനിക്കാണ്. ലോകത്തിലെ എല്ലാ ഭാഷയിലുള്ള സിനിമകളും ചെന്നൈയിൽ കാണാനാകും എന്നതാണ് അത്ഭുതം. അപ്പോഴും ഒരു സങ്കടം ബാക്കിയുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. മലയാളത്തിൽ വരുന്ന സിനിമകളെല്ലാം a സർട്ടിഫിക്കററ് പടങ്ങളായിരുന്നു.. മലയാളി ആണെന്നറിയാവുന്നവർക്കെല്ലാം പരിഹാസമായിരുന്നു. നിങ്ങളുടെ നാട്ടിൽ സെക്സ് പടം മാത്രമേ നിർമ്മിക്കാറുള്ളുവോ.. നിങ്ങളുടെ സ്ത്രീകളൊക്കെ ഇത്തരം പടങ്ങളാണോ കാണാറുള്ളത്.. ഇത്തരം ചോദ്യങ്ങള്*ക്ക് മറുപടി നല്*കി കുഴങ്ങിയിരുന്ന കാലഘട്ടമായിരുന്നു അത്. മാദക റാണി, ഇരവ് റാണി, കേരളാ ഹോസ്റ്റൽ, കോളേജ് മസാല.. ഇങ്ങനെയൊക്കെ ഇഷ്ടത്തിന് പേര് മാറ്റി റിലീസ് ചെയ്ത് മൊത്തം മലയാളികളെ നാണിപ്പിക്കുന്ന തരത്തിലായിരുന്നു അന്യ സംസ്ഥാനങ്ങളിലെത്തിയിരുന്ന മലയാള സിനിമകൾ. പെട്ടെന്നൊരു സുപ്രഭാതത്തിൽ പ്രഭാത സവാരിക്കിടെ സഫൈർ തിയേറ്ററിന് മുൻപിലെത്തി. പതിവിന് വിപരീതമായി തിയേറ്ററിന് മുൻപിൽ ആദ്യമായി ഒരു വലിയ കട്ടൌട്ട് ഭീമാകാരനായി മമ്മൂട്ടി ഒരു വാക്കിങ് സ്ററിക്കും പിടിച്ച് ഒരു അധോലോക നായകന്റെ മട്ടും ഭാവവുമായി നിൽക്കുന്നു. സിനിമയുടെ പേര് "ന്യൂഡല്*ഹി"(1987) ആദ്യ ഷോ തന്നെ കണ്ടു അഭിമാനം കൊണ്ട് വിയർത്ത ദിവസം. ആദ്യത്തെ ഷോ തീരെ ആളില്ലായിരുന്നു. ദിവസങ്ങൾ കഴിയും തോറും തിരക്ക് കൂടി കൂടി വന്നു. പിന്നീട് 4 ഷോ ഉള്ളത് 5 ഷോ ആക്കി എന്നിട്ടും തിരക്ക് നിയന്ത്രണാധീതമായി തുടർന്നു. ആദ്യമായാണ് ചെന്നൈയിലെ ഒരു തിയേറ്ററിൽ ഒരു മലയാള സിനിമക്ക് പോലീസ് തിരക്ക് നിയന്ത്രിക്കുന്നത്. മമ്മുക്ക ഒരുങ്ങുകയായിരുന്നു.. അങ്ങനെ ഒരു മലയാള സിനിമ 100 ദിവസം ഹൌസ് ഫുൾ ആയി ഓടി ചെന്നൈയിൽ ചരിത്രം സൃഷ്ടിച്ചു.. ആ സമയത്താണ് കൊൽക്കത്തയിൽ രബീന്ദ്ര സദനിൽ കമ്പനി ഒരു എക്സിബിഷൻ നടത്തിയത് എനിക്കായിരുന്നു ചാർജ്.. കൊൽക്കത്തയിലെത്തി സിനിമാഹാൾ അന്വേഷിച്ചപ്പോൾ ലോഡ്ജ് ഉടമ പറഞ്ഞു ഇവിടെ ഒരു നല്ല മലയാള സിനിമ കളിക്കുന്നുണ്ട് "ന്യൂ ഡൽഹി" ആദ്യമായിട്ടാണ് ഇവിടെ സെക്സ് പടമല്ലാതെ നല്ലൊരു മലയാള സിനിമ വരുന്നത് എന്ന് കൂടി ആ ബംഗാളി ഉരിയാടിപ്പോൾ പടച്ചോനേ എന്ന് വിളിക്കാതെ മമ്മുക്കാ.. എന്ന് വിളിച്ച് പോയി.. അതാ വന്നു വീണ്ടും 1988 ൽ ഒരു cbi ഡയറി കുറിപ്പ്. ചരിത്രം സൃഷ്ടിച്ച് തിമിർത്ത് ഓടിയ മമ്മൂട്ടി പടം. ആദ്യ നാളുകളിലെ തിരക്ക് നിയന്ത്രണാധീതമായിരുന്നു. പുലർച്ചെ 4 മണിക്ക് ക്യൂ നിൽക്കുന്നത് കാണാമായിരുന്നു.. മമ്മുക്ക തമിഴ് മനസ്സുകളിൽ മാത്രമല്ല. തെന്നിന്ത്യൻ സിനിമാ പ്രേമികളുടെ മുഴുവൻ മനസ്സിലേക്കും ഒരു ആവേശമായി മാറുകയായിരുന്നു.. Cbi ഇരുനൂറ് ദിവസം ഹൌസ് ഫുൾ ആയിരുന്നു. പിന്നീട് മോർണിങ് ഷോ ആയി ഒരു വർഷത്തോളം ഓടി.. അതാ വരുന്നു അതേ വർഷം തന്നെ മറ്റൊരു സൂപ്പർ ഹിറ്റ് ചിത്രം.. "ആഗസ്ത് വൺ"മമ്മുക്ക മറ്റൊരു പ്രതിഭയേയും കൊണ്ടാണ് വന്നത് "ക്യാപ്റ്റൻ രാജു"എന്ന പ്രഫഷണൽ വാടക കൊലയാളി.. വില്ലൻ കഥാപാത്രത്തെ അവതരിപ്പിച്ച ക്യാപ്റ്റൻ രാജുവും തെന്നിന്ത്യയിലെ അറിയപ്പെടുന്ന വില്ലൻ കഥാപാത്രമായി.. 1989 ൽ നായർ സാബ്.. 1990 ൽ സാമ്രാജ്യം 1991 ൽ ഇൻസ്പെക്ടർ ബെൽറാം.. ഇതൊരു തേരോട്ടമായിരുന്നു എല്ലാം സൂപ്പർ ഹിറ്റ്..ഇതര ദേശങ്ങളിൽ വസിച്ചിരുന്ന മലയാളികളായ സിനിമാ പ്രേമികളുടെ അഭിമാനം കൂടിയാണ് രക്ഷിച്ചെടുത്തത് ഈ ചിത്രങ്ങളിലൂടെ

----------


## BASH1982

> ഇപ്പോഴത്തെ പിള്ളേർക്കറിയില്ലല്ലോ ഇക്ക തമിഴ് നാട്ടിൽ കാണിച്ച മാസ്സ് .
> എന്ത് കൊണ്ട് "മമ്മൂട്ടി" എന്ന നടനെ ഇത്രത്തോളം ഇഷ്ടപ്പെടുന്നു എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചാൽ അതിന് ഉത്തരം വ്യക്തമായി നൽകാനാകും. 1985 ലാണ് ഞാൻ ചെന്നൈയിൽ എത്തുന്നത് അതിന് മുൻപ് രണ്ട് വര്*ഷം ആൻഡമാൻ ദ്വീപിലായിരുന്നു.. ശരിക്കും സിനിമ ഒരു ഹരമായി മാറിയത് ആൻഡമാനിൽ വെച്ചാണ്. ഹിന്ദി ബംഗാളി പഞ്ചാബി സിനിമകളൊക്കെ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാറുണ്ട്. ആകെ മൂന്ന് തിയേറ്ററുകളാണ് പോട്ട്ബ്ലയറിൽ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നത്. അതിൽ ഒന്ന് നേവൽ ഫോഴ്സിന്റേതാണ്. അവിടെ തമിഴ്, തെലുങ്ക് മറ്റു പ്രാദേശിക ഭാഷാ സിനിമകളൊക്കെ വരുമായിരുന്നു ഓഫീസേഴ്*സ് കണ്ടതിന് ശേഷം മാത്രമേ പബ്ലിക്കിന് കയറാനൊക്കൂ.. (മലയാളം ഒഴികെ) അന്ന് മലയാള സിനിമ എന്നാൽ സെക്സ് സിനിമയാണെന്ന ധാരണ മറ്റ് സംസ്ഥാനങ്ങളിലെപോലെ തന്നെ ആൻഡമാനിലും വിശ്വസിച്ചിരുന്നു.. പിന്നീടാണ് ചെന്നൈയിലേക്ക് ചേക്കേറിയത്. ജോലിയും താമസവും ചെന്നൈയുടെ ഹൃദയഭാഗത്ത് (മൌണ്ട് റോഡ്) ആകെ മൊത്തം പരിസരത്ത് തന്നെ എണ്ണിയാൽ തീരാത്ത അത്ര തിയേറ്ററുകളാണ്.. ദിനം തോറും റിലീസുകൾ എന്നും ഒരു സിനിമ എന്നതായിരുന്നു കണക്ക്. മുതലാളിക്ക് ഏത് പടം റിലീസ് ചെയ്താലും 3 ടിക്കറ്റ്  ലഭിക്കും. അതിൽ ഒന്ന് എനിക്കാണ്. ലോകത്തിലെ എല്ലാ ഭാഷയിലുള്ള സിനിമകളും ചെന്നൈയിൽ കാണാനാകും എന്നതാണ് അത്ഭുതം. അപ്പോഴും ഒരു സങ്കടം ബാക്കിയുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. മലയാളത്തിൽ വരുന്ന സിനിമകളെല്ലാം a സർട്ടിഫിക്കററ് പടങ്ങളായിരുന്നു.. മലയാളി ആണെന്നറിയാവുന്നവർക്കെല്ലാം പരിഹാസമായിരുന്നു. നിങ്ങളുടെ നാട്ടിൽ സെക്സ് പടം മാത്രമേ നിർമ്മിക്കാറുള്ളുവോ.. നിങ്ങളുടെ സ്ത്രീകളൊക്കെ ഇത്തരം പടങ്ങളാണോ കാണാറുള്ളത്.. ഇത്തരം ചോദ്യങ്ങള്*ക്ക് മറുപടി നല്*കി കുഴങ്ങിയിരുന്ന കാലഘട്ടമായിരുന്നു അത്. മാദക റാണി, ഇരവ് റാണി, കേരളാ ഹോസ്റ്റൽ, കോളേജ് മസാല.. ഇങ്ങനെയൊക്കെ ഇഷ്ടത്തിന് പേര് മാറ്റി റിലീസ് ചെയ്ത് മൊത്തം മലയാളികളെ നാണിപ്പിക്കുന്ന തരത്തിലായിരുന്നു അന്യ സംസ്ഥാനങ്ങളിലെത്തിയിരുന്ന മലയാള സിനിമകൾ. പെട്ടെന്നൊരു സുപ്രഭാതത്തിൽ പ്രഭാത സവാരിക്കിടെ സഫൈർ തിയേറ്ററിന് മുൻപിലെത്തി. പതിവിന് വിപരീതമായി തിയേറ്ററിന് മുൻപിൽ ആദ്യമായി ഒരു വലിയ കട്ടൌട്ട് ഭീമാകാരനായി മമ്മൂട്ടി ഒരു വാക്കിങ് സ്ററിക്കും പിടിച്ച് ഒരു അധോലോക നായകന്റെ മട്ടും ഭാവവുമായി നിൽക്കുന്നു. സിനിമയുടെ പേര് "ന്യൂഡല്*ഹി"(1987) ആദ്യ ഷോ തന്നെ കണ്ടു അഭിമാനം കൊണ്ട് വിയർത്ത ദിവസം. ആദ്യത്തെ ഷോ തീരെ ആളില്ലായിരുന്നു. ദിവസങ്ങൾ കഴിയും തോറും തിരക്ക് കൂടി കൂടി വന്നു. പിന്നീട് 4 ഷോ ഉള്ളത് 5 ഷോ ആക്കി എന്നിട്ടും തിരക്ക് നിയന്ത്രണാധീതമായി തുടർന്നു. ആദ്യമായാണ് ചെന്നൈയിലെ ഒരു തിയേറ്ററിൽ ഒരു മലയാള സിനിമക്ക് പോലീസ് തിരക്ക് നിയന്ത്രിക്കുന്നത്. മമ്മുക്ക ഒരുങ്ങുകയായിരുന്നു.. അങ്ങനെ ഒരു മലയാള സിനിമ 100 ദിവസം ഹൌസ് ഫുൾ ആയി ഓടി ചെന്നൈയിൽ ചരിത്രം സൃഷ്ടിച്ചു.. ആ സമയത്താണ് കൊൽക്കത്തയിൽ രബീന്ദ്ര സദനിൽ കമ്പനി ഒരു എക്സിബിഷൻ നടത്തിയത് എനിക്കായിരുന്നു ചാർജ്.. കൊൽക്കത്തയിലെത്തി സിനിമാഹാൾ അന്വേഷിച്ചപ്പോൾ ലോഡ്ജ് ഉടമ പറഞ്ഞു ഇവിടെ ഒരു നല്ല മലയാള സിനിമ കളിക്കുന്നുണ്ട് "ന്യൂ ഡൽഹി" ആദ്യമായിട്ടാണ് ഇവിടെ സെക്സ് പടമല്ലാതെ നല്ലൊരു മലയാള സിനിമ വരുന്നത് എന്ന് കൂടി ആ ബംഗാളി ഉരിയാടിപ്പോൾ പടച്ചോനേ എന്ന് വിളിക്കാതെ മമ്മുക്കാ.. എന്ന് വിളിച്ച് പോയി.. അതാ വന്നു വീണ്ടും 1988 ൽ ഒരു cbi ഡയറി കുറിപ്പ്. ചരിത്രം സൃഷ്ടിച്ച് തിമിർത്ത് ഓടിയ മമ്മൂട്ടി പടം. ആദ്യ നാളുകളിലെ തിരക്ക് നിയന്ത്രണാധീതമായിരുന്നു. പുലർച്ചെ 4 മണിക്ക് ക്യൂ നിൽക്കുന്നത് കാണാമായിരുന്നു.. മമ്മുക്ക തമിഴ് മനസ്സുകളിൽ മാത്രമല്ല. തെന്നിന്ത്യൻ സിനിമാ പ്രേമികളുടെ മുഴുവൻ മനസ്സിലേക്കും ഒരു ആവേശമായി മാറുകയായിരുന്നു.. Cbi ഇരുനൂറ് ദിവസം ഹൌസ് ഫുൾ ആയിരുന്നു. പിന്നീട് മോർണിങ് ഷോ ആയി ഒരു വർഷത്തോളം ഓടി.. അതാ വരുന്നു അതേ വർഷം തന്നെ മറ്റൊരു സൂപ്പർ ഹിറ്റ് ചിത്രം.. "ആഗസ്ത് വൺ"മമ്മുക്ക മറ്റൊരു പ്രതിഭയേയും കൊണ്ടാണ് വന്നത് "ക്യാപ്റ്റൻ രാജു"എന്ന പ്രഫഷണൽ വാടക കൊലയാളി.. വില്ലൻ കഥാപാത്രത്തെ അവതരിപ്പിച്ച ക്യാപ്റ്റൻ രാജുവും തെന്നിന്ത്യയിലെ അറിയപ്പെടുന്ന വില്ലൻ കഥാപാത്രമായി.. 1989 ൽ നായർ സാബ്.. 1990 ൽ സാമ്രാജ്യം 1991 ൽ ഇൻസ്പെക്ടർ ബെൽറാം.. ഇതൊരു തേരോട്ടമായിരുന്നു എല്ലാം സൂപ്പർ ഹിറ്റ്..ഇതര ദേശങ്ങളിൽ വസിച്ചിരുന്ന മലയാളികളായ സിനിമാ പ്രേമികളുടെ അഭിമാനം കൂടിയാണ് രക്ഷിച്ചെടുത്തത് ഈ ചിത്രങ്ങളിലൂടെ


Romanjam....,,

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Romanjam....,,


Entha ezhuthiyirikkunnathu?

----------


## Mammooka fan

Mammooka prithvi tovino orumich oru movie unden kand
Velathum aryuvo??!

----------


## Antonio

> Mammooka prithvi tovino orumich oru movie unden kand
> Velathum aryuvo??!


FB post Alle???
Daivathinariyaam

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Mammooka prithvi tovino orumich oru movie unden kand
> Velathum aryuvo??!


guest role il varunund moonu perum in the film 18 am padi.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Entha ezhuthiyirikkunnathu?


Mammooty in tamil Industry 
journey from new delhi

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Mammooty in tamil Industry 
> journey from new delhi


Have they discussed the dubbed versions of his great Malayalam movies as well as original Tamil movies?

----------


## roshy

> Have they discussed the dubbed versions of his great Malayalam movies as well as original Tamil movies?


 New delhi,cbi,samrajyam ,inspector balram thudanghiya dubb chithranghalilude ikka undaakkiya impact-ine kurichulla article aanu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#Yathra & #Peranbu  cutouts at #Kochi

----------


## Mammooka fan

> #Yathra & #Peranbu  cutouts at #Kochi


Ee randu movieik um fans show veknm enn aan nte agraham

Arenkilum yogikundoo

----------


## Mammooka fan

Surprise today 7 pm enn Friday matinee and mammootyy times fb post chythit und
Mammooka movie aano????

----------


## The wrong one

Something Big...!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

#MegastarMammootty as #JohnAbrahamPalackal in #PathinettamPadi

Movie directed by #ShankarRamakrishnan, Produced by #ShajiNadesan
Stunt Choreography by #NationalAwardWinner #Kecha

----------


## Mammooka fan

Watched valsalyam for the N th time

Mammooka❤️❤️❤️❤️
Only man in Malayalam industry who can make us cry with his magical acting 
King of sentimental acting
No one will come even close to him in sentiment role 

Waiting for peranbu too see another magical acting from the face of indian cinema MAMMOOKA❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Abin thomas

> Watched valsalyam for the N th time
> 
> Mammooka❤️❤️❤️❤️
> Only man in Malayalam industry who can make us cry with his magical acting 
> King of sentimental acting
> No one will come even close to him in sentiment role 
> 
> Waiting for peranbu too see another magical acting from the face of indian cinema MAMMOOKA❤️❤️❤️


Ipo njanum kandatheyullu.Asianet movies

----------


## twist369

3 Years Of Epic 😍

Proud that I've watched this movie fdfs😊

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## sha

lakoorji............... :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## mujthaba

Peranbu onn erakayirunnu ..

----------


## Antonio

> Peranbu onn erakayirunnu ..


Peranbu ee varsham vannillel Tamil ee varshathe classic good movies il last "96" aakum..
Vere ethelum aa type  varaan undo??

----------


## mujthaba

> Peranbu ee varsham vannillel Tamil ee varshathe classic good movies il last "96" aakum..
> Vere ethelum aa type  varaan undo??


Athonnum nammade vishayam alla .. nummak edakedak ikka padam/teaser/trailer/first look oke kand kond irikanam .. oru jaathi branth aan  :Laughing:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Peranbu ee varsham vannillel Tamil ee varshathe classic good movies il last "96" aakum..
> Vere ethelum aa type  varaan undo??


96 ne onnum classic aayi label cheyyan pattila...its a pretty good movie...that's it...

----------


## Antonio

> Athonnum nammade vishayam alla .. nummak edakedak ikka padam/teaser/trailer/first look oke kand kond irikanam .. oru jaathi branth aan


Peranbu...hmm
Yathra ippo ethum..enthelum okke

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Athonnum nammade vishayam alla .. nummak edakedak ikka padam/teaser/trailer/first look oke kand kond irikanam .. oru jaathi branth aan


Ikka ithonum kananda
Ipozhe ikka kure enam adupich act chyunund
Ini ithum koodi kand athu iratti akale anna😂😂😂

----------


## jithin0471

peranbu
yatra
unda
mamangam
madhura raja


ipo shooting raja and unda alle ?
yatra ikka job theerno ?
dubbing also ?
pinne 18aam padiyil ikka undo ?
njn swapnam kanda pole thonni..atho arudeyo postil kande aanu..
why no updates regarding pathinettam padi

----------


## Antonio

> peranbu
> yatra
> unda
> mamangam
> madhura raja
> 
> 
> ipo shooting raja and unda alle ?
> yatra ikka job theerno ?
> ...


18 aam padiyil ikka und.. guest role
Heard Raju n Tovino too
Ithu FB ellam update vannathanallo..
Ividem Vannu..

----------


## Mammooka fan

Mamankam next shedule epozha enn aryuvo???

----------


## Phantom 369

Matanna Pazhassirajayude 9th Anniversary Alle, mammokkayude Cut cheytha fight scene Release cheyan Valla vazhim undo??

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Matanna Pazhassirajayude 9th Anniversary Alle, mammokkayude Cut cheytha fight scene Release cheyan Valla vazhim undo??


Mammooty fan club oru trailer release chyunund enn fb yil kand

----------


## Phantom 369

> Mammooty fan club oru trailer release chyunund enn fb yil kand


ath fans irakunath Alle, njan paranjath sumanum ayitulla fight makers officially purath vidunatha

----------


## King Amal

Raja next long shedule Novil.. First shedule completed.. 
Unda starts rolling..  
18am padiyil guest role.. Action workshop of new comer's finish aayi..  Shoot to start soon



> peranbu
> yatra
> unda
> mamangam
> madhura raja
> 
> 
> ipo shooting raja and unda alle ?
> yatra ikka job theerno ?
> ...

----------


## bilal john

> Raja next long shedule Novil.. First shedule completed.. Unda starts rolling..  18am padiyil guest role.. Action workshop of new comer's finish aayi..  Shoot to start soon


Ippo ikka unda location il aano.unda complete cheythitt Aano raja second schedule thudangunnath

----------


## K K R

> Raja next long shedule Novil.. First shedule completed.. 
> Unda starts rolling..  
> 18am padiyil guest role.. *Action workshop of new comer's finish aayi..*  Shoot to start soon


Shoot first schedule kazhinju... 2nd schedule aanu 2 daysil thodangan ponathu

----------


## King Amal

Sheriya.. Tvmil aayrnalle..  Action sequence thudangan pogunalle ullu..  Kecha workshopinu vanitt pinne ithil join cheythillallo? 



> Shoot first schedule kazhinju... 2nd schedule aanu 2 daysil thodangan ponathu

----------


## K K R

> Sheriya.. Tvmil aayrnalle..  Action sequence thudangan pogunalle ullu..  Kecha workshopinu vanitt pinne ithil join cheythillallo?


Action sequence korechokek kazhinju. Kecha okke vannirnnu. Few of my friends are working in this film

----------


## King Amal

Chitrangalude perumazha
Velli new edition

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Mammookkaye kurichu oru vivaravum illallo. Even the fb page is inactive for more than a week.

----------


## Antonio

> Mammookkaye kurichu oru vivaravum illallo. Even the fb page is inactive for more than a week.


Unda thudangiyooo??
Etho 40days long schedule for Raja aanu athu Kazhinjittennum, athode Raja packup ennokke kandu..

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Unda thudangiyooo??Etho 40days long schedule for Raja aanu athu Kazhinjittennum, athode Raja packup ennokke kandu..


Adyam Unda kazhiyatte. Athu January last week release cheyyanamenkil otta schedule aayittu theerkkanamallo. Yathra theerthu vannu Unda-yil join cheytho ennu ariyilla. Oct. 20 ennokke adyam evideyo kandirunnu.

----------


## King Amal

Ath nov endil aa aa shedule



> Unda thudangiyooo??
> Etho 40days long schedule for Raja aanu athu Kazhinjittennum, athode Raja packup ennokke kandu..

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Ath nov endil aa aa shedule


Appo athinu munpe Unda theerumo??

----------


## Antonio

> Appo athinu munpe Unda theerumo??


May be..
Otta location n otta schedule aanennu thonnunnu...

----------


## King Amal

Aa flood vanna timeile kurach mudangi.. Ath kazhnj baakki artistsinte date vare clash aayi..  Nov last il nxt shedule vech avrde eduthitt aayirikum ikka join cheyunne.. Appo dec aavum..  
Unda appazhekum theerum Oct 20 mammooka join cheyum


> Appo athinu munpe Unda theerumo??


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Oru johny antony ,Marthandan okke aanu pratheekshichathu ....

Dayavu cheyth ikkaye vech padam edukkarudh !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

munpu X axis enna username ulla oru katta Mam fan undayirunu ...eppo kaanarilla.....

pullide vella arivum undo  ? US ayirunu sthalam enna orma (??)

----------


## Mike

maaranam onnum ozhinju povarayille.  :Doh:  






> Oru johny antony ,Marthandan okke aanu pratheekshichathu ....
> 
> Dayavu cheyth ikkaye vech padam edukkarudh !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Oru johny antony ,Marthandan okke aanu pratheekshichathu ....
> 
> Dayavu cheyth ikkaye vech padam edukkarudh !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:   :Yeye:   :Yeye: .  :Yeye:

----------


## roshy

> maaranam onnum ozhinju povarayille.


unda,raja,ameer,bilal ithinidayil kannu thattaathirikkaan 2019-il oru project nallathaa...... :Yo:

----------


## roshy

joppan time-il ingherude fk chating orma varunnu  :Namichu: 





> Oru johny antony ,Marthandan okke aanu pratheekshichathu ....
> 
> Dayavu cheyth ikkaye vech padam edukkarudh !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> unda,raja,ameer,bilal ithinidayil kannu thattaathirikkaan 2019-il oru project nallathaa......


Ivanmaarde onnumallathey Bilaline kurich enthelum update okke aayirunnel allel Kunhali maraikar 4 ,onnumallelum  mamangathe kurich energetic aaya oru update ....angane okke aayirunnel endh sandoshamayene ...idhippo oronnu irangikollum table profit team ....ithippo big budget table profit aakkan oru shremam ....!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> maaranam onnum ozhinju povarayille.


thread njaan thudangunnathavum utthamam.

----------


## Antonio

Iyalde Script valya kozhappamilla 
Direction nokkaam

----------


## Mammooka fan

Big budjet alle nokam
Chelapol kidukki kalanjalo
We cant predict anything

----------


## Mike

ningal thudangiyal ee project petennu nadakkum....  :Scare: 

randamoozham thread owner mathi mmakku  :Roll: 





> thread njaan thudangunnathavum utthamam.

----------


## Mike

nerathe shelved aya project thanne ano ithu...??? Dubai based story... 

athinte script ingeru ayirunnu with Jhony Antony... annu budget koodthal ayondu athu matiyittanu Joppan eduthathu ennu evdeyo kandu...







> Oru johny antony ,Marthandan okke aanu pratheekshichathu ....
> 
> Dayavu cheyth ikkaye vech padam edukkarudh !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Satyam.. Pullide ordinary, shikkari shambu script okke nallath alle..  Shikkari shambu enik nallapole ishtapetta film aa.. Climax 2 opinion aanelum.. 



> Iyalde Script valya kozhappamilla 
> Direction nokkaam

----------


## King Amal

..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kevin

ikka as tipu sultan m t sir aalochichirunnel...ee prayathil ini pattumo ennu ariyilla....

----------


## BASH1982

> ..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk





> ikka as tipu sultan m t sir aalochichirunnel...ee prayathil ini pattumo ennu ariyilla....


Ikka mt hariharan oru film koode swapnam anu athu pole oru tv chandran film koode

----------


## Mammooka fan

> ..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ithu innu kanicha news anoo

Ikkek thaadi undo ippo???

----------


## kevin

> Ikka mt hariharan oru film koode swapnam anu athu pole oru tv chandran film koode


true. ikka adoornekkal ikka tv chandran combination aanu ishtam. randum kidu aanu enkilum. danny thanne aavanam ikka ye maximum exploit cheytha padam..enthoru work aanu..chandran is great.

----------


## jithin0471

> true. ikka adoornekkal ikka tv chandran combination aanu ishtam. randum kidu aanu enkilum. danny thanne aavanam ikka ye maximum exploit cheytha padam..enthoru work aanu..chandran is great.


danyekal eniku thoniye ponthanmada aanu..

----------


## twist369

😂

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

Metroyil pona video kando. ?

Entha sambhavam

----------


## Antonio

> Metroyil pona video kando. ?
> 
> Entha sambhavam


Kandu..
Hyderabad aano???
Anyway adipoli...
Ikka glass okke vechu headset pattokke kettu...coooool..

----------


## King Amal

😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Dubai an


> Kandu..
> Hyderabad aano???
> Anyway adipoli...
> Ikka glass okke vechu headset pattokke kettu...coooool..


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Link evde post mahnnn


> Metroyil pona video kando. ?
> 
> Entha sambhavam

----------


## The wrong one

😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> Link evde post mahnnn


Instagramil kandathaa

oru paavam common man lookil

----------


## Mammooka fan

Ithikara pakki oru cinema akki kude enn idea mammooka  anto joseph inte aduthu paranju enn roshan andrews interview il paranju
And athu nadakum enn roshan andrews paranju

Hero lalettan ayrkumo mammooty ayrkumo???

----------


## Don David

> Ithikara pakki oru cinema akki kude enn idea mammooka  anto joseph inte aduthu paranju enn roshan andrews interview il paranju
> And athu nadakum enn roshan andrews paranju
> 
> Hero lalettan ayrkumo mammooty ayrkumo???


Ikkaku ullath kond thanne vazhiyil thatti nadakkan vayya. ....!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Ikkaku ullath kond thanne vazhiyil thatti nadakkan vayya. ....!!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Ithum kude kityal kidu ayane😂😂😂

----------


## King Amal

Ikkaj angane oru project illa enna arinje.. 
News fake aanu.. 



> Ithikara pakki oru cinema akki kude enn idea mammooka  anto joseph inte aduthu paranju enn roshan andrews interview il paranju
> And athu nadakum enn roshan andrews paranju
> 
> Hero lalettan ayrkumo mammooty ayrkumo???

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Ikkaj angane oru project illa enna arinje.. 
> News fake aanu..


Fake ooo interview news channel il kanichu 
Roshan andrews thanne ann parayune pine engane fake akum

Athin movie finalize chythit
Illalo roshan andrews told that it may happen enn ann

----------


## King Amal

Mammookede wingil ninn tanne aanu angane paranje..  
Dont frwd dat news ennum vannu frm state committe..  


> Fake ooo interview news channel il kanichu 
> Roshan andrews thanne ann parayune pine engane fake akum


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Angeru paranjo illayo ennath alla.   
Mammooka as pakki aayi varunnu enna news fake aanu and angane oru project cheyunilla... Ennanu arinjath.   


> Fake ooo interview news channel il kanichu 
> Roshan andrews thanne ann parayune pine engane fake akum
> 
> Athin movie finalize chythit
> Illalo roshan andrews told that it may happen enn ann


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Angeru paranjo illayo ennath alla.   
> Mammooka as pakki aayi varunnu enna news fake aanu and angane oru project cheyunilla... Ennanu arinjath.   
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


So that means mammooka act chyunila enn alle ullu
But idea koduthath mammooka annn
Soo hero vere arenkilum ayrkum athu ayrkum angane paranje

Roshan andrews hero inte peru onum paranjit ilaa 
Idea mammooka ude enn mathrame paranjolu

----------


## Antonio

Ithikkara pakki Roshan aanu edukkunnenkil athu lalettan Ashirwad thanne...why doubt...

----------


## chackomaster

> Ithikara pakki oru cinema akki kude enn idea mammooka  anto joseph inte aduthu paranju enn roshan andrews interview il paranju
> And athu nadakum enn roshan andrews paranju
> 
> Hero lalettan ayrkumo mammooty ayrkumo???


Aa interview full kaanu.. Athu lalettan thanne aayirikum cheyyunathu ennu parayunundu..aa project-nte preliminary work oke start cheythu ennu Roshan paranju.. Lalettan-nte thread-il aa video-de extended version link ittitundu ..

----------


## chackomaster

https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...jil-kumar.html

Sohan Seenulal and Ikka project..

----------


## Antonio

> Aa interview full kaanu.. Athu lalettan thanne aayirikum cheyyunathu ennu parayunundu..aa project-nte preliminary work oke start cheythu ennu Roshan paranju.. Lalettan-nte thread-il aa video-de extended version link ittitundu ..


Yes..Kochunni undakkiya hype follow cheythu lalettante Padam aakum Roshan nte plan..
Lalettan Allel double negative aakum result..

----------


## Antonio

> https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...jil-kumar.html
> 
> Sohan Seenulal and Ikka project..


Appo Nadirsha film???
Ok.. angane Adaaru item loading...

----------


## bilal john

> Appo Nadirsha film???Ok.. angane Adaaru item loading...


Nadirsha film und.produced by ashik usman

----------


## King Amal

..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Heavy hopes on yatra n peranbu .. curious abt mamankam

----------


## Antonio

Johny Walker in Surya Movies..

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Johny Walker in Surya Movies..


Favourite among the favourites. Johny Varghese chunk aanu.  :Smile:

----------


## twist369

Pazhassi Thamburaan
Maakkam😍😂

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## thumbikuttan

https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...45&oe=5C5424F0

----------


## thumbikuttan

> https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...45&oe=5C5424F0


Puthiya item Vannitund bout kasaba

----------


## chackomaster

> Puthiya item Vannitund bout kasaba


ithil kasaba-ye patty parayunundo ?? Aa page-nte pic onu idamo ??

----------


## chackomaster

> Puthiya item Vannitund bout kasaba


Kasaba-il oru vrithikette police kaaran aanallo..Negative shade ulla character aanu..Pulli bible vachanam parayilallo ?? 

Pine entha ivarde problem ?

----------


## DAVID007

ഇയാളുടെ Dream project ആണ്..

----------


## Mammooka fan

> ഇയാളുടെ Dream project ആണ്..


Nadakuvooo

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Kasaba-il oru vrithikette police kaaran aanallo..Negative shade ulla character aanu..Pulli bible vachanam parayilallo ?? Pine entha ivarde problem ?


Aa Cinema mammootty ozhivakkanamayirunu ennanu rima chechi paranjath.

----------


## Antonio

> Aa Cinema mammootty ozhivakkanamayirunu ennanu rima chechi paranjath.


Ennittu 22FK Ile Prathap Pothen nte polulla Challenging roles edukkanam....

----------


## chackomaster

> Aa Cinema mammootty ozhivakkanamayirunu ennanu rima chechi paranjath.


Oral oru character cheyunathu chodhyam cheyyan aarku avakasham ? Naale Rima oru role cheyyumbo, athu Rima cheyyan paadilla ennu aarenkilum parayan ulla right undo ? Enthokeya ee Rima vilichu parayunathu ?

----------


## ShahSM

> https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...45&oe=5C5424F0


ലവള് ലിംഗം മുറിക്കുന്ന ടീമല്ലേ പിന്നെവിടെയാ ലിംഗനീതിയുണ്ടാവുക😑

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## chackomaster

> Ennittu 22FK Ile Prathap Pothen nte polulla Challenging roles edukkanam....


Aa role-um cheyyatte..Athinu entha problem.. Palerimaanikam oke ikka cheythallo.. 

Ipo oralde abhinayathe patty namuku opinion parayam..but oral ee type roles cheyyan paadilla, vere type roles mathrame cheyyan paadollu enoke engane parayan pattum...???

Angane "special" roles mathram eduthu cheyyunavar aanu ikka and lalettan enkil avarde 80s and 90s-il ulla ethrayo roles avar cheyyathe irikendi vannene ?

----------


## Don David

> Oral oru character cheyunathu chodhyam cheyyan aarku avakasham ? Naale Rima oru role cheyyumbo, athu Rima cheyyan paadilla ennu aarenkilum parayan ulla right undo ? Enthokeya ee Rima vilichu parayunathu ?


Rima avalde avipprayam parayatte ....ethi role cheyyenam cheyyenda ennu ikka theerumaanikkattey ...she can juat shout just in front of the medias and the social platform ....And the best part is that Ikka wont even take these in to his nail even ....




Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> ഇയാളുടെ Dream project ആണ്..


ഇതെന്താ സംഭവം  :Shocked:

----------


## chackomaster

> ഇയാളുടെ Dream project ആണ്..


Nalla kidu look..Variety undu..

----------


## wayanadan

> ഇയാളുടെ Dream project ആണ്..


*pishukkante kadhayanao >??*

----------


## DAVID007

"കർണൻ" ഇങ്ങനെ ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം വരുന്നു വരുന്നു എന്ന് കാലങ്ങാളായി നമ്മൾ കേൾക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.. ഒരു കുപ്രസിദ്ധ പയ്യൻ ലൊക്കേഷനിൽ വെച്ച് മധുപാൽ സാറിനോട് ഞാൻ ഇതേ കുറിച്ച് ചില കാര്യങ്ങൾ ചോദിച്ചു; മധുപാൽ സാർ പറഞ്ഞത്... ഞങ്ങൾ എല്ലാം റെഡി ആക്കി ഇരിക്കുകയാണ്.. ഞങ്ങൾക്ക് വേണ്ടത് മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ഡേറ്റ് മാത്രമാണ്.. മാമാങ്കവും, കുഞ്ഞാലിമരക്കാരും കമ്മിറ്റ് ചെയ്തത് കാരണം ആണ് മമ്മുക്ക ഇപ്പോ ഒന്നും പറയാത്തത്. മാമാങ്കം ഷൂട്ട് കഴിയട്ടെ എന്നാണ് അദ്ധേഹം ഞങ്ങളോട് പറഞ്ഞിട്ടുള്ളത്.. കർണൻ ഞങ്ങൾ ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ടേൽ അത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വെച്ച് തന്നെ ആയിരിക്കും.. ആ ഉറപ്പിന്മേൽ ആണ് പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ ഞങ്ങൾക്കൊപ്പം നിൽക്കുന്നത്. കുപ്രസിദ്ധ പയ്യന്റെ റിലീസിന് ശേഷം ഒന്നുകൂടി ഞാനും ശ്രീകുമാറും മമ്മൂക്കയെ കാണുന്നുണ്ട്. അദ്ധേഹം എന്തെങ്കിലും പറയുകയാണെങ്കിൽ പ്രീ പ്രൊഡക്ഷൻ വർക്കിലേക്ക് ഞങ്ങൾ പോകും. ഞങ്ങളുടെ സ്വപ്നമാണ് കർണൻ..
B. Mathew varghese (Assistant Director)

----------


## Oruvan1

> "കർണൻ" ഇങ്ങനെ ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം വരുന്നു വരുന്നു എന്ന് കാലങ്ങാളായി നമ്മൾ കേൾക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.. ഒരു കുപ്രസിദ്ധ പയ്യൻ ലൊക്കേഷനിൽ വെച്ച് മധുപാൽ സാറിനോട് ഞാൻ ഇതേ കുറിച്ച് ചില കാര്യങ്ങൾ ചോദിച്ചു; മധുപാൽ സാർ പറഞ്ഞത്... ഞങ്ങൾ എല്ലാം റെഡി ആക്കി ഇരിക്കുകയാണ്.. ഞങ്ങൾക്ക് വേണ്ടത് മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ഡേറ്റ് മാത്രമാണ്.. മാമാങ്കവും, കുഞ്ഞാലിമരക്കാരും കമ്മിറ്റ് ചെയ്തത് കാരണം ആണ് മമ്മുക്ക ഇപ്പോ ഒന്നും പറയാത്തത്. മാമാങ്കം ഷൂട്ട് കഴിയട്ടെ എന്നാണ് അദ്ധേഹം ഞങ്ങളോട് പറഞ്ഞിട്ടുള്ളത്.. കർണൻ ഞങ്ങൾ ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ടേൽ അത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വെച്ച് തന്നെ ആയിരിക്കും.. ആ ഉറപ്പിന്മേൽ ആണ് പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ ഞങ്ങൾക്കൊപ്പം നിൽക്കുന്നത്. കുപ്രസിദ്ധ പയ്യന്റെ റിലീസിന് ശേഷം ഒന്നുകൂടി ഞാനും ശ്രീകുമാറും മമ്മൂക്കയെ കാണുന്നുണ്ട്. അദ്ധേഹം എന്തെങ്കിലും പറയുകയാണെങ്കിൽ പ്രീ പ്രൊഡക്ഷൻ വർക്കിലേക്ക് ഞങ്ങൾ പോകും. ഞങ്ങളുടെ സ്വപ്നമാണ് കർണൻ..
> B. Mathew varghese (Assistant Director)



Aaa sohane pidichu bheeman aakkaam ennum... maarthandane co-director aayi koottaam ennu koode ikkaade parayaan para.
pinne budget 6cr

ennaa chilappo nadakkum.

alla pinne... kalipp...

----------


## Don David

> Aaa sohane pidichu bheeman aakkaam ennum... maarthandane co-director aayi koottaam ennu koode ikkaade parayaan para.
> pinne budget 6cr
> 
> ennaa chilappo nadakkum.
> 
> alla pinne... kalipp...


Marthandane co directer aakkam Pappetten sammadhikkilla....He is the advicer for many big directers ....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## chackomaster

> Aaa sohane pidichu bheeman aakkaam ennum... maarthandane co-director aayi koottaam ennu koode ikkaade parayaan para.
> pinne budget 6cr
> 
> ennaa chilappo nadakkum.
> 
> alla pinne... kalipp...


Ingane Mamukka-ne kuttam parayalle.. Pulliyum nammale pole oru manushyan alle ? Adhehathinte age nammal manasilakanam... Orupaadu risky scenes n fights undakum ee movie-il.. Adhehathinu comfortable aanel mathram cheytha mathi ...Big budget onnum venam ennu illa oru ikka padam theatre-il poi kaanan.. Quality undaya mathram mathi..

Maamankam or Marakar oke cheyyumbo ikka-ku onnu comfortable aakum, with these types fights and risky sequences. So foreign fight masters and their working style oke aayittu oru exposure kitty kazhinjathinu shesham oru decision edukam ennu aayirikum Ikka-de plan...athu kondu aayirikum Maamankam or Marakar kazhinju decision parayam ennu Ikka paranjathu...

----------


## roshy

> Ingane Mamukka-ne kuttam parayalle.. Pulliyum nammale pole oru manushyan alle ? Adhehathinte age nammal manasilakanam... Orupaadu risky scenes n fights undakum ee movie-il.. Adhehathinu comfortable aanel mathram cheytha mathi ...Big budget onnum venam ennu illa oru ikka padam theatre-il poi kaanan.. Quality undaya mathram mathi..
> 
> Maamankam or Marakar oke cheyyumbo ikka-ku onnu comfortable aakum, with these types fights and risky sequences. So foreign fight masters and their working style oke aayittu oru exposure kitty kazhinjathinu shesham oru decision edukam ennu aayirikum Ikka-de plan...athu kondu aayirikum Maamankam or Marakar kazhinju decision parayam ennu Ikka paranjathu...


2010-18 കാലയളവിൽ ഒരു 30 പരിപ്പ് വട പ്രൊജക്റ്റ് ഇക്ക ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടാകും ,അതിനിടയിൽ ഈ ഒരു പ്രൊജക്റ്റ് ഇക്ക വിചാരിച്ചിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ എന്നേ നടന്നേനെ!

----------


## ABE

> Aaa sohane pidichu bheeman aakkaam ennum... maarthandane co-director aayi koottaam ennu koode ikkaade parayaan para.
> pinne budget 6cr
> 
> ennaa chilappo nadakkum.
> 
> alla pinne... kalipp...


kERALATHILE ETTAVUM DEMAND UNDAYIRUNNA ASSISTANT DIRECTOR AYIRUNNU MARTHANDAN...................

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ithu veendum pongiyoo.............

As a Mammootty Fan, ee padam (I mean any movie which Mammootty as Karnan) kannan valliya agraham undu.  Karnanta emotions, friendship okke ikka cheythal super aayirikkum..........

Pinne karnan ennu kettal Mammootty aayirikkum ellavarudeyum manasil varuvaa like chanthu...........






> "കർണൻ" ഇങ്ങനെ ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം വരുന്നു വരുന്നു എന്ന് കാലങ്ങാളായി നമ്മൾ കേൾക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.. ഒരു കുപ്രസിദ്ധ പയ്യൻ ലൊക്കേഷനിൽ വെച്ച് മധുപാൽ സാറിനോട് ഞാൻ ഇതേ കുറിച്ച് ചില കാര്യങ്ങൾ ചോദിച്ചു; മധുപാൽ സാർ പറഞ്ഞത്... ഞങ്ങൾ എല്ലാം റെഡി ആക്കി ഇരിക്കുകയാണ്.. ഞങ്ങൾക്ക് വേണ്ടത് മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ഡേറ്റ് മാത്രമാണ്.. മാമാങ്കവും, കുഞ്ഞാലിമരക്കാരും കമ്മിറ്റ് ചെയ്തത് കാരണം ആണ് മമ്മുക്ക ഇപ്പോ ഒന്നും പറയാത്തത്. മാമാങ്കം ഷൂട്ട് കഴിയട്ടെ എന്നാണ് അദ്ധേഹം ഞങ്ങളോട് പറഞ്ഞിട്ടുള്ളത്.. കർണൻ ഞങ്ങൾ ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ടേൽ അത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വെച്ച് തന്നെ ആയിരിക്കും.. ആ ഉറപ്പിന്മേൽ ആണ് പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ ഞങ്ങൾക്കൊപ്പം നിൽക്കുന്നത്. കുപ്രസിദ്ധ പയ്യന്റെ റിലീസിന് ശേഷം ഒന്നുകൂടി ഞാനും ശ്രീകുമാറും മമ്മൂക്കയെ കാണുന്നുണ്ട്. അദ്ധേഹം എന്തെങ്കിലും പറയുകയാണെങ്കിൽ പ്രീ പ്രൊഡക്ഷൻ വർക്കിലേക്ക് ഞങ്ങൾ പോകും. ഞങ്ങളുടെ സ്വപ്നമാണ് കർണൻ..
> B. Mathew varghese (Assistant Director)

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Aaa sohane pidichu bheeman aakkaam ennum... maarthandane co-director aayi koottaam ennu koode ikkaade parayaan para.pinne budget 6crennaa chilappo nadakkum.alla pinne... kalipp...


Ithe manushyan thanneyaanu Mamankavum Kunjaliyum Bilalum Rajayum okke cheyyan pokunnathu. Chumma angu kaadu adachu vedi vekkathe. Karnan nadannu kananam ennu ellavarkkum agraham undu. Pakshe athu commit cheythu kazhinjal aa valiya risk and responsibility ettedukkenda manushyanu thanne aanu athinte complete discretion. We have a handful of other great projects now to cheer for him, right?

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Undayum Rajayum theerthittu aa Shyamaprasad-Sara Joseph padam cheythirunnenkil nannayirunnu.

----------


## Phantom 369

> "കർണൻ" ഇങ്ങനെ ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം വരുന്നു വരുന്നു എന്ന് കാലങ്ങാളായി നമ്മൾ കേൾക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.. ഒരു കുപ്രസിദ്ധ പയ്യൻ ലൊക്കേഷനിൽ വെച്ച് മധുപാൽ സാറിനോട് ഞാൻ ഇതേ കുറിച്ച് ചില കാര്യങ്ങൾ ചോദിച്ചു; മധുപാൽ സാർ പറഞ്ഞത്... ഞങ്ങൾ എല്ലാം റെഡി ആക്കി ഇരിക്കുകയാണ്.. ഞങ്ങൾക്ക് വേണ്ടത് മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ഡേറ്റ് മാത്രമാണ്.. മാമാങ്കവും, കുഞ്ഞാലിമരക്കാരും കമ്മിറ്റ് ചെയ്തത് കാരണം ആണ് മമ്മുക്ക ഇപ്പോ ഒന്നും പറയാത്തത്. മാമാങ്കം ഷൂട്ട് കഴിയട്ടെ എന്നാണ് അദ്ധേഹം ഞങ്ങളോട് പറഞ്ഞിട്ടുള്ളത്.. കർണൻ ഞങ്ങൾ ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ടേൽ അത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വെച്ച് തന്നെ ആയിരിക്കും.. ആ ഉറപ്പിന്മേൽ ആണ് പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ ഞങ്ങൾക്കൊപ്പം നിൽക്കുന്നത്. കുപ്രസിദ്ധ പയ്യന്റെ റിലീസിന് ശേഷം ഒന്നുകൂടി ഞാനും ശ്രീകുമാറും മമ്മൂക്കയെ കാണുന്നുണ്ട്. അദ്ധേഹം എന്തെങ്കിലും പറയുകയാണെങ്കിൽ പ്രീ പ്രൊഡക്ഷൻ വർക്കിലേക്ക് ഞങ്ങൾ പോകും. ഞങ്ങളുടെ സ്വപ്നമാണ് കർണൻ..
> B. Mathew varghese (Assistant Director)


Ara producer..?

----------


## Antonio

Rajamanikyam in Surya Movies...
Hoooo
Innaaarunnel....Multies Singles Carnival GCC ROI ellaa sthaavara jangamangalum ezhuthi vaangiyeneee

----------


## manoroogi

> Ara producer..?


otta peru SHETTY...
pha...pha...pha..pha...pey...pey..
pha..pha...pha...pha..pey...pey...😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Rajamanikyam in Surya Movies...
> Hoooo
> Innaaarunnel....Multies Singles Carnival GCC ROI ellaa sthaavara jangamangalum ezhuthi vaangiyeneee


Kunjachan 2 verum ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Antonio

> otta peru SHETTY...
> pha...pha...pha..pha...pey...pey..
> pha..pha...pha...pha..pey...pey...😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎


Ha ha
Best...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

CBI 5?????





Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏





Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Family kerikolum bhai dont wry
Ramesh pisharody alle no prob pulli super hit akum movie

Namuk ippi vendeth family support ann athu okke ithil ninnu kittum

----------


## roshy

> Family kerikolum bhai dont wry
> Ramesh pisharody alle no prob pulli super hit akum movie
> 
> Namuk ippi vendeth family support ann athu okke ithil ninnu kittum


ലുക്ക് മാറ്റിയില്ലെങ്കിൽ ഫാൻസ്* ആ വഴിക്കു പോകില്ല 😮

----------


## chackomaster

> Family kerikolum bhai dont wry
> Ramesh pisharody alle no prob pulli super hit akum movie
> 
> Namuk ippi vendeth family support ann athu okke ithil ninnu kittum


Family support oke Mamukka-ku pande undu.. Athu ini prethyekam Pisharadi undaki kodukenda karyam illa... Mammukka-de oru "nalla" movie undayal mathram mathi, family audience automatically idichu kayarum theatre-lottu..

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Family support oke Mamukka-ku pande undu.. Athu ini prethyekam Pisharadi undaki kodukenda karyam illa... Mammukka-de oru "nalla" movie undayal mathram mathi, family audience automatically idichu kayarum theatre-lottu..


Support okke und but ee movie entha prob chythaaa ???? 
Nokiko thz will be a superhit movie

----------


## Mammooka fan

> ലുക്ക് മാറ്റിയില്ലെങ്കിൽ ഫാൻസ്* ആ വഴിക്കു പോകില്ല 😮


Fanz pokandaa family
Kerikolum alelum fanz in mass padam mathram mathyloo
Fanz peranb first day elarum poyi kanumo lyk Abraham soo fanz inte karyam vidu

----------


## chackomaster

> Support okke und but ee movie entha prob chythaaa ???? 
> Nokiko thz will be a superhit movie


Cheyuna kondu problem onum illa.. Thaangal paranja oru point - *"Namuk ippi vendeth family support ann athu okke ithil ninnu kittum"
*
Ihinu ulla ente reply aanu ente post... Allathe ee padathinu against alla..

----------


## Antonio

Pisharody-jayaramettan-chackchan combo family accept cheythu..ikka film accept cheyyumo ennu time of release pole aakum

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Cheyuna kondu problem onum illa.. Thaangal paranja oru point - *"Namuk ippi vendeth family support ann athu okke ithil ninnu kittum"
> *
> Ihinu ulla ente reply aanu ente post... Allathe ee padathinu against alla..


Family ippo veran madikunu enn ivde thanne kure mammooka fanz paranjirunu athu konda njan angane paranje

----------


## shivankuty

> Pisharody-jayaramettan-chackchan combo family accept cheythu..ikka film accept cheyyumo ennu time of release pole aakum


Thatha hit aavan karnm vishu timl vere nalla oru filmum ilayrnu..pine aake choice ithayrnu...matramala thatha athra valya hit onula..10cr engnde ullu...lal/ikka angnthe films chythal onm acc0t chyan ponla

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## manoroogi

> Thatha hit aavan karnm vishu timl vere nalla oru filmum ilayrnu..pine aake choice ithayrnu...matramala thatha athra valya hit onula..10cr engnde ullu...lal/ikka angnthe films chythal onm acc0t chyan ponla
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


point especially ikka....
COMEDY okkey work out aakaan nalla paadanu for aged lions....
abinaythinte kozhappam alla
sinimayudey motham kuzhappam kaaranam..

----------


## Rangeela

> Rajamanikyam in Surya Movies...
> Hoooo
> Innaaarunnel....Multies Singles Carnival GCC ROI ellaa sthaavara jangamangalum ezhuthi vaangiyeneee


athu oru point aanallo....... :Thumbup1:

----------


## chackomaster

Mammukka dheshyapettalum manasil vekilla.. Adutha example

Start at 18:20

----------


## chackomaster

P Sreekumar about Mammotty. 

from 00:00 - 2:00

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## twist369

> 


Innu valla announcementm vannirunnel color aayenje😃

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## kevin

mithun manuelnu aalochikkavunnathanu rayamanikyam.. kanjachanekkal eluppavum scopeum manikyathinanu....

----------


## Mike



----------


## kevin

> 


Balram , G.K, Chanthu, sethurama iyer, Achootti, Rayamanikyam. Ikkakku ettavum mileage koduthittulla padangal. koottathil rayamanikyam became a pathbreaker n trendsetter for him.

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 


Channel tv il kanichu thudangyo

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Channel tv il kanichu thudangyo


From 17th.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> *Balram , G.K, Chanthu, sethurama iyer, Achootti, Rayamanikyam*. Ikkakku ettavum mileage koduthittulla padangal. koottathil rayamanikyam became a pathbreaker n trendsetter for him.


Koottathil Antony, JosephAlex, Hitlere okke marakkalle bhai...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Ikka With Madhuri Dixit





Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Ikka With Madhuri Dixit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Madhuri Dixit Zee Keralam launchinu vannirunno? Mammootty innale mundum shirtum aayirunno vesham?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Madhuri Dixit Zee Keralam launchinu vannirunno? Mammootty innale mundum shirtum aayirunno vesham?


yes vannirunu.. madhuri, tamil actor karthi, telugu actor rana daggubatti okke undayrnu...  ikka aanu launch cheythe zee keralam.. yep mundum shirtum aayrnu.. this pic is from the event itself

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

> yes vannirunu.. madhuri, tamil actor karthi, telugu actor rana daggubatti okke undayrnu...  ikka aanu launch cheythe zee keralam.. yep mundum shirtum aayrnu.. this pic is from the event itself
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Mundum jubbayum aakkamayirunnu. The aura would have been much greater.

----------


## Mammooka fan

Watching streetlights on asianet
Till now good❤️❤️

----------


## roshy

ദളപതി.... റിലീസ് : 1991 നവംബർ 5
ഇക്കയും അണ്ണനും കൂടി ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിച്ചിട്ട് ഇന്നേക്ക് 27 വർഷം.

മറക്കാൻ കഴിയുമോ... ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിലെ തന്നെ മികച്ച മാസ്സ് & മാസ്സ് ചിത്രങ്ങളിലൊന്നായ ദളപതിയേയും... ദേവയേയും സൂര്യയേയും....?

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> ദളപതി.... റിലീസ് : 1991 നവംബർ 5ഇക്കയും അണ്ണനും കൂടി ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിച്ചിട്ട് ഇന്നേക്ക് 27 വർഷം.മറക്കാൻ കഴിയുമോ... ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിലെ തന്നെ മികച്ച മാസ്സ് & മാസ്സ് ചിത്രങ്ങളിലൊന്നായ ദളപതിയേയും... ദേവയേയും സൂര്യയേയും....?


Mudiyathu. Marakka mudiyathu.

----------


## roshy

തിയേറ്ററില്* ഈ മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം ഫ്ലോപ്പായിരുന്നു;അതിന്*റെ കാരണം ഇതാണ്,പക്ഷേ രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം ഉടന്* വരും, തുറന്ന് പറഞ്ഞ് സംവിധായകന്*

പട്ടണത്തിൽ ഭൂതം സെക്കന്റ് പാർട്ട് വരുന്നെന്നു 😮

----------


## BangaloreaN

> തിയേറ്ററില്* ഈ മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം ഫ്ലോപ്പായിരുന്നു;അതിന്*റെ കാരണം ഇതാണ്,പക്ഷേ രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം ഉടന്* വരും, തുറന്ന് പറഞ്ഞ് സംവിധായകന്*
> 
> പട്ടണത്തിൽ ഭൂതം സെക്കന്റ് പാർട്ട് വരുന്നെന്നു 😮


thread booked  :Band:

----------


## roshy

https://www.filmfever.co.in/%e0%b4%a...4%9f%e0%b4%bf/

----------


## Don David

> തിയേറ്ററില്* ഈ മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം ഫ്ലോപ്പായിരുന്നു;അതിന്*റെ കാരണം ഇതാണ്,പക്ഷേ രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം ഉടന്* വരും, തുറന്ന് പറഞ്ഞ് സംവിധായകന്*
> 
> പട്ടണത്തിൽ ഭൂതം സെക്കന്റ് പാർട്ട് വരുന്നെന്നു 😮


Avenger is back !!!!

Appo ini oru malayalam avengers okke irakkaam !!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Best...........

----------


## twist369

> തിയേറ്ററില്* ഈ മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം ഫ്ലോപ്പായിരുന്നു;അതിന്*റെ കാരണം ഇതാണ്,പക്ഷേ രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം ഉടന്* വരും, തുറന്ന് പറഞ്ഞ് സംവിധായകന്*
> 
> പട്ടണത്തിൽ ഭൂതം സെക്കന്റ് പാർട്ട് വരുന്നെന്നു 😮


Eda mwone..senkedam verunnu he😂😅

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## gireesh_m

P Sreekumar about Mammootty
https://youtu.be/7eYSgPbkMUk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> P Sreekumar about Mammootty
> https://youtu.be/7eYSgPbkMUk


Karnan hariharan ano chyan pokunee 

Oru produceree kityenkil sheey

----------


## chackomaster

> Karnan hariharan ano chyan pokunee 
> 
> Oru produceree kityenkil sheey


Eniku thonunu, ithu pandu shoot cheythatha, but ipo telecast cheyunu enne ollu ... 
Madhupaal aanu director ennu vere evideyokeyo kettittundu..

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Eniku thonunu, ithu pandu shoot cheythatha, but ipo telecast cheyunu enne ollu ... 
> Madhupaal aanu director ennu vere evideyokeyo kettittundu..


Hariharan anen producere kitathe irikuvoo
Mammooka hariharan combo oke heavy combo allee

Kidu script anenn thonunu angerude kayil irikunee
Onnu cinema ayenkil 
Ikka as karnan ❤️❤️❤️
Producere kitya ikka chyam enn ann paranjekune

----------


## bellari

Sankarinte indian 2 mammosum dulgerum undaakum ennu kettu

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Sankarinte indian 2 mammosum dulgerum undaakum ennu kettu


Dq undenn ketayrunu
Mammooka ulath fake ayrkum

----------


## roshy

കുപ്രസിദ്ധ പയ്യന് നല്ല റിപ്പോർട്ട് വന്നാൽ മധു പാലിന്റെ കര്ണന് നടക്കുമോ ?

----------


## ShawnPaul

രണ്*ജി പണിക്കര്* - മമ്മൂട്ടി ടീം വീണ്ടും. ‘രൌദ്ര’ത്തിന് ശേഷം രണ്*ജിയുടെ സംവിധാനത്തില്* ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടിച്ചിത്രം ഒരുങ്ങുന്നു. മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇന്**വെസ്റ്റിഗേഷന്* ഓഫീസറായി എത്തുന്ന ചിത്രം തകര്*പ്പന്* ഡയലോഗുകളും സംഘര്*ഷഭരിതമായ മുഹൂര്*ത്തങ്ങളും നിറഞ്ഞ ഒരു ആക്ഷന്* ത്രില്ലറാണ്. എന്നാല്* ലേലം 2ന് ശേഷം മാത്രം ചിത്രീകരണം ആരംഭിക്കുന്ന സിനിമ 2019 അവസാനം തിയേറ്ററുകളിലെത്തുമെന്നാണ് വിവരം. 
 



തന്*റെ മനസിലെ നായകസങ്കല്*പ്പത്തിന് എന്നും അനുയോജ്യന്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണെന്ന് രണ്*ജി പണിക്കര്* തുറന്നുപറഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്. അതിന്*റെ പരകോടിയായിരുന്നു ദി കിംഗ്. പിന്നീട് രണ്*ജി സംവിധായകനായപ്പോള്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി രൌദ്രം ചെയ്തു. ആ സിനിമയിലെ നരേന്ദ്രന്* എന്ന നരിയെ ആര്*ക്ക് മറക്കാനാവും!

“ഐ ഹാവ് നോ ഫ്രസ്ട്രേഷന്*” - നരേന്ദ്രന്* ജ്വലിച്ചു. തിയേറ്ററില്* കൈയടിയുടെ ഇടിമുഴക്കം. ‘രൌദ്രം’ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കൃത്യവും സ്ഫോടനാത്മകവുമായ ഡയലോഗ് ഡെലിവറിക്ക് ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ഉദാഹരണമാണ്. 2008 ജനുവരി 25നാണ് രൌദ്രം റിലീസായത്. നരേന്ദ്രന്* ആണത്തത്തിന്*റെ ആള്**രൂപമായി ഇന്നും തലയുയര്*ത്തി നില്*ക്കുന്നു. ആ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ശേഷം 10 വര്*ഷം കഴിഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നു. രണ്*ജി സംവിധാനത്തിന് ഇടവേള നല്*കിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്. ഇനി വീണ്ടും മമ്മൂട്ടിച്ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ സംവിധാന രംഗത്തേക്ക് തിരിച്ചെത്താനാണ് നീക്കം.

മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഫയര്* ബ്രാന്*ഡ് കഥാപാത്രം തന്നെയായിരിക്കും പുതിയ സിനിമയിലും. ആനുകാലിക രാഷ്ട്രീയ സംഭവങ്ങളെ നിശിതമായി വിമര്*ശിക്കുന്ന ശൈലി തന്നെയായിരിക്കും തുടരുക. മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ മറ്റൊരു ഉജ്ജ്വല സിനിമയായിരിക്കും ഇതെന്ന കാര്യത്തില്* സംശയമില്ല
http://malayalam.webdunia.com/articl...0800011_1.html

----------


## Mammooka fan

> രണ്*ജി പണിക്കര്* - മമ്മൂട്ടി ടീം വീണ്ടും. ‘രൌദ്ര’ത്തിന് ശേഷം രണ്*ജിയുടെ സംവിധാനത്തില്* ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടിച്ചിത്രം ഒരുങ്ങുന്നു. മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇന്**വെസ്റ്റിഗേഷന്* ഓഫീസറായി എത്തുന്ന ചിത്രം തകര്*പ്പന്* ഡയലോഗുകളും സംഘര്*ഷഭരിതമായ മുഹൂര്*ത്തങ്ങളും നിറഞ്ഞ ഒരു ആക്ഷന്* ത്രില്ലറാണ്. എന്നാല്* ലേലം 2ന് ശേഷം മാത്രം ചിത്രീകരണം ആരംഭിക്കുന്ന സിനിമ 2019 അവസാനം തിയേറ്ററുകളിലെത്തുമെന്നാണ് വിവരം. 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> തന്*റെ മനസിലെ നായകസങ്കല്*പ്പത്തിന് എന്നും അനുയോജ്യന്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണെന്ന് രണ്*ജി പണിക്കര്* തുറന്നുപറഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്. അതിന്*റെ പരകോടിയായിരുന്നു ദി കിംഗ്. പിന്നീട് രണ്*ജി സംവിധായകനായപ്പോള്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി രൌദ്രം ചെയ്തു. ആ സിനിമയിലെ നരേന്ദ്രന്* എന്ന നരിയെ ആര്*ക്ക് മറക്കാനാവും!
> 
> “ഐ ഹാവ് നോ ഫ്രസ്ട്രേഷന്*” - നരേന്ദ്രന്* ജ്വലിച്ചു. തിയേറ്ററില്* കൈയടിയുടെ ഇടിമുഴക്കം. ‘രൌദ്രം’ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കൃത്യവും സ്ഫോടനാത്മകവുമായ ഡയലോഗ് ഡെലിവറിക്ക് ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ഉദാഹരണമാണ്. 2008 ജനുവരി 25നാണ് രൌദ്രം റിലീസായത്. നരേന്ദ്രന്* ആണത്തത്തിന്*റെ ആള്**രൂപമായി ഇന്നും തലയുയര്*ത്തി നില്*ക്കുന്നു. ആ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ശേഷം 10 വര്*ഷം കഴിഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നു. രണ്*ജി സംവിധാനത്തിന് ഇടവേള നല്*കിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്. ഇനി വീണ്ടും മമ്മൂട്ടിച്ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ സംവിധാന രംഗത്തേക്ക് തിരിച്ചെത്താനാണ് നീക്കം.
> 
> ...


Thee paruna dialouge ayrkum
Ithu nadaknm

----------


## shivankuty

> Thee paruna dialouge ayrkum
> Ithu nadaknm


Athntyoke kalam kazhnjlae...ippo short & sharp aanu trend

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Athntyoke kalam kazhnjlae...ippo short & sharp aanu trend
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


എഴുതേണ്ട പോലെ എഴുതാനും പറയേണ്ട പോലെ പറയാനും ആളുണ്ടായാൽ ഇപ്പോഴും ......

----------


## shivankuty

> എഴുതേണ്ട പോലെ എഴുതാനും പറയേണ്ട പോലെ പറയാനും ആളുണ്ടായാൽ ഇപ്പോഴും ......


King & commsnr okke kidu dialogs aayrnu...pkshe bore adch theatrnu kandpo

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> King & commsnr okke kidu dialogs aayrnu...pkshe bore adch theatrnu kandpo
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


athile dialogues onnum punch illarunnu, aarum paranju nadannathumilla.
aa level kondonnun karyamilla.
Ranji, Ranjith prime-il ezhuthiya polathe items venam.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> രണ്*ജി പണിക്കര്* - മമ്മൂട്ടി ടീം വീണ്ടും. ?രൌദ്ര?ത്തിന് ശേഷം രണ്*ജിയുടെ സംവിധാനത്തില്* ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടിച്ചിത്രം ഒരുങ്ങുന്നു. മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇന്**വെസ്റ്റിഗേഷന്* ഓഫീസറായി എത്തുന്ന ചിത്രം തകര്*പ്പന്* ഡയലോഗുകളും സംഘര്*ഷഭരിതമായ മുഹൂര്*ത്തങ്ങളും നിറഞ്ഞ ഒരു ആക്ഷന്* ത്രില്ലറാണ്. എന്നാല്* ലേലം 2ന് ശേഷം മാത്രം ചിത്രീകരണം ആരംഭിക്കുന്ന സിനിമ 2019 അവസാനം തിയേറ്ററുകളിലെത്തുമെന്നാണ് വിവരം. 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> തന്*റെ മനസിലെ നായകസങ്കല്*പ്പത്തിന് എന്നും അനുയോജ്യന്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണെന്ന് രണ്*ജി പണിക്കര്* തുറന്നുപറഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്. അതിന്*റെ പരകോടിയായിരുന്നു ദി കിംഗ്. പിന്നീട് രണ്*ജി സംവിധായകനായപ്പോള്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി രൌദ്രം ചെയ്തു. ആ സിനിമയിലെ നരേന്ദ്രന്* എന്ന നരിയെ ആര്*ക്ക് മറക്കാനാവും!
> 
> ?ഐ ഹാവ് നോ ഫ്രസ്ട്രേഷന്*? - നരേന്ദ്രന്* ജ്വലിച്ചു. തിയേറ്ററില്* കൈയടിയുടെ ഇടിമുഴക്കം. ?രൌദ്രം? മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കൃത്യവും സ്ഫോടനാത്മകവുമായ ഡയലോഗ് ഡെലിവറിക്ക് ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ഉദാഹരണമാണ്. 2008 ജനുവരി 25നാണ് രൌദ്രം റിലീസായത്. നരേന്ദ്രന്* ആണത്തത്തിന്*റെ ആള്**രൂപമായി ഇന്നും തലയുയര്*ത്തി നില്*ക്കുന്നു. ആ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ശേഷം 10 വര്*ഷം കഴിഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നു. രണ്*ജി സംവിധാനത്തിന് ഇടവേള നല്*കിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്. ഇനി വീണ്ടും മമ്മൂട്ടിച്ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ സംവിധാന രംഗത്തേക്ക് തിരിച്ചെത്താനാണ് നീക്കം.
> 
> ...


lelam 2 okke nadakumo??? 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> King & commsnr okke kidu dialogs aayrnu...pkshe bore adch theatrnu kandpo
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Delhi politics kalikan poyatha ah padathinte ettavum valya parajayam.palarkum onnum manasilayilla.enikkum  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> Delhi politics kalikan poyatha ah padathinte ettavum valya parajayam.palarkum onnum manasilayilla.enikkum


മെഗലോ മാനിയ
ജിംഗോയിസം

----------


## Mike

ലേലം തന്നെ നടക്കും എന്ന് ഒരു ഉറപ്പും ഇല്ല.. So ithu angane thanne avatte... 


> രണ്*ജി പണിക്കര്* - മമ്മൂട്ടി ടീം വീണ്ടും. ?രൌദ്ര?ത്തിന് ശേഷം രണ്*ജിയുടെ സംവിധാനത്തില്* ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടിച്ചിത്രം ഒരുങ്ങുന്നു. മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇന്**വെസ്റ്റിഗേഷന്* ഓഫീസറായി എത്തുന്ന ചിത്രം തകര്*പ്പന്* ഡയലോഗുകളും സംഘര്*ഷഭരിതമായ മുഹൂര്*ത്തങ്ങളും നിറഞ്ഞ ഒരു ആക്ഷന്* ത്രില്ലറാണ്. എന്നാല്* ലേലം 2ന് ശേഷം മാത്രം ചിത്രീകരണം ആരംഭിക്കുന്ന സിനിമ 2019 അവസാനം തിയേറ്ററുകളിലെത്തുമെന്നാണ് വിവരം. 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> തന്*റെ മനസിലെ നായകസങ്കല്*പ്പത്തിന് എന്നും അനുയോജ്യന്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണെന്ന് രണ്*ജി പണിക്കര്* തുറന്നുപറഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്. അതിന്*റെ പരകോടിയായിരുന്നു ദി കിംഗ്. പിന്നീട് രണ്*ജി സംവിധായകനായപ്പോള്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി രൌദ്രം ചെയ്തു. ആ സിനിമയിലെ നരേന്ദ്രന്* എന്ന നരിയെ ആര്*ക്ക് മറക്കാനാവും!
> 
> ?ഐ ഹാവ് നോ ഫ്രസ്ട്രേഷന്*? - നരേന്ദ്രന്* ജ്വലിച്ചു. തിയേറ്ററില്* കൈയടിയുടെ ഇടിമുഴക്കം. ?രൌദ്രം? മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കൃത്യവും സ്ഫോടനാത്മകവുമായ ഡയലോഗ് ഡെലിവറിക്ക് ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ഉദാഹരണമാണ്. 2008 ജനുവരി 25നാണ് രൌദ്രം റിലീസായത്. നരേന്ദ്രന്* ആണത്തത്തിന്*റെ ആള്**രൂപമായി ഇന്നും തലയുയര്*ത്തി നില്*ക്കുന്നു. ആ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ശേഷം 10 വര്*ഷം കഴിഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നു. രണ്*ജി സംവിധാനത്തിന് ഇടവേള നല്*കിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്. ഇനി വീണ്ടും മമ്മൂട്ടിച്ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ സംവിധാന രംഗത്തേക്ക് തിരിച്ചെത്താനാണ് നീക്കം.
> 
> ...

----------


## Don David

> രണ്*ജി പണിക്കര്* - മമ്മൂട്ടി ടീം വീണ്ടും. ?രൌദ്ര?ത്തിന് ശേഷം രണ്*ജിയുടെ സംവിധാനത്തില്* ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടിച്ചിത്രം ഒരുങ്ങുന്നു. മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇന്**വെസ്റ്റിഗേഷന്* ഓഫീസറായി എത്തുന്ന ചിത്രം തകര്*പ്പന്* ഡയലോഗുകളും സംഘര്*ഷഭരിതമായ മുഹൂര്*ത്തങ്ങളും നിറഞ്ഞ ഒരു ആക്ഷന്* ത്രില്ലറാണ്. എന്നാല്* ലേലം 2ന് ശേഷം മാത്രം ചിത്രീകരണം ആരംഭിക്കുന്ന സിനിമ 2019 അവസാനം തിയേറ്ററുകളിലെത്തുമെന്നാണ് വിവരം. 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> തന്*റെ മനസിലെ നായകസങ്കല്*പ്പത്തിന് എന്നും അനുയോജ്യന്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണെന്ന് രണ്*ജി പണിക്കര്* തുറന്നുപറഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്. അതിന്*റെ പരകോടിയായിരുന്നു ദി കിംഗ്. പിന്നീട് രണ്*ജി സംവിധായകനായപ്പോള്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി രൌദ്രം ചെയ്തു. ആ സിനിമയിലെ നരേന്ദ്രന്* എന്ന നരിയെ ആര്*ക്ക് മറക്കാനാവും!
> 
> ?ഐ ഹാവ് നോ ഫ്രസ്ട്രേഷന്*? - നരേന്ദ്രന്* ജ്വലിച്ചു. തിയേറ്ററില്* കൈയടിയുടെ ഇടിമുഴക്കം. ?രൌദ്രം? മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കൃത്യവും സ്ഫോടനാത്മകവുമായ ഡയലോഗ് ഡെലിവറിക്ക് ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ഉദാഹരണമാണ്. 2008 ജനുവരി 25നാണ് രൌദ്രം റിലീസായത്. നരേന്ദ്രന്* ആണത്തത്തിന്*റെ ആള്**രൂപമായി ഇന്നും തലയുയര്*ത്തി നില്*ക്കുന്നു. ആ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ശേഷം 10 വര്*ഷം കഴിഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നു. രണ്*ജി സംവിധാനത്തിന് ഇടവേള നല്*കിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്. ഇനി വീണ്ടും മമ്മൂട്ടിച്ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ സംവിധാന രംഗത്തേക്ക് തിരിച്ചെത്താനാണ് നീക്കം.
> 
> ...


Ohh venda ,vendaathonda !!!

Ippo cheythukondirikkunna Mamangam onnu complete cheyth maximum promotion okke koduth oru hype create cheyth irakkanam ,athu onnamathe aagraham !!!!

Varum Varum ennu parayappedunna Kunhali Maraikkar nadakkumo illeyoo ennu confirm cheyyanam ennadh 2 amathe aagraham.


Peranbu ethreyum pettennu irakki vidanam ennadh aagrahamalla ,kathirippu thudangiyit kure aayi....

Announce cheytha orupaadu padangal undelum ethreyum pettennu nadakkanam releaaw avanam ennu thonunnath Bilal ,adhu 3aamathey aagraham...

Oraalude swapna project aaya Karnan Mammookayiloode yatharthyamakanam ennullath mattoru aagraham...

Adhinnidaykk idayil keriya oru projectinum valiya prasakthi illa....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> മെഗലോ മാനിയ
> ജിംഗോയിസം


ആ intro പത്രക്കാരോടുള്ള dialogue fb ഇൽ ഒക്കെ പിന്നീട് viral ആയിരുന്നു ,

----------


## Neerali

http://dhunt.in/4ZDJW?s=a&ss=wsp

Mammokka and thala Ajith orumichu padam varunnu ennu news kandallo...

----------


## Antonio

> http://dhunt.in/4ZDJW?s=a&ss=wsp
> 
> Mammokka and thala Ajith orumichu padam varunnu ennu news kandallo...


കേൾക്കാൻ സുഖമുണ്ട്
നടക്കുമോ
നടന്നാൽ പൊളിക്കും
കേരളത്തിൽ ഡബിൾ നെഗറ്റീവ് റിവ്യു ആയാലും ok..

----------


## kandahassan

> കേൾക്കാൻ സുഖമുണ്ട്
> നടക്കുമോ
> നടന്നാൽ പൊളിക്കും
> കേരളത്തിൽ ഡബിൾ നെഗറ്റീവ് റിവ്യു ആയാലും ok..


fake news .................thala vinodh film is a remake of pink . athi evdanna pinne mammotty ?

----------


## twist369

Last 2 weeks Mammookkayude new updates onnum kaanunillaalo?
No new trailers/posters  location pics,new announcements etc..

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Last 2 weeks Mammookkayude new updates onnum kaanunillaalo?
> No new trailers/posters  location pics,new announcements etc..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk


Undayude location pics undallo...

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ എനിക്കിഷ്ടമല്ലായിരുന്നു 🙂 തുടക്കത്തിലേ അയാളോട് ഒരു ഡേറ്റ് ഇഷ്യൂവിന്റെ പേരിൽ പിണങ്ങിയിരുന്നു. പിന്നീട് പല സെറ്റിലും വെച്ച് മമ്മൂട്ടി സംസാരിക്കാൻ വന്നെങ്കിലും ഞാൻ മൈന്റ് ചെയ്തില്ല.
വർഷങ്ങള് കഴിഞ്ഞു സിനിമകളൊക്കെ പൊട്ടി ,സ്വത്ത്ക്കളൊക്കെ വിൽക്കേണ്ടി  വന്നു ,ഞാൻ സാമ്പത്തികമായി തകർന്ന ഒരവസ്ഥയിലേക്കെത്തി 🙂 
പെട്ടെന്നൊരു ദിവസം വീടിന് മുന്നിലൊരു കാറ് വന്ന് നിർത്തി...!!
വേണു നാഗവളളി പറഞ്ഞ് വിട്ട വണ്ടിയാണെന്നും ആലപ്പുഴയെത്താനും പറഞ്ഞു. സത്യത്തിൽ വേണുവിൽ നിന്ന് എന്റെ ദുരവസ്ഥ മനസ്സിലാക്കി വണ്ടി വിട്ടത് സാക്ഷാൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിയായിരുന്നു.
അയാളുടെ മുറിയുടെ തൊട്ടടുത്ത് എനിക്കൊരു മുറിയെടുത്ത് തന്ന് അവിടെ താമസിക്കാൻ പറഞ്ഞു. ഞാൻ ശത്രുവിനെപ്പോലെ കാണുന്ന ഇയാളെന്താ ഇങ്ങനെയെന്ന്  ഞാൻ ചിന്തിച്ചു. ദിവസങ്ങൾ കഴിഞ്ഞു സഹികെട്ട് ഒരു ദിവസം ഞാൻ മമ്മൂട്ടിയോട് കയർത്തു. 
"നിങ്ങളുടെ പണവും പ്രതാപവും കാണിക്കാനാണോ എന്നെ ഇവിടെ താമസിപ്പിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്, എന്റെ അവസ്ഥ ഭയങ്കര മോശമാണ് "

അയാൾ ഒന്ന് ചിരിച്ച് എന്റെ തോളിൽ കൈയിട്ട് കൊണ്ട് ചോദിച്ചു
" ശ്രീകുമാറിന്റെ കൈയ്യിൽ കഥ വല്ലതും ണ്ടോ? " ഞാനൊന്ന് പതറി ..!!
അയാളൊരു കസേര വലിച്ചിട്ട് എന്നോട് ഇരിക്കാൻ പറഞ്ഞു 🙂 .
കസേരയിൽ യാന്ത്രികമായി ഇരുന്ന ഞാൻ ഒറ്റ വീർപ്പിൽ " വിഷ്ണു " എന്ന എന്റെ സിനിമയുടെ കഥ പറഞ്ഞ് തീർത്തു 🙂 . കഥ കേട്ടയുടനെ അങ്ങേരെനിക്ക് കൈ തന്നിട്ട് പറഞ്ഞു. ഈ സിനിമ നമ്മള് ചെയ്യുന്നു. 🙂 
അവിടെ നിന്നാണ് തകർന്ന് തരിപ്പണമായിരുന്ന ശ്രീകുമാർ ജീവിതത്തിലേക്ക് തിരിച്ച് വരുന്നത് 🙂 

അതാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയെന്ന പച്ചയായ മനുഷ്യൻ ❤. മമ്മൂട്ടിയും മോഹൻലാലുമൊന്നും നന്മ ചെയ്യുന്നതിന് കൈയ്യും കണക്കുമില്ല 😀 . ആ നന്മ കൊണ്ട് തന്നെയാണ് അവരിന്നും മലയാള സിനിമയിൽ വന്മരങ്ങളായി നിലനിൽക്കുന്നത് 🙂 
കടപ്പാട് : പി ശ്രീകുമാർ സാറിന്റെ ടെലിവിഷൻ അഭിമുഖം :)

----------


## vickyfire

Johny Antony bhootham 2 aai varunnu ennoru rumour kettallo Sathyam aani

Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Johny Antony bhootham 2 aai varunnu ennoru rumour kettallo Sathyam aani
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk


Johny Anthony oru interviewil paranjatha.. mammoookka chodhichennu.. pattanathil bhoothathinte 2nd part eduthaalo ennu... :Teary:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Johny Anthony oru interviewil paranjatha.. mammoookka chodhichennu.. pattanathil bhoothathinte 2nd part eduthaalo ennu...


Eduthalo enn alle chodhiche 
Edukum enn paranjilalo

----------


## Antonio

> Johny Anthony oru interviewil paranjatha.. mammoookka chodhichennu.. pattanathil bhoothathinte 2nd part eduthaalo ennu...


ഇക്ക യ്ക്ക് ആ character and അതിന്റെ sound ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടായിരിക്കും

----------


## frincekjoseph

Onnu Chumma iriyedei manusarye pedippikatee.........




> ഇക്ക യ്ക്ക് ആ character and അതിന്റെ sound ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടായിരിക്കും

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Onnu Chumma iriyedei manusarye pedippikatee.........


2019 Onam release  :Drum:

----------


## kandahassan

bhootham 2 varanam with 3D  :Band:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> bhootham 2 varanam with 3D


3d anel
Chelapol koluthum ayrkum

----------


## kandahassan

> 3d anel
> Chelapol koluthum ayrkum


piller idichu kerum but nalla comedy numbers okke venam .........pattanathil bhootham watchable aayirunnu . ivde chilar parayunnna pole mosham padam onnum illa .
avarude aa padathinte intention thanne film for childrens ennayirunnu .

----------


## Mammooka fan

> piller idichu kerum but nalla comedy numbers okke venam .........pattanathil bhootham watchable aayirunnu . ivde chilar parayunnna pole mosham padam onnum illa .
> avarude aa padathinte intention thanne film for childrens ennayirunnu .


Yes comedy numbers etal mathi

----------


## BangaloreaN

> bhootham 2 varanam with 3D


*Ee Nagarathil Bhootham* ennanu title.
Foreign locations aanu full.
3 heroines, 5 songs.
Budget 20 crores.

----------


## Don David

> *Ee Nagarathil Bhootham* ennanu title.
> Foreign locations aanu full.
> 3 heroines, 5 songs.
> Budget 20 crores.


Ghost In Newyork ennakkaam Title .....Intetnational market koode unnam vech edukkaam...adhaavumbo keralathilr mathramalla lokathile thanne ella kuttikaleyyem chirippikkam...3 D IMAX  release okke aavaam...WhiteHousinullul climax shoot ..... 

Malayala cinemayile aadhyathe 1000 cr film aavum...


Ikkaykk osinu Oru US trip

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ghost In Newyork ennakkaam Title .....Intetnational market koode unnam vech edukkaam...adhaavumbo keralathilr mathramalla lokathile thanne ella kuttikaleyyem chirippikkam...3 D IMAX  release okke aavaam...WhiteHousinullul climax shoot ..... 
> 
> Malayala cinemayile aadhyathe 1000 cr film aavum...
> 
> 
> Ikkaykk osinu Oru US trip
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Guest roles-il Robert Downy-um Chris Evans-um undennu unconfirmed news kettu.

----------


## moovybuf

> Guest roles-il Robert Downy-um Chris Evans-um undennu unconfirmed news kettu.


ആരുണ്ടായിട്ടും കാര്യമില്ല.. ത്രെഡ് ഓണർ നിങ്ങൾ അല്ലെ ..  :Biggrin:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ആരുണ്ടായിട്ടും കാര്യമില്ല.. ത്രെഡ് ഓണർ നിങ്ങൾ അല്ലെ ..


ഒടിയനോടെ എന്റെ സമയം തെളിയും.

----------


## Mike

ee thread ningade peril ullathanu eka aswasam ..............  :Vandivittu: 




> ഒടിയനോടെ എന്റെ സമയം തെളിയും.

----------


## roshy

> piller idichu kerum but nalla comedy numbers okke venam .........pattanathil bhootham watchable aayirunnu . ivde chilar parayunnna pole mosham padam onnum illa .
> avarude aa padathinte intention thanne film for childrens ennayirunnu .


നല്ല പ്രൊമോഷൻ കൊടുത്തിറക്കിയാൽ മിനിമം hit അടിക്കും ,പട്ടണത്തിൽ ഭൂതം ഓഫ് സീസണിൽ നല്ല മഴയത്താ അന്ന് റിലീസ് ചെയ്തത് ,അതാണ് പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ച വിജയം വരാതിരുന്നത്

----------


## moovybuf

> ഒടിയനോടെ എന്റെ സമയം തെളിയും.


ഓഹ് .... ഇപ്പോളാ ശ്രദ്ധിച്ചത് .... ഇപ്പൊ കുറച്ചു സമാധാനം ഉണ്ട് ..  :Very Happy:

----------


## frincekjoseph

As someone mentioned, oru 3D movie with good graphics and some thara commedies (for families and Hit) and will release in Onam 2019 it will be one of the biggest hits in Malayalam...

----------


## Antonio

> *Ee Nagarathil Bhootham* ennanu title.
> Foreign locations aanu full.
> 3 heroines, 5 songs.
> Budget 20 crores.


Heroines 3 ഇല്ലേലും
വിവേക് ഗോപനും സോഹൻ ലാലും റെഡി

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Heroines 3 ഇല്ലേലും
> വിവേക് ഗോപനും സോഹൻ ലാലും റെഡി


Passport illatha vanarappada ellam passport apekshikkan Mammootty paranjittundu.

----------


## kevin

bhootham ws a bad movie and the worst thing was ikkas dubbing..nhan pootham .. similar film in hindi bhooothnath amitah bacchan used his baritone voice nonetheless very convincing as a likeable bhootham. rarely do ikka fail with his dubbing. bhootham , pothen vava and tharadas (balram vs taradas) are those rare performances.

----------


## Don David

Nadakkatha project ,Nadakkaruthennu aagrahikkunna project adhinekurichaanalloo discussion ...



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Mammookkayude- official page ethu shunaka puthran aanu manage cheyyunnathu? 4-5 divasam koodumbol ethenkilum new face or lesser known padathinte oro first look veetham mathram varum. Vere onnum illa. Profile picturil enkilum mammookka ullathu bhagyam.

----------


## moovybuf

> bhootham ws a bad movie and the worst thing was ikkas dubbing..nhan pootham .. similar film in hindi bhooothnath amitah bacchan used his baritone voice nonetheless very convincing as a likeable bhootham. rarely do ikka fail with his dubbing. bhootham , pothen vava and tharadas (balram vs taradas) are those rare performances.


സത്യം...പോത്തൻ വാവ സമയത്ത് മൂപ്പർക്ക് ശബ്ദത്തിന് എന്തോ പ്രശ്നം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നോ?

----------


## roshy

> Nadakkatha project ,Nadakkaruthennu aagrahikkunna project adhinekurichaanalloo discussion ...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk




Law of attraction ,നെഗറ്റീവിനെ ആകർഷിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് വരിക 😀

----------


## renjuus

> ഒടിയനോടെ എന്റെ സമയം തെളിയും.





> ആരുണ്ടായിട്ടും കാര്യമില്ല.. ത്രെഡ് ഓണർ നിങ്ങൾ അല്ലെ ..





> ee thread ningade peril ullathanu eka aswasam ..............





> ഓഹ് .... ഇപ്പോളാ ശ്രദ്ധിച്ചത് .... ഇപ്പൊ കുറച്ചു സമാധാനം ഉണ്ട് ..


Dushtanmaar  :Chairhit:   :Chairhit:   :Biggrin:

----------


## wayanadan

*ആദിവാസി ക്ഷേമ പ്രവർത്തനങ്ങളുമായി മമ്മൂട്ടി; കാസർകോട് ജില്ലയിൽ കെയർ ആൻഡ് ഷെയർ ഫൗണ്ടേഷൻ പ്രവർത്തനങ്ങൾക്ക് തുടക്കം കുറിച്ചു*

നടൻ മമ്മൂട്ടി നേതൃത്വം നൽകുന്ന സാമൂഹ്യസേവന സംഘടനയായ കെയർ ആൻഡ് ഷെയർ ഫൗണ്ടേഷൻ കാസർകോട് ജില്ലയിൽ ആദിവാസി ക്ഷേമ പ്രവർത്തനങ്ങൾക്ക് തുടക്കം കുറിച്ചു.




കാസർകോട് ജില്ലാ കലക്ടർ ഡോ. ഡി സജിത്ത് ബാബുവിന് വീൽചെയർ കൈമാറി പദ്ധതിയുടെ ഉദ്ഘാടനം മമ്മൂട്ടി നിർവഹിച്ചു.
മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രമായ’ഉണ്ട’യുടെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ് ലൊക്കേഷനായ മുള്ളേരിയയിലെ വനമേഖലയിലായിരുന്നു ആദിവാസികൾ ഉൾപ്പടെ പങ്കെടുത്ത ഉദ്ഘാടനചടങ്ങ് നടന്നത്.

----------


## Oruvan1

Oru exciting project udane announce cheyyum.

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Oru exciting project udane announce cheyyum.


????? Biggie aanoo

----------


## Don David

> Oru exciting project udane announce cheyyum.


Footham 2 aano !!! kure announcement nadakkunnund .... ini ippo announcr cheythadh ekadesham theerkkattey....Aa mamangam okke onnu complete cheythu kodukkattey ....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## kevin

> സത്യം...പോത്തൻ വാവ സമയത്ത് മൂപ്പർക്ക് ശബ്ദത്തിന് എന്തോ പ്രശ്നം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നോ?


oru prashnavumillayirunnu..he got carried away by rayamanikyam success...
sooryamanathil pakshe kidu aayirunnu.. his most underrated performance ennokke venel parayam..

----------


## Antonio

> Footham 2 aano !!! kure announcement nadakkunnund .... ini ippo announcr cheythadh ekadesham theerkkattey....Aa mamangam okke onnu complete cheythu kodukkattey ....
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Bhootham
Sohanettan Padam okke vannal ikka chaadi veenekkum
Athinu date onnum vishayam alla

----------


## kandahassan

joy mathew next film with mammotty ................

----------


## MamBlr

> Oru exciting project udane announce cheyyum.


Ippol list-il ulla movies okke cheythu kazhiyumbol thanne 73 years old aakum....  Atleast 6 years cheyyaanulla commitments aayittundu !

----------


## MamBlr

73.5 years vare booked  :Smile: 




> joy mathew next film with mammotty ................

----------


## Don David

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0GJ5EK...ature=youtu.be

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jayan 369

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0GJ5EK...ature=youtu.be
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Kidilam  :Band:

----------


## Phantom 369

> Mammookkayude- official page ethu shunaka puthran aanu manage cheyyunnathu? 4-5 divasam koodumbol ethenkilum new face or lesser known padathinte oro first look veetham mathram varum. Vere onnum illa. Profile picturil enkilum mammookka ullathu bhagyam.


Ath dhurandam anontho page nokkunne
ikka page oke dulquer page maintain cheyunna Basiline elpikkanam angeru vere lelavanu

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0GJ5EK...ature=youtu.beSent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Kidu... Aa trade mark chavittu pwoli aanu. Pazhaya fights vechu orennam koodi varunnundu.

----------


## varma

https://english.manoramaonline.com/e...vie-scene.html

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

മമ്മൂട്ടി ആരാധകരുടെ കഥപറയുന്ന ചിത്രം റിലീസിന് ഒരുങ്ങുന്നു ഇക്കയുടെ ശകടം.

മെഗാസ്റ്റാര്* മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ആരാധകന്*റെ കഥ പറയുന്ന ചിത്രം ഇക്കയുടെ ശകടം റിലീസിനൊരുങ്ങുന്നു.പ്രിന്*സ് അവറാച്ചന്* കഥ,തിരക്കഥ,സംവിധാനം നിര്*വ്വഹിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ നിര്*മ്മാണം പോപ് സിനിമാസ് ആണ്.ചിത്രം ഡിസംബര്* ആദ്യവാരത്തില്* തിയേറ്ററുകളിലേക്കെത്തും

ഇടവേളക്ക് ശേഷം വീണ്ടും താരാധനയുടെ കഥ പറയുന്ന സിനിമ എത്തുമ്പോള്* അത് മമ്മൂക്ക ആരാധകര്* ആഘോഷമാക്കും എന്നത് ഉറപ്പാണ്.അവരുടെ കാത്തിരിപ്പിന് ഇനി കുറച്ച് നാളുകളുടെ ദൂരം മാത്രം....

----------


## Devarajan Master

> .
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Oduvil athu sambhavikkum alle? Ethrayo varshanghalayi kaathirikkunnathanu OVVG yude digital copy.

----------


## jimmy

> .
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


ithinte digital copy kure varshangalku munpe irakkiyirunnu, i do not why it is not available in the market anywhere. few months back I have seen the movie in flowers channel, super aayirunnu, pinneed onnu kanan pattiyilla. may be flowers got the exclusive rights for the movie?

----------


## sankar1992

> ithinte digital copy kure varshangalku munpe irakkiyirunnu, i do not why it is not available in the market anywhere. few months back I have seen the movie in flowers channel, super aayirunnu, pinneed onnu kanan pattiyilla. may be flowers got the exclusive rights for the movie?


flowers first telecast il maatrame digitally restored version kaanichittullu...bakki ellam old version aanu telecast cheythittullath

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> flowers first telecast il maatrame digitally restored version kaanichittullu...bakki ellam old version aanu telecast cheythittullath
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


Flowers first athu valiya vartha aakki telecast cheythappol kaanan irunnu, full iruttu arunnu aa print.
Torch adichu nokkenda avastha ayirunnu.

----------


## sankar1992

> Flowers first athu valiya vartha aakki telecast cheythappol kaanan irunnu, full iruttu arunnu aa print.
> Torch adichu nokkenda avastha ayirunnu.


ഒരു ഓണത്തിന് ആണെന്ന് തോനുന്നു digital version telecast ചെയ്തത്

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## jimmy

> Flowers first athu valiya vartha aakki telecast cheythappol kaanan irunnu, full iruttu arunnu aa print.
> Torch adichu nokkenda avastha ayirunnu.


njan kanda print super aayirunnu, yupp tv streaming il vanna flowers channel il ayirunnu theatre irunnu kanunna oru feel ondayirunnu. hd airunnu. streaming aythu kondu record cheyan pattiyilla.onnu koodi kanan vendi nokiyittu pattiyilla, ovvg ennu kandu nokkiyappol ver etho comedy progamm

----------


## Jayan 369

മമ്മൂക്കയും ഹിറ്റ്*മേക്കര്* റാഫിയും വീണ്ടും? ഹാസ്യത്തിന് പ്രാധാന്യം നല്*കിയുളള ചിത്രമൊരുങ്ങുന്നു


മായാവി എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ മലയാളത്തില്* ഒന്നിച്ച കൂട്ടുകെട്ടാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയും സംവിധായകന്* റാഫിയും. ഷാഫി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രത്തിന് തിരക്കഥയൊരുക്കിയത് റാഫിയായിരുന്നു. ഹാസ്യത്തിന് പ്രാധാന്യം നല്*കിയൊരുക്കിയ ചിത്രം തിയ്യേറ്ററുകളില്* വിജയമായതോടെ ലവ് ഇന്* സിംഗപ്പൂര്* എന്നൊരു ചിത്രവും ഈ കൂട്ടുകെട്ടില്* മലയാളത്തില്* പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയിരുന്നു.

റാഫി മെക്കാര്*ട്ടിന്* ആയിരുന്നു അന്ന് ചിത്രം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്തിരുന്നത്. ലവ് ഇന്* സംഗപ്പൂരിന് ശേഷം മമ്മൂക്കയെ നായകനാക്കിയുളള റാഫിയുടെ പുതിയ സിനിമയെക്കുറിച്ചുളള റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്* വന്നിരിക്കുകയാണ്. ഗാലക്*സി ഫിലിംസിന്റെ ബാനറില്* മിലന്* ജലീല്* ആയിരിക്കും ഈ സിനിമ നിര്*മ്മിക്കുകയെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകളുണ്ട്. ഹാസ്യത്തിന് പ്രാധാന്യം നല്*കിയുളള ഒരു ഫണ്* എന്റര്*ടെയ്*നര്* തന്നെയായിരിക്കും ഇത്തവണയും ഈ കൂട്ടുകെട്ടില്* ഒരുങ്ങുകയെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്* സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നു. സിനിമയുടെ ഔദ്യാഗിക പ്രഖ്യാപനം അടുത്തു തന്നെയുണ്ടാവുമെന്നാണ് അറിയുന്നത്.

അതേസമയം വൈശാഖ് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന മധുര രാജ,ഖാലിദ് റഹ്മാന്റെ ഉണ്ട എന്നീ സിനിമകളുടെ ചിത്രീകരണ തിരക്കുകളിലാണ് മമ്മൂക്കയുളളത്. തെലുങ്കിലെ വൈഎസ്ആര്* ബയോപിക്കായ യാത്രയാണ് മെഗാസ്റ്റാറിന്റെതായി റിലീസിങ്ങിനൊരുങ്ങുന്ന എറ്റവും പുതിയ ചിത്രം. വിനോദ് വിജയന്റെ അമീര്*, രമേഷ് പിഷാരടിയുടെ ഗാനഗന്ധര്*വ്വന്*,ബിലാല്*,മാമാങ്കം തുടങ്ങിയ സിനിമകളും മമ്മൂക്കയുടെതായി അണിയറയില്* ഒരുങ്ങുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ്.

https://malayalam.filmibeat.com/amph...ng-047612.html

----------


## Oruvan1

> മമ്മൂക്കയും ഹിറ്റ്*മേക്കര്* റാഫിയും വീണ്ടും? ഹാസ്യത്തിന് പ്രാധാന്യം നല്*കിയുളള ചിത്രമൊരുങ്ങുന്നു
> 
> 
> മായാവി എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ മലയാളത്തില്* ഒന്നിച്ച കൂട്ടുകെട്ടാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയും സംവിധായകന്* റാഫിയും. ഷാഫി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രത്തിന് തിരക്കഥയൊരുക്കിയത് റാഫിയായിരുന്നു. ഹാസ്യത്തിന് പ്രാധാന്യം നല്*കിയൊരുക്കിയ ചിത്രം തിയ്യേറ്ററുകളില്* വിജയമായതോടെ ലവ് ഇന്* സിംഗപ്പൂര്* എന്നൊരു ചിത്രവും ഈ കൂട്ടുകെട്ടില്* മലയാളത്തില്* പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയിരുന്നു.
> 
> റാഫി മെക്കാര്*ട്ടിന്* ആയിരുന്നു അന്ന് ചിത്രം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്തിരുന്നത്. ലവ് ഇന്* സംഗപ്പൂരിന് ശേഷം മമ്മൂക്കയെ നായകനാക്കിയുളള റാഫിയുടെ പുതിയ സിനിമയെക്കുറിച്ചുളള റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്* വന്നിരിക്കുകയാണ്. ഗാലക്*സി ഫിലിംസിന്റെ ബാനറില്* മിലന്* ജലീല്* ആയിരിക്കും ഈ സിനിമ നിര്*മ്മിക്കുകയെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകളുണ്ട്. ഹാസ്യത്തിന് പ്രാധാന്യം നല്*കിയുളള ഒരു ഫണ്* എന്റര്*ടെയ്*നര്* തന്നെയായിരിക്കും ഇത്തവണയും ഈ കൂട്ടുകെട്ടില്* ഒരുങ്ങുകയെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്* സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നു. സിനിമയുടെ ഔദ്യാഗിക പ്രഖ്യാപനം അടുത്തു തന്നെയുണ്ടാവുമെന്നാണ് അറിയുന്നത്.
> 
> അതേസമയം വൈശാഖ് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന മധുര രാജ,ഖാലിദ് റഹ്മാന്റെ ഉണ്ട എന്നീ സിനിമകളുടെ ചിത്രീകരണ തിരക്കുകളിലാണ് മമ്മൂക്കയുളളത്. തെലുങ്കിലെ വൈഎസ്ആര്* ബയോപിക്കായ യാത്രയാണ് മെഗാസ്റ്റാറിന്റെതായി റിലീസിങ്ങിനൊരുങ്ങുന്ന എറ്റവും പുതിയ ചിത്രം. വിനോദ് വിജയന്റെ അമീര്*, രമേഷ് പിഷാരടിയുടെ ഗാനഗന്ധര്*വ്വന്*,ബിലാല്*,മാമാങ്കം തുടങ്ങിയ സിനിമകളും മമ്മൂക്കയുടെതായി അണിയറയില്* ഒരുങ്ങുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ്.
> 
> https://malayalam.filmibeat.com/amph...ng-047612.html



rafiyil onnum oru hope illaa ippo

----------


## Don David

> rafiyil onnum oru hope illaa ippo


Allelum ithonnum nadakkanum povunnilla....

Yatra ,peranbu Releasinorungunnu !!!
Unda 
Raja 
Mamangam 
    Iva 3um shootingil !!!

Ganagandharvan
Ameer
Bilal
Sohan Movie 

Okke confirmed ....Idhinu purame edhokke nadakkum edhokke nadakkathirikkum ennokke kaathirinnu thanne kananam

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> Allelum ithonnum nadakkanum povunnilla....
> 
> Yatra ,peranbu Releasinorungunnu !!!
> Unda 
> Raja 
> Mamangam 
>     Iva 3um shootingil !!!
> 
> Ganagandharvan
> ...


soham padam cancelled ennoru news kandallo

----------


## BangaloreaN

> soham padam cancelled ennoru news kandallo


Date koduthittundu.
Kullan story ishtam ayillenkik Sohettan Kallan story kondu varum.
Sethu ettan Kozhi Thankachane kalanju Blog kondu vanna pole.

----------


## Raja Sha

> Date koduthittundu.
> Kullan story ishtam ayillenkik Sohettan Kallan story kondu varum.
> Sethu ettan Kozhi Thankachane kalanju Blog kondu vanna pole.


Enthanelum oru durantham urappanu

----------


## King Amal

Dennis josephinte son's film marchil start aagum.. 



> Allelum ithonnum nadakkanum povunnilla....
> 
> Yatra ,peranbu Releasinorungunnu !!!
> Unda 
> Raja 
> Mamangam 
>     Iva 3um shootingil !!!
> 
> Ganagandharvan
> ...

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Dennis josephinte son's film marchil start aagum..


game story alle
Angane ntho ketalo

----------


## King Amal

> game story alle
> Angane ntho ketalo


Yes.. Game Thriller
Mysterious events nakannunna oru placeilek travel chyth varunna oraal.. Suspence thriller aanu item.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jimmy

> Flowers first athu valiya vartha aakki telecast cheythappol kaanan irunnu, full iruttu arunnu aa print.
> Torch adichu nokkenda avastha ayirunnu.


asianet chilappol kanikkum, cut ceythu vikruthammkiya copy, athinu ningal paranjathupole flashlight endivarum sarikkum kanan

----------


## BangaloreaN

> asianet chilappol kanikkum, cut ceythu vikruthammkiya copy, athinu ningal paranjathupole flashlight endivarum sarikkum kanan


Flowers rights edutha shesham ulla first telecast ayirunnu njaan kandathu, athu full iruttu ayirunnu.
Athu remastered 2K print allayirikkum.
2K print vechu Flowers telecast cheythittundo ennariyilla.

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Date koduthittundu.
> Kullan story ishtam ayillenkik Sohettan Kallan story kondu varum.
> Sethu ettan Kozhi Thankachane kalanju Blog kondu vanna pole.


mwooneeee enkil kidu aayirikkum.... keep calm and belive in sohanlal  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Ath dhurandam anontho page nokkunne
> ikka page oke dulquer page maintain cheyunna Basiline elpikkanam angeru vere lelavanu


haha best bestttttttteyyyyy.

----------


## Jayan 369

#IkkayudeShakadam

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## varma



----------


## Akhil krishnan

*#OruVadakkanVeeragadha Digital Version Premiere Show Today 6.30PM @ Trivandrum*  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## King Amal

https://www.facebook.com/17821289920...2636780346096/

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

🔥🔥 *ഇക്കയുടെ ശകടം* 🔥🔥🔥

❣ *ഈ സാധാരണക്കാരന് മമ്മൂക്കാന്നു പറഞ്ഞാൽ പട പൊരുതി ജയിക്കാനുള്ള ഒരു പ്രചോദനമാണ് അല്ലാതെ ഭ്രാന്തല്ല*💪🏻❣❣❣

Teaser 👉 https://youtu.be/UXOY5lWClBA

----------


## BangaloreaN

OVVG Digital premiere feedback enthundu?
Print quality, audio quality etc. any review?

----------


## varma

> OVVG Digital premiere feedback enthundu?
> Print quality, audio quality etc. any review?


FK twitter page handle cheyunna arro kandittundu..Bhaiyku arriyumallo arrokeyanennu, onnu chodichu nokku

----------


## BangaloreaN

> FK twitter page handle cheyunna arro kandittundu..Bhaiyku arriyumallo arrokeyanennu, onnu chodichu nokku


എങ്കിൽ ഞാനൊരു സത്യം പറയാം, എനിക്കറിയില്ല.  :Innocent: 

 @Saathan, who tweeted that one?

----------


## varma

> *എങ്കിൽ ഞാനൊരു സത്യം പറയാം, എനിക്കറിയില്ല*. 
> 
>  @Saathan, who tweeted that one?


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Harry

> എങ്കിൽ ഞാനൊരു സത്യം പറയാം, എനിക്കറിയില്ല. 
> 
> @Saathan, who tweeted that one?


mammooty film FDFS kaanaan flightil varunna aalaayirikkumo? Thiruvananthapuramkaaran  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Ikka Back On Twitter... 😍😍

Dp Okke Update Cheythirikunu



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> mammooty film FDFS kaanaan flightil varunna aalaayirikkumo? Thiruvananthapuramkaaran


OVVG vare flop aakkumo  :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ikka Back On Twitter... 😍😍
> 
> Dp Okke Update Cheythirikunu
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


verified aakkendathanu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> verified aakkendathanu.


Verified Account Aakum Enna Kelkunath

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jayan 369

> Verified Account Aakum Enna Kelkunath
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Username maattaan pattumo  :Thinking:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Username maattaan pattumo



pattum ennu thonunu  :Unsure:

----------


## Jayan 369

> pattum ennu thonunu


 :Ok: ..........

----------


## kandahassan

mammottiyude oru adaar film on the way .......................magnum opus film is scripting by raghunath pallery ...............................official announcement next year

----------


## kandahassan

> Username maattaan pattumo


admin oru PM itekku ....2021 il pariganikkum .

----------


## Don David

> mammottiyude oru adaar film on the way .......................magnum opus film is scripting by raghunath pallery ...............................official announcement next year


Announce cheythathokke onnu theerthottadey !!! Charapara annoincement aanalloo....Idhuvare parippuvada announcrment aarnnu ippo charapara magnum opus announcement ...idhokke eppo cheyth theerkananney

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jayan 369

> admin oru PM itekku ....2021 il pariganikkum .


 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## KARNAN

> mammottiyude oru adaar film on the way .......................magnum opus film is scripting by raghunath pallery ...............................official announcement next year


Aara director ?

----------


## roshy

> mammottiyude oru adaar film on the way .......................magnum opus film is scripting by raghunath pallery ...............................official announcement next year


Raghu nath paleri ഒക്കെ ഫീൽ ഗുഡ് movieyude ആളല്ലേ ?magnum opus ഒക്കെ പറ്റുമോ ?

----------


## moovybuf

ad of യാത്ര in khaleej times today..
Coming soon in Malayalam Tamil and Telugu

----------


## chackomaster

> 


Ee aduthu mamukka solpam tired aayittu thonunallo ... Enthu patty ?

----------


## Don David

> Ee aduthu mamukka solpam tired aayittu thonunallo ... Enthu patty ?


Age inte problem undaavum bhai ...not 40s or 50s he is late at late 60s !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Age inte problem undaavum bhai ...not 40s or 50s he is late at late 60s !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Yea 50 akumpozhe ippol aalkkar tired aayi thonnarund Inger 70 adupichayille ennittum ingane nilkkunundel only due to his health conscious and chittayaaya Jeevitha reethi kondu maathram aanu ..kazhinja divasam maricha Kannada superstar ambareeesh okke age vachu mammuttide junior anu .

----------


## Don David

> Yea 50 akumpozhe ippol aalkkar tired aayi thonnarund Inger 70 adupichayille ennittum ingane nilkkunundel only due to his health conscious and chittayaaya Jeevitha reethi kondu maathram aanu ..kazhinja divasam maricha Kannada superstar ambareeesh okke age vachu mammuttide junior anu .


Yes ....Even 30s and 40 s polum ee generationil ulla aalukal physical strain anubhavappedunna kalagattam aanu ...as you said he is more concious on his health ...Angerude bakshana reethi sherikkum mathrukayakkanam ....




Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Yes ....Even 30s and 40 s polum ee generationil ulla aalukal physical strain anubhavappedunna kalagattam aanu ...as you said he is more concious on his health ...Angerude bakshana reethi sherikkum mathrukayakkanam ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Madyapanam illa + 90 percentage yum anger homely food aanu kazhikkunnathu ..+ dieting ...mathrika aakenda Kure nalla kaaryangal und ...

----------


## Don David

> Madyapanam illa + 90 percentage yum anger homely food aanu kazhikkunnathu ..+ dieting ...mathrika aakenda Kure nalla kaaryangal und ...


Kurach kaalangak munb Cigrette and Beedi okke undaarnnu ...even Pazhasshi timil beedi valikkunnath kandittund ..pinneeed kandittilla ...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## chackomaster

> Kurach kaalangak munb Cigrette and Beedi okke undaarnnu ...even Pazhasshi timil beedi valikkunnath kandittund ..pinneeed kandittilla ...
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Beediyo ?? Athum super star aai kazhinju ?

----------


## chackomaster

> Age inte problem undaavum bhai ...not 40s or 50s he is late at late 60s !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Mathram alla, kurachu naal munpu ethelum cheriya function aanel polum nalla dress oke ittu stylish aayittu aanu Ikka pokaru.. Ethelum function-il Ikka undel, pullide dress ellarum note cheyyum.. Nammal polum pics-nu vendi wait cheyyum.. Ipo valare rare aayittu aanu angane oke Ikka cheyyarollu... 

DQ ipo pandathe Ikka-ne pole aanu.. ethu cheriya paripady aanelum stylish aayittu varum.. DQ-ne kaanan mathram alla, pullide costumes polum kaananum sredhikanum ipol aalukal undu..

----------


## roshy

> Beediyo ?? Athum super star aai kazhinju ?


ദിനേശ് ബീടി -സഖാവ് 😀

----------


## moovybuf

Chattambinaadu in amritha...
enthaa dialog delivery... aa slang vechu enthoru mass aayitaanu dialg delivery nadathiyath... and even in senti scenes... oneof Mammooty's underated mass movies imo..

----------


## twist369

> Chattambinaadu in amritha...
> enthaa dialog delivery... aa slang vechu enthoru mass aayitaanu dialg delivery nadathiyath... and even in senti scenes... oneof Mammooty's underated mass movies imo..


Aadyamaayi theartril poyi 3times Kanda padam😂😅

Mallayyayum damuvum okke onnoode thirich varanam..

Dashamoolathine vech shafi padam pidikkunnundennu kett

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Aadyamaayi theartril poyi 3times Kanda padam
> 
> Mallayyayum damuvum okke onnoode thirich varanam..
> 
> Dashamoolathine vech shafi padam pidikkunnundennu kett
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk


sathya.. ellaavarum adichum policha padam.... dashamoolam okke evergreen thanne...
have to say i am not quite sure if Mammootty can maintain the same quality in that dialog delivery... nalla strain okke undaavoole..

----------


## twist369

> sathya.. ellaavarum adichum policha padam.... dashamoolam okke evergreen thanne...
> have to say i am not quite sure if Mammootty can maintain the same quality in that dialog delivery... nalla strain okke undaavoole..


Kasaba/puthen panam ithilokke as usual kiduvaayitt thanne kannada paranjaayrnallo ikka..

Jaasti maathaadu beda magaa..ethaa dailouge delivery... pakka kannadiga

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Yatra Teaser kandittum ee samsayam mariyille..........  :Huh: 

Puthan panam okke kidu ayirunnallo..... 




> sathya.. ellaavarum adichum policha padam.... dashamoolam okke evergreen thanne...
> have to sayi am not quite sure if Mammootty can maintain the same quality in that dialog delivery... nalla strain okke undaavoole..

----------


## moovybuf

> Yatra Teaser kandittum ee samsayam mariyille.......... 
> 
> Puthan panam okke kidu ayirunnallo.....


2nd part ennu parnajondu paranjathaa... puthan panam character kidu aayirunnu...(ranjith koppan.. enthoru nalla characterine aanu kondu poi kalanju kulichathu).. i am always pessimistic when trying to replicate the original.. in most cases it goes bad... one exceptional case wud be sethuramayyer...

----------


## kevin

puthan padam character enthanu ellarum kidu ennu parayunnathu. that was a badly written character...vaalum thumbum illa...onnumilla.....ikkade accent aano uddeshikkunne.. athu rasanu kelkkan...

----------


## bellari

> puthan padam character enthanu ellarum kidu ennu parayunnathu. that was a badly written character...vaalum thumbum illa...onnumilla.....ikkade accent aano uddeshikkunne.. athu rasanu kelkkan...


Looks accent screen presence.. Slag.. Every thing perfect.. Rajamaanikyanu shesham ellam kiduvaayi vanna character aayirunnu padam kondupoyi nashippichu.. Heroism nd swalpam thamasaa touch ulla oru dialouge delivery aayirunnu shenoyde

----------


## moovybuf

> puthan padam character enthanu ellarum kidu ennu parayunnathu. that was a badly written character...vaalum thumbum illa...onnumilla.....ikkade accent aano uddeshikkunne.. athu rasanu kelkkan...


vaalum thumbum illaathathu padathinum scriptnum alle.. mammooty characterisation and his presentation nannaayittu thonni

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> puthan padam character enthanu ellarum kidu ennu parayunnathu. that was a badly written character...vaalum thumbum illa...onnumilla.....ikkade accent aano uddeshikkunne.. athu rasanu kelkkan...


Ranjith valum thumbum illathe akki kalanjathu alle? Aa Saikumarinte veettil chennittu ulla scene enthoru kidu aanu.. dialouges.. attitude.. mannerism ellam. Angane angu munnottu poyirunnenkil ejjathi mass padam ayene!

----------


## kevin

> Ranjith valum thumbum illathe akki kalanjathu alle? Aa Saikumarinte veettil chennittu ulla scene enthoru kidu aanu.. dialouges.. attitude.. mannerism ellam. Angane angu munnottu poyirunnenkil ejjathi mass padam ayene!


ikkade vaka aanu aa touch okke..vere onnumilla...develop cheythe illa character....still alee paranja pole aa portion okke rasam undayirunnu

----------


## varma

> Ee aduthu mamukka solpam tired aayittu thonunallo ... Enthu patty ?


AA pic mothathil kurachu irundittanu, pinne latest ennu kandapol eduthu evide ittuvennu mathram.. AA picinu 3-4 weeks munpu vanna stillsil ellam  angane valliya kshenam thonniyilla







Pinne evide ellarum paranja pole age avvukayalle, athinte budhimuttukal undavum.. Adheham engane irikunathu thanne valare valliya karyam.. Nallathu varatte

----------


## Antonio

ഇക്ക ശരീരം  മെലിഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്
കവിളും കഴുത്തും ഒക്കെ ക്ഷീണം ആണ്
പിന്നെ മുണ്ടും ഷർട്ടും ആന്നല്ലോ ഇപ്പോ സ്ഥിരം വേഷം 
67yrs is not Simple
പ്രായമായി എന്നു പറയുന്ന പ്രായം

----------


## Don David

> ഇക്ക ശരീരം  മെലിഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്
> കവിളും കഴുത്തും ഒക്കെ ക്ഷീണം ആണ്
> പിന്നെ മുണ്ടും ഷർട്ടും ആന്നല്ലോ ഇപ്പോ സ്ഥിരം വേഷം 
> 67yrs is not Simple
> പ്രായമായി എന്നു പറയുന്ന പ്രായം


Mundum shirtum angeru eppoyum use cheyyunnadhaayitt aanu kanaaru ...mostly outside programs okke undaavumbo aanu ither costumes idaaru...keralathile ottumikka programsilum Mundum shirtum allel jubba okke aanu vesham ...



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

> ഇക്ക ശരീരം  മെലിഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്
> കവിളും കഴുത്തും ഒക്കെ ക്ഷീണം ആണ്
> പിന്നെ മുണ്ടും ഷർട്ടും ആന്നല്ലോ ഇപ്പോ സ്ഥിരം വേഷം 
> 67yrs is not Simple
> പ്രായമായി എന്നു പറയുന്ന പ്രായം


ichiri melinju athannu kavililum kazhuthum okke leham kshenam pole

----------


## chackomaster



----------


## vickyfire

Mammookka again with parole director movie varunnundo? Anushka Shetty heroine?

Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Mammookka again with parole director movie varunnundo? Anushka Shetty heroine?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk


Daivame thamashakku polum anganonnum parayalle

----------


## Malik

> Mammookka again with parole director movie varunnundo? Anushka Shetty heroine?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk


Athu dropped aanu

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Daivame thamashakku polum anganonnum parayalle


But Anushka shetty alle
Anushka kanda uchali padathinonum date kodukula
Koduthal padam sure shot ayrkum athu kond vanalum pediknda

----------


## BASH1982

> But Anushka shetty alle
> Anushka kanda uchali padathinonum date kodukula
> Koduthal padam sure shot ayrkum athu kond vanalum pediknda


Ikka or lalettan anel heroine kittan oru budhimuttumilla pandu ts sureshbabunu aiswarya raide date kittiyatha with mammooty kayalsamrat enna filminu daivadeenam kondu athu nadannilla

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Antonio

Anuടhka??? മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന് കേട്ട് വന്നതാകും... പരോൾ Director ആന്നേൽ Angelina Jollie വരെ date കൊടുക്കം... 
മിയയെ പിടിച്ചു സുരാജിന്റെ pair ആക്കിയ മഹാൻ അല്ലേ??

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> 


Ithrayku uluppu illathe aayi poyallo Mr. Sharath Sandithinu! Roumor mathram aayirikkatte.

----------


## shivankuty

> Ithrayku uluppu illathe aayi poyallo Mr. Sharath Sandithinu! Roumor mathram aayirikkatte.


Parolnu pakaram adym chyan irna projct aayrkm ippo chyuka😆

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

[QUOTE=shivankuty;8405436]Parolnu pakaram adym chyan irna projct aayrkm ippo chyuka [QUOTE]mm.. Parol time-le interviewil ayal paranjirunnu adyam plan cheytha ee projectine kurichu. Pakshe parole irangi kazhinju pinneyum athum paranjondu ikkayude aduthu chellanamenkil ayal enthoru manushyanaa. Ayalude manglish accent-il ulla exaggerated varthanam kettal thanne chorinju varum. 'If reports are to be believed' enna sentence-il mathram aanu pratheeksha.  :Smile:

----------


## Don David

[QUOTE=Thevalliparamban;8405456][QUOTE=shivankuty;8405436]Parolnu pakaram adym chyan irna projct aayrkm ippo chyuka 


> mm.. Parol time-le interviewil ayal paranjirunnu adyam plan cheytha ee projectine kurichu. Pakshe parole irangi kazhinju pinneyum athum paranjondu ikkayude aduthu chellanamenkil ayal enthoru manushyanaa. Ayalude manglish accent-il ulla exaggerated varthanam kettal thanne chorinju varum. 'If reports are to be believed' enna sentence-il mathram aanu pratheeksha.


Ithonnum illa bro....Undel thanne 3 years wait cheyyendi varum....ikka has tight schedule from here atleast until next december !!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Ithonnum illa bro....Undel thanne 3 years wait cheyyendi varum....ikka has tight schedule from here atleast until next december !!!!Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


 athinte idaykum ithinokke venda space undakkan ikkayku prathyeka kazhivu undallo. Katha parayumbolil augustine pootti idunna pole iyaleyum sohaneyum ellam koodi pidichu evidenkilum pootti idendi varum fans!  :Smile:

----------


## Jayan 369

Megastar & Family ❤️

----------


## Jayan 369

Asianet 25 Years Celebration ❤️

----------


## Oruvan1

> Asianet 25 Years Celebration ❤️


jubba ittirunnel onnooode youngaayene

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> jubba ittirunnel onnooode youngaayene


Atleast full sleeve shirt enkilum ittu koode?

----------


## avd

ee aduthayi Mammukka public appearancesinonum oru thalparyamillatha pole aanallo varane...pullide dressing kandit angane thonunu
mikapozhum iron cheyatha half sleeve shirtum mundum thanne vesham

----------


## Mammooka fan

> ee aduthayi Mammukka public appearancesinonum oru thalparyamillatha pole aanallo varane...pullide dressing kandit angane thonunu
> mikapozhum iron cheyatha half sleeve shirtum mundum thanne vesham


Pullik onamathe tym ilaa
Pavam angot ingot oduva abhinykan
Pinne kidu ayt dress. Chyth poya pinne mike il koode elavarum pokki adikum 
Angerk maduthu kanum kett kett😂😂

----------


## Mammooka fan

> jubba ittirunnel onnooode youngaayene


Ikkek enthy dressum ok ann ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## DQsupporter

Indian 2 il Mammooka undenn oru news kandu
🤷🤷

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Indian 2 il Mammooka undenn oru news kandu
> 🤷🤷
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Evdeya kande

----------


## shivankuty

> Evdeya kande


Sreedhar pillai ittitund

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Sreedhar pillai ittitund
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Ini amma ude show il announce chyuvoo ???

----------


## shivankuty

> Ini amma ude show il announce chyuvoo ???


Aryilla

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Aryilla
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


News sathyam anenkil
Kamal hassan ulath kond chelapol announce chyuvayrkum

----------


## Don David

> News sathyam anenkil
> Kamal hassan ulath kond chelapol announce chyuvayrkum


Sathyamillathilla......🙏🙏

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jayan 369

Ikka Thalaivar-ARM movie thanne cheythal mathiyayirunnu.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ikka Thalaivar-ARM movie thanne cheythal mathiyayirunnu.


Murugados choyichath 235 divasathe date anu ikkayod.shankar chodichath 100days.ethengilum onnu cheyumennu ekadesham urapyitund.

----------


## mujthaba

> Ikka Thalaivar-ARM movie thanne cheythal mathiyayirunnu.


Inganeyum undo ?? Evdem kandilla

----------


## Mike

Murugados graph thazhott anu... So rumors vannappo indaya excitement eppo illaa..

Shankar um same.. Indian 2 ayondu oru hope indu..

Nthayalum chumma thala kanikkunna alla..

Fb fans club il parayunnathu Indian 2 100+ days anu ikkayude enna..

Pnne evde sohanum teams num kodkana date Murugados nu kodkavunnathe ullu.. 

So nokkam... 


> Ikka Thalaivar-ARM movie thanne cheythal mathiyayirunnu.

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Enthaanelum nalle role aayal mathi. Allathe Suresh Gopi 'I' cheythapole side aakathe irinnal mathi..

----------


## moovybuf

> Enthaanelum nalle role aayal mathi. Allathe Suresh Gopi 'I' cheythapole side aakathe irinnal mathi..


മമ്മൂട്ടി അത് പോലത്തെ മണ്ടത്തരം കാണിക്കുമോ??
ഒന്നുകിൽ നല്ലൊരു cameo അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഒരു പ്രധാനപെട്ട റോൾ... 
ഒരു കമൽ പടത്തിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് എന്ത് എന്നത് ഒരു ചോദ്യചിഹ്നം തന്നെയാണ്...നല്ലൊരു പയ്ച്ചെക്ക് കിട്ടിയിട്ടുണ്ടാവും

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> മമ്മൂട്ടി അത് പോലത്തെ മണ്ടത്തരം കാണിക്കുമോ??
> ഒന്നുകിൽ നല്ലൊരു cameo അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഒരു പ്രധാനപെട്ട റോൾ... 
> ഒരു കമൽ പടത്തിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് എന്ത് എന്നത് ഒരു ചോദ്യചിഹ്നം തന്നെയാണ്...നല്ലൊരു പയ്ച്ചെക്ക് കിട്ടിയിട്ടുണ്ടാവും


Ha.. Nokkaam.  Nalle visibility kittum.. oru Peranbu cheythappol thanne enthoru recognition aanu.

----------


## King Amal

Nalloru duration date kodukendi varum for a shankar movie..  
Ipoo ulla tight sheduleil possible aavuo nna doubt..

----------


## aashiq1

Ikka chooses his other language films carefully. I wish he wouldn't be part of a Shankar masala film.

----------


## Mike

Athoke athre ullu..

Pnne evde 3 - 4 padam cheyana dates anu sankar chodichathu enoke rumors indu...

So role must be a lengthy one.... 


> മമ്മൂട്ടി അത് പോലത്തെ മണ്ടത്തരം കാണിക്കുമോ??
> ഒന്നുകിൽ നല്ലൊരു cameo അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഒരു പ്രധാനപെട്ട റോൾ... 
> ഒരു കമൽ പടത്തിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് എന്ത് എന്നത് ഒരു ചോദ്യചിഹ്നം തന്നെയാണ്...നല്ലൊരു പയ്ച്ചെക്ക് കിട്ടിയിട്ടുണ്ടാവും

----------


## moovybuf

> Athoke athre ullu..
> 
> Pnne evde 3 - 4 padam cheyana dates anu sankar chodichathu enoke rumors indu...
> 
> So role must be a lengthy one....


Oru നല്ലൊരു വില്ലൻ റോൽ ആണെങ്കിൽ കൊടുക്കും...പക്ഷേ പൊതുവെ നല്ല വില്ലന്മാരെ ഉണ്ടാക്കുന്നതിൽ ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമ തന്നെ പോര...

----------


## kevin

oru ikka kamal film vendathu thanneyanu...indianil full time maskil aaville kamal athu kondu aa oru sukham kittumo ? .. pinne unnai pol oruvan mohanlal nu ulla athrayum importance undayal mathi ..unnai pol ikkakku pattiya role aayirunnu, lal uniformil nalla bore aayirunnu.. performance ok pakshe look horrible..
shankarne vishwasamilla angerku malayala nadanmarde vila onnum ariyunnundavilla, rajniyum angane thanne...kamal pakshe theykkilla.. thenali, unnai pol okke decent roles thanne...

----------


## Don David

> Oru നല്ലൊരു വില്ലൻ റോൽ ആണെങ്കിൽ കൊടുക്കും...പക്ഷേ പൊതുവെ നല്ല വില്ലന്മാരെ ഉണ്ടാക്കുന്നതിൽ ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമ തന്നെ പോര...


I wish him to do a villain role ....a powerfull villain role

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jayan 369

> Inganeyum undo ?? Evdem kandilla


Yes. Announcement 2.0 releasinu shesham udan undavum enn kettayirunnu. Ippo athin pakaram Indian 2 cheythekum ennum.





> Murugados graph thazhott anu... So rumors vannappo indaya excitement eppo illaa..
> 
> Shankar um same.. Indian 2 ayondu oru hope indu..
> 
> Nthayalum chumma thala kanikkunna alla..
> 
> Fb fans club il parayunnathu Indian 2 100+ days anu ikkayude enna..
> 
> Pnne evde sohanum teams num kodkana date Murugados nu kodkavunnathe ullu.. 
> ...


Shankar cinemayekkal bhedham ARM thanne aayirikkum. 2.0  :Namichu:  100 days date aanu chodhichath enkil for a Shankar movie, athra prominent role aavan vazhiyilla. Dulquerinod thanne 200 days date aanu chodhichath ennu FB yil kandu. After all Shankar padathil Malayalam actorsinu angane kidukkan roles onnum vannittilla. Pinne oru sadha sahanadan type rolenu ikka enthayalum pokilla enn viswasikkunnu.

----------


## Ranjithfan

ആന്റണിയുടെ കണ്ണുകൾ തേടുന്ന സ്നേഹം.

കൗമാരത്തിന്റെ ചോരതിളപ്പിൽ നിന്ന് യൗവ്വനത്തിലേക്കു എത്തുമ്പോൾ കമ്മട്ടിപ്പാടത്തിലെ ഗംഗ തന്റെ ഉറ്റ ചങ്ങാതി കൃഷ്ണനോട് പങ്കു വെക്കുന്ന സ്വപ്ന ജീവിതം വളരെ ലളിതമാണ്. 'എടാ കൃഷ്ണാ , എനിക്കിനി എങ്കിലും ഒന്ന് ജീവിക്കണം എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു...ഒരു പെണ്ണൊക്കെ കെട്ടി, റേഷൻ കടയിൽ പോയി മണ്ണെണ്ണ വാങ്ങി... ' പക്ഷെ അങ്ങനെയുള്ളൊരു ജീവിതം , സമാധാനമുള്ള ജീവിതം ഗംഗയ്ക്കു കിട്ടിയോ? ഇല്ലെന്നു നമുക്കറിയാം. പക്ഷെ സമാന വൈകാരിക അന്തരീക്ഷത്തിൽ നിന്ന് ഒരിക്കൽ എല്ലാം നഷ്ട്ടപ്പെട്ടു പിന്നെ ഒരു പുനർജ്ജന്മം പോലെ ജീവിതം തിരികെ കിട്ടിയ മറ്റൊരാളുണ്ട്...ആന്റണി... ബാബയുടെ (തിലകൻ ava ആന്റണി, കൗരവർ പടയുടെ സേനാധിപൻ , പക്ഷെ എല്ലാത്തിനും അപ്പുറം സുജയുടെയും മോൾടേം ആന്റണി...

കൗരവർ എന്ന സിനിമയിൽ എവിടെയും ആന്റണിയുടെ ബാല്യമോ , ചോരയിൽ മുങ്ങിയ അയാളുടെ കൗമാരമോ ദൃശ്യവൽക്കരിക്കപ്പെടുന്നില്ല. എന്നാൽ കാച്ചിക്കുറുക്കിയ ഏതാനും സംഭാഷണങ്ങളിലൂടെ അത് കൃത്യമായി രേഖപ്പെടുത്തുന്നുണ്ട്. "ഇത്രയും കൊല്ലത്തിനിടയ്ക്കു ഞാൻ ജീവിച്ചത് വെറും മൂന്നു കൊല്ലമാണ്... എന്റെ സുജയുടെയും മോൾടേം കൂടെ. സ്വർഗ്ഗമായിരുന്നു സ്വർഗ്ഗം..." . അനാഥത്വം തന്നെയായിരിക്കണം അയാളുടെ ബാല്യം. ആ പെടാപ്പാടിൽ കൈത്താങ്ങായി അവൻ ബാബാ എന്ന് വിളിച്ച അലിയാർ മാത്രമേ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നുള്ളൂ. "നീ ചത്താൽ എന്റെ ചിറകൊടിഞ്ഞ പോലല്ലേ " എന്ന് ബാബ പറയുമ്പോൾ നമുക്കറിയാം ആ ബന്ധത്തിന്റെ ആഴം. എന്നാൽ കാലം പിന്നീട് ആന്റണിയെ ചതിയനാക്കുന്നു, അയാളുടെ പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട ബാബയുടെ മുൻപിൽ.

അടിസ്ഥാനപരമായി ഒരു പാവമാണ് ആന്റണി. എന്നോ അറിയാതെ പെട്ട് പോയതാണ് അയാൾ ആ നശിച്ച തൊഴിലിൽ. ഒരു ഗാങ്സ്റ്റർ നായകനിൽ നമ്മൾ കൽപ്പിക്കുന്ന ഓവർ ദി ടോപ് ഹീറോയിസമോ സംഭാഷണങ്ങളോ അയാൾക്കില്ല. മാനസികമായി ശക്തനായ ആന്റണിയെ സിനിമയിൽ എവിടെയും കാണാൻ കഴിയില്ല. ഭയം, അരക്ഷിതാവസ്ഥ, നൈരാശ്യം,ആശങ്ക...ഇവയൊക്കെ ചേർന്നതാണ് ആന്റണി. അയാളുടെ ശരീരഭാഷയിൽ തന്നെയുണ്ട് ഈ അങ്കലാപ്പ് .കഥയുടെ തുടക്കത്തിൽ അലിയാരുടെ ഗാങ്ങിൽ നിന്ന് അകന്നു സുജയും ഒത്തു മറ്റൊരു ജീവിതം കെട്ടിപ്പടുക്കാൻ ഉള്ള ശ്രമത്തിലാണ് അയാൾ. പക്ഷെ ചോരയിൽ മുങ്ങിയ അയാളുടെ ഇരുണ്ട ഭൂതകാലം വിടാതെ പിന്തുടരുന്നു. പോലീസ് റെക്കോർഡിൽ ഇപ്പോഴും അയാൾ നോട്ടപ്പുള്ളിയാണ് , മാത്രമല്ല എത്ര അകലാൻ ശ്രമിച്ചാലും ബാബ എന്ന അലിയാർ മുറിയാത്ത വൈകാരിക സാന്നിധ്യമായി അയാളിൽ തുടരുന്നു. അപ്പോഴാണ് ഹരിദാസ് എന്ന ഐപിഎസുകാരന്റെ (വിഷ്ണുവർധൻ) രൂപത്തിൽ സ്റ്റേറ്റ് അതിന്റെ ഏറ്റവും പൈശാകിമായ ഭാവം പൂണ്ട് അയാളുടെ സ്വപ്നങ്ങളെ തകർത്തെറിയുന്നത്.

അലിയാരും കൂട്ടരും നിയമത്തിനു മുന്നിൽ കുറ്റക്കാരാണ് , അവർ ശിക്ഷിക്കപ്പെടണം - ഹരിദാസ് എന്ന ധീരനായ ഐപിഎസ് ഉദ്യോഗസ്ഥന്റെ ഉദ്ദേശ ശുദ്ധി നല്ലതാണ്, ഇവിടം വരെ . പക്ഷെ അയാളെ നയിക്കുന്ന നീതി ബോധം പ്രശ്നങ്ങളാൽ സങ്കീർണ്ണമാണ്. അയാളുടെ പ്രശ്നം കുറ്റങ്ങളോടല്ല, കുറ്റവാളികളോടാണ്. അടിച്ചമർത്തുക എന്ന കേവല പോലീസ് യുക്തിക്ക് അപ്പുറം reformative justice എന്ന വിശാലമായ നീതി കാഴ്ചപ്പാടൊന്നുമില്ല അയാൾക്ക്. ഏറ്റവും പ്രധാനം... നഗരത്തിനെ "ശുദ്ധീകരിക്കുക" എന്ന ഒറ്റ ലക്ഷ്യത്തിൽ മാത്രം ഊന്നുമ്പോൾ, കുറ്റവാളികളെ കേൾക്കാൻ തയ്യാറാവാതെ അവരെ കേവലം എതിരാളികളായി മാത്രം കാണുമ്പോൾ, പൊലീസിന് നിയന്ത്രണാതീതമായ അധികാരം നൽകി കയറൂരി വിടുമ്പോൾ ഹരിദാസ് IPS സമൂഹത്തിന്റെ അരികുകളിൽ ജീവിക്കുന്ന അനേകം നിരപരാധികളായ, നിസ്സഹായരായ മനുഷ്യരുടെ ജീവനും സുരക്ഷക്കും അതിഭീമമായ നാശം വിതയ്ക്കുന്നു.ഒരിക്കൽ ഉപേക്ഷിച്ച ആയുധം എടുക്കാൻ ആന്റണി നിര്ബന്ധിതനാവുന്നു . പിന്നീട് നടക്കുന്ന അതികലുഷിതമായ കലാപത്തിനൊടുവിൽ അലിയാർക്കും ആന്റണിക്കും അവരുടെ കുടുംബങ്ങളെ നഷ്ടമാവുന്നു. പ്രതികാരം , അതും പകരത്തിനു പകരം എന്നത് മാത്രമാവുന്നു അവരുടെ ലക്*ഷ്യം.

ജയിലിൽ നിന്നിറങ്ങിയ ആന്റണിക്ക് ഇനി പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാൻ ഒന്നും ബാക്കിയില്ല. കൊലയോ മരണമോ, അയാൾക്ക് പ്രശ്നമല്ല. എന്നാൽ തന്റെ മകൾ ജീവിച്ചിരുപ്പുണ്ടെന്നു അറിയുമ്പോൾ ആന്റണിയിൽ വീണ്ടും സ്വപ്*നങ്ങൾ വിരിയുന്നു , ജീവിക്കാനുള്ള ആവേശം നിറയുന്നു . വേദനയോടെയാണെങ്കിലും ആന്റണി ബാബയെ ചതിക്കുന്നു, കാരണം സുജയും മോളും ആണ് അയാൾക്ക് ജീവിതം.

ഹരിദാസിന്റെ മൂന്നു മക്കൾ ആന്റണിയെ സ്വീകരിക്കുമോ എന്നതാണ് അടുത്ത പ്രധാന ചോദ്യം. കൊലപാതകിയായ,ജയിൽ പുള്ളിയായ , മുഷിഞ്ഞ വേഷം ധരിക്കുന്ന ഈ മനുഷ്യനെ ഹരിദാസ് എന്ന ധനികനായ, ആഢ്യത്വമുള്ള വ്യക്തിയുടെ മക്കൾക്ക് എപ്പോഴെങ്കിലും ഉൾക്കൊള്ളാൻ കഴിയുമോ? കഴിയും എന്നാണ് ലോഹിതദാസ് പറഞ്ഞു വെക്കുന്നത്. കുട്ടികൾ തന്റേതാണെന്ന് കേട്ടിട്ടും വിശ്വസിക്കാൻ കഴിയാതെ ആവർത്തിച്ചു അത് കേൾക്കുന്ന ആന്റണി എന്ന പിതാവിന്റെ വാത്സല്യത്തിനു മുന്നിൽ, ജീവൻ പോലും ത്യജിക്കാൻ തയ്യാറായ അയാളുടെ സ്നേഹത്തിനു മുൻപിൽ പതിയെ ആ കുട്ടികൾ കീഴടങ്ങുകയാണ്. "മുത്തുമണി തൂവൽ തരാം " എന്ന പാട്ട് ഒരു തവണ കണ്ടാൽ അറിയാം, കുട്ടികൾ തന്നെ സ്നേഹിക്കുമോ എന്ന ആശങ്ക തന്റെ ശരീരഭാഷയിൽ നിറയുമ്പോളും അയാൾ പോലും അറിയാതെ ആ കണ്ണുകളിൽ ഒഴുകുന്ന വാത്സല്യകടൽ . ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടി മാസ്റ്റർക്ലാസ്.

തന്റെ പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട ബാബയെ കൊല്ലേണ്ടി വന്നു ആന്റണിക്ക് , അയാളുടെ കുട്ടികളെ സംരക്ഷിക്കാൻ. എങ്കിലും അയാൾ സന്തോഷവാനാണ്. കാരണം ഇനി അയാൾക്ക് കുറച്ചു കാലം ജീവിക്കാം .പേടി ഇല്ലാത്ത , നിർത്താത്ത ഓട്ടമില്ലാത്ത കനവ് പോലെ ഒരു ജീവിതം... ഗംഗക്ക് കിട്ടാതെ പോയ ജീവിതം.

വാൽ - കൗരവർ കുറച്ചു കൂടി ഗൗരവമായി വായിക്കേണ്ട സിനിമയാണെന്ന് തോന്നിയിട്ടുണ്ട്. അത്ര മാത്രം layered ആണ് പ്ലോട്ടും കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളും.

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Yes. Announcement 2.0 releasinu shesham udan undavum enn kettayirunnu. Ippo athin pakaram Indian 2 cheythekum ennum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shankar cinemayekkal bhedham ARM thanne aayirikkum. 2.0  100 days date aanu chodhichath enkil for a Shankar movie, athra prominent role aavan vazhiyilla. Dulquerinod thanne 200 days date aanu chodhichath ennu FB yil kandu. After all Shankar padathil Malayalam actorsinu angane kidukkan roles onnum vannittilla. Pinne oru sadha sahanadan type rolenu ikka enthayalum pokilla enn viswasikkunnu.


Dq and mammooka randu perum onum kanathe date kodukila
Dq puthyath ayond chelapol shanker movie enn kelkumbo excited akum ayrkum enit date kodukum (dq ingane aaan enn njan karuthunila)
But mammooka malayathil chumma date kodukum ayrkum elarkum but other language date kodukanel nthelum nalla role anenkile koduku athu 100% sure ann

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Kouravar is a master class in all the departments. All time favourite movie. Very good writeup.

----------


## twist369

Indian 2 cheyyatte..ikka rajni combo already vannathalle..

Maatravumalla..Rajni film eeyide angerkk imporantance kodukkan vendi bakki main actorsinte scene cut cheyyund ennu kelkkunnd..

2.0 I'll akkiyude Kore scens cut cheyth ennunm paranj hindikaar prashnamaakkund😎

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Jayan 369

Mammootty is at No.49 in Top 100 Indian Celebrities List by #Forbes in 2018!  :Band: 
http://www.forbesindia.com/lists/201...ity-100/1735/1

----------


## King Amal

Ikka not in Indian 2

----------


## moovybuf

> Ikka not in Indian 2


നല്ലത്....ഇത് പോലൊരു പടത്തിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് വലിയ കാര്യമില്ല...

----------


## Oruvan1

> Mammootty is at No.49 in Top 100 Indian Celebrities List by #Forbes in 2018! 
> http://www.forbesindia.com/lists/201...ity-100/1735/1


Where is lalettan ?

----------


## King Amal

Forbes 2018 celebrity 100 :

Top 10 South Indians Actors in the list 

1. Rajnikanth (14)
2. Pawan Kalyan ( 24 )
3. Vijay ( 26 )
4. NTR ( 28 )
5. Vikram ( 29)
6. Mahesh babu ( 33 )
7. Suriya ( 34 )
8. Vijay sethupati ( 34 )
9. Nagarjuna ( 36 )
10. Mammotty ( 49 )😎😎
11.Allu Arjun (64)
12..Kamal Haasan (71)

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

Ikka mammankathinu 6 cr kittikaanumo

----------


## chackomaster

> Forbes 2018 celebrity 100 :
> 
> Top 10 South Indians Actors in the list 
> 
> 1. Rajnikanth (14)
> 2. Pawan Kalyan ( 24 )
> 3. Vijay ( 26 )
> 4. NTR ( 28 )
> 5. Vikram ( 29)
> ...


Avarde ee year ulla earnings vechu ulla list alle ithu ??

----------


## King Amal

😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## amintvm

#Dubai , Uae

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jayan 369

> Avarde ee year ulla earnings vechu ulla list alle ithu ??


Yes. Income vechu aanenn thonnunu

----------


## bellari

> #Dubai , Uae
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Kurachu mood of aanallo

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Kurachu mood of aanallo


Ee edek vanna pic il oke anganeya
Nth patyo nthoo

----------


## Antonio

> Kurachu mood of aanallo


പ്രായത്തിന്റെ ക്ഷീണം കാണും
ഓടിയെത്താൻ അത്രക്ക് പറ്റുന്നുണ്ടാവില്ല
മനസ്സിന്റെ ഒരു Energy ആണ് പുള്ളിക്ക് ഇത്രേം പവർ കൊടുത്തേക്കന്നത്

----------


## Abin thomas

> പ്രായത്തിന്റെ ക്ഷീണം കാണും
> ഓടിയെത്താൻ അത്രക്ക് പറ്റുന്നുണ്ടാവില്ല
> മനസ്സിന്റെ ഒരു Energy ആണ് പുള്ളിക്ക് ഇത്രേം പവർ കൊടുത്തേക്കന്നത്


Ennit ipazhum oru kuravumilla.big budget,small budget,telugu,tamil,stageshows,puthiya directorsine konduvaral ellam usharayi nadakunnu.vere starinte filminu narration vare kodukkunnu eg:johny johny nd odiyan.

Manasinte power thanne.arogyamayit irikate..

----------


## Phantom 369

Varehathil 1-2 padangalilekk avenda time kazinju

----------


## Rangeela

> Varehathil 1-2 padangalilekk avenda time kazinju


malayalathil varshathil 1 padam cheythal ,,,aa nadan field out aayathinu thulyam aanu....... field out aakkanum eluppam aanu

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Varehathil 1-2 padangalilekk avenda time kazinju


No way athin epozhum mamankam pole 50 kodi budjet movie anel ok
Varshathil 1 mathi
Alathe Malayalam nadanmar angane chythal aa gapil vere kure alkar keri angu verum 

Best eg ann dq and nivin ivarude absence il ann tovino keri angu koluthyath

----------


## Rangeela

> No way athin epozhum mamankam pole 50 kodi budjet movie anel ok
> Varshathil 1 mathi
> Alathe Malayalam nadanmar angane chythal aa gapil vere kure alkar keri angu verum 
> 
> Best eg ann dq and nivin ivarude absence il ann tovino keri angu koluthyath


 athee ..ee varshathil erangunna 1 padam polinjalo? theernnu athode

----------


## Abin thomas

> Varehathil 1-2 padangalilekk avenda time kazinju


Malayalathil athu work out avilla.angane varshathil oru padam cheyth click ayathinu oru example polum illa.juniors anelum seniors anelum angane oru pattern arum follow cheyunnilla.

----------


## Phantom 369

> Varehathil 1-2 padangalilekk avenda time kazinju





> malayalathil varshathil 1 padam cheythal ,,,aa nadan field out aayathinu thulyam aanu....... field out aakkanum eluppam aanu


Fahadh fazil field out ano? pulli IPO 2-3 padangal Alle varshathil irakarullu??
ingane odi nadannu abhinayichit arkku enth prayoganam athum ee prayathil..??

----------


## Phantom 369

> No way athin epozhum mamankam pole 50 kodi budjet movie anel ok
> Varshathil 1 mathi
> Alathe Malayalam nadanmar angane chythal aa gapil vere kure alkar keri angu verum 
> 
> Best eg ann dq and nivin ivarude absence il ann tovino keri angu koluthyath


enit IPO enthayi..?? Tovinokk adutha kalath super hit ennu parayan Teevandi matram aleyullu bakki okke flop Alle??

mammookkayude placil matoral varumeno?? seriously...??? 😊

----------


## shaniq mon

https://youtu.be/T_xrwHH6hUE

----------


## shaniq mon

https://youtu.be/dUTEGyvGH4I

ഒന്നാണ് നമ്മൾ പ്രോഗ്രാം 
Mammotty mohanlal dance

----------


## Rangeela

> Fahadh fazil field out ano? pulli IPO 2-3 padangal Alle varshathil irakarullu??
> ingane odi nadannu abhinayichit arkku enth prayoganam athum ee prayathil..??


2-3 padangal minimum cheythal okke.... allathe varshathil 1 padavum aayi vannu athu"" polinju kondirunnal "",pinne aarum mind cheyyilla....adutha oru major hit undakum vare....

----------


## Phantom 369

> 2-3 padangal minimum cheythal okke.... allathe varshathil 1 padavum aayi vannu athu"" polinju kondirunnal "",pinne aarum mind cheyyilla....adutha oru major hit undakum vare....


atippo tudarchayayi padam fail ayalum arum mind cheyila
but mammookka angane alla he has his own space at Film Industry

Varshathil 4-5 padangal cheyth 1 hit avunatinekal bhedamalle selective ayi 2-3 padangal cheyunath

----------


## Mammooka fan

> enit IPO enthayi..?? Tovinokk adutha kalath super hit ennu parayan Teevandi matram aleyullu bakki okke flop Alle??
> 
> mammookkayude placil matoral varumeno?? seriously...??? 😊


Tovino ude hit or flop alla paranje
Luk at his projects line up
Elam promising ann
Ithil enthranm dq and nivin in ulath ayrkum atha paranje 
And nw he bulid up his space in thz industry

----------


## Mammooka fan

> enit IPO enthayi..?? Tovinokk adutha kalath super hit ennu parayan Teevandi matram aleyullu bakki okke flop Alle??
> 
> mammookkayude placil matoral varumeno?? seriously...??? 😊


Mammooka ude place il aarum verula
Njan udhesche gap idunth Malayalam industry yil nadakila
Mamankam kunjali pole ula padam kitya no prob
Alathe unda raja okke anenkil min 3 enam enkilum act chyanm

----------


## Mammooka fan

> enit IPO enthayi..?? Tovinokk adutha kalath super hit ennu parayan Teevandi matram aleyullu bakki okke flop Alle??
> 
> mammookkayude placil matoral varumeno?? seriously...??? 😊


Alenkil oru karyam chynm salary kootanm per movie 15 crore vangikanm
Do u think thz is possible????

----------


## chackomaster

> No way athin epozhum mamankam pole 50 kodi budjet movie anel ok
> Varshathil 1 mathi
> Alathe Malayalam nadanmar angane chythal aa gapil vere kure alkar keri angu verum 
> 
> Best eg ann dq and nivin ivarude absence il ann tovino keri angu koluthyath


WRONG ! .. Pulliku kazhivu ulla kondu aanu koluthiyathu...

----------


## chackomaster

> Varehathil 1-2 padangalilekk avenda time kazinju


Big stars kure padangal oru varsham cheyuna kondu aanu aalukal Theatre-il thanne poi movies(irrespective of star cast) kaanuna sheelam malayalikalku undayathu....

Tamil nattil-il ipo movies-nu long run onum illa.. Pine aalukal theatre-il vannu movie kaanunathu kurachu.. Kooduthalum online vazhi aanu aalukal movie kaanunathu.. So producers and distributors Big stars ateleast oru 2-3 movies in an year cheyyanam enna request vechu.. Apo aalukalku thetare-il vannu thanne movie kaanum.. Angane kure big star movies oru varsham varumbo payye payye thetare-il vannu kaanunathu oru habit aakum... Pakshe ithoke aaru kelkan ... Athukondu aanu avide distributors and theatre owners-nu Vijay Sethupathi-yodu oru thaalparyam kooduthal and support...

----------


## Mammooka fan

> WRONG ! .. Pulliku kazhivu ulla kondu aanu koluthiyathu...


Ponn anna Njan udhesche athu ala
Kazhiv und but ivarude absence ivark kitandiruna roles tovino ik kityt undakum 
Athu tovino ik oru advantage allayruno

----------


## Mammooka fan

> WRONG ! .. Pulliku kazhivu ulla kondu aanu koluthiyathu...


For eg ippo oru actor in date ila kodukan so the producer and director will go to another actor 
Same ivde noku dq done other language and nivin made a gap bcoz of kochunni so date preshnm karanm mikya project um kayil ninnu
Poyi kanum

----------


## Phantom 369

> Tovino ude hit or flop alla paranje
> Luk at his projects line up
> Elam promising ann
> Ithil enthranm dq and nivin in ulath ayrkum atha paranje 
> And nw he bulid up his space in thz industry


Tharangam, Kuprasidha payyan okke Promising anenn paranja vanne enit enthayi?

----------


## Phantom 369

> Alenkil oru karyam chynm salary kootanm per movie 15 crore vangikanm
> Do u think thz is possible????


enthinu? mammookka cash undakkan vendi matram ano abhinayikunath?

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Ivide ee festive seasonil mammukkayude padam illanjittu thanne shwasam muttunnu. February vare wait cheyyunnathu engane anenna alochikkunnathu. Appazhaaanu oru padam. Mindathe poykonam ellarum. Angeru ivide ullidatholam kalam ingane thanne abhinayikkum. Nananja idam kuzhikkan varunna chila parasite kale ozhivakki angere deserve cheyyunna padangalil abhinayichal mathram mathi.

----------


## Antonio

> Tharangam, Kuprasidha payyan okke Promising anenn paranja vanne enit enthayi?


കുപ്രസിദ്ധ പയ്യൻ ഒക്കെ നല്ല impression കൊടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ട്...
By the Way, Big Ms ന്റെ gap fill ചെയ്യാൻ പോണില്ല ആരും...

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ivide ee festive seasonil mammukkayude padam illanjittu thanne shwasam muttunnu. February vare wait cheyyunnathu engane anenna alochikkunnathu. Appazhaaanu oru padam. Mindathe poykonam ellarum. Angeru ivide ullidatholam kalam ingane thanne abhinayikkum. Nananja idam kuzhikkan varunna chila parasite kale ozhivakki angere deserve cheyyunna padangalil abhinayichal mathram mathi.


Well said.padam pottiyalum adhehathe ishtapedunnavark screenil kanalo.ella typilum ulla mikacha cinemakal adheham cheythu theerthitund.ipolum peranbum yathrayum pathemariyum oke varunnumund.apo fansinu vendi raja kalich nalu pere parapichalum kuzhapamonnumilla.

----------


## Abin thomas

> enthinu? mammookka cash undakkan vendi matram ano abhinayikunath?


Athipo lalettan ayalum mammooka ayalum cash oke nalla pole medikum.athu kurakan ponilla.kurachal brand value kurayulle.nammal anengil thanne branded items costly anelum quality undavum ennalle parayunnath  :Laughing:

----------


## Abin thomas

Onnanu nammal showyude kurach aro edutha oru video kandu.mammooka nd lalettan combination skit und.ikka looks so energetic.lalettan too.far better than amma mazhavil show.ennu thonnunu.baki full kandale ariyan pattu.amma mazhavil show verupeer arunnu.

----------


## Abin thomas

😍

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Onnanu nammal showyude kurach aro edutha oru video kandu.mammooka nd lalettan combination skit und.ikka looks so energetic.lalettan too.far better than amma mazhavil show.ennu thonnunu.baki full kandale ariyan pattu.amma mazhavil show verupeer arunnu.


Yaa ara paranjr angerk sheenam anen
He lukz very energetic 

UNDA movieile luk angane ayrkum athu ayrkum

----------


## twist369

> Ivide ee festive seasonil mammukkayude padam illanjittu thanne shwasam muttunnu. February vare wait cheyyunnathu engane anenna alochikkunnathu. Appazhaaanu oru padam. Mindathe poykonam ellarum. Angeru ivide ullidatholam kalam ingane thanne abhinayikkum. Nananja idam kuzhikkan varunna chila parasite kale ozhivakki angere deserve cheyyunna padangalil abhinayichal mathram mathi.


Satyam...bigms inte films festival seasonil illenkil entho poleyaanu

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

> 😍
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Ith enna telecast?

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Ivide ee festive seasonil mammukkayude padam illanjittu thanne shwasam muttunnu. February vare wait cheyyunnathu engane anenna alochikkunnathu. Appazhaaanu oru padam. Mindathe poykonam ellarum. Angeru ivide ullidatholam kalam ingane thanne abhinayikkum. Nananja idam kuzhikkan varunna chila parasite kale ozhivakki angere deserve cheyyunna padangalil abhinayichal mathram mathi.


Hm sathyam

----------


## Phantom 369

> Athipo lalettan ayalum mammooka ayalum cash oke nalla pole medikum.athu kurakan ponilla.kurachal brand value kurayulle.nammal anengil thanne branded items costly anelum quality undavum ennalle parayunnath


mammookka atreyo padangalil cash vangathe cheytirikunnu he should focus on quality not quantity

----------


## Phantom 369

> Ivide ee festive seasonil mammukkayude padam illanjittu thanne shwasam muttunnu. February vare wait cheyyunnathu engane anenna alochikkunnathu. Appazhaaanu oru padam. Mindathe poykonam ellarum. Angeru ivide ullidatholam kalam ingane thanne abhinayikkum. Nananja idam kuzhikkan varunna chila parasite kale ozhivakki angere deserve cheyyunna padangalil abhinayichal mathram mathi.


Atre njanum udeshichullu mammookkye deserve cheyunna padangal varshathil 2-3 ennamokke varu, bakkiyoke table profit kand varunatha angane Ulla padangal ozhivakkanam

----------


## Mike

thommanum makkalum  :Band:  





> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

8yrs of Best Actor ❤

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike



----------


## Abin thomas

😍😀

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

😍

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Mammooka joshy renji paniker movie undenn fb yil kandu
Fake ano????

----------


## Phantom 369

itokke athu kalath cheyth terkkana 🙄

----------


## moovybuf

ഏറ്റം കൂടുതല് പടം അന്നൗൺസ് ചെയ്യുന്നതിന് എന്തെങ്കിലും റെക്കോർഡ് ഉണ്ടോ ആവോ..

----------


## King Amal

Half true.. Joshy film und.. But script renji alla.. 



> Mammooka joshy renji paniker movie undenn fb yil kandu
> Fake ano????

----------


## kevin

> Half true.. Joshy film und.. But script renji alla..


joshy sirnu ippol seriousness onnumilla...priyan kaanikkunna oru passion enkilum kaanichal nalla padam varum..

----------


## Jayan 369

> Half true.. Joshy film und.. But script renji alla..


Renji Panikkerude filmum kurach mump rumours vannairunu. Athenthayi?

----------


## King Amal

Athokke annathe newsil niranj ninnath allathe pinne no vivaramz.. 



> Renji Panikkerude filmum kurach mump rumours vannairunu. Athenthayi?

----------


## roshy

https://english.manoramaonline.com/e...-and-fans.html

----------


## chackomaster

Ikka- Thampi kannamthaanam oke pineedu maariyo ? Thachiledathu chundan Thampi alle pineedu produce cheythathu ?

----------


## kevin

dennis joseph parayunnathu kettirikkumbol oru cinema kaanunnathinekkal sukhamundu. mt sir joshy sir adoor sir noppamanu ikka enna nadanil tharathil dennis sirnu ullla panku.. one of my fav from cinema the great dennis joseph.

----------


## Deepu k

> Ikka- Thampi kannamthaanam oke pineedu maariyo ? Thachiledathu chundan Thampi alle pineedu produce cheythathu ?


Thambi 97 il masmaram sureh gopiye vechu huge budget padam disaster ayi sambathikamayi thakarnnappol mammotty angottu offer koduthu thampiyekkondu produce cheyicha padamanu thachiledathu chundan.

----------


## chackomaster

About New Delhi:

----------


## Mammooka fan

Mammooka dileep orumich movie nthelum undo???

Friday matinee post itekunu who all want to see thz combo again enn

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Mammooka dileep orumich movie nthelum undo???
> 
> Friday matinee post itekunu who all want to see thz combo again enn


Enku bhyngara ishtam ulla combo ann 
Nalla chemistry ann randperkum
Pine dileep in mammooka yod ula sneham athoke kanumbol 
Onnu rand perum orumic act chyunth kanan oru kothi

By the way ippo ikkayum dileep um thammil prob onum illalo alle

----------


## kevin

> Enku bhyngara ishtam ulla combo ann 
> Nalla chemistry ann randperkum
> Pine dileep in mammooka yod ula sneham athoke kanumbol 
> Onnu rand perum orumic act chyunth kanan oru kothi
> 
> By the way ippo ikkayum dileep um thammil prob onum illalo alle


ikka mohanlal maaraka combination aanu, randu perudeyum calibre use cheyyunna oru padam athanu malayalaikalde swapnam
ikka suresh gopi ugran combination aanu
ikka jayaram nalla camaraderie aanu
mohanl suresh gopi and mohanlal jayaram also ee camarederie undu
ennal dileepnu ikka or mlal aaytu ee camarederie ullathaytu thonniyitte illa....

----------


## Mammooka fan

> ikka mohanlal maaraka combination aanu, randu perudeyum calibre use cheyyunna oru padam athanu malayalaikalde swapnam
> ikka suresh gopi ugran combination aanu
> ikka jayaram nalla camaraderie aanu
> mohanl suresh gopi and mohanlal jayaram also ee camaredie undu
> ennal dileepnu ikka or mlal aaytu ee camaredie ullathaytu thonniyitte illa....


No never mammooka mohanlal
Combo kaznja mammookek etavum apt dileep ann
Suresh gopi mammooka not good
Onamathe randu perum nalla termsil alla

----------


## kevin

> No never mammooka mohanlal
> Combo kaznja mammookek etavum apt dileep ann
> Suresh gopi mammooka not good
> Onamathe randu perum nalla termsil alla


aano..surprised...ikka lalnodu vare mutti nilkkum gopi annan with his aura....appoos, dhruvam, manichtra okke aa limited space ninnu presence feel cheythille...pakal nakshatrangal, guru ..addeham ulla ikka ikka lal padangal enikku bhayankara ishtanu.... kingile 10 min vannu spaariyittu poyille athum joseph alex aanu appurathu...
ikka lalnte talent alla uddeshicathu..ikka lalnte talent ullla oru nadan thilakan mathramae undavoo..

----------


## Mammooka fan

> aano..surprised...ikka lalnodu vare mutti nilkkum gopi annan with his aura....appoos, dhruvam, manichtra okke aa limited space ninnu presence feel cheythille...pakal nakshatrangal, guru ..addeham ulla ikka ikka lal padangal enikku bhayankara ishtanu.... kingile 10 min vannu spaariyittu poyille athum joseph alex aanu appurathu...
> ikka lalnte talent alla uddeshicathu..ikka lalnte talent ullla oru nadan thilakan mathramae undavoo..


Talent alla
Chemistry mammooka dileep nallath ann
Rand perum purathum
Nalla adupam ayth kond thammil act chyuvanen thonula

----------


## bilal john

> No never mammooka mohanlalCombo kaznja mammookek etavum apt dileep annSuresh gopi mammooka not goodOnamathe randu perum nalla termsil alla


On screen ikka dileep combo athra work out aayittilla.

----------


## Mammooka fan

> On screen ikka dileep combo athra work out aayittilla.


Enku angane thonyt ila
Nalla resam ann orumich screenil kanan
Chelapol njan randuperudeyum fan ayth kond akum

----------


## King Amal

Mammukka shtng prgm totally changed. Unda wayanadu schedule now cancelled. He is going to join in RAJA from Jan. 1. Mammankom  after 40 days only
 Last 25 days RAJA climax. No Admission to set..

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Mammukka shtng prgm totally changed. Unda wayanadu schedule now cancelled. He is going to join in RAJA from Jan. 1. Mammankom  after 40 days only
>  Last 25 days RAJA climax. No Admission to set..


Raja aano adhyam irangune

----------


## Jo

> Mammukka shtng prgm totally changed. Unda wayanadu schedule now cancelled. He is going to join in RAJA from Jan. 1. Mammankom  after 40 days only
>  Last 25 days RAJA climax. No Admission to set..


Unda entha cancel ayathu..any issues?

----------


## Kasrottaran

Yathra, Madhura Raja and Peranbu standies at Kasaragod Moviemax 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Yathra, Madhura Raja and Peranbu standies at Kasaragod Moviemax 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Three languages ,Three genres

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Details ariyilla bro.. 
Inn mng arinjatha ith.. 



> Unda entha cancel ayathu..any issues?

----------


## The wrong one

> Mammukka shtng prgm totally changed. Unda wayanadu schedule now cancelled. He is going to join in RAJA from Jan. 1. Mammankom  after 40 days only
>  Last 25 days RAJA climax. No Admission to set..


Khalid Rahman okke wayanad unadayirunnallo..last week enthaa cancel ayath..appo ini raja maamaankam kazhinjittano unda next schedule...

ingere sammathikkanam oru samayam moonnu movies moonnum moonnu type.ennitum ithokke ithra perfectionil cheyyunnu.👌👐

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Mammukka shtng prgm totally changed. Unda wayanadu schedule now cancelled. He is going to join in RAJA from Jan. 1. Mammankom  after 40 days only
>  Last 25 days RAJA climax. No Admission to set..


ഉണ്ടക്ക് എന്ത് പറ്റി ഭായി?

----------


## Jayan 369

> Mammukka shtng prgm totally changed. Unda wayanadu schedule now cancelled. He is going to join in RAJA from Jan. 1. Mammankom  after 40 days only
>  Last 25 days RAJA climax. No Admission to set..


So Unda late aakumalle  :Thinking:

----------


## chackomaster

New Delhi Hindi-il Rajnikanth cheyyan aagraham undayirunu..

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## A_One

Innathe tamil paperil kandatha.. entha sambavam.. arkenkilum tamil vayikan ariyumo?😀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Innathe tamil paperil kandatha.. entha sambavam.. arkenkilum tamil vayikan ariyumo?😀
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ബിരിയാണി വിരുന്ന് എന്നാണ് title...
തമിഴിൽ അജിത് കുമാർ തന്റെ സെറ്റിൽ പാനിപ്പൂരി ഒക്കെ കൊടുക്കാറുണ്ട്: ഇവിടെ മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്റെ സെറ്റിൽ ബിരിയാണി കൊടുത്തു എന്ന്..
20yrs മുന്നേ ഹരികൃഷ്ണൻസ് സെറ്റിൽ ആരംഭിച്ച ശീലം ഇപ്പോൾ തന്റെ എല്ലാ സെറ്റുകളിലും തുടരുന്നു എന്ന്..

----------


## kevin

> New Delhi Hindi-il Rajnikanth cheyyan aagraham undayirunu..


kidil...dennis joseph parayunnathu kettu vaa polichu irikkuka allathe pinne entha cheyka...script, important scenes, location okke yadrischikamayi sambhavichathenna adheham parayane...indian cinemayile ekkalatheyum mikacha action thriller..classic aanu athanu thamasha...hotelile aa capsule lift okke nineteisil nammal kaanumbol antham vitta sangathikal aanu.. addeham ethra yadhrischikam aanu thante midukkalla daivathinte pankanu ennokke paranjalum mt sir vaaukalde vismayathil parayunna pole vaakukal eduthu nirathunnathil aanu pradhanyam..athu ellarkum pattilla.... malayalathile ultimate combination joshy dennis mammootty thanneyanu...priyan mohanlal second bestum..

----------


## kevin

oru padathine soochippikkan oru vaakku upayogicholoo ennanel new delhi 'Intoxication aavum alle term. manichitrathazhu Empathy.

----------


## jordan

mam , lal ,Priyan, Siddhique lal, fazil ellavarum  mediayil  oru paadu exploited aayittulla aalkaar aanu.. ellavarum avare kurich angottum ingottum parayum ..  oru vashath  joshy,mt pole ulla aalk atrayum invicible . kootathil sreeni alpam open aanu, pakshe real sreeniye angerude  oru interview kandalum namukk pidi kittilla.. 

dennis joseph aadyam aayittanu samsarichu kaanunath.. alpam polum self concious alla , oru paadu anubavam, kure  vijayangal  athonnum angere alpam polum affect aayittilla ennu tonnunnu .. joshi athu pole thanne aagum ..

----------


## A_One

Thanks antonio  bhai.. njan vijarichu vere entho karyamaya varthayanenna😀

----------


## chackomaster

> kidil...dennis joseph parayunnathu kettu vaa polichu irikkuka allathe pinne entha cheyka...script, important scenes, location okke yadrischikamayi sambhavichathenna adheham parayane...indian cinemayile ekkalatheyum mikacha action thriller..classic aanu athanu thamasha...hotelile aa capsule lift okke nineteisil nammal kaanumbol antham vitta sangathikal aanu.. addeham ethra yadhrischikam aanu thante midukkalla daivathinte pankanu ennokke paranjalum mt sir vaaukalde vismayathil parayunna pole vaakukal eduthu nirathunnathil aanu pradhanyam..athu ellarkum pattilla.... malayalathile ultimate combination joshy dennis mammootty thanneyanu...priyan mohanlal second bestum..


Sathyam paranjal rajnikanth ithu Hindi-il cheythirunel ennu ipol aagrahikunu...

Pakshe joshy dennis Mammotty ---> avar chyetha 2-3 movies blockbusters, pine baki oke hits ..Pine kure nalla movies oke sradhikapedthe poi..  Ithu pulli thanne paranjittundu..

----------


## kevin

> Sathyam paranjal rajnikanth ithu Hindi-il cheythirunel ennu ipol aagrahikunu...
> 
> Pakshe joshy dennis Mammotty ---> avar chyetha 2-3 movies blockbusters, pine baki oke hits ..Pine kure nalla movies oke sradhikapedthe poi..  Ithu pulli thanne paranjittundu..


jeethendrayekkal rajni far better aayene..pakshe odan paadanu..

----------


## Mike

IKKA eppo ethu padathil anu ??


at present ethu padam anu ?? UNDA /  RAJA / MAMANKAM / 18 am Padi

 :Thinking:

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike



----------


## DAVID007

The Megastar with PranavMohanlalYatra & IrupathiyonnamNootand Dubbing

----------


## DAVID007



----------


## DAVID007



----------


## twist369

#10years_of_Mallaya_Swag
#10YearsofDashamoolam

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 


Ithoke onu petan nadannuenkil

----------


## Deepu k

> #10years_of_Mallaya_Swag
> #10YearsofDashamoolam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk


Fdfs pala maharani.orushowkkulla alukal ticket kittathe poyi.

----------


## kevin

chattambi first or second day kandathanu.. padam ishtalla pakshe clean hit aayirunnu..verum thatikkoottu ennittum opposite biggie ennu thanne parayavunna ividam swargamanine puttu pole tholppichu..sharikkum paranjal cbi3 muthal ikka has a clear edge over mlal. rajamanikyam muthal anna thambi vare the gap was pretty evident......ini tharkikkan onnum illa pakshe athanu sathyam...
odiyanu shesham lal is back as a brand...ippol veendum equal aayi ennu thonnunu..

----------


## renjuus

> chattambi first or second day kandathanu.. padam ishtalla pakshe clean hit aayirunnu..verum thatikkoottu ennittum opposite biggie ennu thanne parayavunna ividam swargamanine puttu pole tholppichu..sharikkum paranjal cbi3 muthal ikka has a clear edge over mlal. rajamanikyam muthal anna thambi vare the gap was pretty evident......ini *tharkikkan onnum illa pakshe athanu sathyam...*
> odiyanu shesham lal is back as a brand...ippol veendum equal aayi ennu thonnunu..


Tharkikkaan illaa..athu ningalude vishwaasam maathram.... :Thnku:

----------


## mujthaba

Masterpiece hindi version 14 million views in youtube..

----------


## Rangeela

> Masterpiece hindi version 14 million views in youtube..


 :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## mujthaba

Ajay vasudev hindiyil poyal chelapo rakshapedum  :Laughing:

----------


## Phantom 369

> Ajay vasudev hindiyil poyal chelapo rakshapedum


Telugu annu kurekkudi better 
Masterpiece okke telugil dubb cheyth irakkanayrnnu

----------


## Mammooka fan

Pathinettam padi yil ikkaa join chythu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

> Pathinettam padi yil ikkaa join chythu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aiwa.. Ponytail okke undallo

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ikkafan

> 


Kidu  :Band:  nadakkaneee

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> Masterpiece hindi version 14 million views in youtube..


south Indian dub cinemakalku northil nalla market ondu... Zee cinema ..set max... Ethil etho onnil full time dub cinemakal annu... Munpu ethinte gutans pidi ellayirunu... Pinne annu manasilayee... Northil thanne randu taram audiences undu... Urban based multiplex cinemakal mainly metrosil work avumpo UP /Bihar /MP pole ulla hardcore north beltil aalukalku eppolum masala cibemakalodu annu priyam....

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan

ദി ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദറിന് ശേഷം ആഗസ്ത് സിനിമയും മമ്മൂട്ടിയും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന പതിനെട്ടാം പടിയുടെ ചിത്രീകരണം അവസാനഘട്ടത്തില്*. ചിത്രത്തില്* കിടിലന്* മേക്കോവറുമായാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി എത്തുന്നതെന്നാണ് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട്. ലൊക്കേഷനില്* പുറം തിരിഞ്ഞു നില്*ക്കുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ചിത്രം സമൂഹ മാധ്യമങ്ങളില്* വൈറലായികൊണ്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ് .
ശങ്കര്* രാമകൃഷ്ണന്* തിരക്കഥ എഴുതി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രമാണ് പതിനെട്ടാം പടി. ഒട്ടേറെ പുതുമുഖങ്ങളെ അണിനിരത്തിയാണ് ശങ്കര്* രാമകൃഷ്ണന്* ചിത്രം ഒരുക്കുന്നത്. ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ അവസാന ഘട്ട ചിത്രീകരണമാണ് എറണാകുളത്ത് പുരോഗമിക്കുന്നത്.
18 വയസ്സിന് ശേഷം ഒരു കൂട്ടം യുവാക്കളുടെ ജീവിതയാത്രയാണ് ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ പ്രമേയം. ഇവരുടെ പഠനകാലത്ത് നിര്*ണായകമായ സ്വാധീനം ചെലുത്തുന്ന കഥാപത്രമായാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി എത്തുക.പ്രിയാ മണി, അഹാന കൃഷ്ണകുമാര്*, ലാലു അലക്*സ്, സുരാജ് വെഞ്ഞാറന്മൂട്, മനോജ് കെ.ജയന്*, മണിയന്* രാജു എന്നിവര്* ചിത്രത്തില്* പ്രധാന വേഷങ്ങള്* കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്യുന്നു. 2019 ഏപ്രില്* 4ന് വിഷു റിലീസ് ആയി ചിത്രം തീയ്യറ്ററുകളില്* എത്തും.

----------


## Abin thomas

> 


Mammooka film confirmed ano.mammooka filminte mathram producer name parayunnund.sajeev pazhoor script also seems promising.nadakkane.

----------


## King Amal

Confirmed aanu.. 


> Mammooka film confirmed ano.mammooka filminte mathram producer name parayunnund.sajeev pazhoor script also seems promising.nadakkane.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Mammooka film confirmed ano.mammooka filminte mathram producer name parayunnund.sajeev pazhoor script also seems promising.nadakkane.


ലാലേട്ടന്റെ film Antony ആകും..
ദിലീപ് film ഗോകുലവും...
മഞ്ജു film ഇനി നടന്നില്ലേലും ലാലേട്ടൻ film ൽ heroine ആകാം...

----------


## Jayan 369

> 


Joshiyil ippo valiya pratheeksha illa. Thondimuthal script writer aanu ennathanu hope :thumbsup:

----------


## jimmy

> Joshiyil ippo valiya pratheeksha illa. Thondimuthal script writer aanu ennathanu hope :thumbsup:


thondi muthal pole oru script aanenkil, mammootty main and joshy direction first day thanne pootti kettum :Nono:

----------


## vishnu vardhan

> Tharkikkaan illaa..athu ningalude vishwaasam maathram....


Marichum angotum same pinch

----------


## aashiq1

Mega

----------


## DAVID007



----------


## DAVID007



----------


## DAVID007

*New look....!* *വീണ്ടും പ്രായം കുറഞ്ഞോ....?*  :Tt1:  :Tt1:

----------


## Antonio

> *New look....!* *വീണ്ടും പ്രായം കുറഞ്ഞോ....?*


48-52 yrs.....

----------


## Oruvan1

> *New look....!* *വീണ്ടും പ്രായം കുറഞ്ഞോ....?*


ithu parole timil kanda pole

----------


## King Amal

Yo!  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

> Yo!  
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Official aano??

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

😎😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

http://www.mangalam.com/news/detail/...versation.html
This is very true and sad things happening in kerala right now....

----------


## jimmy

> http://www.mangalam.com/news/detail/...versation.html
> This is very true and sad things happening in kerala right now....


bharikkan ariyilla enkilum ithinokke sabarimala polulla vishayangalil smayamanam palikkathe bjp kku valaran avasram ondakkalalle pinaraai kku pani, keralathinte etavum valiya durantham aanu pinari cm ayathu

----------


## manoroogi

> http://www.mangalam.com/news/detail/...versation.html
> This is very true and sad things happening in kerala right now....


valare.meaningful aayittulla kaaryam aanu
ikka paranjathu....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk

----------


## manoroogi

abrahamil racism undennokke paranju 
arundathi maadam vannittundallo...?😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆aaranu racism kaanikkathathu...
99.% kalaakaraum racism kaanikkunnundu...
saahithyakaaranmar top levleil thanne nilkkum kaaranam sinimakku mumbu avaraanallo undaayathu...
worda like
KARUTHA adhyaayam
kari dinam
karutha kaikal
ithokkey undaaki karuppine aadyam akattiyathu aayammayude saahithya singangal thanne alle...😆😆
ennittu oru pulicha dilougum.....


Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> abrahamil racism undennokke paranju 
> arundathi maadam vannittundallo...?aaranu racism kaanikkathathu...
> 99.% kalaakaraum racism kaanikkunnundu...
> saahithyakaaranmar top levleil thanne nilkkum kaaranam sinimakku mumbu avaraanallo undaayathu...
> worda like
> KARUTHA adhyaayam
> kari dinam
> karutha kaikal
> ithokkey undaaki karuppine aadyam akattiyathu aayammayude saahithya singangal thanne alle...
> ...


True that.

Abraham enthaa issue ? Athil evide racism

----------


## moovybuf

> abrahamil racism undennokke paranju 
> arundathi maadam vannittundallo...?aaranu racism kaanikkathathu...
> 99.% kalaakaraum racism kaanikkunnundu...
> saahithyakaaranmar top levleil thanne nilkkum kaaranam sinimakku mumbu avaraanallo undaayathu...
> worda like
> KARUTHA adhyaayam
> kari dinam
> karutha kaikal
> ithokkey undaaki karuppine aadyam akattiyathu aayammayude saahithya singangal thanne alle...
> ...


to end it with the once a quote i heard from Zimbabwean president, i dont care as long as I wipe my @55 with the white tissue...  :Laughing:

----------


## ballu

> abrahamil racism undennokke paranju 
> arundathi maadam vannittundallo...?😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆aaranu racism kaanikkathathu...
> 99.% kalaakaraum racism kaanikkunnundu...
> saahithyakaaranmar top levleil thanne nilkkum kaaranam sinimakku mumbu avaraanallo undaayathu...
> worda like
> KARUTHA adhyaayam
> kari dinam
> karutha kaikal
> ithokkey undaaki karuppine aadyam akattiyathu aayammayude saahithya singangal thanne alle...😆😆
> ...


Nice post.... Athu okke nammade pscycil ullatha... Nammal vaayichum kandathum ellam racism oru basic knote ayi cherthu vetchatha... 
Nammal athu sredhikanam ennu polum ella.... 
Melparanjha vaaku okke njanum eppola sredhiche... Black is almost always equated to negative 

As for Arundhathi Roy oru abrahaminu oru sudaniyum undayee kazinjha varsham... So nothing much to fuss over it

----------


## manoroogi

> Nice post.... Athu okke nammade pscycil ullatha... Nammal vaayichum kandathum ellam racism oru basic knote ayi cherthu vetchatha... 
> Nammal athu sredhikanam ennu polum ella.... 
> Melparanjha vaaku okke njanum eppola sredhiche... Black is almost always equated to negative 
> 
> As for Arundhathi Roy oru abrahaminu oru sudaniyum undayee kazinjha varsham... So nothing much to fuss over it


ithokkey ippo chumma show off aanu....
wcc okkey polinja pole 
avanavante kaaryam varumbol ellarum swaartharaanu....njaanadakkam...😎

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

നിസ്സഹായനായ അച്ഛനായും..
ഒരു ജനതയുടെ നായകനായും ഒരേ സമയം..
രണ്ടുഭാഷകളിൽ..👌
ഒറ്റപ്പേര്..#മമ്മൂക്കാ..💯😍


 :Band: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

@my clg jnr girl wedding

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1

https://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...lam-film-94693
*An actor for every language*

----------


## sachin

https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...a-peranbu.html
ikka class n mass in ol movies as hero  :cheers:

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

*എന്റെ ശിഷ്യ ഡാൻസ് സ്കൂൾ തുടങ്ങുന്നതിൽ സന്തോഷം: കൃഷ്ണ പ്രഭയോട് മമ്മൂട്ടി


‘‘കൃഷ്ണ പ്രഭ, ഞാൻ പഠിപ്പിച്ചതൊക്കെ ശിഷ്യരെ നന്നായി പഠിപ്പിക്കണം, എന്റെ ശിഷ്യ ഇങ്ങനെ ഒരു സ്കൂൾ തുടങ്ങുന്നതിൽ വളരെ സന്തോഷമുണ്ട്. ഞാൻ പിന്നെ ലോകത്തെമ്പാടും നൃത്തം ചെയ്ത് നടക്കുന്നതു കൊണ്ട് എല്ലായ്പോഴും എല്ലായിടത്തും എത്താൻ കഴിഞ്ഞോണം എന്നില്ല’’ *..ഡയലോഗ് മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടേതാണ്, പുതിയ സിനിമയിലേതല്ല, കൊച്ചി പനമ്പള്ളി നഗറിൽ നടി കൃഷ്ണ പ്രഭ ആരംഭിച്ച ജൈനിക കലാ വിദ്യാലയത്തിന്റെ ഉദ്ഘാടനച്ചടങ്ങാണ് രംഗം.

‘‘പ്രിയ ശിക്ഷ്യയുടെ നൃത്ത വിദ്യാലയം ആരംഭിക്കുമ്പോൾ വരാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞതിൽ വളരെ സന്തോഷമുണ്ട് . കൃഷ്ണ പ്രഭ ഇത്ര നന്നായി ഡാൻസ് ചെയ്യുമെന്ന് ഈ അടുത്താണ് മനസ്സിലായത്. ഇങ്ങനെ കുറെ കൃഷ്ണ പ്രഭമാരെ ഉണ്ടാക്കാൻ ഇതിലൂടെ സാധിക്കട്ടെ’’ എന്നും ആശംസിച്ചുകൊണ്ടായിരുന്നു മമ്മൂട്ടി കലാ വിദ്യാലയം ഉദ്ഘാടനം ചെയ്തത്. 

‘‘സംഗതി കളിയാക്കാനാണ്, ഞാനാണ് നൃത്തം പഠിപ്പിച്ചത് എന്നൊക്കെ മമ്മൂക്ക പറഞ്ഞതെങ്കിലും അഭിനയം മനസ്സിൽ കയറിയ കുഞ്ഞു പ്രായം മുതൽ മമ്മൂക്ക തന്നെയാണ് ഗുരുവെന്ന് കൃഷ്ണ പ്രഭയുടെ മറുപടിയും . തിരക്കുകൾക്കിടയിലും തന്റെ ഈ ചെറിയ ചടങ്ങിനെത്തിയ മമ്മൂക്കയോട് എത്ര നന്ദി പറഞ്ഞാലും മതിയാവില്ലെന്നും കൃഷ്ണ പ്രഭ പറഞ്ഞു. 

* :Biggrin:  *ikka....

*

----------


## King Amal

Ee mammookede oru kaaryam  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu: 


> *എന്റെ ശിഷ്യ ഡാൻസ് സ്കൂൾ തുടങ്ങുന്നതിൽ സന്തോഷം: കൃഷ്ണ പ്രഭയോട് മമ്മൂട്ടി
> 
> 
> ??കൃഷ്ണ പ്രഭ, ഞാൻ പഠിപ്പിച്ചതൊക്കെ ശിഷ്യരെ നന്നായി പഠിപ്പിക്കണം, എന്റെ ശിഷ്യ ഇങ്ങനെ ഒരു സ്കൂൾ തുടങ്ങുന്നതിൽ വളരെ സന്തോഷമുണ്ട്. ഞാൻ പിന്നെ ലോകത്തെമ്പാടും നൃത്തം ചെയ്ത് നടക്കുന്നതു കൊണ്ട് എല്ലായ്പോഴും എല്ലായിടത്തും എത്താൻ കഴിഞ്ഞോണം എന്നില്ല?? *..ഡയലോഗ് മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടേതാണ്, പുതിയ സിനിമയിലേതല്ല, കൊച്ചി പനമ്പള്ളി നഗറിൽ നടി കൃഷ്ണ പ്രഭ ആരംഭിച്ച ജൈനിക കലാ വിദ്യാലയത്തിന്റെ ഉദ്ഘാടനച്ചടങ്ങാണ് രംഗം.
> 
> ??പ്രിയ ശിക്ഷ്യയുടെ നൃത്ത വിദ്യാലയം ആരംഭിക്കുമ്പോൾ വരാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞതിൽ വളരെ സന്തോഷമുണ്ട് . കൃഷ്ണ പ്രഭ ഇത്ര നന്നായി ഡാൻസ് ചെയ്യുമെന്ന് ഈ അടുത്താണ് മനസ്സിലായത്. ഇങ്ങനെ കുറെ കൃഷ്ണ പ്രഭമാരെ ഉണ്ടാക്കാൻ ഇതിലൂടെ സാധിക്കട്ടെ?? എന്നും ആശംസിച്ചുകൊണ്ടായിരുന്നു മമ്മൂട്ടി കലാ വിദ്യാലയം ഉദ്ഘാടനം ചെയ്തത്. 
> 
> ??സംഗതി കളിയാക്കാനാണ്, ഞാനാണ് നൃത്തം പഠിപ്പിച്ചത് എന്നൊക്കെ മമ്മൂക്ക പറഞ്ഞതെങ്കിലും അഭിനയം മനസ്സിൽ കയറിയ കുഞ്ഞു പ്രായം മുതൽ മമ്മൂക്ക തന്നെയാണ് ഗുരുവെന്ന് കൃഷ്ണ പ്രഭയുടെ മറുപടിയും . തിരക്കുകൾക്കിടയിലും തന്റെ ഈ ചെറിയ ചടങ്ങിനെത്തിയ മമ്മൂക്കയോട് എത്ര നന്ദി പറഞ്ഞാലും മതിയാവില്ലെന്നും കൃഷ്ണ പ്രഭ പറഞ്ഞു. 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShawnPaul

Jithu+ikka+ranji+2019
http://malayalam.webdunia.com/articl...0900034_1.html
മമ്മൂട്ടിയും ജീത്തു ജോസഫും എന്ന് ഒരുമിച്ച് ഒരു സിനിമ ചെയ്യും? ഈ ചോദ്യം ഏവരുടെയും മനസില്* ഏറെ നാള്* ആയി ഉയരുന്നതാണ്. ?ദൃശ്യം? മമ്മൂട്ടി നിരസിക്കുകയും അത് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് വലിയ നഷ്ടമാവുകയും ചെയ്തിടത്തുനിന്നാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി ആരാധകരും ഈ ചോദ്യം ഏറ്റെടുത്ത് തുടങ്ങിയത്.


ഇപ്പോള്* അതിനുള്ള ഉത്തരം ലഭിക്കുകയാണ്. ഫെഫ്*ക നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ അത് സംഭവിക്കുമെന്നാണ് സൂചനകള്*. ജീത്തു ജോസഫ് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകനാകും. രണ്*ജി പണിക്കരാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന് തിരക്കഥ രചിക്കുന്നത്.


കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം ഫെഫ്കയുടെ തെരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പ് നടന്നിരുന്നു. രണ്*ജി പണിക്കരാണ് ഫെഫ്*കയുടെ പ്രസിഡന്*റ്. ജീത്തു ജോസഫ് സംഘടനയുടെ വൈസ് പ്രസിഡന്*റാണ്. ആ ജനറല്* ബോഡി മീറ്റിംഗിലാണ് ഫെഫ്ക ചിത്രം നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്ന വിവരം പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചത്.


ജീത്തു ജോസഫ് ഇപ്പോള്* കാളിദാസ് ജയറാമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ?മിസ്റ്റര്* ആന്*റ് മിസിസ് റൌഡി? ചെയ്യുന്ന തിരക്കിലാണ്. ജീത്തുവിന്*റെ ആദ്യ ഹിന്ദി ചിത്രം ?ദി ബോഡി?യും പ്രദര്*ശനത്തിനൊരുങ്ങുകയാണ്.

----------


## Don David

> Jithu+ikka+ranji+2019
> http://malayalam.webdunia.com/articl...0900034_1.html
> മമ്മൂട്ടിയും ജീത്തു ജോസഫും എന്ന് ഒരുമിച്ച് ഒരു സിനിമ ചെയ്യും? ഈ ചോദ്യം ഏവരുടെയും മനസില്* ഏറെ നാള്* ആയി ഉയരുന്നതാണ്. ?ദൃശ്യം? മമ്മൂട്ടി നിരസിക്കുകയും അത് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് വലിയ നഷ്ടമാവുകയും ചെയ്തിടത്തുനിന്നാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി ആരാധകരും ഈ ചോദ്യം ഏറ്റെടുത്ത് തുടങ്ങിയത്.
> 
> 
> ഇപ്പോള്* അതിനുള്ള ഉത്തരം ലഭിക്കുകയാണ്. ഫെഫ്*ക നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ അത് സംഭവിക്കുമെന്നാണ് സൂചനകള്*. ജീത്തു ജോസഫ് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകനാകും. രണ്*ജി പണിക്കരാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന് തിരക്കഥ രചിക്കുന്നത്.
> 
> 
> കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം ഫെഫ്കയുടെ തെരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പ് നടന്നിരുന്നു. രണ്*ജി പണിക്കരാണ് ഫെഫ്*കയുടെ പ്രസിഡന്*റ്. ജീത്തു ജോസഫ് സംഘടനയുടെ വൈസ് പ്രസിഡന്*റാണ്. ആ ജനറല്* ബോഡി മീറ്റിംഗിലാണ് ഫെഫ്ക ചിത്രം നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്ന വിവരം പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചത്.
> ...


Sorry Ikka announce cheytha kure project theerkattey ennittavam idhu...adhum valya urapponnum tharilla

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikkafan

Ikka share cheyunna padangalude trailerum, posterum koode ee threadil ittude. Ennit title koodi add chyam New trailers thread enn 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

aake oru mamootty.. angeru thanne ellam cheyanam ennu vacha valiya kashtamaa.......

ithippo telugu.. Tamil... Malayalathil vere oru actorkum illatha athra padangal niranira ayi.... 

ithra oke thirakayittum mmade IKKANE mathi ellarkkum.......  :Biggrin: 






> Jithu+ikka+ranji+2019
> http://malayalam.webdunia.com/articl...0900034_1.html
> മമ്മൂട്ടിയും ജീത്തു ജോസഫും എന്ന് ഒരുമിച്ച് ഒരു സിനിമ ചെയ്യും? ഈ ചോദ്യം ഏവരുടെയും മനസില്* ഏറെ നാള്* ആയി ഉയരുന്നതാണ്. ?ദൃശ്യം? മമ്മൂട്ടി നിരസിക്കുകയും അത് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് വലിയ നഷ്ടമാവുകയും ചെയ്തിടത്തുനിന്നാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി ആരാധകരും ഈ ചോദ്യം ഏറ്റെടുത്ത് തുടങ്ങിയത്.
> 
> 
> ഇപ്പോള്* അതിനുള്ള ഉത്തരം ലഭിക്കുകയാണ്. ഫെഫ്*ക നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ അത് സംഭവിക്കുമെന്നാണ് സൂചനകള്*. ജീത്തു ജോസഫ് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകനാകും. രണ്*ജി പണിക്കരാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന് തിരക്കഥ രചിക്കുന്നത്.
> 
> 
> കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം ഫെഫ്കയുടെ തെരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പ് നടന്നിരുന്നു. രണ്*ജി പണിക്കരാണ് ഫെഫ്*കയുടെ പ്രസിഡന്*റ്. ജീത്തു ജോസഫ് സംഘടനയുടെ വൈസ് പ്രസിഡന്*റാണ്. ആ ജനറല്* ബോഡി മീറ്റിംഗിലാണ് ഫെഫ്ക ചിത്രം നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്ന വിവരം പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചത്.
> ...

----------


## arjunan

Ikka pankedukkunna grahapravesham, paalukaachal, mamodisa, inaguration, kalyanaganal okke update cheyyan thanne oru sepreate thread venam. Ennum ithu thanne paripaadi... :Ahupinne:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ikka pankedukkunna grahapravesham, paalukaachal, mamodisa, inaguration, kalyanaganal okke update cheyyan thanne oru sepreate thread venam. Ennum ithu thanne paripaadi...


Asha sharath house warming pics edukkate  :Laughing:

----------


## Mike

*പത്താണ്ടുകളില്* ആവര്*ത്തിക്കുന്ന ‘ചരിത്രം’; ഏത് ഭാഷയും ദേശവും തേടുന്ന പേര്: മമ്മൂട്ടി...*

----------


## Antonio

> Asha sharath house warming pics edukkate


പോരട്ടെ.... വന്നാട്ടേ....

----------


## Abin thomas

> പോരട്ടെ.... വന്നാട്ടേ....


😂😁🤣

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*Mammootty And Ranjith Team Up For A Big Budget Project?*


Mammootty, the megastar of Malayalam cinema is extremely busy with some highly promising projects in his kitty. If the latest reports are to be believed, Mammootty is all set to join hands with writer-director Ranjith once again, for an upcoming big budget project. The project, which is expected to be produced by a prestigious production banner of Mollywood, is expected to start rolling immediately after the actor completes his current projects. Mammootty?s other upcoming projects include the Telugu flick Yatra, which is the biopic based on YS Rajasekhara Reddy and Peranbu, the Tamil project directed by National award-winning film-maker Ram.

As per the reports, the movie depicts the story of a business magnate, who has been declared as the richest Keralite in the world. Mammootty will essay the central character in the movie, which is expected to be a satirical comedy. Reportedly, the movie will depict the reality of a multi millionaire's life and how the society treats him.

Ranjith, the director himself pens the story, screenplay, an dialogues for the movie, which is expected to be bankrolled by one of the most prestigious production banners of Malayalam cinema. According to the latest updates, the movie will feature an ensemble star cast including some big names of Malayalam and Tamil movie industries.

Reportedly, the upcoming project, which is expected to be the most expensive outing of the Mammootty-Ranjith duo, is planned as an out-and-out commercial venture. It is definitely a crucial project for the writer-director Ranjith, who is going through a low phase in his career after the box office failures of his last few outings.

----------


## twist369

> *Mammootty And Ranjith Team Up For A Big Budget Project?*
> 
> 
> Mammootty, the megastar of Malayalam cinema is extremely busy with some highly promising projects in his kitty. If the latest reports are to be believed, Mammootty is all set to join hands with writer-director Ranjith once again, for an upcoming big budget project. The project, which is expected to be produced by a prestigious production banner of Mollywood, is expected to start rolling immediately after the actor completes his current projects. Mammootty?s other upcoming projects include the Telugu flick Yatra, which is the biopic based on YS Rajasekhara Reddy and Peranbu, the Tamil project directed by National award-winning film-maker Ram.
> 
> As per the reports, the movie depicts the story of a business magnate, who has been declared as the richest Keralite in the world. Mammootty will essay the central character in the movie, which is expected to be a satirical comedy. Reportedly, the movie will depict the reality of a multi millionaire's life and how the society treats him.
> 
> Ranjith, the director himself pens the story, screenplay, an dialogues for the movie, which is expected to be bankrolled by one of the most prestigious production banners of Malayalam cinema. According to the latest updates, the movie will feature an ensemble star cast including some big names of Malayalam and Tamil movie industries.
> 
> Reportedly, the upcoming project, which is expected to be the most expensive outing of the Mammootty-Ranjith duo, is planned as an out-and-out commercial venture. It is definitely a crucial project for the writer-director Ranjith, who is going through a low phase in his career after the box office failures of his last few outings.


ദൈവമേ 

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> 😂😁🤣
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


അടിപൊളി
ആശചേച്ചിടെ Hus ഉം ഒരു നിത്യയൗവ്വനം ആണ്.. രണ്ടു പേരും കട്ടക്ക് കട്ട...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *Mammootty And Ranjith Team Up For A Big Budget Project?*
> 
> 
> Mammootty, the megastar of Malayalam cinema is extremely busy with some highly promising projects in his kitty. If the latest reports are to be believed, Mammootty is all set to join hands with writer-director Ranjith once again, for an upcoming big budget project. The project, which is expected to be produced by a prestigious production banner of Mollywood, is expected to start rolling immediately after the actor completes his current projects. Mammootty?s other upcoming projects include the Telugu flick Yatra, which is the biopic based on YS Rajasekhara Reddy and Peranbu, the Tamil project directed by National award-winning film-maker Ram.
> 
> As per the reports, the movie depicts the story of a business magnate, who has been declared as the richest Keralite in the world. Mammootty will essay the central character in the movie, which is expected to be a satirical comedy. Reportedly, the movie will depict the reality of a multi millionaire's life and how the society treats him.
> 
> Ranjith, the director himself pens the story, screenplay, an dialogues for the movie, which is expected to be bankrolled by one of the most prestigious production banners of Malayalam cinema. According to the latest updates, the movie will feature an ensemble star cast including some big names of Malayalam and Tamil movie industries.
> 
> Reportedly, the upcoming project, which is expected to be the most expensive outing of the Mammootty-Ranjith duo, is planned as an out-and-out commercial venture. It is definitely a crucial project for the writer-director Ranjith, who is going through a low phase in his career after the box office failures of his last few outings.


Eeswara. Renjith inu nirtharayille. Lal vittaal mammootty.

----------


## Mike

> *Mammootty And Ranjith Team Up For A Big Budget Project?*
> 
> 
> Mammootty, the megastar of Malayalam cinema is extremely busy with some highly promising projects in his kitty. If the latest reports are to be believed, Mammootty is all set to join hands with writer-director Ranjith once again, for an upcoming big budget project. The project, which is expected to be produced by a prestigious production banner of Mollywood, is expected to start rolling immediately after the actor completes his current projects. Mammootty?s other upcoming projects include the Telugu flick Yatra, which is the biopic based on YS Rajasekhara Reddy and Peranbu, the Tamil project directed by National award-winning film-maker Ram.
> 
> As per the reports, the movie depicts the story of a business magnate, who has been declared as the richest Keralite in the world. Mammootty will essay the central character in the movie, which is expected to be a satirical comedy. Reportedly, the movie will depict the reality of a multi millionaire's life and how the society treats him.
> 
> Ranjith, the director himself pens the story, screenplay, an dialogues for the movie, which is expected to be bankrolled by one of the most prestigious production banners of Malayalam cinema. According to the latest updates, the movie will feature an ensemble star cast including some big names of Malayalam and Tamil movie industries.
> 
> Reportedly, the upcoming project, which is expected to be the most expensive outing of the Mammootty-Ranjith duo, is planned as an out-and-out commercial venture. It is definitely a crucial project for the writer-director Ranjith, who is going through a low phase in his career after the box office failures of his last few outings.


ദേവിയെ........ കാത്തോളണേ......

----------


## roshy

ബാബാസാഹെബ് ഡോ.അംബേദ്കറുടെ ജീവിതവും ദർശനവും അഭ്രപാളികളിൽ സന്നിവേശിപ്പിച്ച ചലച്ചിത്രകാവ്യം  മലയാളത്തിലേക്ക് മൊഴിമാറ്റം നിർവഹിച്ച്  തീയറ്ററുകളിൽ പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ചു കാണാൻ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്ന കേരളീയരായ  ജനലക്ഷങ്ങൾക്ക് പ്രതീക്ഷ നല്ലിക്കൊണ്ടൊരു  സന്തോഷ വാർത്ത. 
ഭരത് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക്  അന്തർദ്ദേശീയ പുരസ്ക്കാരം നേടിക്കൊടുത്ത "ബാബാ സാഹെബ് അംബേദ്കർ" എന്ന ജബ്ബാർ പട്ടേൽ സംവ്വിധാനം ചെയ്ത സിനിമ മലയാളത്തിലേക്ക് ഡബ്ബ് ചെയ്ത് തീയറ്ററുകളിൽ പ്രദർശിപ്പിക്കണമെന്നാവശ്യപ്പെട്ടുകൊണ്ട് കേരള ദലിത് പാന്തർ പ്രസ്ഥാനത്തെ പ്രതിനിധീകരിച്ച്, അഡ്വ.കെ.കെ.പ്രീത മുഖാന്തിരം ഞാൻ കേരള ഹൈക്കോടതിയിൽ ഫയൽ ചെയ്ത കേസ് പോസിറ്റീവ് ആയ ഒരു വഴിത്തിരിവിലേക്ക് എത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നു. കേസുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട് നാഷണൽ ഫിലിം ഡവലപ്മെന്റ് കോർപ്പറേഷൻ, സംവ്വിധായകനായ ജബ്ബാർ പട്ടേൽ എന്നിവരോട് കോടതി വിശദീകരണം  തേടിയിരുന്നു. 

ഇന്നലെ ഈ വിഷയവുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട് ജബ്ബാർ പട്ടേൽ എന്നെ നേരിട്ട് ഫോണിൽ ബന്ധപ്പെടുകയും മലയാളത്തിൽ ഉടൻ തന്നെ  സിനിമ പുറത്തിറക്കാൻ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നതായി അറിയിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. വ്യവഹാരത്തിൽ ഏർപ്പെട്ടിരിക്കുന്നതിനാൽ kdp യുടെ നിർലോഭമായ പിൻതുന്ന ആവശ്യപ്പെട്ട അദ്ദേഹം ഒരു സുപ്രധാന കാര്യം കൂടി വെളിപ്പെടുത്തുകയുണ്ടായി. പ്രസ്തുത സിനിമയുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ടവരുൾപ്പെടെ കേരളത്തിൽ നിന്നുള്ള ലോക പ്രശസ്തരായ ചില ചലച്ചിത്ര പ്രവർത്തകർക്ക് സിനിമ മലയാളത്തിൽ വരുന്നതിനോട് കടുത്ത വിയോജിപ്പാണുള്ളതെന്ന്. കൂടുതൽ  ചർച്ചകൾക്കായി ബബ്ബാർ പട്ടേൽ ആവശ്യപ്പെട്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്. എന്തായാലും ഈ സിനിമ  മലയാളത്തിൽ ഡബ്ബ് ചെയ്ത് പ്രദർശിപ്പിക്കുകയെന്നതല്ലാതെ  യാതൊരു വിട്ടുവീഴ്ചയും നമ്മൾ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നില്ല. ബാബാ സാഹേബ് അംബേദ്ക്കറെ  സ്നേഹിക്കുന്ന  മുഴുവൻ സദ്ഹൃദയരുടെയും ജനാധിപത്യ വാദികളുടെയും  പിൻതുണയും സഹകരണവും അഭ്യർത്ഥിക്കുന്നു. അഭിപ്രായങ്ങൾ അറിയിക്കുമല്ലോ. 
ജയ് ഭീം. 

കെ.അംബുജാക്ഷൻ
പ്രസീഡിയം മെമ്പർ
കേരള ദലിത് പാന്തേഴ്*സ്.

----------


## ShahSM

> ബാബാസാഹെബ് ഡോ.അംബേദ്കറുടെ ജീവിതവും ദർശനവും അഭ്രപാളികളിൽ സന്നിവേശിപ്പിച്ച ചലച്ചിത്രകാവ്യം  മലയാളത്തിലേക്ക് മൊഴിമാറ്റം നിർവഹിച്ച്  തീയറ്ററുകളിൽ പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ചു കാണാൻ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്ന കേരളീയരായ  ജനലക്ഷങ്ങൾക്ക് പ്രതീക്ഷ നല്ലിക്കൊണ്ടൊരു  സന്തോഷ വാർത്ത. 
> ഭരത് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക്  അന്തർദ്ദേശീയ പുരസ്ക്കാരം നേടിക്കൊടുത്ത "ബാബാ സാഹെബ് അംബേദ്കർ" എന്ന ജബ്ബാർ പട്ടേൽ സംവ്വിധാനം ചെയ്ത സിനിമ മലയാളത്തിലേക്ക് ഡബ്ബ് ചെയ്ത് തീയറ്ററുകളിൽ പ്രദർശിപ്പിക്കണമെന്നാവശ്യപ്പെട്ടുകൊണ്ട് കേരള ദലിത് പാന്തർ പ്രസ്ഥാനത്തെ പ്രതിനിധീകരിച്ച്, അഡ്വ.കെ.കെ.പ്രീത മുഖാന്തിരം ഞാൻ കേരള ഹൈക്കോടതിയിൽ ഫയൽ ചെയ്ത കേസ് പോസിറ്റീവ് ആയ ഒരു വഴിത്തിരിവിലേക്ക് എത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നു. കേസുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട് നാഷണൽ ഫിലിം ഡവലപ്മെന്റ് കോർപ്പറേഷൻ, സംവ്വിധായകനായ ജബ്ബാർ പട്ടേൽ എന്നിവരോട് കോടതി വിശദീകരണം  തേടിയിരുന്നു. 
> 
> ഇന്നലെ ഈ വിഷയവുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട് ജബ്ബാർ പട്ടേൽ എന്നെ നേരിട്ട് ഫോണിൽ ബന്ധപ്പെടുകയും മലയാളത്തിൽ ഉടൻ തന്നെ  സിനിമ പുറത്തിറക്കാൻ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നതായി അറിയിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. വ്യവഹാരത്തിൽ ഏർപ്പെട്ടിരിക്കുന്നതിനാൽ kdp യുടെ നിർലോഭമായ പിൻതുന്ന ആവശ്യപ്പെട്ട അദ്ദേഹം ഒരു സുപ്രധാന കാര്യം കൂടി വെളിപ്പെടുത്തുകയുണ്ടായി. പ്രസ്തുത സിനിമയുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ടവരുൾപ്പെടെ കേരളത്തിൽ നിന്നുള്ള ലോക പ്രശസ്തരായ ചില ചലച്ചിത്ര പ്രവർത്തകർക്ക് സിനിമ മലയാളത്തിൽ വരുന്നതിനോട് കടുത്ത വിയോജിപ്പാണുള്ളതെന്ന്. കൂടുതൽ  ചർച്ചകൾക്കായി ബബ്ബാർ പട്ടേൽ ആവശ്യപ്പെട്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്. എന്തായാലും ഈ സിനിമ  മലയാളത്തിൽ ഡബ്ബ് ചെയ്ത് പ്രദർശിപ്പിക്കുകയെന്നതല്ലാതെ  യാതൊരു വിട്ടുവീഴ്ചയും നമ്മൾ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നില്ല. ബാബാ സാഹേബ് അംബേദ്ക്കറെ  സ്നേഹിക്കുന്ന  മുഴുവൻ സദ്ഹൃദയരുടെയും ജനാധിപത്യ വാദികളുടെയും  പിൻതുണയും സഹകരണവും അഭ്യർത്ഥിക്കുന്നു. അഭിപ്രായങ്ങൾ അറിയിക്കുമല്ലോ. 
> ജയ് ഭീം. 
> 
> കെ.അംബുജാക്ഷൻ
> പ്രസീഡിയം മെമ്പർ
> കേരള ദലിത് പാന്തേഴ്*സ്.


ഇത് മലയാളത്തിൽ ഡബ്ബ് ചെയ്യാതിരിക്കാൻ കാരണം മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്നെയല്ലേ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> ഇത് മലയാളത്തിൽ ഡബ്ബ് ചെയ്യാതിരിക്കാൻ കാരണം മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്നെയല്ലേ?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


എന്താ കാരണം ?

----------


## Oruvan1

> എന്താ കാരണം ?


Ikkayude english padam malayalikal englishil thanne kandaal mathi enna ahankaaram

----------


## ballu

> Ikkayude english padam malayalikal englishil thanne kandaal mathi enna ahankaaram


Athu ahankaram alla.... I think he has a point. 
Oru cinema athu ethu baashayil annu conceive cheythathu ah baashayil kandal annu real impact undavoo. 
I prefer to watch a film in the language it was made than the dubbed version.... Ah language full manasilvailankil polum...
Baasha, voice /sound ethu okke oru cinemayude emotion convey cheyunathil valiya panku undu.... Dub cheyumpo ah essence muzhuvan povum... 
Subtitle ettu kaanunathu annu oru better option.

----------


## Oruvan1

> Athu ahankaranam alla.... I think he has a point. 
> Oru cinema athu ethu baashayil annu conceive cheythathu ah baashayil kandal annu real impact undavoo. 
> I prefer to watch a film in the language it was made than the dubbed version.... Ah language full manasilvailankil polum...
> Baasha, voice /sound ethu okke oru cinemayude emotion convey cheyunathil valiya panku undu.... Dub cheyumpo ah essence muzhuvan povum... 
> Subtitle ettu kaanunathu annu oru better option.


I have same opinion

ahankaaram ennu chummaa paranjathaa

But annu newsilokke mammootyude ahankaaram enna reethiyil Anu news vannirunnath.

i back his decision

----------


## Antonio

അർത്ഥം മാറിപ്പോയാൽ ഇവിടെ കത്തും... അതാകും..

----------


## ballu

> I have same opinion
> 
> ahankaaram ennu chummaa paranjathaa
> 
> But annu newsilokke mammootyude ahankaaram enna reethiyil Anu news vannirunnath.
> 
> i back his decision


OK. 
They should add Malayalam subtitles and re release on online platform.  The film deserves to be watched by lot more people at least from Kerala.

----------


## Phantom 369

itrayum kashtapettu Englishil Dub cheytit ath arum kanathe poyal engana

----------


## sankar1992

> Athu ahankaram alla.... I think he has a point. 
> Oru cinema athu ethu baashayil annu conceive cheythathu ah baashayil kandal annu real impact undavoo. 
> I prefer to watch a film in the language it was made than the dubbed version.... Ah language full manasilvailankil polum...
> Baasha, voice /sound ethu okke oru cinemayude emotion convey cheyunathil valiya panku undu.... Dub cheyumpo ah essence muzhuvan povum... 
> Subtitle ettu kaanunathu annu oru better option.


Best example aanu Iruvar... mohanlal thanne dub cheythittum... tamil original nte pakuthi feel polum kittiyilla....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> Best example aanu Iruvar... mohanlal thanne dub cheythittum... tamil original nte pakuthi feel polum kittiyilla....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


Yeah.... Oru nivarthi undu enki dub kaanoola

----------


## roshy

അംബേദ്*കർ കേരളത്തിൽ അന്ന് ,റിലീസ് ആയി എന്ന് കേട്ടിരുന്നല്ലോ ?

----------


## Oruvan1

> OK. 
> They should add Malayalam subtitles and re release on online platform.  The film deserves to be watched by lot more people at least from Kerala.


True

netflix and prime will be ideal

----------


## moovybuf

> Yeah.... Oru nivarthi undu enki dub kaanoola


Me too... Hare dubbed movies..prefer subtitles...
Haven't watched ബാഹുബലി still... Malayalam തീരെ സുഖമില്ല കാണാൻ

----------


## ballu

> Me too... Hare dubbed movies..prefer subtitles...
> Haven't watched ബാഹുബലി still... Malayalam തീരെ സുഖമില്ല കാണാൻ


Dubbing kill the soul ...
bahubali 1 njan Malayalam annu kandathu. 
Second part telugu version maatre kandollu..... 

Schoolil padikunna samayathu pakshe kandirunna TV serials/cartoons mikkathum englishil ninum ulla  Hindi dub version ayirunu ennathu irony..... Small wonders, duck tales ,poppoye etc

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

Mammooty is intelligent and am sure he will keep away from the scum of politics. 
Social media scene eppo katta bad annu... Am sure there will be full blown  attack

----------


## mujthaba

> Mammooty is intelligent and am sure he will keep away from the scum of politics. 
> Social media scene eppo katta bad annu... Am sure there will be full blown  attack


Mam oru cinema branthan aan .. angeru vere engodum povan chance illa..

----------


## ballu

> Mam oru cinema branthan aan .. angeru vere engodum povan chance illa..


Hope so.... 
Politicsil vannappo annu rajanikanthinu okke ethirthum aalukal undu ennu manasilaye.... Pettannu angherude maratha origin.. Karnataka background ellam questionable aaayi.....

----------


## manoroogi

> Hope so.... 
> Politicsil vannappo annu rajanikanthinu okke ethirthum aalukal undu ennu manasilaye.... Pettannu angherude maratha origin.. Karnataka background ellam questionable aaayi.....


mam okkey politicsil vannaal theernnu ennu koottiya mathi.....
communist aayathu kondu sure shot aayittu kerum....pakshe....
pinne angottu matham, sinima,  ellaam kootti kozhachu oru parivaaki vidum...athonnum venda...swairamaayi abhinayichu pottey....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> mam okkey politicsil vannaal theernnu ennu koottiya mathi.....
> communist aayathu kondu sure shot aayittu kerum....pakshe....
> pinne angottu matham, sinima,  ellaam kootti kozhachu oru parivaaki vidum...athonnum venda...swairamaayi abhinayichu pottey....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Varilla ennu thanna vishwasam... Unlike lal he doesn't live in a bubble... Reality ariyam... Smart annu... 
Oru pakshe vanna cyber attack low level ayirikum.... Vijay... Joseph vijay annu ennu polatha remainders undavum ...

----------


## Antonio

ഇക്ക വന്നതു തന്നെ.... നോക്കിയിരിക്കാം...

----------


## Mike

ഇത് എല്ലാ election സമയത്തും ഉള്ളതല്ലേ...

Ikka thalavekilla... 



> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## manoroogi

> Varilla ennu thanna vishwasam... Unlike lal he doesn't live in a bubble... Reality ariyam... Smart annu... 
> Oru pakshe vanna cyber attack low level ayirikum.... Vijay... Joseph vijay annu ennu polatha remainders undavum ...


BJP lalne  RS ilekku nominate cheythaal 
ikkaye chilappo LSil irakkum...pinarayi aayittu nalla termsil aanu...
nomination vannaal lalinu ozhinjumaaraanum budhimuttaakum...pulliye sarikkum trapil aaakan kali nadakkanundu...
2 perkkum common sense enna oru saadhanam undenskil irangilla....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk

----------


## manoroogi

> ഇത് എല്ലാ election സമയത്തും ഉള്ളതല്ലേ...
> 
> Ikka thalavekilla...


kollangaaalyi ithu kelkkunnu...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> BJP lalne  RS ilekku nominate cheythaal 
> ikkaye chilappo LSil irakkum...pinarayi aayittu nalla termsil aanu...
> nomination vannaal lalinu ozhinjumaaraanum budhimuttaakum...pulliye sarikkum trapil aaakan kali nadakkanundu...
> 2 perkkum common sense enna oru saadhanam undenskil irangilla....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


It's better to stay out of the mess.... 
Aake alkulthu avum

----------


## mujthaba

> Hope so.... 
> Politicsil vannappo annu rajanikanthinu okke ethirthum aalukal undu ennu manasilaye.... Pettannu angherude maratha origin.. Karnataka background ellam questionable aaayi.....


social media is being misused disgustingly these days by many people .. Anyone can create a mere troll image from anywhere ; ppl without any double thought, forward and broadcast it and hence tarnishes the image of someone.. kazhinja divasam oru troll kandirunnu labelling Sunil P Ilayidom as a racist which I found totally false or opposite. ini varunna kalath oru pole ellarum angeekarikunna arum undavillenn thonnunu.like abdul kalam .. thallaye thalliyalum 2 paksham enn paranja polathe avastha aan. Too much hatred spread across for temperory benefits with silly heads unknowingly playing a part.

----------


## ShahSM

> അംബേദ്*കർ കേരളത്തിൽ അന്ന് ,റിലീസ് ആയി എന്ന് കേട്ടിരുന്നല്ലോ ?


അംബേദ്ക്കർ തീയേറ്റർ റിലീസ് ആയിട്ടില്ലാന്നാണെന്റെ അറിവ്!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> social media is being misused disgustingly these days by many people .. Anyone can create a mere troll image from anywhere ; ppl without any double thought, forward and broadcast it and hence tarnishes the image of someone.. kazhinja divasam oru troll kandirunnu labelling Sunil P Ilayidom as a racist which I found totally false or opposite. ini varunna kalath oru pole ellarum angeekarikunna arum undavillenn thonnunu.like abdul kalam .. thallaye thalliyalum 2 paksham enn paranja polathe avastha aan. Too much hatred spread across for temperory benefits with silly heads unknowingly playing a part.


satyam.... there are so many troll pages out there and less news to feed them.... eppo trollan vendi troll cheyunna avastha annu.... Ellatha sangathi undu ennu paranjhu troll cheyum.... Oru 10-100 troll vannal baseless sambhavam polum satyam annu enna image unduvm....

----------


## Jagmohan

> Varilla ennu thanna vishwasam... Unlike lal he doesn't live in a bubble... Reality ariyam... Smart annu... 
> Oru pakshe vanna cyber attack low level ayirikum.... Vijay... Joseph vijay annu ennu polatha remainders undavum ...


ഇനി ആരൊക്കെ വന്നാലും മോഹൻലാൽ ഒരിക്കലും രാഷ്ട്രീയത്തിൽ ഇറങ്ങില്ല..പിന്നെ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് പറ്റിയ പണിയല്ല രാഷ്ട്രീയം...ഉള്ളിൽ ദേഷ്യം വച്ച് പുറത്തു ചിരിക്കാൻ അയാൾക്ക് അറിയില്ല...ക്ഷമ ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ വേണ്ട ഒരു മേഖലയാണ്..പുള്ളി ചിലപ്പോൾ electionil നിന്നാൽ ജയിച്ചെന്നൊക്കെ വരാം.. പക്ഷെ അധികകാലം പിടിച്ചു നിൽക്കാൻ പറ്റില്ല..

----------


## Mammooka fan

Ivde cinema abhinyikan ikkek samayam kitunila apozha ithu😂😂😂

----------


## twist369

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Election praachaaranathinu povnna time undel ikka rand paripp vada padam cheyyum..😂🤣

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


mammokka nikkan onnum ponilla itokke Kure ketitullatha

----------


## Phantom 369

> social media is being misused disgustingly these days by many people .. Anyone can create a mere troll image from anywhere ; ppl without any double thought, forward and broadcast it and hence tarnishes the image of someone.. kazhinja divasam oru troll kandirunnu labelling Sunil P Ilayidom as a racist which I found totally false or opposite. ini varunna kalath oru pole ellarum angeekarikunna arum undavillenn thonnunu.like abdul kalam .. thallaye thalliyalum 2 paksham enn paranja polathe avastha aan. Too much hatred spread across for temperory benefits with silly heads unknowingly playing a part.


social media kills the society unity

----------


## Mammooka fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


best... 🏃*♂️🏃*♂️🏃*♂️🏃*♂️ theerumanam aayi... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## VinuVerma

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deyvemeeee...... Ethu enthinu ullaa purapaadu aanu

----------


## aashiq1

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kolachiri :Nono:

----------


## sudeepdayal

Oru Major-Ikka padam varanam.. Mission 90 daysinte pakuthi quality enkilum mathi.. Will be much better than all the movies Ikka did in last few years.. Mission is still one of the best action movie Ikka ever did..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bilal john

> Oru Major-Ikka padam varanam.. Mission 90 daysinte pakuthi quality enkilum mathi.. Will be much better than all the movies Ikka did in last few years.. Mission is still one of the best action movie Ikka ever did..Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Major Ravi's best work m90 days aanu IMO.but athu  majorine munnil nirthi thiru cheythath aanenna karakkambi

----------


## Don David

> Major Ravi's best work m90 days aanu IMO.but athu  majorine munnil nirthi thiru cheythath aanenna karakkambi


Athu karakambi alla athaanu sathyam ..

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Ee Thiruvinte vere cinema vallathumundo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chackomaster

> Athu karakambi alla athaanu sathyam ..
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Athentha Thiru cheyyan karyam ??

----------


## chackomaster

> Major Ravi's best work m90 days aanu IMO.but athu  majorine munnil nirthi thiru cheythath aanenna karakkambi


Mission 90 days nalla movie aayirunu.. Athu flop aakan ulla kaaranam, different languages aanu.. Aa movie-il Malayalam, hindi, english, tamil, srilankan tamil oke use cheythittundu.. Theatre-il vechu kaanumbo pettanu pettanu oro scene-il language change cheyuva.. Audience-nu pettanu athy Sync aavilla or follow cheyyan pattilla..

----------


## Don David

> Athentha Thiru cheyyan karyam ??


Majorinte padangalil okke Angane thanne aanu ...angeru army based aayitula karyangal okke cheythukodukkum ennallathe padam cheyyunnath DOP yoo allel associate okke aayirikum...Thiru and Major ravi okke thetti piringhathaanu to my knowledge 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## chackomaster

> Majorinte padangalil okke Angane thanne aanu ...angeru army based aayitula karyangal okke cheythukodukkum ennallathe padam cheyyunnath DOP yoo allel associate okke aayirikum...Thiru and Major ravi okke thetti piringhathaanu to my knowledge 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Apo picket 43 ?

----------


## Don David

> Apo picket 43 ?


No doubt pritvi along with Jomon 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> No doubt pritvi along with Jomon 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Enthu aadhikarikamaayitta aliya oraalude creativitiyude credit veroraalk kodukkunnath?? Mission okke eduthath oru associate director aanenkil pinne avanokke oru kinnan padam enkilum edukkum.. Mission was an out and out Major movie. Same with Keerthichakra.. Athu kazhinh Lalettane preethippeduthan thatti koottiya kurach udayip padangal ozhicha I still feel Major can do better movies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sputnics

> Ee Thiruvinte vere cinema vallathumundo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tamil movies direct cheythittitund -
Theeratha Vilayattu Pillai 
Samar
Naan Sigappu Manithan 
Mr. Chandramouli

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Tamil movies direct cheythittitund -
> Theeratha Vilayattu Pillai 
> Samar
> Naan Sigappu Manithan 
> Mr. Chandramouli


Thanks Bro.. ithonnum kandilla.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Enthu aadhikarikamaayitta aliya oraalude creativitiyude credit veroraalk kodukkunnath?? Mission okke eduthath oru associate director aanenkil pinne avanokke oru kinnan padam enkilum edukkum.. Mission was an out and out Major movie. Same with Keerthichakra.. Athu kazhinh Lalettane preethippeduthan thatti koottiya kurach udayip padangal ozhicha I still feel Major can do better movies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ente ponnu bro ..ithokke annathe timil valare parasyamaya rahasyamaanu ...After keerthichakra and mission 90 days Thirru and Ravi okke thammil clash undaayi ....Ravi annan  filminu aavashyamaya permissions equipments okke eduthu kodukkum ...adhilokke oru hold angerde major pathavi undaakki eduthitund ..athu vech army based aayittulla ella helpum angerude filmsinu kittiyittund....Thiru aanu keerthichakrayum m90d okke complete manage cheythey ....avar thammilulla avipraya vythyasamaanu thirru Kurukshethrayil ninnu vittu ninnathum..pinneedaanu Pradeep jair okke karmayodhayip varunnadh ...

Ithoru aathikaarikamaayi paranghadhalla..ivide ulla senior memversinokke chodhichal avarkk chilapo clear scene explain cheyyan pattiyekkum...!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nairsaab 2 varanam...major ravi ikka again😍
Enthokke paranjaalm m90days kidu padamaanu..

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Tamil movies direct cheythittitund -
> Theeratha Vilayattu Pillai 
> Samar
> Naan Sigappu Manithan 
> Mr. Chandramouli


Ee Thirru alla aa Thirru ....Ithu directer Thiru...

Nhan parangha Thirru  latest Petta DOP !!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Nairsaab 2 varanam...major ravi ikka again😍
> Enthokke paranjaalm m90days kidu padamaanu..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk


Major ravikonnum ikka date kodukilla ... !!! Adhangene aanu !!! 
Mamangam kayinghaal Vinod Vijayan,Nadirshah,Amal Neerad,Midhun Manuel,Ramesh Pisharody ivarkanu preference kooduthal ..mithum film furbo oeter kayinghe undaavoo...

Joshy filmum ikka cheyyum !!! CBI 5 chilappo kanum !!
Ithoke kayingh nokkiya mathi bakkiyullavar okke !!! Ajai vasudevine vare odich vittu ikka ..appoya Major annan ...!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sree Tcr

> .
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ikka Kidu...

----------


## Oruvan1

> Oru Major-Ikka padam varanam.. Mission 90 daysinte pakuthi quality enkilum mathi.. Will be much better than all the movies Ikka did in last few years.. Mission is still one of the best action movie Ikka ever did..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


major ravi lalettane vechu maathrame padam cheyyaavooo..

ennaale athinu oru vrithii kittoo..

----------


## sudeepdayal

> major ravi lalettane vechu maathrame padam cheyyaavooo..
> 
> ennaale athinu oru vrithii kittoo..


Major annane vrithikedakkunnath Lalettan alle... 😀😀😀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> Major annane vrithikedakkunnath Lalettan alle... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


allaaa..
Pattaala vesham major ravi padathil lalettan cheyyanam. 

Mammootty ottum suitable alla

----------


## sputnics

> Ee Thirru alla aa Thirru ....Ithu directer Thiru...
> 
> Nhan parangha Thirru  latest Petta DOP !!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Oh okay - Thanks for the clarification

----------


## jayan143

Turbo Peter ഏതാണ് പ്രോജക്ട്?  ആരാണ് സംവിധാനം? Producer?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Turbo Peter ഏതാണ് പ്രോജക്ട്?  ആരാണ് സംവിധാനം? Producer?


mithun manuel director.. jayasurya hero.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

just thinking Petta poloru padam ikka cheythirunnenkil.. style,look,mass ellam koodi ulla or package.

----------


## kevin

> Ee Thiruvinte vere cinema vallathumundo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same thiru aanu keertichakra enna vadhathinteyum cameraman..

----------


## Raja Sha

> same thiru aanu keertichakra enna vadhathinteyum cameraman..


Keerthichakraye vadham ennokke vilkkano..
Athinte making annathe nilakku quality ullathu thanne ayirunnu..

----------


## Oruvan1

> just thinking Petta poloru padam ikka cheythirunnenkil.. style,look,mass ellam koodi ulla or package.


Same thoughts

kikkiduu aavum

Anwar rasheed vijaarichaal nadakkum. 
No one else would be able to pull it off

----------


## shaniq mon

https://youtu.be/whW68Yk7bPE

Ms പാർവതി യുടെ personel number ഉള്ളവർ  ഇതൊക്കെ ചേച്ചിക്ക് കാണിച്ചു കൊടുക്കണേ ...
21 നൂറ്റാണ്ടിന്റെ കറുത്തമ്മ കിടുക്കി ...

----------


## sha

https://youtu.be/85-Z5UG7kdk

----------


## mujthaba

Puthiya niyamam tamil vasukikk youtube il van abhiprayam anallo .. praises for mam..

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Puthiya niyamam tamil vasukikk youtube il van abhiprayam anallo .. praises for mam..


Tamil movie ayt irangya mathi ayrunu

----------


## ShahSM

> Tamil movie ayt irangya mathi ayrunu


മലയാളത്തിനെന്നാ കുഴപ്പം?

Btw ഇതിൽ ആ പോലീസുകാരിയുടെതും മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെയും ഫോണിലൂടെ സംസാരിക്കുന്ന സംസാരശൈലി മാറ്റമില്ലേ? അതുമാത്രമേ ടിയായി തോന്നിയുള്ളൂ!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> മലയാളത്തിനെന്നാ കുഴപ്പം?
> 
> Btw ഇതിൽ ആ പോലീസുകാരിയുടെതും മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെയും ഫോണിലൂടെ സംസാരിക്കുന്ന സംസാരശൈലി മാറ്റമില്ലേ? അതുമാത്രമേ ടിയായി തോന്നിയുള്ളൂ!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Sthree paksha cinema.parvathy nd teamsinu ishtapedum.mammookayekal kooduthal screenspace nayansinu.

Climax onnu matti pidichirunnel vere level ayene.allelum ak sajan epozhum inganeyanu plot nannavum but enthengilum kurav kanum.His latest film neeyum njanum nalla oru kidilan plot anu but direction vicharicha level varathath kond oru gum illa.

----------


## Malik

> Sthree paksha cinema.parvathy nd teamsinu ishtapedum.mammookayekal kooduthal screenspace nayansinu.
> 
> Climax onnu matti pidichirunnel vere level ayene.allelum ak sajan epozhum inganeyanu plot nannavum but enthengilum kurav kanum.His latest film neeyum njanum nalla oru kidilan plot anu but direction vicharicha level varathath kond oru gum illa.


Angerku paranjittulla pani scriptwriting aanu,direction um cheythu kulamakkum.Chinthamani script okke pulli thanne cheythirunnel oru avastha aayene.Shaji annan athu vere level aakki.

----------


## Mike



----------


## Abin thomas

സംവിധായകൻ വിനയന്റെ മകന്റെ വിവാഹം എറണാകുളം വെച്ച് നടന്നു❤❤ 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

ഒരൊറ്റ വിവാഹ ചടങ്ങും ഒഴിവാക്കുന്നില്ല എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു :Very Happy:

----------


## moovybuf

> Same thoughts
> 
> kikkiduu aavum
> 
> Anwar rasheed vijaarichaal nadakkum. 
> No one else would be able to pull it off


It looks like someone has told Anwar that is a step backward to do out n out commercial movies... 

To do good value commercial movies would be the hardest thing to achieve

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Thevalliparamban

> https://youtu.be/85-Z5UG7kdk


04:12 @Devarajan Master alle?

----------


## Jayan 369

> 


OMG Escape !!!  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Don David

> 04:12 @Devarajan Master alle?


Yes .... :respect:

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

വിനയന്റെ മകളുടെ കല്യാണത്തിന്ന് പങ്കെടുത്തോ ?


> സംവിധായകൻ വിനയന്റെ മകന്റെ വിവാഹം എറണാകുളം വെച്ച് നടന്നു❤❤ 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> വിനയന്റെ മകളുടെ കല്യാണത്തിന്ന് പങ്കെടുത്തോ ?


vinayante makan not makal ..........vishnu vinayan

----------


## sha



----------


## ShahSM

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jayan 369

Ambedkar with Subtitle  :Clap:  https://www.facebook.com/46207875384...0641326988813/

----------


## Abin thomas

> വിനയന്റെ മകളുടെ കല്യാണത്തിന്ന് പങ്കെടുത്തോ ?


Yes not daughter his son.

----------


## Antonio

> Yes not daughter his son.


yes.. അങ്ങേര് ഒക്കെ മാക്സിമം ചൊറിഞ്ഞാലും പുള്ളി പോയി.

----------


## Ravi

idathupaksha sahayathrikayanaya mammoottye Padmabhushan puraskkarathinu recommend cheyyatha idathu paksha sarkkar !!!!!

----------


## roshy

> idathupaksha sahayathrikayanaya mammoottye Padmabhushan puraskkarathinu recommend cheyyatha idathu paksha sarkkar !!!!!


അതിപ്പോൾ state അവാർഡിന്റെ കാര്യത്തിലും ഇടതു പക്ഷ സർക്കാർ ഇക്കയെ തഴഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ടല്ലോ

----------


## Abin thomas

> idathupaksha sahayathrikayanaya mammoottye Padmabhushan puraskkarathinu recommend cheyyatha idathu paksha sarkkar !!!!!


Recommend cheythille recommend cheythavarude list vanno.last yr ikkaye recommend cheythirunnu ah list manorama publish cheythirunnu.mammooka lalettan,mt,kalamamdalam gopi oke anu sthiram govt recommend cheyunnath.ee varsham cheythille.

----------


## Ravi

> Recommend cheythille recommend cheythavarude list vanno.last yr ikkaye recommend cheythirunnu ah list manorama publish cheythirunnu.mammooka lalettan,mt,kalamamdalam gopi oke anu sthiram govt recommend cheyunnath.ee varsham cheythille.


recommend cheythittum valiya karyamilla.....ippozhathe govt -il ninnum mammoottykku Padma awardo national awardo onnum kittan ponilla....athu vere karyam.....

----------


## Ravi

> അതിപ്പോൾ state അവാർഡിന്റെ കാര്യത്തിലും ഇടതു പക്ഷ സർക്കാർ ഇക്കയെ തഴഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ടല്ലോ


enthinavo ivarude moodum thangi nadakkunnathu.....
Congressine support cheythirunnuvenkil kooduthal mecham undayene........

----------


## Raja Sha

Tamil nadu sarkar recommend cheythu kittiyenkile ulloo..

----------


## Raja Sha

Oduvil gandhikku nobel sammanam kittathathu pole
Mammoottikku pathmabhushan kittathe career avasanichu poyalum athbhuthappedanilla..
Pakshe athukondu gandhiyudeyo, mammoottiyudeyo mahathwathinu kuravonnum varanum ponilla

----------


## Ravi

> Tamil nadu sarkar recommend cheythu kittiyenkile ulloo..


Yes...of course.
Next DMK government vannal athinu chance undu.....centralil congress govt-um varanam.....

----------


## ikkafan

> enthinavo ivarude moodum thangi nadakkunnathu.....
> Congressine support cheythirunnuvenkil kooduthal mecham undayene........


Angeru awards/mecham undaavan aano pulliyude political nilapaadil urachu nilkunnath. Dont under estimate ikka  :Doh:  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikkafan

> Tamil nadu sarkar recommend cheythu kittiyenkile ulloo..


Ivdunn recommend cheytha list vellathum purathu vanno 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> enthinavo ivarude moodum thangi nadakkunnathu.....
> Congressine support cheythirunnuvenkil kooduthal mecham undayene........


Ath ororutharudem personal choice alle.party activitiesil onnum ikka participate cheyunnullalo.party nokathe thanne nalla role vannapo yathra cheythille.

Athra party nokunna al yathra film cheyilla.

----------


## roshy

> Ivdunn recommend cheytha list vellathum purathu vanno 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


പണ്ട് റസൂൽ പൂക്കുട്ടിക്ക് തമിഴ് നാട്ടിൽ നിന്നാണ് നോമിനേഷൻ പോയത് ,കേരളത്തിൽ നിന്നും നോമിനേഷൻ പോയത് രവി പിള്ള യെ പോലുള്ള കുത്തക മുതലാളിമാർക്കും 😀

----------


## arjunan

> enthinavo ivarude moodum thangi nadakkunnathu.....
> Congressine support cheythirunnuvenkil kooduthal mecham undayene........



rashtreeya nilapadu pullide personel kaaryam.
But oru superstar eppozhum neutral aayi nilkkunnatha nallathu. parasyamaaya idathu paksha chaayvum, party channel MD sthanavum okke career il nastam allathe oru mechavum undaakeetilla.    :Unhappy:

----------


## shivankuty

> idathupaksha sahayathrikayanaya mammoottye Padmabhushan puraskkarathinu recommend cheyyatha idathu paksha sarkkar !!!!!


Kazhnja kollam mohnlalnm mamootykm ivdnu nomntn aychthnu..but arkum kodthla

----------


## Mammooka fan

In tkm college 
Goosebumps ❤️❤️❤️❤️

Avde college il film festival nadakuva
last day ann Innu

Rajamanikyam special show ittu 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aromal1095

ithu kandu nokku Sajeev and B unnikrishanan parayunnathokke ???? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kiq_DdiPw8g

----------


## Mike

Anu Sithara...... 

enganeyum oru Fan Girl.........

----------


## King Amal

Kidukki...  :Band: 


> In tkm college 
> Goosebumps ❤️❤️❤️❤️
> 
> Avde college il film festival nadakuva
> last day ann Innu
> 
> Rajamanikyam special show ittu 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Young Mega Star

> In tkm college 
> Goosebumps ❤️❤️❤️❤️
> 
> Avde college il film festival nadakuva
> last day ann Innu
> 
> Rajamanikyam special show ittu 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Video undo

----------


## classic

Mammookka udane oru pakka mass movie Tamil il cheyyanam.. with a lead star.. oru equal role il.. Dialogues + style okke aayi ang arang thakarkkanam..

Mammookka yude versatility kand Tamizhar antham vidanam..

----------


## Don David

> 


Immari sadhananagale okke oyivakkan endhu poojayaa nadathendath deviyee  :Thinking: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Angane onnum parayan pattilla..

Rajamanikyam director + first look okke kandappol valipp padamakumo enn peeichirunnu..

Gangster director + first look kandappol athimaraka Gangster movie aakumenn karuthi..

Avasaanam sambhavichatho.. Eth Padam engane varumenn parayan pattilla.. Aake vendath Mammookka oru interesting aaya story or idea (mass movies) kettal mathram commit cheyyalanu..




> Immari sadhananagale okke oyivakkan endhu poojayaa nadathendath deviyee 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Video undo


Und
But engane post chyande enn aryulaa

----------


## Don David

> Angane onnum parayan pattilla..
> 
> Rajamanikyam director + first look okke kandappol valipp padamakumo enn peeichirunnu..
> 
> Gangster director + first look kandappol athimaraka Gangster movie aakumenn karuthi..
> 
> Avasaanam sambhavichatho.. Eth Padam engane varumenn parayan pattilla.. Aake vendath Mammookka oru interesting aaya story or idea (mass movies) kettal mathram commit cheyyalanu..


But what is promising with Nishad Koya ... 

When he gets an oppertunity ,he wasted it badly ...!! 

And i am very much sure ,if he starts this movie with mammookka ,the film will ends up as so called parippuvada setup..

And more over ,marchil onnum shoot nadakilla ..ikka mamangam comolete cheythadhinu shesham ,Haneef Adeni/Nadirshah/Ramesh Pisharady ithil aaru aadhyam varunna avarkkanu date ...!!mostly Ameer aavum Haneef adeni scripted Vinod Vijayan movie ...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Angane onnum parayan pattilla..
> 
> Rajamanikyam director + first look okke kandappol valipp padamakumo enn peeichirunnu..
> 
> Gangster director + first look kandappol athimaraka Gangster movie aakumenn karuthi..
> 
> Avasaanam sambhavichatho.. Eth Padam engane varumenn parayan pattilla.. Aake vendath Mammookka oru interesting aaya story or idea (mass movies) kettal mathram commit cheyyalanu..


Athu poleyaano ithu.. Ithu thatti koottu Team aanenn already ariyunna aalalle.. Ordinary first half mathram kuzhappamillathe ezhuthi.. Sure shot average movie edukkunna aalu.. enthu kondum ozhivakenda project 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Aa Haneef Adeni movie koodi ozhivayi Kunhachan 2 start aaya mathiyayirunnu.. Shaji Papuan style BGM okke ittu Mammootiye Mithun Manuel present cheyyunnath kaanan iniyum wait cheyyan kazhiyilla.. Ho!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Aa Haneef Adeni movie koodi ozhivayi Kunhachan 2 start aaya mathiyayirunnu.. Shaji Papuan style BGM okke ittu Mammootiye Mithun Manuel present cheyyunnath kaanan iniyum wait cheyyan kazhiyilla.. Ho!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vinod vijayan aanu directer ....industryil 15 years inu nele anubhavasambathulla directer aanu ...Haneef script average undel polum kidukki kalayaan kelpulla directer aanu ...so hope vekkaam...!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

> idathupaksha sahayathrikayanaya mammoottye Padmabhushan puraskkarathinu recommend cheyyatha idathu paksha sarkkar !!!!!


Kerala state listil mammookkayude Peru undayirunallo??

----------


## Phantom 369

> enthinavo ivarude moodum thangi nadakkunnathu.....
> Congressine support cheythirunnuvenkil kooduthal mecham undayene........


2014,2015il okke ikkaye tazhanjath ee Congress thanne alle

----------


## classic

Njan paranjath aale nokkiyalla plot, ideas I& scriptyanu vilayiruthendath ennanu.. ath cheyyendath nammalalla thaanum..




> Immari sadhananagale okke oyivakkan endhu poojayaa nadathendath deviyee 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk





> Aa Haneef Adeni movie koodi ozhivayi Kunhachan 2 start aaya mathiyayirunnu.. Shaji Papuan style BGM okke ittu Mammootiye Mithun Manuel present cheyyunnath kaanan iniyum wait cheyyan kazhiyilla.. Ho!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mayavi

marchil Nishad Koya chit ram then mamankam

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


 :Ok: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> 


പണ്ട് അഭിപ്രായ വ്യത്യാസം ഉണ്ടായതാ..

Btw any chance for മഞ്ജു ???

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Abin thomas

Super starumayulla udakellam theernnennu thonnunu.vinyan's new fb post

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## manoroogi

> Super starumayulla udakellam theernnennu thonnunu.vinyan's new fb post
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


HARI sir sambavam aaloru SP aanenkilum BACK BONE ullavan aanu.......
ikka was always generous to HARI sir...
despite typical shot temper arrogance towards him....upto an extent he aslo deserved that....
fine to see both together.....

----------


## manoroogi

> പണ്ട് അഭിപ്രായ വ്യത്യാസം ഉണ്ടായതാ..
> 
> Btw any chance for മഞ്ജു ???


havoo...samaadhaanam....ithavana enkilum ikkaye vechallo...
ini ettanu kurachu rest edukaam....
saadharana oru hit kazhinjaal ettan padamaanu pathivu....

----------


## Mike

ettane eni venda.. :Biggrin: 

fahad padam cheyumbo moopar koode koode pazhaya mohalaline kitiyitundu ennu parayarundu...  :Choriyal: 






> havoo...samaadhaanam....ithavana enkilum ikkaye vechallo...
> ini ettanu kurachu rest edukaam....
> saadharana oru hit kazhinjaal ettan padamaanu pathivu....

----------


## manoroogi

> Kerala state listil mammookkayude Peru undayirunallo??


pidikkumbo pulinkombu pidikkanam...
LDF oru onja nuclear karaarintey peril veruthey UPA vittathil pinne sasi modil aanu....koduthittonnum oru kaaryavumilla...to be honest LOKSABHA yilekku avare vittittum kaaryamilla....
CONG ikkaye promotionokkey vilikaarundu...
adutha thavana UPA keriyaal ikkakku koduthu UPA kurachu vote edukkum....
allenkil NDA secular and pluralistic aanennu kaanikaan IKKAKKU koduthu kodoora political game kalikkum.....same in case of national award.....too...

----------


## Abin thomas

> pidikkumbo pulinkombu pidikkanam...
> LDF oru onja nuclear karaarintey peril veruthey UPA vittathil pinne sasi modil aanu....koduthittonnum oru kaaryavumilla...to be honest LOKSABHA yilekku avare vittittum kaaryamilla....
> CONG ikkaye promotionokkey vilikaarundu...
> adutha thavana UPA keriyaal ikkakku koduthu UPA kurachu vote edukkum....
> allenkil NDA secular and pluralistic aanennu kaanikaan IKKAKKU koduthu kodoora political game kalikkum.....same in case of national award.....too...


Padmabhooshan anel lalettanum mammookaykum mt sirnum madhu sirnum oke enthinte peril epo koduthalum ath arhatha ullath thanneya.chiranjeevi nd rajnik medikamengil why not malayalam actors?.

Pinne national award.arhatha undel koduthal mathy.ee varsham mammookayk kittanam ennanu agraham,but vere mikacha performance undengil athinu kodukanam.enthayalum oru nomination engilum sure anu.

----------


## manoroogi

> ettane eni venda..
> 
> fahad padam cheyumbo moopar koode koode pazhaya mohalaline kitiyitundu ennu parayarundu...


veruthey ettane kondu pazhaya bhaavangal thanne veendum repeat adippikkum....athum paathi ventha scriptil....athu venda....ikka, jayaram pinne oru fahadh...athokke kazhinju pathukkey mathi......open date aaya kaaranam script polum kelakaathe bavoor sirum ,ettanum anthikaattekku bus pidikkum.....ippolathe avasthayil athu venda.....kurachu kazhiyatte....

----------


## manoroogi

> Padmabhooshan anel lalettanum mammookaykum mt sirnum madhu sirnum oke enthinte peril epo koduthalum ath arhatha ullath thanneya.chiranjeevi nd rajnik medikamengil why not malayalam actors?.
> 
> Pinne national award.arhatha undel koduthal mathy.ee varsham mammookayk kittanam ennanu agraham,but vere mikacha performance undengil athinu kodukanam.enthayalum oru nomination engilum sure anu.


PRANCHIYETTAN and the saint enna sinimayil paranja kaaryangal 90% crct aanu...clear politics thanneyaanu ee awards okkey......allenkil MGR nokkey bharath ratna kodukkumo?😆
2033 il ithu modikku kodukkunnathum kaanaam....
ithinartham genuine personsinu kodukkunnilla ennalla...kalam poleyullavarkku kodukkunumundu...
ippo fully politics aayi ennu maathram.....
anyway ikka paranjathu sariyaanu janangaludey award mathi ennathu.....

----------


## King Amal

❤❤

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## chandru

Mammukka coming Ottappalam..for Mamamankam...next schedule..

----------


## King Amal

Enn muthal? 


> Mammukka coming Ottappalam..for Mamamankam...next schedule..


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## sha



----------


## Mike



----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

@ Attukal Temple

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

*​Ithil nalla Chullan ayittundallo*

----------


## Antonio

Photos ellam kidilolkkidilam

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Next national award ennanu announce cheyyuka??

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> Next national award ennanu announce cheyyuka??
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


april aanennu thonnunnu....

----------


## roshy

മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നിരീക്ഷകന്*

പേരന്*പ് എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ കേരള പ്രീമിയര്*വേളയില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി നടത്തിയ മറുപടിപ്രസംഗത്തിലെ വാക്കുകള്* രസകരമായിരുന്നു... മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ തിരിച്ചു തരാന്* തമിഴ് സംവിധായകനായ റാം വേണ്ടി വന്നുവെന്നായിരുന്ന മലയാളി സംവിധായകരുടെ വാക്കുകളുടെ കാതല്*... മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വാനോളം പുകഴ്ത്തിയ സംവിധായകരുടെ പ്രസംഗങ്ങള്*ക്കു ശേഷം മമ്മൂട്ടി പറഞ്ഞു, ഞാനിവിടെ വെറുതെ നടക്കുമ്പോഴല്ല റാം എന്നെ വിളിച്ചു കൊണ്ടു പോയി അഭിനയിപ്പിച്ചത്. നിങ്ങള്* ഇവിടെ എനിക്കു തന്ന ക്യാരക്റ്ററുകള്* അവതരിപ്പിച്ചതു കണ്ടതിനാലാണ്... മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ വാക്കുകള്* പ്രധാനമാണ്...വികാരാധീനരാക്കുന്ന ഒരു മറുപടിയാണത്. 

ഇത്തരം പ്രസംഗങ്ങള്* അദ്ദേഹത്തില്* നിന്ന് ഒന്നിലധികം തവണ കേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്... അതിലൊന്ന് എഷ്യാനെറ്റ് അവാര്*ഡില്* എംടിയെ ആദരിക്കുമ്പോഴാണ്... പൊതുവെ അഹങ്കാരിയായി കരുതപ്പെടുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടി വളരെയധികം വിനയാന്വിതനും വികാരവാനുമായാണു പ്രസംഗിച്ചത്. തന്റെ എല്ലാ ഗുരുദക്ഷിണയും കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച രീതിയില്* അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നതിലൂടെ എംടിക്കു മുന്നില്* അര്*പ്പിക്കുന്നു(ഇതായിരിക്കില്ല ശരിക്കു പറഞ്ഞ വാക്കുകള്*.. എങ്കിലും അര്*ത്ഥം ഇതാണ്).

അതേ പോലെ മഹാരാജാസ് കോളെജിലെ പൂര്*വ്വ വിദ്യാര്*ത്ഥി സംഗമത്തിലാണെന്നു തോന്നുന്നു, അല്ലെങ്കില്* ഡോ.ലീലാവതി ടീച്ചറുടെ നവതിയാഘോഷത്തിലോ, ടീച്ചര്* തന്റെ ഉച്ചാരണത്തെ ശരിയാക്കിയതിനെ കുറിച്ച് സോദാഹരണം അദ്ദേഹം സംസാരിക്കുകയുണ്ടായി... 'വൈസ്രവണന്*' എന്നു പറഞ്ഞപ്പോള്* 'വൈശ്രവണ'നാണെന്നും അതിലെ 'ശ'യ്ക്ക് സ്*ട്രെസ്സ് കൊടുക്കേണ്ടതിനെപ്പറ്റി ടീച്ചര്* വ്യക്തമാക്കിയതിനെപ്പറ്റി അദ്ദേഹം ഓര്*ത്തു പറഞ്ഞു... ഇന്നു മലയാളം ഏറ്റവും നന്നായി ഉച്ചരിക്കണമെന്ന് ശഠിക്കുന്ന നടന്മാരില്* ഒന്നാമന്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ് എന്നു തോന്നുന്നു. സദസിന്റെ വികാരമറിഞ്ഞ് സ്വാഭാവികമായി പ്രതികരിക്കാനുള്ള മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ നിരീക്ഷണപാടവം അനന്യമാണെന്നാണു പറഞ്ഞു വന്നത്.

അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ നടനവൈഭവം കാണാന്* പേരന്*പ് കാണണമെന്ന് നിര്*ബന്ധമില്ല... പേരന്*പിനെ തനിയാവര്*ത്തനവും ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടിയുമായി പലരും താരതമ്യപ്പെടുത്തിക്കണ്ടു... ക്യാരക്റ്ററിന്റെ കാര്യത്തില്* ശരിയായിരിക്കാം... പക്ഷേ എല്ലാ സിനിമകളിലും മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇതു തന്നെ ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്... മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടന്റെ ജീവിതത്തിലെ നിരീക്ഷണ പാടവം തന്നയാണ് പലപ്പോഴും മികച്ച കഥാപാത്രപൂര്*ണതയ്ക്ക് അദ്ദേഹത്തെ സഹായിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടാവുക. 

നടന്* പൃഥ്വിരാജ് വണ്*വേടിക്കറ്റ് എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ചിത്രീകരണവേളയില്* പറഞ്ഞ ഒരു കാര്യമുണ്ട്, മമ്മൂട്ടി ആരാധകരെ കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്യുന്ന രീതി. കൂളിംഗ് ഗ്ലാസ് ഇട്ട് വെളുക്കെ ചിരിച്ച് അദ്ദേഹം ഇടയ്ക്ക് കൈപൊക്കി കാണിക്കും... സത്യസന്ധമായി പറഞ്ഞാല്* ഇതൊരു കണ്*കെട്ടു വിദ്യയാണ്. കൂടിനില്*ക്കുന്നവരില്* ആരെയും പരിചയമില്ല, എന്നാല്* അദ്ദേഹം അവരെ ഗൗനിക്കുന്നുണ്ട് എന്ന് ഓരോരുത്തര്*ക്കും തോന്നും.. അത് ഉറപ്പിക്കുന്നതാണ് ആ ഇടയ്ക്കിടെയുള്ള ആ കൈപൊക്കി കാണിക്കല്*, ഇവിടെ അദ്ദേഹം ആരെയും നിരാശപ്പെടുത്തുന്നില്ല... കൂളിംഗ് ഗ്ലാസ് ധരിച്ച് നില്*ക്കുമ്പോള്* അടുത്തുള്ളവരെ പോലും അദ്ദേഹം സ്റ്റഡി ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്. വെറുതേ ഒരു പ്ലെയിന്* കണ്ണട ധരിച്ച് ആള്*ക്കൂട്ടത്തില്* നിന്നാല്*പ്പോലും നാം തൊട്ടടുത്തുള്ളവരെ ഇമയനക്കി ശ്രദ്ധിക്കുന്നത് അവര്* പോലും മനസിലാക്കില്ല, കാരണം അവരെ സംബന്ധിച്ച് നാം നേരേ വിദൂരതയിലേക്കാണു നോക്കുന്നത്. 

മമ്മൂട്ടി ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതല്* പഴി കേട്ടിട്ടുള്ളതും കൂളിംഗ് ഗ്ലാസിന്റെ പേരിലായിരിക്കും. അതേ കൂളിംഗ്ഗ്ലാസ് നിര്*ണായകമായിരുന്ന രാജമാണിക്യം എന്ന സിനിമയില്*... നടത്തിയ പ്രകടനവും ശ്രദ്ധേയം. അതിലെ ലൗഡായ കോമഡിരംഗങ്ങള്* ഒരു പ്രത്യേക രംഗത്തിലേക്കുള്ള കൂട്ടിക്കൊണ്ടുവരലാണ്. ഒരു നടന്റെ കണ്ണാണ് അഭിനയത്തില്* നിര്*ണായകം. ഒന്നോര്*ക്കു നോക്കൂ... മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഏതു പ്രകടനമാണ് ഏറ്റവും ക്ലിക്കായിട്ടുള്ളത്, വളരെയധികം സ്*നേഹാദരവുകള്* അനുഭവിച്ച പ്രോട്ടഗണിസ്റ്റ് ഒരു നിര്*ണായക ഘട്ടത്തില്* എല്ലാം നഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടവന്റെ, എല്ലാവരാലും തെറ്റിദ്ധരിക്കപ്പെടുകയും ചെയ്തവന്റെ വേദന. ശേഷം ആ മറനീക്കി പുറത്തു വരുമ്പോഴുള്ള വേദനയില്* കുതിര്*ന്ന ഗദ്ഗദകണ്ഠനായി പറയുന്ന ഡയലോഗുകളും അദ്ദേഹം അഭിനയിച്ച ഭൂരിഭാഗം സിനിമകളിലും കാണാം. 

മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ മലയാളിയുടെ വല്യേട്ടനായി സങ്കല്*പ്പിച്ചു കൊണ്ടുള്ള ഒരു സ്റ്റഡി മുമ്പ് ഒരു മാഗസിന്* നടത്തിയിരുന്നു. മോഹന്* ലാല്* ഇല്*പ്പം കുസൃതിക്കാരനായ മലയാളിയായും. ഇതിന്റെ അടിസ്ഥാനം വിങ്ങുന്ന ഹൃദയത്തോടെയുള്ള മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പറയാതെ പറയുന്ന ഭാവവ്യതിയാനങ്ങളും കണ്ഠമിറിയുള്ള ശബ്ദമോഡുലേഷനുമൊക്കെയാണ്. രാജമാണിക്യത്തില്* ഇതിന്റെ ഒരു വെല്ലുവിളി നിറഞ്ഞ വേരിയേഷന്* കാണാം. ശത്രുപക്ഷത്തു കാണുന്ന അനിയനോടും അനിയത്തിയോടും അമ്മയോടും സംസാരിക്കുന്ന സെന്റിമെന്റല്* സീന്*... അതില്* ക്ലോസപ്പ് രംഗങ്ങളില്* കണ്ണ് ഉപയോഗിക്കാന്* പറ്റില്ല... കൂളിംഗ് ഗ്ലാസ് വെച്ചു മറച്ചതിനാല്* ഈ വികാരം ഡയലോഗ് ഡെലിവെറിക്കൊപ്പം മമ്മൂട്ടി കവിളെല്ലിന്റെ ചലനങ്ങള്* ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നു. പതിവില്ലാത്ത ലൗഡ് കോമഡിയുടെ ഉപയോഗവും മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പ്രചനത്തിലെ യുഎസ്പിയായ ഈ പ്രകടനം പ്രേക്ഷകരില്* തറപ്പിക്കാന്* വേണ്ടിയുള്ളതായിരുന്നു എന്നു തോന്നും.

മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അഭിനയത്തിന്റെ അടക്കി പിടിച്ച ഊഷ്മളതയെക്കുറിച്ച് വിദേശ മാധ്യമപ്രവര്*ത്തകന്* ഡെറിക് മാല്*ക്കം പറഞ്ഞത് ഇതിനെയാണ്... ഈയിടെ പേരന്*പിന്റെ റിവ്യൂവില്* ആരോ അത് എടുത്തു പറഞ്ഞു. മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന താരത്തിന്റെ വിപണി സാധ്യത കണ്ടിട്ടാണെങ്കില്*പ്പോലും കാമ്പും പ്രമേയഭദ്രതയും വേറിട്ടൊരു തത്വചിന്തയും അനുഭവിപ്പിച്ച ചിത്രമാണ് മുന്നറിയിപ്പ്.  സൂക്ഷ്മാഭിനയം എത്രത്തോളം പ്രമേയത്തിന്റെ സത്യസന്ധതയ്ക്ക് മുതല്* കൂട്ടാമെന്നതിന്റെ സാക്ഷ്യമാണ് എനിക്ക് ആ ചിത്രം. മമ്മൂട്ടി വളരെ ഗംഭീരമായി പ്രകടനം നടത്തിയതാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഹൈലൈറ്റ്. ഇതേ പോലെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ വണ്*മാന്* ഷോ പ്രകടനം അത്ഭുതപ്പെടുത്തിയ  മറ്റൊരു ചിത്രം രഞ്ജിത്തിന്റെ കേരള കഫെയിലെ ലാല്* ജോസ് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത പുറംകാഴ്ചകളിലെ കഥാപാത്രമാണ്. ആദ്യകാഴ്ചയില്* മറ്റുള്ളവരെ വെറുപ്പിക്കുന്ന കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്റെ മുഖഭാവത്തില്*പോലും ഊറിയിരിക്കുന്ന ആശങ്ക, വേദന, എല്ലാം മുഴുവന്* വ്യക്തമാക്കാതെ പ്രതിഫലിപ്പിക്കുകയും കഥയുടെ ക്ലൈമാക്*സില്* നമ്മെ അയാളുടെ കൂടെ കൂട്ടുകയും ചെയ്യുന്ന വൈഭവം. 

മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ നിരീക്ഷണത്തിന്റെ വേരൊരു തലം നോക്കാം. വിധേയനില്* കന്നട കലര്*ന്ന കാസര്*ഗോഡന്* മലയാളം സംസാരിക്കുന്ന ഭാസ്*കരപട്ടേലരുടെ സ്ലാംഗ് കോമിക് രീതിയില്* അനുകരിച്ചിരിക്കുകയാണ് ചട്ടമ്പനാട് എന്ന ഷാഫി ചിത്രത്തില്*... അത് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് പുതിയതല്ല... എങ്കിലും ഹോട്ടലില്* റെഡിയായിരിക്കുമ്പോഴും മറ്റും ചുമ്മാ കന്നട സീരിയലുകള്* ഒക്കെ കാണും... ചോദിക്കുമ്പോള്* ഇതില്* നിന്നൊക്കെ വല്ലതും കിട്ടുമെടാ എന്ന് പറയും...(ഒരു സിനിമ പത്രപ്രവര്*ത്തക സുഹൃത്തിന്റെ റെഫറന്*സ്). വര്*ഷങ്ങള്*ക്കു ശേഷം പുത്തന്*പണത്തില്* ഇതേ ഭാഷ ഉപയോഗിച്ചപ്പോള്* ഈ രണ്ടു ക്യാരക്റ്റിന്റെയും അടരുകള്* അദ്ദേഹം ഇതിലേക്കു സന്നിവേശിപ്പിച്ചു. എന്നാല്* പ്രാദേശികമായ ഭാഷാ പ്രയോഗത്തിനപ്പുറം പ്രകടനം കൊണ്ട് മൂന്നു വ്യത്യസ്ത ആളുകളെന്നു തോന്നിപ്പിക്കാനുമായി. 

ഒരിടയ്ക്ക് സ്ലാങ്ങുകളുടെ ഐവേറുകളിയായിരുന്നു മമ്മൂട്ടി സിനിമകള്*... അതില്* ഏറ്റവും ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടത് മമ്മൂട്ടി പോഞ്ഞിക്കര ഭാഷ സംസാരിക്കുന്ന തൊമ്മനും മക്കളുമാണ്. തേവരെ 'തേവാര്' എന്നു വിളിക്കുന്നതില്* പടിഞ്ഞാറന്* കൊച്ചിദ്വീപു ഭാഷയുടെ സൂക്ഷ്മതകള്* കാണാം. മായാവി എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലും ഇത് നന്നായി അവതരിപ്പിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. കഴിക്കോടന്* ഭാഷ അവതരിപ്പിച്ച ബസ് കണ്ടക്റ്ററില്* സിറ്റി ബസിലെ ജീവനക്കാരുടെ സ്ലാങ്ങും അവരുടെ ചില സാധാരണ ചലനങ്ങളും പടിച്ചെടുത്ത് അവതരിപ്പിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു. 

തൃശൂര്* ഭാഷയെന്നു കേള്*ക്കുമ്പോള്* ഇന്നസന്റ് പറയാറുള്ള ഇരിങ്ങാലക്കുടെ ഭാഷയാണ് മറ്റു ജില്ലകാരില്* പെട്ടെന്നു വരിക. നീട്ടിയും കുറുക്കിയും നാടകീയമായി തന്ന ഇന്നസന്റ് അത് അവതരിപ്പിക്കാറുണ്ട്. എന്നാല്* തൃശൂര്* ടൗണിലെയും മറ്റും ഭാഷയില്* വ്യത്യാസമുണ്ട്... അത് പ്രാഞ്ചിയേട്ടനില്* കറക്റ്റാണ്... ആ, പോയേട വിളിയൊക്കെ.. സൂക്ഷ്മാഭിനയത്തില്* തൃശൂര്*കാരന്റെ ശുദ്ധഗതിയും കൗശലവും മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്മയത്വത്തോടെ വിളക്കിച്ചേര്*ത്തിരിക്കുന്നു. തൃശൂര്* ഭാഷ തന്നെയാണ് സിവി ശ്രീരാമന്റ പൊന്തന്*മാടയിലും വിധേയഭാവത്തടെ അവതരിപ്പിച്ചത്. ചില വീട്ടു പണികളും കുക്കിംഗും ഒക്കെ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കു കൃതഹസ്തമാണെന്നു തോന്നിപ്പിക്കുന്ന പ്രകടനം ഉണ്ടായിട്ടുണ്ട്. രാപ്പകലിലെ ചക്ക വെട്ടുന്ന സീന്*, തുറുപ്പു ഗുലാനിലെ സംസാരിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് തട്ടു കടയില്* ഉപ്പും കുരുമുളകുപൊടിയുമൊക്കെ വിതറുന്ന സീന്* ഒക്കെ ഇത്തരത്തില്* ചിന്തിപ്പിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. അതേ പോലെ കറുത്ത പക്ഷികളിലെ തമിഴന്* തേപ്പുകാരന്*..അത്രയ്ക്ക് ഡൗണ്* ടു എര്*ത്തായ ഒരു ക്യാരക്റ്ററല്ല മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന വ്യക്തിയുടെ പ്രതിച്ഛായ എന്നു വരുമ്പോഴാണ് ഇത് അത്ഭുതമാകുന്നത് കേട്ടോ... 

മതിലുകളിലെ ബഷീര്* എന്ന കഥാപാത്രത്തെപ്പറ്റി മമ്മൂട്ടി പറയുന്നത്, താന്* കണ്ടിട്ടുള്ള ബഷീര്* എന്ന കഥാകൃത്തിന്റെ രൂപം ഒരിക്കലും പാത്രസൃഷ്ടിയില്* കടന്നുവന്നിട്ടില്ലെന്നാണ്. വായന സന്തതം കൊണ്ടു നടക്കുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് അതു ബഷീര്* ആണെന്ന് അറിയാം. വായനക്കാരന്* കണ്ട ബഷീറിന്റെ അപാരമായ സെന്*സ് ഓഫ് ഹ്യൂമര്* മാത്രം പാത്രസൃഷ്ടിയില്* കൊണ്ടുവരാന്* മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കായി. മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പെട്ടിയില്* എവിടെ പോകുമ്പോഴും കാണുന്നത് കുറച്ചു വസ്ത്രങ്ങളും പുസ്തകങ്ങളുമായിരിക്കും... ആ ശീലമുള്ളവരെ എന്നും ബഹുമാനമാണ്. എംടി കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെയും സക്കറിയയുടെ ഭാസ്*കര പട്ടേലരെയും മതിലുകളിലെ ബഷീറിനെയും സിവി ശ്രീരാമന്റെ പൊന്തന്*മാട, പുറം കാഴ്ചയിലെ 'അയാളും'  ഉള്*ക്കൊണ്ടിട്ടുള്ളതില്*വായന തീര്*ച്ചയായും അദ്ദേഹത്തെ സഹായിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടാകാം. 

ഇതിഹാസ സ്വഭാവമുള്ള കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ അഭിനയിക്കുമ്പോഴും വായനയും ഭാവനയും ഉപയോഗിക്കാറുണ്ട്. ഒരിക്കലും കാണാത്ത ചന്തുവിനെയും പഴശിരാജയെയും അംബേദ്കറെയും അവതരിപ്പിച്ചപ്പോള്* അദ്ദേഹം ഇത് പ്രായോഗികമാക്കി. പഴശിരാജയില്* കൈതേരി മാക്കത്തെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുമ്പോള്* അവര്* ഒരു രാജ്ഞിയാണ് ആ ഒരു പ്രൗഢി ചലനങ്ങള്* വേണമെന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടി പറഞ്ഞുതന്നുവെന്ന് ഓര്*ക്കുന്നു കനിഹ. ഒട്ടേറെ പേര്* അനുകരിക്കുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടി അനുകരിച്ചിട്ടുള്ളവരുണ്ട്... ജീവിതത്തില്* തന്നെ മമ്മൂട്ടി അനുകരിച്ചിട്ടുള്ളത് തന്നില്* ഏറെ സ്വാധീനം ചെലുത്തിയ എംടിയെയാകാം. 1990കളില്* ഡെല്*ഹിയില്* രാജ്യാന്തര ചര്*ച്ച നടക്കുമ്പോള്* എംടിയെപ്പോലെ ഒറ്റമുണ്ടുടുത്തു സിഗരറ്റ് വലിച്ചു നടക്കുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ കണ്ട പത്രപ്രവര്*ത്തരും എഴുത്തുകാരുമുണ്ട്.  ലുങ്കിയുടുത്ത് ബീഡി വലിച്ച് പുസ്തകം വായിക്കുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ചിത്രങ്ങള്* പഴയ മാഗസിനുകളില്* വന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്. സിനിമാരംഗത്ത് വന്നപ്പോള്* ബോധപൂര്*വ്വം അദ്ദേഹം അനുകരിച്ചത് സുകുമാരനെയായിരിക്കും. അദ്ദേഹം തന്നെ ഇത് പറഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ടെന്ന് ജോണ്* പോള്* വ്യക്തമാക്കിയതാണ്. ലേഖയുടെ മരണം ഒരു ഫ്*ളാഷ് ബാക്കിലൊക്കെ ഇത് സുവിദിതമാണ്. അതൊരു തെറ്റല്ല...എന്നാല്* വളരെ കുറഞ്ഞ കാലത്തിനുള്ളില്* അദ്ദേഹം സ്വന്തമായ ഒരു ശൈലി കണ്ടെത്തി അതില്* ഉറച്ചു നിന്നു.  അദ്ദേഹം  ശിവാജി ഗണേശനെ അനുകരിച്ചത് കാഴ്ചയില്* കാണാനും കഴിഞ്ഞു.

പണ്ടെപ്പോഴോ വായിച്ചതാണ് മദ്രാസിലെ സ്വാമീസ് ലോഡ്ജിലെ ഒരു മുറിയില്* നടന്* സത്യന്* ഇരിക്കാറുള്ള കസേരയില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി കയറി ഇരുന്നത്രേ... അതുവെച്ച് പത്രക്കാര്* പിന്നീടെഴുതി സത്യന്* മലയാളസിനിമയില്* ഒഴിഞ്ഞിട്ട് സിംഹാസനത്തിലേക്കാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി കയറിയിരുന്നതെന്ന്... ശരിയാണ്, സത്യന്* എന്ന അഭിനയസാമ്രാട്ടിന്റെ ഇരിപ്പിടത്തില്* ഇരിക്കാന്* യോഗ്യതയുള്ള നടന്* ഒപ്പം നിത്യഹരിത നായകന്* എന്ന വിളിക്ക് ഇന്നും അര്*ഹതയുള്ള താരം തന്നെയാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി.
കടപ്പാട്.

----------


## The wrong one

https://youtu.be/GQV97lJZ-jw

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1

> https://youtu.be/GQV97lJZ-jw
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Mikacha orithu

----------


## Abin thomas

> april aanennu thonnunnu....


Election ullath kond onnukil nerathe declare cheyum marchil thanne.allengil late akum.election commission election procedures start cheythal pinne awards onnum declare cheyan patilla.

Kerala state awardsum angane thanne.

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> Enn muthal? 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Your Avathar... :Good:  Evergreen Kuttappayi. And that Club scene with Pratap Chandran  :Smile:

----------


## King Amal

Yea.. 🤗🤗
One of my fav character.. 😍


> Your Avathar... Evergreen Kuttappayi. And that Club scene with Pratap Chandran


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## A_One

Mammoottiye itra nannayi oru vediyilum presant cheyyunna kanditilla..goosebumps moment for a mammookka fans..
Old but gold
https://youtu.be/_t_n3VBgo58

----------


## Mike



----------


## twist369

Ikka visited Vasanthakumars house

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

@mammukka today at the home of Martyr VasanthKumar at Wayanad





Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

അന്ധ്രായിൽ ചിരഞ്ജീവി സിനിമയെ തകർത്ത സാമ്രാജ്യം.

ഒരു ഫെസ്റ്റിവൽ  സീസണിൽ ആണ് ചിരംജീവി സിനിമയുടെ കൂടെ സാമ്രാജ്യം റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്നത് ..വലിയ തീയറ്ററിൽ ചിരഞ്ജീവിയുടെ സിനിമ ഓടിക്കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുമ്പോൾ ചെറിയ തീയറ്ററിൽ ആണ് സാമ്രാജ്യം റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്നത് .. ചിരംജീവി സിനിമക്ക് ടിക്കറ്റ് കിട്ടാത്തവർ സാമ്രാജ്യത്തിനു കേറും അത് വഴി കാശുണ്ടാക്കാം എന്നാണ് കരുതിയത് . എന്നാൽ ഒരാഴ്ച കഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ ചിരഞ്ജീവി സിനിമയേക്കാൾ കളക്ഷൻ സാമ്രാജ്യം നേടി ...
ജോമോൻ ഡയറക്ടർ സാമ്രാജ്യം 


ജോമോന്റെ ഇന്റർവ്യൂ ഒരു മാഗസിനിൽ വന്നതാണ് .

----------


## Ravi

> അന്ധ്രായിൽ ചിരഞ്ജീവി സിനിമയെ തകർത്ത സാമ്രാജ്യം.
> 
> ഒരു ഫെസ്റ്റിവൽ  സീസണിൽ ആണ് ചിരംജീവി സിനിമയുടെ കൂടെ സാമ്രാജ്യം റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്നത് ..വലിയ തീയറ്ററിൽ ചിരഞ്ജീവിയുടെ സിനിമ ഓടിക്കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുമ്പോൾ ചെറിയ തീയറ്ററിൽ ആണ് സാമ്രാജ്യം റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്നത് .. ചിരംജീവി സിനിമക്ക് ടിക്കറ്റ് കിട്ടാത്തവർ സാമ്രാജ്യത്തിനു കേറും അത് വഴി കാശുണ്ടാക്കാം എന്നാണ് കരുതിയത് . എന്നാൽ ഒരാഴ്ച കഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ ചിരഞ്ജീവി സിനിമയേക്കാൾ കളക്ഷൻ സാമ്രാജ്യം നേടി ...
> ജോമോൻ ഡയറക്ടർ സാമ്രാജ്യം 
> 
> 
> ജോമോന്റെ ഇന്റർവ്യൂ ഒരു മാഗസിനിൽ വന്നതാണ് .


Samrajyam Andhrayil BB ayirunnu.....100+ days run !!!!!!
ithonnum ippozhathe pillerkku ariyillallo ?
Samrajyam mathramalla.....Iyer the great, Kauravar etc.

aa samayam mammukka 2 Telugu filmil act cheythittumundu.... 
1. Swathikiranam directed by K.Vishwanath (Sangarabharam, Sagara sangamam, Chippikkul Muthu fame)
2.  Suryaputhralu directed by Uma maheshwara Rao

One more was there....Railway Coolie directed by Kodi Ramakrishna (athu release ayilla ennu thonnunnu)
Mammukka  angane Telugu actressinte kannile karadayi mari.....avar muttan pani kodukkan thudangi...
athu kondanu mammukka telugu field vittathu.....

----------


## KOBRA

> Samrajyam Andhrayil BB ayirunnu.....100+ days run !!!!!!
> ithonnum ippozhathe pillerkku ariyillallo ?
> Samrajyam mathramalla.....Iyer the great, Kauravar etc.
> 
> aa samayam mammukka 2 Telugu filmil act cheythittumundu.... 
> 1. Swathikiranam directed by K.Vishwanath (Sangarabharam, Sagara sangamam, Chippikkul Muthu fame)
> 2.  Suryaputhralu directed by Uma maheshwara Rao
> 
> One more was there....Railway Coolie directed by Kodi Ramakrishna (athu release ayilla ennu thonnunnu)
> ...



Ippole yatra irangiyappoleum pani thanne .
celebraties onnum thanne vaa thruakkunnilla

----------


## Rangeela

> Samrajyam Andhrayil BB ayirunnu.....100+ days run !!!!!!
> ithonnum ippozhathe pillerkku ariyillallo ?
> Samrajyam mathramalla.....Iyer the great, Kauravar etc.
> 
> aa samayam mammukka 2 Telugu filmil act cheythittumundu.... 
> 1. Swathikiranam directed by K.Vishwanath (Sangarabharam, Sagara sangamam, Chippikkul Muthu fame)
> 2.  Suryaputhralu directed by Uma maheshwara Rao
> 
> One more was there....Railway Coolie directed by Kodi Ramakrishna (athu release ayilla ennu thonnunnu)
> ...


avar kochi multi yude "seat" ennikkondirikkuka yanu.....

----------


## A_One

Samdayam andrayil valiya vijayamayirunnu ennu ariyam.. bt athu dubbed version aayirunno? Atho malayalam thannayayirunno ennu arkenkilum ariyamo?

----------


## anupkerb1



----------


## roshy

> Samdayam andrayil valiya vijayamayirunnu ennu ariyam.. bt athu dubbed version aayirunno? Atho malayalam thannayayirunno ennu arkenkilum ariyamo?


dubbed ........

----------


## roshy

മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന അതുല്യപ്രതിഭ ഒരുപാട് വർഷങ്ങളായി നമ്മെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.മമ്മൂട്ടിയെപ്പോലെ മമ്മൂട്ടി മാത്രമേയുള്ളൂ എന്ന് തോന്നിപ്പിച്ച പല സന്ദർഭങ്ങളും ഉണ്ടായിട്ടുണ്ട്.വസന്തകുമാർ എന്ന ധീരജവാൻ്റെ ഭവനം മമ്മൂട്ടി സന്ദർശിച്ചു എന്ന വാർത്ത വായിച്ചപ്പോൾ ആ തോന്നൽ ഒന്നുകൂടി ശക്തിപ്പെട്ടിരിക്കുന്നു.

പ്രധാനപ്പെട്ട പല ചടങ്ങുകളും സന്ദർശനങ്ങളും സിനിമാക്കാർ ഒഴിവാക്കാറുണ്ട്.പ്രത്യേകിച്ചും
സൂപ്പർതാരങ്ങൾ.സെറ്റുകളിൽ നിന്ന് സെറ്റുകളിലേക്കുള്ള നെട്ടോട്ടമാണ് അവരുടെ ജീവിതം.കുറച്ചു സമയം മാറ്റിവെയ്ക്കാൻ നന്നേ പ്രയാസം.പക്ഷേ മനുഷ്യത്വം പ്രകടിപ്പിക്കേണ്ട ഒരു സന്ദർഭം വന്നുചേർന്നപ്പോൾ തിരക്കുകൾ നിറഞ്ഞ സ്വന്തം ജീവിതം മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്കൊരു തടസ്സമായില്ല !

വസന്തകുമാറിൻ്റെ വീട് മമ്മൂട്ടി സന്ദർശിച്ച രീതിയാണ് ഏറ്റവും ശ്രദ്ധേയം.ആ വിവരം അദ്ദേഹം പരമാവധി രഹസ്യമാക്കി വെച്ചു.മുഖ്യധാരാ മാദ്ധ്യമങ്ങളൊന്നും ആ സമയത്ത് സ്ഥലത്തുണ്ടായില്ല.സന്ദർശനവുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട് ആകെ പുറത്തുവന്നത് ഒന്നോ രണ്ടോ ചിത്രങ്ങളും ഒരു ചെറിയ വീഡിയോയും മാത്രം(ഒരു വമ്പൻ താരം ഒരു സ്ഥലത്ത് വന്നുപോകുമ്പോൾ അത്രയെങ്കിലും തെളിവുകൾ ഉണ്ടാകുന്നത് സ്വാഭാവികം).

വേണമെങ്കിൽ എല്ലാ മാദ്ധ്യമങ്ങളെയും അറിയിച്ച് ആ സന്ദർശനം ഒരു മഹാസംഭവമാക്കി മാറ്റാമായിരുന്നു.അത്യാകർഷകമായ ധാരാളം ഫോട്ടോകൾ എടുപ്പിക്കാമായിരുന്നു.ആ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ എല്ലാക്കാലത്തും ആഘോഷിക്കപ്പെടുമായിരുന്നു.പക്ഷേ മമ്മൂട്ടി അതിനൊന്നും തുനിഞ്ഞില്ല എന്നതിൽ നിന്നുതന്നെ അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻ്റെ ഒൗന്നത്യം വ്യക്തമല്ലേ?

മമ്മൂട്ടി വസന്തകുമാറിൻ്റെ ഭാര്യയോടും മക്കളോടും സംസാരിക്കുന്ന വീഡിയോയാണ് പുറത്തുവന്നത്.(വസന്തകുമാറിൻ്റെ ബന്ധുക്കൾ ആരെങ്കിലും മൊബൈലിൽ ഷൂട്ട് ചെയ്തതാവാം).അമിതമായ വികാരപ്രകടനങ്ങളൊന്നുമില്ലാതെ,തീർത്തും സാധാരണമായി സ്നേഹത്തോടെ സംസാരിക്കുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടിയേയാണ് അതിൽ കണ്ടത്.ഒരു മരണവീട്ടിൽ കൈക്കൊള്ളേണ്ടത് അതുപോലൊരു സമീപനമാണെന്ന് പലപ്പോഴും തോന്നിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.ആശ്വസിപ്പിക്കാനെത്തുന്നവരും കരഞ്ഞാൽ മരിച്ചയാളുടെ പ്രിയപ്പെട്ടവരുടെ ദുഃഖം വർദ്ധിക്കുകയേയുള്ളൂ.

ഇതാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി !ഇതുപോലൊയൊക്കെ പെരുമാറിയാൽ ആരായാലും ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടുപോവും.

'യാത്ര' എന്ന തെലുങ്ക് സിനിമയുടെ വിജയാഘോഷ ചടങ്ങിലും മമ്മൂട്ടി മരണമടഞ്ഞ ജവാൻമാർക്ക് ആദരാഞ്ജലികൾ അർപ്പിച്ചിരുന്നു.പൊതുവെ ദന്തഗോപുരവാസികളാണ് സിനിമാതാരങ്ങൾ.പൊതുവിഷയങ്ങളിൽ അഭിപ്രായം പറയുന്നതൊക്കെ കുറവായിരിക്കും.അക്കൂട്ടത്തിൽ വ്യത്യസ്തനാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി.

മമ്മൂട്ടിയോട് സംസാരിക്കുമ്പോൾ സൂക്ഷിക്കണം എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞത് സംവിധായകൻ ഷാജി കൈലാസാണ്.കാരണം സമൂഹത്തിലെ ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ സംഭവങ്ങളെക്കുറിച്ചുപോലും അദ്ദേഹം ബോധവാനായിരിക്കും.

ആറ്റുകാൽ ക്ഷേത്രത്തിലെ കലാപരിപാടികളുടെ ഉദ്ഘാടനത്തിന് മമ്മൂട്ടി എത്തിയിരുന്നു.പരസ്പരം സ്നേഹിച്ച് ജീവിക്കേണ്ട കാലമാണ് ഇത് എന്നാണ് അദ്ദേഹം ആ വേദിയിൽ പ്രസംഗിച്ചത്.

മമ്മൂട്ടിയുമായി ഉണ്ടായ ഒരു സംഭാഷണത്തെക്കുറിച്ച് ഇൗയിടെ ബാലചന്ദ്രൻ ചുള്ളിക്കാട് എഴുതിയിരുന്നു.''പണ്ട് ഞാൻ നിൻ്റെ വീട്ടിൽ വന്നാൽ അത് സൗഹൃദം.ഇന്ന് വന്നാൽ അത് മതസൗഹാർദ്ദം.അല്ലേടാ!? " എന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടി ചോദിച്ചുവെത്രേ.

കേരളീയസമൂഹത്തിൻ്റെ സ്പന്ദനങ്ങൾ മമ്മൂട്ടി വ്യക്തമായി തിരിച്ചറിയുന്നു എന്ന കാര്യമാണ് ഇതിൽ നിന്ന് മനസ്സിലാക്കേണ്ടത്.മതമേതായാലും തീവ്രവാദികൾക്ക് കുറവൊന്നുമില്ല.സോഷ്യൽ മീഡിയയിലൂടെ അവർ വിഷം തുപ്പുന്നു.കാവിമുണ്ടുടുത്ത ഒരുവൻ വെള്ളതൊപ്പി ധരിച്ച ഒരാളോടൊപ്പം അറിയാതെ ഇരുന്നുപോയാൽ അതിൻ്റെ ഫോട്ടോയെടുത്ത് വലിയ സംഭവമായി പ്രചരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന കാലമാണിത്.മനുഷ്യർ കുറഞ്ഞുവരുന്നു.എല്ലാവരും ഹിന്ദുവും ക്രിസ്ത്യാനിയും മുസൽമാനും ആകുന്നു.

ഈ കെട്ടകാലത്തെക്കുറിച്ചോർത്ത് മമ്മൂട്ടി ദുഃഖിക്കുന്നുണ്ട് എന്നത് തീർച്ച.അതിനെ തന്നാലാവുംവിധം ചെറുക്കാനുള്ള ശ്രമങ്ങളാണ് നാം കാണുന്നത്.

'പുലിമുരുകൻ' എന്ന സിനിമയുടെ ചിത്രീകരണത്തിനിടെ സംവിധായകൻ വൈശാഖിനോട് മമ്മൂട്ടി പറഞ്ഞു-

''ഫൈറ്റ് എന്നുകേട്ടാൽ അവന്(മോഹൻലാൽ) വലിയ ആവേശമാണ്.നീ സൂക്ഷിച്ച് ചെയ്യിക്കണം....''

മമ്മൂട്ടിയും മോഹൻലാലും തമ്മിൽ ആരോഗ്യപരമായ മത്സരങ്ങൾ എല്ലാക്കാലത്തുമുണ്ട്.ആരാധകർ പരസ്പരം കൊലവിളി നടത്താറുമുണ്ട്.എന്നാൽ അപരനെ നശിപ്പിച്ച് മുന്നേറണം എന്ന ആഗ്രഹം മോഹൻലാലിനും മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്കും ഇല്ല എന്നുതന്നെയാണ് തോന്നിയിട്ടുള്ളത്.

പാർവ്വതി എന്ന അഭിനേത്രിയ്ക്ക് അവസരങ്ങൾ കുറഞ്ഞത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വിമർശിച്ചതുകൊണ്ടാണെന്ന് പറയപ്പെടുന്നുണ്ട്.ഇതേക്കുറിച്ച് ആധികാരികമായി സംസാരിക്കാൻ സിനിമാക്കാർക്കേ സാധിക്കൂ.ഒരാളോട് വിരോധം തോന്നിയാൽ അയാളുടെ മുഖത്തുപോലും നോക്കാൻ മടിക്കുന്ന മനുഷ്യരെയാണ് സാധാരണ സിനിമയിൽ കണ്ടിട്ടുള്ളത്.പക്ഷേ പൊതുവേദിയിൽ വെച്ച് പാർവ്വതിയെ ചേർത്തുപിടിക്കാനും അവാർഡ് നൽകാനും അവരെ കൂവരുത് എന്ന് പറയാനും മമ്മൂട്ടി മടിച്ചിട്ടില്ല !

മമ്മൂട്ടി നിരാശപ്പെടുത്തിയ അവസരങ്ങളും ഉണ്ടായിട്ടുണ്ട്.ആ വലിയ നടൻ മോശം സിനിമകൾക്ക് തലവെച്ചുകൊടുക്കുന്നത് കാണുമ്പോൾ സങ്കടം തോന്നിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.വി*യോജിപ്പുതോന്നിയ നിലപാടുകളും അദ്ദേഹം എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ട്.പക്ഷേ മനുഷ്യരാവുമ്പോൾ കുറ്റങ്ങളും കുറവുകളും സാധാരണമാണല്ലോ.അതിനെ അങ്ങനെ കാണാനാണ് ഇഷ്ടം.

'യാത്ര' എന്ന സിനിമയുടെ ആദ്യ സീൻ ചിത്രീകരിക്കുമ്പോൾ താൻ വല്ലാതെ ഭയപ്പെട്ടിരുന്നു എന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടി വെളിപ്പെടുത്തിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.ഭാഗ്യത്തിന് ആ രംഗം സിനിമയിൽ ഉൾപ്പെടുത്തിയില്ല എന്നും അദ്ദേഹം കൂട്ടിച്ചേർക്കുന്നു !

വളരെ അനായാസമായിട്ടാണ് 'യാത്ര' അഭിനയിച്ചുതീർത്തത് എന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടി പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നുവെങ്കിൽ ആരെങ്കിലും അവിശ്വസിക്കുമായിരുന്നോ? അവിടെയും അദ്ദേഹം സത്യസന്ധനായി ! ഇത്രയേറെ അനുഭവസമ്പത്തുണ്ടായിട്ടും ഒരു പുതുമുഖനടൻ്റെ ആവേശമാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്ക് സിനിമയോട്.നല്ല സംവിധായകരോടൊപ്പം പ്രവർത്തിച്ചാൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇനിയും വിസ്മയിപ്പിക്കും എന്നതിൻ്റെ തെളിവുകളാണ് യാത്രയും പേരൻപും.തരംകിട്ടുമ്പോഴെല്ലാം മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ പരിഹസിച്ചിരുന്ന രാംഗോപാൽ വർമ്മയ്ക്കുവരെ അഭിനന്ദനം ചൊരിയേണ്ടി വന്നില്ലേ?

എൻ്റെ ഇഷ്ടനടൻ മോഹൻലാലാണ്.പക്ഷേ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ വിഖ്യാതമായ പല സിനിമകളുടെയും ഡി.വി.ഡികൾ എൻ്റെ വീട്ടിലുണ്ട്.ഒരു വടക്കൻ വീരഗാഥ,അമരം,കൗരവർ,ന്യൂഡെൽഹി,ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടി തുടങ്ങിയ സിനിമകൾ പല തവണ കണ്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്.ഒാരോ കാഴ്ച്ചയിലും പുതിയതെന്തെങ്കിലും കണ്ടുകിട്ടാറുമുണ്ട്.*സൂക്ഷ്മാഭിനയം കൊണ്ട് പലപ്പോഴും അത്ഭുതപ്പെടുത്തിയിട്ടുണ്ട് മമ്മൂട്ടി....!

മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടനെയും വ്യക്തിയേയും നമുക്ക് വേണം.ഇനിയും ഒരുപാട് കാലം...

Written by-Sandeep Das

----------


## Ravi

> Samdayam andrayil valiya vijayamayirunnu ennu ariyam.. bt athu dubbed version aayirunno? Atho malayalam thannayayirunno ennu arkenkilum ariyamo?


dubbed version in Andhra Pradesh.
Malayalam in Tamilnadu. It completed 100+ days @ Madras - Saphire

----------


## Ravi

*My favorite 30 characters of Mammukka:* (Not in order. I am unable to define the order)
*Chandu in Vadakkan Veeraghadha
Meledathu Raghavan Nair in Valsalyam
Balan Mash in Thaniyavarthanam
Vidhyadharan in Bhoothakkannadi
Amudavan in Peranbu
YSR in Yathra
Anantharama sharma in Swathi Kiranam
Rajamanikyam 
Achootty in Amaram
Karanan in Adiyozhukkukal
Varunni in Mrigaya
Danny
Mada in Ponthan mada
Basheer in Mathilukal
Pattelar in Vidheyan   
Pranchiyettan
Roy Varghese in Kanamarayathu
Mash in Anubhandam
**Balachandran in Pappayude swantham Appoos
**Balram in Avanazhi
GK in New Delhi
Madhavan kutty in Hitler
Narayanan in Pathemari
SethuramaIyer in CBI diarykurippu
Chandru in Mahayanam*
*Madhavan in Kazhcha
Kottayam Kunjachan
Kuttappayi in Sangham
Bilal in Big B
Director in Kariyilakattupole*

----------


## AJAY

> Samrajyam Andhrayil BB ayirunnu.....100+ days run !!!!!!
> ithonnum ippozhathe pillerkku ariyillallo ?
> Samrajyam mathramalla.....Iyer the great, Kauravar etc.
> 
> aa samayam mammukka 2 Telugu filmil act cheythittumundu.... 
> 1. Swathikiranam directed by K.Vishwanath (Sangarabharam, Sagara sangamam, Chippikkul Muthu fame)
> 2.  Suryaputhralu directed by Uma maheshwara Rao
> 
> One more was there....Railway Coolie directed by Kodi Ramakrishna (athu release ayilla ennu thonnunnu)
> ...


Railway colie release aayi....2001 Jan aanennu thonnunnu...

----------


## roshy

മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ  ദേശീയ പുരസ്*കാരം നേടി കൊടുത്ത അംബ്ദേകര്* മലയാളത്തിലേക്കും?
ചിത്രം മലയാളം സബ് ടൈറ്റിലോടെയോ ഡബ്ബ് ചെയ്*തോ അവതരിപ്പിക്കണമെന്ന് പലപ്പോഴായി സിനിമാപ്രേമികളും ദളിത് സംഘടന പ്രവര്*ത്തകരും ആവശ്യപ്പെട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്. ഇത് യാഥാര്*ത്ഥ്യമാക്കാന്* ഓണ്*ലൈന്* കൂട്ടായ്മയായ എംസോണ്* ഒരുങ്ങുകയാണെന്നാണ് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്*. എംസോണിന്റെ ഫേസ്ബുക്ക് പേജിലും ബ്ലോഗ് വെബ്*സൈറ്റുകളിലും ലഭിക്കുമെന്നാണ് സൂചന. എംസോണ്* സബ് ടൈറ്റില്* നല്*കുന്ന ആയിരാമത്തെ ചിത്രമാണ് ഡോ.ബാബാ സാഹിബ് അംബ്ദേകര്*.

----------


## Ravi

> Railway colie release aayi....2001 Jan aanennu thonnunnu...


ayillennu thonnunnu.....Yathra functionil adheham paranjathu 2 telugu padangalil act cheythittundennanu.............

----------


## AJAY

> ayillennu thonnunnu.....Yathra functionil adheham paranjathu 2 telugu padangalil act cheythittundennanu.............


Release cheyyumbol I was in Hyderabad..kananulla dairyam illathathu kondu pokanjathaanu...Kodi ramakrishna Peru parayanjathu..chinthikenda vishayamaanu...not innocent..

----------


## AJAY

> മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ  ദേശീയ പുരസ്*കാരം നേടി കൊടുത്ത അംബ്ദേകര്* മലയാളത്തിലേക്കും?
> ചിത്രം മലയാളം സബ് ടൈറ്റിലോടെയോ ഡബ്ബ് ചെയ്*തോ അവതരിപ്പിക്കണമെന്ന് പലപ്പോഴായി സിനിമാപ്രേമികളും ദളിത് സംഘടന പ്രവര്*ത്തകരും ആവശ്യപ്പെട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്. ഇത് യാഥാര്*ത്ഥ്യമാക്കാന്* ഓണ്*ലൈന്* കൂട്ടായ്മയായ എംസോണ്* ഒരുങ്ങുകയാണെന്നാണ് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്*. എംസോണിന്റെ ഫേസ്ബുക്ക് പേജിലും ബ്ലോഗ് വെബ്*സൈറ്റുകളിലും ലഭിക്കുമെന്നാണ് സൂചന. എംസോണ്* സബ് ടൈറ്റില്* നല്*കുന്ന ആയിരാമത്തെ ചിത്രമാണ് ഡോ.ബാബാ സാഹിബ് അംബ്ദേകര്*.


Gandhi thoughts iney intellectualy question cheyyunna scenes undu...may be athu kondaayirikkamm

----------


## shaniq mon

> Release cheyyumbol I was in Hyderabad..kananulla dairyam illathathu kondu pokanjathaanu...Kodi ramakrishna Peru parayanjathu..chinthikenda vishayamaanu...not innocent..


എന്നിട്ട് ഈ ഫിലിമിന്റെ ഒരു ക്ലിപ്പ് പോലും കിട്ടാനില്ലല്ലോ ...

----------


## AJAY

> എന്നിട്ട് ഈ ഫിലിമിന്റെ ഒരു ക്ലിപ്പ് പോലും കിട്ടാനില്ലല്ലോ ...


Classmates jagathy dialogue ormavarunnu..

83 ilaanu mammootty superstar aayathu..
86 I'll he became Megastar...
Makalatchi muthuvinekal collect cheythu
Dalapathi tittled for mammootty..
Cbi 1 year Chennai oodi....
Chennai yil pandu star outsil mam cut out was also there. .
Karmegham polum mega hitaayirunnu..
Mammootty telungil ..not a new comer...
Ithokke 86 sheshamanu world ennu chindhikkunnavarkku ariyilla...
Big m ..onney ullu..
Face of India onney ullu..

----------


## shaniq mon

> Classmates jagathy dialogue ormavarunnu..
> 
> 83 ilaanu mammootty superstar aayathu..
> 86 I'll he became Megastar...
> Makalatchi muthuvinekal collect cheythu
> Dalapathi tittled for mammootty..
> Cbi 1 year Chennai oodi....
> Chennai yil pandu star outsil mam cut out was also there. .
> Karmegham polum mega hitaayirunnu..
> ...


ഞാൻ ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചത് കൂലി എന്ന പാടത്തെ കുറിച് ആയിരുന്നു....ഒരു ബന്ധവും ഇല്ലാത്ത ഉത്തരം ആണെല്ലോ തന്നത് ....

----------


## BIGBrother

> ഞാൻ ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചത് കൂലി എന്ന പാടത്തെ കുറിച് ആയിരുന്നു....ഒരു ബന്ധവും ഇല്ലാത്ത ഉത്തരം ആണെല്ലോ തന്നത് ....


Hahahahahahaa

----------


## King Amal

🤘

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Aishwarya Lekshmi About Mammokka And Peranbu  :Band:   :Band: 




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*FORUMKERALAM EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW WITH MAAMAANKAM DIRECTOR SAJEEV PILLAI

മാമാങ്കം സിനിമയിൽ നിന്ന് താൻ പുറത്താക്കപ്പെട്ടത് എങ്ങനെ ? 
മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ കാരക്റ്റർ, സിനിമയുടെ ബഡ്ജറ്റ്, സിനിമയിലെ ആക്ഷൻ രംഗങ്ങളെ കുറിച്ചും സജീവ് സംസാരിക്കുന്നു.

ദ്രുവനെ പുറത്താക്കാനുള്ള കാരണം,മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ഇടപെടലുകൾ,ഫെഫ്ക നിലപാടിനെ കുറിച്ചും തുറന്ന് പറയുന്നു


#Mammootty #SajeevPillai #Maamaankam
*

----------


## firecrown

bhadran comparing mohanlal and mammootty....from 18:00  :Good:

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## twist369

> 


Ranjithinu entha avide kaaryam??

Eeswaraa..puthiya padavm kond vannathaavuo

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ranjithinu entha avide kaaryam??
> 
> Eeswaraa..puthiya padavm kond vannathaavuo
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Ranjith Padathil Abhinayikunundu...

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

1993ല് മണിച്ചിത്രത്താഴ് സ്ഥാപിച്ച കളക്ഷന് റെക്കോര്ഡുകള് തകര്*ത്തെറിഞ്ഞത് ഹിറ്റ്*ലറായിരുന്നു. പിന്നീട് അനിയത്തിപ്രാവ് ഹിറ്റ്*ലറെ മറികടന്നു.മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളില് ഒന്നായിരുന്നു ഹിറ്റ്*ലറിലെ മാധവന്കുട്ടി. അന്യഭാഷകളിലേക്ക് ഈ സിനിമ റീമേക്ക് ചെയ്തപ്പോഴും മഹാവിജയങ്ങളായി. തമിഴില് സത്യരാജിനെ നായകനാക്കി ?മിലിട്ടറി? എന്ന പേരിലും തെലുങ്കില് ചിരഞ്ജീവിയെ നായകനാക്കി ഹിറ്റ്*ലര് എന്ന പേരിലും ചിത്രം റീമേക്ക് ചെയ്തു. ഹിന്ദിയില് സുനില് ഷെട്ടി നായകനായി ?ക്രോധ്? എന്ന പേരിലും കന്നഡയില് വിഷ്ണുവര്ധനെ നായകനാക്കി ?വര്ഷ? എന്ന പേരിലും ഹിറ്റ്*ലറിന് റീമേക്കുകളുണ്ടായി.

----------


## Phantom 369

> Samrajyam Andhrayil BB ayirunnu.....100+ days run !!!!!!
> ithonnum ippozhathe pillerkku ariyillallo ?
> Samrajyam mathramalla.....Iyer the great, Kauravar etc.
> 
> aa samayam mammukka 2 Telugu filmil act cheythittumundu.... 
> 1. Swathikiranam directed by K.Vishwanath (Sangarabharam, Sagara sangamam, Chippikkul Muthu fame)
> 2.  Suryaputhralu directed by Uma maheshwara Rao
> 
> One more was there....Railway Coolie directed by Kodi Ramakrishna (athu release ayilla ennu thonnunnu)
> ...


Railway coolie Release ayathalle.?

----------


## kandahassan

*Rare article.. on South Actor's foray into Bollywood. Article has mentioned about Kamal, Rajanikanth, Chiru, Mammootty, Nagarjuna, Vishnuvardan..

This Article came some time in early 1992 ( before April).

**
*

----------


## Young Mega Star

> *Rare article.. on South Actor's foray into Bollywood. Article has mentioned about Kamal, Rajanikanth, Chiru, Mammootty, Nagarjuna, Vishnuvardan..
> 
> This Article came some time in early 1992 ( before April).
> 
> **
> *


Kannada article ano?

----------


## kandahassan

> Kannada article ano?


telugu aanu bro .

----------


## Mike

https://www.facebook.com/RobertJins/...2335537017645/

----------


## Jayan 369

മലങ്കര ക്രിസ്ത്യൻ ഒാർത്തഡോക്സ് ബിഷപ്പ് മാത്യൂസ്, നടൻ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെക്കുറിച്ച് ശ്രദ്ധേയമായ ചില വെളിപ്പെടുത്തലുകൾ നടത്തിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.കഴിഞ്ഞ 25 വർഷങ്ങളായി മമ്മൂട്ടി നിശബ്ദമായി നടത്തിവരുന്ന ജീവകാരുണ്യപ്രവർത്തനങ്ങളെക്കുറിച്ചാണ് അദ്ദേഹം സംസാരിച്ചത്.നിർധനരായ രോഗികളുടെ ഒാപ്പറേഷൻ സൗജന്യമായി നടത്താനും പാവപ്പെട്ട കുട്ടികൾക്ക് വിദ്യാഭ്യാസം നൽകാനുമൊക്കെ മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്നും മുൻപന്തിയിലാണെന്ന് ബിഷപ്പ് പറയുന്നു.ഇതെല്ലാം കേട്ടപ്പോൾ മമ്മൂട്ടിയോടുള്ള ബഹുമാനം ഒന്നുകൂടി വർദ്ധിച്ചു.

സിനിമാക്കാർക്ക് മനുഷ്യത്വവും സ്നേഹവുമൊക്കെ കുറവാണെന്നാണ് പൊതുവിൽ പറഞ്ഞുകേട്ടിട്ടുള്ളത്.അക്കൂട്ടത്തിലെ വ്യത്യസ്തമായ മുഖമാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി.സിനിമാലോകം കണ്ട ഏറ്റവും വലിയ മനുഷ്യസ്നേഹികളിലൊരാൾ.പക്ഷേ വലംകൈ കൊണ്ട് ചെയ്യുന്ന സഹായങ്ങൾ ഇടംകൈ പോലും അറിയരുതെന്ന് അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് നിർബന്ധമുണ്ട്.ബിഷപ്പിൻ്റെ വെളിപ്പെടുത്തൽ ഇല്ലായിരുന്നുവെങ്കിൽ,മമ്മൂട്ടി ചെയ്ത നന്മകൾ ഇപ്പോഴും നമുക്ക് അജ്ഞാതമായി തുടരുമായിരുന്നു !

1996ൽ 'ദ മമ്മൂട്ടി സ്റ്റേജ് ഫെസ്റ്റിവൽ' എന്നൊരു പ്രോഗ്രാം നടന്നിരുന്നു.ആ പരിപാടിയിൽ നടി സുകുമാരിയോടൊപ്പം മമ്മൂട്ടി നൃത്തം ചെയ്തിരുന്നു.വിനോദയാത്രയ്ക്ക് പോവുന്ന സ്കൂൾകുട്ടിയെപ്പോലെയാണ് ആ വലിയ നടൻ അന്ന് ചുവടുകൾ വെച്ചത് ! അതിൻ്റെ പേരിൽ പിൽക്കാലത്ത് മമ്മൂട്ടി കേട്ട പരിഹാസങ്ങൾ ചില്ലറയൊന്നുമല്ല.എന്തുകൊണ്ട് മമ്മൂട്ടി അതിന് നിന്നുകൊടുത്തു എന്ന് പലപ്പോഴും ചിന്തിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്(വീഡിയോ കാണാത്തവരുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ യൂട്യൂബിലേക്ക് ചെല്ലാവുന്നതാണ്).

നടി സുകുമാരിയ്ക്ക് മമ്മൂട്ടി ഒരമ്മയുടെ സ്ഥാനമാണ് നൽകിയിരുന്നത്.അതുകൊ*ണ്ടാവാം അദ്ദേഹം പരിസരം മറന്ന് ചാടിത്തുള്ളിയത്.തനിക്കു ചുറ്റുമുള്ള ക്യാമറകളെയും സൂപ്പർസ്റ്റാർ ഇമേജിനെയും മമ്മൂട്ടി വകവെച്ചില്ല.അന്ന് ആ സ്റ്റേജിൽ ഒരു പച്ചമനുഷ്യനായി അദ്ദേഹം പെരുമാറി !

പൊതുവെ കൃത്യമായ തയ്യാറെടുപ്പുകൾക്കുശേഷമാണ് താരങ്ങൾ സ്റ്റേജുകളിൽ പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടുക.എന്തെങ്കിലും പിഴവുകൾ സംഭവിച്ചാൽ പിന്നീടുള്ള കാലം മുഴുവൻ അതിൻ്റെ പേരിൽ ട്രോൾ ചെയ്യപ്പെടും.താൻ ഒത്തിരി സ്നേഹിക്കുന്ന സുകുമാരിയമ്മ തകർത്തുപാടുന്നത് കണ്ടപ്പോൾ മമ്മൂട്ടിയിലെ മനുഷ്യൻ അതെല്ലാം മറന്നുപോയി എന്ന് വേണം കരുതാൻ.സുകുമാരി മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വാത്സല്യപൂർവ്വം 'മമ്മൂസ് ' എന്നാണ് വിളിച്ചിരുന്നത്.

സുകുമാരിയമ്മയ്ക്ക് ഹൃദയസംബന്ധമായ ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടുകളുണ്ടായപ്പോൾ മമ്മൂട്ടി മുൻകൈ എടുത്താണ് ഒാപ്പറേഷൻ നടത്തിയത്.ആരോഗ്യം പൂർണ്ണമായും വീണ്ടെടുക്കുന്നതിനുമുമ്പുതന്നെ സിനിമാഭിനയം പുനരാരംഭിച്ച സുകുമാരിയമ്മയെ മമ്മൂട്ടി പലവട്ടം സ്നേഹപൂർവ്വം ശാസിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തിരുന്നു.അതൊന്നും അഭിനയമായിരുന്നില്ല !

ഒടുവിൽ അതേ സുകുമാരിയമ്മയുടെ മരണസമയത്ത് ആശുപത്രിക്കാർ അവരോട് അനാദരവ് കാട്ടിയപ്പോൾ നിറകണ്ണുകളോടെ ഇടപെട്ടതും മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്നെ.ഇതൊക്കെ നമ്മളറിഞ്ഞത് മറ്റുള്ളവർ പറഞ്ഞിട്ടാണ്.മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ സ്നേഹം പബ്ലിസിറ്റിയ്ക്കുവേണ്ടിയുള്ളതല്ല !

ലോഹിതദാസ് എന്ന അതുല്യപ്രതിഭയുടെ 'കാഴ്ച്ചവട്ടം' എന്ന പുസ്തകത്തിൽ ചില കാര്യങ്ങൾ പറയുന്നുണ്ട്.കസ്തൂരിമാൻ എന്ന സിനിമയുടെ തമിഴ് പതിപ്പ് അദ്ദേഹത്തെ വൻ സാമ്പത്തിക ബാദ്ധ്യതകളിൽ അകപ്പെടുത്തിയിരുന്നു.നടുക്കടലിൽ ഒറ്റപ്പെട്ടുപോയെന്ന് കരുതി നിൽക്കുമ്പോഴായിരുന്നുവെത്രേ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ വിളി ! ''തനിക്ക് ഞാനുണ്ട് '' എന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടി പറഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ കിട്ടിയ ഊർജ്ജം വളരെ വലുതായിരുന്നുവെന്ന് ലോഹിതദാസ് സാക്ഷ്യപ്പെടുത്തിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.

ഇങ്ങനെ എത്രയോ ആളുകളുടെ അനുഭവങ്ങൾ നാം കേട്ടിരിക്കുന്നു.മമ്മൂട്ടി സിനിമയിലേക്ക് കൈപിടിച്ചുകൊണ്ടുവന്ന പുതുമുഖസംവിധായകർക്ക് കണക്കില്ല.അത് തൻ്റെ മഹത്വത്തിൻ്റെ ലക്ഷണമായി ചിത്രീകരിക്കുവാൻ മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്ക് ഒരു ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടും ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു.എന്നാൽ ഒരുകാലത്തും അദ്ദേഹം അതിനു തുനിഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ല.എന്തുകൊണ്ട് പുതുമുഖസംവിധായകരുമായി സഹകരിക്കുന്നു എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചാൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി വളരെ സത്യസന്ധമായി പറയും-

''ഒരാളുടെ ആദ്യ സിനിമ എപ്പോഴും സ്പെഷലാണ്.വർഷങ്ങളുടെ ചിന്തകളും പ്രയത്നങ്ങളും അതിനുപുറകിലുണ്ടാവും.രണ്ടാമത്തെ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് അത്രത്തോളം എഫർട്ട് അയാൾ എടുക്കണമെന്നില്ല.ഇക്കാരണംകൊണ്ടാണ് പുതുമുഖങ്ങളുമായി കൂടുതൽ പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്നത്....! ''

എന്തെല്ലാം തിരക്കുകളുണ്ടായാലും നിസ്കാരം മുടക്കാത്ത വിശ്വാസിയാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി.എന്നാൽ മതഭ്രാന്തൻമാരെ സഹായിക്കുന്ന പ്രസ്താവനകളൊന്നും അദ്ദേഹത്തിൽ നിന്ന് ഉണ്ടായതായി ഒാർക്കുന്നില്ല.മതേതരത്വത്തിനു വേണ്ടി പലപ്പോഴും മമ്മൂട്ടി ശക്തമായി നിലകൊണ്ടിട്ടുമുണ്ട്.

പ്രതിഫലം വാങ്ങാതെയാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി പേരൻപിൽ അഭിനയിച്ചത്.രഞ്ജിത്തിൻ്റെ 'കയ്യൊപ്പ്' എന്ന സിനിമയും മമ്മൂട്ടി സൗജന്യമായിട്ടാണ് ചെയ്തത് എന്ന് കേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്.അതിന് വ്യക്തമായ കാരണവുമുണ്ട്.കച്ചവടത്തിൻ്റെ ചേരുവകൾ കുത്തിനിറയ്ക്കാത്ത സിനിമകളായിരുന്നു അവ.തന്നെപ്പോലുള്ള വമ്പൻ താരങ്ങൾ പരമാവധി പ്രോത്സാഹിപ്പിച്ചാൽ കലാമൂല്യമുള്ള നല്ല സിനിമകൾ ഇവിടെ കൂടുതലായി പിറവിയെടുക്കും എന്ന് അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് അറിയാമായിരുന്നു !

മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്ക് പണമല്ല വലുത് ; സിനിമയാണ് ! ആ മഹാമാദ്ധ്യമം അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് പ്രാണൻ തന്നെയാണ് !

കുത്തഴിഞ്ഞ ജീവിതശൈലിയുടെ ഉടമകളാണ് പല കലാകാരൻമാരും.പ്രതിഭകളുടെ ലഹരി ഉപയോഗവും മറ്റും മഹത്വവത്കരിക്കുവാനും പ്രോത്സാഹിപ്പിക്കുവാനും ഇവിടെ ആളുകളുണ്ട്.ഇതുമൂലം പല നല്ല കലാകാരൻമാരെയും നമുക്ക് അകാലത്തിൽ നഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടു.ഇത്തരമൊരു സാഹചര്യത്തിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി തൻ്റെ ശരീരം സംരക്ഷിക്കുന്ന രീതി കണ്ടുപഠിക്കണം.മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഇളയമകൻ ദുൽഖർ ഒരു കുട്ടിയുടെ അച്ഛനാണ് എന്ന കാര്യം ഒാർക്കണം.മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ മുമ്പിൽ പ്രായവും തോൽക്കുന്നു !

ജീവിതത്തിൽ അഭിനയിക്കുന്നില്ല എന്നൊരു 'അപരാധം' മാത്രമേ ഈ മനുഷ്യൻ ചെയ്യുന്നുള്ളൂ.അഹങ്കാരി,മുൻകോപി മുതലായ ഒാമനപ്പേരുകൾ ചാർത്തിക്കിട്ടിയത് അതുകൊണ്ടാവാം.

അവസാനമായി പറയാം.ഇതെഴുതിയ ആൾ ഒരു മോഹൻലാൽ ആരാധകനാണ്.അക്കാര്യം പ്രത്യേകം എടുത്തുപറഞ്ഞില്ലെങ്കിൽ ഈ പോസ്റ്റ് ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടി ആരാധകൻ്റെ സ്തുതിപാടലായി മാത്രമേ പലരും കണക്കാക്കുകയുള്ളൂ.മമ്മൂട്ടി അതിൽക്കൂടുതൽ അർഹിക്കുന്നു.ഫാൻസിൻ്റെ മാത്രമല്ല,മൊത്തം മലയാളികളുടെയും അഭിമാനമാണ് അദ്ദേഹം....

Written by-Sandeep Das

----------


## Mike



----------


## Don David

Watching valsalyam - itheppo kandaalum kannil vellam niranhoyukum...

Ever classic !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

"മമ്മൂട്ടിയും ശോഭനയും മായനദിയിൽ"
- 'ഐശുവിൻ്റെ ആഗ്രഹങ്ങൾ' | Rapid Fire With #AishwaryaLekshmi !!

മായാനദി പണ്ടാണ് ഇറങ്ങിയതെങ്കിൽ മമ്മൂക്കയും ശോഭനയും ചെയ്തിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ പൊളിച്ചേനെ..

-ഐശ്വര്യ ലക്ഷ്മി 😁

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjMO...kgXDq538p1Ewqc

----------


## King Amal

❤❤

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> "മമ്മൂട്ടിയും ശോഭനയും മായനദിയിൽ"
> - 'ഐശുവിൻ്റെ ആഗ്രഹങ്ങൾ' | Rapid Fire With #AishwaryaLekshmi !!
> 
> മായാനദി പണ്ടാണ് ഇറങ്ങിയതെങ്കിൽ മമ്മൂക്കയും ശോഭനയും ചെയ്തിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ പൊളിച്ചേനെ..
> 
> -ഐശ്വര്യ ലക്ഷ്മി 😁
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjMO...kgXDq538p1Ewqc


Pinneeeee
Ikka enthayalum cheytheeene...Pulli love ennokke kettal sthalam vittene annu

----------


## twist369

> Pinneeeee
> Ikka enthayalum cheytheeene...Pulli love ennokke kettal sthalam vittene annu


Poyi Yatra(Malayalam)onnu kaanu..neeyokke janikkunnathinu mump irangya padamaayrkkm🎃

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

NJan oru repeated watch kanatha padam - Thaiyavarthanam aanu........... enikku athu oru repeated watch kanan ulla manakatti illa




> Watching valsalyam - itheppo kandaalum kannil vellam niranhoyukum...
> 
> Ever classic !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> NJan oru repeated watch kanatha padam - Thaiyavarthanam aanu........... enikku athu oru repeated watch kanan ulla manakatti illa


Same but eattavum kooduthal clips repeat watch kandittullath thaniyavarthanam
and pappayude swantham appoos ( hospital scene) aavum

----------


## Antonio

> Poyi Yatra(Malayalam)onnu kaanu..neeyokke janikkunnathinu mump irangya padamaayrkkm🎃
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Yes yes...
Njan paranjath aa father husband roles vannathinu sheshamulla ikka aanu...
Mappakkanam

----------


## frincekjoseph

Thaniyavarthanam clips okke kanarundu, pakshe aa film oru vattam koodi full kanan enikku pattilla
Appoose, Akashadoothu, valysalyam okke kanarundu... pinnem enikku kanan budhimuttulathu Boothakannadi aanu, especially ippo oru molude achanayathinu sesham..




> Same but eattavum kooduthal clips repeat watch kandittullath thaniyavarthanam
> and pappayude swantham appoos ( hospital scene) aavum

----------


## Naradhan

> NJan oru repeated watch kanatha padam - Thaiyavarthanam aanu........... enikku athu oru repeated watch kanan ulla manakatti illa


Njaanum athe.... Too disturbing ... Nalla movie aanu ... But thangaan vayya !!

----------


## Abin thomas

Asianet film award  :Band: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

New luk

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

kidu ... mamangam hair style aanennu thonnunnu......

----------


## Mammooka fan

Shaji yum joby um kude thanne undalo
Kunjalimarakar nadakum allee appo

----------


## King Amal

Ath urappicha case aa.. 


> Shaji yum joby um kude thanne undalo
> Kunjalimarakar nadakum allee appo


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> New luk
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Mamngm hairstyle ntha ingne?? Ith freak look anlo

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Mamngm hairstyle ntha ingne?? Ith freak look anlo
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Athoke location il pokumbol make up
Itt ready akum ayrkum

Pazhyakala lukil okke engana award show ik verune

----------


## Mammooka fan

Best actor aaraa???
Fahad annoo
Lalettane onum kandilaloo

----------


## Abin thomas

> Mamngm hairstyle ntha ingne?? Ith freak look anlo
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Film stars alle.oro functinu eth lookil venelum pokalo.hair oke style cheyyan alukal kanum

----------


## Don David

> Mamngm hairstyle ntha ingne?? Ith freak look anlo
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Freak chaver aayirikkum

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Honouring for peranbu

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Poyi Yatra(Malayalam)onnu kaanu..neeyokke janikkunnathinu mump irangya padamaayrkkm🎃
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Kissing scene ഉണ്ടാവില്ല ;)..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

https://twitter.com/i/status/1108386560565743621



Nadeshanum Jobyum orumich undallo...kunjali still on?

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007



----------


## DAVID007



----------


## ballu

> 


Nobody dress like him in our industry... 
Wonder who style him for such events... 
Shoes and shirt......ethu randum etha brand ennu ariyan entha vazhi??

----------


## Tissot

> 


Wow superb.....kure nalayi idheham public functionail ee type dressingl vannitu....kidu....costumes okey pakka....😍

----------


## rajees

https://www.facebook.com/MediaoneTV/...4631045313923/

----------


## King Amal

Yh mundum oru loose half sleev shirtum aayirunn kurach aayitt sthiram...  


> Wow superb.....kure nalayi idheham public functionail ee type dressingl vannitu....kidu....costumes okey pakka....😍


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Yh mundum oru loose half sleev shirtum aayirunn kurach aayitt sthiram...  
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


shirtinte 2 button idaarilla... ultra mass style aanu athu... 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Ath mattoru thug 😎


> shirtinte 2 button idaarilla... ultra mass style aanu athu... 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Uff.. 😍😍😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

> Uff.. 😍😍😍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ithenna sambhavam ?

----------


## kevin

> 


machaan look.. annante best since long long time...sathyamoorthi (tamil) aayirunnu ithu poloru uber cool look ithinu munne! @sudeepdayal deyy kanda....johnny varghese nekkal look ulla oraal :)

----------


## King Amal

Ishal laila award night @dubai


> Ithenna sambhavam ?


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> shirtinte 2 button idaarilla... ultra mass style aanu athu... 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Shirt ironum cheyyaarillaaa

----------


## Don David

> Shirt ironum cheyyaarillaaa


ath veroru thug... 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## iambjv

😍

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


araaneee mothal

----------


## Veiwer11

> 


Stylish thanne 
no one in our industry beat him in style
Even youndsters couldn?t

----------


## Mike

ella divasavum njetikkan kacha ketti erangiyekuvanallo ee manushyan......... 







> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Yyuuuooo😍😍😍😍🙏🙏🙏🙏

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1



----------


## sudeepdayal

> machaan look.. annante best since long long time...sathyamoorthi (tamil) aayirunnu ithu poloru uber cool look ithinu munne! @sudeepdayal deyy kanda....johnny varghese nekkal look ulla oraal :)


😀😀😀Vann look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

എന്തല്ലേ....?

----------


## DAVID007



----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## DQsupporter

Bilal shoot epazha thudangunnath?? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jo

> Bilal shoot epazha thudangunnath?? 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Aduthu vallathum kaanumo..valiya chance illa..kettathu vehchu next gana gandharvan,pinne ameer,disco dancer..chilappol kunjachan..ithokke kazhinje kaanu...mikkavarum..athinidakku shyamaprasad movie okke undennu kelkkunnu..

----------


## DQsupporter

> Aduthu vallathum kaanumo..valiya chance illa..kettathu vehchu next gana gandharvan,pinne ameer,disco dancer..chilappol kunjachan..ithokke kazhinje kaanu...mikkavarum..athinidakku shyamaprasad movie okke undennu kelkkunnu..


Apo project vendann vecho 🤔

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

Chrstmsnu ajay vasudev padam undavm ennu keknlo??

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Chrstmsnu ajay vasudev padam undavm ennu keknlo??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


avane ikka odich vittadhaaaanelloo... 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

> avane ikka odich vittadhaaaanelloo... 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Bhai, kaloor Dennis nte makan oru film plan cheythirunnallo...ath enthayi....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Lalettante veetilekku paranju vititundu...  :Vandivittu: 


> Chrstmsnu ajay vasudev padam undavm ennu keknlo??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Bhai, kaloor Dennis nte makan oru film plan cheythirunnallo...ath enthayi....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


Deen dennis's.. 
Ath ee year thudangum enna Jan-il chodichappo pulli paranajth.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Watching sooryamanasam

Goosebumps when seeing ikka acting ❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## ShahSM

ലെ മമ്മൂക്ക: ഇനി കുഞ്ഞാവയുടെ ഉടുപ്പു കൂടി ഇട്ടാൽ തൃപ്തിയായി!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShawnPaul

http://malayalam.webdunia.com/articl...0100029_1.html
വൈശാഖിന്*റെ അതേ ഗണത്തില്* പെടുത്താം അജയ് വാസുദേവിനെ. വൈശാഖ് ചെയ്യുന്ന അതേ രീതിയിലുള്ള മാസ് മസാല സിനിമകളോടാണ് അജയ് വാസുദേവിനും പ്രിയം. എന്നാല്* വമ്പന്* വിജയങ്ങളുടെ എണ്ണത്തില്* വൈശാഖിന്*റെയത്ര വരില്ല അജയ്.




അജയ് വാസുദേവിന് മമ്മൂട്ടി വീണ്ടും ഡേറ്റ് നല്*കി എന്നതാണ് പുതിയ വാര്*ത്ത. ഗുഡ്*വില്* എന്*റര്*ടെയ്ന്**മെന്*റ്സിന്*റെ ബാനറില്* ജോബി ജോര്*ജ്ജാണ് ഈ സിനിമ നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്നത്. നവാഗതരായ ഇരട്ട തിരക്കഥാകൃത്തുക്കളെയാണ് ഈ സിനിമയില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി പരീക്ഷിക്കുന്നത്.


ഒരു ഫാമിലി ത്രില്ലര്* ആയിരിക്കും ഈ സിനിമയെന്നാണ് ആദ്യ വിവരം. എന്നാല്* ധാരാളം നര്*മമുഹൂര്*ത്തങ്ങള്* ചിത്രത്തില്* ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കും. റായ് ലക്ഷ്മി നായികയാകുമെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകളുണ്ട്.


അജയ് വാസുദേവ് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത രാജാധിരാജ, മാസ്റ്റര്**പീസ് എന്നീ മമ്മൂട്ടിച്ചിത്രങ്ങള്* സൂപ്പര്*ഹിറ്റുകളായിരുന്നു.

----------


## twist369

> http://malayalam.webdunia.com/articl...0100029_1.html
> വൈശാഖിന്*റെ അതേ ഗണത്തില്* പെടുത്താം അജയ് വാസുദേവിനെ. വൈശാഖ് ചെയ്യുന്ന അതേ രീതിയിലുള്ള മാസ് മസാല സിനിമകളോടാണ് അജയ് വാസുദേവിനും പ്രിയം. എന്നാല്* വമ്പന്* വിജയങ്ങളുടെ എണ്ണത്തില്* വൈശാഖിന്*റെയത്ര വരില്ല അജയ്.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> അജയ് വാസുദേവിന് മമ്മൂട്ടി വീണ്ടും ഡേറ്റ് നല്*കി എന്നതാണ് പുതിയ വാര്*ത്ത. ഗുഡ്*വില്* എന്*റര്*ടെയ്ന്**മെന്*റ്സിന്*റെ ബാനറില്* ജോബി ജോര്*ജ്ജാണ് ഈ സിനിമ നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്നത്. നവാഗതരായ ഇരട്ട തിരക്കഥാകൃത്തുക്കളെയാണ് ഈ സിനിമയില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി പരീക്ഷിക്കുന്നത്.
> 
> 
> ...


Ee oolanu onnum date kodukkarath

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> Ee oolanu onnum date kodukkarath
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


 @kannan muthalali....... ningade muthine theri vilikkunnu.......

----------


## kannan

> @kannan muthalali....... ningade muthine theri vilikkunnu.......



 . . . .  .  :Laughing: 

Masterpiece kandappol enikkum therivilikkaan thonni  :Sneaky2:

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> . . . .  . 
> 
> Masterpiece kandappol enikkum therivilikkaan thonni


Rajadhiraja kandu jai vilichittu ippo kaalu maarunno???? Avasaravadhi......  :Biggrin:

----------


## jimmy

> Rajadhiraja kandu jai vilichittu ippo kaalu maarunno???? Avasaravadhi......


rr is much better than even pulimurugan fans thazhanju, athupole chattambinadu bb akeniyirunna ee movies fans kar kaivittu. masterpiece is utter crap, athine ippo vysakh ayalum rekhspedillayirunnu. verum thattikkoottu, story and direction

----------


## BONJOUR

> rr is much better than even pulimurugan fans thazhanju, athupole chattambinadu bb akeniyirunna ee movies fans kar kaivittu. masterpiece is utter crap, athine ippo vysakh ayalum rekhspedillayirunnu. verum thattikkoottu, story and direction


Mammootty interval fight kazhinj nadannu povumbol oruthan you are a terror ennengand oru dialgue adikunund.. common sense ulla oru director ath swantham padathil use cheyuo.. I respect woman enn paranj Mammookakum koduth chavar dialogue

----------


## kannan

> Rajadhiraja kandu jai vilichittu ippo kaalu maarunno???? Avasaravadhi......


RR enikkishtamaanu . . . annum ippozhum . . .

MP de main -ve Ajayde making thanne

Lets see his 3rd outing . . athil urappikkaam . . . Ajayde kaaryam 


Ellaarkum undaakum mosham movies . . even great Directors too have craps . . .

Anwar Rasheed ne pole extreme selective aakunna chila directors ozhike ellaarum craps thannittundu

----------


## kannan

> Ee oolanu onnum date kodukkarath
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk



Ajay ku koduthillel vere ethelum Oolanu kodukkum . . so better Ajay cheyyatte . . fanboy aanallo atleast  :Wink: 

However . Mam has clear plans for his dates .... 40% for Oola directors ...40% for proven Directors  & 20% avasaram thedivarunnavarku

----------


## Abin thomas

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> .
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ettan fans fb yil oke kuru pottikunund😂😂😂😂😂

----------


## Antonio

> Ettan fans fb yil oke kuru pottikunund😂😂😂😂😂


Ennathinu...angerum undallo..
Porathathinu Raju Manju elalrum undallo

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Ennathinu...angerum undallo..
> Porathathinu Raju Manju elalrum undallo


But ikka nadakil allee athan

----------


## Oruvan1

> But ikka nadakil allee athan


That will never change

king is always king

100cr 200cr base cheyathalla athu. 

He is the backbone

----------


## Mike

award bahishkarikkuvo  :Thinking:  





> .
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

blog ezhuthiyathinte upakaara smarana :Sneaky2: 




> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> blog ezhuthiyathinte upakaara smarana


Sarkar recomnd chythitanu kityath..allathe reccommd cheyathe nedyathalla lik nambi narayan


Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Sarkar recomnd chythitanu kityath..allathe reccommd cheyathe nedyathalla lik nambi narayan
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


recommend cheythathil ninnum chilare vettaanum chilare nila nirthaanum kaarnam enthaa?

----------


## shivankuty

> recommend cheythathil ninnum chilare vettaanum chilare nila nirthaanum kaarnam enthaa?


Kazhnja kollavm lalettane ithpole vettyrnu...2014 also...appo annu ntha karnam??


Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

Ithj deshapamaniyl vanna vartha alae🤣🤣

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> recommend cheythathil ninnum chilare vettaanum chilare nila nirthaanum kaarnam enthaa?


Listl illatha kk mohamdnm padmshri kodthitund..athum blog ezhtheetano

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Listl illatha kk mohamdnm padmshri kodthitund..athum blog ezhtheetano
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


mohammad-inu koduthathinu vere reason und....
athokke paranjaal politics-ilekku poakum

----------


## shivankuty

> mohammad-inu koduthathinu vere reason und....
> athokke paranjaal politics-ilekku poakum


Ahaa.. lalettan arhanalla ennu parnjal angeekarikanavila..at d sam time both mt & ikka too deserved..datsit

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Ahaa.. lalettan arhanalla ennu parnjal angeekarikanavila..at d sam time both mt & ikka too deserved..datsit
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


njaanum athu thanneye udheshichullu
ikka-yum mt-yum central govt-inte good list-il undaakillallo!

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ithj deshapamaniyl vanna vartha alae🤣🤣
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Mammookaye recommend cheythilla ennu kure post avidem ivdem oke kandu athu kond news ittenne ullu.lalettan well deserved.fight undakkan vendi paranjathalla.

----------


## Antonio

> Mammookaye recommend cheythilla ennu kure post avidem ivdem oke kandu athu kond news ittenne ullu.lalettan well deserved.fight undakkan vendi paranjathalla.


Nice aayittu Oralkkittu kuththiyittu Ividem fight aakanulla "kuruttubudhi" aarunnalleee (like @Antonio)  ....ennitt njan onnum arinjille ennu...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ithj deshapamaniyl vanna vartha alae🤣🤣
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


ath vere aanu...ee article deshabhimaniyil vannath alla..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## sankarvp

Ikka-Prithvi-M Gopy film Valsalyam type family drama akan chance undennu kettu. 

Enkil polikkum ❤

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ikka-Prithvi-M Gopy film Valsalyam type family drama akan chance undennu kettu. 
> 
> Enkil polikkum ❤


Atharo thalliyathanu bhai anganoru project onnum prithvi arinju polum kanilla. :Laughing:

----------


## Mike



----------


## SachinMammookka

> Ikka-Prithvi-M Gopy film Valsalyam type family drama akan chance undennu kettu. 
> 
> Enkil polikkum ❤


Athu vendiyirunnilla... Lucifer inu shesham Valsalyam 🧐

----------


## KeralaVarma

​rumours alle announce cheyyumbol ariyam


> Ikka-Prithvi-M Gopy film Valsalyam type family drama akan chance undennu kettu. 
> 
> Enkil polikkum ❤

----------


## Mike

https://www.facebook.com/mammoottyfa...4581270806012/


Hff verthe nadannu poyalum ejjathi charisma .......

----------


## Ravi

> Ikka-Prithvi-M Gopy film Valsalyam type family drama akan chance undennu kettu. 
> 
> Enkil polikkum ❤


prithvi onnum mammukkaye vech padam cheyyenda avashyamilla....prathyekichu Murali gopiyude scriptil.....

----------


## Don David

> prithvi onnum mammukkaye vech padam cheyyenda avashyamilla....prathyekichu Murali gopiyude scriptil.....


Yes, namukk Ajai etten undalloo

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## emirates

> Yes, namukk Ajai etten undalloo
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Prithvi as old Shaji khailas in new bottle 

No need for ikka

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

ee azhchatekkulla age in reverse gear  :Laughing:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Prithvi as old Shaji khailas in new bottle 
> 
> No need for ikka
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Prathyekich Murali Gopi koode illathe Prithvik vallom date kodutha theernu.. Actually Murali Gopi saved Lucifer.. Average script aanel koodi dialogues and overall quality of Gopi?s writing aanu Lucifer oru kanditikkavunna movie aakkiyath.. Allel oru theere thalli poli aayene aa padam..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## emirates

> Prathyekich Murali Gopi koode illathe Prithvik vallom date kodutha theernu.. Actually Murali Gopi saved Lucifer.. Average script aanel koodi dialogues and overall quality of Gopi?s writing aanu Lucifer oru kanditikkavunna movie aakkiyath.. Allel oru theere thalli poli aayene aa padam..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enthu dialogue Enna parayunnathu mashe 

Old films le dialogues eduthu thiruki kayatiyathino 
Oru nalla portion ennu parayanullathu 
Tovino speach only 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jayan 369

Mammukka at #Uyare Audio Launch!  :Love:

----------


## King Amal

Entharao entho..! 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Entharao entho..! 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


ullath aanooo ????  :Ahupinne: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Entharao entho..! 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Nalla acting elements undakuna script ayal mathi ayrunu which challenges mammooka enna mathram ithu nadanal mathi

----------


## shivankuty

> ullath aanooo ???? 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Portay spelling mistak anu...portray aanu
The Hinduvl varshangalolam journalist aayrna oralk angne thettupattan chance kanunla
Seema lik fake

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Portay spelling mistak anu...portray aanu
> The Hinduvl varshangalolam journalist aayrna oralk angne thettupattan chance kanunla
> Seema lik fake
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


typo error aavanum sadhayatha undu..enthayalum nadannal kollaam...

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Oru 'R' typingil miss aavaalo ethra valiya aal aanelum.. 😑

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Portay spelling mistak anu...portray aanu
> The Hinduvl varshangalolam journalist aayrna oralk angne thettupattan chance kanunla
> Seema lik fake
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Ninga oru thriller subjectil script eyuthenne... nannavum !!

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> Entharao entho..! 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


hug emoji kandaal ariyaam fake aanennu
it doesnt go with his personality

----------


## 4EVER

> Entharao entho..! 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Fake Page aanu......

----------


## shivankuty

> Oru 'R' typingil miss aavaalo ethra valiya aal aanelum.. 😑
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


😜😜ini angne aswascho😃😃

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Ninga oru thriller subjectil script eyuthenne... nannavum !!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


🤣🤣🤣verthe jeethujosphnu pani aavndanu karuthya😜

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

Pathetic.. making it sound like mammooty is so desperate for a Murali Gopi script  :Doh:

----------


## twist369

> Pathetic.. making it sound like mammooty is so desperate for a Murali Gopi script


Murali Gopi illelum Ratheesh ambatumaayi oru pdam cheyyanam..he's talented

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

GUYS IT WAS A FAKE INSTAGRAM ACCOUNT OF MURALI GOPY ,SO NO USE OF THIS DISCUSSION

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Pathetic.. making it sound like mammooty is so desperate for a Murali Gopi script


Vattanu ivanmaark.. Chumma Mammootiyude vila ariyaatha kure fans undu ingerk ippo.. If Mammooty wanted a Roshan movie, Jithu Joseph movie and all would have happened long time back.. Avashyamilla ee jaada teams onnum.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## emirates

> Vattanu ivanmaark.. Chumma Mammootiyude vila ariyaatha kure fans undu ingerk ippo.. If Mammooty wanted a Roshan movie, Jithu Joseph movie and all would have happened long time back.. Avashyamilla ee jaada teams onnum.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes 
Overrated writer

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## BASH1982

> Vattanu ivanmaark.. Chumma Mammootiyude vila ariyaatha kure fans undu ingerk ippo.. If Mammooty wanted a Roshan movie, Jithu Joseph movie and all would have happened long time back.. Avashyamilla ee jaada teams onnum.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ee oolakal entha vicharichathu ikkaku film illatge irikkanno
Roshan jithu enthinu lijo polum ethra vattam pulliye approach cheythittundu
As a fan enikku ini oragrahame ullu oru t v chandran movie

----------


## Ravi

Murali gopi onnum mammukkakku vendi ezhuthanda......vendathathu konda......

----------


## Ravi

> Pathetic.. making it sound like mammooty is so desperate for a Murali Gopi script


Oro maranangal........kashtam......

----------


## Ravi

> Vattanu ivanmaark.. Chumma Mammootiyude vila ariyaatha kure fans undu ingerk ippo.. If Mammooty wanted a Roshan movie, Jithu Joseph movie and all would have happened long time back.. Avashyamilla ee jaada teams onnum.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ee payalukalkkonnum mammukkayekurichu sherikkum ariyilla.....athinte proble aanu.....
Roshan, Murali Gopi ennee jada payalukalkkonnum mammukka date kodukkan padilla...... kodukkukayum illa.....

----------


## shivankuty

> ee payalukalkkonnum mammukkayekurichu sherikkum ariyilla.....athinte proble aanu.....
> Roshan, Murali Gopi ennee jada payalukalkkonnum mammukka date kodukkan padilla...... kodukkukayum illa.....


Ee murali gopi arelum pidch kadicha?? Fkde intrvw kando..ilel poyi noku..athil vykthmyi puli ikkaye kurch parynund
Chumma orale kurch baseless aaya karyngl paraythe


Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

> ee payalukalkkonnum mammukkayekurichu sherikkum ariyilla.....athinte proble aanu.....
> Roshan, Murali Gopi ennee jada payalukalkkonnum mammukka date kodukkan padilla...... kodukkukayum illa.....


Murali Gopi jaada aannenu thangalkk engane aanu thonniye aavo...pulli ikkaye pati mosham parayunnath ithuvare kandittilla....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## sankarvp

> Murali gopi onnum mammukkakku vendi ezhuthanda......vendathathu konda......


വേണ്ടെങ്കി വേണ്ട അത്ര തന്നെ പകരം സേതുവോ ഉദയകൃഷ്ണയോ അദേനി അണ്ണനോ( ലോകോത്തര ഓവർ റേറ്റഡ്) ഒക്കെ വരട്ടെ, നല്ലൊരു പിടുത്തം പിടിക്കാംന്നേ.

----------


## BASH1982

> വേണ്ടെങ്കി വേണ്ട അത്ര തന്നെ പകരം സേതുവോ ഉദയകൃഷ്ണയോ അദേനി അണ്ണനോ( ലോകോത്തര ഓവർ റേറ്റഡ്) ഒക്കെ വരട്ടെ, നല്ലൊരു പിടുത്തം പിടിക്കാംന്നേ.


Lucifer kandilla 
Muralide bakki ella padavum expect adutha kalathu full kanan thonniyittilla oru mathiri buji kali 
Njan prefer cheyyunnathu anoop menon ikka film more than murali gopi 
Pinne njangal ikka fansinu mt script allathe bakkiyokke nadannalenthu nadannillelenthu don?t care

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Lucifer kandilla 
> Muralide bakki ella padavum expect adutha kalathu full kanan thonniyittilla oru mathiri buji kali 
> Njan prefer cheyyunnathu anoop menon ikka film more than murali gopi 
> Pinne njangal ikka fansinu mt script allathe bakkiyokke nadannalenthu nadannillelenthu don?t care


Bakki Mammooty movies ellam vittalum Johnny Walker cheyth vanna manushyan aanu.. Ini oru 10 years kazhinh new generation vannalum aa oru style factor Indian cinemayil varaan ponilla.. Athokke enjoy cheyth vanna Ikka fansinodaan Murali Gopiyum Luciferum... Onnu podappa..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kevin

> Bakki Mammooty movies ellam vittalum Johnny Walker cheyth vanna manushyan aanu.. Ini oru 10 years kazhinh new generation vannalum aa oru style factor Indian cinemayil varaan ponilla.. Athokke enjoy cheyth vanna Ikka fansinodaan Murali Gopiyum Luciferum... Onnu podappa..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Coolthumb:  :Coolthumb:

----------


## BASH1982

> Bakki Mammooty movies ellam vittalum Johnny Walker cheyth vanna manushyan aanu.. Ini oru 10 years kazhinh new generation vannalum aa oru style factor Indian cinemayil varaan ponilla.. Athokke enjoy cheyth vanna Ikka fansinodaan Murali Gopiyum Luciferum... Onnu podappa..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ennoda🤥

Johny walkers 👍

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Ennoda🤥
> 
> Johny walkers 👍


Ha ha Aliyanodalla.. Lucifer and Kammaran okke kandu Murali Gopiyude pirake paayunna teamsinodu paranhathaa..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Muraliyude koode oru Padam Mammookka cheyyatte.. he's one of my fav writers.. also one of the few good writers we have now.. It seems he approached Mammookka, but that didn't work out due to some reason..

Roshan (a bit overrated), Jeethu (vedi theernnenna thonnunnu) padangal vannillel no prob.. but Murali Gopi padam nadakkanam enna aagraham und.. Pritvi direction il..

----------


## emirates

> Muraliyude koode oru Padam Mammookka cheyyatte.. he's one of my fav writers.. also one of the few good writers we have now.. It seems he approached Mammookka, but that didn't work out due to some reason..
> 
> Roshan (a bit overrated), Jeethu (vedi theernnenna thonnunnu) padangal vannillel no prob.. but Murali Gopi padam nadakkanam enna aagraham und.. Pritvi direction il..


Prithvi fails to create own signature as a director (personal opinion) 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

In My opinion Prithvi aanu Luciferine engane oru padam aaki modulate cheythu eduthu etrem valiya success aakiyathu..




> Prithvi fails to create own signature as a director (personal opinion) 
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## kevin

innale padam kandirangiyappol i felt so good..kka thanne reason... oru new delhi or pazhassi raja cheythittu box office result nokkunna pole alla madhura raja cheyyunnathu it is strictly for box office..at the age of 67-68. enthoru spirit aanu..machaan thanne ..chummathano johniewalker okke cheythathu...

wish someone come up with a kidilan action film ..polikkum...fansle piller min 10 vattom vachu kaanum padam...

----------


## Devarajan Master

I am pasting my small write up on OVVG that i posted in fb

----------


## Devarajan Master

*Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha is 30 year old.
*
April14th. 'Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha' is 30 year old. Watched the movie 30 years back with Joy M A and Jayaraj T K, future neurologist and neurosurgeon respectively. Never experienced anything similar from theatre, before or after, till this day. The movie that I had gone on a repeat watch spree ever since. One of a kind. The movie that was inspired from a folklore will remain in our folklore forever.

OVVG is an absolute masterpiece from that master craftsman Hariharan. The screenplay and dialogues written by the living legend M.T.Vasudevan Nair is a tribute to Malayalam. 
In fact, if ever a movie had been immortalised for it's dialogues, it's Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha. Ramachandrababu's camera and the colour tone he used for the movie had given it the feel of a timeless classic. Ravi Bombay's music and background scores in OVVG is a treat for the ears even today. 

Above all, a performance for the ages from Mammootty, a performance that has no parallels on Indian film screen. Every scene... every moment... every dialogue...even every sigh had the viewers watching, literally on the edge of the seat. Mammootty's face lit with countless emotions backed by incomparable dialogue delivery, it's sound modulations and brilliant voice overs transcends time and is synonymous with the movie itself. An acting master class which turned out to be a reference to all students of cinema.

ഇന്നും ആ ശബ്ദം കാതുകളിൽ മുഴങ്ങുന്നു....
"പുത്തൂരം വീട്ടിലേക്ക്.... കേളികേട്ട പുത്തൂരം വീട്ടിലേക്കാണ് യാത്ര...."
സമാനതകളില്ലാത്ത ഈ പ്രകടനം ചിത്രീകരണം തുടങ്ങുന്നതിന് മുമ്പ് തന്നെ എം ടി മനസ്സിൽ കണ്ടിരുന്നു. അതുകൊണ്ടാണല്ലോ തിരക്കഥ പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയ ഉടൻ അദ്ദേഹം ഹരിഹരനോട് പറഞ്ഞത്. "ഇതിന് അവൻ വേണം. ചന്തു ആകാൻ അവൻ തന്നെ വേണം".

വടക്കൻ പാട്ടുകളിലൂടെ ആസ്വാദകർക്ക് ഏറെ പരിചിതമായ ചന്തു എന്ന കഥാപാത്രത്തെ തികച്ചും വ്യത്യസ്തമായ രീതിയിൽ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുക എന്നത് വെല്ലുവിളി തന്നെയാണ്. ഒരു വടക്കൻ വീരഗാഥയിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഓരോ അംഗ ചലനങ്ങളും, സംഭാഷണ ശകലങ്ങളും ഭാവ വിന്യാസങ്ങളും അതി സൂക്ഷ്മമായി വിന്യസിക്കപ്പെട്ടപ്പോളാണ് ആ കഥാപാത്രം ആസ്വാദകരുടെ മനസ്സിൽ ചിരപ്രതിഷ്ഠ നേടിയതും പാണർ പാടിനടന്ന ചതിയൻ ചന്തു ഒരു വടക്കൻ വീരഗാഥയിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ചന്തുവായി താതാത്മ്യം പ്രാപിച്ചതും. മലയനോട് തൊടുത്തു മരിച്ച അച്ഛന്റെ മകനായും, പൊന്നിനും പണത്തിനുമൊപ്പം തൂക്കി നോക്കിയപ്പോൾ നിഷ്ക്കരുണം ചതിക്കപ്പെട്ട കാമുകനായും, സ്നേഹം പങ്കു വെച്ചപ്പോൾ കൈവിറച്ച ഗുരുവിന്റെ ശിഷ്യനായുമൊക്കെ വ്യത്യസ്ത മാനങ്ങളുള്ള, സങ്കീർണമായ മാനസികാവസ്ഥകളിലൂടെ സഞ്ചരിക്കുന്ന അതി സങ്കീർണമായ കഥാപാത്രത്തെ തികഞ്ഞ കയ്യടക്കത്തോടെ, പൂർണതയോടെ വെള്ളിത്തിരയിലെത്തിക്കാൻ ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കല്ലാതെ മറ്റൊരു അഭിനേതാവിനും സാധിക്കില്ല.

പറഞ്ഞും കേട്ടും മനസ്സിൽ പതിഞ്ഞ ചതിയൻ ചന്തുവിനെ മലയാളത്തിന്റെ മഹാനായ എഴുത്തുകാരൻ മറ്റൊരു വീക്ഷണകോണിലൂടെ നോക്കിക്കാണുകയും അക്ഷരങ്ങളിലൂടെ പുനരവതരിപ്പിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തപ്പോൾ അതിന് ചലച്ചിത്ര ഭാഷ്യം ചമച്ച പ്രഗത്ഭ സംവിധായകൻ ഹരിഹരന്റെ വാക്കുകൾ ഇങ്ങനെ - "വടക്കൻ വീരഗാഥയിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി മനസു കൊണ്ടും ശരീരം കൊണ്ടും ചന്തുവിനെ ഏറ്റെടുത്തു. വാൾ പയറ്റും കുതിര സവാരിയും കളരി മുറകളുമെല്ലാം അങ്ങേയറ്റം ആത്മാർത്ഥതയോടെ പരിശീലിച്ചു. നടപ്പിലും എടുപ്പിലുമെല്ലാം അദ്ദേഹം ചന്തുവായി മാറി. അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഡയലോഗ് പ്രസന്റേഷൻ എന്നെ വല്ലാതെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിച്ചു. ക്ളൈമാക്സ് സീനിൽ 'എനിക്ക് പിറക്കാതെ പോയ മകനാണല്ലോ ഉണ്ണീ നീ' എന്ന വികാരോജ്വലമായ വാക്കുകൾ കേൾക്കുമ്പോൾ എന്റെ കണ്ണ് നിറയും"

ഈ കഥാപാത്രം ചെയ്യാൻ മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്നെ വേണം എന്ന എഴുത്തുകാരന്റെ നിലപാട്. ആ കഥാപാത്രത്തോട് നൂറു ശതമാനം നീതി പുലർത്തുന്ന പ്രകടനം തന്നെ മമ്മൂട്ടി കാഴ്ചവെച്ചു എന്ന സംവിധായകന്റെ വിലയിരുത്തൽ. പ്രഗത്ഭ സംവിധായകർക്കും എഴുത്തുകാർക്കും മമ്മൂട്ടിയിലെ അഭിനേതാവിലുള്ള വിശ്വാസം, ആ വിശ്വാസം അക്ഷരം പ്രതി ശരിവെക്കുന്ന തരത്തിലുള്ള അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ മാസ്മരിക പ്രകടനം ഇവയൊക്കെക്കൊണ്ടു കൂടിയാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ ഇന്ത്യ കണ്ട എക്കാലത്തെയും മികച്ച നടനായി വിലയിരുത്തപ്പെടുന്നത്.

ഒരു വടക്കൻ വീരഗാഥയോളം എന്നെ മോഹിപ്പിച്ച മറ്റൊരു സിനിമയും ഇല്ല എന്നതാണ് സത്യം . ഇനി ഉണ്ടാകും എന്ന് വലിയ പ്രതീക്ഷയുമില്ല. കാരണം വടക്കൻ വീരഗാഥയേക്കാൾ എന്നെ മോഹിപ്പിക്കാൻ സാധ്യതയുള്ള ഒരേയൊരു സിനിമയേ ഭാവനയിൽ ഉള്ളു . ഹരിഹരന്റെ സംവിധാനത്തിൽ, എം ടിയുടെ രണ്ടാമൂഴത്തിലെ ഭീമനായി മമ്മൂട്ടി സ്*ക്രീനിൽ എത്തണം . കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളുടെ ആത്മാവ് തൊട്ടറിഞ്ഞുള്ള സൂക്ഷ്മാഭിനയം കൊണ്ട്, മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് മാത്രം സാധ്യമാകുന്ന വിസ്മയകരമായ പകർന്നാട്ടം എം ടി യുടെ ഭീമനെ വെള്ളിത്തിരയിൽ അനശ്വരമാക്കും എന്നതിൽ തർക്കമില്ല.

രണ്ടാമൂഴത്തിലെ ഭീമനായി മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ മാസ്മരിക ശബ്ദം വീണ്ടും തിയേറ്ററിൽ മുഴങ്ങുന്നത് ഒന്നു ചിന്തിച്ചുനോക്കൂ....
"ഹസ്തിനപുരിയിലേക്ക്.... കേളികേട്ട ഹസ്തിനപുരിയിലേക്കാണ് യാത്ര...."

----------


## The wrong one

> *Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha is 30 year old.
> *
> April14th. 'Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha' is 30 year old. Watched the movie 30 years back with Joy M A and Jayaraj T K, future neurologist and neurosurgeon respectively. Never experienced anything similar from theatre, before or after, till this day. The movie that I had gone on a repeat watch spree ever since. One of a kind. The movie that was inspired from a folklore will remain in our folklore forever.
> OVVG is an absolute masterpiece from that master craftsman Hariharan. The screenplay and dialogues written by the living legend M.T.Vasudevan Nair is a tribute to Malayalam. 
> In fact, if ever a movie had been immortalised for it's dialogues, it's Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha. Ramachandrababu's camera and the colour tone he used for the movie had given it the feel of a timeless classic. Ravi Bombay's music and background scores in OVVG is a treat for the ears even today. 
> 
> Above all, a performance for the ages from Mammootty, a performance that has no parallels on Indian film screen. Every scene... every moment... every dialogue...even every sigh had the viewers watching, literally on the edge of the seat. Mammootty's face lit with countless emotions backed by incomparable dialogue delivery, it's sound modulations and brilliant voice overs transcends time and is synonymous with the movie itself. An acting master class which turned out to be a reference to all students of cinema.
> 
> ഇന്നും ആ ശബ്ദം കാതുകളിൽ മുഴങ്ങുന്നു....
> ...


👏👏

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> *Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha is 30 year old.
> *
> April14th. 'Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha' is 30 year old. Watched the movie 30 years back with Joy M A and Jayaraj T K, future neurologist and neurosurgeon respectively. Never experienced anything similar from theatre, before or after, till this day. The movie that I had gone on a repeat watch spree ever since. One of a kind. The movie that was inspired from a folklore will remain in our folklore forever.
> OVVG is an absolute masterpiece from that master craftsman Hariharan. The screenplay and dialogues written by the living legend M.T.Vasudevan Nair is a tribute to Malayalam. 
> In fact, if ever a movie had been immortalised for it's dialogues, it's Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha. Ramachandrababu's camera and the colour tone he used for the movie had given it the feel of a timeless classic. Ravi Bombay's music and background scores in OVVG is a treat for the ears even today. 
> 
> Above all, a performance for the ages from Mammootty, a performance that has no parallels on Indian film screen. Every scene... every moment... every dialogue...even every sigh had the viewers watching, literally on the edge of the seat. Mammootty's face lit with countless emotions backed by incomparable dialogue delivery, it's sound modulations and brilliant voice overs transcends time and is synonymous with the movie itself. An acting master class which turned out to be a reference to all students of cinema.
> 
> ഇന്നും ആ ശബ്ദം കാതുകളിൽ മുഴങ്ങുന്നു....
> ...


 :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## Raja Sha

> *Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha is 30 year old.
> *
> April14th. 'Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha' is 30 year old. Watched the movie 30 years back with Joy M A and Jayaraj T K, future neurologist and neurosurgeon respectively. Never experienced anything similar from theatre, before or after, till this day. The movie that I had gone on a repeat watch spree ever since. One of a kind. The movie that was inspired from a folklore will remain in our folklore forever.
> 
> OVVG is an absolute masterpiece from that master craftsman Hariharan. The screenplay and dialogues written by the living legend M.T.Vasudevan Nair is a tribute to Malayalam. 
> In fact, if ever a movie had been immortalised for it's dialogues, it's Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha. Ramachandrababu's camera and the colour tone he used for the movie had given it the feel of a timeless classic. Ravi Bombay's music and background scores in OVVG is a treat for the ears even today. 
> 
> Above all, a performance for the ages from Mammootty, a performance that has no parallels on Indian film screen. Every scene... every moment... every dialogue...even every sigh had the viewers watching, literally on the edge of the seat. Mammootty's face lit with countless emotions backed by incomparable dialogue delivery, it's sound modulations and brilliant voice overs transcends time and is synonymous with the movie itself. An acting master class which turned out to be a reference to all students of cinema.
> 
> ...


Esabash master...
Itharam chinthakal kooduthal pracharippikkanam..
Mammoottikku vendi social mediayil samsarikkan ippol aalukal kuravanu..
Mammoottiyude randamoozhathile bheeman vesham enteyum oru vanyamaya swapnamanu..
Mammoottikku mathrame athinte bhavapoornimayode athu avatharippikkan kazhiyoo

----------


## roshy

https://www.facebook.com/11417921199...729791?sfns=mo

----------


## sachin

> *Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha is 30 year old.
> *
> April14th. 'Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha' is 30 year old. Watched the movie 30 years back with Joy M A and Jayaraj T K, future neurologist and neurosurgeon respectively. Never experienced anything similar from theatre, before or after, till this day. The movie that I had gone on a repeat watch spree ever since. One of a kind. The movie that was inspired from a folklore will remain in our folklore forever.
> 
> OVVG is an absolute masterpiece from that master craftsman Hariharan. The screenplay and dialogues written by the living legend M.T.Vasudevan Nair is a tribute to Malayalam. 
> In fact, if ever a movie had been immortalised for it's dialogues, it's Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha. Ramachandrababu's camera and the colour tone he used for the movie had given it the feel of a timeless classic. Ravi Bombay's music and background scores in OVVG is a treat for the ears even today. 
> 
> Above all, a performance for the ages from Mammootty, a performance that has no parallels on Indian film screen. Every scene... every moment... every dialogue...even every sigh had the viewers watching, literally on the edge of the seat. Mammootty's face lit with countless emotions backed by incomparable dialogue delivery, it's sound modulations and brilliant voice overs transcends time and is synonymous with the movie itself. An acting master class which turned out to be a reference to all students of cinema.
> 
> ...


superb write up master hats off..........
OVVG enthu kidu padam anu athupole oru classic ini undakumo as u said hope randamoozham will work out with the same team and will be a another masterclass if it will be acted by ikka.........

----------


## MamBlr

Yes... 
If there is a movie which can be called perfect, it is OVVG.
I doubt Randamoozham even with Mammootty can reach this level.





> *Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha is 30 year old.
> *
> April14th. 'Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha' is 30 year old. Watched the movie 30 years back with Joy M A and Jayaraj T K, future neurologist and neurosurgeon respectively. Never experienced anything similar from theatre, before or after, till this day. The movie that I had gone on a repeat watch spree ever since. One of a kind. The movie that was inspired from a folklore will remain in our folklore forever.
> 
> OVVG is an absolute masterpiece from that master craftsman Hariharan. The screenplay and dialogues written by the living legend M.T.Vasudevan Nair is a tribute to Malayalam. 
> In fact, if ever a movie had been immortalised for it's dialogues, it's Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha. Ramachandrababu's camera and the colour tone he used for the movie had given it the feel of a timeless classic. Ravi Bombay's music and background scores in OVVG is a treat for the ears even today. 
> 
> Above all, a performance for the ages from Mammootty, a performance that has no parallels on Indian film screen. Every scene... every moment... every dialogue...even every sigh had the viewers watching, literally on the edge of the seat. Mammootty's face lit with countless emotions backed by incomparable dialogue delivery, it's sound modulations and brilliant voice overs transcends time and is synonymous with the movie itself. An acting master class which turned out to be a reference to all students of cinema.
> 
> ...

----------


## Lakkooran

> *Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha is 30 year old.
> *
> April14th. 'Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha' is 30 year old. Watched the movie 30 years back with Joy M A and Jayaraj T K, future neurologist and neurosurgeon respectively. Never experienced anything similar from theatre, before or after, till this day. The movie that I had gone on a repeat watch spree ever since. One of a kind. The movie that was inspired from a folklore will remain in our folklore forever.
> 
> OVVG is an absolute masterpiece from that master craftsman Hariharan. The screenplay and dialogues written by the living legend M.T.Vasudevan Nair is a tribute to Malayalam. 
> In fact, if ever a movie had been immortalised for it's dialogues, it's Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha. Ramachandrababu's camera and the colour tone he used for the movie had given it the feel of a timeless classic. Ravi Bombay's music and background scores in OVVG is a treat for the ears even today. 
> 
> Above all, a performance for the ages from Mammootty, a performance that has no parallels on Indian film screen. Every scene... every moment... every dialogue...even every sigh had the viewers watching, literally on the edge of the seat. Mammootty's face lit with countless emotions backed by incomparable dialogue delivery, it's sound modulations and brilliant voice overs transcends time and is synonymous with the movie itself. An acting master class which turned out to be a reference to all students of cinema.
> 
> ...


*An acting master class which turned out to be a reference to all students of cinema.* :cheers:

----------


## Deepu k

> *Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha is 30 year old.
> *
> April14th. 'Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha' is 30 year old. Watched the movie 30 years back with Joy M A and Jayaraj T K, future neurologist and neurosurgeon respectively. Never experienced anything similar from theatre, before or after, till this day. The movie that I had gone on a repeat watch spree ever since. One of a kind. The movie that was inspired from a folklore will remain in our folklore forever.
> 
> OVVG is an absolute masterpiece from that master craftsman Hariharan. The screenplay and dialogues written by the living legend M.T.Vasudevan Nair is a tribute to Malayalam. 
> In fact, if ever a movie had been immortalised for it's dialogues, it's Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha. Ramachandrababu's camera and the colour tone he used for the movie had given it the feel of a timeless classic. Ravi Bombay's music and background scores in OVVG is a treat for the ears even today. 
> 
> Above all, a performance for the ages from Mammootty, a performance that has no parallels on Indian film screen. Every scene... every moment... every dialogue...even every sigh had the viewers watching, literally on the edge of the seat. Mammootty's face lit with countless emotions backed by incomparable dialogue delivery, it's sound modulations and brilliant voice overs transcends time and is synonymous with the movie itself. An acting master class which turned out to be a reference to all students of cinema.
> 
> ...


Vadakkan veeragadha pole oru padam eni varumennu thonnunnilla.padathinte crew ellarum prathibhakal.ever green classic cinema ennathindu 100% neethi pularthunna chithram.

----------


## classic

Fantastic writeup Master as usual..

Best Ever Film made in Malayalam till date.. be it screen play, direction, casting, performance (esp the glorious act of Mammookka as Chanthu)..




> *Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha is 30 year old.
> *
> April14th. 'Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha' is 30 year old. Watched the movie 30 years back with Joy M A and Jayaraj T K, future neurologist and neurosurgeon respectively. Never experienced anything similar from theatre, before or after, till this day. The movie that I had gone on a repeat watch spree ever since. One of a kind. The movie that was inspired from a folklore will remain in our folklore forever.
> 
> OVVG is an absolute masterpiece from that master craftsman Hariharan. The screenplay and dialogues written by the living legend M.T.Vasudevan Nair is a tribute to Malayalam. 
> In fact, if ever a movie had been immortalised for it's dialogues, it's Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha. Ramachandrababu's camera and the colour tone he used for the movie had given it the feel of a timeless classic. Ravi Bombay's music and background scores in OVVG is a treat for the ears even today. 
> 
> Above all, a performance for the ages from Mammootty, a performance that has no parallels on Indian film screen. Every scene... every moment... every dialogue...even every sigh had the viewers watching, literally on the edge of the seat. Mammootty's face lit with countless emotions backed by incomparable dialogue delivery, it's sound modulations and brilliant voice overs transcends time and is synonymous with the movie itself. An acting master class which turned out to be a reference to all students of cinema.
> 
> ...

----------


## kevin

johniewalker irangiyittu 27 yrs this vishu..the coolest character of our megastar !! 
jai ikka
jai johnny varghese

----------


## sankarvp

> johniewalker irangiyittu 27 yrs this vishu..the coolest character of our megastar !! 
> jai ikka
> jai johnny varghese


Ee OVVG poleyulla item okke parayumbol aa JOHNY WALKER okke eduth varalle bhai...😂🙏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## kevin

> Ee OVVG poleyulla item okke parayumbol aa JOHNY WALKER okke eduth varalle bhai...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


...........................................

----------


## BONJOUR

> Ee OVVG poleyulla item okke parayumbol aa JOHNY WALKER okke eduth varalle bhai...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Sankar Ji... Johnie walker ne ithra mathram snehikunna manushyan ee bhoologathilla.. Kevin bhai paranjotte  :Very Happy: 

Johnie Walker pullikaranu oru vikaram aanu.. Have seen him talking about the movie a million times.. Me too great fan of that character.. college payyanmare scenes kurach, Ikka's character il onnude concentrate cheythirunne nannayene enn thonni..

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Ee OVVG poleyulla item okke parayumbol aa JOHNY WALKER okke eduth varalle bhai...😂🙏
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


OVVG yekaal personal favourite aanu Johnny.. The one and only M swag ennokke paranha athaanu.. The most underrated movie of Malayalam.. Aa cinemayude oru scene polum athinte qualitiyil cheyyan oru new generationum pattilla.. Indian cinemayil thanne..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chackomaster

> OVVG yekaal personal favourite aanu Johnny.. The one and only M swag ennokke paranha athaanu.. The most underrated movie of Malayalam.. Aa cinemayude oru scene polum athinte qualitiyil cheyyan oru new generationum pattilla.. Indian cinemayil thanne..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enikum Johny aanu favorite...

----------


## chackomaster

> Sankar Ji... Johnie walker ne ithra mathram snehikunna manushyan ee bhoologathilla.. Kevin bhai paranjotte 
> 
> Johnie Walker pullikaranu oru vikaram aanu.. Have seen him talking about the movie a million times.. Me too great fan of that character.. college payyanmare scenes kurach, Ikka's character il onnude concentrate cheythirunne nannayene enn thonni..


Johny marichillayirunu enkil oru sequel oke irangiyene...Pakshe angane oru climax thanne aanu aa movie-ku ithrem impact undakiyathu.. Release time-il ee movie-de response engane aayirunu ? BB or ATBB or Super hit ?

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Johny marichillayirunu enkil oru sequel oke irangiyene...Pakshe angane oru climax thanne aanu aa movie-ku ithrem impact undakiyathu.. Release time-il ee movie-de response engane aayirunu ? BB or ATBB or Super hit ?


Climax fight ippo kandaalum pedikkum.. Ini eppo kandaalum athra terrifying aayittulla oru scene.. Ikka villainte aduth pokunnath.. Athum oru beekhara BGM.. Pedich uuppadilakum.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BONJOUR

> Johny marichillayirunu enkil oru sequel oke irangiyene...Pakshe angane oru climax thanne aanu aa movie-ku ithrem impact undakiyathu.. Release time-il ee movie-de response engane aayirunu ? BB or ATBB or Super hit ?


I'm not sure about b.o. performance of the movie. Oru valya success avan chane illa..Oru interview il Jayaraj parayunnundayrnnu Johnie Walker was a missed opportunity and he still regret it ennu!

Ikka college student aayit public engane accept cheyum ennariyathath kond script il maatam varuthi ennu parayunundayrnnu..

----------


## roshy

> I'm not sure about b.o. performance of the movie. Oru valya success avan chane illa..Oru interview il Jayaraj parayunnundayrnnu Johnie Walker was a missed opportunity and he still regret it ennu!
> 
> Ikka college student aayit public engane accept cheyum ennariyathath kond script il maatam varuthi ennu parayunundayrnnu..


hit status undaayirunnu.....
75 days news paper ad-il kottayam theatre name okke vannathu orkkunnu

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> hit status undaayirunnu.....
> 75 days news paper ad-il kottayam theatre name okke vannathu orkkunnu


Johny Walker initial record itta movie ayirunnu... Padam kaanan family ayi poyappol njangalkkonnum ticket kiitiyirunnilla.. RB akendiyirunna padam oru hit/sh ayullu because of extra ordinary initial..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> I'm not sure about b.o. performance of the movie. Oru valya success avan chane illa..Oru interview il Jayaraj parayunnundayrnnu Johnie Walker was a missed opportunity and he still regret it ennu!
> 
> Ikka college student aayit public engane accept cheyum ennariyathath kond script il maatam varuthi ennu parayunundayrnnu..


Jayaraj paranjathu, padathinte climax Jayarajinte script forcefully change cheyyippichu over senti aakki kalanju ennanu.. Padam vijayam ayirunnennanu aalu paranjathu.. But he is very upset over the climax sequences.

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> Lucifer kandilla 
> Muralide bakki ella padavum expect adutha kalathu full kanan thonniyittilla oru mathiri buji kali 
> Njan prefer cheyyunnathu anoop menon ikka film more than murali gopi 
> Pinne njangal ikka fansinu mt script allathe bakkiyokke nadannalenthu nadannillelenthu don?t care


Unni R - Ikka deadly combo.....  :Band:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

Araadey ivide johny walker movie ne kuttam pareyunnee @kevin  :Laughing:

----------


## Deepu k

> johniewalker irangiyittu 27 yrs this vishu..the coolest character of our megastar !! 
> jai ikka
> jai johnny varghese


Ingeru johny walkernu addict ano? Njan fdfs kanda padamanu. Palayayil relese illayirunnu. Ente ammavan ella padangalum first day or first weekend kanikkumayirunnu.nere jeep eduthu kottayam poyi anupamayil.huge rush ayirunnu.oru tharthil engenyo pulli  ticket oppichu keri.odukkathe aveshathode thudangiya padam climaxil van kooval ayirunnu.padam ettavum kooduthal odiyathum kottayathanu 75 days . Producer prem prakash  bobby sanjayde appan  pulli paranjathu 15 lakh + profit kittiya padamaennu annu nanayilum velli nakshathrathilum undayirunnu.padathinte huge initial padathe hit akki matti.

----------


## sudeepdayal

Mammootiyude koode ulla aa cherukkan okke ejjathi.. Kuttapayi Medayil ichiri paniyundu.. Athu achan thanne panitha mathi... Ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chackomaster

> Jayaraj paranjathu, padathinte climax Jayarajinte script forcefully change cheyyippichu over senti aakki kalanju ennanu.. Padam vijayam ayirunnennanu aalu paranjathu.. But he is very upset over the climax sequences.


Aaru change cheyichu ? Ikka or producer ?

----------


## Deepu k

> Jayaraj paranjathu, padathinte climax Jayarajinte script forcefully change cheyyippichu over senti aakki kalanju ennanu.. Padam vijayam ayirunnennanu aalu paranjathu.. But he is very upset over the climax sequences.


Script renjith anu. Athu kazhinju devasuram.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Aaru change cheyichu ? Ikka or producer ?


Producer anennu thonnunnu pulli paranjirunnathu...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Script renjith anu. Athu kazhinju devasuram.


Njan uddeshichathu script forcefully change cheyyippichu ennanu... He still wants to redo that scenes..

----------


## Deepu k

> Njan uddeshichathu script forcefully change cheyyippichu ennanu... He still wants to redo that scenes..


Yes renjithnu valiya hope ulla padamayirunnu.last 15 mintes palippoyennu  pulli thanne mikka cinema magazineilum paranjittundu. Johine walker malayathile oru nazhikakallakenda padamayirunnu.athinte takings annathe hindi, tamil padangale vellunnathayirunnu. Gireesh puthancheryude udayam. songs ellam bumber hitukal ayirunnu.athile villian swami, main villiante bgm ohoho oo elleam malayala cinemekku
Chinthikkan polum pattathu ayirunnu.kalathinu munpe vanna padamanu johnie walker.mammotty kidilol kidilan  ayirunu. Ithu pole anu big b um . Aa kedu bilal therkkum

----------


## chackomaster

> Yes renjithnu valiya hope ulla padamayirunnu.last 15 mintes palippoyennu  pulli thanne mikka cinema magazineilum paranjittundu. Johine walker malayathile oru nazhikakallakenda padamayirunnu.athinte takings annathe hindi, tamil padangale vellunnathayirunnu. Gireesh puthancheryude udayam songs ellam bumber hitukal ayirunnu.athile villian swami, main villiante bgm ohoho oo elleam malayala cinemekku
> Chinthikkan polum pattathu ayirunnu.kalathinu munpe vanna padamanu johnie walker.mammotty kidilol kidilan  ayirunu. Ithu pole anu big b um . Aa kedu bilal therkkum


BGM oru rakshayum illa.. Aa padathil Ikka-de equal or athinekaal importance (not number of scenes) villains-nu kodukan try cheythittundu .. Athu valare impressive aai thoni.. Even BGM, avarde intro oke Johny-ku koduthathine kaalum "extra" director cheythittundu...  Ee aduthu angane feel cheythathu Lucifer-le Bobby-ku aanu...

----------


## sudeepdayal

Mammootik Johny pole Lalinu Yodha.. Kure similarities undu ee randu padathinum..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> Mammootik Johny pole Lalinu Yodha.. Kure similarities undu ee randu padathinum..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes . Randu padanglum box office arhikkunna reethiyil click ayilla.

----------


## classic

Sequel irakkan pattilla.. It will be the most difficult character to recreate at this age.. Aa oru coolness ippo kittilla.. Vintage Johnny.. 

Climax il Johnny kk kannu kanathavunna sambhavam ozhivakkayirunnu..




> Johny marichillayirunu enkil oru sequel oke irangiyene...Pakshe angane oru climax thanne aanu aa movie-ku ithrem impact undakiyathu.. Release time-il ee movie-de response engane aayirunu ? BB or ATBB or Super hit ?

----------


## sethu

Mammootty etavum graceful aayi chuvadu vecha oru pattu aanu "Santhamee Rathriyil....." Sooper cool and energetic aayirunnu Mammootty....

Mammootty-Jayaraj-Ranjith-S Kumar-Venkidesh-Puthancheri.... adipoli!!!!!

----------


## sethu

> Yes renjithnu valiya hope ulla padamayirunnu.last 15 mintes palippoyennu  pulli thanne mikka cinema magazineilum paranjittundu. Johine walker malayathile oru nazhikakallakenda padamayirunnu.athinte takings annathe hindi, tamil padangale vellunnathayirunnu. Gireesh puthancheryude udayam. songs ellam bumber hitukal ayirunnu.athile villian swami, main villiante bgm ohoho oo elleam malayala cinemekku
> Chinthikkan polum pattathu ayirunnu.kalathinu munpe vanna padamanu johnie walker.mammotty kidilol kidilan  ayirunu. Ithu pole anu big b um . Aa kedu bilal therkkum


Mammoottiyude aniyan aayi annathe ethenkilum malayali yuvanadan mathiyayirunnu. athu oru van veezhcha aayi....athu pole nayikamarude selection kurachu koodi nannakkamayirunnu. Ranjitha was OK.. but second heroine porayirunnu!

----------


## classic

Angane kureyille.. vandanam, azhakiya ravanan, Thaniyavarthanam, Pingami, Samrajyam etc.. 




> Yes . Randu padanglum box office arhikkunna reethiyil click ayilla.

----------


## sachin

> Ingeru johny walkernu addict ano? Njan fdfs kanda padamanu. Palayayil relese illayirunnu. Ente ammavan ella padangalum first day or first weekend kanikkumayirunnu.nere jeep eduthu kottayam poyi anupamayil.huge rush ayirunnu.oru tharthil engenyo pulli  ticket oppichu keri.odukkathe aveshathode thudangiya padam climaxil van kooval ayirunnu.padam ettavum kooduthal odiyathum kottayathanu 75 days . Producer prem prakash  bobby sanjayde appan  pulli paranjathu 15 lakh + profit kittiya padamaennu annu nanayilum velli nakshathrathilum undayirunnu.padathinte huge initial padathe hit akki matti.


Padam tragedy ayathano prashnam athokannu kanathe villainye afuthupoyi villaine kollunathani koovalinu karanam ayathu aa kalathe ettavum stylish postersum johny walker ayirunnu last kurachu sradhichirunnrl vamban hit sure ayirunnu...

----------


## sachin

> Angane kureyille.. vandanam, azhakiya ravanan, Thaniyavarthanam, Pingami, Samrajyam etc..


Samrajyam okke nalla vijayam ayirunnu bakki okke correct anu add midhunam too...

----------


## roshy

> Padam tragedy ayathano prashnam athokannu kanathe villainye afuthupoyi villaine kollunathani koovalinu karanam ayathu aa kalathe ettavum stylish postersum johny walker ayirunnu last kurachu sradhichirunnrl vamban hit sure ayirunnu...


ക്ലൈമാക്സിലെ കണ്ണ് കാണാതെയുള്ള action ആണ്* അന്ന് പ്രശ്*നം ആയത്

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Angane kureyille.. vandanam, azhakiya ravanan, Thaniyavarthanam, Pingami, Samrajyam etc..


Samrajyam Keralathilum purathum van BB ayirunnnu bhai...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> ക്ലൈമാക്സിലെ കണ്ണ് കാണാതെയുള്ള action ആണ്* അന്ന് പ്രശ്*നം ആയത്


Fightinekkalum prashnamayathu climaxil Ikka kokkayilekku veenu marikkunnathayirunnu..

----------


## roshy

> Samrajyam Keralathilum purathum van BB ayirunnnu bhai...


സാമ്രാജ്യം കേരളത്തിലും കളക്ഷൻ എടുത്തത് തമിഴ്*നാട്ടിലും തെലുങ്കിലും ആയിരുന്നു .തെലുങ്കിൽ ഗാപ് fill ചെയ്യാൻ ഇറക്കി ഒടുവിൽ ആ ടൈമിൽ ഇറങ്ങിയ ചിരഞ്ജീവി ചിത്രത്തോട് മത്സരിച്ചോടി എന്ന് ഈ അടുത്തു ജോമോന്റെ ഒരു ഇന്റർവ്യൂവിൽ കണ്ടു

----------


## BASH1982

> ക്ലൈമാക്സിലെ കണ്ണ് കാണാതെയുള്ള action ആണ്* അന്ന് പ്രശ്*നം ആയത്


Kannu kanatha fight okke supper arunnu athonnum annu negative ayilla ente friends cercle ulla lal fansinokke van abhiprayam arunnu aa fight scene 
Aa kalathu hero marikkunnathu or tragic ending accept cheyyan padarunnu oru apavadam akashadoothu matgramanu

----------


## BASH1982

> Angane kureyille.. vandanam, azhakiya ravanan, Thaniyavarthanam, Pingami, Samrajyam etc..


Thaniyavarthanam samrajyam vijayamgal arunnu

----------


## classic

vijayangal aanu... even big b vijayam aayirunnallo.. Samrajyam oru ATBB material aayirunnu... ath keralathil vannilla.. nere marich Telugu, TN okke van collection nedi..

Ath pole thaniyavarthanam.. just oru hit level e vannulloo.. pakshe athum oru BB aavenda padam aayirunnu.. innathe kaalamalla.. ann sentemence okke aalkkarkk ishttamayirunnu.. enikk thonnunnu ath release aayath Mammokka yude mosham time aayirunnu (before new delhi).. ath effect cheythathavanam.. New Delhikk mump thanneyano enn enikkurappilla..




> Thaniyavarthanam samrajyam vijayamgal arunnu

----------


## classic

kannu adhikam kanatha fight super aanu.. pakshe angane pettenn kazhcha kuranju varunna oru twist nte oru aavashyavum illayirunnu.. avasanam kannu kanathe drive cheyth kokkayil veezhal koodiyayappol poornamayi..




> Kannu kanatha fight okke supper arunnu athonnum annu negative ayilla ente friends cercle ulla lal fansinokke van abhiprayam arunnu aa fight scene 
> Aa kalathu hero marikkunnathu or tragic ending accept cheyyan padarunnu oru apavadam akashadoothu matgramanu

----------


## BASH1982

> vijayangal aanu... even big b vijayam aayirunnallo.. Samrajyam oru ATBB material aayirunnu... ath keralathil vannilla.. nere marich Telugu, TN okke van collection nedi..
> 
> Ath pole thaniyavarthanam.. just oru hit level e vannulloo.. pakshe athum oru BB aavenda padam aayirunnu.. innathe kaalamalla.. ann sentemence okke aalkkarkk ishttamayirunnu.. enikk thonnunnu ath release aayath Mammokka yude mosham time aayirunnu (before new delhi).. ath effect cheythathavanam.. New Delhikk mump thanneyano enn enikkurappilla..


Senti film hitakumarunnu but tragic ending accept cheyyan padatunnu thaniyavarthanam personally enikku randamathu kanan dairyam illatha film anu

----------


## BASH1982

> kannu adhikam kanatha fight super aanu.. pakshe angane pettenn kazhcha kuranju varunna oru twist nte oru aavashyavum illayirunnu.. avasanam kannu kanathe drive cheyth kokkayil veezhal koodiyayappol poornamayi..


Johny walker nu oru end vende aliya aa twist anivaryam arunnu  pinne kokkayil veenillel pulli athmahathya cheythene imo perfect ending thanneyanu

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> kannu adhikam kanatha fight super aanu.. pakshe angane pettenn kazhcha kuranju varunna oru twist nte oru aavashyavum illayirunnu.. avasanam kannu kanathe drive cheyth kokkayil veezhal koodiyayappol poornamayi..


Padathinte 1st scriptil Ikka jayilil pokunnathum, nammude payyan Ikkaye kanan jayilil varunnathumaayirunnu.. Athu matti Ikka marikkunnathakki script change cheyyipichappol vanna additions ayirunnu athokke...

----------


## BASH1982

> Mammootty etavum graceful aayi chuvadu vecha oru pattu aanu "Santhamee Rathriyil....." Sooper cool and energetic aayirunnu Mammootty....
> 
> Mammootty-Jayaraj-Ranjith-S Kumar-Venkidesh-Puthancheri.... adipoli!!!!!


Oru anwar rasheed direction il ee song onnu remix cheythu kandal kollamennu undu

----------


## kevin

> Mammootty etavum graceful aayi chuvadu vecha oru pattu aanu "Santhamee Rathriyil....." Sooper cool and energetic aayirunnu Mammootty....
> 
> Mammootty-Jayaraj-Ranjith-S Kumar-Venkidesh-Puthancheri.... adipoli!!!!!


true..eppol kandalum romancham thonnum... athu poloru paattu namukku vere undo..ikkaism muzhuvan kittum aa paattu kelkumbol...

----------


## kevin

> Mammoottiyude aniyan aayi annathe ethenkilum malayali yuvanadan mathiyayirunnu. athu oru van veezhcha aayi....athu pole nayikamarude selection kurachu koodi nannakkamayirunnu. Ranjitha was OK.. but second heroine porayirunnu!


jeeth upendra spaari..oru non malayaliyude best performance alle... hats off jayaraj... box office ningal parayunnathu shari aayrikkum angane oru artist rahman allel vineeth aanu pakshe ee mood kittilla padathinu..aa oru alternate worlld

----------


## kevin

> Kannu kanatha fight okke supper arunnu athonnum annu negative ayilla ente friends cercle ulla lal fansinokke van abhiprayam arunnu aa fight scene 
> Aa kalathu hero marikkunnathu or tragic ending accept cheyyan padarunnu oru apavadam akashadoothu matgramanu


katha venam malayalikalku akkalathu... johnnyum yoddhayum onnum akkalathu arhicha vijayam kittiyilla...ippozhathe fanboys thallu collcn okke pole aanel randum bb colln undayirunnu...johnny tvm regular shows 50 days puls 25 days noon show undayirunnu..

----------


## kevin

> Oru anwar rasheed direction il ee song onnu remix cheythu kandal kollamennu undu


venda...johnny reboot cheyka aanel yes allel venda...athu jw nte song aanu..nashippikkanda...

----------


## kevin

johnny sooryamanasam sargam kamaladalam ee padangal ellam vishu padangal aayirunnu..kouravarum superhit aaytu odunnundayirunnu...

----------


## Deepu k

> johnny sooryamanasam sargam kamaladalam ee padangal ellam vishu padangal aayirunnu..kouravarum superhit aaytu odunnundayirunnu...


Kaouravar okke jan last padam ayirunnu .annathe real winner kasarkode kadhar  bhai ayirunnu. Mimics paradente second part .oru clock ayirinnnu kodukkunnathu.inter vellinu narkkedppu.enikku athu kitty. Johine walker negative responsilum kamaladahalathhode idichu ninnu.

----------


## Deepu k

> vijayangal aanu... even big b vijayam aayirunnallo.. Samrajyam oru ATBB material aayirunnu... ath keralathil vannilla.. nere marich Telugu, TN okke van collection nedi..
> 
> Ath pole thaniyavarthanam.. just oru hit level e vannulloo.. pakshe athum oru BB aavenda padam aayirunnu.. innathe kaalamalla.. ann sentemence okke aalkkarkk ishttamayirunnu.. enikk thonnunnu ath release aayath Mammokka yude mosham time aayirunnu (before new delhi).. ath effect cheythathavanam.. New Delhikk mump thanneyano enn enikkurappilla..


100% corrct.annu vanna laletten padam thoovanathumbikal disater ayi.cinemakku oru fate undu.dennis joseph paraja pole ayiran kannukal pullide cousine vendi ezhthi 2 months eduthu rajavaninte makan 6 divasam kondu theertthu.  Ayiram kannukalile love song kidilan anu.

----------


## Devarajan Master

> vijayangal aanu... even big b vijayam aayirunnallo.. Samrajyam oru ATBB material aayirunnu... ath keralathil vannilla.. nere marich Telugu, TN okke van collection nedi..
> 
> Ath pole thaniyavarthanam.. just oru hit level e vannulloo.. pakshe athum oru BB aavenda padam aayirunnu.. innathe kaalamalla.. ann sentemence okke aalkkarkk ishttamayirunnu.. enikk thonnunnu ath release aayath Mammokka yude mosham time aayirunnu (before new delhi).. ath effect cheythathavanam.. New Delhikk mump thanneyano enn enikkurappilla..


New Delhi was released on 24th July 1987. It took Malayalam cinema by storm. Athinte shakthiyil adutha aazhcha iranghiya Thoovanathumbikal olichu poyi. 
Thaniyavarthanam August 14 nu release cheythu. New Delhi thakarthodumpol thanne. Thaniyavarthanam attracted the class movie lovers but they failed to market it well among the masses. Pinne mahaameru pole New Delhi odikkondirikkunnu. Thus it ended up as a hit only.

----------


## classic

:Ok: bro.. evideyokkeyo vayichathum interview kandathum okke kittiya arivanu.. New Delhi yum Thaniyavarthanavum release cheyyumpol njan verum 2 years old.. Theatre ile aadya orma Pappayude swantham Appoos.. Kuttam parayan pattilla, Instantly I became his fan.. Aa oru performance okke Kandal aarkkum love at first sight thonnippovum.. Kaalam Maari, Rithu Maari, varshangal ethrayo kadann poyittum Inger ippozhum namme vismayippichu konde irikkunnu.. Johnny Walker kandappol thonniya "entha glamour, personality, coolness, fight" ennokke yulla oru awestruck feel inn Madhura Raja kandappol thonnippoyi.. (As a film both are incomparable, I was only referring to Mammookka performance).. A living legend indeed  :salut: 




> 100% corrct.annu vanna laletten padam thoovanathumbikal disater ayi.cinemakku oru fate undu.dennis joseph paraja pole ayiran kannukal pullide cousine vendi ezhthi 2 months eduthu rajavaninte makan 6 divasam kondu theertthu.  Ayiram kannukalile love song kidilan anu.

----------


## classic

:Ok:  master.. Thaniyavarthanavum New Delhiyum okke orumich release.. Enthaa le.. Onnum parayanilla..  :salut: 




> New Delhi was released on 24th July 1987. It took Malayalam cinema by storm. Athinte shakthiyil adutha aazhcha iranghiya Thoovanathumbikal olichu poyi. 
> Thaniyavarthanam August 14 nu release cheythu. New Delhi thakarthodumpol thanne. Thaniyavarthanam attracted the class movie lovers but they failed to market it well among the masses. Pinne mahaameru pole New Delhi odikkondirikkunnu. Thus it ended up as a hit only.

----------


## moovybuf

> master.. Thaniyavarthanavum New Delhiyum okke orumich release.. Enthaa le.. Onnum parayanilla..


GK was a master performance... Many may not consider among his top...

----------


## classic

Aa oru range aanu nammal realise cheyyendath.. Abhinaya sidhi samudrathinte depth pole aazhameriyathum acting versatility samudrathinte width pole parannittumanu..




> GK was a master performance... Many may not consider among his top...

----------


## jordan

Maminte action films pulli oru cool dud aayittula characters rasam aanu like kalikalam,artham,jhonny walker .. Ath pole oru character avasanam vannath phantom or kasaba aayirikkum.. phantom kure kidu scenes und..

----------


## jimmy

> GK was a master performance... Many may not consider among his top...


newdelhi is  class and mass movie like ovvg. nd  tamil,telugu, kannda and hindi remakes ella aviduthe superstar act cheythittum mammootty ude perormance nte ezhyalathu vannilla.. he is an actor par excellence but nammuude alkarku even some fans karku polum  :Yo: pucham

----------


## jimmy

nammude maryland evide jeevichirippundo :Crying:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Maminte action films pulli oru cool dud aayittula characters rasam aanu like kalikalam,artham,jhonny walker .. Ath pole oru character avasanam vannath phantom or kasaba aayirikkum.. phantom kure kidu scenes und..


Yes Phantom nalla kidilam kurach scenes undu.. Typical Dennis Joseph scenes..Shammiyude nettik phantom mudra pathippikkunnathokke rasamayirunnu.. Overall oru Bgrade making aayi poyi movie.. Aa samayath Mammootiyude market valare mosham timum.. Ee jaathi makingil Devadasi okke eduthavante padathil abinayichu.. Dennis Joseph Joshi koottukettil nalla ugran padam vannene avarude peak timil with this script..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kevin

> Yes Phantom nalla kidilam kurach scenes undu.. Typical Dennis Joseph scenes..Shammiyude nettik phantom mudra pathippikkunnathokke rasamayirunnu.. Overall oru Bgrade making aayi poyi movie.. Aa samayath Mammootiyude market valare mosham timum.. Ee jaathi makingil Devadasi okke eduthavante padathil abinayichu.. Dennis Joseph Joshi koottukettil nalla ugran padam vannene avarude peak timil with this script..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes... ikkade top 20 introyil varum phantom intro..spaar aayirunnu.. alee paranja aa mudra kuthal scene kidu aayirnnu...manoj ka jayan spaar aayirunnu.. location kollam, ezhuthum kollam still oru cheriya setup padam aayippoyi..kandirikkan pattum..

----------


## kevin

thaniyavarthanam katta depressing alle hit aayathu thanne nalla karyamalle...chettan apranju ariyam...sl complexil anjali new delhi athulya thaniyavarthanam randum odi ennu...

----------


## kevin

johnie aanu aadyaytu theatrl poyi kaananam ennu nirbandham pidicha padam.. postersum aa perum , padam kandappol manasil ulla athee mikavulla cinema... ippozhathe bhashayil paranjal oru hollywood comic book film pole batman okke pole....entha padam... nhan oru week kazhinjanu kaanunnathu, heavy rush... achan vacation vannappol fifty days .. ithu thanne kaananamnnu nirbadnham pidichu ..veendum poyi kandu

appoos yoddha pathrose okke alle onam..enikku pathrose , aniyanu yoddha aayirunnu choice... ladies karanam appoosnu poyi...ullathu parayallo nhan karuthi ingerithu entha kaanikkunnathu ennu...chumma villanmarde idiyum vangichu sentiyum adichu :)) ...padam bb aayi so ok, happy...otherwise appoos onnum nammude fav gen alla...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> nammude maryland evide jeevichirippundo


sheri anello  :Shocked:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> yes... ikkade top 20 introyil varum phantom intro..spaar aayirunnu.. alee paranja aa mudra kuthal scene kidu aayirnnu...manoj ka jayan spaar aayirunnu.. location kollam, ezhuthum kollam still oru cheriya setup padam aayippoyi..kandirikkan pattum..


Avanazhi Intro, Johnny Walker Intro and this one..  Kidilam aayirunnu ithu 3um.. Avanazhyiyil Inspector Balram ennum paranh aa coat oorunnathayirunnu the Best.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Avanazhi Intro, Johnny Walker Intro and this one..  Kidilam aayirunnu ithu 3um.. Avanazhyiyil Inspector Balram ennum paranh aa coat oorunnathayirunnu the Best.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dhruvam movie le intro spaaar allee
Big b intro...daddy cool le intro also

----------


## BONJOUR

> Dhruvam movie le intro spaaar allee
> Big b intro...daddy cool le intro also


Oru voting nadathiyal minimum 75% aalkar Big B ittu kuthum... Ammathiri romanchification intro ayrnnu!

International standard, malayalam cinema anne vare kanatha type sadanam!

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Dhruvam movie le intro spaaar allee
> Big b intro...daddy cool le intro also


Dhruvam Ikka Intro Kidilam aayirunnu .. Athinte eettavum kachara version aanu Lal Intro In Narasimham.. 😀😀 Dhruvam aanu Malayalathil vanna eettavum best Multi starrer movie.. Sharikkum Ikka aanu Hero enkilum athil ellam top stars and ellarkum Kidu role and almost equal scenes polum undu... Enna Ikkaye eettavum Top aayit thanne present cheythu. Joshi okke aanu thaaram.. BigB also thakarppan intro.. Daddy Cool mothathil aa cinema ishtamalla .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kevin

> Avanazhi Intro, Johnny Walker Intro and this one..  Kidilam aayirunnu ithu 3um.. Avanazhyiyil Inspector Balram ennum paranh aa coat oorunnathayirunnu the Best.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


precise macha...same aanu...

----------


## kevin

> Dhruvam Ikka Intro Kidilam aayirunnu .. Athinte eettavum kachara version aanu Lal Intro In Narasimham..  Dhruvam aanu Malayalathil vanna eettavum best Multi starrer movie.. Sharikkum Ikka aanu Hero enkilum athil ellam top stars and ellarkum Kidu role and almost equal scenes polum undu... Enna Ikkaye eettavum Top aayit thanne present cheythu. Joshi okke aanu thaaram.. BigB also thakarppan intro.. Daddy Cool mothathil aa cinema ishtamalla .. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


narasimham okke substandard..
big b enikku average aayte thonniyittulloo athu pole kore vannittundu munpu pinne set cheytha oru intro alle ..
dhruvam entha grace... one among the best..

----------


## sankarvp

> Sankar Ji... Johnie walker ne ithra mathram snehikunna manushyan ee bhoologathilla.. Kevin bhai paranjotte 
> 
> Johnie Walker pullikaranu oru vikaram aanu.. Have seen him talking about the movie a million times.. Me too great fan of that character.. college payyanmare scenes kurach, Ikka's character il onnude concentrate cheythirunne nannayene enn thonni..


Ok ok 🤗

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## sankarvp

> OVVG yekaal personal favourite aanu Johnny.. The one and only M swag ennokke paranha athaanu.. The most underrated movie of Malayalam.. Aa cinemayude oru scene polum athinte qualitiyil cheyyan oru new generationum pattilla.. Indian cinemayil thanne..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok enikkum ishtam ulla padam ane...songs & bgm okke top notch anu.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## sankarvp

> narasimham okke substandard..
> big b enikku average aayte thonniyittulloo athu pole kore vannittundu munpu pinne set cheytha oru intro alle ..
> dhruvam entha grace... one among the best..


Narasimham aa timil heroicinte maximum kaanichathond heavy impact ayirunnu ennal ipo athonnum valya sambhavam ayi thonnunnilla.

BigB💙 annum innum favorite aanu, 4th day payyanur shanthiyil 20 perayirunnu kanan undayirunnath, enik chottamubai(annum innum ishtamalla), vinodayatra(good one) ivayekkalokke annu thanne ishtamayi, making & ikka style of acting kikkidu 🌼🌼🌼

Dhruvam kidu aanu, but ath kanumbol Devasuravum orma varum. So Neelakandan💙💙  Mannadiyarekal 💙 oru padi munnil nilkunnathayitanu ipozhum thonnarullath.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## kevin

> Narasimham aa timil heroicinte maximum kaanichathond heavy impact ayirunnu ennal ipo athonnum valya sambhavam ayi thonnunnilla.
> 
> BigB💙 annum innum favorite aanu, 4th day payyanur shanthiyil 20 perayirunnu kanan undayirunnath, enik chottamubai(annum innum ishtamalla), vinodayatra(good one) ivayekkalokke annu thanne ishtamayi, making & ikka style of acting kikkidu 🌼🌼🌼
> 
> Dhruvam kidu aanu, but ath kanumbol Devasuravum orma varum. So Neelakandan💙💙  Mannadiyarekal 💙 oru padi munnil nilkunnathayitanu ipozhum thonnarullath.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Introye kurichu mathranu discussion..Big b nalla padamanu..narasimham annum intro bore thanne ..lal style aanu padathil. Mone dinesha okke ushar aanu.. Padam installa...

----------


## kevin

Dhruvam masterpiece.. chotta Mumbai kidilam

----------


## Tigerbasskool

Dhruvam ellaverudeyum fav anellooo so ithu ividee kidakettee

----------


## jordan

> Yes Phantom nalla kidilam kurach scenes undu.. Typical Dennis Joseph scenes..Shammiyude nettik phantom mudra pathippikkunnathokke rasamayirunnu.. Overall oru Bgrade making aayi poyi movie.. Aa samayath Mammootiyude market valare mosham timum.. Ee jaathi makingil Devadasi okke eduthavante padathil abinayichu.. Dennis Joseph Joshi koottukettil nalla ugran padam vannene avarude peak timil with this script..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


phantom dialogues okke rasam aanu. dennis  josephinte  chila mam characters  nalla  hilarouos aayittanu samsarikuka.. sangham, kunachan  adikk adi , vedikk vedi line characters aanu .  comedyekaalum kaanumbol namukk oru light smile throughout tharum ..

----------


## kevin

> Dhruvam ellaverudeyum fav anellooo so ithu ividee kidakettee


multistarrer, non linear , athum poranju pakka fictional oru setting ...hats off joshy sir..master craftsman

----------


## kevin

prajapathi okke evdeyum thodathe poyi..aa setting polum convincing aayilla..

----------


## Oruvan1



----------


## classic

Ithil Haider ne jail il vech kanunna scene il Mammootty yude kannile thilakkam shradhichirunno?

Kannukal Agni pole jwalichirunnu.. Mass enn paranjal Mammookka kk mattullavare vare BGM okke vech romancham undakkal mathramalla..  :salut: 




> Dhruvam ellaverudeyum fav anellooo so ithu ividee kidakettee

----------


## King Amal

[B] സേതുരാമയ്യർ എപ്പോൾ വരും?

മമ്മുക്ക : സേതുരാമയ്യർ  വരാൻ  കുറച്ച് സമയം എടുക്കും. അതിനു മുൻപ് മറ്റേ പുള്ളി വരും 😎😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Ithil Haider ne jail il vech kanunna scene il Mammootty yude kannile thilakkam shradhichirunno?
> 
> Kannukal Agni pole jwalichirunnu.. Mass enn paranjal Mammookka kk mattullavare vare BGM okke vech romancham undakkal mathramalla..


ഒരു വല്ലാത്ത എടുപ്പും നടപ്പും ആണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇതിൽ...mute അടിച്ചു കണ്ടാൽ പോലും മാസ്സ് ആണ്...
Though there r some very obvious caste dialogues in the movie, adrenaline pumping ആണ്...

മമ്മൂട്ടി മാസ്സ് കാണിച്ച് വരൈറ്റി ആകിയ movies തന്നെ പലതുണ്ട്... കിംഗ്, ധ്രുവം, സംഘം മാണിക്യം...എല്ലാം ഒന്നിനൊന്ന് വ്യത്യസ്തം...

----------


## moovybuf

> [B] സേതുരാമയ്യർ എപ്പോൾ വരും?
> 
> മമ്മുക്ക : സേതുരാമയ്യർ  വരാൻ  കുറച്ച് സമയം എടുക്കും. അതിനു മുൻപ് മറ്റേ പുള്ളി വരും 😎😎
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


ബിലാലിക്ക ആണോ?

----------


## emirates

> ബിലാലിക്ക ആണോ?


May be announcing in pala on Sunday 

They planing something 😜😜

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> prajapathi okke evdeyum thodathe poyi..aa setting polum convincing aayilla..


Prajapathi okke aru boran renjith thulachu kalanju .chila scenes mathram kollam.

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## perumal

Wow

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

Raju ettan

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## ShawnPaul

Ajay...Ukri...Goodwill  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Sleep:  :Sleep: 
മെഗാസ്റ്റാര്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ തകര്*പ്പന്* ഹിറ്റ് ചിത്രം രാജമാണിക്യത്തിന് രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം വരുന്നു എന്ന് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്*. ?രാജമാണിക്യം 2? ഈസ്റ്റര്* ദിനമായ ഏപ്രില്* 21 ഞായറാഴ്ച പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കുമെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്*. രാജമാണിക്യം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്തത് അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് ആയിരുന്നു എങ്കില്* രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്നത് അജയ് വാസുദേവ് ആണെന്നും അറിയുന്നു.




ആദ്യഭാഗത്തിന്*റെ തിരക്കഥ ടി എ ഷാഹിദ് ആയിരുന്നു. എന്നാല്* രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം എഴുതുക ഉദയ്കൃഷ്ണ ആയിരിക്കുമെന്നാണ് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട്. ഗുഡ്*വില്* എന്*റര്*ടെയ്ന്**മെന്*റ്സിന്*റെ ബാനറില്* ജോബി ജോര്*ജ്ജാണ് ഈ സിനിമ നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്നതെന്നും സൂചന. പത്മപ്രിയ, റായ്*ലക്ഷ്മി എന്നിവരായിരിക്കും നായികമാരെന്നും സൂചനയുണ്ട്. റഹ്*മാന്*, സലിം*കുമാര്*, ഭീമന്* രഘു, മനോജ് കെ ജയന്*, സുരാജ് വെഞ്ഞാറമ്മൂട് തുടങ്ങിയവരും അഭിനയിക്കുമെന്നാണ് വിവരം.


വൈശാഖിന്*റെ അതേ ഗണത്തില്* പെടുത്താം അജയ് വാസുദേവിനെ. വൈശാഖ് ചെയ്യുന്ന അതേ രീതിയിലുള്ള മാസ് മസാല സിനിമകളോടാണ് അജയ് വാസുദേവിനും പ്രിയം. എന്നാല്* വമ്പന്* വിജയങ്ങളുടെ എണ്ണത്തില്* വൈശാഖിന്*റെയത്ര വരില്ല അജയ്. എന്നാല്* രാജമാണിക്യം 2 മലയാളത്തിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ മാസ് സിനിമയാക്കി മാറ്റാനാണ് അജയ് വാസുദേവ് ശ്രമിക്കുന്നതെന്നാണ് സൂചന.


2005 നവംബര്* മൂന്നിനാണ് രാജമാണിക്യം പ്രദര്*ശനത്തിനെത്തിയത്. ആദ്യ നാലാഴ്ച കൊണ്ട് അന്ന് രാജമാണിക്യം അഞ്ചുകോടിയോളം രൂപയാണ് വാരിക്കൂട്ടിയത്. ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ മൊത്തം കളക്ഷനായി 16 കോടി രൂപ വന്നു എന്നാണ് കണക്ക്. ഇപ്പോഴത്തെ ടിക്കറ്റ് നിരക്ക് വച്ച് ഈ 16 കോടിയെ ഒന്ന് കണ്**വര്*ട്ട് ചെയ്ത് നോക്കൂ. രാജമാണിക്യം 100 കോടി ക്ലബില്* ഇടം നേടിയ ചിത്രമാകുമെന്ന് ഉറപ്പ്.


ഈ സിനിമയുടെ ചെലവ് എത്രയായിരുന്നു എന്നറിയുമോ? പരസ്യം ചെയ്തതുള്*പ്പടെ 2.30 കോടി രൂപ മാത്രമായിരുന്നു ചെലവ്. മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കരിയറിലെ തന്നെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ഹിറ്റായ ഈ സിനിമ സൃഷ്ടിച്ച തരംഗം വളരെ വലുതായിരുന്നു. തിരുവനന്തപുരം ഭാഷയില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി തകര്*ത്തുവാരിയ ബെല്ലാരി രാജ വീണ്ടും എത്തുന്നു എന്ന പ്രതീക്ഷയില്* ഈസ്റ്റര്* ദിനത്തിനായി കാത്തിരിക്കുകയാണ് മെഗാസ്റ്റാര്* ആരാധകര്*.

----------


## Neerali

> Ajay...Ukri...Goodwill 
> മെഗാസ്റ്റാര്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ തകര്*പ്പന്* ഹിറ്റ് ചിത്രം രാജമാണിക്യത്തിന് രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം വരുന്നു എന്ന് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്*. ?രാജമാണിക്യം 2? ഈസ്റ്റര്* ദിനമായ ഏപ്രില്* 21 ഞായറാഴ്ച പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കുമെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്*. രാജമാണിക്യം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്തത് അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് ആയിരുന്നു എങ്കില്* രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്നത് അജയ് വാസുദേവ് ആണെന്നും അറിയുന്നു.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ആദ്യഭാഗത്തിന്*റെ തിരക്കഥ ടി എ ഷാഹിദ് ആയിരുന്നു. എന്നാല്* രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം എഴുതുക ഉദയ്കൃഷ്ണ ആയിരിക്കുമെന്നാണ് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട്. ഗുഡ്*വില്* എന്*റര്*ടെയ്ന്**മെന്*റ്സിന്*റെ ബാനറില്* ജോബി ജോര്*ജ്ജാണ് ഈ സിനിമ നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്നതെന്നും സൂചന. പത്മപ്രിയ, റായ്*ലക്ഷ്മി എന്നിവരായിരിക്കും നായികമാരെന്നും സൂചനയുണ്ട്. റഹ്*മാന്*, സലിം*കുമാര്*, ഭീമന്* രഘു, മനോജ് കെ ജയന്*, സുരാജ് വെഞ്ഞാറമ്മൂട് തുടങ്ങിയവരും അഭിനയിക്കുമെന്നാണ് വിവരം.
> 
> 
> ...


Ithu nadakkathe irikkan ellarum muttippu aayi karthivinodu praarthicho...

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

> Ajay...Ukri...Goodwill 
> മെഗാസ്റ്റാര്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ തകര്*പ്പന്* ഹിറ്റ് ചിത്രം രാജമാണിക്യത്തിന് രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം വരുന്നു എന്ന് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്*. ?രാജമാണിക്യം 2? ഈസ്റ്റര്* ദിനമായ ഏപ്രില്* 21 ഞായറാഴ്ച പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കുമെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്*. രാജമാണിക്യം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്തത് അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് ആയിരുന്നു എങ്കില്* രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്നത് അജയ് വാസുദേവ് ആണെന്നും അറിയുന്നു.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ആദ്യഭാഗത്തിന്*റെ തിരക്കഥ ടി എ ഷാഹിദ് ആയിരുന്നു. എന്നാല്* രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം എഴുതുക ഉദയ്കൃഷ്ണ ആയിരിക്കുമെന്നാണ് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട്. ഗുഡ്*വില്* എന്*റര്*ടെയ്ന്**മെന്*റ്സിന്*റെ ബാനറില്* ജോബി ജോര്*ജ്ജാണ് ഈ സിനിമ നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്നതെന്നും സൂചന. പത്മപ്രിയ, റായ്*ലക്ഷ്മി എന്നിവരായിരിക്കും നായികമാരെന്നും സൂചനയുണ്ട്. റഹ്*മാന്*, സലിം*കുമാര്*, ഭീമന്* രഘു, മനോജ് കെ ജയന്*, സുരാജ് വെഞ്ഞാറമ്മൂട് തുടങ്ങിയവരും അഭിനയിക്കുമെന്നാണ് വിവരം.
> 
> 
> ...


vaartha Sheri aanengil... athinte kaaryathil oru theerumanam aayi....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Aarum pedikanda..  🤓🤓
Ajai movie script writer new face aanu.. 
Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

G Krishnamoorthy..  
Joshy.. 😜

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Goodwill 3 projects with ikka.. 
Ajai movie, Joshy movie, jibu jacob movie

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

Ikka sammadhikkilla ee chadhikk.

Ajay ine kondonnum onnum pattilla.

----------


## Rangeela

> Aarum pedikanda..  邏邏
> Ajai movie script writer new face aanu.. 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


ajay movie..... aarum pedikkanda.... ellarum oodikko.....
ith kazhinju varunna adutha ikka movieyude initial polum thakarkkan kazhivulla movie!!!!!

----------


## SachinMammookka

Bellari Raja ye kollaruthu ennu oru campaign FB il start cheyyanam 





> Ajay...Ukri...Goodwill 
> മെഗാസ്റ്റാര്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ തകര്*പ്പന്* ഹിറ്റ് ചിത്രം രാജമാണിക്യത്തിന് രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം വരുന്നു എന്ന് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്*. ?രാജമാണിക്യം 2? ഈസ്റ്റര്* ദിനമായ ഏപ്രില്* 21 ഞായറാഴ്ച പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കുമെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്*. രാജമാണിക്യം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്തത് അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് ആയിരുന്നു എങ്കില്* രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്നത് അജയ് വാസുദേവ് ആണെന്നും അറിയുന്നു.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ആദ്യഭാഗത്തിന്*റെ തിരക്കഥ ടി എ ഷാഹിദ് ആയിരുന്നു. എന്നാല്* രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം എഴുതുക ഉദയ്കൃഷ്ണ ആയിരിക്കുമെന്നാണ് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട്. ഗുഡ്*വില്* എന്*റര്*ടെയ്ന്**മെന്*റ്സിന്*റെ ബാനറില്* ജോബി ജോര്*ജ്ജാണ് ഈ സിനിമ നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്നതെന്നും സൂചന. പത്മപ്രിയ, റായ്*ലക്ഷ്മി എന്നിവരായിരിക്കും നായികമാരെന്നും സൂചനയുണ്ട്. റഹ്*മാന്*, സലിം*കുമാര്*, ഭീമന്* രഘു, മനോജ് കെ ജയന്*, സുരാജ് വെഞ്ഞാറമ്മൂട് തുടങ്ങിയവരും അഭിനയിക്കുമെന്നാണ് വിവരം.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Don David

Official aayi vannathinu shesham karanhapore... fake rwports okke aarokkeyo padachu vidunnu adhokke kandu karayaan kure fansum... !!! 

Gangandharvan oyich announce cheytha projects ellaam thanne promising aanu... Even gangandharvan kurachadhikam thiruthalukal okke konduvanittund to make it better... 

Ini iranganulladh Unda -Mamangam!!
Ameer, bilal, Sethuramayyar ellam promising aanu !!!
Ajai padam confirm aanu !!Athu onninteyum thudarchayaavilla ennu vishwasikkaam !!

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

ഇൗ അജയിനോട് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് എന്താ ഇത്ര സ്നേഹം?
2 ആവറേജ് പടങ്ങൾ ചെയ്തിട്ടും, വീണ്ടും മൂപ്പർക്ക് ഡേറ്റ് കൊടുക്കാൻ കാരണം  :Confused:

----------


## Don David

> ഇൗ അജയിനോട് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് എന്താ ഇത്ര സ്നേഹം?
> 2 ആവറേജ് പടങ്ങൾ ചെയ്തിട്ടും, വീണ്ടും മൂപ്പർക്ക് ഡേറ്റ് കൊടുക്കാൻ കാരണം


Shalyam aanenne... ikka paranghadha.. thaan poyi vere aarelum vech padam cheythitt vaa ennu... appo ajai paranghu.. ikka idhu oru puthiya kadhayanu ennu.. ikka udan counter - ninte kadhayalleda ennu??  
Pidi vidaathe ajai... avasanam ithil nirthikolanam ennum parangh angu koduth   :Vandivittu:  

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

Masterpiece ഈ week തമിഴ് നാട്ടിൽ release ഉണ്ടോ 
ഒരു poster കണ്ടു

----------


## Don David

> Masterpiece ഈ week തമിഴ് നാട്ടിൽ release ഉണ്ടോ 
> ഒരു poster കണ്ടു


 :Vandivittu:  To Chennai :Machomaan:

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jayan 369

> Goodwill 3 projects with ikka.. 
> Ajai movie, Joshy movie, jibu jacob movie
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ratheesh Ambatt - Murali Gopy movie ille?

----------


## Veiwer11

Bellari raja enagaanum ajay chythaal kolamaakum
angere onnu ozhivakukkude

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Shalyam aanenne... ikka paranghadha.. thaan poyi vere aarelum vech padam cheythitt vaa ennu... appo ajai paranghu.. ikka idhu oru puthiya kadhayanu ennu.. ikka udan counter - ninte kadhayalleda ennu??  
> Pidi vidaathe ajai... avasanam ithil nirthikolanam ennum parangh angu koduth   
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


BTB ninne aarada FK DON aakiyath??? :Bossman:  :Bossman:

----------


## Don David

> BTB ninne aarada FK DON aakiyath???


Enne aarum aakkiyilla.. athukondu nhan swayam angu Prakhyapichu  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Enne aarum aakkiyilla.. athukondu nhan swayam angu Prakhyapichu 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


ohhh ohh ee swayam Muzhuvan Nadan enoke prakhyapikana pole.. amabada kemaaa :Gunsmilie:

----------


## Achayanthanni

> Ajay...Ukri...Goodwill 
> മെഗാസ്റ്റാര്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ തകര്*പ്പന്* ഹിറ്റ് ചിത്രം രാജമാണിക്യത്തിന് രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം വരുന്നു എന്ന് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്*. ?രാജമാണിക്യം 2? ഈസ്റ്റര്* ദിനമായ ഏപ്രില്* 21 ഞായറാഴ്ച പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കുമെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്*. രാജമാണിക്യം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്തത് അന്**വര്* റഷീദ് ആയിരുന്നു എങ്കില്* രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്നത് അജയ് വാസുദേവ് ആണെന്നും അറിയുന്നു.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ആദ്യഭാഗത്തിന്*റെ തിരക്കഥ ടി എ ഷാഹിദ് ആയിരുന്നു. എന്നാല്* രണ്ടാം ഭാഗം എഴുതുക ഉദയ്കൃഷ്ണ ആയിരിക്കുമെന്നാണ് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട്. ഗുഡ്*വില്* എന്*റര്*ടെയ്ന്**മെന്*റ്സിന്*റെ ബാനറില്* ജോബി ജോര്*ജ്ജാണ് ഈ സിനിമ നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്നതെന്നും സൂചന. പത്മപ്രിയ, റായ്*ലക്ഷ്മി എന്നിവരായിരിക്കും നായികമാരെന്നും സൂചനയുണ്ട്. റഹ്*മാന്*, സലിം*കുമാര്*, ഭീമന്* രഘു, മനോജ് കെ ജയന്*, സുരാജ് വെഞ്ഞാറമ്മൂട് തുടങ്ങിയവരും അഭിനയിക്കുമെന്നാണ് വിവരം.
> 
> 
> ...



Suhurthe....

Inganathe news ivide idaruthu...

News nte uddesham valare vyaktham Anu.

Rajamanikyam collection 16 kodeel akkanam..

Sadarana Mohanlal films nte newsil varunna oru thanthram ondu, Puthiya ethelum hit Padam pazhaya hit nte ithra collections bedichu ennum Paranja..Athuvazhi pazhaya film nte collection urappikkukayum cheyyuka..
Ithinepatti athu pole ayittanu thonnunnathu.

Pakshai nere thirichanenne Ollu.

Collection korachu urappikkukayum.

So please do not post this types of manipulated news please.

And beware the traps.

Lalfans please hate me if you feel the thruth.

----------


## King Amal

Angane oru projectine kurach ithvare kettilla..  🤕


> Ratheesh Ambatt - Murali Gopy movie ille?


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

ലോകമാകെയുള്ള മലയാളികൾക്കും ,എന്റെ സ്നേഹിതർക്കും , കുടുംബക്കാർക്കും ...
പുതിയ മനസും പുതിയ ഹൃദയവും പുതിയ മനോഭാവവും ഉള്ള പുതിയ ജീവിതം നയിക്കാൻ ഉത്ഥിതനായ ഈശോ അനുഗ്രഹിക്കട്ടെ. ഉയിർപ്പ് തിരുനാളിന്റെ സന്തോഷവും സമാധാനവും സ്നേഹപൂർവം ആശംസിക്കുന്നു.ഗുഡ്*വിൽ നിർമിക്കാൻ പോകുന്ന മൂന്ന് സിനിമയുടെ കാര്യം പറയാമെന്നാണ് ഞാൻ പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നത് എന്നാൽ അടുത്ത 5 കൊല്ലത്തേയ്ക് നമ്മൾ പ്ലാൻ ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നത് 10 സിനിമയാണ് .സിനിമ സംഭവിക്കുന്നതാണ് എത്ര കോടി കൈയ്യിൽ ഉണ്ടേലും ഇല്ലേലും നടക്കാനുള്ളത് നടക്കും .ഇ 10 സിനിമയും ഒന്നിനൊന്നു മെച്ചമാണ് മലയാളത്തിലെ അനുഗ്രഹീതനായ ഒട്ടുമിക്ക താരങ്ങളും ഗൂഡിവിലിന്റെ സിനിമയിൽ പങ്കുചേരുന്നുമുണ്ട് ,ബഡ്ജറ്റ് പറയാനോ അതിൽ ഊറ്റം കൊള്ളാനോ ഞാനില്ല മറിച്ചു ഇ പത്തു സിനിമയും ഒന്നൊന്നിനോട് മെച്ചമായിരിക്കും അപ്പോൾ അതിലാദ്യം ഏതു ? 

*ഒന്ന് മമ്മുക്ക ,അജയ് വാസുദേവ് , ഗുഡ്*വിൽ ,ഒരു വലിയ ക്യാൻവാസിൽ ഫാമിലി മാസ്സ് മൂവി ,ആഗസ്റ് ആദ്യവാരം തുടങ്ങും 

2  ഹിറ്റുകളുടെ തമ്പുരാൻ ഡെന്നിസ് ജോസഫ് ,പ്രമോദ് പപ്പൻ ഡബിൾ ആക്ഷൻ

 3 കുഞ്ഞാലി മരക്കാർ yes the real kunjalimarakkar.. *  
ഇതിന്റെ പൂർണ്ണമായ ആര്ടിസിസ്റ് ലിസ്റ്റ് പ്രസിദ്ധപ്പെടുത്താൻ സമയം വേണം കാരണം ഇന്ത്യയിലെയും വിദേശത്തെയും ടെക്നിഷ്യൻസ് ആര്ടിസ്റ് തുടങ്ങിയവരൊക്കെയായി സംസാരങ്ങൾ നടക്കുന്നു ദയവായി കാത്തിരിക്കുക. Pls subscribe goodwill entertainments youtube channel and facebook page for further informations.  ഉയർത്തു വന്ന ഈശോയും നിങ്ങളും ആണെന്റെ ശക്തി കൂടെ നിൽക്കുക പ്രാർത്ഥിക്കുക Happy easter to all

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jayan 369

> Angane oru projectine kurach ithvare kettilla..  🤕
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Okay. What about Jibu Jacob movie? Ath planingil ulla project aano?

----------


## King Amal

Yes.. Athum joshy movieyum..  
2um discussionil vannittund.. 


> Okay. What about Jibu Jacob movie? Ath planingil ulla project aano?


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

Veendum ajay movie 
vebdaayirunnu massum aavilla koppum aavilla

----------


## thumbikuttan

> ബിലാലിക്ക ആണോ?


https://www.facebook.com/clubfmuae/v...4139960333001/

----------


## Veiwer11

Suddenly all change where is bilal, kunjachan?????

----------


## Jayan 369

> Yes.. Athum joshy movieyum..  
> 2um discussionil vannittund.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Athoke announce cheyyan ullathin pakaram ithippo.......... Ajai  :Doh:

----------


## King Amal

Machane vilichappo ithavana complete family package aanu kidu aayirkum ennokkeya paranje.. 
Scorpio illel tanne pakuthi aaswasam..  


> Veendum ajay movie 
> vebdaayirunnu massum aavilla koppum aavilla


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jayan 369

@King Amal Pramod Pappan movie hero Mammookka thanne aano?

----------


## Veiwer11

> Machane vilichappo ithavana complete family package aanu kidu aayirkum ennokkeya paranje.. 
> Scorpio illel tanne pakuthi aaswasam..  
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


ajai kore olathum 
athum augusil bilal kunjachan thudangathe

pullik vere aarum date kodukkunnundaakilla

laletta. Dq fahad dileep atleast unni mukunthan engilum try cheyyaayirunnille?
mammookak date illa vere ale vech movie cheythit vaa ennum paranj vitta mathiyaayiyirunnu

ippo onnu track aayi vannathaa appoleekum vannu kure teams

----------


## ALEXI

> @King Amal Pramod Pappan movie hero Mammookka thanne aano?


Pulli thanne aakana chance

----------


## BONJOUR

> Suddenly all change where is bilal, kunjachan?????


Athaanu Ikka's gang... Lined up ellam promising ayrkum.. ennit announce cheyan pramod pappan, Ajai (verum waste) ithokke..

Fans chumma adikoodunnathokke veruthe.. Hope Ikka will do Bilal before these movies... Kunjali eni adutha easter vare updates kanan chance illa..

----------


## Jayan 369

> Pulli thanne aakana chance


Adipoli  :Vandivittu: 

Ajai projectinekkal cult aavan sadhyathayulla item. Pappettan  :Pray:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Athaanu Ikka's gang... Lined up ellam promising ayrkum.. ennit announce cheyan pramod pappan, Ajai (verum waste) ithokke..
> 
> Fans chumma adikoodunnathokke veruthe.. Hope Ikka will do Bilal before these movies... Kunjali eni adutha easter vare updates kanan chance illa..


If ikka is like this then nothing to say bye bye

----------


## shivankuty

> Adipoli 
> 
> Ajai projectinekkal cult aavan sadhyathayulla item. Pappettan


Ejjathi director😆😆

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

:Band:   :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## emirates

🌎 Mammootty - Ajai Vasudev Movie,Script Penned By 3 Youngsters. 2019 Xmas Release

🌍 Pramod Paapan - Dennis Joseph - Mammootty Movie. @dulquer In Extended Cameo

🌏 #Kunjalimarakkar - Biggest Mollywood Movie Bankrolled By August Cinemas,Goodwill Ent And ICL Fincorp. Cast🔥

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

Evide? bilal evide????

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 🌎 Mammootty - Ajai Vasudev Movie,Script Penned By 3 Youngsters. 2019 Xmas Release
> 
> 🌍 Pramod Paapan - Dennis Joseph - Mammootty Movie. @dulquer In Extended Cameo
> 
> 🌏 #Kunjalimarakkar - Biggest Mollywood Movie Bankrolled By August Cinemas,Goodwill Ent And ICL Fincorp. Cast🔥
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Ambo dq and ikka together initial record fixed❤️❤️❤️

----------


## twist369

> Pulli thanne aakana chance


Wow...pappaaniac approach..

Ranbhayokke field out Aaya sthitik eni sunny akkaye pollullavare glamours roles pratheekshikkaam

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

ഒരടി മുന്നോട്ടു വെച്ചാൽ നാലടി പിന്നോട്ടാണല്ലോ ?തല്ലേണ്ടമ്മാവാ ഞാൻ നന്നാവൂല്ലാ എന്ന line

----------


## Oruvan1

> ഒരടി മുന്നോട്ടു വെച്ചാൽ നാലടി പിന്നോട്ടാണല്ലോ ?തല്ലേണ്ടമ്മാവാ ഞാൻ നന്നാവൂല്ലാ എന്ന line


Only worried about Ajay movie - pramod pappan movie wont do that much damage. Will be better than kuttandad, parole or streetlights. 

Aayne nammukku oru fund raising nadathi vella direction schoolilum vittu direction padippikkanam. 
Ithrakk attificaially aaayi direct cheyyunna vere oru director illa. Or they should bing back back shaji kailas back. Tbats better than ajay.

----------


## King Amal

[B] 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

'anto ye thirichu vilikku ikkaye rakshikku" 
ennu hash tag idendi varumo? :Scare:

----------


## Tissot

> Only worried about Ajay movie - pramod pappan movie wont do that much damage. Will be better than kuttandad, parole or streetlights. 
> 
> Aayne nammukku oru fund raising nadathi vella direction schoolilum vittu direction padippikkanam. 
> Ithrakk attificaially aaayi direct cheyyunna vere oru director illa. Or they should bing back back shaji kailas back. Tbats better than ajay.


Shaji kailas with lalettan varunundu this year release indaavum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

> Only worried about Ajay movie - pramod pappan movie wont do that much damage. Will be better than kuttandad, parole or streetlights. 
> 
> Aayne nammukku oru fund raising nadathi vella direction schoolilum vittu direction padippikkanam. 
> Ithrakk attificaially aaayi direct cheyyunna vere oru director illa. Or they should bing back back shaji kailas back. Tbats better than ajay.


അജയ്  ഡയറക്ടർ ആവുന്നതിൽ ഞങ്ങൾ real ഫൈറ്റേഴ്സിന് എതിർപ്പ് ഒന്നുമില്ല

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Shaji kailas with lalettan varunundu this year release indaavum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow great 
Thaandavam,alibhai and red chilies ..after 3 disasters annan -shaji combo again ...

Btw shaji kailes nte worst movies ginger and simhasanam aaavum

----------


## Oruvan1

> Wow great 
> Thaandavam,alibhai and red chilies ..after 3 disasters annan -shaji combo again ...
> 
> Btw shaji kailes nte worst movies ginger and simhasanam aaavum


He will do his best to make it best movie.

ine veraan povunnath koodi paaliyaal . Pinne oru come back orikkalum undaavulla

----------


## King Amal

> @King Amal Pramod Pappan movie hero Mammookka thanne aano?


Joby annane vilichirunnu.. 
Mammooka aanu hero 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Joby annane vilichirunnu.. 
> Mammooka aanu hero 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Waw kalakki Directore maattan pattumo illa aalea?

any update on maamaankam?

----------


## Oruvan1

> Waw kalakki Directore maattan pattumo illa aalea?
> 
> any update on maamaankam?


Pramod pappans okkay aanu.

ajayane emginelum maattanam

----------


## jimmy

ivide ajay vasuedeve ne kuttam parayunnavar aanu koodutjhal ennu thonnunnu.he is a very good technician. rr athu prove cheythathu aanu. pinne mp jeevanillatha kathayum kathaphrangalum, dialogues okke verum koora. may be vysakh has more  involvement in the script and dialogues i believe. mr il dialogues and comedy scenes ellam nallapole work out aayi. pm nu munpu mammootty kku big canvasil big budget il movie edukkunnathil thalparyamillayirunnu. allenkil athupoleyulla period movies aayrikkanam.big budgetil edutjhirunnu enkil thoppil joppaan, rajadhi raja ellam sparr ene. ivide renjit ne pokki nadannittu enthayi. puthen panathil mammootty yodu cheytghatinu ayale enthu vilkkanamennu enikkariyilla. first look il thanne enthoru avesmayrunnu athu create cheythathu. mammootty ude scrreen presence thanne less than half an hour.chumma waste aakki thannu renjith. pinne drama yil lal nu full length role um ondu kandirikkanum kollam,. athukondu guys ajay kku oru chance koodi kodukkam. athupole johny antony kkum big budget ivar movei eduthal oru la vysakh aakan sadhytha ondu.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Ajay vasudev is not to be written off. Rajadhiraja was good. Masterpiece nte negative Udayan aanu.. pinne half baked climax (may be due to time and budget limitations). Ithil new comers aanu script. So Ajay can make a good commercial movie!

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Dennis Joseph. Happy about his comeback. But directors could have been someone else. Still waiting for Dennis sir to be working with mammookka again!

----------


## twist369

> Ajay vasudev is not to be written off. Rajadhiraja was good. Masterpiece nte negative Udayan aanu.. pinne half baked climax (may be due to time and budget limitations). Ithil new comers aanu script. So Ajay can make a good commercial movie!


Bilal Kunjali polulla biggies linel ullapol alla..neramillaatha nerath ivane polulla m&2? date kodukkendath..
Ajai kulichaal Vyshak aavukela..
2padam edth..kaanich thannu

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

Master piece തമിഴ് റിലീസ് ഏപ്രിൽ 26
https://www.facebook.com/20047567033...130961?sfns=mo

----------


## aashiq1



----------


## Jo

> Bilal Kunjali polulla biggies linel ullapol alla..neramillaatha nerath ivane polulla m&2? date kodukkendath..
> Ajai kulichaal Vyshak aavukela..
> 2padam edth..kaanich thannu
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Sathyam..Ajayne okke support cheyyunnavare sammathikkanam..koodi poyal oru super hit..athil kooduthalonnum pullikku illa...njan kanda koora direction MP thanne...climax fight okke potte....royal challengers portion okke ulti koora...idi athilum koora...oru chukkum ariyilla....Rajayum script atra sambhavamalla..avide aanu directorude kazhivu...same with abraham athu average script..kidu aakki director..
ajay 2 ennam cheythu..rajadhirajailum aa bombay portion okke nalla bore aanu..any way yathoru avasyavumillatha randu pjt..ajay and pramod pappan...Thaskara veeran okke thara padathinte ange attam...pinne vajram...there is something seriously wrong with ikka's script selection..anger ellathilum up to date aanu..but movie selection...arinjondu cheyyunnatharikkum...any way ithu kondu dosham allathe gunam orikkalum varilla...

----------


## ShahSM

> 




Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> ഇൗ അജയിനോട് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് എന്താ ഇത്ര സ്നേഹം?
> 2 ആവറേജ് പടങ്ങൾ ചെയ്തിട്ടും, വീണ്ടും മൂപ്പർക്ക് ഡേറ്റ് കൊടുക്കാൻ കാരണം


Producer Joby ആയതു കൊണ്ട്.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Suddenly all change where is bilal, kunjachan?????


Bilal ee വർഷം തന്നെ തുടങ്ങും, കുഞ്ഞച്ചൻ സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് poorthiyaakatte

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> @King Amal Pramod Pappan movie hero Mammookka thanne aano?


മമ്മൂക്ക അല്ല

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> മമ്മൂക്ക അല്ല
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


 :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Partytime2:  :Partytime2:  :Partytime2:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ravi

njan ajay vasudevinte cinema ippozhe boycott cheythirikkunnu.....
Rajadhiraja oru vidham kandu theertha padamanu....
ennal Materpiece sahikkan pattiyilla....especially the first one hour before mammukka entry.....entammo.....kodum vadham......

----------


## Ravi

> മമ്മൂക്ക അല്ല
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


 :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## King Amal

Aanenn aanallo chodichappo joby paranjath.. 🙄


> മമ്മൂക്ക അല്ല
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> മമ്മൂക്ക അല്ല
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Oruvan1

> njan ajay vasudevinte cinema ippozhe boycott cheythirikkunnu.....
> Rajadhiraja oru vidham kandu theertha padamanu....
> ennal Materpiece sahikkan pattiyilla....especially the first one hour before mammukka entry.....entammo.....kodum vadham......


Njaanum

aa thread boycott cheythirikkunnu..

----------


## Rangeela

> Njaanum
> 
> aa thread boycott cheythirikkunnu..


Njaumm undd........

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Veiwer11

> Njaanum
> 
> aa thread boycott cheythirikkunnu..


ban ajay save mam

----------


## jayan143

> Njaanum
> 
> aa thread boycott cheythirikkunnu..


Padam BB ayal vannekanam. Masterpiece nannayilla. Ath kond ellam angane avanamenilla. Nalla Scriptum Budgetum koduthal nannavum

----------


## Veiwer11

> Padam BB ayal vannekanam. Masterpiece nannayilla. Ath kond ellam angane avanamenilla. Nalla Scriptum Budgetum koduthal nannavum


Padam nannavatte enn aashamsikunnu
budget okke mp thanne kofuthirunnu 12cr+ 
athinte richness onnum screenil undaayirunnilla  let alone script

----------


## bilal john

> Padam BB ayal vannekanam. Masterpiece nannayilla. Ath kond ellam angane avanamenilla. Nalla Scriptum Budgetum koduthal nannavum


Mp 12 cr+ budgetil avan Edith vechath enthaanennu nammalellaam kandathaanello.madhura raja level ulla oru average script thanneyaanu mp kkuum ukri ezhuthiyath.pakshe vysagh eduthappol raaja kidu aayi.Ajay kulichaal vysagh aavilla.rajayekkaal mass moments create cheyyaanulla space mp scriptil undaarunnu pakshe Lavan eduthappol verum koora aayi

----------


## KITO

മോഹൻലാൽ or മമ്മൂട്ടി? ഒരു താരതമ്യ പഠനം!!

ഏതാണ്ട് 30-ലേറെ വർഷങ്ങളായി മലയാളികൾ അഭിമുഖീകരിക്കുന്ന ഒരു ചോദ്യമാണിത്. മമ്മൂട്ടി or മോഹൻലാൽ? എനിക്കറിയാം ഇതിനൊരു ഉത്തരം പറയുക എളുപ്പമല്ലെന്ന്. കാരണം കേരളത്തിൽ ഏതൊരു മനുഷ്യനോടും ചോദിച്ചാലും അയാൾക്ക് ഇതിന് അയാളുടേതായ ഒരു ഉത്തരം ഉണ്ടാകും. അതിലേക്ക് എൻറെതായ അഭിപ്രായം കൂടി ആഡ് ചെയ്യുന്നതിനു പകരം നമുക്കൊന്ന് സീരിയസായി അനലൈസ് ചെയ്തു നോക്കിയാലോ? രണ്ടുപേരെയും!!

കേരളത്തിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടി, മോഹൻലാൽ ആരാധകർ പൊതുവേ അവരുടെ അഭിപ്രായം പറയുമ്പോൾ തന്റെ ഭാഗമാണ് ശരി എന്ന് സമർത്ഥിക്കാൻ ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്ന ചില കാര്യങ്ങളുണ്ട്. യൂട്യൂബ് കമൻറുകൾ സെർച്ച് ചെയ്ത് കിട്ടിയ കാര്യങ്ങൾ താഴെ കൊടുക്കുന്നു. തെറികൾ ഉൾപ്പെടുത്തിയിട്ടില്ല��
മമ്മൂട്ടി വിഭാഗം:
1. വളരെ ശക്തമായ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കാൻ പൗരുഷവും ആകാര സൗഷ്ടവവും ഒത്തുചേർന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കാണ് കൂടുതൽ കഴിയുക
2. മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് ഏത് ആക്*സെന്റും വഴങ്ങും
3. ഡയലോഗ് ഡെലിവറി മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അത്ര വേറെ ആർക്കും കഴിയില്ല
4. മമ്മൂട്ടി കഥാപാത്രമായി മാറുമ്പോൾ മോഹൻലാൽ കഥാപാത്രത്തെ തന്നിലേക്ക് മാറ്റുകയാണ് ചെയ്യുന്നത്
5. സീരിയസ്, സെൻറിമെൻസ് റോളുകൾ മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ് ബെസ്റ്റ്

മോഹൻലാൽ വിഭാഗം: 
1. മോഹൻലാൽ വളരെ ഫ്ളെക്സിബിൾ ആയിട്ടുള്ള നടനാണ് 
2. കോമഡി ഡാൻസ് എന്നിവയുടെ കാര്യത്തിൽ മോഹൻലാൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെക്കാൾ എത്രയോ കാതം മുന്നിലാണ് 
3. മോഹൻലാൽ ഒരു ഇൻബോൺ ആക്ടറാണ്, മോഹൻലാൽ ഒരു നാച്ചുറൽ ആക്ടറാണ് 
4. കേരളത്തിന് പുറത്തുനിന്നുള്ള വലിയ വലിയ വ്യക്തികൾ മോഹൻലാൽ എന്ന നടനെ കുറിച്ച് വളരെയധികം പറഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട് 
5. ഗാനരംഗങ്ങൾ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ചതാക്കുന്നത് മോഹൻലാലാണ്

ഇത് വായിക്കുന്ന നിങ്ങളുടെ മനസ്സിൽ ആരാണ് മികച്ചത് എന്നതിൻറെ ഉത്തരമായി ഇപ്പോൾ ഈ രണ്ടു പേരിൽ ഒരാൾ ഉണ്ടാകുമെല്ലെ! നമുക്ക് ഇവരുടെ രണ്ടുപേരുടെയും അഭിനയമെന്ന് ഒന്ന് അനലൈസ് ചെയ്തു നോക്കാം. മെത്തേഡ് ആക്ടർ, നാച്ചുറൽ ആക്ടർ എന്ന രണ്ട് ഗണങ്ങളിൽ ഒതുക്കപ്പെടേണ്ടവരല്ല ഈ രണ്ട് അഭിനേതാക്കളും. സ്റ്റാൻസ്ലോവ്സ്ക്കിയുടെ "സിസ്റ്റം" പുതുക്കിപ്പണിത 4 പേരിൽ ഒരാളായ സ്റ്റെല്ല ആഡ്ലറുടെ മെത്തേഡിൽ വരുന്നുണ്ട് മോഹൻലാൽ എന്ന നടന്റെ അഭിനയം പലപ്പോഴും. ഇമോഷനെ ഓർത്തെടുത്ത് അഭിനയിക്കുന്നതോടൊപ്പം ഇമാജിനേഷൻ കൂടി ഉൾപ്പെടുത്തുന്ന ടെക്നിക് ആണിത്. അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻറെ ഇമാജിനേഷനുള്ള കഴിവ് അതിമാനുഷികം അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഒരു മാജിക് ആയി തോന്നാറുണ്ട് പലപ്പോഴും - ഒരു മനുഷ്യൻറെ ഇമാജിനേഷന്റെ പരിധിക്കപ്പുറം! അതിൻറെ കൂടെ അസാധ്യമായ ബോഡി-മൈൻഡ് കോഡിനേഷനും. 
മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടൻറെ അഭിനയം സ്ട്രാസ്ബർഗിന്റെ മെത്തേഡിനോടാണ് അടുത്തുനിൽക്കുന്നത്. കഥാപാത്രത്തിൻറെ ഇമോഷണൽ എക്സ്പീരിയൻസ് സ്വന്തം ജീവിതത്തിലേക്ക് കൊണ്ടുവന്നു അതിനെ ഇന്റൻസിഫൈ ചെയ്തു കഥാപാത്രവുമായി കണക്ട് ആവുകയാണ് അദ്ദേഹം പലയിടത്തും ചെയ്യുന്നത്.

ഇനി ഇവരുടെ രണ്ട് കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ എടുത്ത് നമുക്കൊന്ന് അനലൈസ് ചെയ്ത് നോക്കാം. മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ എക്കാലത്തെയും മികച്ച അഭിനയം എന്ന് എനിക്ക് തോന്നിയ കഥാപാത്രമാണ് വിധേയനിലെ ഭാസ്കര പട്ടേലർ. മമ്മൂട്ടിയോടുള്ള ഒരു ഇഷ്ടവും നമുക്ക് ആ കഥാപാത്രത്തോട് തോന്നില്ല, മറിച്ച് കയ്യിൽ കിട്ടിയാൽ കൊല്ലാൻ തോന്നുന്നു ദേഷ്യമാണ് തോന്നുക. മമ്മൂട്ടി 100% മറ്റൊരാളായി മാറുകയാണ് വിധേയനിൽ ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നത്. മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന വ്യക്തിയുടെ ശരീരവും ആകാരവും ആ കഥാപാത്രത്തെ സപ്പോർട്ട് ചെയ്യുമ്പോഴും കഥാപാത്രം മമ്മൂട്ടിയിൽ നിന്നും തികച്ചും വ്യത്യസ്തനാണ്. ഒരു മെത്തേഡ് ആക്ടറുടെ ഏറ്റവും നല്ല ടൂൾ അയാളുടെ ശരീരമാണ്, രണ്ടാമത് കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളുടെ തിരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പാണ്. അയാളുടെ തിരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പ് ഉചിതമാകുമ്പോൾ കഥാപാത്രം അവിസ്മരണീയമാക്കുന്നു. ഒരു നടൻ എല്ലാത്തരം റോളുകളും ചെയ്ത് കഴിവ് തെളിയിക്കണം എന്നില്ല, മറിച്ച് അയാൾക്ക് ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയുന്നതിൽ, അയാളുടെ ശരീരവും ആകാരവും സ്യൂട്ട് ആകുന്നതിൽ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ അങ്ങനെ ആക്കി എടുക്കുന്നതിൽ അയാൾ എത്രമാത്രം വിജയിക്കുന്നു എന്നതാണ് അയാളിലെ അഭിനേതാവിന്റെ മാറ്റുകൂട്ടുന്നത്.

മോഹൻലാലിൻറെ മികച്ച അഭിനയങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്നായ ദശരഥം എടുത്തുനോക്കാം. വിധേയനിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഭാസ്കര പട്ടേലർ ആയി മാറിയപ്പോൾ ദശരഥത്തിൽ മോഹൻലാൽ രാജീവ് മേനോൻ എന്ന കഥാപാത്രത്തെ തന്നിലേക്ക് ആവാഹിക്കുകയാണ് ചെയ്തത്. ആ "If magic" ഏറ്റവും നന്നായി മോഹൻലാൽ എന്ന നടൻ പ്രാവർത്തികമാക്കി എന്ന് പറയാം. ഒറ്റപ്പെട്ടു എന്ന് തോന്നുമ്പോൾ, കുട്ടി വേണമെന്ന് തോന്നുന്ന നിമിഷം, കുട്ടിയെ നഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടു എന്നു തോന്നുമ്പോഴുള്ള നിരാശ അവിടെയൊക്കെ ഇമോഷണൽ റീകോൾ ചെയ്യുന്നതോടൊപ്പം അസൂയാവഹമായ ഇമാജിനേഷൻ കൂടി ചേർന്നപ്പോൾ ആ കഥാപാത്രം മഹത്തരമായി.

ഇനി നമുക്ക് ഈ റോളുകൾ ഒന്ന് വെച്ചു മാറിയാലോ? മോഹൻലാലിൻറെ ഭാസ്കരപട്ടേലരും മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ രാജീവ് മേനോനും. ഭാസ്കരപട്ടേലരുടെ ആക്സന്റ് നമ്മൾ മുമ്പ് കേട്ടിട്ടില്ലാത്തതാണെങ്കിൽ പോലും മമ്മൂട്ടി അത് പറഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ നമുക്ക് പെർഫെക്ട് ആയാണ് തോന്നിയത്. ആ ഭാഷ അറിയാത്തവർക്കും മുമ്പ് കേട്ടിട്ടില്ലാത്തവർക്കും വരെ അത് perfect ആയി തോന്നിയെങ്കിൽ അത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കഴിവാണ്. ഇവിടെ മോഹൻലാലിന് അത്ര ശോഭിക്കാൻ കഴിയുമോ എന്ന് സംശയമാണ്. ഇനി ദശരഥത്തിലേക്ക് വരാം. അങ്കിളും രാജീവ് മേനോനും തമ്മിലുള്ള ആത്മബന്ധം ഒന്ന് നോക്കൂ. ഒരു ജോലിക്കാരൻ എന്നതിലുപരി അനുസരണക്കേടുകൾ കാട്ടാൻ സ്വാതന്ത്ര്യമുള്ള ഒരു അച്ഛനെപ്പോലെയാണ് മോഹൻലാലിന്റെ കഥാപാത്രം അങ്കിളിനെ കാണുന്നത്. ഇവിടെ സംവിധായകൻ ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചതിലും ഒരു പടി കടന്നു മോഹൻലാൽ അത് ഗംഭീരമാക്കിയിട്ടുണ്ട്. ഇവിടെ മമ്മൂട്ടി ആയിരുന്നുവെങ്കിൽ ഒരുപക്ഷേ ഈ ആത്മബന്ധം ഇങ്ങനെ ആയിരിക്കുമായിരുന്നില്ല സ്ക്രീനിൽ. അതിനർത്ഥം ഇവർക്ക് പരസ്പരം substitute ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയില്ല എന്ന് തന്നെയാണ്. രണ്ടു നടന്മാർക്കും മലയാളസിനിമയെ വേണം എന്നതിനേക്കാൾ മലയാളസിനിമയ്ക്ക് ഇവരെ രണ്ടുപേരെയും വേണമെന്നുള്ളതാണ് ശരി.

മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ രൂപവും ആകാരവും അദ്ദേഹത്തെ മാറിനിന്നു റെസ്*പെക്ട് ചെയ്യാനുള്ള തോന്നലാണ് മറ്റുള്ളവരിൽ ഉണ്ടാക്കുന്നത്. എവിടെയും ഡോമിനേറ്റ് ചെയ്യുന്ന, കുറച്ച് റിജിഡ് ആയിട്ടുള്ള അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ aura വടക്കൻവീരഗാഥ മുതൽ വിധേയൻ വരെയുള്ള സിനിമകളിൽ 100% പെർഫെക്ഷൻ വരാൻ അദ്ദേഹത്തിനെ സഹായിക്കുന്നുണ്ടെങ്കിലും ചില കാറ്റഗറികൾ ഉദാഹരണത്തിന് guy next door അല്ലെങ്കിൽ കോമഡി, flirting ടൈപ്പ് കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ ചെയ്യാൻ അദ്ദേഹത്തെ ഒരു പരിധിവരെ limit ചെയ്യുന്നതും ഈ ഒരു പ്രത്യേകതയാണ്. ജന്മനാ ഉള്ള ശാരീരിക പ്രത്യേകതകളെ അഭിനയമികവിൽ പെടുത്താൻ കഴിയുമോ എന്നറിയില്ലെങ്കിലും മോഹൻലാൽ എന്ന നടനെ ഈ ഒരു ലിമിറ്റ് ഇല്ല എന്ന് മാത്രമല്ല മറ്റുള്ളവരെക്കാൾ കുറച്ചുകൂടി flexible ആണ് അദ്ദേഹം. മോഹൻലാലിന് ശരീരം ഒരു ടൂൾ ആയി എല്ലാ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളിലും ഉപയോഗിക്കാൻ കഴിയുമ്പോൾ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് ചില കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളിൽ അത് 100% ആണെങ്കിലും ചിലതിൽ ശരീരം സപ്പോർട്ട് ചെയ്യാതെ വരികയും ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്. അവിടെ അദ്ദേഹം അത് മറികടക്കാൻ ശ്രമിക്കുന്നത് ഡയലോഗ് ഡെലിവറിയിലൂടെയാണ്. പ്രാഞ്ചിയേട്ടനിലും രാജമാണിക്യത്തിലും കോമഡിക്കുള്ള സാഹചര്യമുണ്ടാകുന്നുതോടൊപ്പം ഡയലോഗ് ഡെലിവറിയിലൂടെ അദ്ദേഹം അത് സപ്പോർട്ട് ചെയ്യുന്നുമുണ്ട്.

രണ്ട് വ്യത്യസ്ത തരത്തിലുള്ള അഭിനയശൈലിയിലൂടെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിക്കുന്ന രീതിയിൽ ഇവർ മുന്നോട്ടു പോകുമ്പോഴും നമ്മളിൽ ഓരോരുത്തർക്കും ഇവരിൽ ഒരാളോട് ഒരു ചായ്*വ് കൂടുതൽ ഉണ്ടല്ലേ! അത് എന്തുകൊണ്ടാണ്? അവിടെ അഭിനയത്തിലുപരി നമ്മുടെ തിരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പിനെ സ്വാധീനിക്കുന്ന മറ്റൊന്നുണ്ട്. അതിനുള്ള ഉത്തരം മുമ്പ് ഞാൻ ക്രോഡീകരിച്ച് ഫാൻ ഫൈറ്റിൽ ഒളിഞ്ഞുകിടപ്പുണ്ട്. അത് നമ്മളുടെ സൈക്കോളജിയുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ടുകിടക്കുന്നു. നമ്മുടെ ആഗ്രഹം പൂർത്തീകരിക്കുന്ന രീതിയിൽ, നമ്മുടെ മനസ്സിലെ റോൾമോഡൽ എങ്ങനെ ഇരിക്കണം എന്ന രീതിയിൽ, നമ്മുടെ ഭർത്താവ്, കാമുകൻ എങ്ങനെയായിരിക്കണം എന്ന രീതിയിൽ നമ്മുടെ ഉള്ളിലെ ചട്ടമ്പി, ഹീറോ എങ്ങനെയായിരിക്കണം എന്ന രീതിയിൽ ഇവരിൽ ഒരാൾ ചെയ്ത കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ നമ്മളെ വളരെയധികം സ്വാധീനിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. ആ നടനോട് നമുക്ക് ആരാധനയാണ്. അത് ആര് വേണമെങ്കിലും ആകാം. അയാൾക്കുവേണ്ടി അടി കൂടുന്നത്, മറ്റെയാളെ താഴ്ത്തി പറയുന്നത്, മറ്റേയാൾക്ക് അഭിനയിക്കാൻ അറിയാത്തതുകൊണ്ടല്ല, മറിച്ച് അയാളിൽ നമ്മൾ നമ്മളെ തന്നെ കാണുന്നതുകൊണ്ടാണ്. നമ്മുടെ പൂർത്തീകരിക്കാത്ത സ്വപ്നങ്ങളെ കാണുന്നതുകൊണ്ടാണ്...
Good writing from fb
മോഹൻലാൽ or മമ്മൂട്ടി? ഒരു താരതമ്യ പഠനം!!

ഏതാണ്ട് 30-ലേറെ വർഷങ്ങളായി മലയാളികൾ അഭിമുഖീകരിക്കുന്ന ഒരു ചോദ്യമാണിത്. മമ്മൂട്ടി or മോഹൻലാൽ? എനിക്കറിയാം ഇതിനൊരു ഉത്തരം പറയുക എളുപ്പമല്ലെന്ന്. കാരണം കേരളത്തിൽ ഏതൊരു മനുഷ്യനോടും ചോദിച്ചാലും അയാൾക്ക് ഇതിന് അയാളുടേതായ ഒരു ഉത്തരം ഉണ്ടാകും. അതിലേക്ക് എൻറെതായ അഭിപ്രായം കൂടി ആഡ് ചെയ്യുന്നതിനു പകരം നമുക്കൊന്ന് സീരിയസായി അനലൈസ് ചെയ്തു നോക്കിയാലോ? രണ്ടുപേരെയും!!

കേരളത്തിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടി, മോഹൻലാൽ ആരാധകർ പൊതുവേ അവരുടെ അഭിപ്രായം പറയുമ്പോൾ തന്റെ ഭാഗമാണ് ശരി എന്ന് സമർത്ഥിക്കാൻ ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്ന ചില കാര്യങ്ങളുണ്ട്. യൂട്യൂബ് കമൻറുകൾ സെർച്ച് ചെയ്ത് കിട്ടിയ കാര്യങ്ങൾ താഴെ കൊടുക്കുന്നു. തെറികൾ ഉൾപ്പെടുത്തിയിട്ടില്ല��
മമ്മൂട്ടി വിഭാഗം:
1. വളരെ ശക്തമായ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കാൻ പൗരുഷവും ആകാര സൗഷ്ടവവും ഒത്തുചേർന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കാണ് കൂടുതൽ കഴിയുക
2. മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് ഏത് ആക്*സെന്റും വഴങ്ങും
3. ഡയലോഗ് ഡെലിവറി മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അത്ര വേറെ ആർക്കും കഴിയില്ല
4. മമ്മൂട്ടി കഥാപാത്രമായി മാറുമ്പോൾ മോഹൻലാൽ കഥാപാത്രത്തെ തന്നിലേക്ക് മാറ്റുകയാണ് ചെയ്യുന്നത്
5. സീരിയസ്, സെൻറിമെൻസ് റോളുകൾ മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ് ബെസ്റ്റ്

മോഹൻലാൽ വിഭാഗം: 
1. മോഹൻലാൽ വളരെ ഫ്ളെക്സിബിൾ ആയിട്ടുള്ള നടനാണ് 
2. കോമഡി ഡാൻസ് എന്നിവയുടെ കാര്യത്തിൽ മോഹൻലാൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെക്കാൾ എത്രയോ കാതം മുന്നിലാണ് 
3. മോഹൻലാൽ ഒരു ഇൻബോൺ ആക്ടറാണ്, മോഹൻലാൽ ഒരു നാച്ചുറൽ ആക്ടറാണ് 
4. കേരളത്തിന് പുറത്തുനിന്നുള്ള വലിയ വലിയ വ്യക്തികൾ മോഹൻലാൽ എന്ന നടനെ കുറിച്ച് വളരെയധികം പറഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട് 
5. ഗാനരംഗങ്ങൾ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ചതാക്കുന്നത് മോഹൻലാലാണ്

ഇത് വായിക്കുന്ന നിങ്ങളുടെ മനസ്സിൽ ആരാണ് മികച്ചത് എന്നതിൻറെ ഉത്തരമായി ഇപ്പോൾ ഈ രണ്ടു പേരിൽ ഒരാൾ ഉണ്ടാകുമെല്ലെ! നമുക്ക് ഇവരുടെ രണ്ടുപേരുടെയും അഭിനയമെന്ന് ഒന്ന് അനലൈസ് ചെയ്തു നോക്കാം. മെത്തേഡ് ആക്ടർ, നാച്ചുറൽ ആക്ടർ എന്ന രണ്ട് ഗണങ്ങളിൽ ഒതുക്കപ്പെടേണ്ടവരല്ല ഈ രണ്ട് അഭിനേതാക്കളും. സ്റ്റാൻസ്ലോവ്സ്ക്കിയുടെ "സിസ്റ്റം" പുതുക്കിപ്പണിത 4 പേരിൽ ഒരാളായ സ്റ്റെല്ല ആഡ്ലറുടെ മെത്തേഡിൽ വരുന്നുണ്ട് മോഹൻലാൽ എന്ന നടന്റെ അഭിനയം പലപ്പോഴും. ഇമോഷനെ ഓർത്തെടുത്ത് അഭിനയിക്കുന്നതോടൊപ്പം ഇമാജിനേഷൻ കൂടി ഉൾപ്പെടുത്തുന്ന ടെക്നിക് ആണിത്. അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻറെ ഇമാജിനേഷനുള്ള കഴിവ് അതിമാനുഷികം അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഒരു മാജിക് ആയി തോന്നാറുണ്ട് പലപ്പോഴും - ഒരു മനുഷ്യൻറെ ഇമാജിനേഷന്റെ പരിധിക്കപ്പുറം! അതിൻറെ കൂടെ അസാധ്യമായ ബോഡി-മൈൻഡ് കോഡിനേഷനും. 
മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടൻറെ അഭിനയം സ്ട്രാസ്ബർഗിന്റെ മെത്തേഡിനോടാണ് അടുത്തുനിൽക്കുന്നത്. കഥാപാത്രത്തിൻറെ ഇമോഷണൽ എക്സ്പീരിയൻസ് സ്വന്തം ജീവിതത്തിലേക്ക് കൊണ്ടുവന്നു അതിനെ ഇന്റൻസിഫൈ ചെയ്തു കഥാപാത്രവുമായി കണക്ട് ആവുകയാണ് അദ്ദേഹം പലയിടത്തും ചെയ്യുന്നത്.

ഇനി ഇവരുടെ രണ്ട് കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ എടുത്ത് നമുക്കൊന്ന് അനലൈസ് ചെയ്ത് നോക്കാം. മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ എക്കാലത്തെയും മികച്ച അഭിനയം എന്ന് എനിക്ക് തോന്നിയ കഥാപാത്രമാണ് വിധേയനിലെ ഭാസ്കര പട്ടേലർ. മമ്മൂട്ടിയോടുള്ള ഒരു ഇഷ്ടവും നമുക്ക് ആ കഥാപാത്രത്തോട് തോന്നില്ല, മറിച്ച് കയ്യിൽ കിട്ടിയാൽ കൊല്ലാൻ തോന്നുന്നു ദേഷ്യമാണ് തോന്നുക. മമ്മൂട്ടി 100% മറ്റൊരാളായി മാറുകയാണ് വിധേയനിൽ ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നത്. മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന വ്യക്തിയുടെ ശരീരവും ആകാരവും ആ കഥാപാത്രത്തെ സപ്പോർട്ട് ചെയ്യുമ്പോഴും കഥാപാത്രം മമ്മൂട്ടിയിൽ നിന്നും തികച്ചും വ്യത്യസ്തനാണ്. ഒരു മെത്തേഡ് ആക്ടറുടെ ഏറ്റവും നല്ല ടൂൾ അയാളുടെ ശരീരമാണ്, രണ്ടാമത് കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളുടെ തിരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പാണ്. അയാളുടെ തിരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പ് ഉചിതമാകുമ്പോൾ കഥാപാത്രം അവിസ്മരണീയമാക്കുന്നു. ഒരു നടൻ എല്ലാത്തരം റോളുകളും ചെയ്ത് കഴിവ് തെളിയിക്കണം എന്നില്ല, മറിച്ച് അയാൾക്ക് ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയുന്നതിൽ, അയാളുടെ ശരീരവും ആകാരവും സ്യൂട്ട് ആകുന്നതിൽ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ അങ്ങനെ ആക്കി എടുക്കുന്നതിൽ അയാൾ എത്രമാത്രം വിജയിക്കുന്നു എന്നതാണ് അയാളിലെ അഭിനേതാവിന്റെ മാറ്റുകൂട്ടുന്നത്.

മോഹൻലാലിൻറെ മികച്ച അഭിനയങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്നായ ദശരഥം എടുത്തുനോക്കാം. വിധേയനിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഭാസ്കര പട്ടേലർ ആയി മാറിയപ്പോൾ ദശരഥത്തിൽ മോഹൻലാൽ രാജീവ് മേനോൻ എന്ന കഥാപാത്രത്തെ തന്നിലേക്ക് ആവാഹിക്കുകയാണ് ചെയ്തത്. ആ "If magic" ഏറ്റവും നന്നായി മോഹൻലാൽ എന്ന നടൻ പ്രാവർത്തികമാക്കി എന്ന് പറയാം. ഒറ്റപ്പെട്ടു എന്ന് തോന്നുമ്പോൾ, കുട്ടി വേണമെന്ന് തോന്നുന്ന നിമിഷം, കുട്ടിയെ നഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടു എന്നു തോന്നുമ്പോഴുള്ള നിരാശ അവിടെയൊക്കെ ഇമോഷണൽ റീകോൾ ചെയ്യുന്നതോടൊപ്പം അസൂയാവഹമായ ഇമാജിനേഷൻ കൂടി ചേർന്നപ്പോൾ ആ കഥാപാത്രം മഹത്തരമായി.

ഇനി നമുക്ക് ഈ റോളുകൾ ഒന്ന് വെച്ചു മാറിയാലോ? മോഹൻലാലിൻറെ ഭാസ്കരപട്ടേലരും മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ രാജീവ് മേനോനും. ഭാസ്കരപട്ടേലരുടെ ആക്സന്റ് നമ്മൾ മുമ്പ് കേട്ടിട്ടില്ലാത്തതാണെങ്കിൽ പോലും മമ്മൂട്ടി അത് പറഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ നമുക്ക് പെർഫെക്ട് ആയാണ് തോന്നിയത്. ആ ഭാഷ അറിയാത്തവർക്കും മുമ്പ് കേട്ടിട്ടില്ലാത്തവർക്കും വരെ അത് perfect ആയി തോന്നിയെങ്കിൽ അത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കഴിവാണ്. ഇവിടെ മോഹൻലാലിന് അത്ര ശോഭിക്കാൻ കഴിയുമോ എന്ന് സംശയമാണ്. ഇനി ദശരഥത്തിലേക്ക് വരാം. അങ്കിളും രാജീവ് മേനോനും തമ്മിലുള്ള ആത്മബന്ധം ഒന്ന് നോക്കൂ. ഒരു ജോലിക്കാരൻ എന്നതിലുപരി അനുസരണക്കേടുകൾ കാട്ടാൻ സ്വാതന്ത്ര്യമുള്ള ഒരു അച്ഛനെപ്പോലെയാണ് മോഹൻലാലിന്റെ കഥാപാത്രം അങ്കിളിനെ കാണുന്നത്. ഇവിടെ സംവിധായകൻ ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചതിലും ഒരു പടി കടന്നു മോഹൻലാൽ അത് ഗംഭീരമാക്കിയിട്ടുണ്ട്. ഇവിടെ മമ്മൂട്ടി ആയിരുന്നുവെങ്കിൽ ഒരുപക്ഷേ ഈ ആത്മബന്ധം ഇങ്ങനെ ആയിരിക്കുമായിരുന്നില്ല സ്ക്രീനിൽ. അതിനർത്ഥം ഇവർക്ക് പരസ്പരം substitute ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയില്ല എന്ന് തന്നെയാണ്. രണ്ടു നടന്മാർക്കും മലയാളസിനിമയെ വേണം എന്നതിനേക്കാൾ മലയാളസിനിമയ്ക്ക് ഇവരെ രണ്ടുപേരെയും വേണമെന്നുള്ളതാണ് ശരി.

മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ രൂപവും ആകാരവും അദ്ദേഹത്തെ മാറിനിന്നു റെസ്*പെക്ട് ചെയ്യാനുള്ള തോന്നലാണ് മറ്റുള്ളവരിൽ ഉണ്ടാക്കുന്നത്. എവിടെയും ഡോമിനേറ്റ് ചെയ്യുന്ന, കുറച്ച് റിജിഡ് ആയിട്ടുള്ള അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ aura വടക്കൻവീരഗാഥ മുതൽ വിധേയൻ വരെയുള്ള സിനിമകളിൽ 100% പെർഫെക്ഷൻ വരാൻ അദ്ദേഹത്തിനെ സഹായിക്കുന്നുണ്ടെങ്കിലും ചില കാറ്റഗറികൾ ഉദാഹരണത്തിന് guy next door അല്ലെങ്കിൽ കോമഡി, flirting ടൈപ്പ് കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ ചെയ്യാൻ അദ്ദേഹത്തെ ഒരു പരിധിവരെ limit ചെയ്യുന്നതും ഈ ഒരു പ്രത്യേകതയാണ്. ജന്മനാ ഉള്ള ശാരീരിക പ്രത്യേകതകളെ അഭിനയമികവിൽ പെടുത്താൻ കഴിയുമോ എന്നറിയില്ലെങ്കിലും മോഹൻലാൽ എന്ന നടനെ ഈ ഒരു ലിമിറ്റ് ഇല്ല എന്ന് മാത്രമല്ല മറ്റുള്ളവരെക്കാൾ കുറച്ചുകൂടി flexible ആണ് അദ്ദേഹം. മോഹൻലാലിന് ശരീരം ഒരു ടൂൾ ആയി എല്ലാ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളിലും ഉപയോഗിക്കാൻ കഴിയുമ്പോൾ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് ചില കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളിൽ അത് 100% ആണെങ്കിലും ചിലതിൽ ശരീരം സപ്പോർട്ട് ചെയ്യാതെ വരികയും ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്. അവിടെ അദ്ദേഹം അത് മറികടക്കാൻ ശ്രമിക്കുന്നത് ഡയലോഗ് ഡെലിവറിയിലൂടെയാണ്. പ്രാഞ്ചിയേട്ടനിലും രാജമാണിക്യത്തിലും കോമഡിക്കുള്ള സാഹചര്യമുണ്ടാകുന്നുതോടൊപ്പം ഡയലോഗ് ഡെലിവറിയിലൂടെ അദ്ദേഹം അത് സപ്പോർട്ട് ചെയ്യുന്നുമുണ്ട്.

രണ്ട് വ്യത്യസ്ത തരത്തിലുള്ള അഭിനയശൈലിയിലൂടെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിക്കുന്ന രീതിയിൽ ഇവർ മുന്നോട്ടു പോകുമ്പോഴും നമ്മളിൽ ഓരോരുത്തർക്കും ഇവരിൽ ഒരാളോട് ഒരു ചായ്*വ് കൂടുതൽ ഉണ്ടല്ലേ! അത് എന്തുകൊണ്ടാണ്? അവിടെ അഭിനയത്തിലുപരി നമ്മുടെ തിരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പിനെ സ്വാധീനിക്കുന്ന മറ്റൊന്നുണ്ട്. അതിനുള്ള ഉത്തരം മുമ്പ് ഞാൻ ക്രോഡീകരിച്ച് ഫാൻ ഫൈറ്റിൽ ഒളിഞ്ഞുകിടപ്പുണ്ട്. അത് നമ്മളുടെ സൈക്കോളജിയുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ടുകിടക്കുന്നു. നമ്മുടെ ആഗ്രഹം പൂർത്തീകരിക്കുന്ന രീതിയിൽ, നമ്മുടെ മനസ്സിലെ റോൾമോഡൽ എങ്ങനെ ഇരിക്കണം എന്ന രീതിയിൽ, നമ്മുടെ ഭർത്താവ്, കാമുകൻ എങ്ങനെയായിരിക്കണം എന്ന രീതിയിൽ നമ്മുടെ ഉള്ളിലെ ചട്ടമ്പി, ഹീറോ എങ്ങനെയായിരിക്കണം എന്ന രീതിയിൽ ഇവരിൽ ഒരാൾ ചെയ്ത കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ നമ്മളെ വളരെയധികം സ്വാധീനിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. ആ നടനോട് നമുക്ക് ആരാധനയാണ്. അത് ആര് വേണമെങ്കിലും ആകാം. അയാൾക്കുവേണ്ടി അടി കൂടുന്നത്, മറ്റെയാളെ താഴ്ത്തി പറയുന്നത്, മറ്റേയാൾക്ക് അഭിനയിക്കാൻ അറിയാത്തതുകൊണ്ടല്ല, മറിച്ച് അയാളിൽ നമ്മൾ നമ്മളെ തന്നെ കാണുന്നതുകൊണ്ടാണ്. നമ്മുടെ പൂർത്തീകരിക്കാത്ത സ്വപ്നങ്ങളെ കാണുന്നതുകൊണ്ടാണ്...
Good writing from fb

----------


## classic

വിധേയൻ ലാലേട്ടന് പറ്റില്ല.. ദശരഥം മമ്മൂക്ക പുഷ്പം പോലെ ചെയ്യും.. ലാലേട്ടന്റെ ലെവലിൽ ചെയ്യാൻ പറ്റാത്ത പടങ്ങൾ ചിത്രം, കമലദളം, കിലുക്കം പോലുള്ള പടങ്ങളാണ്..




> മോഹൻലാൽ or മമ്മൂട്ടി? ഒരു താരതമ്യ പഠനം!!
> 
> ഏതാണ്ട് 30-ലേറെ വർഷങ്ങളായി മലയാളികൾ അഭിമുഖീകരിക്കുന്ന ഒരു ചോദ്യമാണിത്. മമ്മൂട്ടി or മോഹൻലാൽ? എനിക്കറിയാം ഇതിനൊരു ഉത്തരം പറയുക എളുപ്പമല്ലെന്ന്. കാരണം കേരളത്തിൽ ഏതൊരു മനുഷ്യനോടും ചോദിച്ചാലും അയാൾക്ക് ഇതിന് അയാളുടേതായ ഒരു ഉത്തരം ഉണ്ടാകും. അതിലേക്ക് എൻറെതായ അഭിപ്രായം കൂടി ആഡ് ചെയ്യുന്നതിനു പകരം നമുക്കൊന്ന് സീരിയസായി അനലൈസ് ചെയ്തു നോക്കിയാലോ? രണ്ടുപേരെയും!!
> 
> കേരളത്തിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടി, മോഹൻലാൽ ആരാധകർ പൊതുവേ അവരുടെ അഭിപ്രായം പറയുമ്പോൾ തന്റെ ഭാഗമാണ് ശരി എന്ന് സമർത്ഥിക്കാൻ ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്ന ചില കാര്യങ്ങളുണ്ട്. യൂട്യൂബ് കമൻറുകൾ സെർച്ച് ചെയ്ത് കിട്ടിയ കാര്യങ്ങൾ താഴെ കൊടുക്കുന്നു. തെറികൾ ഉൾപ്പെടുത്തിയിട്ടില്ല��
> മമ്മൂട്ടി വിഭാഗം:
> 1. വളരെ ശക്തമായ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കാൻ പൗരുഷവും ആകാര സൗഷ്ടവവും ഒത്തുചേർന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കാണ് കൂടുതൽ കഴിയുക
> 2. മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് ഏത് ആക്*സെന്റും വഴങ്ങും
> 3. ഡയലോഗ് ഡെലിവറി മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അത്ര വേറെ ആർക്കും കഴിയില്ല
> ...

----------


## Tissot

> വിധേയൻ ലാലേട്ടന് പറ്റില്ല.. ദശരഥം മമ്മൂക്ക പുഷ്പം പോലെ ചെയ്യും.. ലാലേട്ടന്റെ ലെവലിൽ ചെയ്യാൻ പറ്റാത്ത പടങ്ങൾ ചിത്രം, കമലദളം, കിലുക്കം പോലുള്ള പടങ്ങളാണ്..


Vidheyan lalettan adipoliyayi cheyyyum....veroru reethiyil.....But dhasarathathiley charactor mamuka cheytha aa charctorinofu ipa ula athrayum ishtam thonilla......(in my view)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JAWAN

National Award Declaration after May 23,

----------


## SachinMammookka

Exactly, characters chose cheythe Sheri alla, dhasharatham okke pushpam pole cheyyum

Vidheyan will be difficult for Lal with the way Mammookka acted 





> വിധേയൻ ലാലേട്ടന് പറ്റില്ല.. ദശരഥം മമ്മൂക്ക പുഷ്പം പോലെ ചെയ്യും.. ലാലേട്ടന്റെ ലെവലിൽ ചെയ്യാൻ പറ്റാത്ത പടങ്ങൾ ചിത്രം, കമലദളം, കിലുക്കം പോലുള്ള പടങ്ങളാണ്..

----------


## Jo

> Vidheyan lalettan adipoliyayi cheyyyum....veroru reethiyil.....But dhasarathathiley charactor mamuka cheytha aa charctorinofu ipa ula athrayum ishtam thonilla......(in my view)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.lalettan atharathil ulla characters shobhikkilla..vidheyan,paleri okke aa oru aadyatham and krroratha drudatha okke kondu varan pattunna ikkakke pattu...lal udayon athu pole onnu maatti try cheythittu sheri aaillallo...dhasaratham enna movie even jayaram/dileep vare angerude reethiyil cheyyam..athu kondanallo pritwi athu remake cheyyuvan aagrahichathu..but ningal paranja pole aa cuteness varilla..vidheyan try cheyyavunnathu suresh gopikkanu....athu angerude version cheythal lal annan cheyyunnathilum sheri aakum..same with dasaratham ikka cheyyum..but athilum cuteness chilappol dileep cheythal kittum...actually dasarathathul aa climax scee maatramanu challenging..baakki okke usual lal kalikal thanne..

----------


## Jo

> Padam BB ayal vannekanam. Masterpiece nannayilla. Ath kond ellam angane avanamenilla. Nalla Scriptum Budgetum koduthal nannavum


Mark my words...ajay etra mukkiyalum padam maryadakku cheyyan kazhiyilla...kazhivubdel randu padam kaanumbol manassilakum...eg:Anwar rasheed,vysak etc...ivarokke (rajamanikyam ozhichu)..baakki padangalokke avg scriptil kidu aai direct cheythu padam vijaippichavar aanu...even amal neeradinte cinema kaanumbol aa quality feel cheyyum...what i mean is scriptinu mukalil direction..athaanu oru nalla directorkku vendathu...
To be frank..ajay okke ippol main streamil ulla ella directorsilum thaazhe aanu..johny antony vare joppan poloru padam watchable aakki..cid mooza,gulan,kochi rajavu..ellam watchable movies aanu..angerude oru signature undu..
pramod pappan movie/ajay movie okke vijaichalum illenkilum cheetha peru maatre undakku...
ajaykkokke kazhivundenkil pinnenthu kondu vere aarum date kodukkunnilla...erappan okke ikkayude moodu thaangi date vaangi angerkkittu pani kodukkunnu..

----------


## Jo

> Njaanum
> 
> aa thread boycott cheythirikkunnu..


Njan ettavum munnil undu...

----------


## Jo

> Aanenn aanallo chodichappo joby paranjath.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Yes...dennis josephinte scriptil ikka aanu hero ennu kettu..allathe aa pramod pappanokke aaru date kodukkan...
alla ee jobykku enthinte vattanu..ajay,pappan ivaronnumallathe vere directorsine kittiyille...aa vysakhine thanne chaakkittu pidichal mathiyarunnu...ellam pakka business..ikkayodu snehamulla ottoruthan illa..

----------


## Jo

> Bilal Kunjali polulla biggies linel ullapol alla..neramillaatha nerath ivane polulla m&2? date kodukkendath..
> Ajai kulichaal Vyshak aavukela..
> 2padam edth..kaanich thannu
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Sathyam alpam vivaramulla ikka fans ajay/pappane onnum support cheyyilla...paranjittu karyamilla mammootty padangal nannakanamenkil angeru vicharikkanam...ee 68am vayassil maryadakku kidu line up ullappol ivane pole ullavanmarkku date kodukkunna angere maatram paranjal mathi..ee jobyum oola thanne illenkil vere directorsine onnum kittanjittano ivanmarkku koduthe..aarum illel numma shaji padoor annan aanelum mathiyarunnu...
ithokke support cheyyan kure fansum.. :Laughing: ..pramod pappante thaskaraveeran onnu koodi kandu nokku..petta thalla sahikoola.. :Laughing:

----------


## jimmy

> Mp 12 cr+ budgetil avan Edith vechath enthaanennu nammalellaam kandathaanello.madhura raja level ulla oru average script thanneyaanu mp kkuum ukri ezhuthiyath.pakshe vysagh eduthappol raaja kidu aayi.Ajay kulichaal vysagh aavilla.rajayekkaal mass moments create cheyyaanulla space mp scriptil undaarunnu pakshe Lavan eduthappol verum koora aayi


chumma oru movie istapettilla ennu karuthi oru director e avan aval ennokke parayamo. oru chance koodi koduthittu anger prove cheyatte. established directors nte enthrayo movies ettu mnilayil pottiyirikkunnu,joshi, iv sasi, hariharan, fazil, priyan, rohsan, bhdran. chila movies kandall iyal thanne eduthathano ennu thonnum verum 2 movies vechu orale ezhuthi thallan pattilla ennanent abhiprayam

----------


## Mike

enna pinne avanu prove cheyyan vendi vere arudelum pirake povan melarnnoo....... adupikilla aarum...... 

MP RR oke pakka b grade making anu...... athu kandittu Ajay ne pole oruthane thangi nilkenda avasyam onum fans nu illa.....





> chumma oru movie istapettilla ennu karuthi oru director e avan aval ennokke parayamo. oru chance koodi koduthittu anger prove cheyatte. established directors nte enthrayo movies ettu mnilayil pottiyirikkunnu,joshi, iv sasi, hariharan, fazil, priyan, rohsan, bhdran. chila movies kandall iyal thanne eduthathano ennu thonnum verum 2 movies vechu orale ezhuthi thallan pattilla ennanent abhiprayam

----------


## kevin

ezhuthu ethratholam nigoodamano athrayum shakthananu ikka, ezhuthu ethratholam entertaining aano athrayum invincible aanu lal..

----------


## Tissot

> .lalettan atharathil ulla characters shobhikkilla..vidheyan,paleri okke aa oru aadyatham and krroratha drudatha okke kondu varan pattunna ikkakke pattu...lal udayon athu pole onnu maatti try cheythittu sheri aaillallo...dhasaratham enna movie even jayaram/dileep vare angerude reethiyil cheyyam..athu kondanallo pritwi athu remake cheyyuvan aagrahichathu..but ningal paranja pole aa cuteness varilla..vidheyan try cheyyavunnathu suresh gopikkanu....athu angerude version cheythal lal annan cheyyunnathilum sheri aakum..same with dasaratham ikka cheyyum..but athilum cuteness chilappol dileep cheythal kittum...actually dasarathathul aa climax scee maatramanu challenging..baakki okke usual lal kalikal thanne..


Uyarangalil enu paranja filmil indu ningal paranja krooratha....lalettan oru extra ordinary villain type oru nanmayum illatha vesham cheytha kidukkum......kanal enu paranja filmil oru scenil just villatharam kanikuna scene undu....athu mathi villatharam kanikan ariyuo illlayo ennariyan......strictly mu opinion...dileep/jayram onum dasharatham athinte ezhayalakathu ethikila.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sankarvp

> Uyarangalil enu paranja filmil indu ningal paranja krooratha....lalettan oru extra ordinary villain type oru nanmayum illatha vesham cheytha kidukkum......kanal enu paranja filmil oru scenil just villatharam kanikuna scene undu....athu mathi villatharam kanikan ariyuo illlayo ennariyan......strictly mu opinion...dileep/jayram onum dasharatham athinte ezhayalakathu ethikila.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mohanlal cheytha athrayum -ve, kroora veshangal nilavile main heroe actors arum ith vare cheythittilla apozhaa..pinne adyathwam, feudalistic ath mangalasseriye vellan mattonnilla. Pinnentho venam 🤗

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Amallu

> Uyarangalil enu paranja filmil indu ningal paranja krooratha....lalettan oru extra ordinary villain type oru nanmayum illatha vesham cheytha kidukkum......kanal enu paranja filmil oru scenil just villatharam kanikuna scene undu....athu mathi villatharam kanikan ariyuo illlayo ennariyan......strictly mu opinion...dileep/jayram onum dasharatham athinte ezhayalakathu ethikila.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amrutham Gamaya - ragging scene - so intense and cruel
Padamudra - this character shows how easily he could a Vidheyan.

But no one could match the innocence, sympathy he brings in dasharatham.

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Amrutham Gamaya - ragging scene - so intense and cruel
> Padamudra - this character shows how easily he could a Vidheyan.
> 
> But no one could match the innocence, sympathy he brings in dasharatham.


Thangal vidheyan kanditila? How easily a man can do vidheyan? Endenkilum oke chumma jaikan ang vilich parayathe.

Vidheyan is absolutely a very tough role. But the Man who acted make us feel its an easy role to display in screen. The emotions, especially the cruelty of the character is too hard for any actor. Here Mammootty has completely turned into it. Even in a single frame we can't see the personality of Mammootty (everyone knows how he transform to a character, not getting deeply into it). Just imagine how a negative character has acclaimed such awards or nominations. The eyes, the look, the whole physical body has just lit up the Bhaskar Pattelar to a whole new world of acting.

Thangal amrutham gamayathile lal abhinayam kanditano Bhaskar pattel role pulli ang mala marikkumennu parayunne? Are you so blind in comparing those two character?

How come such a negative shade character can get a Bharath Award? You can see many villains where they personify the cruelty which audience fear. But here it's not just the negative shade, but the execution and the perfection Mammootty brings to it is not a cake walk for any other actor. Others may do the role but not to the perfection which Mammootty has done.

----------


## roshy

യാത്രയിൽ അഭിനയിച്ചതിൽ നേട്ടമുണ്ട് .ഇന്നലെ ഒരു തെലുങ്ക്* ചാനൽ കേരളത്തിലെ എലെക്ഷൻ news കാണിക്കുമ്പോൾ ഏതാണ്ട് ഒരു മിനുട്ടോളം ഇക്ക വോട്ട് ചെയ്തു ചാനലുകാരോട് സംസാരിക്കുന്നതാണ് കാണിച്ചത്

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Amrutham Gamaya - ragging scene - so intense and cruel
> Padamudra - this character shows how easily he could a Vidheyan.
> 
> But no one could match the innocence, sympathy he brings in dasharatham.


Athu kondu aakum National Award Athunu arhikkunne oru importance undayirunne kalathu Mammookka kku koduthathu... Padamudra and Dhasharatham, Oscar winning aano? Easily ettan did magic more than Ikka ennu paranjathu kondu oru doubt vannatha

----------


## roshy

ആ kannada slang വേറോരു actor ചെയ്യുന്നതൊന്നു സങ്കല്പിച്ചു നോക്കു 😮




> Thangal vidheyan kanditila? How easily a man can do vidheyan? Endenkilum oke chumma jaikan ang vilich parayathe.
> 
> Vidheyan is absolutely a very tough role. But the Man who acted make us feel its an easy role to display in screen. The emotions, especially the cruelty of the character is too hard for any actor. Here Mammootty has completely turned into it. Even in a single frame we can't see the personality of Mammootty (everyone knows how he transform to a character, not getting deeply into it). Just imagine how a negative character has acclaimed such awards or nominations. The eyes, the look, the whole physical body has just lit up the Bhaskar Pattelar to a whole new world of acting.
> 
> Thangal amrutham gamayathile lal abhinayam kanditano Bhaskar pattel role pulli ang mala marikkumennu parayunne? Are you so blind in comparing those two character?
> 
> How come such a negative shade character can get a Bharath Award? You can see many villains where they personify the cruelty which audience fear. But here it's not just the negative shade, but the execution and the perfection Mammootty brings to it is not a cake walk for any other actor. Others may do the role but not to the perfection which Mammootty has done.

----------


## SachinMammookka

> യാത്രയിൽ അഭിനയിച്ചതിൽ നേട്ടമുണ്ട് .ഇന്നലെ ഒരു തെലുങ്ക്* ചാനൽ കേരളത്തിലെ എലെക്ഷൻ news കാണിക്കുമ്പോൾ ഏതാണ്ട് ഒരു മിനുട്ടോളം ഇക്ക വോട്ട് ചെയ്തു ചാനലുകാരോട് സംസാരിക്കുന്നതാണ് കാണിച്ചത്



But Athu utilize cheyyunnillallo, now is the best time to release Madhuraraja in telugu

----------


## aashiq1

Lal can surely excel in psycho villain roles. But Mam was perfect in Vidheyan. Nobody will come close.

----------


## jayan143

> But Athu utilize cheyyunnillallo, now is the best time to release Madhuraraja in telugu


Maduraraja not releasing in Telugu i think bcoz the remake rights sold.

----------


## kevin

ikka can play dasharatham and mohanlal can play vidheyan in their own way and effectively..
mlal cant pull off a pappayude appoos, it will be a disaster.  mammootty cant try a chandraleha, it will be a disaster..

ikka can play any offbeat film lal played say even a vanaprastham and vice vesra lal can try srank or danny.

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Mammooka fan

Nelson ipe inte next movie yil mammooka enn fb yil kandu????

----------


## Oruvan1

> Nelson ipe inte next movie yil mammooka enn fb yil kandu????


Ithokke eppo cheyyaan aanu

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> ikka can play dasharatham and mohanlal can play vidheyan in their own way and effectively..
> mlal cant pull off a pappayude appoos, it will be a disaster.  mammootty cant try a chandraleha, it will be a disaster..
> 
> ikka can play any offbeat film lal played say even a vanaprastham and vice vesra lal can try srank or danny.


This is sensible. I wonder when they say that mam can't do kireedam and even mam fans agreeing to that... Seriously? �� It's not even a challange for him taking into account the movies he did those days! Likewise even lal can do certain mam movies in his own way.

----------


## Mike

@Manoj bhai... Ikka eppo ethu padam anu cheyunnathu.. മാമാങ്കം join cheytho?

----------


## sankarvp

💙💙💙




Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Raja Sha

> 💙💙💙
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


എന്താണ് സംഭവം

----------


## sankarvp

> എന്താണ് സംഭവം


Trollan vendi oral fb groupil ikkaye Kalaam lookil ittatha but sambhavam nalla polappan ayi 👌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Trollan vendi oral fb groupil ikkaye Kalaam lookil ittatha but sambhavam nalla polappan ayi 👌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ithu trollan ittathano.aloru kalakaran anallo.anyway pulliyod oru thanks paranjek.

----------


## moovybuf

> ikka can play dasharatham and mohanlal can play vidheyan in their own way and effectively..
> mlal cant pull off a pappayude appoos, it will be a disaster.  mammootty cant try a chandraleha, it will be a disaster..
> 
> ikka can play any offbeat film lal played say even a vanaprastham and vice vesra lal can try srank or danny.


Mihanlal as Danny... U serious..

----------


## Oruvan1

mMmoottykkaal better aayi cheyyan mohanlalinu pattiya roles - priyadarshan movies aanu. Chandralekha type roles. 
Baakki ellaam simple.

but thirichu angine allaa... lal got his limits

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Mihanlal as Danny... U serious..


Try alle... patum ennu allallo  :Vandivittu:

----------


## kevin

> Mihanlal as Danny... U serious..


why not ? padamudra cheytha actornu, iruvar cheytha, vasthuhara, vanaprastham, kireedom cheytha actornu danny cheyyan pattille ? ikkade oru joureny/method aavilla he can play his own way..
ovvg lalnu pattilla ennalle parayaru randamoozham lalne vechalle plan cheythathu mt and hariharan...

----------


## SachinMammookka

> why not ? padamudra cheytha actornu, iruvar cheytha, vasthuhara, vanaprastham, kireedom cheytha actornu danny cheyyan pattille ? ikkade oru joureny/method aavilla he can play his own way..
> ovvg lalnu pattilla ennalle parayaru randamoozham lalne vechalle plan cheythathu mt and hariharan...


MT & Hariharan ennu aara paranjathu? Sreekumar ennu parayu....

----------


## kevin

> MT & Hariharan ennu aara paranjathu? Sreekumar ennu parayu....


sreekumar okke ippozhalle..mt hariharan planned years back.. hariharante interviews undu, thappiyal kittum

----------


## jimmy

oru prayojanavumillatha comparisons , ovvg poeyulla cinema kal thanikku pattilla ennu lal thanne eyide oru interview il paranjittundu. ithokke paranju adi koodamennallathe. arum angottum ingottum sammathichu thairlla. pinne adi kodan aanenkil fight thread il ayikkode :Cheerleader:

----------


## SachinMammookka

> sreekumar okke ippozhalle..mt hariharan planned years back.. hariharante interviews undu, thappiyal kittum


Aalochichalle ullu
OVVG was also not planned with ikka, pinnedu maariyathu aanu...

----------


## roshy

മുതുകാടിന്റെ magic planet ഇൽ ഭിന്ന ശേഷിയുള്ള കുട്ടികളുടെ ഒരു programme നടന്നല്ലോ ,ഇക്കയൊക്കെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു .പേരന്പ് reference ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു

----------


## kevin

ikka anaswaram aakkiya oru role ikkaye replace cheythu lalne sankalpikkan polum kazhiyillayirikkam....  offbeat films ethra challenging roles aayalum cheyyan kazhiyunna calibre ulla artists aayanu ikka and lalne enikku thonniyittullathu.. oralde successful formatil cheyyilla pakshe swantham stylel cheyyam.. danny or munnariyippu athra minute aayi cheyyillayirikkam pakshe lalnte sylel effective aayi thanne cheyyum..and vice versa..vanaprastham ikkakku try cheyyam..commercial cinema cheyyumbozhulla thalabodham illayma onnum ivde baadhikkilla... 
ethra heavy roleum ulkondu cheyyan ulla calibre undu randu perkum ennanu ente oru abhiprayam as an audience..
period film lokathile ella nadanum pattum lalnu mathram pattilla ennu parayunnathinte logic enthanu ? mlal angerde appearancenu kurichu bothered aanu athanu ovvg pattilla enokke...vrithikedayi shareeram..

----------


## kevin

> Aalochichalle ullu
> OVVG was also not planned with ikka, pinnedu maariyathu aanu...


prejudiced aaytullavaodu discuss cheyyunnathu ishtamulla karymalla...baalishamaytu samsarikkaruthu or else donnt quote me....

----------


## moovybuf

> why not ? padamudra cheytha actornu, iruvar cheytha, vasthuhara, vanaprastham, kireedom cheytha actornu danny cheyyan pattille ? ikkade oru joureny/method aavilla he can play his own way..
> ovvg lalnu pattilla ennalle parayaru randamoozham lalne vechalle plan cheythathu mt and hariharan...


All the rolesnu have mentioned do not compare with the character Danny... ഉടയോൻ ലാൽ എങ്ങനെ ആയിരുന്നു?

----------


## kevin

> All the rolesnu have mentioned do not compare with the character Danny... ഉടയോൻ ലാൽ എങ്ങനെ ആയിരുന്നു?


parampara ikka alle cheythathu ? angane allallo comparison.. danny ikkade ente fav film aanu..thats  a genius work...lalnu aa character ulkondu cheyyan kazhiyum ennanu ente oru vilayiruthal ..athinulla calibre angerkkundu., ikkayolam nannavumo ennathine kurichalla comparisom..atharam oru vesham ulkondu cheyyan kazhiyum ennathanu..... between udayon performance wasnt that bad...chumma oru padam he was ok...i dint like him in ravanaprabhu actually ..

----------


## SachinMammookka

> prejudiced aaytullavaodu discuss cheyyunnathu ishtamulla karymalla...baalishamaytu samsarikkaruthu or else donnt quote me....





> parampara ikka alle cheythathu ? angane allallo comparison.. danny ikkade ente fav film aanu..thats  a genius work...lalnu aa character ulkondu cheyyan kazhiyum ennanu ente oru vilayiruthal ..athinulla calibre angerkkundu., ikkayolam nannavumo ennathine kurichalla comparisom..atharam oru vesham ulkondu cheyyan kazhiyum ennathanu..... between udayon performance wasnt that bad...chumma oru padam he was ok...i dint like him in ravanaprabhu actually ..


Udayone pati kettappol enikkum thonnunnundu... ningale Ini quote cheyyunnilla... Ini thazhekku pokan okkilla... I am really sorry for quoting you....

----------


## jayan143

> parampara ikka alle cheythathu ? angane allallo comparison.. danny ikkade ente fav film aanu..thats  a genius work...lalnu aa character ulkondu cheyyan kazhiyum ennanu ente oru vilayiruthal ..athinulla calibre angerkkundu., ikkayolam nannavumo ennathine kurichalla comparisom..atharam oru vesham ulkondu cheyyan kazhiyum ennathanu..... between udayon performance wasnt that bad...chumma oru padam he was ok...i dint like him in ravanaprabhu actually ..


Amaram Lal sirnu cheyyan pattumo ennu doubt und. Dialogue delivery angane ellam nokanam

----------


## classic

Amaram, OVVG okke Lal nu cheyyan pattum enn parayunnath Mammookka kk kamaladalam, Chithram okke cheyyan pattum enn parayunna pole baalishamanu..

Lal nu Mammookka cheyyunna character transformation (nadappilum samsarathilum mannerism lum varuthunna maattam), nedu neelan dialogues onnum pattilla.. Mammookka kk Lal ne pole effortless comedy, dance onnum varilla..




> Amaram Lal sirnu cheyyan pattumo ennu doubt und. Dialogue delivery angane ellam nokanam

----------


## moovybuf

> parampara ikka alle cheythathu ? angane allallo comparison.. danny ikkade ente fav film aanu..thats  a genius work...lalnu aa character ulkondu cheyyan kazhiyum ennanu ente oru vilayiruthal ..athinulla calibre angerkkundu., ikkayolam nannavumo ennathine kurichalla comparisom..atharam oru vesham ulkondu cheyyan kazhiyum ennathanu..... between udayon performance wasnt that bad...chumma oru padam he was ok...i dint like him in ravanaprabhu actually ..


Any character can be done by any person in their own sweet way... No arguments.... എല്ലാം ശുഭം....

----------


## sankarvp

> Any character can be done by any person in their own sweet way... No arguments.... എല്ലാം ശുഭം....


Correct, അത് കൊണ്ടാണ് താരതമ്യം വേണ്ട എന്ന് അറിവുളളവർ പറയുന്നത് 😎

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## shaniq mon

https://youtu.be/03xpquJ3i00

Mammotty about fight

----------


## sethu

Good Discussion!

Aarum paripoornnar alla....

Mammoottik Matram allenkil Mohanlalinu matram patunna veshangal ennonnum illa.

Mohanlalinte Sathyan Anthikkad Priyan veshangal okke Jayarm or Dileep nannayi thanne cheyyum...

Mammoottiyude vazhthapetta police military veshangal Suresh Gopi cheyyum....

Mohanlalinte Vanaprastham okke Saikumar onnu manassu vechal cheyyavunnathe ulloo!!!! 

Amarathile Achootty aayi Murali entha kalakki polikkille?

Mammoottiyeyum Mohanlalineyum vyathyasthar aakkunnath "Tharamoolyavum Abhinayaseshiyum othinangiya apoorva nadanmar" ennathil aanu....

----------


## kevin

fanship is like love..its not necessary ur love has to be the best person . similarly its not necessary ur favorite is the best actor or the biggest crowd puller..u love him u enjoy his films. when he comes up with a terrible film and performance make fun of it. he is like any of us.

----------


## roshy

28 years Of #InspectorBalram 

Directed by #IVSasi 😍

#One of the best Police story in Malayalam !

Mammootty

----------


## Deepu k

> 28 years Of #InspectorBalram 
> 
> Directed by #IVSasi 😍
> 
> #One of the best Police story in Malayalam !
> 
> Mammootty


April 25 relese ayirunnu.pala mahraniyil housefullinte chakara ayirunnu.3show ye undayirunnullu.noonshow vishnu lokam. Palayil 75 days odi padam.

----------


## roshy

#chanakyan - Perasiriyar chankyan (master piece )collected around 53 lks from Tamilnadu on day One.
Decent collection for a dubbed film

----------


## roshy

'പരിഹസിക്കപ്പെടുന്ന നായകന്*, ഞങ്ങള്* പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചപോലെ തന്നെ പ്രാഞ്ചിയേട്ടന് സംഭവിച്ചു'......

Read more at: https://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-m...ani--1.3761715

----------


## Antonio

Mamankam pic vanno???

----------


## DAVID007



----------


## DAVID007



----------


## DAVID007



----------


## Jo

Peranbu okke national awardinu select cheyyappettu ennokke kettu..any news on that?

----------


## roshy

> Peranbu okke national awardinu select cheyyappettu ennokke kettu..any news on that?


എന്ന് കണ്ടു ,വെറുതെ ആശിക്കേണ്ട ,നിരാശ ആയിരിക്കും ഫലം

----------


## SachinMammookka

Yatra ille for National award?

----------


## roshy

Tamil Dubbing of MasterPiece Movie Chanakyan Running Successfully to 2nd Week.. Getting Massive Response From All Centers... Thank You All 🙏 
#Masterpiece #Masterofthemasses #tamilversion #chanakyan #gettingmassiveresponse #megastar #ajaivasudev #udaykrishna #chmuhamed 
#AjaiVasudevOfficial
അജയ് വാസുദേവിന്റെ fb post ആണ്* 🤔

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Tamil Dubbing of MasterPiece Movie Chanakyan Running Successfully to 2nd Week.. Getting Massive Response From All Centers... Thank You All 🙏 
> #Masterpiece #Masterofthemasses #tamilversion #chanakyan #gettingmassiveresponse #megastar #ajaivasudev #udaykrishna #chmuhamed 
> #AjaiVasudevOfficial
> അജയ് വാസുദേവിന്റെ fb post ആണ്* 🤔


Ivarkku ithu orumichu irakki koode

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Tamil Dubbing of MasterPiece Movie Chanakyan Running Successfully to 2nd Week.. Getting Massive Response From All Centers... Thank You All 🙏 
> #Masterpiece #Masterofthemasses #tamilversion #chanakyan #gettingmassiveresponse #megastar #ajaivasudev #udaykrishna #chmuhamed 
> #AjaiVasudevOfficial
> അജയ് വാസുദേവിന്റെ fb post ആണ്* 🤔


Madhura Raja release paranjittu ithu vare undayilla

----------


## ShawnPaul

Romachification video
Face of Indian Cinema
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9Ok8PxxS0Y
true legend

----------


## bilal john

> Yatra ille for National award?


Yatra 2019 censored aanu

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Yatra 2019 censored aanu


Sure aano? aaro  paranju 2018 December aanennu

----------


## Mammooka fan

Pearly ide kalyanm reception ikka vannath heavy look il ann
Fb yil video kand❤️

----------


## anupkerb1

Ithu edhu movie look aanu ?
 Ameer anooo

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Ithu edhu movie look aanu ?
>  Ameer anooo


Mamankam alle ippo shoot chyune

----------


## anupkerb1

> Mamankam alle ippo shoot chyune


Ee adipoli look athile akan chance ila

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Ee adipoli look athile akan chance ila


Bilal look ennu youtubil kidakkunnathu kandu...

----------


## Abin thomas

National award declaration oke late avum.july oke akum.over expectation onnum venda.

----------


## Manoj

> @Manoj bhai... Ikka eppo ethu padam anu cheyunnathu.. മാമാങ്കം join cheytho?


Mamankam shoot നടക്കുവല്ലെ, climax thudangiyillennu തോന്നുന്നു. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Safal

> Ee adipoli look athile akan chance ila


Ee adipoli look'il wig oke vech kazhiyumbo maamankam aayikolum

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

✌️

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> ✌️
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Athinte edek look maryo
Ingeru nthu manyshyan ann

----------


## aashiq1



----------


## jimmy

> 


 :Eek:  :Shocked:  :Celebrate005:  :Yeye:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Clap:  :Clap3:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 


............

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 


Ee look vech Oru movie vannenkil nannayane

----------


## Oruvan1

> Ee look vech Oru movie vannenkil nannayane


Parambarayile pole

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Allo Ameerikkayo... Atho Bilalikkaante Vaappayo....

----------


## King Amal

> 


😍😍😍😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr Roy

> 


Wow.ithu oru padathil vannal polikkum

----------


## aashiq1

> Ee look vech Oru movie vannenkil nannayane


Oru corporate villain role

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Oru corporate villain role


oru mankatha type villain role il kaanan agraham undu or like araivind swamy character in thani oruvan ...polichu adakum

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## roshy

ithu tamil status enthaanu? third week poster okke fb il kandu,two week-il 4cr collect cheythu ennokke?





>

----------


## SachinMammookka

Mammookka enna nalla manushyane pati


http://www.onlinepeeps.in/2019/05/jo...am-cinema.html

----------


## wayanadan

> ithu tamil status enthaanu? third week poster okke fb il kandu,two week-il 4cr collect cheythu ennokke?


*ariyilla ........*

----------


## roshy

> *ariyilla ........*


പടം 4th വീക്ക് തമിഴ് നാട്ടിൽ ഓടുന്നുണ്ട് .അജയ് വാസുദേവ് updates ഇട്ടതു കണ്ടു

----------


## renjuus

> പടം 4th വീക്ക് തമിഴ് നാട്ടിൽ ഓടുന്നുണ്ട് .അജയ് വാസുദേവ് updates ഇട്ടതു കണ്ടു


ethu threaterilaanu TNil odunnathu... :Search:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> പടം 4th വീക്ക് തമിഴ് നാട്ടിൽ ഓടുന്നുണ്ട് .അജയ് വാസുദേവ് updates ഇട്ടതു കണ്ടു


Good❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## roshy

> ethu threaterilaanu TNil odunnathu...


ചൊറി ആണ്* ഉദ്ദേശം എന്ന് മനസ്സിലായി 😀
"ചാണക്യൻ തമിഴ്*നാട്ടിൽ വിജയകരമായ 25 ദിവസത്തിലേക്ക്. 
#masterpiece #tamilversion #chanakyan #successfull25days"
അജയ് വാസുദേവ് fb ഇൽ ഇട്ട ഒരു പോസ്റ്റ് ആണിത് 
ഇതിനി പെരുമ്പാവൂർ മോഡൽ തള്ളാണോ എന്നറിയില്ല 🤔

----------


## renjuus

> ചൊറി ആണ്* ഉദ്ദേശം എന്ന് മനസ്സിലായി 
> "ചാണക്യൻ തമിഴ്*നാട്ടിൽ വിജയകരമായ 25 ദിവസത്തിലേക്ക്. 
> #masterpiece #tamilversion #chanakyan #successfull25days"
> അജയ് വാസുദേവ് fb ഇൽ ഇട്ട ഒരു പോസ്റ്റ് ആണിത് 
> ഇതിനി പെരുമ്പാവൂർ മോഡൽ തള്ളാണോ എന്നറിയില്ല 樂


enthaa hei chori.. :Doh:  evdeyanau odunnathu ennu ningalkku ariyumo ennaalle chodichullu... :Sad:

----------


## roshy

> enthaa hei chori.. evdeyanau odunnathu ennu ningalkku ariyumo ennaalle chodichullu...


namukkokke ivide aasthaana chori pattam kalpichu thannittund,appol reply idumbozhum chori mode automatically on aakum :Yo:

----------


## renjuus

> namukkokke ivide aasthaana chori pattam kalpichu thannittund,appol reply idumbozhum chori mode automatically on aakum


Ningalokke choriyan aayathu kondu potte ennu vekkaam. :Very Happy: .Pakshe njaan enthu thettu cheythu...enne enthnaa choriyan aakkunnathu... :Ahupinne:

----------


## roshy

> Ningalokke choriyan aayathu kondu potte ennu vekkaam..Pakshe njaan enthu thettu cheythu...enne enthnaa choriyan aakkunnathu...


ഒരു ചൊറിയാന് മറ്റൊരാളുടെ intention പെട്ടെന്ന് മനസ്സിലാക്കാൻ കഴിയും 😀

----------


## renjuus

> ഒരു ചൊറിയാന് മറ്റൊരാളുടെ intention പെട്ടെന്ന് മനസ്സിലാക്കാൻ കഴിയും 


manjapitham baadhichavanu kaanunnathokke manjaa... :Scooter:  ithe ningalude ee kazhivinekkurichu parayaanullu... :Laughing:

----------


## roshy

> manjapitham baadhichavanu kaanunnathokke manjaa... ithe ningalude ee kazhivinekkurichu parayaanullu...


പാലക്കാട് ജില്ലയുടെ ബോർഡർ വിട്ടു പോകാത്ത നിങ്ങൾക്ക് മാസ്റ്റർ പീസ് തമിഴ് നാട്ടിൽ കളിക്കുന്ന തിയേറ്ററിന്റെ പേരറിയാനുള്ള ശുഷ്ക്കാന്തി ,ഏതിനത്തിൽ വരുമെന്നറിയാൻ വല്യ പിത്തം ഒന്നും വേണ്ടാ 😂

----------


## renjuus

> പാലക്കാട് ജില്ലയുടെ ബോർഡർ വിട്ടു പോകാത്ത നിങ്ങൾക്ക് മാസ്റ്റർ പീസ് തമിഴ് നാട്ടിൽ കളിക്കുന്ന തിയേറ്ററിന്റെ പേരറിയാനുള്ള ശുഷ്ക്കാന്തി ,ഏതിനത്തിൽ വരുമെന്നറിയാൻ വല്യ പിത്തം ഒന്നും വേണ്ടാ 


MP yude malayalam version first day kanda prekshakan aanu njaan. :Ho: .angane ulla njaan tamil version kaanaan TNIlekku enthaayalum pokillaa... :Laughing:  pakshe avde nannaayi odunnu enna posters idakkide kaanunnu..so evdeyaanu ithu thakarthu odunnathu ennariyaanulla curiosity..athu kondu chodichathaanu..Ningal athinu enganeyokke vyakyaanangal kodukkanathu kashtamaanu  :Smile:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ethu threaterilaanu TNil odunnathu...


Chori in official thread. @Harry  :Homygod:

----------


## roshy

> MP yude malayalam version first day kanda prekshakan aanu njaan..angane ulla njaan tamil version kaanaan TNIlekku enthaayalum pokillaa... pakshe avde nannaayi odunnu enna posters idakkide kaanunnu..so evdeyaanu ithu thakarthu odunnathu ennariyaanulla curiosity..athu kondu chodichathaanu..Ningal athinu enganeyokke vyakyaanangal kodukkanathu kashtamaanu


Don ഇന്റെ മരണ മാസ്സ് update കണ്ടു first day പോയി കണ്ടു അല്ലെ 😀

----------


## Abin thomas

#class #biopic #mass #realistic

Megastar 2019.Back on track.Very happy as a fan :band

Different roles, Different genres, Different apperance

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Don ഇന്റെ മരണ മാസ്സ് update കണ്ടു first day പോയി കണ്ടു അല്ലെ 


athu sathyam..first day kidu reviews evde..poyi kanda njaan  :Moodoff:

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## kevin

annan looks fit like modiji

----------


## KOBRA

*Last 15years some good 
movies from MAM*

Peranpu
Palerimanaikkam
Munnairyippu
Kuttysrank
Orekadal
kiyoppu
kazcha
Pranchiyetten
Yaatra
Pathemaari
Loudspeaker

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> *Last 15years some good 
> movies from MAM*
> 
> Peranpu
> Palerimanaikkam
> Munnairyippu
> Kuttysrank
> Pranchiyetten
> Yaatra
> ...


15 years ennu paranjal Kaazcha, RM, Kayyoppu okkeyundakumallo...

----------


## KOBRA

> 15 years ennu paranjal Kaazcha, RM, Kayyoppu okkeyundakumallo...


last 10 yearssil njan count ceythullu  Kazcha, Orekadal , kayouppu okke vittu poyi

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shaniq mon

INSTA yil oru adaar pic undallo

----------


## sachin

Masterpiece tamil dubbed version around 6cr collect cheythennu oru news kandello MR already dubbed irakkiyo??

----------


## roshy

> Masterpiece tamil dubbed version around 6cr collect cheythennu oru news kandello MR already dubbed irakkiyo??


ലൂസിഫറിനേക്കാൾ collect ചെയ്തു എന്നൊക്കെ fb കണ്ടു ,സത്യാവസ്ഥ അറിയില്ല

----------


## sachin

> ലൂസിഫറിനേക്കാൾ collect ചെയ്തു എന്നൊക്കെ fb കണ്ടു ,സത്യാവസ്ഥ അറിയില്ല


Ol okke hero ayi thanne ennan paranja hitsulla ikkakku ithokke enthu....

----------


## Raja Sha

> ലൂസിഫറിനേക്കാൾ collect ചെയ്തു എന്നൊക്കെ fb കണ്ടു ,സത്യാവസ്ഥ അറിയില്ല


Tamil lucifer 6 Crore collect cheythille?

----------


## renjuus

> ലൂസിഫറിനേക്കാൾ collect ചെയ്തു എന്നൊക്കെ fb കണ്ടു ,സത്യാവസ്ഥ അറിയില്ല


 :Laughing:  nammal chodichaal chori aavum.

----------


## Rachu

Naleyano National award prakyapanam?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## roshy

> Tamil lucifer 6 Crore collect cheythille?


ലൂസിഫർ മലയാളം തമിഴ് വേർഷനെക്കാൾ മാസ്റ്റർ പീസ് collect ചെയ്തു എന്നൊരു പോസ്റ്റ് fb കണ്ടിരുന്നു ,സത്യമാണോ എന്നറിയില്ല

----------


## roshy

> nammal chodichaal chori aavum.


സത്യാവസ്ഥ അറിയാൻ ആണ്* ഞാനും ഇവിടെ പോസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്യുന്നത് 😀

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Masterpiece tamil dubbed version around 6cr collect cheythennu oru news kandello MR already dubbed irakkiyo??


Yes tamil sites reported this figures and movie is entering its 25 days run.... 

MR ippol irakkiyal kurachu collection kittende padam aanu, late aakki nashippikkunnatha

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Yes tamil sites reported this figures and movie is entering its 25 days run.... 
> 
> MR ippol irakkiyal kurachu collection kittende padam aanu, late aakki nashippikkunnatha


MR sure ayum irakkum... Tamil touchum actors um undallo.. So MP yekkalum nalla vichayamayirikkum avide..

----------


## Abin thomas

> Naleyano National award prakyapanam?


No next govt vannite ullu.july avum.

----------


## Rachu

Oh! Ok  :Confused:

----------


## roshy

#masterpiece 'S Tamil Version #PerasiriyarChanakyan 
💥💥 Successfully Completed 25 Days in Tamilnadu and Grossed 5.76 CR 💥💥

💥Becomes Highest collected Malayalam dubbed Film💥

 @mammukka
@ajai_vasudev
 @mahima_Nambiar
@varusarath
@bajwa_poonam
@sekartweets
 @Sri50 https://t.co/uvfHhjGofi

----------


## Oruvan1

> #masterpiece 'S Tamil Version #PerasiriyarChanakyan 
>  Successfully Completed 25 Days in Tamilnadu and Grossed 5.76 CR 
> 
> Becomes Highest collected Malayalam dubbed Film
> 
>  @mammukka
> @ajai_vasudev
>  @mahima_Nambiar
> @varusarath
> ...


Superb

aarkokke ithinte breakdown vendath ?

vari vari aayi nikkoo unnikale.....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> #masterpiece 'S Tamil Version #PerasiriyarChanakyan 
> 💥💥 Successfully Completed 25 Days in Tamilnadu and Grossed 5.76 CR 💥💥
> 
> 💥Becomes Highest collected Malayalam dubbed Film💥
> 
>  @mammukka
> @ajai_vasudev
>  @mahima_Nambiar
> @varusarath
> ...


 :Laughing: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

ആന്ധ്രയിലെ ജഗന്റെ കുതിപ്പില്* മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് 'പങ്കുണ്ടോ'?

https://www.asianetnews.com/special-...lt-2019-pry7w4

----------


## roshy

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


🤔 തള്ളാണോ 😮

----------


## Balram

Appo ipravashyathe National award nte kaaryathil oru thirumanam aayi..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jo

> Appo ipravashyathe National award nte kaaryathil oru thirumanam aayi..


Annan for odiyan...

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Annan for odiyan...


Athu nthayalum kitula
Sanju ine kittu

----------


## Abin thomas

> Appo ipravashyathe National award nte kaaryathil oru thirumanam aayi..


Nda government aya kondano?

----------


## Antonio

Peranbu TN film Mallu Hero, that too Mammookka(obvious reasons to say this)- non Hindi film, athum south Tamil - ichiri paada....
Nadannal Namma double happy...
Nadakkatte..
Peranbu nu enthelum okke enthayalum Urappaaa..
Bakki okke God knows

----------


## Kuttettan

National award urapaayi Mammoottyk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Peranbu TN film Mallu Hero, that too Mammookka(obvious reasons to say this)- non Hindi film, athum south Tamil - ichiri paada....
> Nadannal Namma double happy...
> Nadakkatte..
> Peranbu nu enthelum okke enthayalum Urappaaa..
> Bakki okke God knows


Peranbu movie k national award for best film,best director and child anjali k 100 % sure aaanu...bhaaki okee  :Read:

----------


## Antonio

> National award urapaayi Mammoottyk


Good news.....Hope so...
By the way ,declaration eppozhaa any Idea??

----------


## KOBRA

Ennanu national award announcement ?

----------


## Manoj

> Ennanu national award announcement ?


അതൊക്കെ അടുത്ത മാസം നോക്കിയാൽ മതി

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

The best ever  :Bossman: 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> The best ever 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Watched thz movie from youtube❤️❤️ Romanjification acting ❤️❤️

----------


## manoroogi

> Watched thz movie from youtube❤️❤️ Romanjification acting ❤️❤️


Murikkunnathu ahamed haajiyude communism ithil ninnu churandiyathaano ennu doubt undu...

----------


## MamBlr

Snapshot from video?
If yes, which site? Youtube one is poor quality.




> The best ever 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*Ahamad haji and bhasakera pateler . Outstanding 
*

----------


## jimmy

> *Ahamad haji and bhasakera pateler . Outstanding 
> *


patelar re vellan oru ahamad haji kkum pattilla thanne, lokathu mattarkum patelar  re ithra thanmayathode  gambheeram aayi avatharippikkan pattilla ennu thanne yanu enikku orappichu paryan kazhiyum

----------


## jimmy

njan iyide mazhavil entertainmaent awards kanu athu sarikkum oru mohanlal show ayi enuikku thonni, mammootty ye verum ulkhadakan aaki, awards ellam lal num koottarkkum mathram, manoramayilum lal mania

----------


## Antonio

Mammookka Martin Prakkat Next Film coming????

----------


## Devarajan Master

> njan iyide mazhavil entertainmaent awards kanu athu sarikkum oru mohanlal show ayi enuikku thonni, mammootty ye verum ulkhadakan aaki, awards ellam lal num koottarkkum mathram, manoramayilum lal mania


Athum oru nalla cinema polum illathe!!
Mammootty ye paranjhal mathi. Addeham avide poyi irikkenda karyamillallo. Atho cash kittiyal ithellam kandum sahichum irikkumennano? Kashtam

----------


## ShawnPaul

AjayMovie....

----------


## PokkiriRaja



----------


## manoroogi

> AjayMovie....


nanni VASUVETTA.....
oraayiram nanni...

----------


## King Amal

[B] 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jimmy

> ajaymovie....


mammootty ithu pole aged ayitulla charactors cheyyatte, chumma chronic  bachelor roles vittittu,aa puthen panam nalla gambheera role aayrunnu but renjith nu athe engine upyogikkanamennu aryillayrunnu

----------


## twist369

Mammokka Rajeev Gandhi aayit varanamennu oru aagraham...

Next Election il Rahuljik benefitm aavum..


Yaatrayude impact kandit Congress padam pidichaal mathiyaayrnu

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ferose Majeed

Ikka lucifer prequel act cheyyunnu ennath satyamaaano . As pk Ramdas godfather

----------


## King Amal

Ath icu itta oru troll anu.. 
Ikma oru plantinte thai pidich nilkunna foto vech.. Ath valarnn van maram aagum enna reethiyill itta troll aanu


> Ikka lucifer prequel act cheyyunnu ennath satyamaaano . As pk Ramdas godfather


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## manoroogi

> Ikka lucifer prequel act cheyyunnu ennath satyamaaano . As pk Ramdas godfather


ithokkey aaraanu irakki vidunnathu....?😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆

----------


## manoroogi

> mammootty ithu pole aged ayitulla charactors cheyyatte, chumma chronic  bachelor roles vittittu,aa puthen panam nalla gambheera role aayrunnu but renjith nu athe engine upyogikkanamennu aryillayrunnu


director aayi VASU thanne venam..

----------


## Jayan 369

> Ikka lucifer prequel act cheyyunnu ennath satyamaaano . As pk Ramdas godfather


That's a sarcastic post bro. About how Manorama and these medias twist things and make news.

----------


## Abin thomas

😘😘😘😘😘

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Ferose Majeed

Ok , njan msg matrame kandullu. Photo kandillaaa 😁😁

----------


## King Amal

🤓

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ferose Majeed

Ok bro . Njan sradhichillaaa

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

ഈ വർഷം മാമാങ്കം റിലീസ് ഉണ്ടായില്ലെങ്കിൽ ഗാനഗന്ധർവ്വൻ & അജയ് വാസുദേവ് മൂവി കൂടിയേ 2019 കാണുള്ളൂ..?

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Good that Ikka seems to reduce the movie count these days... Kazhinja 1 yr ayittu back to back Ikka movies release cheyyunnilla.. Oru minimum gap okke oro releasinum maintain cheyyunnundu...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 😘😘😘😘😘
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Kidu  :Clap: 
Unni koodi thanne undelloo epolum  :Laughing:

----------


## BONJOUR

> njan iyide mazhavil entertainmaent awards kanu athu sarikkum oru mohanlal show ayi enuikku thonni, mammootty ye verum ulkhadakan aaki, awards ellam lal num koottarkkum mathram, manoramayilum lal mania


Mikkavarum ella award night um same avastha aanu... Lalettane boost up cheyyan enthelum item kanum avasanam.. Allengil release avan povunna next movie ude promotion. Odiyan/ Luci okke angane undayrnnu..

Even Mam and Lal ulla skit polum 20-20 padam pole Lal nu score cheyan ulla scope kaanum  :Very Happy:  .. Mam ithinokke ninnu kodukukayum cheyum..

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Mikkavarum ella award night um same avastha aanu... Lalettane boost up cheyyan enthelum item kanum avasanam.. Allengil release avan povunna next movie ude promotion. Odiyan/ Luci okke angane undayrnnu..
> 
> Even Mam and Lal ulla skit polum 20-20 padam pole Lal nu score cheyan ulla scope kaanum  .. Mam ithinokke ninnu kodukukayum cheyum..


Le mammooka - kuttikal kalikatte 😜Avarude santhosham ann Ente santhosham

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## BONJOUR

> Le mammooka - kuttikal kalikatte Avarude santhosham ann Ente santhosham


 :thumright:  :thumright:  Ippol aalkark ath manasilayi tudangunnund.. Pandu oru Amma show surya TV il telecast cheythrunnu.. Athil Ikka aayrnnu tharam.. Rajamanikyam look il okke vannu polannu thalli..

Moopar menekedan nikanjittanu..

----------


## manoroogi

> Ippol aalkark ath manasilayi tudangunnund.. Pandu oru Amma show surya TV il telecast cheythrunnu.. Athil Ikka aayrnnu tharam.. Rajamanikyam look il okke vannu polannu thalli..
> 
> Moopar menekedan nikanjittanu..


ivarudey okkey SINIMAKAL thanne asahaneeyam aanu majorityum.....appolaanu stage show kaanal.......I dont think that people spending their valuable time by watching this CHEAP SHOWS.......

----------


## Rachu

Mammookka Jagan ne vilichu congratulate cheytho aavo  :Razz:

----------


## manoroogi

> Mammookka Jagan ne vilichu congratulate cheytho aavo


ingottaanu vilikkendathu.....oru KAMMARASAMBHAVM orukki..chekkane CM aaki koduthille......

----------


## Rachu

..............

----------


## Rachu

> ingottaanu vilikkendathu.....oru KAMMARASAMBHAVM orukki..chekkane CM aaki koduthille......


 :Very Happy: ........

----------


## King Amal

[B] 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jayan143

https://www.facebook.com/15015185801...2847596692788/

----------


## Naradhan

> Le mammooka - kuttikal kalikatte Avarude santhosham ann Ente santhosham


Enthey Mammukkakku age feel cheyyaan thudangiyo ....  :Choriyal:

----------


## manoroogi

> [B] 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


happy to see underrated MUNNARIYIPPU and CBI (no one in world could do that neatly) in N.S MADHAVAN list...
sad to see PATHEMAARI.....I think PRAANCHI should be there......rest okkey ente athe pattern..

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## King Amal

🙏🙏

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഇൻറർവ്യൂ അനലൈസ് ചെയ്യുമ്പോൾ

അഭിമുഖങ്ങൾ നമുക്കു വ്യക്തികളെ മനസിലാക്കാനുള്ള അവസരമാണ്. അഞ്ച് മിനിറ്റ് ഒരാളോട് സംസാരിച്ചാൽ നമുക്ക് അവർ എന്താണെന്ന് മനസ്സിലാക്കാം എന്നാണല്ലോ പറയപ്പെടുന്നത്. അതിനുപക്ഷേ മുന്നിൽ ഇരിക്കുന്ന ആൾ മനസ്സുതുറക്കാൻ തയ്യാറായാൽ മാത്രം പോരാ ചോദിക്കുന്നയാൾ സെൻസിബിൾ കൂടി ആയിരിക്കണം. അങ്ങനെ നോക്കുമ്പോൾ നമ്മുടെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുമായി കരൺ ഥാപ്പർ 2002-ൽ നടത്തിയ BBC ഇൻറർവ്യൂ അത്തരത്തിൽ മികച്ച ഒന്നാണെന്നു പറയാം. തൻറെ കരിയറിനെപറ്റി, അതിൻറെ ഉയർച്ച താഴ്ചകളെ പറ്റി, മോഹങ്ങളെ പറ്റി എല്ലാം മനസ്സിൽ മറവയ്ക്കാതെ പറയാൻ കഴിവുള്ള വ്യക്തിത്വമാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടേത്. മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന വ്യക്തിയെ ആ ഇൻറർവ്യൂവിന്റെ  അടിസ്ഥാനത്തിൽ അനലൈസ് ചെയ്യുന്നതാണ്  ഈ പോസ്റ്റ്.

(വീഡിയോ കാണുവാൻ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നവർ ആദ്യത്തെ കമന്റ് കാണുക)  

ചെറുപ്പത്തിൽ കണ്ട സിനിമയിലെ നായകൻ നായികയെ രക്ഷിച്ച് കുതിരപ്പുറത്തു പോകുന്നത് കണ്ടപ്പോഴാണ് സിനിമയിൽ നായകനാകണം  എന്ന മോഹം ഉണ്ടായത് എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞ മമ്മൂട്ടിയോട് അവതാരകൻ ചോദിക്കുന്നുണ്ട് കുതിരപ്പുറത്ത് പോകുന്നതാണോ അതോ നായികയെ രക്ഷിക്കുന്നതാണോ ഏതാണ് ആ ആഗ്രഹത്തെ വലുതാക്കിയത് എന്ന്. അതിന് മമ്മൂട്ടി പറയുന്ന ഉത്തരം രണ്ടുമല്ല ഒരുപക്ഷേ എന്നിലെ നാർസിസ്റ്റ് ആയിരിക്കാം അതിനു കാരണം എന്നാണ്. നാർസിസ്റ്റ് എന്നത് പൊതുവേ ഒരു നെഗറ്റീവ് ക്വാളിറ്റിയാണ്. സ്വന്തം ഇമേജിനോടുള്ള അമിതമായ ആരാധന, തന്നെ മറ്റുള്ളവർ ആരാധിക്കണം എന്ന ആഗ്രഹം ഇതൊക്കെയാണ് നാർസിസം. നമ്മിൽ എല്ലാവരിലും തന്നെ ചെറിയ തോതിൽ ഈ നാർസിസം ഉണ്ട്.  എല്ലാവരും തന്നെ ജീവിതത്തിൽ എവിടെയെങ്കിലുമൊക്കെ മറ്റുള്ളവരെ വിജയിക്കാൻ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നവർ ആണല്ലോ. മറ്റുള്ളവരുടെ പ്രശംസ കേൾക്കാൻ നമ്മളെല്ലാം ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നുണ്ടെങ്കിലും തന്നിൽ നാർസിസം ഉണ്ടെന്നും അതായിരിക്കാം തന്നെ ഇവിടെ എത്തിച്ചതെന്നും പറയാനുള്ള ധൈര്യം മമ്മൂട്ടിയിൽ  മാത്രമേ കണ്ടിട്ടുള്ളൂ. ഈ ധൈര്യവും തുറന്ന മനോഭാവവും മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അഭിമുഖത്തിൽ എല്ലാം തന്നെ കാണാൻ കഴിയും.  



അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻറെ അഭിമുഖങ്ങൾ ശ്രദ്ധിച്ചാൽ അദ്ദേഹം എല്ലായിടത്തും പ്രകടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ചില സ്വഭാവങ്ങൾ ഉണ്ട്.  അവ  ഇതൊക്കെയാണ്:

1. മുന്നിലിരിക്കുന്നതു ആര് തന്നെയായാലും അവരെ ഡോമിനേറ്റ്  ചെയ്യുന്ന ശരീര ഭാഷ - ഒരുപക്ഷെ ഈ ഒരു സ്വഭാവം കൊണ്ടായിരിക്കാം ഭാസകര പട്ടേലരും മുറിക്കുംകുന്നത്ത് അഹമ്മദ് ഹാജിയും പഴശ്ശി രാജയുമൊക്കെ വെറും കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളായി മാറാതെ അവിസ്മരണീയമായിത്തതീർന്നത് .

2. ഇടയിൽ കയറി പറയുക - ഒരുപക്ഷെ അതിന്റെ ഒരു കാരണം തന്നെ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ തന്റെ മനസ്സിലുള്ള കാര്യങ്ങളെ എക്സ്പ്രസ്സ് ചെയ്യാനുള്ള ത്വര അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് ഒരുപാടുള്ളത് കൊണ്ടാകാം. 

3. സംവാദം ചെയ്യാനുള്ള മിടുക്ക് ഒപ്പം ഉരുളക്കുപ്പേരി പോലെ സംസാരിക്കാനുള്ള കഴിവ് - ഈ ഒരു കഴിവ് കൊണ്ടായിരിക്കാം ഡയലോഗ് ഡെലിവറിയിലും വാക്കുകളുടെ സമർത്ഥമായ ഉപയോഗത്തിലും അദ്ദേഹം വേറിട്ട് നിൽക്കുന്നത്. 

4. എന്തുസിയാസം 

5. ഒരു   വികാരത്തെ കുറിച്ച് പറയുമ്പോൾ ആ വികാരത്തോടെ തന്നെ പറയുക - അതായത് തനിക്കുണ്ടായ ദേഷ്യത്തെക്കുറിച്ച് അല്ലെങ്കിൽ പാഷനെക്കുറിച്ച് പറയുമ്പോൾ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ മുഖത്തും വാക്കുകളിലും ആ വികാരങ്ങൾ കാണാൻ കഴിയും. 

6. മറയില്ലാത്ത സംസാരരീതി 

തൻറെ നേട്ടങ്ങളിൽ സന്തോഷിക്കുന്ന, അഭിമാനിക്കുന്ന, ഏതെങ്കിലും നേട്ടം മുന്നിലിരിക്കുന്ന  ആൾ മറന്നു പോയിട്ടുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ അത് കൂടെ അവരെ ഓർമിപ്പിക്കുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടിയെയാണ് അഭിമുഖങ്ങളിൽ നമുക്ക് കാണാൻ കഴിയുക. സൂക്ഷിച്ചു നോക്കിയാൽ അതിനു പിന്നിലെ കാരണവും നമുക്ക് മനസ്സിലാകും. കഠിനാധ്വാനം, സമർപ്പണം, തിരിച്ചുവരവ് എന്നിവയൊക്കെ പറയുമ്പോൾ നമ്മൾ ഫഹദ് ഫാസിൽ, വിജയസേതുപതി എന്നിവരെയൊക്കെയാണ് ഓർക്കുകയെങ്കിലും  മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടൻ തൻറെ കരിയറിൽ നേടിയതെല്ലാം കഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടും അവഗണനയുടെ  രുചി അറിഞ്ഞും തന്നെയാണു എന്നതാണ് അതിനുള്ള  കാരണം.  തനിക്ക് സന്തോഷിക്കാനും അഹങ്കരിക്കാനും അവകാശമുണ്ടെന്നു കരിയർ ഗ്രാഫിലെ  വരകൾ കാട്ടി അദ്ദേഹം പറയാതെ പറയുന്നുണ്ട്. തന്നിലെ നടനെ ആളുകൾ അണ്ടർഎസ്റ്റിമേറ്റ് ചെയ്ത, തൻറെ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ  ആളുകൾ മടുത്തുപോയ ഒരു കാലം തനിക്കുണ്ടെന്നും ഡെസ്പരേറ്റ് ആയിരുന്നു അന്ന് താനെന്നും അഭിനയം നിർത്തി മറ്റെന്തെങ്കിലും ചെയ്യാൻ ഇരുന്ന സമയത്താണ് ന്യൂഡൽഹി വന്നതെന്നും അതിനുശേഷമാണ് താനൊരു ആക്ടർ ആയതെന്നും അതുവരെ ഹീറോ മാത്രമായിരുന്നെന്നും പറയുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടി തൻറെ കഴിവുകളെ കുറിച്ചും പരിമിതികളെക്കുറിച്ചും അത്രമാത്രം ബോധവാനാണ്.  ആ ഒരു ബോധത്തെ നമ്മൾ തെറ്റിദ്ധരിച്ചു പോകുന്നത്  ആയിരിക്കാം അദ്ദേഹം അഹങ്കാരിയാണെന്ന തോന്നൽ നമ്മിൽ ഉണ്ടാക്കുന്നത്.  ഇൻറർവ്യൂകളിലെ മേൽപ്പറഞ്ഞ പെരുമാറ്റം എല്ലാം തന്നെ അങ്ങനെയൊരു ബോധം അദ്ദേഹത്തിനുള്ളതിൻറെ അടയാളങ്ങളാണ്. കൂടെ സ്വതസിദ്ധമായ എന്തുസിയാസവും. തൻറെ കാഴ്ചപ്പാടുകളെ മോണോടോണസ് ആയി പറഞ്ഞു പോകാൻ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് കഴിയില്ല. സിനിമയെ കുറിച്ച് പറയുമ്പോൾ അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻറെ ആവേശം ഏറിയും കുറഞ്ഞും പോകുന്ന ശബ്ദങ്ങളിലൂടെ നമുക്ക് അനുഭവിക്കാൻ കഴിയും.

 തന്റെ ശരീരം വെൽ ബിൽറ്റ് ആണെന്നും തൻറെ സഹോദരങ്ങൾ തന്നെക്കുറിച്ച് അഭിമാനിക്കുന്നു എന്നും താൻ വിനയ ശീലമുള്ളവനാണ് എന്നു മറ്റുള്ളവരെ കൊണ്ട് പറയിപ്പിക്കണമെന്ന ആഗ്രഹം ഇല്ല എന്നു പറയുന്നിടത്തും  കിട്ടിയ അവാർഡുകളെക്കുറിച്ച് അവതാരകൻ പറയുമ്പോൾ വിട്ടുപോയ പത്മശ്രീ കൂട്ടിചേർക്കുമ്പോഴും ഒരു സെലിബ്രിറ്റിക്ക് വേണ്ട pseudo വിനയം എടുത്തണിയാൻ മമ്മൂട്ടി ശ്രമിക്കുന്നില്ല എന്നതും ശ്രദ്ധിക്കേണ്ട കാര്യമാണ്. ഫീൽഡ് ഔട്ട് ആകുമായിരുന്നു ഒരു സാഹചര്യത്തിൽ നിന്നും പിടിച്ചുകയറി നാഷണൽ അവാർഡ്, സ്റ്റേറ്റ് അവാർഡ്, പത്മശ്രീ വരെ നേടിയെടുത്തപ്പോൾ ആ അംഗീകാരങ്ങൾ ഓരോന്നും വളമാക്കി മുന്നോട്ട് കുതിച്ചു കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്ന, തൻറെ നേട്ടങ്ങളെ വലുതായി കാണുന്ന ഒരു സാധാരണക്കാരൻ മനസ്സ് നമുക്ക് മുന്നിൽ തുറന്നിടാൻ മടിയില്ലാത്ത പച്ചയായ മനുഷ്യനാണ് അഭിമുഖങ്ങളിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി. നമുക്ക് ആവേശവും മാതൃകയും ആക്കാം, വേണമെങ്കിൽ ഇത്തിരി നാർസിസവും ആകാം. കാരണം മമ്മൂട്ടി പറഞ്ഞതുപോലെ നമ്മുടെ കഴിവുകളിൽ സ്വന്തം മാത്രം വിശ്വസിച്ചിട്ട് കാര്യമില്ല നമുക്ക് കഴിവുണ്ടെന്ന് മറ്റുള്ളവരെ  വിശ്വസിപ്പിക്കേണ്ടത് കൂടിയുണ്ട്. 

Written by ?The Mallu Analyst?
Vivek Poonthiyil Balachandran

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Band: 

Mammookka  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


Once a king always a king  :Clap:

----------


## roshy

Mammootty:
A big thank you to all viewers and critics for all the love and positivity towards #Unda ! This has been a great year with some amazing opportunities in diverse roles and films and in various languages. Once again thanks to each and everyone of you for the love.

----------


## moovybuf

> 


And all these variety without any major physical variations... Just mannerisms, dialect, and expressions...
Actor par excellence..

----------


## jayan143

Mammootty, Vijay Sethupathi and Nayanthara Bilingual Malayalam and Tamil
https://amp.ibtimes.co.in/after-raji...perstar-799632

----------


## mujthaba

National awards nte vivaram illallo

----------


## ShahSM

> Mammootty, Vijay Sethupathi and Nayanthara Bilingual Malayalam and Tamil
> https://amp.ibtimes.co.in/after-raji...perstar-799632


വിജയ് സേതുപതി ഈയടുത്ത് ഒരു മലയാള സിനിമയിൽ അഭിനയിച്ചില്ലേ? പിന്നെ ഇതെങ്ങനെയാ ചങ്ങായിയുടെ debut ആവുക?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Ho Big B.. Seagull Baril Bilal varavariyikkan mathram oru Idi.. Ho Vannn!! Achara Vedik ithaa best..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hail



----------


## Hail



----------


## roshy

ഇന്ന് ഡെറിക് സാറിന്റെ ദിവസം ആണ്.. നിപ്പയോടും ലോക കപ്പിനോടും തോരാ മഴയോടും   പ്രളയത്തോടും മത്സരിച്ച് വിജയിച്ച ഡെറിക് സാറിന്റെ ദിവസം.. 

#1YearOfAbrahaminteSanthathikal

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> ഇന്ന് ഡെറിക് സാറിന്റെ ദിവസം ആണ്.. നിപ്പയോടും ലോക കപ്പിനോടും തോരാ മഴയോടും   പ്രളയത്തോടും മത്സരിച്ച് വിജയിച്ച ഡെറിക് സാറിന്റെ ദിവസം.. 
> 
> #1YearOfAbrahaminteSanthathikal


Derick Sirnte pinnale Mani Sirum charithram avarthikkunnu...  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## David999



----------


## shaniq mon

https://youtu.be/DabYDIQRars

----------


## Mammooka fan

https://youtu.be/fpbAgWtdR6Q

Surumi mammootty interview

----------


## Mammooka fan

> https://youtu.be/fpbAgWtdR6Q
> 
> Surumi mammootty interview


Superb way of speaking 
Ivdethe nadimar kandu padikatte


Pullikari level vere ann

----------


## roshy

https://www.vanitha.in/celluloid/mov...t-special.html

----------


## Jayan 369

https://youtu.be/JNTIEFTwEVk

----------


## roshy

67.വയസ് ,അതായത് ഒരു മനുഷ്യന് ആയുസിന്റെ മുക്കലോളം ആയുസ് .(ഹേറ്റേഴ്*സ് ആയാലും അതൊന്നു കാല്കുലേറ്റ് ചെയ്യുക )
ഇപ്പോളും ഈ പ്രായത്തിലും 
ക്ലാസ് ,ബയോ പിക് ,ഫാമിലി എന്റെർറ്റൈനെർ ,റീലിസ്*റ്റിക്* ,(അതും പേരന്പ് ,യാത്ര .പോലൊരു അന്യഭാഷാ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ )
ഒരു നടന് അത് ആരുമായിക്കൊള്ളട്ടെ ഈ പ്രായത്തിലും സാധിക്കുന്നു എന്നത് ഊഹിക്കാവുന്നതിനും എന്തിനു സ്വപ്നം കാണാവുന്നതിനും അപ്പുറമാണ് 
ഒരു പക്ഷെ മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടന് പകരം വേറെ ഏത് നടനായാൽപോലും അഭിനന്ദിച്ചേ മതിയാകു ..
ഒരുപക്ഷെ മമ്മൂട്ടി ആയതുകൊണ്ടാകാം പലർക്കും വിയോജിപ്പ് ..

----------


## aak

FOUND THIS INTERESTING CONCEPT IN INSTAGRAM SO POSTING HERE

----------


## manoroogi

> FOUND THIS INTERESTING CONCEPT IN INSTAGRAM SO POSTING HERE


looks like MARX......without bald.....

----------


## aashiq1

> looks like MARX......without bald.....


Man looks exactly like Mel Gibson in this pic

----------


## SachinMammookka

Too Gud, ethu role um cherunne oru face aanu Mammookka de..... hope ee pic pole powerful aaye oru script um aayi aarelum vannirunnel.... 





> FOUND THIS INTERESTING CONCEPT IN INSTAGRAM SO POSTING HERE

----------


## moovybuf

> Man looks exactly like Mel Gibson in this pic


I think it juxtaposed on Mel Gibson's image... Pulleede oru padam ഇല്ലെ..മകളുടെ murder അന്വേഷിക്കുന്നത്

----------


## roshy

അടങ്ങാത്ത ആര്*ത്തിയുണ്ട്; കാശിനോടല്ല, സിനിമയോട്- മമ്മൂട്ടി.

Read more at: https://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-m...ilms-1.3888689

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> FOUND THIS INTERESTING CONCEPT IN INSTAGRAM SO POSTING HERE


Iddeham ivide janikkenda aalalla... Ivideyullavarkku iddehathinte vilayum ariyilla.. Valla America ilo matto janichirunnenkil ethrayo academy awards varikkottiyene ee manushyan...

----------


## aashiq1

> I think it juxtaposed on Mel Gibson's image... Pulleede oru padam ഇല്ലെ..മകളുടെ murder അന്വേഷിക്കുന്നത്


Yup. Blood father.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

:salut:

----------


## classic

:Band:   :Band: 




>

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

https://youtu.be/2fhs0z5JQA0

----------


## perumal

29 years of samrajyam  :Wub: 

Mash up video kidukki !!

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

https://youtu.be/XHje2Y68vAU

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jimmy

lohitha das paranjathu pole flexibility ennu parayunnathu thalakuthi mariyunnathum dance, gusti onnumallathan cheyunna charactor ayimaranulla kazhivu. ella arthathilum. athu mammootty enna phenomenal actor allathe lokathu thanne arum ondennu thonnunnilla.mattellam asooya mootha haters paranjundakkunnathanu. oral veroru character avumbol  oru tharam parakaya pravesanam aanu nadakkunnathu.tha appearance change, the body language change, voice modulation, athodoppam theeshnamaya vikarangalude abhinaya pakarcha, likewise 100 s of characters, onninonnu vythyastham. angine orale mathrame e lokathu njan kandittollu after watching 100s of english, malayalam, tamil,hindi and even telugu movies. one and only mammootty, the global actor, yet the incomplete actor, courtesy to devaajan master

----------


## twist369

Any upcoming  other languages movies ?

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Raja 1982

Mammookkaa

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> 


ambooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo .............gaja veeran

----------


## manoroogi

> Mammookkaa
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


ithilu oru kidu speech undaayirunnallo pulliyude ....athittille..?

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## manoroogi

> 


ethavanaada iyeerude meesa pirichathu....?😬😬😬😬😬😬😬😬😬😬

----------


## wayanadan

> ethavanaada iyeerude meesa pirichathu....?


*athu meeshayalla mattoru nizhalaanu*

----------


## manoroogi

> *athu meeshayalla mattoru nizhalaanu*


iyyarude SAATHVIKA bhaavathinu ee chithram.ethiraanu....

----------


## roshy

> iyyarude SAATHVIKA bhaavathinu ee chithram.ethiraanu....


കാലം മാറിയില്ലേ? 
സ്വാഥ്വിക  ഭാവത്തിനൊന്നും ഇപ്പോൾ പ്രസക്തി ഇല്ല

----------


## twist369

😆

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## manoroogi

> കാലം മാറിയില്ലേ? 
> സ്വാഥ്വിക  ഭാവത്തിനൊന്നും ഇപ്പോൾ പ്രസക്തി ഇല്ല


 saathvikam vitta randu padangalum adhikam click aayilla.....saathvikathilulla iyyeru pwoli......

----------


## Raja 1982

Mammootty Says Stardom Is 'Imposed' On An Actor - NDTV https://www.ndtv.com/entertainment/m...akamai-rum=off

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## jayan143

https://www.thecue.in/entertainment/...says-mammootty

----------


## Raja Sha

> 😆
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Super..?!

----------


## perumal

" നടപ്പിലും ഭാവത്തിലും സംസാരത്തിലും മമ്മൂട്ടിയിൽ നിന്നും പുട്ടു ഉറുമീസിലേക്കുള്ള ദൂരം "😍
മമ്മൂക്ക 😍
വേഷ പകർച്ചകളുടെ ഉസ്താദ് 😍 

കഥാപാത്രമായാൽ അതിൽ ഒരു തുള്ളി  മമ്മൂട്ടി മയം കാണില്ല 😎
ഇത് പോലെ രൂപത്തിലും ഭാവത്തിലും കഥാപാത്രമായി നിറഞ്ഞാടാൻ  ഇന്നും ഇദ്ദേഹത്തിന് എതിരാളികൾ ഇല്ല എന്നതാണ് സത്യം  🔥🔥😎

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## twist369

Ikka - Salim Ahmed agian after pathemari enn Onlookers il kandu?

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## manoroogi

> Ikka - Salim Ahmed agian after pathemari enn Onlookers il kandu?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


mappila.KHALAASI topicil oru padam plan undaayirunnu..after PATHEMAAI may be that

----------


## perumal

Lohi & mammookka  :Wub:  that was some combination  :Wub: 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

National award declaration on next week.valya pratheeksha onnum venda.just paranjenne ullu.

----------


## aashiq1

https://amp.ibtimes.co.in/who-are-co...ategory-800585

Who are competing with Mammootty to win the national award in best actor category?

----------


## Mammooka fan

> https://amp.ibtimes.co.in/who-are-co...ategory-800585
> 
> Who are competing with Mammootty to win the national award in best actor category?


Hindi actor undenkil ikkek kitulaa😞😞😞

----------


## rinshad

> Hindi actor undenkil ikkek kitulaa😞😞😞


Bakiyokke hindi thanne aakum, mikkavarum kittum ini athava politics nadannal malayalikal onnich nilkkannam fanism nolkathe annale next year thottengilum arhichavark kittullu

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1

> Hindi actor undenkil ikkek kitulaa😞😞😞


Let's see.

----------


## manoroogi

> Hindi actor undenkil ikkek kitulaa😞😞😞


aaranu AAYUSHMAAN khuraneyokkeyano?
ithuvare kittaatha oruthan vannaal angane oru cheap paripaadi undu......ennaal avanu koduthekaam enna line......ithavana NATIONAL LEVELIL peranbinodu mutti nikkaan kelpulla items illa ennaanunthonniyittullathu...pinne 
national partyude followersonnum illatha kaaranam aa sidum okkeyaanu...
ini anupam kherino (accidental prime minister), vivek oberoikk (narendra modi) okkey koduthu comedy  kaanikkumo ennariyilla..?
navasuddhine sookshikkanam (thakarey factor ulla kaaranam).....baaki onnum aduthu polum illa...aaraanu jury head...?

----------


## Mammooka fan

> aaranu AAYUSHMAAN khuraneyokkeyano?
> ithuvare kittaatha oruthan vannaal angane oru cheap paripaadi undu......ennaal avanu koduthekaam enna line......ithavana NATIONAL LEVELIL peranbinodu mutti nikkaan kelpulla items illa ennaanunthonniyittullathu...pinne 
> national partyude followersonnum illatha kaaranam aa sidum okkeyaanu...
> ini anupam kherino (accidental prime minister), vivek oberoikk (narendra modi) okkey koduthu comedy  kaanikkumo ennariyilla..?
> navasuddhine sookshikkanam (thakarey factor ulla kaaranam).....baaki onnum aduthu polum illa...aaraanu jury head...?


Navasudhin thanne ann main ethirali

----------


## Mammooka fan



----------


## sudeepdayal

> 


Jayaram look aayitundallo.. Nalla supporting role okke cheyyan pattum ippo.. New Gen makersinte kayyil kittiya nalla roles kittum..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Entayalum Ikkakku national award kittan chance illa, even its from Mollywood and Tollywood.............

Nowdays Politics  and Bollywood Mafia plays a vital roles in award selection, in other ways Juries are just a doll in the hands of politicians nowdays.........

----------


## twist369

> aaranu AAYUSHMAAN khuraneyokkeyano?
> ithuvare kittaatha oruthan vannaal angane oru cheap paripaadi undu......ennaal avanu koduthekaam enna line......ithavana NATIONAL LEVELIL peranbinodu mutti nikkaan kelpulla items illa ennaanunthonniyittullathu...pinne 
> national partyude followersonnum illatha kaaranam aa sidum okkeyaanu...
> ini anupam kherino (accidental prime minister), vivek oberoikk (narendra modi) okkey koduthu comedy  kaanikkumo ennariyilla..?
> navasuddhine sookshikkanam (thakarey factor ulla kaaranam).....baaki onnum aduthu polum illa...aaraanu jury head...?


Bachettante padam onnumille?
Kumaarettano?

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> https://amp.ibtimes.co.in/who-are-co...ategory-800585
> 
> Who are competing with Mammootty to win the national award in best actor category?


അപ്പോ ബച്ചനെ തഴഞ്ഞോ? അതന്നെ വലിയ കാര്യം!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

"Gajraj Rao's performance in 'Badhaai Ho' has also impressed the national award jury panels"

Award kitathaka prformance onum ingeru athil cheythitilla... 





> https://amp.ibtimes.co.in/who-are-co...ategory-800585
> 
> Who are competing with Mammootty to win the national award in best actor category?

----------


## manoroogi

> Bachettante padam onnumille?
> Kumaarettano?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


ethaanu KUMARAN...? sreekumaran aano?

----------


## aashiq1

> "Gajraj Rao's performance in 'Badhaai Ho' has also impressed the national award jury panels"
> 
> Award kitathaka prformance onum ingeru athil cheythitilla...


Right. Best actor in a supporting role venel kodukam

----------


## bilal john

> ethaanu KUMARAN...? sreekumaran aano?


Canadian kumaran

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

Great

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Sathyan Anthikkad Ikka film ennu kekkunnu

----------


## Antonio

> Canadian kumaran


Padman ille???

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athu almost confirmed alle?





> Sathyan Anthikkad Ikka film ennu kekkunnu

----------


## King Amal

Yes


> Athu almost confirmed alle?


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Wow was waiting for that combo

----------


## moovybuf

> Sathyan Anthikkad Ikka film ennu kekkunnu


ayyo... script koodi sathyan aanenkil jor aayi..  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> Athu almost confirmed alle?


Athe ...2018 muthal kekkunnu...ithinte edakk pullikkaran Prakashan eduthu .pinne oranakkam kandilla...ippo veendum kekkunnu

----------


## jimmy

> Sathyan Anthikkad Ikka film ennu kekkunnu


inganeyoru news sathyanum kettennu pulli iyide parayuakaundayi :Roll:

----------


## Abin thomas

> inganeyoru news sathyanum kettennu pulli iyide parayuakaundayi


Alla pulli latest interviewil paranjitund.njn kanda interview anu.script akunnathe ullu.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Sathyan - Ikka movie is confirmed based on the info I received from cine field.  
The pre-production paper works is ongoing.......

Ennu thudangum eppo thudangum ennonum enikariyilla

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

#മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ സൗന്ദര്യം എന്നു പറയുന്നത്, അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ആകാരഭംഗിയോ വേഷമോ ഒന്നുമല്ല. മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ സൗന്ദര്യം അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ വ്യക്തിത്വമാണ്. സാധാരണ മുണ്ടും ഷർട്ടും ഇട്ടു നടന്നാലും ഒരു ജനക്കൂട്ടത്തിൽ പോലും അദ്ദേഹം എടുത്തു നിൽക്കും. മമ്മൂക്ക എങ്ങനെ ഇത്രയും സുന്ദരനായി ഇരിക്കുന്നു എന്ന് ആലോചിച്ചാൽ എനിക്കു തോന്നുന്നു, അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഉള്ളിലുള്ള തേജോവലയം (aura) ആണ് അദ്ദേഹത്തെ 'നിത്യഹരിത'നാക്കുന്നത്.

#ഡയറക്ടർ: ശങ്കർ രാമകൃഷ്ണൻ

----------


## jimmy

> #മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ സൗന്ദര്യം എന്നു പറയുന്നത്, അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ആകാരഭംഗിയോ വേഷമോ ഒന്നുമല്ല. മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ സൗന്ദര്യം അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ വ്യക്തിത്വമാണ്. സാധാരണ മുണ്ടും ഷർട്ടും ഇട്ടു നടന്നാലും ഒരു ജനക്കൂട്ടത്തിൽ പോലും അദ്ദേഹം എടുത്തു നിൽക്കും. മമ്മൂക്ക എങ്ങനെ ഇത്രയും സുന്ദരനായി ഇരിക്കുന്നു എന്ന് ആലോചിച്ചാൽ എനിക്കു തോന്നുന്നു, അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഉള്ളിലുള്ള തേജോവലയം (aura) ആണ് അദ്ദേഹത്തെ 'നിത്യഹരിത'നാക്കുന്നത്.
> 
> #ഡയറക്ടർ: ശങ്കർ രാമകൃഷ്ണൻ


 :Namichu:  :Thumbup1:  :Coolthumb:

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## jayan143

Collectionil Annan Top anenkil Acting Ikka miles alla oru 10000 Kms ahead. Malsarikam 5th position vendi mathram Fahad Fasil, Indrans, Soubin Shahirinum shesham.🤣🤣🤣🤣. Allenkil ninga para after Bhramaram did he show acting talent. 

Actingil One and Only King is Ikka.😏

----------


## emirates

🙏🙏

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 🙏🙏
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Fireman nalla movie ayrunu 
Budjet kurav ayth kond ula prob ozhichal nalla movie ann

----------


## Mammooka fan

Watching pazhassi
Ithu kanumbol aa mamankam onnu pettan irangyenkil enn agrahikunu ❤️❤️

----------


## manoroogi

> Fireman nalla movie ayrunu 
> Budjet kurav ayth kond ula prob ozhichal nalla movie ann


yup...personally njaan valare excited aaya oru sub aayirunnu.....
techinical errors kurachu vannu
budget kammi aaaki oru parippuvada set up aaki......orupaadu scope ulla subject .....
FIRE MAN 2 okkey entharo entho...?
veendum survival drama aanenkil ...

----------


## Mike

Milan jaleel nte arelum ano. 

Angane anel eppozhathe trend vachu table profit padam pidikanulla paripadi avum...

Welfare padam pole mikkavarum nadakanum chance undu... 


> 🙏🙏
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Milan jaleel nte arelum ano. 
> 
> Angane anel eppozhathe trend vachu table profit padam pidikanulla paripadi avum...
> 
> Welfare padam pole mikkavarum nadakanum chance undu...


pulliyude makan aanu

----------


## manoroogi

> pulliyude makan aanu


pazhaya singangal okkey thirichu varuvaanallo
milan
david kaachappally

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> pazhaya singangal okkey thirichu varuvaanallo
> milan
> david kaachappally


Jubilee movies

----------


## JAWAN

ദേശീയ അവാർഡ് ഫൈനൽ റൗണ്ടിൽ പുറത്തായി മമ്മൂട്ടിയും പേരന്പും. മന്റോ എന്ന ചിത്രം മികച്ച ചിത്രം ആയും ഈ ചിത്രത്തിൽ നായകനായി അഭിനയിച്ച നവാസുദ്ധീന് സിദ്ധീഖി മികച്ച നടനായും തിരഞ്ഞെടുക്കപ്പെട്ട പെട്ടു. 

നാഷണൽ അവാർഡിൽ ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ പ്രതീക്ഷ പുലർത്തിയ ചിത്രം ആണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകനായ തമിഴ് ചിത്രം പേരന്പ്. മികച്ച നടൻ ഉൾപ്പടെ ആറോളം അവാർഡുകൾ ആണ് പേരൻപിന് പ്രേതീക്ഷിച്ചത്. എന്നാൽ മികച്ച ബാലതാരത്തിനുള്ള അവാർഡ് മാത്രം ആണ് പേരൻപിന് ലഭിച്ചത് എന്നാണ് ഒടുവിൽ കിട്ടിയ റിപ്പോർട്ട്*. റോട്ടർഡാമിൽ ഉളപ്പടെ നിരവധി രാജ്യാന്തര മേളകളിൽ പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ചു ഒരുപാട് അംഗീകാരങ്ങൾ നേടിയെടുത്ത ചിത്രം ആണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പേരന്പ് എന്ന ചിത്രം. മികച്ച നടനുള്ള അവാർഡിൽ അവസാന റൗണ്ട് വരെ ശക്തമായ പോരാട്ടത്തിന് ഒടുവിൽ ആണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി പുറത്തായത്. നാലു പേരാണ് മികച്ച നടനുള്ള നോമിനേഷൻ ലിസ്റ്റിൽ  ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നത്. പേരൻപിലെ അഭിനയത്തിന് മമ്മൂട്ടി, മുൽക്ക് എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ അഭിനയത്തിന് ഋഷി കപൂർ, ഒമർ താ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ അഭിനയത്തിന് രാജ്*കുമാർ റാവൂ,  മന്റോ എന്ന ചിത്റത്തിലെ അഭിനയത്തിന് നവാസുദ്ധീന് സിദ്ധിക്കിയും ആണ് മത്സരിച്ചത്.. ഇതിൽ ഋഷി കപൂറും രാജ്*കുമാർ റാവുവും ആദ്യ റൗണ്ടിൽ തന്നെ പുറത്തായിരുന്നു.. അവസാന റൗണ്ടിൽ കടുത്ത മത്സരത്തിനു ഒടുവിൽ നവാസുദ്ധീന് സിദ്ധീക്കിയെ മികച്ച നടനായി തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്തു. മന്റോ ഒരു ഉറുദു കവിയുടെ ബയോ പിക്ക് ആയതു കൊണ്ടും നവാസുദ്ധീന് സിദ്ധീക്കി രണ്ടു കാലഘട്ടങ്ങൾ ഗംഭീരം ആയി അഭിനയിച്ചതും ആണ് നവാസുദ്ധീന് സിദ്ധീക്കിയെ മികച്ച നടൻ ആയി തിരഞ്ഞെടുക്കാൻ കാരണം. മികച്ച സംവിധായകൻ ആയി മന്റോയുടെ സംവിധയിക നന്ദിത ദാസിനെ തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്തു.

Sent from my SM-M105F using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Source..................

BJP barikkunathu kondu aavan chance undu and Nawas acting is good in this movie as well. Pakshe ikkayude aduthu onnum ethilla aa acting..........





> ദേശീയ അവാർഡ് ഫൈനൽ റൗണ്ടിൽ പുറത്തായി മമ്മൂട്ടിയും പേരന്പും. മന്റോ എന്ന ചിത്രം മികച്ച ചിത്രം ആയും ഈ ചിത്രത്തിൽ നായകനായി അഭിനയിച്ച നവാസുദ്ധീന് സിദ്ധീഖി മികച്ച നടനായും തിരഞ്ഞെടുക്കപ്പെട്ട പെട്ടു. 
> 
> നാഷണൽ അവാർഡിൽ ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ പ്രതീക്ഷ പുലർത്തിയ ചിത്രം ആണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകനായ തമിഴ് ചിത്രം പേരന്പ്. മികച്ച നടൻ ഉൾപ്പടെ ആറോളം അവാർഡുകൾ ആണ് പേരൻപിന് പ്രേതീക്ഷിച്ചത്. എന്നാൽ മികച്ച ബാലതാരത്തിനുള്ള അവാർഡ് മാത്രം ആണ് പേരൻപിന് ലഭിച്ചത് എന്നാണ് ഒടുവിൽ കിട്ടിയ റിപ്പോർട്ട്*. റോട്ടർഡാമിൽ ഉളപ്പടെ നിരവധി രാജ്യാന്തര മേളകളിൽ പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ചു ഒരുപാട് അംഗീകാരങ്ങൾ നേടിയെടുത്ത ചിത്രം ആണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പേരന്പ് എന്ന ചിത്രം. മികച്ച നടനുള്ള അവാർഡിൽ അവസാന റൗണ്ട് വരെ ശക്തമായ പോരാട്ടത്തിന് ഒടുവിൽ ആണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി പുറത്തായത്. നാലു പേരാണ് മികച്ച നടനുള്ള നോമിനേഷൻ ലിസ്റ്റിൽ  ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നത്. പേരൻപിലെ അഭിനയത്തിന് മമ്മൂട്ടി, മുൽക്ക് എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ അഭിനയത്തിന് ഋഷി കപൂർ, ഒമർ താ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ അഭിനയത്തിന് രാജ്*കുമാർ റാവൂ,  മന്റോ എന്ന ചിത്റത്തിലെ അഭിനയത്തിന് നവാസുദ്ധീന് സിദ്ധിക്കിയും ആണ് മത്സരിച്ചത്.. ഇതിൽ ഋഷി കപൂറും രാജ്*കുമാർ റാവുവും ആദ്യ റൗണ്ടിൽ തന്നെ പുറത്തായിരുന്നു.. അവസാന റൗണ്ടിൽ കടുത്ത മത്സരത്തിനു ഒടുവിൽ നവാസുദ്ധീന് സിദ്ധീക്കിയെ മികച്ച നടനായി തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്തു. മന്റോ ഒരു ഉറുദു കവിയുടെ ബയോ പിക്ക് ആയതു കൊണ്ടും നവാസുദ്ധീന് സിദ്ധീക്കി രണ്ടു കാലഘട്ടങ്ങൾ ഗംഭീരം ആയി അഭിനയിച്ചതും ആണ് നവാസുദ്ധീന് സിദ്ധീക്കിയെ മികച്ച നടൻ ആയി തിരഞ്ഞെടുക്കാൻ കാരണം. മികച്ച സംവിധായകൻ ആയി മന്റോയുടെ സംവിധയിക നന്ദിത ദാസിനെ തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്തു.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M105F using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

adipoli.. but ingane oru news evdem kanan illallo @JAWAN ?

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ദേശീയ അവാർഡ് ഫൈനൽ റൗണ്ടിൽ പുറത്തായി മമ്മൂട്ടിയും പേരന്പും. മന്റോ എന്ന ചിത്രം മികച്ച ചിത്രം ആയും ഈ ചിത്രത്തിൽ നായകനായി അഭിനയിച്ച നവാസുദ്ധീന് സിദ്ധീഖി മികച്ച നടനായും തിരഞ്ഞെടുക്കപ്പെട്ട പെട്ടു. 
> 
> നാഷണൽ അവാർഡിൽ ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ പ്രതീക്ഷ പുലർത്തിയ ചിത്രം ആണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകനായ തമിഴ് ചിത്രം പേരന്പ്. മികച്ച നടൻ ഉൾപ്പടെ ആറോളം അവാർഡുകൾ ആണ് പേരൻപിന് പ്രേതീക്ഷിച്ചത്. എന്നാൽ മികച്ച ബാലതാരത്തിനുള്ള അവാർഡ് മാത്രം ആണ് പേരൻപിന് ലഭിച്ചത് എന്നാണ് ഒടുവിൽ കിട്ടിയ റിപ്പോർട്ട്*. റോട്ടർഡാമിൽ ഉളപ്പടെ നിരവധി രാജ്യാന്തര മേളകളിൽ പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ചു ഒരുപാട് അംഗീകാരങ്ങൾ നേടിയെടുത്ത ചിത്രം ആണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പേരന്പ് എന്ന ചിത്രം. മികച്ച നടനുള്ള അവാർഡിൽ അവസാന റൗണ്ട് വരെ ശക്തമായ പോരാട്ടത്തിന് ഒടുവിൽ ആണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി പുറത്തായത്. നാലു പേരാണ് മികച്ച നടനുള്ള നോമിനേഷൻ ലിസ്റ്റിൽ  ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നത്. പേരൻപിലെ അഭിനയത്തിന് മമ്മൂട്ടി, മുൽക്ക് എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ അഭിനയത്തിന് ഋഷി കപൂർ, ഒമർ താ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ അഭിനയത്തിന് രാജ്*കുമാർ റാവൂ,  മന്റോ എന്ന ചിത്റത്തിലെ അഭിനയത്തിന് നവാസുദ്ധീന് സിദ്ധിക്കിയും ആണ് മത്സരിച്ചത്.. ഇതിൽ ഋഷി കപൂറും രാജ്*കുമാർ റാവുവും ആദ്യ റൗണ്ടിൽ തന്നെ പുറത്തായിരുന്നു.. അവസാന റൗണ്ടിൽ കടുത്ത മത്സരത്തിനു ഒടുവിൽ നവാസുദ്ധീന് സിദ്ധീക്കിയെ മികച്ച നടനായി തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്തു. മന്റോ ഒരു ഉറുദു കവിയുടെ ബയോ പിക്ക് ആയതു കൊണ്ടും നവാസുദ്ധീന് സിദ്ധീക്കി രണ്ടു കാലഘട്ടങ്ങൾ ഗംഭീരം ആയി അഭിനയിച്ചതും ആണ് നവാസുദ്ധീന് സിദ്ധീക്കിയെ മികച്ച നടൻ ആയി തിരഞ്ഞെടുക്കാൻ കാരണം. മികച്ച സംവിധായകൻ ആയി മന്റോയുടെ സംവിധയിക നന്ദിത ദാസിനെ തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്തു.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M105F using Tapatalk


ithokee expected alleee...mammootty should have born in north india ...angenee ayirineel minimum 5 national awards engilum kittiyenee ipol ..parenyittu karyam illaaa

----------


## mujthaba

ithetho oruthan bhavanayil ezhuthi undakiyathanenn thonnu..  :Laughing:  oru vashapishak

----------


## roshy

മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ കുറിച്ച് അധികമാരും കേള്*ക്കാത്ത അഞ്ച് കാര്യങ്ങള്*.

Read more at: https://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-m...mily-1.3938225

----------


## moovybuf

മനപ്പൂർവം ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടി വിരുദ്ധ അഭിപ്രായം ഉണ്ടാക്കാനുള്ള ഒരു ഐറ്റം ആണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo

National award ikkaye thazhanju ennu mukalil ittathu sathyamanennu thonnunnu(Athu thanne aarunnu pratheekshichathum.. :Laughing: )..bcos KMC updates ennu paranja oru pagum ithu report cheythittundu...frm close source ennu paranju...they say..sadana won best child artist award and ikkaye last roundil ozhivakki ennum...sathyamakum...

----------


## roshy

സ്റ്റേറ്റ് അവാർഡിൽ പോലും എന്തെങ്കിലും കാരണം പറഞ്ഞു ഇക്കാക്ക് കൊടുക്കാതിരിക്കാൻ നോക്കാറുണ്ട് ,
അപ്പോൾ പിന്നെ ദേശീയ അവാർഡ് ഒക്കെ  ഇനി അങ്ങോട്ട്  ഇക്കാക്ക് കിട്ടും എന്ന് ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നത് തന്നെ വലിയ തെറ്റ്

----------


## Raja 1982

Fake aayirikkum

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Ee 5k polum illatha page vech chumma oronnu idunnath enthina.

As a mammooka fan mammokkayk kittanam ennu thanneyanu pratheekshikkunath.athanu agrahavum.ikkayekkal mikacha performance undel athinu kodukkate.

----------


## Raja Sha

Angane mammookkaye veendum thecho..?

----------


## King Amal

[B] 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> [B] 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



 :Band: 

truely mass ka baap

----------


## Mammooka fan

Loved Mammootty sir?s stylish look in Pathinettam Padi: Sayyeshaa


❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## wayanadan

*3 ഭാഷകളിലും ഒരേ വർഷം Top 10 സിനിമകളുടെ ലിസ്റ്റിൽ*  :Namichu:

----------


## perumal

> [B] 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Evide vannatha?

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

Mammookka  :Drum: 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Angane mammookkaye veendum thecho..?


Enthaa
Official ennu varum??

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Aa national award ini enthina ingane vechondirikkunne?  Election karanam one month delay ennu adyam paranju. Ithippo pinnem oru month koodi aakan aayallo

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> Mammookka 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


 :Drum:   :Drum:   :Drum: 

Sent from my mobiistar C1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jimmy

> 


 mammootty times?

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ballu

Trishna Malayalam movie online available anno? 
I V Sasi MT film

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## roshy

#സിബിഐഡയറിക്കുറിപ്പ് 
മദ്രാസ് സഫയറിൽ 365 ദിവസം,

#ന്യൂഡൽഹി 
മദ്രാസ് സഫയറിൽ 100 ദിവസവും
കോയമ്പത്തൂർ അനുപല്ലവിയിലും 125 ദിവസവും

#ഐയ്യർദിഗ്രേറ്റ് 
മദ്രാസ് സഫയറിൽ 100 ദിവസം.

#നായർസാബ് 
മദ്രാസ് സഫയറിൽ 101 ദിവസം.

മമ്മൂക്കയിലൂടെ മലയാള സിനിമ തമിഴ്നാട്ടിൽ സെഞ്ച്വറി അടിക്കുന്നത് ഒരു പതിവായിരുന്നു.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


very simple yet elegant  :Cool:

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Derick Abraham

🔥🔥🔥 *ആരോപണങ്ങൽ അല്ല പച്ചയായ സത്യം മാത്രം*  🔥🔥🔥

*മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫാൻസ് മലപ്പുറം* ജില്ലാ കമ്മറ്റിയുടെ അന്യായങ്ങൾക്കെതിരെ ശബ്*ദം ഉയർത്തിയ  *മഞ്ചേരി* യൂണിറ്റിനെ പിരിച്ചു വിട്ടു....!!!

പകരം ജില്ലാ കമ്മറ്റിയുടെ താൽപര്യങ്ങൾക്കും അന്യായങ്ങൾക്കും കൂട്ട് നിൽക്കുന്ന , ഫാൻസ് പ്രവർത്തനത്തിൽ ഇന്നേ വരെ തിയേറ്റർ പരിസരത്ത് കണ്ടു പോലും പരിചയം ഇല്ലാത്ത ഒരു സംഘത്തിന് യൂണിറ്റ് ഭാരവാഹിത്യം ഏല്പിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു.....!!

ഇന്നും ഇന്നലെയും തുടങ്ങിയതല്ല മഞ്ചേരി യൂണിറ്റ്...
*ശാഫിക്കയും വഹാബിക്കയും* തുടങ്ങിവെച്ചു നല്ല രീതിയിൽ മുന്നോട്ട് കൊണ്ട് പോയിരുന്ന യൂണിറ്റ് കമ്മറ്റി 2011 ൽ ആണ് ഈ കമ്മറ്റി ഏറ്റെടുത്ത് നടത്തി പോരുകയും ചെയ്*തത്...😍😍

ഒരു യൂണിറ്റ് കമ്മിറ്റി ഫാൻസ് ഷോ നടത്തുകയാണെങ്കിൽ 2000 രൂപ നിർബന്ധമായും ജില്ലാ കമ്മറ്റിയെ ഏൽപ്പിക്കുക എന്നതായിരുന്നു അവർ മുന്നോട്ട് വെച്ച നയം....
മാസ്റ്റർപീസ് എന്ന ഇക്കയുടെ സിനിമക്ക് മഞ്ചേരിയിൽ 2 ഫാൻസ് ഷോ വെക്കുകയും തുടർന്ന് 4000 രൂപ ഇതേ ജില്ലാ കമ്മിറ്റി യെ ഏൽപ്പിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു,,.
 മധുരരാജ എന്ന സിനിമക്ക് ഫാൻസ് ഷോ വെച്ചപ്പോൾ ചാരിറ്റി പ്രവർത്തനങ്ങൾ അടക്കമുള്ള മറ്റു എല്ലാ ചിലവുകളും കൂടി വരികയും ചെയ്തപ്പോൾ യൂണിറ്റിലുള്ള മെമ്പർമാർ സ്വന്തം കീശയിൽ നിന്നും ക്യാഷ് എടുത്തിട്ട് യൂണിറ്റ് കമ്മറ്റിയുടെ ഇടപാടുകൾ തീർക്കുകയും ചെയ്യുകയാണ് ഉണ്ടായത്...

 അതുകൊണ്ട് തന്നെ ജില്ലാ കമ്മറ്റിയിലേക്ക് 2000 രൂപ കൊടുക്കാൻ കഴിയില്ല എന്ന്  അറിയിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു, തുടർന്ന്  ജില്ലാ കമ്മിറ്റി ക്യാഷ് കൊടുക്കാൻ നിർബന്ധിക്കുകയും ക്യാഷ് കൊടുക്കാത്ത പക്ഷം യൂണിറ്റിനെ പുറത്താക്കുമെന്നും ഭീഷണിയുടെ സ്വരത്തിൽ പറയുകയും നിർബന്ധിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു......

ഒരു വെൽഫെയർ സംഘടനയിൽ നിന്നും നിർബന്ധിപ്പിച്ചു ഡൊണേഷൻ വാങ്ങിക്കുന്ന അന്യായത്തിന് എതിരെ ആയിരുന്നു മഞ്ചേരി യൂണിറ്റ് ശബ്ദം ഉയർത്തിയത്....
അതായിരുന്നു മഞ്ചേരി യൂണിറ്റ് നെ ജില്ലാ കമ്മിറ്റി കുറ്റക്കാരൻ എന്നു മുദ്ര കുത്തിയതും....!!

ജില്ലാ കമ്മിറ്റി അംഗങ്ങൾ പ്രമുഖർ എന്നു സ്വയം മനസ്സിൽ ആവാഹിച്ച ചില ആളുകളുടെ  (മുസ്തഫ,കലാം, നൗഫൽ) വ്യക്തിപരമായിട്ടുള്ള വൈരാഗ്യം വെച്ചു പുലർത്തിയിട്ടാണ് മഞ്ചേരി യൂണിറ്റിനെ അകാരണമായി പിരിച്ചു വിട്ടതായി പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തത്....

എന്നാൽ നിലവിലുള്ള യൂണിറ്റിനെ പിരിച്ചു വിടുന്നതിനു മുൻപ് ഒരു ജനറൽ ബോഡി മീറ്റിങ്ങോ പിരിച്ചു വിട്ടത് ഔദ്യോഗികമായ യാതൊരു രേഖകളും ഇല്ലാതെയായിരുന്നു....
സംഘടനയുടെ ബൈലോ പ്രകാരം നിയമ വിരുദ്ധമായാണ് ജില്ലയിലെ തന്നെ ഏറ്റവും മുന്നിൽ നിന്നിരുന്ന മഞ്ചേരി യൂണിറ്റിനെ പിരിച്ചു വിട്ടത്...

ഇതിനെ കുറിച്ച് സംസ്ഥാന കമ്മറ്റിയുമായി സംസാരിച്ചപ്പോഴെല്ലാം നമുക്ക് ചർച്ച ചെയ്തു പരിഹരിക്കാം എന്നും നിങ്ങൾ തന്നെ തുടർന്ന് പോകണം എന്നും സംസ്ഥാന  കമ്മിറ്റി പ്രസിഡന്റ് അരുൺ ചേട്ടൻ അറിയിക്കുകയും ചെയ്യുകയുണ്ടായി...
ഇതിനിടയിൽ ആയിരുന്നു യാതൊരു വിധ രേഖകളും ഇല്ലാതെ നിയമവിരുദ്ധമായിട്ട് യൂണിറ്റിനെ പിരിച്ചു വിട്ടു എന്നു ജില്ലാ കമ്മിറ്റി സോഷ്യൽ മീഡിയ വഴി പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തത്....

മുമ്പ് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന 30ഓളം മെമ്പർമാരുടെ മെംബെർഷിപ് കാർഡ് പുതുക്കുന്നതിനും പുതിയത് എടുക്കുന്നതിനും വേണ്ടി 100 വാങ്ങിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു, ഇന്നേ വരെ പുതുക്കി കൊടുക്കാതെ ഇരിക്കുകയും ആ തുക തിരിച്ചു നൽകാതെയുമാണ് ഈ യൂണിറ്റിനെ പിരിച്ചു വിട്ടതായി വാട്*സ്ആപ്പിലൂടെ അവർ പ്രചരിപ്പിച്ചത്....!!

എല്ലാം മാന്യമായി സംസാരിക്കാം എന്നായിരുന്നു ഞങ്ങളുടെ തീരുമാനം... പക്ഷെ ഇതെല്ലാം ഞങ്ങളെ കൊണ്ട് മലപ്പുറം ജില്ലാ കമ്മിറ്റി പറയിപ്പിച്ചതാണ്......!!!!

പൊന്നു മമ്മുക്കാ..... നിങ്ങളുടെ പേരിൽ ഫാൻസ് അസോസിയേഷൻ എന്നും പറഞ്ഞു ഒരു സംഘം നടത്തുന്നത് വൻ സാമ്പത്തിക തട്ടിപ്പാണ്...
സത്യത്തിന്റെ ഭാഗത്ത് മാത്രമേ മഞ്ചേരി യൂണിറ്റ് എന്നും നില നിന്നിട്ട് ഒള്ളു....

ഞങ്ങൾ സ്നേഹത്തോടെ മമ്മുക്കാ എന്നു വിളിക്കുന്ന മനുഷ്യനെയും മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടനെയും ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടതും സ്നേഹിക്കുന്നതും ജീവിതത്തിൽ റോൾ മോഡൽ ആക്കിയതും എല്ലാം ആരും അടിച്ചേല്പിച്ചത് അല്ല.....
തുടർന്നും അത് പഴയ പോലെ ഞങ്ങൾ മുപ്പതോളം വരുന്ന മഞ്ചേരി ഫാൻസിന്  ഉണ്ടാകും....
അത് തുടർന്നു കൊണ്ട് പോകാൻ ഒരു കമ്മറ്റിയുടെയും ഔദാര്യവും സമ്മത പത്രവും ഞങ്ങൾക് ആവശ്യം ഇല്ല....
മമ്മുട്ടി എന്ന നടനെ ഒരു അസോസിയേഷനും തീറെഴുതി കൊടുത്തിട്ടുമില്ല...
അദ്ദേഹം ജനങ്ങളുടെ മനസിൽ ആണ് ജീവവിക്കുന്നത് ,അതിനെ ഇല്ലാതാക്കാൻ ഒരു സംഘടനയ്ക്കും കഴിയില്ല എന്നുകൂടി ഓർമപ്പെടുത്തുന്നു.....

ഇനി ഇതിന് മറുപടിയായി ഇതെല്ലാം സംസ്ഥാന കമ്മറ്റിയുടെ ഓർഡർ ആണ് അല്ലേൽ മമ്മുക്കയുടെ ഓർഡർ ആണ് ഇങ്ങനെയുള്ള സ്ഥിരം ന്യായീകരണം കൊണ്ടാണ് വരുന്നതെങ്കില് ഇച്ചിരി ഉളുപ്പ് കുറച്ചു മുഖത്തു കാണിച്ചിട്ട് വേണം പറയാൻ എന്നുകൂടി ഓർമിപ്പിക്കുന്നു...
കാരണം നിങ്ങളെ നാക്കും പട്ടിയുടെ വാലും ഒരുപോലെ ആണെന്ന് ഇതിനോടകം തന്നെ മനസിലാക്കാൻ സാധിച്ചതാണ്....

നിലവിൽ ക്യാഷ് കൊടുക്കാത്ത യൂണിറ്റുകളെ എല്ലാം പിരിച്ചു വിടും എന്നും എല്ലായിടത്തും ജില്ലാ കമ്മിറ്റി അവരുടെ ആളുകളെ വെച്ചു പുതിയ യൂണിറ്റ് നിലവിൽ കൊണ്ട് വരും എന്ന് പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചിരുന്നു....
ഇത് പ്രകാരം പാണ്ടിക്കാട് യൂണിറ്റിനെയും പൂക്കോട്ടുംപാഠം യൂണിറ്റിനെയും ഭീഷണിയുടെ സ്വരത്തിൽ സംസാരിക്കുകയും പൂക്കോട്ടുംപാഠം യൂണിറ്റ് അവിടെ ഉള്ള മുപ്പതോളം പ്രവർത്തകരെ പുറത്താക്കുകയും പിന്നീട് ജില്ലാ കമ്മിറ്റിയുടെ നേതൃത്വത്തിൽ എവിടുന്നോ പിടിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് വന്ന ആളുകളെ വെച്ചു യൂണിറ്റ് തുടങ്ങുകയും ചെയ്യുകയാണ് ഉണ്ടായത്...

സത്യത്തിൽ ഈ MFWAI മലപ്പുറം ഇക്കാ ഫാൻസ് തന്നെ ആണോ അതോ ഇക്കാ വിരോധികൾ ആണോ...
കഷ്ടം തന്നെ...
ഇക്കാനെ പറയിപ്പിക്കാൻ ആയി ഓരോ ജന്മങ്ങൾ....

മറ്റൊരു കാര്യം കൂടി പറയട്ടെ....
പുതിയ പിള്ളേർ വരുന്നതിലും അവർ പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്നതും ഞങ്ങൾ സ്വാഗതം ചെയ്യുന്നു....
ഇത് മഞ്ചേരി ആണ് ഞങ്ങൾ മമ്മുക്ക ഫാൻസ് ആണ് ഞങ്ങൾ ഇവിടെ തന്നെ കാണും.....

ഇക്കാ ഫാൻസ് മഞ്ചേരി❤❤❤

Ithokke endhonnu From FB 
Ithil endhelum vasthavam undoo

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> 🔥🔥🔥 *ആരോപണങ്ങൽ അല്ല പച്ചയായ സത്യം മാത്രം*  🔥🔥🔥
> 
> *മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫാൻസ് മലപ്പുറം* ജില്ലാ കമ്മറ്റിയുടെ അന്യായങ്ങൾക്കെതിരെ ശബ്*ദം ഉയർത്തിയ  *മഞ്ചേരി* യൂണിറ്റിനെ പിരിച്ചു വിട്ടു....!!!
> 
> പകരം ജില്ലാ കമ്മറ്റിയുടെ താൽപര്യങ്ങൾക്കും അന്യായങ്ങൾക്കും കൂട്ട് നിൽക്കുന്ന , ഫാൻസ് പ്രവർത്തനത്തിൽ ഇന്നേ വരെ തിയേറ്റർ പരിസരത്ത് കണ്ടു പോലും പരിചയം ഇല്ലാത്ത ഒരു സംഘത്തിന് യൂണിറ്റ് ഭാരവാഹിത്യം ഏല്പിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു.....!!
> 
> ഇന്നും ഇന്നലെയും തുടങ്ങിയതല്ല മഞ്ചേരി യൂണിറ്റ്...
> *ശാഫിക്കയും വഹാബിക്കയും* തുടങ്ങിവെച്ചു നല്ല രീതിയിൽ മുന്നോട്ട് കൊണ്ട് പോയിരുന്ന യൂണിറ്റ് കമ്മറ്റി 2011 ൽ ആണ് ഈ കമ്മറ്റി ഏറ്റെടുത്ത് നടത്തി പോരുകയും ചെയ്*തത്...😍😍
> 
> ...


Enna avarod real mammooka fans ennu puthiyaorennam thudangan para  :Laughing: 

Ee association oke pirich videnda time kazhinju.ini padam vijayikkan nalla marketingum nalla contentum mathram mathy.fans illelum saramilla.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Abraham

> Enna avarod real mammooka fans ennu puthiyaorennam thudangan para 
> 
> Ee association oke pirich videnda time kazhinju.ini padam vijayikkan nalla marketingum nalla contentum mathram mathy.fans illelum saramilla.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Avar mattoru fans group undaakkunnathine kurichalla marich jilla committeyude anyayangalum azhimathiyum daarshttyavum aanu  charcha cheyyunnadh .Arinhedutholam nalla pravarthanam nadathunna unit aanu Promotion ayalum support aayalum charity aayalum .Nammude Don David okke member aaya unit aanennanu ariyan kayinghadh .

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

😍

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Ravi

> #സിബിഐഡയറിക്കുറിപ്പ് 
> മദ്രാസ് സഫയറിൽ 365 ദിവസം,
> 
> #ന്യൂഡൽഹി 
> മദ്രാസ് സഫയറിൽ 100 ദിവസവും
> കോയമ്പത്തൂർ അനുപല്ലവിയിലും 125 ദിവസവും
> 
> #ഐയ്യർദിഗ്രേറ്റ് 
> മദ്രാസ് സഫയറിൽ 100 ദിവസം.
> ...


New Delhi : 175 Days (25 weeks)
Iyyer the Great : 154 days
Nairsaab: 105 days

----------


## Antonio

Golantharavarthakal on We now..

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> [B]
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


swabhavikam ...

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

അന്ന് വിക്കി എഡിറ്റിംഗ് ഒന്നും ഇല്ലാഞ്ഞത് നന്നായി, 
അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഇക്ക ചിത്രത്തിലെ ഉണ്ടാകുമായിരുന്നില്ല  :Bossman: 





> [B]
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

Ysr യാത്ര on asianet movies now

----------


## Raja 1982

> Ysr യാത്ര on asianet movies now


👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

മലയാളത്തിന്റെ മെഗാ സ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഈ വർഷം സെപ്റ്റംബർ മാസത്തിൽ തന്റെ 68 ആം ജന്മദിനം ആഘോഷിക്കും. എന്നാൽ അതിനു അൻപത് ദിവസം മുൻപേ തന്നെ മമ്മൂട്ടി ആരാധകർ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ജന്മദിനത്തിന് ഇനി അൻപത് നാൾ എന്ന പേരിൽ ഒരു ട്വിറ്റെർ ഹാഷ് ടാഗ് ക്യാമ്പയിൻ നടത്തി. കടുത്ത മമ്മൂട്ടി ആരാധകനായ സംവിധായകൻ അജയ് വാസുദേവ്, നടി അനു സിതാര എന്നിവരുടെ പിന്തുണയോടെ വലിയ സെലിബ്രിറ്റി പബ്ലിസിറ്റിയോടെ ആണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി ആരാധകർ ഈ ട്വിറ്റെർ ക്യാമ്പയിൻ നടത്തിയത്. ഇപ്പോഴിതാ ആ ക്യാമ്പയിനിൽ ആന്ധ്രയിൽ നിന്നുള്ള വൈ എസ് ആർ ആരാധകരും പങ്കെടുത്തതോടെ ക്യാമ്പയിൻ വലിയ വിജയം നേടിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്.
ഈ വർഷം ആണ് അന്തരിച്ച മുൻ ആന്ധ്ര മുഖ്യമന്ത്രി ആയിരുന്ന വൈ എസ് ആറിന്റെ ജീവിത കഥ യാത്ര എന്ന പേരിൽ ചലച്ചിത്ര രൂപത്തിൽ റീലീസ് ചെയ്തത്. മമ്മൂട്ടി ആണ് ആ ചിത്രത്തിൽ വൈ എസ് ആറിന്റെ വേഷം അവതരിപ്പിച്ചത്. ഈ വർഷം നടന്ന ആന്ധ്ര നിയമ സഭ തിരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പിൽ വൈ എസ് ആറിന്റെ മകൻ ജഗൻ നയിച്ച കോൺഗ്രസ് അധികാരത്തിൽ വരികയും ചെയ്തു. ഇപ്പോഴിതാ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് അൻപത് ദിവസം മുമ്പേ ജന്മദിന ആശംസകൾ നേർന്ന വൈ എസ് ആരാധകരുടെ ട്വീറ്റ് വൈറൽ ആവുകയാണ്. വൈ എസ് ആറിനോടുള്ള അവരുടെ സ്നേഹം വൈ എസ് ആർ ആയി മികച്ച പ്രകടനം കാഴ്ച വെച്ച മലയാളത്തിന്റെ ഈ മഹനടനും ലഭിക്കുന്ന അഭിമാനം നൽകുന്ന കാഴ്ച്ചയാണ് കാണാൻ സാധിക്കുന്നത്.

----------


## roshy

ഒരാഴ്ചക്കുള്ളിൽ 12 ലക്ഷം വ്യൂസ് കടന്നു മിഷൻ 90 ഡെയ്സ് ഹിന്ദി പതിപ്പ്👌

----------


## aashiq1



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## perumal

ന്യൂഡൽഹി ❤️ 32 വയസ്സ് !

ബി ഗ്രേഡ് മൂവീസ് മാത്രമിറങ്ങുന്ന industry എന്നു മലായാള സിനിമയെ കേരളത്തിന് പുറത്ത് അറിയപ്പെട്ടിരുന്ന കാലഘട്ടത്തിൽ നിന്നും... ഇന്ന് കാണുന്ന നിലയിലേക്ക് മാറ്റപ്പെട്ട ചിത്രം..

വെറുതെയല്ല കമൽ ഒരിക്കൽ പറഞ്ഞത്*, മലയാള സിനിമയിലൂടെ അറിയപ്പെട്ട ഒത്തിരി താരങ്ങൾ ഉണ്ടായേക്കാം..പക്ഷെ മലയാള സിനിമയെ കേരളത്തിന് പുറത്തു അറിയപ്പെട്ടത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയിലൂടെയാണ് എന്നത്..!!

പാട്ടും ഡാൻസും ഒന്നുമില്ലാതെ വികലാങ്കനായ കഥാ നയകൻ മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ തലവര തന്നെ മാറ്റിയ ചരിത്രം..പിന്നീടങ്ങോട്ട് ന്യൂഡൽഹി പോലൊരു സിനിമ ചെയ്യുമോ എന്നു ചോദിച്ചു ജോഷിയുടെയും ഡെന്നീസ് ജോസഫിന്റെയും പിറകെ നടന്നവരുടെ ലിസ്റ്റിൽ മലയാള സിനിമായിലെ മുൻ നിര നായകന്മാർ മുതൽ മറ്റു ഭാഷകളിലെ പ്രമുഖ നായകന്മാർ വരെ ഉൾപ്പെടും
... 

ന്യൂഡൽഹി ❤️ 32 Years
32Years_Of_Newdelhi

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

The greatest ever come back 😎


> ന്യൂഡൽഹി ❤️ 32 വയസ്സ് !
> 
> ബി ഗ്രേഡ് മൂവീസ് മാത്രമിറങ്ങുന്ന industry എന്നു മലായാള സിനിമയെ കേരളത്തിന് പുറത്ത് അറിയപ്പെട്ടിരുന്ന കാലഘട്ടത്തിൽ നിന്നും... ഇന്ന് കാണുന്ന നിലയിലേക്ക് മാറ്റപ്പെട്ട ചിത്രം..
> 
> വെറുതെയല്ല കമൽ ഒരിക്കൽ പറഞ്ഞത്*, മലയാള സിനിമയിലൂടെ അറിയപ്പെട്ട ഒത്തിരി താരങ്ങൾ ഉണ്ടായേക്കാം..പക്ഷെ മലയാള സിനിമയെ കേരളത്തിന് പുറത്തു അറിയപ്പെട്ടത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയിലൂടെയാണ് എന്നത്..!!
> 
> പാട്ടും ഡാൻസും ഒന്നുമില്ലാതെ വികലാങ്കനായ കഥാ നയകൻ മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ തലവര തന്നെ മാറ്റിയ ചരിത്രം..പിന്നീടങ്ങോട്ട് ന്യൂഡൽഹി പോലൊരു സിനിമ ചെയ്യുമോ എന്നു ചോദിച്ചു ജോഷിയുടെയും ഡെന്നീസ് ജോസഫിന്റെയും പിറകെ നടന്നവരുടെ ലിസ്റ്റിൽ മലയാള സിനിമായിലെ മുൻ നിര നായകന്മാർ മുതൽ മറ്റു ഭാഷകളിലെ പ്രമുഖ നായകന്മാർ വരെ ഉൾപ്പെടും
> ... 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]
മമ്മുട്ടി യുഗം അവസാനിച്ചു എന്ന് കൂലിക്കെഴുത്തുകാർ എഴുതി തുടങ്ങിയ വർഷം 1987. 
ജോഷി-മമ്മൂക്ക ടീം ഒരുമിക്കുന്നു എന്നതിൽ കവിഞ്ഞ് മറ്റൊരു പ്രത്യേകതകളും ഇല്ലാത്ത ഒരു ചിത്രം റിലീസ് ആവുന്നു...പേര് നൃൂഡൽഹി..
പാട്ടുകൾ ഇല്ല, ഡാൻസ് ഇല്ല...
ഒന്നും പോരാ എങ്കിൽ നായകൻ ആയ മമ്മൂക്കാ യുടെ G KrishaMoorthi അഥവാ GK വിഗലാംകനായ 50 വയസു കാരനും...

അങ്ങനെ ആർക്കും ഒരു പ്രതീക്ഷകളും ഇല്ലാതെ നൃൂഡെൽഹി റിലീസ് ആയി..!

പിന്നെ നടന്നത് ഒരു ഉയർത്തെഴുന്നേൽപിന്റെ ചരിത്രം...
മലയാള സിനിമയിൽ  അന്നുവരെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന സകലമാന റെക്കോഡുകളും തകർന്നു വീണു...new delhi ചരിത്രമായി... കേരളത്തിനു പുറത്ത പോലും പല സംസ്ഥാനങ്ങളിലും 200 ഉം കവിഞ്ഞ് ഒാടി....

സിനിമാ നടൻ മമ്മൂട്ടി യിൽ നിന്നും സുപ്പർ  താരം മമ്മൂട്ടിയിലേയ്ക്കള്ള പരകായ പ്രവേശനം ആയിരുന്നു newdelhi.!

"ഇവിടെ പലരുടെയും തലയിൽ എഴുന്നതും മായ്ക്കുന്നതും ഞാനാണ്.." 🔥

#32YearsOfNewdelhi
#32YearsOfMegastarisam

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ajayrathnam



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> ന്യൂഡൽഹി ❤️ 32 വയസ്സ് !
> 
> ബി ഗ്രേഡ് മൂവീസ് മാത്രമിറങ്ങുന്ന industry എന്നു മലായാള സിനിമയെ കേരളത്തിന് പുറത്ത് അറിയപ്പെട്ടിരുന്ന കാലഘട്ടത്തിൽ നിന്നും... ഇന്ന് കാണുന്ന നിലയിലേക്ക് മാറ്റപ്പെട്ട ചിത്രം..
> 
> വെറുതെയല്ല കമൽ ഒരിക്കൽ പറഞ്ഞത്*, മലയാള സിനിമയിലൂടെ അറിയപ്പെട്ട ഒത്തിരി താരങ്ങൾ ഉണ്ടായേക്കാം..പക്ഷെ മലയാള സിനിമയെ കേരളത്തിന് പുറത്തു അറിയപ്പെട്ടത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയിലൂടെയാണ് എന്നത്..!!
> 
> പാട്ടും ഡാൻസും ഒന്നുമില്ലാതെ വികലാങ്കനായ കഥാ നയകൻ മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ തലവര തന്നെ മാറ്റിയ ചരിത്രം..പിന്നീടങ്ങോട്ട് ന്യൂഡൽഹി പോലൊരു സിനിമ ചെയ്യുമോ എന്നു ചോദിച്ചു ജോഷിയുടെയും ഡെന്നീസ് ജോസഫിന്റെയും പിറകെ നടന്നവരുടെ ലിസ്റ്റിൽ മലയാള സിനിമായിലെ മുൻ നിര നായകന്മാർ മുതൽ മറ്റു ഭാഷകളിലെ പ്രമുഖ നായകന്മാർ വരെ ഉൾപ്പെടും
> ... 
> 
> ...


Romancham... Kuttikalathekkoru cheriya madangi pokkum...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


 :salut:   :salut:   :salut:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> 


Mammootiyude eettavum best looksil onnu.. For me Johnny kazhinha next ithayirikkum.. Newdelhiyil 3 Kidu getupsil vannu Mammooty In 3 stages of the movie.. An out and out Superstar Movie.. Malayalathinte God Father..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

New Delhi is still technically so good.. true classic .. mammooty was absolutely brilliant... Award worthy performance....

----------


## Oruvan1



----------


## King Amal

🤓

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Ee video kandapo veendum national award orma varunnu .. ipravashyam award onnum ille ?

----------


## roshy

March 17 release, eathaa padam?






> 🤓
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

Ithavanathe Singapore Malayali Association Onam programinu Ikka varunnundu... Asianet-inte program aanu.. Ikka enthenkilum skit or dance cheyyumo ennu ariyilla.. Njan pokunnundu.. koode ninnu oru photo oppikkan pattumonnu nokkatte... DQ enganum koode vannaal double dhamakka... :Band:

----------


## frincekjoseph

DQ Illallo

Mammootty
Suraj Venjaramoodu, Jagadish, Anusree, Shamna Kasim, Tini Tom, Ramesh Pisharadi, Dharmajan

Singer Karthik, sithara Krishnakumar and Harishankar 

enivaranu varunathu

*​Njan chilappol undavum avide, depends on wife's leave availability*




> Ithavanathe Singapore Malayali Association Onam programinu Ikka varunnundu... Asianet-inte program aanu.. Ikka enthenkilum skit or dance cheyyumo ennu ariyilla.. Njan pokunnundu.. koode ninnu oru photo oppikkan pattumonnu nokkatte... DQ enganum koode vannaal double dhamakka...

----------


## udaips

> DQ Illallo
> 
> Mammootty
> Suraj Venjaramoodu, Jagadish, Anusree, Shamna Kasim, Tini Tom, Ramesh Pisharadi, Dharmajan
> 
> Singer Karthik, sithara Krishnakumar and Harishankar 
> 
> enivaranu varunathu
> 
> *​Njan chilappol undavum avide, depends on wife's leave availability*


Yes.. I was thinking about a possibility of family trip by Ikka.. DQ koode vannal kanamallo..

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ohh Angine..........




> Yes.. I was thinking about a possibility of family trip by Ikka.. DQ koode vannal kanamallo..

----------


## Manoj

> Yes.. I was thinking about a possibility of family trip by Ikka.. DQ koode vannal kanamallo..


Trip okke thudangiyallo, August 5 nu തിരിച്ചെത്തും

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Dr Roy

marthandano.but y?aa big b onnu irrakki vido

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> marthandano��.but y?aa big b onnu irrakki vido


bilal 2020 il expect cheythaal mathi...script nadnondi irikineeollu  :Read:

----------


## roshy

> marthandano��.but y?aa big b onnu irrakki vido


ഒരടി മുന്നോട്ടു ,നാലടി പിന്നോട്ട്  :Nilavili:

----------


## AJAY

> 


Marthandano...???
Ikka achadin full oruvattom kandu theerthittu porey aa theerumanam...

----------


## ALEXI

> Marthandano...???
> Ikka achadin full oruvattom kandu theerthittu porey aa theerumanam...


Mikkavarum ee padam thannayirikkum

----------


## roshy

അഷ്*റഫ് താമരശ്ശേരി മാർത്താണ്ഡനു പൊറുത്തു കൊടുക്കട്ടെ  :Pray: 





> Mikkavarum ee padam thannayirikkum

----------


## Mammooka fan

Mammooka tk rajeev Hollywood movie undenn kelkunu sathyam ano???
Challenging role anenn okke fb yil kand

----------


## Oruvan1

> Mammooka tk rajeev Hollywood movie undenn kelkunu sathyam ano???
> Challenging role anenn okke fb yil kand


Aa nightahyamalanokke ikkaye vechu oru hollywood padam eduthoode

----------


## Abin thomas

> Mammooka tk rajeev Hollywood movie undenn kelkunu sathyam ano???
> Challenging role anenn okke fb yil kand


Ath pulli sherikkum paranjath thanneya.nadakumonnu ariyilla.

----------


## David999

ലോകത്തിലെ മികച്ച നടൻമാരിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി മൂന്നാമത്, ദുൽക്കർ പത്താമതും; ലിസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്ത് ഗൂഗിൾ...

https://www.manoramaonline.com/techn...le-search.html

----------


## rinshad

> ലോകത്തിലെ മികച്ച നടൻമാരിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി മൂന്നാമത്, ദുൽക്കർ പത്താമതും; ലിസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്ത് ഗൂഗിൾ...
> 
> https://www.manoramaonline.com/techn...le-search.html


Ithonnum pokki pidikathe imdb il oru account thudangi nammakkum ingane oru list create cheyyam. Aa list kanda thanne ariyaam moopar oru ukka dq fan anenn

----------


## ajayrathnam

*മമ്മൂക്ക അഭിനയ ജീവിതത്തിലേക്ക് കടന്നു വന്നിട്ട് ഇന്നേക്ക് 48 വർഷം!!!


*

----------


## ajayrathnam



----------


## roshy

?തനി ഒരുവൻ? രണ്ടാം ഭാഗത്തിലൂടെ കോളിവുഡിൽ ആദ്യമായി വില്ലൻ വേഷം ചെയ്യാൻ ?മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടി? ; ?High Class Criminal Antagonist? ആയിരിക്കും എന്ന് മോഹൻരാജാ !

തനി ഒരുവനിൽ സിദ്ധാർത്ഥ് അഭിമന്യു എന്ന ANTAGONIST റോൾ ചെയ്തത് അരവിന്ദ് സ്വാമിയാണ്. അദ്ദേഹം തമിഴ് സിനിമയിൽ സൃഷ്ടിച്ചു വച്ചിരുന്ന ഒരു സോഫ്റ്റ്* ഇമേജിനെ തകർത്ത കരിയർ ബ്രേക്ക് വേഷമായിരുന്നു തനി ഒരുവനിലെ സിദ്ധാർത്ഥ് അഭിമന്യു. ഒരിക്കലും അരവിന്ദ്സ്വാമിയിൽ നിന്ന് തമിഴ് പ്രേക്ഷകർ പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാത്ത തരം ത്രസിപ്പിക്കുന്ന പ്രകടനമായിരുന്നു അദ്ദേഹം കാഴ്ചവച്ചത്. തനി ഒരുവൻ രണ്ടാംഭാഗത്തിൽ ആദ്യ ഭാഗത്തേക്കാൾ മികച്ച ഒരു വില്ലൻ ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കും. ആക്ഷൻ കിങ് അർജുൻ ഈ വേഷം കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്യും എന്നായിരുന്നു ആദ്യ റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ. എന്നാൽ സംവിധായകൻ മോഹൻരാജ പറയുന്നത് മറ്റൊരു ഓപ്ഷൻ ആണ്. അരവിന്ദ് സ്വാമിയെ പോലെ തന്നെ മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് കോളിവുഡിൽ ഒരു സോഫ്റ്റ് ഇമേജ് ഉണ്ട്. മലയാളത്തിൽ അദ്ദേഹം ഒരുപാട് നെഗറ്റീവ് ഷെയ്ഡ് ഉള്ള വേഷങ്ങൾ ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടെങ്കിലും അദ്ദേഹം ഇതുവരെ തമിഴിൽ അങ്ങനെ ഒരു വില്ലൻ വേഷം ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ല. ഒരു ഹൈക്ലാസ് ക്രിമിനൽ റോൾ ചെയ്യാനുള്ള ഫിറ്റ്നസും സ്റ്റൈലും അദ്ദേഹത്തിനുണ്ട്. ഒരു Megastar Swag ഈ ചിത്രത്തിൽ വന്നാൽ അതൊരു നല്ല ഓപ്ഷൻ ആയിരിക്കും എന്നാണ് കരുതുന്നത്. അത്തരമൊരു നടനിലേക്ക് എത്താൻ വേണ്ടിയുള്ള ശ്രമങ്ങളും സമീപനങ്ങളും നടത്തുമെന്നും മോഹൻരാജ ഒരു പ്രമുഖ മാധ്യമത്തിന് നൽകിയ അഭിമുഖത്തിൽ പറയുന്നു.

----------


## Mike

oru kidukkachi villain vesham avasanam nanma maram avarthu... angane orennm kathirikkan thudangiyittu kalam kure ayi....... ithu nadannal bhagyam enne parayan ullu... 





> ?തനി ഒരുവൻ? രണ്ടാം ഭാഗത്തിലൂടെ കോളിവുഡിൽ ആദ്യമായി വില്ലൻ വേഷം ചെയ്യാൻ ?മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടി? ; ?High Class Criminal Antagonist? ആയിരിക്കും എന്ന് മോഹൻരാജാ !
> 
> തനി ഒരുവനിൽ സിദ്ധാർത്ഥ് അഭിമന്യു എന്ന ANTAGONIST റോൾ ചെയ്തത് അരവിന്ദ് സ്വാമിയാണ്. അദ്ദേഹം തമിഴ് സിനിമയിൽ സൃഷ്ടിച്ചു വച്ചിരുന്ന ഒരു സോഫ്റ്റ്* ഇമേജിനെ തകർത്ത കരിയർ ബ്രേക്ക് വേഷമായിരുന്നു തനി ഒരുവനിലെ സിദ്ധാർത്ഥ് അഭിമന്യു. ഒരിക്കലും അരവിന്ദ്സ്വാമിയിൽ നിന്ന് തമിഴ് പ്രേക്ഷകർ പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാത്ത തരം ത്രസിപ്പിക്കുന്ന പ്രകടനമായിരുന്നു അദ്ദേഹം കാഴ്ചവച്ചത്. തനി ഒരുവൻ രണ്ടാംഭാഗത്തിൽ ആദ്യ ഭാഗത്തേക്കാൾ മികച്ച ഒരു വില്ലൻ ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കും. ആക്ഷൻ കിങ് അർജുൻ ഈ വേഷം കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്യും എന്നായിരുന്നു ആദ്യ റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ. എന്നാൽ സംവിധായകൻ മോഹൻരാജ പറയുന്നത് മറ്റൊരു ഓപ്ഷൻ ആണ്. അരവിന്ദ് സ്വാമിയെ പോലെ തന്നെ മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് കോളിവുഡിൽ ഒരു സോഫ്റ്റ് ഇമേജ് ഉണ്ട്. മലയാളത്തിൽ അദ്ദേഹം ഒരുപാട് നെഗറ്റീവ് ഷെയ്ഡ് ഉള്ള വേഷങ്ങൾ ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടെങ്കിലും അദ്ദേഹം ഇതുവരെ തമിഴിൽ അങ്ങനെ ഒരു വില്ലൻ വേഷം ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ല. ഒരു ഹൈക്ലാസ് ക്രിമിനൽ റോൾ ചെയ്യാനുള്ള ഫിറ്റ്നസും സ്റ്റൈലും അദ്ദേഹത്തിനുണ്ട്. ഒരു Megastar Swag ഈ ചിത്രത്തിൽ വന്നാൽ അതൊരു നല്ല ഓപ്ഷൻ ആയിരിക്കും എന്നാണ് കരുതുന്നത്. അത്തരമൊരു നടനിലേക്ക് എത്താൻ വേണ്ടിയുള്ള ശ്രമങ്ങളും സമീപനങ്ങളും നടത്തുമെന്നും മോഹൻരാജ ഒരു പ്രമുഖ മാധ്യമത്തിന് നൽകിയ അഭിമുഖത്തിൽ പറയുന്നു.

----------


## Mammooka fan

> oru kidukkachi villain vesham avasanam nanma maram avarthu... angane orennm kathirikkan thudangiyittu kalam kure ayi....... ithu nadannal bhagyam enne parayan ullu...


Pulli aa bilal onnu chyatte aadhyam
Enit mathi other language movie okkee

----------


## Darkknight

> oru kidukkachi villain vesham avasanam nanma maram avarthu... angane orennm kathirikkan thudangiyittu kalam kure ayi....... ithu nadannal bhagyam enne parayan ullu...


Jayam raviyude villain ayi ikkayo...angane alochikkan thanne nanakkedu thonunnu..ethra stylish villain anelum venda..ikkayonnum ee padathil abhinayikilla..pulli lead roles mathrame cheyyullu..

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## aashiq1

http://fullpicture.in/glance-detail/...qyNYk.facebook

----------


## King Amal

:Band: 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Mike

twitter muzhuvan adichu toofan akiyallo piller. ...

----------


## mkd

> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ufff..Facebookil eetavum kooduthal celebrates share cheytha first look record ikkak alle megastar masss ...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila



----------


## Kuruvila



----------


## Kuruvila



----------


## Kuruvila



----------


## Kuruvila



----------


## Kuruvila



----------


## Kuruvila



----------


## Kuruvila



----------


## perumal

> 


Kkvin ithinte palathum mukkiyarnalle  :Laughing:  chila pics oke kandathayi orkunnu .. mammookka ne praise cheyuna chilathoke nice ayi anger mukki  :Laughing: 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Ufff..Facebookil eetavum kooduthal celebrates share cheytha first look record ikkak alle megastar masss ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Athe athe.. Pinne Celebrates alla ketto Celebrities nn aane.... 😛😛😁😁

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mkd

> Athe athe.. Pinne Celebrates alla ketto Celebrities nn aane.... 😛😛😁😁
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Sorry bro.. 🙏👍

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Indian Express

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## frincekjoseph

Very Good..........
Ithu nadanillengilum athil paranja mattu padangal nadannal mathiyayirunnu

*1. Ameer
2. Bilal 2
3. CBI-5
4. Alohari Anandam
5. Ram-Ikka movie after Peranbu*





>

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 


Kidukan pair ann ❤️❤️
Lady superstar with megastar ❤️❤️

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Raja Sha

Mujhe hindi maloom.. oom.. oom

----------


## ShahSM

> 


Translate Karo Bhai... 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

So മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് അവാർഡ് കൊടുക്കാനത് സിനിമ ലാഗുള്ളത് കൊണ്ട്, മറ്റുള്ള രണ്ടു പേർക്കും കൊടുത്തത് സിനിമ ത്രില്ലിംഗായത് കൊണ്ട്, ചുരുക്കി പറഞ്ഞാ അഭിനയമല്ല മാനദണ്ഡം!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

പൊന്തന്മാടയും വിധേയനും മതിലുകളും അവാർഡിന് പോയ വര്ഷം ഈ കമ്മിറ്റി ആയിരുന്നെങ്കിലുള്ള അവസ്ഥ  :Ayyo:

----------


## AJAY

> പൊന്തന്മാടയും വിധേയനും മതിലുകളും അവാർഡിന് പോയ വര്ഷം ഈ കമ്മിറ്റി ആയിരുന്നെങ്കിലുള്ള അവസ്ഥ


Gusthi competition poyi pattu padiyal enginirikum..
Nammukku vendi thalakunikan avasaram undakaruthu.....vitterey...

----------


## AUks

Gangster 2 varunundo
Etho oru interviewil ashiq paranjennu kettu

----------


## Derick Abraham

> Gangster 2 varunundo
> Etho oru interviewil ashiq paranjennu kettu


Akbaraanu Avan Thirich varum 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Akbaraanu Avan Thirich varum 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Mammootty odikkum......

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Gangster 2 varunundo
> Etho oru interviewil ashiq paranjennu kettu


ninte maranam ni ennum orthirikanam  :Yo:   :Yo:   :Drum: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## sankarvp

> ninte maranam ni ennum orthirikanam   
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Entammo..ithokke ezhuthiyavane namichu 😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


Etha ee padam?

----------


## Mike

God Speed...  


> Entammo..ithokke ezhuthiyavane namichu 😂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## AUks

https://www.filmcompanion.in/virus-d...U5TIERr4XA1ous

Ithil parayunnund next year gangster 2 varumenn and pushkaranan writing ennum

----------


## sankarvp

> https://www.filmcompanion.in/virus-d...U5TIERr4XA1ous
> 
> Ithil parayunnund next year gangster 2 varumenn and pushkaranan writing ennum


Aa time kond Karaykamuri Shanmughan(black) 2nd edukkan parayatte arelum, kikkidu character. Bilal okke ichiri koodi mokkanam avide ethaan 💙

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Entammo..ithokke ezhuthiyavane namichu 😂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


 :Grin:  

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Ok: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> https://www.filmcompanion.in/virus-d...U5TIERr4XA1ous
> 
> Ithil parayunnund next year gangster 2 varumenn and pushkaranan writing ennum


thread njan angu thudangi  :Ok: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

Mammokka new look

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

തനിയാവർത്തനം 32 വർഷങ്ങൾ.......... 

മമ്മൂക്ക സിബിമലയിൽ ലോഹിതദാസ് കൂട്ടുകെട്ടിന്റെ അത്ഭുത സിനിമ..........

അന്ധവിശ്വാസങ്ങളും ദുരാചാരങ്ങളും നിലനിർത്തിപോന്നിരുന്ന പഴയ തറവാടിന്റെയും പഴമക്കാരുടെയും ചിന്താഗതിയിൽ തന്റെ ജീവിതവും,ജീവനും ഹോമിക്കേണ്ടി വന്ന ബാലൻ മാഷിന്റെ ജീവിതം.........

സ്വന്തം പെങ്ങളെ പെണ്ണുകാണാൻ വന്നവരുടെ മുന്നിൽ  നിസ്സഹായനായി തൊണ്ടയിടറി  തിരിച്ചുപോകുന്ന ബാലൻ മാഷ് -ആ ഒരു സീൻ മതി; മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടൻ എന്താണെന്നും എത്രത്തോളം മികച്ചതാണെന്നും മനസ്സിലാക്കാൻ ...........

മലയാള സിനിമയിലെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച തിരക്കഥയും ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച ക്ലൈമാക്സും ആണ് തനിയാവർത്തനത്തിന്റേതു,ഇതിനേക്കാൾ മികച്ച ഒരു സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് മലയാളത്തിൽ ഇല്ലെന്നു തന്നെ പറയേണ്ടി വരും.........

ഒരു പ്രത്യേക സാഹചര്യത്തിൽ നിന്നുണ്ടാകുന്ന അവസ്ഥയോ,കേവല ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടുകളോ വരച്ചു കാണിക്കുന്ന സിനിമയല്ലിതു,വെറുതെ പറയുന്നതിനേക്കാൾ അത് അഭിനയിച്ചു ഫലിപ്പിക്കാൻ ഏറെ ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടുള്ള കഥാപാത്രം.........

ഭ്രാന്തനല്ലാത്ത ഒരു വ്യക്തിയെ സമൂഹം ഭ്രാന്തൻ എന്ന് മുദ്രകുത്തുമ്പോൾ അയാളിൽ പ്രകടമാകുന്ന ഭാവങ്ങളും,അയാളുടെ ഉള്ളും,നൊമ്പരവും എല്ലാ മികച്ച രീതിയിൽ വരച്ചു കാട്ടാൻ ആർക്കും എളുപ്പമാക്കുന്ന കാര്യമല്ല,കാരണം ശരിക്കും  ഭ്രാന്തുള്ള ഒരു വ്യക്തിയോ,കള്ളനോ,കൊലപാതകിയെ,ഓര്മ നശിച്ചിവരൊ,പോലീസ് ഉദ്യോഗസ്ഥനൊ,കര്ഷകനോ  തുടങ്ങി പലരും സമൂഹത്തിൽ മാതൃകകളായുണ്ട്.........

അവരെ അടയാളപ്പെടുന്ന പോലെ എളുപ്പമല്ല ഭ്രാന്തില്ലാത്ത എന്നാൽ ഭ്രാന്താണെന്ന് സമൂഹം മുദ്ര കുത്തുമ്പോൾ ഉണ്ടാകുന്ന അവസ്ഥയെ ക്യാമറക്കു മുൻപിൽ അഭിനയിച്ചു ഫലയിപ്പിക്കാൻ.........

ആ വെല്ലുവിളി ഉൾക്കൊണ്ട് പൂർണമായും  കഥാപാത്രമായി മാറി,ബാലൻ മാഷായി ജീവിച്ചു കാണിച്ചു തിരശീലയിൽ  വിസ്മയം തീർത്തു നമ്മുടെ മമ്മൂക്ക...........

എന്നും ഓർക്കാൻ നെഞ്ചോടു ചേർക്കാൻ ഒരു മികച്ച കുടുംബ ചിത്രം,അതാണ് തനിയാവർത്തനം...........

സിനിമയെ സ്നേഹിക്കുന്ന എല്ലാവരുടെ മനസിലും ഒരു നോവായി നൊമ്പരമായി അത്ഭുതമായി ബാലൻ മാഷും,തനിയാവർത്തണമെന്ന സിനിമയും ഉണ്ടാകും തീർച്ച........

#32YearsOfThaniyavarthanam

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> 


ഒരു വിധം എല്ലാ കത്തുകളിലും ആവർത്തിച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന വാചകം ആണ് 'സത്യന്റെ പിൻഗാമി' എന്നത്. 1985ൽ തന്നെ പ്രേക്ഷകർ നിരീക്ഷിച്ച പലകാര്യങ്ങളും നമ്മൾ ഇപ്പോഴും പറയുന്നതാണ്. സ്വന്തം കഴിവ് മാത്രം കൈമുതൽ ആക്കിയുള്ള അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ യാത്ര എന്നൊക്കെ. പിന്നെ അരവിന്ദന്റെ ഏത് പടത്തിൽ ആണാവോ മമ്മൂക്കയെ കാസ്റ് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടായിരുന്നത്!

----------


## Mike



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Ithu Madhuraraja version aanu bro..

----------


## Mammooka fan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


sept 21 nu launch cheyyan pokunna padathinu ipole stay tuned poster okke vanno.. aug 21st aavum..pinne sept 21 friday alla saturday aanu varunath..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> sept 21 nu launch cheyyan pokunna padathinu ipole stay tuned poster okke vanno.. aug 21st aavum..pinne sept 21 friday alla saturday aanu varunath..
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ith last yr ameer announcementinu itta poster anu.old poster

----------


## Darkknight

Ikka-Vijay Sethupathi-Nayanthara bilingual undenu kelkunundallo to be directed by Vipin (Shaji kailas assistant)..arkelum any idea ?

----------


## Derick Abraham

> Ikka-Vijay Sethupathi-Nayanthara bilingual undenu kelkunundallo to be directed by Vipin (Shaji kailas assistant)..arkelum any idea ?


Next project shoot athalle after shylock

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Ith last yr ameer announcementinu itta poster anu.old poster


Sheey fb yil kandapo ittatha sry guys

----------


## Darkknight

> Next project shoot athalle after shylock
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Aano..Vijay sethupathi confirmed ano?

----------


## ALEXI

> Ikka-Vijay Sethupathi-Nayanthara bilingual undenu kelkunundallo to be directed by Vipin (Shaji kailas assistant)..arkelum any idea ?


Kazhinja aazhcha kaumudi il news vannirunnu...VJS nte peru parayunnilla..tamizhil ninnu oral undavumennu parayunnundu




>

----------


## Darkknight

> Kazhinja aazhcha kaumudi il news vannirunnu...VJS nte peru parayunnilla..tamizhil ninnu oral undavumennu parayunnundu


Appo sambhavam on anennu thonunnu..Vijay sethupathi mari avasanam ethelum 2nd grade nadan akumenu mathram..

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Appo sambhavam on anennu thonunnu..Vijay sethupathi mari avasanam ethelum 2nd grade nadan akumenu mathram..


Vijay Sethupathi off aayal kuzhappamilla.. Nayantara on aayirunna mathi.. Mammootty Nayantara oru Kidu padam varanam.. Nalla onscreen chemistry but oru kidilam film angadu vannittilla.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Darkknight

> Vijay Sethupathi off aayal kuzhappamilla.. Nayantara on aayirunna mathi.. Mammootty Nayantara oru Kidu padam varanam.. Nalla onscreen chemistry but oru kidilam film angadu vannittilla.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nayanthara maran chance kuravanu..mariyalum doesn?t matter for me..Vijay sethupathi undel tamilil padathinte market will double..Ikka-Vijay combo will be deadly..

----------


## BASH1982

> Ikka-Vijay Sethupathi-Nayanthara bilingual undenu kelkunundallo to be directed by Vipin (Shaji kailas assistant)..arkelum any idea ?


Ee vipin thanneyalle pandu hindi sarkar remake cheyyan plan cheythathu vishalinte appanayittu abhinayikkan thalparyamillathathu karanam ikka aa project drop cheythirunnu

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Vijay Sethupathi off aayal kuzhappamilla.. Nayantara on aayirunna mathi.. Mammootty Nayantara oru Kidu padam varanam.. Nalla onscreen chemistry but oru kidilam film angadu vannittilla.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rappakal kidu allee

----------


## Abin thomas

> Appo sambhavam on anennu thonunnu..Vijay sethupathi mari avasanam ethelum 2nd grade nadan akumenu mathram..


Athinu vijay sethupathy ee projectil ondennu arum paranjitilla.online rumours alle.nayanthara undennu media report und.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ikka - Nayan okke Kidu alle?

Bhasker the Rascal?




> Rappakal kidu allee

----------


## Raja 1982

👍👍

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## chackomaster

http://www.onlinepeeps.in/2019/08/ka...Xf2kM6rQ9lKV-A

----------


## Tissot

> 👍👍
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Adoor filmsil polum ezhuthatha model mass dialogue aanallo, mammootty timesl vannathavum le🤔


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Adoor filmsil polum ezhuthatha model mass dialogue aanallo, mammootty timesl vannathavum le🤔
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ചങ്ങായി ആർട് സിനിമയാണ് എടുക്കാറ്, പക്ഷേ ചങ്ങായിക്ക് ഇഷ്ടമുള്ള സിനിമകൾ CID മൂസ പോലുള്ളവയാണ് #JustSaying

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ABE

> ചങ്ങായി ആർട് സിനിമയാണ് എടുക്കാറ്, പക്ഷേ ചങ്ങായിക്ക് ഇഷ്ടമുള്ള സിനിമകൾ CID മൂസ പോലുള്ളവയാണ് #JustSaying
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Somebody in interview says, adoor is one of the funniest man he ever met. He crack jokes along with his friends, but in movie sets he is so serious.

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Somebody in interview says, adoor is one of the funniest man he ever met. He crack jokes along with his friends, but in movie sets he is so serious.


But mukalil paranhath oru Adoor Gyude standardil ulla language aayi thonunnilla.. Nishprayasam cheyyum, swapnam kaanan polum sadhikkilla okke oru Fan parayunna level aanu.. But Adoor Mammootiye kurich paranhitund.. nhan heroesine repeat cheyyarilla Ente movieyil. Oru otta nadaneye  repeat cheythittullu.. So that says what is Mammooty for him..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

*Appo Shylok kazinjal Vipin Movie aano?*




> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

ഹിറ്റ്ലർ മാധവൻ കുട്ടി, അങ്ങേയ്ക്കൊരു നീണ്ട നടുവിരൽ നമസ്*കാരം.


Pongala thudangatte................ :Boxing:

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

Dr Sibi Mathewsinte service stories annu eppo vaayikunathu. athil oru chapteril oru CBI diary kurupine kurichu parayundu.

The plot was inspired from a infamous murder that took place in a tourist home in EKM in the 80ies . mukalil ninum thaazhe veenu ah hotelile oru jeevanakaranan marikunnu. local police and crime branch suicide ennu paranjhu closure. controversy ayapol CBI murder annu ennu kandu pidikunnu ....cinemayil tourist homeil ninum veedu akki and of course the added characters 

CBI teamile head oru raja mohan(can't recollect the exact name) ayirunu ....oru high bred , soft spoken brahmin officer ...Mammootyude character ah pullikaaranil ninum inspired annu. 
apparently the mannerisms of the real officer was also replicated in Mam's character

----------


## Mike

ithokke evde vannathaa.... padathinte name confirm ayo ??





> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## R1

Iniyan? 

What does that mean?

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ithokke ippozano ariyunnathu?




> Dr Sibi Mathewsinte service stories annu eppo vaayikunathu. athil oru chapteril oru CBI diary kurupine kurichu parayundu.
> 
> The plot was inspired from a infamous murder that took place in a tourist home in EKM in the 80ies . mukalil ninum thaazhe veenu ah hotelile oru jeevanakaranan marikunnu. local police and crime branch suicide ennu paranjhu closure. controversy ayapol CBI murder annu ennu kandu pidikunnu ....cinemayil tourist homeil ninum veedu akki and of course the added characters 
> 
> CBI teamile head oru raja mohan(can't recollect the exact name) ayirunu ....oru high bred , soft spoken brahmin officer ...Mammootyude character ah pullikaaranil ninum inspired annu. 
> apparently the mannerisms of the real officer was also replicated in Mam's character

----------


## aashiq1



----------


## udaips

Ikka ivide Singapore ethi.. Nale njangal thammil oru meeting undu... :Very Happy:

----------


## mukkuvan

Yes Polakulath Tourist Home... Now Hotel Rennaisance in Palarivattom... The photo of the murderer is now put in a Grand Scale in front of Renai Medi City Hospital at Palarivattom.... He is now a glorified person  :Smile: 




> Dr Sibi Mathewsinte service stories annu eppo vaayikunathu. athil oru chapteril oru CBI diary kurupine kurichu parayundu.
> 
> The plot was inspired from a infamous murder that took place in a tourist home in EKM in the 80ies . mukalil ninum thaazhe veenu ah hotelile oru jeevanakaranan marikunnu. local police and crime branch suicide ennu paranjhu closure. controversy ayapol CBI murder annu ennu kandu pidikunnu ....cinemayil tourist homeil ninum veedu akki and of course the added characters 
> 
> CBI teamile head oru raja mohan(can't recollect the exact name) ayirunu ....oru high bred , soft spoken brahmin officer ...Mammootyude character ah pullikaaranil ninum inspired annu. 
> apparently the mannerisms of the real officer was also replicated in Mam's character

----------


## mukkuvan

Ikka paavam aanu... Onnum cheyidhekkarudhu.....




> Ikka ivide Singapore ethi.. Nale njangal thammil oru meeting undu...

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> [B]
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Shylock look.. Kidu aanallo...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Perumthachan

> Yes Polakulath Tourist Home... Now Hotel Rennaisance in Palarivattom... The photo of the murderer is now put in a Grand Scale in front of Renai Medi City Hospital at Palarivattom.... He is now a glorified person


why is that?

----------


## rinshad

> Shylock look.. Kidu aanallo...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Athe old films ille actor's ne polund.

----------


## ABC

> why is that?


The hospital belongs to that family (Polakkulam)

----------


## udaips

> Ikka paavam aanu... Onnum cheyidhekkarudhu.....


Pulli Qjaada kaanichal njanum kaanikkum.. Decent aayi oru selfie okke edukkan ninnu thannal ok.. :Very Happy:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Njan varanam ennu vicharichatayirunnu pakshe varan pattilla...........
Mammoottyude koode George Chettanum Anto Chettanum Undu.............




> Ikka ivide Singapore ethi.. Nale njangal thammil oru meeting undu...

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## AUks

Latest

----------


## ballu

> Ithokke ippozano ariyunnathu?



athe .... :Ahupinne:

----------


## King Amal

:Band: 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Entammo.. Athibheekharam... Kidiloookidil...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jimmy

> Dr Sibi Mathewsinte service stories annu eppo vaayikunathu. athil oru chapteril oru CBI diary kurupine kurichu parayundu.
> 
> The plot was inspired from a infamous murder that took place in a tourist home in EKM in the 80ies . mukalil ninum thaazhe veenu ah hotelile oru jeevanakaranan marikunnu. local police and crime branch suicide ennu paranjhu closure. controversy ayapol CBI murder annu ennu kandu pidikunnu ....cinemayil tourist homeil ninum veedu akki and of course the added characters 
> 
> CBI teamile head oru raja mohan(can't recollect the exact name) ayirunu ....oru high bred , soft spoken brahmin officer ...Mammootyude character ah pullikaaranil ninum inspired annu. 
> apparently the mannerisms of the real officer was also replicated in Mam's character


polakkulam murder base cheythu mattoru movie koodiyunde, t damodaran sript ezhuthi iv sasi direct chyetha abkari 1988 irangiya movie, abkari aaya hotel owners aayittu mammootty yum retheessh umanu, retheesh nte daughter re  oru servant boy premikkunnu, retheesh athu  handle cheyan mammootty elpikknnu, it ends up in a murder

----------


## frincekjoseph

CBI irangiya samayathu thanne athokke paperilum film magazinilum undayirunnu



> athe ....

----------


## Antonio

Polakkulam Murder Case enikk valare Close aayi ariyavunna Trichur based teams nte kalaparupady aanu..simple love story ended as Murder story..avaru ippo hosp business n newgen pillerum marumakkalum full docs aayi ....romba rich n romba decent..

----------


## mukkuvan

Enterpreneur... He is the Founder of then Polakulath and now Renaissance group... They Rennaisance Hotel, Renai Medi City and Renaissance Resorts in Cherai, Kappad etc...





> why is that?

----------


## mukkuvan

Yes... Ippozhaanu it is a Durabhimaana Kola.... Appol anganoru perillallo....




> Polakkulam Murder Case enikk valare Close aayi ariyavunna Trichur based teams nte kalaparupady aanu..simple love story ended as Murder story..avaru ippo hosp business n newgen pillerum marumakkalum full docs aayi ....romba rich n romba decent..

----------


## Raja 1982

Singapore program

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Singapore entha paripaady??

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1



----------


## udaips

> Singapore entha paripaady??
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Singapore Malayali Associationte Onam program... Innale aayirunnu... Ikka 2 vari pattokke paadi... Kooduthalum Ganagandharvante oru promotion poleyayirunnu paripadi..

----------


## Mike

verthe alle pishu pirake koodiyathu.......





> Singapore Malayali Associationte Onam program... Innale aayirunnu... Ikka 2 vari pattokke paadi... Kooduthalum Ganagandharvante oru promotion poleyayirunnu paripadi..

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## MamBlr

Thanks... Good print
Vidheyan nalla print Net-il undo?
Youtube-il kandathu valare mosham print.




>

----------


## aashiq1

> Thanks... Good print
> Vidheyan nalla print Net-il undo?
> Youtube-il kandathu valare mosham print.


Vidheyan 576p

Link: 
https://tg-go.noyes.in/downloadx.php

Telegram: https://t.me/MammookkaFans/84165

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## MamBlr

Thanks. Let me try it.



> Vidheyan 576p
> 
> Link: 
> https://tg-go.noyes.in/downloadx.php
> 
> Telegram: https://t.me/MammookkaFans/84165

----------


## Jayan 369

. @mammukka 's Next 2 Projects are almost confirmed.

Scenario 1 : Tamil movie directed by #Vipin with @NayantharaU as lead heroine and most probably @vijaySethuOffl in the cast followed by Bobby-Sanjay's #One.

Scenario 2 : A small schedule of #One followed by Tamil movie.

https://t.co/XRvh8sZwxO

----------


## Raja 1982

The education expenses of Malambuzha Adivasi colony has been taken over by Mammootty.👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## ajayrathnam

> The education expenses of Malambuzha Adivasi colony has been taken over by Mammootty.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


*Ikka . *

----------


## aashiq1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...62443030659590

----------


## jeanu007

> The education expenses of Malambuzha Adivasi colony has been taken over by Mammootty.👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Thats awesome as usual by our Ikka🙏🙏🙏🙌🙌😍😘...btw nammude don david aka jins ale ikkade puragil white shirtittu nilkunathu🙂😎👍

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athinu Don David um Jinsum oraalaano???




> Thats awesome as usual by our Ikka...btw nammude don david aka jins ale ikkade puragil white shirtittu nilkunathu

----------


## Jayan 369

> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...62443030659590


അട്ടപ്പാടി പട്ടികവർഗ്ഗ കോളനിയിലെ കുട്ടികളുടെ പഠനത്തിൻ്റെ ചിലവുകൾ നടൻ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഏറ്റെടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ട്.കുട്ടികളെ നേരിൽക്കണ്ട അദ്ദേഹം ആവശ്യമായ സഹായവും ഒാണക്കിറ്റുകളും കൈമാറി.പക്ഷേ ആ സംഭവത്തെക്കുറിച്ച് ഒരുപാട് ചർച്ചകളൊന്നും ഫെയ്സ്ബുക്കിൽ കണ്ടില്ല.അങ്ങനെ അവഗണിക്കേണ്ട വിഷയമാണോ അത്?

ജീവിതത്തിൽ അഭിനയിക്കാനറിയില്ല എന്നതാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ പോരായ്മ എന്ന് പലപ്പോഴും തോന്നിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.അട്ടപ്പാടിയിലെ കുട്ടികൾ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ കണ്ടത് 'ഷൈലോക്ക് ' എന്ന സിനിമയുടെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ് ലൊക്കേഷനിൽവെച്ചാണ്.ആ കൂടിക്കാഴ്ച്ചയുടെ വീഡിയോ ലഭ്യമാണ്.അതൊന്ന് കണ്ടുനോക്കൂ.കുരുന്നുകളുമായി ഇടപെടുമ്പോൾ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ മുഖത്ത് സ്നേഹവും കരുതലും വാത്സല്യവും പ്രകടമാണ്.പക്ഷേ അതിവൈകാരികതയുടെ പ്രദർശനം ആ വീഡിയോയിൽ എങ്ങും കണ്ടെത്താൻ സാധിക്കില്ല.

വാരിപ്പുണരലും വിങ്ങിപ്പൊട്ടലുമൊക്കെ മമ്മൂട്ടി കാഴ്ച്ചവെച്ചിരുന്നുവെങ്കിൽ ഈ വാർത്തയ്ക്ക് ഇപ്പോൾ ലഭിച്ചതിൻ്റെ ഇരട്ടി റീച്ച് കിട്ടുമായിരുന്നു.പലരും അത്തരം തന്ത്രങ്ങൾ പയറ്റുന്നത് കാണാറില്ലേ? മമ്മൂട്ടി ഒരു അസാമാന്യ നടനായതിനാൽ അങ്ങനെ ചെയ്യാൻ പ്രയാസവുമുണ്ടാവില്ല.പക്ഷേ അദ്ദേഹം ഒരു പച്ചമനുഷ്യനാണ്.നാട്യങ്ങളൊന്നുമില്ലാത്ത പച്ചമനുഷ്യൻ !

കണക്കുകൾ പ്രകാരം,വയനാട്ടിലെ ആദിവാസി ഊരുകളിൽ ആയിരക്കണക്കിന് നിരക്ഷരർ ജീവിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.സ്കൂളിൽ പോകുന്ന പലർക്കും പഠനം പാതിവഴിയിൽ ഉപേക്ഷിക്കേണ്ടിവരാറുണ്ട്.ഈ പ്രതിസന്ധികളെയെല്ലാം അതിജീവിച്ച് ചില ആദിവാസികൾ ഉയരങ്ങൾ കീഴടക്കും.പക്ഷേ അവരെ അംഗീകരിക്കാൻ സമൂഹത്തിന് മടിയാണ്.

ജാതിയുടെ പേരിലുള്ള അധിക്ഷേപങ്ങൾ മൂലമാണ് പായൽ തഡ്വി എന്ന ആദിവാസി ഡോക്ടർ ജീവനൊടുക്കിയത്.ആ സംഭവം നടന്നത് കേരളത്തിലല്ല എന്നുപറഞ്ഞ് ആശ്വസിക്കാൻ വരട്ടെ.സിവിൽ സർവ്വീസ് പരീക്ഷയിൽ ഉജ്ജ്വല വിജയം നേടിയ ശ്രീധന്യയെ 'ആദിവാസി കുരങ്ങ് ' എന്ന് വിളിച്ചത് ഒരു മലയാളിയാണ് ! അട്ടപ്പാടി സ്വദേശിയായ കുമാർ എന്ന പൊലീസുകാരൻ ആത്മഹത്യ ചെയ്തത് സഹപ്രവർത്തകരുടെ ജാതിഭ്രാന്ത് മൂലമായിരുന്നു !

കുറേ പഠിച്ചതുകൊണ്ടോ നല്ലൊരു ജോലി സ്വന്തമാക്കിയതുകൊണ്ടോ ആദിവാസികൾ ബഹുമാനിക്കപ്പെടണമെന്നില്ല.വിദ്യാഭ്യാസം കൂടി നിഷേധിക്കപ്പെട്ടാൽ ആദിവാസികളുടെ അവസ്ഥ എത്ര മാത്രം ഭീകരമായിരിക്കും എന്ന് സങ്കൽപ്പിച്ചുനോക്കുക ! മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പ്രവൃത്തി മഹത്തരമാകുന്നത് അതുകൊണ്ടാണ്.

ആദിവാസികൾക്ക് ഒരുപാട് പ്രശ്നങ്ങളുണ്ട്.പഠനത്തിൻ്റെ കാര്യം മാറ്റിനിർത്താം.ഭക്ഷണം,വസ്ത്രം മുതലായ പ്രാഥമിക ആവശ്യങ്ങൾക്കുപോലും ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടുന്ന വിഭാഗമാണത്.ഇതെല്ലാം വ്യക്തമായി മനസ്സിലാക്കിയിട്ടുള്ള ആളാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി.ആദിവാസികളെ അദ്ദേഹം സഹായിക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങിയിട്ട് വർഷങ്ങളായി.മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ 'പൂർവ്വീകം' എന്ന പദ്ധതി അതിനുവേണ്ടി രൂപപ്പെടുത്തിയതാണ്.

ആദിവാസികളെ ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ പരിഹസിച്ചിട്ടുള്ള ഒരു മാദ്ധ്യമമാണ് സിനിമ.പക്ഷേ ഇൗയിടെ പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ 'ഉണ്ട' എന്ന ചലച്ചിത്രം ആ പതിവ് തെറ്റിച്ചിരുന്നു.ഉണ്ടയിൽ നായകവേഷം ചെയ്തത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയായിരുന്നു.അത് യാദൃശ്ചികമായി സംഭവിച്ചതാണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നില്ല.അത്തര*മൊരു സിനിമയിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഹീറോയാകുന്നത് തന്നെയാണ് കാവ്യനീതി.

തൻ്റെ കടയിലെ മുഴുവൻ തുണിത്തരങ്ങളും കേരളത്തിനുവേണ്ടി സംഭാവന ചെയ്ത നൗഷാദിനെ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫോണിൽ വിളിച്ച് സംസാരിച്ചിരുന്നു.''ഞങ്ങൾക്കാർക്കും തോന്നാത്ത ഒരു കാര്യം നിങ്ങൾ ചെയ്തു'' എന്നാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി പറഞ്ഞത്.ആ പ്രസ്താവന മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ വിനയത്തിൻ്റെ ഭാഗമായിരുന്നു.കഴിഞ്ഞ കാൽനൂറ്റാണ്ടിനിടെ മമ്മൂട്ടി ചെയ്ത ജീവകാരുണ്യപ്രവർത്തനങ്ങൾക്ക് കണക്കില്ല.പക്ഷേ അദ്ദേഹം അതൊന്നും എവിടെയും പാടിനടന്നിട്ടില്ല.മല*ങ്കര ബിഷപ്പ് മാത്യൂസ് പറഞ്ഞപ്പോഴാണ് അക്കാര്യങ്ങളെല്ലാം ലോകം അറിഞ്ഞത് !

അഭിനേതാക്കൾക്ക് സാമൂഹിക പ്രതിബദ്ധതയുണ്ടാവണം എന്ന് ശഠിക്കാനാവില്ല.പക്ഷേ ആ ഗുണം ഉള്ളവരോട് നമുക്ക് കൂടുതൽ ഇഷ്ടം തോന്നും.സഹജീവികളോടുള്ള സ്നേഹത്തിൻ്റെ കാര്യത്തിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ സ്ഥാനം മുൻനിരയിൽത്തന്നെയാണ്.

'വീണ്ടും ചില വീട്ടുകാര്യങ്ങൾ' എന്ന സിനിമയിൽ ലോഹിതദാസ് ഒരു ഡയലോഗ് പറയുന്നുണ്ട്.''തീവ്രമായ മനുഷ്യത്വം ഉണ്ടായാൽ കലാകാരനായി'' എന്നതാണ് ആ വരി...!!

അത് സത്യമാണെങ്കിൽ,മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ് കലാകാരൻ ! കലർപ്പില്ലാത്ത യഥാർത്ഥ കലാകാരൻ....!!

Written by-Sandeep Das

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1



----------


## Aromal1095

> Thats awesome as usual by our Ikka...btw nammude don david aka jins ale ikkade puragil white shirtittu nilkunathu


Don David aka jinsoo ...  :Roll:  aale appol ariyilla alle   :Ayyo:

----------


## wayanadan

PV Sami Memorial Award for Mammootty
Read more at: https://english.mathrubhumi.com/…/pv-sami-memorial-award-fo…

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Superstar in real lyf❤️❤️❤️

----------


## frincekjoseph

*Eee lookil oru padathinnau katta waiting.................*




>

----------


## Sree Tcr

Big B Special show @ Thrissur - Ragam 7am on Sep 7th

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

After shylock
Mamooty multi langue movie
Karthi sivakumar
Nayan thara
Anirudh

----------


## Mike

Ullathano machaa..

Nayans. Ikkaaa.. Anirudh musical..  :Band: 


> After shylock
> Mamooty multi langue movie
> Karthi sivakumar
> Nayan thara
> Anirudh

----------


## wayanadan

> After shylock
> Mamooty multi langue movie
> Karthi sivakumar
> Nayan thara
> Anirudh


*samvidhayakan ?>?*

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ithu Vinod Vijayante padam alle?
athil Karthi allallo? Vijay Sethupathi Alle?
Nayans Heroine??




> After shylock
> Mamooty multi langue movie
> Karthi sivakumar
> Nayan thara
> Anirudh

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ithu Vinod Vijayante padam alle?
> athil Karthi allallo? Vijay Sethupathi Alle?
> Nayans Heroine??


Alla Vinod vijayante ameer anu

----------


## jumail pala

> Ithu Vinod Vijayante padam alle?
> athil Karthi allallo? Vijay Sethupathi Alle?
> Nayans Heroine??



ys latest karthi in vijay setupathi out

----------


## AUks

Mammookka in Thinkalazhcha Nalla Divasam (1985).

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

MT-MAMMOOTY ❤️❤️❤️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jayan 369

Face of the Week  :Clap: 

https://www.facebook.com/16066512896...2826861984038/

----------


## Mike

.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> .


Ithenganum Ameer look ayirunnu enkil polichene..

----------


## frincekjoseph

Itaanu Numma Paranja aa look...........

----------


## Jayan 369

https://t.co/bxZaPCyVkp

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Jayan 369

National Film Archive of India

A poster for Mahayanam (1989), starring #FaceOfTheWeek #Mammootty. He movingly played the character of a truck driver Chandran, a strong but soft-hearted person.

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## aashiq1



----------


## aashiq1



----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Band:   :Band: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> 


ഉഗാണ്ടക്കാരൻ പൊളിച്ചു.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Nale any announcement???

----------


## Mammooka fan

Happy birthday mammooka

----------


## Abin thomas

Happy birthday mammooka😍😍😍😍

----------


## twist369

Happy Birthday ikka

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

Happy birthday the living and never aging legend - MegaActor Mammookka

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Happy birthday the living and never aging legend - MegaActor Mammookka


Kannu vekale🙏🙏🙏🙏

----------


## emirates

Happy Birthday ikka

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1



----------


## Young Mega Star

Happy birthday to greatest actor that i have seen in my life... Long live Mammookka.

----------


## Oruvan1

Happyy bdayy to my favvvvv

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Kannu vekale🙏🙏🙏🙏


Enthuva maashe, it?s a wish, birthday wish athilum negative 👎🏻

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Enthuva maashe, it?s a wish, birthday wish athilum negative 👎🏻


Negative onnum paranjth alla bhai 😱

----------


## bilal john

Happy birthday to the greatest actor in our country.#fanboyforever

----------


## SachinMammookka

Variety wish from the best celebrity fan girl ever 

https://www.facebook.com/54757034196...706843?sfns=mo

----------


## King Amal

Happyy bdayy mammookaaa.. ❤❤❤❤
Fan boy for ever 😊😊😊

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

Happy Birthday dear Mammookka.  :Love: Aayuraarogya sowkyangal thannu eeswaran anugrahikkatte ennu prarthikkunnu

----------


## Dr. sunny

Happy birthday Mammooka! Adichu poli varsham aakate !

----------


## Don David

Happy BirthDay Mammookka 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## mayavi

B day wishes mammootty

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Happy Birthday To My Ever Favourite Actor Mammookka  :Love:  Fan Boy Forever  :Love: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Happy Birthday To My Ever Favourite Actor Mammookka  Fan Boy Forever 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday dear Mammookka...👍👍👍🎂🎂🎂 35+ years of fanship...✌✌✌

----------


## frincekjoseph

Hearty Birthday Wishes Ikka............

----------


## Dr Roy

pirannal mangalangal dear ikka :Drum:

----------


## Sree Tcr

Happy Birthday My Dear Mammookkaa...

----------


## kandahassan

Many many happy returns of the day mammukka by die hard fan

----------


## sankarvp

🍰🍰🍰
Happy Birthday Dear Mammookkaa 
🎂🎂🎂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Happy birthday ikka..love you..

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Mike

Happy birthday dear Mammookka...

----------


## Raja Sha

എന്റെ ചങ്ക് മമ്മൂക്കയ്ക്ക് ജന്മദിന ആശംസകൾ..

100 വയസ്സ് ആയാലും പവർ ഫുൾ നായകൻ ആയി ഞാൻ മരിക്കും വരെ കാണണം എന്ന് ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നു..
പ്രാർഥ്ക്കുന്നു...

----------


## Mike

ithu oru onnonnara cuts anu. kidu item.......





> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Happy b?day to a person who has been a positive/happiness factor in life .. Thank you ikka .. Happy b?day <3

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Love:   :Band: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Love:   :Band: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> ithu oru onnonnara cuts anu. kidu item.......


അതിൽ പറഞ്ഞത് തെറ്റല്ലേ? പ്രൊഡ്യൂസറൊന്നും തിരിഞ്ഞു നോക്കുന്നില്ലെന്ന്? ie ന്യൂ ഡെൽഹി ഇറങ്ങുന്നതിന് മുന്നെയല്ലേ അക്കാലത്തെ ബിഗ് ബഡ്ജറ്റുകളിലൊന്നായ നായർ സാബിലഭിനയിക്കാൻ കരാർ ഉണ്ടാക്കിയത്?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Manju  :Love:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Dq  :Band:   :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chackochan  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Joju  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Nivin  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Priya Prakash Varrier



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Namitha Pramod  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bhavana  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Samvritha  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Aditi Ravi  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Asif Ali  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Prithvi  :Love: 




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tovino  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Arjun Ashokan  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Soubin  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Suraaj  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sarayu 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Lalettan  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mammooka fan

> Dq  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Dq wish chyna okke kidukan rare unseen pics okke ann

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Jayasurya  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Indrajith  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammookkaaa  :Love:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Aishuu  :Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Love: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Band: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

Happy birthday mammookka

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## ajayrathnam

*HBD Mammookka . *

----------


## Dr Roy

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


oru rakshem illa:love

----------


## jeanu007

Hppay birthday to mydear mammooka for turning a year younger😎😉😍🤩😘🥳🥳🥳..may you entertain us for many more years to come with your mass & class movies🙏🙏🙏🙌🙌🙌..as usual love u always mammooka😘🤩😍

----------


## Kannadi

Mammooty Fans  association  കുവൈറ്റും grant hyper മാർക്കറ്റും ചേർന്ന് ഇന്നലെ  വൈകീട്ട് 07:30 നു Megastar മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ 68 മത്  പിറന്നാൾ ആഘോഷം ഫഹാഹീലിലുള്ള grand ഹൈപ്പറിൽ വെച്ച് നടത്തി.  
മിഡിലീസ്റിൽ തന്നെ ഇതാദ്യമായാണ് superstar  മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പിറന്നാൾ  ഇത്രയും പ്രൗഢ ഗംബിരമായി നടത്തുന്നത്. ഇത്തരത്തിലുള്ള ഒരു  വലിയപരിപാടി നടത്തുന്നതിനുവേണ്ടിയിട്ടുള്ള എല്ലാ വിധ സഹായസഹകരണങ്ങളും  ചെയ്തു കൊടുത്ത  Grand hyper market Managing director Mr. Ayoob and City clinic mehboula എന്നിവരോട് സങ്കാടകർ അവരുടെ അകമഴിഞ്ഞ നന്ദി രേഖപ്പെടുത്തി.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## rinshad

> 


Moopar kidu avathrannam ann, 10 edukkan nokkiyappo patathath kond 25 aaki ennittum baaki kure kadhapathrangal,

----------


## kandahassan

> Moopar kidu avathrannam ann, 10 edukkan nokkiyappo patathath kond 25 aaki ennittum baaki kure kadhapathrangal,


he is scripting a film now ...............may be after 2 years he will direct prithviraj .

----------


## rinshad

> he is scripting a film now ...............may be after 2 years he will direct prithviraj .


Nannayi varatte, aareyum vedanippikathe review cheyunna oraal.

----------


## wayanadan

*MFWAI KARUNAGAPPALLY TALUK COMMITTEE
BILAL IS BACK*
*പുത്തൻ തലമുറയിലെ ആരാധകർക്ക് വേണ്ടിയും മലയാള സിനിമയിൽ മാറ്റത്തിനു തുടക്കം കുറിച്ച സ്റ്റൈലിഷ് മൂവി ബിഗ് ബി*
*മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂക്ക ബർത്ത് ഡേ സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഫാൻസ്* ഷോ
ബിഗ് ബി
റീ -റിലീസ് കരുനാഗപ്പള്ളി തരംഗം തിയേറ്ററിൽ സെപ്റ്റംബർ 22ന് ഞായറാഴ്ച്ച രാവിലെ 8മണിക്ക്
For Tickets
കരുനാഗപ്പള്ളി, പുതിയകാവ് :9656168133
 കരുനാഗപ്പള്ളി, കോഴിക്കോട് :6235230369
 ചവറ :8136844151
ചക്കുവള്ളി :9633694401
തേവലക്കര :9605117276
പന്മന :9747820822
വവ്വാക്കാവ് :8893560047
ഓച്ചിറ :8943991307
ചിറ്റുമൂല, തഴവ :9562545272
വെളുത്തമണൽ, മാരാരി തോട്ടം :7025597301
കായംകുളം :9656168133*

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*kandirunnu pokunna avatharanam*

----------


## Antonio

Fahadh Nazriya Ashik Abu WCC ozhike almost ellarum bday wish cheythu, even Suresh Gopi chettanum

----------


## emirates

Kochi teams 😠😠

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Fahadh Nazriya Ashik Abu WCC ozhike almost ellarum bday wish cheythu, even Suresh Gopi chettanum


Fahadh n nazriya arkkum wish cheyarilla.njn angane kanditilla.fahadh pand cheyarundarunnu.ipo illa.may be phone vilichu paranju kanum

----------


## jeanu007

> Fahadh Nazriya Ashik Abu WCC ozhike almost ellarum bday wish cheythu, even Suresh Gopi chettanum


I was about to post thats as well..atleast Aashiq Abu should remember that he made!! his directorial debut with Mammooka !!😤😖🤨..damn these guys!!!!..smh

----------


## twist369

> I was about to post thats as well..atleast Aashiq Abu should remember that he made!! his directorial debut with Mammooka !!😤😖🤨..damn these guys!!!!..smh


Ashiq Abu verum m#@n aanu

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Fahadh Nazriya Ashik Abu *WCC* ozhike almost ellarum bday wish cheythu, even Suresh Gopi chettanum


manju chechi wish cheythitundallo ? she is still a part of WCC right ?

----------


## kandahassan

> Fahadh Nazriya Ashik Abu WCC ozhike almost ellarum bday wish cheythu, even Suresh Gopi chettanum


nazriya okke mammotty ye father ine pole kaanunna aalanu ..pullikku thirichum makale pole kaanunna kutti aaanu ..ekm ullappol mikka divasavum nazriya ikkante 
veetil aayirikkum ennu ikka thanne paranjitund so ingane social media vazhi HBD parayanam ennu nirbandham onnum illallo ?

----------


## SachinMammookka

> nazriya okke mammotty ye father ine pole kaanunna aalanu ..pullikku thirichum makale pole kaanunna kutti aaanu ..ekm ullappol mikka divasavum nazriya ikkante 
> veetil aayirikkum ennu ikka thanne paranjitund so ingane social media vazhi HBD parayanam ennu nirbandham onnum illallo ?


Nazriya might have wished directly or she even might have been there at home for cake cutting.... athre ishtam aanu ikka and DQ

----------


## Antonio

> manju chechi wish cheythitundallo ? she is still a part of WCC right ?


Manju Chechi Wcc aano..Pullikkareede wishes post njan kandathaa,
 Virus IL illatha Manjuchechiye WCC aayi angeekarikkan paadanu

----------


## Antonio

> Nazriya might have wished directly or she even might have been there at home for cake cutting.... athre ishtam aanu ikka and DQ


Yes
Nazriya direct veettil poyi kaanum
Aa kochu DQ wife nte koode full karakkam aanu boutique IL okke 
By the way, Fahadh n Nazriya pages least updated among celebrities..
N one more, Anwar Rasheed, Martin Prakkat also forgot I think...

----------


## jithin0471

Was watching singapore onam nite in asianet
I have never seen this man so energetic , free in a stage before.. Ikka even sang a song
All thanks to pisharadi and ikka himself.. Ee energy oke kure kaalam munne kanamayrnu ennu agrahichu pokunu
Sachin 2007il ch series finalil century edukana kandapo ulla same feel
Kaanan iniyum und iyalil baaki

----------


## bilal john

> Was watching singapore onam nite in asianetI have never seen this man so energetic , free in a stage before.. Ikka even sang a songAll thanks to pisharadi and ikka himself.. Ee energy oke kure kaalam munne kanamayrnu ennu agrahichu pokunuSachin 2007il ch series finalil century edukana kandapo ulla same feelKaanan iniyum und iyalil baaki


Bhaarya-bharthaavu bandhathe patti okke kidu aayittu samsaarikkunnundaarnu

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> Was watching singapore onam nite in asianet
> I have never seen this man so energetic , free in a stage before.. Ikka even sang a song
> All thanks to pisharadi and ikka himself.. Ee energy oke kure kaalam munne kanamayrnu ennu agrahichu pokunu
> Sachin 2007il ch series finalil century edukana kandapo ulla same feel
> Kaanan iniyum und iyalil baaki


CB series alle? 117 n 91 in finals...

----------


## Mammooka fan

> manju chechi wish cheythitundallo ? she is still a part of WCC right ?


Manju is not in WCC

----------


## Dr Roy

> Fahadh Nazriya Ashik Abu WCC ozhike almost ellarum bday wish cheythu, even Suresh Gopi chettanum


sureshgopiyum mammottyum issue undelum suresh still cares for him and mammotty gas no oroblems qith him.mohanlal electn timil veedu sandarshanathinu vannapol pazhaya kalathe kurichu paranjapo mohanlaline pokki oarayumpolum pandu mammotty sahodharane poleya kandurunne ennu parayunnundu.avarude issue national awardumayi bhandapettathanennu thonunnu.

----------


## Abin thomas

> sureshgopiyum mammottyum issue undelum suresh still cares for him and mammotty gas no oroblems qith him.mohanlal electn timil veedu sandarshanathinu vannapol pazhaya kalathe kurichu paranjapo mohanlaline pokki oarayumpolum pandu mammotty sahodharane poleya kandurunne ennu parayunnundu.avarude issue national awardumayi bhandapettathanennu thonunnu.


Ah issue solve ayikanum.allel dq - suresh gopi film undavilla.

----------


## twist369

> sureshgopiyum mammottyum issue undelum suresh still cares for him and mammotty gas no oroblems qith him.mohanlal electn timil veedu sandarshanathinu vannapol pazhaya kalathe kurichu paranjapo mohanlaline pokki oarayumpolum pandu mammotty sahodharane poleya kandurunne ennu parayunnundu.avarude issue national awardumayi bhandapettathanennu thonunnu.


Aa issue okke solve aayi..

Allenkil Gokul suresh masterpiece l abinayikkumo?

Ippo thaa dq-suresh Gopi film varunnu..

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Aa issue okke solve aayi..
> 
> Allenkil Gokul suresh masterpiece l abinayikkumo?
> 
> Ippo thaa dq-suresh Gopi film varunnu..
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


King n Commissioner IL vechu thanne solved Alle...

----------


## ShahSM

> Ashiq Abu verum m#@n aanu
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Birthday wish ചെയ്യാത്തതു കൊണ്ടോ? അതൊക്കെ അവരവരുടെ ഇഷ്ടമല്ലേ? ഞാനും ആർക്കും BD wish ചെയ്യാറില്ല!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr Roy

> Aa issue okke solve aayi..
> 
> Allenkil Gokul suresh masterpiece l abinayikkumo?
> 
> Ippo thaa dq-suresh Gopi film varunnu..
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


ok.:solve aayathu arinjilla.mammottykkalla issye.suresh gopiykkanu ennu ariyam.pulikku mukheshumayum issue undaynnu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ok.:solve aayathu arinjilla.mammottykkalla issye.suresh gopiykkanu ennu ariyam.pulikku mukheshumayum issue undaynnu


Mam-SG issue entho Chennai-TVM road trip ayirunnu ennu munpu ivide aaro senior paranjittundu.

----------


## Dr Roy

> Mam-SG issue entho Chennai-TVM road trip ayirunnu ennu munpu ivide aaro senior paranjittundu.


aano.njanorthu bhoothalannadi vs kaliyattam national award issue anennu

----------


## twist369

> Birthday wish ചെയ്യാത്തതു കൊണ്ടോ? അതൊക്കെ അവരവരുടെ ഇഷ്ടമല്ലേ? ഞാനും ആർക്കും BD wish ചെയ്യാറില്ല!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Bday wish cheyyatgath kondalla...

Abu verum swaarthanaanu..

Fieldil oru avasaram nalkiya ikkaykethire avanum avante sangadanayum anaavashyamaayi kasaba issue undaakki ..


Raaaykk raamanam laalettane kuttam paranj nadanna lavan..atlast oru Padam produce cheythapol(virus) athinte promotionu avanu laalettane venam

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> aano.njanorthu bhoothalannadi vs kaliyattam national award issue anennu


Bhoothakannadi onnum oru issuueum illa bharathchandran timil ettavum kadapadullathu mammootyodu anennokke pulli paranjittundu in vanitha intervew padam illandirunna timil sthiram vilichu karayangal thirakkarundannokke paranjirunnu

----------


## Abin thomas

> ok.:solve aayathu arinjilla.mammottykkalla issye.suresh gopiykkanu ennu ariyam.pulikku mukheshumayum issue undaynnu


Solve ayi.menakayude molde kalyanathinu mammootty suresh gopiye stagil vech kettipidich  prblm ellam theernu ennu public ayi paranju.suresh kumar ath manoramayude etho oru prgminu paranjitund.

----------


## jimmy

> Mam-SG issue entho Chennai-TVM road trip ayirunnu ennu munpu ivide aaro senior paranjittundu.


some time back somebody mentioned here in fk mammootty ,sg issue started with the so called lanka movie where sg and mamtha kissing scene and the ongoing sg affairs. sgs wife requested mammootty to advice sg to behave and mammootty tried to advice him and sg did not like it andthe enmity started in 2006 i believe after the incident

----------


## Mammooka fan

Prithvi next with ikka aanoo
Fb yil oru pic kand prithvi parayunth asianet il

----------


## chackomaster

> some time back somebody mentioned here in fk mammootty ,sg issue started with the so called lanka movie where sg and mamtha kissing scene and the ongoing sg affairs. sgs wife requested mammootty to advice sg to behave and mammootty tried to advice him and sg did not like it andthe enmity started in 2006 i believe after the incident


Lanka issue-il idapettathu "vere oral" anu.. Pine aayalum aai udaku undai... Pine aayal oke aayittu ulla issue solve aai. Actually Mamukka-SG issue vere aanu.. eniku valare nannai ariyavuna "oral"  SG fans association-il undu, and SG-de personal secretary oke aayittu nalla bandham undu..  Kooduthal details onum parayunilla.. Chila samayathe Ikka-de varthanam chilarku ishttam aavillallo.. Athanu basic issue.. Pine SG nalla sensitive person aanu.. 

Pine athu Solve aayo illayo ennu njan "pulliyodu" chodhichittilla... Enodu paranjathu aaranu enno, real issue enthu aanu enno ivide parayan aagrahikunilla... Pakshe njan paranjathu 100% sathyam aanu... Lanka issue alla..

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

https://youtu.be/jYfV5WQKKwU

Outside kerala yil records onnum illa but elarudeyum samsaram vishyam ikka thanne ann❤️❤️
FACE OF INDIAN CINEMA

----------


## Mammooka fan

Prithvi to direct mammooka 
Script by murali gopi

https://youtu.be/cKLQ4W7Q888

From 21:50

----------


## Joe27

> Bday wish cheyyatgath kondalla...
> 
> Abu verum swaarthanaanu..
> 
> Fieldil oru avasaram nalkiya ikkaykethire avanum avante sangadanayum anaavashyamaayi kasaba issue undaakki ..
> 
> 
> Raaaykk raamanam laalettane kuttam paranj nadanna lavan..atlast oru Padam produce cheythapol(virus) athinte promotionu avanu laalettane venam
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


eth ntha sambavam?

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## bilal john

> 👏👏👏👏Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Ithokke pazhaya news alle

----------


## MamBlr

In a channel, Abu was praising Lal as the only star whose movies can make record collection.
Fact or not, it was obvious that he hates Mammootty now.




> Bday wish cheyyatgath kondalla...
> 
> Abu verum swaarthanaanu..
> 
> Fieldil oru avasaram nalkiya ikkaykethire avanum avante sangadanayum anaavashyamaayi kasaba issue undaakki ..
> 
> 
> Raaaykk raamanam laalettane kuttam paranj nadanna lavan..atlast oru Padam produce cheythapol(virus) athinte promotionu avanu laalettane venam
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> 👏👏👏👏
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


മേഘം ടീം!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> 👏👏👏👏
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Ith pazhaya news alle

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

😍

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


*meghathinte ksheenam theernnittilla*

----------


## Madmax

mamootty ippo act cheyuna movie ethane ....

----------


## Don David

> mamootty ippo act cheyuna movie ethane ....


Shylock 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Oadikkooo.. :Vandivittu:

----------


## Abin thomas

> 👏👏
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Ith orupad munpullatha.

----------


## twist369

> 👏👏
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Acha din aa gayaa

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammookkaa  :Love: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## sankarvp

ഏതായാലും മമ്മൂക്കക്ക് ഇരിക്കട്ടെ ഇന്ന് ഒരു സല്യൂട്ട് 🙏💙

Megastar 😍😍😍

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

...

----------


## BASH1982

> കണ്ട പാണ്ടികളുടെ പൃഷ്ഠം താങ്ങാൻ പോകാത്ത നമ്മുടെ മമ്മൂക്കക്ക് ഇരിക്കട്ടെ ഇന്ന് ഒരു സല്യൂട്ട് 🙏💙
> 
> Megastar 😍😍😍
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ikka other language side cheythathu dalapathy athum full script moniratnathe poloru directorde kayeennu medichu urappu varuthiyittu
Bheema badhrinath okkeyayittu kodikalumayittu vannapolokke poy paninokkana paranjittullathu

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Ikka other language side cheythathu dalapathy athum full script moniratnathe poloru directorde kayeennu medichu urappu varuthiyittu
> Bheema badhrinath okkeyayittu kodikalumayittu vannapolokke poy paninokkana paranjittullathu


Kaanan ishtamillatha cinema Dalapathy.. Mammootiyude naturally ulla thalayeduppu ozhicha oru mathiri role except that Mudiyath scene.. Aa orotta scene aayirunnu Megastar swaginodu neethi pularthiyath. Rajani polum picturil ninnu out aavunna Real Mega scene.. Pinne sakshal Rajani oru Tamil cinemayil Druvathil Mammootiyude koode Vikram okke ulla pole respectode nikkunna role.. Rajani movieyil oru actork kittavunna eettavum best role. Other than that last Villainmaaru Ikkaye thatti Rajani revenge edukkunnath okke enik kandirikkan pattilla. Namuk enthu Rajani.. Ippozhum manassilaavathe aa cinemayil Mammootty Rajani athrak bonding varaan ulla reason entha?? Orotta scenil angu Nanban aavunnu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

> Ikka other language side cheythathu dalapathy athum full script moniratnathe poloru directorde kayeennu medichu urappu varuthiyittu
> Bheema badhrinath okkeyayittu kodikalumayittu vannapolokke poy paninokkana paranjittullathu


ഇക്കായ്ക്കു പരിപ്പുവട മലയാളത്തിൽ മാത്രമേ താല്പര്യം ഉള്ളൂ..
അതും നായകൻ വിട്ടൊരു കളിയില്ല :Footy:

----------


## BASH1982

> Kaanan ishtamillatha cinema Dalapathy.. Mammootiyude naturally ulla thalayeduppu ozhicha oru mathiri role except that Mudiyath scene.. Aa orotta scene aayirunnu Megastar swaginodu neethi pularthiyath. Rajani polum picturil ninnu out aavunna Real Mega scene.. Pinne sakshal Rajani oru Tamil cinemayil Druvathil Mammootiyude koode Vikram okke ulla pole respectode nikkunna role.. Rajani movieyil oru actork kittavunna eettavum best role. Other than that last Villainmaaru Ikkaye thatti Rajani revenge edukkunnath okke enik kandirikkan pattilla. Namuk enthu Rajani.. Ippozhum manassilaavathe aa cinemayil Mammootty Rajani athrak bonding varaan ulla reason entha?? Orotta scenil angu Nanban aavunnu..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfo vechu best of rajaniyanu dalapathy rajani yugathil rajaniyodu kattakku ninnathum aliyan paranjapole onnu randidathu rajaniyekal score cheythittullathumaya oru nadan mammooty mathramanu
Dalapathy adyam ikka reject cheythathanu pinne joshide nirbandam karanam cheythathanennu kettutundu

----------


## BASH1982

> ഇക്കായ്ക്കു പരിപ്പുവട മലയാളത്തിൽ മാത്രമേ താല്പര്യം ഉള്ളൂ..
> അതും നായകൻ വിട്ടൊരു കളിയില്ല


Enthayalum hero ayittalle

----------


## Tigerbasskool

[quote]Originally Posted by sankarvp:
കണ്ട പാണ്ടികളുടെ പൃഷ്ഠം താങ്ങാൻ പോകാത്ത നമ്മുടെ മമ്മൂക്കക്ക് ഇരിക്കട്ടെ ഇന്ന് ഒരു സല്യൂട്ട് 🙏💙

Megastar 😍😍😍 [|quote]

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

Athaaanu Megastar swag  :Yeye: 
Hero vittu oru kaliyum illaaa ingerku

----------


## ShahSM

> Mammookkaa 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


ആളാരാ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

> ആളാരാ?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Sreenath Unnikrishnan....TGF, abraham, mamangam, 18aam padi okke pulli aayirunnu

----------


## Abin thomas

> ആളാരാ?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ee aduth irangiya ikkayude viral pics ellam ee pulli eduthatha.tgf,18am padi oke.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ee aduth irangiya ikkayude viral pics ellam ee pulli eduthatha.tgf,18am padi oke.


nalle talented payyan aaanu ...ee prayathil thanne nalle heavy works

----------


## chackomaster

https://youtu.be/wMl3MAUVswk?t=988

----------


## Abin thomas

> https://youtu.be/wMl3MAUVswk?t=988


Flatinte karyam mathram paranjal mathy.veronnum paranjekkalle  :Laughing:

----------


## twist369

> https://youtu.be/wMl3MAUVswk?t=988


Full kaanam vayya..eni bigm Padam for major Annan?

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## chackomaster

> Full kaanam vayya..eni bigm Padam for major Annan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Angane onum paranittilla athil.. Ikka athrem involvement eduthu avarde flat-nte documents oke padichu ennu kettapol pulli emotional aai... Jaada kaaran ennu nammal parayuna Ikka-de other side...

----------


## ShahSM

> Angane onum paranittilla athil.. Ikka athrem involvement eduthu avarde flat-nte documents oke padichu ennu kettapol pulli emotional aai... Jaada kaaran ennu nammal parayuna Ikka-de other side...


ഈ ഫ്ലാറ്റിന്റെ കാര്യത്തിൽ ഞാൻ സർക്കാരിനോടൊപ്പമാണ്... പ്രത്യക്ഷ നോട്ടത്തിൽ ഇത്തരം സ്ഥലങ്ങൾ കൈയേറി നിർമിച്ചവയാണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ അതിൽ invest ചെയ്യാതിരിക്കുന്നതാണ് നല്ലത്, അതിപ്പോ അതിന്റെ കടലാസൊക്കെ ശരിയാക്കീന്ന് പറഞ്ഞാലും.. ഈ കേസിൽ ഇക്ക ഇടപെടാതിരിക്കുന്നതാണ് നല്ലത്...

Btw ജലാശയം കൈയേറി നിർമ്മിച്ച എല്ലാ കെട്ടിടങ്ങളും പൊളിച്ചുമാറ്റി അതിനെ പൂർവ്വസ്ഥിതിയിലാക്കണമെന്നാണ് എന്റെ അഭിപ്രായം! തലശ്ശേരിയൊക്കെ ഇതിന്റെ ഏറ്കളിയാണ്! 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> ഈ ഫ്ലാറ്റിന്റെ കാര്യത്തിൽ ഞാൻ സർക്കാരിനോടൊപ്പമാണ്... പ്രത്യക്ഷ നോട്ടത്തിൽ ഇത്തരം സ്ഥലങ്ങൾ കൈയേറി നിർമിച്ചവയാണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ അതിൽ invest ചെയ്യാതിരിക്കുന്നതാണ് നല്ലത്, അതിപ്പോ അതിന്റെ കടലാസൊക്കെ ശരിയാക്കീന്ന് പറഞ്ഞാലും.. ഈ കേസിൽ ഇക്ക ഇടപെടാതിരിക്കുന്നതാണ് നല്ലത്...
> 
> Btw ജലാശയം കൈയേറി നിർമ്മിച്ച എല്ലാ കെട്ടിടങ്ങളും പൊളിച്ചുമാറ്റി അതിനെ പൂർവ്വസ്ഥിതിയിലാക്കണമെന്നാണ് എന്റെ അഭിപ്രായം! തലശ്ശേരിയൊക്കെ ഇതിന്റെ ഏറ്കളിയാണ്! 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



സ്ഥലം കൈയേറി വീട് പണിതതിൽ  സൂപ്പർ താരങ്ങളും  മോശമല്ലല്ലോ ?
ഇടുക്കിയിലും നാദാപുരത്തും ഒക്കെ ഇങ്ങിനെ കൈയേറിയ സ്ഥലങ്ങൾ പുള്ളിക്കും ഉണ്ടെന്നു കേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട് .
കൂടുതൽ  പറഞ്ഞാൽ  celebrity insult ആയി,പിന്നെ  ban ആയി  :Hang:

----------


## jithin0471

> CB series alle? 117 n 91 in finals...





> Was watching singapore onam nite in asianet
> I have never seen this man so energetic , free in a stage before.. Ikka even sang a song
> All thanks to pisharadi and ikka himself.. Ee energy oke kure kaalam munne kanamayrnu ennu agrahichu pokunu
> Sachin 2007il ch series finalil century edukana kandapo ulla same feel
> Kaanan iniyum und iyalil baaki


 @sachinmammooka
ithum ente thanne post aanu, mammottye pati nallathu parayanathu kanditilla ennu paranjond just quote cheythatha..njn oru karyam parayunathu vishayathinte merit nokiyaanu..allathe andamaaaya thaararadhana ente abhiprayangale swadheenakirilla

----------


## jithin0471

> CB series alle? 117 n 91 in finals...





> Was watching singapore onam nite in asianet
> I have never seen this man so energetic , free in a stage before.. Ikka even sang a song
> All thanks to pisharadi and ikka himself.. Ee energy oke kure kaalam munne kanamayrnu ennu agrahichu pokunu
> Sachin 2007il ch series finalil century edukana kandapo ulla same feel
> Kaanan iniyum und iyalil baaki


 @sachinmammooka
ithum ente thanne post aanu, mammottye pati nallathu parayanathu kanditilla ennu paranjond just quote cheythatha..njn oru karyam parayunathu vishayathinte merit nokiyaanu..allathe andamaaaya thaararadhana ente abhiprayangale swadheenakirilla

----------


## Abin thomas

> സ്ഥലം കൈയേറി വീട് പണിതതിൽ  സൂപ്പർ താരങ്ങളും  മോശമല്ലല്ലോ ?
> ഇടുക്കിയിലും നാദാപുരത്തും ഒക്കെ ഇങ്ങിനെ കൈയേറിയ സ്ഥലങ്ങൾ പുള്ളിക്കും ഉണ്ടെന്നു കേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട് .
> കൂടുതൽ  പറഞ്ഞാൽ  celebrity insult ആയി,പിന്നെ  ban ആയി


Environmental issues nd rules violation undel athu parayunnathilum thettonumilla.

Ini ulla karyam environment concern allel namuk thanne pani kittum.monsoon structure thanne mari van duranthangal arikkum varan pokunnath.

----------


## SachinMammookka

> @sachinmammooka
> ithum ente thanne post aanu, mammottye pati nallathu parayanathu kanditilla ennu paranjond just quote cheythatha..njn oru karyam parayunathu vishayathinte merit nokiyaanu..allathe andamaaaya thaararadhana ente abhiprayangale swadheenakirilla


Thanks much!!!! Orennam enkilum kanan sadhichallo u change my opinion 👏🏻

----------


## ShahSM

Doubles on movie tv (hindi dubbed) :/..

Vesham on Surya..
Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jimmy

[QUOTE=roshy;8543990]സ്ഥലം കൈയേറി വീട് പണിതതിൽ  സൂപ്പർ താരങ്ങളും  മോശമല്ലല്ലോ ?
ഇടുക്കിയിലും നാദാപുരത്തും ഒക്കെ ഇങ്ങിനെ കൈയേറിയ സ്ഥലങ്ങൾ പുള്ളിക്കും ഉണ്ടെന്നു കേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട് .
കൂടുതൽ  പറഞ്ഞാൽ  celebrity insult ആയി,പിന്നെ  ban ആയി sthalam pulli vangichittundu athu kayaeriyathanennu kure kubbuddikal paranjundakkiyathanu, aa kubbuddiyil ippol ningalum pedum, social media ennal ethavanum evidemkeri enthum prayam ennayirikkunnu yathoru verification um illathe

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*I walk around Mammookka’s house everyday ; reveals Arjun Ashokan

*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*The reason I was scared of Mammootty in the beginning | Maathu*

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

Vytila Metro Station

----------


## roshy

edited..........................

----------


## Mammooka fan

Wayfarerfilms ready to produce mammootty movie 

Stay tuned

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Wayfarerfilms ready to produce mammootty movie 
> 
> Stay tuned


playhouse productions polee parippuvada with kanyi setup anengil vendaaa...

vendathondaa ketooo  :Read:

----------


## roshy

Mammootty's Upcoming Movies Release Dates :

Mamangam - November 21
#Shylock - April 9 ( Vishu Release)
#One - June 19
#Megastar410 - August 28 (Onam Release)

#Mamangam

ഷൂട്ട്* കഴിഞ്ഞു VFX വർക്കുകൾ നടക്കുന്ന ഈ ചിത്രം നവംബർ 21നു ലോകമെമ്പാടും റിലീസ് ചെയ്യും.
4 ഭാഷകളിൽ റിലീസ് ചെയുന്ന ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ട്രൈലെർ ഗംഭീര പ്രൊമോഷനോടെ 4 ഭാഷകളിൽ ഒരേ സമയം  ഇറക്കാനാണ് പ്ലാൻ ചെയ്തേക്കുന്നത്.
പദ്മകുമാർ സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ഈ ചിത്രം പ്രൊഡ്യൂസ് ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നത് വേണു കുന്നപ്പിള്ളിയാണ്.

#Shylock

അബ്രഹാമിന് ശേഷം മമ്മുക്കയും ജോബിയും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന ഷൈലോക്ക് ഒക്ടോബർ പകുതിയോടെ ഷൂട്ടിംഗ് കംപ്ലീറ്റ് ചെയ്ത ശേഷം, മറ്റു വർക്കുകളിലേക്ക് കടക്കും, ക്രിസ്മസ് റിലീസ് ആയി പ്ലാൻ ചെയ്ത ചിത്രം, ഷൂട്ട്* നീണ്ടത് കാരണം ക്രിസ്മസിനു ഇറക്കാൻ പറ്റാത്ത സാഹചര്യം ആണ്, ജനുവരിയിലെ തമിഴ് സിനിമകളുടെ റിലീസും, ഫെബ്രുവരിയിലെ ഓഫ്* സീസണും കണക്കിലെടുത്തു വിഷുവിലെക്ക് റിലീസ് മാറ്റുവായിരുന്നു. 2 ഭാഷകളിൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്ന ഈ ചിത്രം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്നത് അജയ് വാസുദേവ് ആണ്.
2020ലെ മമ്മുക്കയുടെ ആദ്യ റിലീസ് ആയി എത്തുന്നത് ഷൈലോക് ആണ്.

#One 

മമ്മുട്ടി മുഖ്യമന്ത്രിയുടെ വേഷത്തിൽ എത്തുന്ന വൺ എന്നു പേരിട്ടേക്കുന്ന (not official) ചിത്രം സംവിധാനം ചെയുന്നത് സന്തോഷ് വിശ്വനാഥ് ആണ്,  സൂപ്പർ ഹിറ്റ്* തിരക്കഥകൃത്തുക്കൾ ആയ ബോബി-സഞ്ജയ്* ആണ് ഇതിന്റെ തിരക്കഥ.
ഒക്ടോബർ പകുതിക്കു ശേഷം ഷൂട്ട്* തുടങ്ങുന്ന ഈ ചിത്രം ഡിസംബർ പകുതിയോടെ പൂർത്തിയാക്കാൻ ആണ് തീരുമാനം, ചിത്രം ജൂൺ പകുതിയോടെ തീയേറ്ററുകളിൽ എത്തും.

#Megastar410

ഇനിയും പേരിട്ടിട്ടില്ലാത്ത സത്യൻ അന്തിക്കാട് പടത്തിലാണ്  പുതുവർഷത്തിൽ മമ്മുക്ക ആദ്യം അഭിനയിക്കുന്നത്. വർഷങ്ങൾക്ക് ശേഷമാണ് മമ്മുക്ക-സത്യൻ ടീം ഒന്നിക്കുന്നത്.
ഇക്ബാൽ കുറ്റിപ്പുറം ആണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്യുന്നത്.
ഈ ചിത്രം 2020ലെ ഓണം റിലീസ് ആയി തീയേറ്ററുകളിൽ എത്തും.

സത്യൻ അന്തിക്കാട് പടത്തിനു ശേഷം മമ്മുക്ക ഏതു പടത്തിലാണ് അഭിനയിക്കുന്നത് എന്നു ഉറപ്പായിട്ടില്ല,,  അമീർ, ബിലാൽ, വിജയ് സേതുപതി-നയൻ*താര ടീമിനൊപ്പം അഭിനയിക്കുന്ന തമിഴ് ചിത്രം ഇതിൽ ഏതെങ്കിലും ഒന്നാവാൻ ആണ് സാധ്യത.

----------


## rinshad

> Mammootty's Upcoming Movies Release Dates :
> 
> Mamangam - November 21
> #Shylock - April 9 ( Vishu Release)
> #One - June 19
> #Megastar410 - August 28 (Onam Release)
> 
> #Mamangam
> 
> ...


Ith perfect ann, shylock idayil kerathirunna mathy vishu thanne ann best time, satyan movie onathinn vanna kidukkum but karyamaaya subject movie yil indayaal mathrame vamban vijayam varuu

----------


## AUks

> Mammootty's Upcoming Movies Release Dates :
> 
> Mamangam - November 21
> #Shylock - April 9 ( Vishu Release)
> #One - June 19
> #Megastar410 - August 28 (Onam Release)
> 
> #Mamangam
> 
> ...


Inganeyanenkil kidu.....Pakshe ellaamkoodi vishuvin munp ethumenna thonnunne

----------


## roshy

> Inganeyanenkil kidu.....Pakshe ellaamkoodi vishuvin munp ethumenna thonnunne


ആരോ സ്വപ്നം കണ്ടത് എടുത്തു പോസ്റ്റ് ആക്കി ഇട്ടതാണെന്നു തോന്നുന്നു  :Cheerleader:

----------


## Raja Sha

Shylock ജനുവരിയിൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്നതാണ് നല്ലത്*.
അല്ലെങ്കിൽ പതിവ് അനുസരിച്ചു ഏപ്രിലിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി പടങ്ങൾ എല്ലാം കൂടി 1 week ഗ്യാപ്പിൽ ഇറക്കി വിടുന്നത് കാണേണ്ടി വരും

----------


## MamBlr

"One" shooting gets completed in December 2019 and release in June 2020.
This itself tells not an authentic article.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Christmas Filmsil Orennam Postpone Aayitund.. Mostly Trance or Shylock.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Christmas Filmsil Orennam Postpone Aayitund.. Mostly Trance or Shylock.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Shylock.. Allandu pinne eth?..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Shylock.. Allandu pinne eth?..


mikkavarum shylock thanne aavum..outside chances for trance too..

----------


## ShahSM

> Shylock.. Allandu pinne eth?..


Shylock മാറുന്നതാണ് നല്ലത്, അല്ലെങ്കിൽ TGFന്റെ ഇടയിൽ പുത്തൻ പണം ഇറക്കിവിട്ടത് പോലെയാവും!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## rinshad

> Christmas Filmsil Orennam Postpone Aayitund.. Mostly Trance or Shylock.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Shylock urappicho athaann nalath, big brother um delay akumenn kettu

----------


## roshy

?നിങ്ങൾ കാരണം നിങ്ങളുടെ ചുറ്റുമുള്ളവർ സന്തോഷിക്കുന്നുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ...നിങ്ങളുടെ മാതാപിതാക്കൾ ഒരു രാത്രിയെങ്കിലും മനസമാധാനത്തോടെ കിടന്ന് ഉറങ്ങുന്നുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ...അതിന് കാരണം നിങ്ങളാണെങ്കിൽ...അതാണ് achievement !?

?ഒരാൾ ജീവിതത്തിൽ വിജയിച്ചു എന്ന് പറയുന്നത് അയാളുടെ ജീവിതം മറ്റുള്ളവർക്ക് ഉപകാരപ്പെടുവോന്ന് നോക്കിയിട്ടാണ്. ഞാൻ കാരണമാണ് എന്റെ വീട്ടിലെ പട്ടിണി മാറിയത്, അച്ഛന്റെ കടങ്ങൾ തീർത്തത്, പെങ്ങമ്മാരെ കെട്ടിച്ചു വിട്ടത്, ഏട്ടനൊരു തൊഴിൽ ഉണ്ടായത്. അങ്ങനെ നോക്കുമ്പോ ഒരു വലിയ ജീവിത വിജയം നേടിയ ആളല്ലേ ഞാൻ. Successful Man...Full Successful Man !?

എന്താണ് മമ്മൂക്കാ നിങ്ങളുടെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ achievementകളിൽ ഒന്ന് ? പതിറ്റാണ്ടുകൾക്ക് ഇപ്പുറവും ഇത്* പോലെ ജീവനുള്ള സിനിമകളിൽ ഭാഗമാവാൻ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്ന മഹാനായ നടനാണ് നിങ്ങൾ. എന്താണ് മമ്മൂക്കാ നിങ്ങളുടെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ വിജയങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്ന് ? ഇന്നും ജീവിതത്തെ 100% പെർഫെക്ഷൻ നൽകി തിരശീലയിൽ എത്തിക്കാൻ പോന്ന കഴിവുള്ളവനാണ് നിങ്ങൾ. മുൻപ് ആരോ പറഞ്ഞത് പോലെ...?മമ്മൂക്ക എന്ന നടനോ താരത്തിനോ ഇനി ഒന്നും നേടാൻ ബാക്കിയില്ല, ആരെയും ചെയ്ത് ബോധിപ്പിക്കാനുമില്ല?, എന്നാലും ഇന്നും തന്റെ പാഷനെ ചേർത്ത് പിടിക്കാൻ യാതൊരു മടിയും ഒട്ടില്ല താനും. അതുകൊണ്ട് മമ്മൂക്കയെ ചൂണ്ടി കാണിച്ച് ഏതൊരാൾക്കും പറയാം - ഒരു Successful Actor...A Full Successful Actor ! വിഷമങ്ങളും ത്യാഗങ്ങളും അതിലേറെ ആഗ്രഹങ്ങളും പ്രതീക്ഷകളും പേറിയ ഈ പത്തേമാരി വെറുമൊരു സിനിമയല്ല, പറയാൻ മറന്ന് പോകുന്ന പ്രവാസ ജീവിതമാണ്...

#Mammukka 😘 #Salim_Ahmed 👏

4 Years of Pathemari ❤

----------


## perumal

https://www.filmcompanion.in/fc-decades/malayalam.html

25 finest malayalam films of the decade ft. Munnariyippu & Pathemari💓


 *Fahadh : 22fk, annayum rasoolum,maheshinte prathikaram,take off,thondimuthalum driksakshiyum, kumbalangi nights*🔥
Dq: ustad hotel, kammatipaadam
Mohanlal: drishyam
Nivin: premam
Pepe: angamaly diaries
Tovino:mayanadhi
Soubhin : sudani, kumbalangi nights

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan



----------


## Mammooka fan



----------


## ALEXI

Parippuvada allelum ikkayude oru weakness aanu  :Biggrin: 

Sreeja Ravi

Omg .. Iam soooo excited and thrilled to meet our super star .. mega star mamookka at vismaya studio this even. Even though he was enjoying his " parippuvada " in the break time he immediately got ready when I requested a click with him. And the best part is when I told him to smile ... he said .. i always think that Iam smiling when I pose but it never happens .. and finally soooo sweeet of him ... just see his laughter .. like an innocent baby he smiled with all his heart and soul . Can u imagine .. what a simple , down to earth , and a raw human being he is .. i was lucky to have this special happy selfie today . I pray God that he is blessed with all good health and happiness throughout his life . EE chiri orikkalum maayaruthe Eeshwaraaa

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Parippuvada allelum ikkayude oru weakness aanu 
> 
> Sreeja Ravi
> 
> Omg .. Iam soooo excited and thrilled to meet our super star .. mega star mamookka at vismaya studio this even. Even though he was enjoying his " parippuvada " in the break time he immediately got ready when I requested a click with him. And the best part is when I told him to smile ... he said .. i always think that Iam smiling when I pose but it never happens .. and finally soooo sweeet of him ... just see his laughter .. like an innocent baby he smiled with all his heart and soul . Can u imagine .. what a simple , down to earth , and a raw human being he is .. i was lucky to have this special happy selfie today . I pray God that he is blessed with all good health and happiness throughout his life . EE chiri orikkalum maayaruthe Eeshwaraaa


ikka na summava  :Grin:   :Band: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Parippuvada allelum ikkayude oru weakness aanu 
> 
> Sreeja Ravi
> 
> Omg .. Iam soooo excited and thrilled to meet our super star .. mega star mamookka at vismaya studio this even. Even though he was enjoying his " parippuvada " in the break time he immediately got ready when I requested a click with him. And the best part is when I told him to smile ... he said .. i always think that Iam smiling when I pose but it never happens .. and finally soooo sweeet of him ... just see his laughter .. like an innocent baby he smiled with all his heart and soul . Can u imagine .. what a simple , down to earth , and a raw human being he is .. i was lucky to have this special happy selfie today . I pray God that he is blessed with all good health and happiness throughout his life . EE chiri orikkalum maayaruthe Eeshwaraaa


Ithaara

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Naradhan

> Ithaara
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Mamoottye kandittu manassilaakatha fan .... THUFU !!!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ballu

> Ithaara
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Famous dubbing artist annu. Kavya madhavante mikavaarum ella cinemakalilum evarude voice annu

----------


## ALEXI

> Ithaara
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Pullikkari kollangalayi dubbing rangathu ulla aalanu...Kavyakkum Romakkum ottumikka padathilum ivaranu dub cheythathu...Makalum dubbing artist aanu...Raveena Ravi

----------


## Don David

> Pullikkari kollangalayi dubbing rangathu ulla aalanu...Kavyakkum Romakkum ottumikka padathilum ivaranu dub cheythathu...Makalum dubbing artist aanu...Raveena Ravi


Romaykk okke kodukkunnadh ivalaanoo....  :escape: 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> 


Ivaru thammil preshnam aanennu paranjathu theernno 👏🏻

----------


## ALEXI

> Romaykk okke kodukkunnadh ivalaanoo....  :escape: 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Makal alla amma...Makal nayantharakku josutty, bhaskar il okke voice koduthittundu

----------


## Don David

> Makal alla amma...Makal nayantharakku josutty, bhaskar il okke voice koduthittundu


Pullikaran staaril deepthi sathikku voice  koduthadh??  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

> Pullikaran staaril deepthi sathikku voice  koduthadh??  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Athu makalanu....

----------


## Don David

> Athu makalanu....


Aah best !!! Enik aa voice kelkkumpoye kalippavum !! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

> Aah best !!! Enik aa voice kelkkumpoye kalippavum !! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Enikkum ishttamalla....Ammayude voice kidu aanu

----------


## Don David

> Enikkum ishttamalla....Ammayude voice kidu aanu


Ammayude ok !!! 



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Can u imagine ..what a simple , down to earth , and a raw human being he is ..


Innathe kalathu oru upayogavum illa ingane aayathu kondu...,, brand cheyyan Padikku mister

----------


## roshy

കേരളം കണ്ട ഏറ്റവും വലിയ സംഗീത പരിപാടി ആകാൻ കരുണ, ആദ്യ ടിക്കറ്റെടുത്ത്* * മമ്മൂട്ടി ! 

Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/music...c-concert.html

----------


## Mike

Latest

----------


## Rachu

> Latest


 :Blink:  is this latest pic?

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> is this latest pic?



Yes

*​*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mKeC0SZdN4

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Mammooka fan

Njan YouTube il veruthe irunapo rajamanikyam irunu kand
Film kure pravisham kandeth kond njan ikkaude character ine sookshichu padichu appo enku manasil ayi thz is one of the best performance and character of mammooka's career
Verum oru comedy mass character anen namuk thonumenkilum Malayalam cinema il enn Alla Indian cinema il Arkum chyan patathathum onnu thodan polum patatha role Ann manikyam
Oru second paali poya bore ayi pokan sadhyatha ulla character ikka correct ingredients upayogichu mikachath Aki
Cooling glass itit polum as Senti scenes namude manasil feel undaki athu athra elupam allaa

Njan manikyathe mammootty's best 10 characters il oru idam kodukum
Njan mathram Alla mikya alkark ithu thoni kanum enn vishwasikunu

----------


## moovybuf

> Njan YouTube il veruthe irunapo rajamanikyam irunu kand
> Film kure pravisham kandeth kond njan ikkaude character ine sookshichu padichu appo enku manasil ayi thz is one of the best performance and character of mammooka's career
> Verum oru comedy mass character anen namuk thonumenkilum Malayalam cinema il enn Alla Indian cinema il Arkum chyan patathathum onnu thodan polum patatha role Ann manikyam
> Oru second paali poya bore ayi pokan sadhyatha ulla character ikka correct ingredients upayogichu mikachath Aki
> Cooling glass itit polum as Senti scenes namude manasil feel undaki athu athra elupam allaa
> 
> Njan manikyathe mammootty's best 10 characters il oru idam kodukum
> Njan mathram Alla mikya alkark ithu thoni kanum enn vishwasikunu


second u..... mass character with a very different touch.. body language, facial expressions, use of language... master class...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> second u..... mass character with a very different touch.. body language, facial expressions, use of language... master class...


Rajamanikyam in  _all time Top 10 characters_ played by Mammootty???

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Rajamanikyam in  _all time Top 10 characters_ played by Mammootty???


Jayaram paranja pole best 10 characters of Mammookka is a really complicated question.... palarkkum palathu aayirikkum chilappo common movies onnu polum illathe irikkam even OVVG....

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Rajamanikyam in  _all time Top 10 characters_ played by Mammootty???


Sure 
Manikyam enn character chythu bhalipikan bhyngara paad ulla role thanne Ann
Athan njan paranje kanumbol simple ayi thonum
Ningal ini a movie kanumbol just look the character closely

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Jayaram paranja pole best 10 characters of Mammookka is a really complicated question.... palarkkum palathu aayirikkum chilappo common movies onnu polum illathe irikkam even OVVG....


Yaaa


OVVG Mathilukal vIdheyan palerimanikyam ambedkar ithoke elarudeyum top 10 il kanum sure ann

----------


## Abin thomas

> Yaaa
> 
> 
> OVVG Mathilukal vIdheyan palerimanikyam ambedkar ithoke elarudeyum top 10 il kanum sure ann


Ente top 10il ee aduth irangiya unda yile performance und.minute notes polum marathe ulla performance.best after pranjiyettan in malayalam.

Top 10 oke kurach pada.lalettante karyathil polum top 10 performance nokkan enik pada.apozha favourite actor aya ikkayude.

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Ente top 10il ee aduth irangiya unda yile performance und.minute notes polum marathe ulla performance.best after pranjiyettan in malayalam.
> 
> Top 10 oke kurach pada.lalettante karyathil polum top 10 performance nokkan enik pada.apozha favourite actor aya ikkayude.


Njan paranja padangal listil ilathe irikilaa athoke best of Malayalam allee Soo

----------


## Abin thomas

> Njan paranja padangal listil ilathe irikilaa athoke best of Malayalam allee Soo


Yes that's for sure

----------


## moovybuf

> Rajamanikyam in  _all time Top 10 characters_ played by Mammootty???


That was a difficult character to pull off.. paali povaan nalla chance undaayirunnu... maasum comicum onnichu kondu varaan budhimuttalle... 
Padathinte overall quality nokkumbo top 10il varillaayirikkum.. pakshe that character deserves special mention...

----------


## rinshad

> Njan YouTube il veruthe irunapo rajamanikyam irunu kand
> Film kure pravisham kandeth kond njan ikkaude character ine sookshichu padichu appo enku manasil ayi thz is one of the best performance and character of mammooka's career
> Verum oru comedy mass character anen namuk thonumenkilum Malayalam cinema il enn Alla Indian cinema il Arkum chyan patathathum onnu thodan polum patatha role Ann manikyam
> Oru second paali poya bore ayi pokan sadhyatha ulla character ikka correct ingredients upayogichu mikachath Aki
> Cooling glass itit polum as Senti scenes namude manasil feel undaki athu athra elupam allaa
> 
> Njan manikyathe mammootty's best 10 characters il oru idam kodukum
> Njan mathram Alla mikya alkark ithu thoni kanum enn vishwasikunu


Athe, enikkum ikka top 30 films il rajamanikyam varillayirikkum but character top 10 il varum, nan cheruppam ayirunnappo theatre kannan poyirunnu pkd aroma but heavy rush karannam ticket kiteela appo ananthabhathrathinn poyi.  Manikyam character comedy, emotions okke pakathinn kondu poyath kannumbo albhuthapettu pookum athum athrakkum easy aayi cheytha pole thooni. Tv il eppo vannalum kannunna churukkam moviesil onn.

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Athe, enikkum ikka top 30 films il rajamanikyam varillayirikkum but character top 10 il varum, nan cheruppam ayirunnappo theatre kannan poyirunnu pkd aroma but heavy rush karannam ticket kiteela appo ananthabhathrathinn poyi.  Manikyam character comedy, emotions okke pakathinn kondu poyath kannumbo albhuthapettu pookum athum athrakkum easy aayi cheytha pole thooni. Tv il eppo vannalum kannunna churukkam moviesil onn.


Ss I am also telling abt the character

----------


## bellari

> Ss I am also telling abt the character


Ys.. Rajamaanikyam ithilum valiya heroism onnum malayala cinimayil undaayittilla... 
Aaduthommakku kottayam kunjachanil undaaya sandhadhi..

----------


## Oruvan1

> That was a difficult character to pull off.. paali povaan nalla chance undaayirunnu... maasum comicum onnichu kondu varaan budhimuttalle... 
> Padathinte overall quality nokkumbo top 10il varillaayirikkum.. pakshe that character deserves special mention...


aa charecter angine undaakkiyathu thanne mammootty aanu. 

Trivandrum slang okke mammookkayude input aanu.

----------


## Mammooka fan

> aa charecter angine undaakkiyathu thanne mammootty aanu. 
> 
> Trivandrum slang okke mammookkayude input aanu.


Ithu sathyam anenkil abhara dhairyam thanne ikkek
Onnu paali poya character aake kolam akum ayrunu

----------


## jithin0471

> Ithu sathyam anenkil abhara dhairyam thanne ikkek
> Onnu paali poya character aake kolam akum ayrunu


Athariyilllaayrno
.. Ikka sherikum vaashipidichaanu tvm slang include cheythathu, anwar was not willing at all.. Bt avasanam accept cheyendi vannu

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Athariyilllaayrno
> .. Ikka sherikum vaashipidichaanu tvm slang include cheythathu, anwar was not willing at all.. Bt avasanam accept cheyendi vannu


Tvm slang was the wow factor in that movie

----------


## Oruvan1

> Ithu sathyam anenkil abhara dhairyam thanne ikkek
> Onnu paali poya character aake kolam akum ayrunu


Anwar rasheed interviewyil paranjittund

that it was ikkas idea and anwar was actually worried. Suraj aanu dhairyam koduthath ennokke.

Ranjith aanu first athu direct cheyyendiyirunnath...
pinne angeru maari saying his time is not good.

----------


## classic

His time was indeed not good.. athanallo aa padam cheyyathirikkan thonniyath.. enthayalum aa theerumanam nannayi..




> Anwar rasheed interviewyil paranjittund
> 
> that it was ikkas idea and anwar was actually worried. Suraj aanu dhairyam koduthath ennokke.
> 
> Ranjith aanu first athu direct cheyyendiyirunnath...
> pinne angeru maari saying his time is not good.

----------


## Oruvan1

> His time was indeed not good.. athanallo aa padam cheyyathirikkan thonniyath.. enthayalum aa theerumanam nannayi..


Lol yeah. True that.

ranjith kulamaakkiyene..

theere hope and hype illaathe irangiya padam aanennu thonunnu RM.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Lol yeah. True that.
> 
> ranjith kulamaakkiyene..
> 
> theere hope and hype illaathe irangiya padam aanennu thonunnu RM.


Athe.. Ikkede padangal fdfs kandukondirunna njanokke RM 3rd day aanu kandathu.. Anneran hype Ananthabhadrathinaayirunnu.. 8 nilayil pottum ennurappicha padamayirunnu RM... But ella munvithikalum kaattil parathi padam malayala cinema yude charithramaayi... Weekday aayirunnittum 94th day Kavithayil mattini kandappolum 60+ percent aalundayirunnu...

----------


## MamBlr

Without that it would have become just an average grosser...



> Tvm slang was the wow factor in that movie

----------


## sankarvp

> Without that it would have become just an average grosser...


Yes,
Tvm slang illayirunnenkil padam maximum sadha super hit level mathram akumayirunnu.

----------


## bilal john

10 Years of pazhassiraja.fdfs at mavelikkara vallakkalil complex. ente eattavum mikacha theatre experience.ejjaadhi oolam aarunnu.....ini varumo namukk ath pole oru padam

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 10 Years of pazhassiraja.fdfs at mavelikkara vallakkalil complex. ente eattavum mikacha theatre experience.ejjaadhi oolam aarunnu.....ini varumo namukk ath pole oru padam


adutha maasam thanne varunnundu.

----------


## bilal john

> adutha maasam thanne varunnundu.


pazhassi level hype onnum so far undaakkiyittilla.ini undaayaal kollaam.....

----------


## Mammooka fan

> pazhassi level hype onnum so far undaakkiyittilla.ini undaayaal kollaam.....


Pazhassik oru advantage kooduthal undayrunu MT HARIHARAN MAMMOOKA combo but release adukumbol mamangam most hyped movie of mollywood akum nokiko

----------


## ABE

> Yaaa
> 
> 
> OVVG Mathilukal vIdheyan palerimanikyam ambedkar ithoke elarudeyum top 10 il kanum sure ann


i RATE pONTHANMADA one of the best..

----------


## Abin thomas

> 10 Years of pazhassiraja.fdfs at mavelikkara vallakkalil complex. ente eattavum mikacha theatre experience.ejjaadhi oolam aarunnu.....ini varumo namukk ath pole oru padam


Kottayam oke marakam arunnu abhilash anand onnum kanan polum pattatha van crowd.njn 6thil padikumpo entho anu release.theatril kanan pattiyilla.tvyil oke live arunnu release day.Best actor vare kottayath van celebration arunnu ikka movies release.ah kalam oke thirich varuo avo.

Ipo ellam mari.lalettan kottayam kalam pidichu.

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Kottayam oke marakam arunnu abhilash anand onnum kanan polum pattatha van crowd.njn 6thil padikumpo entho anu release.theatril kanan pattiyilla.tvyil oke live arunnu release day.Best actor vare kottayath van celebration arunnu ikka movies release.ah kalam oke thirich varuo avo.
> 
> Ipo ellam mari.lalettan kottayam kalam pidichu.


Eniku but kottayam ennum oru lalettan chayvu koodudalulla area aayitanu tgonniyitulladu... Thaangal paranjapole 2010 vare ikka too had many big hits, engilum laletanodanu poduvae chaayvu kududal

----------


## roshy

കൗമുദി ചാനലിലെ ഗോകുലം ഗോപന്റെ ഒരു ഇന്റർവ്യൂ കണ്ടു .
പഴശ്ശി ഒരു വല്യ വിജയം ആണെന്ന് പുള്ളി വളരെ വ്യക്തമായി പറയുന്നു .
പഴശി flop ആണെന്ന് രോധിച്ചവർ ഇവിടെയും ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു  :Ayyo:

----------


## moovybuf

> i RATE pONTHANMADA one of the best..


Ponthanmaada & Videhyan came in same year.. how much more extreme characters can one get...brilliance

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> Ponthanmaada & Videhyan came in same year.. how much more extreme characters can one get...brilliance


Vidheyan...... enna character aanu athu..... one of my all time favorite.... also kutty srank.... aa range olla manushyan aanu.... ippo oru maathiri thekku vadakku expression kodukkenne.... enikki deshyam thonnunnathu ee karuathil aanu....

----------


## classic

peranbu, unda onnum kandille?




> Vidheyan...... enna character aanu athu..... one of my all time favorite.... also kutty srank.... aa range olla manushyan aanu.... ippo oru maathiri thekku vadakku expression kodukkenne.... enikki deshyam thonnunnathu ee karuathil aanu....

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Eniku but kottayam ennum oru lalettan chayvu koodudalulla area aayitanu tgonniyitulladu... Thaangal paranjapole 2010 vare ikka too had many big hits, engilum laletanodanu poduvae chaayvu kududal


Kottayam ennum Lalettan movies aayirunnu strong

----------


## roshy

> Kottayam ennum Lalettan movies aayirunnu strong


തൊമ്മനും മക്കളും കോട്ടയത്ത് രാജമാണിക്യത്തെക്കാൾ collect ചെയ്തെന്നു കേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്

----------


## SachinMammookka

> തൊമ്മനും മക്കളും കോട്ടയത്ത് രാജമാണിക്യത്തെക്കാൾ collect ചെയ്തെന്നു കേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്


Oru movie vechu compare cheyyan okkillallo generally Lal movies perform better in Kottayam than ikka movies.... Kochi Ikka fort aayirunnu ippo thirinju

----------


## Abin thomas

> Eniku but kottayam ennum oru lalettan chayvu koodudalulla area aayitanu tgonniyitulladu... Thaangal paranjapole 2010 vare ikka too had many big hits, engilum laletanodanu poduvae chaayvu kududal


Ikka fort anennu paranjillalo.release celebrate cheythirunnu ennalle paranjath.

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## frincekjoseph

sathyan Anthikad - Ikka
Joshy - Ikka
K.Madhu - Ikka

2020

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## sudeepdayal

Kasaba fight choreography aaranu?? Ikkayude one of the best fight.. Ithile Bhavani fightinekkal Kidu aanu last Sambathumayittulla fight.. Fast punch okke Oru rakshayum illayurunnu.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Upcoming Movies to release 

Mamangam - Nov 21 
Shylock - Dec 21 

Shooting Schedule 

ONE 
CBI 5
Joshy movie
Sathyan Movie 
Bilal 


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

> Upcoming Movies to release 
> 
> Mamangam - Nov 21 
> Shylock - Dec 21 
> 
> Shooting Schedule 
> 
> ONE 
> CBI 5
> ...


Pinne 
Kunjachan
Ameer
Maraykkar
Karnan 

Ini nammal angu sughikkum

----------


## Dasettan

> Pinne 
> Kunjachan
> Ameer
> Maraykkar
> Karnan 
> 
> Ini nammal angu sughikkum


Ethil ameer mathrame nadakkum ennu hope ullu..

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

Karangi thirinju
Oduvil 
Aa randamoozham koodi 
Mammookkaykku kittiyal kollamayirunnu..
(Athyagraham.. MT vicharichal oru twist last undayibkoodennilla)

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Karangi thirinju
> Oduvil 
> Aa randamoozham koodi 
> Mammookkaykku kittiyal kollamayirunnu..
> (Athyagraham.. MT vicharichal oru twist last undayibkoodennilla)


Ss MT sir onnu manasu vecha athu ikkek kittum

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Ethil ameer mathrame nadakkum ennu hope ullu..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk


Karnan pavam angeru script um theerth irikuvaa nthanavo nadakathe 😭😭🥺🥺

----------


## twist369

രണ്ട്  വർഷം  മുമ്പ്  ഫിലിംഫയർ അവാർഡിലെ  ഒരു  ഫോട്ടോയാണ്  ആദ്യത്തേത്.. 

നൽകുന്നത് ഇന്ത്യൻ  സിനിമയിലെ മെഗാസ്റ്റാറുകളിൽ ഒന്നായ  ചിരഞ്ജീവി.. സ്വീകരിക്കുന്നത്  മറ്റൊരു മെഗാസ്റ്റാറായ നമ്മുടെ  സ്വന്തം  മമ്മൂക്കയും.. 

ഇതിൽ  ഒരു  മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ  കുറെ  നാളുകളായി  സിനിമയിൽ  നിന്നൊക്കെ  മാറി  നിൽക്കുകയായിരുന്നു..

മറ്റെയാൾ  പത്തേമാരി  എന്ന  സിനിമയിലെ  അഭിനയത്തിന്  മികച്ച  മലയാളം  നടനുള്ള  അവാർഡും സ്വീകരിച്ചു  നിൽക്കുന്നു.. 

രണ്ടാമത്തെ  ചിത്രം.. 

ഏതാനും  വര്ഷങ്ങള്ക്ക്  മുൻപ്  ഇന്ത്യൻ  സിനിമയിൽ  മികച്ച  നടനുള്ള  നാഷണൽ അവാർഡ്*  ഏറ്റവും  കൂടുതൽ  നേടിയത്  മൂന്ന്  പേര്  മാത്രമായിരുന്നു.. 
ബോളിവുഡിന്റെ  ബിഗ്*ബി  ബച്ചേട്ടനും, തമിഴകത്തിന്റെ  സ്വന്തം ഉലകനായകൻ  കമൽ ഹസ്സനും പിന്നെ  നമ്മുടെ സ്വന്തം  മമ്മൂക്കയും.. 
ഇവർ  മൂന്ന്  പേരും  മൂന്നു തവണ  അവാർഡ്*  നേടി  സമാസമം  നില്കുകയായിരിന്നു.. 
ഈയിടെ  വീണ്ടും  ഒരു  അവാർഡ്  നേടി  ബച്ചേട്ടൻ  ഇവരെ  കടത്തിവെട്ടി.. 
ഉലകനായകൻ  സിനിമകളിൽ  നിന്നൊക്കെ  മാറി നിന്ന്  രാഷ്ട്രീയത്തിൽ  ഇറങ്ങി.. 
മറ്റേ  പുള്ളി  ദെ.. പേരന്പ്  എന്ന  സിനിമയ്ക്ക്  മികച്ച  തമിഴ്  നടനുള്ള  ന്യൂസ്* 18 അവാർഡും  നേടി  നിൽക്കുകയാണ്.. 

ഒപ്പം  ഉണ്ടായവരും  പിറകേ  വന്നവരും  കളം  വിട്ടപ്പോഴും ഇങ്ങേര്  ഇങ്ങനെ  നിൽക്കുകയാണ് 🥰

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammookka At Mahalakshmi's Bday Celebration  :Band: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dasettan

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

hfffff ... 





> Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## ShahSM

> 


ഷർട്ടിന്റെ കാര്യമാണോ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jayan 369

@mammukka - #MT- #Hariharan - #LibertyBasheer

Expecting in 2021 ! 

https://t.co/eKQt4Kra2j

----------


## Mammooka fan

> @mammukka - #MT- #Hariharan - #LibertyBasheer
> 
> Expecting in 2021 ! 
> 
> https://t.co/eKQt4Kra2j


HARIHARAN ikka move und
Athu urap Ann
Inale Oru hint um thannu

----------


## Mammooka fan

The best combo in Malayalam ikka MT HARIHARAN

inale njan Sherikum surprise ayi poyi HARIHARAN ikkaye pati paranjth ketapol pullik ikkaye bhyngara ishtam anenn athil innu vektham Ann

Payyane pole nilkuna kandile enn  🤣🤣🤣🤣 ikkaye

----------


## sudeepdayal

> The best combo in Malayalam ikka MT HARIHARAN
> 
> inale njan Sherikum surprise ayi poyi HARIHARAN ikkaye pati paranjth ketapol pullik ikkaye bhyngara ishtam anenn athil innu vektham Ann
> 
> Payyane pole nilkuna kandile enn  🤣🤣🤣🤣 ikkaye


Hariharan ithra vachalan aayi ithu vare kandittilla.. Angerude oru vidham interviews okke kaanarund.. Mammootiye bayankara ishtam aanelum he never praise someone like this.. Maybe bayankara impressed aayittundaavum how Mammootty update himself..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Waiting for a MT-Hariharan-Ikka movie............

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## twist369

> 


DQ aa parisarath povaathirikkatte

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

😍

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Prachi stage il ninnu mammooka ye pati pokki adichu kond irunapo mammooka parayunu character ine pati parayan
Pokki adi kelkan ishtam ilatha Oru manushyan

----------


## emirates

> 😍
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Madiyil Keri irikkathathu bagyam 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Prachi stage il ninnu mammooka ye pati pokki adichu kond irunapo mammooka parayunu character ine pati parayan
> Pokki adi kelkan ishtam ilatha Oru manushyan


Ennit venam athinum trolls kittan.innathe kalath onnum mindathirikunnatha nallath.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Madiyil Keri irikkathathu bagyam 
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Sherikkum ithanu sambhavam.photograpaherk kazhiv kurach koodi poyatha😂😂😂

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Band:   :Band: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

One & Only Hero Mammootty. From malayalam film industry..

ഇതിൽ മമ്മൂക്കക്ക് കൊടുത്ത ടാഗ് കണ്ടോ.."The master"....
ലാലേട്ടൻ പറഞ്ഞപ്പോലെ ഇവരൊക്കെ അഭിനയം പഠിച്ച സ്കൂളിലെ Head"Master"...,😜😜
അവരത് സമർത്ഥികൻ എഴുതിയിരിക്കുന്നത് മഹേഷിന്റെ പ്രതികരത്തിലെ സൗബിന്റെ ഡയലോഗും.."മമ്മൂക്ക ഇപ്പോ എന്നാ റോള് വേണേലും ചെയ്യും......."
Yes an actor who can be the master of all other actors..

In Dileesh Pothan?s Maheshinte Prathikaaram (2016), Soubin Shahir?s Crispin inadvertently elaborates on the versatility of ?Mammookka,? the actor-for-hire nature of the megastar that Crispin bills as disadvantageous over the state?s other darling, Mohanlal. He says, ?Mammootty plays every role?tree climber, tea shop owner, a fool. But Lal plays only ?top class? (upper-caste) roles? Varma, Nair, Menon.? Ranging from art-house to mainstream, Mammootty ruled the better part of 1980s-90s Malayalam cinema with gems like New Delhi (1987), Oru Vadakkan Veeragatha (1989) and the Sethurama Iyer CBI franchise. This year?s Unda turned out to be a glorious comeback vehicle, where audiences rediscovered his signature near-invisible performance cred with the role of a police officer spurred into action in Naxal-heavy Chhattisgarh.

----------


## roshy

Tracked സെന്ററുകളിൽ കളക്ഷൻ ഇല്ലാഞ്ഞിട്ടും ഇതൊക്കെ എങ്ങിനെ ഒപ്പിക്കുന്നു 🤔

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Tracked സെന്ററുകളിൽ കളക്ഷൻ ഇല്ലാഞ്ഞിട്ടും ഇതൊക്കെ എങ്ങിനെ ഒപ്പിക്കുന്നു 🤔


Yathra Unda and Peranbu......

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Sherikkum ithanu sambhavam.photograpaherk kazhiv kurach koodi poyatha😂😂😂
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Ithu alla munnathe photos thanne aanu sambhavam.... fan aayi poyatha....

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...26108&sfnsn=mo

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


The master 😍😍😍🥰🥰🥰

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Tracked സെന്ററുകളിൽ കളക്ഷൻ ഇല്ലാഞ്ഞിട്ടും ഇതൊക്കെ എങ്ങിനെ ഒപ്പിക്കുന്നു 🤔


Coz of awesome performance

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


💪💪💪


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

Master of the masses!!!

----------


## Abin thomas

...............

----------


## moovybuf

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


The plain truth is that there is no actor in India  who can boast of the sheer diversity of characters that mammooty has done ... 

Mammooty must have done more characters from different starta of society than any one else ... Real characters ... Not just the common man.. but those that r not common as well...

----------


## Don David

> The plain truth is that there is no actor in India  who can boast of the sheer diversity of characters that mammooty has done ... 
> 
> Mammooty must have done more characters from different starta of society than any one else ... Real characters ... Not just the common man.. but those that r not common as well...


:legend: 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

ഗ്രോസ്സും, കോടികളുടെ കണക്കും തള്ളലും ഒന്നും അല്ല...

1981 മുതൽ 2019 വരെ ഓരോ വർഷവും ഉള്ള മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ വ്യതിരിക്തമായ വ്യത്യസ്ത ധ്രുവങ്ങളിൽ ഉള്ള, സൂക്ഷ്മ ഭാവ അഭിനയ പ്രാധാന്യം മാത്രം കണക്കിലെടുത്ത,    ടോപ്പ് ക്ലാസ് ഫിലിംസ് മാത്രം ഉള്ള , കമർഷ്യൽ  success പരിഗണിക്കത്ത  ഒരു ലിസ്റ്റ്.
ഇതിനോട് കിടപിടിക്കുന്ന ഒന്ന്* ലോകത്തൊരു നടനും കാണില്ല!!

1980. മേള

1981. അഹിംസ, തൃഷ്ണ

1982.  യവനിക

1983. കൂടെവിടെ

1984. അടിയൊഴുക്കുകൾ, കാണാമറയത്

1985. യാത്ര, നിറക്കൂട്ടു

1986. അരപ്പട്ട കെട്ടിയ ഗ്രാമത്തിൽ, ആവനാഴി

1987. തനിയാവർത്തനം, അനന്തരം, ന്യൂഡല്ഹി

1988. മറ്റൊരാൾ, 1921

1989. ഒരു വടക്കൻ വീരഗാഥ, മൃഗയ, മഹായാനം

1990. അയ്യർ ദി ഗ്രേറ്റ്

1991. അമരം, ദളപതി(തമിഴ്)

1992. സൂര്യമാനസം, സ്വതികിരണം (തെലുങ്ക്)

1993. വാത്സല്യം, ധ്രുവം

1994.  വിധേയൻ, പൊന്തൻ മാട, സുകൃതം

1995. ഓർമകൾ ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കണം, മഴയെത്തും മുൻപേ

1996. ഉദ്യാന പാലകൻ

1997. ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടി

1998. ഇലവങ്കോട് ദേശം, മരുമലർച്ചി (തമിഴ്)

1999. വിവേകാനന്ദ(ഹിന്ദി), കണ്ടുകൊണ്ടേ ൻ (തമിഴ്)

2000. അംബേദ്കർ(ഇംഗ്ലീഷ്)

2001. ആനന്ദം(തമിഴ്)

2002. ഡാനി

2003. Shafaq (ഹിന്ദി)

2004. കാഴ്ച, വിശ്വതുളസി (തമിഴ്)

2005. രാജമാണിക്യം, രാപ്പകൽ

2006. കറുത്ത പക്ഷികൾ, പളുങ്ക്, സൗ ജൂട് എക് സച്ച (ഹിന്ദി)

2007. കയ്യൊപ്പ്, ഒരേകടൽ, ബിഗ് ബി

2008. കഥ പറയുമ്പോൾ

2009. ലൗഡ് സ്*പീക്കർ, പഴശ്ശിരാജ, പലേറിമാണിക്യം

2010. കുട്ടിസ്രാങ്ക്, പ്രാഞ്ചിയേട്ടൻ, യുഗപുരുഷൻ

2011. ബോംബെ മാര്ച്ച് 12

2012. ബാവുട്ടിയുടെ നാമത്തിൽ

2013. കുഞ്ഞനന്തന്റെ കട, ഇമ്മാനുവേൽ

2014.. മുന്നറിയിപ്പ്, ബാല്യകാലസഖി, വർഷം

2015. പത്തേമാരി

2016. പുതിയ നിയമം

2017. പുത്തൻ പണം

2018. അങ്കിൾ

2019. പേരൻപ്, യാത്ര, ഉണ്ട

----------


## roshy

1989 mathilukal undu





> ഗ്രോസ്സും, കോടികളുടെ കണക്കും തള്ളലും ഒന്നും അല്ല...
> 
> 1981 മുതൽ 2019 വരെ ഓരോ വർഷവും ഉള്ള മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ വ്യതിരിക്തമായ വ്യത്യസ്ത ധ്രുവങ്ങളിൽ ഉള്ള, സൂക്ഷ്മ ഭാവ അഭിനയ പ്രാധാന്യം മാത്രം കണക്കിലെടുത്ത,    ടോപ്പ് ക്ലാസ് ഫിലിംസ് മാത്രം ഉള്ള , കമർഷ്യൽ  success പരിഗണിക്കത്ത  ഒരു ലിസ്റ്റ്.
> ഇതിനോട് കിടപിടിക്കുന്ന ഒന്ന്* ലോകത്തൊരു നടനും കാണില്ല!!
> 
> 1980. മേള
> 
> 1981. അഹിംസ, തൃഷ്ണ
> 
> ...

----------


## Naradhan

> ഗ്രോസ്സും, കോടികളുടെ കണക്കും തള്ളലും ഒന്നും അല്ല...
> 
> 1981 മുതൽ 2019 വരെ ഓരോ വർഷവും ഉള്ള മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ വ്യതിരിക്തമായ വ്യത്യസ്ത ധ്രുവങ്ങളിൽ ഉള്ള, സൂക്ഷ്മ ഭാവ അഭിനയ പ്രാധാന്യം മാത്രം കണക്കിലെടുത്ത,    ടോപ്പ് ക്ലാസ് ഫിലിംസ് മാത്രം ഉള്ള , കമർഷ്യൽ  success പരിഗണിക്കത്ത  ഒരു ലിസ്റ്റ്.
> *ഇതിനോട് കിടപിടിക്കുന്ന ഒന്ന്* ലോകത്തൊരു നടനും കാണില്ല!!*


This is nothing but a baseless allegation ... First of all you don't know all the actors in the world. Second, any fan would claim such a list for his actor/actress. Consider Naseer, He acted in more films than Mam and done all varieties of character.

----------


## SachinMammookka

> This is nothing but a baseless allegation ... First of all you don't know all the actors in the world. Second, any fan would claim such a list for his actor/actress. Consider Naseer, He acted in more films than Mam and done all varieties of character.


Oru paridhi okke venam comparison... Naseer and Mammookka 🤫

----------


## moovybuf

> This is nothing but a baseless allegation ... First of all you don't know all the actors in the world. Second, any fan would claim such a list for his actor/actress. Consider Naseer, He acted in more films than Mam and done all varieties of character.


Come up with an interesting list for an actor... Would make a good study

----------


## Naradhan

> Oru paridhi okke venam comparison... Naseer and Mammookka 狼


Thanikku Kiddies Mode-e pattu ennu vechaal Njaan Lalettane vilikkaam ...  :Engane:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 1989 mathilukal undu


CBI Ikkede cake walk ayirikkumalle???

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Thanikku Kiddies Mode-e pattu ennu vechaal Njaan Lalettane vilikkaam ...


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## sankarvp

> ഗ്രോസ്സും, കോടികളുടെ കണക്കും തള്ളലും ഒന്നും അല്ല...
> 
> 1981 മുതൽ 2019 വരെ ഓരോ വർഷവും ഉള്ള മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ വ്യതിരിക്തമായ വ്യത്യസ്ത ധ്രുവങ്ങളിൽ ഉള്ള, സൂക്ഷ്മ ഭാവ അഭിനയ പ്രാധാന്യം മാത്രം കണക്കിലെടുത്ത,    ടോപ്പ് ക്ലാസ് ഫിലിംസ് മാത്രം ഉള്ള , കമർഷ്യൽ  success പരിഗണിക്കത്ത  ഒരു ലിസ്റ്റ്.
> ഇതിനോട് കിടപിടിക്കുന്ന ഒന്ന്* ലോകത്തൊരു നടനും കാണില്ല!!
> 
> 1980. മേള
> 
> 1981. അഹിംസ, തൃഷ്ണ
> 
> ...


🏃🏃🏃
ഇലവങ്കോട്, ബാവൂട്ടി, ബാല്യകാലസഖി, പുതിയ നിയമം...etc ഒക്കെയുള്ള ബല്ലാത്ത ലിസ്റ്റ്, അച്ചാദിൻ കൂടി ഇടാമായിരുന്നു 😂

നിങ്ങൾ കട്ടഫാൻസിന് ഇതൊക്കെ വല്ല്യ സംഭവം ആയിരിക്കും എന്ന് വച്ച് മറ്റുള്ളവർ 🤗

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ഗ്രോസ്സും, കോടികളുടെ കണക്കും തള്ളലും ഒന്നും അല്ല...
> 
> 1981 മുതൽ 2019 വരെ ഓരോ വർഷവും ഉള്ള മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ വ്യതിരിക്തമായ വ്യത്യസ്ത ധ്രുവങ്ങളിൽ ഉള്ള, സൂക്ഷ്മ ഭാവ അഭിനയ പ്രാധാന്യം മാത്രം കണക്കിലെടുത്ത,    ടോപ്പ് ക്ലാസ് ഫിലിംസ് മാത്രം ഉള്ള , കമർഷ്യൽ  success പരിഗണിക്കത്ത  ഒരു ലിസ്റ്റ്.
> ഇതിനോട് കിടപിടിക്കുന്ന ഒന്ന്* ലോകത്തൊരു നടനും കാണില്ല!!
> 
> 1980. മേള
> 
> 1981. അഹിംസ, തൃഷ്ണ
> 
> ...


Mark cheythavayude koode mattullava cherthu veykkan polum padilla.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Mark cheythavayude koode mattullava cherthu veykkan polum padilla.


Ayyer The Great, Kayyoppokke kidukkan performance alle..

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ayyer The Great, Kayyoppokke kidukkan performance alle..


Diamonds are diamonds, gold is gold.
The list even included some copper.

----------


## kannan

> Oru paridhi okke venam comparison... Naseer and Mammookka 狼


Tricky Comparisons are the best way to defy...  :Wink:

----------


## kannan

> Diamonds are diamonds, gold is gold.
> The list even included some copper.


Ok ..
Diamonds um Goldum orumichu kidakkatte . . . both r precious na  :Engane: 

Silver um Vengalavum steelum scrapum okke vere kidakkatte

----------


## kannan

> Thanikku Kiddies Mode-e pattu ennu vechaal Njaan Lalettane vilikkaam ...


Nardhan vaha . . . Lalettante oru List poratte ....
Goldum Diamondum maathram mathi  :Wink:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ok ..
> Diamonds um Goldum orumichu kidakkatte . . . both r precious na 
> 
> Silver um Vengalavum steelum scrapum okke vere kidakkatte


angane ippo onnichu kidathenda, cheyy ....  :Shameonu:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Nardhan vaha . . . Lalettante oru List poratte ....
> Goldum Diamondum maathram mathi


athokke Mohanlal thread-il..............

----------


## kannan

> athokke Mohanlal thread-il..............



Oho .. . ibide athokke ayithamaano . . .

India is my country. All Indians are my Brothers and Sisters . . . .

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ithokke ok

Ithu evidunnu vannu????

2003. Shafaq (ഹിന്ദി)





> ഗ്രോസ്സും, കോടികളുടെ കണക്കും തള്ളലും ഒന്നും അല്ല...
> 
> 1981 മുതൽ 2019 വരെ ഓരോ വർഷവും ഉള്ള മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ വ്യതിരിക്തമായ വ്യത്യസ്ത ധ്രുവങ്ങളിൽ ഉള്ള, സൂക്ഷ്മ ഭാവ അഭിനയ പ്രാധാന്യം മാത്രം കണക്കിലെടുത്ത,    ടോപ്പ് ക്ലാസ് ഫിലിംസ് മാത്രം ഉള്ള , കമർഷ്യൽ  success പരിഗണിക്കത്ത  ഒരു ലിസ്റ്റ്.
> ഇതിനോട് കിടപിടിക്കുന്ന ഒന്ന്* ലോകത്തൊരു നടനും കാണില്ല!!
> 
> 1980. മേള
> 
> 1981. അഹിംസ, തൃഷ്ണ
> 
> ...

----------


## kannan

> Ithokke ok
> 
> Ithu evidunnu vannu????
> 
> 2003. Shafaq (ഹിന്ദി)


Aaa silma kandittundavilla . . athaa listil vannathu  :Laughing:

----------


## Naradhan

> Nardhan vaha . . . Lalettante oru List poratte ....
> Goldum Diamondum maathram mathi


Dialogue adikkan vendi adichu ennu mathram .... Ivarude okke nalla cinemakal ellaavarkkum ariyaam .... Pakshe ellaa yearilum ivarkku oru nalla cinema enkilum undennu varuthy theerkkan onnum vayya ...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Angine oru Silma irangiyittilla...............




> Aaa silma kandittundavilla . . athaa listil vannathu

----------


## BASH1982

> Ithokke ok
> 
> Ithu evidunnu vannu????
> 
> 2003. Shafaq (ഹിന്ദി)


With raveena tandon
Shoot complete cheythathanu release cheythittilla
Ikka as judge

----------


## frincekjoseph

> With raveena tandon
> Shoot complete cheythathanu release cheythittilla
> Ikka as judge


Ithaanu Mammooty Hindi Movies - Athil Ek Din Anjane Mein aanu release avathirunathu

*Hindi[edit]*Year
Movie
Role
Direction
Ref.

2008
_Halla Bol_
Guest Appearance
Rajkumar Santhoshi


2006
_Ek Din Anjane Mein_
Not released
Bappaditya Roy


2005
_Sau Jhooth Ek Sach - The Uninvited_
Inspector Vivek
Bappaditya Roy
[44]

1998
_Swami Vivekananda_
Guest Appearance
G V Iyer
[45]

1993
_Dhartiputra_
Kapil Dev Singh
Iqbal Durrani
[46]

1990
_Triyathri_
_Mathew_
Parvati Menon
[47]

----------


## kannan

> Ithaanu Mammooty Hindi Movies - Athil Ek Din Anjane Mein aanu release avathirunathu
> 
> *Hindi[edit]*
> 
> Year
> Movie
> Role
> Direction
> Ref.
> ...



https://www.rediff.com/entertai/2001/jun/13mam.htm

----------


## bilal john

> Mark cheythavayude koode mattullava cherthu veykkan polum padilla.


mark cheythittullathil pathemariyekkaal kidilan performance aanu unda and kaiyoppu

----------


## Don David

> mark cheythittullathil pathrmariyekkaal kidilan performance aanu unda and kaiyoppu


Kaiyoppu Class act aanu !! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

Character  selection nadathiyaal puthan panathile shenayi kku oppam pidikkan 2010 sheshamulla oru character um pattilla.. Venamenkil pranchi ettane kuttam.. Puthenpanam padam renjith nashipichu enkilum shenayi immathiri range aarnnu chumma kalippu maathram mathiyayirunnu.. Aa chekkante purake poyi character nte depth kalajhu..

----------


## roshy

aa listil mathilukal illa .vadkkan veera ghadhayude koode national awardinu parighanicha movie aanu

----------


## frincekjoseph

Pakshe angine oru movieye patti vere evideyum reference illa ennu thonnunu




> https://www.rediff.com/entertai/2001/jun/13mam.htm

----------


## kannan

> Pakshe angine oru movieye patti vere evideyum reference illa ennu thonnunu



Annu Shoot okke nadannatha ..

pinne entharaayo entho  :Laughing:

----------


## Dasettan

> Character  selection nadathiyaal puthan panathile shenayi kku oppam pidikkan 2010 sheshamulla oru character um pattilla.. Venamenkil pranchi ettane kuttam.. Puthenpanam padam renjith nashipichu enkilum shenayi immathiri range aarnnu chumma kalippu maathram mathiyayirunnu.. Aa chekkante purake poyi character nte depth kalajhu..


❤

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Ithaanu Mammooty Hindi Movies - Athil Ek Din Anjane Mein aanu release avathirunathu
> 
> *Hindi[edit]*Year
> Movie
> Role
> Direction
> Ref.
> 
> 2008
> ...


Shafaq they renamed as Ek Din Anjaane mein.. But aa movie irangiyittilla.. Same directorude pinne Sau Joot Ek Sach enna movie cheyth release aayi..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

> Diamonds are diamonds, gold is gold.
> The list even included some copper.


ഈ ലിസ്റ്റ് 1980 മുതൽ എല്ലാ വർഷവും മമ്മൂട്ടി നിലവാരമുള്ള ഒരു ചിത്രം എങ്കിലും ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട് എന്നു സ്ഥാപിക്കാൻ ശ്രമിക്കുന്ന ഒന്നാണ്. അല്പം ദാരിദ്ര്യം വന്നിട്ടുള്ള വർഷങ്ങളിൽ ആണ് ബവുട്ടിയും, പുതിയ നിയമവും ഒക്കെ ഉൾപ്പെടുത്തിയത്. ബാക്കിയെല്ലാം ഒരു തരത്തിൽ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ മറ്റൊരു തരത്തിൽ ക്രിട്ടിക്കൽ acclaimation കിട്ടിയിട്ടുള്ളതാണ്.
മിക്കപ്പോഴും കമർഷ്യൽ സിനിമകളിൽ തന്നെ തളയ്ക്കപ്പെട്ടു  കിടക്കുന്ന മറ്റു  താരങ്ങൾ ക്കൊന്നും ഇത്തരം ഒരു ലിസ്റ്റ് തയ്യാറാക്കാൻ പറ്റുമോ? പല വർഷവും മിസ്സിങ് ഉണ്ടാവും

----------


## Raja Sha

> Ithokke ok
> 
> Ithu evidunnu vannu????
> 
> 2003. Shafaq (ഹിന്ദി)


അങ്ങനെ ഒരു parallel സിനിമ ബാപ്പാദിത്യ റേ എന്ന സംവിദയകൻ , കയ്യൊപ്പ് ഒക്കെ പോലെ വളരെ കുറഞ്ഞ ദിവസങ്ങളിൽ കുറഞ്ഞ ചിലവിൽ ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട്.
രവീണ ടണ്ഠൻ ഒക്കെ കാസ്റ്റിംഗിൽ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു.
തിയേറ്റർ റീലീസ് ഒന്നും ഉണ്ടായിട്ടില്ല.
ഏതോ ഫെസ്റിവലിലും, ടൂർദര്ശനിലും ഒക്കെ മാത്രം ആണ് പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ചത് എന്നു തോന്നുന്നു.
മാതൃഭൂമി മമ്മൂട്ടി സ്പെഷ്യലിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി filmographiയിൽ ഈ പേരൊക്കെ വന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്

----------


## wayanadan

മലയാള ഭാഷയെ അതിന്റെ വ്യത്യസ്തമായ പ്രാദേശികഭേദത്തോടെ, അതേ തനിമയിൽ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന കാര്യത്തിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വെല്ലാൻ ആരുമില്ല. കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്റെ മാനറിസറങ്ങള്* പഠിച്ചെടുക്കുമ്പോള്* മമ്മൂട്ടി കാണിക്കാറുള്ള സൂക്ഷ്മതയെ കുറിച്ച് പല സംവിധായകരും വാചാലരാവാറുണ്ട്. ഇത്തരം ഭാഷാവ്യത്യാസങ്ങള്* അനായാസേന അവതരിപ്പിക്കാന്* കഴിയുന്നുവെന്നത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പ്രത്യേകതയാണ്  
*സംവിധായകൻ സിദ്ദിഖ്*

----------


## frincekjoseph

> Shafaq they renamed as Ek Din Anjaane mein.. But aa movie irangiyittilla.. Same directorude pinne Sau Joot Ek Sach enna movie cheyth release aayi..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Ithaanu Mammooty Hindi Movies - Athil Ek Din Anjane Mein aanu release avathirunathu
> 
> *Hindi[edit]*
> 
> Year
> Movie
> Role
> Direction
> Ref.
> ...





> അങ്ങനെ ഒരു parallel സിനിമ ബാപ്പാദിത്യ റേ എന്ന സംവിദയകൻ , കയ്യൊപ്പ് ഒക്കെ പോലെ വളരെ കുറഞ്ഞ ദിവസങ്ങളിൽ കുറഞ്ഞ ചിലവിൽ ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട്.
> രവീണ ടണ്ഠൻ ഒക്കെ കാസ്റ്റിംഗിൽ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു.
> തിയേറ്റർ റീലീസ് ഒന്നും ഉണ്ടായിട്ടില്ല.
> ഏതോ ഫെസ്റിവലിലും, ടൂർദര്ശനിലും ഒക്കെ മാത്രം ആണ് പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ചത് എന്നു തോന്നുന്നു.
> മാതൃഭൂമി മമ്മൂട്ടി സ്പെഷ്യലിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി filmographiയിൽ ഈ പേരൊക്കെ വന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്



*​Ingane aavane chance uloo.........*

----------


## frincekjoseph

*Oru Ikka-Vhysak Movie manakkunudallo??*

----------


## rinshad

> *Oru Ikka-Vhysak Movie manakkunudallo??*


Mohanlal ine vech aduthathayi cheyummennayirunnu first decision pumu team, lal 2 or 3 films 2 years il varannulath kaarannam busy ann appo 6 il kooduthal project ippo kayillulla ikka ye vech engane cheyyum? Ikka ayath kond oru side il koodi athum cheyyum

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ikka venamengil ella promising projectsum maati vechu marthadanu vare date kodukkum, pinne aanu Vhysak.....




> Mohanlal ine vech aduthathayi cheyummennayirunnu first decision pumu team, lal 2 or 3 films 2 years il varannulath kaarannam busy ann appo 6 il kooduthal project ippo kayillulla ikka ye vech engane cheyyum? Ikka ayath kond oru side il koodi athum cheyyum

----------


## rinshad

> Ikka venamengil ella promising projectsum maati vechu marthadanu vare date kodukkum, pinne aanu Vhysak.....


Vyshak ilonnum pediyilla kidu director ann ethu script kittiyaalum best thanne kodukkum but uday krishna um otti nadakkunnathann problem

----------


## roshy

#Peranbu ♥️

Mammootty movies finds itself a place in film companion's list of 25 greatest  films of the decade for both malayalam n Tamil.

Edging past all counterparts like a boss even at this age.. phenomenal 🤗

https://www.filmcompanion.in/fc-deca...ges/tamil.html

----------


## Thevalliparamban

ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടിയുടെ നല്ല കോപ്പി യൂട്യൂബിൽ വന്നു. എനിക്ക്* തോന്നുന്നു, ഇനിയും ഒരുപാട് സാധാരണ പ്രേക്ഷകർ കണ്ടിട്ടില്ലാത്ത സിനിമ ആണ് ഇതെന്ന്. ഏതായാലും മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ടോപ് ടെൻ പെർഫോമൻസിൽ ഒന്നാണ്,if not top five.

https://youtu.be/Y3z7jT2_4mk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടിയുടെ നല്ല കോപ്പി യൂട്യൂബിൽ വന്നു. എനിക്ക്* തോന്നുന്നു, ഇനിയും ഒരുപാട് സാധാരണ പ്രേക്ഷകർ കണ്ടിട്ടില്ലാത്ത സിനിമ ആണ് ഇതെന്ന്. ഏതായാലും മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ടോപ് ടെൻ പെർഫോമൻസിൽ ഒന്നാണ്,if not top five.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Y3z7jT2_4mk


For me this is the best one till date

----------


## wayanadan

മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി രണ്ട് ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ ചിത്രങ്ങള്*, തിരക്കഥ എം.ടി ;കൂടുതല്* വിവരങ്ങള്* പുറത്തുവിട്ട് സംവിധായകന്* ഹരിഹരന്





_About this website_




_SOUTHLIVE.IN_



_മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി രണ്ട് ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ ചിത്രങ്ങള്*, തിരക്കഥ എം.ടി ;കൂടുതല്* വിവരങ്ങള്* പുറ_

----------


## Raja Sha

> മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി രണ്ട് ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ ചിത്രങ്ങള്*, തിരക്കഥ എം.ടി ;കൂടുതല്* വിവരങ്ങള്* പുറത്തുവിട്ട് സംവിധായകന്* ഹരിഹരന്
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _About this website_
> 
> 
> ...


Sathyam ayirikkatte...

Athil onnu randamoozham aayirikkatte...

Kunjali marakkar hyjack cheythathinu madhura prathikaram.. :Roll:

----------


## kandahassan

vinayan - mammotty film after mohanlal film ......................

----------


## kandahassan

""purame gauravkkaran ullil paavam "" mammokkayude ee real life character vachukondulla oru feel good family film aayirikkum vinayan subject ....................

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> vinayan - mammotty film after mohanlal film ......................


Vendayirunnu.. Sharikkukm vendathakonda...

----------


## kandahassan

> Vendayirunnu.. Sharikkukm vendathakonda...


akasha ganga trailer kandittano ee parayunnathu ????

3.5 crore edutha padathil ee quality okke kaanu ...........pinne ee same budget shankar or rajamouli kku polum padam edukkan pattilla , ee oru quality enkilum vachu ....pinne padam 
irangi kandittu theerumanikku mosham aano allayo ennu 

pinne vinayante mohanlal film big budet aanu ...........athu koodi irangumpol ningade mind set maarum

mammokka already giving dates to sohan seenulal type directos . then why not vinayan ?

----------


## Rangeela

> akasha ganga trailer kandittano ee parayunnathu ????
> 
> 3.5 crore edutha padathil ee quality okke kaanu ...........pinne ee same budget shankar or rajamouli kku polum padam edukkan pattilla , ee oru quality enkilum vachu ....pinne padam 
> irangi kandittu theerumanikku mosham aano allayo ennu 
> 
> pinne vinayante mohanlal film big budet aanu ...........athu koodi irangumpol ningade mind set maarum
> 
> mammokka already giving dates to sohan seenulal type directos . then why not vinayan ?



vinayan athukkum thaazhee... thats why!!! :Vandivittu:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> akasha ganga trailer kandittano ee parayunnathu ????
> 
> 3.5 crore edutha padathil ee quality okke kaanu ...........pinne ee same budget shankar or rajamouli kku polum padam edukkan pattilla , ee oru quality enkilum vachu ....pinne padam 
> irangi kandittu theerumanikku mosham aano allayo ennu 
> 
> pinne vinayante mohanlal film big budet aanu ...........athu koodi irangumpol ningade mind set maarum
> 
> mammokka already giving dates to sohan seenulal type directos . then why not vinayan ?


Okay Kandanbhai.. Lalettan Vinayan combo movie varatte.. Athu kiduvayal sure aayi manassu maarum ... Vinayan padathil ippol valiya confidence illa bhai...

----------


## kandahassan

> vinayan athukkum thaazhee... thats why!!!


nov 1 theeyathi paakkalam kanna ........

----------


## Rangeela

> nov 1 theeyathi paakkalam kanna ........


pakkalam kandaa......

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> For me this is the best one till date


എനിക്കും. അജ്ജാതി സൂക്ഷ്മാംശങ്ങൾ ഉണ്ട്* മണിയുടെ സംസാരത്തിലും പെരുമാറ്റ രീതിയിലും എല്ലാം. അത്ര മാത്രം നിരീക്ഷണത്തിലൂടെ പകർത്തി വെച്ച കഥാപാത്രം. മെത്തേഡ് ആക്റ്റിംഗിന്റെ ഒന്നാംതരം ഉദാഹരണം. പക്ഷെ ബെസ്റ്റ് പെർഫോമൻസ് ആണെന്ന് അധികം ആരും സമ്മതിക്കില്ല. 
യൂട്യൂബിൽ ഇപ്പഴാണ് ഇത്രയും നല്ല പ്രിന്റ് വന്നത്. എല്ലാരും കാണട്ടെ.

----------


## kandahassan

*

ഉടൻ വരുന്നു* 

*ജോഷി മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം ""വിഷ്ണു വർദ്ധൻ ""*

*തിരക്കഥ  - ഡെന്നിസ് ജോസഫ്* 

*റിലീസ് : 2021

out & out mass entertainer*

----------


## rinshad

> *
> 
> ഉടൻ വരുന്നു* 
> 
> *ജോഷി മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം ""വിഷ്ണു വർദ്ധൻ ""*
> 
> *തിരക്കഥ  - ഡെന്നിസ് ജോസഫ്* 
> 
> *റിലീസ് : 2021
> ...


Ithu koodi thangannulla karuth fans indayi kollannam ennilla

----------


## MamBlr

> Ithu koodi thangannulla karuth fans indayi kollannam ennilla


Will be better than Acha Din, Pullikkaran Sara and the recent GG !
 :Smile: 
I think, with a strong script Joshi can still do magics.
But Dennis !!!!

----------


## Mammooka fan

Randamoozham HARIHARAN chyum with ikka enn kelkunundalo

----------


## Mammooka fan

> *
> 
> ഉടൻ വരുന്നു* 
> 
> *ജോഷി മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം ""വിഷ്ണു വർദ്ധൻ ""*
> 
> *തിരക്കഥ  - ഡെന്നിസ് ജോസഫ്* 
> 
> *റിലീസ് : 2021
> ...


2021 aa
Ikka aano busy Joshy ano bzy

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 2021 aa
> Ikka aano busy Joshy ano bzy


Ikka thanne..joshy de next padam Dileep ne vechaanu..ath kazhinitte ithundavu enn thonunu..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 2021 aa
> Ikka aano busy Joshy ano bzy


Entha samshyam ikka thanne allee busy annum innum ennum angene thanne allee...lot of projects in pending...joshy project il no hope...nasrani um laila o laila and salaam kashmir oke ya orma verunethu  :Read:  dhruvam ,kauravar or sangham polethe script oriented movies anengil maathraamee hope ullu

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Entha samshyam ikka thanne allee busy annum innum ennum angene thanne allee...lot of projects in pending...joshy project il no hope...nasrani um laila o laila and salaam kashmir oke ya orma verunethu  dhruvam ,kauravar or sangham polethe script oriented movies anengil maathraamee hope ullu


Joshy ilenkil ippo kanuna mammootty illa
New Delhi orkunath nallathA
Aryeyum.vila kurach kanaruth joshy okke pwolichy adikum nokiko

----------


## rinshad

> Will be better than Acha Din, Pullikkaran Sara and the recent GG !
> 
> I think, with a strong script Joshi can still do magics.
> But Dennis !!!!


Nan pazhaya bombukalle kurichala paranjath ini varunna adaar muthalinte kootathil onn koodi vannille, joshi ikka ye oru katta local character aayi kond vanna pwolikkum.

----------


## kandahassan

> Nan pazhaya bombukalle kurichala paranjath ini varunna adaar muthalinte kootathil onn koodi vannille, joshi ikka ye oru katta local character aayi kond vanna pwolikkum.


Vishnu Vardhan .....heavy character aanu .....kshathriyan

----------


## roshy

> Nan pazhaya bombukalle kurichala paranjath ini varunna adaar muthalinte kootathil onn koodi vannille, joshi ikka ye oru katta local character aayi kond vanna pwolikkum.


ജോഷിയിൽ ഒക്കെ ഒരു വെടിക്കുള്ള മരുന്ന് ഇപ്പോഴുമുണ്ടെന്നു പൊറിഞ്ചു മറിയം ജോസ് തെളിയിച്ചതല്ലേ

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Mammookkayude Anashwaram movie evideyum illallo. Any idea about that?

----------


## anupkerb1



----------


## aak

> Mammookkayude Anashwaram movie evideyum illallo. Any idea about that?

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 


TKM college
Missing my college 😭😭😭

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> 


Oh...  Thanks a lot.  :Victory: 
How couldn't I find it!  :Dntknw:

----------


## roshy

പളുങ്കിലെ   ക്ലൈമാക്സ് scene ഇപ്പോൾ സോഷ്യൽ മീഡിയയിൽ കറങ്ങി നടക്കുണ്ടല്ലോ,
വാളയാർ സംഭവത്തിന്റെ പശ്ചാത്തലത്തിൽ

----------


## SachinMammookka

> പളുങ്കിലെ   ക്ലൈമാക്സ് scene ഇപ്പോൾ സോഷ്യൽ മീഡിയയിൽ കറങ്ങി നടക്കുണ്ടല്ലോ,
> വാളയാർ സംഭവത്തിന്റെ പശ്ചാത്തലത്തിൽ


Troll aano for Mammookka?

----------


## roshy

> Troll aano for Mammookka?


Troll അല്ല .ആ ക്ലൈമാക്സ് ഡയലോഗ് വാളയാർ സംഭവത്തിനു apt ആണ് എന്ന നിലയിൽ

----------


## Don David

Karnnan To  start by 2021  :Vandivittu:  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Karnnan To  start by 2021  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Mamangam oru van vijayam aayaal nadannu koodaayka illa
enthaayaalum oru hariharan film aniyarayil orungunnundennu thonnunnu

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Karnnan To  start by 2021  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


P sreekumar inte karnan thanne alle


Director?????

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Karnnan To  start by 2021  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Kelkan.kothicha news
Both ikka and ettan track change chythalo
Biggie's Kure undalo especially for ettan

----------


## Don David

> Mamangam oru van vijayam aayaal nadannu koodaayka illa
> enthaayaalum oru hariharan film aniyarayil orungunnundennu thonnunnu


Chanthu on talks... 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Kelkan.kothicha news
> Both ikka and ettan track change chythalo
> Biggie's Kure undalo especially for ettan


Kelkkan kothikkunna news aanedey.... ollathonnumalla.. karnan onnum nadakkilla.. may be Hariharan MT movie may happen !! Or may not !!!  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Chanthu on talks... 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


ഇക്ക ഇനി ബിഗ് ബഡ്ജറ്റ് അഭിനയിക്കുമ്പോൾ, ഇടയിൽ വേറെ പടത്തിൽ അഭിനയിക്കില്ല
 എന്ന് എഴുതി വാങ്ങണം എന്നാൽ പരിപ്പ് വടയിൽ നിന്നും മോചനം കിട്ടും  :Grin:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Kelkkan kothikkunna news aanedey.... ollathonnumalla.. karnan onnum nadakkilla.. may be Hariharan MT movie may happen !! Or may not !!!  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Ningal ntha Bhai😡😡😡
Veruthe ashipikune

----------


## Mammooka fan

> ഇക്ക ഇനി ബിഗ് ബഡ്ജറ്റ് അഭിനയിക്കുമ്പോൾ, ഇടയിൽ വേറെ പടത്തിൽ അഭിനയിക്കില്ല
>  എന്ന് എഴുതി വാങ്ങണം എന്നാൽ പരിപ്പ് വടയിൽ നിന്നും മോചനം കിട്ടും


No way parippuvada ilenkil ikka illaa🤭

----------


## Don David

> ഇക്ക ഇനി ബിഗ് ബഡ്ജറ്റ് അഭിനയിക്കുമ്പോൾ, ഇടയിൽ വേറെ പടത്തിൽ അഭിനയിക്കില്ല
>  എന്ന് എഴുതി വാങ്ങണം എന്നാൽ പരിപ്പ് വടയിൽ നിന്നും മോചനം കിട്ടും


Athinu Anto Chavanam

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ഇക്ക ഇനി ബിഗ് ബഡ്ജറ്റ് അഭിനയിക്കുമ്പോൾ, ഇടയിൽ വേറെ പടത്തിൽ അഭിനയിക്കില്ല
>  എന്ന് എഴുതി വാങ്ങണം എന്നാൽ പരിപ്പ് വടയിൽ നിന്നും മോചനം കിട്ടും


ബിഗ് ബജറ്റ് ചെയ്യില്ല എന്ന് വേണമെങ്കിൽ എഴുതിത്തരും. 🤣

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Karnnan To  start by 2021  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk





> Athinu Anto Chavanam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Antony perumbavoor ine ikkaude gang il ethikan Vela vazhyum undo😆

----------


## Don David

> Antony perumbavoor ine ikkaude gang il ethikan Vela vazhyum undo😆


Athnum Anto chavanam 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

Karnan okke oru pazhanjan drama style screenplay aayirikkum..
Athonnum ikkalathu eshilla..
Randamoizhamo, payyamvelli chanthuvo okke nokkaam..

----------


## Don David

> Karnan okke oru pazhanjan drama style screenplay aayirikkum..
> Athonnum ikkalathu eshilla..
> Randamoizhamo, payyamvelli chanthuvo okke nokkaam..


Payyamvelli chanthu on talks !!!

MT - Hariharan- Liberty Basheer


Ente thread poottikedekkuvaanu    Mods be ready to unlock it soon... very soon, bloody soon 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Darkknight

> Payyamvelli chanthu on talks !!!
> 
> MT - Hariharan- Liberty Basheer
> 
> 
> Ente thread poottikedekkuvaanu    Mods be ready to unlock it soon... very soon, bloody soon 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Onnum venda..Bilal onnu thudangi kittumo..athirangunna divasam ikka fans attunottirikkunna  pala recordukalum ikkayude  veetil chennirikkum..

----------


## Don David

> Onnum venda..Bilal onnu thudangi kittumo..athirangunna divasam ikka fans attunottirikkunna  pala recordukalum ikkayude  veetil chennirikkum..


After sathyan movie bilal will roll

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Omar Lulu next mammooka movie enn kelkunu

----------


## chackomaster

> Omar Lulu next mammooka movie enn kelkunu


Kure nalla projects ipo Ikka-ku undallo.. Athinu kannu kittathe irikan vendi aayirikum.. Angane kanda mathi...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Me too its one of the best from him and from Lohitdas also as a director.

Ramdasil ninnu kanda padam.  Avide adi undakkiya padam.........

Ithu enthu My***u padam aanu ennu chodicha front rowyil irunnavane chavitti koottiya pada............

Really a fantastic movie.....





> ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടിയുടെ നല്ല കോപ്പി യൂട്യൂബിൽ വന്നു. എനിക്ക്* തോന്നുന്നു, ഇനിയും ഒരുപാട് സാധാരണ പ്രേക്ഷകർ കണ്ടിട്ടില്ലാത്ത സിനിമ ആണ് ഇതെന്ന്. ഏതായാലും മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ടോപ് ടെൻ പെർഫോമൻസിൽ ഒന്നാണ്,if not top five.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Y3z7jT2_4mk

----------


## Don David

> Omar Lulu next mammooka movie enn kelkunu


Angeru paranhitt karyyam illellooo....Athokke oru sugipikkal number aanu !!!  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Angeru paranhitt karyyam illellooo....Athokke oru sugipikkal number aanu !!!  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yup ilathe irikatte
Happy wedding kaznjapo nalla pradheeshaulla director enn thonni but last 2 movies let me down
Athu kond nalla script onum alenkil nadaknda enn thanne aan agraham

----------


## frincekjoseph

1. Mamankam
2. Shylok
3. Sathyan Movie
4. Hariharan - MT Movie
5. Joshy - Dennis Joseph Movie
6. CBI 5
7. Fazil Movie
8. Bilal
9. Kunjali Marakkar
10. Shyma Prasad Movie

----------


## Raja Sha

> Payyamvelli chanthu on talks !!!
> 
> MT - Hariharan- Liberty Basheer
> 
> 
> Ente thread poottikedekkuvaanu    Mods be ready to unlock it soon... very soon, bloody soon 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


ചന്തു ഒക്കെ സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് തുടങ്ങുക പോലും ചെയ്യാത്ത സിനിമയാണ്.
സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് പൂർത്തിയായ രണ്ടാമൂഴം 2 ഭാഗങ്ങൾ എം ടി യുടെ കയ്യിൽ ഇരിപ്പുണ്ടല്ലോ.
ഷെട്ടി രണ്ടാംമൂഴം ഉപേക്ഷിച്ചെന്ന് പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കുകയും, മേനോന്റെ കയ്യിൽ നിന്ന് സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് തിരികെ വാങ്ങുന്നതിൽ എം ടി ഉറച്ചു നിൽക്കുകയും, മാമാങ്കം ചടങ്ങിൽ ഹരിഹരൻ വന്നു 2 mt- മമ്മൂട്ടി സിനിമകൾ ഉണ്ടെന്നു പറയുകയും ചെയ്യുന്നതെല്ലാം കൂട്ടിവായിക്കുമ്പോൾ, അത് ഹരിഹരൻ-എം ടി-മമ്മൂട്ടി- വേണു കുന്നപ്പള്ളി ടീം പ്രോജക്ട് ആയി വരുന്ന രണ്ടാമൂഴം 2 ഭാഗങ്ങൾ തന്നെയാവും എന്നതാണ് എന്റെ അതിമോഹവും വന്യ സ്വപ്നവും..
ഭീമന്റെ അസാധ്യമായ ഭാവ വിക്ഷോഭങ്ങൾ മമ്മൂട്ടിയിലൂ ടെ കാണാൻ തന്നെയാവും mt മനസ്സുകൊണ്ട് ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നത്.
പിന്നെ പ്രോജക്ട് നടക്കാനുള്ള ആഗ്രഹം കൊണ്ട്* ശ്രീക്കുമാർ മേനോന് ഒക്കെ ആദ്യം വഴങ്ങി കൊടുത്തത് ആവും.
മേനോനെക്കാൾ എന്തായാലും ഭംഗിയായി ഹരിഹരന് ഇതു ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയും എന്ന് എല്ലാവർക്കും ബോധ്യമായിട്ടുള്ളതാണല്ലോ. വേണമെങ്കിൽ എം പത്മകുമാർ ഒക്കെ വീരഗാഥ പോലെ അസിസ്റ്റന്റ് ഡയറക്ടർ ആയും വരാം.
1000 കോടി തള്ള് ഒന്നും ഇല്ലെങ്കിലും ഒരു 100-150 കോടി യാഥാർഥ്യ ബോധമുള്ള പ്രോജക്ട് ആയി വേണുവിനൊക്കെ ഇതു സാധ്യം ആയിരിക്കും.
ഭീഷ്മർ ആയി ബച്ചനും, ദ്രൗപദി ആയി ഐശ്വര്യ റായിയും, അർജ്ജുനൻ ആയി വിക്രവും ഒക്കെ വന്നോട്ടെ..
 (വേണമെങ്കിൽ ദുര്യോധനൻ ആയി മോഹൻലാൽ തന്നെ വരട്ടെ :Nilavili: )
ഇതൊക്കെ സ്വപ്നങ്ങൾ ആണ്..
മാമാങ്കം വലിയ വിജയമായാൽ കാര്യങ്ങൾ ഈ വഴിക്ക് പോകും എന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കാനാണ് എനിക്ക് ഇഷ്ടം :Roll:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> ചന്തു ഒക്കെ സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് തുടങ്ങുക പോലും ചെയ്യാത്ത സിനിമയാണ്.
> സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് പൂർത്തിയായ രണ്ടാമൂഴം 2 ഭാഗങ്ങൾ എം ടി യുടെ കയ്യിൽ ഇരിപ്പുണ്ടല്ലോ.
> ഷെട്ടി രണ്ടാംമൂഴം ഉപേക്ഷിച്ചെന്ന് പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കുകയും, മേനോന്റെ കയ്യിൽ നിന്ന് സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് തിരികെ വാങ്ങുന്നതിൽ എം ടി ഉറച്ചു നിൽക്കുകയും, മാമാങ്കം ചടങ്ങിൽ ഹരിഹരൻ വന്നു 2 mt- മമ്മൂട്ടി സിനിമകൾ ഉണ്ടെന്നു പറയുകയും ചെയ്യുന്നതെല്ലാം കൂട്ടിവായിക്കുമ്പോൾ, അത് ഹരിഹരൻ-എം ടി-മമ്മൂട്ടി- വേണു കുന്നപ്പള്ളി ടീം പ്രോജക്ട് ആയി വരുന്ന രണ്ടാമൂഴം 2 ഭാഗങ്ങൾ തന്നെയാവും എന്നതാണ് എന്റെ അതിമോഹവും വന്യ സ്വപ്നവും..
> ഭീമന്റെ അസാധ്യമായ ഭാവ വിക്ഷോഭങ്ങൾ മമ്മൂട്ടിയിലൂ ടെ കാണാൻ തന്നെയാവും mt മനസ്സുകൊണ്ട് ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നത്.
> പിന്നെ പ്രോജക്ട് നടക്കാനുള്ള ആഗ്രഹം കൊണ്ട്* ശ്രീക്കുമാർ മേനോന് ഒക്കെ ആദ്യം വഴങ്ങി കൊടുത്തത് ആവും.
> മേനോനെക്കാൾ എന്തായാലും ഭംഗിയായി ഹരിഹരന് ഇതു ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയും എന്ന് എല്ലാവർക്കും ബോധ്യമായിട്ടുള്ളതാണല്ലോ. വേണമെങ്കിൽ എം പത്മകുമാർ ഒക്കെ വീരഗാഥ പോലെ അസിസ്റ്റന്റ് ഡയറക്ടർ ആയും വരാം.
> 1000 കോടി തള്ള് ഒന്നും ഇല്ലെങ്കിലും ഒരു 100-150 കോടി യാഥാർഥ്യ ബോധമുള്ള പ്രോജക്ട് ആയി വേണുവിനൊക്കെ ഇതു സാധ്യം ആയിരിക്കും.
> ഭീഷ്മർ ആയി ബച്ചനും, ദ്രൗപദി ആയി ഐശ്വര്യ റായിയും, അർജ്ജുനൻ ആയി വിക്രവും ഒക്കെ വന്നോട്ടെ..
>  (വേണമെങ്കിൽ ദുര്യോധനൻ ആയി മോഹൻലാൽ തന്നെ വരട്ടെ)
> ...


MT ik bheeman ayi Mohan Lal venam enn Ann agraham enn ketit und

----------


## Don David

> ചന്തു ഒക്കെ സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് തുടങ്ങുക പോലും ചെയ്യാത്ത സിനിമയാണ്.
> സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് പൂർത്തിയായ രണ്ടാമൂഴം 2 ഭാഗങ്ങൾ എം ടി യുടെ കയ്യിൽ ഇരിപ്പുണ്ടല്ലോ.
> ഷെട്ടി രണ്ടാംമൂഴം ഉപേക്ഷിച്ചെന്ന് പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കുകയും, മേനോന്റെ കയ്യിൽ നിന്ന് സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് തിരികെ വാങ്ങുന്നതിൽ എം ടി ഉറച്ചു നിൽക്കുകയും, മാമാങ്കം ചടങ്ങിൽ ഹരിഹരൻ വന്നു 2 mt- മമ്മൂട്ടി സിനിമകൾ ഉണ്ടെന്നു പറയുകയും ചെയ്യുന്നതെല്ലാം കൂട്ടിവായിക്കുമ്പോൾ, അത് ഹരിഹരൻ-എം ടി-മമ്മൂട്ടി- വേണു കുന്നപ്പള്ളി ടീം പ്രോജക്ട് ആയി വരുന്ന രണ്ടാമൂഴം 2 ഭാഗങ്ങൾ തന്നെയാവും എന്നതാണ് എന്റെ അതിമോഹവും വന്യ സ്വപ്നവും..
> ഭീമന്റെ അസാധ്യമായ ഭാവ വിക്ഷോഭങ്ങൾ മമ്മൂട്ടിയിലൂ ടെ കാണാൻ തന്നെയാവും mt മനസ്സുകൊണ്ട് ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നത്.
> പിന്നെ പ്രോജക്ട് നടക്കാനുള്ള ആഗ്രഹം കൊണ്ട്* ശ്രീക്കുമാർ മേനോന് ഒക്കെ ആദ്യം വഴങ്ങി കൊടുത്തത് ആവും.
> മേനോനെക്കാൾ എന്തായാലും ഭംഗിയായി ഹരിഹരന് ഇതു ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയും എന്ന് എല്ലാവർക്കും ബോധ്യമായിട്ടുള്ളതാണല്ലോ. വേണമെങ്കിൽ എം പത്മകുമാർ ഒക്കെ വീരഗാഥ പോലെ അസിസ്റ്റന്റ് ഡയറക്ടർ ആയും വരാം.
> 1000 കോടി തള്ള് ഒന്നും ഇല്ലെങ്കിലും ഒരു 100-150 കോടി യാഥാർഥ്യ ബോധമുള്ള പ്രോജക്ട് ആയി വേണുവിനൊക്കെ ഇതു സാധ്യം ആയിരിക്കും.
> ഭീഷ്മർ ആയി ബച്ചനും, ദ്രൗപദി ആയി ഐശ്വര്യ റായിയും, അർജ്ജുനൻ ആയി വിക്രവും ഒക്കെ വന്നോട്ടെ..
>  (വേണമെങ്കിൽ ദുര്യോധനൻ ആയി മോഹൻലാൽ തന്നെ വരട്ടെ)
> ...


Chandhu okke enne script aayathaanu.... It was Chandu to roll first, but later Pazhasshi came !!! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

> Chandhu okke enne script aayathaanu.... It was Chandu to roll first, but later Pazhasshi came !!! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


ചന്തു ഒന്നും സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് ആയിട്ടില്ല.
Discussions നടന്നു എന്നേയുള്ളു.
രണ്ടാമൂഴം നടക്കാതെ ഇരിക്കെ എം ടി മറ്റൊരു ബിഗ് സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റിന് വേണ്ടി strain എടുക്കും എന്നു തോന്നുന്നില്ല.
എം ടി യുടെയും ഡ്രീം പ്രോജക്ട് ആണ് randamoozham

----------


## Raja Sha

> MT ik bheeman ayi Mohan Lal venam enn Ann agraham enn ketit und


അങ്ങനെ പറഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ടോ..
പോട്ടെ..
എന്നാൽ എന്റെ ആഗ്രഹം മമ്മൂട്ടി അതു ചെയ്തു കാണാനാണ്.
തീർച്ച യായും വീരഗാതയേക്കാളും ക്ലാസിക് ആയിരിക്കും ആ പെർഫോമൻസ്

----------


## Balram

> ചന്തു ഒക്കെ സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് തുടങ്ങുക പോലും ചെയ്യാത്ത സിനിമയാണ്.
> സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് പൂർത്തിയായ രണ്ടാമൂഴം 2 ഭാഗങ്ങൾ എം ടി യുടെ കയ്യിൽ ഇരിപ്പുണ്ടല്ലോ.
> ഷെട്ടി രണ്ടാംമൂഴം ഉപേക്ഷിച്ചെന്ന് പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കുകയും, മേനോന്റെ കയ്യിൽ നിന്ന് സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് തിരികെ വാങ്ങുന്നതിൽ എം ടി ഉറച്ചു നിൽക്കുകയും, മാമാങ്കം ചടങ്ങിൽ ഹരിഹരൻ വന്നു 2 mt- മമ്മൂട്ടി സിനിമകൾ ഉണ്ടെന്നു പറയുകയും ചെയ്യുന്നതെല്ലാം കൂട്ടിവായിക്കുമ്പോൾ, അത് ഹരിഹരൻ-എം ടി-മമ്മൂട്ടി- വേണു കുന്നപ്പള്ളി ടീം പ്രോജക്ട് ആയി വരുന്ന രണ്ടാമൂഴം 2 ഭാഗങ്ങൾ തന്നെയാവും എന്നതാണ് എന്റെ അതിമോഹവും വന്യ സ്വപ്നവും..
> ഭീമന്റെ അസാധ്യമായ ഭാവ വിക്ഷോഭങ്ങൾ മമ്മൂട്ടിയിലൂ ടെ കാണാൻ തന്നെയാവും mt മനസ്സുകൊണ്ട് ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നത്.
> പിന്നെ പ്രോജക്ട് നടക്കാനുള്ള ആഗ്രഹം കൊണ്ട്* ശ്രീക്കുമാർ മേനോന് ഒക്കെ ആദ്യം വഴങ്ങി കൊടുത്തത് ആവും.
> മേനോനെക്കാൾ എന്തായാലും ഭംഗിയായി ഹരിഹരന് ഇതു ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയും എന്ന് എല്ലാവർക്കും ബോധ്യമായിട്ടുള്ളതാണല്ലോ. വേണമെങ്കിൽ എം പത്മകുമാർ ഒക്കെ വീരഗാഥ പോലെ അസിസ്റ്റന്റ് ഡയറക്ടർ ആയും വരാം.
> 1000 കോടി തള്ള് ഒന്നും ഇല്ലെങ്കിലും ഒരു 100-150 കോടി യാഥാർഥ്യ ബോധമുള്ള പ്രോജക്ട് ആയി വേണുവിനൊക്കെ ഇതു സാധ്യം ആയിരിക്കും.
> ഭീഷ്മർ ആയി ബച്ചനും, ദ്രൗപദി ആയി ഐശ്വര്യ റായിയും, അർജ്ജുനൻ ആയി വിക്രവും ഒക്കെ വന്നോട്ടെ..
>  (വേണമെങ്കിൽ ദുര്യോധനൻ ആയി മോഹൻലാൽ തന്നെ വരട്ടെ)
> ...



ee agraham nadkkanam ennanu enteyum agraham..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Oruvan1

> MT ik bheeman ayi Mohan Lal venam enn Ann agraham enn ketit und


Athu pandathe thadi kanditt paranjathaavum
ippo thadi kuranjallo

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Chandhu okke enne script aayathaanu.... It was Chandu to roll first, but later Pazhasshi came !!! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Pazhassikku munpu Chanthuvinte script ayennanu njanum kettittullathu.. Adhyam start cheyyanirunnathaayirunnu.. 2006 lo matto start cheyyanirunna project ayirunnille Payyemvelli Chanthu..

----------


## Don David

> Pazhassikku munpu Chanthuvinte script ayennanu njanum kettittullathu.. Adhyam start cheyyanirunnathaayirunnu.. 2006 lo matto start cheyyanirunna project ayirunnille Payyemvelli Chanthu..


Yes....  Chanthu was about to start filming... pinneed they decided to start  Pazhasshi. Chandhu discussion okke long back thanne nadannirinnu... ippo veendum sajeevamayi

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Yes....  Chanthu was about to start filming... pinneed they decided to start  Pazhasshi. Chandhu discussion okke long back thanne nadannirinnu... ippo veendum sajeevamayi
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Chanthuvum kidukkan subject aanennu kettittundu.. Character like Chathiyan chathu, Payyemvelli Chanthuvum Rajavonnumalla..

----------


## Don David

> Chanthuvum kidukkan subject aanennu kettittundu.. Character like Chathiyan chathu, Payyemvelli Chanthuvum Rajavonnumalla..


Yes..... Nalla kidiloski character thanne aanu !!! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Yes..... Nalla kidiloski character thanne aanu !!! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Pazhassiyekkalum Ikkaku perform cheyyan pattunna type aanu Chanthu... Chanthu... Aa peru maathram mathi theatreukul poorapparambaavan... Nadannal polichene...

----------


## Don David

> Pazhassiyekkalum Ikkaku perform cheyyan pattunna type aanu Chanthu... Chanthu... Aa peru maathram mathi theatreukul poorapparambaavan... Nadannal polichene...


Sambhavikkan sadhyathakal kanunnund  .. Liberty basheer produce cheyyum ennu kelkunnu.... !!nadakkanel thanne next year last aavumbo nokkiyal mathi

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Sambhavikkan sadhyathakal kanunnund  .. Liberty basheer produce cheyyum ennu kelkunnu.... !!nadakkanel thanne next year last aavumbo nokkiyal mathi
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Nadannal mathiyayirunnu.. Bilal kazhinju aa Chanthuvonnu pettannu start cheythittu Ikka Joshiyannante padathilokke side ayittu abhinayikkatte.. :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Don David

> Nadannal mathiyayirunnu.. Bilal kazhinju aa Chanthuvonnu pettannu start cheythittu Ikka Joshiyannante padathilokke side ayittu abhinayikkatte..


Lets see

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Sambhavikkan sadhyathakal kanunnund  .. Liberty basheer produce cheyyum ennu kelkunnu.... !!nadakkanel thanne next year last aavumbo nokkiyal mathi
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Liberty basheer okee anengil parippuvada kanyi setup ayirikum  :Laughing:  ...bvt okee nammal kandillee...
Eee type big project okee nalle big producer venam with heavy marketing like gopalan,nelson ipe etc

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Athu pandathe thadi kanditt paranjathaavum
> ippo thadi kuranjallo


 :Laughing: 
Ipol annan vere level aa ..mollywood brad pitt  :Biggrin:

----------


## Don David

> Liberty basheer okee anengil parippuvada kanyi setup ayirikum  ...bvt okee nammal kandillee...
> Eee type big project okee nalle big producer venam with heavy marketing like gopalan,nelson ipe etc


Endhoru Dravid.... Ini ippo ee project Antony perumbavoor edukkanam ennano parayunnadh !! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## MamBlr

Then why it was dropped???



> Pazhassiyekkalum Ikkaku perform cheyyan pattunna type aanu Chanthu... Chanthu... Aa peru maathram mathi theatreukul poorapparambaavan... Nadannal polichene...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Endhoru Dravid.... Ini ippo ee project Antony perumbavoor edukkanam ennano parayunnadh !! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


 :Laughing: 
Aashirwaad oru mammoootty padam produce cheyettee athepole anto joseph aan mega thenga vechu oru lal movie cheyettee... but angenee nadakillaa ennu nammakku ariyamello  :bounce:

----------


## Balram

> Aashirwaad oru mammoootty padam produce cheyettee athepole anto joseph aan mega thenga vechu oru lal movie cheyettee... but angenee nadakillaa ennu nammakku ariyamello



Anto Mohanlal padam cheythittundu...  distribution..

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Raja Sha

> Then why it was dropped???


Athinte script onnum complete cheythittilla..
Angane oru MT script veruthe podi pidichu irikkum ennu karuthunnundo?
Nirmathakkalum, samvudhayakarum, abhinethakkalum MTyude oru scriptinu vendi nettottam odumpol...
Annu karyamaya discussions nadannirunnu..
Pakshe chithreekarikkanulla prayogika budhimuttukalum mattum alichichu, athu matti vechu pazhassi cheyyukayanu cheythathu..

----------


## Dasettan

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Then why it was dropped???


Athu plan il irunnathaanu.. 2006/07 matto start cheyyanirunnathaanu... Athinu shesham Pazhassiyude script ready ayappol athangu cheythenneyullu.. Pazhassiyil Rajavanallo.. Ithil Rajavinte valamkai ayittulla role anennanu orma...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Athinte script onnum complete cheythittilla..
> Angane oru MT script veruthe podi pidichu irikkum ennu karuthunnundo?
> Nirmathakkalum, samvudhayakarum, abhinethakkalum MTyude oru scriptinu vendi nettottam odumpol...
> Annu karyamaya discussions nadannirunnu..
> Pakshe chithreekarikkanulla prayogika budhimuttukalum mattum alichichu, athu matti vechu pazhassi cheyyukayanu cheythathu..


Script ready anennokke pandu Hariharan/MT paranjittundayirunnu...

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Athu plan il irunnathaanu.. 2006/07 matto start cheyyanirunnathaanu... Athinu shesham Pazhassiyude script ready ayappol athangu cheythenneyullu.. Pazhassiyil Rajavanallo.. Ithil Rajavinte valamkai ayittulla role anennanu orma...


Appo.rajav ayt Lalettan varatte

Ore Oru rajav🥰

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Appo.rajav ayt Lalettan varatte
> 
> Ore Oru rajav殺


SureshGopiyo matto ayirunnennu thonnunnu Rajavayittu cast cheyyanirunnathennu thonnunnu.. Anneram oreyoru Rajavallayirunnu.... Thampuranayirunnallo...

----------


## jimmy

Did any body watch ovvg on flowers channel? this is the second time i am watching it on flowers. digital edition. what a movie, i have yuppi streaming, 75 inch tv. crystal clear pictures. i have watched it twice in a week :Coolthumb:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup1:  :Clapping:  :Clap3:  :Clap:  :Cheers1:  :Yeye:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Did any body watch ovvg on flowers channel? this is the second time i am watching it on flowers. digital edition. what a movie, i have yuppi streaming, 75 inch tv. crystal clear pictures. i have watched it twice in a week


Epic movie...one of its kind  :Clap:

----------


## The wrong one

FK exclusive undallo about next movie after one

Sent from my vivo 1820 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Sent from my vivo 1820 using Tapatalk

----------


## emirates

> Sent from my vivo 1820 using Tapatalk


Ara producer anto ano

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Kidilan  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1820 using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Ee post ittatharanenn enikkariyaam..  :Laughing: 




> Sent from my vivo 1820 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Ee post ittatharanenn enikkariyaam..


Aaara??  Who is that??  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Aaara??  Who is that??  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Ee post ittath njan kandal arinjoode  :Doh: 

Sent from my vivo 1820 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Ee post ittath njan kandal arinjoode 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1820 using Tapatalk


 :Ok:  Bye 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Try to read thru the lines and his profile id will start appearing in your mind..

Hint: he's pretty active in mamankam thread..  :Wink: 




> Aaara??  Who is that??  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ കണ്ട് വികാരാധീനയായി ആരാധിക, ആശ്വസിപ്പിച്ച് സൂപ്പർസ്റ്റാർ.

Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...dent-fans.html

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Manu Uncle

മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് പറ്റുമെങ്കിൽ എനിക്കും പറ്റും: റഹ്മാൻ 

Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...ys-rahman.html

----------


## ShahSM

> മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് പറ്റുമെങ്കിൽ എനിക്കും പറ്റും: റഹ്മാൻ 
> 
> Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...ys-rahman.html


ഇച്ചാക്കയാ 😲

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് പറ്റുമെങ്കിൽ എനിക്കും പറ്റും: റഹ്മാൻ 
> 
> Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...ys-rahman.html


manikyam 2 vanaal rahman nu oru comeback kittum ...mammootty movie il elaam nalle important roles aayiirinnu kittiyethu ...black il kidu aayirinnu

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Devarajan Master

> Did any body watch ovvg on flowers channel? this is the second time i am watching it on flowers. digital edition. what a movie, i have yuppi streaming, 75 inch tv. crystal clear pictures. i have watched it twice in a week


Didn't hear about it? 
Digital edition? OMG! 
Ini aduthu kaanikkan sadhyatha undo?

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> ഇച്ചാക്കയാ 😲
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Mohanlalum anganeyanu vilikkaru Ikkene..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Mohanlalum anganeyanu vilikkaru Ikkene..


Mamootty ikkaa ennu allee?

----------


## Oruvan1

> Mamootty ikkaa ennu allee?


Athokke public aayi ..

normally ichakka

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Athokke public aayi ..
> 
> normally ichakka


Athe both Lalettan, Rahman and Priyan too..

----------


## jimmy

MAMMOOTTYS WIFE CALL HIM ICHAKKA AND BECAUSE OF THAT BOTH LAL AND REHAMAN STARTED CALL HIM ICHAKKA  :Xmas:

----------


## jimmy

> Didn't hear about it? 
> Digital edition? OMG! 
> Ini aduthu kaanikkan sadhyatha undo?


Hi Master
They might telecast it again but I do not know when.
I saw the movie on Flowers channel some time last year, and I was waiting waiting to see the movie again. May be I missed it or they did not telecast it until last Thursday the 24th of Oct. Though I missed it on that particular day I was was able to watch it on 29th Tuesday because Yupp tv DVR store it  for one week. I think it is digital not like what they show on asianet,

----------


## Jayan 369

https://www.facebook.com/53938100615...8252099266604/

----------


## roshy

Bollywood  ന്റ്റെ നഷ്ടം  മമ്മൂക്കക്ക് വേണ്ട
 പോലെ അവസരം നൽകാത്തത്.  UAE ലിറങ്ങുന്ന KhaleejTimes ലെ 7.11.2019 ൽ വന്ന  റൈറ്റപ്https://m.khaleejtimes.com/wknd/boll...ollywoods-loss

----------


## Oruvan1

> Bollywood  ന്റ്റെ നഷ്ടം  മമ്മൂക്കക്ക് വേണ്ട
>  പോലെ അവസരം നൽകാത്തത്.  UAE ലിറങ്ങുന്ന KhaleejTimes ലെ 7.11.2019 ൽ വന്ന  റൈറ്റപ്https://m.khaleejtimes.com/wknd/boll...ollywoods-loss


Kidu writing

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Bollywood  ന്റ്റെ നഷ്ടം  മമ്മൂക്കക്ക് വേണ്ട
>  പോലെ അവസരം നൽകാത്തത്.  UAE ലിറങ്ങുന്ന KhaleejTimes ലെ 7.11.2019 ൽ വന്ന  റൈറ്റപ്https://m.khaleejtimes.com/wknd/boll...ollywoods-loss


*Mammootty: Bollywood's loss*
Khalid Mohamed
_Filed on November 8, 2019_


**


At 68, Malayalam cinema's superstar Mammootty continues to hold his own at the box-office. A look at how commercial Hindi cinema could have better utilised the actor



If there's one actor I miss interviewing, it's Malayalam cinema's superstar Mammootty. There was a time when he would frequent Mumbai to get a foothold in Hindi cinema.
At his suite in an oceanfront Juhu hotel, he would field questions with a stiff upper lip, P.G. Wodehouse-like sense of humour, cracking jokes at his own expense, and pointing out that if he hadn't lucked out as an actor, he would still be fighting petty legal cases.
A practising lawyer for two years, he was born to a farmer's family in the Chandiroor village of Kerala. After playing bit roles, he was cast as a hero, thanks to his magnetic personality noticed by talent scouts. Subsequently, he shortened his name from Muhammad Kutty Paniparambil Ismail to Mammootty. "See, you don't have to struggle with my name. My screen name is short and sweet, isn't it?" he'd smile. "Still, the film people from your city don't pick up the phone to offer me work."
As it happened, the winner of three National Awards in a career spanning over four decades and 400 films largely in Malayalam, Telugu, Tamil and Kannada, did snag parts in B-town's Triyatri (1990), Dhartiputra (1993) and Sau Jhooth Ek Sach (2005), which didn't quite do justice to his calibre. Since they tanked at the ticket windows, his visits to Mumbai stopped.
On the upside, the English language biopic Dr Babasaheb Ambedkar (2000), on the revered social reformist who championed the cause of the underprivileged besides being the chief architect of the Constitution of India, was excellently crafted by its director Jabbar Patel. In the eponymous role, the film fetched Mammootty the Best Actor National Award.
The foray of Mammootty's son, 33-year-old Dulquer Salmaan, into Hindi cinema hasn't been financially upbeat either. Although he was lavishly praised by reviewers for his screen presence and acting chops, Mammootty Jr's road flick Karwaan (201 :Cool: , co-starring Irrfan Khan, as well as the lately-released romedy The Zoya Factor, in the company of Sonam Kapoor, didn't fare well at the cash counters.
Like it or not, that just strengthens the regressive trade belief that even the most capable of actors from south India - be it Rajinikanth or Kamal Haasan - can't make a long-lasting cross-over to Bollywood.  That's a conundrum that will be sorted one fine day hopefully. Incidentally, Mohanlal, another fine actor from Kerala, seems to have kept a distance from Mumbai, having only featured in Kalapaani (1996) and in the ensemble cast of Company (2002), Ram Gopal Varma Ki Aag (2007) and Tezz (2012).
Back to Mammootty. At the age of 68, he continues to be a mega-star. This year, Madhura Raja -  described as a "fun ride to be enjoyed with a tub of popcorn" - became his career-best grosser with a global collection of over INR100 crore. An improved sequel to Pokkiri Raja (2010), it returned the actor to the genre he's excelled in - a crime thriller in which he takes on vicious opponents. Ever the do-gooder, he delivers punchy dialogue and performs incredible stunts while taking on a fearsome villain who is responsible for a tragedy (based on a real-life incident in 1982 which devastated the lives of hundreds of families.)
The actor is not averse to appearing in low-budget arthouse films, as well. Take for instance, his straight-from-the-heart portrayal of a prisoner who falls in love with a woman whom he never sees in Adoor Gopalakrishnan's Mathilukal (Walls, 1990). There were no high dramatics here, asserting that the actor can be effectively restrained when asssigned an opportunity.
Perhaps Mammootty's strongest trait is his abiding tendency of not taking himself too seriously. Apart from that, he has kept himself in shape. Unarguably, his face is his fortune, enhanced by a disarming smile and a well-groomed moustache.  His baritone voice packs in a range, rising to the high octaves effortlessly. When I had asked him how he modulates his voice, he had laughed, "I guess I learnt to do that in the law courts. You can't possibly speak at a low volume to reach the ears of the judge in a crowded courtroom."
His unwavering popularity among his loyal fans has risen because of his devotion to several charitable causes, and for his frankspeak, like his criticism of  the International Indian Film Academy Awards (IIFA) ceremony in Dubai way back in 2006, emphasising that the organisers had no business to call the event  'international' since they have for years ignored south Indian cinema as if it did not exist.
At one point, he aspired to direct a film starring Rajinikanth, but it fell through the cracks. Plus, there have been rumours that the southern star, with socialist leanings, was planning to join politics. However, he has gone on record  to categorically state, "I don't think I will ever have much interest in politics. You don't need to be in politics to serve the people."
Mercy  be. Because the Mammootty I would like to see is the pleasant-natured, uncomplicated actor on the Mumbai sets of a haunted house created for a suspense thriller. Raveena Tandon was to be his co-star. The project was shelved after a week's shoot, and he had laughed, "See, no wants me around in your city. I just don't fit in." Shuttling between Thiruvananthapuram, Kochi and Chennai now, he's smiling heartily.
Whether Dulquer Salmaan, will get another shot at fame in Mumbai remains to be seen. Surely, both the father and son deserve to be even more widely known. Believe me, it's Bollywood's loss entirely.
_wknd@khaleejtimes.com_

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Jayan 369

#15YearsofBlack

----------


## Thevalliparamban

*Mammootty 2019*  :Drum:

----------


## Oruvan1

Megastarr...  :Band: 

one and only..
Top 4 threads ikkayude
Vere aarekondu pattum ingine ? 
Proud fan

----------


## roshy

👉എല്ലാവർക്കും മമ്മൂക്കയെ വേണം.... 

1-സൗബിന്റെ ഇപ്പൊ ഇറങ്ങിയ ഇന്റർവ്യൂയിൽ മമ്മൂക്കയെ വെച്ചെടുക്കാൻ ഒരു സിനിമ ഉണ്ടെന്ന്  പറഞ്ഞു. 
2-ആമീർ സിനിമ ഷൂട്ട്* ചെയ്യാൻ പോകുന്നു. 
3-ബിലാൽ അടുത്ത വർഷം ആരംഭിക്കുന്നു. 
4-സത്യൻ അന്തിക്കാടിന് ഡേറ്റ് കൊടുക്കാതെ അങ്ങേരെനി വേറെ പടം ചെയ്യില്ല എന്ന് പറയുന്നു. 
5-മാമാങ്കം, ഷൈലോക് റിലീസ് ഡേറ്റ്ന് വേണ്ടി പോര് നടത്തുന്നു.. 
6-സിബിഐ 5 ന് ഡേറ്റ് കൊടുക്കണം എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു SN സ്വാമിയും ടീമും.
7-ആഷിക് അബു പുതിയ പടത്തിന് വേണ്ടി ഡേറ്റ് വാങ്ങാൻ നടക്കുന്നു. 
8-മുരളി ഗോപി ഇക്കയെ വെച്ചെടുക്കാൻ ഒരു തിരക്കഥ എഴുതി വെച്ചേക്കുന്നു. 
9-കുഞ്ഞച്ചൻ 2020 Xmass പ്ലാൻ ചെയ്തു വെച്ചേക്കുന്നു. 
10-അതിനിടയിൽ തമിഴിൽ ഒരു സിനിമ ചെയ്യാനും എഗ്രിമെന്റ്.. 
11-കൂടാതെ പയ്യംപള്ളി ചന്തു വരാൻ പോകുന്നു.. 

അറിയാൻ പാടിലത്തോണ്ട് ചോദിക്കുവാ മലയാളത്തിൽ അങ്ങേരുടെ റേഞ്ചിന് ഒത്ത നടന്മാരൊന്നും ഇല്ലേ 😄

----------


## Oruvan1

> എല്ലാവർക്കും മമ്മൂക്കയെ വേണം.... 
> 
> 1-സൗബിന്റെ ഇപ്പൊ ഇറങ്ങിയ ഇന്റർവ്യൂയിൽ മമ്മൂക്കയെ വെച്ചെടുക്കാൻ ഒരു സിനിമ ഉണ്ടെന്ന്  പറഞ്ഞു. 
> 2-ആമീർ സിനിമ ഷൂട്ട്* ചെയ്യാൻ പോകുന്നു. 
> 3-ബിലാൽ അടുത്ത വർഷം ആരംഭിക്കുന്നു. 
> 4-സത്യൻ അന്തിക്കാടിന് ഡേറ്റ് കൊടുക്കാതെ അങ്ങേരെനി വേറെ പടം ചെയ്യില്ല എന്ന് പറയുന്നു. 
> 5-മാമാങ്കം, ഷൈലോക് റിലീസ് ഡേറ്റ്ന് വേണ്ടി പോര് നടത്തുന്നു.. 
> 6-സിബിഐ 5 ന് ഡേറ്റ് കൊടുക്കണം എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു SN സ്വാമിയും ടീമും.
> 7-ആഷിക് അബു പുതിയ പടത്തിന് വേണ്ടി ഡേറ്റ് വാങ്ങാൻ നടക്കുന്നു. 
> ...


the one and onlyyyyy  :Band:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> the one and onlyyyyy


But we are missing one and only producer / distributer like Antony Perumbavoor...

----------


## Oruvan1

> But we are missing one and only producer / distributer like Antony Perumbavoor...


Yes athu koodi undaarnel polii

pinne vere kaaryam..

antony ulla kaaranam aanu mohanlal enna nadan ithrayum thaazhottu poyathu. I meant mohanlalile nadan..
full self boosting and commercialising himself now. 
In a way its good...
 but ikka ingine independent aayitt kaanaananu enikk aagraham

----------


## frincekjoseph

As a producer Antony only can boost up commercial success, and will not reveal Lal's actor; in other words its just a Business.......




> But we are missing one and only producer / distributer like Antony Perumbavoor...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Yes athu koodi undaarnel polii
> 
> pinne vere kaaryam..
> 
> antony ulla kaaranam aanu mohanlal enna nadan ithrayum thaazhottu poyathu. I meant mohanlalile nadan..
> full self boosting and commercialising himself now. 
> In a way its good...
>  but ikka ingine independent aayitt kaanaananu enikk aagraham


Angane nokkiyal Ikka thanne ottakku handle cheytholum... But Ithupoleyulla planning issues common aayirikkum.....

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> As a producer Antony only can boost up commercial success, and will not reveal Lal's actor; in other words its just a Business.......


Athinu both pros and cons undu... Namukku vendathu planning and marketing nulla aalaanu.
.. Ikkaku movies select cheyyan maathrame interest ullu.. Athinte release, marketing and promotions okke nokkan oru Antony venemennanu njan uddeshichathu...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Athinu both pros and cons undu... Namukku vendathu planning and marketing nulla aalaanu.
> .. Ikkaku movies select cheyyan maathrame interest ullu.. Athinte release, marketing and promotions okke nokkan oru Antony venemennanu njan uddeshichathu...


nammuku undelloo anto joseph  :Laughing:  pakka planning aaanu  :Jokker:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> nammuku undelloo anto joseph  pakka planning aaanu


oru George undarunnallo, pulli enthiye?

----------


## frincekjoseph

George athinu make up man alle?





> oru George undarunnallo, pulli enthiye?

----------


## bilal john

> oru George undarunnallo, pulli enthiye?


koode thanne und

----------


## emirates

ഒരു 200-250 കോടി ടോട്ടൽ ബിസിനസ്* ചെയ്യാനുള്ള മുതലുണ്ട് മാമാങ്കം. അതുപോലെ മായമില്ലാത്ത 100 കോടി ക്ലബ്ബിൽ ഇടംപിടിക്കാനുള്ള വകയുള്ളതാണ് ഷൈലോക്കും...ഈ രണ്ട് സിനിമകളും ഒരു പരസ്പര ധാരണയിൽ എത്തിയില്ലെങ്കിൽ രണ്ടും കൂട്ടിമുട്ടി നശിക്കും.


കപ്പിത്താൻ മമ്മൂക്കയ്ക്ക് വേണു കുന്നപ്പള്ളിയും ജോണി ആന്റണിയും സോഹൻ സീനുലാലും രമേഷ് പിഷാരടിയുമൊക്കെ ഒരേ കണക്കാണ്....പൈസ ചിലവാക്കിയവർ വേണമെങ്കിൽ യുദ്ധം ചെയ്ത് ജയിച്ചോളണം! പുള്ളിക്ക് പെറ്റ് കൂട്ടാനേ അറിയൂ, വളർത്താൻ അറിയത്തില്ല! പല കൂറ ആവറേജ് പടങ്ങൾക്കും ഗംഭീര ട്രെയ്*ലർ ലോഞ്ചൊക്കെ വെച്ചിട്ടും ജീവിതത്തിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ പടമായ മാമാങ്കത്തിന് ഇക്ക എന്താണ് ചെയ്തത്? 


ചിലർ പറയുന്നു പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ  വേണു ഇടപെട്ടാണ് നവംബർ 21 ന് റിലീസ് നിശ്ചയിച്ച മാമാങ്കം മാറ്റിവെയ്ക്കാൻ പോകുന്നതെന്ന്.


മറ്റ് ചിലർ പറയുന്നു വേണു ചേട്ടൻ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാൻ റെഡിയാണ്, മറ്റ് പൊളറ്റിക്സുകളാണ് അതിന് സമ്മതിക്കാത്തതെന്ന്!


കോടികൾ ചിലവാക്കി കേരളത്തിലെ എല്ലാ തെരുവുകളിലും മാളിലും ബസ് സ്റ്റോപ്പിലും ട്രെയിനിലും എന്ന് വേണ്ട..ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടി സിനിമകളും ഇതുവരെ കാണാത്ത പരസ്യങ്ങൾ ചെയ്തത് പടം റിലീസിന് റെഡിയാക്കാതെയാണോ? ഫാൻസ്* പോലും എന്തോരം പണം ചിലവാക്കിയാണ് പതിവില്ലാത്ത പ്രൊമോഷനുകൾ ചെയ്യുന്നത്..? പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ച റിലീസ് ഡേറ്റിന് മുന്നേ തന്നെ എത്ര തിയറ്ററുകളാണ് അലങ്കരിച്ച് തുടങ്ങിയത്..ഫാൻസ്* ഷോ ടിക്കറ്റുകൾ വിറ്റഴിച്ചത്.


ഒരുകാര്യം ഉറപ്പാണ്...നവംബർ 21 ന് പ്ലാൻ ഇല്ലായിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ വേണു ഇത്രയും വലിയ പ്രൊമോഷൻസ് ചെയ്യില്ലായിരുന്നു. ഒരു സ്വപ്ന സിനിമയ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി ഇത്രയും പണവും സമയവും ക്ഷമയോടെ ചിലവഴിക്കാമെങ്കിൽ, പുള്ളിക്ക് പടം എങ്ങനെ ഇറക്കണമെന്നും അറിയാതിരിക്കാൻ വഴിയില്ല. 
മറ്റ് ഭാഷകളിലെ ഡബ്ബങ് കഴിഞ്ഞില്ല, സെൻസറിങ് കഴിഞ്ഞില്ല എന്നൊക്കെയുള്ള അഭ്യൂഹങ്ങൾ കേൾക്കുന്നുണ്ട്. പക്ഷേ അതെല്ലാം തീർന്നെന്നാണ് വേണുവിന്റെ അടുത്ത വൃത്തങ്ങളിൽ നിന്നുതന്നെ അറിയാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത്...! 
പിന്നെ എന്താണ് മാമാങ്കത്തിന്റെ റിലീസ് പ്രശ്നം? ചിലരുടെ കുത്തകയിലേയ്ക്ക് പെട്ടന്നൊരുത്തൻ കേറിവരുന്നത് സഹിക്കാൻ പറ്റാത്തത് കൊണ്ടാണോ? 
എന്തായാലും മാമാങ്കത്തേയും വേണുവിനേയും ഒതുക്കാൻ സിനിമാ ഇന്റസ്ട്രിയിൽ വമ്പൻ കളികൾ നടക്കുന്നുണ്ട്! അതിന്റെ അനിശ്ചിതത്വം ആണിതൊക്കെ.
ഇത്രയും കോടികൾ മുടക്കി വലിയ സിനിമയെടുത്ത പുള്ളിക്കാരൻ ഇപ്പോൾ ഒറ്റപ്പെട്ട നിലയിലാണ്...


നമുക്ക് ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയുന്നത് ചെയ്യാം...മാമാങ്കം നവംബർ 21 ന് തന്നെ എല്ലാ ഭാഷയിലും വേൾഡ് വൈഡ് റിലീസ് ആക്കാൻ നിലനിൽക്കാം...അല്ലെങ്കിൽ പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ വേണു തന്നെ പറയട്ടേ, തന്റെ സിനിമ റെഡിയായില്ലെന്ന്💪


Venu Kunnappilly


#നിതിൻ

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> oru George undarunnallo, pulli enthiye?


pulli koode thanne undu ...immanuel and acha din movies angeru alle produce cheythethu ..acha din loodee producer pani nirthi

----------


## Rangeela

[QUOTE=Tigerbasskool;8564363]pulli koode thanne undu ...immanuel and acha din movies angeru alle produce cheythethu ..acha din loodee producer pani nirthi[/QUOTE]
 :Gathering:

----------


## Abin thomas

> oru George undarunnallo, pulli enthiye?


George mathre ullu mammookayude viswasthan ayit ipozhum.Personal makeup alle.ah joli ipozhum nannayi thanne cheyunnumund.

----------


## Jayan 369

ജോസഫ്* അലക്സ്* തേവള്ളിപ്പറമ്പിൽ 🔥🔥
#24YearsOfTheKing

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Mammootty Rules Social Media In Style; Fans Get Back-to-back ‘Gifts’!**By Staff*
*|* *Published: Monday, November 11, 2019, 12:59 [IST]

Mammootty has some highly awaited projects in the pipeline, which are in various stages of production. It wouldn't be wrong to say that the Megastar ruled social media in the past weekend, with the feeds getting filled with posters and trailers of his upcoming movies. Mammootty fans had lots to celebrate in the past weekend with back-to-back 'gifts' coming their way. Take a look at the special surprises that they got hold of in the past few days.

**Mamangam Tamil Trailer**It was on Friday that Mamangam's makers came up with the trailer of the Tamil version. It was released through the YouTube channel Lahari music and went on to gain widespread attention. The trailer was shared by some of the prominent stars like Arya, Priya Anand, etc.

*
*The Telugu Version**The team came up with the trailer of the Telugu version on Saturday (November 9, 2019). Mammootty has dubbed for himself in the Telugu version besides Tamil. Akkineni Nagarjuna also shared the trailer of the movie and conveyed his best to the team. Much like the Tamil trailer, this one too garnered attention.

*
*Shylock First Look Poster**Shylock's first look poster marked its entry in the online circuits on November 9, 2019 at 7 PM. The stylish poster of the film, featuring Mammootty in it, was bound to rule social media. Fans were pretty happy with the poster's design. Many top celebrities of the industry also shared the first look poster.

*
*Title Poster Of One**Mammootty will be seen playing the lead role in the upcoming Malayalam movie, titled 'One'. The title poster of the movie, directed by Santosh Viswanath and written by Bobby-Sanjay, was launched yesterday (November 10, 2019). Mammootty will don the role of a Chief Minister in this promising movie. Many prominent Malayalam celebrities conveyed their best wishes to the team by sharing the poster.*

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Dasettan

versatility 😊

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Sent from my vivo 1820 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## frincekjoseph

Oru Mammootty moviekku casting call innale Muyal mediayil kandaallo 

Eethu moviekku aanenu ariyo?

----------


## perumal

#2019 - 2020ഫിലിം ഫെയർ അവാർഡ് #3ദേശത്തു നിന്നും ഒരേ നടന്റെ 3 സിനിമകൾ നോമിനേഷൻ #മലയാളത്തിൽ നിന്നും #ഉണ്ട
#തെലുഗിൽ നിന്നും #യാത്ര തമിഴിൽ നിന്നും #പേരൻബ് 🔥♥️

#MegaActor

Ullathano?? Twitter il kandathanu

----------


## Phantom 369

Mammootty Filmography:  

1. Anubhavangal Paalichakal
2. Kaalachakram
3. Vilkkanundu Swapnangal
4. Mela
5. Sphodanam
6. Munnettam
7. Thrishna
8. Oothikachiya Ponnu
9. Ahimsa
10. Balloon
11. Idiyum Minnalum
12. Ponnum Poovum
13. Ee Nadu
14. Yavanika
15. Pooviriyum Pulari
16. Komaram
17. Chambalkadu
18. Sharavarsham
19. Oru Thira Pinneyum Thira
20. Enthino Pookunna Pookkal
21. Padayottam
22. Vidhichathum Kothichathum
23. Post Mortem
24. John Jaffer Janardhanan
25. Amrutha Geetham
26. Veedu
27. Thadaakam
28. Aa divasam
29. Innallenkil Naale
30. Sindoora Sandhyakku Mounam
31. Keni
32. Chiriyo Chiri
33. Theeram Thedunna Thira
34. Sandhyakku Virinja Poovu
35. Himavaahini
36. Guru Dakshina
37. Rachana
38. Oru Swakaryam
39. Oru Madapravinte Katha
40. Eettillam
41. Chakravalam Chuvannappol
42. Manasoru Maha Samudram
43. Aadaminte Vaariyellu
44. Aa Rathri
45. Visa
46. America America
47. Oru Mukham Pala Mukham
48. Ente Katha
49. Coolie
50. Prathijnja
51. Shesham Kazchayil
52. Pinnilavu
53. Kinnaram
54. Kaattaruvi
55. Nathi Muthal Nathi Vare
56. Kodumkattu
57. Iniyengilum
58. Saagaram Santham
59. Marakkillorikkalum
60. Nanayam
61. Koodevide
62. Onnu Chirikku
63. Asthram
64. Maniyara
65. Lekhayude Maranam Oru Flashback
66. Rugma
67. Changatham
68. Vikatakavi
69. Kodathi
70. Veendum Chalikunna Chakram
71. Ethirppukal
72. Manithali
73. Oru Kochukatha Arum Parayatha Katha
74. Aalkoottathil Thaniye
75. Aksharangal
76. Athirathram
77. Onnum Mindatha Bharya
78. Chakkarayumma
79. Aarorumariyathe
80. Sandarbham
81. Paavam Poornima
82. Lakshmana Rekha
83. Aattuvanchi Ulanjappol
84. Mangalam Nerunnu
85. Koottinilamkili
86. Aayiram Abhilashangal
87. Vetta
88. Kanamarayathu
89. Ithiripoove Chuvannapoove
90. Idavelakku Sesham
91. Anthichuvappu
92. Thirakkil Alppa Samayam
93. Alakadalinakkare
94. Akkare
95. Sandhyakkenthinu Sindhooram
96. Ente Upasana
97. Itha Innu Muthal
98. Ariyaatha Veethikal
99. Enganeyundashaane
100. Adiyozhukkukal
101. Onnanu Nammal
102. Avidathepole Ivideyum
103. Muhurtham 11.30nu
104. Ee Thanalil Ithiri Neram
105. Eeran Sandhya
106. Thammil Thammil
107. Makan Ente Makan
108. Oduvil Kittiya Vartha
109. Anubandham
110. Ee Sabdam Innathe Sabdam
111. Katha Ithuvare
112. Oru Sandesam Koodi
113. Manya Mahajanangale
114. Onningu Vannengil
115. Oru Nokku Kanan
116. Ayanam
117. Angadikkappurathu
118. Ente Kaanakkuyil
119. Puzhayozhukum Vazhi
120. Iniyum Kadha Thudarum
121. Idanilangal
122. Nirakkoottu
123. Yathra
124. Ee Lokam Evide Kure Manushyar
125. Kanathaya Penkutty
126. Vilichu Vilikettu
127. Puli Varunne Puli
128. Aa Neram Alppa Dooram
129. Karimbinpoovinakkare
130. Upaharam
131. Kaathodu Kaathoram
132. Parayanumvayya Paayathirikanumvayya
133. Thinkalaazcha Nalla Divasam
134. Kandu Kandarinju
135. Akalathe Ambili
136. Oru Katha Oru Nunakkatha
137. Shyama
138. Ithile Iniyum Varu
139. Mazha Peyyunnu Maddalam Kottunnu
140. Aalorungi Arangorungi
141. Vartha
142. Kariyilakkattupole
143. Malarum Kiliyum
144. Kshamichu Ennoru Vakku
145. Prathyekam Sradhikkuka
146. Arappatta Kettiya Gramathil
147. Poomukhappadiyil Ninneyum Kaathu
148. Neram Pularumbol
149. Kaveri
150. Snehamulla Simham
151. Adukkan Entheluppam
152. Gandhinagar 2nd Street
153. Nandi Veendum Varika
154. Moonnu Masangalkku Munpu
155. Aayiram Kannukal
156. Ice Cream
157. Poovinu Puthiya Poonthennal
158. Aavanazhi
159. Nyayavidhi
160. Ee Kaikalil
161. Veendum
162. Geetham
163. Pranamam
164. Padayani
165. Sayam Sandhya
166. Rakkuyilin Ragasadassil
167. Aval Kaathirunnu Avanum
168. Kochu Themmadi
169. Rareeram
170. Ennu Nathante Nimmi
171. Kathakku Pinnil
172. Kottum Kuravayum
173. Oru Sindoora Pottinte Ormakku
174. Sreedharante Onnam Thirumurivu
175. Ithrayum Kalam
176. Nombarathi Poovu
177. Adimakal Udamakal
178. Athinumapuram
179. Kaalam Maari Katha Maari
180. New Delhi
181. Thaniyavarthanam
182. Manivathoorile Aayiram Sivarathrikal
183. Aankiliyude Tharattu
184. Anantaram
185. Nalkkavala
186. Vicharana
187. Dhinarathrangal
188. Oru CBI Diarykurippu
189. Sanghunadam
190. Manu Uncle
191. Abkari
192. Sangham
193. August 1
194. Mattoral
195. 1921
196. Thanthram
197. Mukthi
198. Charithram
199. Mudra
200. Adikkurippu
201. Oru Vadakkan Veeragatha
202. Utharam
203. Adharvam
204. Carnivel
205. Artham
206. Jagratha
207. Nair Saab
208. Mahayanam
209. Mrugaya
210. Triyatri
211. Purappadu
212. No.20 Madras Mail
213. Kottayam Kunjachan
214. Midhya
215. Mathilukal
216. Mounam Samatham
217. Samrajyam
218. Kalikkalam
219. Oliyampukal
220. Iyer The Great
221. Ee Thanutha Veluppan Kalathu
222. Kuttettan
223. Parampara
224. Amaram
225. Nayam Vyakthamakkunnu
226. Inspector Balram
227. Adayalam
228. Kanalkkattu
229. Anaswarm
230. Azhagan
231. Thalapathy
232. Neelagiri
233. Kauravar
234. Soorya Manasam
235. Johnnie Walker
236. Mahanagaram
237. Kizhakkan Pathrose
238. Pappayude Swantham Apposs
239. Swathi Kiranam
240. Dhruvam
241. Aayirappara
242. Valtsalyam
243. Jackpot
244. Sarovaram
245. Paalayam
246. Dharthiputra
247. Kilipetchu Ketkava
248. Padheyam
249. Golanthara Vartha
250. Vidheyan
251. Sainyam
252. Ponthan Mada
253. Vishnu
254. Sagaram Sakshi
255. Sukrutham
256. Ormakal Undayirikkanam
257. Mazhayethum Munpe
258. Oru Abhibhashakante Case Diary
259. No.1 Snehatheeram Bangalore North
260. Makkal Aatchi
261. The King
262. Azhakiya Ravanan
263. Hitler
264. Aayiram Naavulla Ananthan
265. Indraprastham
266. Udhyanapalakan
267. Puthayal
268. Surya Putrulu
269. Bhoothakkannadi
270. Oral Mathram
271. Kaliyoonjal
272. Arasiyal
273. Maru Malarchi
274. Elavamkodu Desam
275. The Truth
276. Sidhartha
277. Oru Maravathoor Kanavu
278. Swami Vivekananda
279. Harikrishnans
280. Prem Poojari
281. Edhirum Pudhirum
282. Thachiledathu Chundan
283. Megham
284. Stalin Sivadas
285. The Godman
286. Ezhupunna Tharakan
287. Pallavur Devanarayanan
288. Narasimham
289. Arayannagalude Veedu
290. Kandukondain Kandukondain
291. Valyettan
292. Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar
293. Dada Sahib
294. Anandham
295. Rakshasarajavu
296. Dubai
297. Railway Coolie
298. Danny
299. Phantom
300. Junior Senior
301. Karmegham
302. Kaiyethum Doorath
303. Chronic Bachelor
304. Pattalam
305. Sethuramaiyer CBI
306. Vajram
307. Aparichithan
308. Kaazhcha
309. Viswa Tulasi
310. Black
311. Vesham
312. Thommanum Makkalum
313. Thaskara Veeran
314. Rappakal
315. Nerariyan CBI
316. Sau Jhooth Ek Sach
317. Rajamanikyam
318. Bus Conductor
319. Thurupu Gulan
320. Balram vs Tharadas
321. Prajapathi
322. Bhargava Charitham
323. Pothen Vava
324. Karutha Pakshikal
325. Palunku
326. Kaiyoppu
327. Mayavi
328. Big B
329. Mission 90 Days
330. Ore Kadal
331. Nazrani
332. Katha Parayumbo
333. Halla Bol
334. Roudram
335. Annan Thambi
336. One Way Ticket
337. Parunthu
338. Mayabazar
339. Twenty 20
340. Love In Singapore
341. Ee Pattanathil Bhootham
342. Daddy Cool
343. Loudspeaker
344. Keralavarma Pazhassiraja
345. Kerala Cafe
346. Palerimanikyam
347. Chattambinaadu
348. Dhrona 2010
349. Yugapurushan
350. Pramaani
351. Pokkiriraja
352. Kuttysrank
353. Pranchiyettan & The Saint
354. Vandaemaatharam
355. Best of Luck
356. Best Actor
357. August 15
358. Doubles
359. The Train
360. Bombay March 12
361. Venicile Vyapari
362. Shikkari
363. The King & The Commissioner
364. Cobra
365. Thappana
366. Jawan of Vellimala
367. Face to Face
368. Bavuttiyude Namathil
369. Kammath & Kammath
370. Immanuel
371. Kadal Kadann Oru Maathukutty
372. Kunjananthante Kada
373. Daivathinte Swantham Cleetus
374. Silence
375. Balyakalasakhi
376. Praise The Lord
377. Gangster
378. Manglish
379. Munnariyippu
380. Rajadhiraja
381. Varsham
382. Fireman
383. Bhaskar The Rascal
384. Acha Dhin
385. Utopiayile Rajavu
386. Pathemari
387. Puthiya Niyamam
388. Kasaba
389. White
390. Thoppil Joppan
391. The Great Father
392. Puthan Panam
393. Pullikkaran Staraa
394. Masterpiece
395. Street Lights
396. Captain
397. Parole
398. Uncle
399. Abrahaminte Santhathikal
400. Oru Kuttanadan Blog
401. Peranbu
402. Yatra
403. MadhuraRaja
404. Unda
405. Pathinettam Padi
406. Ganagandharvan

----------


## AUks

Abudhabi T10 cricket event

----------


## Raja Sha

400th film oru onnu onnara film ayirunnu!! :Grin:

----------


## moovybuf

ഇൗ ലിസ്റ്റില് good Vs bad radio 50:50 ഉണ്ടാവുമോ? ലിബറൽ ആയി നോക്കിയാൽ..

----------


## roshy

396 eatha padam?

----------


## Rangeela

> 357 thott


357 nu seshavum nammukk kitti ennum orkkan ...... peranbu.....
 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## roshy

> 357 nu seshavum nammukk kitti ennum orkkan ...... peranbu.....


munnariyippu,pathemari

----------


## Don David

> munnariyippu,pathemari


Undayum Yathrayum Moshamalla !!!

Idaykk Pathemari pole family film... !! 

Immanuel pole nanma maravum !! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 357 thott





> 357 nu seshavum nammukk kitti ennum orkkan ...... peranbu.....





> munnariyippu,pathemari





> Undayum Yathrayum Moshamalla !!!
> 
> Idaykk Pathemari pole family film... !! 
> 
> Immanuel pole nanma maravum !! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


357 venamennilla...400 kazhinjullathu maathram mathi... Peranbu, Yatra, Unda...
ellaam ee kollam irangiyathu...ithrem nalla perfos mattu chilarkk ee decade il undonnu doubt aanu..

----------


## Rangeela

> munnariyippu,pathemari


thalkkalam onninte peru paranjal mathi ennu vjarichathanu......
allathe ozhivakkiyathalla....

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 396 eatha padam?


Jayasurya hero aaya film on V P Sathyan...oru scene il... Mammootty the actor aayittu thanne..

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> ഇൗ ലിസ്റ്റില് good Vs bad radio 50:50 ഉണ്ടാവുമോ? ലിബറൽ ആയി നോക്കിയാൽ..


Liberal ennu nokkiyal ellarkkum oro reason undaavum....... last 10 years aanu prob...... athilum glimpses undaavum.... 

The main point is the variety.... athu vere aarkkum ella......

----------


## roshy

> 357 venamennilla...400 kazhinjullathu maathram mathi... Peranbu, Yatra, Unda...
> ellaam ee kollam irangiyathu...ithrem nalla perfos mattu chilarkk ee decade il undonnu doubt aanu..


എന്തായാലും 2010  തൊട്ടിങ്ങോട്ടു മോശം പടങ്ങൾ തന്നെ കൂടുതൽ. അതും പറ കൂതറ എന്ന് പറയാൻ പറ്റുന്ന
 അച്ഛാ ദിൻ ,പ്രൈസ് ദി ലോർഡ് .ഡബിൾ*സ്* ,പരോൾ ,ബ്ലോഗ്,പുള്ളിക്കാരൻ etc

----------


## rinshad

Ee year enikk eetavum kooduthal ishtamaayi malayaalam  moviekalill onn unda, ikka ude top 20 il nan manni sirine ulpeduthum. Pinne ikka ude koora padam anenn arinja kannann thonnarilla.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Oru Mammootty moviekku casting call innale Muyal mediayil kandaallo 
> 
> Eethu moviekku aanenu ariyo?


Jophin T Chacko yude movie aayirikkum. He is Muyal media's previous admin, the next debutant director to be introduced by Mammookka.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> 400th film oru onnu onnara film ayirunnu!!


Athinu munpatheyo kazhinjittullatho aayirunnenkil polichene. 
Enthaayalum 401 muthal gear maari.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ohh
Crime thriller alle........




> Jophin T Chacko yude movie aayirikkum. He is Muyal media's previous admin, the next debutant director to be introduced by Mammookka.

----------


## Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Tigerbasskool

All languages anengil 420 undu including pre production movies 

Actor (420 credits)

*Bilal* (pre-production)
Bilal
*CBI 5* (pre-production)

 2020*Ameer* (pre-production)

 2019*I Am a Disco Dancer* (pre-production)

 2020*One* (filming)

 2020*Shylock* (post-production)

 2019*Mamangam* (post-production)

 1979*Devalokam* (abandoned)

*Keeravani*

 2019*Ganagandharvan*
Kalasadhan Ullas
 2019*18am Padi*
John
 2019*Unda*
Manikandan C.P.
 2019*Madhura Raja*
'Madhura' Raja
 2019*Yatra*
Y S Rajasekhara Reddy
 2018*Odiyan*
Narrator (voice)
 2018*Johny Johny Yes Appa*
Narrator (voice)
 2018*Oru Kuttanadan Blog*
Nediyedan Hareendra Kaimal aka Hari
 2018*Abhrahaminte Santhathikal*
Derick Abraham
 2018/I*Uncle*
Krishna Kumar aka K.K.
 2018*Parole*
Pullakkunnel Alex
 2018*Peranbu*
Amudhavan
 2018*Street Lights*
James
 2017/IV*Masterpiece*
Edward Livingstone / Anto Antony
 2017*Pullikkaran Staraa*
Rajakumaran
 2017*Puthan Panam*
Nithyananda Shenoy
 2017*The Great Father*
David Nainan
 2016*Thoppil Joppan*
Thoppil Joppan
 2016/I*White*
Prakash Roy
 2016*Kasaba*
Rajan Zachariah
 2016*Puthiya Niyamam*
Adv. Louis Pothen
 2015*Pathemari*
Pallikkal Narayanan
 2015*Utopiayile Rajavu*
C.P. Swathanthran aka C.P.
 2015*Acha Dhin*
Durgaprasad
 2015*Bhaskar the Rascal*
Bhaskaran Pillai
 2015*Fireman*
Vijay
 2014*Varsham*
P.K. Venugopal
 2014*Rajadhi Raja*
Shekarankutty
 2014*Munnariyippu*
C.K Raghavan
 2014*Manglish*
Tharakan Malik
 2014*Gangster*
Akbar Ali
 2014*Praise the Lord*
Joy
 2014*Balyakalasakhi*
Majeed
 2013/XII*Silence*

 2013*Daivathinte Swantham Cleetus*
Cleetus
 2013*Kunjananthante Kada*
Kunjananthan
 2013*Kadal Kadannu Oru Maathukutty*
Mathukkutty
 2013*Immanuel*
Immanuel
 2013*Kammath & Kammath*
Raja Raja Kammath
 2012*Face 2 Face*
Balachandran
 2012*Bavuttiyude Namathil*
Bavutty
 2012*Jawan of Vellimala*
Gopikrishnan
 2012*Thappana*
Samson
 2012/I*Cobra*
Raajavembala / Sivadas Naidu
 2012*The King and the Commissioner*
Thevalliparambil Joseph Alex
 2011*Venicile Vyapari*
Pavithran
 2011*Bombay March 12*
Sathananda Bhatt / Samir
 2011*The Train*
Kedharnath
 2011*Doubles* (Short)
Giri
 2011*August 15*
Perumal
 2011*Shikari*
Abhijit
 2010*Yugapurushan*
K.C. Kuttan
 2010*Best Actor*
Mohan
 2010*Vandae Maatharam*
Gopikrishnan
 2010*Pranchiyettan and the Saint*
Chirammal Eenashu 'Pranchi' Francis
 2010*Pokkiri Raja*
Raja
 2010*Pramani*
Vishwanatha Panicker
 2010*Dhrona 2010*
Pattazhi Madhavan Nampoothiri / Kunjunni
 2009*Chattambinadu*
Vijendra Mallayya
 2009*Paleri Manikyam: Oru Pathirakolapathakathinte Katha*
Haridas / Murikkumkunnath Ahammad Haji / Khalid Ahammad
 2009*Kerala Varma Pazhassi Raja*
Kerala Varma Pazhassi Raja
 2009*Kerala Cafe* (segment "Puramkazhchakal")
 2009*Loudspeaker*
Philipose aka Mic
 2009*Kutty Srank: The Sailor of Hearts*
Kutty Srank
 2009*Daddy Cool*
Antony Simon
 2009*Ee Pattanathil Bhootham*
Jimmy / Bhootham
 2009*Love in Singapore*
Machu
 2008*Twenty:20*
Adv. Ramesh Nambiar
 2008*Maya Bazar*
Rameshan / Lakshmi Narayanan
 2008*Parunthu*
Parunthu purushu
 2008*Annan Thambi*
Appu / Achu
 2008*Roudram*
Asst Commissioner 'Nari' Narendran
 2007*Kadha Parayumbol...*
Ashokraj (extended cameo)
 2007*Nasrani*
David John Kottaram
 2007*Ore Kadal*
Dr. S. R. Nathan
 2007*Mission 90 Days*
Major Sivaram
 2007*Big B*
Bilal
 2007*Mayavi*
Mahi (Mayavi)
 2007*Kayyoppu*
K. Balachandran
 2006*Palunku*
Monichan
 2006*Karutha Pakshikal*
Murughan
 2006*Pothan Vava*
Pothan Vava
 2006*Bhargavacharitham Moonnam Khandam*
Current Bhargavan
 2006*Prajapathi*
Devarmadom Narayanan
 2006*Balram vs. Tharadas*
Dy.SP Belram / Tharadas
 2006*Thuruppu Gulan*
'Gulan' Kunjumon
 2005*Ek Din Anjaane Mein*

 2005*Bus Conductor*
Sulthanveettil Zakkir Hussein
 2005*Rajamanikyam*
Rajamanikyam (Bellari Raja)
 2005*Nerariyan CBI*
Sethurama Iyer
 2005*Rappakal*
Krishnan
 2005*Thaskara Veeran*
Arakkalam Baby
 2005*Thommanum Makkalum*
Sivan
 2004*Vesham*
Appukuttan Menon
 2004/I*Black*
Karikkamuri Shanmughan
 2004*Sau Jhooth Ek Sach*
Inspector Vivek
 2004*Vishwa Thulasi*
Vishwam
 2004*Kaazhcha*
Madhavan
 2004*Aparichithan*
Raghuram (extended cameo) (as cameo)
 2004*Vajram*
Devarajan
 2004*Sethurama Iyer CBI*
Sethurama Iyer
 2003*Pattalam*
Major Pattabhiraman
 2003*Chronic Bachelor*
Sathyaprathapan
 2002*Dany*
Dany
 2002*Kaiyethum Doorath*
Gopinathan
 2002*Phantom*
Phantom Pailey
 2002*Hum Hain Bade Miyan Chote Miyan*

 2002*Karmegam*

 2002*Junior Senior*
Santhosh
 2002*The Great Supremo*

 2001*Dubai*
Ravi Mammen
 2001*Rakshasa Rajav*
Ramanathan IPS
 2001*Aanandham*
Thirupathisamy
 2001*Ethirum Puthirum*

 2001*Rough Tuff*

 2000*Arayannegalude Veedu*
Ravindranath Menon
 2000*Dada Sahib*
Dada Mohammad Sahib / Abubacker
 2000*Valliettan*
Arackal Madhavanunni
 2000*Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar*
Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar
 2000*Kandukondain Kandukondain*
Captain Bala
 2000*Narasimham*
Nandagopala Marar (as cameo)
 1999*Ezhupunna Tharakan*
Sunny Tharakan
 1999*Megham*
Col. Ravivarma Thampuran
 1999*Pallavur Devanarayanan*
Pallavur Devanarayana Pothuval
 1999*Stalin Sivadas*
Sivadas
 1999*Thachiledathu Chundan*
Kochu Kunju
 1999*The Godman*
Amarnath, M
 1999*Toofani Takrao*

 1998*Elavamkodu Desam*
Jathavethan
 1998*Marumalarchi*
Rasu Padayachi
 1998*Railway Coolie*

 1998*Sidhartha*
Sidharthan
 1998*Harikrishnans*
Hari
 1998*Oru Maravathoor Kanavu*
Chandy
 1998*The Truth*
Bharath Patteri
 1997*Kaliyoonjal*
Nandagopalan
 1997*Oral Mathram*
Hareendran
 1997*Puthayal*
Captain Viswanath
 1997*Bhoothakkannadi*
Vidyadharan
 1997*Arasiyal*

 1996*Suryaputrulu*

 1996*Udyanapalakan*
Sudhakaran Nair
 1996*Indraprastham*
Satheesh Menon
 1996*Aayiram Naavulla Ananthan*
Dr. Anantha Padmanabhan
 1996*Hitler*
'Hitler' Madhavankutty (as big brother)
 1996*Azhakiya Ravanan*
Shankar Das
 1995*Makkal Aatchi*
Sethupathi (Thalaivar)
 1995*The King*
Kuttan
 1995*Ormakalundayirikkanam*
Tailor Bhaskaran (Bhasi)
 1995*No: 1 Sneha Theeram Bangalore North*
Vijaya Bhasker
 1995*Oru Abhibhashakante Case Diary*
Kuruvilla Aniyan Kuruvilla
 1995*Mazhayethum Munpe*
Nandakumar Varma
 1995*Police Ki Jung*

 1994*Vivekananda*
Maharajah
 1994*Sukrutham*
Ravishankar
 1994*Sagaram Sakshi*
Balachandran
 1994*Vishnu*
Vishnu
 1994*Ponthan Mada*
Ponthan Mada
 1994*Vidheyan*
Bhaskar Patelar
 1993*Golanthara Vartha*
Ramesan Nair
 1993*Padheyam*
Chandradas
 1993*Kilipetchu Ketkava*
Chidambaram (School Master)
 1993*Sainyam*
Gp Capt A.J. Eashwar
 1993*Sarovaram*
Devadathan (Music Conductor)
 1993*Palayam*
Christi
 1993*Dhartiputra*
Jailor Kapil Dev Singh
 1993*Jackpot*
Gautham Krishna (Jockey)
 1993*Vatsalyam*
Meledathu Raghvan Nair
 1993*Aayirappara*
Shouwri
 1993*Dhruvam*
Narasimha Mannadiyar
 1992*Swathi Kiranam*
Anantha Rama Sharma
 1992*Pappayude Swantham Appoos*
Balachandran (as business man)
 1992*Kizhakkan Pathrose*
Pathrose
 1992*Mahanagaram*
K. Viswanathan
 1992*Johnnie Walker*
John Varghese
 1992*Soorya Manasam*
'Puttu' Urumees
 1992*Kauravar*
Antony
 1991*Azhakan*
Azhakappan
 1991*Neelagiri*
Sivan
 1991*Thalapathi*
Devaraj
 1991*Anaswaram*
Daniel D'Souza
 1991*Kanalkkattu*
Nathu Narayanan
 1991*Adayalam*
Capt. Hariharan
 1991*Inspector Balram*
Circle Inspector Balram 'Balu'
 1991*Nayam Vekthamakkunnu*
Sukumaran (Political Leader)
 1991*Amaram*
Achootty(Achuthan Kutty) (as Fisher man)
 1991*Haseeno Ka Badla*

 1990*Parampara*
Johny / Lawrence
 1990*Ee Thanutha Veluppan Kalathu*
Haridas Damodaran (Supdt.of Police)
 1990*Kuttettan*
Vishnu Narayanan
 1990*Iyer the Great*
Soorya Narayana Iyer
 1990*Oliyampukal*
Arackal Baby Mathew
 1990*Kalikkalam*
Shankar / Antony / Tony Louis / ...
 1990*Samrajyam*
Alexander
 1990*Mounam Sammadham*

 1990*Mathilukal*
Vaikom Muhammad Basheer
 1990*Midhya*
Venugopal
 1990*Kottayam Kunjachan*
Kottayam Kunjachan
 1990*No: 20 Madras Mail*
Mammootty
 1990*Purappad*
Viswanathan
 1990*Thriyathri*
Estate Owner
 1989*Mrigaya*
Varunni (as hunter)
 1989*Mahayanam*
Chandran
 1989*Nair Saab*
Major Ravindran Nair
 1989*Jagratha*
Sethurama Iyer
 1989*Ardham*
Ben Narendran
 1989*Carnival*
Bharathan
 1989*Adharvam*
Anantha Padmanabhan
 1989*Utharam*
Balachandran Nair
 1989*Oru Vadakkan Veeragatha*
Chanthu Chekavar (as Kalari gurukkal)
 1989*Adikkurippu*
Adv. Bhaskera Pillai
 1989*Mudra*
Ramabhadran
 1989*Charithram*
Philipose Manavalan (Thampi)
 1989*Dharmadhikari*

 1988*Manu Uncle*
Manu
 1988*Sanghnadam*
Chandran
 1988*Mukthi*
A Haridas
 1988*Thanthram*
Adv. George Korah Vettickal
 1988*Nineteen Twenty One*
Khadir
 1988*Mattoral*
Balan
 1988*August 1*
Perumal (DSP)
 1988*Sangham*
Kuttappai
 1988*Abkari*
Vasu
 1988*Oru CBI Diary Kurippu*
Sethurama Iyer
 1988*Dhinarathrangal*
Aravindan
 1988*Vicharana*
Sethumadhavan
 1987*Kottum Kuravayum*
Damu
 1987*Nalkkavala*
Babu
 1987*Anantaram*
Dr. Balu
 1987*Aankiliyude Tharattu*
Haridas
 1987*Manivathoorile Ayiram Shivarathrikal*
Dr. Vinayachandran
 1987*Thaniyavartanam*
Balan Maruthempilly (Bala Gopalan)
 1987*New Delhi*
G. Krishnamoorthy
 1987*Kalam Mari Katha Mari*
Kamarudden
 1987*Athinumappuram*
Ravindran
 1987*Adimakal Udamakal*
Raghavan
 1987*Nombarathi Poovu*
Dr. Padmanabhan
 1987*Ithrayum Kalam*
Varghese
 1987*Sreedharante Onnam Thirumurivu*
Sreedharan
 1987*Oru Sindoora Pottinte Ormaykku*
Roy Thampi
 1987*Kathakku Pinnil*
Thampi (Dramatist)
 1986*Ennu Nathante Nimmi*
Mahesh
 1986*Rareeram*
Nandakumar
 1986*Kochu Themmadi*
Sekharan Master
 1986*Aval Kathirunnu Avanum*
Gopinath
 1986*Rakkuyilin Ragasadassil*
Viswanathan (Musician)
 1986*Sayam Sandhya*
Sivaprasad
 1986*Padayani*
Sudhakaran
 1986*Pranamam*
Prathapan (Dy.s.p.)
 1986*Geetam*
Yatheendran
 1986*Veendum*
Vijaya Chandran
 1986*Ee Kaikalil*
Sultan Abdul Razak
 1986*Nyayavidhi*
Paramu
 1986*Aavanazhi*
Balram
 1986*Poovinnu Puthiya Poonthennal*
Kiran (Business Man)
 1986*Ice Cream*
Thampi
 1986*Aayiram Kannukal*
Dr. Samuel George
 1986*Moonnu Masangalkku Munpu*
Dr. Rajasekhran
 1986*Nandi Veendum Varika*
Mohandas C. K.
 1986*Gandhinagar 2nd Street*
Balachandran
 1986*Adukkan Entheluppam*
Srinivasan Nair
 1986*Snehamulla Simham*
Vaishakhan
 1986*Kaveri*
Dr. Hari
 1986*Neram Pularumbol*
Brother Lawrence
 1986*Poomukhappadiyil Ninneyum Kaathu*
Isaac Peter
 1986*Arappatta Kettiya Graamathil*
Zachariah
 1986*Prathyekam Sradhikuka*
Suresh
 1986*Kshamichu Ennoru Vakku*
Adv. Ravindranath
 1986*Malarum Kiliyum*
Balachandran
 1986*Kariyila Kattu Pole*
Harikrishnan
 1986*Vartha*
Madhavan Kutty
 1986*Aalorungi Arangorungi*
Rajan (Sun-Inspector)
 1986*Mazha Peyyunnu Maddalam Kottunnu* (Guest Role)
 1986*Ithile Iniyum Varu*
Aravindan
 1986*Shyama*
Viswanathan
 1986*Oru Katha Oru Nunnakkatha*
Prof. Mohandas
 1985*Parayanumvayya Parayathirikkanumvayya*
Sreekumar
 1985*Thinkalazhcha Nalla Divasam*
Gopan
 1985*Akalathe Ambili*
Ajayan
 1985*Kandu Kandarinju*
Sreedharan
 1985*Kathodu Kathoram*
Louis
 1985*Upaharam*
Dr. Jeevan Thomas
 1985*Karimpin Poovinakkare*
Sivan
 1985*Aa Neram Alppa Dooram*
Jameskutty
 1985*Puli Varunne Puli*
Jayaraman
 1985*Vilichu Vilikettu*
Vijayan
 1985*Kanathaya Penkutty*
Ram Mohan
 1985*Ee Lokam Ivide Kure Manushyar*
Ummer
 1985*Yaathra*
Unnikrishnan
 1985*Nirakkoottu*
Ravi Varma
 1985*Idanilangal*
Vijayan
 1985*Iniyum Katha Thudarum*
Ravindran
 1985*Puzhayozhukum Vazhi*
Gopalan
 1985*Ente Kanakkuyil*
Mohan Kumar
 1985*Angadikkappurath*
Jose
 1985*Ayanam*
Johny
 1985*Oru Nokku Kanan*
Jayadevan
 1985*Onningu Vannengil*
Mohandas
 1985*Manya Mahajanangale*
Devan
 1985*Oru Sandesam Koodi*
Vijayan
 1985*Katha Ithu Vare*
Balachandran
 1985*Ee Sabdam Innathe Sabdam*
Dr. Ramachandran
 1985*Anu Bandham*
Muraleedharan Master
 1985*Oduvil Kittiya Vartha*
Gopalan Kutty
 1985*Makan Ente Makan*
Prakasan
 1985*Thammil Thammil*
Dr. S. Rajagopal
 1985*Eeran Sandhya*
Madhavankutty
 1985*Ee Thanalil Ithiri Neram*
Vijayan
 1985*Muhurtham Pathnonnu Muppathinu*
Dr. M. K. Haridas
 1985*Avidathepole Ivideyum*
Anirudhan aka Ani
 1984*Aarorumariyathe*
P. G. Venugopal
 1984*Aattuvanchi Ulanjappol*
Adv. S. N. Balachandran
 1984*Aayiram Abilashangal*
Devadasan
 1984*Akkare*
Ismail
 1984*Aksharangal*
Jayadevan (writer)
 1984*Alakadalinakkare*
Anand
 1984*Anithichuvappu*
George Kutty
 1984*Chakkarayumma*
Babu
 1984*Edavelakku Sesham*
Jayadevan (Sub Inspector)
 1984*Engane Undasane*
Gopikuttan Pillai
 1984*Ethirppukal*
Kochu Baby
 1984*Itha Innu Muthal*
Adv. Jayamohan
 1984*Ithiri Poove Chuvannapoove*
Balagopalan
 1984*Koottinilamkili*
Krishnanunni
 1984*Lakshmana Rekha*
Sukumaran Nair
 1984*Mangalam Nerunnu*
Babu
 1984*Manithali*
Zulfikar
 1984*Onnanu Nammal*
Sethu
 1984*Onnum Mindatha Bharya*
Achuthan Nair (M.D. Of a Hospital)
 1984*Oru Kochukatha Aarum Parayatha Katha*
Dr. Surendran
 1984*Pavam Poornima*
Jayaraj
 1984*Sandhyakenthinu Sindooram*
Raghunathan (Teacher)
 1984*Thirakil Alppam Samayam*
Antony
 1984*Veendum Chalikkunna Chakram*
Jose
 1984*Vetta*
Rathish (Sub Inspector of Police)
 1984*Vikatakavi*
Usman (Driver)
 1984*Adiyozhukkukal*
Karunan
 1984*Ariyatha Veethikal*
Ravi
 1984*Ente Upasana*
Arjunan
 1984*Kanamarayathu*
Roy Varghese
 1984*Sandharbham*
Ravi
 1984*Athirathram*
Tharadas
 1984*Aalkkoottathil Thaniye*
Rajan
 1984*Kodathi*
Rajendran
 1983*Adaminte Variyellu*
Jose
 1983*America America*
Ramesh
 1983*Asthram*
Balu
 1983*Chakravalam Chuvannappol*
Surendran
 1983*Changatham*
Tony Francis
 1983/II*Coolie*
Kunjali
 1983*Ente Katha*
Babu
 1983*Guru Dakshina*
John
 1983*Himavahini*
Gopi
 1983*Iniyenkilum*
Divakaran
 1983*Kattaruvi*
Vasu
 1983*Kinnaram*
Balachandran (Guest Role)
 1983*Kodumkattu*
Musthafa
 1983*Koodevide?*
Captain Thomas
 1983*Maniyara*
Shameer
 1983*Mansoru Maha Samudram*
Venugopal
 1983*Marakkillorikkalum*
Man at the Park (uncredited)
 1983*Naanayam*
Raju
 1983*Nathi Muthal Nathi Vare*
Raju
 1983*Onnu Chirikku*
Unnikrishnan
 1983*Oru Madapravinte Katha*
Balachandran
 1983*Oru Mukham Pala Mukham*
Sankara Narayanan Thampi
 1983*Oru Swakaryam*
Usman
 1983*Prathigna*
Hamsa
 1983*Rachana*
Gopi
 1983*Rugma*
Raghu
 1983*Sagaram Santham*
Ananthan
 1983*Sesham Kazhchayil*
Jagadish
 1983*Theeram Thedunna Thira*
Madhu
 1983*Visa*
Shereef
 1983*Lekhayude Maranam: Oru Flashback*
Prem Sagar (Film Star)
 1983*Pin Nilavu*
Unni
 1983*Aa Rathri*
Ravi
 1983*Eettillam*
Sivan
 1983*Sandhyakku Virinja Poovu*
Adv. M. S. Jayamohan
 1982*Aa Divasom*
Sub Inspector Balachandran
 1982*Amrutha Geetham*
Suresh (Inspector)
 1982*Champalakadu*
Beeran
 1982*Chiriyo Chiri*
Mammootty
 1982*Ee Nadu*
Salim
 1982*Enthino Pookunna Pookal*
Sivaraman
 1982*Idiyum Minnalum*
Prabhakaran
 1982*John Jaffer Janardhanan*
Janardhanan
 1982*Keni*
Babu
 1982*Komaran*
Babu
 1982*Oru Thira Pinneyum Thira*
Jayadevan (Street Singer)
 1982*Padayottam*
Kammaran
 1982*Ponnum Poovum*
Salim
 1982*Pooviriyum Pulari*
Ramesh
 1982*Postmortem*
Johny
 1982*Sara Varsham*
Rajashekharan
 1982*Sindoora Sandhyakku Mounam*
Deepthi's Father
 1982*Thadakam*

 1982*Veedu*
Rajasekhara Menon
 1982*Vidhichathum Kothichathum*

 1982*Innalenkil Nale*
Rahim (Driver)
 1982*Yavanika*
Jacob Eeraly (Sub Inspector of Police)
 1982*Balloon*
Muthukoya
 1981*Ahimsa*
Vasu
 1981*Oothikachiya Ponnu*
Thomas Kutty
 1981*Thrishna*
Krishnadas
 1981*Munnettam*
Rajappan
 1981*Sphodanam*
Thankappan
 1980*Mela*
Vijayan
 1980*Vilkkanundu Swapnangal*
Madhavankutty
 1973*Kaalachakram*
New Ferryman (uncredited)
 1971*Anubhavangal Palichakal*
Man in the crowd (uncredited)

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ഇൗ ലിസ്റ്റില് good Vs bad radio 50:50 ഉണ്ടാവുമോ? ലിബറൽ ആയി നോക്കിയാൽ..


ആദ്യ 200-ൽ  ഇന്നത്തെ തലമുറ അറിയുന്ന, കണ്ടിട്ടുള്ള ചിത്രങ്ങൾ വളരെ കുറവായിരിക്കും.
പഴയ തലമുറയിലും ആ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ എല്ലാം കൃത്യമായി ഓർത്തെടുക്കാൻ കഴിയുന്നവർ വളരെ കുറവായിരിക്കും.
1985-നു  പിന്നിലേക്ക് ധാരാളം ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ ചെറിയ വേഷങ്ങൾ ആയിരുന്നല്ലോ ചെയ്തിരുന്നത്.

----------


## AUks

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually fimfare nominations onnum avrude site il vannittillallo
Is there any credible source for this?

----------


## Jo

> Actually fimfare nominations onnum avrude site il vannittillallo
> Is there any credible source for this?


I dont think so..ithu fansinte thallakane vazhiyullu..chance undu ithu pole varan..but ithu vare nomination onnum vannittilla ennanu thonnunnathu..vasoottan(ajay vasu) okke share cheythittundennu thonnunnu...enthu kandittano...

----------


## Thevalliparamban

നോമിനേഷൻസ് അന്നൗൻസ് ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ല. പക്ഷെ 
ഇങ്ങനെ വരാൻ സാധ്യത ഉണ്ട്. അല്ലെങ്കിലും മമ്മൂക്കക്ക് എപ്പോഴും അർഹിച്ചത് കൊടുത്തിട്ടുള്ളത് ഫിലിംഫെയർ ആണ്. ഏറ്റവും അവസാനം 2016ൽ പത്തേമാരിക്ക്* വേണ്ടിയും കിട്ടിയിരുന്നു.

----------


## Phantom 369

> 400th film oru onnu onnara film ayirunnu!!


Peranbu release late ayathukondanu Ilenkil Abraham 400th ayene..

----------


## Phantom 369

> 396 eatha padam?


jayasuriya movie
mammukka as himself 
mammukkayude guest role kaanam vendi FDFS poyi kanda padam 💓

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Function at Abudhabi Stadium on 14th.

----------


## ShahSM

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


അടിക്കാൻ ചാൻസുണ്ടോ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1



----------


## wayanadan

മൂന്ന് ഭാഷ, മൂന്ന് സിനിമ, ഒരേ ഒരു നടന്* "മമ്മൂട്ടി"; 66 വർഷത്തെ ഫിലിം ഫെയറിന്റെ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ ഇതാദ്യം !!!





_About this website_




_VELLINAKSHATRAM.COM_



_മൂന്ന് ഭാഷ, മൂന്ന് സിനിമ, ഒരേ ഒരു നടന്* "മമ്മൂട്ടി"; 66 വർഷത്തെ ഫിലിം ഫെയറിന്റെ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ ഇതാദ_

----------


## wayanadan

> അടിക്കാൻ ചാൻസുണ്ടോ?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


*adichaal charithram*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Mammootty Sets A New Record With Filmfare Award Nominations!*

| Published: Saturday, November 16, 2019, 19:41 [IST]

2019 has been an exceptional year for Mammootty, the megastar of Malayalam cinema. *The senior actor is currently on a high with the back to back successes at the box office which have put him right back on the track*. Most of the recent films of the megastar also went on to receive rave reviews from both the audiences and critics. As per the latest reports, Mammootty has now set a new record.


*Interestingly, the megastar has emerged as the first actor in the history of Filmfare Awards to receive 3 nominations for the Best Actor trophy in the same year, for the films from 3 different languages. Mammootty has been nominated for the Best Actor award in Malayalam, Tamil, and Telugu languages, for his performances in the movies Unda, Peranbu, and Yatra, respectively.*
The exciting news was revealed by Ajai Vasudev, the director of Mammootty's much-awaited upcoming project Shylock, through his official Facebook page. *The megastar has won 12 Filmfare Awards South trophies in the Best Actor category, within his 5 decades-long acting career.*




Currently, Mammootty is all set to release his ambitious project Mamangam, which is a period drama based on the legendary Mamangam festival, on December 12, Friday. The movie, which is said to be the most expensive project of the megastar's acting career, is directed by M Padmakumar. Unni Mukundan essays a pivotal role in the movie, which features Prachi Tehlan, Kaniha, and Anu Sithara, as the female leads.
Shylock, another highly anticipated upcoming project of Mammootty, has been slated to hit the theatres on 23 January 2020. Reportedly, the megastar appears in a negative role in the movie, which features Rajkiran and Meena in the key roles. Mammootty has some highly interesting projects lining up, including Bilal, which is a sequel to Big B, Ameer, CBI 5, upcoming Sathyan Anthikad project, etc.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*This list includes the awards, honors and recognitions received by Malayalamfilm actorMammootty. He has received three National Film Awards and seven Kerala State Film Awards.

**Makudam Awards-2019[edit]**Year*
*Nominated work*
*Category*
*Result*

*2019*
*Peranbu*
*Performance In A Leading Role - Male*
*Won*


*Honorary awards[edit]**Year*
*Award*
*Honouring body*

*1998*
*Padma Shri*
*Government of India[1]*

*2010*
*Honorary Doctor of Letters (D.Litt)*
*University of Kerala[2]*

*2010*
*Honorary Doctor of Letters (D.Litt)*
*University of Calicut*


*National Film Awards[edit]**Year*
*Nominated work*
*Category*
*Ref(s)*

*1989*
* • Mathilukal
 • Oru Vadakkan Veeragatha*
*Best Actor*
*[3]*

*1993*
* • Ponthan Mada
 • Vidheyan*
*Best Actor*
*[4]*

*1998*
*Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar*
*Best Actor*
*[5]*


*Kerala State Film Awards[edit]**Year*
*Nominated work*
*Category*
*Ref(s)*

*1981*
*Ahimsa*
*Second Best Actor*
*[6]*

*1984*
*Adiyozhukkukal*
*Best Actor*
*[6]*

*1985*
*Yathra, Nirakkoottu*
*Special Jury Award*
*[6]*

*1989*
*Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha, Mrigaya, Mahayanam*
*Best Actor*
*[6]*

*1993*
*Vidheyan, Ponthan Mada, Vatsalyam*
*Best Actor*
*[7]*

*2004*
*Kaazhcha*
*Best Actor*
*[8]*

*2009*
*Paleri Manikyam*
*Best Actor*
*[9]*


*IIFA Utsavam[edit]**Year*
*Nominated work*
*Category*
*Result*

*2016*
*Varsham*
*Performance In A Leading Role - Male*
*Nominated*


*Filmfare Awards South[edit]**Year*
*Nominated work*
*Category*
*Ref(s)*

*1984*
*Adiyozhukkukal*
*Best Actor*
*[10]*

*1985*
*Yathra*
*Best Actor*
*[10]*

*1990*
*Mathilukal*
*Best Actor*
*[11]*

*1991*
*Amaram*
*Best Actor*
*[12]*

*1997*
*Bhoothakkannadi*
*Best Actor*
*[10]*

*2000*
*Arayannagalude Veedu*
*Best Actor*
*[13]*

*2004*
*Kaazhcha*
*Best Actor*
*[10]*

*2006*
*Karutha Pakshikal*
*Best Actor*
*[14]*

*2009*
*Paleri Manikyam*
*Best Actor*
*[15]*

*2010*
*Pranchiyettan and the Saint*
*Best Actor*
*[16]*

*2014*
*Varsham*
*Best Actor*
*[17]*

*2015*
*Pathemari*
*Best Actor*
*[18]*


*South Indian International Movie Awards[edit]**Year*
*Nominated work*
*Category*
*Result*

*2015*
*Varsham*
*Best Actor*
*Nominated*

*2016*
*Pathemari*
*Best Actor*
*Nominated*


*Kerala Film Critics Association Awards[edit]**Year*
*Nominated work*
*Category*
*Ref(s)*

*1987*
*Thaniyavarthanam, New Delhi*
*Best Actor*
*[19]*

*1992*
*Soorya Manasam*
*Best Actor*

*2006*
*Karutha Pakshikal, Kaiyoppu*
*Best Actor*
*[20][21]*

*2010*
*Pranchiyettan and the Saint*
*Best Actor*
*[22]*


*Asiavision Awards[edit]**Year*
*Nominated work*
*Category*
*Ref(s)*

*2013*
*Kunjananthante Kada*
*Best Actor*
*[23]*

*2014*
*Munnariyippu*
*Best Actor*
*[24]*


*Asianet Film Award[edit]**Year*
*Nominated work*
*Category*
*Ref(s)*

*2000*
*Arayannagalude Veedu*
*Best Actor*


*2004*
*Kaazhcha, Vesham*
*Best Actor*


*2007*
*Ore Kadal, Big B, Kadha Parayumbol*
*Best Actor*
*[25]*

*2009*
*Various films*
*Asianet Millennium Star Award*


*2010*
*Pranchiyettan and the Saint, Best Actor, Kutty Srank*
*Best Actor*
*[26]*

*2012*
*Various films*
*Guest of Honour Award*


*2013*
*Kunjananthante Kada, Immanuel*
*Best Actor*
*[27]*

*2014*
*Varsham, Munnariyippu*
*Best Actor*
*[28]*

*2019*
*Peranbu*
*Asianet film Awards#Special Momentum*


*Vanitha Film Awards[edit]**Year*
*Nominated work*
*Category*
*Ref(s)*

*2009*
*Loud Speaker, Paleri Manikyam: Oru Pathirakolapathakathinte Katha*
*Best Actor*
*[29]*

*2010*
*Pranchiyettan and the Saint*
*Best Actor*
*[30]*

*2014*
*Varsham*
*Best Actor*
*[31]*


*Other major honors and recognitions[edit]**2015: P S John Endowment Award[32]**2015: Ramu Kariat Film Awards for Best Actor - Pathemari[33]**2014: Kashmir International Film Festival[34]**2012: Thikkurussy Foundation Award for Contributions to Malayalam Cinema[35]**2011: Asiavision Film Awards - Millennium Star[36]**2011: Asianet Film Awards - Cultural Icon Kerala[37]**2010: Amrita-FEFKA Film Awards for Best Actor - Pranchiyettan and the Saint[38][39]**2010: Inspire Film Awards for Best Actor - Pranchiyettan and the Saint[40][41]**2010: Vellinakshatram Film Awards for Best Actor - Pranchiyettan and the Saint[42]**2009: Ramu Kariat Award for Best Actor for Paleri Manikyam: Oru Pathira Kolapathakathinte Katha[43]**2009: Surya Film Award For Best Actor for Paleri Manikyam: Oru Pathira Kolapathakathinte Katha[44]**2009: Jaihind Film Award For Best Actor for Paleri Manikyam: Oru Pathira Kolapathakathinte Katha[45]**2009: Asianet Film Awards-Milenium Actor Award(Special award)[46]**2006: Filmfare Awards South-Legends Award (Special Award)[47]**2004: Kerala Film Critics Association Awards-Chalachitra Ratnam (Special award)[48]*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

https://youtu.be/PAwywZgjJ2I

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Oru fake news ingane widely accepted aayittu spread cheythathu enthayalum interesting thanne. Ee medias okke appo oru newsinte yatharthyam ethratholam check cheyyunnundu ennu ippo bodhyamaayi. Enthayalum nominations varumbol 3 padangalum undakatte.

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan

*മ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടന്* പതിറ്റാണ്ടുകളായി മലയാള സിനിമയിലെ രാജാവായി നിലനില്*ക്കുകയാണ്. എന്താണ് ഇത്രയും വലിയ ഒരു വിജയം അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് ഉണ്ടാകാന്* കാരണം? ആ സൌന്ദര്യമാണോ? ശബ്*ദഗാംഭീര്യമാണോ? അഭിനയമികവാണോ? ഇതേപ്പറ്റിയുള്ള ഗവേഷണങ്ങള്*ക്കൊന്നും ഇതുവരെ കൃത്യമായ ഉത്തരം ലഭിച്ചിട്ടില്ല.
*





*എന്നാല്* ഇപ്പോള്* സത്യന്* അന്തിക്കാട് പറയുന്ന ഒരു കാര്യം ശ്രദ്ധിച്ചാല്* എന്താണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇപ്പോഴും മലയാളത്തിന്*റെ മെഗാസ്റ്റാറായി തുടരുന്നതിന് കാരണം എന്ന് വ്യക്തമാകും. സത്യന്* പറയുന്നത്, മമ്മൂട്ടിയെപ്പോലെ സ്വയം നവീകരിക്കുന്ന നടന്**മാര്* അധികം പേരില്ല എന്നാണ്. ഓരോ സിനിമ കഴിയുമ്പോഴും, ഓരോ വര്*ഷം കഴിയുമ്പോഴും മമ്മൂട്ടി അഭിനയകലയില്* നവീകരണം നടത്തിക്കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്. അഭിനയത്തില്* നിരന്തരം പുതുമ വരുത്തിക്കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നു.*

*മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പഴയകാല ചിത്രങ്ങള്* നോക്കുക. അന്നത്തെ അഭിനയത്തിന്*റെ രീതി പാടേ ഉപേക്ഷിച്ചുകൊണ്ട് പുതിയ ശൈലി രൂപപ്പെടുന്നത് കാണാം. യുവാക്കളുടെ കൂടെയാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി എപ്പോഴും സഞ്ചരിക്കുന്നത്. പുതിയ ആളുകളോടൊപ്പവും പുതുമയോടൊപ്പവും സഞ്ചരിക്കുമ്പോള്* അദ്ദേഹവും നവീകരിക്കപ്പെടുന്നു. മനസുകൊണ്ടും പ്രവൃത്തികൊണ്ടും കൂടുതല്* ചെറുപ്പമായിക്കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നു. അഭിനയത്തിന്*റെ കാര്യത്തില്* പോസിറ്റീവായ മാറ്റങ്ങളിലൂടെയാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി കടന്നുപോകുന്നതെന്നും സത്യന്* അന്തിക്കാട് പറയുന്നു.*

*‘ഒരാള്* മാത്രം’ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം 22 വര്*ഷങ്ങള്*ക്ക് ശേഷമാണ് സത്യന്* അന്തിക്കാട് ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടിച്ചിത്രം ചെയ്യുന്നത്. ഇക്*ബാല്* കുറ്റിപ്പുറമാണ് ഈ സിനിമയുടെ തിരക്കഥാകൃത്ത്. അടുത്ത വര്*ഷം ആദ്യം ചിത്രീകരണം ആരംഭിക്കുമെന്ന് പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാം.*

----------


## Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

National mediayil adakkam vannallo


Mammootty creates record
https://www.deccanchronicle.com/ente...es-record.html

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> National mediayil adakkam vannallo
> 
> 
> Mammootty creates record
> https://www.deccanchronicle.com/ente...es-record.html


apol ithu sherikum ullethu aaanu alleeee  :bounce:

----------


## BangaloreaN

*3 ചിത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് ഫിലിം ഫെയർ നോമിനേഷൻ; വാർത്ത തെറ്റ്; കുറിപ്പ്*

മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകനായി മൂന്ന് ഭാഷകളിൽ പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ മൂന്ന് ചിത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് ഫിലിം ഫെയർ അവാർഡ് നോമിനേഷൻ ലഭിച്ചു എന്ന രീതിയിൽ വാർത്ത പ്രചരിച്ചിരുന്നു. എന്നാൽ ഇങ്ങനെയൊരു വാർത്ത തെറ്റാണെന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഔദ്യോഗിക ഫാൻസ് വൃത്തങ്ങൾ വ്യക്തമാക്കി. ഈ വാർത്ത തികച്ചും അടിസ്ഥാന രഹിതവും ആരുടെയോ വ്യാജ സൃഷ്ടിയുമാണെന്നും ഇവര്* പറഞ്ഞു.

ഫിലിം ഫെയറിന്*റെ 66 വർഷത്തെ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ ആദ്യമായാണ് ഒരു നടന്*റെ മൂന്ന് ഭാഷകളിൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്ത ചിത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് നോമിനേഷൻ ലഭിക്കുന്നതെന്നായിരുന്നു വാർത്ത. ഖാലിദ് റഹ്മാന്*റെ ഉണ്ട (മലയാളം), റാമിന്*റെ പേരൻപ് (തമിഴ്), വൈ.എസ്.ആറിന്*റെ ജീവിത കഥ പറയുന്ന യാത്ര  (തെലുങ്ക്) എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ് മികച്ച നടനുള്ള ഫിലിം ഫെയർ അവാർഡിന് പരിഗണിച്ചതെന്നും വാർത്തയില്* പറയുന്നു.

_വാർത്തയുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട് മമ്മൂട്ടി ആരാധകന്റെ കുറിപ്പ് വായിക്കാം_

മൂന്ന് ഭാഷകളിൽ നിന്നായി മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ മൂന്ന് ചിത്രങ്ങൾ ഇത്തവണ ഫിലിം ഫെയർ അവാർഡിന് നോമിനേറ്റ് ചെയ്യപ്പെട്ടു എന്ന രീതിയിൽ കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസങ്ങളിൽ മുഖ്യധാരാ മാധ്യമങ്ങളിലുൾപ്പടെ പരക്കെ പ്രചാരത്തിലെത്തിയ വാർത്ത തികച്ചും അടിസ്ഥാനരഹിതവും ആരുടെയോ വ്യാജ സൃഷ്ടിയുമാണ്.. ഈ വർഷം ഇനിയും അവസാനിക്കാനിരിക്കെ ഈ പറയപ്പെടുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങളെല്ലാം അടുത്ത വർഷത്തെ പുരസ്*കാര പരിധിയിൽ പരിഗണിക്കപ്പെട്ടേക്കാവുന്നതാണെന്ന് ഒരു നിമിഷം ചിന്തിച്ചാൽ ബോധ്യപ്പെടാവുന്നതേയുള്ളു. ഇത്തരം തെറ്റായ വാർത്തകൾ പടച്ചു വിടുകയും ഉറവിടം പോലും നോക്കാതെ അതേപടി അച്ചടിച്ച് കോളം തികക്കുകയും ചെയ്യുന്ന മാധ്യമങ്ങൾ അല്പം കൂടി ഉത്തരവാദിത്വ ബോധ്യത്തോടെ വാർത്തകളെ സമീപിക്കണമെന്നും കാണുന്നതെന്തും അതേപടി ഷെയർ ചെയ്യുന്ന പ്രവണത ഉത്തരവാദിത്വപെട്ട സ്ഥാനങ്ങളിലിരിക്കുന്ന വ്യക്തികൾ എങ്കിലും ശ്രദ്ധിക്കണമെന്നും അപേക്ഷിക്കുന്നു

Note : അവാർഡ് പ്രഖ്യാപന സമയം ജൂറിയെ പോയി മോശം വിളിച്ച് ആ മഹാ നടനെ മറ്റുള്ളവരുടെ മുന്നിൽ തരാം താഴ്ത്താൻ നമ്മളൊരു കാരണമാകരുതെന്നു സ്വയം പറഞ്ഞുറപ്പിക്കുക.

ഇതിനു മുമ്പ് 12 തവണ ഫിലിം ഫെയർ അവാർഡ്സ് സൗത്ത് വിഭാഗത്തിൽ മികച്ച നടനുള്ള പുരസ്കാരം ലഭിച്ച താരമാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി.

----------


## Don David

:Band: 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## rinshad

:Ayyo:  :Urgreat:

----------


## frincekjoseph

I feel the same........

Njanum ithu Thurappu Gulan aanennannu vicharichee...........




>

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> apol ithu sherikum ullethu aaanu alleeee


All these films released this year. Appo next year filmfare nomination'il alle varoo?

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> All these films released this year. Appo next year filmfare nomination'il alle varoo?


athu sheri anellooo  :Smile:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


 :Ho:  .......

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Thevalliparamban

> 


ഈ മനുഷ്യന്റെ പൊട്ടൻഷ്യലിൽ പ്രേക്ഷകർ എത്ര മാത്രം പ്രതീക്ഷ അർപ്പിക്കുന്നു എന്നതിന്റെ തെളിവുകൾ!!

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> ഈ മനുഷ്യന്റെ പൊട്ടൻഷ്യലിൽ പ്രേക്ഷകർ എത്ര മാത്രം പ്രതീക്ഷ അർപ്പിക്കുന്നു എന്നതിന്റെ തെളിവുകൾ!!


Athu onnu mammootty arinjrnkil.....

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Athu onnu mammootty arinjrnkil.....


ഇപ്പൊ കുഴപ്പം ഇല്ലല്ലോ. നല്ല പടങ്ങൾ ചെയ്തില്ലേ? പൊളി ലൈൻ അപ്പ്കളും അല്ലേ? ഇതിലെ രണ്ട് എണ്ണം മാമാങ്കത്തിന്റെ expectation സ്*കെച്ചുകൾ ആണ്. ഷേണായി kind of സ്കെച്ചിൽ കിടിലൻ കഥാപാത്രം വന്നെങ്കിലും രഞ്ജിത്ത് വേറെ വഴിക്ക് കൊണ്ടു പോയി കലം ഉടച്ചു. പിന്നെ പിണറായി പോലത്തെ സ്കെച്ചിന്റെ സമാനമായി വൺ വന്നില്ലേ? ഇപ്പൊ അങ്ങേര് സ്വന്തം വില മനസ്സിലാക്കി തന്നെ ആണ് കളിക്കുന്നത്.

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Thevalliparamban

https://youtu.be/3mHFVD07yi0

----------


## rinshad

> https://youtu.be/3mHFVD07yi0


Igane oru programe il allavareyum sandhoshipich kond vere aar samasaarikkum, kelvikaare ellam kayyilleduthu ikka.

----------


## jayan143

നമ്മൾ പണ്ടേ കട്ട ലാലേട്ടൻ ഫാനാണ്
ഇപ്പോളും അതിനു യാതൊരു മാറ്റവും ഇല്ലാട്ടോ 

ബുക് നിറയെ ലാലേട്ടന്റെ പടങ്ങൾ ഒട്ടിച്ചും 20 രൂപയുടെ ഗ്ലാസ് വാങ്ങി raiban എന്ന പേരിൽ ചുമ്മാ കുഞ്ഞുനാളിൽ വെച്ചോണ്ടുനടന്നതും ഏതു സിനിമ ഇറങ്ങിയാലും ആദ്യത്തെ ദിവസം തന്നെ പോയി കണ്ടും നടക്കുന്ന ഒരു കട്ട ലാലേട്ടൻ ഫാൻ

മമ്മൂക്കയോട് അതു കൊണ്ടു മനസിൽ അങ്ങനെ ഒരു ഇഷ്ടം ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു ...ലാലേട്ടന്റെ എതിരാളി ആയിട്ടെ എന്നും.കണ്ടിട്ടുഉള്.

Tv യിൽ പോലും മമ്മുക്ക യുടെ പടം വരുമ്പോൾ ഞൻ എണീറ്റു പോകുവായിരുന്നു

കണവൻ മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ പടം കാണാന് വിളിക്കുമ്പോൾ ഞൻ വരുന്നിലാന്നു പറഞ്ഞു ഒഴിഞ്ഞു മാറിയിരുന്നു

ഇത്രേം നാളുകൾക്കുള്ളിൽ ചുരുക്കം മമ്മൂക്ക  പടങ്ങളെ കണ്ടിട്ടുള്ളു.

കുറച്ചു നാൾ മുന്നേ യൂ ട്യൂബിൽ ചുമ്മാ വിരകി കൊണ്ടിരുന്നപ്പോൾ വാത്സല്യം സിനിമയുടെ ഒരു ക്ലിപ് കണ്ടു ..ഇത്തിരി നേരം  കണ്ടോണ്ടിരുന്നു മാറ്റാൻ തോന്നിയില്ല

പണ്ടെങ്ങാടോ  tv യിൽ കണ്ടതാ....ഇത്തിരി കണ്ടപ്പോ സിനിമ ഫുൾ കാണണമെന്ന് തോന്നി...ഒറ്റ ഇരുപ്പിൽ കണ്ണു കടലാക്കി  മുഴുവൻ കണ്ടു തീർത്തു...

പറയാൻ വാക്കുകളില്ല മമ്മുക്ക നിങ്ങള് വേറെ ലെവൽ ആണ് ...മേലേടത്തു രാഘവൻ നായരായി നിങ്ങൾ ജീവിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു..നിങ്ങൾക് അല്ലാതെ വേറെ ആർക്കും ആ റോൾ ഇതേപോലെ അഭിനയിക്കാൻ പറ്റില്ല...ഏജത്തി പെർഫോമൻസ്..മണ്ണിന്റെ മണമുള്ള സിനിമ....സിനിമ തീർന്നതും ഞാൻ  മേലേടത്തു രാഘവൻ നായരുടെ ഫാൻ ആയി മാറി കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നു ...

ഇപ്പോളത്തെ പ്രധാന പണി മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫിലിംസ് തപ്പി പിടിച്ചു കാണുക എന്നാണ്...അങ്ങനെയാണ് മണിവത്തൂരിലെ ആയിരം ശിവരാത്രികൾ കാണുന്നത്....അതും പണ്ട് ദൂരദർശൻ കാലത്തു എന്നോ കണ്ടതാ.... മനോഹരമായി ഒരു പാട്ട് പോലെ തോന്നുന്ന സിനിമ...മമ്മുക്ക സുഹാസിനി ജോടി യെ വെല്ലാൻ വേറെ ആരും ഇല്ലാത്ത പോലെ.. അതിലെ ആ കന്യാകുമാരി സീൻ ഒകെ ഞൻ എത്ര തവണ വീണ്ടും വീണ്ടും കണ്ടുന്നു എനിക് തന്നെ അറിയില്ല..രണ്ടു കാലഘട്ടത്തിലെ സൗണ്ട് മോടുലേഷൻ മമ്മൂക്ക എത്ര രസമായി ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നു...വേറെ ആരെയും വിനയൻ ആയി സങ്കൽപ്പിക്കാൻ പോലും പറ്റില്ല...അത്ര അസാധ്യ റൊമാന്റിക് പെർഫോമൻസ്...നിങ്ങൾ ജോർ ആണ് മമ്മുക്ക

പണ്ടൊക്കെ ഒരുപാട് പേരോട് തർക്കിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്  നിങ്ങടെ പേരിൽ...വീട്ടിൽ തന്നെ ഉണ്ട് ഇക്കയുടെ ഒരു സൂപ്പര്ഫാന്..എന്റെ അമ്മ...അമയോടൊക്കെ എത്ര വട്ടം തർക്കിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്....ഇപ്പോ മനസിലായി എന്തു കൊണ്ടാണ് നിങ്ങളെ ഇത്രയും എല്ലാരും ഇഷ്ടപ്പെടുന്നതെന്നു.....

മമ്മൂക്കയും ലാലേട്ടനും രണ്ടുപേരും  മലയാളികളുടെ സ്വകാര്യ അഹങ്കാരം തന്നെ ആണ്

Copied from FB

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Igane oru programe il allavareyum sandhoshipich kond vere aar samasaarikkum, kelvikaare ellam kayyilleduthu ikka.


Kairaliyude socially committed awardsil okke mammookka vere level aanu. Odukkathe genuine, sincere, authentic, lovable... ellam aanu. 😃
Phoenix award, Kathir award, Jwala award, Doctor's award, Innotech award.... Ellathilum mammookka nedum thoon aayittu undavum... sadassine motham kayyil eduthu kondu.

----------


## roshy

*‘അവശയാണ്’; കനിവ് തേടി മോളി കണ്ണമാലി; സഹായഹസ്തവുമായി മമ്മൂട്ടി...
Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...ent-video.html*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

As Always Ikka  :salut:  :salut:  :salut: 



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> As Always Ikka 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


 :salut:   :Band:   :Clap:  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏

----------


## roshy

ഒരിക്കൽ ശ്രീനിവാസൻ ഒരു ഇന്റർവ്യൂയിൽ പറഞ്ഞിട്ടുള്ളതാണ് തന്റെ കല്യാണത്തിന് താലി വാങ്ങിക്കാൻ കാശ് കൊടുത്തത് മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണെന്ന് ..

തന്റെ മോശം കാലത്ത് സഹായഹസ്തവുമായെത്തി തനിക്കൊരു സിനിമ സമ്മാനിച്ച മമ്മൂട്ടിയെക്കുറിച്ചു നിർമാതാവ് പി ശ്രീകുമാർ ഒരിക്കൽ പറഞ്ഞത് ഇങ്ങനെയാണ് 

"നിങ്ങളങ്ങോട്ട് തിരിഞ്ഞു നടക്കുമ്പോൾ നിങ്ങൾക്കൊരു ദുഃഖം വന്നാൽ കണ്ണ്നീര് വീഴ്ത്തുന്നവനാണ്  ആ മനുഷ്യൻ ....". 

തെരുവ് നായയുടെ ആക്രമണത്തിനിരയായ മൂന്ന് വയസുകാരൻ ദേവാനന്ദിനെ ജീവിതത്തിലോട്ട് തിരികെ കൊണ്ട് വന്നതും അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ കാരുണ്യ ഹസ്തങ്ങളായിരുന്നു..

അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ചുമതലയിൽ പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്ന കെയർ ആൻഡ് ഷെയർ എന്ന സംഘടനയിലൂടെ 
അട്ടപ്പാടിയിലെ ഏകാധ്യാപക വിദ്യാലയങ്ങളിലെ വിദ്യാർത്ഥിക്കൾക്ക് പഠനോപകാരണങ്ങൾ എത്തിച്ചതൊക്കെ അയാളിലെ കടമ തന്നെയാര്ന്നു ...

മാളു ഷെയ്*ഖയെന്ന 21 കാരിയുടെ സിവിൽ സർവീസ് പഠനമെന്ന സ്വപ്നത്തിലേക്ക് വഴി തുറന്നതും നമ്മുടെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെന്ന ആ കലാകാരൻ തന്നെയാണ് ..

ഇന്ന് ഇപ്പോൾ മോളിയെന്ന കലാകാരിയുടെ ചികിത്സ ചിലവ് മൊത്തവും സ്വയമേറ്റെടുക്കുമ്പോൾ അയാളെ ഇഷ്ട്ടപ്പെടുന്ന ഒരു പ്രേക്ഷകൻ എന്ന നിലയിൽ വളരെ സന്തോഷം തോന്നുന്നുണ്ട് ... 

സമൂഹമാഗ്രഹിക്കുന്ന സമയങ്ങളിൽ ചിലയിടങ്ങളൊക്കെ അയാൾ ഓടിയെത്തുന്നുമുണ്ട് ..

വലിപ്പചെറുപ്പമില്ലാതെ സിനിമ മേഖലയിൽ ആരുടെയെങ്കിലുമൊക്കെ വീട്ടിൽ കല്യാണമോ ആഘോഷമോ എന്ത്* ആയാലും അയാൾ അവിടെ സാന്നിധ്യമാകാറുണ്ട് , സന്തോഷങ്ങളിൽ പങ്കെടുക്കാറുമുണ്ട് ..

ഇനിയവിടെയൊരു ദുഖമുണ്ടായാലും അയാൾ അവിടെയുണ്ടാകും .

ഇനി സിനിമയിലാണെങ്കിൽ പ്രതിഫലം വാങ്ങാതെ ഗംഭീരമാക്കിയ എത്രയോ മികച്ച സിനിമകൾ ..


മമ്മൂക്ക ❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## King Amal

> 


👏👏👏👏

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

*80കളുടെ ഒത്തുചേരൽ, മമ്മൂട്ടി എവിടെ?; മറുപടിയുമായി സുഹാസിനി
*


എണ്*പതുകളില്* സിനിമയിലെത്തി നായികാനായകന്മാരായി മാറിയ ദക്ഷിണേന്ത്യന്* താരങ്ങള്* ഓര്*മകള്*പുതുക്കി കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം ഒത്തുകൂടിയിരുന്നു. തെലുങ്ക് താരം ചിരഞ്ജീവിയുടെ വീട്ടിലാണ് ഇത്തവണത്തെ ഒത്തുകൂടല്* നടന്നത്. മലയാളത്തില്* നിന്ന് മോഹന്*ലാല്*, ജയറാം, പാര്*വതി, ശോഭന, റഹ്മാന്* തുടങ്ങിയവര്* റീയുണിയനില്* പങ്കെടുത്തിരുന്നു. എന്നാല്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അസാന്നിധ്യം ആരാധകരെ നിരാശരാക്കിയിരുന്നു. ഇപ്പോഴിതാ റീയൂണിയനില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി പങ്കെടുക്കാതിരുന്നതിന്റെ കാരണം വെളിപ്പെടുത്തിയിരിക്കുകയാണ് നടി സുഹാസിനി.

സുഹാസിനി പങ്കുവച്ച ഫോട്ടോയ്ക്കു താഴെയായിരുന്നു ആരാധകരുടെ ചോദ്യം. ?ഫോട്ടോ വളരെ നന്നായിട്ടുണ്ട്. പക്ഷേ മമ്മൂക്കയെ കാണുന്നില്ലല്ലോ? എന്നായിരുന്നു ഒരാരാധകന്റെ ചോദ്യം.

?ഒരു പ്രധാനപ്പെട്ട ബോര്*ഡ് മീറ്റിങുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട് അദ്ദേഹം തിരക്കിലായിരുന്നു. അടുത്ത വര്*ഷം അദ്ദേഹം ഉണ്ടാകുമെന്ന് പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നു.? സോഷ്യല്* മീഡിയയില്* ആരാധകരുടെ ചോദ്യത്തിന് മറുപടിയായി സുഹാസിനി പറഞ്ഞു. 


സൗഹൃദസംഗമത്തിന്റെ പത്താം വാര്*ഷികമായിരുന്നു ഇത്തവണത്തേത്. 2009 ല്* സുഹാസിനി മണിരത്*നവും ലിസിയും ചേര്*ന്നാണ് ഇത്തരമൊരു റീയൂണിയന്* ആരംഭിച്ചത്.

ചെന്നൈയിെല ഫിലിം ഫെസ്റ്റിവൽ കാര്യങ്ങൾ ചർച്ച െചയ്യാനായി തെന്നിന്ത്യൻ താരങ്ങൾ ഒന്നിച്ച് സുഹാസിനിയുടെ വീട്ടിൽ ഒത്തുചേർന്നിരുന്നു. അന്ന് കൂടിയ യോഗത്തിലാണ് ഇത്തരമൊരു കൂട്ടായ്മയെക്കുറിച്ച് ഇവർ ആലോചിക്കുന്നത്. ആദ്യം എൺപതുകളിലെ നടിമാർ മാത്രം ഒത്തുകൂടിയിരുന്ന കൂട്ടായ്മയിലേക്ക് പിന്നീട് നടന്മാരും ചേരുകയായിരുന്നു.

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## roshy

ഇതിനു  മുൻപുള്ള  re union  ഇലും  മമ്മൂട്ടി പങ്കെടുത്തിട്ടില്ല 






> *80കളുടെ ഒത്തുചേരൽ, മമ്മൂട്ടി എവിടെ?; മറുപടിയുമായി സുഹാസിനി
> *
> 
> 
> എണ്*പതുകളില്* സിനിമയിലെത്തി നായികാനായകന്മാരായി മാറിയ ദക്ഷിണേന്ത്യന്* താരങ്ങള്* ഓര്*മകള്*പുതുക്കി കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം ഒത്തുകൂടിയിരുന്നു. തെലുങ്ക് താരം ചിരഞ്ജീവിയുടെ വീട്ടിലാണ് ഇത്തവണത്തെ ഒത്തുകൂടല്* നടന്നത്. മലയാളത്തില്* നിന്ന് മോഹന്*ലാല്*, ജയറാം, പാര്*വതി, ശോഭന, റഹ്മാന്* തുടങ്ങിയവര്* റീയുണിയനില്* പങ്കെടുത്തിരുന്നു. എന്നാല്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അസാന്നിധ്യം ആരാധകരെ നിരാശരാക്കിയിരുന്നു. ഇപ്പോഴിതാ റീയൂണിയനില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി പങ്കെടുക്കാതിരുന്നതിന്റെ കാരണം വെളിപ്പെടുത്തിയിരിക്കുകയാണ് നടി സുഹാസിനി.
> 
> സുഹാസിനി പങ്കുവച്ച ഫോട്ടോയ്ക്കു താഴെയായിരുന്നു ആരാധകരുടെ ചോദ്യം. ?ഫോട്ടോ വളരെ നന്നായിട്ടുണ്ട്. പക്ഷേ മമ്മൂക്കയെ കാണുന്നില്ലല്ലോ? എന്നായിരുന്നു ഒരാരാധകന്റെ ചോദ്യം.
> 
> ?ഒരു പ്രധാനപ്പെട്ട ബോര്*ഡ് മീറ്റിങുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട് അദ്ദേഹം തിരക്കിലായിരുന്നു. അടുത്ത വര്*ഷം അദ്ദേഹം ഉണ്ടാകുമെന്ന് പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നു.? സോഷ്യല്* മീഡിയയില്* ആരാധകരുടെ ചോദ്യത്തിന് മറുപടിയായി സുഹാസിനി പറഞ്ഞു. 
> ...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ഇതിനു  മുൻപുള്ള  re union  ഇലും  മമ്മൂട്ടി പങ്കെടുത്തിട്ടില്ല


ഓടി നടന്നു അഭിനയിക്കുകയല്ലേ, സമയം കാണില്ല.

----------


## Don David

> ഇതിനു  മുൻപുള്ള  re union  ഇലും  മമ്മൂട്ടി പങ്കെടുത്തിട്ടില്ല


Re union il ikka munb eppoyengilum pankeduthittundoo??  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> ഓടി നടന്നു അഭിനയിക്കുകയല്ലേ, സമയം കാണില്ല.


Vallappoyum okke kittunna moonno naaloo divasam adhu pada pole ulla cinemaykk Cameo cheyyum.. ejjadhi manushyan !! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Vallappoyum okke kittunna moonno naaloo divasam adhu pada pole ulla cinemaykk Cameo cheyyum.. ejjadhi manushyan !! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


ആദ്യം *പടി*യിൽ അതിഥി വേഷം, ഇപ്പോൾ *പട*യിൽ .

----------


## Don David

> ആദ്യം *പടി*യിൽ അതിഥി വേഷം, ഇപ്പോൾ *പട*യിൽ .


Appo adapadalam aavumo.... innetha oru kavi yude facebook status um adapadalam ennanu !!!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> ഓടി നടന്നു അഭിനയിക്കുകയല്ലേ, സമയം കാണില്ല.


അത്  മാത്രം  ആണ്  reason എന്ന്  തോന്നുന്നില്ല .നാട്ടിലെ സകല സിനിമാക്കാരുടെ 
കല്യാണത്തിലും മറ്റു functions -ലും  പങ്കെടുക്കാൻ സമയം കണ്ടെത്തുന്നുണ്ടല്ലോ

----------


## roshy

> Re union il ikka munb eppoyengilum pankeduthittundoo??  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


ente ormayil illa

----------


## ballu

> ഇതിനു  മുൻപുള്ള  re union  ഇലും  മമ്മൂട്ടി പങ്കെടുത്തിട്ടില്ല


1-2 reunionil poyitundu enna thonunne. orike photo kanda orma undu.
Mlal ella reunionilum poyitundu..... suresh gopiyum otta reunionilum kandathu aayi orma ella

----------


## jayan143

> 1-2 reunionil poyitundu enna thonunne. orike photo kanda orma undu.
> Mlal ella reunionilum poyitundu..... suresh gopiyum otta reunionilum kandathu aayi orma ella


Mammukka onnilum poyitilla. I think he is not invited

----------


## jayan143

> ഓടി നടന്നു അഭിനയിക്കുകയല്ലേ, സമയം കാണില്ല.


Avar vilikathe engane pokananu.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Avar vilikathe engane pokananu.


enkil pinne Suhasini enthinanu angane oru marupadi ittathu !!!!

----------


## BASH1982

> ഇതിനു  മുൻപുള്ള  re union  ഇലും  മമ്മൂട്ടി പങ്കെടുത്തിട്ടില്ല


Mammooty 80 isle star alla manushya 2010 leya ini 2020 kalile star

----------


## ballu

> Mammukka onnilum poyitilla. I think he is not invited



Why wouldn't they invite him ? 
atleast orenathil enkilum poyitundu ennu urappa .....kaaranam pic njan kanditundu

----------


## arjunan

> അത്  മാത്രം  ആണ്  reason എന്ന്  തോന്നുന്നില്ല .നാട്ടിലെ സകല സിനിമാക്കാരുടെ 
> കല്യാണത്തിലും മറ്റു functions -ലും  പങ്കെടുക്കാൻ സമയം കണ്ടെത്തുന്നുണ്ടല്ലോ



ee size paripadikku Ikka kku thalparyam illennu thonunnu. Watch the video  :Grin: 

ചന്ദ്രികയില്* അലിയുന്നു ചന്ദ്രകാന്തം'; പ്രണയാര്*ദ്രരായി മോഹൻലാലും മേനകയും വീണ്ടും......

Read more at: https://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-m...nion-1.4311841

----------


## roshy

> ee size paripadikku Ikka kku thalparyam illennu thonunnu. Watch the video 
> 
> ചന്ദ്രികയില്* അലിയുന്നു ചന്ദ്രകാന്തം'; പ്രണയാര്*ദ്രരായി മോഹൻലാലും മേനകയും വീണ്ടും......
> 
> Read more at: https://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-m...nion-1.4311841



ഇക്കാക്ക്  "ദേഖോ  simple മാജിക്" സ്റ്റെപ് കൊടുക്കേണ്ടി വരും  :Scooter:

----------


## roshy

> Mammooty 80 isle star alla manushya 2010 leya ini 2020 kalile star


പോസ്റ്റ് fan  fight  ത്രെഡിലോട്ടു മാറ്റണോ  :Unsure:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ee size paripadikku Ikka kku thalparyam illennu thonunnu. Watch the video 
> 
> ചന്ദ്രികയില്* അലിയുന്നു ചന്ദ്രകാന്തം'; പ്രണയാര്*ദ്രരായി മോഹൻലാലും മേനകയും വീണ്ടും......
> 
> Read more at: https://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-m...nion-1.4311841



uff ettan masss  :Grin:

----------


## jayan143

> Why wouldn't they invite him ? 
> atleast orenathil enkilum poyitundu ennu urappa .....kaaranam pic njan kanditundu


Poyitilla. Thats for sure

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ee size paripadikku Ikka kku thalparyam illennu thonunnu. Watch the video 
> 
> ചന്ദ്രികയില്* അലിയുന്നു ചന്ദ്രകാന്തം'; പ്രണയാര്*ദ്രരായി മോഹൻലാലും മേനകയും വീണ്ടും......
> 
> Read more at: https://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-m...nion-1.4311841


annan ee prayathilum kusrithi kali  :Laughing:

----------


## rinshad

> annan ee prayathilum kusrithi kali


Annan kurunungalude manasaann, appo nalla pole kusruthikal aavaam

----------


## Jayan 369

> 


Ikka  :salut:

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Aa program mothathil oru painkili setup alle... which he obviously wouldn't enjoy. Why should he find time for something half heartedly when here he is bussy doing something he is most passionate about!

----------


## rinshad

> Aa program mothathil oru painkili setup alle... which he obviously wouldn't enjoy. Why should he find time for something half heartedly when here he is bussy doing something he is most passionate about!


Yup, ithine um thiranj pidich valya sambhavam aayi nadakenda avishyam illa ikka munb muthale ee program il pooyittilla , pinne villichitilengil poovanum patillallo . Ikka kk enth thonnunno ath ang cheyyum matullavare bhoodippikaan onnum ikka ye real life il kittilla

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Yup, ithine um thiranj pidich valya sambhavam aayi nadakenda avishyam illa ikka munb muthale ee program il pooyittilla , pinne villichitilengil poovanum patillallo . Ikka kk enth thonnunno ath ang cheyyum matullavare bhoodippikaan onnum ikka ye real life il kittilla


Pokathirunnathu aanu enikku ishtaayathu. Personally, I don't like to see him in that cheesy atmosphere. Anyway, he is least bothered about all those. So thus we are.

----------


## ShahSM

> ee size paripadikku Ikka kku thalparyam illennu thonunnu. Watch the video 
> 
> ചന്ദ്രികയില്* അലിയുന്നു ചന്ദ്രകാന്തം'; പ്രണയാര്*ദ്രരായി മോഹൻലാലും മേനകയും വീണ്ടും......
> 
> Read more at: https://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-m...nion-1.4311841


ഡാഡി ഗിരിജ ഒക്കെ 80s ലെ ഉണ്ടല്ലേ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Pokathirunnathu aanu enikku ishtaayathu. Personally, I don't like to see him in that cheesy atmosphere. Anyway, he is least bothered about all those. So thus we are.


Very true... Hope he doesn't show much interest in these kind of acts.. 
Even if he gies., Sure he will find it difficult to merge with that sort of atmosphere. അങ്ങേർക്ക് പറ്റിയ ഒരു പരിപാടി അല്ല അത്....

----------


## verutheorumanushyan

> Very true... Hope he doesn't show much interest in these kind of acts.. 
> Even if he gies., Sure he will find it difficult to merge with that sort of atmosphere. അങ്ങേർക്ക് പറ്റിയ ഒരു പരിപാടി അല്ല അത്....


Well, its a gettogether. Can't really find much of a fault there. Everyone is free to. Did not feel like its anything like gimmick and all.
And it actually looks good when the old actors meet up. Its also good to see many of them in the same frame
Whether Mammootty wanted to join or not.. Some personal or professional reason maybe and in a good taste for us to leave it there.
Now what if he attends next year?

----------


## frincekjoseph

I think ithu varekkum Ikka 80's re-unionil poyittilla......................
Either Ikka don't like or they don't invite.

Just leave it this issue.

----------


## chackomaster



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Chechymaar ee pic lepole imotionalakaano.. pallippoyipparanjal mathi...

----------


## moovybuf

> Well, its a gettogether. Can't really find much of a fault there. Everyone is free to. Did not feel like its anything like gimmick and all.
> And it actually looks good when the old actors meet up. Its also good to see many of them in the same frame
> Whether Mammootty wanted to join or not.. Some personal or professional reason maybe and in a good taste for us to leave it there.
> Now what if he attends next year?


of course nothing wrong.... just my personal preference that I shared..... if he goes, still my opinion stays same....
i got gut feeling he might be an odd member in that group...

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## ballu

Molly kannamaalyude chikhilsa chilavu ettu eduthathu ...Hats off. 
kayil kore cash undu enki ethu pole okke cheyanam ennu vichaarikaarundu ....ullavaru ethu okke cheyumpo happy ....

----------


## moovybuf

> Molly kannamaalyude chikhilsa chilavu ettu eduthathu ...Hats off. 
> kayil kore cash undu enki ethu pole okke cheyanam ennu vichaarikaarundu ....ullavaru ethu okke cheyumpo happy ....


good job.. celebrities aayathu kondu enthaayalum news aavum.. no matter how much one wants to remain silent... atleast i presume that mammootty does not want publicity from this act..

pinne kure cash ennathu relative aanenu thonnunu... when do one decide that we have too much  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naradhan

> 


Nice ...  :Good:

----------


## ballu

> good job.. celebrities aayathu kondu enthaayalum news aavum.. no matter how much one wants to remain silent... atleast i presume that mammootty does not want publicity from this act..
> 
> pinne kure cash ennathu relative aanenu thonnunu... when do one decide that we have too much



South superstars are much better in maintaining the sanity of charity ...nammade evvide aarum oru show off aayi onnum cheythu kaanikaarilla 
randamathu paranjhathu  correct annu ....kore cash ennathu infinite anu ....eppo kittunathinte oru 20% salary koodthal kittiyal kore save cheyam ...travel plan undakam ennu okke vichaarikum .....pakshe 20% constant aayi thudarum ...irrespective of annual appraisal ...

----------


## AUks

Thevalliparambil Joseph Alex!!😍

----------


## Jo

> South superstars are much better in maintaining the sanity of charity ...nammade evvide aarum oru show off aayi onnum cheythu kaanikaarilla 
> randamathu paranjhathu  correct annu ....kore cash ennathu infinite anu ....eppo kittunathinte oru 20% salary koodthal kittiyal kore save cheyam ...travel plan undakam ennu okke vichaarikum .....*pakshe 20% constant aayi thudarum* ...irrespective of annual appraisal ...


Bold cheythathu manassilailla..20% thudarum ennu paranjal 20% save cheyyumennano?

----------


## ballu

> Bold cheythathu manassilailla..20% thudarum ennu paranjal 20% save cheyyumennano?



alla....salary etra koodiyalum chilavu constant ayirikum ....oru 20% kooduthal kittiyal save cheyam enna chintha athe pole thanne undavum.

20k salary ullappo vichaarikum oru 30k kittiyal ellam smooth avum ennu....30k salary kuttumpo thonum oru 40k kittiyal save cheyam ennu...this is constant ...etra kittiyalum saving onnum nadakilla ennu churukam  :Laughing: 
more to do with indiscipline finance management i guess

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## ballu

> 



ee naayikayude husband alle Maamankam villain

----------


## Don David

> ee naayikayude husband alle Maamankam villain


U mean Mohan Sharma

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## shaniq mon

> Thevalliparambil Joseph Alex!!




oru seturamayyer pic um karangunnudallo

----------


## rinshad

> Thevalliparambil Joseph Alex!!😍


Onn colur pidichappozhekkum joseph alex akki kallanjallo.

----------


## moovybuf

> Onn colur pidichappozhekkum joseph alex akki kallanjallo.


ഞാൻ കരുതി ഇത് ഒരു old foto ആണെന്ന്...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ഞാൻ കരുതി ഇത് ഒരു old foto ആണെന്ന്...


njaanum .....

----------


## rinshad

> ഞാൻ കരുതി ഇത് ഒരു old foto ആണെന്ന്...


Nope , one movie location photo ann .

----------


## rinshad

Pazhaya king inte hd pic polund
Courtesy- fan group

----------


## Rangeela

> Onn colur pidichappozhekkum joseph alex akki kallanjallo.


bakil porsche car illayirunnenkil urappayum joseph aakarunnu....

----------


## ballu

> U mean Mohan Sharma
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Tarun arora

----------


## Don David

> Tarun arora


Really... ??  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> Really... ??  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


 :Yes: ..............

----------


## twist369

> Pazhaya king inte hd pic polund
> Courtesy- fan group


Thevalliparambil Joseph Alex onnoode varanam...



Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


entha sambhavam??

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Abin thomas

> entha sambhavam??


Nothing.just an airport meeting.

----------


## Mammooka fan

T10 inaguration il mammooka paatu okke padiyalo

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> oru seturamayyer pic um karangunnudallo


Aa sethuramayyarum ee joseph alexum okke yatharthathil Kadakkal Chandran aanu. 😊

----------


## Don David

----------------------------

----------


## jayan143

https://youtu.be/i0LhHAMkU9c
Must Watch Heart Touching Interview with Swargachithra Appachan about Mammukka

----------


## jithin0471

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0Lh...ature=youtu.be

appachan talks about cbi 5
whole interview is about mammooty though

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0Lh...ature=youtu.be
> 
> appachan talks about cbi 5
> whole interview is about mammooty though


The way he presented that 'niskarapaya' incident was so touching. Have heard this story before too. But the way he said it had something in it.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
പോക്കിരി/മധുരരാജാ 
രാജാധിരാജ/ഷൈലോക്ക് 
തുറുപ്പുഗുലാൻ 

ഇതെല്ലാം ഉണ്ടായത് ഇങ്ങനെ ഒക്കെ ആയിരുന്നു.

----------


## ShahSM

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...composer=false

ഇതിൽ പറയണ ആളുടെ fb id എന്താണ്? ഒരു സംശയം ചോദിക്കാനാണ്!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

https://thenewscrunch.com/zee-cine-a...03zZl0CjL-hHfU

*പേരന്*പിന് 

* വോട്ട് കൊടുക്ക്*

----------


## perumal

Mammootty starrer  directed by Soubhin... rolling soon hopefully  :Band:  Soubhin interview with Cue  :Band:  
Titled 'Cherukadha'  :Band:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
> പോക്കിരി/മധുരരാജാ 
> രാജാധിരാജ/ഷൈലോക്ക് 
> തുറുപ്പുഗുലാൻ 
> 
> ഇതെല്ലാം ഉണ്ടായത് ഇങ്ങനെ ഒക്കെ ആയിരുന്നു.


shaji padoor and ajay .....aviru polum karuthikanilla aa timil avir epol engilum director aavumennu 
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Jayan 369

> Mammootty starrer  directed by Soubhin... rolling soon hopefully  Soubhin interview with Cue  
> Titled 'Cherukadha'


Allaah Bilaalikkaaa  :Ayyo:

----------


## Mike



----------


## SachinMammookka

> 


Pwoliyo pwoli

----------


## Thevalliparamban

എന്താ എൻട്രി 

https://youtu.be/TX-rBu_JWoE

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Part 2 nte hint vallathum parayunnundo... Katta waiting...

----------


## ALEXI

> Part 2 nte hint vallathum parayunnundo... Katta waiting...


Script poorthi aayathanu...Nadannillennu parayunnundu...Ini athonnum nokkanda

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Script poorthi aayathanu...Nadannillennu parayunnundu...Ini athonnum nokkanda


Kanda gundu parippuvadakal okke cheyyunnathilum okke ethrayo bhedhamaanu Maayavi2...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Kanda gundu parippuvadakal okke cheyyunnathilum okke ethrayo bhedhamaanu Maayavi2...


pinne alla .....Mayavi 2007 year le biggest hit

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> pinne alla .....Mayavi 2007 year le biggest hit


Chilappol varumaayirikkam...

----------


## twist369

> Kanda gundu parippuvadakal okke cheyyunnathilum okke ethrayo bhedhamaanu Maayavi2...


Ee troll yugathil Mahi Kannan srank giri ee combo maatram mathi...aalu kayaraan..

Kunjachan 2 varunnathinekaal ettavum nallath Maayavi 2 aanu..

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Phootham 2 to kick start soon in 4D 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Anata vikatan magazine best actor list nominees

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Phootham 2 to kick start soon in 4D 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


4d o
Athin patya theatre onum illalo ivde😝😆

----------


## Don David

> 4d o
> Athin patya theatre onum illalo ivde😝😆


International market il business cheyyanulla item aanu  :Vandivittu:  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> International market il business cheyyanulla item aanu  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


🤣🤣🤣😂😂😂 Appo Sheri😅

----------


## moovybuf

> Phootham 2 to kick start soon in 4D 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Jony Antony ???

----------


## ShahSM

> Anata vikatan magazine best actor list nominees
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


വിജയ്യോ? എന്നാത്തിന്? Btw മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ കണ്ടിട്ട് മനസ്സിലാവുന്നില്ലല്ലോ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Phootham 2 to kick start soon in 4D 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


ഉള്ളതാണോ? പൂതമൊക്കെ പിള്ളേർക്കിഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട സിനിമയാണ്, വെക്കേഷൻ ടൈമിൽ വന്നാൽ കിടിലനായിരിക്കും.. അതിനെയെന്തിനാ എല്ലാവരും കളിയാക്കുന്നെ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Ithu ulaganayante bgm maattittu yoo BigB maathram vachu edit cheythirunnenkil kurachoode mass aayene..

----------


## Jayan 369

https://youtu.be/ED6hw4dg_14

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Mike



----------


## Tigerbasskool

:Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Thevalliparamban

ഒരു വടക്കൻ വീരഗാഥ ക്ലാസ്സിക്* ആയത് എങ്ങനെ?

https://youtu.be/ZZl02tnAeI0

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> https://youtu.be/ED6hw4dg_14


കിടിലൻ. മാമാങ്കത്തെ വരവേൽക്കാൻ പെർഫെക്ട് ആയിട്ടുള്ള മാഷപ്പ്!! Goosebumps!!

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> https://youtu.be/ED6hw4dg_14


കിടിലൻ. മാമാങ്കത്തെ വരവേൽക്കാൻ പെർഫെക്ട് ആയിട്ടുള്ള മാഷപ്പ്!! Goosebumps!!

----------


## Mike



----------


## twist369

#9YearsOfBestActor

❤️

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*'Mammootty is the complete actor ' : Daven Interview | Munthiri Monchan Oru Thavala Paranja Kadha*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## aashiq1

Team Unda

----------


## twist369

> Team Unda


Second part vallom? Or film festival?

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## bilal john

> Second part vallom? Or film festival?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


iffk.............

----------


## Raja 1982

Trivandrum District fans photo shoot completed👏👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

With TVM MFWAI  :Band: 
(Today's newspaper)

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 👏👏👏
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Post cheruthayi poyi ennum paranjnu kure ennam comment boxil kidannu karayundallo  :Doh: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Athu angane kure ennam:😂😂



> Post cheruthayi poyi ennum paranjnu kure ennam comment boxil kidannu karayundallo 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> 👏👏👏
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Good post  :Clap:  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Athu angane kure ennam:😂😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ororo janmangal.. evidunnj varuno aavo.. 🤣🤣

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## chackomaster

> ororo janmangal.. evidunnj varuno aavo.. 藍藍
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Eniku manasilakathathu ella subject-lum actors respond cheyyenda avashyam undo? Avaril ninu enthinu vendi aanu ellavaum nirbandham aai FB post expect cheyyunathu ennu eniku manasilakunilla... Politicians-il ninu "expect" cheyyam bcoz avare elect cheythathu athinu vendi aanu...

Enthinum ethinu actors prathikarichirikanam, athum through social media enoke paranjal valiya kshttam thanne... Avar FB post ittalum illenkilum enthu?  nammal nammude duty cheyuka... As a citizen namuku ulla equal rights and responsibilities alle actors-num ollu ..? Athil kooduthal enthelum special considersation ivarku Constitution kodukunundo ?

----------


## vickyfire

> Post cheruthayi poyi ennum paranjnu kure ennam comment boxil kidannu karayundallo 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Pokan para malarukalodu

Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dasettan

> Post cheruthayi poyi ennum paranjnu kure ennam comment boxil kidannu karayundallo 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


പോസ്റ്റ് വൈകി പോയി എന്നും വ്യാപക പരാതി ഉണ്ട്..😑

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

ഇലക്കും മുള്ളിനും കേടില്ലാത്ത ഒരു post 😏

----------


## King Amal

Aa valiya post aayrnrl amit sha appo tanne meeting vilichene.. 
Ippo cheruthayi poyond chance illa..

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Aa valiya post aayrnrl amit sha appo tanne meeting vilichene.. 
> Ippo cheruthayi poyond chance illa..
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ മുയ്മൻ പേരും പുറത്തു വരും 😎😀

----------


## R1

Well said bro... 




> Eniku manasilakathathu ella subject-lum actors respond cheyyenda avashyam undo? Avaril ninu enthinu vendi aanu ellavaum nirbandham aai FB post expect cheyyunathu ennu eniku manasilakunilla... Politicians-il ninu "expect" cheyyam bcoz avare elect cheythathu athinu vendi aanu...
> 
> Enthinum ethinu actors prathikarichirikanam, athum through social media enoke paranjal valiya kshttam thanne... Avar FB post ittalum illenkilum enthu?  nammal nammude duty cheyuka... As a citizen namuku ulla equal rights and responsibilities alle actors-num ollu ..? Athil kooduthal enthelum special considersation ivarku Constitution kodukunundo ?

----------


## moovybuf

> Eniku manasilakathathu ella subject-lum actors respond cheyyenda avashyam undo? Avaril ninu enthinu vendi aanu ellavaum nirbandham aai FB post expect cheyyunathu ennu eniku manasilakunilla... Politicians-il ninu "expect" cheyyam bcoz avare elect cheythathu athinu vendi aanu...
> 
> Enthinum ethinu actors prathikarichirikanam, athum through social media enoke paranjal valiya kshttam thanne... Avar FB post ittalum illenkilum enthu?  nammal nammude duty cheyuka... As a citizen namuku ulla equal rights and responsibilities alle actors-num ollu ..? Athil kooduthal enthelum special considersation ivarku Constitution kodukunundo ?


Many expect that these stars r like their reel life characters... Crusaders for humanity against anything and everything that is unlawful/inhuman/fasicm/descrimination etc...

When the simple fact is that most are so vulnerable in real life than most of us commoners ...

----------


## Antonio

> Post cheruthayi poyi ennum paranjnu kure ennam comment boxil kidannu karayundallo 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Sanathana oola shavangal...
Newgen teams aa penkochinte caricature ittu paranju...Parvathy nattelliloode oru tharippu padarunnu ennu paranju...
Ethaayalum convey chheythath same meaning aanennu elllarkkum pidikitty...
Ivide chila pungavans nte plan Ikka/lalettan nere poyi avare valichu thaazhe idanam ennanu...
Political aims illatha actors aanu Kerala motham, Avaru election nu ninnal nooruvattam tholkkum

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Which is your pick of 2019?

----------


## Don David

> Which is your pick of 2019?


Ganagandharvan :Class: 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## bilal john

> Which is your pick of 2019?


Mani sir.........

----------


## King Amal

> Which is your pick of 2019?


Mani sir❤️

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Which is your pick of 2019?


Unda for me.one of the career best performance of mammookka for me.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Which is your pick of 2019?


Peranbu and unda

----------


## twist369

> Which is your pick of 2019?


Peranb n unda

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## keralaloving

> Which is your pick of 2019?



All Except 18 padi and Ganagadharvan! ...

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Mike

Peranbu n Unda randu characters um peruthu ishtam...


> Which is your pick of 2019?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

2019 അവസാനിക്കാൻ ദിവസങ്ങൾ മാത്രം ബാക്കി നിൽക്ക്ബോ എല്ലാ കൊല്ലത്തെയും പോലെ ഈ കൊല്ലവും ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിൽ അഭിമാനം ആയി നിൽക്കുന്നത് സൗത്ത് ഇന്ത്യയിലെ മലയാളം എന്ന ചെറിയ  ഇന്ഡസ്ട്രിയിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടൻ തന്നെ. മറ്റുള്ളവർക്ക് നേടാൻ കഴിയാതെ പോയ  മമ്മൂട്ടി നേടിയ 2019ലെ ചില നേട്ടങ്ങൾ. 

2019 ഉം മമ്മൂട്ടിയും ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയും 😎

⭐️ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിൽ 2 ചിത്രങ്ങൾ  100 കോടി ക്ലബ്*ൽ ബിസിനെസ്സ് നടത്തിയ ഒരേ ഒരു നായകൻ❣️

⭐️ മൂന്ന് ഭാഷകളിലും ഒരേ വർഷം മൂന്ന് വ്യത്യസ്ത സിനിമകളിൽ നായകനായ നടൻ❣️

⭐️ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയുടെ IMDB 2019 ലിസ്റ്റിൽ ഒന്നാമത് വന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ നായകൻ ❣️

⭐️സൗത്ത്  ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയുടെ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ ആദ്യമായി ഗൾഫ് നാടുകളിൽ നിന്ന്  മൂന്ന് സിനിമകൾ വൺ മില്ലിയൻ ക്ലബ്ബിൽ കേറ്റിയ നായകൻ❣️

⭐️ ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയുടെ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ ആദ്യമായി ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ അന്താരാഷ്ട്ര  ചലച്ചിത്ര മേളകളിൽ പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ച ചിത്രത്തിലെ നായകൻ❣️ 

 ⭐️ദി ഹിന്ദു പുറത്ത് വിട്ട നൂറ്റാണ്ടുകളിലെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച ഇന്ത്യൻ ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ ആദ്യ 25 ഇൽ മൂന്ന് ചിത്രങ്ങൾ❣️

ഇത് കൊണ്ടൊക്കെയാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ ദശാബ്ദങ്ങളുടെ രാജാവെന്നു ഇന്ത്യൻസിനിമ ലോകം വാഴ്ത്തുന്നത് 😎

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> 2019 അവസാനിക്കാൻ ദിവസങ്ങൾ മാത്രം ബാക്കി നിൽക്ക്ബോ എല്ലാ കൊല്ലത്തെയും പോലെ ഈ കൊല്ലവും ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിൽ അഭിമാനം ആയി നിൽക്കുന്നത് സൗത്ത് ഇന്ത്യയിലെ മലയാളം എന്ന ചെറിയ  ഇന്ഡസ്ട്രിയിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടൻ തന്നെ. മറ്റുള്ളവർക്ക് നേടാൻ കഴിയാതെ പോയ  മമ്മൂട്ടി നേടിയ 2019ലെ ചില നേട്ടങ്ങൾ. 
> 
> 2019 ഉം മമ്മൂട്ടിയും ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയും 😎
> 
> ⭐️ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിൽ 2 ചിത്രങ്ങൾ  100 കോടി ക്ലബ്*ൽ ബിസിനെസ്സ് നടത്തിയ ഒരേ ഒരു നായകൻ❣️
> 
> ⭐️ മൂന്ന് ഭാഷകളിലും ഒരേ വർഷം മൂന്ന് വ്യത്യസ്ത സിനിമകളിൽ നായകനായ നടൻ❣️
> 
> ⭐️ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയുടെ IMDB 2019 ലിസ്റ്റിൽ ഒന്നാമത് വന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ നായകൻ ❣️
> ...


Indian cinemayll 100 koodi clubil business nadathiya ore oru nadano? Ore varaham aabo?

3 languagesil naayakan aayi vanna first actir aano? Even in one year?

IMBD 2019 first listil ulla movie etha? Peranbu aano?

----------


## Raja 1982

In one year

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

Peranbu

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## mkd

> 2019 അവസാനിക്കാൻ ദിവസങ്ങൾ മാത്രം ബാക്കി നിൽക്ക്ബോ എല്ലാ കൊല്ലത്തെയും പോലെ ഈ കൊല്ലവും ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിൽ അഭിമാനം ആയി നിൽക്കുന്നത് സൗത്ത് ഇന്ത്യയിലെ മലയാളം എന്ന ചെറിയ  ഇന്ഡസ്ട്രിയിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടൻ തന്നെ. മറ്റുള്ളവർക്ക് നേടാൻ കഴിയാതെ പോയ  മമ്മൂട്ടി നേടിയ 2019ലെ ചില നേട്ടങ്ങൾ. 
> 
> 2019 ഉം മമ്മൂട്ടിയും ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയും 😎
> 
> ⭐️ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിൽ 2 ചിത്രങ്ങൾ  100 കോടി ക്ലബ്*ൽ ബിസിനെസ്സ് നടത്തിയ ഒരേ ഒരു നായകൻ❣️
> 
> ⭐️ മൂന്ന് ഭാഷകളിലും ഒരേ വർഷം മൂന്ന് വ്യത്യസ്ത സിനിമകളിൽ നായകനായ നടൻ❣️
> 
> ⭐️ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയുടെ IMDB 2019 ലിസ്റ്റിൽ ഒന്നാമത് വന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ നായകൻ ❣️
> ...


Uff😊

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Indian cinemayll 100 koodi clubil business nadathiya ore oru nadano? Ore varaham aabo?
> 
> 3 languagesil naayakan aayi vanna first actir aano? Even in one year?
> 
> IMBD 2019 first listil ulla movie etha? Peranbu aano?


South Indian Cinema ila 2 100cr club il kaariye naayakan aanu.. Hindi il Salman Khan, Akshay, Hrithick and Ayushman Khuranayokke undallo..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 👏👏👏
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Incomplete Actor things..
 :Band:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 2019 അവസാനിക്കാൻ ദിവസങ്ങൾ മാത്രം ബാക്കി നിൽക്ക്ബോ എല്ലാ കൊല്ലത്തെയും പോലെ ഈ കൊല്ലവും ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിൽ അഭിമാനം ആയി നിൽക്കുന്നത് സൗത്ത് ഇന്ത്യയിലെ മലയാളം എന്ന ചെറിയ  ഇന്ഡസ്ട്രിയിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടൻ തന്നെ. മറ്റുള്ളവർക്ക് നേടാൻ കഴിയാതെ പോയ  മമ്മൂട്ടി നേടിയ 2019ലെ ചില നേട്ടങ്ങൾ. 
> 
> 2019 ഉം മമ്മൂട്ടിയും ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയും 😎
> 
> ⭐️ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിൽ 2 ചിത്രങ്ങൾ  100 കോടി ക്ലബ്*ൽ ബിസിനെസ്സ് നടത്തിയ ഒരേ ഒരു നായകൻ❣️
> 
> ⭐️ മൂന്ന് ഭാഷകളിലും ഒരേ വർഷം മൂന്ന് വ്യത്യസ്ത സിനിമകളിൽ നായകനായ നടൻ❣️
> 
> ⭐️ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയുടെ IMDB 2019 ലിസ്റ്റിൽ ഒന്നാമത് വന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ നായകൻ ❣️
> ...


Fact  :salut: 

Call this man the King... one and the only King

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

Two 100 cr club movies in one year...very rare for a south indian actor  :salut: 

Bollywood il there is salman khan and akshay kumar also ajay devgan ..but in south film industry only this one and only king  :Yeye: 

Ee news main newspapers like indian express,hindu etc okee veranam also in tv medias..van reach avetteee

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

1 Year..
7 Films...
7 Genres..
3 Industry.

വേഷപകർച്ചകളുടെ തമ്പുരാൻ 
One & Only Mammookka. ❤️
Face of IndianCinema 
MegaStar 2019

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

Mammokka's mother in law died today.RIP.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...86763988145887

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

Mammukka Upcoming Movies🎬📽️☺️❤️

1) Mamangam(on screen now)
2) Shylock
3) One
4) Sathyan Anthikad Project
5) Ameer
6) Joffin Chacko Project
7) CBI 5
8 ) Alohari Anandam
9) Bilal
10) Vipin Project
11) Nadirsha Project
12) Kunjali Marakkar 🤔
13) Kottayam Kunjachan
14) Deen Dennis Project
15) Soubin Project
16) MT-Hariharan Project
17) Minister Raja
1 :Cool:  Prithviraj Project
19) Basil Joseph Project
20) Ram Project (Tamil)
21) Pada (Cameo Role)

Busiest Actor In Indian Cinema..🙏
68 Years Old Man 🙏

എല്ലാ സിനിമകളും പ്രൊഡ്യൂസ് ചെയ്യുന്നത് വ്യത്യസ്ത പ്രൊഡക്ഷൻ കമ്പനികൾ ആണ് എന്നതാണ്..🔥

യാരാലെ..😊

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

Actor of the year 2019👏👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Actor of the year 2019👏👏👏👏
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Ithoke Oru year il anenn albudham thanne ithoke   chelark swapnthil polum chyan patula

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## shaniq mon

Ithendaa sambavam...?

dyfi kkaranallo erinjirikkunnath!

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## chackomaster

https://youtu.be/SZKbgOuz6Zg?t=1498

----------


## Abin thomas

As an actor a very gud decade for mammooka.

In boxoffice he has to improve.2011-2015 was very pathetic for him.2010 very gud year.2015-2019 oru ok levelil poyi,athyavashyam hit films undayittund.


Ishtapetta ikka films 2010-2019

1.Kuttysrank
2.Pranchiyettan
3.Best actor
4.Immanuel
5.Pathemari
6.The Great father
7.Abrahaminte santhathikal
8.Unda
9.Madhuraraja
10.Munnariyip
11.Fireman

Other Languages
1.Peranb

*Random listing not in any order

Best performances

1.pranchiyettan
2.Unda
3.Munnariyip
4.Kuttysrank

I believe the roles in varsham,mathukutty,immanuel,best actor,pathemari is a cakewalk for him.

----------


## aashiq1

> As an actor a very gud decade for mammooka.
> 
> In boxoffice he has to improve.2011-2015 was very pathetic for him.2010 very gud year.2015-2019 oru ok levelil poyi,athyavashyam hit films undayittund.
> 
> 
> Ishtapetta ikka films 2010-2019
> 
> 1.Kuttysrank
> 2.Pranchiyettan
> ...


Do u have any idea how I can watch kutty srank?

----------


## Abin thomas

> Do u have any idea how I can watch kutty srank?


Online evde kittum ennu idea illa bhai.

Arkelum ariyamengil.plz help him to find.

----------


## Kenny

> As an actor a very gud decade for mammooka.
> 
> In boxoffice he has to improve.2011-2015 was very pathetic for him.2010 very gud year.2015-2019 oru ok levelil poyi,athyavashyam hit films undayittund.
> 
> 
> Ishtapetta ikka films 2010-2019
> 
> 1.Kuttysrank
> 2.Pranchiyettan
> ...


Kuttysrank ♥️
One gem of a movie...
Pakshe athu 2009 alle...i didnt add it in my list for decade bcoz of this.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Kuttysrank ♥️
> One gem of a movie...
> Pakshe athu 2009 alle...i didnt add it in my list for decade bcoz of this.


Theatre release cheythath 2010 anu.athinu munp festivals oke premiere cheythittund.

Wikipedia refer cheyathapo anganeya kande.

----------


## roshy

Edited..........

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> Kuttysrank ♥️
> One gem of a movie...
> Pakshe athu 2009 alle...i didnt add it in my list for decade bcoz of this.


Rarely mentioned movie.... one of d best....

----------


## twist369

Ar Murugudas-Rajni-Ikka padam undo?

Instayil angeru dalapatthi pic ittindallo?

Any news

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...86763988145887



*മോഹൻലാൽ ഫാൻസിന്റെ Annakkill😝😝*❗❗❗

*Maximum share*
Share via fb

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

Njan oru mammookka fan aanu.2003 muthal mammotty fans Association member aanu.Njan ellavarude filimum kaanum.Nallathaanenkil support cheyyum.Enikku fan fightinu ottum thalparyam illa.pinne kure naalaayi mamangam threadilum,ella threadilum lalettan fansinte figures paranjulla chori kaanunnath kondu maathram ithu ivide parayananennu thonni.Box office numbers onnum vachu oru nadande fansukaarum oottam kondittu oru kaaryavum illa.Box office is just numbers.Athu innu ningalude koode aanenkil naale nammude koode aayirikkum.
           Take example from 2000 to 2002 mammokkayum lalettanum oppathinoppam aayirunnu.In this period lalettan has an industrial hit in Narasimham and a super hit in Ravana prabhu.In this period mammokka had blockbuster in valyettan and super hits in Dada sahib and Rakshasa Rajavu.one mega hit in tamil Aanandham.And critically acclaimed Danny.
            From 2003 to 2010 mammokka has clear advantage in box office numbers and quality of films over lalettan.In this era there is no social media influence.In this period there is no tracking .In this period the ticket rate is very low.There is no wide release.Wide realease started with mammotty films.Early morning fans show started with mammotty films.First fans association was also started in the name of mammokkaa in 1988.In this period mammotty had industrial hits in Raja manikkam and pazhasshi Raja in 2005 and 2009 respectively.Aadhyathe one month pazhasshi rajakku vanna 1/3 rd crowd poolum puli muruganoo,luciferinoo keralakkara kanditilla ennu koodi manassilakkuka.And three top grossers of the year in Cbi,Mayavi and Annan Thambi in 2004,2007 and 2008 respectively.Excluding  Twenty twenty on 2008 which is a multi star film.In this period there was lot of hits,super hits and mega hits for mammookka as well.There are also critically acclaimed filims like kaiyoppu,ore kadal,kutti sranku,paleri manikyam,karutha pakshikal as well.In this period mammokkakku viralilennavunna flops or disaster movies.In 2004 mommotty was 51 years of age and till 2010 he was 59 years of age.I will tell that it was golden period.
        In this period from 2003 to 2010 lalettan enjoyed so many flops.He doesnt have any industrial hits or Top grossers of the year  in this period.Lalettanu ee kalayalavil block buster ennu parayaan viralilennavunna padangale undaayirunnull.Naran, Udayanaanu thaaram and Hello.He had also super hits or megahits in Rasathanthram and Balettan.He has also critically acclaimed film in Bramanam and Thanmathra that too also hits.Balance all other movies were flops or average or disasters.In this period lalettans age was 42 to 50 yeas age.It is his bad time.
           Now to 2011 to 2012 both actors had torrid time. 
            Now 2013 to 2019 over all lalettan enjoyed more success than mammokka at box office figures in this social media era.comming to lalettan in 2013 he had breath taking success in drishyam which was a great film and it becomes an industrial hit.After that he had lot of flops in 2014 to 2016 till oppam release in onam and after that puli murugan released and it become industrial hit and after that he had a hatrick hit in Munthiri vallikal thalirkkumbool.But after tha his filims floped at the box office till lucifer came and become All time block buster and then a succecive hit in Ittymany.In this 6 years total of 6 films become success.Balance were flops or average or disasters.In this period he didnt appear in any critically acclaimed films.In this time lalettans age was 53 to 59.This is comparably mohanlals good period as far as box office figues are concerned.
                 In this period from 2013 to 2019 mammotty dosent enjoy any industrial hits.But he had lot of filims which become hits Eg-Immannuel,varsham, Daivathinte swantham cleetus,Rajadhi raja,fire man,puthiy Niyamam ,kasaba and Master piece etc.And super hit in Bhaskar the rascal and block busters in The great father ,Abrahaminte Santhathikal Madura Raja.In the final run Mamankam will also be a block buster.In this period mammokka has critically acclaimed filims like munnariyippu,pathemari,unda,Uncle and kunjananthande kada etc in malayalam .peranbu and Yathra in tamil and Telugu respectively.Balance all filims were average or flops or disasters.But this is not at all a bad face for mammokka. 
                   He also  introduced  50 or more new directors from the period of 2000 to 2019 to malayalam industry.He mostly does films for other banners.But in case of lalettan he does 75 % of his films for Ashirwad.Mammokka has tries lot of experimental charectors during this time.Ennittum koodi mammokkakku oru maasam poolum veetiil chumma irikkendi vannittilla.He is still enjoys lot of new directors and producers ,experienced directors and producers.His datevis locked till 2023.His age is now 68.
        Box office numbers 100 crore and 200 crore okke kelkkan kollam.But athinu bhagyam,sahacharyam,samayam ellam thunakkanam.Athu eppol venamenkilum aarkku venamenkilum maari mariyaam.
  Jai Malayalam film industry.
   Jai Mammokka and lalettan.


Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## mkd

> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...86763988145887
> 
> 
> 
> *മോഹൻലാൽ ഫാൻസിന്റെ Annakkill😝😝*❗❗❗
> 
> *Maximum share*
> Share via fb
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Ikka fansinte avastha😆😆🤣🤣

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> Ikka fansinte avastha藍藍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Konduuu nallam konduu

----------


## JAWAN

https://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-m...ease-1.4402165

Sent from my CPH1937 using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> https://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-m...ease-1.4402165
> 
> Sent from my CPH1937 using Tapatalk



endhelum nadakkuva.. :Popcorn:

----------


## Oruvan1

https://youtu.be/I5_FZNM3doY

Energy

----------


## Oruvan1

https://youtu.be/2lXUYR-4Xi4

Gangster - ormapeduthal  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Oruvan1

https://youtu.be/6ubovWGBaPw

TGF -  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## King Amal

:Band: 

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Attachment 36904
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


Mammooka the pride of Malayalam cinema

----------


## emirates

> 


Face of Indian cinema 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...31103970400304

🔥🔥🔥

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

https://www.facebook.com/25713541777...7948183242774/

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Raja 1982

https://www.facebook.com/25713541777...7949154842774/

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Mike

😳😳😳




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Mammukka Upcoming Movies🎬📽️☺️❤️
> 
> 1) Mamangam(on screen now)
> 2) Shylock
> 3) One
> 4) Sathyan Anthikad Project
> 5) Ameer
> 6) Joffin Chacko Project
> 7) CBI 5
> ...


2021 ലല്ലെ ഇലക്ഷൻ വരുന്നെ?, ആ സമയത്ത് മിനിസ്റ്റർ രാജ ഇറക്കിയാൻ നല്ല വാരു വാരാം! കുറച്ചു നല്ല കോമഡീസും നല്ല സ്റ്റണ്ട്സും മാത്രം ഉണ്ടായാൽ മതി, ലോജിക്കൊന്നും ആവശ്യമില്ല!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Love:  :salut:

----------


## ShahSM

> Ithendaa sambavam...?
> 
> dyfi kkaranallo erinjirikkunnath!


കൊല്ലം നോക്ക് ഭായ്, 1988.. Btw അത് ബൽറാം ലുക് ആണോ? അല്ലേലും ഇക്കാക്ക് കൂളിംഗ് ഗ്ലാസ് പണ്ടേയൊരു വീക്നെസ്സാ!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

https://youtu.be/m0XKGUoZi88

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## shaniq mon

Njan udheshichath prob enthayirunnu ennanu?

----------


## shaniq mon

> കൊല്ലം നോക്ക് ഭായ്, 1988.. Btw അത് ബൽറാം ലുക് ആണോ? അല്ലേലും ഇക്കാക്ക് കൂളിംഗ് ഗ്ലാസ് പണ്ടേയൊരു വീക്നെസ്സാ!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Njan udheshichath prob enthayirunnu ennanu?

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Adutha Thrillerinulla Time aayennu Thonnunu..

Haneef Adeni😊

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Adutha Thrillerinulla Time aayennu Thonnunu..
> 
> Haneef Adeni😊
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Script mathiye.. Michael kandathode direction cheyathe irikunnatha nallathu..

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Script mathiye.. Michael kandathode direction cheyathe irikunnatha nallathu..


Adutha stlyish.film🥰🥰🥰
Fans in ulath ayi

----------


## R1

> Mammukka Upcoming Movies️☺️❤️
> 
> 1) Mamangam(on screen now)
> 2) Shylock
> 3) One
> 4) Sathyan Anthikad Project
> 5) Ameer
> 6) Joffin Chacko Project
> 7) CBI 5
> ...




Alohari Anandam... Ithu eathu language movie aanu? 

Pinne Prithvi Project onnum nadakkill.. Chumma Ikka fans pulliyude haters avathirikkan vendi sukipichathaanu...

----------


## The wrong one

> Alohari Anandam... Ithu eathu language movie aanu? 
> 
> Pinne Prithvi Project onnum nadakkill.. Chumma Ikka fans pulliyude haters avathirikkan vendi sukipichathaanu...


Shyama Prasad movie based on Sara Joseph's novel anenn thonnunnu

Sent from my vivo 1820 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Ameer discussion enthelum aavum..... athil ingeru script mathre ullu.... 


> Script mathiye.. Michael kandathode direction cheyathe irikunnatha nallathu..





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Abraham

> Ameer discussion enthelum aavum..... athil ingeru script mathre ullu.... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ameer drop cheythu ennu kandallo ikka fans groupil ellam, pakaram vere oru script cheyyum ennokke parayunnund 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## MamBlr

Whatever the Haters say, he is still the most sought after actor, undoubtedly in South India and probably in whole of India.
Also, most of the directors wish to work with him.
When an actor is wanted/needed as the first choice by producers & directors, no trolls/degrading can affect.
Only issue is that some of the movies in the list may not happen as the budget will be high. After Mamangam, I am afraid no more big budget will happen.




> Mammukka Upcoming Movies️☺️❤️
> 
> 1) Mamangam(on screen now)
> 2) Shylock
> 3) One
> 4) Sathyan Anthikad Project
> 5) Ameer
> 6) Joffin Chacko Project
> 7) CBI 5
> ...

----------


## Antonio

Prithviraj n Basil okke ennaaaanu..
Chumma list IL kayaraam...
Vipin????

Athinte edakk L2/L3 oraalkk,. matte aalkk Tovino n gangs nte oru 3 padam...

----------


## Raja 1982

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...18584184881702

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Mammukka Upcoming Movies🎬📽️☺️❤️
> 
> 1) Mamangam(on screen now)
> 2) Shylock
> 3) One
> 4) Sathyan Anthikad Project
> 5) Ameer
> 6) Joffin Chacko Project
> 7) CBI 5
> ...


ee oru karyam aanu preshnam. Ellavarum oro padam cheythu kittunna cheirya labhavum kondu sthalam vidum.
Promotion-um kanilla, 3rd week theatres-um kanilla.
Ee 21 cinemas 3-4 Production companies anenkil much better results undakum Box Office-il.

----------


## Raja 1982

പത്മ അവാര്*ഡുകള്*ക്ക് വേണ്ടി പ്രശസ്തരായവരുടെ പട്ടിക നല്*കുമ്പോഴും പരിഗണിക്കുന്നില്ല. എംടി വാസുദേവന്*നായര്*,മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്നിവരുടെ പേരുകളും ചവറ്റുകൊട്ടയില്* തള്ളുകയാണ് കേന്ദ്രസര്*ക്കാര്*. ബിജെപി അധികാരത്തിലെത്തിയതിന് ശേഷം സംസ്ഥാനം നല്*കിയ പട്ടികയില്* നിന്ന് ഒന്നോ രണ്ടോ പേരെ മാത്രമാണ് പരിഗണിച്ചത്. കേന്ദ്ര സര്*ക്കാരിന് താല്*പര്യമുള്ളവര്*ക്ക് മാത്രമാണ് നല്*കിയതെന്നും എ കെ ബാലന്* പറഞ്ഞു.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...34176330659477

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

> പത്മ അവാര്*ഡുകള്*ക്ക് വേണ്ടി പ്രശസ്തരായവരുടെ പട്ടിക നല്*കുമ്പോഴും പരിഗണിക്കുന്നില്ല. എംടി വാസുദേവന്*നായര്*,മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്നിവരുടെ പേരുകളും ചവറ്റുകൊട്ടയില്* തള്ളുകയാണ് കേന്ദ്രസര്*ക്കാര്*. ബിജെപി അധികാരത്തിലെത്തിയതിന് ശേഷം സംസ്ഥാനം നല്*കിയ പട്ടികയില്* നിന്ന് ഒന്നോ രണ്ടോ പേരെ മാത്രമാണ് പരിഗണിച്ചത്. കേന്ദ്ര സര്*ക്കാരിന് താല്*പര്യമുള്ളവര്*ക്ക് മാത്രമാണ് നല്*കിയതെന്നും എ കെ ബാലന്* പറഞ്ഞു.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


അതു കൊണ്ട് എം ടി യുടെയോ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെയോ വില കുറയുമെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നില്ല.
പത്മ അവാർഡിന്റെ വില തന്നെയാണ് കുറയുക.

നോബൽ സമ്മാനം കിട്ടാത്തത് കൊണ്ടു മഹാത്മാ ഗാന്ധിയുടെ വിലയൊന്നും പോയിട്ടില്ലല്ലോ

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> 👏👏👏
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


 :Band: 

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

മലയാളത്തിലെ കഴിഞ്ഞ വർഷത്തെ അഞ്ച് മികച്ച സിനിമകളിൽ ഒന്ന് 🔥
*ഉണ്ട 💪*👉https://youtu.be/882wtJsrc3o

തമിഴിലെ കഴിഞ്ഞവർഷത്തെ അഞ്ച് മികച്ച സിനിമകളിൽ ഒന്ന്🥰 *പേരന്പ്💞*👉https://youtu.be/fchTZMyw3P8

 തെലുങ്കിലെ കഴിഞ്ഞവർഷത്തെ അഞ്ച് മികച്ച സിനിമകളിൽ ഒന്ന് 😍
*യാത്ര💖*👉https://youtu.be/VmcdrhlElZc

 *ഒരേയൊരു മഹാനടൻ 😘😍*

 *അഭിനയകലയുടെ ദൈവം🤩 Mega⭐ 😘💖*

 *വേറെ ഏത് നടൻ ഉണ്ടെടാ..🔥*

*വേറെ ഏത്  ഇൻഡസ്ട്രിയിൽ ഉണ്ടെടാ ഇതുപോലൊരു മഹാനടനം 🤩😘🔥💪*

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

https://youtu.be/mV58erqDWjM

*മമ്മൂക്ക 😘😘🥳Uff....🤩💪💪Mass ka Bapp 🤩*

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

:Band: 

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 👏👏👏👏
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Mammooka 🥰🥰😍😍
Ipravisham mikya awardum Suraj or mammooka ek thanne ayrkum

Moothon adutha varsham.alle award

----------


## Oruvan1

> Mammooka 殺殺
> Ipravisham mikya awardum Suraj or mammooka ek thanne ayrkum
> 
> Moothon adutha varsham.alle award


Athokke nammude thonnal aanu
oru awardum kodukilla..athrakk sneham aanu ellaarkum

----------


## chackomaster

> Athokke nammude thonnal aanu
> oru awardum kodukilla..athrakk sneham aanu ellaarkum


Senior actors-nu awards kodukan chance kurava.... Preference youngsters -nu aayirikum...

----------


## King Amal

Veendum  :Band: 

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan

> Veendum 
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## MamBlr

Startdom can fluctuate. Many factors including luck is needed.
But as an actor, he is the only one who keeps reinventing and stays on top.
An actor with self respect which is visible from the choice of movies in other languages.




> മലയാളത്തിലെ കഴിഞ്ഞ വർഷത്തെ അഞ്ച് മികച്ച സിനിമകളിൽ ഒന്ന് 
> *ഉണ്ട *https://youtu.be/882wtJsrc3o
> 
> തമിഴിലെ കഴിഞ്ഞവർഷത്തെ അഞ്ച് മികച്ച സിനിമകളിൽ ഒന്ന്殺 *പേരന്പ്*https://youtu.be/fchTZMyw3P8
> 
>  തെലുങ്കിലെ കഴിഞ്ഞവർഷത്തെ അഞ്ച് മികച്ച സിനിമകളിൽ ഒന്ന് 
> *യാത്ര*https://youtu.be/VmcdrhlElZc
> 
>  *ഒരേയൊരു മഹാനടൻ *
> ...

----------


## PokkiriRaja

https://ibb.co/2Y8hZyr

Mammootty Best actor.

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## MamBlr

Unda Super hit aano?




> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Paashaanam Babu

കഴിഞ്ഞ 5 വർഷങ്ങളിലെ മമ്മൂക്ക ചിത്രങ്ങളിലേക്ക് ഒരു തിരിഞ്ഞു നോട്ടം 😍

*2015 

മമ്മൂക്കയുടേതായി ആ വർഷം പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയത് അഞ്ചു സിനിമകൾ 

ഫയർമാൻ,  പത്തേമാരി, ഭാസ്*ക്കർ ദി റാസ്കൽ, ഉട്ടോപ്യയിലെ രാജാവ്, അച്ഛാ ദിൻ

അതിൽ ഉട്ടോപ്യയിലെ രാജാവ്, അച്ഛാ ദിൻ എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ പരാജയം ഏറ്റു വാങ്ങി..  ഫയർമാൻ സാമ്പത്തികമായി ഹിറ്റ്* ചാർട്ടിൽ ഇടം പിടിച്ചപ്പോൾ ഭാസ്*ക്കർ ദി റാസ്കൽ ഒരു സൂപ്പർ ഹിറ്റ്* ആയി മാറി..  പത്തേമാരി എന്ന ചിത്രം 100 ദിവസത്തിൽ കൂടുതൽ പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ചു അവാർഡുകളും പ്രശസ്തിയും വാരി കൂട്ടി ❤

*2016

ഇറങ്ങിയത് നാലു സിനിമകൾ 

കസബ, പുതിയ നിയമം, വൈറ്റ്, തോപ്പിൽ ജോപ്പൻ 

അതിൽ കസബ, തോപ്പിൽ ജോപ്പൻ, പുതിയ നിയമം എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ സാമ്പത്തിക വിജയം നേടിയപ്പോൾ വൈറ്റ് ഒരു പൂർണ പരാജയം ആയി മാറി ❤

*2017

മാസ്റ്റർപീസ്,  ദി ഗ്രേറ്റ്* ഫാദർ,  പുത്തൻ പണം,  പുള്ളിക്കാരൻ സ്റ്റാറാ എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ റിലീസ് ആയി 

അതിൽ മാസ്റ്റർ പീസ്, പുള്ളിക്കാരൻ സ്റ്റാറാ വിജയം കൈ വരിച്ചപ്പോൾ ദി ഗ്രേറ്റ്* ഫാദർ മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ആദ്യ 50 cr കളക്ഷൻ നേടി സൂപ്പർ ഹിറ്റ്* ആയി മാറി..  പുത്തൻ പണം ഒരു പരാജയവും ❤

*2018

സ്ട്രീറ്റ് ലൈറ്റ്*സ്, അങ്കിൾ , പരോൾ, അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ, കുട്ടനാടൻ ബ്ലോഗ് അങ്ങനെ അഞ്ച് ചിത്രങ്ങൾ റിലീസ് ആയി 

അതിൽ പരോൾ, കുട്ടനാടൻ ബ്ലോഗ് എന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങൾ പരാജയം ആയി.. സ്ട്രീറ്റ് ലൈറ്റ്*സ്, അങ്കിൾ എന്നിവ സാമ്പത്തിക വിജയം നേടിയപ്പോൾ അബ്രഹാം ബ്ലോക്ക്* ബസ്റ്റർ അടിച്ചു ❤

2019

തമിഴിലും തെലുങ്കിലും മലയാളത്തിലും ആയിട്ട് പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയത് 7 ചിത്രങ്ങൾ ആണ്..  സാമ്പത്തികമായി ഒരു ചിത്രങ്ങളും പരാജയപെടാത്ത ഒരു വർഷം ആയിരുന്നു മമ്മൂക്കക്ക് 2019

പേരന്പ്, യാത്ര,  മധുര രാജ, ഉണ്ട, പതിനെട്ടാം പടി, ഗാനഗന്ധർവ്വൻ, മാമാങ്കം 

അതിൽ മധുര രാജ, മാമാങ്കം എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ 100 കോടി ക്ലബ്ബിൽ ഇടം നേടുകയും ബാക്കി ഉള്ളവ സാമ്പത്തിക വിജയം നേടി ഹിറ്റ്* ചാർട്ടിൽ ഇടം നേടുകയും ചെയ്യ്തു... 

എടുത്തു പറയേണ്ടത് യാത്ര, പേരന്പ്, ഉണ്ട എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങളിലെ പ്രകടനങ്ങളും ആ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ വാരി കൂട്ടിയ പുരസ്കാരങ്ങളും അംഗീകാരങ്ങളും തന്നെയാണ്.. 
ഇക്കയുടെ മികച്ച വർഷങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്നായി 2019 മാറി ❤

കഴിഞ്ഞ 5 വർഷങ്ങളിലായി പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയത് 25 ഓളം സിനിമകൾ..  അതിൽ പരാജയം ഏറ്റു വാങ്ങേണ്ടി വന്നത് ആറോ ഏഴോ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ മാത്രം 😍❤

Sent from my BAC-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

പുള്ളിക്കാരൻ സ്റ്റാർസ്, ഗാന ഗന്ധർവൻ , uncle okke പരാജയം തന്നെ ആയി കൂട്ടിയ പോരെ?

----------


## Raja 1982

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...86763988145887

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

https://youtu.be/afO7FedFbzE

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

💕

Sent from my vivo 1820 using Tapatalk

----------


## MamBlr

Uncle ran better than Mamangam in Bangalore. Crossed 50 days.




> പുള്ളിക്കാരൻ സ്റ്റാർസ്, ഗാന ഗന്ധർവൻ , uncle okke പരാജയം തന്നെ ആയി കൂട്ടിയ പോരെ?

----------


## Raja 1982

'ഹൃദയത്തിൽ സുഷിരം; നിങ്ങൾ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വിളിക്ക്'; ആ ഇരട്ടകൾ ഇന്നു എന്*ജിനീയര്*മാര്*
https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...own-story.html
Shared via Manorama Online News App
Download @ mobile.manoramaonline.com

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

https://youtu.be/PjdKnNHofus

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Uncle ran better than Mamangam in Bangalore. Crossed 50 days.


കേരളത്തിൽ വലിയ റൺ ഉണ്ടോ

----------


## King Amal

> https://youtu.be/PjdKnNHofus
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Great man 👏👏👏

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## MamBlr

I don't know. I assume it would be better than Mamangam.



> കേരളത്തിൽ വലിയ റൺ ഉണ്ടോ

----------


## Raja 1982

https://www.facebook.com/17902401377...3985099350164/

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

https://www.instagram.com/p/BwgoYHQh...d=lz3cxqfzlg8s

🔥🔥🔥SUNNY LEONE POST

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

https://youtu.be/d6GHeNszwNY

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

*2020 ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് വർഷം ആണ്*.  :Yoyu:

----------


## AUks

> *2020 ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് വർഷം ആണ്*.


Sathyan anthikkad onn varatte 😏

----------


## ShawnPaul

2020-characters.JPG (91.7 KB)

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Sathyan anthikkad onn varatte 😏


No: 1 Snehatheeram Bangalore North, GandhiNagar 2nd Street okke title ittathalle, Onam padathinum oru English title ideekkam.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

#Valiyettan

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

> #ValiyettanAttachment 36984
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


nice aayi oru aakkal alle...😁

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> nice aayi oru aakkal alle...😁
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


Aiii.. Unseen still 😌

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

> Aiii.. Unseen still 😌
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


uvva uvve...🤣

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

*തോക്കെടുത്തു, സിനിമയിലല്ല; ഷാർപ് ഷൂട്ടറാവാൻ മമ്മൂട്ടി*
സ്വന്തം ലേഖകൻ January 15, 2020 02:42 PM IST

സിനിമയ്ക്ക് പുറത്തും മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇനി ഷാർപ്പ് ഷൂട്ടർ ആവും. ആലപ്പുഴ റൈഫിൾസ് ക്ലബ്ബിൽ അംഗത്വം എടുത്താണ് നടന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിങ് പരിശീലനം തുടങ്ങുന്നത്. ക്ലബ്ബിനെ പ്രോത്സാഹിപ്പിക്കാൻ കൂടിയാണ് അംഗത്വം സ്വീകരിച്ചതെന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടി പറഞ്ഞു 

തേവള്ളി പറമ്പിൽ ജോസഫ് അലക്സിനെ ഷാർപ് ഷൂട്ടർ ആക്കിയത് രഞ്ജി പണിക്കർ ആണ്. അങ്ങനെ പല സിനിമകളിൽ ഉന്നം തെറ്റാതെ  വെടി ഉതിർത്തിട്ടുണ്ട് നടൻ. ദാ ചേർത്തലയിലുള്ള  ആലപ്പുഴ റൈഫിൾസ് ക്ലബ്ബിൽ ഇപ്പോൾ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ എത്തിക്കുന്നതും രഞ്ജി പണിക്കർ തന്നെ ആണ്. വെടിവെപ്പ് ഒന്ന് അറിഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നത് നല്ലതാണെന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടി പറയുന്നു.

കമ്പം ഉണ്ടാകേണ്ട ഒന്നല്ല ഇതെന്നാണ് നടന്റെ പക്ഷം. കമ്പം തോന്നിച്ചതിനു പിന്നിൽ രഞ്ജി പണിക്കർ ഉണ്ടെന്ന് വേണമെങ്കിൽ പറയാമെന്നും മമ്മൂട്ടി. ക്ലബ്* പ്രസിഡന്റ്* കൂടിയായ ആലപ്പുഴ കലക്ടറാണ്  മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് രക്ഷാധികാരി അംഗത്വം നൽകിയത്.  അഭിനയം കൊണ്ട് പ്രേക്ഷകരുടെ പോയിന്റ് ബ്ലാങ്ക് തകർത്ത മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് ഷൂട്ടിങ് തിരക്കുകളിൽ നിന്ന് ഈ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങിനു എവിടെ സമയം എന്ന ചോദ്യം ബാക്കിയാണ്. 

https://www.manoramanews.com/news/en...fles-club.html


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Selfie from Shylock Audio launch function..

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

"മമ്മൂട്ടി തലമുറകളുടെ നായകനാണ് ..
ഞാനും മമ്മൂട്ടിയുമൊക്കെ ഒരേ സമയം സിനിമയിൽ വന്നവരാണ്. അന്നെനിക്ക് മക്കൾ ജനിച്ചിട്ടില്ല..പിന്നീട് എന്റെ മക്കൾ സ്ക്രീനിൽ കണ്ട് ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ കെെയ്യടിച്ചിട്ടുള്ളത് മമ്മൂട്ടി സിനിമകൾക്കാണ്...അവരുടെ എന്നത്തേയും ഹീറോ മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ്.. ഈ അടുത്ത കാലത്ത് ഞാൻ വീട്ടിലിരുന്ന് സിനിമ കാണുമ്പോൾ സ്ക്രീനിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ കാണിച്ചപ്പോ എൻ്റെ മടിയിലിരുന്ന എൻ്റെ പേരക്കുട്ടി കെെയ്യടിച്ചു ...ആദിത്യൻ... അവന് 4 വയസാണ്.. അവന്റെയും ഹീറോ മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ് ...എനിക്ക് സന്തോഷമായി കാരണം എന്റെ അടുത്ത സിനിമയിലെ നായകനും മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ് !"
    -സത്യൻ അന്തിക്കാട്..❤️

----------


## Veiwer11

2019

6 movies
70cr+ from kbo
130cr+ from ww

2 - OL class movies
1-  class movie in malayalam with super hit collection 
1- mass movie with 2ng highest gross in 2019 eventhough wom was mixed.
and other 2 good selection which fails in execution gg and maamangam
very good selection.

2020- execution of movies kude onnum kude set ayaal kidu

One 
shylock
priest
bilal 

all looks good in 2020

----------


## Mike

Priest il join cheytho?

Pada cameo enthayi.. kazhinjo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1



----------


## ShahSM

> 


ഈ സിനിമയിലല്ലേ കുരങ്ങനെ അനുകരിച്ച് ഫൈറ്റ് ചെയ്യുന്നെ?

or ഇത് മധുവും സോമനുമൊക്കെയുള്ള സിനിമയാണോ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Priest il join cheytho?
> 
> Pada cameo enthayi.. kazhinjo 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PADA may release before ONE.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

*Today at The Priest movie location*

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Thevalliparamban

#COPIED 

ഉണ്ടയിലെ മണിസാർ അവശനായിരുന്നു , ഒരു ബോക്*സ് നിറയെ മരുന്നുകൾ സന്തതസഹചാരിയായി കൂടെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന ഹൃദയ രോഗി. എന്തുകൊണ്ട് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് ആ വേഷം മികച്ചതാക്കി എന്നു എല്ലാർക്കും അറിയാം അദ്ദേഹത്തിലെ നടന്റെ തിളക്കം കൊണ്ടു. 
   പക്ഷെ ചിലർ പറയുന്നത് ശ്രദ്ധിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട് "ഉണ്ടയിലെ മണിസാർ ജീവിതത്തിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ പോലെ ആണ് പ്രായം ഏറിയ മനുഷ്യൻ, അധികം സാഹസങ്ങളും കൈയും മേലും അനങ്ങാതെയും ഉള്ള വേഷം ആയത് കൊണ്ടാണ് മികച്ചത് ആക്കിയതെന്നു.
  ആ പറഞ്ഞവനെ ഒന്നും മൈൻഡ് ചെയ്യണ്ട കാര്യം ഇല്ലെങ്കിലും ഷൈലോക്കിലെ ബോസ് കൊടുത്തത് അവർക്കുള്ള ഉത്തരമാണ്. 

  കഥാപാത്രം മാറിയാൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിയും മാറും..അയാളുടെ സ്വഭാവം മാറും ഭാഷ മാറും,സ്റ്റൈൽ മാറും സംസാരം മാറും,
ഉണ്ടയിലെ മണി സാർ തന്നെയല്ലേ ഷൈലോക്കിലെ ബോസ് എന്നു നമ്മളെ സംശയിപ്പിക്കാൻ കെൽപ്പ് ഉള്ള മുതലാണ്.

ഷൈലോക്കിൽ ഉടനീളം കണ്ടത് 68കാരന്റെ അഴിഞ്ഞാട്ടമാണ്* . His One Man Show !! മമ്മൂട്ടി ജീവിതത്തിൽ മണിസാറോ ബോസോ അല്ല.  വേണ്ട സ്ഥലത്ത് വേണ്ട സാധനങ്ങൾ വേണ്ട രീതിയിൽ ഉപയോഗിക്കാൻ അറിയാവുന്ന നടനാണ്..

ഉണ്ടയിലെ മണിസാറിന്റെ മികച്ച പ്രകടനത്തിനു പുതിയ വ്യഖ്യാനങൾ കണ്ടെത്തിയവർക്കു ഇപ്പൊ ഒന്നും പറയാനില്ലേ..?

This Is Mammootty 
All Time #Actor ❤️

.
#COPIED

----------


## shaniq mon

https://www.facebook.com/15691573840...003700?sfns=mo

----------


## Veiwer11

> #COPIED 
> 
> ഉണ്ടയിലെ മണിസാർ അവശനായിരുന്നു , ഒരു ബോക്*സ് നിറയെ മരുന്നുകൾ സന്തതസഹചാരിയായി കൂടെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന ഹൃദയ രോഗി. എന്തുകൊണ്ട് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് ആ വേഷം മികച്ചതാക്കി എന്നു എല്ലാർക്കും അറിയാം അദ്ദേഹത്തിലെ നടന്റെ തിളക്കം കൊണ്ടു. 
>    പക്ഷെ ചിലർ പറയുന്നത് ശ്രദ്ധിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട് "ഉണ്ടയിലെ മണിസാർ ജീവിതത്തിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ പോലെ ആണ് പ്രായം ഏറിയ മനുഷ്യൻ, അധികം സാഹസങ്ങളും കൈയും മേലും അനങ്ങാതെയും ഉള്ള വേഷം ആയത് കൊണ്ടാണ് മികച്ചത് ആക്കിയതെന്നു.
>   ആ പറഞ്ഞവനെ ഒന്നും മൈൻഡ് ചെയ്യണ്ട കാര്യം ഇല്ലെങ്കിലും ഷൈലോക്കിലെ ബോസ് കൊടുത്തത് അവർക്കുള്ള ഉത്തരമാണ്. 
> 
>   കഥാപാത്രം മാറിയാൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിയും മാറും..അയാളുടെ സ്വഭാവം മാറും ഭാഷ മാറും,സ്റ്റൈൽ മാറും സംസാരം മാറും,
> ഉണ്ടയിലെ മണി സാർ തന്നെയല്ലേ ഷൈലോക്കിലെ ബോസ് എന്നു നമ്മളെ സംശയിപ്പിക്കാൻ കെൽപ്പ് ഉള്ള മുതലാണ്.
> 
> ...


Exactly unda avshanaaya police aayi abinayichath aged aayathu kondaanenn vichaarichavar
shylock kandaa mathi 
what an energy man

----------


## AJAY

https://youtu.be/X-J0YnYVBmY
Epozhathey thalamura ee pattokke kandittundo ..?????

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> https://youtu.be/X-J0YnYVBmY
> Epozhathey thalamura ee pattokke kandittundo ..?????


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  njan first time aanu kaanunne.. ellarum rasam aanello.. Mammukka, Cochin Haneefa, Jagathy, Lalu Alex..

----------


## Thevalliparamban

2019 ഫെബ്രുവരി മുതൽ 2020 ജനുവരി വരെ ഇങ്ങേരുടെ മുഖഛായയിൽ സ്*ക്രീനിൽ വന്നവരാണ്.
#versatility

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 2019 ഫെബ്രുവരി മുതൽ 2020 ജനുവരി വരെ ഇങ്ങേരുടെ മുഖഛായയിൽ സ്*ക്രീനിൽ വന്നവരാണ്.
> #versatility


The incomplete actor  :Smile: 
The face of indian cinema  :salut: 

Acting wise and performance wise no one comes near this man to compare even at this age ...indeed megastar for a reason  :king:

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

* Mammootty | Peranbu | Magudam Awards 2019*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Bhama Marriage???

By the way photo too small




> [B]
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Bhama Marriage???
> 
> By the way photo too small


Yes reception

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammookka & Suresh Gopi



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammookka At Bhama Wedding Reception 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

💪💪💪💪💪

Sent from my Redmi Note 7S using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

Friends... 
I am so happy to announce that I am once again joining with my dearest Mammokka...😍
This time the whole movie is going to be shot in USA. 
Titled as 'New York', the movie will be bankrolled by UGM Productions, one of the leading production companies in Malayalam, and scripted by Ira fame Naveen John. 
I expect all your prayers and blessings that would support this family action    thriller movie. 
Thanks 
Vysakh.

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7S using Tapatalk


mlal vysakh project aaanu expect cheythethu.....enthaylum kidu padam aavum...big budjet movie aayirikum usa il allee full shoot...

----------


## Thevalliparamban

#29YearsOfAmaram
#1YearOfPeranbu
Two Classic father characters came out on the same date three decades apart.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> #29YearsOfAmaram
> #1YearOfPeranbu
> Two Classic father characters came out on the same date three decades apart.


My All time favourite..

----------


## MamBlr

Amaram - It will remain a classic forever. It has to be digitalised with good quality so that the next generations will know what is acting. The bible for sound modulation.

----------


## Abin thomas

Vishnu wedding reception

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

മമ്മൂട്ടി പങ്കെടുക്കാത്ത ഒരു പരിപാടിയും ഇല്ലല്ലോ.. സകലെടത്തും എത്തും😃

----------


## MANNADIAR

UGM team kudeyundallo, newyork nde discussion aayirikkum

----------


## frincekjoseph

When I was at 5th Standard, watched Amaram from Ragam Theater, really a visual experience when watched the movie at Ragam.....




> #29YearsOfAmaram
> #1YearOfPeranbu
> Two Classic father characters came out on the same date three decades apart.

----------


## twist369

> UGM team kudeyundallo, newyork nde discussion aayirikkum


Aarokeya?

Badhusha? Bibin ...?

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Aarokeya?
> 
> Badhusha? Bibin ...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Dr Zacharias nd Alvin antony

----------


## Abin thomas

> Aarokeya?
> 
> Badhusha? Bibin ...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Amar akbar anthoni ugm arunnu.

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Amar akbar anthoni ugm arunnu.


Also kattappana

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Mammotty - Jomon Movie ee varsham undennu kelkunnudallo..................

Location Australia.............

Sathyam aano?

----------


## Thevalliparamban

It's so unlikely that Mammootty went to the Asianet awards without any awards, that too when a deserving character was neglected for non-sensibly giving it to Mohanlal.

----------


## Raja 1982

https://www.facebook.com/22446539457...06972/?app=fbl

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

👏👏👏👏

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Sachiyude kidilan script ozhivakkunnu.. Sethu vinte koothara script cheyyunnu..

Jeethuvinte Drishyam ozhivaakkunnu.. VKP de silence cheyyunnu..

Mammookka da!!!

----------


## Oruvan1

> Sachiyude kidilan script ozhivakkunnu.. Sethu vinte koothara script cheyyunnu..
> 
> Jeethuvinte Drishyam ozhivaakkunnu.. VKP de silence cheyyunnu..
> 
> Mammookka da!!!


guess he wants to help the low key peoples

----------


## Abin thomas

> Sachiyude kidilan script ozhivakkunnu.. Sethu vinte koothara script cheyyunnu..
> 
> Jeethuvinte Drishyam ozhivaakkunnu.. VKP de silence cheyyunnu..
> 
> Mammookka da!!!


Driving license ozhivakkiyath nalla oru theerumanam arunnu.mammooka ath cheythirunnel vere vishayam undayene.bhadran character perum paranj chilar engilum misunderstand cheythene.Driving licence oru vamban hit onnum allalo.oru normal superhit.ath mammookayk ipozhum allathe thanne kittunnund.

----------


## Antonio

> Sachiyude kidilan script ozhivakkunnu.. Sethu vinte koothara script cheyyunnu..
> 
> Jeethuvinte Drishyam ozhivaakkunnu.. VKP de silence cheyyunnu..
> 
> Mammookka da!!!


Sachy ude ethaa AK aano????

----------


## Abin thomas

> Sachy ude ethaa AK aano????


Alla driving license

----------


## Antonio

> Alla driving license


Ok ok
Athu two hero with equal or more importance to the other vannathu kondaa
Drishyam plot Jeethu paranjappol ikkakk palunku pole thonnikkanum

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Ok ok
> Athu two hero with equal or more importance to the other vannathu kondaa
> *Drishyam plot Jeethu paranjappol ikkakk palunku pole thonnikkanum*


vallathoru thonnal aai poi...  :Wallbash:

----------


## Antonio

> vallathoru thonnal aai poi...


Yes...athilere sankadam aa time il ikka cheytha poya padamaanu Praise the Lord..
Athu cinemayakkan thonniya mahanubhavane enthaano cheyyendath

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Sachiyude kidilan script ozhivakkunnu.. Sethu vinte koothara script cheyyunnu..
> 
> Jeethuvinte Drishyam ozhivaakkunnu.. VKP de silence cheyyunnu..
> 
> Mammookka da!!!


drishyam ozhuvaaki cheythath praise the lord alle  :Thinking:  :Doh: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> Yes...athilere sankadam aa time il ikka cheytha poya padamaanu Praise the Lord..
> Athu cinemayakkan thonniya mahanubhavane enthaano cheyyendath


ഷിബു ഗംഗാധരൻ . പുള്ളീടെ രണ്ടാമത്തെ പടം സുരേഷ് ഗോപിയെ വച്ച് രുദ്രസിംഹാസനം, കൊടും ഭീകരം . പടം തുടങ്ങി 10  മിനിട്ട് ആയപ്പോൾ തീയേറ്ററിൽ നിന്ന് ഓടി രക്ഷപെട്ടു.

----------


## King Amal

> drishyam ozhuvaaki cheythath praise the lord alle 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


yes..
Memories ozhivaki aanu silence cheythath..

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

Drishyam kuttam parayan pattilla sachariyade oru novel cinima akkumbo pothuve sahithyathodu thalparyam ulla al athe thiranjedukku angane sambhavichathanu athu pole memmories ikka aa charector othiri cheythittundu cheythirunnel oru puthumayum thonnilla
Driving license cheythirunel saroj kumaril sreenikku pattiyathu pole chilappo adutha suhruthukal ayittu pinangendi vannene

Personally vishamam thonniyathu praja nd run baby run ozhivakkiyathu anu randum pullikku thakarthu adan pattiya role arunnu

----------


## twist369

> yes..
> Memories ozhivaki aanu silence cheythath..
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


Silence  nalloru plot aayirunnu...padam eduth kolamaakki...pani ariyaavunnavan aayrnnel kidukki edukkaamaayrnu...padam athra koorayum aayirunnilla...poor promotions padam disaster  aakki..

Praise the lord onnaam tharam vadham

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Ee durantham oke enthina ipo parayunne.ikka at least ipo hits tharunnund.nalla charactersum varunnund.

Drishyam big loss thanne,but driving license edukanjath,his great decision.padam moshamaya kondalla.van controversy social mediayil undayene.very much sure abt that.

----------


## Veiwer11

Drving license eduthirunnenkil
Lalettane kaliyaakan eduthu ennu paranjene.
people will not take it as a cinematic negetive character 

Drishyam van miss thanne . Ikka ozhivakiyathalla pinne cheyyaam ennu paranju. Good script angane neeti vekkaruthaayirunnu.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Drving license eduthirunnenkil
> Lalettane kaliyaakan eduthu ennu paranjene.
> people will not take it as a cinematic negetive character 
> 
> Drishyam van miss thanne . Ikka ozhivakiyathalla pinne cheyyaam ennu paranju. Good script angane neeti vekkaruthaayirunnu.


Prithvi aya konda arum mindathath,lucifer oke eduthath kond arum angane vicharikoola.so prithvi thanneyanu safe.

----------


## Antonio

> ഷിബു ഗംഗാധരൻ . പുള്ളീടെ രണ്ടാമത്തെ പടം സുരേഷ് ഗോപിയെ വച്ച് രുദ്രസിംഹാസനം, കൊടും ഭീകരം . പടം തുടങ്ങി 10  മിനിട്ട് ആയപ്പോൾ തീയേറ്ററിൽ നിന്ന് ഓടി രക്ഷപെട്ടു.


Athu kaanan poya ningale idikkanam

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## sudeepdayal

> Sachiyude kidilan script ozhivakkunnu.. Sethu vinte koothara script cheyyunnu..
> 
> Jeethuvinte Drishyam ozhivaakkunnu.. VKP de silence cheyyunnu..
> 
> Mammookka da!!!


Etha kidilan script?? Driving License?? First of all oru average movie.. Apart from that aa movie Mammootty cheythirunnel disaster aayene.. Suraj is the hero of the movie.. Athile Superstar characterinodu oru emotional bondingum namuk thonilla.. An extended version of Kadha Parayumbol.. Sachi himself told this.. Engane nhan ee kadha kondu Mammootiyude aduth poyathenn..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Pinne Drishyathin munpum sheshavum Jithu athra impressive Film Maker onnum alla.. Angeru ithokke observe cheyyunindaavum.. Jithuvinu Mammootty oru Chance kodukkenda situationum undayirunnilla.. Aa movie Mammootty abinayichillenkilum nadakkum ennu angerk ariyaam.. Athinte Actorsine vare angeru suggest cheythille.. So it means veruthe kure Blockbuster okke tharunnathilum angerk ishtam new talentsine kondu varaan aayirikkum.. The reason he is still refreshing himself in each movie.. Blockbusters thannirunna stars okke ippo repeating aayi bore aayi thudangiyille including Lal..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Etha kidilan script?? Driving License?? First of all oru average movie.. Apart from that aa movie Mammootty cheythirunnel disaster aayene.. Suraj is the hero of the movie.. Athile Superstar characterinodu oru emotional bondingum namuk thonilla.. An extended version of Kadha Parayumbol.. Sachi himself told this.. Engane nhan ee kadha kondu Mammootiyude aduth poyathenn..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Athraye ullu kaaryam.. DL verum oru average movie aaye enikkum thonnunnullu.. Ithu Ikka or Ettan cheythirunnekil urappayum mattoru BigBroyo Blogo okke aayene.. ithu Prithvi level oru upcoming Super Star aayathu kondu maathram oru Hit - SH level ethi...

----------


## Rangeela

> Athraye ullu kaaryam.. DL verum oru average movie aaye enikkum thonnunnullu.. Ithu Ikka or Ettan cheythirunnekil urappayum mattoru BigBroyo Blogo okke aayene.. ithu Prithvi level oru upcoming Super Star aayathu kondu maathram oru Hit - SH level ethi...


athe !! DL il , enikk ishtayath suraj & suresh krishna anuu...!!! ikka cheyyathath valare valare nannayiii....

----------


## Deepu k

> Pinne Drishyathin munpum sheshavum Jithu athra impressive Film Maker onnum alla.. Angeru ithokke observe cheyyunindaavum.. Jithuvinu Mammootty oru Chance kodukkenda situationum undayirunnilla.. Aa movie Mammootty abinayichillenkilum nadakkum ennu angerk ariyaam.. Athinte Actorsine vare angeru suggest cheythille.. So it means veruthe kure Blockbuster okke tharunnathilum angerk ishtam new talentsine kondu varaan aayirikkum.. The reason he is still refreshing himself in each movie.. Blockbusters thannirunna stars okke ippo repeating aayi bore aayi thudangiyille including Lal..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drishiyam  and Memories വിട്ടു കളയണ്ടായി രുന്നു. Memories മമ്മുട്ടി വേണ്ടന്നു വച്ചതു കൊണ്ടു scriptil ഒത്തിരി മാറ്റം വരുത്തി Prithvi ക്കു വേണ്ട രീതിയിൽ ആക്കി.ഞാൻ Memories oru  10 തവണയെങ്കിലും full കണ്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്. 2013 ലെ ജിത്തുവിന്റെ 100 % ഫോമിൽ മമ്മുട്ടി ടെ Memories വന്നിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ മലയാള സിനിമ കണ്ട ഏറ്റവും നല്ല കുറ്റാന്വേഷണ ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്നു കാണാമായിരുന്നു'

----------


## ShahSM

> Sachiyude kidilan script ozhivakkunnu.. Sethu vinte koothara script cheyyunnu..
> 
> Jeethuvinte Drishyam ozhivaakkunnu.. VKP de silence cheyyunnu..
> 
> Mammookka da!!!


ദൃശ്യം ഒഴിവാക്കിയിട്ട് പ്രൈസ് ദ ലോർഡ് അല്ലെ ചെയ്തെ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Ok ok
> Athu two hero with equal or more importance to the other vannathu kondaa
> Drishyam plot Jeethu paranjappol ikkakk palunku pole thonnikkanum


ചങ്ങായി അടുപ്പിച്ച് ഫാമിലി പടങ്ങൾ ചെയ്തോണ്ടാ ദൃശ്യം ഒഴിവാക്കിയത്!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## chackomaster

> Pinne Drishyathin munpum sheshavum Jithu athra impressive Film Maker onnum alla.. Angeru ithokke observe cheyyunindaavum.. Jithuvinu Mammootty oru Chance kodukkenda situationum undayirunnilla.. Aa movie Mammootty abinayichillenkilum nadakkum ennu angerk ariyaam.. Athinte Actorsine vare angeru suggest cheythille.. So it means veruthe kure Blockbuster okke tharunnathilum angerk ishtam new talentsine kondu varaan aayirikkum.. The reason he is still refreshing himself in each movie.. Blockbusters thannirunna stars okke ippo repeating aayi bore aayi thudangiyille including Lal..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh pinne.. Parayana kettal thonum Ikka ithuvare opportunities koduthirikunathu Impressive Film Makers-nu mathram aanennu... Pulli new film makers-nu chance kodukunathu talent onum nokiyalla,  chumma snehathinu purathu aanu ...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Snehatinte purthu eenu parayunathinekalum - Oraal rakshapedatte enna thought ullathu kondannu......... Other actors vechu oru debut inekal  Mammootty & Lal movie movieyiloode film entry oru advantage thanne aanu............




> Oh pinne.. Parayana kettal thonum Ikka ithuvare opportunities koduthirikunathu Impressive Film Makers-nu mathram aanennu... Pulli new film makers-nu chance kodukunathu talent onum nokiyalla,  chumma snehathinu purathu aanu ...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Mammootty reject cheythittu Drishyam IH aayi sari thanne.........

Ini Mammootty athil abhinayichittu aa padam flop aayirunengil nigkal enthu parayum?

----------


## Kenny

Drishyam vendannu vechathu ikka cheytha mandatharam thanneyanu...palapozhum aalochichitundu full script kelkatheyaano vendannu paranjathennu...

On a sidenote, eeyide thambiyum bodyum kandirunnu...i dont know if anyone would agree with me, but i consider jeethu overrated as a director...palarum kidilam director ennoke parayunnundu... Drishyam oru extraordinary script aayirunnu n he just followed it. Plus amazing performances. Memoriesum nalloru plot aayirunnu n he did his best. 
For me jeethu as screenwriter is way better than him as director. Oozhamoke nokiyal anganathoru predictable script fast paced aayitu edukunnathinu pakaram he just dragged on and on.

----------


## Antonio

> Drishyam vendannu vechathu ikka cheytha mandatharam thanneyanu...palapozhum aalochichitundu full script kelkatheyaano vendannu paranjathennu...
> 
> On a sidenote, eeyide thambiyum bodyum kandirunnu...i dont know if anyone would agree with me, but i consider jeethu overrated as a director...palarum kidilam director ennoke parayunnundu... Drishyam oru extraordinary script aayirunnu n he just followed it. Plus amazing performances. Memoriesum nalloru plot aayirunnu n he did his best. 
> For me jeethu as screenwriter is way better than him as director. Oozhamoke nokiyal anganathoru predictable script fast paced aayitu edukunnathinu pakaram he just dragged on and on.


Jeethu nte Memories Drishyam My boss n Mummy n me... bakkiellam hmmmmmm

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Jeethu nte Memories Drishyam My boss n Mummy n me... bakkiellam hmmmmmm


My fav jeethu movie is MY BOSS kidilam comedy movie Ann chirichu chirichu entamo😅😅😂😂enthra kandalum mathi avila

Drshyam kidu movie Ann but only one tym watch coz athinte soul twist Ann aa twist arinju kaznja pine randamath Kanan Oru mood kanula

----------


## karuppaayi

> Mammootty reject cheythittu Drishyam IH aayi sari thanne.........
> 
> Ini Mammootty athil abhinayichittu aa padam flop aayirunengil nigkal enthu parayum?


ദൃശ്യത്തിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി ആണ് നായകനെങ്കിൽ ഇതായിരിക്കില്ല അവസ്ഥ. എങ്ങനെ കൊല മറച്ചു വെക്കാം എന്ന് ജനങ്ങളെ പഠിപ്പിച്ചു എന്നും പറഞ്ഞ് ചിത്രം നിരോധിക്കും. മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കെതിരെ പ്രതിഷേധ പ്രകടനങ്ങൾ നടക്കും.ഈ ചിത്രത്തിൽ നിന്ന് ഇക്ക ഒഴിവായത്  എന്തുകൊണ്ടും നല്ലതു തന്നെ.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athum oru valid point aanu.....................

Mammootty yuvaganakale vazhi thettikkunnu................ Malayala cinema engottu ennokke aayirikkum Heading 




> ദൃശ്യത്തിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി ആണ് നായകനെങ്കിൽ ഇതായിരിക്കില്ല അവസ്ഥ. എങ്ങനെ കൊല മറച്ചു വെക്കാം എന്ന് ജനങ്ങളെ പഠിപ്പിച്ചു എന്നും പറഞ്ഞ് ചിത്രം നിരോധിക്കും. മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കെതിരെ പ്രതിഷേധ പ്രകടനങ്ങൾ നടക്കും.ഈ ചിത്രത്തിൽ നിന്ന് ഇക്ക ഒഴിവായത്  എന്തുകൊണ്ടും നല്ലതു തന്നെ.

----------


## Raja 1982

Centre has rejected the list from kerala who has been recommended for padma awards.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja 1982

https://www.facebook.com/19692420447...JmphLdV0UG8hKQ

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1

> Centre has rejected the list from kerala who has been recommended for padma awards.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


BJP governmentinte kayin award kitatatan etavum valya angeekaram

----------


## Oruvan1

https://youtu.be/fjSmjOebXZ0

anyone remember this gem ??

kaaanaapaadam aayirinnu oru samayath

----------


## frincekjoseph

How is Mammootty's Movie line up for this Year?

1. One - March
2. Priest - April
3. Sathyan Movie - Onam (August)
4. CBI V - October 
5. Bilal - December 

Ingane aano

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> How is Mammootty's Movie line up for this Year?
> 
> 1. One - March
> 2. Priest - April
> 3. Sathyan Movie - Onam (August)
> 4. CBI V - October 
> 5. Bilal - December 
> 
> Ingane aano


One April release aanu... Priest mikkavarum Ramzan release aavum.. baakki onnum confirm alla date.. next shooting ethanennu base cheyth irikkum baakki ullath...

----------


## The wrong one

> One April release aanu... Priest mikkavarum Ramzan release aavum.. baakki onnum confirm alla date.. next shooting ethanennu base cheyth irikkum baakki ullath...


Bilal Pooja an parayunnath

Sent from my vivo 1820 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

This year aanu oru ideayum kittatathu.............

Aake  oru padame shooting in  progress ulloo............... The Priest

Orenaam already shoot completed aanu ............ One

Ini next shoot etaanu ennu kandaraiyanam ............. I prefer Sathyan Movie than Bilal for the next.  After Sathyan then Bilal after than CBI5.

----------


## Abin thomas

> This year aanu oru ideayum kittatathu.............
> 
> Aake  oru padame shooting in  progress ulloo............... The Priest
> 
> Orenaam already shoot completed aanu ............ One
> 
> Ini next shoot etaanu ennu kandaraiyanam ............. I prefer Sathyan Movie than Bilal for the next.  After Sathyan then Bilal after than CBI5.


No worries bhai.ikka enthelum okke irakkum.veruthe onnum irikkoola 😁😁😁

----------


## BangaloreaN

> This year aanu oru ideayum kittatathu.............
> 
> Aake  oru padame shooting in  progress ulloo............... The Priest
> 
> Orenaam already shoot completed aanu ............ One
> 
> Ini next shoot etaanu ennu kandaraiyanam ............. I prefer Sathyan Movie than Bilal for the next.  After Sathyan then Bilal after than CBI5.


Next commitment Bilal anennu thonnunnu, may be first schedule.
Bilal-inte idayil thanne Sathyan padam cheyyan aanu chance, adyam irangunnathum Sathyan padam aakum.
Bilal post production ellam nalla time eduthekkum.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Angine aanengilum kuzapam illa...............as predicted




> Next commitment Bilal anennu thonnunnu, may be first schedule.
> Bilal-inte idayil thanne Sathyan padam cheyyan aanu chance, adyam irangunnathum Sathyan padam aakum.
> Bilal post production ellam nalla time eduthekkum.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athaa prasnam.............

ithinidayil koodi oru Johny Antony, seethu, marthandan movie ku okke istam pole gap undu............




> No worries bhai.ikka enthelum okke irakkum.veruthe onnum irikkoola 

----------


## Kenny

CBI 5 adutha varsham mathi ennanu ente abhiprayam....allel for this xmas and bilal for next year...ithipo thanne ellam promising projects aanu...time eduthu thanne ellaam nadakatte...clashoke varathirikan sremikanam...

----------


## King Amal

> Athaa prasnam.............
> 
> ithinidayil koodi oru Johny Antony, seethu, marthandan movie ku okke istam pole gap undu............


Sohan film und.. Thriller

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ahhaa Anthass...............




> Sohan film und.. Thriller
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Sohan film und.. Thriller
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


Njettikkum like Ajay....
Allel biggest disaster wil be in the name of ikka...by the way, Soubin nte padam ?ano Vendannu vechath??

----------


## The wrong one

#LetsDoExtra

Sent from my vivo 1820 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammookka - Johny Antony  :Yeye:  :Yahoo:  :Punk: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Mammookka - Johny Antony 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...-and-more.html

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## frincekjoseph

Entayalum ee kollam undavilla........

Athu oru aswasam.............

Ennalum ivannu okke ahh................. Pattanathil Bootham Part 2 (3D) aayirikkum




> Mammookka - Johny Antony 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athayathu Mamoottykku ethu kadha aayalum okke aanu, pkahse mohanlalinu gambeera kadha undayale pattoo ennu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Athayathu Mamoottykku ethu kadha aayalum okke aanu, pkahse mohanlalinu gambeera kadha undayale pattoo ennu.





> Entayalum ee kollam undavilla........
> 
> Athu oru aswasam.............
> 
> Ennalum ivannu okke ahh................. Pattanathil Bootham Part 2 (3D) aayirikkum


nanma maram ikka  :Yo:  :Punk: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

https://www.mathrubhumi.com/mobile/m...tyle-1.4592090

----------


## Dr Roy

> Athayathu Mamoottykku ethu kadha aayalum okke aanu, pkahse mohanlalinu gambeera kadha undayale pattoo ennu.


 :Ayyo: .laljose ingane paranjondu nadannittanu mohanlalinu velipadu enna kalasrishty koduthe

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athum Sariyaanalloo.............

Pakshe Lal Jose Allallo Johnu Anotny Ser.............




> .laljose ingane paranjondu nadannittanu mohanlalinu velipadu enna kalasrishty koduthe

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Anaswaram movie first time on youtube!!
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...X8_7YuIW9dZGJj

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Anaswaram movie first time on youtube!!
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...X8_7YuIW9dZGJj


First half nalla rasamayirunnu film.. Mammootty oru rakshayumillatha look.. Anaswaram, Jackpot, Johny okke ee look aayirunnu Ikkak.. Oru Malayalam actorkum including new gen polum chinthikkan pattatha style.. Cheruthayi Hair brown okke antha kaalath cheythu.. Tharapadham song Mammootik romance vazhangilla ennu parayunnavar kandilla ennu thonunnu.. Aa song bayankara realistic feel aayirunnu Romance and Mam/Swetha chemistry.. Athil Mammooty oodi vannu hurdles chaadunna pole aa chaattam sharikkum nhan nhetti poyi.. Nalla heightil chaadi avide thanne nikkunnath it?s not easy at all.. Action scenil kaalu pokki ennokke chila fans parayumbo enik chiri aanu varunnath.. Aa filmil villainmaaru vannappo thottu tragediyo tragedy.. Pinne revenge samayath look mahaa bore aakki..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Ithu pole kure songs undu Mammootty filmsil sharikkum evergreen ennu parayaavunnath.. Ippozhum bayankara fresh.. 

Shanthamee rathriyil and Minnum palunkukal  in Johny
Shyamambaram in Artham
Tharapadham in Anaswaram
Thaazhvaram Manpoove in Jackpot


Ithilum popular aaya songsinokke illatha entho oru class feel.. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ente all time favourite aanu ee songs okke 

Pinne Purpadu enna movieyil oru songum undu also Suryamanasam movie song 




> Ithu pole kure songs undu Mammootty filmsil sharikkum evergreen ennu parayaavunnath.. Ippozhum bayankara fresh.. 
> 
> Shanthamee rathriyil and Minnum palunkukal  in Johny
> Shyamambaram in Artham
> Tharapadham in Anaswaram
> Thaazhvaram Manpoove in Jackpot
> 
> 
> Ithilum popular aaya songsinokke illatha entho oru class feel.. 
> ...

----------


## verutheorumanushyan

> Ente all time favourite aanu ee songs okke 
> 
> Pinne Purpadu enna movieyil oru songum undu also Suryamanasam movie song


Songs from Amaram and Oru vadakkan Veeragatha
Goosebump visuals and performance :Namichu:  :Namichu:

----------


## frincekjoseph

yup forgot that




> Songs from Amaram and Oru vadakkan Veeragatha
> Goosebump visuals and performance

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ippo Recent Abrahaminte Santhahikalile aa song - Kannerattil Chanjadi..........






> Songs from Amaram and Oru vadakkan Veeragatha
> Goosebump visuals and performance

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Ithu pole kure songs undu Mammootty filmsil sharikkum evergreen ennu parayaavunnath.. Ippozhum bayankara fresh.. 
> 
> Shanthamee rathriyil and Minnum palunkukal  in Johny
> Shyamambaram in Artham
> Tharapadham in Anaswaram
> Thaazhvaram Manpoove in Jackpot
> 
> 
> Ithilum popular aaya songsinokke illatha entho oru class feel.. 
> ...


All are favorites. Thazhvaram Manpoove muzhuvan aayittu picturise cheythilla. Athu oru nashtam aayippoyi. 

'Akashagopuram' from Kalikkalam also should be added to this list. 'Karukanambum' from Nilagiri too.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> First half nalla rasamayirunnu film.. Mammootty oru rakshayumillatha look.. Anaswaram, Jackpot, Johny okke ee look aayirunnu Ikkak.. Oru Malayalam actorkum including new gen polum chinthikkan pattatha style.. Cheruthayi Hair brown okke antha kaalath cheythu.. Tharapadham song Mammootik romance vazhangilla ennu parayunnavar kandilla ennu thonunnu.. Aa song bayankara realistic feel aayirunnu Romance and Mam/Swetha chemistry.. Athil Mammooty oodi vannu hurdles chaadunna pole aa chaattam sharikkum nhan nhetti poyi.. Nalla heightil chaadi avide thanne nikkunnath it?s not easy at all.. Action scenil kaalu pokki ennokke chila fans parayumbo enik chiri aanu varunnath.. Aa filmil villainmaaru vannappo thottu tragediyo tragedy.. Pinne revenge samayath look mahaa bore aakki..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ente favorite aanu. Almost 70% of the film until Swetha get killed, is a repeat watch stuff for me. Joemonte best work ennu parayunna Samrajyathekkal nja kooduthal kandittullathu Anaswaram aanu. Pinne aa revenge portionile look alla prashnam, athu valare predictable and plane aanu. But athu hardly 20 minutes alle ullu? The portions until that is so enjoyable. 
Mammookka in Anaswaram, Johny Walker, Artham, Kalikkalam, Jackpot, Kanalkkattu, Nilagiri.... aa oru attitude, style okke vere level aanu. The way I love to watch him. 

Daniel Dzousa  :Love:  :Yo:

----------


## Thevalliparamban

താരാപഥം ചേതോഹരം 
https://youtu.be/_l7yTRQxOoc

----------


## roshy

സാമ്രാജ്യം കണ്ട ത്രില്ലിൽ ഫസ്റ്റ് ഡേ ഇടിച്ചു കയറി കണ്ട പടം .
ക്ലൈമാക്സ് എത്തിയപ്പോഴേക്കും മടുപ്പായി   പോയി 






> Ente favorite aanu. Almost 70% of the film until Swetha get killed, is a repeat watch stuff for me. Joemonte best work ennu parayunna Samrajyathekkal nja kooduthal kandittullathu Anaswaram aanu. Pinne aa revenge portionile look alla prashnam, athu valare predictable and plane aanu. But athu hardly 20 minutes alle ullu? The portions until that is so enjoyable. 
> Mammookka in Anaswaram, Johny Walker, Artham, Kalikkalam, Jackpot, Kanalkkattu, Nilagiri.... aa oru attitude, style okke vere level aanu. The way I love to watch him. 
> 
> Daniel Dzousa

----------


## roshy

ഇക്ക ,ഫേസ് ബുക്കിൽ ഇന്ത്യൻ മെഡിക്കൽ അസോസിയേഷൻ team നടത്തുന്ന 
info  clinic -ഇൽ  വരുന്ന മെഡിക്കൽ ഇൻഫൊർമേഷൻസ്, കൊറോണ വൈറസ് 
സ്റ്റാർട്ട് ചെയ്തതിനു ശേഷം രണ്ടു വട്ടം share  ചെയ്തു .നല്ല കാര്യം .അവർ പോസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്യുന്ന 
informations ലിമിറ്റഡ് ആളുകളിക്കെ മാത്രം എത്തുമ്പോൾ, ഓ മൈ ഹെൽത്ത് പോലെ 
അസംബന്ധം വിളിച്ചു പറയുന്ന പേജിനു ഓരോ പോസ്റ്റ്-ഇനും പതിനായിരം   ഒക്കെയാണ് 
ഷെയർ വരുന്നത് !

https://www.facebook.com/25713541777...678092774/?d=n

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## roshy

Dr Nelson joseph 
Info Clinic
മമ്മൂട്ടിയെന്ന അഭിനേതാവിനെക്കുറിച്ച് പലരും എഴുതിക്കണ്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്. ചെയ്ത കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെക്കുറിച്ചു മുതൽ ചിത്രങ്ങളെക്കുറിച്ചു വരെ

പ്രായം റിവേഴ്സ് ഗിയറിലോടുന്നയാളെന്ന് അദ്ദേഹത്തെ പുകഴ്ത്തിക്കണ്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്..അതിൻ്റെ രഹസ്യമെന്താണെന്ന് ചോദിക്കാത്ത അഭിമുഖങ്ങൾ ചുരുക്കമായിരിക്കും.

മമ്മൂട്ടിയെന്ന മനുഷ്യനെക്കുറിച്ചുകൂടി പറയേണ്ടത് അത്യാവശ്യമാണ്..

പലരും പലതും പറഞ്ഞിട്ടും മറന്നുപോയ, മറന്നുപോവുന്ന കാര്യമാണ് കോവിഡ് ആക്രമിക്കുമ്പൊ അരികുവൽക്കരിക്കപ്പെട്ട ആൾക്കാർ എങ്ങനെ അതിജീവിക്കുന്നുവെന്നത്.

ദിവസക്കൂലിക്കാർ, അന്നന്നത്തെ അന്നം മാത്രം അന്നന്ന് ഉണ്ടാക്കാൻ കഴിയുന്നവർ, അതിനപ്പുറത്തേക്ക് സാധിക്കാത്തവർ.. ഒരു ദിവസം കർഫ്യൂ എന്ന് കേൾക്കുമ്പൊ കടകളിലേക്ക് ഇടിച്ചുകയറാൻ പാങ്ങില്ലാത്തവർ.

അവരെ കരുതണമെന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടിയെപ്പോലെ വലിയൊരു ആരാധകവൃന്ദമുള്ളൊരാൾ ഓർമിപ്പിക്കുമ്പൊ ഒരു ചെറിയ ശതമാനമെങ്കിലും അതിനു ശ്രമിച്ചാൽ അതുണ്ടാക്കുന്ന മാറ്റം വളരെ വലുതായിരിക്കും..

അടുത്തുള്ളവരെ കാണണമെന്നും അവർക്കുവേണ്ടിയും കരുതണമെന്നും ഈ നേരത്ത് ഓർമിപ്പിക്കാൻ തോന്നിയ ആ മനസിനോട് ഒരുപാട് സ്നേഹം...

ഇൻഫോക്ലിനിക് കുറിപ്പുകൾ ഒന്നിലേറെത്തവണ പങ്കുവച്ചിരുന്നുവെന്നതിൽ ചെറുതല്ലാത്തൊരു അഭിമാനവുമുണ്ട്.

ഈ സമയവും അതിജീവിക്കാൻ ഇതുപോലെ നന്മയും കൂടിയേ തീരൂ.

----------


## amanvarish1

https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...-covid-19.html

The best article in recent. I am not mammootty fan not a hater too.  But after reading this article slowly i recognize that mammootty has very very close to social.

----------


## ShahSM

> Anaswaram movie first time on youtube!!
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...X8_7YuIW9dZGJj


ആ മൂവീ ഫുൾ ഉണ്ടോ?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...-covid-19.html
> 
> The best article in recent. I am not mammootty fan not a hater too.  But after reading this article slowly i recognize that mammootty has very very close to social.


He is a left minded that is why he is a better social being than his opponent recent article of both big M’s show why ikka leads here by miles....

----------


## ShahSM

> He is a left minded that is why he is a better social being than his opponent recent article of both big M?s show why ikka leads here by miles....


Ashiq Abu? 

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> He is a left minded that is why he is a better social being than his opponent recent article of both big M’s show why ikka leads here by miles....


 he is A good human being

----------


## twist369

യവനിക, തണുത്ത വെളുപ്പാൻ കാലത്തു.. hd ലിങ്ക് ഉണ്ടോ.? 

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> യവനിക, തണുത്ത വെളുപ്പാൻ കാലത്തു.. hd ലിങ്ക് ഉണ്ടോ.? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


hotstaril undu.. hd quality undo ennu aranjnuda..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## aashiq1

Best actor malayalam

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> ആ മൂവീ ഫുൾ ഉണ്ടോ?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


ഉണ്ട്...........

----------


## Deepu k

മഴയെത്തും മുൻപെ ഇന്ന് 25 വർഷം തികക്കുന്നു.fdfs പാലാ മഹാറാണി.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Oruvan1

> 



pwoli saadhanam

----------


## frincekjoseph

Oru Vadakkan Veeragatha .........


Romanjification Movie..........

----------


## Thevalliparamban

"എന്നും ഞാൻ പ്രാർത്ഥിച്ചിരുന്നു... 
കാവിൽ ഭഗവതി പൊന്നമ്മേ.. അങ്കക്കരിനാഗദൈവത്താരേ..
മലയനോട് തൊടുത്ത് മരിച്ച ചേകവന്റെ മകന്റെ പേർ, നാടായനാടു മുഴുവൻ വാഴ്ത്തുന്ന കാലം വരാൻ.. എനിക്ക് കരബലം തരൂ... ആയുധബലം തരൂ..!!" ��

കാലത്തെ അതിജീവിക്കുന്നത്... ഇനിയും അനവധി പതിറ്റാണ്ടുകൾക്ക് അപ്പുറം കാണുമ്പോഴും 'പെർഫെക്ഷൻ' എന്നു തോന്നിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്... രോമാഞ്ചം കൊണ്ട് എഴുന്നേറ്റു നിന്ന് കയ്യടിക്കണം എന്നു തോന്നിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്... അതാണ് ക്ലാസ്സിക്*!! ����

വർഷങ്ങൾക്ക് അപ്പുറം ഓരോ തവണയും കാണുമ്പോൾ തോന്നുന്ന അതേ പുതുമയോടെ കാണുമ്പോഴെങ്കിലും അത് NFAI യുടെ കൈവശം ഉള്ള നല്ല കോപ്പി ആയിരിക്കണമേ എന്നത് മാത്രമാണ് പ്രാർത്ഥന!! �� അതിന് അവർ കനിയണം!! ��

അതുവരെ ഇത് കണ്ട് ആവേശം കൊള്ളാനേ വഴിയുള്ളൂ!! ��
https://youtu.be/ebF5G_Q62NI
അപ്പൊ ശരി... 31 വർഷം ആഘോഷിക്കുന്നത് പ്രമാണിച്ചുള്ള സ്പെഷ്യൽ സ്ക്രീനിംഗ് കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ട് വരാം!! ��❤

*Copied from Fb.*

----------


## jimmy

> "എന്നും ഞാൻ പ്രാർത്ഥിച്ചിരുന്നു... 
> കാവിൽ ഭഗവതി പൊന്നമ്മേ.. അങ്കക്കരിനാഗദൈവത്താരേ..
> മലയനോട് തൊടുത്ത് മരിച്ച ചേകവന്റെ മകന്റെ പേർ, നാടായനാടു മുഴുവൻ വാഴ്ത്തുന്ന കാലം വരാൻ.. എനിക്ക് കരബലം തരൂ... ആയുധബലം തരൂ..!!" ��
> 
> കാലത്തെ അതിജീവിക്കുന്നത്... ഇനിയും അനവധി പതിറ്റാണ്ടുകൾക്ക് അപ്പുറം കാണുമ്പോഴും 'പെർഫെക്ഷൻ' എന്നു തോന്നിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്... രോമാഞ്ചം കൊണ്ട് എഴുന്നേറ്റു നിന്ന് കയ്യടിക്കണം എന്നു തോന്നിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്... അതാണ് ക്ലാസ്സിക്*!! ����
> 
> വർഷങ്ങൾക്ക് അപ്പുറം ഓരോ തവണയും കാണുമ്പോൾ തോന്നുന്ന അതേ പുതുമയോടെ കാണുമ്പോഴെങ്കിലും അത് nfai യുടെ കൈവശം ഉള്ള നല്ല കോപ്പി ആയിരിക്കണമേ എന്നത് മാത്രമാണ് പ്രാർത്ഥന!! �� അതിന് അവർ കനിയണം!! ��
> 
> അതുവരെ ഇത് കണ്ട് ആവേശം കൊള്ളാനേ വഴിയുള്ളൂ!! ��
> ...


flowers il ithinte digital copy ondu njan 2 times kandu 2 years il, flowers telecast it very rarely. Entethu streaming ayathu kondu tape cheyanum pattiyilla

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> flowers il ithinte digital copy ondu njan 2 times kandu 2 years il, flowers telecast it very rarely. Entethu streaming ayathu kondu tape cheyanum pattiyilla


Ithonnum online platformsil kittathathu enthoru kashtamaanu.

----------


## Oruvan1

> Ithonnum online platformsil kittathathu enthoru kashtamaanu.


netflixilokke varanam..

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> netflixilokke varanam..


ഒരു നല്ല കോപ്പി എവിടെങ്കിലും ഒന്നു വന്നാൽ മതിയായിരുന്നു. യൂട്യൂബിൽ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന ഭേദപ്പെട്ട ഒരു കോപ്പിയും ഇപ്പൊ റിമൂവ്ഡ് ആയി, അതിനേക്കാൾ മോശം ഒരെണ്ണം ആണ് ഇപ്പോൾ ഉള്ളത്

----------


## ShahSM

എം-സോണ്* റിലീസ് - 1000

*Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar (2000)
ഡോ. ബാബാസാഹേബ് അംബേദ്*കർ (2000)*

IMDb ⭐️ 8.5/10

 സിനിമയുടെ വിശദാംശങ്ങൾ

* ഭാഷ :  English 
 സംവിധാനം :  Jabbar Patel
 പരിഭാഷ : സുഭാഷ് ഒട്ടുംപുറം , സുനിൽ നടക്കൽ
ഷിഹാസ് പരുത്തിവിള, ഫഹദ് അബ്ദുൽ മജീദ്,  
പ്രവീൺ അടൂർ 
Technical Team : Praveen Adoor,  Nishad jn, Lijo Joy
പോസ്റ്റർ: നിഷാദ് ജെ.എൻ 
Genres : #Biography #History* 
ഇന്ത്യ കണ്ട എക്കാലത്തേയും മഹാരഥൻമാരിലൊരാളായ അംബേദ്കറുടെ ജീവിത കഥ. 1901 മുതൽ 1956 വരെയുള്ള അംബേദ്കറിന്റെ ജീവിതസമരമാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഇതിവൃത്തം. നമ്മൾ കണ്ടും കേട്ടുമറിഞ്ഞതിനേക്കാൾ കയ്പ്പേറിയ അനുഭവങ്ങളിലൂടെയാണ് അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ സ്വകാര്യ ജീവിതം കടന്നുപോയതെന്ന് ചിത്രം വരച്ചിടുന്നു. തന്റെ സമുദായത്തിലത്തന്നെ ഏറ്റവും വിദ്യാസമ്പന്നനായിരുന്നിട്ടും ജാതിയുടെയും തൊട്ടുകൂടായ്മയുടേയും പേരിൽ നേരിട്ട അവഗണനകൾ, ഇന്ത്യൻ സ്വാതന്ത്ര്യസമരം കൊടുമ്പിരികൊണ്ടു നിൽക്കുന്ന കാലയളവിൽ ഗാന്ധിജിയോട് അധഃകൃതർക്ക് വേണ്ടി ശക്തിയുത്തം വാദിച്ചിട്ടും സത്യാഗ്രഹമെന്ന ഗാന്ധിയൻ സമരരീതിക്കുമുന്നിൽ മുട്ടുമടക്കേണ്ടിവന്ന ഗതികേട്, ചതിക്കപ്പെടുമെന്നറിഞ്ഞിട്ടും ഇന്ത്യൻ ഭരണഘടനയുടെ നേതൃപദവി അലങ്കരിച്ചുകൊണ്ട് മധുരപ്രതികാരം ചെയ്ത ഇന്ത്യയുടെ ആദ്യത്തെ നിയമകാര്യ മന്ത്രി. അവസാനം ഇന്ത്യയിലെ കീഴ്ജാതിക്കാരുടെ ദയനീയസ്ഥിതിയിൽ മാറ്റമില്ലെന്ന് കണ്ട് അവരെ ബുദ്ധമതത്തിലേക്ക് നയിച്ച അംബേദ്കർ, ജനിച്ചത് ഹിന്ദുവായിട്ടാണെങ്കിലും മരിക്കുന്നത് അങ്ങനെയായിരിക്കില്ല എന്ന തന്റെ പ്രതിജ്ഞ നിറവേറ്റുന്നത് വരെയുള്ള ജീവിതം ചിത്രം വരച്ചു കാട്ടുന്നു. മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന അനശ്വര നടന് 1998 ലെ മികച്ച നടനുള്ള ദേശീയ അവാർഡിനർഹമാക്കിയ ചിത്രം ജബ്ബാർ പട്ടേലാണ് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്തത്. എംസോണിനു വേണ്ടിയുള്ള ദീർഘകാല പ്രോജക്ടായിരുന്നു അംബേദ്കർ സിനിമയുടെ പരിഭാഷ. ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് പരിഭാഷ ലഭ്യമല്ലാതിരുന്നതിനാൽ സംഘത്തിന് ആദ്യപടിയായി ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് പരിഭാഷ തയ്യാറാക്കേണ്ടിവന്നു. 2019  ജനുവരി 26 റിപ്പബ്ലിക് ദിനത്തിൽ എംസോൺ അത് റിലീസ് ചെയ്തു. തുടർന്ന് രണ്ടാം ഘട്ടമായിട്ടാണ് മലയാളം പരിഭാഷ പ്രസിദ്ധീകരിക്കുന്നത്. ഇന്ത്യയുടെ ഇപ്പോഴുള്ള രാഷ്ട്രീയ സാഹചര്യത്തിൽ അംബേദ്കർ എന്ന സിനിമയുടെ പ്രാധാന്യം വളരെ വലുതാണെന്നതും പരിഭാഷാ സംഘത്തിന് പ്രചോദനം നൽകി.

*എന്തുകൊണ്ട് അംബേദ്കർ സിനിമ !
വെണ്ണൂർ ശശിധരൻ എഴുതുന്നു.*

ഇന്ത്യയുടെ ബഹുസ്വരതയിലും അതിനെ ശോഭയോടെ നിലനിർത്തുന്ന ഭരണഘടനയിലും അതിൽ ഉൾച്ചേർന്നിരിക്കുന്ന മഹത്തായ ജനാധിപത്യ സങ്കൽപ്പത്തിലും അതിന്റെ നൈതിക മൂല്യത്തിലും അലോസരപ്പെടുന്ന ഒരു രാഷ്ട്രീയ ചേരി സ്വാതന്ത്ര്യാനന്തര ഇന്ത്യയിൽ നിലനിൽക്കുന്നു എന്നത് ഒരു യാഥാർത്ഥ്യമാണ്*. പലമയുടെ സൗന്ദര്യത്തെ നിലനിർത്തുന്നതിൽ മുഖ്യപങ്കുവഹിക്കുന്നത് ഭരണഘടന മുന്നോട്ടുവയ്ക്കുന്ന സാധ്യതകളാണ് എന്ന ബോധ്യത്തിൽ നിന്നാണ് പ്രസ്തുത രാഷ്ട്രീയ ചേരിയുടെ അസ്വസ്ഥതകകൾ ഭരണഘടയിലേയ്ക്ക് കൂടി വ്യാപൃതമാകുന്നത്. ഇന്ത്യയുടെ സാംസ്കാരിക വൈവിധ്യങ്ങളെ ഏകശിലാത്മകമായ ഒരു ആശയ ധാരയിലേയ്ക്ക് ഉൾച്ചേർക്കാനുള്ള കുടില തന്ത്രങ്ങൾ അണിയറയിൽ ഇന്ന് പൂർവ്വാധികം സജീവമാണ്.ജനാധിപത്യ ഭരണ വ്യവസ്ഥയേയും പൗരാവകാശങ്ങളേയും വ്യക്തിസ്വാതന്ത്ര്യത്തേയും ആവിഷക്കാര സ്വാതന്ത്ര്യത്തേയും അശ്ലീലമായി കരുതുകയും ഫാസിസ്റ്റ് ഭരണവ്യവസ്ഥയുടെ സ്ഥാപനത്തിലൂടെ അതിനെയെല്ലാം ഇല്ലായ്ചെയ്യുകയുമാണ് ഇക്കൂട്ടരുടെ ആത്യന്തിക ലക്ഷ്യം. അതിന്റെ പ്രയോഗങ്ങൾ പല ഭാവത്തിലും രൂപത്തിലും സജീവമാണിന്ന്. എന്നാൽ അതിനെല്ലാം വിഘാതമായി ഇന്ത്യൻ ഭരണഘടന നില നിൽക്കുന്നു എന്നത് ഇക്കൂട്ടരെ കൂടുതൽ പ്രകോപിതരാക്കുണ്ട്. ഇന്ത്യയിൽ രൂപം കൊണ്ടുവരുന്ന നവ ഫാസിസ്റ്റ പ്രവണകളേയും തത്ഫലമായുണ്ടാകുന്ന പൗരാവകാശ ധ്വംസനങ്ങളേയും ചോദ്യം ചെയ്യാനും ചെറുക്കാനും ഇന്ത്യൻ ജനതയ്ക്ക് ഊർജ്ജം നൽകുന്നത് നമ്മുടെ ഭരണഘടനയാണ്*. ഇന്ത്യ ഒരു ജനാധിപത്യ രാജ്യമായി നിലനിൽക്കുന്നതും ഭരണഘടനയുടെ അടിത്തറയിലാണ്.

ബ്രിട്ടീഷ് കൊളോണിയൽ വാഴ്ചയിൽ നിന്ന് ഇന്ത്യ സ്വതന്ത്രമാവുന്നന്നത് 1947 ഓഗസ്റ്റ് 15 നാണല്ലോ. അതിനു മുൻപു തന്നെ സ്വാതന്ത്ര്യാനന്തര ഇന്ത്യയും അതിന്റെ ഭരണഘടനയും എപ്രകാരമായിരിക്കണമെന്ന് ഗാന്ധിജിയും, നെഹ്രുവും, അംബേദ്കറും ഉൾപ്പെടെയുള്ള രാഷ്ട്ര ശിൽപ്പികൾ വിഭാവനം ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. ഇതിന്റെ അടിസ്ഥാനത്തിൽ 1947 ആഗസ്റ്റ് 27 ന് ഭരണഘടനാ കമ്മിറ്റി രൂപീകൃതമാവുകയും ബി.ആർ അംബേദ്ക്റെ അതിന്റെ ചെയർമാനായി അവരോധിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു.അംബേദ്കറുടെ നേതൃത്വത്തിൽ ഇന്ത്യൻ ഭരണഘടന തയ്യാറാക്കുകയും 1949 നവംബർ 26 ന് കോൺസ്റ്റിറ്റ്യവന്റ് അസംബ്ലി അത് അംഗീകരിക്കുകയും 1950 ജനുവരി 26 ന് നിലവിൽ വരികയും ചെയ്തു. നിയമങ്ങളുടേയും തത്വങ്ങളുടേയും അടിസ്ഥാനത്തിൽ രാജ്യഭരണത്തിന് അടിസ്ഥാനമായിട്ടുള്ള പ്രമാണം എന്നാണതിന്റെ നിർവ്വചനം.മൗലീക തത്വങ്ങളും, നിയമപരമായ ചട്ടങ്ങളും അടങ്ങിയ ലിഖിത ഭരണഘടനയാണ് ഇന്ത്യയുടേത്.ബ്രിട്ടന്റേതു പോലെ പാരമ്പര്യങ്ങളുടേയും അതിന്റെ വ്യാഖ്യാനങ്ങളുടേയും അടിസ്ഥാനത്തിലുള്ള അലിഖിത രൂപമല്ല അതിനുള്ളത്.

(സ്വാതന്ത്ര്യ സമര കാലഘട്ടത്തിൽ അതിന്റെ നെടുംതൂണായ ഗാന്ധിജിയും, കോൺഗ്രസ്സുമായി ഒട്ടേറെ അഭിപ്രായ ഭിന്നതകർ പരസ്യമായി പ്രകടിപ്പിച്ചിരുന്ന അംബേദ്കറെ തന്നെ ഭരണഘടനാ നിർമ്മാണ സമിതിയുടെ തലവനക്കിയത് നിയമകാര്യങ്ങളിൽ അദ്ദേഹത്തിനുള്ള അവഗാഹത്തിന്റേയും കറകളഞ്ഞ സാമൂഹ്യബോധത്തിന്റേയും ഉയർന്ന വിദ്യാഭ്യാസത്തിന്റേയും ഉന്നതമായ ധിഷണാശേഷിയുടേയും അടിസ്ഥാനത്തിലായിരുന്നു.ഖാദി പ്രചരണത്തിന് ഗാന്ധി നൽകുന്ന പ്രാധാന്യം അയിത്തവിരുദ്ധ പ്രചരണത്തിന് നൽകുന്നില്ല എന്നതായിരുന്നു അംബേദ്കറുടെ വിയോജിപ്പുകളിലൊന്ന്.ഇതിൽ കടുത്ത പ്രതിഷേധവും അംബേദ്കർക്കുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. 1930 മാർച്ചിൽ ഗാന്ധിജി ഉപ്പുസത്യാഗ്രഹം തുടങ്ങിയപ്പോൾ അതിൽ പങ്കെടുക്കാതെ അംബേദ്ക്കറും സംഘവും നാസിക്കിലെ കലാറാം ക്ഷേത്രത്തിൽ പിന്നോക്ക ജാതിക്കാർക്ക് പ്രവേശനം ആവശ്യപ്പെട്ട് പ്രക്ഷോഭത്തിറങ്ങിയത് ഇതിന്റെ ഭാഗമായാണ്. സൈമൺ കമ്മീഷൻ ബഹിഷക്കരണത്തിന് കോൺഗ്രസ്സ് ആഹ്വാനം ചെയ്തപ്പോൾ അതിന് വിരുദ്ധമായി അംബേദ്ക്കർ കമ്മീഷനു മുൻപാകെ ഹാജറായതും മറ്റൊന്നു കൊണ്ടല്ല. ഇതിൽ ഗാന്ധിജിക്കും കോൺഗ്രസ്സ് നേതൃത്വത്തിനും അംബേദ്ക്കറോട് കടുത്ത അതൃപ്തിയും അമർഷവുമുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. അംബേദ്കറുടെ നിലപാടുകൾ ശരിയായിരുന്നു എന്നാണ് പിൽക്കാല ചരിത്രം വായിച്ചാൽ ബോധ്യപ്പെടുക. അത് ഉൾക്കൊള്ളുവാൻ ഇന്ത്യയിലെ ജാതിവ്യവസ്ഥയും, രാജ്യത്ത് നിലനിന്നിരുന്ന അയിത്താചാരവും, തന്നിമിത്തം അവർണ്ണർ അനുഭവിച്ചിരുന്ന യാതനകളും, അതിനെതിരെ അംബേദ്കറുടെ നേതൃത്വത്തിൽ ഉയർന്നു വന്ന പ്രതിഷേധസമരങ്ങളെക്കുറിച്ചുമെക്കെ അറിയേണ്ടതുണ്ട്.

BC 2000 ത്തിന് മുൻപ് മദ്ധ്യേഷയിൽ നിന്ന് വന്ന് ഇന്ത്യയിലെ ആദിമജനതയെ അമർച്ച ചെയ്താണ് ആര്യന്മാർ ഇന്ത്യയിൽ ആധിപത്യമുറപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. അതോടെയാണ് ഇന്ത്യയിൽ ജാതി വ്യവസ്ഥ നിലവിൽ വരുന്നതും. ആര്യ വ്യാപനത്തിന്റെ രണ്ടാം ഘട്ടത്തിൽ അവരുടെ ജീവിതക്രമം ഹൈന്ദവതയുമായി ലയിച്ച് പരിണമിച്ചപ്പോഴാണ് ചാതുർവർണ്ണ്യ വ്യവസ്ഥ ഭാരതത്തിൽ ഉദയം ചെയ്യുന്നതും അതൊരു സവിശേഷതയായി തീരുന്നതും .ബ്രാഹ്മണൻ,ക്ഷത്രിയൻ, വൈശ്യൻ, ശൂദ്രൻ എന്നിങ്ങനെയായിരുന്നല്ലോ അതിന്റെ വർഗ്ഗീകരണം. തൊഴിൽ വിഭജനത്തിന്റെ അടിസ്ഥാനത്തിലായിരുന്നു ഇത് പ്രധാനമായും നിലനിന്നിരുന്നത്. ഇതു പ്രകാരം ബ്രാഹ്മണൻ യജ്ഞാതി കർമ്മവും, വിദ്യഭ്യാസവും, ക്ഷത്രിയൻ സൈനികവൃത്തിയും, വൈശ്യൻ കച്ചവടവും, കൃഷിയും ഗോരക്ഷയും, ശൂദ്രൻസേവക വൃത്തിയും (ഫലത്തിൽ കൂലിവേല, പുറം പണി ) എന്നിങ്ങനെയായിരുന്നു കർത്തവ്യ വിഭജനം. തൊഴിലിന്റെ അടിസ്ഥാനത്തിൽ ഉച്ഛനീചത്വം നിലവിൽ വരുന്നതോടെ സവർണ്ണർ (ബ്രാഹ്മണൻ, ക്ഷത്രിയർ, വൈശ്യർ ) അധികാരസ്ഥാനങ്ങളിൽ എത്തപ്പെടുകയും അവർണ്ണർ (ശൂദ്ര വിഭാഗം) പാർശ്വവൽക്കരിക്കപ്പെടുകയും ചെയ്തു. ഇന്നും നിലനിൽക്കുന്ന അവരുടെ ദുരിതപർവ്വം ആരംഭിക്കുന്ന അങ്ങിനെയാണ്. ഉയർന്ന അധികാര, സാമ്പത്തിക ശ്രേണിയിലുള്ള സവർണ്ണ വിഭാഗത്തിന്റെ ആധീശത്വത്തിൻ കീഴിൽ ഞെരിഞ്ഞമരുക എന്നത് ദളിതരുടെ നിത്യ ജീവിതാവസ്ഥയായി തീർന്നു. പിൽക്കാലത്ത് നൂറ്റാണ്ടുകളോളം ഉയർന്നെണീക്കാനാവാത്ത വണ്ണം സവർണ്ണരുടെ നിരന്തരമുള്ള കുതിര കയറ്റത്തിനും, പീഡനങ്ങൾക്കും ഇരയാക്കപ്പെട്ടു അവരുടെ ജീവിതം.

കൊളോണിയൽ ഭരണകാലത്ത് ഇതിന് പ്രത്യേകമാറ്റമൊന്നും ചരിത്രത്തിൽ രേഖപ്പെട്ടു കാണുന്നില്ല. കാരണം ഭിന്നിപ്പിച്ച് ഭരിക്കുക എന്നതായിരുന്നല്ലോ അവരുടെ തന്ത്രം.ഇന്ത്യയിൽ ജാതീയമായ, വർണ്ണപരമായ വിഭാഗീയത നിലനിൽക്കുക എന്നത് അവരുടെ ആവശ്യമായിരുന്നു. ഒരൊറ്റ ഇന്ത്യ എന്ന സങ്കൽപ്പത്തിൽ സ്വാതന്ത്ര്യ സമരം മുന്നോട്ടു കൊണ്ടു പോകുമ്പോൾ ഗാന്ധിജിക്കും ഭാരതീയരെ ജാതീയ വിഭജനമില്ലാതെ ഒരുമിപ്പിച്ച് കൊണ്ടുപോകാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നില്ല എന്നതാണ് യാഥാർത്ഥ്യം. അംബേദ്കർ ഗാന്ധിജിയുമായി വിയോജിക്കുന്നത് ഇതുകൊണ്ടാണ്.കാരണം ജാതീയതയുടെ തിക്താനുഭവങ്ങൾ അംബേദ്കറോളം അനുഭവിച്ച ഒരു ബുദ്ധിജീവി ഇന്ത്യയുടെ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ അന്നും ഇന്നും ഇല്ല തന്നെ.
മഹാരാഷ്ട്രയിലെ രത്നഗിരി ജില്ലയിലെ അംബവാഡേ എന്ന കുഗ്രാമത്തിൽ റാംജി സഖ് പാലിന്റെയും, ഭീമാ ഭായിയുടേയും പതിനാലാമത്തെ മകനായാണ് ഭീം റാവു അംബേദ്കറുടെ ജനനം. സഹോദരങ്ങളിൽ ഒൻപതു പേർ ചെറുപ്പത്തിലേ മരിച്ചു. നീചമെന്ന് സവർണ്ണർ ഗണിച്ചു പോന്നിരുന്ന മഹാർ ജാതിക്കാരനാണ് അംബേദ്കർ .അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് 6 വയസ്സുള്ളപ്പോൾ അമ്മ മരിച്ചു.പ്രാഥമിക വിദ്യഭ്യാസം സപ്പോളിയിലായിരുന്നു.തുടർന്ന് പഠനം സത്താറ ഗവൺമെന്റ് ഹൈസ്കൂളിലേയ്ക്ക് മാറ്റി. ഇക്കാലത്താണ് അംബേദ്കറുടെ ജീവിതവീക്ഷണത്തേയും രാഷ്ട്രീയ ബോധത്തേയും മാറ്റിമറ്റിച്ച അനുഭവമുണ്ടാകുന്നത്. ഒരിക്കൽ ജ്യേഷ്ഠൻമാരുമൊത്ത് അച്ഛന്റെ ജോലി സ്ഥലത്തേയ്ക്ക് കാളവണ്ടിയിൽ യാത്ര ചെയ്യവെ, സവർണ്ണനായ വണ്ടിക്കാരൻ യാത്രികരുടെ ജാതി തിരിച്ചറിയുകയും, അവരെ വണ്ടിയിൽ നിന്നിറക്കി, കാളയേയും വണ്ടിയേയും പുണ്യാഹം തളിച്ച് ശുദ്ധിയാക്കുകയും തുടർ യാത്രയ്ക്ക് അവരെ അനുവദിക്കാതിരിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു പിന്നിട് ഇരട്ടി വാടക വാഗ്ദ്ധാനം ചെയ്തതിനു ശേഷമാണ് യാത്ര അനുവദിച്ചത്. പക്ഷെ വണ്ടിക്കാരൻ വണ്ടിയിൽ കയറാതെ അയിത്തം ഭയന്ന് പിറകേ നടക്കുകയാണ് ചെയ്തത്.ഇത് കുഞ്ഞ് അംബേദ്കറുടെ മനസ്സിൽ ഉണങ്ങാത്തൊരു മുറിവായി ജീവിതാവസാനം വരെ നിലനിന്നു. പിൽക്കാലത്ത് ഭാരതത്തിലെ തീണ്ടിക്കൂടാത്തവരും കണ്ടു കൂടാത്തവരും, അധഃസ്ഥിതിതരും, അധ: കൃതരുമായ വലിയൊരു ജനവിഭാഗത്തിന്റെ ഉന്നമനത്തിനും മോചനത്തിനുമായി പോരാടാൻ അംബേദ്കറെ പ്രേരിപ്പിച്ചത് ഈ അനുഭവമാണ്. പിന്നീട് അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ജീവിതത്തിൽ ഉടനീളം ഇത് ആവർത്തിക്കപ്പെടുന്നുണ്ട്. വിദ്യാഭ്യാസ കാലഘട്ടത്തിൽ സവർണ്ണ സഹപാഠികൾക്കൊപ്പം ഇരിക്കുവാനോ കളിക്കുവാനോ കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നില്ല. നിലത്ത് ചാക്ക് വിരിച്ചായിരുന്നു ക്ലാസ്സിൽ ഇരുന്നിരുന്നത്.സംസ്കൃതം പഠിക്കാൻ അവസരം കിട്ടിയില്ല. സ്വകാര്യ ട്യൂഷനിലൂടെയാണ് അത് പഠിച്ചെടുത്തത്. അധ്യാപകർ പോലും തീണ്ടൽ ഭയന്ന് അകലെ നിർത്തിയാണ് പഠിപ്പിച്ചിരുന്നത്.പൊതുവഴിയൊ, കുളമോ ഉപയോഗിക്കാൻ അനുവാദമുണ്ടായിയിരുനില്ല .പിന്നീട് ബോംബേയിലെ എൽഫിൻസ്റ്റൺ ഹൈസ്കൂളിൽ പഠനത്തിന് ചേർന്നതിന് ശേഷമാണ് അംബേദ്കറുടെ ഇത്തരം തിക്താനുഭവങ്ങളിൽ ഒരു മാറ്റുണ്ടാവുന്നത്.

1907 ൽ അംബേദ്കർ മെട്രിക്കുലേഷൻ വിജയിച്ചു. സ്കൂളിലെ അനുമോദന ചടങ്ങിൽ ഒരദ്ധ്യാപകൻ സമ്മാനിച്ച ബുദ്ധന്റെ ജീവചരിത്രം അംബേദ്ക്കറെ വലിയ തോതിൽ സ്വാധീനിച്ചു.
14 മത്തെ വയസിൽ പാരമ്പര്യ രീതിയനുസരിച്ച് 9 കാരിയായ രമാബായിയെ വിവാഹം കഴിച്ചു.
1912ൽ എൽഫിൻസ്റ്റൺ കോളേജിൽ നിന്ന് ഇംഗ്ലീഷിലും പേർഷ്യനിലും ബിരുദം നേടി.
1913 ൽ രാജാവിന്റെ നിർദ്ദേശ പ്രകാരം ബറോഡ രാജ്യ സർവ്വീസിൽ ചേർന്നു. സഹപ്രവർത്തകരിൽ നിന്നുള്ള ജാതീയ അവഗണനയും, വിവേചനവും അസഹ്യമായതിനാൽ ജോലി രാജിവച്ചു.
1915ൽ കൊളംബിയ സർവ്വകലാശാലയിൽ നിന് രാഷ്ട്രമീമാംസയിൽ എം.എ.
1916 ൽ ഇന്ത്യയ്ക്കുള്ള ലാഭവിഹിതം: ചരിത്രപരമായ ഒരപഗ്രഥനം എന്ന പ്രബന്ധത്തിന് കൊളംബിയ സർവ്വകലാശാലയിൽ നിന്ന് പി.എച്ച്.ഡി.
പിന്നീട് ലണ്ടൻ സ്കൂൾ ഓഫ് ഇക്കാണമിക്സിൽ ധനശാസ്ത്രം പഠിക്കാനായി ചേർന്നെങ്കിലും സ്കോളർഷിപ്പ് അവസാനിച്ചതിനാൽ പഠനം പൂർത്തിയാക്കാനായില്ല.
1917 ൽ ബറോഡാ രാജാവിന്റെ മിലിട്ടറി സെക്രട്ടറിയായി ജോലിയിൽ പ്രവേശിച്ചുവെങ്കിലും കീഴ്ജീവനക്കാരിൽ നിന്ന് പോലുമുള്ള ജാതിവിവേചനവും, അവഗണയും അസഹ്യമായപ്പോൾ ജോലി രാജിവച്ചു. അനന്തരം സിഡൻഹാം കോളേജിൽ രാഷ്ട്രമീമാംസാ അദ്ധ്യാപകനായി ജോലി ലഭിച്ചുവെങ്കിലും ജാതീയമായ തിക്താനുഭവങ്ങൾ ആവർത്തിക്കപ്പെട്ടു. അക്കാലത്ത് താമസിക്കാൻ വീട് ലഭിക്കാതെ സത്രത്തിലാണ് താമസിച്ചിരുന്നത്. ജാതീയ വിവേചനം അസഹ്യമായപ്പോൾ ആ ജോലിയും രാജിവയ്ക്കേണ്ടി വന്നു. അധ:കൃതരുടെ ഉന്നമനത്തിനായി അംബേദ്കർ സജീവമായി രംഗത്തു വരുന്നത് ഇക്കാലത്താണ്. അതിന്റെ ഭാഗമായി 'മൂകനായിക് ' എന്ന പ്രസിദ്ധീകരണവും ആരംഭിച്ചു.
1920ൽ ലണ്ടൻ സ്കൂൾ ഓഫ് ഇക്കോണമിക്സിൽ നിന്ന് ധനശാസ്ത്രത്തിൽ എം .എസ്.സി.
അക്കൊല്ലം തന്നെ ലണ്ടൻ സർവ്വകലാശാലയിൽ നിന്ന് "രൂപയുടെ പ്രശ്നം " എന്ന പ്രബന്ധത്തിന് പിഎച്ച് ഡി.
1923 ൽ ബോംബേയിൽ തിരിച്ചെത്തി. ഹൈക്കോടതിയിൽ അഭിഭാഷകനായി പ്രാക്ടീസ് ആരംഭിക്കുകയും മികച്ച വക്കീലെന്ന് പേരെടുക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. രാഷ്ട്രീയ പ്രവർത്തനവുമായി പൊതുരംഗത്ത് സജീവമാവുന്നതും ഇക്കാലത്താണ്.

പൊതുകുളങ്ങളും കിണറുകളും അധ:സ്ഥിതർക്കും ഉപയോഗിക്കാമെന്ന് 1923 ൽ ബോംബേ നിയമസഭ പ്രമേയം പാസാക്കിയെങ്കിലും അത് നടപ്പിലായില്ല. ഇതിൽ പ്രതിഷേധിച്ച് ബോംബെ ജില്ലയിലെ ചൗദാർ തലാബ് എന്ന കുളത്തിൽ അംബേദ്കറുടെ നേതൃത്വത്തിലുള്ള ഒരു സംഘം അവർണ്ണർ ഇറങ്ങി. പ്രതിഷേധവുമായി എത്തിയ സവർണ്ണർ അംബേദ്കറേയും സംഘത്തേയും മർദ്ദിക്കുകയും കുളം പുണ്യാഹം തളിച്ച് ശുദ്ധമാക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. അതിനെതിരെ ബഹുജന സത്യാഗ്രഹം നടത്താൻ അംബേദ്കർ തീരുമാനിച്ചു.അതിന് മുന്നോടിയായി മഹാറിൽ നടന്ന വൻ സമ്മേളനത്തിൽ വച്ച് മനുസ്മൃതി ചുട്ടുകരിച്ച് കുഴിയിലിട്ട് മൂടി.ഇത് സവർണ്ണരെ ഞെട്ടിച്ചു.
1930 കളിൽ അദ്ദേഹം ബോംബേ ലോക്കോളേജിൽ അദ്ധ്യാപകനായി ചേർന്നു.1930, 31,32 വർഷങ്ങളിൽ ലണ്ടൻ വട്ടമേശ സമ്മേളനത്തിൽ ദളിതരുടെ പ്രതിനിധിയായി പങ്കെടുത്തു.(ഇത് ഗാന്ധിജിക്ക് ഇഷ്ടമായില്ല)
1935ൽ ലോ കോളേജ് പ്രിൻസിപ്പലായി.ഭാര്യ രമാഭായിയുടെ മരണവും ഇക്കൊല്ലം തന്നെ ആയിരുന്നു. 3 പുത്രന്മാരും, മകളും നേരത്തേ മരിച്ചിരുന്നു.
1938 ൽ അദ്ധ്യാപക വൃത്തിയിൽ നിന്ന് വിരമിച്ചു.
1948 ൽ ശാരദാ കബീറിനെ വിവാഹം കഴിച്ചു.
1951 സെപ്തംബർ 27ന് കേന്ദ്ര മന്ത്രിസഭയിൽ നിന്ന് രാജിവച്ചു.
1952ൽ ലോക സഭയിലേയ്ക്ക് മത്സരിച്ചെങ്കിലും പരാജയപ്പെട്ടു.തുടർന്ന് രാജ്യസഭയിലേയ്ക്ക് നോമിനേറ്റ് ചെയ്യപ്പെട്ടു.
1954 ഡിസംബറിൽ റംഗൂണിൽ വച്ച് നടന്ന ബുദ്ധമത സമ്മേളനത്തിൽ പങ്കെടുത്തു.
1956 ഒക്ടോബർ 14 ദസറ ദിവസം നാഗ്പൂരിൽ വച്ച് ആയിരകണക്കിന് അനുയായികൾക്കൊപ്പം ബുദ്ധമതം സ്വീകരിച്ചു.
1956 ഡിസംബർ 5ന് ഡയബറ്റിക് ന്യൂറോസിസ്സ് രോഗത്താൽ മരണമടഞ്ഞു.
മരണാന്തരം 1990 ൽ രാജ്യം ഭാരതരത്നം നൽകി ആദരിച്ചു.
പ്രധാന കൃതികൾ:
ബുദ്ധന്റെ വിശേഷം, അയിത്തജാതിക്കാർ, ബുദ്ധനും കാൾ മാക്സും ,ബുദ്ധനും അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ധർമ്മവും, വിപ്ലവവും, പ്രതിവിപ്ലവ വ്യം ഇന്ത്യയിൽ.

ഉന്നതവിദ്യഭ്യാസമുണ്ടായിട്ടും, ഉയർന്ന ഔദ്യോഗിക പദവികൾ വഹിച്ചിട്ടും ജാതീയമായ അവഹേളനവും, അവഗണയും ജീവിതത്തിലുടനീളം നേരിടേണ്ടി വന്നിരുന്നു അംബേദ്കർക്ക്. പക്ഷെ ഒരിക്കലും തളരുവാനോ, പിൻമാറുവാനോ അദ്ദേഹം തയ്യാറായില്ല. കാരണം ആ പിൻമാറ്റം ഭാരതത്തിലെ കോടിക്കണക്കായ ദളിതരുടെ ജീവിതം ഇരുട്ടിലാക്കുമെന്ന് അദ്ദേഹം മനസ്സിലാക്കിയിരുന്നിരിക്കണം. അധ:സ്ഥിതർക്കു വേണ്ടിയുള്ള അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ പോരാട്ടങ്ങൾ ഒരു ഒത്തുതീർപ്പുകൾക്കും വഴങ്ങാത്തതായിരുന്നു. അതിന് അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് ജീവിതത്തിൽ വലിയ വില നൽകേണ്ടി വന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്. അക്കാലത്തെ രാഷ്ട്രയ ചരടുവലികളിൽ പലപ്പോഴും അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് കാലിടറി വീഴേണ്ടി വന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്. പദവികൾ നഷ്ടമായിട്ടുണ്ട്. അതിന് പിറകിൽ കോൺഗ്രസ്സ് രാഷ്ടീയ ചേരിക്കകത്തെ സവർണ്ണലോപി തന്നെ ആയിരുന്നു എന്ന് അനുമാനിക്കാനുള്ള സകല സാധ്യതകളും ചരിത്രത്തിന്റെ വിടവുകളിൽ നിന്ന് വായിച്ചെടുക്കാം.അംബേദ്കറുടെ നേതൃത്വത്തിൽ അവർണ്ണർ സംഘടിതശക്തിയായി വളരുന്നത് തങ്ങളേയും തങ്ങളുടെ രാഷ്ട്രീലക്ഷ്യത്തേയും അപ്രസകതമാക്കും ഭയം അതിനു പിറകിൽ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു.അവർണ്ണരുടെ അഭിവൃദ്ധിക്കു പിറകിൽ തങ്ങളാണെന്ന ഒരു കപടപ്രതിച്ഛായ ഉണ്ടാക്കിയെടുത്ത് നേട്ടം കൊയ്യുക എന്ന ദുഷ്ടലാക്കായിരുന്നു അവർക്കെന്നും ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നത്. അതിന് അംബേദ്കറെ ചരിത്രത്തിന്റെ നാൾവഴികളിൽ നിന്ന് തുടച്ചു നീക്കേണ്ടത് അനിവാര്യമായിരുന്നു.കീഴാള ജീവിതങ്ങൾക്ക് പരിവർത്തനരഹിതമായ പരമ്പരാഗത തുടർച്ചകളുണ്ടാവണമെന്ന സവർണ്ണ താൽപ്പര്യങ്ങളും അതിൽ നിഴലിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.അംബേദ്കറുടെ പോരാട്ടങ്ങളും, അവയുടെ സ്മരണകളും വർത്തമാനകാല ദളിത് മുന്നേറ്റത്തിന് ഊർജ്ജം നൽകമോ എന്ന സവർണ്ണ ഭയം കൂടി അംബേദ്കറെ തമസ്ക്കരിക്കുന്നതിന് പിറകിൽ ശക്തമായി പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്. എന്നത് വസ്തുതയാണ്. സ്വാതന്ത്ര്യാനന്തരം ഇന്ത്യയുടെ ഭരണം കാലാകാലങ്ങളിൽ കയ്യടക്കിയ എല്ലാ രാഷ്ട്രീയ കക്ഷികളിലും ഈ ഭയം പ്രച്ഛന്നമായി നിലനിന്നിരുന്നു.
വർത്തമാനകാലചരിത്രപാരായണത്തിൽ ഗാന്ധിജിയുടേയും നെഹ്രുവിന്റെയും പട്ടേലിന്റെയും ഇന്ത്യയെ ഒരു മതേതര രാജ്യമായി കെട്ടിപ്പടുക്കുന്നതിൽ ഒരു തരത്തിലുള്ള പങ്കാളിത്തവുമില്ലാത്ത സർവർക്കറിന്റെയും, ദീൻ ദയാൽ ഉപാധ്യായയുടെയും നാഥുറാം ഗോഡ്സേയുടേയും പേരുകൾ ഉയർന്നു കേൾക്കുന്നതും അംബേദ്ക്കറുടെ പേര് കേൾക്കാതിരിക്കുകയും ചെയ്യുന്നത് ഈ ഭയത്തിന്റെ തുടർച്ചയാണ്.പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് ദളിത് രാഷ്ട്രീയത്തിന്റെ പ്രസക്തി ഏറെ വർദ്ധിച്ച ഇക്കാലത്ത്.

*അംബേദ്കർ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് എന്തു പറ്റി?*

ഏറെ കൊട്ടിഘോഷിക്കപ്പെട്ട് പുറത്തിറക്കി ചിത്രമായിരുന്നു അംബേദ്ക്കറുടെ ജീവചരിത്രത്തെ അധികരിച്ച് ജബ്ബാർ പാട്ടീൽ സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത് 2000 ൽ പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ ഡോ: ബാബാ സാഹേബ് അംബേദ്കർ. അംബേദ്കറെക്കുറിച്ചുള്ള ഓർമ്മകളും, അദ്ദേഹം മുന്നോട്ടുവച്ച ദളിത് രാഷ്ടീയവും ഇന്ത്യൻ ജനതയെ ഓർമ്മിപ്പിക്കുകയും, സമൂഹത്തിൽ അത് സജീവമായി നിലനിർത്തുകയും ചെയ്യുക എന്നതായിരുന്നു ചലച്ചിത്രനിർമ്മിതിക്കു പിറകിലെ ഉദ്ദേശ്യം എന്നൊരു പ്രചരണം അക്കാലത്ത് ഉയർന്നു കേട്ടിരുന്നു. പതിവ് ഹിന്ദി സിനിമയുടെ മസാലക്കൂട്ടുകളുടെ പ്രയോഗമൊക്കെ അതിന്റെ ഘടനയിൽ ചേരുംപടി ചേർക്കപ്പെട്ടിട്ടുണ്ടെങ്കിലും അത് ഉയർത്തിപ്പിടിക്കുന്ന രാഷ്ടീയം പ്രസക്തമായിരുന്നു. ഇന്ത്യൻ അവസ്ഥയിൽ അത് അനിവാര്യവുമായിരുന്നു.അതു കൊണ്ടു തന്നെ ഏറെ ചർച്ച ചെയ്യപ്പെട്ടതും വരും നാളുകളിൽ ചർച്ച ചെയ്യപ്പെടേണ്ടതുമായിരുന്നു ആ ചിത്രം.എന്നാൽ 2000 ത്തിനുശേഷം സമൂഹ മദ്ധ്യത്തിൽ നിന്ന് ആ ചിത്രം പതുക്കെ പിൻവലിക്കപ്പെട്ടു.നടേ സൂചിപ്പിച്ച സവർണ്ണ രാഷ്ട്രീയ ലോപിയുടെ ഭയം തന്നെയാണതിന് പിറകിൽ എന്ന് അൽപ്പം രാഷ്ട്രീയ ബോധവും നിരീക്ഷണ പാടവുമുള്ള ആർക്കും മനസ്സിലാവും. മിനിസ്ട്രി ഓഫ് സോഷ്യൽ ജസ്റ്റിസ് ആന്റ് എംപവർമെന്റും മഹാരാഷ്ട്ര സർക്കാരും സംയുക്മയാണ് ആ ചിത്രം നിർമ്മിച്ചത്. നാഷണൽ ഫിലിം ഡവലപ്പ്മെൻറ് കോർപ്പറേഷനായിരുന്നു നിർമ്മാണ മേൽനോട്ടം. NFDC യുടെ ശേഖരത്തിൽ അതിന്റെ പ്രിൻറ് ഉണ്ടാവേണ്ടതാണ്. ആധുനിസാങ്കേതിക വളർച്ചയ്ക്കനുസരിച്ച് വിവിധ ഫോർമാറ്റുകളിലേക്ക് അത് മറ്റപ്പെടേണ്ടതും ആവശ്യക്കാർക്ക് വിതരണം ചെയ്യപ്പെടേണ്ടതുമാണ്. എന്നാൽ നിലവിലെ അവസ്ഥ അതിഭീകരമാണ്. 60 കളിലും, 70 കളിലും അതിന് മുൻപും NFDC ഫണ്ടു ചെയ്തതും നിർമ്മാണ മേൽനോട്ടം വഹിച്ചതുമായ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ അവർ DVD ഫോർമാറ്റിൽ ഇന്നും വിതരണം ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്. മിക്കതും തുറന്ന വിപണിയിലും ലഭ്യവുമാണ്. എന്നാൽ അംബേദ്കർ സിനിമ ലഭ്യമല്ല. അന്വേഷണത്തിൽ അറിയാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത് ഇത്രയുമാണ്:

ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് ഉപശീർഷകം അടങ്ങുന്ന കോപ്പി ലഭ്യമല്ല. അങ്ങിനെ ഒന്നുണ്ടോ എന്നു പോലും NFDC ക്ക് അറിവില്ല. നിലവിലെ അതിന്റെ കോപ്പിറൈറ്റും, ഉടമസ്ഥാവകാശവും NFDC ക്കല്ല. മറ്റാർക്ക് എന്ന വിവരം അറിയാവുന്നത് ദില്ലിയിലെ INDവകുപ്പിന് മാത്രമാണ്. അവിടെ നിന്ന് വിവരങ്ങൾ ശേഖരിക്കുക സാധാരണക്കാർക്ക് എളുപ്പമല്ല. ULTRA CD എന്ന കമ്പനിക്ക് അതിന്റെ CDവിതരണാവകാശം 2001 കളിൽ കൊടുത്തിരുന്നു. ഇപ്പോൾ ആ കമ്പനി നിലവിലില്ല. അംബേദ്കർ സിനിമയുടെ ദൃശ്യ ഗുണം കുറഞ്ഞ കോപ്പിയാണ് ഇന്ന് ലഭ്യമിട്ടുള്ളത്. അതാവട്ടെ അക്കാലത്ത് ULTRA CD എന്ന മാർക്കറ്റിംങ്ങ് കമ്പനി പുറത്തിറക്കിയതിന്റെ CD പകർപ്പുമാണ്.
ആമസോണിൽ ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് സബ് വേർഷൻ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു എന്ന് കാണുന്നുണ്ടെങ്കിലും ഇപ്പോൾ ലഭ്യമല്ല. ലോകസിനിമകളെക്കുറിച്ച് വായിട്ടലയ്ക്കുന്ന, അതിനേക്കുറിച്ച് എഴുതുകയും പ്രസംഗിക്കുകയും ചെയ്യുന്ന, രാഷ്ട്രീയ സിനിമകളുടെ കാലിക പ്രസക്തിയേക്കുറിച്ച് നിരന്തരം സംസാരിക്കുന്ന മലയാളത്തിലെ ആസ്ഥാന നിരൂപർക്കൊന്നും അംബേദ്ക്കർ സിനിമയുടെ തമസ്ക്കരണത്തേക്കുറിച്ച് ഒന്നും പറയാനില്ല എന്നതാണ് ഏറെ വിചിത്രം.

എം സോണിന്റെ അംബേദ്കർ ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് ഉപശീർക നിർമ്മാണവും, പിന്നീട് വരുന്ന മലയാള പരിഭാഷയും സമാനതകളില്ലാത്ത, അതിശക്തമായ ഒരു രാഷ്ട്രീയ ദൗത്യമായി മാറുന്നത് അതുകൊണ്ടാണ്. ഇന്ത്യയിൽ അംബേദ്കർ എന്ന വ്യക്തിയും, സിനിമയും, രാഷ്ടീയവും വരും നാളുകളിൽ ഏറെ ചർച്ച ചെയ്യപ്പെടാൻ ഈ പരിഭാഷാ ശ്രമം നിമിത്തമാവും എന്ന കാര്യം സ്പഷ്ടമാണ്. ദളിത് പീഠനങ്ങൾ തുടർക്കഥയായ ഇക്കാലത്ത് പ്രത്യേകിച്ചും.

ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് സബ് അതുപോലെ മലയാളം പരിഭാഷയോടുകൂടിയുള്ള സിനിമ എംസോണിൽ മാത്രമേ ലഭ്യമാകൂ.

Wiki
Awards

മലയാളം സബ്ടൈറ്റിലുള്ള വിദേശ സിനിമകൾ
👇

https://t.me/malayalamsubmovies/3427 (1.1 GB) 

https://t.me/malayalamsubmovies/3428 (683.7 MB) 



Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## wideeyes

> 


വീണ്ടും കണ്ടു, പ്രിന്റ് ശരിയല്ലാത്തതിന്റെ കല്ലുകടിയുണ്ടെങ്കിലും  ശബ്ദ ഗാംഭീര്യം എന്ന മികവും , എഴുത്തിന്റെ കരുത്തും    അതിനെ മറി കടന്നു !

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> വീണ്ടും കണ്ടു, പ്രിന്റ് ശരിയല്ലാത്തതിന്റെ കല്ലുകടിയുണ്ടെങ്കിലും  ശബ്ദ ഗാംഭീര്യം എന്ന മികവും , എഴുത്തിന്റെ കരുത്തും    അതിനെ മറി കടന്നു !


യൂട്യൂബിൽ ആദ്യം ഇതിനേക്കാൾ നല്ല കോപ്പി ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. അത് പോയി. ഇപ്പൊ ഉള്ളത് അത്ര പോലും നല്ലതല്ല. ഇങ്ങനെ പോയാൽ ഭാവി തലമുറക്ക്* ഈ ക്ലാസ്സിക്* ഒന്ന് കാണാൻ എങ്കിലും കഴിയുമോ?  :Sad: 
ഈ സിനിമക്ക്* ഇതായല്ലോ അവസ്ഥ.

----------


## wideeyes

> യൂട്യൂബിൽ ആദ്യം ഇതിനേക്കാൾ നല്ല കോപ്പി ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. അത് പോയി. ഇപ്പൊ ഉള്ളത് അത്ര പോലും നല്ലതല്ല. ഇങ്ങനെ പോയാൽ ഭാവി തലമുറക്ക്* ഈ ക്ലാസ്സിക്* ഒന്ന് കാണാൻ എങ്കിലും കഴിയുമോ? 
> ഈ സിനിമക്ക്* ഇതായല്ലോ അവസ്ഥ.


മതിലുകളുടെ നല്ല പ്രിന്റ് ഉണ്ട്.  എന്നിട്ടും ഇതിന്റെ ഇല്ലാത്തത് വലിയ നഷ്ടം തന്നെ

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> മതിലുകളുടെ നല്ല പ്രിന്റ് ഉണ്ട്.  എന്നിട്ടും ഇതിന്റെ ഇല്ലാത്തത് വലിയ നഷ്ടം തന്നെ


മതിലുകൾ, വിധേയൻ, മഹായാനം അങ്ങനെ എല്ലാ പടങ്ങളുടെയും കിടിലൻ പ്രിന്റ് ഉണ്ട്. പക്ഷെ....

----------


## BangaloreaN

> മതിലുകൾ, വിധേയൻ, മഹായാനം അങ്ങനെ എല്ലാ പടങ്ങളുടെയും കിടിലൻ പ്രിന്റ് ഉണ്ട്. പക്ഷെ....


ithinte 2K aaro cheythu vechittundu, news article undayirunnu. Bluray market veenathode release nadannilla.

----------


## sankar1992

> ithinte 2K aaro cheythu vechittundu, news article undayirunnu. Bluray market veenathode release nadannilla.


aaro alla... producer PVG thanne.. theatrical release nu vendi cheythath aanu pulli....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## jimmy

> ithinte 2k aaro cheythu vechittundu, news article undayirunnu. Bluray market veenathode release nadannilla.


i think flowers tv has the digital  prints with them rights now, flowers tv is owned by gogulam gopalan, sreekandan nair, and pvg i think

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> ithinte 2K aaro cheythu vechittundu, news article undayirunnu. Bluray market veenathode release nadannilla.





> aaro alla... producer PVG thanne.. theatrical release nu vendi cheythath aanu pulli....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


OTT platformil koduthirunnenkil....

----------


## BangaloreaN

> OTT platformil koduthirunnenkil....


Initiate a Twitter+FB campaign tagging Netflix and Prime. Get retweet from celebs.

----------


## BangaloreaN

*മമ്മൂട്ടിയും പരിപ്പുവടയും പിന്നെ പുട്ടും മുട്ടയും പോത്തുവരട്ടിയതും*
ചായക്കടക്കു മുമ്പില്* കാര്* നിര്*ത്തിയാല്* മമ്മുക്ക നേരെ ചെല്ലുന്നത് അടുക്കളയിലേക്കാണ്. പുട്ടും മുട്ടയും പോത്തുവരട്ടിയതുമാണ് അവിടത്തെ സ്*പെഷല്*. കറികള്* സ്പൂണിലെടുത്ത് കൈവെള്ളയില്* വച്ച് ടേസ്റ്റ്*നോക്കും. എന്നിട്ട് നന്നായിത്തന്നെ കഴിക്കും. കൂടെയിരിക്കുന്നവരെയും നിര്*ബന്ധിക്കും.
അമ്പലപ്പുഴ കഞ്ഞിപ്പാടത്തെ ഒരു വീട്ടിലായിരുന്നു ഞാന്* നിര്*മ്മിച്ച 'കാഴ്ച'യുടെ ഷൂട്ടിംഗ്. കായലിനക്കരെ ചെറിയൊരു ചായക്കടയുണ്ട്. വൈകിട്ട് നാലു മണി കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* ചായക്കടയില്* നിന്നും ചുവന്നുള്ളി ചേര്*ത്ത് വറുത്തെടുക്കുന്ന പരിപ്പുവടയുടെ മണം വരും. ആരുടെ നാവിലും രുചിമുകുളങ്ങള്* പടരുന്ന ഗന്ധം.
''നൗഷാദേ നല്ല പരിപ്പുവടയുടെ മണം...''
ഷൂട്ടിംഗിനിടെ മമ്മുക്ക ഉച്ചത്തില്* പറഞ്ഞു. അപ്പോള്*ത്തന്നെ ആളെ വിട്ട് പരിപ്പുവട വാങ്ങിച്ചു. കഴിച്ചുകഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോഴാണ് അതുണ്ടാക്കിയ 'പ്രത്യാഘാതം' മനസിലായത്. അസിഡിറ്റി കൊണ്ട് നില്*ക്കാനും ഇരിക്കാനും വയ്യാത്ത അവസ്ഥ.
''മേലാല്* ഇതുപോലുള്ള സാധനം വാങ്ങിച്ചേക്കരുത്.''
ചിരിച്ചുകൊണ്ട് അദ്ദേഹം പറഞ്ഞു. പക്ഷേ അടുത്ത ദിവസവും നാലുമണിയായപ്പോള്* മണം ഒഴുകിയെത്തി. പതിവുപോലെ മമ്മുക്ക പരിപ്പുവടയ്ക്ക് ഓര്*ഡര്* ചെയ്തു. അസിഡിറ്റി പ്രശ്*നമാവുകയും ചെയ്തു. ആ പരിപ്പുവട മണം കൊണ്ട് കീഴ്*പ്പെടുത്തിയത് ഒരാഴ്ചക്കാലമാണ്. അതോടെ എല്ലാവര്*ക്കും മടുത്തു.
കുട്ടനാട്ടില്* നിന്നും ലൊക്കേഷന്* ഷിഫ്റ്റ് ചെയ്തത് ഗുജറാത്തിലെ കച്ചിലേക്കായിരുന്നു. അവിടത്തെ റിസോര്*ട്ടിലായിരുന്നു താമസം. വൈകിട്ടത്തെ ചായയ്ക്ക് ഓര്*ഡര്* ചെയ്തപ്പോള്* ഒപ്പം ഒരു ട്രോളിയുമെത്തി. ആവേശത്തോടെ ട്രോളിയിലെ ബോക്*സിലേക്കു നോക്കിയപ്പോള്* സാക്ഷാല്* പരിപ്പുവട.
''പടച്ചോനെ ഇവിടെയും പരിപ്പുവടയോ?''
ഞാന്* നിസ്സഹായതയോടെ ചോദിച്ചു. കൊണ്ടുവന്ന ഗുജറാത്തുകാരന്* ചിരിച്ചതേയുള്ളൂ. ഒടുവില്* അതുതന്നെ കഴിക്കേണ്ടിവന്നു. പിന്നീടാണ് അതിന്റെ ഗുട്ടന്*സ് പിടികിട്ടിയത്. കച്ചിലെ ആ റിസോര്*ട്ടിന്റെ ഉടമസ്ഥനും ഒരു മലയാളിയാണ്.
ചെറിയ ചായക്കടകളില്* കയറി ഭക്ഷണം കഴിക്കുന്നതാണ് മമ്മുക്കയ്ക്കിഷ്ടം. 'ചട്ടമ്പിനാടി'ന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിംഗ് കഴിഞ്ഞ് തിരിച്ചുവരുമ്പോള്* മമ്മുക്ക മുന്*കൂട്ടിപ്പറഞ്ഞത് ഒരേയൊരു കാര്യമാണ്.
''ഡിണ്ടിഗലില്* 'വേണുഹോട്ടല്*' എന്നൊരു ഷോപ്പുണ്ട്. ഭക്ഷണം അവിടെ നിന്നാവാം.''
പേരു കേട്ടപ്പോള്* ഏതോ വലിയ ഹോട്ടലാണെന്നാണ് കരുതിയത്. എത്തിയപ്പോള്* ചെറിയൊരു ചായക്കട. പക്ഷേ അവിടുത്തെ ഭക്ഷണത്തിന് ഏറെ പ്രത്യേകതകളുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. ആട്ടിന്റെ തല, ആട്ടിന്*കാലു കൊണ്ടുണ്ടാക്കിയ വിഭവങ്ങള്*, ഉരുണ്ടിരിക്കുന്ന ബുള്*സ് ഐ എന്നിവ കഴിച്ചത് അവിടെവച്ചാണ്. തൃശൂര്* വടക്കാഞ്ചേരി വഴിയാണ് യാത്രയെങ്കില്* എത്ര വൈകിയാലും ബ്രേക്ക്ഫാസ്റ്റ് കുതിരാന്*മലയിലായിരിക്കും. അവിടുത്തെ ചെറിയ ചായക്കടക്കു മുമ്പില്* കാര്* നിര്*ത്തിയാല്* മമ്മുക്ക നേരെ ചെല്ലുന്നത് അടുക്കളയിലേക്കാണ്. പുട്ടും മുട്ടയും പോത്തുവരട്ടിയതുമാണ് അവിടത്തെ സ്*പെഷല്*. കറികള്* സ്പൂണിലെടുത്ത് കൈവെള്ളയില്* വച്ച് ടേസ്റ്റ്*നോക്കും. എന്നിട്ട് നന്നായിത്തന്നെ കഴിക്കും. കൂടെയിരിക്കുന്നവരെയും നിര്*ബന്ധിക്കും. മമ്മുക്കയ്ക്ക് ഏറ്റവും ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട ചായക്കടകളില്* ഒന്നാണത്.

എറണാകുളത്താണ് ഷൂട്ടിംഗെങ്കില്* ചിലപ്പോഴൊക്കെ ഉച്ചഭക്ഷണം വീട്ടില്* നിന്നുവരുത്തും. അധികം എരിവില്ലാത്ത ഹെല്*ത്തി ഫുഡാണ് മമ്മുക്കയ്ക്കുവേണ്ടി ഭാര്യ സുലു കൊടുത്തയയ്ക്കുന്നത്. അതു സ്വയം കഴിക്കുന്നതിനേക്കാളുപരി മറ്റുള്ളവര്*ക്ക് വിളമ്പാനാണ് അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് താല്*പര്യം. മമ്മുക്കയുടെ ഭാര്യ സുലു നല്ലൊരു പാചകക്കാരിയാണ്. വ്യത്യസ്തതയുള്ള പലഹാരങ്ങളും സൂപ്പുകളും അവിടെനിന്നും കഴിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. വറുക്കാതെ സ്റ്റീം ചെയ്ത സമൂസ ആദ്യമായി കഴിച്ചത് മമ്മുക്കയുടെ വീട്ടില്*വച്ചാണ്. സമൂസയുടെ രുചി ആസ്വദിച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കെ ഞാന്* പറഞ്ഞു.
''ഇതിന്റെ പ്രിപ്പറേഷന്* എനിക്കു പറഞ്ഞുതരണം. കുക്കറി ഷോയില്* കാണിക്കാന്* വേണ്ടിയാണ്.''
അപ്പോള്*ത്തന്നെ മമ്മുക്ക വിശദമായി പറഞ്ഞുതന്നു. ഒപ്പം ഒരു നിര്*ദ്ദേശവും.
''ഷോ നൗഷാദ് കാണിച്ചോളൂ. പക്ഷേ റോയല്*റ്റി എനിക്കുതരണം.''
തയാറാക്കിയത്:
രമേഷ് പുതിയമഠം
(മംഗളം വാരികയില്* പ്രസിദ്ധീകരിച്ചത്)

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> *മമ്മൂട്ടിയും പരിപ്പുവടയും പിന്നെ പുട്ടും മുട്ടയും പോത്തുവരട്ടിയതും*
> ചായക്കടക്കു മുമ്പില്* കാര്* നിര്*ത്തിയാല്* മമ്മുക്ക നേരെ ചെല്ലുന്നത് അടുക്കളയിലേക്കാണ്. പുട്ടും മുട്ടയും പോത്തുവരട്ടിയതുമാണ് അവിടത്തെ സ്*പെഷല്*. കറികള്* സ്പൂണിലെടുത്ത് കൈവെള്ളയില്* വച്ച് ടേസ്റ്റ്*നോക്കും. എന്നിട്ട് നന്നായിത്തന്നെ കഴിക്കും. കൂടെയിരിക്കുന്നവരെയും നിര്*ബന്ധിക്കും.
> അമ്പലപ്പുഴ കഞ്ഞിപ്പാടത്തെ ഒരു വീട്ടിലായിരുന്നു ഞാന്* നിര്*മ്മിച്ച 'കാഴ്ച'യുടെ ഷൂട്ടിംഗ്. കായലിനക്കരെ ചെറിയൊരു ചായക്കടയുണ്ട്. വൈകിട്ട് നാലു മണി കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* ചായക്കടയില്* നിന്നും ചുവന്നുള്ളി ചേര്*ത്ത് വറുത്തെടുക്കുന്ന പരിപ്പുവടയുടെ മണം വരും. ആരുടെ നാവിലും രുചിമുകുളങ്ങള്* പടരുന്ന ഗന്ധം.
> ''നൗഷാദേ നല്ല പരിപ്പുവടയുടെ മണം...''
> ഷൂട്ടിംഗിനിടെ മമ്മുക്ക ഉച്ചത്തില്* പറഞ്ഞു. അപ്പോള്*ത്തന്നെ ആളെ വിട്ട് പരിപ്പുവട വാങ്ങിച്ചു. കഴിച്ചുകഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോഴാണ് അതുണ്ടാക്കിയ 'പ്രത്യാഘാതം' മനസിലായത്. അസിഡിറ്റി കൊണ്ട് നില്*ക്കാനും ഇരിക്കാനും വയ്യാത്ത അവസ്ഥ.
> ''മേലാല്* ഇതുപോലുള്ള സാധനം വാങ്ങിച്ചേക്കരുത്.''
> ചിരിച്ചുകൊണ്ട് അദ്ദേഹം പറഞ്ഞു. പക്ഷേ അടുത്ത ദിവസവും നാലുമണിയായപ്പോള്* മണം ഒഴുകിയെത്തി. പതിവുപോലെ മമ്മുക്ക പരിപ്പുവടയ്ക്ക് ഓര്*ഡര്* ചെയ്തു. അസിഡിറ്റി പ്രശ്*നമാവുകയും ചെയ്തു. ആ പരിപ്പുവട മണം കൊണ്ട് കീഴ്*പ്പെടുത്തിയത് ഒരാഴ്ചക്കാലമാണ്. അതോടെ എല്ലാവര്*ക്കും മടുത്തു.
> കുട്ടനാട്ടില്* നിന്നും ലൊക്കേഷന്* ഷിഫ്റ്റ് ചെയ്തത് ഗുജറാത്തിലെ കച്ചിലേക്കായിരുന്നു. അവിടത്തെ റിസോര്*ട്ടിലായിരുന്നു താമസം. വൈകിട്ടത്തെ ചായയ്ക്ക് ഓര്*ഡര്* ചെയ്തപ്പോള്* ഒപ്പം ഒരു ട്രോളിയുമെത്തി. ആവേശത്തോടെ ട്രോളിയിലെ ബോക്*സിലേക്കു നോക്കിയപ്പോള്* സാക്ഷാല്* പരിപ്പുവട.
> ''പടച്ചോനെ ഇവിടെയും പരിപ്പുവടയോ?''
> ...


കനൽക്കാറ്റിലെ ഈ സീൻ ആണ് വായിച്ചപ്പോൾ ഓർത്തത്. ഏതോ നാടൻ ഹോട്ടലിൽ ഉണ്ടാക്കിയ ചോറും കറിയും ഈ സീനിന്റെ പല ടേക്കിന് വേണ്ടി മമ്മൂക്ക കുറെ കഴിച്ച് തീർത്തതിനെപ്പറ്റി സത്യൻ അന്തിക്കാട് എഴുതിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

*Copied from Fb*

അഭിനയകലയിൽ മലയാളത്തിന്റെ മാണിക്യമായ മമ്മൂക്കക്ക്*, ഓരോ ഭാഷകളിലും ഇഷ്ടമുള്ള അഭിനേതാക്കൾ ആരൊക്കെയാണ്?? ��

പല ഇന്റർവ്യൂകളിലായി മമ്മൂക്ക പറഞ്ഞിട്ടുള്ളത് അനുസരിച്ച്, മമ്മൂക്ക മികച്ച അഭിനേതാക്കളായി കാണുന്നവരിൽ ചിലർ ഇവരാണ് ����

ദിലിപ് കുമാർ -ഹിന്ദി 
ശിവാജി ഗണേശൻ -തമിഴ് 
ഭരത് ഗോപി -മലയാളം 
��❣️

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Saathan

1 year old click anu...

----------


## sudeepdayal

> 


The best of Lohi.. ee cinemak kittatha oru National awardum Ini venda ennu cool aayi parayavunnatheyullu Mammoottik..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> The best of Lohi.. ee cinemak kittatha oru National awardum Ini venda ennu cool aayi parayavunnatheyullu Mammoottik..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


exactly..
bayankara haunting aanu..

----------


## sudeepdayal

> exactly..
> bayankara haunting aanu..


Same with Danny as well. Oru Directorku explain cheyyan pattunnathin meleyulla kadhapathra shrishti and performance.. athinokke kittatha award Ini enthinu Mammoottik.. Yesudas State award Ini thararuth paranha pole Mammooty should have told this long time back.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> The best of Lohi.. ee cinemak kittatha oru National awardum Ini venda ennu cool aayi parayavunnatheyullu Mammoottik..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Best of Lohi. The way he kept that schizophrenic revelation till the climax was so impactful. Athu adyamayi kanunnavarkk kittunna aa oru experience/shock ippozhathe valya thrillerukalude okke suspense kalekkal emotionally hard hitting aanu. I don't know, I watched this in childhood.. athayirikkum enikku ippazhum athu oru haunting memory aanu. Aa performance athinu kodutha intensity pinne prathyekam parayendallo.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

https://youtu.be/Y3z7jT2_4mk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Covid19 seasonil Ikkayude Charity activities onnum undayille?

Onnum paranju kettilla..........

----------


## Oruvan1

> Covid19 seasonil Ikkayude Charity activities onnum undayille?
> 
> Onnum paranju kettilla..........


Valath kai cheyyunnath idath kai ariyaan paadilla ennalle...
cheythu kaanum definitely..

all major actors.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Covid19 seasonil Ikkayude Charity activities onnum undayille?
> 
> Onnum paranju kettilla..........


Mathrubhumi n manorama conduct cheytha rand online prgms participate cheythitund.pinne donation kodutha karyam onnun purathot vannitilla.other than lalettan arudem donation details vannitilla.ee ramzan kalath eeswara viswasi aya mammooka kodukkathirikkum ennu njn vicharikkunnilla.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Covid19 seasonil Ikkayude Charity activities onnum undayille?
> 
> Onnum paranju kettilla..........


ellam kotti ghoshichu cheyyenda karyamillallo.
Mammootty onnum occasion nokki mathram charity cheyyunna aalallo, throughout the year enthenkilum okke cheyyunna aalalle.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

ഒരു ദിവസം മുൻപേ ആയിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ രണ്ട് ആഘോഷങ്ങളും കൂടി ഒറ്റ ചിലവിൽ ഒതുക്കാമായിരുന്നു  :Thumbup1:

----------


## frincekjoseph

athaa chodichee......
ikka okke thorughout the year charity cheyunna aalanu.  EE covid seasonil angine condilla allengil publish aayilla marichu lalettante donation newsil kandirunnu




> ellam kotti ghoshichu cheyyenda karyamillallo.
> Mammootty onnum occasion nokki mathram charity cheyyunna aalallo, throughout the year enthenkilum okke cheyyunna aalalle.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Lalettante kandathu kondu chodichaaa...... 
Pinne vere evideyo ikka onnum cheythilla ennu kandu





> Mathrubhumi n manorama conduct cheytha rand online prgms participate cheythitund.pinne donation kodutha karyam onnun purathot vannitilla.other than lalettan arudem donation details vannitilla.ee ramzan kalath eeswara viswasi aya mammooka kodukkathirikkum ennu njn vicharikkunnilla.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Lalettante mathramee news kandulloo..........




> Valath kai cheyyunnath idath kai ariyaan paadilla ennalle...
> cheythu kaanum definitely..
> 
> all major actors.

----------


## David999



----------


## Naradhan

> Lalettante kandathu kondu chodichaaa...... 
> Pinne vere evideyo ikka onnum cheythilla ennu kandu


Cheythittundaakum ...

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> 


This was superb. Things similar to 'Katha parayumbol' and all. Haven't heard anyone talking about such kind of too personal experiences with him.

----------


## Abin thomas

.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## vishnu vardhan

Wow! Mammootty provides free flight tickets to returnees from abroad

----------


## vishnu vardhan

With the COVID-19 pandemic, several people got stranded at different places and are longing to return to their hometown. While the Indian government has started taking action to evacuate Indians, Mollywood's Megastar Mammootty is spearheading a massive relief effort to provide free air tickets to the returnees who are in distress and cash-strapped.
The actor who is also the Chairman of Kairali TV will provide 1000 free flight tickets of Air India to the most deprived and stranded expatriates from Kerala in the first phase of the mission.

mammootty 
Kairali TV's managing director John Brittas was quoted by Khaleej Times, "We are exploring the possibility of launching chartered flights to evacuate hundreds of such expatriates in distress to Kerala from the GCC (Gulf Cooperation Council) countries. For this operation, special permissions have to be obtained from government authorities in India and their counterparts in the GCC states."
"A screening panel, comprising prominent non-resident patrons, has been constituted under megastar Mammootty, who is the chief patron of this mission, to ensure that only those who are in dire straits would be provided with this one-way ticket costing around Rs15,000," he added.
In the second phase of the mission, titled "Kairali joining hands for expats", 100 more eligible expatriates will be provided with flight tickets. Mammootty has appointed a screening panel for the same. John Brittas said that several businessmen and firms in the GCC and India have also come forward, pledging their support by paying for the tickets.

----------


## Mammooka fan

Hariharan prithvi mammooka combo rolling soon
Prithvi as Kunjan nambiyar
Mammooka as marthanda varma (cameo)

----------


## kandahassan

> Hariharan prithvi mammooka combo rolling soon
> Prithvi as Kunjan nambiyar
> Mammooka as marthanda varma (cameo)


scriptwriter mukhyam bigileeeeee 

who is writer ?

----------


## Mammooka fan

> scriptwriter mukhyam bigileeeeee 
> 
> who is writer ?


Athu aryula

----------


## Saathan



----------


## jeanu007

> 


Wow,mamookas new house looks great from the outskirts..looks like he has more space 4 his luxury cars!🙂😍👌👍

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Wow,mamookas new house looks great from the outskirts..looks like he has more space 4 his luxury cars!🙂😍👌👍


Ee Veedinte construction nadathiyathu ente Chettayi aayirunnu.. DQ nulla surprise aayirunnu Ikkayude vaka...

----------


## kandahassan

> Ee Veedinte construction nadathiyathu ente Chettayi aayirunnu.. DQ nulla surprise aayirunnu Ikkayude vaka...


ee vetilottu water connectionu road kuzhichu.. aa parisara vaasikalaaya janangal ellam ath thadanjaayirunnu .

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Rachu

> 


Ithu eppo edutha pics aanu?  :Wub:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ithu eppo edutha pics aanu?


Ith lalettan birthday wish videoyil ninnulla screenshots anu

----------


## Oruvan1

> ee vetilottu water connectionu road kuzhichu.. aa parisara vaasikalaaya janangal ellam ath thadanjaayirunnu .


enthinu.. 
normal aayi nadakkunnathalle

----------


## ballu

> 



sthalam evvida ?

----------


## firecrown

> sthalam evvida ?


Ilamkulam 

എറണാകുളം ഇളംകുളത്താണ് മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെയും മകൻ ദുൽഖർ സൽമാന്റെയും പുതിയ വീട്. ലോക്ഡൗൺ പ്രഖ്യാ...

Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/homes...elamkulam.html

----------


## ballu

> Ilamkulam 
> 
> എറണാകുളം ഇളംകുളത്താണ് മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെയും മകൻ ദുൽഖർ സൽമാന്റെയും പുതിയ വീട്. ലോക്ഡൗൺ പ്രഖ്യാ...
> 
> Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/homes...elamkulam.html



Okay............

----------


## Rachu

> Ith lalettan birthday wish videoyil ninnulla screenshots anu


Ok.. ippo kandu

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## sudeepdayal

> 


Bro varachathaano?? Kidilokidu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Bro varachathaano?? Kidilokidu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ayyo... alla. 
From Fb. Athum varachathu aanennu thonnunnilla. Picsart edit vallathum aayirikkum.

----------


## BangaloreaN

*റഷ്യൻ ഭാഷയിലേക്ക് മൊഴിമാറ്റാനൊരുങ്ങി മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം; മലയാളത്തിൽ ഇതാദ്യം*
*മ*മ്മൂട്ടിയെ കേന്ദ്രകഥാപാത്രമാക്കി അജയ് വാസുദേവ് ഒരുക്കിയ മാസ്റ്റർപീസ് റഷ്യൻ ഭാഷയിലേക്ക് മൊഴിമാറ്റുന്നു. മലയാളത്തിൽ നിന്നും റഷ്യൻ ഭാഷയിലേക്ക് മൊഴിമാറ്റുന്ന ആദ്യ ചിത്രമാണിത്. 
റോയൽ സിനിമാസിന്റെ ബാനറിൽ എഴുത്തുകാരനായ സി.എച്ച് മുഹമ്മദ് നിർമ്മിച്ച ചിത്രം നേരത്തെ ഹിന്ദി, തെലുങ്ക്, തമിഴ് ഭാഷകളിലേക്കും മൊഴി മാറ്റിയിട്ടുണ്ട്. നോർവെ ആസ്ഥാനമായ ഫോർ സീസൺ ക്രിയേഷൻസാണ് ചിത്രം റഷ്യൻ ഭാഷയിലേക്ക് മൊഴിമാറ്റുന്നത്. ഫോർസീസണുമായി റോയൽ സിനിമാസ് കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം ധാരണാപത്രത്തിൽ ഒപ്പുവെച്ചു.
ഉദയ് കൃഷ്ണയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന് തിരക്കഥ ഒരുക്കിയത്. മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് പുറമേ ഉണ്ണി മുകുന്ദൻ, വരലക്ഷ്മി, പാഷാണം ഷാജി, ക്യാപ്റ്റൻ രാജു, കലാഭവൻ ഷാജോൺ, സന്തോഷ് പണ്ഡിറ്റ്, മഖ്ബൂൽ, ഗോകുൽ സുരേഷ് ഗോപി, പൂനം ബജ് വ, ലെന എന്നിവരും ചിത്രത്തിൽ അഭിനയിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.
2017 ഡിസംബറിൽ റിലീസായ ചിത്രം രണ്ട് വർഷത്തിന് ശേഷമാണ് റഷ്യൻ ഭാഷയിലേക്ക് മൊഴി മാറ്റുന്നത്. അതേസമയം മാസ്റ്റർപീസ് അറബിയിലേക്ക് മൊഴിമാറ്റുന്നതുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട് ചർച്ച പുരോഗമിക്കുന്നതായി സി.എച്ച് മുഹമ്മദ് അറിയിച്ചു.

----------


## kandahassan

> *റഷ്യൻ ഭാഷയിലേക്ക് മൊഴിമാറ്റാനൊരുങ്ങി മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം; മലയാളത്തിൽ ഇതാദ്യം*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *മ*മ്മൂട്ടിയെ കേന്ദ്രകഥാപാത്രമാക്കി അജയ് വാസുദേവ് ഒരുക്കിയ മാസ്റ്റർപീസ് റഷ്യൻ ഭാഷയിലേക്ക് മൊഴിമാറ്റുന്നു. മലയാളത്തിൽ നിന്നും റഷ്യൻ ഭാഷയിലേക്ക് മൊഴിമാറ്റുന്ന ആദ്യ ചിത്രമാണിത്. 
> റോയൽ സിനിമാസിന്റെ ബാനറിൽ എഴുത്തുകാരനായ സി.എച്ച് മുഹമ്മദ് നിർമ്മിച്ച ചിത്രം നേരത്തെ ഹിന്ദി, തെലുങ്ക്, തമിഴ് ഭാഷകളിലേക്കും മൊഴി മാറ്റിയിട്ടുണ്ട്. നോർവെ ആസ്ഥാനമായ ഫോർ സീസൺ ക്രിയേഷൻസാണ് ചിത്രം റഷ്യൻ ഭാഷയിലേക്ക് മൊഴിമാറ്റുന്നത്. ഫോർസീസണുമായി റോയൽ സിനിമാസ് കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം ധാരണാപത്രത്തിൽ ഒപ്പുവെച്ചു.
> ഉദയ് കൃഷ്ണയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന് തിരക്കഥ ഒരുക്കിയത്. മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് പുറമേ ഉണ്ണി മുകുന്ദൻ, വരലക്ഷ്മി, പാഷാണം ഷാജി, ക്യാപ്റ്റൻ രാജു, കലാഭവൻ ഷാജോൺ, സന്തോഷ് പണ്ഡിറ്റ്, മഖ്ബൂൽ, ഗോകുൽ സുരേഷ് ഗോപി, പൂനം ബജ് വ, ലെന എന്നിവരും ചിത്രത്തിൽ അഭിനയിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.
> 2017 ഡിസംബറിൽ റിലീസായ ചിത്രം രണ്ട് വർഷത്തിന് ശേഷമാണ് റഷ്യൻ ഭാഷയിലേക്ക് മൊഴി മാറ്റുന്നത്. അതേസമയം മാസ്റ്റർപീസ് അറബിയിലേക്ക് മൊഴിമാറ്റുന്നതുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട് ചർച്ച പുരോഗമിക്കുന്നതായി സി.എച്ച് മുഹമ്മദ് അറിയിച്ചു.


maamankam chineese irangunnu ennu ithu pole paranjittu onnum nadanilla

----------


## BangaloreaN

> maamankam chineese irangunnu ennu ithu pole paranjittu onnum nadanilla


athu Wuhan virus karanamaanu. 
Virus issues kazhinjal China full padam irakkum - china-kku adutha paNi.

----------


## MamBlr

> athu Wuhan virus karanamaanu. 
> Virus issues kazhinjal China full padam irakkum - china-kku adutha paNi.


Pinnallaathe... Indiakku Corona thanna China-kku, ithilum valiya prathyupakaaram onnum undavilla !!
 :Smile:

----------


## BONJOUR

> Ilamkulam 
> 
> എറണാകുളം ഇളംകുളത്താണ് മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെയും മകൻ ദുൽഖർ സൽമാന്റെയും പുതിയ വീട്. ലോക്ഡൗൺ പ്രഖ്യാ...
> 
> Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/homes...elamkulam.html


Mammookka paripp vadakal cheyth nadakumbam we fans complaint. Ijjathi veedum ithrayum vandikal okke malayalam industry il abhinayich thaanganamengil ingane odi nadann pani edukanda varum.

Anyway beautiful house ! Water front houses are my favourite! Panampilly ulla veedu moopark theere  privacy illatha pole feel cheythitund.

----------


## Naradhan

> Wow,mamookas new house looks great from the outskirts..looks like he has more space 4 his luxury cars!


Greenery and solar panels ozhichaal valya gunam onnum thonnunnilla.... Oru uninspired design pole undu ....

----------


## jithin0471

What happened to mammoottys fb page? 
Kazhinja two three years aayitu ika fb page is stagnant, and still at 3.8 m
Laalten fb page 4.5m il ninn 5m likes cross cheythu
Even during his worst period

----------


## frincekjoseph

Aa greenary aanu athinte plus point............




> Greenery and solar panels ozhichaal valya gunam onnum thonnunnilla.... Oru uninspired design pole undu ....

----------


## Naradhan

> What happened to mammoottys fb page? 
> Kazhinja two three years aayitu ika fb page is stagnant, and still at 3.8 m
> Laalten fb page 4.5m il ninn 5m likes cross cheythu
> Even during his worst period


Athilonnum valya kadhayilla...

----------


## Naradhan

> Aa greenary aanu athinte plus point............


Baaki okke minus alle...??

----------


## ShahSM

മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ Wiki പേജ് വളരെ ബോറാണ്.. 2010ലൊക്കെ സമാന്തരസിനിമയിലും വാണിജ്യ സിനിമയിലും ഒരുപോലെ വിജയം നേടിയ നടൻ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞാണ് വിക്കിയിൽ പരിചയപ്പെടുത്തിയിരുന്നത്, ഇപ്പോൾ മേജർ ബ്രേക്ക് ത്രൂ കിട്ടിയത് ന്യൂഡൽഹിയിലൂടെയാണെന്നും പറഞ്ഞു കൊണ്ട്

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ Wiki പേജ് വളരെ ബോറാണ്.. 2010ലൊക്കെ സമാന്തരസിനിമയിലും വാണിജ്യ സിനിമയിലും ഒരുപോലെ വിജയം നേടിയ നടൻ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞാണ് വിക്കിയിൽ പരിചയപ്പെടുത്തിയിരുന്നത്, ഇപ്പോൾ മേജർ ബ്രേക്ക് ത്രൂ കിട്ടിയത് ന്യൂഡൽഹിയിലൂടെയാണെന്നും പറഞ്ഞു കൊണ്ട്
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


kure Mohanlalettan fans wiki IMDB il ok keri nerangunnathinte kuzhappama!

----------


## frincekjoseph

Oru Mammootty - Mohanlal movie Sachi Plan cheyyundu ennu kettallo? 

Entnegilum Chance Undo?

----------


## rajees

Ayyapanum koshy um Lal-Mam nu cheyyamayirunnu 
Athu pole oru strong script ulla padam aanenkil polichene

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athu Njan munbee ivide mention cheythirunnu........ 
All time IH aayenee. athikam budget illatheyum cheyyamayirunnu




> Ayyapanum koshy um Lal-Mam nu cheyyamayirunnu 
> Athu pole oru strong script ulla padam aanenkil polichene

----------


## frincekjoseph

sorry ivide alla - Ayyapanum Kosiyum threadil

----------


## MamBlr

Wow !!
I felt the same when I finished watching the movie.
Biju/Prithvi did an excellent job, but the Ms would have taken it to a different level.




> Ayyapanum koshy um Lal-Mam nu cheyyamayirunnu 
> Athu pole oru strong script ulla padam aanenkil polichene

----------


## udaips

> Wow !!
> I felt the same when I finished watching the movie.
> Biju/Prithvi did an excellent job, but the Ms would have taken it to a different level.


Ayyappan Nair aavan randuperum ready aavum... Koshi Kurian aavan randu perum ready aavilla... In fact Prithviraj-nu Keralathil ulla oru star level ulla oru Indian Superstarum athinu thayyaravum ennu thonnunnilla

----------


## Abin thomas

> Sathyan movie ozichu baaki okke supporting role alle? Sathyan movie after Mammootty - Sathyan movie kazinjalle undavoo?
> But its good to see Jayaram in supporting roles


Ikka film drop ayenno postpone cheythenno confirm allatha oru news kettu. Covid aya kond pala filmsum matti vekkendi varum.restrictions ulla kondalla.mammookka adhehathinte health nokkan theerumanichal cheriya items mathre aduth kalath undavu.age oru factor anu ipozhathe ee situationil

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ageinekkalum health factor alle more important???






> Ikka film drop ayenno postpone cheythenno confirm allatha oru news kettu. Covid aya kond pala filmsum matti vekkendi varum.restrictions ulla kondalla.mammookka adhehathinte health nokkan theerumanichal cheriya items mathre aduth kalath undavu.age oru factor anu ipozhathe ee situationil

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ageinekkalum health factor alle more important???


Yes apol films kurayum. Cheyunna films valare small canvas arikkum

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Jo

> kure Mohanlalettan fans wiki IMDB il ok keri nerangunnathinte kuzhappama!


Ithokke mammootty fansinte kazhivukedu thanne aanu...lal fans neragunnundu athu correct aanu..top grossing malayala movie page nokkiyal manassilakum..athile collection okke comedy aanu....njan oru id undakki avanmarumai kure fight cheythatha...enne ban cheythu...puthiya id undakkiyalum ithokke thanne sambhavikku...
njan ivide ulla pala mootha ikka fansinte aduthum ithu paranjittundu...bcos..kaalangal kure kazhiyumbol aalukal eppozhum nokkunna reference WIKI aanu..lalinte page okke kandaal..lokam kanda ettavum valiya nadan enna nilaila ezhuthu pidippichirikkunnathu.. :Laughing: ...mammoottiyude page oru saada nadante nilailu...chumma vala vala adikkanallathe ikka thala mootha teamsinu oru chukkum ariyilla..nammukku okke oru limit undu...any way mammootty grpil ninnu aarenkilum ithu serious aai eduthu enthenkilum cheythalallathe ...onnum nadakkilla...lal fans vrithi aai paniyunnumundu..athinu onnum cheyyan illenkil veruthe paranju kondu nadakkam ennu maatram...

----------


## mayavi

One releasing this Onam 2020, preist December 2020

----------


## Mammooka fan

> One releasing this Onam 2020, preist December 2020


Appol onam and Christmas namuk adichu polikam


But will theatre open

----------


## BangaloreaN

> One releasing this Onam 2020, preist December 2020


Please provide some proof.

----------


## MamBlr

OVV, Amaram poleyulla, oru 10 cinemakal namukku digitally remaster cheythu Net-il idaam. Really High quality. (Otherwise today's generation won't watch).
Then I bet, we need no Wiki or Imdb to show what Mammootty is.
(I do not know the expense part of it). But this is something we can try.




> Ithokke mammootty fansinte kazhivukedu thanne aanu...lal fans neragunnundu athu correct aanu..top grossing malayala movie page nokkiyal manassilakum..athile collection okke comedy aanu....njan oru id undakki avanmarumai kure fight cheythatha...enne ban cheythu...puthiya id undakkiyalum ithokke thanne sambhavikku...
> njan ivide ulla pala mootha ikka fansinte aduthum ithu paranjittundu...bcos..kaalangal kure kazhiyumbol aalukal eppozhum nokkunna reference WIKI aanu..lalinte page okke kandaal..lokam kanda ettavum valiya nadan enna nilaila ezhuthu pidippichirikkunnathu.....mammoottiyude page oru saada nadante nilailu...chumma vala vala adikkanallathe ikka thala mootha teamsinu oru chukkum ariyilla..nammukku okke oru limit undu...any way mammootty grpil ninnu aarenkilum ithu serious aai eduthu enthenkilum cheythalallathe ...onnum nadakkilla...lal fans vrithi aai paniyunnumundu..athinu onnum cheyyan illenkil veruthe paranju kondu nadakkam ennu maatram...

----------


## ShahSM

> Oru Mammootty - Mohanlal movie Sachi Plan cheyyundu ennu kettallo? 
> 
> Entnegilum Chance Undo?


No more :(

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

mmm... Very said Demise..........

Adhehatinte poorthi aaya thirakadhakal vere aarengilum direct cheyyattee......




> No more :(
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

Wiki യിൽ രാജമാണിക്യം ,നര സിംഹം data സെർച്ച് ചെയ്*താൽ കാര്യങ്ങൾ വ്യക്തമാകും .ഒരു 10,15 വര്ഷം കഴിഞ്ഞു wiki ഇൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി പടങ്ങൾ search ചെയ്യുന്നവർക്ക് ഇക്കയുടെ ഒരു commercial success പോലും കാണാൻ പറ്റില്ല,മുരളി ,തിലകൻ ,ഗോപി ഒക്കെ പോലെ ഒരു നടൻ .അത്ര മാത്രം

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Mammookka Sathyan padam ozhivakkiyenkil pinne enthanavo cheyyan pokunnathu? Oru Mammookka -Sathyan padam varunnu ennu kettappol ethra mathram santhoshichathu aanu. Varunna nalla project okke cheyyathe paranju vittonam. Sachiye ingane paranju vitti... ini sachiyude koode oru padam cheyyanam ennu vicharichal nadakkumo? Iniyenkilum padikkatte.

----------


## jimmy

sathyan movie upekshichenkil athu valiya nashtam thanne aanu,orupadu families ippozhum sathyan movies istapedunnu. mammootty 2010 sesham nashtamayathum families supprt aanu.2013 il drisyam muthal aanu mammootty ee pariapadi thudangiyathu. jithu vine vittittu aa shibu vinte movie il act cheythu. kurekkoodi cheruppkaran athanennu thonnikkanum :Tasty:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Sathyan - Mammootty movie upekshittonnumilla............ 
Hopefully next movie athu thanne aavum.

Sachi ikkayude aduthu paranja kadha Driving licenceinte aanu.  Athu ikka cheyathirunathu nannayi enna abhiprayam aanu ippozum enikkullathu.  






> Mammookka Sathyan padam ozhivakkiyenkil pinne enthanavo cheyyan pokunnathu? Oru Mammookka -Sathyan padam varunnu ennu kettappol ethra mathram santhoshichathu aanu. Varunna nalla project okke cheyyathe paranju vittonam. Sachiye ingane paranju vitti... ini sachiyude koode oru padam cheyyanam ennu vicharichal nadakkumo? Iniyenkilum padikkatte.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> sathyan movie upekshichenkil athu valiya nashtam thanne aanu,orupadu families ippozhum sathyan movies istapedunnu. mammootty 2010 sesham nashtamayathum families supprt aanu.2013 il drisyam muthal aanu mammootty ee pariapadi thudangiyathu. jithu vine vittittu aa shibu vinte movie il act cheythu. kurekkoodi cheruppkaran athanennu thonnikkanum


Praise the lord cheythathinu ore oru karanam Paul Zacharia aanu. Pinne oru puthu mukha samvidhayakan akumbol ayalude adyathe padthiloode alle kazhivu ariyan pattoo? Appo pathivu pole viswasichathinu kuttam parayan pattilla. Cinema irangunnathu vare enikkum pratheeksha ulla cinema aayirunnu, zachariayude katha karanam. Pinne drishyavum padam ishtappedathathu kondu reject cheythathallallo. Samayam aanu chodichathu. Pinne padam on ayappazhum meenaye suggest cheyyuka okke undayallo. 
Pakshe Sathyan padam upekshichal athinu oru nyayeekaranavum illaa. Athu nadakkum ennu thanne pratheekshikkunnu. Ini Jayaramine nannaakkan aanu theerumanam enkil enthenkilum kanikkatte.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Sathyan - Mammootty movie upekshittonnumilla............ 
> Hopefully next movie athu thanne aavum.
> 
> Sachi ikkayude aduthu paranja kadha Driving licenceinte aanu.  Athu ikka cheyathirunathu nannayi enna abhiprayam aanu ippozum enikkullathu.


Jayaraminu koduthu ennokke pala idathum kandu. 

DL reject cheythenkilum Sachiyude aduthu encouraging aayittu oru nilapadu eduthirunnenkil mattoru katha vechu enkilum oru project undayene.

----------


## ALEXI

> Jayaraminu koduthu ennokke pala idathum kandu. 
> 
> DL reject cheythenkilum Sachiyude aduthu encouraging aayittu oru nilapadu eduthirunnenkil mattoru katha vechu enkilum oru project undayene.


*Badusha Production Controller*

സച്ചിയേട്ടാ.. വിട...

കലയുടെയും കാഴ്ചയുടെയും അപ്പുറമുള്ള ഏതോ ലോകത്തേക്ക് നമ്മുടെ പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട സച്ചിയേട്ടൻ മറഞ്ഞു, ഒരുപാടു കഥകൾ ബാക്കി വച്ച്, ഒരു പാട് സ്വപ്നങ്ങൾ അവശേഷിപ്പിച്ച് ..

സച്ചിയേട്ടനെ അറിഞ്ഞവർക്കും മനസി ലാക്കിയവർക്കും ധാരാളം അനുഭവകഥകൾ പറയാനുണ്ടാകും, അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻ്റെ സ്നേഹത്തെക്കുറിച്ചും കരുതലിനെക്കുറിച്ചുമൊക്കെ. അതുപോലെ എനിക്കുമുണ്ട് പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട സച്ചിയേട്ടനെക്കുറിച്ചു പറയാൻ ധാരാളം.

സച്ചിയേട്ടനെ വളരെക്കാലം മുമ്പേ അറിയാമെങ്കിലും കൂടുതൽ അടുക്കുന്നത് കാഷ്മീരിലെ ഷോപ്പിയാനിൽ മേജർ രവി സാറിൻ്റെ പിക്കറ്റ് 43 എന്ന സിനിമയുടെ സെറ്റിൽ വച്ചാണ്. ഒരാഴ്ചയോളം സച്ചിയേട്ടൻ അവിടെ വന്നിട്ടുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. എപ്പോഴും ഞങ്ങൾ ഒന്നിച്ചായിരുന്നു. എന്തുണ്ടെങ്കിലും ഞാനുമായി പങ്കിടുമായിരുന്നു. അദ്ദേഹം ചെയ്യുന്ന സിനിമ തന്നെയായിരുന്നു മുഖ്യ സംസാരവിഷയം. ഒരു ദിവസം ഞാൻ ചോദിച്ചു. ചേട്ടൻ ആദ്യമായി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന സിനിമ ഞാനല്ലേ ചെയ്യുന്നത്. അപ്പോൾ അദ്ദേഹം പറഞ്ഞു, അയ്യോ അതല്ലടാ.. ഇത്തവണ വേറെയാൾക്കാരാ ചെയ്യുന്നത്.
ഇനിയൊരു സിനിമ ചെയ്യുമ്പോൾ അത് നീയായിരുക്കും ചെയ്യുന്നത്. അതിൽ ഒരു സംശയവും ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കില്ല. അതിനു ശേഷം സച്ചിയേട്ടൻ്റെ സിനിമ അനാർക്കലി ലക്ഷദ്വീപിൽ തുടങ്ങി. ഒരു ദിവസം പൃഥ്വിരാജിനെ കാണുന്നതിനായി ഞാനും ലക്ഷദ്വീപിലെത്തി. ഒരാഴ്ച അവിടെ തങ്ങി. അന്നും സച്ചിയേട്ടനുമായി ഏറ്റവും വലിയ കൂട്ട് എനിക്കായിരുന്നു. പിന്നീട് നാട്ടിൽ വന്നു. മിക്കപ്പോഴും വിളിക്കും. അദ്ദേഹം പറഞ്ഞതുപോലെ അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻ്റെ അടുത്ത സിനിമയിൽ, അയ്യപ്പനും കോശിയിൽ ഞാൻ വർക്ക് ചെയ്തു. സച്ചിയേട്ടനുമായി കൂടുതൽ അടുത്തു. വളരെ ആസ്വദിച്ച് തന്നെ ഷൂട്ട് തീർത്തു. പടം വലിയ ഹിറ്റായി. റിലീസിൻ്റെ അന്ന് ഞങ്ങൾ ഒരു ഫ്ളാറ്റിൽ ഇരിക്കുകയാണ്. എല്ലായിടത്തു നിന്നും പടത്തിന് ഗംഭീര റിപ്പോർട്ട്. അപ്പാൾ സച്ചിയേട്ടൻ എൻ്റെയടുത്ത് വന്നിരുന്നു. അപ്പോൾ ഞാൻ ചോദിച്ചു, പടം ഒക്കെ ഹിറ്റല്ലേ .. നമുക്ക് ചെലവൊന്നുമില്ലേ..? നിനക്ക് ഞാൻ എന്താ തരിക എന്നു പറഞ്ഞു പരതി. എന്നിട്ട് അദ്ദേഹം ഉപയോഗിച്ച വാച്ച് ഊരി എനിക്കു കെട്ടിത്തന്നു.

അയ്യപ്പനും കോശിയുടെ സെറ്റിൽ വച്ചു തന്നെ അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻ്റെ ഭാവി പരിപാടികൾ എന്നോടു പങ്കുവച്ചിരുന്നു. അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻ്റെ വലിയ സ്വപ്നമായിരുന്നു ഒരു പ്രൊഡക്ഷൻ കമ്പനി തുടങ്ങുക എന്നത്. അങ്ങനെയൊരു കമ്പനി തുടങ്ങിയാൽ നീ എൻ്റെ കൂടെ നിൽക്കില്ലേ എന്നെന്നോടു ചോദിച്ചു. ഞാൻ റെഡിയെന്നും പറഞ്ഞു. ആ കമ്പനിയുടെ ആദ്യ സിനിമ തന്നെ സച്ചിയേട്ടൻ്റെ അസോസിയേറ്റായ ജയൻ നമ്പ്യാർക്കു വേണ്ടിയുള്ള തായിരുന്നു. അതേക്കുറിച്ച് സച്ചിയേട്ടൻ പറഞ്ഞു, ജയൻ്റെ സിനിമയുടെ തിരക്കഥ ഞാൻ ചെയ്യും. അതിൻ്റെ പ്രൊഡക്ഷൻ വേണ്ടിയുള്ള കാര്യങ്ങൾ നീ മുന്നോട്ടു നീക്കിക്കോളൂ ,ഞാൻ ഒന്നിലും ഇടപെടില്ല എല്ലാം നീ തന്നെ ചെയ്യണം. സംവിധായകനായി അഡ്വാൻസ് വാങ്ങിയ സിനിമകളുണ്ട്. അത് എനിക്ക് ചെയ്തു കൊടുക്കണം.

ആ ഉത്തരവാദിത്വം എന്നെ ഏല്പിച്ചു. ആ സിനിമയ്ക്കു വേണ്ടിയുള്ള പണിപ്പുരയിലായിരുന്നു ഞാൻ. ഈയിടെയായി അദ്ദേഹം എന്നും തന്നെ വിളിക്കും. അങ്ങോട്ടുമിങ്ങോട്ടും കാണും. സിനിമയുടെ കാര്യങ്ങൾക്കായും വ്യക്തിപരമായ കാര്യങ്ങൾക്കായും ഞങ്ങൾ നിരന്തരം കണ്ടു.
എന്നെ സച്ചിയേട്ടൻ രണ്ടു തരത്തിലാണ് വിളിക്കുന്നത്. ബാദുമോനെ ടാ.... എന്നായിരിക്കും ചിലപ്പോൾ വിളിക്കുന്നത്. സ്നേഹം കൂടുമ്പോൾ എടാ ബാദുക്കുട്ടാ എന്നാണ് വിളിക്കാറ്.

അങ്ങനെ ഒരു ദിവസം തന്നെ വിളിച്ചു. എടാ ബാദുക്കുട്ടാ .. ഒരുഗ്രൻ ഐറ്റം (കഥയുടെ ത്രെഡ്) കിട്ടിയിട്ടുണ്ട്. നീ വാ .. ഞാൻ അവിടെ ചെന്ന് അത് കേട്ടു. എന്ത് ഐറ്റം കിട്ടിയാലും ഞാൻ ഒരാളുടെ അടുത്ത് പറയും.. ഞാൻ ചോദിച്ചു, ആരാണത്.? പൃഥ്വിരാജായിരുന്നു അത്. രാജുവിനെ വിളിച്ചു പറഞ്ഞിട്ട് ഞാൻ നിന്നെ വിളിച്ചോളാം എന്നദ്ദേഹം പറഞ്ഞു. ഞങ്ങളോട് പറഞ്ഞിട്ടാണ് ജയനോടു പോലും സച്ചിയേട്ടൻ സബ്ജക്ട് സംസാരിക്കുന്നത്.

*അതുപോലെ അയ്യപ്പനും കോശി നടക്കുന്നതിനിടെ ഒരുദിവസം എന്നെ വിളിച്ചിട്ട് പറഞ്ഞു, നീയൊരു ടൈറ്റിൽ ബ്ലോക്ക് ചെയ്തിട്ട്. ബ്രിഗൻ്റ് എന്നായിരുന്നു ടൈറ്റിൽ. എങ്ങനെയുണ്ട് പേര് എന്നദ്ദേഹം ചോദിച്ചു, ഞാൻ പറഞ്ഞു, ഉഗ്രൻ , എന്താണ് സംഭവം എന്നു ചോദിച്ചപ്പോൾ അദ്ദേഹം പറഞ്ഞു,

പടം നീ ഞെട്ടും. ആരൊക്കെയാണ് ഇതിൽ അഭിനയിക്കുന്നത് എന്നറിയാമോ? മമ്മുക്ക ഹീറോ. കൂടെ പൃഥ്വിരാജ്, ബിജു മേനോൻ , ടൊവിനോ, ആസിഫ് അലി... എന്നിവർ ഉണ്ടാകും. അതൊരു ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ സിനിമയായിരിക്കും. മമ്മുക്കയുടെ ഒരു ലുക്ക് ഒക്കെ എന്നോട് പറയുകയും ചെയ്തു. കഴിഞ്ഞ ഡിസംബറിലായിരുന്നു ബ്രിഗൻ്റിൻ്റെ കാര്യം എന്നാട് പറഞ്ഞത്.*

ബിജു മേനോനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരു സിനിമയും അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻ്റെ മനസിലുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. അതിൻ്റെ കഥാതന്തു എന്നോടു പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു.

*കഴിഞ്ഞ തവണ ശസ്ത്രക്രിയ കഴിഞ്ഞ് ഒരു ദിവസം എന്നെ വിളിച്ചു; എടാ ഞാൻ ഒരു കഥ മമ്മൂക്കയോട് പറഞ്ഞാൽ അദ്ദേഹം കേൾക്കുമോ? അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് തിരക്കുള്ള സമയമാണോ ഇപ്പോൾ ..? ഞാൻ പറഞ്ഞു, സച്ചിയേട്ടൻ പറഞ്ഞാൽ മമ്മുക്ക കേൾക്കാതിരിക്കുമോ?

മമ്മുക്കയുടെ അടുത്തു നമുക്കൊരു സബ്ജക്ട് പറയാനുണ്ട്. ഒരു താരം കൂടിയുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ മമ്മുക്ക അഭിനയിക്കുമോ? കഥയിൽ ആവശ്യമാണെങ്കിൽ മമ്മുക്ക തയാറാകും എന്നു ഞാനും പറഞ്ഞു.

ബ്രിഗൻ്റിനെക്കുറിച്ചായിരിക്കാം ഒരു പക്ഷേ സച്ചിയേട്ടൻ മമ്മുക്കയോട് പറയാനിരുന്നത്.*

അതിനിടെയാണ് എൻ്റെ ജന്മദിനമെത്തിയത്. എന്നെ സ്നേഹത്തോടെ വിളിച്ചു കൊണ്ടാണ് ആ ആശംസ വീഡിയോ രൂപത്തിൽ എനിക്കയച്ചത്.

ഇത്തവണ സർജറിക്കു പോകും മുമ്പും വിളിച്ചിരുന്നു. എനിക്കും ഒരു സർജറിയുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. അക്കാര്യവും ഞാൻ സച്ചിയേട്ടനോടു പറഞ്ഞു. കുഴപ്പമില്ല, നമുക്ക് രണ്ടു പേർക്കും സർജറിയൊക്കെ കഴിഞ്ഞ് റീ ഫ്രഷായി തിരിച്ചു വരാം , എന്നിട്ട് ഭാവി പരിപാടികൾ ചെയ്യാം എന്നു സച്ചിയേട്ടനും പറഞ്ഞു.

സ്വന്തമായി ഒരു വില്ല ഉണ്ടാക്കുക എന്നത് അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻ്റെ വലിയ സ്വപ്നമായിരുന്നു.

ഒരു പാട് സ്വപ്നങ്ങൾ അദ്ദേഹം എന്നോട് പറഞ്ഞു, അതിൽ ഒന്നെങ്കിലും സാധിച്ചു കൊടുക്കാൻ എനിക്കാവട്ടെ....

മരണം ഇങ്ങനെയൊക്കെയാണ് എന്ന് സ്വയം ആശ്വസിക്കാൻ നമുക്ക് പറയാം.. എന്നാൽ എത്ര ക്രൂരമായിട്ടാണ് ആ മനുഷ്യൻ്റെ ജീവൻ മരണം തട്ടിയെടുത്തത്. എത്രയോ കഥകൾ, തിരക്കഥകൾ, സിനിമകൾ ... മലയാളികൾക്കായി അദ്ദേഹം മനസ്സിൽ നൂറ്റെടുത്തു.

ബാദു മോനെ.. ബാദുക്കുട്ടാ... എന്നുള്ള വിളിക്ക് ഇനിയെൻ്റെ സച്ചിയേട്ടനില്ലല്ലോ ..!

ഈ വേർപാട് സഹിക്കാവുന്ന തിലും അപ്പുറം
പ്രണാമം സച്ചിയേട്ടാ

----------


## Abin thomas

> Jayaraminu koduthu ennokke pala idathum kandu. 
> 
> DL reject cheythenkilum Sachiyude aduthu encouraging aayittu oru nilapadu eduthirunnenkil mattoru katha vechu enkilum oru project undayene.


Jayaram project vere anu.ikka schedule maran chance und.age 65+ anu.safety nokkiyal kuttam parayan pattilla.so ee vimarshanam onnum karyamilla.covid mariyale ini cinema ullu.

Ee avasthayil enthelum impact undakkan pattunnath low budget thriller filmsinanu.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Brigant........

Ini aa script Ranjith Cheyyum ennu karutham..............




> Jayaraminu koduthu ennokke pala idathum kandu. 
> 
> DL reject cheythenkilum Sachiyude aduthu encouraging aayittu oru nilapadu eduthirunnenkil mattoru katha vechu enkilum oru project undayene.

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## frincekjoseph

Ithinte koode randu maynayude padavum undayirunnallo??




>

----------


## frincekjoseph

Tripod onnu kalumel aano vechirikkunathu atho illusion aano?

----------


## wideeyes

> Tripod onnu kalumel aano vechirikkunathu atho illusion aano?


സ്വന്തം കാലിൽ നിൽക്കാൻ കഴിയാത്തവർക്ക് ഒരു സഹായം, അത് മമ്മൂക്ക സ്ഥിരം ചെയ്യുന്നതാണ്

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ohh Symobolical representation.......




> സ്വന്തം കാലിൽ നിൽക്കാൻ കഴിയാത്തവർക്ക് ഒരു സഹായം, അത് മമ്മൂക്ക സ്ഥിരം ചെയ്യുന്നതാണ്

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ithinte koode randu maynayude padavum undayirunnallo??


ithu Mammootty thread alle, Myna thread allallo  :rules:

----------


## Naradhan

> Ithinte koode randu maynayude padavum undayirunnallo??


Ee telescopic gun okke vechu eduthittum valya gunam onnum illallo ...  :Sad:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ee telescopic gun okke vechu eduthittum valya gunam onnum illallo ...


Myna-kku athrayokkeye glamour undavoo.
Naale Mayilinteyo Panchavarnna thathayudeyo padam pidikkatte.

----------


## Naradhan

> Myna-kku athrayokkeye glamour undavoo.
> Naale Mayilinteyo Panchavarnna thathayudeyo padam pidikkatte.


Photoshopilekku onnu kayattiyirunnel shahrukh khane pole irunnene ...  :rules:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Mammootty eduthaa padavum matullavar kanatte.............
Angineyengilum njan edutha photos kandu enikku aswasikamallo



> ithu Mammootty thread alle, Myna thread allallo

----------


## frincekjoseph

Pakshe aa photom telescopic gun vechu eduthathall...... mammottyude padam eduthavan mobilil edutha myna aanu athu 




> Ee telescopic gun okke vechu eduthittum valya gunam onnum illallo ...

----------


## Perumthachan

loved it!

----------


## Basil369

A good book is like a beloved. It elicits beautiful memories of sweet nothings. Of love. Of belonging. Of the smell of its being. Of lines that were left unsaid. As we celebrate a week of books and reading, here is a special treat for you. 

Our beloved Mammukka talks about the joy of books and his favorite books. He also reads a few lines from a book he holds dear.

https://youtu.be/pln0I7BdJlA

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Thevalliparamban

Ivide aarokkeyo palappozhum paranju kettittulla book aanallo.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Super Look



>

----------


## kevin

> 


thalle machaan machaan ...
kayyil ittikora... ithu pole onnu randennam cinema aakkiyekkam ennangu kattayam kettumo annan.. ittikora online series aakkan pattiya item aanu..

----------


## wideeyes

> would have preferred ikka to hold a subash chandran or a kr meera or a vj james or a indugopan... holding ittikora... hmm! 
> reminded me of the days when i read phantom or mandrake comics in manorama sunday supplement...
> just my opinion, don't hit me!


ov വിജയനും അടുത്തുണ്ട്, അതിനടിയിൽ ചിലപ്പോൾ കാണും മനുഷ്യന് ഒരാമുഖവും , ആരാച്ചാരും , നിരീശ്വരനുമൊക്കെ

----------


## Rachu

> loved it!


Vaayichu kekkumbo enthoru bhangi.. rassaayittundu  :Smile:

----------


## Naradhan

> Vaayichu kekkumbo enthoru bhangi.. rassaayittundu


Athe .... Thaalathil bhaavathode vaayichu kelkkunathu nalla rasamaanu ....

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ShahSM

> 


അതിൽ പറഞ്ഞ ഫസ്റ്റ് കാര്യത്തിൻ്റെ പടം എവിടേലും കെടപ്പുണ്ടോ?😛

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

@ mammooka's home

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

*'ഒരുകാലത്ത് രവിയായും നൈസാമലിയായും അള്ളാപ്പിച്ചയായും എന്നെ സങ്കല്പിക്കാറുണ്ടായിരുന്നു'*
*ഒ*.വി. വിജയന്*. പകരക്കാരില്ലാത്ത സാഹിത്യകാരന്*. 'ഖസാക്കിന്റെ ഇതിഹാസം' എഴുതിയെന്നതിനാല്* അദ്ദേഹത്തിനെ നമുക്ക് ഇതിഹാസകഥാകാരന്* എന്നു വിളിക്കാം.
'ഖസാക്കിന്റെ ഇതിഹാസം' ഒരുപക്ഷേ, ഒ.വി. വിജയന്റെ മറ്റൊരു പേരായി നമുക്ക് തോന്നിയേക്കാം. മലയാളസാഹിത്യാസ്വാദനത്തിന്റെ പാരമ്യതയിലാണ് ഖസാക്ക് എന്റെ മുന്നിലേക്ക് എത്തുന്നത്. ഖസാക്കിന്റെ പുനര്*വായനകളില്* എപ്പോഴും അദ്ഭുതം തോന്നിയ ഒരു കാര്യം രവിയാണോ അള്ളാപ്പിച്ച മൊല്ലാക്കയാണോ നൈസാമലിയാണോ ആരാണ് അതിലെ പ്രധാനകഥാപാത്രം എന്നതാണ്. അള്ളാപ്പിച്ച മൊല്ലാക്കയുടെയും നൈസാമലിയുടെയും മൈമൂനയുടെയും കഥയല്ലേ ഖസാക്കിന്റെ ഇതിഹാസം? രവിയെ പലപ്പോഴും ഒരു കാഴ്ചക്കാരനോ സാക്ഷിയോ ആയി പല അവസ്ഥകളിലും തോന്നിട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്. ഖസാക്കിന്റെ ഇതിഹാസം ഒരു അതിര്*രേഖയാണ്. മലയാള നോവല്* സാഹിത്യം അതിനുമുമ്പും ശേഷവും എന്ന് വിഭജിച്ചുകിടക്കുന്നു.
വിജയന്റെ ഭാഷ! അന്നുവരെ നമ്മള്* വായിച്ചിരുന്ന ഭാഷയിലല്ല അദ്ദേഹം എഴുതിയത്. ഭാഷ കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്യുന്നതില്* അദ്ദേഹം പുലര്*ത്തിയ വ്യത്യസ്തത പുതുമയായിരുന്നു. 'ധര്*മപുരാണം' ഉദാഹരണം.
സത്യസന്ധതയില്* ഊന്നിയ രചനകളാണ് വിജയന്റെ സവിശേഷത എന്നു പറയാം. കുട്ടിക്കാലങ്ങളിലും മുതിര്*ന്നപ്പോഴും അഭിനയഭ്രാന്തുകളിലൂടെ സഞ്ചരിക്കുമ്പോള്* വിജയന്റെ പല കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളായും ഞാന്* എന്നെത്തന്നെ സങ്കല്പിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. ഒരുകാലത്ത് രവിയായും നൈസാമലിയായും പിന്നീടൊരു ഘട്ടത്തില്* അള്ളാപ്പിച്ചയായും എന്നെ സങ്കല്പിക്കാറുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. വെള്ളായിയപ്പനെയും കുഞ്ഞുണ്ണിനായരെയുമൊക്കെ സിനിമയായി കാണാന്* ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നവരുണ്ടാവാം. അങ്ങനെ സംഭവിക്കട്ടെ എന്ന് പ്രത്യാശിക്കാം. വിജയനെ ഒരിക്കല്* നേരില്* കാണാനുള്ള അവസരമുണ്ടായി എന്നല്ലാതെ വ്യക്തിപരമായ ബന്ധങ്ങളില്ല. കോട്ടയത്ത് അദ്ദേഹം സഹോദരിയുടെ വീട്ടില്* വിശ്രമിക്കുമ്പോള്* അതുവഴി പോകുന്നതിനിടയില്* ഞാനദ്ദേഹത്തെ പോയി കണ്ടു. കുറച്ചു പുസ്തകങ്ങള്* ഒപ്പിട്ടു തന്നു. ആ പുസ്തങ്ങളും ആ സന്ദര്*ശനത്തിന്റെ ഓര്*മയും ഇന്നും ഒരു നിധിപോലെ സൂക്ഷിക്കുന്നു.
മാതൃഭൂമിയുടെ യാത്ര മാഗസിനുവേണ്ടി തസ്രാക്ക് സന്ദര്*ശിക്കുകയും അവിടത്തെ പള്ളിക്കൂടവും പരിസരങ്ങളുമെല്ലാം ക്യാമറയില്* പകര്*ത്തുകയും ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. ഓരോ വായനക്കാരനും ഓരോ തസ്രാക്കാകും മനസ്സില്* കാണുന്നത്. ആ സാഹിത്യ മഹാപുരുഷന്റെ ഓര്*മകള്*ക്ക് മുന്നില്* നമ്രശിരസ്*കനായി നില്*ക്കുന്നു.

----------


## BangaloreaN

*ഖസാക്കിന്റെ ഇതിഹാസമുദ്രകള്* തേടി തസ്രാക്കിലേക്ക് മഹാനടന്റെ സഞ്ചാരം*


ഇതിഹാസത്തിന് ഈറ്റുനിലമൊരുക്കിയ ഞാറ്റുപുര ഇന്നും അതേപടിയുണ്ട്. പുല്ലു നിറഞ്ഞ തൊടിയുടെ നടുവില്* അതൊരു പുരാതന സ്മാരകംപോലെ തോന്നിച്ചു.




















_"കൊട്ടിയടഞ്ഞ വാതിലില്* രവി ഇത്തിരി നേരം നോക്കി. കുടയും സഞ്ചിയുമായി ഇറങ്ങുമ്പോള്* ഒരു നിമിഷത്തേക്ക് രവി കണ്ണുകള്* ചിമ്മി. സായാഹ്ന യാത്രകളുടെ അച്ഛാ, രവി പറഞ്ഞു. വിട തരുക. മന്ദാരത്തിന്റെ ഇലകള്* ചേര്*ത്തുതുന്നിയ ഈ പുനര്*ജനിയുടെ കൂടുവിട്ട് ഞാന്* വിണ്ടും യാത്രയാവുകയാണ്."_
മനസില്* കൊത്തിവെച്ചതുപോലെ ഇപ്പോഴുമുണ്ട് ആ വരികള്*. പഠിക്കുന്ന കാലത്താണ് ആദ്യം 'ഖസാക്കിന്റെ ഇതിഹാസം വായിച്ചത്, പടിക്കല്* മാതൃഭൂമി ആഴ്ചപ്പതിപ്പ് വന്നു വീഴുന്ന ആ പുലരികളായിരുന്നു വായനയില്* എന്റെ സൂര്യോദയങ്ങള്*. പുനര്*വായനകളില്* ഖസാക്ക് പിന്നെയും പിന്നെയും എന്നെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിച്ചു. ഇതിഹാസത്തിന്റെ മണ്ണിലേക്ക് ഒരിക്കലെങ്കിലും ഒന്നു പോവണമെന്ന് അന്നേ മോഹിച്ചതാണ്. കിഴക്കന്* കാറ്റും പരുമഴയും കന്നിനിലമൊരുക്കിയ കഥയിലേക്ക് കഥാപാത്രങ്ങള്* കയറിവന്നത് അവിടെ നിന്നാണ് -തസ്രാക്ക്.
പാലക്കാട് 'വണ്*വേ ടിക്കറ്റ് എന്ന സിനിമയുടെ ലൊക്കേഷനില്* നിന്ന് ഇറങ്ങുമ്പോള്* ഞാന്* ഒ.വി. വിജയനെക്കുറിച്ച് ആലോചിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു. വാക്കുകളും വരകളും കൊണ്ട് തലമുറകളുടെ മനസില്* തന്റെ കയ്യൊപ്പിട്ട ഒരാള്*. ദൂര മുഴുത്ത രാഷ്ട്രീയത്തിന്റെ കെട്ടുകാഴ്ചകളിലേക്ക് കറുത്ത ഫലിതത്തിന്റെ ശരമാരി. സാഹിത്യത്തില്* പുതിയൊരു വഴി തെളിച്ച സര്*ഗശോഭ. അപൂര്*വ്വതകളുള്ള ആ ജീനിയസിനു മുന്നില്* കാലദേശങ്ങള്* ശ്രമിച്ചു നിന്നു. അദ്ദേഹത്തെ കാണാന്* മോഹിച്ച് ഒരിക്കല്* ഞാന്* പോയിട്ടുണ്ട്. കോട്ടയത്തെ വിട്ടില്* സംസാരിക്കാന്* വയ്യാതെ വിശ്രമിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു. സൗമ്യമായ ഒരു പുഞ്ചിരി മാത്രം ചുണ്ടില്*. ആ മൗനസാന്നിധ്യം തന്നെ ഒരു ഭാഗ്യമായി ഞാന്* കണ്ടു. രണ്ടു പുസ്തകങ്ങള്* ഒപ്പിട്ട് നല്*കി എന്നെ സ്*നേഹപൂര്*വ്വം യാത്രയാക്കി. 
എന്റെ അഭിനയയാത്രയിലെ പതിരുകള്* പേറിക്കൊഴിക്കുമ്പോള്* മനസില്* ചേര്*ത്തു പിടിക്കുന്ന ചില കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ സമ്മാനിച്ചത് നമ്മുടെ പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട സാഹിത്യകാരന്മാരാണ്. വൈക്കം മുഹമ്മദ് ബഷീറും എംടി യും ഉള്*പ്പെടെയുള്ളവര്*. കരുത്തും കാതലുമുള്ള ആ വേഷങ്ങള്* എനിക്ക് അത്രമേല്* ഇഷ്ടമാണ്. അതെന്റെ സുകൃതം. കഥകള്* വായിക്കുമ്പോള്* ഞാന്* ആ താളുകളില്* എന്നെ തിരഞ്ഞു. ചിലപ്പോള്* ഞാന്* കഥയില്* ഒരാളായി. 'കാലം' വായിക്കുമ്പോള്* സേതുവായി സ്വയം സങ്കല്*പിച്ചു. ഖസാക്കില്* രവിയായും. ശമിക്കാത്ത ജീവിതാസക്തികളിലും നിരാസത്തിലും ചാഞ്ചാടുന്ന രവിയെ എന്റെ  മനസിന്റെ അടരുകളിലെവിടെയോ ഞാന്* കണ്ടു. അതിലെ പേരുകള്* പോലും അത്ര അടുപ്പമുള്ളതായിരുന്നു. നാട്ടിലെ അപ്പു എന്ന ചങ്ങാതിക്ക് അപ്പുക്കിളിയെന്ന് അന്നൊരിക്കല്* ഞാന്* പേരിട്ടു.

തസ്രാക്കിലേക്ക് 10 കിലോമീറ്റര്* ദൂരമേയുള്ളൂ. പാലക്കാടു നിന്ന് പുതുനഗരത്തേക്കുള്ള വഴി. കനാല്* പാലം ബസ്റ്റോപ്പിന് അരികില്* വിളര്*ത്ത നിറത്തില്* ബോര്*ഡ്. ഇതിഹാസത്തിന്റെ നാട്ടിലേക്ക് സ്വാഗതം. തസ്രാക്ക് സാഹിത്യ പ്രണയികള്*ക്ക് ഒരു തീര്*ത്ഥാടനകേന്ദ്രമാണ്. എത്രയോ വര്*ഷങ്ങള്* കൊഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടും അവര്* വന്നു കൊണ്ടേയിരിക്കുന്നു. മലയാളികള്* മാത്രമല്ല മറുനാട്ടുകാരും വിദേശികളും. ഇപ്പോള്* അവരില്* ഒരാളായി ഞാനും. തസ്രാക്കിന് ഇതൊക്കെ പഴക്കമായിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു. വിസ്മയം തേടുന്ന കണ്ണുകളുമായി എത്തുന്ന സ്വപ്നസഞ്ചാരികള്*ക്ക് എല്ലാം പറഞ്ഞു കൊടുക്കാന്* നാട്ടുകാര്*ക്കറിയാം.
മുന്നില്* നോക്കെത്താദൂരത്തേക്ക് പരന്നു കിടക്കുന്ന ഗ്രാമവിശാലത. അപ്പുറം നേര്*ത്ത നിഴലുപോലെ മലനിരകള്*. തെല്ലുമുമ്പു പെയ്ത വേനല്* മഴയില്* തസ്രാക്ക് നനഞ്ഞു കിടന്നു. പെയ്യാന്* വെമ്പുന്ന മേഘക്കീറുകള്*ക്കിടയില്* സൂര്യന്* ചുവന്നു കലങ്ങുന്നു. ഓര്*മ്മകള്* ഞാന്* ഒന്നുകൂടി ചേര്*ത്തു വെച്ചു. ഗ്രാമത്തിന്റെ സ്ഥലരാശിയില്* കാലത്തിന്റെ കുസൃതികള്*. വര്*ഷം കുളിര്*പ്പിച്ചു. കിഴക്കന്* കാറ്റ് വീശുന്ന കരിമ്പനക്കൂട്ടങ്ങള്* ഇന്ന് ഏറെയില്ല. തെങ്ങുകളുടെ അധിനിവേശമാണ്. ഉഴുതുമറിച്ച നിലങ്ങളില്* നിന്ന് ചേറു പുരണ്ട് കയറിവരുന്ന ട്രാക്ടറുകള്*, കാറ്റിന് കാതോര്*ക്കുന്ന തെങ്ങിന്* തലപ്പുകളിലേക്ക് പറന്നിറങ്ങുന്ന വയല്*ക്കൊറ്റികള്*, പുരകളുടെ ഉമ്മറക്കോലായില്* നാട്ടുവര്*ത്തമാനം പറഞ്ഞ് മുടിവിടര്*ത്തുന്ന സ്ത്രീകള്*...
അവിടെയാണോ ആ ഓത്തുപള്ളി?: നാട്ടുകാരനോട് യാത്രികന്റെ സംശയം
കാലത്തിന്* മിടിപ്പുകള്* എവിടെയോ പതറിത്തെറിച്ച് നില്*ക്കുംപോലെ. നീല ഞരമ്പോടിയ അരക്കെട്ടിലെ രതിയും സര്*പ്പദംശനം കാത്തുകിടക്കുന്ന ജീവിതവിരക്തിയും ഭാവനയുടെ ജീവബിന്ദുക്കളായി ഉണര്*ന്നതിവിടെയാണ്. ഇരുള്* മൂടിയ രാജാവിന്റെ പള്ളിയില്* പുക ചുറ്റിയ കണ്ണുകളുമായി നൈസാമലി നില്*ക്കുന്നുണ്ടോ? കുളപ്പടവുകള്* കയറി ഈറനുടുത്ത് മൈമൂന വരുന്നുണ്ടോ? ആകാശങ്ങള്*ക്കപ്പുറത്തുനിന്ന് അള്ളാപ്പിച്ച മൊല്ലാക്കയുടെ ബാങ്കുവിളി കേള്*ക്കുന്നുണ്ടോ?
കൊയ്*തൊഴിഞ്ഞ പാടങ്ങള്*ക്കിടയിലൂടെ ഒരു സ്വപ്നാടകനെപ്പോലെ ഞാന്* നടന്നു. മണ്ണിന്റെ വാത്സല്യം നനുത്ത പുല്*നാമ്പുകളായി എന്നെ തൊട്ടു. തലയുയര്*ത്തിനില്*ക്കുന്ന ഒറ്റയാന്* കരിമ്പനകള്*ക്കു പിന്നില്* സൂര്യന്* പതിയെ മറയുകയാണ്. ക്യാമറ കൈയിലെടുത്തപ്പോള്* മേഞ്ഞു നടക്കുന്ന ആട്ടിന്* പറ്റങ്ങള്* കൗതുകത്തോടെ തലപൊക്കി. കുളക്കരയിലേക്ക് നടക്കുമ്പോള്* വൈക്കോല്* കൂനയുടെ മറവില്* നിന്നും അരയന്നങ്ങള്* കുശലത്തിനെന്നവണ്ണം അരികിലെത്തി. വെള്ളം നിറഞ്ഞ് കുണ്ടും കുഴിയുമായിക്കിടക്കുന്ന ചെറിയ നാട്ടുവഴിയിലൂടെ വണ്ടി നീങ്ങുമ്പോള്* മാഞ്ചുവട്ടില്* കളിക്കുന്ന കുട്ടികള്* കൈവീശി ഓടിയെത്തുന്നു.
ഗ്രാമത്തിന്റെ കുശലം: തസ്രാക്കിലെ ഓരോ ജീവജാലങ്ങളിലുമുണ്ട് ആ പഴയ കനിവും കരുതലുംവഴിയരികില്*ത്തന്നെയാണ് അള്ളാപ്പിച്ച മൊല്ലാക്കയുടെ വീട്. എല്ലാം പഴയതുപോലെ. മേല്*ക്കൂര മാത്രം മാറി. പ നമ്പട്ടക്ക് പകരം ഓട്. നാട്ടുപൂക്കള്* പടര്*ന്ന മുള്ളുവേലി കടന്നെത്തിയപ്പോള്* സ്വീകരിക്കാന്* എല്ലാവരും തിരക്കുകൂട്ടി. അകത്ത് മൊല്ലാക്കയുടെ മകള്* പാത്തുമ്മ വണ്ടിയിടിച്ച് സുഖമില്ലാതെ കിടക്കുകയാണ്. 'ഞാന്* കുഞ്ഞായിരിക്കുമ്പോഴാണ് അദ്ദേഹം തസ്രാക്കില്* വന്നത്. പുസ്തകം ഇറങ്ങിയതോടെ ഞങ്ങളുടെ ഗ്രാമത്തിനും വലിയ പേരായി. ധാരാളം പേര്* വരുന്നുണ്ട്. ഇപ്പോള്* നിങ്ങളും..' വാക്കുകള്* ഇടറുന്നു. പിന്നില്* ജനാലയ്ക്കരികില്* കുട്ടികള്* അമ്പരപ്പോടെ അടക്കം പറയുന്നത് ഞാന്* കേട്ടു 'ന്റെ റബ്ബേ. ഇത് 'കഥ പറയുമ്പോള്*' പോലെയുണ്ടല്ലോ. ഈ ചെറിയ വീട്ടിലേക്ക്...' 
ജീവിക്കുന്ന കഥാപാത്രങ്ങള്*: അള്ളാപ്പിച്ചാ മൊല്ലാക്കയുടെ മകള്* പാത്തുമ്മഉടലഴകിന്* ധാരാളിത്തത്തിന് പൊന്നു വേണ്ടാത്ത മൈമൂനയെ കാണാന്*, നിലാവില്* കബന്ധങ്ങള്* നീരാടാനെത്തുന്ന അറബിക്കളത്തിന്റെ കരയിലൊന്നിരിക്കാന്*... വായനക്കാര്* വരുന്നത് അങ്ങനെയൊക്കെ ആശിച്ചാണ്. താനാണ് മെമുനയെന്നും അപ്പുക്കിളിയെന്നും കരുതുന്നവര്* ഗ്രാമത്തില്* ഏറെയുണ്ടെന്ന് എവിടെയോ ഞാനും വായിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. നോവലില്* സത്യത്തിന്റെയും ഭാവനയുടെയും നേര്*ത്ത അതിരുകള്* എവിടെയാണ് മാഞ്ഞു പോവുന്നത്
കഥയില്* കുഞ്ഞാമിനയെയും അപ്പുക്കിളിയെയും കുരുവിനെയുമൊക്കെ രവി പഠിപ്പിച്ചിരുന്ന ഏകാധ്യാപക വിദ്യാലയം ഇന്നില്ല. കെട്ടിടം പൊളിച്ച ആ ഒഴിഞ്ഞ സ്ഥലത്തിന് അടുത്തു തന്നെയാണ് ഓത്തു പള്ളി. പൗര്*ണ്ണമി രാത്രിയില്* ആയിരത്തിയൊന്ന് കുതിരകളുടെ ഒരു പട ഖസാക്കിലേക്ക് വന്ന കഥ മൊല്ലാക്ക രാവുത്തന്മാരുടെ കുട്ടികള്*ക്ക് പറഞ്ഞുകൊടുത്തത് ഈ തണുത്ത നിലത്തിരുന്നാണ്. പള്ളി ഇപ്പോള്* കോണ്*ക്രീറ്റ് ചെയ്ത് പുതുക്കിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.
പക്ഷേ, വര്*ഷങ്ങളുടെ പ്രകാശവേഗം ഖസാക്ക് അറിയാത്തതുപോലെ. ഇതിഹാസത്തിന് ഈറ്റുനിലമൊരുക്കിയ ഞാറ്റുപുര ഇന്നും അതേപടിയുണ്ട്. പുല്ലു നിറഞ്ഞ തൊടിയുടെ നടുവില്* അതൊരു പുരാതന സ്മാരകംപോലെ തോന്നിച്ചു. നരച്ച മരത്തൂണുകള്*ക്കപ്പുറം കുമ്മായച്ചുമരില്* കുട്ടികള്* കളര്* ചോക്കിലെഴുതിയ കളിവാക്കുകള്*. ഇവിടെ താമസിച്ചിരുന്ന സഹോദരി ശാന്തയ്ക്ക് കൂട്ടായി എത്തിയ മിതഭാഷിയായ അനുജന്* കഥാകൃത്താണെന്ന് ആരും അന്ന് അറിഞ്ഞിരുന്നില്ല. ഗ്രാമത്തിന്റെ സ്വച്ഛതയിലൂടെ ഒരിളംകാറ്റുപോലെ സന്ദേഹിയായി വിജയന്* അലഞ്ഞു നടന്നു. മനുഷ്യരുടെ നോവും കിനാവും ഉള്ളില്* നിറഞ്ഞു...

മുറവും ചൂലുമൊക്കെ അടുക്കി വെച്ച ഉമ്മറത്തേക്ക് കയറുമ്പോള്* വാതില്*പ്പഴുതില്* നിന്ന് ഗൗളികള്* പിടിച്ചോടി. മാറാല നീക്കുമ്പോള്* പ്രാചീനമായ ഒരു ഗന്ധം വന്നു പൊതിയുന്നു. തുരുമ്പിച്ച ആ വാതില്*പ്പുട്ടില്* പതിയെ ഞാന്* തൊട്ടു. ധ്യാനപൂര്*ണമായ ഒരു മഹാമൗനത്തിനൊടുവില്* ഇവിടെവെച്ചാണല്ലോ ആ മനസ്സില്* ഖസാക്ക് പിറന്നത്...
സന്ധ്യയായിരിക്കുന്നു. തിക്കിത്തിരക്കുന്ന ജനക്കൂട്ടത്തിനിടയിലൂടെ കാറില്* കയറുമ്പോള്* ചിലര്* സ്*നേഹത്തോടെ വന്ന് കൈയില്* അമര്*ത്തിപ്പിടിച്ചു. ചുറ്റും ഗ്രാമവിശുദ്ധിയുടെ നിറവോടെ പുഞ്ചിരിക്കുന്ന ഒരുപാട് മുഖങ്ങള്*. കാര്* പതിയെ നീങ്ങി. പിന്നില്* ഖസാക്ക് മഴയാ യി കാത്തു കിടന്നു.
തസ്രാക്ക് (Tazrak)
The Place: A virgin village with lush green paddy fields and ponds in Palakkad district. Better known as Khazak, as renowned writer and cartoonist O.V.Vijayan, conceived the theme of 'The Legends of Khazak', during the times he had spent in Tazrak. A place preferred for literary pilgrimage. 
Location: 10 Km from Plaakkad, by Puthunagaram Road. Ameniites. No hotels except a small tea stail. Stay at Palakkad. Hire a car suitable for bumpy roads.

(മാതൃഭൂമി യാത്രയില്* പ്രസിദ്ധീകരിച്ചത്)

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ithu few years back vanna oru feature alle?




> *ഖസാക്കിന്റെ ഇതിഹാസമുദ്രകള്* തേടി തസ്രാക്കിലേക്ക് മഹാനടന്റെ സഞ്ചാരം*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ഇതിഹാസത്തിന് ഈറ്റുനിലമൊരുക്കിയ ഞാറ്റുപുര ഇന്നും അതേപടിയുണ്ട്. പുല്ലു നിറഞ്ഞ തൊടിയുടെ നടുവില്* അതൊരു പുരാതന സ്മാരകംപോലെ തോന്നിച്ചു.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## ALEXI

> 


Njan upload cheytha video aayirunnu...pazhaya ikka threadil kaananam

Full video

----------


## kandahassan

> Njan upload cheytha video aayirunnu...pazhaya ikka threadil kaananam
> 
> Full video


ibraheemkuttyde vlogil chemba episodes kaanikunund ...athu koode post cheyu  :Band:

----------


## A_One

Mammookka sathyan anthikad movie upekshicho?
mammoottiku pakaram jayaram abinayikum ennoru varthu kanunnu.
enthankilum sathyam undo?

----------


## Abin thomas

> Mammookka sathyan anthikad movie upekshicho?
> mammoottiku pakaram jayaram abinayikum ennoru varthu kanunnu.
> enthankilum sathyam undo?


Sathyan jayaram film und. Athu mammookaye vech plan cheytha project alla.

----------


## kandahassan

Rajamanikyam industry hit alla ennu paranju piller social media yil van pracharanam aanallo ...troll pages il okke Kure post idunnund ..ivanmar Ellam koodi mammottiye bhaviyil sahanadan aakkan ulla plan aanennu thonunnu ..

----------


## kandahassan

Ikkayude prime time il ulla fans 35+ teams onnum social mediyayil active allannu thonunnu . Athinu thazhottu varunna teamsil Kure okke DQ fansilottu kalam maatti ennu thonunnu .

Kashtam thanne .

----------


## Abin thomas

> Rajamanikyam industry hit alla ennu paranju piller social media yil van pracharanam aanallo ...troll pages il okke Kure post idunnund ..ivanmar Ellam koodi mammottiye bhaviyil sahanadan aakkan ulla plan aanennu thonunnu ..


Industry hit allengil alla. Athu industry hit anennu theliyichit innipo onnum nedan illa. Kure per troll itt pulli sahanadan akuvanel angane ariyapedatte.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ikkayude prime time il ulla fans 35+ teams onnum social mediyayil active allannu thonunnu . Athinu thazhottu varunna teamsil Kure okke DQ fansilottu kalam maatti ennu thonunnu .
> 
> Kashtam thanne .


Dq onnum alla matter.2010 nu shesham athibheegara hit undakkan mammookayk kazhinjitilla.after 2012 lalettanum youthanmarum van hittukal undakki. So oru ksheenam social mediayil undakum especially collection tracking discussions oke.

Pinne ipo orale troll cheyuka ennu paranjal oru limitum illa. Thannermathan mathewsinte veetile patti ayit mammoottye vechulla pic angane ponu.lalettanem athu pole trollunnuvarum und.social mediayile ipozhathe trolls palathum kanan thanne asahyam anu.pandokke rasamundarunnu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Rajamanikyam industry hit alla ennu paranju piller social media yil van pracharanam aanallo ...troll pages il okke Kure post idunnund ..ivanmar Ellam koodi mammottiye bhaviyil sahanadan aakkan ulla plan aanennu thonunnu ..


Aaha.. Aagey undayirunna orennam ithayrnu.. Athum ippo illatheaayo  :Sad:  :Crying:  

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Aaha.. Aagey undayirunna orennam ithayrnu.. Athum ippo illatheaayo  
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Pand hitler undarunnu athu last yr illathayi. Ipo manikyavum poyi.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Pand hitler undarunnu athu last yr illathayi. Ipo manikyavum poyi.


Iniyippol kure kazhinjal Ikka janichittillayirunnu ennu koode ezhuthumennu thonnunnu...

----------


## Rachu

> Iniyippol kure kazhinjal Ikka janichittillayirunnu ennu koode ezhuthumennu thonnunnu...


Covid aareyokkeyo kondu pokunnu.. ivanmaareyonnum Coronakku polum venda🤮

----------


## jimmy

> Covid aareyokkeyo kondu pokunnu.. ivanmaareyonnum Coronakku polum venda🤮


sathyam, vedakkaki thanikkakkunna kure fans. ee wikipdea supposed to be authentic portal,but ithu ethu gajapokkirkkum, kallanum, cheaters num kayari irunnu ourulluppumillathe thallal nadathamenkkil ingineyoru portal nt avasyam enthu. ivanmar narakatjil thanne pokum

----------


## MamBlr

If anybody can update, why can't Mammootty fans also try.
Reading this post, I tried and failed. I do not think it is possible for anybody to update. Any payment required?
Or I am not that tech savvy and so I could not get it !




> sathyam, vedakkaki thanikkakkunna kure fans. ee wikipdea supposed to be authentic portal,but ithu ethu gajapokkirkkum, kallanum, cheaters num kayari irunnu ourulluppumillathe thallal nadathamenkkil ingineyoru portal nt avasyam enthu. ivanmar narakatjil thanne pokum

----------


## BangaloreaN

> If anybody can update, why can't Mammootty fans also try.
> Reading this post, I tried and failed. I do not think it is possible for anybody to update. Any payment required?
> Or I am not that tech savvy and so I could not get it !


Anybody can, with or without an account.
But if the edits are not backed by references from reliable sources, the edits will get reverted/removed.

----------


## ShahSM

> Anybody can, with or without an account.
> But if the edits are not backed by references from reliable sources, the edits will get reverted/removed.


അത് അഡ്മിൻ (?) കൂടി അപ്രൂവ് ചെയ്യണ്ടേ? Btw നിങ്ങളും അഡ്മിൻ പാനലിൽ അംഗമല്ലേ?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> അത് അഡ്മിൻ (?) കൂടി അപ്രൂവ് ചെയ്യണ്ടേ? Btw നിങ്ങളും അഡ്മിൻ പാനലിൽ അംഗമല്ലേ?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Admin/ patroller will come in only if the edits violate policy.
Still some others can come and delete our sourced edits, that is the downside of Wiki.

I am not a Wiki admin.

----------


## frincekjoseph

T.K Rajeev Kumar Mammoottye vechu oru Hollywood underworld movie cheyyunnu ennoru news undayirunnallo?
Athine kurichu aarkengilum ariyumo? 
News18 il entho interviewil paranju ennannu kettathu

----------


## frincekjoseph

Lijo Palliserry - Mammooty team up ennum paranju kelkunnundu after "A"

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Kasaba 2 ne patiyokke Jobiyannan paranju thudangiyallo.. Manoramayil news kandu..

----------


## kandahassan

> Kasaba 2 ne patiyokke Jobiyannan paranju thudangiyallo.. Manoramayil news kandu..


WCC ine ellavarum theri parayunna kandappol joby annanu thoni kaanum kasaba 2 irakkiyal ee theri vilikkunnavanmar ellam idichu keri kaanum ennu  :Laughing:

----------


## Abin thomas

> WCC ine ellavarum theri parayunna kandappol joby annanu thoni kaanum kasaba 2 irakkiyal ee theri vilikkunnavanmar ellam idichu keri kaanum ennu


Idichu keri onnum kanoola mister. Social distancing venam🤣

----------


## frincekjoseph

Kasaba 2 varattee..............

----------


## Aivin Alex

> Kasaba 2 varattee..............


Kasaba 2 veranam.. Rajan sachariya is one of my favorite ikka character ❤️

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Yes - my favourite also..... Joby annan paranjittundengil rajan sacria varum......




> Kasaba 2 veranam.. Rajan sachariya is one of my favorite ikka character ❤️
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## wideeyes

> Kasaba 2 veranam.. Rajan sachariya is one of my favorite ikka character ❤️
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk





> Yes - my favourite also..... Joby annan paranjittundengil rajan sacria varum......


നിങ്ങൾ രണ്ട്  പേരും കൂടി പാർവതിയെ കൊണ്ട് ഇക്കയെ ചൂലിനടിപ്പിക്കും അല്ലെ ?

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athinu Kasaba 2 il Paravathy aani heroine 




> നിങ്ങൾ രണ്ട്  പേരും കൂടി പാർവതിയെ കൊണ്ട് ഇക്കയെ ചൂലിനടിപ്പിക്കും അല്ലെ ?

----------


## wideeyes

> Athinu Kasaba 2 il Paravathy aani heroine


സ്ത്രീത്വത്തിനു വിലകൾപ്പിക്കാത്ത സാജൻ സക്കറിയയുടെ  പുരുഷ മേധാവിത്വത്തിനെതിരെ ഒരു തവണ പാർവതി ചൂലെടുത്തത്  സിംഗപ്പൂർ ഡ്രാഗൺ ടിവി യിൽ കാണിച്ചില്ലെ ?

----------


## frincekjoseph

Kaaanichu Kaanichu athinu paravathy chehiyee unthi thalli parayipichathalle? 
Puthiya padathail paravathi akkanu videyayi jeevikkunna rajan sacarica aanu nammukku kanan sadikkukka pakhse oru gathathil parvathi akkante streethawathinu thanne beekshani neridunna samaythau athum WCC polulla oru sangadanayil ninnu thanne aavumbol nammude ikka pazhya rajan sacria aavukayum avide kidannu poondu vilayadukayum cheyunnu
Athaanu story line  :Vandivittu: 




> സ്ത്രീത്വത്തിനു വിലകൾപ്പിക്കാത്ത സാജൻ സക്കറിയയുടെ  പുരുഷ മേധാവിത്വത്തിനെതിരെ ഒരു തവണ പാർവതി ചൂലെടുത്തത്  സിംഗപ്പൂർ ഡ്രാഗൺ ടിവി യിൽ കാണിച്ചില്ലെ ?

----------


## kandahassan

*Rajamanikyam FDFS @ Ragam Theatre Thrissur*

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> WCC ine ellavarum theri parayunna kandappol joby annanu thoni kaanum kasaba 2 irakkiyal ee theri vilikkunnavanmar ellam idichu keri kaanum ennu


Athinte koode venamenkil OTT release um try cheyyamallo..

----------


## kandahassan

> Athinte koode venamenkil OTT release um try cheyyamallo..


kasaba poloru padam mammotty ini cheyilla ..

----------


## frincekjoseph

Joby Annan Paranjal Mammootty athu cheyyum...
Pinne ippo Rajan Scaria kalyanam okke kazinchu nalla kutty aayille?




> kasaba poloru padam mammotty ini cheyilla ..

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Thevalliparamban

Very happy for LJP project if it happens. 
Equally disappointed about dropping Sathyan movie.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Lijo Padavum Sathyan padavum varum.............. No worries




> Very happy for LJP project if it happens. 
> Equally disappointed about dropping Sathyan movie.

----------


## Joseph James

> Rajamanikyam industry hit alla ennu paranju piller social media yil van pracharanam aanallo ...troll pages il okke Kure post idunnund ..ivanmar Ellam koodi mammottiye bhaviyil sahanadan aakkan ulla plan aanennu thonunnu ..


ithilum valya proof swapnangalil maathram  :Grin: 

https://web.archive.org/web/20171206...3001380100.htm

----------


## Oruvan1

> ithilum valya proof swapnangalil maathram 
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20171206...3001380100.htm


lockeril ittu sookshikkenda image

----------


## MamBlr

I think Thommanum Makkalum was a bigger hit than Udayananu Thaaram. But the article tells a different story !




> ithilum valya proof swapnangalil maathram 
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20171206...3001380100.htm

----------


## Thevalliparamban

സത്യൻ അന്തിക്കാട് സിനിമ ഉപേക്ഷിച്ചിട്ടില്ല... ലേറ്റ് ആകുമെന്നെ ഉള്ളൂ!!  :Yahoo: 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...28346894485704

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athalle maashee njan mukalil paranjathu.......



> സത്യൻ അന്തിക്കാട് സിനിമ ഉപേക്ഷിച്ചിട്ടില്ല... ലേറ്റ് ആകുമെന്നെ ഉള്ളൂ!! 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...28346894485704

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Athalle maashee njan mukalil paranjathu.......


Innu ippo sathyan anthikkadu thanne parayunnathu kettappol... 
Anyway happy for that.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Sathyan Anthikadum njanum okke ore wave length aannu  :Vandivittu: 




> Innu ippo sathyan anthikkadu thanne parayunnathu kettappol... 
> Anyway happy for that.

----------


## David999



----------


## frincekjoseph

Porichu..........





>

----------


## kandahassan

vayalar madhavankutty mammukkaye vachu oru OTT platform project cheyyunund ....web series akanam...
ippol scripting il aanu . ibroos blogil ithu paraamarshikkunund

----------


## frincekjoseph

Valayar Madhavankutty - Agnijawala enne mega serial dooradharsanil kanichukondirunnappol Ikkaye vechu oru project okke alochiriunnu.  Onnum nadanilla.

Ikka thanne aayirunnu Agnwijawala serialinte producer 




> vayalar madhavankutty mammukkaye vachu oru OTT platform project cheyyunund ....web series akanam...
> ippol scripting il aanu . ibroos blogil ithu paraamarshikkunund

----------


## David999



----------


## ALEXI

> Valayar Madhavankutty - Agnijawala enne mega serial dooradharsanil kanichukondirunnappol Ikkaye vechu oru project okke alochiriunnu.  Onnum nadanilla.
> 
> Ikka thanne aayirunnu Agnwijawala serialinte producer


Agnijwaala alla Jwaalayaayi

----------


## kandahassan

> Valayar Madhavankutty - Agnijawala enne mega serial dooradharsanil kanichukondirunnappol Ikkaye vechu oru project okke alochiriunnu.  Onnum nadanilla.
> 
> Ikka thanne aayirunnu Agnwijawala serialinte producer





> Agnijwaala alla Jwaalayaayi


agnijwaala  :Laughing:  

btw, ikka respect cheyyuna ettavum best TV director aanu vayalar madhavankutty ennu ee vlog kandappol manasilayi

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ha ha ha athu thanne................  




> Agnijwaala alla Jwaalayaayi

----------


## frincekjoseph

Agnijawlal njan thudangan povunna mega serial aanu heee...  :Vandivittu: 

Aa timil nalla raiting Dooradharsanu undakiya serial ayirunnu athu.  Njan okke kanan irinittundu............




> agnijwaala  
> 
> btw, ikka respect cheyyuna ettavum best TV director aanu vayalar madhavankutty ennu ee vlog kandappol manasilayi

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Kiduvaayittundu..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Agnijawlal njan thudangan povunna mega serial aanu heee... 
> 
> Aa timil nalla raiting Dooradharsanu undakiya serial ayirunnu athu.  Njan okke kanan irinittundu............


Pandu njangalum kandirunna serialaanu Jwaalayaayi..

----------


## kandahassan

> Pandu njangalum kandirunna serialaanu Jwaalayaayi..


hindiyil raamayanavum mahabharathavum shakthimaanum pole malayalathile industry HIT serial aanu jwalayaayi .

ikkaku mudakkiyathinte 10 irattiyolam cash thirichu kitti ennu kettitund . ithinte sequel veendum jwalayaayi athra angu HIT aayila .

----------


## Abin thomas

> hindiyil raamayanavum mahabharathavum shakthimaanum pole malayalathile industry HIT serial aanu jwalayaayi .
> 
> ikkaku mudakkiyathinte 10 irattiyolam cash thirichu kitti ennu kettitund . ithinte sequel veendum jwalayaayi athra angu HIT aayila .


Athipo ipozhathe serialukalum van hit alle especially asianet serials. Rating vech nokkumpo mudakkiyathinte 300% engilum profit undakunnund. 

Jwalayaayi athyavashyam quality ullathayi kettitund. Ipo chavarukal vech cash undakkunnu.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Anila aayirunnu heroine ennanu orma.  Sarikkum orma illa Pinne ibrahimkutty 




> Pandu njangalum kandirunna serialaanu Jwaalayaayi..

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ippo ella serialum same ditto alle.............
Ennalum ellam nalla cash edukkundu............




> Athipo ipozhathe serialukalum van hit alle especially asianet serials. Rating vech nokkumpo mudakkiyathinte 300% engilum profit undakunnund. 
> 
> Jwalayaayi athyavashyam quality ullathayi kettitund. Ipo chavarukal vech cash undakkunnu.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Jawalayai allathe mammootty vere ethengilum serial produce cheythirunno?




> hindiyil raamayanavum mahabharathavum shakthimaanum pole malayalathile industry HIT serial aanu jwalayaayi .
> 
> ikkaku mudakkiyathinte 10 irattiyolam cash thirichu kitti ennu kettitund . ithinte sequel veendum jwalayaayi athra angu HIT aayila .

----------


## kandahassan

> Sreenathinte padam anu ultra mass onnum expect cheyenda.realistic approach avum.ee sneak peak nokkenda ith birthday special ayi kanda mathy. Kurupune hero akki glorify cheyilla ennum paranjitund.


paleri maanikyathile haji anti hero alle athupole aakatte kuruppum ...

sherikkum aa filmnu shesham aa range character ikka cheythitilla ..........heavy character aayirunnu

----------


## Abin thomas

> paleri maanikyathile haji anti hero alle athupole aakatte kuruppum ...
> 
> sherikkum aa filmnu shesham aa range character ikka cheythitilla ..........heavy character aayirunnu


Anti hero akum.paleri polokke pratheekshikunnath ichiri kooduthal alle.😁😁

----------


## ShahSM

> paleri maanikyathile haji anti hero alle athupole aakatte kuruppum ...
> 
> *sherikkum aa filmnu shesham aa range character ikka cheythitilla* ..........heavy character aayirunnu


നിത്യാനന്ദ ഷേണായിയും നല്ല റേഞ്ച് ഉള്ള ക്യാരക്ടർ ആണ്, പടം അത്ര നല്ലതല്ലേൽ പോലും!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> നിത്യാനന്ദ ഷേണായിയും നല്ല റേഞ്ച് ഉള്ള ക്യാരക്ടർ ആണ്, പടം അത്ര നല്ലതല്ലേൽ പോലും!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


for me, 

mammootty last best performance is always paleri 

mohanlal bhramaram

----------


## Abin thomas

> for me, 
> 
> mammootty last best performance is always paleri 
> 
> mohanlal bhramaram


For me unda.

Njn viswasikkunnath paleriyakkal cheyan prayasam pranchiyettan anennanu. Kanumbo simple anennu thonnumengilum mattarkkum cheyan pattatha levelil cheythu vechitund

----------


## sachin

> For me unda.
> 
> Njn viswasikkunnath paleriyakkal cheyan prayasam pranchiyettan anennanu. Kanumbo simple anennu thonnumengilum mattarkkum cheyan pattatha levelil cheythu vechitund


Yes pranchi is too good.....

----------


## udaips

> For me unda.
> 
> Njn viswasikkunnath paleriyakkal cheyan prayasam pranchiyettan anennanu. Kanumbo simple anennu thonnumengilum mattarkkum cheyan pattatha levelil cheythu vechitund


Agree with you... Paleri is not so tough for Ikka.. pakshe Pranchiyettan vere level aanu... oru 40 vayassundaayirunnappol Mammookka-ykku kazhiyilla ennu ellavarum kauthumaayirunna oru vesham 60 vayassinodadukkumbol cheythu vijayippikkuka... Mammookkayude abhinayathodulla dedicationte greatest example aanu Pranchi..

----------


## frincekjoseph

Appo Peranbu kandille?




> for me, 
> 
> mammootty last best performance is always paleri 
> 
> mohanlal bhramaram

----------


## frincekjoseph

Angine kure roles undu...........

Munnariyippu, Unda, Pranchi etc 




> Agree with you... Paleri is not so tough for Ikka.. pakshe Pranchiyettan vere level aanu... oru 40 vayassundaayirunnappol Mammookka-ykku kazhiyilla ennu ellavarum kauthumaayirunna oru vesham 60 vayassinodadukkumbol cheythu vijayippikkuka... Mammookkayude abhinayathodulla dedicationte greatest example aanu Pranchi..

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Kuttappayi look aanallo..

----------


## Mammooka fan

Mammooka paatu paduna oru video kandalo
Kidu ayt paadunundaloo

----------


## frincekjoseph

Link undengil share cheyyumo?

Moviesil mammootty padiyittulla songs okke enikku istam aanu 




> Mammooka paatu paduna oru video kandalo
> Kidu ayt paadunundaloo

----------


## Mammooka fan

https://www.facebook.com/10071686383...6727007899631/

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Link undengil share cheyyumo?
> 
> Moviesil mammootty padiyittulla songs okke enikku istam aanu


https://www.facebook.com/10071686383...6727007899631/

----------


## Abin thomas

> https://www.facebook.com/10071686383...6727007899631/


Nyc ayittund. Nammaloke padunna pole simple😍

----------


## Mike

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GEDASG...ature=youtu.be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> sathyam, vedakkaki thanikkakkunna kure fans. ee wikipdea supposed to be authentic portal,but ithu ethu gajapokkirkkum, kallanum, cheaters num kayari irunnu ourulluppumillathe thallal nadathamenkkil ingineyoru portal nt avasyam enthu. ivanmar narakatjil thanne pokum


Wiki നോക്കുന്ന പുതിയ തലമുറയ്ക്ക് ഇക്ക ഗോപി ,നെടുമുടി ഒക്കെ പോലെ വെറും ഒരു നടൻ മാത്രം ആയി മാറി .രാജമാണിക്യം ഒക്കെ വിക്കി യിൽ ഒരു സാധാ വിജയ ചിത്രം മാത്രം .ഇതൊക്കെ proof വെച്ച് update ചെയ്യുന്നവർക്ക് രാജ മാണിക്യം industry ഹിറ്റ് ആണെന്ന് പ്രൂവ് ചെയ്യാൻ പറ്റുന്ന ഒരു source പോലും ikka ഫാൻസിന്റെ അടുത്ത് ഇല്ലേ ?ഇവിടെ തന്നെ collection ത്രെഡിൽ ഒരു പാട് proof കൊണ്ട് വന്നു ഇടുന്നതു കാണാമല്ലോ ?അതിലും comedy ചിത്രം 406 days run and 6 cr collection വിക്കി ഇൽ ഉണ്ട് 😂അതിന്റെ source എന്താണ് ?അതേ സമയം cbi കളക്ഷൻ 2 cr ഉം 😇അതായത് സിബിഐ യുടെ മൂന്നു ഇരട്ടി ചിത്രം കളക്ഷൻ എടുത്തെന്നു 😂വിക്കി വരെ cash കൊടുത്തു വാങ്ങിയിരിക്കുന്നു 😀

----------


## ShahSM

> https://www.facebook.com/10071686383...6727007899631/


ഗ്രൂപ്പ് ചാറ്റിനിടയിൽ പാടിയതാണോ?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Super aayittundu





> https://www.facebook.com/10071686383...6727007899631/

----------


## AJAY

https://youtu.be/66_g9z_4ftM

----------


## mayavi

Today 49 years mammootty in malayalam industry

----------


## frincekjoseph

Wow........ Thats great.

ethu padam vachu count cheyitaanu innu 49 years ??

Anubhavangal palichakal aano??




> Today 49 years mammootty in malayalam industry

----------


## Abin thomas

> Wow........ Thats great.
> 
> ethu padam vachu count cheyitaanu innu 49 years ??
> 
> Anubhavangal palichakal aano??


Yes junior artist ayit oru scene oke ulla kurach films und.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Oh I see...... 




> Yes junior artist ayit oru scene oke ulla kurach films und.

----------


## ShahSM

Kairali Weയിൽ പട്ടണത്തിൽ ഭൂതം!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Wiki നോക്കുന്ന പുതിയ തലമുറയ്ക്ക് ഇക്ക ഗോപി ,നെടുമുടി ഒക്കെ പോലെ വെറും ഒരു നടൻ മാത്രം ആയി മാറി .രാജമാണിക്യം ഒക്കെ വിക്കി യിൽ ഒരു സാധാ വിജയ ചിത്രം മാത്രം .ഇതൊക്കെ proof വെച്ച് update ചെയ്യുന്നവർക്ക് രാജ മാണിക്യം industry ഹിറ്റ് ആണെന്ന് പ്രൂവ് ചെയ്യാൻ പറ്റുന്ന ഒരു source പോലും ikka ഫാൻസിന്റെ അടുത്ത് ഇല്ലേ ?ഇവിടെ തന്നെ collection ത്രെഡിൽ ഒരു പാട് proof കൊണ്ട് വന്നു ഇടുന്നതു കാണാമല്ലോ ?അതിലും comedy ചിത്രം 406 days run and 6 cr collection വിക്കി ഇൽ ഉണ്ട് 😂അതിന്റെ source എന്താണ് ?അതേ സമയം cbi കളക്ഷൻ 2 cr ഉം 😇അതായത് സിബിഐ യുടെ മൂന്നു ഇരട്ടി ചിത്രം കളക്ഷൻ എടുത്തെന്നു 😂വിക്കി വരെ cash കൊടുത്തു വാങ്ങിയിരിക്കുന്നു 😀


Athinu wikkiye kuttam paranjittu karyam illa..Ikka fans kurachu slow aayi poyi..Athanu reason..Wiki is an open editing forum..! Arkku venelum edit cheythu kayattam..Edit cheythath lock aaki vekkan kazhiyunnath admin mathram anu..Admin avanam enkil wiki yil edit cheythu position mumpilekku varanam..Pandu muthale wiki kalikinnavr ippo admin aayi kanum..!
So they edited wikki as for their wish.!
Re edit cheyyan namukk pattum but ath veendum avrum re edit cheyyum..!

Ithanu avstha..!

Imdb list ororuthar undaki idunnu..But ettavum reach ulla id yile imdb list anu namal search cheyumbol kittuka ullu..!
Pandu muthale kali thudangiya kondulla gunam..!


Sent from my P5L using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

സാമ്രാജ്യത്തിൻ്റെ basic plot പോലും wiki യിൽ add ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ലാല്ലോ? :/

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Kuruvila

Kochu keralthil mathram othungunna oru kakshi alla mammooka..! 😌

Entho areyo kuthi paranja pole..😒🏃

Sent from my P5L using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Super write up - njan kandirunnu fbyil.  athil aaro paranjathu pole ithu ikkayude sabdhathil vannirunengil super aayirunnene - I mean a video clip in his own voice 



QUOTE=Saathan;8631074][/QUOTE]

----------


## kandahassan

Mannadiar brothers vannathu ikka fansinu advantage aayi ........

----------


## ShahSM

> Mannadiar brothers vannathu ikka fansinu advantage aayi ........


അവര് ചെയ്യുന്ന കാര്യങ്ങൾ നല്ലത് തന്നെ, പക്ഷേ ചില ടൈമിൽ അവർ എതിർതാരങ്ങളെ നന്നായി ഇകഴ്ത്തി കാണിക്കും.. അത് അത്ര നല്ലതല്ല!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

By the way aaraa ee "Mannadiar brothrs" 




> Mannadiar brothers vannathu ikka fansinu advantage aayi ........





> അവര് ചെയ്യുന്ന കാര്യങ്ങൾ നല്ലത് തന്നെ, പക്ഷേ ചില ടൈമിൽ അവർ എതിർതാരങ്ങളെ നന്നായി ഇകഴ്ത്തി കാണിക്കും.. അത് അത്ര നല്ലതല്ല!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> By the way aaraa ee "Mannadiar brothrs"


fb page owned by old mammotty fans....

----------


## ShahSM

> By the way aaraa ee "Mannadiar brothrs"


⭐ Malayalam Film Industry - A walk down memory lane ☀

ഈ ത്രെഡിലുള്ള പോസ്റ്റേർസ് എല്ലാം അവര് ശേഖരിച്ചതാണ്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Okk ippozannu kandathu fbyil - ngkalude pazyhya orkut mammootty group friend okke undu athil




> fb page owned by old mammotty fans....

----------


## frincekjoseph

Mannadiar brothers ennu ella photoyilum kandirunnu pakshe athu oru individual name aanennu aanu njan karuthiyathu 




> ⭐ Malayalam Film Industry - A walk down memory lane ☀
> 
> ഈ ത്രെഡിലുള്ള പോസ്റ്റേർസ് എല്ലാം അവര് ശേഖരിച്ചതാണ്!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

💥💥

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]🔥

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hammo kidilan

----------


## Abin thomas

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heavy viral anallo pic🔥🔥

----------


## MamBlr

Wow... for a moment I could not recognize.... !!!

----------


## Mammooka fan

Pic trending in Insta and fb

----------


## Abin thomas

> Pic trending in Insta and fb


Newsil vare kanichu

----------


## Mike

Ee peda look oke use cheyyan ariyavunna oru Director koodi kitiyirunnel..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mayavi

Entamooooooooo

----------


## mayavi

Look viral

----------


## King Amal

https://twitter.com/mathrubhumi/stat...207799296?s=19

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr Roy

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kiduu :Love:

----------


## BangaloreaN

Reverse quarantine ettavum nannayi paalicha Malayali.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk



 :Namichu:  :Namichu:  :Yeye:  :Yahoo:  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## A_One

Otta photo kondu social media motham ilakkan ingerke patoo..

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Perumthachan

cool pic. loved the specs.

----------


## ShahSM

> 


ആ ചെങ്ങായിത്തിക്കിപ്പോ എത്ര വയസ്സായി കാണും.. കൊല്ലം കൊറെയായല്ലോ വാർത്തയും വായിച്ചിരിക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങിയിട്ട്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

Oru rakshem illatha look... :Yo:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eee look utilize cheythu oru kidu action mood ulla padam koode vannirunnenkil...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Enthayalum odukkathe oru look aayi poyl...... 150days aayi vappachi veetil thanne irikkanu DQ paranjappol ellavarum vicharichu vadi okke kuthi pidichu vayarum chandi irikkunna oru ikka aayirikkumennu........




> 
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ente kayyilim indum ithu polathe same spectacles pakshe enthu karyam..........

ente aa specs vechulla photo ivide upload cheythaalum trending aavum 




> cool pic. loved the specs.

----------


## frincekjoseph

ingekku fb twitter insta in other words social media okke ilakkan oru write up allengil oru photo okke mathi...........

----------


## jithin0471

This is what, pandu ikka break eduth body build cheyanam ennu ivde groupil ettavum kooduthal post cheythathu njn aanu.. 
And I am the most happiest person by seeing this post. 
Six pack onnum venda
Pakshe mamangathinu vendi Kayile muscles work out cheythu build cheyanamaayrnu ennu njn paranjapo
Ikkade age paranju puchicha ellarkum ente namovaakam. Ee oru workout regime onnu break eduth cheyanam enne njnum agrahichirunullu.. 
Ee musclesil mammotty pazhassiraja and mamangam cheythirunel aesthetically convincing aayene ennu mathramaayrnu ente opinion

Ini ente agraham.. Ikkaku suitable aaya short and compact action sequences cinemayil incorporate cheyanam. 
Like the one gangster climax action sequence. 
Cheriy foot movementsil, just hands vechu mathram kalikkuna compact action sequences ikaye kal nanaytu cheyunna oralilla other than fahad

----------


## wideeyes

പാട്ടറിയുന്നവൻ എവിടെയായാലൂം പാടും എന്ന് പറയുന്ന പോലെ, മമ്മുക്ക അത് തെളിയിച്ചു .


വീട്ടിലിരുന്നു എന്ത് ചെയ്യുമെന്ന് ചോദിക്കുന്നവര്ക്ക് ഒരു പാഠവും

----------


## frincekjoseph

Sathyam...........




> പാട്ടറിയുന്നവൻ എവിടെയായാലൂം പാടും എന്ന് പറയുന്ന പോലെ, മമ്മുക്ക അത് തെളിയിച്ചു .
> 
> 
> വീട്ടിലിരുന്നു എന്ത് ചെയ്യുമെന്ന് ചോദിക്കുന്നവര്ക്ക് ഒരു പാഠവും

----------


## frincekjoseph

Anwar Ikka oru padam cheyyatte... oru action movie 

Ikka - Anwar - Amal Neerad - Bijipal 





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*New Project Directed by Debutant Director #RatheenaSharshad More Details Soon!!*
*
*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Band:

----------


## King Amal

Caption🔥

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Anwar, Amal onnum angane fb post continuous idarilla... eni oru biriyani enganum adupathu vachitundo🤔


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Asb

Photo van tharangam aayallo.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Uyireyude executive producer entho allayiruno ival?
George inu vendi cheyunna padam aayirikkum like Immanuel 




> *New Project Directed by Debutant Director #RatheenaSharshad More Details Soon!!*
> *
> *

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ingane aayirikkum.........





> Anwar, Amal onnum angane fb post continuous idarilla... eni oru biriyani enganum adupathu vachitundo樂
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Anwar Ikka oru padam cheyyatte... oru action movie 
> 
> Ikka - Anwar - Amal Neerad - Bijipal

----------


## Abin thomas

😀

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Madmax

numma neighbor ane.... arjun


> *New Project Directed by Debutant Director #RatheenaSharshad More Details Soon!!*
> *
> *

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> [B]
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


70 aavaan povunnu...............ithu enthonnithu................

njan karuthi iyaal padam ilathe veruthe irunnaal pani kittum ennu.

karanam over 60 okke aayaal active aayillel pettennu veenu povum

pulli 70 il aanu JIM il....................ithu vere jenuss.

onnum parayanilla................ningal thanne aanu ningalude saoundaryathintem, sareerathinteyum , prayathinteyum paridhi nisachayikkunnathu ennu manassilaayi

ee look il oru padam koodi vannal............valare santhosham

----------


## Kuruvila

ഇന്ന് പുതിയൊരു മമ്മൂക്ക മൂവിയുടെ Announcement ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നല്ലോ..?! 
അതിന്റെ ത്രെഡ് ഒന്നും തുടങ്ങിയില്ലേ.?

Sent from my P5L using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Thread already thudangiyallo.......




> ഇന്ന് പുതിയൊരു മമ്മൂക്ക മൂവിയുടെ Announcement ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നല്ലോ..?! 
> അതിന്റെ ത്രെഡ് ഒന്നും തുടങ്ങിയില്ലേ.?
> 
> Sent from my P5L using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

*മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഈ ഫോൺ ഐഫോൺ അല്ല, ഹാൻഡ്സെറ്റ് ഈ വർഷം ഇറങ്ങിയത്, വിലയോ?*


കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസങ്ങളിൽ സോഷ്യൽമീഡിയകളിലും മറ്റു ഓൺലൈൻ മാധ്യമങ്ങളിലും നിറഞ്ഞുനിന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രത്തിലെ ഫോണിനെ കുറിച്ചും ചില ആരാധകർ അന്വേഷണം നടത്തി. ആപ്പിൾ ഉൾപ്പന്നങ്ങളുടെ സ്ഥിരം ഉപഭോക്താവായിരുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കൈവശം ഇപ്പോഴുള്ള ഐഫോണല്ലെന്ന് പെട്ടെന്ന് തന്നെ ആരാധകർ കണ്ടെത്തി. പിന്നെ, ഏതായിരിക്കും ഫോൺ?
2020 മാര്*ച്ച് ആറിന് പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ സാംസങ്ങിന്*റെ ഗാലക്സി S20 അള്*ട്രാ ഫോണാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി ഉപയോഗിച്ചതെന്നാണ് ആരാധകര്* കണ്ടെത്തിയത്. സാംസങ് ഗാലക്*സി S20 സീരിസിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ഫോണാണ് ഗാലക്*സി S20 അൾട്രാ. 12 ജിബി/16 ജിബി LPDDR5 റാം, 128 ജിബി/ 256 ജിബി/ 512 ജിബി സ്റ്റോറേജ് എന്നീ ഓപ്*ഷനുകളാണ് LTE, 5G വേരിയന്റ്സിനുള്ളത്. 5,000എംഎഎച്ച് ആണ് ബാറ്ററി ശേഷി. മറ്റ് ഗാലക്*സി S20 സീരിസ് മോഡലുകളിൽ നിന്നും വ്യത്യസ്തമായി വലിയ ക്യാമറ സെൻസർ അപ്*ഡേറ്റുകളും ഹാൻഡ്*സെറ്റിലുണ്ട്. ഒരു ലക്ഷത്തിനടുത്താണ് സാംസങ് ഗാലക്*സി S20 അള്*ട്രയുടെ ഇന്ത്യന്* വില.
പുത്തന്* സാങ്കേതിക സേവനങ്ങളും ഡിജിറ്റൽ ഉല്*പ്പന്നങ്ങളും ഇഷ്ടപ്പെടുന്ന വ്യക്തി കൂടിയായ മമ്മൂട്ടി വിപണിയില്* വരുന്ന പുത്തന്* ഉപകരണങ്ങള്* വാങ്ങാന്* വലിയ താത്പര്യം കാണിക്കാറുണ്ട്. തന്റെ മേഖലയുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ടുള്ള, സിനിമയില്* പരീക്ഷിക്കാനാകുന്ന എല്ലാ സാങ്കേതിക സേവനങ്ങളും ഉല്*പ്പന്നങ്ങളും മമ്മൂട്ടി വാങ്ങാറുണ്ട്.
ഓണ്*ലൈന്* സാങ്കേതികത ഇഷ്ടപ്പെടുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടിയാണ് ദക്ഷിണേന്ത്യന്* സിനിമാ താരങ്ങള്*ക്കിടയില്* ആദ്യമായി സ്വന്തം പേരില്* വെബ്സൈറ്റ് തന്നെ തുടങ്ങിയത്. രാജ്യത്ത് ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ് സേവനം വ്യാപകമായി വരുന്നതിന് മുൻപ് തന്നെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പേരില്* വെബ്സൈറ്റ് തുടങ്ങിയിരുന്നു. മമ്മൂട്ടി ഡോട്ട് കോം ഡൊമെയിൻ 1997ലാണ് റജിസ്റ്റര്* ചെയ്തത്. സ്ഥിരമായി ഓൺലൈനിലൂടെ ആരാധകരുമായി സംവദിക്കുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടി ജനപ്രിയ സോഷ്യല്* നെറ്റ്*വര്*ക്ക് സൈറ്റുകളായ ഫെയ്സ്ബുക്, ട്വിറ്റര്*, ഇൻസ്റ്റഗ്രാം എന്നിവയുടെ സജീവ ഉപയോക്താവ് കൂടിയാണ്.

----------


## Perumthachan

മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഒരു പുതിയ ചിത്രം സോഷ്യൽ മീഡിയയും ആളുകളുമൊക്കെ ഏറ്റെടുക്കുന്നത് കാണാനിടയായി. എനിക്കും, ഇഷ്ടമായി, നല്ല രസമുള്ള പടം. ഇവിടെ, വൈരുദ്ധ്യം നിറഞ്ഞ മറ്റൊന്നുണ്ട്. എന്താണ് ഈ പുരുഷന്മാരുടെ വയസ്സും കഴിവും നരയും ഏറ്റെടുക്കുന്ന പോലെ സ്ത്രീകളെയും ആഘോഷിക്കാത്തത്? സ്ത്രീകൾക്ക് മാത്രം ആണ് എക്സ്പയറേഷൻ ഡേറ്റ് ചാർത്തികൊടുക്കുന്നത്. ഈ അടുത്ത് രഞ്ജിനിയെ ബോഡി ഷെയിം ചെയ്ത അതേ ആൾക്കാർ ആഘോഷമാക്കുന്നത് പുരുഷന്മാരെ മാത്രം. സെക്സിസ്റ്റ് ട്രോളുകൾ ഉപയോഗിച്ച് അവരുടെ പ്രായത്തേയും ശരീരത്തേയും അധിക്ഷേപിക്കാൻ സമൂഹം കാട്ടിയ ഉത്സാഹം നമുക്ക് മറക്കാനാകില്ലല്ലോ. സിനിമ മേഖലയിൽ തന്നെ എത്ര നടിമാർ ആണ് അവരുടെ നാല്പതുകളിലും അൻപതുകളിലും അമ്മവേഷങ്ങളല്ലാതെ, വൈവിധ്യമാർന്ന കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ ചെയ്യുന്നവർ എന്നത് അതിനെ ആധാരമാക്കുന്നു. പുരുഷന്മാരിലെ നര ആഘോഷിക്കപ്പെടുകയും സാൾട്ട് ആൻ്റ് പെപ്പർ ആവുകയും സ്ത്രീ ആണേൽ തള്ള, അമ്മച്ചീ, അമ്മായി എന്നൊക്കെ കമൻ്റ് എഴുതി തകർക്കുന്നതും നമ്മൾ കാണാറുണ്ടല്ലോ. അവരുടെ ഡിവോഴ്സും കല്യാണവും വരെ പിന്നെ ചർച്ച ആവുകയും ചെയ്യും. അറുപതിലും, എഴുപതിലും സിനിമയിലെ പുരുഷന്മാർ വൈവിധ്യമായ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ ചെയുമ്പോൾ, സിനിമയിലെ സ്ത്രീകൾ ടൈപ്പ് കാസ്റ്റ് ആകപെടുന്നതിലെ അളവിൽ ആണ് ഇവിടെ ആഘോഷങ്ങൾ ചുരുങ്ങുന്നത്. വിശാലമായ ആഘോഷങ്ങൾ ആണ് വേണ്ടത്, അല്ലാതെ ഉയ്യോ ഇക്കയെ പറഞ്ഞെ പബ്ലിസിറ്റിയാണ്  എന്നൊന്നും പറഞ്ഞു വരണ്ട, വന്നാലും ഒരു ചുക്കുമില്ല !! - നടി രേവതി സമ്പത്ത്.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Woman In Collective aayirikkum............... 

Alla evarkokke ee ikkaye paranjal mathrame famous avan pattoo ennundo?




> മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഒരു പുതിയ ചിത്രം സോഷ്യൽ മീഡിയയും ആളുകളുമൊക്കെ ഏറ്റെടുക്കുന്നത് കാണാനിടയായി. എനിക്കും, ഇഷ്ടമായി, നല്ല രസമുള്ള പടം. ഇവിടെ, വൈരുദ്ധ്യം നിറഞ്ഞ മറ്റൊന്നുണ്ട്. എന്താണ് ഈ പുരുഷന്മാരുടെ വയസ്സും കഴിവും നരയും ഏറ്റെടുക്കുന്ന പോലെ സ്ത്രീകളെയും ആഘോഷിക്കാത്തത്? സ്ത്രീകൾക്ക് മാത്രം ആണ് എക്സ്പയറേഷൻ ഡേറ്റ് ചാർത്തികൊടുക്കുന്നത്. ഈ അടുത്ത് രഞ്ജിനിയെ ബോഡി ഷെയിം ചെയ്ത അതേ ആൾക്കാർ ആഘോഷമാക്കുന്നത് പുരുഷന്മാരെ മാത്രം. സെക്സിസ്റ്റ് ട്രോളുകൾ ഉപയോഗിച്ച് അവരുടെ പ്രായത്തേയും ശരീരത്തേയും അധിക്ഷേപിക്കാൻ സമൂഹം കാട്ടിയ ഉത്സാഹം നമുക്ക് മറക്കാനാകില്ലല്ലോ. സിനിമ മേഖലയിൽ തന്നെ എത്ര നടിമാർ ആണ് അവരുടെ നാല്പതുകളിലും അൻപതുകളിലും അമ്മവേഷങ്ങളല്ലാതെ, വൈവിധ്യമാർന്ന കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ ചെയ്യുന്നവർ എന്നത് അതിനെ ആധാരമാക്കുന്നു. പുരുഷന്മാരിലെ നര ആഘോഷിക്കപ്പെടുകയും സാൾട്ട് ആൻ്റ് പെപ്പർ ആവുകയും സ്ത്രീ ആണേൽ തള്ള, അമ്മച്ചീ, അമ്മായി എന്നൊക്കെ കമൻ്റ് എഴുതി തകർക്കുന്നതും നമ്മൾ കാണാറുണ്ടല്ലോ. അവരുടെ ഡിവോഴ്സും കല്യാണവും വരെ പിന്നെ ചർച്ച ആവുകയും ചെയ്യും. അറുപതിലും, എഴുപതിലും സിനിമയിലെ പുരുഷന്മാർ വൈവിധ്യമായ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ ചെയുമ്പോൾ, സിനിമയിലെ സ്ത്രീകൾ ടൈപ്പ് കാസ്റ്റ് ആകപെടുന്നതിലെ അളവിൽ ആണ് ഇവിടെ ആഘോഷങ്ങൾ ചുരുങ്ങുന്നത്. വിശാലമായ ആഘോഷങ്ങൾ ആണ് വേണ്ടത്, അല്ലാതെ” ഉയ്യോ ഇക്കയെ പറഞ്ഞെ ““പബ്ലിസിറ്റിയാണ് ” എന്നൊന്നും പറഞ്ഞു വരണ്ട, വന്നാലും ഒരു ചുക്കുമില്ല !! - നടി രേവതി സമ്പത്ത്.

----------


## Jo

> Woman In Collective aayirikkum............... 
> 
> Alla evarkokke ee ikkaye paranjal mathrame famous avan pattoo ennundo?


Ikkaye paranjathallallo....ikkaye pukazhthi paranjavare paranjathalle.. :Laughing: ..
pullikkari Parayunnathil kaaryamundu..aanungale pole pennungalude itharam kaaryangal charcha cheyyapedarilla...athu aarudeyum kuzhappamilla..pandu muthale angane alle...herokku kittunna importance heroinu kittarilla....athu ini maarumennum thonnunnilla...athinu ivar kidannu bahalamundakkiyittum kaaryamilla...
Last paranja dialouge aanu rasam....ikkaye patti paranjathu famous aakan vendi aanennu paranju vaanda..vannalum chukkumillennu....same dialouge thirichu parayalo...ivar paranjathinu oru chukku vilayum kodukkathathukondaanu..itharam postine patti aalukal kooduthal charcha cheyyathathu ennu.. :Laughing: ...

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Ikkaye paranjathallallo....ikkaye pukazhthi paranjavare paranjathalle....
> pullikkari Parayunnathil kaaryamundu..aanungale pole pennungalude itharam kaaryangal charcha cheyyapedarilla...athu aarudeyum kuzhappamilla..pandu muthale angane alle...herokku kittunna importance heroinu kittarilla....athu ini maarumennum thonnunnilla...athinu ivar kidannu bahalamundakkiyittum kaaryamilla...
> Last paranja dialouge aanu rasam....ikkaye patti paranjathu famous aakan vendi aanennu paranju vaanda..vannalum chukkumillennu....same dialouge thirichu parayalo...ivar paranjathinu oru chukku vilayum kodukkathathukondaanu..itharam postine patti aalukal kooduthal charcha cheyyathathu ennu.....


Aaru paranju heroine aarum pukalthunila enn

Aishwarya Rai ye aarum thalachi enn onum vilikilalo


Prayam ayalum health and body nokya elarum nallath pole irikum

----------


## Perumthachan

> Woman In Collective aayirikkum............... Alla evarkokke ee ikkaye paranjal mathrame famous avan pattoo ennundo?


i suggest you read it once more. 

during the press conference of marvel's avengers, robert downey jr. was asked about the strain he took in depicting the dual characters of tony stark and iron-man, the preparations he took and all. scarlett johansson who played black widow was asked if she wore panties under the spandex suit. scarlett gave the questioner a fitting reply which i think, is relevant here too.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Understand your concerns and points mentioned by her as well.

But disagree with many of her points, apart from bodyshaming or particular targetting, we malluls particulary appreciate the best ones only and without any hesitation they will appreciate that one as well.  Just for an example - Ikka and lalettan photos.  Everyone knows that lal is having huge fan base than ikka but ikka's photo is widely appreciated than lal.  
Same goes to femine cases also - Till now I never heard anyone bullying or did body shaming to Aiswarya Rai or Shobana or even Nayanthara because they are maintaining their body well, for this hardworking and determination is important.  After quitting from the cine field and puton weight and upload a photo in social media - definitly people will not like such photos because they are comparing the present photos with the past photos right.  But obviously I don't like body shaming and againist body shaming.  If any comments on bodyshaming need to be take proper actions ofcourse.
Aside we need to determine what is body shaming as well - If I saw a bulky body and I said you are too fatty - is it considered as body shaming? for me no.






> i suggest you read it once more. 
> 
> during the press conference of marvel's avengers, robert downey jr. was asked about the strain he took in depicting the dual characters of tony stark and iron-man, the preparations he took and all. scarlett johansson who played black widow was asked if she wore panties under the spandex suit. scarlett gave the questioner a fitting reply which i think, is relevant here too.

----------


## Perumthachan

> Understand your concerns and points mentioned by her as well. But disagree with many of her points, apart from bodyshaming or particular targetting, we malluls particulary appreciate the best ones only and without any hesitation they will appreciate that one as well.  Just for an example - Ikka and lalettan photos.  Everyone knows that lal is having huge fan base than ikka but ikka's photo is widely appreciated than lal. Same goes to femine cases also - Till now I never heard anyone bullying or did body shaming to Aiswarya Rai or Shobana or even Nayanthara because they are maintaining their body well, for this hardworking and determination is important.  After quitting from the cine field and puton weight and upload a photo in social media - definitly people will not like such photos because they are comparing the present photos with the past photos right.  But obviously I don't like body shaming and againist body shaming.  If any comments on bodyshaming need to be take proper actions ofcourse. Aside we need to determine what is body shaming as well - If I saw a bulky body and I said you are too fatty - is it considered as body shaming? for me no.



you say you are against body shaming. and you also say that when you see a bulky body, you say they are fat. that's contradictory.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Body shaming and just mentioned someone is fat is totally different according to me - Fat, thin, short and tall are different parametes of the body.  If I said someone you are fat or you are tall how come its a body shaming ??  but if any bullying based on whether she/he is fat then its a body shaming.

Normally nammal naatil okke parayarille aa vannam ulla chettan allengil vannam ulla chechi ennokke.
Even ente wifinodu naatil varumbol chilar parayarundu dee vannam vekkunudu taa allengil thadichi aavunnundu taa ennokke allengil nammal aareyengilum identify cheyyan parayarille aa thadiyulla chettan/ chechi ennokke? athengine bodyshaming aavum?? 
Pakshe athine kurichulla bad comments allengil volgur talks okke aanu body shaming according to me 
That is what I said for me bodyshaming and fat is two different things  




> you say you are against body shaming. and you also say that when you see a bulky body, you say they are fat. that's contradictory.

----------


## Mike

1M 👏🏼👏🏼👏🏼👏🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Aaru paranju heroine aarum pukalthunila enn
> 
> Aishwarya Rai ye aarum thalachi enn onum vilikilalo
> 
> 
> Prayam ayalum health and body nokya elarum nallath pole irikum


Madhuri dixit recently oru show'ku dance cheythu. Sho. Pazhethu pole thanne..oru maatavumilla..

----------


## sudeepdayal

> മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഒരു പുതിയ ചിത്രം സോഷ്യൽ മീഡിയയും ആളുകളുമൊക്കെ ഏറ്റെടുക്കുന്നത് കാണാനിടയായി. എനിക്കും, ഇഷ്ടമായി, നല്ല രസമുള്ള പടം. ഇവിടെ, വൈരുദ്ധ്യം നിറഞ്ഞ മറ്റൊന്നുണ്ട്. എന്താണ് ഈ പുരുഷന്മാരുടെ വയസ്സും കഴിവും നരയും ഏറ്റെടുക്കുന്ന പോലെ സ്ത്രീകളെയും ആഘോഷിക്കാത്തത്? സ്ത്രീകൾക്ക് മാത്രം ആണ് എക്സ്പയറേഷൻ ഡേറ്റ് ചാർത്തികൊടുക്കുന്നത്. ഈ അടുത്ത് രഞ്ജിനിയെ ബോഡി ഷെയിം ചെയ്ത അതേ ആൾക്കാർ ആഘോഷമാക്കുന്നത് പുരുഷന്മാരെ മാത്രം. സെക്സിസ്റ്റ് ട്രോളുകൾ ഉപയോഗിച്ച് അവരുടെ പ്രായത്തേയും ശരീരത്തേയും അധിക്ഷേപിക്കാൻ സമൂഹം കാട്ടിയ ഉത്സാഹം നമുക്ക് മറക്കാനാകില്ലല്ലോ. സിനിമ മേഖലയിൽ തന്നെ എത്ര നടിമാർ ആണ് അവരുടെ നാല്പതുകളിലും അൻപതുകളിലും അമ്മവേഷങ്ങളല്ലാതെ, വൈവിധ്യമാർന്ന കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ ചെയ്യുന്നവർ എന്നത് അതിനെ ആധാരമാക്കുന്നു. പുരുഷന്മാരിലെ നര ആഘോഷിക്കപ്പെടുകയും സാൾട്ട് ആൻ്റ് പെപ്പർ ആവുകയും സ്ത്രീ ആണേൽ തള്ള, അമ്മച്ചീ, അമ്മായി എന്നൊക്കെ കമൻ്റ് എഴുതി തകർക്കുന്നതും നമ്മൾ കാണാറുണ്ടല്ലോ. അവരുടെ ഡിവോഴ്സും കല്യാണവും വരെ പിന്നെ ചർച്ച ആവുകയും ചെയ്യും. അറുപതിലും, എഴുപതിലും സിനിമയിലെ പുരുഷന്മാർ വൈവിധ്യമായ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ ചെയുമ്പോൾ, സിനിമയിലെ സ്ത്രീകൾ ടൈപ്പ് കാസ്റ്റ് ആകപെടുന്നതിലെ അളവിൽ ആണ് ഇവിടെ ആഘോഷങ്ങൾ ചുരുങ്ങുന്നത്. വിശാലമായ ആഘോഷങ്ങൾ ആണ് വേണ്ടത്, അല്ലാതെ ഉയ്യോ ഇക്കയെ പറഞ്ഞെ പബ്ലിസിറ്റിയാണ്  എന്നൊന്നും പറഞ്ഞു വരണ്ട, വന്നാലും ഒരു ചുക്കുമില്ല !! - നടി രേവതി സമ്പത്ത്.


Rekha, Madhuri Dixit, Shobana, Aishwarya Rai, enthinu Meenak polum acceptance  kittiyallo vayassayittum.. Urvashi look okke poyittum oru nalla project vannal like Sathyan movie, she is still a star., Pinne oru Heroine young aayal kittunna stardom compare cheythaal athe levelil thanne kittiyitund..  Athu pole Mammootiyude photo viral aaya pole naale Ippo Shankar ittal viral aavilla., Stardom okke reason alle.. Ella karyathilum ee Aan pen visayam ketti veruppikkunna ivarkkethire case edukkanam Sathyam paranha racism okke case aakkunna pole.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Perumthachan

> Rekha, Madhuri Dixit, Shobana, Aishwarya Rai, enthinu Meenak polum acceptance  kittiyallo vayassayittum.. Urvashi look okke poyittum oru nalla project vannal like Sathyan movie, she is still a star., Pinne oru Heroine young aayal kittunna stardom compare cheythaal athe levelil thanne kittiyitund..  Athu pole Mammootiyude photo viral aaya pole naale Ippo Shankar ittal viral aavilla., Stardom okke reason alle.. Ella karyathilum ee Aan pen visayam ketti veruppikkunna ivarkkethire case edukkanam Sathyam paranha racism okke case aakkunna pole.. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ഒരു നായിക സിനിമയിൽ വിജയിച്ചില്ലെങ്കിൽ, നിങ്ങളുപറഞ്ഞപോലെ അവർക്കു stardom നേടാൻ സാധിച്ചില്ലെങ്കിൽ, അവരെ എന്തും പറയാം, അല്ലേ?

----------


## jimmy

> ഒരു നായിക സിനിമയിൽ വിജയിച്ചില്ലെങ്കിൽ, നിങ്ങളുപറഞ്ഞപോലെ അവർക്കു stardom നേടാൻ സാധിച്ചില്ലെങ്കിൽ, അവരെ എന്തും പറയാം, അല്ലേ?


mammootty kethire ethu ezhamkooli enthenkilum paranjal athine support cheyan kure per ondu athiloralanu ee perum thachan :Ayyo: 

kurachukalam munpu parvathi enna oruval ayirunnu athinum bahyankara support. athinethire mammootty onnum paranjilla aake anger paranjathu ivide abhipraya swathandram pole avishkara swathandraavum ondu athonnum arkum prasnamalla , fans etteduthu enkilum.

----------


## Perumthachan

> mammootty kethire ethu ezhamkooli enthenkilum paranjal athine support cheyan kure per ondu athiloralanu ee perum thachan kurachukalam munpu parvathi enna oruval ayirunnu athinum bahyankara support. athinethire mammootty onnum paranjilla aake anger paranjathu ivide abhipraya swathandram pole avishkara swathandraavum ondu athonnum arkum prasnamalla , fans etteduthu enkilum.


hehe... carry on.

----------


## sudeepdayal

> ഒരു നായിക സിനിമയിൽ വിജയിച്ചില്ലെങ്കിൽ, നിങ്ങളുപറഞ്ഞപോലെ അവർക്കു stardom നേടാൻ സാധിച്ചില്ലെങ്കിൽ, അവരെ എന്തും പറയാം, അല്ലേ?


Still avaru age aayalum nalla reethiyil shareeram maintain cheythaal aalukal appreciate cheyyum.. End of the day stardom aanu ithinte ellam criteria ennu nhan paranhille.. Athil Hero aayalum Heroine aayalum.. Mammootty and Lalinu ee agelum kittunna acceptance avarude huge fan base kondu thanne.. Athil gender etha ennathin enthu prasakthi? Ippo Stardom illatha oru Heroine vicharicha Mukesh Siddiq okke kittunna acceptance kittan paadano??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Almost ividuthe Superstarsin kittunna acceptance kittunna acceptance kittunnille Manjuvinu even in this age? Amma Role onnum allallo cheyyunnath.. Kazhivundenkil avarude physique nannayi maintain cheytha acceptance kittum athu ethu gender aayalum.. Ithu pole onninum kollatha teams ethu karyam vannalum Gender discrimination  kalichu swayam apahasyaraavam ennu mathram.. Allenkil ingane oru post ittath kondu aarelum avare ariyum.. Ivaraanu Sharikkum paranha avarude postil udheshikkunna discrimination kaanikkunnath.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MamBlr

Such a pic to go this level of viral, popularity is the ONLY reason.
I have a colleague in my office. He is 52 years. He maintains well and will look max 40 years.
If he puts his pic, will it go viral?
Let us assume he looks 45 when he reached 75. Still will he get such reach?
Popularity / Stardom matters.

About trolling / humiliating - which actor is spared from it? Mammootty, Lal, Dileep.. all are humilated by public with personal attacks.

----------


## Perumthachan

> Still avaru age aayalum nalla reethiyil shareeram maintain cheythaal aalukal appreciate cheyyum.. End of the day stardom aanu ithinte ellam criteria ennu nhan paranhille.. Athil Hero aayalum Heroine aayalum.. Mammootty and Lalinu ee agelum kittunna acceptance avarude huge fan base kondu thanne.. Athil gender etha ennathin enthu prasakthi? Ippo Stardom illatha oru Heroine vicharicha Mukesh Siddiq okke kittunna acceptance kittan paadano?? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ഞാൻ ആ വാർത്ത ഇട്ടത് body shaming ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചാണ്. മമ്മൂക്കയെ കുറിച്ചായതുകൊണ്ടു നിങ്ങൾ ആ വിഷയത്തെ gender discrimination ആയിട്ടു കാണുന്നു.

----------


## sudeepdayal

> ഞാൻ ആ വാർത്ത ഇട്ടത് body shaming ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചാണ്. മമ്മൂക്കയെ കുറിച്ചായതുകൊണ്ടു നിങ്ങൾ ആ വിഷയത്തെ gender discrimination ആയിട്ടു കാണുന്നു.


But athil body shaming allallo topic. If so fine.. Body shaming even Mohanlal Share cheytha last Insta Pic vare nerittirunnu.. Even Mammooty nerittutund.. But athil gender thanne specific aayi paranhath.. Ee Aan pen difference ithra critical aakkunnath Ithu pole silly aayi ella karyathilum feminism kaanikkunna teams aanu.. Gender equality ennath orikkalum nadakkatha reethiyil shathrukkale pole aakkiyirikkunnu ivarude ee silly issues.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Perumthachan

> But athil body shaming allallo topic. If so fine.. Body shaming even Mohanlal Share cheytha last Insta Pic vare nerittirunnu.. Even Mammooty nerittutund.. But athil gender thanne specific aayi paranhath.. Ee Aan pen difference ithra critical aakkunnath Ithu pole silly aayi ella karyathilum feminism kaanikkunna teams aanu.. Gender equality ennath orikkalum nadakkatha reethiyil shathrukkale pole aakkiyirikkunnu ivarude ee silly issues.. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me Too movement ഒക്കെ അതിന്റെ ഗുണമാണ്... അതുകൊണ്ടു silly എന്ന കാഴ്ചപാടിനോട് യോജിപ്പില്ല.

----------


## ALEXI

Dhruvathinte kidu print

----------


## sudeepdayal

https://vimeo.com/315109592

Scene from the movie Ek Din Anjaane Mein. Aadhyamayitta nhan Ithu kaanunnath.. Kure thappi last oru scène enkilum kitti.. Ithu release aavanam aayirunnu.. Mammootty kaanan nannayirukkunnu.. Dialogues onnum illa.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kevin

> https://vimeo.com/315109592
> 
> Scene from the movie Ek Din Anjaane Mein. Aadhyamayitta nhan Ithu kaanunnath.. Kure thappi last oru scène enkilum kitti.. Ithu release aavanam aayirunnu.. Mammootty kaanan nannayirukkunnu.. Dialogues onnum illa.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


vann discovery aayippoyallo nee ithengane oppichu...shafaq- ek din anjaane mein. bappaditya raykku ikka veenudm date koduthu sau jhooth ek sach. athinte premiernu ikka bombay vannappol nhan poyayirunnu. moopar blue jeans green shirt :). sharikkum ithayirunnu irangendyirunnathu . raveena tandon lead pakshe twinkle khanna aayirunnu ikkade pair.

----------


## BASH1982

> vann discovery aayippoyallo nee ithengane oppichu...shafaq- ek din anjaane mein. bappaditya raykku ikka veenudm date koduthu sau jhooth ek sach. athinte premiernu ikka bombay vannappol nhan poyayirunnu. moopar blue jeans green shirt :). sharikkum ithayirunnu irangendyirunnathu . raveena tandon lead pakshe twinkle khanna aayirunnu ikkade pair.


Ikka raveena husband wife ayittalle movie twinkile khnna lawyer ayittu ikkade adyathe judge vesham

----------


## BASH1982

> https://vimeo.com/315109592
> 
> Scene from the movie Ek Din Anjaane Mein. Aadhyamayitta nhan Ithu kaanunnath.. Kure thappi last oru scène enkilum kitti.. Ithu release aavanam aayirunnu.. Mammootty kaanan nannayirukkunnu.. Dialogues onnum illa.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Evidunnu oppichu
Ee padam release cheyyanamarunnu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*Clip From Mammooka's Debut Hindi Film " Triyatri (1989) " .. Dharthiputra Allale Mammookade Hindi Debut Film..*

----------


## kandahassan

> *Clip From Mammooka's Debut Hindi Film " Triyatri (1989) " .. Dharthiputra Allale Mammookade Hindi Debut Film..*


ee film pandu VCR il kanditundennu thonunu .....mammotty alla lead ...kure pillerde film alle . mammotty thottakaran aayitu nilkunna oru scene und . athinu 
shesham ulla scene aanithu

----------


## kevin

> Ikka raveena husband wife ayittalle movie twinkile khnna lawyer ayittu ikkade adyathe judge vesham


twinkle aayirunnu pair. size mathrmalla agelum twinklente double size aanu mammootty ennoru column undayirunnu eitehr times or filmfare i forgot now. not in a bad way. raveena was his dead wife or she was some victim.

----------


## kevin

> *Clip From Mammooka's Debut Hindi Film " Triyatri (1989) " .. Dharthiputra Allale Mammookade Hindi Debut Film..*


triyathri offbeat ..3 college kids all india cycle trip cheyyunnathu ethandayirunnu. keralathil vachu ikkaye meet cheyyum..ikka and shankaradi. ikka randu scene ethandanu aadyam parambil joli cheyyunnathum randamathu coat okke ittu vannu payyanamre njettikkunnathum...

----------


## kevin

mammootty ambedkarnte promotionu mumbai varunnu ennoru rumour undayirunnu..newspaperil okke vannu indraprasthathile jeans shirt and pants aayirunnu promotion costume i was pretty happy with that as he looked like a machan. azad maidanil varunnu ennu paranju krithyam time nhan avide ethi...kurachu malayalikal undayirunnu avide  but he didnt turn up. next day newspaperil  mammootty vannennum aayirangal koodi ennum okke news..it was hysterical, another eg of how south stars enjoy such huge craze ennokke....first time in my life i was worried about my sanity. nhan poyathalle ellam ini ente thonnal aano..damn but somehow i knew the correspondent was lying.... randu divasam kazhinju veroru newspaperil i think mid day or indian expressill oru column was he or wasnt he ? and they said mammootty didnt come.

----------


## kandahassan

> triyathri offbeat ..3 college kids all india cycle trip cheyyunnathu ethandayirunnu. keralathil vachu ikkaye meet cheyyum..ikka and shankaradi. ikka randu scene ethandanu aadyam parambil joli cheyyunnathum randamathu coat okke ittu vannu payyanamre njettikkunnathum...


right ...............ithu thanne padam . shankaradi undo ?

----------


## kevin

> right ...............ithu thanne padam . shankaradi undo ?


yes. angerkum hindi dialog undu ..

----------


## kandahassan

> yes. angerkum hindi dialog undu ..


ok . athorkkunilla ....

----------


## BASH1982

> *Clip From Mammooka's Debut Hindi Film " Triyatri (1989) " .. Dharthiputra Allale Mammookade Hindi Debut Film..*


Dharthiputhra moonnamathe padam anu first commercial film ennu venel parayam 
Introducing mega star mammooty ennu title kanichappo enna romanjam arunnu njan aa padam kandath alpy veriah

----------


## BASH1982

> twinkle aayirunnu pair. size mathrmalla agelum twinklente double size aanu mammootty ennoru column undayirunnu eitehr times or filmfare i forgot now. not in a bad way. raveena was his dead wife or she was some victim.


velliyil angane oru article vayichathayittu oru orma athu pole raveenayude oru intervew filmfaril undarunnu ore samayathu randu South Indian legendnde koode abhinayicha anubhavam okke kamal in alavandan nd ikkade koode ee padathilum

----------


## kevin

> Dharthiputhra moonnamathe padam anu first commercial film ennu venel parayam 
> Introducing mega star mammooty ennu title kanichappo enna romanjam arunnu njan aa padam kandath alpy veriah


saw in video cassette.. gentleman kaanan sl complex/ athulyayil poyappo anjaliyil big caapcity theatre dharthiputhra full aayi..onam holidays. 
those were the days. mammoottyde peak 1987-1993 aanu. sainyam aayirunnu that last most charming mammootty cinema. the zenith. then its all downhill from there . mid life crisis, cant cast this heroine, cant do that part, natural mammootty charm started losing.
mlalnu the best was early nineties till chandralekha. athu kazhinju overweight aayi, thadi koottal thadi kurakkal ,wig vaykal, no well written movies and with aaram thaburan he derailed his timing also ..lost his charm eventually.
this is my personal view. my observation and understanding of ms career. ellarum ingane aavilla manasilakkiyittundavuka. perspective differ.

----------


## BASH1982

> saw in video cassette.. gentleman kaanan sl complex/ athulyayil poyappo anjaliyil big caapcity theatre dharthiputhra full aayi..onam holidays. 
> those were the days. mammoottyde peak 1987-1993 aanu. sainyam aayirunnu that last most charming mammootty cinema. the zenith. then its all downhill from there . mid life crisis, cant cast this heroine, cant do that part, natural mammootty charm started losing.
> mlalnu the best was early nineties till chandralekha. athu kazhinju overweight aayi, thadi koottal thadi kurakkal ,wig vaykal, no well written movies and with aaram thaburan he derailed his timing also ..lost his charm eventually.
> this is my personal view. my observation and understanding of ms career. ellarum ingane aavilla manasilakkiyittundavuka. perspective differ.


Sainyam van nostalgic anu padam kanan vendi theatr il poyittu adukkan pattiyittilla ammathiri thirakkarunnu 
Aliyan paranjathu kure okke shariya ikka joshy team pirinjathu sainyathinu shesham anu athinu shesham fansine thripthi peduthanna padangal kuravarunnu pinne aa oru kalam thirichu kitti ennu thonniyathu 2004 2005 kalatharunnu

----------


## sudeepdayal

> twinkle aayirunnu pair. size mathrmalla agelum twinklente double size aanu mammootty ennoru column undayirunnu eitehr times or filmfare i forgot now. not in a bad way. raveena was his dead wife or she was some victim.


Twinkle sister aanenn thonunnu.. Matte Rinkie Khanna.. Raveena was a Rape victim .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Evidunnu oppichu
> Ee padam release cheyyanamarunnu


Yes kure thappi.. Pandu thottu Mammootty Hindi movie with Raveena ennokke paranhu bayankara news aayi ee cinema release aavunnathum wait cheyth last film illaa..  Ippo oru scène enkilum kandappo Sharikkum entho oru happiness 😀😀😀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kevin

> Twinkle sister aanenn thonunnu.. Matte Rinkie Khanna.. Raveena was a Rape victim .. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


rinke thanne..typed it wrongly , i had rinke  only in mind. shes very small athayirunnu aa sizente mention okke... twinkle raveena type tall girl..

----------


## kevin

> Yes kure thappi.. Pandu thottu Mammootty Hindi movie with Raveena ennokke paranhu bayankara news aayi ee cinema release aavunnathum wait cheyth last film illaa..  Ippo oru scène enkilum kandappo Sharikkum entho oru happiness 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oru bollywood interviewer ikkayodu chodichu enthanu katha ennu..ikka paranju oru vakeel judge aavunnathanu katha ennu...interviewer athenthonnu katha. ikka paranju enthayalum padathinu wait cheyyan...no perosn shall be a judge on his own cause enna concept ethandayirunnu..

----------


## sudeepdayal

> oru bollywood interviewer ikkayodu chodichu enthanu katha ennu..ikka paranju oru vakeel judge aavunnathanu katha ennu...interviewer athenthonnu katha. ikka paranju enthayalum padathinu wait cheyyan...no perosn shall be a judge on his own cause enna concept ethandayirunnu..


Ikkak nalla pratheeksha undayirunnu ee film ennu thonni etho oru interview kandappo.. he was excited about the story.. Ee film shoot okke kazhinh release aavathathaano? Ithu cancel aaya gapil thatti koottiyath aanenn thonunnu Sau Joot ek Sach 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> rinke thanne..typed it wrongly , i had rinke  only in mind. shes very small athayirunnu aa sizente mention okke... twinkle raveena type tall girl..


Yes.. Avalu thanne.. Aa samayath kurach films okke continuous undayirunnu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Ikkak nalla pratheeksha undayirunnu ee film ennu thonni etho oru interview kandappo.. he was excited about the story.. Ee film shoot okke kazhinh release aavathathaano? Ithu cancel aaya gapil thatti koottiyath aanenn thonunnu  *Sau Joot ek Sach 
> *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Btw അതിനു നല്ല അഭിപ്രായമല്ലേ ഉള്ളത്?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

> https://vimeo.com/315109592
> 
> Scene from the movie Ek Din Anjaane Mein. Aadhyamayitta nhan Ithu kaanunnath.. Kure thappi last oru scène enkilum kitti.. Ithu release aavanam aayirunnu.. Mammootty kaanan nannayirukkunnu.. Dialogues onnum illa.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks..
ഇതു ചിത്രീകരിച്ച കാലത്തു നല്ല വാർത്താ പ്രാധാന്യം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു.
പിന്നീട് ഞാനും കുറെ അന്വേ ഷിച്ചു ഈ പടം എവിടെ പോയെന്ന്..
തൃപ്തികരമായ ഒരു മറുപടി ഒരിടത്തു നിന്നും കിട്ടിയില്ല

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Btw അതിനു നല്ല അഭിപ്രായമല്ലേ ഉള്ളത്?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Youtubil kurach clips undu.. Oru daridrya making feel undayirunnu kure serial actors okke vechu.. Mammooty Hindi dialogues okke nannayitundayirunnu.. Full movie kandilla 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Youtubil kurach clips undu.. Oru daridrya making feel undayirunnu kure serial actors okke vechu.. Mammooty Hindi dialogues okke nannayitundayirunnu.. Full movie kandilla 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ഇത് ഫിലിം ഫെസ്റ്റിവലിലൊക്കെ പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ചിനെന്നു തോന്നുന്നു, online reviews ഉം നല്ലതാണ്
MouthShut Review
Sify Review

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

*National Film Archive of India (NFAI) Face Of The Week 

*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*A moment from #AdoorGopalakrishnan's experimental psychological drama Anantaram (1987), featuring Ashokan and #FaceOfTheWeek#Mammootty

*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*Counted as one of the memorable characters of #FaceOfTheWeek#Mammootty as a rebel, I.V. Sasi’s Ayarthi Thollayirathi Irupathonnu (198 addresses the Mappila uprising of 1921.

*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*#FaceOfTheWeek#Mammootty and Urvashi in Abkari (198

*

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## kandahassan

*Megastar Mammootty Birthday Special Mashup 2020*



pwoliye  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

*Mammootty Birthday Special Mashup | Tribute 2020 | SEP7 | Akhilesh Rajesh*

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## Manu Uncle

> *Megastar Mammootty Birthday Special Mashup 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> pwoliye


ഞാൻ എല്ലാം മറന്നു എന്നു നീ കരുതി അല്ലടാ.......................✌️✌️✌️✌️✌️

Mass Editing

----------


## ShahSM

> *Megastar Mammootty Birthday Special Mashup 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> pwoliye


Last scene ൽ MT ആയിരുന്നു അനുയോജ്യൻ!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

kidu item..

edit cheythavan is a genius.. nallam hard work cheythittund.
script ezhuthi cheytha pole




> *Megastar Mammootty Birthday Special Mashup 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pwoliye

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Linto Kurian Mammookka Bday Mashup  :Band:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Happy Birthday Mammookkaa..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Linto Kurian Mammookka Bday Mashup


Kiduuuuu Kiduuuuu... Megastarrr  :Yeye:  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## sankar1992

nale alle brithday

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Linto Kurian Mammookka Bday Mashup


 :Band:   :Band: 

subtitle koodi venamaayirunnu .

----------


## Abin thomas

> Linto Kurian Mammookka Bday Mashup


Best cutzzzzz  :Band:  . Ithanu linto kurian speciality. Baki ellarum mass vech mashup undakkum,but linto oru actorinte ella aspectsum vech cheyum.

----------


## kandahassan

ingerkku ini ennanavo padmabhooshan okke kodukkunnathu  :Doh:   :Doh:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> nale alle brithday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


athee...naale aanu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Best cutzzzzz  . Ithanu linto kurian speciality. Baki ellarum mass vech mashup undakkum,but linto oru actorinte ella aspectsum vech cheyum.


exactly..the best in the business  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*A moment from historical drama Oru Vadakkan Veeragatha (1989). Along with Mathilukal (1989), #FaceOfTheWeek#Mammootty won his first National Award for his performance as warrior Chandu Chekavar in this film.

*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*#FaceOfTheWeek#Mammootty as imprisoned Basheer in #Mathilukal (1989), an unusual love story set in prison life.

*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*#FaceOfTheWeek#Mammootty as uncultured and drunkard hunter in I. V. Sasi’s #Mrigaya (1989).

*

----------


## Dr Roy

> Linto Kurian Mammookka Bday Mashup


Wow.adipoly

----------


## Perumthachan

as awaited, as expected... 
linto kurian's video... simply excellant...

what is the reason for the fire inside you?
greed.
that says it all...

should have included that fazil bit too, about mammokka's greatest strength being his awareness of his limitations and his perseverant attempts to overcome them...

----------


## mayavi

Good one, hbd  Mammootty

----------


## Abin thomas

Mammookka Latest With Director/writer #Harshadh(unda writer) Announcement Soon 😘✌️ Stay Tuned ☺️

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Kanaamariyathu kandu.. Pandeppozho palavattom kandathaanu.. Thirike Kittatha Sneham Manassinte Vingalaanu... Ini 80's le kure movies kaananam..

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ShahSM

> *Megastar Mammootty Birthday Special Mashup 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> pwoliye


This is the best one to me.. 

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> This is the best one to me.. 
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


ee varsham linto kuriente expectation leval vannilla .

----------


## kandahassan

*Here is the Common DP For Mammukka's Birthday 

*

----------


## ShahSM

https://youtu.be/gywa0psUjfE

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

Mammootty to get a song tribute from industry veterans for birthday

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> ee varsham linto kuriente expectation leval vannilla .


Enikkum... njan mass item anu expect cheythe...

----------


## Oruvan1

> This is the best one to me.. 
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


yes this one is the best

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Happy Birthday Mammookka  :Love:  :King:

----------


## Mike

https://youtu.be/QzboK16mP90


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

Rcm inte orennam varaan und..
i have high hopes on that

----------


## Rachu

Happy birthday Mammookka.. ayurarogya sowkhyangal nalki eeswaran anugrahikkatte ennu prarthikkunnu..  :cheers:   :Wub:

----------


## ShahSM

> Rcm inte orennam varaan und..
> i have high hopes on that


https://youtu.be/oQv38LjsGqU

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

https://youtu.be/FuPFDvIPSa8


Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

MEGA WISHES TO MEGASTAR _ MAMMOOTTY BIRTHDAY _ FIRST TIME IN THE HISTORY _ 100_ CELEBRITY WISHES

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## mayavi

Hbd Mammootty

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Happy Birthday Dear Mammookka...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Hearty Birthday Wishes Ikka.............

Annum innum ennum ore oru Raajavu................

----------


## ShahSM

https://youtu.be/IcdnJgls7jY 

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Happy birthday Mammookka.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## mayavi

Kerala kaumadi supplementary mammootty special

----------


## LalVj

Happy birthday ikka 👍

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## mayavi

Tks a lot alexi

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammookka's Interview 1992

----------


## Perumthachan

Thread Title: Happy Birthday Mannookka

പിറന്നാൾ ദിവസത്തിൽ പേരൊക്കെ മാറ്റിയോ?

----------


## Dr Roy

Pirannal mangalangal mammookka

----------


## Mike

Good one .... by Manoramaonline 


https://youtu.be/iuNZO0WbApA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Happy Bday Mammookaaa❤️❤️

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

എന്താണോ ആവോ  🧐


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bilal john

Happy birthday mammookka......

----------


## Akhil krishnan

aa thread title aarengilum onnu maatedo  :Doh:  :Wallbash:

----------


## sachin

HBD Mammukka.God bless you....

----------


## kandahassan

happy birthday Mega Actor Mammokka

----------


## Rachu

> Thread Title: Happy Birthday Mannookka
> 
> പിറന്നാൾ ദിവസത്തിൽ പേരൊക്കെ മാറ്റിയോ?


Thanx for pointing out.. my bad :Doh:

----------


## kandahassan

*ഇച്ചാക്കാക്ക് ഇന്ന് പിറന്നാൾ*

----------


## Rachu

> aa thread title aarengilum onnu maatedo


Maatti  :Wallbash:

----------


## BASH1982

Happy birthday legend

----------


## ShahSM

So far cup Mansoor Rasheed കൊണ്ടുപോയി!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> എന്താണോ ആവോ  類
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


L2 climaxil IKka varumo ????

L3 Lal& Mammukka aakumo ?

----------


## Abin thomas

> So far cup Mansoor Rasheed കൊണ്ടുപോയി!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Ithiloke enth cup enth bhai. Favourite actorsinu avar kodukkunna oru santhosham alle mashup oke. Athu oke enth review cheyan. Ororuthar avarude editing skills nd concept vech cheyunnu.return pratheekschallallo.

----------


## aak



----------


## Rachu

Thanx for the article, mashup youtube links and other writeup links friends..  :cheers:

----------


## Rachu

> 


Aaw!! Cute pic

----------


## Kannadi

Puthiya announcement onnum vannillallo😪

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

happy bithday ikka....

----------


## Mike

> Puthiya announcement onnum vannillallo😪
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Announce cheythathokke corona kondupoyille 😆 6 months .. ikka oru 4 padam theerthene....  so athoke adyam theerkatte.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

> Announce cheythathokke corona kondupoyille 😆 6 months .. ikka oru 4 padam theerthene....  so athoke adyam theerkatte.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eannalum....
Oru kidu project update undayirunnengil....
(Bilal )

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jo

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why cant this be posted in FK twitter page?Ithu first ever alle....pinnentha?

----------


## ShahSM

https://youtu.be/CKXxr3-W59c

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Perumthachan

*Pinarayi Vijayan@vijayanpinarayi*

Dear Mammootty (@mammukka), wishing you the best on your birthday.

*
**www.facebook.com/PinarayiVijayan/
**
*_മലയാള സിനിമയിലെ ഉജ്ജ്വല പ്രതിഭ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക്  ജന്മദിനാശംസകൾ. അദ്ദേഹത്തെ നേരിട്ട് വിളിച്ച് ആശംസ അറിയിച്ചു. കേരളത്തിൻ്റെ സാംസ്കാരിക ചരിത്രത്തിൽ അനിഷേധ്യമായ സ്ഥാനമാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കുള്ളത്. സിനിമാ മേഖലയിൽ അദ്ദേഹം കൈവരിച്ച നേട്ടങ്ങളും നൽകിയ സംഭാവനകളും രാജ്യം കണ്ട എക്കാലത്തേയും മികച്ച കലകാരൻമാരുടെ നിരയിൽ അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻ്റെ സ്ഥാനമുറപ്പിക്കുന്നു. കേരളത്തിൻ്റെ ദൃശ്യമാധ്യമ രംഗത്തും നേതൃപരമായ സംഭാവനകൾ അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻ്റേതായുണ്ട്. ഇനിയും കൂടുതൽ ഉയരങ്ങളിലേയ്ക്ക് തൻ്റെ കലാ ജീവിതത്തെ നയിക്കാൻ അദ്ദേഹത്തിനു സാധിക്കട്ടെ. എല്ലാവിധ ആയുരാരോഗ്യ സൗഖ്യങ്ങളും നേരുന്നു. ഹാർദ്ദമായ ജന്മദിനാശംസകൾ.

_*
ഇനിയും ഉയരങ്ങളിലെത്തട്ടെ; മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ ഫോണില്* വിളിച്ച് പിണറായി
*
https://www.manoramanews.com/news/kerala/2020/09/07/cm-birthday-wishes-to-mammooty.html

----------


## wayanadan

*ശൈലജ ടീച്ചര്* : മലയാളത്തിന്റെ പ്രിയ നടന്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ 69-ാം പിറന്നാളാണിന്ന്. മമ്മൂട്ടിയെന്ന മഹാനടന്* അഭ്രപാളികളില്* എത്രതവണയാ നമ്മളെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിച്ചിട്ടുള്ളത്. അദ്ദേഹം ജീവന്* നല്*കിയ നിരവധി കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളാണ് ഇപ്പോഴും നമ്മുടെ മനസില്* നിറഞ്ഞ് നില്*ക്കുന്നത്

**സാമൂഹിക പ്രതിബദ്ധതയില്* മുന്നില്* നില്*ക്കുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ജീവകാരുണ്യ പ്രവര്*ത്തനങ്ങള്* കേരളം പലപ്പോഴും തൊട്ടറിഞ്ഞതാണ്. മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ചിട്ടയായ ജീവിതവും ചുറുചുറുക്കും ഏതൊരു സാധാരണക്കാരനും ആവേശം നല്*കുന്നതാണ്.*
*അഭിനയിക്കുന്ന വേഷങ്ങളോട് അദ്ദേഹം കാണിക്കുന്ന ആത്മാര്*ത്ഥത ഏത് തൊഴില്* മേഖലയില്* പ്രവര്*ത്തിക്കുന്നവര്*ക്കും മാതൃകയാക്കാന്* കഴിയുന്നതാണ്. ഇനിയും അഭിനയത്തിന്റെ കൂടുതല്* ഉയരങ്ങളിലേക്ക് എത്താന്* എല്ലാ ഭാവുകങ്ങളും നേരുന്നു. പ്രിയ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് ജന്മദിനാശംസകള്*.*

----------


## DHIMDI MATHAI

> *Pinarayi Vijayan@vijayanpinarayi*
> 
> Dear Mammootty (@mammukka), wishing you the best on your birthday.
> 
> *
> **www.facebook.com/PinarayiVijayan/
> **
> *_മലയാള സിനിമയിലെ ഉജ്ജ്വല പ്രതിഭ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക്  ജന്മദിനാശംസകൾ. അദ്ദേഹത്തെ നേരിട്ട് വിളിച്ച് ആശംസ അറിയിച്ചു. കേരളത്തിൻ്റെ സാംസ്കാരിക ചരിത്രത്തിൽ അനിഷേധ്യമായ സ്ഥാനമാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കുള്ളത്. സിനിമാ മേഖലയിൽ അദ്ദേഹം കൈവരിച്ച നേട്ടങ്ങളും നൽകിയ സംഭാവനകളും രാജ്യം കണ്ട എക്കാലത്തേയും മികച്ച കലകാരൻമാരുടെ നിരയിൽ അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻ്റെ സ്ഥാനമുറപ്പിക്കുന്നു. കേരളത്തിൻ്റെ ദൃശ്യമാധ്യമ രംഗത്തും നേതൃപരമായ സംഭാവനകൾ അദ്ദേഹത്തിൻ്റേതായുണ്ട്. ഇനിയും കൂടുതൽ ഉയരങ്ങളിലേയ്ക്ക് തൻ്റെ കലാ ജീവിതത്തെ നയിക്കാൻ അദ്ദേഹത്തിനു സാധിക്കട്ടെ. എല്ലാവിധ ആയുരാരോഗ്യ സൗഖ്യങ്ങളും നേരുന്നു. ഹാർദ്ദമായ ജന്മദിനാശംസകൾ.
> 
> ...


Aaha...Mandrake wish cheythallo...

----------


## Rachu

Mammookka oru cinemayilenkilum palakkadan bhasha samsarichu kelkkaan oru moham

----------


## wayanadan

*മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് പിറന്നാള്* ദിനത്തില്* അപൂര്*വ സമ്മാനവുമായി കണ്ണൂരില്* നിന്ന് ഒരു ആരാധിക*
https://www.kairalinewsonline.com/2020/09/07/344421.html

----------


## Oruvan1

https://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-m...otty-1.5034624

----------


## Oruvan1

> Mammookka oru cinemayilenkilum palakkadan bhasha samsarichu kelkkaan oru moham


samsaarichittille ???

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan

*മലയാള സിനിമയിലെ അതുല്യ പ്രതിഭയായ ഭരത് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് പിറന്നാൾ ആശംസകൾ. മനുഷ്യജീവിതത്തിൻ്റെ വൈവിധ്യമുള്ള അവസ്ഥകളെ അതിസൂക്ഷ്മ ഭാവങ്ങളോടെ ആവിഷ്കരിക്കാൻ ഏറെ മികവുകാട്ടുന്ന അഭിനയപ്രതിഭയാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി. ഇനിയുമേറെക്കാലം മലയാള സിനിമയുടെയും നമ്മുടെ സാംസ്കാരിക രംഗത്തിൻ്റെയും സൗഭാഗ്യമായി തുടരാൻ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് കഴിയട്ടെയെന്ന് ആശംസിക്കുന്നു.

manthri A K  balan*

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## Rachu

> samsaarichittille ???


Illennaanu thonnunnadhu  :Thinking:

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

https://www.manoramanews.com/news/en...er-record.html

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## mayavi

> [B]
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


What is the record

----------


## King Amal

> What is the record


[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jo

> What is the record



Ithonnum ariyunnille.. :Laughing: ..first time in mollywood a tag 10 M crossed

----------


## ShahSM

> Ithonnum ariyunnille....first time in mollywood a tag 10 M crossed


കുറെ bot ഉണ്ടെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു! Porn site ലേത് പോലെയുള്ള ട്വീറ്റും കൂട്ടത്തിൽ HBD ടാഗും! ചെലപ്പൊ എതിർ ഫാൻസിൻ്റെ വകയുള്ള സമ്മാനാവാനും സാധ്യതയുണ്ട്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jo

> കുറെ bot ഉണ്ടെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു! Porn site ലേത് പോലെയുള്ള ട്വീറ്റും കൂട്ടത്തിൽ HBD ടാഗും! ചെലപ്പൊ എതിർ ഫാൻസിൻ്റെ വകയുള്ള സമ്മാനാവാനും സാധ്യതയുണ്ട്!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


----------------

----------


## Jo

> കുറെ bot ഉണ്ടെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു! Porn site ലേത് പോലെയുള്ള ട്വീറ്റും കൂട്ടത്തിൽ HBD ടാഗും! ചെലപ്പൊ എതിർ ഫാൻസിൻ്റെ വകയുള്ള സമ്മാനാവാനും സാധ്യതയുണ്ട്!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


malayalathil irangunna ella tag celebrationunm bot undu...lalettante tag celebrationum ithundallo...avasaam irangiya rajavinte makan ulpede undu....ini varunna pulimuruganum kaanum......bot illathe itra varilla...enthu bot aanenkilum first 10M is for happy bday mammootty tag...angane kandal prasnam theerum..valiya sambhavam onnumalla...but oru santhosham aanu...news channelsil and newspaperil ulpede vannittundu..athippol BO collectionum thallille...ithum athupole kandal mathi.. :Laughing:

----------


## Joseph James

> malayalathil irangunna ella tag celebrationunm bot undu...lalettante tag celebrationum ithundallo...avasaam irangiya rajavinte makan ulpede undu....ini varunna pulimuruganum kaanum......bot illathe itra varilla...enthu bot aanenkilum first 10M is for happy bday mammootty tag...angane kandal prasnam theerum..valiya sambhavam onnumalla...but oru santhosham aanu...news channelsil and newspaperil ulpede vannittundu..athippol BO collectionum thallille...ithum athupole kandal mathi..


Mahesh babunte birthdaykk aanenn thoonunnu 60M tag. Athenth  tharam bot aanenn innum manasilaayittilla :Biggrin:

----------


## Joseph James

❤️😍

----------


## kevin

spaar. thettilathe oru script vachu mooparde style and look use cheythu oru padam new gen cheyyathathu albhutham aanu..

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## BangaloreaN

*കരിയറിൽ 65ഓളം പുതുമുഖ സംവിധായകർക്ക് അവസരം നൽകിയ നടൻ*


മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് പിറന്നാൾ ആശംസകള്* നേർന്ന് യൂത്ത് കോണ്*ഗ്രസ് സംസ്ഥാന അധ്യക്ഷന്* ഷാഫി പറമ്പില്* എംഎല്*എ. കണ്ണിന് മടുക്കാത്ത വിസ്മയിപ്പിക്കുന്ന അഭിനയ മുഹൂർത്തങ്ങളുടെ സൃഷ്ടാവിന് പിറന്നാള്* ആശംസകൾ എന്നാണ് ഷാഫി കുറിച്ചത്. ഒപ്പം മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പ്രീസ്റ്റ് എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ സംവിധായകനും സ്വന്തം നാട്ടുകാരനുമായ ജോഫിനും അഭിനന്ദനങ്ങൾ അറിയിക്കുന്നു.
*ഷാഫി പറമ്പലിന്റെ കുറിപ്പ് വായിക്കാം:*
മനസ്സിൽ ആദരം നിറക്കുന്ന അർപ്പണ മനോഭാവത്തിന് , കണ്ണിന് മടുക്കാത്ത വിസ്മയിപ്പിക്കുന്ന അഭിനയ മുഹൂർത്തങ്ങളുടെ സൃഷ്ടാവിന് മറ്റൊരു പിറന്നാൾ കൂടി . ഇദ്ദേഹത്തെ ഇഷ്ടപ്പെടാൻ ആയിരം കാരണങ്ങൾ ഓരോരുത്തർക്കും ഉണ്ടാവും. എന്റെ ഇഷ്ടം വർധിച്ചതിന് ഒരു കാരണമാണ് ഞങ്ങളോടൊപ്പം നിൽക്കുന്ന ആ മെലിഞ്ഞ ചെറുപ്പക്കാരനും അയാളെ പോലെ നിരവധി പേർക്കും മമ്മുക്ക നൽകിയ അവസരവും.
തന്റെ കരിയറിൽ 65 ഓളം പുതുമുഖ സംവിധായകർക്ക് അവസരം കൊടുത്ത നടൻമാർ മലയാള സിനിമയ്ക്ക് അകത്തും പുറത്തും വേറെയുണ്ടാകുമെന്ന് കരുതുന്നില്ല. നിരവധി പേരുടെ സ്വപ്നങ്ങൾക്ക് ചിറക് വിരിച്ച് പറക്കാൻ അവസരം കൊടുത്തു എന്നത് അദ്ദേഹത്തോടുള്ള ഇഷ്ടത്തെ ഇരട്ടിപ്പിക്കുന്നു.
അങ്ങനെ അവസരം കിട്ടിയ ഒരാളാണ് ജോഫിൻ. പാലക്കാട് പിഎംജി സ്കൂളിലെ ആ പഴയ വിദ്യാർഥി ഇന്ന് മമ്മൂക്കയെ പോലൊരു മഹാ നടനോട് ആക്*ഷനും കട്ടും പറയുന്നത് അടുത്ത് നിന്ന് കാണുന്നത് ആനന്ദകരമായിരുന്നു. സ്വപ്ന സാക്ഷാത്ക്കാരങ്ങൾ എന്നും അഭിമാനകരമാണ്. അത് നമുക്ക് പ്രിയപ്പെട്ടവരുടേതാകുമ്പോൾ മധുരതരവുമാണ്. പാലക്കാട് മുണ്ടൂരിലെ ചാക്കോ മാഷുടെ മകൻ സ്വപ്നങ്ങൾക്ക് പുറകേ പോകുമ്പോൾ തന്റെ ലോകത്തിന്റെ സ്പന്ദനം സിനിമയിലാണ് എന്ന് ഉറച്ച് വിശ്വസിച്ചിരുന്നു. ആ ഉറപ്പിന് , ഒരു തുടക്കക്കാരന്റെ ജീവിതത്തോളം വില വരുന്ന സ്വപ്നത്തിന് യാഥാർഥ്യത്തിന്റെ നിറം പകർന്ന് മഹാ നടന് എന്റെയും പാലക്കാടിന്റെയും പ്രസ്ഥാനത്തിന്റെയും ഹൃദയം നിറഞ്ഞ ജന്മദിനാശംസകൾ.
മമ്മുക്കയും മഞ്ജു വാര്യരും ആദ്യമായി ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന ദ് പ്രീസ്റ്റ് എന്ന ചിത്രമൊരുക്കുന്നത് ജോഫിനാണ് .

----------


## ShahSM

നല്ല ഊള സോംഗും വീഡിയോയും!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Perumthachan

*Sangeeth Sivan
*_ഇച്ചാക്കയ്ക്ക്.. ആദ്യമേ എല്ലാവിധ ജന്മദിനാശംസകളും നേരട്ടെ..  എന്റെ  ആദ്യചിത്രം   വ്യൂഹം  കണ്ടതിനു ശേഷം അഭിനന്ദിക്കാനായി വിളിച്ചപ്പോഴാണ്  ആദ്യമായി ഇച്ചാക്കയുമായി  സംസാരിക്കുന്നത്.പിന്നീട്  ഞങ്ങൾ  കൂടുതൽ  അടുക്കുന്നത്  ഒരു  ചെന്നൈ യാത്രയിൽ ആണ്. യോദ്ധ സിനിമ റിലീസ് ആയ സമയം.. ഫ്ലൈറ്റിൽ യാത്രക്കായി പുറപ്പെട്ട എന്നെ  ടിക്കറ്റ്  ക്യാൻസൽ  ചെയ്യിപ്പിച്ചു,  ശേഷം അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ പുതിയ കാറിൽ  ആണ് ഞങ്ങൾ യാത്ര തിരിച്ചത്. ഇച്ചാക്ക തന്നെ ആയിരുന്നു ചെന്നൈ  വരെ ഡ്രൈവ് ചെയ്തത്. വഴിയോരത്തെ തട്ടുകയിൽ നിന്ന് ആയിരുന്നു ഫുഡ്* ഒക്കെ  കഴിച്ചത്. വളരെ സിംപിൾ ആയ ഒരു മനുഷ്യൻ.

ഞങ്ങൾ തമ്മിൽ ഒരു സിനിമ ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ലെങ്കിലും ഇന്നും നല്ല  ബന്ധം  കാത്തുസൂക്ഷിക്കുന്നവരാണ്. അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഫാമിലി ആയിട്ടും നല്ല ബന്ധം കാത്തുസൂക്ഷിക്കുന്നു.. യാദൃശ്ചികമായി ഇച്ചാക്ക വീട്ടിൽ വരികയും അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെയും ഫാമിലിയുടെയും ഒരുപാട്  ഫോട്ടോസ്  ഞാൻ  എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ട്. അതിൽ എനിക്കേറ്റവും പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട ഫോട്ടോ ഞാൻ ഇവിടെ പോസ്റ്റ്* ചെയ്യുന്നു. 

ഇന്നും  ഞാൻ കേൾക്കുന്ന ചോദ്യമാണ് എന്താണ് ഇച്ചാക്കയെ വെച്ച് ഒരു  മൂവി  ചെയാത്തത് എന്ന്. യോദ്ധക്ക് ശേഷം ഇച്ചാക്കയെ വെച്ചുള്ള പ്രൊജക്റ്റ്* ആയിരുന്നു പ്ലാൻ  ചെയ്തത്. രഞ്ജിത്തിനെ ആയിരുന്നു തിരക്കഥ എഴുതാൻ കരുതിയിരുന്നത്., പിന്നീട്  എന്തൊക്കെയോ കാരണങ്ങൾ കൊണ്ട്  ആ പ്രൊജക്റ്റ്*  നടക്കാതെ പോയി. ഇന്നും ഇച്ചാക്കക്ക് പറ്റിയ കഥക്കും  കഥാപാത്രത്തിനുമായുള്ള  എന്റെ തിരച്ചിൽ തുടരുന്നു..._

----------


## Oruvan1

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=7nskTfiCP0M
> നല്ല ഊള സോംഗും വീഡിയോയും!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


3aam classil padikkunna payyan cheytha pole undallo

----------


## Oruvan1

vegam varatte..
waiting





> *Sangeeth Sivan
> *_ഇച്ചാക്കയ്ക്ക്.. ആദ്യമേ എല്ലാവിധ ജന്മദിനാശംസകളും നേരട്ടെ..  എന്റെ  ആദ്യചിത്രം   വ്യൂഹം  കണ്ടതിനു ശേഷം അഭിനന്ദിക്കാനായി വിളിച്ചപ്പോഴാണ്  ആദ്യമായി ഇച്ചാക്കയുമായി  സംസാരിക്കുന്നത്.പിന്നീട്  ഞങ്ങൾ  കൂടുതൽ  അടുക്കുന്നത്  ഒരു  ചെന്നൈ യാത്രയിൽ ആണ്. യോദ്ധ സിനിമ റിലീസ് ആയ സമയം.. ഫ്ലൈറ്റിൽ യാത്രക്കായി പുറപ്പെട്ട എന്നെ  ടിക്കറ്റ്  ക്യാൻസൽ  ചെയ്യിപ്പിച്ചു,  ശേഷം അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ പുതിയ കാറിൽ  ആണ് ഞങ്ങൾ യാത്ര തിരിച്ചത്. ഇച്ചാക്ക തന്നെ ആയിരുന്നു ചെന്നൈ  വരെ ഡ്രൈവ് ചെയ്തത്. വഴിയോരത്തെ തട്ടുകയിൽ നിന്ന് ആയിരുന്നു ഫുഡ്* ഒക്കെ  കഴിച്ചത്. വളരെ സിംപിൾ ആയ ഒരു മനുഷ്യൻ.
> 
> ഞങ്ങൾ തമ്മിൽ ഒരു സിനിമ ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ലെങ്കിലും ഇന്നും നല്ല  ബന്ധം  കാത്തുസൂക്ഷിക്കുന്നവരാണ്. അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഫാമിലി ആയിട്ടും നല്ല ബന്ധം കാത്തുസൂക്ഷിക്കുന്നു.. യാദൃശ്ചികമായി ഇച്ചാക്ക വീട്ടിൽ വരികയും അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെയും ഫാമിലിയുടെയും ഒരുപാട്  ഫോട്ടോസ്  ഞാൻ  എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ട്. അതിൽ എനിക്കേറ്റവും പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട ഫോട്ടോ ഞാൻ ഇവിടെ പോസ്റ്റ്* ചെയ്യുന്നു. 
> 
> ഇന്നും  ഞാൻ കേൾക്കുന്ന ചോദ്യമാണ് എന്താണ് ഇച്ചാക്കയെ വെച്ച് ഒരു  മൂവി  ചെയാത്തത് എന്ന്. യോദ്ധക്ക് ശേഷം ഇച്ചാക്കയെ വെച്ചുള്ള പ്രൊജക്റ്റ്* ആയിരുന്നു പ്ലാൻ  ചെയ്തത്. രഞ്ജിത്തിനെ ആയിരുന്നു തിരക്കഥ എഴുതാൻ കരുതിയിരുന്നത്., പിന്നീട്  എന്തൊക്കെയോ കാരണങ്ങൾ കൊണ്ട്  ആ പ്രൊജക്റ്റ്*  നടക്കാതെ പോയി. ഇന്നും ഇച്ചാക്കക്ക് പറ്റിയ കഥക്കും  കഥാപാത്രത്തിനുമായുള്ള  എന്റെ തിരച്ചിൽ തുടരുന്നു..._

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> vegam varatte..
> waiting


Yodha polathe oru kidilam padam Ee teaminte vannirunnenkil...

----------


## wayanadan

*‘മമ്മൂക്കാനോട് മുണ്ടൂല്ല, മമ്മൂക്ക എന്നെ ഹാപ്പി ബര്*ത്ത്ഡേക്ക് വിളിച്ചിട്ടില്ല’; കുഞ്ഞ് ആരാധികയുടെ വീഡിയോ പങ്കുവെച്ച് മമ്മൂട്ടി*
https://www.kairalinewsonline.com/2020/09/08/344656.html

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## ShahSM

> 


👍👍

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Yodha polathe oru kidilam padam Ee teaminte vannirunnenkil...


Yodha venamennilla vyuham pole orennam mathi

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Yodha venamennilla vyuham pole orennam mathi


Vyuhavum kiduvaayirunnu.. Rahuvaranallayirunno Vyuhathil?

----------


## frincekjoseph

Porichu.................



> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Aa timil after Vhugam - Ikka - Sangeet Sivan - Santosh Sivan movieye patti okke kettirunnu............
Pinne Santosh Sivan Directionil oru padam.........
Avasanam Sanjeev Sivanu aanu baghyam kittiyathu..........




> *Sangeeth Sivan
> *_ഇച്ചാക്കയ്ക്ക്.. ആദ്യമേ എല്ലാവിധ ജന്മദിനാശംസകളും നേരട്ടെ..  എന്റെ  ആദ്യചിത്രം   വ്യൂഹം  കണ്ടതിനു ശേഷം അഭിനന്ദിക്കാനായി വിളിച്ചപ്പോഴാണ്  ആദ്യമായി ഇച്ചാക്കയുമായി  സംസാരിക്കുന്നത്.പിന്നീട്  ഞങ്ങൾ  കൂടുതൽ  അടുക്കുന്നത്  ഒരു  ചെന്നൈ യാത്രയിൽ ആണ്. യോദ്ധ സിനിമ റിലീസ് ആയ സമയം.. ഫ്ലൈറ്റിൽ യാത്രക്കായി പുറപ്പെട്ട എന്നെ  ടിക്കറ്റ്  ക്യാൻസൽ  ചെയ്യിപ്പിച്ചു,  ശേഷം അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ പുതിയ കാറിൽ  ആണ് ഞങ്ങൾ യാത്ര തിരിച്ചത്. ഇച്ചാക്ക തന്നെ ആയിരുന്നു ചെന്നൈ  വരെ ഡ്രൈവ് ചെയ്തത്. വഴിയോരത്തെ തട്ടുകയിൽ നിന്ന് ആയിരുന്നു ഫുഡ്* ഒക്കെ  കഴിച്ചത്. വളരെ സിംപിൾ ആയ ഒരു മനുഷ്യൻ.
> 
> ഞങ്ങൾ തമ്മിൽ ഒരു സിനിമ ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ലെങ്കിലും ഇന്നും നല്ല  ബന്ധം  കാത്തുസൂക്ഷിക്കുന്നവരാണ്. അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഫാമിലി ആയിട്ടും നല്ല ബന്ധം കാത്തുസൂക്ഷിക്കുന്നു.. യാദൃശ്ചികമായി ഇച്ചാക്ക വീട്ടിൽ വരികയും അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെയും ഫാമിലിയുടെയും ഒരുപാട്  ഫോട്ടോസ്  ഞാൻ  എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ട്. അതിൽ എനിക്കേറ്റവും പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട ഫോട്ടോ ഞാൻ ഇവിടെ പോസ്റ്റ്* ചെയ്യുന്നു. 
> 
> ഇന്നും  ഞാൻ കേൾക്കുന്ന ചോദ്യമാണ് എന്താണ് ഇച്ചാക്കയെ വെച്ച് ഒരു  മൂവി  ചെയാത്തത് എന്ന്. യോദ്ധക്ക് ശേഷം ഇച്ചാക്കയെ വെച്ചുള്ള പ്രൊജക്റ്റ്* ആയിരുന്നു പ്ലാൻ  ചെയ്തത്. രഞ്ജിത്തിനെ ആയിരുന്നു തിരക്കഥ എഴുതാൻ കരുതിയിരുന്നത്., പിന്നീട്  എന്തൊക്കെയോ കാരണങ്ങൾ കൊണ്ട്  ആ പ്രൊജക്റ്റ്*  നടക്കാതെ പോയി. ഇന്നും ഇച്ചാക്കക്ക് പറ്റിയ കഥക്കും  കഥാപാത്രത്തിനുമായുള്ള  എന്റെ തിരച്ചിൽ തുടരുന്നു..._

----------


## sudeepdayal

Ikkayude Bday Mashup Videosil Madhuraraja, Shylock, Rajadhi Raja okke kettunnavanokke enthu cheyyan.. Kidilokodam characters thanne cover cheyyan pattilla athinidayilaanu ithum matte Carnival pant keerunna video okke.. Johnny walker aa class room intro scene, Avanazhi Balram Intro scene onnum kettatha enthu Fans.. Aa Yathra Director Dalapathy scène explain cheyyunnidathaanu Sharikkum romancham vannath.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## ShahSM

> 


തത്ക്കാലം ശ്രീ മൂവീസിൻ്റെടുത്തുന്ന് വാങ്ങീട്ടിടാൻ പറ!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## cinema aaradhakan

ini ikka enganum EMPURAAN il undo??

----------


## cinema aaradhakan

Katta waiting for the update  :Pray:  :Pray:  :Pray:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Pakshe vere evideyou njan advt kandirunnu 4K movie valiyettann in Asianet aano Surya anonnu ariyilla....




> 





> തത്ക്കാലം ശ്രീ മൂവീസിൻ്റെടുത്തുന്ന് വാങ്ങീട്ടിടാൻ പറ!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

Johny Walker inte nalla print

----------


## kandahassan

thaskaraveeran 2 coming ???

pramod pappan team says thaskaraveeran 2 is coming ....

script : Dennis joseph

----------


## Arya



----------


## aak

> thaskaraveeran 2 coming ???
> 
> pramod pappan team says thaskaraveeran 2 is coming ....
> 
> script : Dennis joseph


Aa Interviewinte link undo?

----------


## BangaloreaN

https://www.asianetnews.com/entertai...eeran-2-qgeioo

*'തസ്ക്കരവീരന്' രണ്ടാംഭാഗം ഒരുക്കാന്* പ്രമോദ് പപ്പന്*; തിരക്കഥയൊരുക്കുക ഡെന്നിസ് ജോസഫ്*





HIGHLIGHTS
*മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്നെ നായകനായ മറ്റൊരു ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ സംവിധാന രംഗത്തേക്ക് എത്തിയവരാണ് പ്രമോദ് പപ്പന്*. 2004ല്* പുറത്തെത്തിയ 'വജ്രം' ആയിരുന്നു ആ ചിത്രം. 
*
മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കൊപ്പം നയന്*താര നായികയായി, 2005ല്* പുറത്തെത്തിയ ചിത്രമായിരുന്നു തസ്*ക്കരവീരന്*. ഇപ്പോഴിതാ 15 വര്*ഷങ്ങള്*ക്ക് ശേഷം ചിത്രത്തിന് രണ്ടാംഭാഗം ഒരുക്കാനുള്ള തയ്യാറെടുപ്പിലാണെന്ന് ഇരട്ട സംവിധായകരായ പ്രമോദ് പപ്പന്*. പ്രമോദ് പപ്പനിലെ പ്രമോദ് 'ദ ക്യു'വിന് നല്*കിയ അഭിമുഖത്തിലാണ് ഇക്കാര്യം പറഞ്ഞത്.
ചിത്രത്തിനായി ഡെന്നിസ് ജോസഫ് ആണ് തിരക്കഥയൊരുക്കുന്നതെന്നും കുറച്ചുകഴിഞ്ഞ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നേരില്*കണ്ട് ഇക്കാര്യം സംസാരിക്കണമെന്നാണ് കരുതുന്നതെന്നും പ്രമോദ് പറയുന്നു. മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്നെ നായകനായ മറ്റൊരു ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ സംവിധാന രംഗത്തേക്ക് എത്തിയവരാണ് പ്രമോദ് പപ്പന്*. 2004ല്* പുറത്തെത്തിയ 'വജ്രം' ആയിരുന്നു ആ ചിത്രം. 


മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകനായ രണ്ട് സിനിമകള്* കൂടാതെ കലാഭവന്* മണി നായകനായ ബ്ലാക്ക് സ്റ്റാല്യണ്*, റഹ്മാന്* നായകനായ മുസാഫിര്*, കലാഭവന്* മണിയും റഹ്മാനും ഒരുമിച്ച എബ്രഹാം ആന്*ഡ് ലിങ്കണ്*, ഉണ്ണി മുകുന്ദന്* നായകനായ ബാങ്കോക്ക് സമ്മര്* എന്നിവയും ഈ സംവിധായകരുടേതായി പുറത്തെത്തിയിട്ടുണ്ട്. 'പ്രമോദ് പാപ്പനിക് അപ്രോച്ച്' എന്നാണ് സ്വന്തം സിനിമകളുടെ ശൈലിയെ ഈ സംവിധായകര്* വിശേഷിപ്പിക്കാറ്.

----------


## kandahassan

> Aa Interviewinte link undo?


video link alla . the cue inte portal il news und bro . thread thudangikko  :Band:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Adutha duranthamm movie...........

Ikka ithinu confim aayum date kodukkum. Billal okke maativechu date kodukkum  :Vandivittu: 

Dhairamayi thread thudangam



> video link alla . the cue inte portal il news und bro . thread thudangikko

----------


## aak

> video link alla . the cue inte portal il news und bro . thread thudangikko


Ende bhai start akathe flop akum ennu vechittu aano?

----------


## kandahassan

> Ende bhai start akathe *flop akum ennu vechittu aano*?



no . njan ippol new threads onnum angane start cheyyarilla .

----------


## aak

> no . njan ippol new threads onnum angane start cheyyarilla .


Alright ennu start akkiyekam

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha 


*

----------


## ShahSM

> thaskaraveeran 2 coming ???
> 
> pramod pappan team says thaskaraveeran 2 is coming ....
> 
> script : Dennis joseph


ആ ഭൈരവൻ സോംഗിലെ ഗെറ്റപ്പുകൾ കണ്ട് മയങ്ങിയതായിരിക്കും ഇക്ക!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1



----------


## Oruvan1



----------


## sudeepdayal

Mammooty aa Camera unbox cheyyunna latest video enthoru look entammo.. Oru rakshayum illa.. Even aa shirt okke evidunnu oppikkunnu.. ethu celebrity engane okke vannalum ingeru chumma simple aayi vannu ellam polikkum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DHIMDI MATHAI

> Mammooty aa Camera unbox cheyyunna latest video enthoru look entammo.. Oru rakshayum illa.. Even aa shirt okke evidunnu oppikkunnu.. ethu celebrity engane okke vannalum ingeru chumma simple aayi vannu ellam polikkum 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sheriya..oru rakshayum illa...super look

----------


## kevin

> Johny Walker inte nalla print


johnnie  :Clap:  :Clap:  @sudeepdayal, alee nee watsup cheytha same link.
munnariyippum dannyum mrigayayayum ovvgyum new delhiyum okke undelum nammude childhood hero thanneyanu nammude favorite hero johnny varghese alias johniewalker.

----------


## Dr Roy

> johnnie  @sudeepdayal, alee nee watsup cheytha same link.
> munnariyippum dannyum mrigayayayum ovvgyum new delhiyum okke undelum nammude childhood hero thanneyanu nammude favorite hero johnny varghese alias johniewalker.


Wow.jhony walker enikkum oru vikaramanu.great to see this print..cherupathil ettavom kooduthal kanda padangalil onnu along with kilukkam,manu uncle n devasuram.

----------


## Mike

> Johny Walker inte nalla print


Finally 😍😍😍😍

Thank you Alexi for sharing.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mayavi

Tq Alexi for Ur efforts

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ezuthukari Sharadayude (angine aanu orma) oru writup undayiru. My Love enna novel Mammottyeum Dquvine munnil kandaanu vayichu theerthathu ennu paranju. Athu aarengilum padam akugayanegilu super aayirikkum ennum.

Any idea about this writeup @ALEXI

----------


## Balram

> *Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha 
> 
> 
> *


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## ALEXI

> Ezuthukari Sharadayude (angine aanu orma) oru writup undayiru. My Love enna novel Mammottyeum Dquvine munnil kandaanu vayichu theerthathu ennu paranju. Athu aarengilum padam akugayanegilu super aayirikkum ennum.
> 
> Any idea about this writeup @ALEXI


https://www.manoramaonline.com/liter...on-screen.html

----------


## kevin

> Wow.jhony walker enikkum oru vikaramanu.great to see this print..cherupathil ettavom kooduthal kanda padangalil onnu along with kilukkam,manu uncle n devasuram.


yes bro johnie was about attitude. jayarajnte sp venkiteshnte ikkade swamide dd yude ..all their attitude fell in place. 
johniewalker and iyer the great were my favorite still my fav. yoddha lalnte fav childhood film aanu.

----------


## Joseph James

🔥🔥🔥🔥

----------


## Abin thomas

Rare one

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## kandahassan

*മമ്മൂട്ടിയുമായി 1992ൽ നടത്തിയ അഭിമുഖം | Old Interview of Mammootty |*

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> *Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha 
> 
> 
> *





> Johny Walker inte nalla print


Woww... Two all time favorites back to back!!  :Drum:   :Drum:  :Love:

----------


## Oruvan1

> 


Respect.......

----------


## sudeepdayal

Druvam also


https://youtu.be/NTkzzhUUrEI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Vakkan Veera Gatha
Druvham
Johny Walker 
Valliyettan 




> Druvam also
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/NTkzzhUUrEI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Kauravar FHD print undo?

----------


## frincekjoseph

Illa ennu thonnunnu....




> Kauravar FHD print undo?

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Illa ennu thonnunnu....


Hmm.. Ente all time favourite Action movie aanu..

----------


## ShahSM

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Ithu last week kandirunnu.. Kiduvaanu..

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Ithu last week kandirunnu.. Kiduvaanu..


Lavanmaaru set aanu.. jalasimham also kollaam.. edaki oru Vodafone comedy stars nilavaram okke varunnondelum idea kollaam..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Lavanmaaru set aanu.. jalasimham also kollaam.. edaki oru Vodafone comedy stars nilavaram okke varunnondelum idea kollaam..


Jalasimham kollamenkilum SlowB de range illa.. JalaSimhathil nannayathu Annan vellathil ninnu pongivannathinu shesham dialogue paranju nadannu varunna scenaayirunnu.. SlowB first bhayankara serious aayittu pinneyangottu comedy line aaki.. Athum BigB poloru serious padathe..

----------


## frincekjoseph

Entem favourite aanu............ poli sanam

Annu chilar paranju Vishnu vardhanan aanu hero ennu




> Hmm.. Ente all time favourite Action movie aanu..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Entem favourite aanu............ poli sanam
> 
> Annu chilar paranju Vishnu vardhanan aanu hero ennu


Haha.. Ikka Villain aanallo😂😂😂..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Finally The Classic OVVG Is Coming Soon In 4K Quality  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Finally The Classic OVVG Is Coming Soon In 4K Quality


Remove cheytho?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Remove cheytho?


yes..color correct cheyth reupload cheyyum..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*Sajeev Pilla's Maamangam 
*

----------


## Oruvan1

ithenthaa sambhavam ?




> *Sajeev Pilla's Maamangam 
> *

----------


## frincekjoseph

Sajeev Pilla shoot cheytha portions aano?




> *Sajeev Pilla's Maamangam 
> *

----------


## frincekjoseph

Nammude threadinte title onnu change cheyyammo @BangaloreaN @Rachu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Sajeev Pilla shoot cheytha portions aano?


sajeev shoot cheytha portions nte stills aanennu thonunu..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ithenthaa sambhavam ?


sajeevnte portions..

----------


## frincekjoseph

Aayirikkum.......




> sajeev shoot cheytha portions nte stills aanennu thonunu..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Oru Vadakkan Veeragatha In 4K  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammookka Harvesting Sun Drops...

----------


## Arya



----------


## Naradhan

> Entem favourite aanu............ poli sanam
> 
> Annu chilar paranju Vishnu vardhanan aanu hero ennu





> Haha.. Ikka Villain aanallo..


Yes. Vishnu vardhanan aanu yadhartha hero. Mam-ne VVyude role-il onnu sankalpichu nokku .... Oru kuttavaaliyude makale eduthu valarthunna dheeranaaya police officer ... !!

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Yes. Vishnu vardhanan aanu yadhartha hero. Mam-ne VVyude role-il onnu sankalpichu nokku .... Oru kuttavaaliyude makale eduthu valarthunna dheeranaaya police officer ... !!


Athinekkal Hero Murali aanu.. Suhruthu marichappo onnum randum alla moonu pen kuttikale aanu samrakshichath.. Athil onnu vallavanteyum molum..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

> Yes. Vishnu vardhanan aanu yadhartha hero. Mam-ne VVyude role-il onnu sankalpichu nokku .... Oru kuttavaaliyude makale eduthu valarthunna dheeranaaya police officer ... !!


He He He angine nokkuvanegil pala malayala padathileyum main heros aa padathil abhinayicha onno rando sceneil varunnavar aayirikkum.  like anatha asrama nadthunna achanmar, kunjine eduthu valarthunna sisters etc.  Aside Kavuravaril VV nte role super aayirunnu and he did it very well as well.




> Athinekkal Hero Murali aanu.. Suhruthu marichappo onnum randum alla moonu pen kuttikale aanu samrakshichath.. Athil onnu vallavanteyum molum..
> 
> Athu point @Naradhan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Yes. Vishnu vardhanan aanu yadhartha hero. Mam-ne VVyude role-il onnu sankalpichu nokku .... Oru kuttavaaliyude makale eduthu valarthunna dheeranaaya police officer ... !!





> He He He angine nokkuvanegil pala malayala padathileyum main heros aa padathil abhinayicha onno rando sceneil varunnavar aayirikkum.  like anatha asrama nadthunna achanmar, kunjine eduthu valarthunna sisters etc.  Aside Kavuravaril VV nte role super aayirunnu and he did it very well as well.


kouravar hero thilakante role venel parayam 
Vishnuvardhan clean villain thanne 
Imo newdelhi revenge vare reathiyil paranjathanu ivide moonuperudeyum charector kurekoode eaqual akki
Ikka thyagarajan devan pole thilagan ikka vishnuvardhan

----------


## Naradhan

> Athinekkal Hero Murali aanu.. Suhruthu marichappo onnum randum alla moonu pen kuttikale aanu samrakshichath.. Athil onnu vallavanteyum molum..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> He He He angine nokkuvanegil pala malayala padathileyum main heros aa padathil abhinayicha onno rando sceneil varunnavar aayirikkum.  like anatha asrama nadthunna achanmar, kunjine eduthu valarthunna sisters etc.  Aside Kavuravaril VV nte role super aayirunnu and he did it very well as well.



Njaan angane alla udeshiche ... Ororutharudeyum jeevithathil avaravar thanne aayirikkum heroes. Pinne aaru kooduthal nalla karyam cheythu ennathum alla udesham ... 
Look at the whole story... Thilakan oru don aanu ... (manassu nallathaanelum he is a criminal). Mooperude anuyaayikal aanu Mam okke. Nagarathile criminalsine othukkan oru police officer varunnu. Mooper thante krithyam nirvahikkunnu. Davood anelum Ibrahim aanelum koode nilkkunnavareyum mattum ennum samrikshichittundu .. But we still consider them and their goons as villains. Angane nokkumbol aanu VV hero akunnathu ... Aa angle aanu njaan udeshiche ... Ini ithinu oru maru bhashyam undu ... Hum okke aa kadhayaanu parayunnnathu ... Athil police officer aanu villain ...

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Njaan angane alla udeshiche ... Ororutharudeyum jeevithathil avaravar thanne aayirikkum heroes. Pinne aaru kooduthal nalla karyam cheythu ennathum alla udesham ... 
> Look at the whole story... Thilakan oru don aanu ... (manassu nallathaanelum he is a criminal). Mooperude anuyaayikal aanu Mam okke. Nagarathile criminalsine othukkan oru police officer varunnu. Mooper thante krithyam nirvahikkunnu. Davood anelum Ibrahim aanelum koode nilkkunnavareyum mattum ennum samrikshichittundu .. But we still consider them and their goons as villains. Angane nokkumbol aanu VV hero akunnathu ... Aa angle aanu njaan udeshiche ... Ini ithinu oru maru bhashyam undu ... Hum okke aa kadhayaanu parayunnnathu ... Athil police officer aanu villain ...


Ivideyaanu nammal Joshi and Mammootiye okke namikkendath.. Vishnu vardan and Tiger Prabakarine okke kondu vannappo kodutha Role nokku.. did complete justice to their stardom.. Aa role athra powerful allel koodi avar cheythene still Heroyodu equally nikkunna role koduthu.. Shankar/ Rajani okke Sivajiyil Sumante rolil aanu oru uluppum illathe Laline vilichath. Even Maniratnam polum Mammootiyude star valuen complete justice cheythathaayi thonniyilla in Dalapathy.. Screen présence vechu Rajaniyodu kattak ninnathokke vere karyam.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Ivideyaanu nammal Joshi and Mammootiye okke namikkendath.. Vishnu vardan and Tiger Prabakarine okke kondu vannappo kodutha Role nokku.. did complete justice to their stardom.. Aa role athra powerful allel koodi avar cheythene still Heroyodu equally nikkunna role koduthu.. Shankar/ Rajani okke Sivajiyil Sumante rolil aanu oru uluppum illathe Laline vilichath. Even Maniratnam polum Mammootiyude star valuen complete justice cheythathaayi thonniyilla in Dalapathy.. Screen présence vechu Rajaniyodu kattak ninnathokke vere karyam.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


അതിന് ദളപതിയിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിയല്ലേ ഒറിജിനൽ ഹീറോ? അണ്ണൻമാർ ചൊറയാക്കിയപ്പോ റീ ഷൂട്ട് ചെയ്തതല്ലേ? (അതിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് വെടി കൊണ്ടതിന് ശേഷം ചെങ്ങായിയുടെ മുഖം കാണിക്കുന്നില്ലല്ലോ?).. ഇത് ദുര്യോധനൻ-കർണ്ണൻ ഫ്രണ്ട്ഷിപ്പിനെ base ചെയ്ത് എടുത്ത ഫിലിമല്ലേ? So ആ POV യിൽ നോക്കുമ്പോഴും ഡയരക്ടർ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കിയിട്ടുള്ള ഫിലിമായിരിക്കും ആദ്യം എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ടാവുക.. അതിൻ്റെ കോപ്പി എവിടെയേലും ഉണ്ടേൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്തിരുന്നേൽ നന്നായിരുന്നു!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Njaan angane alla udeshiche ... Ororutharudeyum jeevithathil avaravar thanne aayirikkum heroes. Pinne aaru kooduthal nalla karyam cheythu ennathum alla udesham ... 
> Look at the whole story... Thilakan oru don aanu ... (manassu nallathaanelum he is a criminal). Mooperude anuyaayikal aanu Mam okke. Nagarathile criminalsine othukkan oru police officer varunnu. Mooper thante krithyam nirvahikkunnu. Davood anelum Ibrahim aanelum koode nilkkunnavareyum mattum ennum samrikshichittundu .. But we still consider them and their goons as villains. Angane nokkumbol aanu VV hero akunnathu ... Aa angle aanu njaan udeshiche ... Ini ithinu oru maru bhashyam undu ... Hum okke aa kadhayaanu parayunnnathu ... Athil police officer aanu villain ...


Ivide Thilakan (Baba) enna Doninte mun anuyaayi aayirunnu Antony enna Ikka.. But Antony Kalyanam kazhinju Baabayumàyulla koottukettokke nirthi maanyamaayi Driver taxi joli cheythu Bharyayum molumaayi jeevikkunna aalaanu.. Anganeyulla samayathaanu police ivarude pinnale vannu maanyamaayi jeevikkunna Antonye kudukkukayum bharya gang rape cheyyukayum cheyyunnathu.. Athu maathram Vishnu Vardhante arivodeyalla ennu maathram.. Appol Antony villain allallo.. Babayude gangilum illa.. Athupole Babayum varunnathu VV yodulla prathikarathinaanu... Athaanu Lohiyannante charactersnte depth.. Ithil sherikkum 3 perum heros poleyaanu..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> അതിന് ദളപതിയിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിയല്ലേ ഒറിജിനൽ ഹീറോ? അണ്ണൻമാർ ചൊറയാക്കിയപ്പോ റീ ഷൂട്ട് ചെയ്തതല്ലേ? (അതിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് വെടി കൊണ്ടതിന് ശേഷം ചെങ്ങായിയുടെ മുഖം കാണിക്കുന്നില്ലല്ലോ?).. ഇത് ദുര്യോധനൻ-കർണ്ണൻ ഫ്രണ്ട്ഷിപ്പിനെ base ചെയ്ത് എടുത്ത ഫിലിമല്ലേ? So ആ POV യിൽ നോക്കുമ്പോഴും ഡയരക്ടർ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കിയിട്ടുള്ള ഫിലിമായിരിക്കും ആദ്യം എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ടാവുക.. അതിൻ്റെ കോപ്പി എവിടെയേലും ഉണ്ടേൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്തിരുന്നേൽ നന്നായിരുന്നു!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Dalapathy climax reshoot munpeppolo oru discussion vannapol njan mention cheythirunnu.. Appol aaro anganeyonnum reshoot nadannittilla ennu paranju enne correct cheythirunnu... Njan cheruppathil kettathum Dalapathy climax scenil Ikkakku pakaram Rajaniyaanu marikkunnathennu.. Release timil TN il kurachu theaters kathichu kalanju so avar quick aayittu reshoot cheytha climax aanu ippol padathinullathennaanu.. Even ippolathe climaxum athu thanne justify cheyyunnu..

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Dalapathy climax reshoot munpeppolo oru discussion vannapol njan mention cheythirunnu.. Appol aaro anganeyonnum reshoot nadannittilla ennu paranju enne correct cheythirunnu... Njan cheruppathil kettathum Dalapathy climax scenil Ikkakku pakaram Rajaniyaanu marikkunnathennu.. Release timil TN il kurachu theaters kathichu kalanju so avar quick aayittu reshoot cheytha climax aanu ippol padathinullathennaanu.. Even ippolathe climaxum athu thanne justify cheyyunnu..


Script matti ezhuthi ennanu kettittullathu, Rajani kollappedunnathayi kanichal theatres kathikkum enna feedback vannathu kondu.
Original version shoot cheythathayi vayichittilla.

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Script matti ezhuthi ennanu kettittullathu, Rajani kollappedunnathayi kanichal theatres kathikkum enna feedback vannathu kondu.
> Original version shoot cheythathayi vayichittilla.


OK Kanmani time oru interview'il Mani Ratnam clarified like 2 version onnu shoot cheythitilla.. athokke rumour aanennu..

----------


## sudeepdayal

https://youtu.be/Y3z7jT2_4mk

Bhoothakannadi high resolution print.
Ithu pole oru beeghara cinema.. Maybe Thaniyavarthanathin munpu thanne Lohiyude kayyil ee script undayirunnirikkanam. Maybe Lohi dont want anyone else to direct it. Allel industiriyil vannu 10 varsham kazhinh ithrayokke cinema cheythit oraalk engane Ithu pole oru classic cheyyan patti. First scenil Mammootty aa Jailil oru kuttiyude karachil kekkumbo thottu thanne oru psychological thriller linil start cheythu cinema. nammude ella sankalpangalkum appuram ulla script and making. Cinematography, BGM ellam Lohi classicil izhuki cherunnu. Last aa Mathilil otta indenn kaanikkunna the whole sequence Mammootiyude careerile ettavum high performancilek ethi.. aa scene okke shooting samayath Lohiyude kannu niranhittundaavum thante dream sequence framil varunnath   kandit.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wideeyes

> https://youtu.be/Y3z7jT2_4mk
> 
> Bhoothakannadi high resolution print.
> Ithu pole oru beeghara cinema.. Maybe Thaniyavarthanathin munpu thanne Lohiyude kayyil ee script undayirunnirikkanam. Maybe Lohi don’t want anyone else to direct it. Allel industiriyil vannu 10 varsham kazhinh ithrayokke cinema cheythit oraalk engane Ithu pole oru classic cheyyan patti. First scenil Mammootty aa Jailil oru kuttiyude karachil kekkumbo thottu thanne oru psychological thriller linil start cheythu cinema. nammude ella sankalpangalkum appuram ulla script and making. Cinematography, BGM ellam Lohi classicil izhuki cherunnu. Last aa Mathilil otta indenn kaanikkunna the whole sequence Mammootiyude careerile ettavum high performancilek ethi.. aa scene okke shooting samayath Lohiyude kannu niranhittundaavum thante dream sequence framil varunnath   kandit.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ലോഹിയുടെ എന്നല്ല മലയാള സിനിമയിലെ തന്നെ ഏറ്റവും നല്ല സംവിധാന മികവുള്ള ചിത്രം 
മമ്മൂക്ക എന്ന നടന്റെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച അഭിനയം. 
അവാർഡ് കമ്മറ്റികൾ അത് മനസിലാകാത പോയ  ചിത്രം

----------


## ABE

> https://youtu.be/Y3z7jT2_4mk
> 
> Bhoothakannadi high resolution print.
> Ithu pole oru beeghara cinema.. Maybe Thaniyavarthanathin munpu thanne Lohiyude kayyil ee script undayirunnirikkanam. Maybe Lohi don’t want anyone else to direct it. Allel industiriyil vannu 10 varsham kazhinh ithrayokke cinema cheythit oraalk engane Ithu pole oru classic cheyyan patti. First scenil Mammootty aa Jailil oru kuttiyude karachil kekkumbo thottu thanne oru psychological thriller linil start cheythu cinema. nammude ella sankalpangalkum appuram ulla script and making. Cinematography, BGM ellam Lohi classicil izhuki cherunnu. Last aa Mathilil otta indenn kaanikkunna the whole sequence Mammootiyude careerile ettavum high performancilek ethi.. aa scene okke shooting samayath Lohiyude kannu niranhittundaavum thante dream sequence framil varunnath   kandit.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mam direct cheyyan vendi Lohi ezhuthiyathanennu evideyo vaayichittundu.

----------


## ALEXI

> Mam direct cheyyan vendi Lohi ezhuthiyathanennu evideyo vaayichittundu.


Pulli rajiniye vechu cheyyan irunnathanu...Ithil parayunnundu athu [20:35]

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Mam direct cheyyan vendi Lohi ezhuthiyathanennu evideyo vaayichittundu.


Yes Mammootik Rajaniye Hero aakki cheyyan thalparyam undayirunnu ennu.. Maybe they were planning for a remake.. Allel namuk oru classic nashtapettene.. Mammootiyude direction and Rajani acting.. 😀😀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Naradhan

> Ivide Thilakan (Baba) enna Doninte mun anuyaayi aayirunnu Antony enna Ikka.. But Antony Kalyanam kazhinju Baabayumàyulla koottukettokke nirthi maanyamaayi Driver taxi joli cheythu Bharyayum molumaayi jeevikkunna aalaanu.. Anganeyulla samayathaanu police ivarude pinnale vannu maanyamaayi jeevikkunna Antonye kudukkukayum bharya gang rape cheyyukayum cheyyunnathu.. Athu maathram Vishnu Vardhante arivodeyalla ennu maathram.. Appol Antony villain allallo.. Babayude gangilum illa.. Athupole Babayum varunnathu VV yodulla prathikarathinaanu... Athaanu Lohiyannante charactersnte depth.. Ithil sherikkum 3 perum heros poleyaanu..





> Ivideyaanu nammal Joshi and Mammootiye okke namikkendath.. Vishnu vardan and Tiger Prabakarine okke kondu vannappo kodutha Role nokku.. did complete justice to their stardom.. Aa role athra powerful allel koodi avar cheythene still Heroyodu equally nikkunna role koduthu.. Shankar/ Rajani okke Sivajiyil Sumante rolil aanu oru uluppum illathe Laline vilichath. Even Maniratnam polum Mammootiyude star valuen complete justice cheythathaayi thonniyilla in Dalapathy.. Screen présence vechu Rajaniyodu kattak ninnathokke vere karyam.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes ... Nalla Character depth aanu ... 3 fathersinte kadhayaanu parayunnathu ... Ellaavarum swantham makkale ettavum kooduthal uyarathil kaanum ... Athu kondaanu Mam thilakanu ethire nilkkunnathu ... Atu kondaanu Thilakan Maminu ethire nilkkunnathu .. Athu kondaanu VV Mamine thante baagathekku aakkunnathu ...

----------


## jordan

> Yes Mammootik Rajaniye Hero aakki cheyyan thalparyam undayirunnu ennu.. Maybe they were planning for a remake.. Allel namuk oru classic nashtapettene.. Mammootiyude direction and Rajani acting.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


aa samayath kamalinte mahandi matto vannaiyrunille athum oru boothakkandi level premise aayirnnu...

----------


## Perumthachan

> https://youtu.be/Y3z7jT2_4mkBhoothakannadi high resolution print.



ഇതിൽ നായിക ആയി ആദ്യം sukanya ആയിരുന്നു. അവര് സെറ്റിൽ വരുകയും ചെയ്തു. shoot തുടങ്ങും മുൻപുതന്നെ അവർക്ക് അഭിനയിക്കാൻ പറ്റില്ല, തിരിച്ചുപോണമെന്ന് വാശി പിടിച്ചു. ഇതിനുമുമ്പേ ഇക്കയും സുകന്യയും ഒരുമിച്ചഭിനിയിച്ച സാഗരം സാക്ഷി എന്ന സിനിമയിൽ ഇവർ തമ്മിൽ എന്തോ സംഭവിച്ചതാരിക്കും എന്നാണ് പലരും കരുതിയത്. സംഭവം, അവർക്ക് പുള്ളുവത്തിയുടെ വേഷം രസിച്ചില്ല, പിന്നെ സിനിമയുടെ tragic climax അത്ര പിടിച്ചില്ല. അങ്ങനെ പെട്ടെന്ന് തീരുമാനിക്കപ്പെട്ടതാണ് ശ്രീലക്ഷമി, അവര് നന്നായിട്ടു ചെയ്യുകയുംചെയ്തു.

----------


## sudeepdayal

> ഇതിൽ നായിക ആയി ആദ്യം sukanya ആയിരുന്നു. അവര് സെറ്റിൽ വരുകയും ചെയ്തു. shoot തുടങ്ങും മുൻപുതന്നെ അവർക്ക് അഭിനയിക്കാൻ പറ്റില്ല, തിരിച്ചുപോണമെന്ന് വാശി പിടിച്ചു. ഇതിനുമുമ്പേ ഇക്കയും സുകന്യയും ഒരുമിച്ചഭിനിയിച്ച സാഗരം സാക്ഷി എന്ന സിനിമയിൽ ഇവർ തമ്മിൽ എന്തോ സംഭവിച്ചതാരിക്കും എന്നാണ് പലരും കരുതിയത്. സംഭവം, അവർക്ക് പുള്ളുവത്തിയുടെ വേഷം രസിച്ചില്ല, പിന്നെ സിനിമയുടെ tragic climax അത്ര പിടിച്ചില്ല. അങ്ങനെ പെട്ടെന്ന് തീരുമാനിക്കപ്പെട്ടതാണ് ശ്രീലക്ഷമി, അവര് നന്നായിട്ടു ചെയ്യുകയുംചെയ്തു.


Avaru oru rakshayum illayirunnu.. Bayankara natural acting.. Sukanya Sharikkum miscast aayi poyene.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ramadasil ninnu first day first show kanda movie.........

front seatil irunavan ithu enthu lohi M#$%u padam aanennu chodichathinu avanittu potticha padam...........

Superb movie.......




> https://youtu.be/Y3z7jT2_4mk
> 
> Bhoothakannadi high resolution print.
> Ithu pole oru beeghara cinema.. Maybe Thaniyavarthanathin munpu thanne Lohiyude kayyil ee script undayirunnirikkanam. Maybe Lohi dont want anyone else to direct it. Allel industiriyil vannu 10 varsham kazhinh ithrayokke cinema cheythit oraalk engane Ithu pole oru classic cheyyan patti. First scenil Mammootty aa Jailil oru kuttiyude karachil kekkumbo thottu thanne oru psychological thriller linil start cheythu cinema. nammude ella sankalpangalkum appuram ulla script and making. Cinematography, BGM ellam Lohi classicil izhuki cherunnu. Last aa Mathilil otta indenn kaanikkunna the whole sequence Mammootiyude careerile ettavum high performancilek ethi.. aa scene okke shooting samayath Lohiyude kannu niranhittundaavum thante dream sequence framil varunnath   kandit.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> ലോഹിയുടെ എന്നല്ല മലയാള സിനിമയിലെ തന്നെ ഏറ്റവും നല്ല സംവിധാന മികവുള്ള ചിത്രം 
> മമ്മൂക്ക എന്ന നടന്റെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച അഭിനയം. 
> അവാർഡ് കമ്മറ്റികൾ അത് മനസിലാകാത പോയ  ചിത്രം

----------


## frincekjoseph

Sreelakshmi was awasome in that movie........

Innu sreelakshimye chila serialilum pinne amma veshathilum okke kanumbol orrkum aa srilakshmi thanne alle ithu ennu




> https://youtu.be/Y3z7jT2_4mk
> 
> Bhoothakannadi high resolution print.
> Ithu pole oru beeghara cinema.. Maybe Thaniyavarthanathin munpu thanne Lohiyude kayyil ee script undayirunnirikkanam. Maybe Lohi don’t want anyone else to direct it. Allel industiriyil vannu 10 varsham kazhinh ithrayokke cinema cheythit oraalk engane Ithu pole oru classic cheyyan patti. First scenil Mammootty aa Jailil oru kuttiyude karachil kekkumbo thottu thanne oru psychological thriller linil start cheythu cinema. nammude ella sankalpangalkum appuram ulla script and making. Cinematography, BGM ellam Lohi classicil izhuki cherunnu. Last aa Mathilil otta indenn kaanikkunna the whole sequence Mammootiyude careerile ettavum high performancilek ethi.. aa scene okke shooting samayath Lohiyude kannu niranhittundaavum thante dream sequence framil varunnath   kandit.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> ഇതിൽ നായിക ആയി ആദ്യം sukanya ആയിരുന്നു. അവര് സെറ്റിൽ വരുകയും ചെയ്തു. shoot തുടങ്ങും മുൻപുതന്നെ അവർക്ക് അഭിനയിക്കാൻ പറ്റില്ല, തിരിച്ചുപോണമെന്ന് വാശി പിടിച്ചു. ഇതിനുമുമ്പേ ഇക്കയും സുകന്യയും ഒരുമിച്ചഭിനിയിച്ച സാഗരം സാക്ഷി എന്ന സിനിമയിൽ ഇവർ തമ്മിൽ എന്തോ സംഭവിച്ചതാരിക്കും എന്നാണ് പലരും കരുതിയത്. സംഭവം, അവർക്ക് പുള്ളുവത്തിയുടെ വേഷം രസിച്ചില്ല, പിന്നെ സിനിമയുടെ tragic climax അത്ര പിടിച്ചില്ല. അങ്ങനെ പെട്ടെന്ന് തീരുമാനിക്കപ്പെട്ടതാണ് ശ്രീലക്ഷമി, അവര് നന്നായിട്ടു ചെയ്യുകയുംചെയ്തു.

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## mujthaba

Watched Danny and ponthanmada..
Ikka-tv chandran golden combo..
Ikka  :salut:

----------


## firecrown

Repost aanonnu ariyilla...old interview of mammootty from 1992:

----------


## ALEXI

Mannadiyarude ambalavaasi look  :Biggrin: 

 From 10.30

----------


## Mike

Enthanavo 🤔 atho chumma kanan poyathano 🤔


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> Enthanavo 樂 atho chumma kanan poyathano 樂
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prithvi ikkaye kaanan pokunnu.
Prithvi and Fahad orumichu ikkaye kaanan pokunnu. 
Murali gopi ikkaye kaanan pokunnu. 

Prithvi yude mammoott ye vechulla movie yde munnorukkangal aano nadakkunnathu?

----------


## Abin thomas

> Prithvi ikkaye kaanan pokunnu.
> Prithvi and Fahad orumichu ikkaye kaanan pokunnu. 
> Murali gopi ikkaye kaanan pokunnu. 
> 
> Prithvi yude mammoott ye vechulla movie yde munnorukkangal aano nadakkunnathu?


Puthiya veed medichath kanan vannatharikkum😀.prithvi,fahadh oke vannath ah time arunnallo. Covid aya kond formal function onnum vekkan pattillalo.

But murali gopi vannath script discussion arikkum.3 hrs ennu parayunnundallo.

----------


## Oruvan1

> Puthiya veed medichath kanan vannatharikkum.prithvi,fahadh oke vannath ah time arunnallo. Covid aya kond formal function onnum vekkan pattillalo.
> 
> But murali gopi vannath script discussion arikkum.3 hrs ennu parayunnundallo.


3 hrs irinnu kabhi kushi kabhi kham kabdittundaavum

----------


## frincekjoseph

Enthayalum oru Prithvi- Ikka movie unddakum athu sure aanu.
Pakshe empuranil Ikka- Lal Combo undo ennanu ariyendathu........




> Enthanavo 樂 atho chumma kanan poyathano 樂
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Do bilal please..

----------


## frincekjoseph

Bilal - Varum.........

Prithvi - Murali Gopi movieyum venam




> Do bilal please..

----------


## Perumthachan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## aak

> Enthanavo 樂 atho chumma kanan poyathano 樂
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Karathaavee ee news sathyam aavanee..........




>

----------


## ShahSM

> Karathaavee ee news sathyam aavanee..........


നല്ല പ്ലോട്ട് ആണേൽ മാത്രം ശരിയായാ മതി!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Champion

> നല്ല പ്ലോട്ട് ആണേൽ മാത്രം ശരിയായാ മതി!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Prithvi direction aya mathi. Then it'll definitely be a good one.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Prithvi direction aya mathi. Then it'll definitely be a good one.


Empuraan shoot thudangan iniyum orupad delay varum. Prithvi big budget films orupad theeran und.covid ennu theerum ennu no idea. So in near future venonnu vechalum nadakilla.

----------


## ALEXI

> ഇതിൽ നായിക ആയി ആദ്യം sukanya ആയിരുന്നു. അവര് സെറ്റിൽ വരുകയും ചെയ്തു. shoot തുടങ്ങും മുൻപുതന്നെ അവർക്ക് അഭിനയിക്കാൻ പറ്റില്ല, തിരിച്ചുപോണമെന്ന് വാശി പിടിച്ചു. ഇതിനുമുമ്പേ ഇക്കയും സുകന്യയും ഒരുമിച്ചഭിനിയിച്ച സാഗരം സാക്ഷി എന്ന സിനിമയിൽ ഇവർ തമ്മിൽ എന്തോ സംഭവിച്ചതാരിക്കും എന്നാണ് പലരും കരുതിയത്. സംഭവം, അവർക്ക് പുള്ളുവത്തിയുടെ വേഷം രസിച്ചില്ല, പിന്നെ സിനിമയുടെ tragic climax അത്ര പിടിച്ചില്ല. അങ്ങനെ പെട്ടെന്ന് തീരുമാനിക്കപ്പെട്ടതാണ് ശ്രീലക്ഷമി, അവര് നന്നായിട്ടു ചെയ്യുകയുംചെയ്തു.


Pullikkari vannu vidyadharante veedu vruthiyakkunna scene abhinayichathanu...Melmundu illathe cheyyenda  scenes aanu avarde vishayam ennanu producer parayunnathu...Koottathil sagaram sakshiyude idayil ikkayumayi entho prashnam undaya karyavum parayunnundu

----------


## Perumthachan

> Pullikkari vannu vidyadharante veedu vruthiyakkunna scene abhinayichathanu...Melmundu illathe cheyyenda  scenes aanu avarde vishayam ennanu producer parayunnathu...Koottathil sagaram sakshiyude idayil ikkayumayi entho prashnam undaya karyavum parayunnundu[/video]


ലോഹിതദാസിന്റെ ഓർമക്കുറുപ്പുകളിൽ ഇത് പറയുന്നുണ്ട്. കിരീടത്തിനു മുന്നേ മനസ്സിൽ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന കഥ. ഭരതൻ സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യണം എന്നായിരുന്നു ലോഹിയുടെ ആഗ്രഹം. ഇപ്പോൾ നമ്മൾ കാണുന്ന സിനിമയിലെത്താൻ ദാമോദരൻ മാഷ് ഒത്തിരി സാഹിച്ചിരുന്നു എന്ന് ലോഹി പറഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്. ആദ്യം കഥ രൂപപെട്ടപ്പോൾ , watch repair, പുള്ളുവരുടെ ലോകം, jail sentence ഇതൊന്നും ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു. പിന്നെയാണ് അതൊക്കെ വന്നു ചേരുന്നത്. സുകന്യ അഭിനയിക്കുന്നില്ല എന്ന് കേട്ടപ്പോൾ തിരക്കഥ മോശം ആയതുകൊണ്ടാവും എന്ന് കരുതി പൊട്ടി കരഞ്ഞതായിട്ടും ലോഹി പറയുന്നുണ്ട്.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kouravar Full HD Print

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Kouravar Full HD Print


Njan innale thanne kandirunnu..

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ShahSM

> 


എന്നിട്ട് അനീഷ് എന്ന ചെറുപ്പക്കാരന് ഏതേലും സിനിമയിൽ ചാൻസ് കിട്ടിയിനാ?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Aa samayathu nalla pratheeksha undayirunna padam aayirunnu? enthu kondo athu nadanilla.......




>

----------


## ALEXI

> Aa samayathu nalla pratheeksha undayirunna padam aayirunnu? enthu kondo athu nadanilla.......


Photoshoot nadathi annu magazines il kodutha stills

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Aa samayathu nalla pratheeksha undayirunna padam aayirunnu? enthu kondo athu nadanilla.......


Sheriyaanu.. Nalla expectation ulla project aayirunnu... Urappayittum nadakkumennayirunnu vicharichirunnathu... Hmm... Some reason Nadannillaa..

----------


## ALEXI

13.50 muthal kayal samrattine patti parayunnundu

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athum triple roleil entho aayirunnille? Sarikkum orkkunnilla 




> Photoshoot nadathi annu magazines il kodutha stills

----------


## ALEXI

> Athum triple roleil entho aayirunnille? Sarikkum orkkunnilla


Athe......

----------


## frincekjoseph

Aa script undengil ippozum athu cheyavunathe ulloo........
Annu big budget thangunnilla ennatentho aayirunu reason ennu thonnunnu



> Athe......

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## BASH1982

> Aa script undengil ippozum athu cheyavunathe ulloo........
> Annu big budget thangunnilla ennatentho aayirunu reason ennu thonnunnu


Stalin sivadas karanam anu ithu drop ayathu pinneedu rajan p dev kayal rajavu enna peril plan chythirunnu pinne Benny p narayambalam ee project plan cheyyunndarunu
Ikka triple role nd ar rahman music heroine Bollywoodil ninnu ithokke ikka fansinte idayil nalla hype undarunnu

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Abin thomas

> 


Look oke matti set aya sthithik. Oru cheriya ott padam cheytha mathiyarunn.

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Akhil krishnan

*VARTHA MALAYALAM FULL MOVIE*  :Band:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Ee lookil oru kidu padam vannirunnenkil...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> *VARTHA MALAYALAM FULL MOVIE*


Njan kure search cheythathannu.. Varthayude oru print polum kittiyilla.. Thank you Akhilbhai..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Njan kure search cheythathannu.. Varthayude oru print polum kittiyilla.. Thank you Akhilbhai..


officially uploaded by producers ..  :Thumbup:

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ShahSM

> 


ക്ലിയറില്ല, long ss ആയത് കാരണം!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

> ക്ലിയറില്ല, long ss ആയത് കാരണം!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


770x4690 aanathinte resolution..vyakthamayittu vayikkukem cheyyam

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## frincekjoseph

Nalla clarity unddallo..........  Nalla pole vaiykkukayum cheyyam 



> 





> ക്ലിയറില്ല, long ss ആയത് കാരണം!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk





> 770x4690 aanathinte resolution..vyakthamayittu vayikkukem cheyyam

----------


## mayavi

Which is the next mammootty film to start shooting,

----------


## frincekjoseph

Hopefully the female director movie or CBI 5

----------


## frincekjoseph

> Which is the next mammootty film to start shooting,



Hopefully the female director movie or CBI 5

Hopefully the female director movie or CBI 5

----------


## Oruvan1

> Hopefully the female director movie or CBI 5
> 
> Hopefully the female director movie or CBI 5


i hope its bilal ....

----------


## BONJOUR

> i hope its bilal ....


We all hope that , but Amal himself told in an interview that Bilal is not a movie which can be shot with these restrictions.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> i hope its bilal ....


female director movie aanu next...bilal onnum covid free aavathe thudangilla...

----------


## ShahSM

> Nalla clarity unddallo..........  Nalla pole vaiykkukayum cheyyam





> 770x4690 aanathinte resolution..vyakthamayittu vayikkukem cheyyam


Tapatalk ആയത് കൊണ്ടാവാം, ഗ്യാലറിയിൽ നോക്കട്ട്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> female director movie aanu next...bilal onnum covid free aavathe thudangilla...


athethu director ? Eathaa padam

----------


## kandahassan

> female director movie aanu next...bilal onnum covid free aavathe thudangilla...


covid free aakathe mammokka shootinginu pokilla ....

family is afraid of his age ...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Familiy alla issue ennu thonnunnu.  Ikka health concern aanu ini veetukaaru thalli paranju vittalul Ikka poyi abhinayikkilla Covid Marandu 




> covid free aakathe mammokka shootinginu pokilla ....
> 
> family is afraid of his age ...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> covid free aakathe mammokka shootinginu pokilla ....
> 
> family is afraid of his age ...


yes.. indoor shot aanu female director de film...but still considering his age he should not do films anytime soon...

----------


## mujthaba

Is covid marking an end  :Sad:  .. i used to think abt the age of mam even from my childhood and feel bad abt thinking of his career end. Certain things are close to heart.like an ikka film release, seeing sachin play, getting another ar rahman album.. sigh

----------


## frincekjoseph

anyway atleast till 2025 - he will be in the industry............




> Is covid marking an end  .. i used to think abt the age of mam even from my childhood and feel bad abt thinking of his career end. Certain things are close to heart.like an ikka film release, seeing sachin play, getting another ar rahman album.. sigh

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Is covid marking an end  .. i used to think abt the age of mam even from my childhood and feel bad abt thinking of his career end. Certain things are close to heart.like an ikka film release, seeing sachin play, getting another ar rahman album.. sigh


Sachin cricket nirthiya shesham cricket follow cheyyunnathu poyittu cricket kalikkunnathu thanne nirthi.. Inippol Ikka acting nirthiyal padam kaanalla oru excitement thanne pokumallo.. Hopefully Ikka will continue atleast few more years and gives as big canvas movies like Karnan/Marakkar etc..

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

25 years of The King..

https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...-memories.html

----------


## BangaloreaN

Which are the Mammootty films set/shot in the US?

----------


## Deepu k

> Which are the Mammootty films set/shot in the US?


America america mathrme orma varunnullo

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> America america mathrme orma varunnullo


Adutha Vyshak film avide shoot cheyan alle plan cheythathu? Ini athonnum nadakkumennu thonunnilla...

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> America america mathrme orma varunnullo


Adutha Vyshak film avide shoot cheyan alle plan cheythathu? Ini athonnum nadakkumennu thonunnilla...

----------


## frincekjoseph

heard that Vysakh planned to shoot Newyork movie virtually.....




> Adutha Vyshak film avide shoot cheyan alle plan cheythathu? Ini athonnum nadakkumennu thonunnilla...

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Mike

> 


Body 😃 ikkane kuttam parayan patillaa... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*Mammootty and director Amal Neerad to work on a new project?

*
The announcement about the sequel to _Big B_ was made several months ago and fans are waiting eagerly for more information; particularly about its commencement. The plan was to commence the shooting in March this year but it had to be put off due to the outbreak of the COVID-19 pandemic. However, enquiries have now revealed that before going ahead with the sequel titled _Bilal_, director Amal Neerad and Mammootty will be teaming up for another film. This project is expected to go on the floor in January next year and more details are expected to be out soon.

----------


## Oruvan1

Thattikoott aavaathirnnaa mathi..





> *Mammootty and director Amal Neerad to work on a new project?
> 
> *
> The announcement about the sequel to _Big B_ was made several months ago and fans are waiting eagerly for more information; particularly about its commencement. The plan was to commence the shooting in March this year but it had to be put off due to the outbreak of the COVID-19 pandemic. However, enquiries have now revealed that before going ahead with the sequel titled _Bilal_, director Amal Neerad and Mammootty will be teaming up for another film. This project is expected to go on the floor in January next year and more details are expected to be out soon.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Good to hear that Amal Neerad doing back to back Ikka movies.........




> *Mammootty and director Amal Neerad to work on a new project?
> 
> *
> The announcement about the sequel to _Big B_ was made several months ago and fans are waiting eagerly for more information; particularly about its commencement. The plan was to commence the shooting in March this year but it had to be put off due to the outbreak of the COVID-19 pandemic. However, enquiries have now revealed that before going ahead with the sequel titled _Bilal_, director Amal Neerad and Mammootty will be teaming up for another film. This project is expected to go on the floor in January next year and more details are expected to be out soon.

----------


## frincekjoseph

May be for OTT platforms 




> Thattikoott aavaathirnnaa mathi..

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Body 😃 ikkane kuttam parayan patillaa... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drishyam cheyathe Praise the Lord preference koduthathu kuttam paranje pattoo...

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Rachu

> 


Mammookka..  :Surprised: :

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Good to hear that Amal Neerad doing back to back Ikka movies.........


First Bilal cheythittu mathiyaayirunnu... Ee attempt pàalippoyal Bilal nadakkatheyirikkan vare chance undu...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Ikkayude oru puthiya padam kandittu 1 year aakaaraayi... Mikka maasavum krithyamaayi padamirakkarulla manushyanaanu..

----------


## frincekjoseph

Bilal cast and everything confirm cheythu vechekkunathu alle...... in maran chance illa.......




> First Bilal cheythittu mathiyaayirunnu... Ee attempt pàalippoyal Bilal nadakkatheyirikkan vare chance undu...

----------


## twist369

> Ikkayude oru puthiya padam kandittu 1 year aakaaraayi... Mikka maasavum krithyamaayi padamirakkarulla manushyanaanu..


Ath sheriya... Paripp vadakal ennokke paranj kaliyaakumAyirunnenkilm ikka film fdfs kaanuth vere oru feel thanneyanu...

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## ShawnPaul



----------


## jimmy

> Mammookka.. :


ithentha sambhavam?

----------


## ALEXI

> ithentha sambhavam?


Sameera saneesh ezhuthiya alangaarangal illathe enna bookinte prakasanam

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Bilal cast and everything confirm cheythu vechekkunathu alle...... in maran chance illa.......


Bilalinte kaaryathilalla problem, ee padam nannayillenkilathe kaaryamaanu uddeshichathu.. Ithu kidukkiyaal urappayum Bilalinu gunameyullu.. Hope ithoru Gangster aakaathe Amal nokkikkolum...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athu Ashiq Abu Annan, ithu Amal Neerad annan..........
So no worries 




> Bilalinte kaaryathilalla problem, ee padam nannayillenkilathe kaaryamaanu uddeshichathu.. Ithu kidukkiyaal urappayum Bilalinu gunameyullu.. Hope ithoru Gangster aakaathe Amal nokkikkolum...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Athu Ashiq Abu Annan, ithu Amal Neerad annan..........
> So no worries


Amal nannayi edukkumennu pratheekshikkam..

----------


## Abin thomas

രഞ്ജിത്ത് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന പുതിയ ചിത്രത്തില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകന്*. പുത്തന്* പണമാണ് ഇരുവരും ഒന്നിച്ച അവസാന ചിത്രം. ഷാജി നടേശന്റെ ആഗസ്റ്റ് സിനിമയാണ് ചിത്രം നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്നത്.

ഗ്രെയിറ്റ് ഫാദര്*, 18-ാം പടി എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങള്*ക്ക് ശേഷം ആഗസ്റ്റ് സിനിമാസ് നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രമാണിത്. അടുത്ത വര്*ഷം മാര്*ച്ചില്* ചിത്രീകരണം ആരംഭിക്കുമെന്നാണ് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്*. അമല്* നീരദിന്റെ ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം നവാഗതയായ റതീന അര്*ഷദിന്റെ സിനിമിയിലാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി അഭിനയിക്കുക. അതിന് ശേഷമായിരിക്കും രഞ്ജിത്തിന്*റെ സിനിമ ആരംഭിക്കുന്നത്. 2017ലാണ് രഞ്ജിത്തും മമ്മൂട്ടിയും ഒന്നിച്ച പുത്തന്* പണം പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയത്.

നവാഗത സംവിധായകനായ ജൊഫിന്* ടി ചാക്കോയുടെ ദി പ്രീസ്റ്റ് ആണ് അവസാനമായി ചിത്രീകരണം പൂര്*ത്തിയാക്കിയ മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം. ചിത്രത്തില്* മഞ്ജു വാര്യറാണ് നായിക. ബേബി മോണിക്ക, നിഖില വിമല്*, ശ്രീനാഥ് ഭാസി, മധുപാല്*, ജഗദീഷ് എന്നിവരാണ് ചിത്രത്തിലെ മറ്റ് പ്രധാന കഥാപാത്രങ്ങള്*. രാഹുല്* രാജാണ് സംഗീത സംവിധാനം. ആന്റോ ജോസഫ് കമ്പനിയും, ജോസഫ് ഫിലീം കമ്പനിയും ചേര്*ന്നാണ് ചിത്രം നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്നത്.

സന്തോഷ് വിശ്വനാഥിന്റെ വണ്* എന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രവും പോസ്റ്റ് പ്രൊഡക്ഷനിലാണ്. 2021 ആഗസിറ്റിലാണ് ചിത്രം പുറത്തിറങ്ങുക. മമ്മൂട്ടി കേരള മുഖ്യമന്ത്രിയായി എത്തുന്ന ചിത്രം കൂടിയാണിത്. കടക്കല്* ചന്ദ്രന്* എന്നാണ് ചിത്രത്തിലെ മമ്മുട്ടിയുടെ കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്റെ പേര്. മുരളി ഗോപി, ജോജു ജോര്*ജ്, നിമിഷ സജയന്* എന്നിവരാണ് മറ്റ് പ്രധാന കഥാപാത്രങ്ങള്*. ഗോപി സുന്ദര്* സംഗീത സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഛായാഗ്രഹണം വൈദി സോമസുന്ദരമാണ് നിര്*വ്വഹിച്ചത്.

----------


## mayavi

What about CBI 5

----------


## mayavi

One Onam release

----------


## frincekjoseph

Good News..........

Puthan Panam onnukoode sradhirunengil BB avenda padam aayirunnu.......




> രഞ്ജിത്ത് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന പുതിയ ചിത്രത്തില്* മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകന്*. പുത്തന്* പണമാണ് ഇരുവരും ഒന്നിച്ച അവസാന ചിത്രം. ഷാജി നടേശന്റെ ആഗസ്റ്റ് സിനിമയാണ് ചിത്രം നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്നത്.
> 
> ‘ഗ്രെയിറ്റ് ഫാദര്*’, ’18-ാം പടി’ എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങള്*ക്ക് ശേഷം ആഗസ്റ്റ് സിനിമാസ് നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രമാണിത്. അടുത്ത വര്*ഷം മാര്*ച്ചില്* ചിത്രീകരണം ആരംഭിക്കുമെന്നാണ് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്*. അമല്* നീരദിന്റെ ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം നവാഗതയായ റതീന അര്*ഷദിന്റെ സിനിമിയിലാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി അഭിനയിക്കുക. അതിന് ശേഷമായിരിക്കും രഞ്ജിത്തിന്*റെ സിനിമ ആരംഭിക്കുന്നത്. 2017ലാണ് രഞ്ജിത്തും മമ്മൂട്ടിയും ഒന്നിച്ച ‘പുത്തന്* പണം’ പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയത്.
> 
> നവാഗത സംവിധായകനായ ജൊഫിന്* ടി ചാക്കോയുടെ ‘ദി പ്രീസ്റ്റ്’ ആണ് അവസാനമായി ചിത്രീകരണം പൂര്*ത്തിയാക്കിയ മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം. ചിത്രത്തില്* മഞ്ജു വാര്യറാണ് നായിക. ബേബി മോണിക്ക, നിഖില വിമല്*, ശ്രീനാഥ് ഭാസി, മധുപാല്*, ജഗദീഷ് എന്നിവരാണ് ചിത്രത്തിലെ മറ്റ് പ്രധാന കഥാപാത്രങ്ങള്*. രാഹുല്* രാജാണ് സംഗീത സംവിധാനം. ആന്റോ ജോസഫ് കമ്പനിയും, ജോസഫ് ഫിലീം കമ്പനിയും ചേര്*ന്നാണ് ചിത്രം നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്നത്.
> 
> സന്തോഷ് വിശ്വനാഥിന്റെ ‘വണ്*’ എന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രവും പോസ്റ്റ് പ്രൊഡക്ഷനിലാണ്. 2021 ആഗസിറ്റിലാണ് ചിത്രം പുറത്തിറങ്ങുക. മമ്മൂട്ടി കേരള മുഖ്യമന്ത്രിയായി എത്തുന്ന ചിത്രം കൂടിയാണിത്. കടക്കല്* ചന്ദ്രന്* എന്നാണ് ചിത്രത്തിലെ മമ്മുട്ടിയുടെ കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്റെ പേര്. മുരളി ഗോപി, ജോജു ജോര്*ജ്, നിമിഷ സജയന്* എന്നിവരാണ് മറ്റ് പ്രധാന കഥാപാത്രങ്ങള്*. ഗോപി സുന്ദര്* സംഗീത സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഛായാഗ്രഹണം വൈദി സോമസുന്ദരമാണ് നിര്*വ്വഹിച്ചത്.

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## frincekjoseph

Samera Saneesh costume cheyumboll ikkakku oru prathekka look aanu.....




>

----------


## Abin thomas

Ikka purathirangi

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

:Band: 

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## mayavi

The boss is back

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Purathu erangiyalum odane onnum shooting thodanganda.. Pritvi'ku okke covid kittiya sthithiku risk aanu.. his health and safety is very important.. vaccine okke ethaandu varunnu kekmunnu.. ellam onnu set aaikotte..

----------


## King Amal

😎

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> [B]Attachment 38586Attachment 38587
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


Ee lookil oru kidilan action/thriller padam vannirunnenkil thakarthene...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammookka's First Shoot After Lockdown.. An Advertisement For Xylem

----------


## Rachu

Kure divasangal koode kazhinju ithokke madhiyaayirunnu.. ads okke ippo athyaavashyamano??  :Confused:

----------


## A_One

Happy to see him back.. but  his health is important than anything..

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Kure divasangal koode kazhinju ithokke madhiyaayirunnu.. ads okke ippo athyaavashyamano??


Mooparu valiya menakkedillathe active aavan pattunna parupadi nokkunnathaanenn thonunnu 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Appo vaccine undane keralahil ethum........




> Ikka purathirangiAttachment 38581
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Entho add cheyunnundu ennu kettu...........

Film shooting alla.......




> [B]Attachment 38585
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Siddhiq munbu paranjapole.......... Kanji kudikkan ulla cash undakande.........  :Vandivittu: 




> Kure divasangal koode kazhinju ithokke madhiyaayirunnu.. ads okke ippo athyaavashyamano??

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Rachu

> Siddhiq munbu paranjapole.......... Kanji kudikkan ulla cash undakande.........


Latest model car, puthiya veedu vaangikkan ulla kaashaayi.. ini kanji kudikkaan ulla kaashum koodi undaakkanam alle.. paavam Mamookka  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Rachu

> Mooparu valiya menakkedillathe active aavan pattunna parupadi nokkunnathaanenn thonunnu 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm.. :Ho:

----------


## sudeepdayal

Amal Bilal Allathe vere movie aano with Mammootty. Athu kidilam aanallo.. Bilal aa pazhaya levelil ethanel kurach pani aanu. Kooduthal nannakkan nokki kai vittu poyekkum. Another small project mikkavaarum kidilam aayirikkum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> Amal Bilal Allathe vere movie aano with Mammootty. Athu kidilam aanallo.. Bilal aa pazhaya levelil ethanel kurach pani aanu. Kooduthal nannakkan nokki kai vittu poyekkum. Another small project mikkavaarum kidilam aayirikkum 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


angine oru project illa ennu amal paranjallo

----------


## sudeepdayal

> angine oru project illa ennu amal paranjallo


Project ille.. because Amal with Mammootty Bilal already nammal kandu. But aa combo oru different project kaanan aagraham undayirunnu.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

> Project ille.. because Amal with Mammootty Bilal already nammal kandu. But aa combo oru different project kaanan aagraham undayirunnu.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


South live il amal angane paranjathayi oru news vannirunnu....ആരുടെയും ജീവൻ അപകടത്തിലാക്കാൻ ഞാൻ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നില്ല  ബിലാലിനു മുമ്പ് മറ്റൊരു സിനിമ ഇല്ലെന്ന്  അമൽ നീരദ്
Kazhinja page il njan ittekkunna report canchannels enna site il athinu sesham vannathanu..avar angane gundu news onnum adichu vidan thudangiyittilla..nambaam ennanu thonnunnathu

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## frincekjoseph

Koodeeswaran markum anginathe avastakal okke undavum atlas ramachandran, RB Shetty okke examples alle.....




> Latest model car, puthiya veedu vaangikkan ulla kaashaayi.. ini kanji kudikkaan ulla kaashum koodi undaakkanam alle.. paavam Mamookka

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## frincekjoseph

Look super aanu............ 
ee getupil oru movie cheyyam........




>

----------


## mayavi

Sound modulations super

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Celebrating 29 Years Of Azhagan : Behind The Scenes

https://twitter.com/KavithalayaaOff/...795265027?s=20

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Director Fazil About Mammookka-Lalettan Project

----------


## Naradhan

Leneesh Vaikom, Malayalam actor Mammootty’s personal chef for 10 years, mentions that the star insists on oats puttu for lunch and maintains a strict vigil on his low-carb diet. “Mammookka hardly has any sweets and carbs. He is fond of seafood, especially certain varieties of fish like pearl spot. But he likes them curried and not fried,” says Leneesh, who now has his own catering unit that supplies film units.
Leneesh, travels with pouches of homemade masalas and powders, as Mammootty’s wife, Sulfath Kutty, insists on him using only these in his cooking. 

REad full: ​https://www.thehindu.com/life-and-style/food/personal-chefs-narrate-what-it-is-like-to-cook-for-the-stars/article33345947.ece

----------


## Kuruvila

https://www.newindianexpress.com/ent...ty-107874.html

ചരിത്രത്തിൽ ആദ്യമായി ഒരു മലയാളതാരം ഒരു ഇന്റർനാഷണൽ  ഫിലിംഫെസ്റ്റിവലിന്റെ  ചീഫ് ഗസ്റ്റ് ആയി - 2009 Goa  International Film Festival Chief Guest-Mammootty 😎🔥

ഇത് വരെ 2 മലയാള നടന്മാർ മാത്രമേ ഇന്റർനാഷണൽ film ഫെസ്റ്റിവലിൽ ചീഫ് ഗസ്റ്റ് ആയി പോയിട്ടുള്ളു.

2009-മമ്മൂട്ടി🔥
2019-ഇന്ദ്രൻസ് 💓

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

ആകെ 3 മിനിറ്റ് ഉള്ള ഒരു footage മാത്രം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നുള്ളു അംബേദ്*കറുടേതായിട്ട്, അത് മാത്രം കണ്ടാണ് ആ കഥാപാത്രത്തെ പുള്ളി അവതരിപ്പിച്ചത്👌

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

https://m.rediff.com/entertai/1999/aug/04mam.htm

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Perumthachan

https://www.manoramanews.com/news/en...dia-viral.html

----------


## Oruvan1

onnoode veluppichaaa yesudas thanne




> https://www.manoramanews.com/news/en...dia-viral.html

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## singam

...................

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Mike

Entha paripadi 🤔


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jimmy

> Entha paripadi 樂
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


anthony perumbavoor's daughter' wedddng reception

----------


## Saathan

> https://www.manoramanews.com/news/en...dia-viral.html





> 


ikka

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ShahSM

Manorama Weekly Role-Model of the year: Mammookka

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## roshy

കുട്ടേട്ടനിലെ climax scene ഇന്ന് വാട്സാപ്പിൽ നിറയുന്നത് കാണുമ്പോൾ ,അഴകിയ രാവണൻ പോലെ കാലം തെറ്റി ഇറങ്ങിയ ഒരു സിനിമ കൂടി

----------


## singam



----------


## Madmax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Madmax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Madmax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Super look aanu............ Anwarinte movieyile aayal mathiyayirunnu..........



> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wideeyes

വീട് വിട്ടിറങ്ങാതെ തുറുപ്പു ചീട്ടുകൾ കൂടുതൽ  കരുതിവച്ച മഹാൻ..അഭിമാനം

----------


## Joseph James



----------


## Joseph James



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Oruvan1

[/url]

----------


## Oruvan1



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Ithu ethenkilum padathinu vendiyulla look aano?

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ithu ethenkilum padathinu vendiyulla look aano?


😂😂😂 Ikka anganeya oro divasavum look matti konde irikkum.oru thadi trim cheythal vere look. Thadi valarnnal vere look. Amal neerad film alle next athil mudi kurach neetiya appearance akum.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 😂😂😂 Ikka anganeya oro divasavum look matti konde irikkum.oru thadi trim cheythal vere look. Thadi valarnnal vere look. Amal neerad film alle next athil mudi kurach neetiya appearance akum.


BigB ile Saayippinte lookil ulla oru mass action movie aayirunnel polichene...

----------


## Abin thomas

> BigB ile Saayippinte lookil ulla oru mass action movie aayirunnel polichene...


Ipozhathe restrictionsil cheyan pattunna subject arikkum.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 😂😂😂 Ikka anganeya oro divasavum look matti konde irikkum.oru thadi trim cheythal vere look. Thadi valarnnal vere look. Amal neerad film alle next athil mudi kurach neetiya appearance akum.





> Ipozhathe restrictionsil cheyan pattunna subject arikkum.


Thalamudi + Thaadiyum neetti Shylock inu Bilal undaaya polathe oru heavy character aayirunnenkil thakarthene...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ithu George alle naduvil.........

Amal Movie kazinjal next movie George alle produce cheyunne? 




>

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## kevin

mammootty mohanlalnekkal size thonnicha oru photo. kingil ithu pole thanne mammootty looked bigger than suresh gopi in that combination scene.

----------


## Ranjithfan

https://youtu.be/NM-iK2r_eGI

----------


## sudeepdayal

> mammootty mohanlalnekkal size thonnicha oru photo. kingil ithu pole thanne mammootty looked bigger than suresh gopi in that combination scene.


Kauravar same aayirunnu. He looked heavy with Bheeman Raghu, Babu Antony and all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Next Amal Movie thanne alle cheyunne? any idea?

----------


## singam



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


sohan and pishu  :Scare:  :Pray:  :Vandivittu:  

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

ചെലപ്പോ സലീം കുമാറുമാകാം (ചെങ്ങായിയുടെ ദൈവമേ കെ.കുമാറാകണം എന്ന സിനിമ എനിക്കിഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടിന് എന്നത് വേറെ കാര്യം).. Btw ചെങ്ങായിയുടെ മുഖമൊക്കെ കൊറോണക്കാലത്ത് നന്നായി ചീർത്തല്ലോ 😖😖

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Parayan pattilla..........
Chilapol Sohan aayirikkum........... Kure kalam aayille pinnale nadakkunu?




> ചെലപ്പോ സലീം കുമാറുമാകാം (ചെങ്ങായിയുടെ ദൈവമേ കെ.കുമാറാകണം എന്ന സിനിമ എനിക്കിഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടിന് എന്നത് വേറെ കാര്യം).. Btw ചെങ്ങായിയുടെ മുഖമൊക്കെ കൊറോണക്കാലത്ത് നന്നായി ചീർത്തല്ലോ 
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## KARNAN

> mammootty mohanlalnekkal size thonnicha oru photo. kingil ithu pole thanne mammootty looked bigger than suresh gopi in that combination scene.


Randamoozhan Loading

----------


## bhola bhala

FK member Sameer (ഓമനക്കുട്ടൻ /ഇബ്*ലീസ് )ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടി പടം എഴുതുന്നു എന്ന് മനോരമ ന്യൂസ് ...Direction Nisam Bashir (കെട്ടിയോൾ ....)

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Abin thomas

Lockdown time ikka commit cheytha films okke promising anu. Upcoming filmsil preist ozhike ellam nalla pratheekshayund. (Preist teaser expect cheythathinekkal adipoli ayi vannittumund)

----------


## kevin

> 


beautiful..beautiful..good luck bro..eager to see mammootty in the movie.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammootty - Ajay Vasudev Team Reuniting Soon After Shylock  :Yeye:  :Clap:  :Band: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Mammootty - Ajay Vasudev Team Reuniting Soon After Shylock 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Oru freshness illathe director  :Wallbash:   :Wallbash:

----------


## Raja Sha

നമ്മുടെ സിബിഐ എന്തായി

----------


## mujthaba

Shyamaprasad movie varunnundalle ? Big waiting <3

----------


## Jay Jay

> Oru freshness illathe director


True. Direction nte karyathil oru improvement um illa..fan boy anenu vechu chumma oronu kanikan pattuo..sensible aya decision making anu vende.

----------


## Jay Jay

> Shyamaprasad movie varunnundalle ? Big waiting <3


Yeah . Nalla quality film ayirikum.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ajay padathil Asif Ali alle Hero? Ikka allalo? Shylock Dirctor and Script directors athreye ulloo......




> True. Direction nte karyathil oru improvement um illa..fan boy anenu vechu chumma oronu kanikan pattuo..sensible aya decision making anu vende.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Aalohari Anandham............. Eagerly waiting for this project..... 




> Shyamaprasad movie varunnundalle ? Big waiting <3

----------


## Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kevin

amaram was quite an experience. mammoottyde padangalil ettavum nalla theatre experiencel onnanu amaram. aa sharkne pidikkunna scene okke spaar aayirunnu big screenil. great movie, great music, great performances. one of a kind.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ikkayeppatti orkkumbol manassilekku aadhyam kadannu varunna moviekalil onnaanu Amaravum, Amarathile Achoottyum...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Thrissur Ragathil 70mmil manasu niranju kanda padam........ (oru divasam adhyamayi randu padam theateril ninnu kanda padam - Thirssur Ragam - Amaram and Thrissur Jose - Bharatham )
Athum Thrissur pooram sample vedikettinte annu. 7ilo 8ilo padikkunna time 



> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Aksharangal Full Movie




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Nalla Padam aano? Njan ithu vare kandittilla ? Next week kurachu public holidays undu (Chinese new year) 




> Aksharangal Full Movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Nalla Padam aano? Njan ithu vare kandittilla ? Next week kurachu public holidays undu (Chinese new year)


kanditilla.. padam netil available allayirunu.. tvyil also angane vannitilla recent times il.. nalla cinema aanenna njan kettitulath... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## mukkuvan

https://youtu.be/CArUfDm7MkI

Watch from 1:00:30 - Talking about movies and his likings...

----------


## Perumthachan

> Nalla Padam aano? Njan ithu vare kandittilla ? Next week kurachu public holidays undu (Chinese new year)


the movie is basically about the character of seema. the movie starts with ikka, a famed writer, being late for a felicitation. news arrives that he is hospitalised. seema arrives at the hospital and the movie goes into flashback. ikka is a struggling writer. seema is neighbour. both are friendly to one another. bharat gopi is social figure who is involved with many newspapers and magazines. suhasini is his sister. ikka meets gopi to further his career and thereby gets friendly with suhasini too. gopi gets angry at ikka and tells him to stay away from suhasini. ikka gets intimate with seema. but finding that suhasini is adamant on marrying ikka, gopi gets them married. first success, then alcoholism, then bad friends. ikka starts to decline. suhasini keeps suffering. ikka leaves home and goes back to seema. suhasini insults seema about it and seema decided to get ikka back on track. the movie covers a time period of 30 years. mt has used a rashomon like script structure where the story is told through memories, first by seema, then by gopi and later by suhasini. janardhanan plays a minor villain character. overall we find ikka as a negative character. i think it might be a semi biography of mt's life itself.

----------


## jeanu007

> https://youtu.be/CArUfDm7MkI
> 
> Watch from 1:00:30 - Talking about movies and his likings...


Definitely loved it bro..the way he espressed his liking to ikka among other actors,analyzing Ikkas special movies especially the portrayal of Dr. Ambedkar put a smile to my face and being proud of his hardcore fan!🙂😀😍🙏🙌

----------


## King Amal

[B] At AMMA building inaguration

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> [B] At AMMA building inaguration
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


idavela babu  :Laughing:

----------


## King Amal

> idavela babu


🤭🤭
Mr Fraudile climax getup🤭

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Amma New Movie Announcement.............

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> 來來
> Mr Fraudile climax getup來
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Perumthachan

why is no-one wearing mask?

----------


## King Amal

.............

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

...............

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

> [B]
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


Ingeru pinnem weight kuracho 🧐 onnum parayanillaa 🙏 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1



----------


## pokkiri brothers

തീ 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

----------


## kevin

mammoottyde body languagel ninnu enikku manasilaya karyam ee look mammoottykku polum vishwasikkan kazhiyunnilla ennanu... take a bow sir, ningade disciplinte result aanu.

----------


## twist369

Amal movie ennu thudangum...

Aa pishu ikkayude koode thanneyundallo...enthinaano aavo

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alphonse Puthran - Mammookka Film Loading  :Band: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Semma Look 




> [B]Attachment 39087
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## frincekjoseph

Annum innum ennum one of my favorite movie - Amballur Sreelakshmi theateril ninnu kanda padam aanennanu orma 



>

----------


## kandahassan

*മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കോപവും കണ്ണീരും ശാന്തിവിള വെളിപ്പെടുത്തുന്നു*

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Abin thomas

Strong rumours mammootty-jayaram film by goodwill entertainment

----------


## frincekjoseph

Katta Look Anallo??




>

----------


## frincekjoseph

Who is the Director??




> Strong rumours mammootty-jayaram film by goodwill entertainment

----------


## Abin thomas

> Who is the Director??


No idea. Chilapo chumma rumours mathram arikkum. Kandapo ivde ittenne ullu.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Joby George annan ayathu kondu parayan pattilla...





> No idea. Chilapo chumma rumours mathram arikkum. Kandapo ivde ittenne ullu.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

> Joby George annan ayathu kondu parayan pattilla...


sangathi ullathu aanu ennu thonnunu

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Thaadi and mask vacha Shylock poleyundu..

----------


## frincekjoseph

MM....... Ikka - Jayaram nalla combo aanu. Jayaraminte come back movie koodi aavatte ithu.
Director aarranu valla ideyayum undo?




> sangathi ullathu aanu ennu thonnunu

----------


## JAWAN

ൈവശാഖ്   പക എന്ന പടം ച്ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ടോ.....മമ്മുട്ടി, ജയസുര്യ, ദിലീപ് ....... ഗോകുലം നിർമ്മിക്കണത്*,, Fb കണ്ടതാ

Sent from my CPH1937 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> ൈവശാഖ്   പക എന്ന പടം ച്ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ടോ.....മമ്മുട്ടി, ജയസുര്യ, ദിലീപ് ....... ഗോകുലം നിർമ്മിക്കണത്*,, Fb കണ്ടതാ
> 
> Sent from my CPH1937 using Tapatalk


Fake and fan made 

Sent from my LM-X440IM using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

New York enn oru padam cheyunnudu with IKKA - athu covid karanam delay aayi.  Virtual platformil cheyyan nokkunnu ennoke ketirunnu.
Ippol status onnum ariyilla




> ൈവശാഖ്   പക എന്ന പടം ച്ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ടോ.....മമ്മുട്ടി, ജയസുര്യ, ദിലീപ് ....... ഗോകുലം നിർമ്മിക്കണത്*,, Fb കണ്ടതാ
> 
> Sent from my CPH1937 using Tapatalk

----------


## aps

*Making Of Dhartiputra (1993)*


https://youtu.be/knMClfxmLcM

----------


## Ranjithfan



----------


## Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## roshy

parole, hindi dubb you tube views 10million views aayi ennoru news kandallo? :Roll:

----------


## Saathan

> parole, hindi dubb you tube views 10million views aayi ennoru news kandallo?


 :Yes:  
Comments vaayichal ikka de Parole thanne anonnu doubt akum  :Laughing:  



https://youtu.be/8_tc8IMYm_c

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


 :Scare:  :Pray:  :Pray:  

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> parole, hindi dubb you tube views 10million views aayi ennoru news kandallo?





> Comments vaayichal ikka de Parole thanne anonnu doubt akum  
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/8_tc8IMYm_c


YouTube blockbuster  :Yahoo:  :Clap:  :Band: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## manoroogi

> Comments vaayichal ikka de Parole thanne anonnu doubt akum  
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/8_tc8IMYm_c


ee sinimakku perittathu ikkayaanu ennu kettittundu....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athokke oro statesinte taste alle?

Munbu Doubles Tamil Natil super hit aayi odiyathu ormayille?

Athu pole thanne ithum........ No Wonder 




> Comments vaayichal ikka de Parole thanne anonnu doubt akum  
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/8_tc8IMYm_c

----------


## Joseph James

Sent from my RMX1851 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joseph James

Sent from my RMX1851 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joseph James

Sent from my RMX1851 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joseph James

Sent from my RMX1851 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joseph James

Sent from my RMX1851 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jo

vannam bhayangharam aai kuranjallo...kidu...

----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athu vayasu ayathinte aanu......




> vannam bhayangharam aai kuranjallo...kidu...

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Sent from my RMX1851 using Tapatalk


mask design okke polappan.. style'nte kaaryathil pulliye vellaan aarumilla...

----------


## Jo

> Athu vayasu ayathinte aanu......



Oru varsham munbum ee same avastha(vayassu) allarunno.. :Laughing: ...annu kurachu vayar okke chaadi irunnu..ippol nannai othungi...also vayassayavar ellam meliyumennu thonnunnilla...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ha Ha ha............
Ikka ethra melinjalum enthokke cheythaalum kuttam parayan kure teams undavum avarude point of viewil paranju enneyulloo.....




> Oru varsham munbum ee same avastha(vayassu) allarunno.....annu kurachu vayar okke chaadi irunnu..ippol nannai othungi...also vayassayavar ellam meliyumennu thonnunnilla...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Bossinte aanu mashee aa mask......... Pinne polappan allandriikko?





> mask design okke polappan.. style'nte kaaryathil pulliye vellaan aarumilla...

----------


## Jo

> Ha Ha ha............
> Ikka ethra melinjalum enthokke cheythaalum kuttam parayan kure teams undavum avarude point of viewil paranju enneyulloo.....


Aaru mind cheyyunna aa type teamsine.. :Laughing:

----------


## frincekjoseph

ahhaa ennalum angine kure pointless aaya arguments kanumbol oru idhu athreyulloo




> Aaru mind cheyyunna aa type teamsine..

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Perumthachan



----------


## Ranjithfan

Mammootty's cover page update. 2 of his recent characters together, look good. Looks like two people.

----------


## classic

Superb  :Clap: 

Someone must enhance this by adding his previous and next avatars too.

Boss & Bheeshma..




> Mammootty's cover page update. 2 of his recent characters together, look good. Looks like two people.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Big M's  :Love:  :Clap:  :Band: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

SULTHAN ...  :Band: 




> Big M's 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Band: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Big M's 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


MAMMOOKKA look kidu

----------


## frincekjoseph

Yesudasinte oru look........



> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shortbread



----------


## frincekjoseph

Gambeera response aanu ee photokku instayil.......



>

----------


## anupkerb1



----------


## Perumthachan



----------


## manoroogi

> 


sambavam BJP paranjathu nyaayamanenkilum
IKKAye pole oru reputed secular status ulla vyakathiye thaaradichu kondu 
LOTUS flower cheyyaamennathu verum moham maathraanu

----------


## ShahSM

> sambavam BJP paranjathu nyaayamanenkilum
> IKKAye pole oru reputed secular status ulla vyakathiye thaaradichu kondu 
> LOTUS flower cheyyaamennathu verum moham maathraanu


അവർ പറഞ്ഞതിൽ ന്യായമില്ലല്ലോ? മീഡിയാ പാസ്സുള്ളവർക്ക് ഷൂട്ട് ചെയ്യാം എന്നാണ് നിയമം, BJP ക്കാര് മീഡിയാ പാസ്സ് ഇല്ലാതെയാണ് ഷൂട്ട് ചെയ്യാൻ നോക്കിയത്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Viru

> sambavam BJP paranjathu nyaayamanenkilum
> IKKAye pole oru reputed secular status ulla vyakathiye thaaradichu kondu 
> LOTUS flower cheyyaamennathu verum moham maathraanu


enthu nyayam?janathipathyathil ellarum orupole ennokke parayamenkilum ingane ulla situationsil celebritiesine kaanumbol uncontrollable aayi media yum aalukalum perumarunnath swabavikam aanu

Common sense ulla aarkkum chinthikkam ennathe ullu ath pakshe bjp kkaril ninnu aa common sense prethekshikkan pattilla swabhavikamayi.Their is a reason why they all are BJP

----------


## manoroogi

> enthu nyayam?janathipathyathil ellarum orupole ennokke parayamenkilum ingane ulla situationsil celebritiesine kaanumbol uncontrollable aayi media yum aalukalum perumarunnath swabavikam aanu
> 
> Common sense ulla aarkkum chinthikkam ennathe ullu ath pakshe bjp kkaril ninnu aa common sense prethekshikkan pattilla swabhavikamayi.Their is a reason why they all are BJP


brother election dutykku ninnittundo ?
onnu ninnu nokku....
avide irikkunna oro officerkkum ariyaam ithinte after effects....
orikkal ninnathinte parichayathil parayunnathaanu...
oru PRO yude anuvaadham illathe CAMERA yum thooki media aanu....koppaanu ennokkey paranjhu angottu chennaal thookiyittu adikkaanulla vakuppundu...on that particular day.....
so celebrity ,koppum onnum avide elkkilla...
kaaranam ithe celebrity poyi kazhinjaal
avide irikkunna POLLING AGENT umaaru chernnu PRO yudey peril nice aayi athangottu chaarthum...
pinne RO thottu manthri vare sakala aalukalodum explanation.....angane neelum......
ini ithu ikkayalle ..
ithu ettanalle....
enna sentiments nammalkkundaayalum prasnamaanu....
pinne BJP kaarudey kaaryam.....ivide SURESH GOPI aayirunnenkil ithu vere party nadathiyene.....IKKA aayathu kondu ee LOTUS party nadathi 
athraye ullu.........

----------


## Viru

> brother election dutykku ninnittundo ?
> onnu ninnu nokku....
> avide irikkunna oro officerkkum ariyaam ithinte after effects....
> orikkal ninnathinte parichayathil parayunnathaanu...
> oru PRO yude anuvaadham illathe CAMERA yum thooki media aanu....koppaanu ennokkey paranjhu angottu chennaal thookiyittu adikkaanulla vakuppundu...on that particular day.....
> so celebrity ,koppum onnum avide elkkilla...
> kaaranam ithe celebrity poyi kazhinjaal
> avide irikkunna POLLING AGENT umaaru chernnu PRO yudey peril nice aayi athangottu chaarthum...
> pinne RO thottu manthri vare sakala aalukalodum explanation.....angane neelum......
> ...


Polling nadakkunathinte akathu camera allowed alla aa vathilinu purathu vare allowed aanu,ivide medias athe cheythittullu...ath avaru parayunnundallo

Pinne angane purathu ninnu aarude enkilum photo eduthaal thooki jayilil okke idaan indiayil niyamam illa as far as i know....allenkill aa tn il innu celebrities vote cheythappo vannapo photo pidichavare idaan indiayile jail thikayillalo

pinne ningal parayunna karyangalum ee prasnavum thammil oru bandavum illa,here problem happened just because someone is inhibited with the public attention mammootty has got,neither election officials nor the police didn't had a muddle on it

Ithokke manassilakkan election dutyil onnum nilkkanda,just open up your eyes and ears .Pinne partyude karyam ....ithrakku ashahishnutha okke oru particular partykarude aduthu ninnume njan continuous aayi kandittullu

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ithi enthu nayam aanu ullathu.......

1. Media pass ullavarkku  video shoot and photo shoot  cheyyam. 
2. Thirakku undengil mattulavare thadasapeduthan paadilla.  Mammootty vote cheyummbol adheham matrame vote cheyyan undayirunnuloo........

Its all just stunt.. Chechide photo koode paperil vannille athu thanne......




> 





> sambavam BJP paranjathu nyaayamanenkilum
> IKKAye pole oru reputed secular status ulla vyakathiye thaaradichu kondu 
> LOTUS flower cheyyaamennathu verum moham maathraanu

----------


## number1fan

> Polling nadakkunathinte akathu camera allowed alla aa vathilinu purathu vare allowed aanu,ivide medias athe cheythittullu...ath avaru parayunnundallo
> 
> Pinne angane purathu ninnu aarude enkilum photo eduthaal thooki jayilil okke idaan indiayil niyamam illa as far as i know....allenkill aa tn il innu celebrities vote cheythappo vannapo photo pidichavare idaan indiayile jail thikayillalo
> 
> pinne ningal parayunna karyangalum ee prasnavum thammil oru bandavum illa,here problem happened just because someone is inhibited with the public attention mammootty has got,neither election officials nor the police didn't had a muddle on it
> 
> Ithokke manassilakkan election dutyil onnum nilkkanda,just open up your eyes and ears .Pinne partyude karyam ....ithrakku ashahishnutha okke oru particular partykarude aduthu ninnume njan continuous aayi kandittullu


Hahaha...ningal aarodannu ee vedham oothunnathu? Oru kallinodo (stone) kazhuthayodo paranjaaal avarkku ithilum kooduthal manassilaakum....That party is nothing without religious/race/color conflicts. Their supporters are blind bootlickers who see nothing other than religion/race/color in anyone (or anything).

----------


## vishnu vardhan

Avarude nelanilppu thanne madathine base cheydanu..

----------


## manoroogi

> Polling nadakkunathinte akathu camera allowed alla aa vathilinu purathu vare allowed aanu,ivide medias athe cheythittullu...ath avaru parayunnundallo
> 
> Pinne angane purathu ninnu aarude enkilum photo eduthaal thooki jayilil okke idaan indiayil niyamam illa as far as i know....allenkill aa tn il innu celebrities vote cheythappo vannapo photo pidichavare idaan indiayile jail thikayillalo
> 
> pinne ningal parayunna karyangalum ee prasnavum thammil oru bandavum illa,here problem happened just because someone is inhibited with the public attention mammootty has got,neither election officials nor the police didn't had a muddle on it
> 
> Ithokke manassilakkan election dutyil onnum nilkkanda,just open up your eyes and ears .Pinne partyude karyam ....ithrakku ashahishnutha okke oru particular partykarude aduthu ninnume njan continuous aayi kandittullu


avide vannathu PASS ulla media maathramalla....vazhiyil koodi poyavan vare nice aayi ZOOM cheythu booth interior kaanunna vidathil without PERMISSION of PRO VIDEOGRAPHY nadathiyittundu....
athu crystal clear...aanu.....
ini SANGI chechiyude kaaryam.....
AVAR avarudey usual chorichalinu  IKKAye koottu pidichu ....pakshe ivide ELECTION DUTY kku ninnavarudey fault valare vyakthamaanu......( purame ninnu nokkunnavarkku ithu NEGLIBLE aayi thonnaam....code of conductil ....nerathe paranja POLLING AGENTS inu ithokkey thanne daaraalam ...oru complaint ezhuthi vidaan ) ...
MEDIA PASS ullavarkku PRO yude consentodu koodi video graphy cheyyaam...allaathavarkku athu pattilla...
BJP MLA vannappol mobilil video edukaan nokki POLICE aati.....
IKKA vannappol MOBILIL video pakarthaan nokki POLICE mindiyilla.....
ithaanu avarudey question ?....
ithokkey oru usual CHORICHAL maathramaayi thalli kalayaaam........pakshe 
ore caseinu  thanne randu NEETHI anenkil pinne NIYAMATHINU enthu prasakthi....
ithokkey manasilaakan KANNUM KAATHUM thurannu thanne irikkanam......atleast dutyil ullavar......
ini MAMMUKKAKKU kombundo , kuzhalundo ennokkey chodikkunnathu oru particular partyude prathyekathayulla krimi kadiyaayi thanne njaanum kaanunnullu....
pinne ASAHISHNUTHAYUDE kaaryam...
aa kaaryathil nilavil ellarum kanakkaanu.....
njaan ninnidathu HAMMER partyudeyum PALM partuudeyum aalukal aayirunnu itharam ASAHISHNITHAYUDE askitha prakadipichathu......
but ente friend ninnidathu LOTUS partyudeyum aalukal......
aa oru kaaryathil ellaarkkum A PLUS undu......

----------


## number1fan

Athu thanneyaanu paranje..vere religion/color/race il petta orralkku more respect or reach kittumbol, ee group aalukalkku maatram chorichil varunnathu avarude manorogam kondaanu....

----------


## ShawnPaul

is this old video or new?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFrxdjHuhuw

----------


## aashiq1

> is this old video or new?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFrxdjHuhuw


old one

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

Ikka generally select movie based on characters.
Inorder to have more quality movies i wish he look more into scripts.
Not all atleast 3 out of his 6movies in a year

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Ali Bhai

Mullankolli velayudhante physicality and stunts better suited for Lal. 
Mammoottye imagine cheiyan pattunnnila aa roleil

Similar to rajamanikyam. Can't imagine Lal doing bellari Raja's slang

----------


## aashiq1

two legends

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> Mullankolli velayudhante physicality and stunts better suited for Lal. 
> Mammoottye imagine cheiyan pattunnnila aa roleil
> 
> Similar to rajamanikyam. Can't imagine Lal doing bellari Raja's slang


Athokke nammukk thonunnathaa

----------


## ShahSM

> Athokke nammukk thonunnathaa


All suit more in Naran, don't think Mammootty is a good swimmer.. 

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> All suit more in Naran, don't think Mammootty is a good swimmer.. 
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


athil maram pidiyokke pinneeed add cheythathaan ennalle

pinne i think rajamanikyam lal adhehathinte reethiyil nannaayi thanne cheythene..

but roles like chandhu, pazhassi onnum lalinu cheyyaan pattilla

thenmavin kombath role onnum mammoottykk pattilla but jayaram or mukesh would have done that role perfectly

----------


## verutheorumanushyan

> All suit more in Naran, don't think Mammootty is a good swimmer.. 
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Really.?
He swims beautifully. Maybe only in Vadakkan Veeragatha its shown
BTW, in all movies., these scenes are majorly done by Dupes. Only the facial shots mainly done by the heroes. Rest all done by Dupes. Whether Mammotty, Mohanlal, or anyone
Its not about whether they are capable or not. Injury can happen to anyone. Heroes are protected away from that because an injury for them will cost lakhs of rupees for the production, bcos of their availability and other risks. Even a sprain
Athu alochikkaathavaraanu dupe and tools vachu shoot cheyyuna rangangale kaliyaakkunnathu.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> All suit more in Naran, don't think Mammootty is a good swimmer.. 
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Chembukaaran Ikkakku neenthaanariyillanno.. OMG...

----------


## ShahSM

> Chembukaaran Ikkakku neenthaanariyillanno.. OMG...


അതെന്താ ചെമ്പുകാർക്കെല്ലാം നീന്താനറിയണമെന്നുണ്ടോ? പിന്നെ ഞാൻ പറഞ്ഞത് ചെങ്ങായി നല്ലൊരു നീന്തൽകാരനല്ല എന്നാണ്, നീന്തലറിയില്ല എന്നല്ല!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> അതെന്താ ചെമ്പുകാർക്കെല്ലാം നീന്താനറിയണമെന്നുണ്ടോ? പിന്നെ ഞാൻ പറഞ്ഞത് ചെങ്ങായി നല്ലൊരു നീന്തൽകാരനല്ല എന്നാണ്, നീന്തലറിയില്ല എന്നല്ല!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Ikkayude pandathe chila interviews il kuttikkaalathu kayalil okke neenthi kalichu nadannathineppatti okke paranjittundu bro..

----------


## Naradhan

> two legends
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Don't compare both ...

----------


## Saathan

Mammookka Dialogue Mashup |  | Linto Kurian

----------


## Rachu

> Mammookka Dialogue Mashup |  | Linto Kurian


Ho idi vetti mazha peythu thornnapole.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Recent police officer roles from Ikka without any shades of any other police characters by his own 




> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Perumthachan

> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


ഇതെന്തു പറ്റി? കോവിഡാണോ?

----------


## jeanu007

> ഇതെന്തു പറ്റി? കോവിഡാണോ?


Come on mate,cant you see its a morphed pic!!..i guess you need to wash ur eyes big time!!😤😖😁😂🥴
Mammooka didnt have any covid or stuff,so please stop spreading silly stuff!!
Infact he even spoke virtually during Pinarayi Vijayans 2nd admin inaugration!!

----------


## Perumthachan

> Come on mate,cant you see its a morphed pic!!..i guess you need to wash ur eyes big time!!😤😖😁😂🥴
> Mammooka didnt have any covid or stuff,so please stop spreading silly stuff!!
> Infact he even spoke virtually during Pinarayi Vijayans 2nd admin inaugration!!


take a chill pill dude...

----------


## ShahSM

> ഇതെന്തു പറ്റി? കോവിഡാണോ?


ചുമ്മാ ഒരു രസം!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## mayavi

Don't try to be too smartQUOTE=Perumthachan;8676861]ഇതെന്തു പറ്റി? കോവിഡാണോ?[/QUOTE]

----------


## Perumthachan

> Don't try to be too smartQUOTE=Perumthachan;8676861]ഇതെന്തു പറ്റി? കോവിഡാണോ?


I don't need to try...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammooka - B. Unni - Udayakrishna .. Official Announcement On The Way

 :Clap:  :Band: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

> Mammooka - B. Unni - Udayakrishna .. Official Announcement On The Way
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ithu evide vanna news aanu?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ithu evide vanna news aanu?


clubhouseil aarattu teamnte discussion undayirunu..athil paranjnatha...

----------


## Jo

Enthu durantham combo..bunny okke 😀😀

Sent from my LE2101 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Upcoming Mammootty Projects :

BheeshmaParvam (20 Days Left)
Puzhu
CBI5
NissamBasheer - SameerAbdul
ShibuBS - MuraliGopy
Joshiy Directorial
AalohariAanandam
Bilal Directed by Amal Neerad
NewYork Directed by Vysakh
BUnnikrishnan - Udaykrishna
Untitled Anto Joseph Production
PrithvirajSukumaran - MuraliGopy

----------


## frincekjoseph

Aa highlighted cheytathu ozichaal baaki okke super aanu........... even Newyork too..........

Pakshe ithokke eppol nadakkum ennu oru pidiyum illa especially during this covid period 




> Upcoming Mammootty Projects :
> 
> BheeshmaParvam (20 Days Left)
> Puzhu
> CBI5
> NissamBasheer - SameerAbdul
> ShibuBS - MuraliGopy
> Joshiy Directorial
> AalohariAanandam
> ...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Upcoming Mammootty Projects :
> 
> BheeshmaParvam (20 Days Left)
> Puzhu
> CBI5
> NissamBasheer - SameerAbdul
> ShibuBS - MuraliGopy
> Joshiy Directorial
> AalohariAanandam
> ...


Nisham basheer movie production by mammookka.. thriller genre...

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lakkooran

> Upcoming Mammootty Projects :
> 
> BheeshmaParvam (20 Days Left)
> Puzhu
> CBI5
> *NissamBasheer - SameerAbdul*
> *ShibuBS - MuraliGopy*
> Joshiy Directorial
> AalohariAanandam
> ...


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


idi vettiyavane paambu kadichu .

----------


## Mammooka fan

Top 5 Movies TRP Rating in Malayalam Channels

#Pulimurugan-27.8
#ThePriest-21.95 
#Baahubali(2)-21.38
#Drishyam (2) 21.02
#Lucifer-20.28

----------


## chackomaster

> Top 5 Movies TRP Rating in Malayalam Channels
> 
> #Pulimurugan-27.8
> #ThePriest-21.95 
> #Baahubali(2)-21.38
> #Drishyam (2) 21.02
> #Lucifer-20.28


Latest report ithu allallo...

----------


## frincekjoseph

The Priest Pagil Kandirunnu............




> Latest report ithu allallo...

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Latest report ithu allallo...


21.95 urban mathram aanu. total avg eduthal 19. entho varum

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## vishnu vardhan

Asianetil overall 21.95 TRP anallo paranjadu.

----------


## vishnu vardhan

Asianetil overall 21.95 TRP anallo paranjadu.

----------


## USTHAAD

Asianet Last Week

Sent from my IN2011 using Tapatalk

----------


## USTHAAD

Priest 19.02 anenkil All time top 10.

Sent from my IN2011 using Tapatalk

----------


## Naradhan

> Aa highlighted cheytathu ozichaal baaki okke super aanu........... even Newyork too..........
> 
> Pakshe ithokke eppol nadakkum ennu oru pidiyum illa especially during this covid period


Aalohari Aanandam ennathu Sara Josephinte novel alle ...? Mathrubhumi weeklyil kandirunnu ...

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Asianetil overall 21.95 TRP anallo paranjadu.


Ath promo thall. drshyam 2 22 aanu avar paranjayhi

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Yes - High expectation for this movie.......  Symaprasad and Ikka after Ore Kadal




> Aalohari Aanandam ennathu Sara Josephinte novel alle ...? Mathrubhumi weeklyil kandirunnu ...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*മമ്മൂക്കയും കുഞ്ഞു മറിയവും*

 :Love:

----------


## Rachu

> *മമ്മൂക്കയും കുഞ്ഞു മറിയവും*


Owww!  :Wub:

----------


## vishnu vardhan

Appo drishyathinumvthalliyadaanooo.. ooh okay

----------


## firecrown

*Mammootty To Play Antagonist in Akhil Akkineni’s Agent*https://www.binged.com/news/mammoott...kinenis-agent/

Akhil Akkineni is teaming up with Stylish Director Surender Reddy for a film titled ‘Agent’. The team is planning to go on floors very soon. The makers have finalized Malayalam Superstar Mammootty to play the antagonist in the film. Initially, the makers wanted Mohanlal and Upendra for the role but things did not work out for some reason.


Mammootty is familiar to Telugu audiences with many dubbing films. He made his Telugu debut with Yatra – the Biopic of Late Chief Minister YS Rajasekhara Reddy. Mammootty would create some market for the film in Kerala as well.

Mumbai-based model Sakshi Vaidya is making her Telugu cinema debut opposite Akhil with the film. Produced under AK Entertainments in association with Surender2Cinema, Agent will release on the eve of Christmas on December 24. But then, with the COVID situation all around, we never know. SS Thaman will be composing the music.


Akhil has pinned high hopes on this movie after not tasting a single hit in his career so far. He currently has Most Eligible Bachelor ready for release but the COVID second wave has prompted a postponement. There are rumors that the makers are also considering the option of a Direct-to-OTT release.

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Oruvan1

> 




ithilum bedham kuttanadan blog  2 verunnathaanu

----------


## sankarvp

> ithilum bedham kuttanadan blog  2 verunnathaanu


Mikkavarum ikka maari annan varum...godikal ing porum..barrozinu upyogikam enthaa

----------


## Rachu

Nadannadhu thanne....  :Laughing:

----------


## karuppaayi

> ithilum bedham kuttanadan blog  2 verunnathaanu


Fake aanu.mammootty orikkalum ithu cheyyilla.

----------


## aashiq1

The beginning 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Naradhan

> 


No way ! ;nea:

----------


## firecrown

> The beginning 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Anubhavangal Palichakal enna film aano?

Vallam thuzhayunna oru shot ille? Athil ee look allayirunnallo.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Anubhavangal Palichakal enna film aano?
> 
> Vallam thuzhayunna oru shot ille? Athil ee look allayirunnallo.


Yes athile scene thanne... Ith vere oru scenele pic aanu.. 




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Yes athile scene thanne... Ith vere oru scenele pic aanu.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Vallam scene Kalachakram enna film aanu....athil ee looke alla...meesha okke undu athil....veppu meesha aayirikkum.

https://www.facebook.com/neelakoduve...9230472808584/

----------


## frincekjoseph

Onnugil Mammootty Villanaya Hero aavum allengil ee padam nadakilla.............. Simple as that.......




> *Mammootty To Play Antagonist in Akhil Akkinenis Agent*
> 
> 
> https://www.binged.com/news/mammoott...kinenis-agent/
> 
> Akhil Akkineni is teaming up with Stylish Director Surender Reddy for a film titled Agent. The team is planning to go on floors very soon. The makers have finalized Malayalam Superstar Mammootty to play the antagonist in the film. Initially, the makers wanted Mohanlal and Upendra for the role but things did not work out for some reason.
> 
> 
> Mammootty is familiar to Telugu audiences with many dubbing films. He made his Telugu debut with Yatra  the Biopic of Late Chief Minister YS Rajasekhara Reddy. Mammootty would create some market for the film in Kerala as well.
> ...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

Mammootty Akhil Akkinenyude Agent cheyundu ennu telugu pagesil post kore kandu..3C remuneration ennum... surprised...ullathu anno

----------


## kandahassan

> Mammootty Akhil Akkinenyude Agent cheyundu ennu telugu pagesil post kore kandu..3C remuneration ennum... surprised...ullathu anno


3 crore  :Doh:

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> 3 crore


Athokke ivide ikka ku kittunath alle no way its gonna happen

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

ONE tamil dubbed trailer

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ShahSM

> 


അതാരാ ആള്?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

After watching Malik, i really wish if there is a movie planned with mahesh narayanan and manmootty.

pandathe oru iv sasi padam kanda oru feel aarnu malik.

----------


## sachin

മുഖ്യമന്ത്രി തുടക്കമിട്ടു, മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ‘വിദ്യാമൃതം’ ഇന്ന് മുതൽ കുട്ടികളിലേക്ക്...

Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...d-laptops.html

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> After watching Malik, i really wish if there is a movie planned with mahesh narayanan and manmootty.
> 
> pandathe oru iv sasi padam kanda oru feel aarnu malik.


Enikkum ithe feel thonni.. Police boat chasing seens in movies like Athirathram were even more thrilling than this one.. But Malik enikku ishtappettu.. Deserves 3.5/5 rating..

----------


## Saathan



----------


## frincekjoseph

Ingerude look oru rakshayumilla...
Etengilum moviekku vendi aano?




>

----------


## Saathan

> Ingerude look oru rakshayumilla...
> Etengilum moviekku vendi aano?


bheeshma parvam akum

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athinte shooting okke ippol nadakkundo?




> bheeshma parvam akum

----------


## Oruvan1

> Athinte shooting okke ippol nadakkundo?


restarted with some restrictions

----------


## frincekjoseph

OK...........






> restarted with some restrictions

----------


## jeanu007

> Ingerude look oru rakshayumilla...
> Etengilum moviekku vendi aano?


It has to be a new movie!..'Stay tuned' was the caption in his fb post,so Im assuming it might be a new movie look!🙂🤔

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ShahSM

> 


ഈ പുഴുവൊക്കെ പെട്ടെന്ന് അഭിനയിക്കാൻ പറ!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jack Dna

ee mudiyum vechondu angerkk CBI 5 polum abhinayikkan patunilla... appolaanu puzhu..... Amal neeradinte oro aishwarangale...... 


> ഈ പുഴുവൊക്കെ പെട്ടെന്ന് അഭിനയിക്കാൻ പറ!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## mayavi

Cgts Mammootty for fifty years stardom in Malayalam filim industry.

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Richard

Mohanlal 


Today, my brother completes 50 glorious years in the film industry. I feel so proud to have shared the screen with him in 55 memorable films and looking forward to many more. Congratulations Ichakka!

----------


## Richard

Kunchacko Boban


50 Glorious Years of the Big “M”!!!
........MAMMOOKKA.......
The Versatile Actor,The Stylish Star,
The Gadgetry Whiz, The Icon for the Youth,
A great Humanitarian....
You are everything and more that we Malayalis want you to be!!!

----------


## ShahSM

It shouldn't be called 50 *Glorious* years 🙏🙏

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Dr Roy

> 


Adipoli

----------


## ShahSM

ചുമ്മാ കെടക്കട്ട്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## singam



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ShahSM

> 


വേണ്ടാത്ത ഏർപ്പാട്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeanu007

Bro,we are not able to see this post.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Bro,we are not able to see this post.


try logging in via fk account and see if the post is visible...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> വേണ്ടാത്ത ഏർപ്പാട്!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


mammookkaa venda ennu paranjnallo...  :Thumbup:

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## UoB

> 


Good decision Mamooka. Respect. 

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> mammookkaa venda ennu paranjnallo...


ശരിയായ തീരുമാനം! ചെങ്ങായി ക്യാമറക്ക് മുന്നിൽ വന്നിട്ട് 50 കൊല്ലമായെങ്കിലും ശരിക്കും ചെങ്ങായിയുടെ അഭിനയ ജീവിതം തുടങ്ങുന്നത് 1980ലായത് കൊണ്ടാണ് ഞാൻ വേണ്ടാന്ന് പറയാൻ കാരണം! ഒരുമാതിരി 50 ദിവസം ഓടിയ പടത്തിന് 75ആം ദിവസം എന്ന് പോസ്റ്ററൊട്ടിക്കുന്നത് പോലെ!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeanu007

> try logging in via fk account and see if the post is visible...


Did try it like that as well, still not able to view it.

----------


## Jo

> 


Panam mudakkiyullathu venda enaanu paranjathu....ningal theerumanicha sthithikku njan 'No' parayunnilla....ennum paranju...so cheriya reethiyil kaanum...

----------


## Jo

See below

Sent from my LE2101 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

:Clap:  :Clap: ...............

----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## sethuramaiyer

Shirt okke entha variety..

----------


## singam



----------


## Rachu

Nallonam melinjittundallo... :Smile:

----------


## verutheorumanushyan

> ശരിയായ തീരുമാനം! ചെങ്ങായി ക്യാമറക്ക് മുന്നിൽ വന്നിട്ട് 50 കൊല്ലമായെങ്കിലും ശരിക്കും ചെങ്ങായിയുടെ അഭിനയ ജീവിതം തുടങ്ങുന്നത് 1980ലായത് കൊണ്ടാണ് ഞാൻ വേണ്ടാന്ന് പറയാൻ കാരണം! ഒരുമാതിരി 50 ദിവസം ഓടിയ പടത്തിന് 75ആം ദിവസം എന്ന് പോസ്റ്ററൊട്ടിക്കുന്നത് പോലെ!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


ഈ അഭിപ്രായത്തോട് വ്യക്തിപരമായി യോജിപ്പില്ല. 50 വര്*ഷം എന്നുള്ളതിനല്ല പ്രാധാന്യം. 50 വര്ഷം, 30 വര്ഷം എന്നൊക്കെയുള്ളത്  ഒരു ഓര്*മ്മപ്പെടുത്തല്* മാത്രമാണ്. മമ്മൂട്ടിയായാലും മോഹന്*ലാല്* ആയാലും, ഇനി ശ്രീനിവാസന്* ആയാലും അവര്*  ജീവിച്ചിരിക്കുമ്പോള്* ആണ് ആദരിക്കേണ്ടത്. അതിന്റെ സമയം ഒക്കെ ആയി കഴിഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നു. Worthy enough to receive Life Time achievement recognition from the people or Govt. 

Having said that, it's a great and ideal call by Mammootty to opt out of it - I think he meant it as a wastage of Public/Govt money during a pandemic/economic situation like now. അത് കാരണമാണ് പൈസ ചിലവാക്കുന്ന ആദരം എന്ന് എടുത്തു പറഞ്ഞത് എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു.

----------


## Naradhan

ഇത് ശരിക്കും മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അഹങ്കാരം മാത്രം ആണ്.  ഒരു മന്ത്രി എത്ര കാലം എന്ന് വെച്ചാണ് വെറുതെ ഇരിക്കുക ? ഇരുന്നിരുന്നു മൂട് വരെ തരിക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങി. മഹാമാരി ആയതിനാൽ  കലയും ഇല്ല ഒരു സാംസ്കാരിക പ്രവർത്തനവും ഇല്ല. സുദീർഗമായ  ഒരു കോട്ട് വായ ഇട്ടിട്ടു പോലും മാധ്യമങ്ങൾ  തിരിഞ്ഞു നോക്കുന്നില്ല. അപ്പളാണ് സെക്രട്ടറി ഒരു ഐഡിയ പറഞ്ഞത്. 
അപ്പളാണ് മൂപ്പരുടെ വക ഡയലോഗ് - പണം മുടക്കേണ്ട പോലും. പിന്നെ എങ്ങനെ ആണ് ഓളം ഉണ്ടാവുക? നിറഞ്ഞ  സദസ്സിൽ ഒരു പ്രസംഗം കീച്ചാൻ പറ്റുക ? പത്രത്തിൽ മുൻ പേജിൽ  പടം വരിക ? 
ഇങ്ങനെ ഉണ്ടോ ഒരു അഹങ്കാരം ?

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Rachu

> 


Vendaayirunnu.... :Neutral:

----------


## jeanu007

> ഇത് ശരിക്കും മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അഹങ്കാരം മാത്രം ആണ്.  ഒരു മന്ത്രി എത്ര കാലം എന്ന് വെച്ചാണ് വെറുതെ ഇരിക്കുക ? ഇരുന്നിരുന്നു മൂട് വരെ തരിക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങി. മഹാമാരി ആയതിനാൽ  കലയും ഇല്ല ഒരു സാംസ്കാരിക പ്രവർത്തനവും ഇല്ല. സുദീർഗമായ  ഒരു കോട്ട് വായ ഇട്ടിട്ടു പോലും മാധ്യമങ്ങൾ  തിരിഞ്ഞു നോക്കുന്നില്ല. അപ്പളാണ് സെക്രട്ടറി ഒരു ഐഡിയ പറഞ്ഞത്. 
> അപ്പളാണ് മൂപ്പരുടെ വക ഡയലോഗ് - പണം മുടക്കേണ്ട പോലും. പിന്നെ എങ്ങനെ ആണ് ഓളം ഉണ്ടാവുക? നിറഞ്ഞ  സദസ്സിൽ ഒരു പ്രസംഗം കീച്ചാൻ പറ്റുക ? പത്രത്തിൽ മുൻ പേജിൽ  പടം വരിക ? 
> ഇങ്ങനെ ഉണ്ടോ ഒരു അഹങ്കാരം ?


Thats a good one bro!

----------


## jeanu007

> 


Not able to see anything mate with the login as well!😐

----------


## ShahSM

> ഈ അഭിപ്രായത്തോട് വ്യക്തിപരമായി യോജിപ്പില്ല. 50 വര്*ഷം എന്നുള്ളതിനല്ല പ്രാധാന്യം. 50 വര്ഷം, 30 വര്ഷം എന്നൊക്കെയുള്ളത്  ഒരു ഓര്*മ്മപ്പെടുത്തല്* മാത്രമാണ്. മമ്മൂട്ടിയായാലും മോഹന്*ലാല്* ആയാലും, ഇനി ശ്രീനിവാസന്* ആയാലും അവര്*  ജീവിച്ചിരിക്കുമ്പോള്* ആണ് ആദരിക്കേണ്ടത്. അതിന്റെ സമയം ഒക്കെ ആയി കഴിഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നു. Worthy enough to receive Life Time achievement recognition from the people or Govt. 
> 
> Having said that, it's a great and ideal call by Mammootty to opt out of it - I think he meant it as a wastage of Public/Govt money during a pandemic/economic situation like now. അത് കാരണമാണ് പൈസ ചിലവാക്കുന്ന ആദരം എന്ന് എടുത്തു പറഞ്ഞത് എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു.


50 വർഷം എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞ് ആദരിക്കുന്നതിനെയാണ് എതിർത്തത്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## iambjv

🔥🔥🔥

Sent from my RMX1971 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ali Bhai

Its always nice hear each other's perspective.
Pand asianetil oru interviewil Lal parayunnath nalla rasamayirunnu....about Lal's and Mammootty's different approach to acting 


> 🔥🔥🔥
> 
> Sent from my RMX1971 using Tapatalk

----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## JAWAN

Sept 7 big announcement vallathum undakumoooo.....beeshma first look

Sent from my CPH2251 using Tapatalk

----------


## singam



----------


## Dr Roy

> 


Aiwa :Coolthumb:  :Coolthumb: bheeshamparvam polikkum

----------


## Arya

> 





> 


Kiduuzzzz  :Clap:

----------


## BONJOUR

Guys ! Is there any interview in which Mammootty talks seriously about his movies, characters and all . Lalettande orupaad interviews, stage shows , even tv shows vare kanditund.. in which he and others associated with the movie talks about they experience . Mammookka thande classic characters or movies ne kurich samsarikunna oru interview or show polum kandilla.. there was an interview with ranjith, But athil movie or character preparation ne kurich onnum samsarichathayi orma illa ..

----------


## frincekjoseph

Oru kidukkachi movie announcement varatee.......... but covid timil athu varan budhimuttu aanu........




> Sept 7 big announcement vallathum undakumoooo.....beeshma first look
> 
> Sent from my CPH2251 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Oru kidukkachi movie announcement varatee.......... but covid timil athu varan budhimuttu aanu........


Mammooka venu big budget inte announcement kanum ayrkum

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ariyailla..............

Athu undengil super aayenne......... allengil oru MT- Ikka Movie 




> Mammooka venu big budget inte announcement kanum ayrkum

----------


## MamBlr

Big Budget maatram pora. Big names-um venam (like MT, Hariharan or Joshi).
Rajamouli aayalum kuzhappam illa  :Smile:

----------


## Saathan

> Big Budget maatram pora. Big names-um venam (like MT, Hariharan or Joshi).
> Rajamouli aayalum kuzhappam illa


Hariharante okke time kazhinju biggie onnum angerkku pattunnu thonnanilla

----------


## Naradhan

മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ പീഡിപ്പിക്കാൻ പെൺകുട്ടികൾ തയ്യാറായി നിൽക്കുകയാണെന്നാണല്ലോ ന്യൂസ് ..  :Laughing:

----------


## ShahSM

> മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ പീഡിപ്പിക്കാൻ പെൺകുട്ടികൾ തയ്യാറായി നിൽക്കുകയാണെന്നാണല്ലോ ന്യൂസ് ..


ന്യൂസ് കൂടി ഇവിടെ ഇട്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## MamBlr

May be.. 
What I meant is some "big" director who can handle mega budget movies.




> Hariharante okke time kazhinju… biggie onnum angerkku pattunnu thonnanilla…

----------


## Naradhan

> ന്യൂസ് കൂടി ഇവിടെ ഇട്!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk





https://www.eastcoastdaily.com/2021/...ntroversy.html

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ahha ithu kollallo?
Nammlae peedipikkan onnum ivide aarum illedeee?? 



> https://www.eastcoastdaily.com/2021/...ntroversy.html

----------


## PULSE



----------


## singam



----------


## Arya



----------


## Arya



----------


## mayavi

Is this the get up for puzhu

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## aak



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Kuruvila

MAMMOOKKAYE PATTI ARIYENDATH ELLAM #50 YEARSOF MAMMOOTTY

https://mannadiarbrothers.blogspot.com/2021/08/50-years-of-mammooty-mammootyisam.html

----------


## Kuruvila

86IL MAMMOOKAYE PATTI SUHASINI PARANJATH 
PERFECT GENTLEMAN FOR REASON/
NEW DELHI NEDIYA PAN INDIAN APPRECIATION REPORTS
https://mannadiarbrothers.blogspot.c...g-post_20.html

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Kuruvila

മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ നാഴികകല്ലായി മാറിയ സിനിമ... 


കേരളത്തിലും കേരളത്തിന് പുറത്തും ഒരു പോലെ ചരിത്ര വിജയമായി മാറിയ സിനിമ.. 


Oru CBI Dairy Kuruppu 


 Kerala Gross - 2.5cr+
 Tamilnadu Gross - 54Lak 
 Kerala Final Run - 150 Day at Tvm Dhanya 
 Tamilnadu Final Run - 360+ Day at Madras Safire 


South Indian Sensational Hit 




https://mannadiarbrothers.blogspot.c...ollection.html

----------


## karuppaayi

> മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ നാഴികകല്ലായി മാറിയ സിനിമ... 
> 
> 
> കേരളത്തിലും കേരളത്തിന് പുറത്തും ഒരു പോലെ ചരിത്ര വിജയമായി മാറിയ സിനിമ.. 
> 
> 
> Oru CBI Dairy Kuruppu 
> 
> 
> ...


കൗരവർ അല്ലേ ഇതിലും കൂടുതൽ ഭാഷയിൽ വിജയിച്ചത്?

----------


## joe

> കൗരവർ അല്ലേ ഇതിലും കൂടുതൽ ഭാഷയിൽ വിജയിച്ചത്?


difference could be that kauravar and Smarajyam were dubbed  while cbi was in malayalam

----------


## frincekjoseph

Tamilil ettavum kooduthal odiyathu CBI and Teluguil Smaragyam aanennu thonnunnu and Kauvravar in Kannada ......





> മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ നാഴികകല്ലായി മാറിയ സിനിമ... ��
> 
> 
> കേരളത്തിലും കേരളത്തിന് പുറത്തും ഒരു പോലെ ചരിത്ര വിജയമായി മാറിയ സിനിമ.. ��
> 
> 
> Oru CBI Dairy Kuruppu ����
> 
> 
> ...





> കൗരവർ അല്ലേ ഇതിലും കൂടുതൽ ഭാഷയിൽ വിജയിച്ചത്?





> difference could be that kauravar and Smarajyam were dubbed  while cbi was in malayalam

----------


## Ravi

[QUOTE=Kuruvila;8684445]മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ നാഴികകല്ലായി മാറിയ സിനിമ... ��


കേരളത്തിലും കേരളത്തിന് പുറത്തും ഒരു പോലെ ചരിത്ര വിജയമായി മാറിയ സിനിമ.. ��


Oru CBI Dairy Kuruppu ����


�� Kerala Gross - 2.5cr+
�� Tamilnadu Gross - 54Lak 
�� Kerala Final Run - 150 Day at Tvm Dhanya 
�� Tamilnadu Final Run - 360+ Day at Madras Safire 


South Indian Sensational Hit ������




https://mannadiarbrothers.blogspot.c...ollection.html[/QUOT

Kerala : 154 days run @ TVM - Dhanya (Regular shows)
Chennai: 245 days with daily 3 shows @ Safire, rest noon show.

----------


## ALEXI

*Johny Antony*

You had acted in some of the most popular Malayalam films on OTT in the past two years  Varane Avashyamund, Ayyappanum Koshiyum, Love and #Home. So, have you prioritised acting over directing now?

I am directing. I have bounced off a thread to Mammukka (Mammootty). Its a big film that needs a lot of people. We can shoot the movie only when the pandemic is over and there arent any restrictions. Two new youngsters are scripting the film. We are yet to reach a stage where we can make an official announcement.

----------


## Rachu

> *Johny Antony*
> 
> You had acted in some of the most popular Malayalam films on OTT in the past two years  Varane Avashyamund, Ayyappanum Koshiyum, Love and #Home. So, have you prioritised acting over directing now?
> 
> I am directing. I have bounced off a thread to Mammukka (Mammootty). Its a big film that needs a lot of people. We can shoot the movie only when the pandemic is over and there arent any restrictions. Two new youngsters are scripting the film. We are yet to reach a stage where we can make an official announcement.


Vendaayirunnu.. :Doh:  actinginu thanne thudarnnu poya pore.. :Confused:

----------


## Oruvan1

johny okke kara kayariyille ine enthinu sahaayikkanam.. 

talent ullavaraanenkil nalla products aayi chellunnumillA…





> *Johny Antony*
> 
> You had acted in some of the most popular Malayalam films on OTT in the past two years – Varane Avashyamund, Ayyappanum Koshiyum, Love and #Home. So, have you prioritised acting over directing now?
> 
> I am directing. I have bounced off a thread to Mammukka (Mammootty). It’s a big film that needs a lot of people. We can shoot the movie only when the pandemic is over and there aren’t any restrictions. Two new youngsters are scripting the film. We are yet to reach a stage where we can make an official announcement.

----------


## BASH1982

Johny mosham director onnumalla but cheyyumbo parippuvada setup akathe nokkiyal mathi ikkade prashnam kure ithikkanni producers undu chumma rights Mataram nokki padam cheyyunnavar avare ozhivakkiyal mathi
Ipo ulla line up okk anu cheyyunna films oru quality in production side maintain cheytha mathi

----------


## Oruvan1

> Johny mosham director onnumalla but cheyyumbo parippuvada setup akathe nokkiyal mathi ikkade prashnam kure ithikkanni producers undu chumma rights Mataram nokki padam cheyyunnavar avare ozhivakkiyal mathi
> Ipo ulla line up okk anu cheyyunna films oru quality in production side maintain cheytha mathi


athonnum nadakkillaa..
Ithokke adutha thoppil jopan..

ennaalum ivarkokke dngine dhairysm verunnu chennu date chodhikkaan

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athu oru maayika valayam aanu avide sohan seenu lal, Johny Anthony, pramod Pappan okke kanum





> athonnum nadakkillaa..
> Ithokke adutha thoppil jopan..
> 
> ennaalum ivarkokke dngine dhairysm verunnu chennu date chodhikkaan

----------


## BASH1982

> athonnum nadakkillaa..
> Ithokke adutha thoppil jopan..
> 
> ennaalum ivarkokke dngine dhairysm verunnu chennu date chodhikkaan





> Athu oru maayika valayam aanu avide sohan seenu lal, Johny Anthony, pramod Pappan okke kanum


Johny nd ajay kazhivullavaranu randu perkkum ikkaye present cheyyan ariyam parippuvada setup vittu ithiri rich ayittu eduthal polikkum
Shradhikkendathu ikkayanu thanoru megastar anennu oru bodham okke Akam in 90 sil nayikayum costarsineyum okke vekkan suggest cheyyumennu kettittundu freshness varuthan

----------


## Oruvan1

> Johny nd ajay kazhivullavaranu randu perkkum ikkaye present cheyyan ariyam parippuvada setup vittu ithiri rich ayittu eduthal polikkum
> Shradhikkendathu ikkayanu thanoru megastar anennu oru bodham okke Akam in 90 sil nayikayum costarsineyum okke vekkan suggest cheyyumennu kettittundu freshness varuthan


yes u r right.
but ivaronnum athinu shremikkilla.. 
Chumma oru padam athre olloo avarkk..

----------


## Jack Dna

May be pattanathil bhootham 2  adapted from dark shadows.... ngerude kayyil ethumbol adipoli vfxum kaanum .... ikkayude oru kaalame.... 


> *Johny Antony*
> 
> You had acted in some of the most popular Malayalam films on OTT in the past two years  Varane Avashyamund, Ayyappanum Koshiyum, Love and #Home. So, have you prioritised acting over directing now?
> 
> I am directing. I have bounced off a thread to Mammukka (Mammootty). Its a big film that needs a lot of people. We can shoot the movie only when the pandemic is over and there arent any restrictions. Two new youngsters are scripting the film. We are yet to reach a stage where we can make an official announcement.

----------


## jimmy

> May be pattanathil bhootham 2  adapted from dark shadows.... ngerude kayyil ethumbol adipoli vfxum kaanum .... ikkayude oru kaalame....


ok thank you

----------


## jimmy

thoppil joppan nu pakaram veroru story ayirunnu mammootty odu paranjirunnathu, nishad kpya. athinu budget kooduthal ennum paranju mammootty thanne aanu veroru setup il budget kuranja movie suggest cheythathu. athinte byproduct aanu thoppil joppan. pinne athu pole master piece um chilavu kurachu cheyan mammootty ude oru idapedal ondayi ennanu kettathu. athinu seham aanallo pm okke big budget il vannu panam variyathu. iniyangottu budget onnum oru presnamayirikkilla. puthiya johny antony movie um van budget il anennanu kettathu

----------


## Oruvan1

Puzhuvil Gay charecter aanennu instayil kandallo..

polikkum

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## aashiq1

👑

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

*Mammootty Birthday Mashup 2021 | Tribute To Mammootty | Manzoor Rasheed*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNow5M-SSlM

----------


## kandahassan

*Mammootty Birthday Special Mashup 2021 | AA creative media & remix*

----------


## kandahassan

*Megastar Mammootty Birthday Special Mass Mashup 2021 | Jomin Joseph |*

----------


## Ali Bhai

Ithavana AA creative thanne best.
Waiting for linto

----------


## kandahassan

*Megastar Mammootty Birthday Special Tribute Mashup 2021|| Bismid Pathoor Cuts*

----------


## kandahassan

*Mammootty Birthday Special Mashup 2021 | Mammookka Mass Tribute Video | MEJO FX*

----------


## kandahassan

*The Imperishable Eminence | Mammootty Birthday Special Mashup 2021 | Richuzz Cutz*

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## mayavi

Manorama middle page kidilam

----------


## Joseph James



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 



 :Band:  kidu article

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

*മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ എഴുപതാം പിറന്നാൾ സമ്മാനമായി അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ മകൾ സുറുമി മനോരമക്ക് വേണ്ടി വരച്ച അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ പോർട്രെയ്റ്റ്*

*

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammooka's Next

----------


## Joseph James

.............

----------


## Ali Bhai

Lord of lead? Athenthonn

----------


## frincekjoseph

Katta waiting for Shaji Padoor movie
Who is scripting for this? - Haneef Adeni?





> Mammooka's Next

----------


## Oruvan1

> Katta waiting for Shaji Padoor movie
> Who is scripting for this? - Haneef Adeni?


Vere aarelum mathi script..

freshness venam.
pinne over dark scene aavaathirunnaa mathi

----------


## ShawnPaul

''70 വയസ്സിലും താരമായി, മികച്ച നടനായി തിളങ്ങുക - ഇനിയൊരാള്* ഇങ്ങനെയുണ്ടാകുമോ? ഉണ്ടെങ്കില്* അതു മോഹന്*ലാലായിരിക്കും. അപ്പോള്*, അതേ തിളക്കത്തോടെ 80-ാം പിറന്നാള്* ആഘോഷിച്ച് മമ്മൂട്ടിയും മിന്നി നില്*ക്കും'' എന്നു പറഞ്ഞാണ് ഫാസില്* തന്റെ കുറിപ്പ് അവസാനിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. അതേസമയം സോഷ്യല്* മീഡിയയില്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്കുള്ള ജന്മദിനാശംസകള്*

Read more at: https://malayalam.filmibeat.com/feat...73-074804.html

----------


## singam

*20 അടി വലുപ്പത്തില്* മൊബൈല്*ഫോണ്* മമ്മൂട്ടി*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILCDmsJaD20

----------


## Joseph James



----------


## firecrown

Happy birthday ikka

----------


## firecrown

Rare interview of mammootty from AVM Unni Archives. Premiering on youtube at 7:00 pm IST

----------


## Oruvan1

> 


policchh

class aayittund

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Linto Kurian mashup  :salut:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*May be the best possible tribute to the man who loves gadgets like no one else..
600 mobiles and 6000 odd accessories for a Mobile Mammootty*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


 :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## mayavi

Bday wishes 🥳 mammukka

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## jimmy

happy birthday to my hero since 1984 :Clap3:  :Lapharp:

----------


## kandahassan

last year vanna video -- Rohith KP  :Laughing:

----------


## mukkuvan

Idhu kidu....




>

----------


## mujthaba

Bheeshmaparvam teaser kituo

----------


## twist369

Happy Birthday ikka❤️


Announcements okke vanno?

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Arya

Happy Birthday Ikka :Yoyu: 
Ayur Arogya Saukhya :cheers:

----------


## Richard



----------


## Richard

:Happybday:  :Happybday:  *Happy Birthday Ikka   *  :Happybday:  :Happybday:

----------


## Rachu

Happy Birthday Mammookka... 🎂🥳 
Ayurarogya sowkyangal nerunnu..
 :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## Richard

മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് പിറന്നാൾ സർപ്രൈസുമായി മകൾ സുറുമി. മലയാള മനോരമയ്ക്കായി മനസിലെ സ്നേഹം മുഴുവൻ ചാലിച്ച് വാ...

Read more at: https://www.manoramanews.com/in-dept...hday-gift.html

----------


## frincekjoseph

Waahh polichu.........




>

----------


## frincekjoseph

Happy Saptathi Mammookka..........

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Happy 70th Birthday Dear Mammookka..

----------


## Mike

Happy birthday Mammookka


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Kannadi

Happy birthday mammottykka

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr Roy

Pirannal mangalangal dear mammokka

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Happy Birthday Mammookka  :Love:

----------


## Sree Tcr

എന്നും പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട എൻ്റെ മമ്മൂക്കയ്ക്ക് ഒരായിരം പിറന്നാൾ ആശംസകൾ.....

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## sankarvp

Happy Birthday Mammookka 💙🎂🎉

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## jeanu007

Happy 70thbirthday to my loving,dearest,evergreen,handsome and dashing superhero of all time Mammooka!!🙂😘😍🙏🏼🙌🥳🥳🥳...Immensely proud to be an ardent fan of you and anxiously looksing forward to your upcoming films!!🙂😃😍

----------


## King Amal

Happy bdayy mammookaaaaa🥳🥳🥳
Long live ❤️

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

Happy birthday Mammookka ❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## mayavi

Bday wishes to Mammootty

----------


## Jo

Happy Bday Ikka

----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## Oruvan1

Happy Birthday to my hero

----------


## Oruvan1

> 


loved it when he said birthday wishes to senior citizen

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ShahSM

> 


Top 10ൽ പത്തേമാരിയും TGFഉമാ? അത്രക്കും മോശം നടനാണോ മമ്മൂട്ടി?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

happy birthday megastar mammootty

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## Basil369

#BheeshmaParvam 

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Top 10ൽ പത്തേമാരിയും TGFഉമാ? അത്രക്കും മോശം നടനാണോ മമ്മൂട്ടി?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


article prepare cheythaaalude top 10 perfoil pedumayirikum...

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

*മമ്മൂട്ടിയ്ക്ക് പിറന്നാൾ ആശംസകളുമായി സംവിധായകൻ കെ.ജി ജോർജ്*

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ShahSM

കൗരവർക്കും മൃഗയക്കും കുറച്ച് തല വച്ചതിന് ശേഷം ഇക്കയുടെ എഴുപതാം പിറന്നാളിൽ 70 കൊല്ലം ജീവിച്ച ഡാനിയുടെ കഥ മുഴുവനായും കണ്ടു (രണ്ടു മൂന്നു തവണ ഇതിനു മുമ്പും കണ്ടതാണ്)! slow pace ആണെങ്കിൽ കൂടി കാണാനെന്തോയൊരു പ്രത്യേക രസമാണ് ഈ സിനിമക്ക്! മമ്മൂട്ടി-സിദ്ധീഖ് സീനൊക്കെ ശരിക്കും സൂപ്പറാണ്! കൗതുകമെന്തെന്നു വച്ചാൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ മികച്ച സിനിമകളെ പറ്റി പറയുമ്പോൾ ആരും ഈ സിനിമയെ പറ്റി അധികം പരാമർശിക്കുന്നത് കാണാറില്ല; അതെന്തായിരിക്കും കാരണം?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Ali Bhai

He looks healthier than Sylvester Stallone at 70s


>

----------


## tam

Photoshop aanu hee.. .



> He looks healthier than Sylvester Stallone at 70s

----------


## Jamesfanboy

most Hollywood actors are very poor of taking care of themselves once they age. mainly because the star system is dead there. (movie stars ne kalum avide vila sports stars and music industryile stars anu)
only actor who is pretty good in shape is Tom Cruise who is 59 now & Keanu Reeves who is 57. Brad Pitt (57) is pretty good too. 




> He looks healthier than Sylvester Stallone at 70s

----------


## Raja Sha

എന്റെ ജീവിത നിറവിന് ആയിരമായിരം ജന്മദിന ആശംസകൾ...
ഞാൻ മരിച്ചാലും മലയാളത്തിന്റെ അഹങ്കാരമായി ചിരഞ്ജീവി ആയി ഇരിക്കണം എന്ന പ്രാർത്ഥന മാത്രം..

----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## bellari

> Top 10ൽ പത്തേമാരിയും TGFഉമാ? അത്രക്കും മോശം നടനാണോ മമ്മൂട്ടി?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


പത്തേമാരി ok ആണ്... ലിസ്റ്റിൽ പെടുത്താം... നിനങ്ങളുടെ ബെസ്റ്റ് മറ്റുള്ളവർക് അങ്ങനെ ആണ് എന്ന് കരുതാൻ പറ്റില്ലല്ലോ.. പല പ്രവാസികളുടെയും അവരുടെ കുടുമ്ബത്തിനും മമ്മൂട്ടി ബെസ്റ്റ് ടെൻ എടുത്താൽ കൂടുതൽ perum പത്തേമാരി പറയും.

----------


## aashiq1

https://www.filmcompanion.in/feature...aheb-ambedkar/

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Rachu

> 


One of the best  :Thumbup:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammookka - LJP Movie On The Way...  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

Pranchiyettan second part is planning by Ranjith

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Pranchiyettan second part is planning by Ranjith


Bhootham 3D also planning by johny  :Yeye:

----------


## kandahassan

> Bhootham 3D also planning by johny


ithu nadannal pwolikkum .........

----------


## BASH1982

> Bhootham 3D also planning by johny


Bhootham polikkum duble role onnum venda bhootham vs another super natural power angane oru subject mathi opposit oru kidilan villain

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Bhootham polikkum duble role onnum venda bhootham vs another super natural power angane oru subject mathi opposit oru kidilan villain


Kollavuna script aanel mathram thalavecha mathi.. enthayalum johny aayitu oru Padam varunundu..

----------


## Oruvan1

Mudiyokke vetti set aayallo nammade muthhh 

katta villain look

----------


## Rachu

> Mudiyokke vetti set aayallo nammade muthhh 
> 
> katta villain look


Evideyevide?!!

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

A mudiyokke vachu Joshieyude oru action movie koode cheyyamaayirinnu...

----------


## Arya



----------


## Arya



----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## Rachu

My God!!!! Latest aano ithu?!  :Shocked:

----------


## kandahassan

> My God!!!! Latest aano ithu?!


Yes mudi vetti ennu SN Swamy paranjirunnu

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## tam

> 


Ennalum hente manushyaa!
Ente vayassu 54. Ithokke kandu chilappo njaan ennethanne eduthu kinattlidum.

----------


## ShahSM

> 


ആദ്യം നോക്കിയപ്പോ വിചാരിച്ചു പകുതി താടിയെ കട്ട് ചെയ്തുള്ളൂ എന്ന്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

> Yes mudi vetti ennu SN Swamy paranjirunnu





> 


Unbelievable!!! :Wub: ! Ennum ithupole prasarippode aarogyavaanaayi irikkatte.. :Pray:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Sathyam......... Njan adhyam aayittu kanunnathu last lock downil aanennu thonnunnu.  Entho kanan oru madi pole aayirunnu, pakshe kandu kazinjappol enthu kodnu itrem naal ee padam kandilla enna kuttabodham aayirunnu......

Really a good film 




> കൗരവർക്കും മൃഗയക്കും കുറച്ച് തല വച്ചതിന് ശേഷം ഇക്കയുടെ എഴുപതാം പിറന്നാളിൽ 70 കൊല്ലം ജീവിച്ച ഡാനിയുടെ കഥ മുഴുവനായും കണ്ടു (രണ്ടു മൂന്നു തവണ ഇതിനു മുമ്പും കണ്ടതാണ്)! slow pace ആണെങ്കിൽ കൂടി കാണാനെന്തോയൊരു പ്രത്യേക രസമാണ് ഈ സിനിമക്ക്! മമ്മൂട്ടി-സിദ്ധീഖ് സീനൊക്കെ ശരിക്കും സൂപ്പറാണ്! കൗതുകമെന്തെന്നു വച്ചാൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ മികച്ച സിനിമകളെ പറ്റി പറയുമ്പോൾ ആരും ഈ സിനിമയെ പറ്റി അധികം പരാമർശിക്കുന്നത് കാണാറില്ല; അതെന്തായിരിക്കും കാരണം?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Belated Birthday wishes  :Happybday:

----------


## Kuruvila

REST OF INDIA MAMMOOTTY MARKET VALUE 80S-90S 

https://mannadiarbrothers.blogspot.c...tamilnadu.html

----------


## ShahSM

> Sathyam......... Njan adhyam aayittu kanunnathu last lock downil aanennu thonnunnu.  *Entho kanan oru madi pole aayirunnu*, pakshe kandu kazinjappol enthu kodnu itrem naal ee padam kandilla enna kuttabodham aayirunnu......
> 
> Really a good film


അവാർഡ് ഫിലിം എന്ന ലേബൽ, നല്ല ഇഴച്ചിൽ ഉണ്ടാകുമെന്ന മുൻധാരണ ഇതൊക്കെ തന്നെ കാരണം... ഇതു തന്നെയാണ് പൊന്തൻമാടയുടെയും അവസ്ഥ, Off beat മൂവിയാണെങ്കിൽ കൂടിയും കാണാൻ നല്ല രസമാണ്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Yes - pakshe ponthanmadakku okke aa oru expectation undayirunnu unlike Dany 




> അവാർഡ് ഫിലിം എന്ന ലേബൽ, നല്ല ഇഴച്ചിൽ ഉണ്ടാകുമെന്ന മുൻധാരണ ഇതൊക്കെ തന്നെ കാരണം... ഇതു തന്നെയാണ് പൊന്തൻമാടയുടെയും അവസ്ഥ, Off beat മൂവിയാണെങ്കിൽ കൂടിയും കാണാൻ നല്ല രസമാണ്!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## chackomaster

Watch from 8:12. A funny incident while shooting "Ayyar the Great".
Watch from 14:30 --> Good side of Mammukka to help the producer. 

https://youtu.be/pJeppNjkv0w?t=492

----------


## ALEXI

> Watch from 8:12. A funny incident while shooting "Ayyar the Great".
> Watch from 14:30 --> Good side of Mammukka to help the producer. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/pJeppNjkv0w?t=492


Shangu kaiyeennu thazhe veezhunna malayalathile aadyathe graphics work ine patti aa padathinte art director kkum chilathu parayaanundu..Enthu vidals aanente mohanji  :Laughing:  

From 14:45

----------


## chackomaster

> Shangu kaiyeennu thazhe veezhunna malayalathile aadyathe graphics work ine patti aa padathinte art director kkum chilathu parayaanundu..Enthu vidals aanente mohanji  
> 
> From 14:45


Sheri aanu... Ipo Aa scene poi kandapol Rajiv Anchal paranjathu aanu sheri ennu bodhyam varum...

----------


## ALEXI

> Sheri aanu... Ipo Aa scene poi kandapol Rajiv Anchal paranjathu aanu sheri ennu bodhyam varum...


Pinnallathe...Computer il cheytha graphics work camera vechu close shot eduthu padathil ittathanu polum...Aa scene kanda kanninu kazcha ulla aarum parayilla athu graphics aanennu..

----------


## ShahSM

> Shangu kaiyeennu thazhe veezhunna malayalathile aadyathe graphics work ine patti aa padathinte art director kkum chilathu parayaanundu..Enthu vidals aanente mohanji  
> 
> From 14:45


അതിലും വലിയ വിടലാണ് രതീഷ് വാനില ഐസ്ക്രീമിനെ വടിവേലു ഐസ്ക്രീം എന്ന് പറയുന്നത്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

> അതിലും വലിയ വിടലാണ് രതീഷ് വാനില ഐസ്ക്രീമിനെ വടിവേലു ഐസ്ക്രീം എന്ന് പറയുന്നത്!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Vanilla alla Vadilal ice cream..Athokke pinne ollathano illathathu aanonnu namukku parayan pattillallo..Athu pole allallo ithu..Innu kilukkam aanu..Athil ini ennathokkeyanu thattan ponathennu kandariyam

----------


## Arya



----------


## ALEXI

> 



Nokki irunnoru sadhanam aayirunnu..DD pwolich... :Clap:  Ini kalavoor balan music il biju narayanan paadiya randu paattu koode undu...Minmini de thulasi vanna sthithikku athum purake idumayirikkum

----------


## Kuruvila

https://mannadiarbrothers.blogspot.c...ollection.html

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Ali Bhai

Wow superb docu
As a personality Mammootty oru interesting subject anu. Tough outside soft inside  

How Mammootty name came very funnily explained by him


>

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Rachu

> 


Can't wait... :cheers:

----------


## manoroogi

[QUOTE=Rachu;8688458]Can't wait... :cheers: [/QUOTE
School timil back story padikkanundaayirunnu...Lankan girl veetil varunnathum...oduvil get out aakunnathum....ithinu extension undo...atho ee sinimayaano aadyamaayi athinu extension kodukkunnathu......?

----------


## ShahSM

> 


ഇത് ഞാനൊക്കെ പഠിക്കുന്ന സമയത്ത് മലയാളം 2nd ൽ പഠിക്കാനുണ്ടായിരുന്നു!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## wayanadan

*വാപ്പാന്റെ ക്ലാസ്*മേറ്റാണോ; മമ്മൂക്കയെ കണ്ടപ്പോള് പീലി പറഞ്ഞത്*
https://www.reporterlive.com/movies/...QfVmVOyYYetSps

----------


## JAWAN

Again Telugu..

Sent from my CPH2251 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Again Telugu..
> 
> Sent from my CPH2251 using Tapatalk



 :Yeye:  

Mammookka aayathkondu role nallath Aayirikum

----------


## amanvarish1

heard that both actors have equal importance. very good

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Mammookka aayathkondu role nallath Aayirikum


Athanu
Side role Alen urap ayrkum😍

----------


## BONJOUR

Europe il okke povan tudnagiya.. Engil Bilal ethrayum pettenn onn tudanguuu.. age um kadann povaanu .. never waited for a movie like Bilal.. athum Big B kanda annu thott!

----------


## BASH1982

> Again Telugu..
> 
> Sent from my CPH2251 using Tapatalk


Vendarunnu..

----------


## Oruvan1

Director okay aanennu thonunnu

director of - Syraa - chiranjeevi, kick , khilladi

----------


## Aivin Alex

Ikka adi kolluna role annel vendarnn
Ennik sahikan pattila

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Military officer de roleil aanu ennokke kandu..hah..director moshamalla... Nalla role aayal mathiayirunu

----------


## Oruvan1

> Ikka adi kolluna role annel vendarnn
> Ennik sahikan pattila
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


never lets see. 
surya padathile lalettante role pole onnum aavaathirunnaa mathi..

----------


## manoroogi

> never lets see. 
> surya padathile lalettante role pole onnum aavaathirunnaa mathi..


Le A10 : ningal Ammayude showilekku guest aayi vannaal ningaludey padathil njaan neelamulla guest role cheyyam.......
Le surya : ok bei....

----------


## manoroogi

> Director okay aanennu thonunnu
> 
> director of - Syraa - chiranjeevi, kick , khilladi


Sye raa....okkey ivide PR ne kondu intro cheyyipichu chalanam srishtikkaathe poyathalle.....
Avide engane aayirunnu ennariyilla ?
Fingers crossed

----------


## Mike

> Vendarunnu..


Nalla remuneration kiti kanum 😃 Covid ksheenam maratte 😆


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## manoroogi

> Nalla remuneration kiti kanum 😃 Covid ksheenam maratte 😆
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ikka angane remuneration il veezhaarilla......that's fact......

----------


## Oruvan1

> Nalla remuneration kiti kanum  Covid ksheenam maratte 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fans thaane durantham parachil aanallo

----------


## mayavi

Agent kidukkum

----------


## BASH1982

> Nalla remuneration kiti kanum 😃 Covid ksheenam maratte 😆
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pothuve cashinodu aarthi illa ennanu kettittullathu
Pulllide swabhavam vechu ingane oru role cheyyanel onnukil enthenkilum speciality ulla character akanam allel nanma maram anennu mattullavare kondu parayikkan vendi ulla setup  like kayyethum doorathu telugu ayathu kondu randamathe karyam chance illa

----------


## BASH1982

> Ikka angane remuneration il veezhaarilla......that's fact......


Remmunaration arunnel bhadrinath cheythene annethanu 4 cr aduthu offer undarunnu

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Ikka adi kolluna role annel vendarnn
> Ennik sahikan pattila
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Ithu ikkaa aanu
Vere aru ayalum enk a tension undayane but ithu mammooka ayth kond a tension illa

----------


## Champion

> Pothuve cashinodu aarthi illa ennanu kettittullathu
> Pulllide swabhavam vechu ingane oru role cheyyanel onnukil enthenkilum speciality ulla character akanam allel nanma maram anennu mattullavare kondu parayikkan vendi ulla setup  like kayyethum doorathu telugu ayathu kondu randamathe karyam chance illa


Athe.. Other languagesil poyi mammooka angane cheyyarilla. Pakshe tini tom vallathum script edth poyaal appo ok parayum😁

----------


## BASH1982

> Athe.. Other languagesil poyi mammooka angane cheyyarilla. Pakshe tini tom vallathum script edth poyaal appo ok parayum😁


Yes atha paranjathu ini rajamouli nd santhosh pandit ore samayam vannal santhosh pandittinnu date kodukkum

----------


## King Amal

Hiphop thamizha aanu music and bgm  :Band: 

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## kalippubooth

സാമാന്തയുടെ മുൻ ഭർത്താവിന്റെ അനിയൻ ആണലോ നായകൻ 😂

----------


## Oruvan1

> സാമാന്തയുടെ മുൻ ഭർത്താവിന്റെ അനിയൻ ആണലോ നായകൻ 


athinte sympathy il aano date koduthath..

----------


## Rachu

> athinte sympathy il aano date koduthath..


 :Laugh: ........

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## mujthaba

Full style quotient um vech sidharth abhimanyu level role anenki bliss

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## BangaloreaN

*മമ്മൂട്ടീന്ന്* കേട്ടിരിക്ക്*ണൂ. സിനിമാ നടന്* അല്ലേ... പി​ന്നെ അറിവിന്റെ ആറാം തമ്പുരാന്* പഠിച്ചത് ആക്*ഷനും റിയാക്*ഷനും; ഒന്നും രണ്ടും മൂന്നും കൂടി ആറിനെ കണ്ടപ്പോള്**

ആക്*ഷന്*, റിയാക്*ഷന്* അങ്ങനെ രണ്ടേ വേണ്ടൂ... സിനിമേല്*. ഇതൊക്കെയാണ്* സിനിമയില്* അഭിനയമെന്നു പറയുന്നത്*. നാട്യശാസ്*ത്രമൊന്നും ഞാന്* വായിച്ചിട്ടില്ല. ഓരോരുത്തരെ കണ്ടും കേട്ടും ശീലിച്ചതാ- അറിവിന്റെ ആറാം തമ്പുരാന്* എന്നറിയപ്പെടിരുന്ന പൂമുള്ളി നീലകണ്*ഠന്* നമ്പൂതിരിപ്പാടുമായുള്ള മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കൂടിക്കാഴ്ചയെപ്പറ്റി നടന്* വി.കെ. ശ്രീരാമന്*

25 കൊല്ലം മുമ്പാണ്*. പൊന്തന്*മാടയുടെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്* കുന്നംകുളം മേഖലയില്* നടക്കുന്ന സമയം.
ഒന്നും രണ്ടും മൂന്നും കൂടി ഒരു സന്ധ്യക്ക്* ആറിനെ കാണാന്* (പെരിങ്ങോട്* പൂമുള്ളി നീലകണ്*ഠന്* നമ്പൂതിരിപ്പാട്*) മനയില്* ചെല്ലുന്നു. ആറാം തമ്പുരാനായാണ്* അറിയപ്പെടുന്നത്*. ചെന്നപാടെ ആറ്* മൂന്നിനോട്* ചോദിച്ചു.
ഇതാരാ ഇവരൊക്കെ? ഒന്ന്*; മമ്മുട്ടി, രണ്ട്*; സത്യന്* അന്തിക്കാട്*. മൂന്ന്*; ഞാനെന്ന വി.കെ. ശ്രീരാമന്*.
ആറ്* പറഞ്ഞു; മമ്മൂട്ടീന്ന്* കേട്ടിരിക്ക്*ണൂ. സിനിമാ നടന്* അല്ലേ? കൂടെ ള്ളത്* ആരാ ?
സത്യന്* അന്തിക്കാട്*- ഞാന്* പറഞ്ഞു.
ച്ചാല്* ? അഭിനയം തന്നെ ആണോ?
അല്ല. സംവിധായകനാ.
ഞാന്* ഈ സിനിമയൊന്നും കാണലില്യ. രാമപ്പന്* (അനുജന്*) ചെറ്യേ കമ്പം ണ്ടാര്*ന്നു. കമ്പം കേറി അയാള്* ബോംബേല്* സിനിമോട്ടോഗ്രഫി പഠിക്കാന്* പോയി. അവടെ ചെന്നപ്പോ ഹിന്ദുസ്*ഥാനി സംഗീതത്തുമ്മലേക്കാ തിരിഞ്ഞത്* എന്ന്* മാത്രം. അങ്ങനെ മറാട്ടേന്ന്* പറേണ ഒരു വിദ്വാനേം കൂട്ടി ഇങ്ങട്* പോര്വേ ണ്ടായത്*.
അതും പറഞ്ഞ്* ആറ്* മുറുക്കാന്* ചെല്ലം തുറന്നു.
ഒന്നും രണ്ടും മുഖത്തോടു മുഖം നോക്കി.
മൂന്ന്* മേല്*പ്പോട്ടു നോക്കി.
അപ്പോള്* ഒന്നിനെ നോക്കി ആറിന്റെ ചോദ്യം?
പെര്*ഫ്യൂംസ്* ഉപയോഗം ണ്ട്*ല്ലേ.?
ഉണ്ട്*. ഒന്ന്* (മമ്മുട്ടി) പറഞ്ഞു.
ന്നാ ചോയ്*ക്കട്ടെ ഇന്ത്യന്* പെര്*ഫ്യൂംസില്* ഏറ്റവും മികച്ചത്* ഏതാന്നാ ധരിച്ചേക്കണേ?
ചന്ദനത്തൈലം. ഒട്ടും വൈകാതെ ഒന്ന്* ഉത്തരം പറഞ്ഞു.
ശരിയാണ്*. ആറ്* സമ്മതിച്ചു.
അഭിനയാന്നല്ലേ പറഞ്ഞത്*. നാട്യശാസ്*ത്രം തോന്ന്വോ? അറിയാന്* വഴീല്ല. ഞാന്* ചോയ്*ച്ചൂന്നേള്ളൂട്ടാ.
എന്നു വെച്ചാല്* ?
ഒന്ന്* ഉടനെ തിരിച്ച്* ചോദിച്ചു.
ചതുര്*വിധം അഭിനയങ്ങളുണ്ട്*. ആഹാര്യം, ആംഗികം, വാചികം, സാത്വികം എന്നിങ്ങനെ. അതറിയോന്നാ ചോദിച്ചത്*?
ആക്*ഷന്*, റിയാക്*ഷന്* അങ്ങനെ രണ്ടേ വേണ്ടൂ... സിനിമേല്*.
ആറ്* തല്*ക്കാലം പ്രതിസന്ധിയിലായി.
പിന്നെ ഒന്നിന്റെ കാലിലായി പന്ത്*.
ആക്*ഷനും റിയാക്*ഷനും സാധാരണ മനുഷ്യജീവിതത്തിലുള്ളതല്ലേ? അങ്ങയെ കാണുമ്പോള്* എനിക്ക്* ബഹുമാനം; എനിക്കറിയാത്ത കാര്യങ്ങള്* തമ്പരാന്* ചോദിക്കുമ്പോള്* അമ്പരപ്പ്*, ഉത്തരം അറിയാത്തതിന്റെ ജാള്യം. പിന്നെ തമ്പരാനോട്* ഞാനൊരു പൊട്ടനാണെന്ന ഭാവം.
തമ്പരാന്റെ മുഖത്ത്* നീരസം പുച്*ഛം.
ഇതൊക്കെയാണ്* സിനിമയില്* അഭിനയമെന്നു പറയുന്നത്*. നാട്യശാസ്*ത്രമൊന്നും ഞാന്* വായിച്ചിട്ടില്ല. ഓരോരുത്തരെ കണ്ടും കേട്ടും ശീലിച്ചതാ.
കാളപൂട്ടും കളരിയും മാതംഗലീലയും ആയുര്*വേദവും തര്*ക്കവും മീമാംസയും സാമുദ്രികവും ജ്യോതിഷവും വിഷചികിത്സയും നായാട്ടും പഠിച്ച ആറ്* മുറുക്കാന്* നീട്ടിത്തുപ്പി കുലുങ്ങിച്ചിരിച്ചു.
മൂന്നിന്* ചിരി വന്നെങ്കിലും ചിരിച്ചില്ല.
രണ്ട്* പറഞ്ഞു.
ന്നാ നമ്മക്ക്* ഇറങ്ങല്ലെ?
വി.കെ. ശ്രീരാമന്*

----------


## King Amal

> athinte sympathy il aano date koduthath..


🤣🤣

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

:Band:  
thadi kuranja pole..

agent look aavum alle.





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Rasool pookutty movie soon

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

> Rasool pookutty movie soon
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


Kidu

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Rasool pookutty movie soon
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


Govardhante yathrakal??

----------


## King Amal

Agent Loading !!

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## jeanu007

> 


Wow Ikkaku oru maatavum ila since that Megham movie!!😃😍🙌..Pooja Bhatra has that gracious look as usual🙂

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 


Pullikariyum undo agent il

----------


## jeanu007

> Pullikariyum undo agent il


I highly doubt it!! Its just that she might have been on vacation over there and somehow coincidentally met Ikka!

----------


## BASH1982

> Pullikariyum undo agent il


Undayal mathiyarunnu as pair 
For me meghathile ore oru positive manjukalam nolkum song anu Athu repeat adichu kandathinu kayyum kanakkumilla

----------


## sankar1992

> Undayal mathiyarunnu as pair 
> For me meghathile ore oru positive manjukalam nolkum song anu Athu repeat adichu kandathinu kayyum kanakkumilla


ithrakk negative adikkan megham athra mosham padam aayitt thonniyittilla... it's one of my fav...ikka de character nte oru transformation aanu aa cinema...ellam swantham ishta prakaram nadakkanam ennu Vashi ulla oralil ninnu mattullavarude ishtathinum vila kodukkunna oralaayi R.V thamburan maarunnamu...enth kondu ikka fansinu megham ishtapedunnilla ennath enikk ippazhum albhutham aanu...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr Roy

I really dont know why ikka fans hate megham.ivide thanne mammottykku kodutha paniyayi ee movieyayi vilayiruthunnu.for me it was an enjoyable watch.sherikkum grey shade aaya character aanu ithil.pooja batra kalyanam kshenikkan varunna scenokke annathe kalathu sherikkum revolutionary thanneyalle.sreeni mammotty combo okke chumma kidu.mammottiye nalla cool aayi present cheythu.may be sreeniyumayulla dingil komali kalipuchennu thonnumayirikkum.but athu sreeni kaanunna dream alle?mammotty sherikkum songsokke enjoy cheytha padamanu megham.ithupole vettam irangiya timilum priyan dileepinu kodutha paniyanennum kettirunnu.innathinulla cult following valuthanu

----------


## Champion

> ithrakk negative adikkan megham athra mosham padam aayitt thonniyittilla... it's one of my fav...ikka de character nte oru transformation aanu aa cinema...ellam swantham ishta prakaram nadakkanam ennu Vashi ulla oralil ninnu mattullavarude ishtathinum vila kodukkunna oralaayi R.V thamburan maarunnamu...enth kondu ikka fansinu megham ishtapedunnilla ennath enikk ippazhum albhutham aanu...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Mammokka athikam self mocking comedy cheyyathe kaalam.. Innu athu release cheythirunnel ah oru reaction verillayirunnu... Ah time ah movie kande fans innum athinde hang over il aanu.. It was a good movie imo..

----------


## Dr Roy

> ithrakk negative adikkan megham athra mosham padam aayitt thonniyittilla... it's one of my fav...ikka de character nte oru transformation aanu aa cinema...ellam swantham ishta prakaram nadakkanam ennu Vashi ulla oralil ninnu mattullavarude ishtathinum vila kodukkunna oralaayi R.V thamburan maarunnamu...enth kondu ikka fansinu megham ishtapedunnilla ennath enikk ippazhum albhutham aanu...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Njan paranju vannapolekkum thangalum athu paranju.

----------


## sankar1992

> Njan paranju vannapolekkum thangalum athu paranju.


haha...enthu cheyyana...mikka ikka fansinum priyadarshan ikkakku kodutha Pani aanu megham....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> ithrakk negative adikkan megham athra mosham padam aayitt thonniyittilla... it's one of my fav...ikka de character nte oru transformation aanu aa cinema...ellam swantham ishta prakaram nadakkanam ennu Vashi ulla oralil ninnu mattullavarude ishtathinum vila kodukkunna oralaayi R.V thamburan maarunnamu...enth kondu ikka fansinu megham ishtapedunnilla ennath enikk ippazhum albhutham aanu...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk





> I really dont know why ikka fans hate megham.ivide thanne mammottykku kodutha paniyayi ee movieyayi vilayiruthunnu.for me it was an enjoyable watch.sherikkum grey shade aaya character aanu ithil.pooja batra kalyanam kshenikkan varunna scenokke annathe kalathu sherikkum revolutionary thanneyalle.sreeni mammotty combo okke chumma kidu.mammottiye nalla cool aayi present cheythu.may be sreeniyumayulla dingil komali kalipuchennu thonnumayirikkum.but athu sreeni kaanunna dream alle?mammotty sherikkum songsokke enjoy cheytha padamanu megham.ithupole vettam irangiya timilum priyan dileepinu kodutha paniyanennum kettirunnu.innathinulla cult following valuthanu


Thenmavin kombathu lal ano nedumudivenu ano hero allenkil pandipadayil aranu hero prakashraj or deileep enikku megathile role athupoleya thonniyathu
Ikka negative cheytha azhakiya ravanan my personal favorite anu

----------


## ShahSM

> Undayal mathiyarunnu as pair 
> For me meghathile ore oru positive manjukalam nolkum song anu Athu repeat adichu kandathinu kayyum kanakkumilla


മേഘമൊക്കെ എനിക്ക് നല്ലോണം ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടിന്! അതുപോലെ തന്നെ സത്യൻ അന്തിക്കാട്-മമ്മൂട്ടി കോംബോയിലെ എല്ലാ പടവും എനിക്കിഷ്ടമാണ്.. ചെങ്ങായിയുടെ സിനിമയിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് ഒരു പ്രത്യേക എനർജിയുള്ളതായി തോന്നിയിട്ടുണ്ട്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## sethuramaiyer

Chumma relax cheythu karanguvaanello..  :Laughing:

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## sudeepdayal

MAmmootty abhinayicha Bahubali  vare 5 divasam kondu shooting theerkkum 😀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

> Chumma relax cheythu karanguvaanello..


Kollam 2 ayille adachu pooti erikannu 😀 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jeanu007

> Kollam 2 ayille adachu pooti erikannu 😀 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly mate,Ikka deserves some vacation!🙂😁

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*#Mammootty - #LijoPellisherry Movie !
#NanpakalNerathuMayakkam

*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *#Mammootty - #LijoPellisherry Movie !
> #NanpakalNerathuMayakkam
> 
> *



Mammootty Company...  :Drum:

----------


## renjuus



----------


## kalippubooth

> 


ഭക്തിഗാനം ആണോ.....

----------


## Jack Dna

aaha are wahhh swara sthaangal okke correct.... ikkaye trolliyathaano..... anyway chirikkan oru vazhi aayi..... 


> ഭക്തിഗാനം ആണോ.....

----------


## ALEXI

> 


Pattu ketta ikka: Shathrukkalodu polum ingane onnum cheyyalleda churulikale

----------


## Oruvan1

> 


ivarkkonnum vere paniyillee….

----------


## Veiwer11

> haha...enthu cheyyana...mikka ikka fansinum priyadarshan ikkakku kodutha Pani aanu megham....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


For me priyan ikkak itt kottiyath thanneyaan Megham

----------


## Veiwer11

Edited....

----------


## karuppaayi

> For me priyan ikkak itt kottiyath thanneyaan Megham



തെളിവുകൾ നിരത്തി വ്യക്തമാക്കാമോ

----------


## chackomaster

> തെളിവുകൾ നിരത്തി വ്യക്തമാക്കാമോ

----------


## karuppaayi

>

----------


## Oruvan1

> 


ithu joshi ettanu ittu kodutha paniyum

----------


## ShahSM

> 


ആ നാലാമൻ മരക്കാർ അല്ലെ? അങ്ങേരെന്താ ഇവിടെ?

Sent from my SM-A325F using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> ആ നാലാമൻ മരക്കാർ അല്ലെ? അങ്ങേരെന്താ ഇവിടെ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A325F using Tapatalk



alla athu kootharayile Ustad Saali aanu., :Yo:

----------


## ShawnPaul

വണ്ണിന് ശേഷം മമ്മൂട്ടിയും സന്തോഷ് വിശ്വനാഥും വീണ്ടുമൊന്നിക്കുന്നു. നോർത്ത് ഇന്ത്യയിലെ വമ്പൻ പ്രൊഡക്ഷൻ കമ്പനി ആദ്യമായി മലയാളത്തിലൊരുക്കുന്ന ചിത്രമായിരിക്കും ഇതെന്നാണ് റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ. ഇത് സംബന്ധിച്ച ചർച്ചകൾ പുരോ​ഗമിക്കുകയാണ്. വലിയ ക്യാൻവാസിലായിരിക്കും ചിത്രമൊരുങ്ങുക. 2022-ൽ ചിത്രീകരണം ആരംഭിക്കാനാണ് പദ്ധതി. ചിത്രത്തേക്കുറിച്ചുള്ള കൂടുതൽ വിവരങ്ങൾ പുറത്തുവിട്ടിട്ടില്ല.

നിലവിൽ ലിജോ ജോസ് പെല്ലിശ്ശേരിയുടെ 'നൻപകൽ നേരത്ത് മയക്കം' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി അഭിനയിച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നത്. ശേഷം കെ. മധു ഒരുക്കുന്ന സി.ബി.ഐ സീരീസിലെ അഞ്ചാം ചിത്രത്തിലായിരിക്കും താരം അഭിനയിക്കുക.

----------


## Sree Tcr

Ikkede Ashwamedham enna oru padam varunnundo with Vijay sethupathi...Tinu pappachan direction

----------


## mayavi

If it happens then it's going to be huge 


> Ikkede Ashwamedham enna oru padam varunnundo with Vijay sethupathi...Tinu pappachan direction

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ikkede Ashwamedham enna oru padam varunnundo with Vijay sethupathi...Tinu pappachan direction


As of now illa....

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Jack Dna

Ikka upcoming 

Sent from my KB2001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jack Dna

Boban samuel share cheythelkkunnu ....

----------


## King Amal

> Ikka upcoming 
> 
> Sent from my KB2001 using Tapatalk


2014il vanna report aanu

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

Upcoming line up looking good.
Puzhu
Bheeshma parvam
NNM
CBI-5
What's next?

----------


## mayavi

Lijo Jose filim


> Upcoming line up looking good.
> Puzhu
> Bheeshma parvam
> NNM
> CBI-5
> What's next?

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Lijo Jose filim


Athil NNM - Nanpakal Nerathu Mayakkam undanna... Aduthathu MT's Anthology project alle.

----------


## mayavi

Yes 🥰🥰[ QUOTE=Rajamaanikyam;8703635]Athil NNM - Nanpakal Nerathu Mayakkam undanna... Aduthathu MT's Anthology project alle.[/QUOTE]

----------


## twist369

12 years, still remembering the fdfs watched in tly liberty paradise ..

Theatre l first day thanne poyi kandathil abimaanikunna padam..❤️

Murikkinkunnath Ahmed Haji❤️ Ranjith❤️

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> 12 years, still remembering the fdfs watched in tly liberty paradise ..
> 
> Theatre l first day thanne poyi kandathil abimaanikunna padam..❤️
> 
> Murikkinkunnath Ahmed Haji❤️ Ranjith❤️
> 
> Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk


Oru maathiri mattedathe abinayam aayirunnu.

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## King Amal

[B]

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## manoroogi

> 


Ravi maaman.....uff....

----------


## shortbread

> 





> Pullikariyum undo agent il


Mikivaarum pullikariyude husband kaanum, angerru arriyapedunne pan-India cinema goonda aanu, Rajadhi Raja villain!

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Mikivaarum pullikariyude husband kaanum, angerru arriyapedunne pan-India cinema goonda aanu, Rajadhi Raja villain!


Athu ivalude husband allalo
Athu shipa Shetty ide sis inte husband alle

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Rachu

> 


Old video aanennja adhyam karudhiyadhu.. look at mammookkaa...!!!  :Wub:

----------


## jeanu007

> Old video aanennja adhyam karudhiyadhu.. look at mammookkaa...!!!


I know right,did see this clip earlier. As usual a legend defying his age!!🙂😍😀🙏🙌

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

2 Teaser..One FL Poster.. One Project Announcement... 

😌 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

> 2 Teaser..One FL Poster.. One Project Announcement... 
> 
> 😌 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Ethu movieyude?

----------


## mayavi

Today or tomorrow

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 2 Teaser..One FL Poster.. One Project Announcement... 
> 
> 😌 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Ikka fans in agosha raavu

CBI first look aano

----------


## Mammooka fan

Ini ayalude Kalam alle ( insta reels audio) 😍😍😍🔥🔥🔥🔥

----------


## mayavi

Ramesh pisharady filim annoooo

----------


## King Amal

Updates pooram coming  :Band: 

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ramesh pisharady filim annoooo


Nop...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ethu movieyude?





> Ikka fans in agosha raavu
> 
> CBI first look aano





> Today or tomorrow


Bheeshma , Puzhu teasers.. confirmed alla... Enthelum okke varum ennu prateekshikam

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

> Bheeshma , Puzhu teasers.. confirmed alla... Enthelum okke varum ennu prateekshikam
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


CBI 5 first look undakan chance undu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> CBI 5 first look undakan chance undu


Yes... Athum undennu kettu...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bheeshma 
CBI 5
Agent



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## mayavi

When pooram starting


> Updates pooram coming 
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

CBI  :Band: 

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> When pooram starting


Expecting from today evening... 😌

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> CBI 
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


Mone
First look pwolicha onnum nokan ila
Kola koli hype ayrkum but hype in ithu vanna mathi ayrunu alel pani akum

----------


## preejith

കൊല കൊല്ലി 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lakkooran

> കൊല കൊല്ലി 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


Lakooran  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## jimmy

> 


ithano cbi5 look?

----------


## ALEXI

> ithano cbi5 look?


Alla..... shooting location il vechu makeup union te website uthkhadanam undarnnu..anneram edutha photo aanu

----------


## roshy

https://fb.watch/anO4-rc6B6/

അംബേദ്*കർ ഇന് മഹാരഷ്ട്രയില് കിട്ടിയ സ്വീകരണം

----------


## Mike

College reunion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

> College reunion 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ivarokke Mammookkayude classmates aano?  :Blink:

----------


## jimmy

> https://fb.watch/anO4-rc6B6/
> 
> അംബേദ്*കർ ഇന് മഹാരഷ്ട്രയില് കിട്ടിയ സ്വീകരണം


ambadhkar movie shooting started only in 1996 and finished 1997-98.

----------


## jeanu007

> Ivarokke Mammookkayude classmates aano?


Mikavaarum aayirikum!🙂😬 Mammooka as ususl cherupakaare pole unde😉😍🙌

----------


## ShahSM

> https://fb.watch/anO4-rc6B6/
> 
> അംബേദ്*കർ ഇന് മഹാരഷ്ട്രയില് കിട്ടിയ സ്വീകരണം


ഇതിപ്പം റീ-റിലീസ് ചെയ്താലും നല്ല കളക്ഷൻ കിട്ടും!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ALEXI

With Maharajas batchmates  :Biggrin:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:salut:  :salut:  :salut: 



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## manoroogi

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Le ML : Ikka range undo avide ?
Le MM: ivide range illa Monte hotspotil Keri angu kaachi .....ninte password thaa.....njaan kaachaam .

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Le ML : Ikka range undo avide ?
> Le MM: ivide range illa Monte hotspotil Keri angu kaachi .....ninte password thaa.....njaan kaachaam .


Range illande Ivar engane message ittu ok bie 😂😂

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Superb.............




> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Range illande Ivar engane message ittu ok bie 😂😂
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Edakki oru minnayampole range vannitundavum..appol MSG poyi kaanum  :Laughing: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Le ML : Ikka range undo avide ?
> Le MM: ivide range illa Monte hotspotil Keri angu kaachi .....ninte password thaa.....njaan kaachaam .


 :Ennekollu: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammookka Tested Covid Positive... 



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Get well soon ikka...

----------


## Sree Tcr

Get well soon Mammookka......

----------


## Oruvan1

Get well sooon ikkaaa

----------


## RACER

Get well soon ikka..

----------


## Dr. sunny

Fully vaccinated aayondu adhikam symptoms varilarikum. Get well soon Mammooka!

----------


## Dr Roy

Get well soon ikka.enikkum covid aanu.nangalokke ore wave length aane :Yo:

----------


## mayavi

Get well soon

----------


## Saathan

> Fully vaccinated aayondu adhikam symptoms varilarikum. Get well soon Mammooka!


Angane onnum illa most vaccine lasts for 6 months only athu kazhinjal efficacy kurayum

----------


## BONJOUR

> Get well soon ikka.enikkum covid aanu.nangalokke ore wave length aane


Engil aa dp thalkalathek Mr.Mammootty ude aaku!! 😉

----------


## Kuttettan

Get well soon Mammookka...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Get well soon ikka.enikkum covid aanu.nangalokke ore wave length aane


Njanum unde aa same wave lengthil  :Biggrin:  :Yo: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Mammookka Tested Covid Positive... 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Get well soon ikka

----------


## Dr Roy

> Njanum unde aa same wave lengthil 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Oh..get well soon.dalapathy anannodu adhikam karangy nadakkendennu messege cheythekku.naadu motham ee wavelength aavunna lakshnam aanu

----------


## Dr Roy

> Engil aa dp thalkalathek Mr.Mammootty ude aaku!! 


Asukham mari iyerude shoot rejoin cheyatte.iyere thanne dp aakum :Love:

----------


## King Amal

Get well soon ikka❤

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Arya

Poorna aarogyavanaayi vegam veendum shootinethatte :Victory:

----------


## mukkuvan

Get Well Soon Ikka.....

----------


## Rachu

Get well soon Mammookka....💜

----------


## classic

The curious case of Benjamin Mammootty..

At 20, he looked like 60..
At 30, he looked like 40..
At 40, he looked like 35..
At 50, he looked like 40..
At 60, he looked like 45..
At 70, he looks like 50..




>

----------


## classic

Get well soon Mammookka ❤️

----------


## Mike

Get well soon Mammookkaa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട മമ്മൂക്കയ്ക്കായി പ്രാർത്ഥനയോടെ....

----------


## Richard

Get well soon Mammookka

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan

*ആകെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന ലക്ഷണം ജലദോഷം മാത്രം*

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Hope Mammukka is okay..

----------


## mujthaba

Hope he recovers fast ..

----------


## wayanadan

*എപ്പോഴും മാസ്ക് ധരിക്കുക, ജാഗ്രത കൈവിടരുത്: കോവിഡ് വാര്*ത്ത സ്ഥിരീകരിച്ച് മമ്മൂട്ടി*

----------


## wayanadan

*വേണ്ട എല്ലാ മുന്*കരുതലുകള്* സ്വീകരിച്ചെങ്കിലും ഇന്നലെ എനിക്ക് കോവിഡ് സ്ഥിരീകരിച്ചു. ഒരു ചെറിയ പനിയൊഴിച്ചാല്* ഞാന്* പരിപൂര്*ണ്ണ ആരോഗ്യവാനാണ്. ഡോക്ടറുടെ നിര്*ദേശപ്രകാരം വീട്ടില്* ക്വാറന്*റൈനിലാണ്. ഏവരും ജാഗ്രത പാലിക്കണമെന്ന് അഭ്യര്*ത്ഥിക്കുന്നു. എപ്പോഴും മാസ്ക് ധരിക്കുക, സൂക്ഷ്മത കൈവിടരുത്. മമ്മൂട്ടി കുറിച്ചു.*
*മമ്മൂട്ടി പരിപൂര്*ണ ആരോഗ്യവാനാണെന്ന് ഡോക്ടര്*മാര്* അറിയിച്ചു. ചെറിയ ജലദോഷവും പനിയും അനുഭവപ്പെട്ടതിനെ തുടര്*ന്ന് കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം ടെസ്റ്റ് നടത്തിയപ്പോഴാണ് കൊവിഡ് സ്ഥിരീകരിച്ചത്. സിബിഐ ഫൈവിന്റെ ചിത്രീകരണം രണ്ടാഴ്ചത്തേക്ക് നിര്*ത്തിവച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. എസ്. എന്* സ്വാമിയുടെ തിരക്കഥയില്* കെ.മധു സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന സിബിഐ ഫൈവ് സേതുരാമയ്യര്* എന്ന സിബിഐ ഓഫീസര്* കേന്ദ്രകഥാപാത്രമായെത്തുന്ന സിബിഐ ഫ്രാഞ്ചെസിയിലെ അഞ്ചാമത്തെ ചിത്രവുമാണ്. ബാസ്*കറ്റ് കില്ലിംഗ് പ്രമേയമാക്കിയാണ് സിനിമയെന്ന് എസ്. എന്* സ്വാമി നേരത്തെ ദ ക്യുവിനോട് പ്രതികരിച്ചിരുന്നു.*
*നവംബര്* അവസാന വാരം ചിത്രീകരണമാരംഭിച്ച സിബിഐ അഞ്ചാം സീരീസില്* ഡിസംബര്* 11നാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി ജോയിന്* ചെയ്തിരുന്നത്. രണ്ട് മാസത്തോളമായി കൊച്ചിയില്* സിനിമയുടെ ഷൂട്ടിംഗ് പുരോഗമിക്കുകയാണ്. സ്വര്*ഗചിത്ര അപ്പച്ചനാണ് നിര്*മ്മാണം. സിബിഐ ഫൈവ് പൂര്*ത്തിയാക്കിയാല്* നെറ്റ്ഫ്*ളിക്*സിന് വേണ്ടി എം.ടി കഥകളെ ആധാരമാക്കി ലിജോ പെല്ലിശേരി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ആന്തോളജിയിലെ ചിത്രത്തിനായി മമ്മൂട്ടി ശ്രീലങ്കക്ക് തിരിക്കും.*

----------


## vickyfire

Get well soon Ikka 🙏

Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joseph James

Get Well Soon IKKA.....

----------


## twist369

> Angane onnum illa most vaccine lasts for 6 months only athu kazhinjal efficacy kurayum


Celebraties okke booster dose okke eduthu kaanum ..athum nalla munthiya inam🥱🥱

Get well soon ikka

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Suresh Gopi
@TheSureshGopi
·
13h

Wishing you a speedy recovery ikka!
Get well soon.

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Get well soon Ikka..

----------


## Raja Sha

Any അപ്ഡേഷൻ??

----------


## Naradhan

> Any അപ്ഡേഷൻ??


Aalu kidannu uranguvaanu ...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ikka Tirichu....

Get well soon Gopi
Wishing you a speedy recovery........




> Suresh Gopi
> @TheSureshGopi
> ·
> 13h
> 
> Wishing you a speedy recovery ikka!
> Get well soon.
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

> Aalu kidannu uranguvaanu ...


ഇനിയും എഴുന്നേറ്റില്ലേ?

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Rachu

> 


 :Shocked:  :Blink: .............

----------


## Raja Sha

Vow.......

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 





> .............





> Vow.......


Fan made aanu.. Not official

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Fan made aanu.. Not official
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


*yesssssssssssss*

----------


## Rachu

> Fan made aanu.. Not official
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Wokay.......

----------


## Oruvan1

Any updates on Aalojari aanandham ?

ore kadalile kurachu scenes kandappo .. ee padam pettennu on aavane ennu hope cheythuu

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Ithuvare negative aayille? 2 weeks aai kaanumello..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ithuvare negative aayille? 2 weeks aai kaanumello..


Negative aayi.. 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Negative aayi.. 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


oh okay.. Negative aayennolla post onnum kandilla..

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Arya



----------


## aashiq1

> 


👏👏👏

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

Latest

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Rachu

> Latest





> 


Oh my God!! Really?!!!.. :Wacko:  after Covid aano ithu??  :Wub:

----------


## verutheorumanushyan

> Any updates on Aalojari aanandham ?
> 
> ore kadalile kurachu scenes kandappo .. ee padam pettennu on aavane ennu hope cheythuu


It's almost shelved..
Some other actor may do it instead of Mammootty though

----------


## jeanu007

> Oh my God!! Really?!!!.. after Covid aano ithu??


Yes it's after Covid!! Remarkable right!!🙂😍🙌🙏

----------


## Rachu

> Yes it's after Covid!! Remarkable right!!🙂😍🙌🙏


 :Yes: ... .......

----------


## Ali Bhai

Manorama Dracula calender evide??

----------


## Saathan

latest

----------


## Saathan

> Manorama Dracula calender evide??

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> 


Ithokke aarede edukkunne

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ali Bhai

Vampires don't age..... Peak creativity 😂😂😂

----------


## manoroogi

Ethenkilum sathrukkal aayirikkum

----------


## twist369

> Ithokke aarede edukkunne
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Pramod pappanaano Eduthe?

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## mayavi

Who is the cinematographer , Sangeeth Sivan, santhosh Sivan any idea

----------


## Jack Dna

may be santhosh shivan. 


> Who is the cinematographer , Sangeeth Sivan, santhosh Sivan any idea

----------


## wayanadan

*expo*

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan

*"കോവിഡ്" റസ്റ്റ് എടുത്തപ്പോൾ ഒന്ന് ഉഷാറായിട്ടുണ്ട്*

----------


## Balram

ബി ഉണ്ണികൃഷ്*ണൻ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വെച്ച് ഉക്രിയുടെ സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റിൽ ഒരു പോലീസ് ചിത്രം ചെയ്യുമെന്ന് പറയുന്നുണ്ടല്ലോ.  :Confused:

----------


## mayavi

Oru padathinte trailor kandu chirichu mannuthapiyatha innium chirippikkannooo


> ബി ഉണ്ണികൃഷ്*ണൻ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വെച്ച് ഉക്രിയുടെ സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റിൽ ഒരു പോലീസ് ചിത്രം ചെയ്യുമെന്ന് പറയുന്നുണ്ടല്ലോ.

----------


## Balram

> Oru padathinte trailor kandu chirichu mannuthapiyatha innium chirippikkannooo



adhum police vesham.  :Sad:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ippol Ikkakku athayasyam nalla line up undu................. Athindakku ithu veno?  Ini Ikka ayodu parayan pattilla. mattu films kalanjittu ithu cheyyum chilappol




> ബി ഉണ്ണികൃഷ്*ണൻ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വെച്ച് ഉക്രിയുടെ സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റിൽ ഒരു പോലീസ് ചിത്രം ചെയ്യുമെന്ന് പറയുന്നുണ്ടല്ലോ.

----------


## ALEXI

B.Unnikrishnan

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammookka With Arun Gopy

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammooka With Ahamed Kabir ( June , Madhuram Director )

----------


## manoroogi

> B.Unnikrishnan


Puttinu peera pole( UKRI solo) aayi  thamaasa itta padamethaanu ? 
Naasathilekkaanu MAM  pokunnathu...

----------


## Ali Bhai

Mammootty kurach kudi melinjath pole




> Mammooka With Ahamed Kabir ( June , Madhuram Director )

----------


## Saathan



----------


## jimmy

> B.Unnikrishnan


ithokke oru business tactics alle ennu doubt. lucifer time prithwi aduthethu mammootty vechu ennum paranju date chodichu, eppozhe thannirikkunnu ennum mammootty paranju. ithuvare anakkam onnumilla. idakkidakku chila pramarsangal varunnathallthe

----------


## Raja Sha

> ബി ഉണ്ണികൃഷ്*ണൻ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വെച്ച് ഉക്രിയുടെ സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റിൽ ഒരു പോലീസ് ചിത്രം ചെയ്യുമെന്ന് പറയുന്നുണ്ടല്ലോ.


മമ്മൂക്കയ്ക്ക് പഴയ ക്രിമികടി വീണ്ടും തുടങ്ങി എന്നു തോന്നുന്നു

----------


## Kuruvila

> മമ്മൂക്കയ്ക്ക് പഴയ ക്രിമികടി വീണ്ടും തുടങ്ങി എന്നു തോന്നുന്നു


Athonnum undavilla chumma parayunath anu...2017il villan time orennam undayirunnu ikka unni combo pinne arivu illa..Ithum ath pole.. arattu degarade ozhivakkan 

Mohanlal - dileep -ajai 2021 il oru rumer undayirunnu Shylock time.. ithoke ath pole anu..! Varilla

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Raja Sha

> Athonnum undavilla chumma parayunath anu...2017il villan time orennam undayirunnu ikka unni combo pinne arivu illa..Ithum ath pole.. arattu degarade ozhivakkan 
> 
> Mohanlal - dileep -ajai 2021 il oru rumer undayirunnu Shylock time.. ithoke ath pole anu..! Varilla


Vannillel angerkkum namukkum kollaam

----------


## frincekjoseph

Asamanya look thanne ee 70 aam vayasilum....... nammal ivide 40 aayapozekkum vadi aavaraayi..........




>

----------


## Rachu

Kidillam shirts...  :Girl Sigh: 
Ore model shirts with different designs aavum alle... ethaanaavo brand... evide kittumo aavo... :Blushing:

----------


## Oruvan1

> Kidillam shirts... 
> Ore model shirts with different designs aavum alle... ethaanaavo brand... evide kittumo aavo...


kittiyitt enthinaa.. ?  :Baby: 

https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/ca/me...ytowear-shirts

----------


## Rachu

> kittiyitt enthinaa.. ? 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/ca/me...ytowear-shirts


Chumma arinjirikkaan vendiya... :tongue: 

Siteil display kaanumbo enthopole.. Mammookka itta kandappo enthu bangiyaanu.. :Kiss:

----------


## ALEXI

Matchbox Pictures is the third Bollywood production company to bankroll a Malayalam film this year after John Abrahams banner John Abraham Entertainment funded Anaswara Rajans upcoming movie Mike and another big Bollywood banner has decided to back Mammoottys next movie with One director Santosh Vishwanath.

----------


## sankar1992

> Mammooka With Ahamed Kabir ( June , Madhuram Director )


aa kai ketti nilkkunna pulli etha ? 

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> ബി ഉണ്ണികൃഷ്*ണൻ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ വെച്ച് ഉക്രിയുടെ സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റിൽ ഒരു പോലീസ് ചിത്രം ചെയ്യുമെന്ന് പറയുന്നുണ്ടല്ലോ.


Padam undu

----------


## Vyajan

> Padam undu


Vendayirunnu...Bunnyude nayakanmaar ellam oru pakuthi ventha herokal aanu...

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Vendayirunnu...Bunnyude nayakanmaar ellam oru pakuthi ventha herokal aanu...


Serious police story ennokke alle paranjathu.. oru Tiger level padam with musafir twist okke ondel athikam cheethaperu ondaavilennu pratheekshikam.. enganelum ozhivayi poyal rekshapettu..

----------


## ALEXI

> Serious police story ennokke alle paranjathu.. oru Tiger level padam with musafir twist okke ondel athikam cheethaperu ondaavilennu pratheekshikam.. enganelum ozhivayi poyal rekshapettu..


Ezhuthunnathu aarannu ariyallo alle

----------


## Dasettan

> Ezhuthunnathu aarannu ariyallo alle


😆

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Ezhuthunnathu aarannu ariyallo alle


Lion ukri alle ezhuthiyathu.. full positive aaitu chinthikam (lesham budhimuttanelum)

----------


## Manoj

> Lion ukri alle ezhuthiyathu.. full positive aaitu chinthikam (lesham budhimuttanelum)


അത് വേണോ iyyere

----------


## Oruvan1

> Matchbox Pictures is the third Bollywood production company to bankroll a Malayalam film this year after John Abraham’s banner John Abraham Entertainment funded Anaswara Rajan’s upcoming movie Mike and another big Bollywood banner has decided to back Mammootty’s next movie with One director Santosh Vishwanath.


iyaalkk vere nalla directore onnum kittiyillee

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Lion ukri alle ezhuthiyathu.. full positive aaitu chinthikam (lesham budhimuttanelum)


Padam commit cheythu kazhinjal pinne vere vazhi illello anna..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

https://twitter.com/mfwaikerala/stat...2f9kPD9XA&s=19

----------


## Akhil krishnan

https://twitter.com/mfwaikerala/stat...hvXb3iHUw&s=19

----------


## Mike

Eee karyam ennale press meetil kettappo mooparde ullil thatti paranja pole feel cheythu.. 


https://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-m...fb242s7n3DfTI0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Padam undu


Pani aan any way comedy kaanikkaathe oru serious movie  eduthaal mathi. Hopefully they start Bilal prior to that

----------


## frincekjoseph

Santosh Viswanath ok aanu..... 
Ithilum Police role aanennu kettu......





> iyaalkk vere nalla directore onnum kittiyillee

----------


## frincekjoseph

really true words.....





> Eee karyam ennale press meetil kettappo mooparde ullil thatti paranja pole feel cheythu….. 
> 
> 
> https://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-m...fb242s7n3DfTI0
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

*Santhivila Dinesh about Mohanlal & Mammootty*

----------


## frincekjoseph

Kurachu sathyam illathilla.. pakshe mammootty ethu role koduthalum cheyyum ennanu ente oru ithu... athu kodukkan directorsinu dairyam illa because of audience 

Pinne janathinu maduthu ennu parayunnathu sudha asambantham aanu... Innum popularityil ettavum munbil nilkunnathu Mohanlal and Mammootty thanne aanu. No doubt

Janathinu maduthengil evarokke enne field out aayene pinne Lucifer and Beeshmaparvam pole padangal onnum BB aavillayirunnu.......

Pinne ithokke paranjathu nammade *santhavila diensh anna alle*​ appol ariyal angerude standard




> *Santhivila Dinesh about Mohanlal & Mammootty*

----------


## Sree Tcr

> *Santhivila Dinesh about Mohanlal & Mammootty*


Ee malarante video okke endina idunne.....

----------


## Balram

> *Santhivila Dinesh about Mohanlal & Mammootty*



.... :puker:

----------


## Oruvan1

> Santosh Viswanath ok aanu..... 
> Ithilum Police role aanennu kettu......


one was a big let down

----------


## veiwer



----------


## aak



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


AAK bhai, Bheeshmayude title onnude ushar aayittu update cheythekkamo... Sherikkum record breaking opening alle Bheeshma edukkunnathu.. Anyways, thread ownerkku irikkatte oru salute.. :salute:

----------


## aak

> AAK bhai, Bheeshmayude title onnude ushar aayittu update cheythekkamo... Sherikkum record breaking opening alle Bheeshma edukkunnathu.. Anyways, thread ownerkku irikkatte oru salute.. :salute:


thank you 
ippo thread title okay alle nokku

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> thank you 
> ippo thread title okay alle nokku


Thank you bhai...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> thank you 
> ippo thread title okay alle nokku


Congrats...
Add 50 cr club also

----------


## aak

> Congrats...
> Add 50 cr club also


bhai offcial ayyi vanittu pore?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> bhai offcial ayyi vanittu pore?


Mathii....

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

:Yes:  please avoid rumours/thallals..




> bhai offcial ayyi vanittu pore?

----------


## singam



----------


## frincekjoseph

Ithil Villain thanne aano? Any updates?




>

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ini Ingane kure announcement varan chance undu..........




>

----------


## jithin0471

https://youtu.be/ebBrInvoYxg

Bheeshmaparvam success celebration with agent team

----------


## classic

Mammookka's duds between 2011-19 - The unpardonable list

Entire 2011:
1) August 15
2) Doubles*
3) The Train
4) Bombay March 12
5) Venicile Vyapari

Entire 2012:
6) Shikari
7) King & Commissioner
 :Cool:  Cobra
9) Thappana
10) Jawan of Vellimala*
11) Face2Face*
12) Bavutty yude namathil (oru favour also avg movie enna nilayil ith ozhivakkam)

From 2013-2019:

2013:
13) Kammath & Kammath
14) Cleetus
15) Silence
2014:
16) Balyakala sakhi
17) Praise the lord*
1 :Cool:  Manglish
2015:
19) Acha din
20) Utopiayile rajavu
2016:
21) Puthiya niyamam
22) Thoppil Joppan
2017:
23) Pullikkaran Stara
2018:
24) Streetlights
25) Parole
26) Uncle
2019:
27) Oru kuttanadan blog
2 :Cool:  Ganagandharvan

Mammookka has only himself to blame for selecting such a large number of crap movies in every sense.. There are more duds but I havent included coz atleast those films had something in it.. His movies lineup had been largely good since 2019 except during. brief period of Blog & Gandharvan.. Bheeshma is an apology from Mammookka and the fans and Malayalees have forgiven him..

He has started 2022 sith a bang.. Bheeshma parvam has become an ATBB already, Nanpakal nerathu mayakkam & Puzhu are going to release soon.. Hope he continues to excel in the coming years.. Mammookka, no more parippu vada please..

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Mammookka's duds between 2011-19 - The unpardonable list
> 
> Entire 2011:
> 1) August 15
> 2) Doubles*
> 3) The Train
> 4) Bombay March 12
> 5) Venicile Vyapari
> 
> ...


2016 Puthiya Niyamam and Joppan we're avg grossers I think. Disaster padam orennam vittu poyi - White..

----------


## moovybuf

> Mammookka's duds between 2011-19 - The unpardonable list
> 
> Entire 2011:
> 1) August 15
> 2) Doubles*
> 3) The Train
> 4) Bombay March 12
> 5) Venicile Vyapari
> 
> ...


Has any other actor done so many movies during this period? 
It is hard to believe that a man of such wealth of experience failed to forsee the fate and worth of these movies.. there can be only 2 reasons: 
Make easy money and increase his movie numbers..
Help a few people have a living with these movies.. at least few of these must have made some profits in one way or other .

----------


## ShahSM

> Entire 2011:
> 
> 4) Bombay March 12
> 5) Venicile Vyapari
> 
> Entire 2012:
> 6) Shikari
> 
> 9) Thappana
> ...


ഈ ഫിലിംസൊക്കെ ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടവയാണ്, including White..

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Reporter

ഇക്കയുടെ next malayalm project ഏതാ?

----------


## DAVID007

> ഇക്കയുടെ next malayalm project ഏതാ?


Nisham basheer's(Kettyolanente malakha director) movie!!!

----------


## jimmy

nobody can guarantee the success of a movie, whether it is new director or old one. Success just happens. I do not blame mammootty for the selection of most of his movies. very few of them he had to do because of his friendship or other commitments. In the case of bp he selected the story out of three and as the industry was coming out of the pandemic they thought of doing a quickie and started shooting with available resources. The movie became a huge hit. coming to drisyam mammootty wanted to do the movie but because of his commitment to do another achayan movie ptl , in which he appear younger than and supposed to be funnier than drisyam he chose ptl to do immediately and do drisyam later in a year or so. and on the part of jeethu he was not a super director  before drisyam.  it is true most of his movies were successful not super duper hits like drisyam. if you listen to the story of drisyam it is not believable at all. but the way jeethu directed the movie made all the difference and the audience  did not care about the story. mammootty fans were all praise for renjith after paleri and pranchi and he he was not able to give a hit for mammootty after pranchi. remember it is because of mammootty we have successful directors like amal, anwar and  blessy to name a few. where the success and failure come you never know. So enjoy the success of bheeshma friends

----------


## frincekjoseph

May be the films were crap..... but you can see a different Ikka in all the movies and no resemblances.  
Many of the movies he committed because of his friendship or for helping other like director/producer.

Aside even though the films are crap - few movies were Hit/Average Hit

1. Thappana
2. Bavuttyude Namathil
3. Kammath and Kammath
4. Thoppil Joppan
5. Puthiya Niyamam
6.  Cleetus
7. 





> Mammookka's duds between 2011-19 - The unpardonable list
> 
> Entire 2011:
> 1) August 15
> 2) Doubles*
> 3) The Train
> 4) Bombay March 12
> 5) Venicile Vyapari
> 
> ...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> May be the films were crap..... but you can see a different Ikka in all the movies and no resemblances.  
> Many of the movies he committed because of his friendship or for helping other like director/producer.
> 
> Aside even though the films are crap - few movies were Hit/Average Hit
> 
> 1. Thappana
> 2. Bavuttyude Namathil
> 3. Kammath and Kammath
> 4. Thoppil Joppan
> ...


Uncle crap movie aano. Athu average ille?

----------


## classic

I believe Mammookka should only do two types of movies..

Class movies - where he can present his osm actinh skills such as perambu, munnariyipp, unda etc..

Entertainers - Mass action or comedy movies - but these movies should have good production values, technicians & supporting cast..

Ee oru category il allatha films aanu njan aa list il ittath.. Athil kodutha chila films def hit aanu.. such as puthiya niyamam, cleetus, bavutty, thappana etc.. but he had no business in acting those movies.. Athokke Mammookka ye poloru big star il ninnum expect cheyyunna films alla.. There are duds like Gangster & White whixh I didnt include, but those were good projects when announced, so we cant blame him acting in it..




> 2016 Puthiya Niyamam and Joppan we're avg grossers I think. Disaster padam orennam vittu poyi - White..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Has any other actor done so many movies during this period? 
> It is hard to believe that a man of such wealth of experience failed to forsee the fate and worth of these movies.. there can be only 2 reasons: 
> Make easy money and increase his movie numbers..
> Help a few people have a living with these movies.. at least few of these must have made some profits in one way or other .


Yes sheriyaNu...ingene kore chavar movies cheythu aaanu total movies list ipol 425 aayi in all languages ..enthaylum past is past...upcoming projects oke nalle hope undu commercially and critically.

----------


## ShawnPaul

ithupole parippuvada items cheythaal...ikka is destroying his market....
not sure on ..why UK distribution  of  BP..dint happened...Actors should improve their market with good movies
from BP..we can see that...how long......wait and c....all Marathnadan like directors are waiting...




> Yes sheriyaNu...ingene kore chavar movies cheythu aaanu total movies list ipol 425 aayi in all languages ..enthaylum past is past...upcoming projects oke nalle hope undu commercially and critically.

----------


## Kannadi

ഇക്ക 😍

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## rajavu

I think a lot of people forget one thing. Ikka is not really cared about box office much. Not to the level which few others are worried. Its like someone who has done it all feels like its enough. There is nothing more. If through him , may be few youngsters could achieve their dreams , he was happy. Unfortunately a lot who got his dates didnt use him properly. Even the biggest superstar of Indian cinema Rajnikanth,other than petta which one really satisfied his fans or showed the Rajnism he is known for. In that end I think Mohanlal was lucky to have gotten a good decade.

----------


## classic

Lalettan after a series of duds changed the strategy.. First he acted in a couple of multi starrers, then became choosy.. As u can see he acted in much less movies compared to mammookka..

Mammookka kk ATBB illathirunnathalla problem, being a legendary actor & mega star, he selected movies which had written ചവറ് all over in it..




> I think a lot of people forget one thing. Ikka is not really cared about box office much. Not to the level which few others are worried. Its like someone who has done it all feels like its enough. There is nothing more. If through him , may be few youngsters could achieve their dreams , he was happy. Unfortunately a lot who got his dates didnt use him properly. Even the biggest superstar of Indian cinema Rajnikanth,other than petta which one really satisfied his fans or showed the Rajnism he is known for. In that end I think Mohanlal was lucky to have gotten a good decade.

----------


## Mike

Must read! 

https://www.thecue.in/entertainment/...0iYPeX1Su-QUDU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

:Clap: 

Why we have become his fans




> Must read! 
> 
> https://www.thecue.in/entertainment/...0iYPeX1Su-QUDU
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Must read! 
> 
> https://www.thecue.in/entertainment/...0iYPeX1Su-QUDU
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Athaaanu...good one :Clap:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammookka With Dileep

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

Big M's

----------


## DAVID007

................

----------


## jimmy

ivarude perilenthinu fans adiyundakkunnu :Tomato:

----------


## kevin

ikka and lal thammil competition undu since last 35 plus years. they are constantly fighting to become the most loved star actor in malayalam. athu kidilavumanu. fanboys fight cheyyunnathum kidu aanu. love that process. 
athil politics kayatti ippol whos the most hated actor mohanlal or mammootty enna leveilekku aakki. kore boranmar. mammootty and mohanlal legacy angane alla ariyappedendathu.

----------


## sankar1992

> Mammookka With Dileep
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Social media judges ikkakku therivili aanallo...dileepum aayi chernnu ninnu ennu paranju...oro rocketukal....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Social media judges ikkakku therivili aanallo...dileepum aayi chernnu ninnu ennu paranju...oro rocketukal....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Swabhavikam... Ivattakalodu onnum paranjnitu oru karyavum illa...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Swabhavikam... Ivattakalodu onnum paranjnitu oru karyavum illa...
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Antony bavoor vidathe purake pokunna oru video kandallo.😁

----------


## jimmy

> ikka and lal thammil competition undu since last 35 plus years. they are constantly fighting to become the most loved star actor in malayalam. athu kidilavumanu. fanboys fight cheyyunnathum kidu aanu. love that process. 
> athil politics kayatti ippol whos the most hated actor mohanlal or mammootty enna leveilekku aakki. kore boranmar. mammootty and mohanlal legacy angane alla ariyappedendathu.


 :Namichu:  :Thumbup:

----------


## classic

Athe actual fans will never hate them.. kurachoru asooya okke undavum enne ulloo.. pinne opposite team cheyyunna chila wrong tactics nod kadutha prathishedhavum.. koode Aaranu better Ethraya collection ennokke paranj fight um.. but still at the end of the day, we would respect the other actor because he too has been brilliant throughout.. coz we love cinema as we do our star..

In my case, Lucifer kandappol enikk goosebumps undayi.. Chithram, nokketha doorathu okkeyulla padangalile effortless & natural comedies kandu oru paadu chirichittund.. Dasarathathile Maggie aunty yodulla dialogue um kireedathule sethumadhavante dialogue um sadayathile performance um ullonn ulachittund.. Devasuravum Sphadikavum kandappol aaveshabharithanayittund.. For me, Mohanlal is the second best actor cums star, much above Kamal Hasan, Amitabh Bachchan etc.. 

Cinema yil politics mix aakkunnavaranu innathe kaalathe shaapam..




> ikka and lal thammil competition undu since last 35 plus years. they are constantly fighting to become the most loved star actor in malayalam. athu kidilavumanu. fanboys fight cheyyunnathum kidu aanu. love that process. 
> athil politics kayatti ippol whos the most hated actor mohanlal or mammootty enna leveilekku aakki. kore boranmar. mammootty and mohanlal legacy angane alla ariyappedendathu.

----------


## kevin

> Athe actual fans will never hate them.. kurachoru asooya okke undavum enne ulloo.. pinne opposite team cheyyunna chila wrong tactics nod kadutha prathishedhavum.. koode Aaranu better Ethraya collection ennokke paranj fight um.. but still at the end of the day, we would respect the other actor because he too has been brilliant throughout.. coz we love cinema as we do our star..
> 
> In my case, Lucifer kandappol enikk goosebumps undayi.. Chithram, nokketha doorathu okkeyulla padangalile effortless & natural comedies kandu oru paadu chirichittund.. Dasarathathile Maggie aunty yodulla dialogue um kireedathule sethumadhavante dialogue um sadayathile performance um ullonn ulachittund.. Devasuravum Sphadikavum kandappol aaveshabharithanayittund.. For me, Mohanlal is the second best actor cums star, much above Kamal Hasan, Amitabh Bachchan etc.. 
> 
> Cinema yil politics mix aakkunnavaranu innathe kaalathe shaapam..


agree with you bro. 
 ikka and lal arent consistent anymore. consistency alle pradhanam.
considering ikka and lals talent and their passion iniyum nalla padangal varumayirikkum.

----------


## rajavu

> agree with you bro. 
>  ikka and lal arent consistent anymore. consistency alle pradhanam.
> considering ikka and lals talent and their passion iniyum nalla padangal varumayirikkum.


I wouldnt agree with ikka's consistency. I believe the issue has been more about has there been challenging movies for ikka to perform. For eg: in Bheeshmaparvam that scene where he does the second fight and the way his face lit up when he tells that dialogue , it shows an evilness in his face. In shylock , the way he breathes that Boss character , makes you feel effortless but many actors would have failed in that role. Another movie which he got his moments were Unda . The scene where they are in the camp and there is heavy firing, how he displays the inner fears. Makes you wonder this is the same person who did Abrahaminte Santhathikal. And in ABS, he has that last scene where he looks at Vijayan. Just a look and it shows all the power. 

Not going much in to a lot of other movies. But I feel , Ikka has that consistency still in him. You can still name movies like Munnariyippu , Pathemathiri and all. And compare it to Peranbu. The issue is unfortunately we dont have writers who could challenge Mammokka. I think may be movies like Puzhu, Nanpakal Nerathu does that to him. 

Coming to Lal, unfortunately that idiot Shreekumar , what he did to Lal with that surgery has affected him. Mohanlal even in his mass movies, there was always this charm to him. He could emote a lot with his eyes and face and somehow that seems to have been lost. And also the difference between both Mammokka and Lal is Lal being a natural actor and Mammokka being a method actor , where through each of his characters Mammokka was growing as an actor.

----------


## Oruvan1

> I wouldnt agree with ikka's consistency. I believe the issue has been more about has there been challenging movies for ikka to perform. For eg: in Bheeshmaparvam that scene where he does the second fight and the way his face lit up when he tells that dialogue , it shows an evilness in his face. In shylock , the way he breathes that Boss character , makes you feel effortless but many actors would have failed in that role. Another movie which he got his moments were Unda . The scene where they are in the camp and there is heavy firing, how he displays the inner fears. Makes you wonder this is the same person who did Abrahaminte Santhathikal. And in ABS, he has that last scene where he looks at Vijayan. Just a look and it shows all the power. 
> 
> Not going much in to a lot of other movies. But I feel , Ikka has that consistency still in him. You can still name movies like Munnariyippu , Pathemathiri and all. And compare it to Peranbu. The issue is unfortunately we dont have writers who could challenge Mammokka. I think may be movies like Puzhu, Nanpakal Nerathu does that to him. 
> 
> Coming to Lal, unfortunately that idiot Shreekumar , what he did to Lal with that surgery has affected him. Mohanlal even in his mass movies, there was always this charm to him. He could emote a lot with his eyes and face and somehow that seems to have been lost. And also the difference between both Mammokka and Lal is Lal being a natural actor and Mammokka being a method actor , where through each of his characters Mammokka was growing as an actor.


shreekumarine kuttam parayanda oru aavshyavum illa.

ultimately it was mohanlals decision. 

if u ask me, i would say it was the right decision. Thadiyokke iver aayi veruvaarnu.
and good result expect cheythaan ellaarum ithokke cheyyuka. Unfortunately it didn’t come out completely as he expected.

challenging roles vannaal lal definitely perform cheyyum. But him and his producer are very much focused on creating a Brand image and obviously money matters to them very much. 

bro daddyile chila scenesile act okke enikk nannaayi ishtapettu..

----------


## rajavu

> shreekumarine kuttam parayanda oru aavshyavum illa.
> 
> ultimately it was mohanlals decision. 
> 
> if u ask me, i would say it was the right decision. Thadiyokke iver aayi veruvaarnu.
> and good result expect cheythaan ellaarum ithokke cheyyuka. Unfortunately it didnt come out completely as he expected.
> 
> challenging roles vannaal lal definitely perform cheyyum. But him and his producer are very much focused on creating a Brand image and obviously money matters to them very much. 
> 
> bro daddyile chila scenesile act okke enikk nannaayi ishtapettu..


Well , could be it was Mohanlals decision. However I feel, somehow Shreekumar tried to influence Mohanlal into believing that something drastic was needed for him to become slim or something. Yes , bro daddy was good but still not the Mohanlal or Lalettan we have seen. In the movie Ravanaprabhu Mohanlal makes this dialagoue "Entho ishtamanu enne " , that expression of both Mass and a bit of fun , and many more. In bro daddy unfortunately you can miss this . Again I am not telling Mohanlal as an actor is all gone. He is like one of the finest Indian cinema has ever produced. But somehow he is now forced to keep that beard for every movie and making it all too cliched for every character. So it pains all that effort he took doing the surgery was to perform in a movie like Odiyan.

----------


## Baazigar

> Must read! 
> 
> https://www.thecue.in/entertainment/...0iYPeX1Su-QUDU
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



അതിനാവശ്യമായ സൂക്ഷ്മനിരീക്ഷണവും കഠിനപ്രയത്നവുമില്ലെങ്കിൽ അൽഷിമേഴ്സ് ബാധിച്ച കഥാപാത്രം ഭിന്നശേഷിക്കാരനെപ്പോലെ പെരുമാറുന്ന വിധത്തിൽ അഭിനയം വഴിമാറിപ്പോകും. 

I thought of the same when watching that movie

----------


## kevin

> I wouldnt agree with ikka's consistency. I believe the issue has been more about has there been challenging movies for ikka to perform. For eg: in Bheeshmaparvam that scene where he does the second fight and the way his face lit up when he tells that dialogue , it shows an evilness in his face. In shylock , the way he breathes that Boss character , makes you feel effortless but many actors would have failed in that role. Another movie which he got his moments were Unda . The scene where they are in the camp and there is heavy firing, how he displays the inner fears. Makes you wonder this is the same person who did Abrahaminte Santhathikal. And in ABS, he has that last scene where he looks at Vijayan. Just a look and it shows all the power. 
> 
> Not going much in to a lot of other movies. But I feel , Ikka has that consistency still in him. You can still name movies like Munnariyippu , Pathemathiri and all. And compare it to Peranbu. The issue is unfortunately we dont have writers who could challenge Mammokka. I think may be movies like Puzhu, Nanpakal Nerathu does that to him. 
> 
> Coming to Lal, unfortunately that idiot Shreekumar , what he did to Lal with that surgery has affected him. Mohanlal even in his mass movies, there was always this charm to him. He could emote a lot with his eyes and face and somehow that seems to have been lost. And also the difference between both Mammokka and Lal is Lal being a natural actor and Mammokka being a method actor , where through each of his characters Mammokka was growing as an actor.


he is a good actor so he will do justice to any challenging role. thats not what i meant. comparing to kamal or even amitabh, ikka and lal have done so many substandard movies in the last two decades.  ikka and lal have also not done anything substantial in the last two decades.

----------


## kevin

> Well , could be it was Mohanlals decision. However I feel, somehow Shreekumar tried to influence Mohanlal into believing that something drastic was needed for him to become slim or something. Yes , bro daddy was good but still not the Mohanlal or Lalettan we have seen. In the movie Ravanaprabhu Mohanlal makes this dialagoue "Entho ishtamanu enne " , that expression of both Mass and a bit of fun , and many more. In bro daddy unfortunately you can miss this . Again I am not telling Mohanlal as an actor is all gone. He is like one of the finest Indian cinema has ever produced. But somehow he is now forced to keep that beard for every movie and making it all too cliched for every character. So it pains all that effort he took doing the surgery was to perform in a movie like Odiyan.


mohanlals issue is he is repeating his over the top mannerisms since aaram thamburan and people are tired of that. kelkkarille lal pazhaya lal aavanam ennu. people are trying to convey that  he has to get rid off his over the top antics and perform like in the 80s n 90s but its always taken out of context by mlal and his team. 
all he has to do is stop overacting/get rid off enne ishtamanu , ayyo , chumma kind of things. he will do fine.

----------


## moovybuf

The sheer number of memorable characters that mammootty has done is enough for us to forget the innumerable craps he has done . Simply count  only the great roles he has given us and I bet any1 will find it difficult to bring even half the number of such great characters from any of his contemporaries..
He is not an amir khan to be so selective... He is part of a small industry where lots of people depend on actors like him.. we all would like to see him only in good movies, but unfortunately it doesn't and will not work that way.. 
The good thing is he is still able to produce memorable moments even after 40 years which I think is not an easy task .

----------


## ShahSM

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


ഇതെന്നതാ പരിപാടി?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Appootten

> ഇതെന്നതാ പരിപാടി?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Siddiques sons marriage

----------


## rajavu

> he is a good actor so he will do justice to any challenging role. thats not what i meant. comparing to kamal or even amitabh, ikka and lal have done so many substandard movies in the last two decades.  ikka and lal have also not done anything substantial in the last two decades.


Sorry, cant agree on that. You mean to say Mammotty has not done any substantial roles in last 2 decades. Kazhcha , Paleri Manikyam, Pazhassi, Pranchiyettan, Kaiyoppu, OreKadal , Munnariyippu, Peranbu, Unda all happened in the last 2 decades. Also Kamal, look at his movies in the last 10 yrs. Honestly after Indian except one or two, there has not been much of great performance of Kamal the actor. The much talked about Dashavatharam was more of a fancy dress show other than few characters . Coming to Amitabh, tell me his role which really stands out for acting.Watching his movies, I never felt the wow factor in acting .

----------


## rajavu

> mohanlals issue is he is repeating his over the top mannerisms since aaram thamburan and people are tired of that. kelkkarille lal pazhaya lal aavanam ennu. people are trying to convey that  he has to get rid off his over the top antics and perform like in the 80s n 90s but its always taken out of context by mlal and his team. 
> all he has to do is stop overacting/get rid off enne ishtamanu , ayyo , chumma kind of things. he will do fine.


When people want the Old Mohanlal, its more of the Mohanlal we have seen in movies in the last stretch of 80s and start of 90s . But still cant call him over acting. Look at the movie Drishyam and compare it with all the other remakes , None comes close to what Mohanlal has done. And even in movies like Thanmatra, he has shown what he could do. Just that he focussed too much on his star image . Or may be people tried to cash in using L brand. Somehow Mammooty was different in this that he always ensured he did his share of characters that could show his acting potential.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> The sheer number of memorable characters that mammootty has done is enough for us to forget the innumerable craps he has done . Simply count  only the great roles he has given us and I bet any1 will find it difficult to bring even half the number of such great characters from any of his contemporaries..
> He is not an amir khan to be so selective... He is part of a small industry where lots of people depend on actors like him.. we all would like to see him only in good movies, but unfortunately it doesn't and will not work that way.. 
> The good thing is he is still able to produce memorable moments even after 40 years which I think is not an easy task .


Very well said

----------


## kevin

contemporary cinemakal cheyyunnilla ennathalle crux of the discussion. 
cheriya industry ennu paranjal dulquar fahadh nivin angane oru mathiri ellarum contemporary cinemakal cheyyunnu. avarku national reach and niche audience undu. avar mammootty or lalnekkal less remuneration alle vangunnathu. appol pinne aa vaadathinu kazhambilla.

----------


## Mike

Another one 

https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...RA1oCEh-MRvIJo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

A worth read and that is the truth as well.....




> Another one 
> 
> https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...RA1oCEh-MRvIJo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> contemporary cinemakal cheyyunnilla ennathalle crux of the discussion. 
> cheriya industry ennu paranjal dulquar fahadh nivin angane oru mathiri ellarum contemporary cinemakal cheyyunnu. avarku national reach and niche audience undu. avar mammootty or lalnekkal less remuneration alle vangunnathu. appol pinne aa vaadathinu kazhambilla.


Contemporary means like what kind of films?? 
മുന്നറിയിപ്പ് ഉണ്ട പേർണബു ഇതൊക്കെ പോലെയാണോ? 

I am not sure what kind of reach u r referring to.. who from our industry has actually succeeded outside Kerala .. for ROI Malayalam films still means the 2 Ms

----------


## classic

Youre pretty wrong.. Atm, Fahad & DQ are rated more in Rest of Kerala.. Fahad has huge fan following among movie lovers.. DQ coz he is acting in all languages..




> Contemporary means like what kind of films?? 
> മുന്നറിയിപ്പ് ഉണ്ട പേർണബു ഇതൊക്കെ പോലെയാണോ? 
> 
> I am not sure what kind of reach u r referring to.. who from our industry has actually succeeded outside Kerala .. for ROI Malayalam films still means the 2 Ms

----------


## BASH1982

> Youre pretty wrong.. Atm, Fahad & DQ are rated more in Rest of Kerala.. Fahad has huge fan following among movie lovers.. DQ coz he is acting in all languages..


After Ambedkar Nd kandukonden ikkaku pan India oru good will undarunnu Bollywood Tamil okk kure offer undarunnu

----------


## moovybuf

> Youre pretty wrong.. Atm, Fahad & DQ are rated more in Rest of Kerala.. Fahad has huge fan following among movie lovers.. DQ coz he is acting in all languages..


Not arguing . It's pretty hard to substantiate as long as u don't have numbers to show..

----------


## classic

Mammookka kk ippozhum und.. esp aming serious film makers.. Peranbu audio launch il aa oru fandom visible aayirunnu.. but audience jte idayil ippo ivarkk 2 perkkum aanu Malayalam industry il ninnum ettavum mileage..

There is a reason why Fahad is getting so many good opportunities in OL right now..




> After Ambedkar Nd kandukonden ikkaku pan India oru good will undarunnu Bollywood Tamil okk kure offer undarunnu

----------


## BASH1982

> Mammookka kk ippozhum und.. esp aming serious film makers.. Peranbu audio launch il aa oru fandom visible aayirunnu.. but audience jte idayil ippo ivarkk 2 perkkum aanu Malayalam industry il ninnum ettavum mileage..
> 
> There is a reason why Fahad is getting so many good opportunities in OL right now..


Pandu audience support nannayittu undu kandukonden okke Mumbai 75 days run okke undarunnu njan GCC yil Vanna samayathu kure Gujaratis okke ikkaye Patti parayunna kettu romancham vannittundu

----------


## Shankardas

> Mammookka kk ippozhum und.. esp aming serious film makers.. Peranbu audio launch il aa oru fandom visible aayirunnu.. but audience jte idayil ippo ivarkk 2 perkkum aanu Malayalam industry il ninnum ettavum mileage..
> 
> There is a reason why Fahad is getting so many good opportunities in OL right now..


OL means what?Outside malayalam aano?avide fahadinu enthonnu good opportunities aanu kittunnathu... :Laughing: ...pushpayile shaddi itta villain aano?atho velaikkaranile villaino...athu koottu rolesil keri thala vekkunnathilum bhedham abhinaikkan ariyaathathalle...personally ithu polulla rolukal anybhashayil ulla nadanmaarkku shine cheyyam ennallaatheyum kurachu paisa kittunnu ennallatheyum valiya gunam kittumennu thonnunnilla as an actor...something like thani oruvan,minnal murali ,dalapathy polulla roles allenkil ithu polulla itengalil thala vekkathathaanu nallathu...

ini DQ..as of now oru ok kanmani,kannum kannum ozhichaal....hindiyilo even telugilo polum atra valiya impact undakkan angerkku kazhinjittilla...comparing to other youngsters in malayalam,better ennu parayam..thats it...
mammootty okke etra padangal nayakanai tamilil okke abhinaichu BB adichittundu..including makkal aadchi opposite to muthu...ambedkar national award...even telugu hero aai Yaatra,Swathi kiranam etc...so fahad/DQ okke nokkiyaal mam and lal is far better outside..ippol kittunna peru okke fahadinte malayalam kandittu kittunnathaanu...athokke etra pokumennu kandariyam...

----------


## rajavu

> OL means what?Outside malayalam aano?avide fahadinu enthonnu good opportunities aanu kittunnathu......pushpayile shaddi itta villain aano?atho velaikkaranile villaino...athu koottu rolesil keri thala vekkunnathilum bhedham abhinaikkan ariyaathathalle...personally ithu polulla rolukal anybhashayil ulla nadanmaarkku shine cheyyam ennallaatheyum kurachu paisa kittunnu ennallatheyum valiya gunam kittumennu thonnunnilla as an actor...something like thani oruvan,minnal murali ,dalapathy polulla roles allenkil ithu polulla itengalil thala vekkathathaanu nallathu...
> 
> ini DQ..as of now oru ok kanmani,kannum kannum ozhichaal....hindiyilo even telugilo polum atra valiya impact undakkan angerkku kazhinjittilla...comparing to other youngsters in malayalam,better ennu parayam..thats it...
> mammootty okke etra padangal nayakanai tamilil okke abhinaichu BB adichittundu..including makkal aadchi opposite to muthu...ambedkar national award...even telugu hero aai Yaatra,Swathi kiranam etc...so fahad/DQ okke nokkiyaal mam and lal is far better outside..ippol kittunna peru okke fahadinte malayalam kandittu kittunnathaanu...athokke etra pokumennu kandariyam...


I think we should never compare DQ with Mammooty. Mammokka has been one of the most successful stars from Kerala who has achieved that level of appreciation in other languages. No one even Mohanlal can come close. Dalapathi, Azhagan, Makkal Aatchi, Aanandham, Kilipechu Kelkave . I think most of his tamil movies were a hit . DQ gets the response from a lot of youngsters.

----------


## jithin0471

Mammootty aayrkumo malayathil etavum kooduthal crime thrillers/murder mystery/investigative movies il abhinayichitullath ?

Pls add on to the list
1.CBI SERIES * 5
2.ADIKURUPP
3.UTHARAM
4.EE THANUTHA VELUPPAM KALATHU
5.THE TRUTH
6.KARIYILAKATTU POLE
7.ARTHAM
8.POOVINU PUTHIYA POONTHENNAL
9. SILENCE
10. ROUDRAM

Investigative element ulla movies aanu njn udeshiche, post 2000 one that's missing from mammootty is an investigative movie like ancham pathira or truth and a crime thriller like drishyam

----------


## jithin0471

> Mammootty aayrkumo malayathil etavum kooduthal crime thrillers/murder mystery/investigative movies il abhinayichitullath ?
> 
> Pls add on to the list
> 1.CBI SERIES * 5
> 2.ADIKURUPP
> 3.UTHARAM
> 4.EE THANUTHA VELUPPAM KALATHU
> 5.THE TRUTH
> 6.KARIYILAKATTU POLE
> ...


Utharam is my all time favourite movie, vere level experience aanu movie
Experience paranjapo i might add munnariyip to the list

----------


## bilal john

> Mammootty aayrkumo malayathil etavum kooduthal crime thrillers/murder mystery/investigative movies il abhinayichitullath ?
> 
> Pls add on to the list
> 1.CBI SERIES * 5
> 2.ADIKURUPP
> 3.UTHARAM
> 4.EE THANUTHA VELUPPAM KALATHU
> 5.THE TRUTH
> 6.KARIYILAKATTU POLE
> ...


യവനിക..............

----------


## jithin0471

> യവനിക..............


Omg, how did I miss Jacob eeraali, enthoru matured perfomance asyrnu for his age and his experience..81il..

----------


## moovybuf

> Utharam is my all time favourite movie, vere level experience aanu movie
> Experience paranjapo i might add munnariyip to the list


Awesome movie .. 

ചരിത്രം , അഭിഭാഷകൻ്റെ കേസ് ഡയറി also ഒരു investigate mood alle

----------


## jithin0471

> Omg, how did I miss Jacob eeraali, enthoru matured perfomance asyrnu for his age and his experience..81il..


Athum with stalwarts of acting.. angene allenkil athine vellunna oru perfomance njan kandathu pinneed aravind swamy asyrnu dalapathiyil aa conference tableil with mammootty, rajnikanth, thalaivasal vijay..ithrayum perude munnil apaara confidence il dialogue delivery.. only a genius can do that..

*Njn equate cheythathu specific performances ine alla, marichu oru actorude beginning stageil, acting stalwarts inte kude kattakku oppathinopamo avare kal kooduthal screen presence kazhcha vecha randu performances aanu mammootty in yavanika and aravind swamy in dalapathi

Athukond aanu Mohanlal in manjil virinja pookkal mention cheyathe

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Utharam is my all time favourite movie, vere level experience aanu movie
> Experience paranjapo i might add munnariyip to the list


one of the best ennu thane pareyenam....kore thavena kandittu undu..vhs,tv,youtube etc

----------


## jithin0471

> Awesome movie .. 
> 
> ചരിത്രം , അഭിഭാഷകൻ്റെ കേസ് ഡയറി also ഒരു investigate mood alle


True, 
Btw charithram nalla print inte link undo ?
Youtubeil avaialble aytulla Ella linksilum after one hour audio issue und..voice ottum clear alla

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Mammootty aayrkumo malayathil etavum kooduthal crime thrillers/murder mystery/investigative movies il abhinayichitullath ?
> 
> Pls add on to the list
> 1.CBI SERIES * 5
> 2.ADIKURUPP
> 3.UTHARAM
> 4.EE THANUTHA VELUPPAM KALATHU
> 5.THE TRUTH
> 6.KARIYILAKATTU POLE
> ...


Yes Mammootty thanne aaanu ...u missed few movies....adayalam 1991,august 1 1988 , Oru Abhibhashakante Case Diary 1995,palerimanikyam 2009,charithram 1989

----------


## firecrown

ikka started new production company....official twitter account: https://twitter.com/MKampanyOffl

----------


## Kuttettan

> Mammootty aayrkumo malayathil etavum kooduthal crime thrillers/murder mystery/investigative movies il abhinayichitullath ?
> 
> Pls add on to the list
> 1.CBI SERIES * 5
> 2.ADIKURUPP
> 3.UTHARAM
> 4.EE THANUTHA VELUPPAM KALATHU
> 5.THE TRUTH
> 6.KARIYILAKATTU POLE
> ...


Adayalam..
Ee listil Utharam is my favourite

----------


## jithin0471

> one of the best ennu thane pareyenam....kore thavena kandittu undu..vhs,tv,youtube etc


It's a movie which is much ahead of its time, 
Concept ayalum, idea aanelum oro praavashyam kaanumbozhum oro layers namuku identify cheyan patum..
Mammootty and parvathy thammil oru pratheka tharam chemistry aayirunu

Movie il oru scene und, parvathiye estateil ot invite cheyunna Mammootty um athine thettidharikkunna parvathiyum.. usually itharam thrillers ingane oru track kallukadiyavarund..but this was a perfect and well balance mix in the movie

----------


## ShahSM

> Omg, how did I miss Jacob eeraali, enthoru matured perfomance asyrnu for his age and his experience..81il..


FKയിൽ വരുന്നതിനു മുന്നെ ഞാൻ വിചാരിച്ചത് ചെങ്ങായി അഭിനയിച്ചു തഴക്കം വന്നതിന് ശേഷം ചെയ്ത റോളാണെന്നാണ്! ഒരു പുതുമുഖ നടൻ ചെയ്ത റോളാണെന്ന് പറയത്തേയില്ല!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ikka started new production company....official twitter account: https://twitter.com/MKampanyOffl


Playhouse pole aavilla ennu karuthaam  :Read:

----------


## classic

Yavanika, Mammootty performance is probably the first ever "realistic performance as police officer".. It was a breathe of fresh air enn paranj kettittund.. ippozhum aa performance kandal namukk oru kuttavum kanan pattilla.. Irutham vanna performance aanu..

Manjil virinja pookkal Mohanlal oru amateurish performance alle.. May be aa time il ullavarkk good/excellent aayirikkam..




> Athum with stalwarts of acting.. angene allenkil athine vellunna oru perfomance njan kandathu pinneed aravind swamy asyrnu dalapathiyil aa conference tableil with mammootty, rajnikanth, thalaivasal vijay..ithrayum perude munnil apaara confidence il dialogue delivery.. only a genius can do that..
> 
> *Njn equate cheythathu specific performances ine alla, marichu oru actorude beginning stageil, acting stalwarts inte kude kattakku oppathinopamo avare kal kooduthal screen presence kazhcha vecha randu performances aanu mammootty in yavanika and aravind swamy in dalapathi
> 
> Athukond aanu Mohanlal in manjil virinja pookkal mention cheyathe

----------


## classic

Said from my experience of seeing the craze for Fafa from ROI in youtube comments section..

Also some of my non-malayali friends in Bangalore used to talk about his performances in Maheshinte prathikaram, thondi muthal and more recently Joji, Malik etc.. 




> Not arguing . It's pretty hard to substantiate as long as u don't have numbers to show..

----------


## Cinemalover

> Youre pretty wrong.. Atm, Fahad & DQ are rated more in Rest of Kerala.. Fahad has huge fan following among movie lovers.. DQ coz he is acting in all languages..


I just got done with my graduation from Whistling Woods International, Mumbai, which is a film school. Ivide Lalettan, Dq & Fahadh movies-inu nalla reception aanu. 

Acting students had a class on "The subtle nuances of acting", and for that, the faculty showed them _Iruvar_, and talked about Lalettan's performance with great enthusiasm and admiration, even the students were awestruck seeing him act with such ease and restraint. Drishyam, Lucifer, Bangalore Days, Premam, Kumbalangi Nights, Charlie are few among the most loved Malayalam movies here.

We even had an interactive session with Netflix India & Amazon India. So from what Amazon representatives said, Lucifer, Ayyappanum Koshiyum & Kumbalangi Nights boosted their viewership and subscriptions among regional content (Malayalam movies per se). They even talked about Drishyam 2 & Minnal Murali, which are up there with the finest Indian OTT products (global reception, views, critical acclaim, massive success).

And now, Bheeshma is enjoying a good run there, and even non-malayalees are watching the film. So I don't think it's just Dq & FaFa, Malayalam movies in general are being consumed by a lot of people, especially since the start of the pandemic.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*The Most Dangerous Characters In The History Of Mollywood 

That Intense Look In The Eyes 
*

----------


## Shankardas

> Not arguing . It's pretty hard to substantiate as long as u don't have numbers to show..


He is just saying on basis of youtube/FB/twitter comments...when it comes to real numbers like the number of movies he acted outside malayalam and the impact he made,we can understand the reality.He hardly made an impact in other languages as an actor to be frank...
Mammootty/Lal kaalath ee parayunna Social medias undairunnenkil ,we would have understood the impact...still umpteen number of super hits,national award in other languages etc made it clear that,how great an actor/star mam was comparing to other malayalam actors...recent example is peranbu...just see the youtube videos from tamil people including person like myshkin,sidharth etc..you can understand it better..

----------


## jithin0471

> I just got done with my graduation from Whistling Woods International, Mumbai, which is a film school. Ivide Lalettan, Dq & Fahadh movies-inu nalla reception aanu. 
> 
> Acting students had a class on "The subtle nuances of acting", and for that, the faculty showed them _Iruvar_, and talked about Lalettan's performance with great enthusiasm and admiration, even the students were awestruck seeing him act with such ease and restraint. Drishyam, Lucifer, Bangalore Days, Premam, Kumbalangi Nights, Charlie are few among the most loved Malayalam movies here.
> 
> We even had an interactive session with Netflix India & Amazon India. So from what Amazon representatives said, Lucifer, Ayyappanum Koshiyum & Kumbalangi Nights boosted their viewership and subscriptions among regional content (Malayalam movies per se). They even talked about Drishyam 2 & Minnal Murali, which are up there with the finest Indian OTT products (global reception, views, critical acclaim, massive success).
> 
> And now, Bheeshma is enjoying a good run there, and even non-malayalees are watching the film. So I don't think it's just Dq & FaFa, Malayalam movies in general are being consumed by a lot of people, especially since the start of the pandemic.


I think movies like thanmathra, bhramaram, kayyopp, munnariyipp, peranbu, kazhcha, karuthapakshikal, loudspeaker, ore kadal, black, big b ithellaam deserved a pan Indian recognition like maheshinte prathikaram, kumbalangi..but enth kondo these movies failed to garner the attention of North Indian audience for some reason..


Before 2000, Mammootty aanel post 2000 after a dull period..Mohanlal through drisyam and pulimurugan helped malayalam cinema to gain widespread attention in the roi market..Mohanlal down aayadath Fahad irangi with some amazing movies all thanks to dileesh pothen..

As a film lover i have a question to you ?

Enth kondaayirikam, munnariyipp poloru cinemaku national attention kittathe poyathu ?
Kurach nal munp jojuvinte perfomance Rajkumar Rao ellam appreciate cheytha pole, angamaali diaries avdathe film lovers ettadutha pole enthkond aayrkum..peranbu, munnariyipp bhramaram pole ulla movies nu athe poloru varavelppu roi people kodukathe ?

----------


## jithin0471

> He is just saying on basis of youtube/FB/twitter comments...when it comes to real numbers like the number of movies he acted outside malayalam and the impact he made,we can understand the reality.He hardly made an impact in other languages as an actor to be frank...
> Mammootty/Lal kaalath ee parayunna Social medias undairunnenkil ,we would have understood the impact...still umpteen number of super hits,national award in other languages etc made it clear that,how great an actor/star mam was comparing to other malayalam actors...recent example is peranbu...just see the youtube videos from tamil people including person like myshkin,sidharth etc..you can understand it better..


Mam before 2000, tn and teluguil nalla market undaarynu enna kaaryathil aarkkum oru samshayavumilla..recently malayalam cinema yude quality roi peopleil impact undakiyath fahadh,dq dileesh pothen polullavarude movies aanu that includes Premam as well

Tamil nadil market undaayrna mamimte moviede tninte 2-3 times collection keralathil athinte tamil version eduthitund..so for some reason at present malayalam cinema roi market il drive cheyunath is by the young blood

I really wish puzhu and nanpakal nerath can make a huge difference in the current scenario
Ljp movies noke huge fanbase aanu northiloke

----------


## Cinemalover

> I think movies like thanmathra, bhramaram, kayyopp, munnariyipp, peranbu, kazhcha, karuthapakshikal, loudspeaker, ore kadal, black, big b ithellaam deserved a pan Indian recognition like maheshinte prathikaram, kumbalangi..but enth kondo these movies failed to garner the attention of North Indian audience for some reason..
> 
> 
> Before 2000, Mammootty aanel post 2000 after a dull period..Mohanlal through drisyam and pulimurugan helped malayalam cinema to gain widespread attention in the roi market..Mohanlal down aayadath Fahad irangi with some amazing movies all thanks to dileesh pothen..
> 
> As a film lover i have a question to you ?
> 
> Enth kondaayirikam, munnariyipp poloru cinemaku national attention kittathe poyathu ?
> Kurach nal munp jojuvinte perfomance Rajkumar Rao ellam appreciate cheytha pole, angamaali diaries avdathe film lovers ettadutha pole enthkond aayrkum..peranbu, munnariyipp bhramaram pole ulla movies nu athe poloru varavelppu roi people kodukathe ?


The time period matters, and the recent OTT boom helped a lot in garnering viewers across the country. Munnariyippu was released back in 2014, and Bhramaram in 2009, aa time-il Malayalam movies-inu ee level exposure illayirunnu ennu thonnunu, and the absence of OTT platforms & wide release may have affected. It's a fact that Malayalam industry has produced far better movies than Drishyam, Bangalore Days, Premam, Kumbalangi Nights, Lucifer etc., but apart from ardent cinephiles, ivide (Mumbai) residents-inu Malayalam movies ennu paranjal ithokke aanu, My college is filled with people from all across India, and yet, they are just exposed to the recent Malayalam blockbusters.

----------


## jithin0471

1.Arayannagalude Veedu
2.Dany
3.Kaazhcha
4.Karutha Pakshikal
5.Palunku
6.Kaiyoppu
7.Ore Kadal
8.Loudspeaker
9.Kerala Cafe
10.kutti sranku
11.Paleri Manikyam: Oru Pathirakolapathakathinte Katha
12. Praanchiyettan
13. bombay march
14.Kadal Kadannoru Mathukkutty
15.Kunjananthante Kada
16.Munnariyippu
17.Varsham
18.Pathemari
19.Uncle
20.Peranbu
21. Unda


This is the list of experimental/academic/ parallel cinema s Mammootty had acted post 2k, ivayellam commercial successi nu vidhhora sadhyatha munnil kand release cheythava aanu, athinodoppam Mammooty enna nadan te acting caliberibte thechu minukki koodiyaanu ee roles..

----------


## Shankardas

> Mam before 2000, tn and teluguil nalla market undaarynu enna kaaryathil aarkkum oru samshayavumilla..recently malayalam cinema yude quality roi peopleil impact undakiyath fahadh,dq dileesh pothen polullavarude movies aanu that includes Premam as well
> 
> Tamil nadil market undaayrna mamimte moviede tninte 2-3 times collection keralathil athinte tamil version eduthitund..so for some reason at present malayalam cinema roi market il drive cheyunath is by the young blood
> 
> I really wish puzhu and nanpakal nerath can make a huge difference in the current scenario
> Ljp movies noke huge fanbase aanu northiloke


Recently nokki allallo malayalam actors undakkiya impact nammal decide cheyyunnathu...fahad okke cheytha malayalam moviesinte basisil ippol nalla opinion varunnundu...but non malayalam movies cheythirikkunnathu vechu nokkumbol oru impactum illa...pushpa aanenkilum velaikkaran aanenkilum...DQ also ok kanmani,kannum kannum,mahanadhi okke vechu ippol ullavaril best ennu parayaamenkilum atra valiya impact undakkunnathai thonniyittilla...

And yes..if you talk about the impact they made by malayalam movies fahad did,ofcourse oru valiya fanbase angerkkundu...but what i mentioned is the impact made by other language work...

----------


## bilal john

> 1.Arayannagalude Veedu
> 2.Dany
> 3.Kaazhcha
> 4.Karutha Pakshikal
> 5.Palunku
> 6.Kaiyoppu
> 7.Ore Kadal
> 8.Loudspeaker
> 9.Kerala Cafe
> ...


ഇതിൽ നിന്ന് ആ വർഷം അങ്ങ് മാറ്റിയിരുന്നേൽ നല്ല oru ലിസ്റ്റ് ആണു. വർഷം ഒരു സീരിയൽ ലെവൽ movie ആയിട്ടേ തോന്നിയിട്ടുള്ളു

----------


## Shankardas

> The time period matters, and the recent OTT boom helped a lot in garnering viewers across the country. Munnariyippu was released back in 2014, and Bhramaram in 2009, aa time-il Malayalam movies-inu ee level exposure illayirunnu ennu thonnunu, and the absence of OTT platforms & wide release may have affected. It's a fact that Malayalam industry has produced far better movies than Drishyam, Bangalore Days, Premam, Kumbalangi Nights, Lucifer etc., but apart from ardent cinephiles, ivide (Mumbai) residents-inu Malayalam movies ennu paranjal ithokke aanu, My college is filled with people from all across India, and yet, they are just exposed to the recent Malayalam blockbusters.


Athippol malayalikalkku telugu ennu paranjal bahubaliyum allu arjun movieyum maatramalle ullu...athil valiya kaaryamilla...it will keep on changing....i think th discussion here is not about the malayalam movies which made impact,its about the actors who did other languages and the impact they made like Iruvar or peranbu or dalapathi etc...
athalla malayalam movies cheythittu athu kandulla impact aanenkil no comments...bcos recently minnal murali vazhi tovinoyum impact undakki.. :Laughing:

----------


## Cinemalover

> Athippol malayalikalkku telugu ennu paranjal bahubaliyum allu arjun movieyum maatramalle ullu...athil valiya kaaryamilla...it will keep on changing....i think th discussion here is not about the malayalam movies which made impact,its about the actors who did other languages and the impact they made like Iruvar or peranbu or dalapathi etc...
> athalla malayalam movies cheythittu athu kandulla impact aanenkil no comments...bcos recently minnal murali vazhi tovinoyum impact undakki..


I was replying to what he asked me, not a general comment to the discussion happening here :)

----------


## jithin0471

> Recently nokki allallo malayalam actors undakkiya impact nammal decide cheyyunnathu...fahad okke cheytha malayalam moviesinte basisil ippol nalla opinion varunnundu...but non malayalam movies cheythirikkunnathu vechu nokkumbol oru impactum illa...pushpa aanenkilum velaikkaran aanenkilum...DQ also ok kanmani,kannum kannum,mahanadhi okke vechu ippol ullavaril best ennu parayaamenkilum atra valiya impact undakkunnathai thonniyittilla...
> 
> And yes..if you talk about the impact they made by malayalam movies fahad did,ofcourse oru valiya fanbase angerkkundu...but what i mentioned is the impact made by other language work...


Anganeyaanengil fine, athu orupakshe dq mathre succeed cheythittullu oru paridhivareyengilum
After big ms and sg..nivin undakumenn vichaarichu after premam and neram through Richie..but Richie backfire cheythu..

Ivdennu poyi,avarde natil acceptance kituka ennu paranjal cheriya kaaryamalla that too main lead aaytu

That was led by Mammootty followed by sg and lal and now DQ is doing his part

----------


## Shankardas

> I was replying to what he asked me, not a general comment to the discussion happening here :)


ok cool...njan aa topicinte startingil thonniya discussion based cheythittaanu...what i feel now a days more than actors...malayalam movies are making impact through film maker like LJP,Dileesh etc...kumbalangi,mahesh,drishyam okke manassilaakkam..ee bangalore days,lucifer okke enthu kandittaanu discussion varunnathennu manassilaakunnilla bcos athilum deserving aaya movies malayalatjil maatram alla vere languagesilum undu.. :Laughing: ..
any way just leaving the topic...

----------


## jithin0471

> The time period matters, and the recent OTT boom helped a lot in garnering viewers across the country. Munnariyippu was released back in 2014, and Bhramaram in 2009, aa time-il Malayalam movies-inu ee level exposure illayirunnu ennu thonnunu, and the absence of OTT platforms & wide release may have affected. It's a fact that Malayalam industry has produced far better movies than Drishyam, Bangalore Days, Premam, Kumbalangi Nights, Lucifer etc., but apart from ardent cinephiles, ivide (Mumbai) residents-inu Malayalam movies ennu paranjal ithokke aanu, My college is filled with people from all across India, and yet, they are just exposed to the recent Malayalam blockbusters.


Hope puzhu and nanpakal can make a difference for mammootty movies too

----------


## Shankardas

> Anganeyaanengil fine, athu orupakshe dq mathre succeed cheythittullu oru paridhivareyengilum
> After big ms and sg..nivin undakumenn vichaarichu after premam and neram through Richie..but Richie backfire cheythu..
> 
> Ivdennu poyi,avarde natil acceptance kituka ennu paranjal cheriya kaaryamalla that too main lead aaytu
> 
> That was led by Mammootty followed by sg and lal and now DQ is doing his part


This is exactly my point...malayalam movies vechu impact ennu parayunnathu atra valiya kaaryam aanennu thonnunnilla...as some one says...jojuvinu vare undu impact..he had shared the comment he got from rajkumar rao after watchinh nayaattu...oru nalal director oru kidu padam cheythu athil nannai abhinaichaal aarkkum kittam..

But veroru languagil poi...abhinaichu...impact undakkuka ennu paranjaal vere level aanu..just leave malayalam actors..minnal muraliyil guru somasundharam undakkiya polulla impact okke just think...athu angerude unbelievebale perfo onnu kondu maatram aanu...kamal hassan,mammootty,lal okke angane ullavar aanu..
fahad fazil pushpayil okke verum comedy aayaanu thonniyathu...cheyyenda kaaryam undairunnilla..
and as u said..ippol ullavaril kurachenkilum better DQ thanne...

----------


## Shankardas

> Hope puzhu and nanpakal can make a difference for mammootty movies too


To be frank i dont think so..bcos the platform they are gonna stream will make a big difference i guess...had it been something like Netflix or Amazone,it would have been made a good impact,but dont think platform like Sonylive make impact...even hotstar polum thonnunnilla...

----------


## jithin0471

> ഇതിൽ നിന്ന് ആ വർഷം അങ്ങ് മാറ്റിയിരുന്നേൽ നല്ല oru ലിസ്റ്റ് ആണു. വർഷം ഒരു സീരിയൽ ലെവൽ movie ആയിട്ടേ തോന്നിയിട്ടുള്ളു


Movie shariyaayrkam, but Pullide athuvareyulla emotional performances inte veroru variant ayrnu athil..i still remember the review of this movie by @Devarajan master.
Hospittalil makan maricha vivaram ariyunna achante expressions ellam never before attempted aaayrnu..athukond aanu listil ulpeduthiye..njan paranjille..mammootty enna nadante acting calibrene  challenge cheythitulla roles aane add cheythitulle irrespective of the quality of the movie

Commercial experiments worth mentioning vere und

Like
1. Black
2. Raajamaanikyam
3. Best actor
4. Shylock
5. Big b
6. Bheeshma
7. Prajapathi
8. Mission 90 days
9. Chattambi nadu
10. Daivathinte swantham cleetus
11. Fireman
12. Kasaba
13. Abrahaaminte santhathikal

----------


## moovybuf

> Movie shariyaayrkam, but Pullide athuvareyulla emotional performances inte veroru variant ayrnu athil..i still remember the review of this movie by @Devarajan master.
> Hospittalil makan maricha vivaram ariyunna achante expressions ellam never before attempted aaayrnu..athukond aanu listil ulpeduthiye..njan paranjille..mammootty enna nadante acting calibrene  challenge cheythitulla roles aane add cheythitulle irrespective of the quality of the movie
> 
> Commercial experiments worth mentioning vere und
> 
> Like
> 1. Black
> 2. Raajamaanikyam
> 3. Best actor
> ...


varshathil standout scene was when he was watching other kids after his child died.. it was scary ..

----------


## jithin0471

> varshathil standout scene was when he was watching other kids after his child died.. it was scary ..


True that..
Orupad never before seen acting moments aa movieyil undaayrnu

----------


## Rachu

> varshathil standout scene was when he was watching other kids after his child died.. it was scary ..


I too felt so.. that intensity in his eyes..  :Scared:

----------


## classic

Varsham superb performance aanu.. and a good movie too.. kurachoodi depth aakkamayirunnu..

Mammookka kk perform cheyyan scope ulla kurach situations undayirunnu athokke kidu aakkukayum cheythu.. kulikkunna scene.. hospital il vech cig valikkunna scene..

Ath pole aa padathil oru legendary dialogue um und.. in fact real life mammookka yum aayi close aayi nilkkunnath..

നിൻ്റെയൊക്കെ വയസ്സാണ് എൻ്റെ എക്സ്പീരിയൻസ്  :Band:

----------


## DAVID007

Legacy of Acting !! An Inspiration to all of them who are passionate about cinema ... Still he's hunger for cinema

----------


## jithin0471

> Legacy of Acting !! An Inspiration to all of them who are passionate about cinema ... Still he's hunger for cinema


Should promote this posture to maximum people with the same caption

----------


## shenoy

> Legacy of Acting !! An Inspiration to all of them who are passionate about cinema ... Still he's hunger for cinema


Repeatation തോന്നാത്ത വിധം അഭിനയിക്കുക എന്നത് ഇവിടെ എത്ര നടന്മാർക്ക് സാധിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട് എന്ന ഒരു ചർച്ച എന്നെങ്കിലും മലയാള സിനിമാലോകത്ത് നടന്നിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ..!

കാലം, മമ്മൂട്ടിയെന്ന പ്രതിഭയെ retro ആയി നമുക്കൊക്കെ ഇനിയും കാട്ടിത്തരും. ചില്ലറ കയ്യിലിരിപ്പൊന്നുമല്ല ചെങ്ങായിക്ക്.😍

----------


## classic

:Band:   :Band: 




> Legacy of Acting !! An Inspiration to all of them who are passionate about cinema ... Still he's hunger for cinema

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## DAVID007

ആർത്തിയാണ് !!!.കാശിനോടല്ല, സിനിമയോട് !!!!

----------


## classic

No Peranbu & ABS 2 times?




> ആർത്തിയാണ് !!!.കാശിനോടല്ല, സിനിമയോട് !!!!

----------


## PRG

> ആർത്തിയാണ് !!!.കാശിനോടല്ല, സിനിമയോട് !!!!


Lalettante koode onnu undakkamo just for a comparison may ore lookavum lalettan

----------


## classic

Lalettante oru 5 years gap vech nokkiyal getup marunna padangal kaanaam.. athippo ore getup venda padangalanel polum pulli getup mattiyirikkum  :Biggrin: 

Mohanlal nu varunna mattam mathrame character num indavulloo enn saaram..




> Lalettante koode onnu undakkamo just for a comparison may ore lookavum lalettan

----------


## jithin0471

Oru pakse oro generationileyum young bloodsumaayi, avarkum equal space koduthu kondulla movies etavum kooduthal cheythitullath mammootty aayrkumo

Ente ormayil ninnulla list aanu, please add if any
1. Arapetta kittiya gramathil
2. Newdelhi
3. Nairsab
4. Sangham
5. Sainyam
6. Valyettan
7. Unda
8. Bheeshma

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## veiwer

my humble opinion is that both big M s production houses should give chances to new talents by inviting application like short films, or film plots

----------


## Rachu

> Oru pakse oro generationileyum young bloodsumaayi, avarkum equal space koduthu kondulla movies etavum kooduthal cheythitullath mammootty aayrkumo
> 
> Ente ormayil ninnulla list aanu, please add if any
> 1. Arapetta kittiya gramathil
> 2. Newdelhi
> 3. Nairsab
> 4. Sangham
> 5. Sainyam
> 6. Valyettan
> ...


Pathinettaam padi..  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Raja Sha

> Lalettante koode onnu undakkamo just for a comparison may ore lookavum lalettan


Aana vaa polikkunna pole annan vaa polikkanam ennu parayaruth

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> 


Nanpakalinte teaser DQ nte channel il idunnathinu pakaram ithinu oru channel create cheythu athil idanam ayirunnu.

----------


## classic

Mammootty:

Business - 0%
Acting - 100%

Ini ippo athil maattam varuthiyitt enth kittananu? Let him focus on acting rather than business & marketing..




> Nanpakalinte teaser DQ nte channel il idunnathinu pakaram ithinu oru channel create cheythu athil idanam ayirunnu.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Mammootty:
> 
> Business - 0%
> Acting - 100%
> 
> Ini ippo athil maattam varuthiyitt enth kittananu? Let him focus on acting rather than business & marketing..


It's not about business. Munpu playhouse thudangiyathu pole alla... Mammootty Kampany yude aadya randu padangal thanne ee venture ne kurichu oru good vibes aanu tharunnathu... Wayfarer okke pole mikacha cinemakale financial constraints illathe  prolsahippikkan ulla oru attempt enna nilayil! (unlike ashirvad which attempts only for money making and stardom building)
So logoyum perum okke aayi company launch cheythu aadyathe product nte teaser irakkumbol athu athinte identity yil thanne cheyyanjathu kandappol oru budhimuttu... Athreyullu!

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Achayanthanni

> 


Real spirit of acting
Salute

Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Band: 



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Dennis Joseph  :salut: 

New Delhi  :Clap: 

In many ways, Bheeshmaparvam is the 21st century version of New Delhi..




> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## verutheorumanushyan

> Dennis Joseph 
> 
> New Delhi 
> 
> In many ways, Bheeshmaparvam is the 21st century version of New Delhi..


Felt that Bheeshmaparvam had scenes as homage to Newdelhi. The walker/crutches that Michael uses in the end is the same as GK and the way he operates, like by sending his gang, also same.

----------


## classic

Bheeshmaparvam = (Mixed adptation of) Mahabharatha + God Father + New Delhi + Big B




> Felt that Bheeshmaparvam had scenes as homage to Newdelhi. The walker/crutches that Michael uses in the end is the same as GK and the way he operates, like by sending his gang, also same.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Dennis Joseph 
> 
> New Delhi 
> 
> In many ways, Bheeshmaparvam is the 21st century version of New Delhi..


Yes i also felt so

----------


## classic

Njan pakshe cinema yile content nekkal kooduthal refer cheythath Mammookka movie yude BO status aanu.. Both movies became ATBB (in New Delhi's case - IH) when people started to question the BO power of Mammootty..




> Yes i also felt so

----------


## BASH1982

> Njan pakshe cinema yile content nekkal kooduthal refer cheythath Mammookka movie yude BO status aanu.. Both movies became ATBB (in New Delhi's case - IH) when people started to question the BO power of Mammootty..


New Delhi timil enthu Bo issue
Avanazhi ih
Vartha BB
Thaniyavarthanam snehamulla simham pole hits vere
Ikkayum avanazhi producerumayittulla issue exaggerate cheythu prashnam akkiyayha
Saj production sajan annu more powerful arunnu ippozhathe Antony onnum onnumalla pulliye vechu nikkumbo angane oral mammooty enna Peru ini malayalam filmil undakilla ennu velluvilichal pinne survive cheyyan padanu

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## rajavu

> New Delhi timil enthu Bo issue
> Avanazhi ih
> Vartha BB
> Thaniyavarthanam snehamulla simham pole hits vere
> Ikkayum avanazhi producerumayittulla issue exaggerate cheythu prashnam akkiyayha
> Saj production sajan annu more powerful arunnu ippozhathe Antony onnum onnumalla pulliye vechu nikkumbo angane oral mammooty enna Peru ini malayalam filmil undakilla ennu velluvilichal pinne survive cheyyan padanu


Exactly bro, I still cant understand why people seems to exaggerate the New Delhi issue so much because if you look at ikka's 1986 line up and all , there were many hits and blockbusters. Even when people talk about CBI3, they forget that it was just the year before that he gave Chronic Batchelor which was a blockbuster. The only year I felt he was a bit down was in 1999 where he had many of his movies becoming just average and only hit was Thachiledathu. And then in 2000 we had Arayannangal hit, Valyettan BB, dadasahib again hit . 2001 he had rakshasarajavu another hit . And Dubai , the movie was in shelves for long and didnt get a proper release plus the budget all contributed to its failure. And between 2000 and 2003, he also acted in many Tamil movies . The success of Anandham, Kandukondein Kandukondein . And in 2001 Ananandham was one of the biggest hits in TN and it got the state award. Lean patches were there in every actors career. Probably the leanest patch in Ikka's career was between 2010 and 2020 where did not get a ATBB or IH. And i think it could be more attributed to the fact that Mammootty was more interested towards getting new names in the industry . Some how most of them did not click. Think about if Mammotty had said ok to Drishyam and Mohanlal didnt act in the same. Lal's career would have gone through the similar phase.

----------


## ShahSM

> 





> 


ഇതൊക്കെയെന്താ പരിപാടി?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ഇതൊക്കെയെന്താ പരിപാടി?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


1st one old pic..Amma meeting alle...2nd I think director sohanlal marriage reception

----------


## classic

Siddique nte thalayum idavela babu nte vayaryum kandappozha pazhaya foto aanenn manassilaye.

Mammookka as usual annum innum oru pole..




> 1st one old pic..Amma meeting alle...2nd I think director sohanlal marriage reception

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Siddique nte thalayum idavela babu nte vayaryum kandappozha pazhaya foto aanenn manassilaye.
> 
> Mammookka as usual annum innum oru pole..


Nithyaharitha naykan :Urgreat:

----------


## classic

Watched gaanagandharvan till half.. Enthoru thallippoli padam.. parippuvada & b class. Pisharadi okke ini jeevithathil direction panikk povaruth..

Ithokke theatre il ninn munne poyi kandavarokke bheeshma kandappol emotional aayikkanum..

----------


## classic

Cheriyoru thiruthund.. pakuthi aayappol Pishu direction onn set aayi.. avidunn angott watchable aayirunnu..




> Watched gaanagandharvan till half.. Enthoru thallippoli padam.. parippuvada & b class. Pisharadi okke ini jeevithathil direction panikk povaruth..
> 
> Ithokke theatre il ninn munne poyi kandavarokke bheeshma kandappol emotional aayikkanum..

----------


## DAVID007

> Watched gaanagandharvan till half.. Enthoru thallippoli padam.. parippuvada & b class. Pisharadi okke ini jeevithathil direction panikk povaruth..
> 
> Ithokke theatre il ninn munne poyi kandavarokke bheeshma kandappol emotional aayikkanum..


FDFS radhayil kandatha...ormippikkalla ente ponno!!! Valla biju menono jayaramo cheyyenda film aayirunnu mammukkayku onnum cheyyanilla, Ikkaye pole oru actore kayyil kittiyittu pishu veruthe nashippichu. Pinne koodeyulla white&white nu kaai nanayathe meen pidikkanulla oru kunju parippuvada athaanu GG. Ennalum mammukkayku nice aayittu ozhivakkamayirunnu. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Pishu must issue an apology to the fans of Mammootty & cinema.. First half okke athrayum amateurish aayirunnu.. Mammookkayude pazhaya look..  :Hoennekollu: 

Ithilum kaanaan rasam undayene Pishu ee cinema yude story chumma parayukayanel.. He doesnt have any cinematic vision..




> FDFS radhayil kandatha...ormippikkalla ente ponno!!! Valla biju menono jayaramo cheyyenda film aayirunnu mammukkayku onnum cheyyanilla, Ikkaye pole oru actore kayyil kittiyittu pishu veruthe nashippichu. Pinne koodeyulla white&white nu kaai nanayathe meen pidikkanulla oru kunju parippuvada athaanu GG. Ennalum mammukkayku nice aayittu ozhivakkamayirunnu. 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## ShawnPaul

> Pishu must issue an apology to the fans of Mammootty & cinema.. First half okke athrayum amateurish aayirunnu.. Mammookkayude pazhaya look.. 
> 
> Ithilum kaanaan rasam undayene Pishu ee cinema yude story chumma parayukayanel.. He doesnt have any cinematic vision..


E pishu always with ikka now... where ever ikka goes pishu is there... anyone knows,why pishu with ikka now in all functions?..some gossips says he will hear story 1st then ikka...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> E pishu always with ikka now... where ever ikka goes pishu is there... anyone knows,why pishu with ikka now in all functions?..some gossips says he will hear story 1st then ikka...


pishu likes to learn a lot of things from mammookka ..he told in an interview its a learning experience traveling or having a discussion with him u will always learn something new ...life experience etc....kootathil oru date um opikaaam for next movie  :Smile:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

:Read:

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## BASH1982

> Exactly bro, I still cant understand why people seems to exaggerate the New Delhi issue so much because if you look at ikka's 1986 line up and all , there were many hits and blockbusters. Even when people talk about CBI3, they forget that it was just the year before that he gave Chronic Batchelor which was a blockbuster. The only year I felt he was a bit down was in 1999 where he had many of his movies becoming just average and only hit was Thachiledathu. And then in 2000 we had Arayannangal hit, Valyettan BB, dadasahib again hit . 2001 he had rakshasarajavu another hit . And Dubai , the movie was in shelves for long and didnt get a proper release plus the budget all contributed to its failure. And between 2000 and 2003, he also acted in many Tamil movies . The success of Anandham, Kandukondein Kandukondein . And in 2001 Ananandham was one of the biggest hits in TN and it got the state award. Lean patches were there in every actors career. Probably the leanest patch in Ikka's career was between 2010 and 2020 where did not get a ATBB or IH. And i think it could be more attributed to the fact that Mammootty was more interested towards getting new names in the industry . Some how most of them did not click. Think about if Mammotty had said ok to Drishyam and Mohanlal didnt act in the same. Lal's career would have gone through the similar phase.


Yes 1999
As a fan ithra depressed Aya kalam vere undayittilla mammooty movie arudeyum primary choice polum allarunna kalam
Thirichu varumennu ottum prathheekshichilla vallyettan vannathode scene mari

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Yes 1999
> As a fan ithra depressed Aya kalam vere undayittilla mammooty movie arudeyum primary choice polum allarunna kalam
> Thirichu varumennu ottum prathheekshichilla vallyettan vannathode scene mari


Ente pre degree time aayirunnu (98 - 2000). Hari Krishnanu shesham vannathellam gundu... Collegil okke Ikkayude padam irangiyal classile piller ente thalayil kayarumayirunnu.. Ettan annu motham BB's thannukondirunna kalam... Valyettan enna BB varunnathu vare ithu thudarnnu...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Yes 1999
> As a fan ithra depressed Aya kalam vere undayittilla mammooty movie arudeyum primary choice polum allarunna kalam
> Thirichu varumennu ottum prathheekshichilla vallyettan vannathode scene mari


Yes 1999 year superhit thachu chundan and Hit godman bhaaki oke flop aayi ...godman nalle initial eduthu 

The Godman
Stalin Sivadas
Megham	
Thachiledathu Chundan
Ezhupunna Tharakan	
Prem Poojari
Pallavur Devanarayanan

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Yes 1999 year superhit thachu chundan and Hit godman bhaaki oke flop aayi ...godman nalle initial eduthu 
> 
> The Godman
> Stalin Sivadas
> Megham    
> Thachiledathu Chundan
> Ezhupunna Tharakan    
> Prem Poojari
> Pallavur Devanarayanan


Oru Lohi padavum undayirunnu ee timil before Narasimham... Thachiledathu Chundan SH aayenkilum, oru BB vannathu Valyettan vannapolaanu...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Oru Lohi padavum undayirunnu ee timil before Narasimham... Thachiledathu Chundan SH aayenkilum, oru BB vannathu Valyettan vannapolaanu...


lohi padam arangalude veedu alle athu year 2000 aayirinnu ....narasimham kazhinyaa release cheythethu lohi padam march i think ..

Yes BB valayetten thanne aayuiirinnu..festival mood..pinne dadasahib superhit movie

----------


## BASH1982

> Oru Lohi padavum undayirunnu ee timil before Narasimham... Thachiledathu Chundan SH aayenkilum, oru BB vannathu Valyettan vannapolaanu...


Arayannangalude Veedu
Chundan okke vijayamayittum valiya effect onnumillarunnu ake aswasam avanazhi re release arunnu

----------


## Tigerbasskool

ഓഡിയന്*സിനെ അങ്ങനെ ആക്ഷേപിക്കരുത്; ബോധപൂര്*വം ഡീഗ്രേഡ് ചെയ്ത സിനിമകളുണ്ടെങ്കില്* ഉറപ്പായും അതിന് തിരിച്ചുവരാന്* സാധിക്കും: മമ്മൂട്ടി

മാസ്സെന്നും ക്ലാസെന്നും പറഞ്ഞ് രണ്ട് രീതിയില്* സിനിമയെ അടയാളപ്പെടുത്താറുണ്ടല്ലോയെന്നും മാസ്സ് എന്ന് പറയുന്നത് എപ്പോഴും ഫാന്*സിന് വേണ്ടി മാത്രം ഉണ്ടാകുന്ന സിനിമയാണോ എന്ന ചോദ്യത്തിന് അങ്ങനെ അല്ല എന്നും സിനിമ കാണാന്* വരുന്നവര്* എല്ലാവരും സിനിമാ ഫാന്*സ് ആണെന്നുമായിരുന്നു മമ്മുട്ടിയുടെ മറുപടി.

സിനിമ കാണാന്* വരുന്നവര്* എല്ലാവരും സിനിമാ ഫാന്*സ് ആണ്. ഒരാളുടെ ഫാന്*സ് മറ്റേയാളുടെ ഫാന്*സ് അല്ലല്ലോയെന്നും മമ്മൂട്ടി ചോദിക്കുന്നു. എല്ലാ സിനിമകളും എല്ലാവരും അവരവരുടേതായ രീതിയില്* ആസ്വദിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്. നമ്മള്* ഓരോ തരത്തില്* ആളുകളെ തരംതിരിക്കേണ്ടതില്ല. അത്തരത്തില്* ഓഡിയന്*സിനെ നമ്മള്* അങ്ങനെ ആക്ഷേപിക്കരുതെന്നും മമ്മൂട്ടി പറഞ്ഞു.

മാസ്സ് സിനിമയും ക്ലാസ് സിനിമയും ഒക്കെ ആസ്വദിക്കുന്നവരുണ്ട്. ഇത് രണ്ടും ആസ്വദിക്കുന്നവരും ഉണ്ട്. ശരിക്കും സിനിമ തിയേറ്ററില്* വന്ന് കാണുകയും സിനിമയെ വിജയിപ്പിക്കുകയും ചെയ്യുന്നവര്*ക്ക് അങ്ങനെയൊന്നും ഉണ്ടെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നില്ല. അവരുടെ ഒരു ഫേവറൈറ്റ് ആക്ടര്* ഉണ്ടാകും. നമുക്കും ഫേവറൈറ്റ് ആയിട്ടുള്ള കാര്യങ്ങളില്ലേ, മമ്മൂട്ടി ചോദിച്ചു.

വിശാലമായ അര്*ത്ഥത്തില്* സിനിമ കാണാന്* വരുന്ന ആള്*ക്കാരെ ഒരു ചെറുവിഭാഗം വരുന്ന ആള്*ക്കാര്* അവരുടെ അഭിപ്രായങ്ങളും ഡീഗ്രേഡിങ്ങും വഴി സ്വാധീനിക്കുന്നില്ലേ എന്ന ചോദ്യത്തിന് അത്തരത്തില്* സ്വാധീനിക്കപ്പെടുന്നതും ഒരു ചെറിയ വിഭാഗമാണെന്നായിരുന്നു മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ മറുപടി.

ഒന്നോ രണ്ടോ പേര്* ഒരു കമന്റ് പറയുന്നതൊന്നും ആരും ശ്രദ്ധിക്കില്ല. പത്ത് പേര്* പറഞ്ഞാലും ഇത് പതിനൊന്നാമത് കാണുന്നവര്* ഈ പറഞ്ഞപോലെയൊന്നും അല്ലല്ലോ എന്ന് പറയില്ലേ. ബോധപൂര്*വം ഏതെങ്കിലും സിനിമയെ ഡീഗ്രേഡ് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടെങ്കില്* ഉറപ്പായും അതിന് തിരിച്ചുവരാന്* കഴിയും. പിന്നെ വിമര്*ശനങ്ങളും നിരൂപണങ്ങളും ഒക്കെ പണ്ടും ഉണ്ടല്ലോ, മമ്മൂട്ടി പറഞ്ഞു.

വിമര്*ശനം, നിരൂപണം എന്നതിനും അപ്പുറത്തേക്ക് ഒരു സിനിമയെ നശിപ്പിക്കുക എന്ന അര്*ത്ഥത്തിലേക്ക് ആ വിമര്*ശനം നീണ്ടു പോകുന്നതിനെ എങ്ങനെയാണ് കാണുന്നതെന്നും ആറാട്ട്, മരയ്ക്കാര്* പോലുള്ള സിനിമകളുടെ കാര്യം മമ്മൂക്കയ്ക്ക് അറിയാമല്ലോ എന്ന ചോദ്യത്തിന്

സിനിമയെ നശിപ്പിക്കുന്ന രീതിയിലേക്ക് വിമര്*ശനങ്ങള്* നീണ്ടുപോകുന്നതിനേയും ഇത്തരത്തിലുള്ള കാര്യങ്ങള്* ബോധപൂര്*വം ചെയ്യുന്നതിനോടും യോജിപ്പില്ലെന്നായിരുന്നു മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ മറുപടി.  അത് സിനിമയെ ബാധിക്കും. ബോധപൂര്*വം ചെയ്യുന്നത് ഒരു തെറ്റാണ്. അതിനെ ന്യായീകരിക്കില്ല. മനപൂര്*വം ഒന്നിനെ മോശമാണെന്ന് പറയുന്നത് നല്ല കാര്യമല്ല. പിന്നെ അഭിപ്രായം എല്ലാവര്*ക്കും പറയാം. അത് പറ്റില്ലെന്ന് പറയാന്* കഴിയില്ല. എന്നാല്* പറയുന്ന അഭിപ്രായം ശരിയല്ലെന്ന് വേണമെങ്കില്* നമുക്ക് പറയാന്* സാധിക്കും, മമ്മൂട്ടി പറഞ്ഞു

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## classic

Uff.. 🔥 Mammookka's 4 news releases even better than some actor's entire acting career..  :Clap: 




>

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## advaithh09

Ad shoot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Identity

A must watch for all Ikka fans.. Goosebumps guaranteed.  :Namichu: 

https://youtu.be/Il7ZX__-sXA

*The Indomitable Thespian | Tribute to Mammootty | Full Video | Pranav Sri Prasad | RCM Promo & Remix*

----------


## twist369

> Ad shoot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First pic kandpol karuthi basker the rascal timele pic aanennu

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> A must watch for all Ikka fans.. Goosebumps guaranteed. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Il7ZX__-sXA
> 
> *The Indomitable Thespian | Tribute to Mammootty | Full Video | Pranav Sri Prasad | RCM Promo & Remix*


Subtitle add ചെയ്യാൻ പറ അവരോട്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

> A must watch for all Ikka fans.. Goosebumps guaranteed. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Il7ZX__-sXA
> 
> *The Indomitable Thespian | Tribute to Mammootty | Full Video | Pranav Sri Prasad | RCM Promo & Remix*



just watched.. superb one

----------


## DAVID007

> A must watch for all Ikka fans.. Goosebumps guaranteed. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Il7ZX__-sXA
> 
> *The Indomitable Thespian | Tribute to Mammootty | Full Video | Pranav Sri Prasad | RCM Promo & Remix*


Onnum parayaanilla chumma 🔥🔥🔥. His versatility:salute:

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> A must watch for all Ikka fans.. Goosebumps guaranteed. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Il7ZX__-sXA
> 
> *The Indomitable Thespian | Tribute to Mammootty | Full Video | Pranav Sri Prasad | RCM Promo & Remix*


Kidu... Innale kandirunu... Goosebumps...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> A must watch for all Ikka fans.. Goosebumps guaranteed. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Il7ZX__-sXA
> 
> *The Indomitable Thespian | Tribute to Mammootty | Full Video | Pranav Sri Prasad | RCM Promo & Remix*


Mindblowing....nalle pole hardwork cheythitu undu ee video cheyaan...rcm pranav sri  :salut:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> A must watch for all Ikka fans.. Goosebumps guaranteed. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Il7ZX__-sXA
> 
> *The Indomitable Thespian | Tribute to Mammootty | Full Video | Pranav Sri Prasad | RCM Promo & Remix*


Awesome.. :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*History Was Wrong!!*

*Powerful People Make Places Powerful����*

*#MegastarMammootty #BheeshmaParvam  

*https://twitter.com/i/status/1507615392419631104

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> A must watch for all Ikka fans.. Goosebumps guaranteed. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Il7ZX__-sXA
> 
> *The Indomitable Thespian | Tribute to Mammootty | Full Video | Pranav Sri Prasad | RCM Promo & Remix*


ഇത്രയും വ്യത്യസ്ത കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ ഇത്ര വ്യത്യസ്തമായി അവതരിപ്പിച്ച ഒരു നടൻ ലോക സിനിമയിൽ ഉണ്ടോ എന്ന് സംശയം

Range....flexibility എന്നൊക്കെ പറയുന്നത് ഇതാണ്.

ഒരിക്കലും complete ആവാത്ത ഇന്നും പുതിയ അഭിനയ തലങ്ങൾ അന്വേഷിക്കുന്ന മഹാ നടൻ.

നാളെയും മമ്മൂക്ക പ്രേക്ഷകർക്കു വിസ്മയം ഒരുക്കും എന്ന് ഉറപ്പിച്ചു പറയാം. 

ഇതാണ് നടൻ.....ഞങ്ങൾ പറഞ്ഞ നടൻ

ഇത് പോലെ ഒരു നടൻ്റെ ഫാൻ ആയതിൽ   അഭിമാനം മാത്രം

----------


## Rachu

> A must watch for all Ikka fans.. Goosebumps guaranteed. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Il7ZX__-sXA
> 
> *The Indomitable Thespian | Tribute to Mammootty | Full Video | Pranav Sri Prasad | RCM Promo & Remix*


Onnum parayaanilla... such versatility... goosebumps :Wub:   :Kiss:

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Thevalliparamban

> A must watch for all Ikka fans.. Goosebumps guaranteed. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Il7ZX__-sXA
> 
> *The Indomitable Thespian | Tribute to Mammootty | Full Video | Pranav Sri Prasad | RCM Promo & Remix*


Aa chandrachooda songinte selection and  placement kidilan aayi. The Patriarch enna titleum mammookkayum as sinful koode varumbol.... goosebumps!!
Repeat mode!

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Mammootty*
*@mammukka*
* · 9m*
*Happy Birthday Dear @AlwaysRamCharan ! Wishing you a great year ahead.*

*Congrats on the Terrific Success of @RRRMovie , Hearing great things.*

*Stay Blessed.*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *Mammootty*
> *@mammukka*
> * · 9m*
> *Happy Birthday Dear @AlwaysRamCharan ! Wishing you a great year ahead.*
> 
> *Congrats on the Terrific Success of @RRRMovie , Hearing great things.*
> 
> *Stay Blessed.*


Ikka ee size edukathath Aanallo... Ettan aanu Pinneyum wish cheyyarullath....ikka's Social media team ippo nalla active aanu...  :Good: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Madhupal about Mammootty:
https://fb.watch/c2w1rS4NzK/

Aa Pishu num Sethu num Sarreth num okke date kodukkunnathonu pakaram Madhupal ne pole talented filmmakers nu date koduthirunnel..

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## advaithh09

> 


🤩🤩🤩
Latest aano ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> 🤩🤩🤩
> Latest aano ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2019 -Mamankam promotional event.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 朗朗朗
> Latest aano ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


old pic from an event

----------


## advaithh09

> 2019 -Mamankam promotional event.


purakil aarum mask vechittilla, ente bhagathum thettond, njan chothikan paadillarnu  :Ayyo:  :Tomato:

----------


## DAVID007



----------


## classic

Wrong character pic from paleri manikyam and then 9 pics are too less for Mammookka, should at the least be 36..




>

----------


## singam



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Ee video ippol kandatheyullu...

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Wrong character pic from paleri manikyam and then 9 pics are too less for Mammookka, should at the least be 36..


I think you missed the point. Diversity of chirikal.... Athaanu karyam!

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

new ad

https://twitter.com/i/status/1510833392627388416

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Mike

https://youtu.be/rbCKvu_uMF4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

Mammootty — The Discreet Masculine Charm


The star persona of Mammootty was always associated with a certain kind of masculine imagination. The protagonist roles he played in his formative years were predominantly tough and masculine often in the tragic mode, a man of action who takes charge of his own destiny.



How does one summarize or describe the oeuvre and persona of an actor like Mammootty whose career spans more than four decades and four hundred films, and who is still going strong? The variety of roles he has essayed, the diverse acting modes and speech styles he has experimented with, and the untiring efforts he puts into each role, are phenomenal to say the least. Most importantly for an actor, he still looks fresh and young, ever ready for new makeovers and more challenging roles. Just take a look at some of the stunning performances of his in the last decades. Who among his peers would have been as equally at ease to play such majestic roles such as YS Rajasekhara Reddy in _Yathra (2019), the valiant fighter in Pazhassi Raja (2009) on the one hand, and also the weary gulf migrant Narayanan in Pathemari (2015), the serial killer in Munnariyippu (2014), the meek sub inspector fighting terrorists in Unda (2019) and the hapless father in Peranbu (2019) on the other? A rare and unique combination of magnetic personality, physical charm, longevity of career, diversity of roles and ever-increasing popularity — all make Mammootty one of the greatest actors in Indian cinema._
_ Mammootty’s debut in a major role was in KG George’s Mela in 1980; but for a brief appearance in Anubhavangal Paalichakal (1971), his other attempts never reached the screen. He entered the scene when major actors of the earlier era were at the fag end of their careers: Sathyan, the iconic actor of the earlier generation, had met with an early death and Prem Nazir’s evergreen image was beginning to fade. An array of young actors like Sukumaran, Sudheer, Vincent, Raghavan, Gopi and Ratheesh were making their presence felt, bringing in fresh energy and vigour to the screen. In 1980, the career of another rising action hero, Jayan came to an abrupt and tragic end in an accident. 



_
Mela (1980)This was the scene when both Mammootty and Mohanlal entered it in the early 80’s. But it was the decade when the Malayalam film industry was witnessing a huge jump in terms of production: from around 80 films a year in the previous decade it rose to more than 110, averaging about 2 new releases every week! It was also a period when gulf remittance to Kerala was on the rise, spurring film production and the growth of exhibition halls. In terms of content, treatment and themes too, this decade proved to be very prolific: films of all kinds — ‘art’, ‘middle’ and ‘commercial’ — and genres — suspense thrillers, family dramas, northern ballads, socials, films based on contemporary events and politics etc. — were being made. All this created a vibrant industry atmosphere that encouraged experimentation with daring themes, introduction of new techniques and technologies, and the entry of more and more new talents: scenarists, directors and technicians, as well as producers. Rise in production figures, expanding market and thematic variety, gave more leeway for existing actors to experiment with diverse roles, even while offering opportunities to new artists. Entering the scene at such a high point in Malayalam film industry, a hardworking actor like Mammootty had ample opportunities to hone his skills, connect with the audience, and to entrench himself as a star in the industry and as an actor in popular imagination.
In his first decade itself, Mammootty had the opportunity to work with all the important filmmakers from different generations, and in diverse categories and genres. His directors ranged from already established masters of the time like A Vincent, KS Sethumadhavan, PN Menon, to contemporary hitmakers like Joshiy, Sasikumar, Sreekumaran Thampi, IV Sasi, PG Viswambharan, M Krishnan Nair, Hariharan, Fazil, Priyadarshan and Sathyan Anthikad. Apart from them, he also acted in the films of ‘middle cinema’ auteurs like KG George, Bharathan, Mohan, Padmarajan, and Siby Malayil and in art films made by Adoor Gopalakrishnan, TV Chandran, Pavithran, KP Kumaran and later Shaji N Karun. So much so that in the very first decade of his entry, he had acted in more than 200 films in all conceivable genres — socials, family dramas, mystery thrillers, ghost stories, period films, art films, and also some light comedies. By the end of the decade, he had established himself as a very dependable and successful star with an acting style of his own. 

Even in the 1990s when the entry of television rocked the film industry by capturing its most favourite and popular thematic terrains, and hitting the box office by bringing visual entertainment to the audiences’ homes, the popularity and stardom of Mammootty continued to grow.  Actually, in the case of both Mammootty and Mohanlal the coming of television was a blessing in disguise. Though television captured the most important segment of the movie market — the ‘family audience’, as far as its entertainment content was concerned, it predominantly depended on cinema for its films, songs, comedy scenes, clips and the umpteen parodies based on that. Such ‘splintering of the huge silver screen whose pieces fell into individual homes’ (as Kamal Swaroop once described the coming of television into homes) in fact gave a second life and new platform to the films of the reigning film stars through telecast, further entrenching their star image in public mind and boosting their fan base.




Aa Raathri (1983)The burgeoning popularity of Mammootty as an actor and his pre-eminence within the industry are evident from the fact that he acted in as many as 220 films in the 1980s. From 1983 to 1986, he acted in about 35 films every year!  In the next decades, along with the general decline in film production, Mammootty films also came down to an average of around 55 films a year. It was also a period when production, turnover and also the number of theatres were on the wane. If the 1990s saw a more mature Mammootty performing with greater ease and in a variety of roles, in the post-millennium years his persona has assumed greater gravitas and grace. A host of young ‘newgen’ actors were entering the field in the last decades, and superstars like Mammootty and Mohanlal becoming more selective in their choice of roles and films, and so, figuring mostly in mega productions. But even in the so-called ‘newgen’ films one can see the glare and shadows of these super stars — in the form of references, tributes, jokes, imitations or parodies. 
 Through all these ups and downs in the visual media and film industry — the transformation from Black and White to Colour, and later the radical transformation from analog to digital, the coming of television and later social media and OTT platforms — Mammootty the actor and star has grown and evolved. As Joshiy, the director with whom Mammootty has done most number of films, rightly says, “Mammootty is changing with the times. He is growing with the times. That is why he is the king even after 20 years.”
*Evolution of an Actor** In many ways, K G George could be considered a mentor of sorts in moulding Mammootty the actor and his future persona. Mammootty played major roles in almost all KG George films, and the earliest ones — Mela (1980) and Yavanika(1982) could in many ways, be considered as foundational to his later career. Though he is not the main protagonist in both films, his role was crucial and pivotal to the narrative. In Mela he plays the role of a young circus motorist (Vijayan). Rebellious and independent, he dares the circus manager and stands up for his abused friend, the dwarf-clown and his wife. Eventually, the clown commits suicide entrusting his wife in the hands of his friend and protector. In Yavanika, a crime thriller set in a drama troupe, Mammootty plays the role of a cop investigating into the murder of a tablaist in the troupe. In this role, he was noted for his energetic screen presence and controlled yet powerful acting. In most of the films that followed, one can see both these character-types and role models — that of the protector of the weak and women, and as the enforcer of Law — being elaborated in various guises, diverse situations and different milieus.  Apart from KG George, it was in the films of Joshiy and IV Sasi that Mammootty  played most roles, especially in the 1980s. The Joshiy-Mammootty partnership extends over 30 films, from Aa Rathri (1983) to Nasrani (2007), and that with IV Sasi from Thrishna (1981) to Balram vs Tharadas (2006).* 
*In many of the Joshiy films in the 80’s, Mammootty plays the role of the family man who is caught in domestic and marital conflicts of different kinds. The same period witnessed an array of films on the same lines like Rugma (1983), Sandharbham, Mangalam Nerunnu (1984), Muhurtham 11.30nu, Eeran Sandhya, Makan ente Makan, Thammil Thammil, Anubandham, Yathra, Nirakkoottu Avidathepole Ivideyum (all in 1985) etc, strengthening Mammootty’s fan base among the female audience. Anthropologists Filippo Osella and Caroline Osella (Men and Masculinities in South India, Anthem Press, 2006), who studied about Malayalee masculine imaginations and their movie heroes, observe that “Mammootty’s family tragedies provoke welcome tears and endear him to those older women who are looking in a hero for a competent mature man: a good father, a fascinating husband, a masterful figure in the family”. Soon, too many films of the same genre led to a series of box office failures.  This is how Joshiy recounts the period: “That was also the time Mammootty, Baby Shalini and the briefcase were a common factor in all Malayalam films. I had started the trend, but every filmmaker in Kerala followed suit: Mammootty, Baby Shalini and the briefcase!”. But both the director and the star soon broke the jinx and recast themselves into new stories and roles.



*
Mathilukal (1990)IV Sasi, the most commercially successful director of the decade, also cast Mammootty in superhit films, many of which were also multi-starrers: it  includes _Thrishna (1981), John Jaffer Janardhanan, Innallenkil Naale   (1982), Ee Nadu (1982), Athirathram, Aalkkoottathil Thaniye, Adiyozhukkukal, Aksharangal (1984), Idanilangal, Anubandham, Karimpinpoovinakkare (1985),Vartha,Aavanazhi (1986), Adimakal Udamakal (1987), 1921, Abkari (198, Mrigaya,(1989), Inspector Balram (1992), and 2 (1991). These films, most of them scripted by well-known scenarists like Padmarajan, MT Vasudevan Nair, Lohitadas and T Damodaran (with whom IV Sasi made a series of films based on stories about current events, political corruption and intrigue), also had ensemble cast that included all the prominent actors of the time. Those well-crafted scripts and the company of great actors and directors gave a learning-actor like Mammootty immense opportunities to constantly improve, improvise and reinvent himself._
_By the end of 1980s and the beginning of 1990s, we see the actor persona of Mammootty strongly leaning towards hyper-masculine roles, with a slew of commercially successful and thematically engaging films like Aavanazhi, Arappatta Kettiya Gramathil, Vartha (1986), Kathakku Pinnil, New Delhi (1987), Sangham, Abkari, Oru CBI Diary Kurippu (198 Mrigaya, Mahayanam, Nair Saab, Atharvam, Oru Vadakkan Veeragatha (1989) Iyer the Great, Samrajyam, Kuttettan (1990), Inspector Balram, Amaram, (1991) Kauravar (1992), Dhruvam(1993), Sukrutham (1994), The King (1995) etc. These films expanded and placed Mammootty on to a wider canvas of narratives that portrayed different and more complex shades of masculine power and conflicts. Compared to earlier films, the narrative world of these macho protagonists expanded from the realm of the individual and family, to that of society and nation at large, and the paternal/protector figure turned into an authority figure representing the State. These narratives traversed history and legends, and were animated by various shades of desire, valor, love and troubling questions about corruption in public life and crime. These varied roles successfully combined Mammootty’s stature as an actor and appeal as a star. _ 
_ What distinguished Mammootty the actor was his continuing engagements with films outside the commercial-mainstream that constantly enriched and expanded his repertoire, and brought him critical acclaim and national accolades. Films like Anantharam, Vidheyan, Mathilukal (Adoor Gopalakrishnan), Ponthan Mada, Ormakalundayirikkanam (TV Chandran) used his masculine presence and grace to great artistic effect. If Mammootty elaborated upon the theme of master and slave, domination and violence in Vidheyan, he plays the creative and internal conflicts of a writer who is also a political prisoner in Mathilukal. In Ponthan Mada, he plays the role of a rural peasant, who is a mute witness to the grand history unfolding around him, while in Ormakalundayirikkanam he is a macho political activist, an agent of political revolution and social change.  Though not very comfortable in his comic roles, Mammootty also experimented with light comedies. In films like Sreedharante Onnam Thirumurivu (1987) Golanthara Vartha (1993), Nayam Vyakthamakkunnu (1991) and  Pappayude Swantha Appoos (1992) and Azhakiya Ravanan (1996) his rigid, masculine persona is playfully set to comic effect. The superhit action comedy Rajamanikyam (2002) gave Mammootty a new turn to his comedy roles by hilariously mixing his masculine charm, language delivery skills and superstar charisma._
_ Another feature that distinguishes Mammootty is his ability to embody and voice ‘regionalities’. There are several hit films where he plays the role of a hero belonging to a particular locality/region/milieu, and speaks the respective local lingo. The film titles themselves tag the place, milieu or region to the name of the character: Kottayam Kunjachan, Kizhakkan Pathrose, Ezhupunna Tharakan, Kamath & Kamath, Iyer the Great, Nasrani, Puthan Panam. In these films he embodies local manners and speaks the local dialect with great flourish. While Pranchiyettan & The Saint plays with Trichur lingo, in Rajamanikyam it is the language of people in the Kerala-Tamil Nadu border. His method acting style and his ability to become the character is very much evident in films like Mrigaya, Ponthan Mada, Loudspeaker, Vidheyan, Best Actor, Kutty Srank, Paleri Manikyam etc. While elevating him as a versatile actor, these roles also indicate the pan-Kerala image that he has built up through his career — noted for the flair and even flamboance with which he transmigrates into becoming a Kottayam Christian, a coastal Latin Catholic, a Konkani-brahmin, an Iyer, a Nair karanavar or a Muslim aristocrat. It is something that is evident in the ease with which he has played his roles in other languages: roles as diverse as Ambedkar (Jabbar Patel’s Dr Babasaheb Ambedkar/2000) and YSR (Mahi Raghav’s Yathra/2019) to that of a ruthless don (Mani Ratnam’s Thalapathi /1991) and a hesitant lover (K Balachander’s Azhakan /1991)_
*Mammootty–Mohanlal duo and the Ambivalence of Malayalee Masculinity*
_ It is impossible to talk about Mammootty and his acting career without referring to Mohanlal, the other super star, his friend, competitor and his alter ego. Poet and writer Kalpetta Narayanan refers to them as the Rama and Krishna of Malayalam cinema: one, the upright, powerful, masculine and monogamous family man, and the other the playful, eternal flirt and boy next door, vulnerable, polygamous, lyrical and romantic. While one readily sings and dances around trees, the other is averse to it. These two actors, in a way, also embody the continuation of Sathyan and Prem Nazir — the star-duo of the earlier generation who had the same kind of binary attributes. While Sathyan was the patriarchal, rebellious, manly hero who takes charge, and plays the tragic hero, Nazir was the romantic playboy, evergreen, extremely vulnerable and always lovable. Interestingly, both the actors were accepted and adored by the public.



_
Pranchiyettan & the Saint (2010)Such strange equivalence could be read as the expression of the ambivalence in Malayalee male masculinity — one that is torn between the macho and the tender, the masculine and the feminine, the strong and the vulnerable, the rigid and the flexible, the tragic and the comic. Incapable of making any final choice between the two, Malayalee masculine imagination seems to waver between the two, consciously and subconsciously, and indulges in the possibilities and diverse pleasures they open up through these star-duo. It is a significant coincidence that Mammootty made his first ever film appearance in Sathyan’s last film (_Anubhavangal Paalichakal), and took the mantle from him as it were._ 
_ Another interesting parallel between Mammootty-Mohanlal and Sathyan-Nazir duo relates to combination roles. Both Nazir and Mohanlal revel in playing combination roles and the company of sidekicks. If Nazir was often paired with comedians like Adoor Bhasi, Bahadur etc., Mohanlal has done some of his most memorable roles pairing with Srinivasan and Mukesh (many superhit Sathyan Anthikad and Priyadarshan films). In contrast, in the case of both Sathyan and Mammootty, prominent co-actors or sidekicks are very few and far between. It is as if in their excess of masculine power, they don’t need the other — comic, ludic or perverse — to establish, sustain or magnify their heroism. If at all there are sidekicks or co-actors, they are most often followers or minions (Kuttettan, Sangham, Annan Thampi, Rajamanikyam etc.). They are loners who are capable of reigning over the world and the narrative all on their own. Obviously, it is hasya and sringara rasa that needs the company of vidusakas, while vira rasa can stand alone or only with followers._ 
_ As a lone, masculine hero, age and aging go much more comfortably or convincingly with Mammootty whereas with Mohanlal it often looks odd or a little forced, for we always associate him with youthhood, playfulness, and often childlikeness. For instance, one of the recurring images in Mohanlal films is him, the eternal child, lying on the lap of the mother (usually Kaviyoor Ponnamma) who caresses him. In a Mammootty film, one will seldom find such a scene of blithe innocence, such yearning to return to the womb, or to seek maternal or even feminine refuge. Likewise, while many of Mohanlal films employ impersonation/ misrecognition — the protagonist masquerading as other, or being misunderstood for another — as a recurring trope, one wouldn’t find it in Mammootty films. It is as if his masculine identity and power is not amenable to such trifles._ 
_While Mammootty roles are more often associated with seats of power and authority (State, Court, Executive, Military etc), Mohanlal plays the common man, the one who is in search of security, life, freedom and love. As Osellas observes, if the former plays a grown up, married and responsible man, the latter is more at ease as a reckless lover, unemployed young man. While the concern of one is to control and conquer the world, the other explores and revels in all its uncertainties and accidents. So, while one offers love and invites our identification, we are in awe of the other and look up to him in admiration. While one is a companion and fellow prankster, the other is a protector or guide._ 
_This is how the respondents of the superstars that Osellas interviewed imagine them: “One would want to be able to practice — or imagine oneself — speaking like Mammootty, in a voice that resonates power, warmth and sensuality; one would want to imagine oneself as Mohanlal , singing and romancing a girl; one would aspire to this one’s swaggering gait, that one’s expression of amused disdain. One wants to participate in Lal’s ‘average Malayali’ alter-ego and in Mammootty’s range of recognisable ‘types’ of dominant masculinity, the former’s access to Hindu ‘normality’ and the latter’s access to Muslim exceptionalness.”_
*The Star Persona* 
_Apart from the personality and acting abilities of the actor in question, a star evolves out of a combination or confluence of several factors, many of them accidental or chance happenings. It relates to film-industrial dynamics, power equations between creative, production, marketing and exhibition networks, shifts in technologies, change in audience tastes, influence of other cinemas, etc. Though the rise and fall of all actors depend on all such factors, certain actors, through time, emerge as ‘stars’ and ‘super stars’ depending on their sustained appeal for the audience and industry backing on the one, and star’s own ability to churn out hits by re-inventing oneself.   



_
New Delhi (1987) Like any other star, Mammootty’s career too had its ups and downs. As Joshiy describes it, “That was a time when Mammootty was extremely busy. He would do four shifts a day. Almost all Malayalam films had him in the cast. In the day, he would work three shifts for three films. Then we would meet at 10 pm and shoot till 2 am!..” He continues:  “In 1986, all his films flopped miserably… Many predicted that Mammootty’s days as hero were over, and that hitherto, he would get only supporting roles…In the history of Malayalam cinema, no one has come back as hero after he was down and out.. But it was not to be. Mammootty rewrote history.”
 The star persona of Mammootty was always associated with a certain kind of masculine imagination. The protagonist roles he played in his formative years were predominantly tough and masculine often in the tragic mode, a man of action who takes charge of his own destiny, fights for certain values, controls women and protects family. There are many films in which he plays the family head, elder brother, group or gang leader, don, upright police officer, committed government official, ethical businessman etc — all of which suits and feeds into his persona. Many of the film titles themselves indicate this: _Valyettan (Big Brother), Hitler, Dada Saheb, Rakshasa Rajavu (King of Demons), Pokkiri Raja, Mayavi (The Magician), Prajapathi, Thuruppu Gulan (The Trump Card), Stalin Sivadas, The King, Iyer the Great, Nair Saab, Big B, Pramani (Aristocrat), Rajadhiraja, Shikari, Phantom — all indicating power and authority — physical, social, political or intellectual.  This trend continues up to the present, and even to the OTT era, where he portrays a powerful and just chief minister in the film One (2021)._ 

_ All through his career, he has played authority roles like that of police officers, soldier, advocate, successful businessman, journalist, political leader, community figure head, gang leader etc.  Coming out of family roles, his masculine power expanded into wider realms like the bureaucracy, police or the military (The King, Rakshasa Rajavu, CBI series, Pattalam, Megham, Sainyam, right up to Kasaba(2016) and Unda which could be considered a dark spoof on the rest). The other sites of power include the society, community and milieu, like in Dada Saheb, Dhruvam, Thachiledathu Chundan, Vidheyan, Pramani etc). But there is another set of films — especially in the new millennium — that run parallel to the above featuring him as an ordinary, struggling man  (Dany/2002, Kazhcha/2004, Rappakal/2005, Palunku/2006, Karuttha Pakshikal/2006, Best Actor/2010,Bavuttiyude Namathil/2012,  Immanuel /2013, Kunjananthante Kada/2013, Pathemari/2015 etc). But even here, he remains the upholder of values, protector of the family, the voice of the voiceless, and defender of justice. In the last decades, stories about loss of masculinity itself becomes a theme in some films: if Dany subverts the macho image of Mammootty at various levels, films like Bhargavacharitham Moonam Khandam (2006) and Peranbu is also about the crisis of masculinity. Interestingly, they all tangentially tap on to the Mammootty persona deeply embedded in public minds to poignant effect.  So through time, Mammootty persona has not only embodied and enacted masculine charm, power, desires and fantasies, but also its fears, anxieties and uncertainties. 



_
Rajamanikyam (2005)Another makeover domain was visible in the new millennium, when Mammootty played several light and comic roles in films like _Best Actor/2010, Pranchiettan & The saint/ 2010, Daivathinte Swantham Cleetus/2013, Kadal Kadannu Oru Maathukutty/2013, Proprietors: Kammath & Kammath/ 2013, UtopiayileRajavu/2015, Bhaskar the Rascal / 2015, Thoppil Joppan/2016 , Pullikkaran Staraa / 2017 etc which again draw from the contrast and make-belief contrast between the stereotypical Mammootty and these protagonists._
_ Mammootty had been a consistent and important presence in art cinema too — apart from the films of art filmmakers per se, he has essayed award-winning and critically acclaimed roles in films like Bhoothakannadi (Lohitadas), Thaniyarvathanam (Siby Malayil), and Sukrutham (Harikumar) right up to Peranbu in 2019, thus always expanding and diversifying his repertoire of roles, and challenging himself as an actor. The incisive self-criticism he expresses in many of his acclaimed interviews prove his commitment to the art and also his relentless effort to reinvent himself.  This is also a unique feature that elevates him from other actors of his generation, who tend to get pigeon-holed into certain stereotypes, industry models or generic patterns. As an actor and a star, Mammootty had always tried to transgress these boundaries and to redefine and remake himself. Which is what has always kept him at the top, for so long and for so many._
*Ten Great Performances Of Mammootty*

_Balagopalan in Thaniyavarthanam (Siby Malayil/1987)__Chanthu in Oru Vadakkan Veeragatha – (Hariharan/1989)__Achootty in Amaram   (Bharathan/1991)__Bhaskar Patelar in Vidheyan (Adoor Gopalakrishnan/1994)__Vidyadharan in Bhoothakannadi (Lohitadas/1997)__Dr Ambedkar in Dr Ambedkar in Babasaheb Ambedkar (Jabbar Patel/2000)__Daniel Thompson in Dany (TV Chandran/2001)__Madhavan in Kaazhcha (Blessey/2004)__Kutty Srank in Kutty Srank (Shaji N Karun/2010)__Amudhavan in Peranbu (Ram/ 2019)_
_​_

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## ShahSM

> Mammootty  The Discreet Masculine Charm


കിടുക്കാച്ചി സാധനമാണല്ലോ! ഭീഷ്മക്ക് മുമ്പ് പബ്ലിഷ് ചെയ്തതാണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> കിടുക്കാച്ചി സാധനമാണല്ലോ! ഭീഷ്മക്ക് മുമ്പ് പബ്ലിഷ് ചെയ്തതാണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Last year birthday special I guess..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> കിടുക്കാച്ചി സാധനമാണല്ലോ! ഭീഷ്മക്ക് മുമ്പ് പബ്ലിഷ് ചെയ്തതാണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Ithu nerathe vaayichathu pole thonnunnu... Still kidukkachi thanne...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rbCKvu_uMF4

Katta Ikka fan aaya oru Muthassi...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Correct words..........




> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rbCKvu_uMF4
> 
> Katta Ikka fan aaya oru Muthassi...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Correct words..........


Ikkene Kutta ennu vilikkunna Muthassi.. Hope Ikka will go and see her... Muthassiyude ettavum valiya agrahamaanu Ikkane onnu kaananamennullathu...

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Thevalliparamban

> 


Ithalle anti Christ enna project aayi parayappedunnathu? Negative energy ennokke paranju Sandra Thomas back out cheythu ennu avar thanne paranjathu... 
Athu PF Mathews nu ariyille? Or didn't he make any follow up after that?  LJP athu kazhinju anallo mammookkayumayi Vere padangal cheyyunnathu. 
Or is he making an indirect accusation against The Priest?

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ അടുത്ത് പഠിക്കാന്* പോയി; മൂന്ന് മണിക്കൂറത്തെ അനുഭവം പറഞ്ഞ് ആസിഫ് അലി...


Read more at: https://malayalam.filmibeat.com/feat...al-080466.html

----------


## Tigerbasskool

https://twitter.com/i/status/1512772259953487875

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Ithoru apoorva record thanneyayirikkum... Indiayil maathram world il thanne aarum undakumennu thonnunnilla...

----------


## MamBlr

> Ithoru apoorva record thanneyayirikkum... Indiayil maathram world il thanne aarum undakumennu thonnunnilla...


Rajanikanth and Kamalahassan 6 bhaashakalil nayakanaayi abhinyaichittille?
4 south Indian language + Hindi. Then English for Rajni and Bengali (or Maratti) for Kamal.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Rajanikanth and Kamalahassan 6 bhaashakalil nayakanaayi abhinyaichittille?
> 4 south Indian language + Hindi. Then English for Rajni and Bengali (or Maratti) for Kamal.


Ariyilla bhai..

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Rajanikanth and Kamalahassan 6 bhaashakalil nayakanaayi abhinyaichittille?
> 4 south Indian language + Hindi. Then English for Rajni and Bengali (or Maratti) for Kamal.


English padathil Rajani nayakan aayo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> 


പുത്തൻ പണം കന്നഡ ഫിലിം ആയിരുന്നോ?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> പുത്തൻ പണം കന്നഡ ഫിലിം ആയിരുന്നോ?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


'Movie language: Malayalam' ennum athil thanne undallo.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Rajanikanth and Kamalahassan 6 bhaashakalil nayakanaayi abhinyaichittille?
> 4 south Indian language + Hindi. Then English for Rajni and Bengali (or Maratti) for Kamal.


we r talking about main lead role in all these languages movies not just a supporting role etc
rajanikanth english movie il abhinaychittu undu but not as a main hero...just a role thats it ..1988 movie bloodstone..pinne bengali movie but a special appearence 
kamal hassan english movie il abhinaychittu illelooo as far iknow

----------


## sudeepdayal

> 'Movie language: Malayalam' ennum athil thanne undallo.


Kannada film thanne undallo Mammooty. Pinne enthinu ee Puthan Panam okke as Kannada movie ennu manassilayilla 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Kannada movie shikari aanu.. poster create cheytha aalude mistake aanu..




> പുത്തൻ പണം കന്നഡ ഫിലിം ആയിരുന്നോ?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Kannada film thanne undallo Mammooty. Pinne enthinu ee Puthan Panam okke as Kannada movie ennu manassilayilla 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Indomitable Thespian" mash-up kandille? Athil ninnu edutha screenshots nte collage aanu ithu. Athil language proficiency aayirunnu topic. So they used the Kannada dialogues from a popular Malayalam movie rather than those from a not so popular Kannada movie. That's it.

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*The megastars of indian cinema and their age . 

*
*1.#AmitabhBachchan - 79*
*2.#Rajinikanth - 71*
*3.#Mammootty - 70
**4.#Kamalhassan - 67
**5.#Chiranjeevi - 66*
*6.#Nagarjuna - 62*
*7.#Mohanlal - 61*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## sudeepdayal

> "Indomitable Thespian" mash-up kandille? Athil ninnu edutha screenshots nte collage aanu ithu. Athil language proficiency aayirunnu topic. So they used the Kannada dialogues from a popular Malayalam movie rather than those from a not so popular Kannada movie. That's it.


Ok 👍 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

[/QUOTE]

❤️❤️❤️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## ALEXI

> 


Reddy

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

..edited

----------


## kandahassan

> Mohanlal joined in Mammootty Fans club Official facebook group 
> 
> Can’t post the screenshot here…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mohanlalinte facebook manage cheyunna admin chilapol mammotty fan aayirikkum  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Mike

Eppo Kanunilla😅 admin by mistake group il pettuwpoyathu avum 😃

Group il screenshot kodapundu 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> ..edited


അതെന്താ SS ഇട്ടാൽ?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

> അതെന്താ SS ഇട്ടാൽ?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Tapatalk wont allow me 🙄always error 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## twist369

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ee changaayi...ho

Ee look and costuml oru padam varnm...

Kettyol director moviel inganaano?

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Shocked:  kidu

ithu agent look aaano?

----------


## ShahSM

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ഇയാക്കൊന്നും വേറെ പണിയില്ലേ! വീട്ടി പോയി വെറുതെയിരിക്കേണ്ട സമയത്ത് മനുഷ്യനെ നാണിപ്പിക്കാനായിട്ട് ഓരോരോ വേഷം കെട്ടി വരും!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeanu007

> ഇയാക്കൊന്നും വേറെ പണിയില്ലേ! വീട്ടി പോയി വെറുതെയിരിക്കേണ്ട സമയത്ത് മനുഷ്യനെ നാണിപ്പിക്കാനായിട്ട് ഓരോരോ വേഷം കെട്ടി വരും!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


 Enthuvaadey ithu!! :Taunt:  :Headbonk:  :Nono:  I feel your jealousy to the core and unfortunately there is no cure to it!! Ikka will continue to pose no matter how much hate and negativity comes from certain section of people like you. Please do grow up bro!! :Roll:

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Instagramil trend ayalo pic. Superb look

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ithinekkalum super Happy Vishu Photo aanu?  arrum athu ivide ittille?

----------


## jeanu007

> Ithinekkalum super Happy Vishu Photo aanu?  arrum athu ivide ittille?


Ennikum vishude ikka pic aanu kooduthal ishtappetathu. Someone has already uploaded the  vishu pic in the previous page🙂

----------


## tam

Pulli paranjathu Sathyam. Ingeru ee prayathil kaanikkunnathu sherikkum youthanmaar thaazhe aayippovum. Ee perfection okke innathe youngstersine niruthi apamanikkuvalle?




> ഇയാക്കൊന്നും വേറെ പണിയില്ലേ! വീട്ടി പോയി വെറുതെയിരിക്കേണ്ട സമയത്ത് മനുഷ്യനെ നാണിപ്പിക്കാനായിട്ട് ഓരോരോ വേഷം കെട്ടി വരും!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

>

----------


## Tigerbasskool

അബുക്ക  മമ്മൂക്ക ❤️

 @mammukka #Mammootty


#BheeShmaparvam

https://twitter.com/i/status/1514558472120987649

----------


## ShahSM

> Enthuvaadey ithu!! I feel your jealousy to the core and unfortunately there is no cure to it!! Ikka will continue to pose no matter how much hate and negativity comes from certain section of people like you. Please do grow up bro!!


എന്തുവാ അണ്ണാ ഇത്.. കാള പെറ്റൂന്ന് പറയുമ്പം തന്നെ കയറെടുക്കാതെ! 🙏

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Rachu

> 


 :Very Happy: .........

----------


## ShahSM

> 


നല്ല എസ്ക്പ്രഷൻ 😝.. അത്യാവശ്യം കുടവയറൊക്കെയുണ്ടല്ലോ!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## sachin

> 


ithu ethu movie location anu??

----------


## sachin

അയാൾക്ക് എന്തു മാജിക്കും പറ്റും.

ഒരു ലോക്കൽ ഗുണ്ട ആകും
ഒരു മുഖ്യ മന്ത്രി ആകും  
ഒരു പ്രശ്നക്കാരനായ അച്ഛൻ ആകും  
ഒരു പള്ളിയിൽ അച്ഛൻ ആകും  
ഒരു പാവം അച്ഛൻ ആകും
ഒരു ഗ്യാങ്*സ്റ്റർ  ആകും
ഒരു  സാധാ പോലീസ് ഓഫിസർ  ആകും
ഒരു അസാധാരണ പോലീസ് ഓഫീസർ  ആകും
ഒരു സിബിഐ ഓഫീസർ ആകും ! 

ഇപ്പോൾ ഇതാ ഒരു സൈക്കോ ക്രിമിനലിനെ പോലെ പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെട്ടിരിക്കുന്നു ...

അയാൾ എന്തും ചെയ്യും 
കാരണം അയാൾ മമ്മൂട്ടി ആണ് ..
ആർത്തി ആണ് .. 
പക്ഷെ പണത്തിനോടല്ല !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jeanu007

> ithu ethu movie location anu??


Bro,its CBI 5 location

----------


## ALEXI

......................

----------


## DAVID007

..............

----------


## manoroogi

Mam ,FAFA ,LJP 
Big Budget loading ....news kelkkunnu  ivide onnum anakkam kaanunnillallo,?

----------


## Reporter

ഇതൊക്കെ ഉള്ളതാണോ??😳

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jimmy

> ഇതൊക്കെ ഉള്ളതാണോ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


i was wondering what is this fafa is like fifa :Sleep:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> ഇതൊക്കെ ഉള്ളതാണോ??😳
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Big budget okke Lijo edukkanam. Appo manassilaavum enthanu Sharikkum Pan India movie ennu.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Ithenganum nadannal  :Band: 




> ഇതൊക്കെ ഉള്ളതാണോ??😳
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

----------


## rajavu

> Ithenganum nadannal


Ithil Ikka oru out and out negative . Angane okke aanel polikkum . Polichadukkum

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


What a cute girl. Her grandpa is the biggest superstar.  Jaada kanda. Ithinte appuram oru beautiful photo kittilla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> ഇതൊക്കെ ഉള്ളതാണോ??😳
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Ikkayude ipozhathe oru mind set vech ithokke undakan chance und.

Also another amal neerad film before bilal

----------


## classic

https://thefederal.com/entertainment...vam-and-bilal/

The Amal Neerad interview: On Mammootty, Bheeshma Parvam and Bilal

----------


## classic

Amal Arappetta Kettiya Gramathil enna padathile Zakariya enna character performance best ennu paranjath enthanenn manassilakkan pattunnilla..

Even Mammookka once said its the character he wants to do again.. Thrishna ye pattiyum angane paranj kettittund.. but athinu mathram perform cheyyan scope undenn thonniyilla..

Its not there in even my Top 50 Mammootty performances..

----------


## PULSE

Mammootty at Surendran son wedding

----------


## Balram

> Mammootty at Surendran son wedding



.................................  :Confused:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

About KG George sir and Mela.

https://youtu.be/ZT0yVkG3diE

----------


## veiwer

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


ramesh pisharadi ellayidathum undallo? 

is it friendship or any business ?

----------


## advaithh09

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Pisharodym Dharmajanum maari, Pisharodym Ikkem ayo ipo 😁


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## bellari

> ramesh pisharadi ellayidathum undallo? 
> 
> is it friendship or any business ?


പിഷാരടി നുറുങ്ങു തമാശകൾ ഒക്കെ മമ്മൂട്ടി ക് ഇഷ്ട്ടം ആകും അതുകൊണ്ട് മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇന്ന് എന്താ പരിവാടി പ്രോഗ്രാം ഒന്നും ഇല്ലങ്കിൽ നീ വാ നമുക്ക് ഒരു പ്രോഗ്രാം ഉണ്ട് എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു മമ്മുട്ടി വിളിക്കുന്നത് ആകും. അല്ലാതെ പിഷാരടി മമ്മൂട്ടി ടെ പുറകെ നടക്കുന്നത് ഒന്നും അല്ല. അങ്ങനെ പുറകെ നടക്കണം എങ്കിൽ തന്നെ മമ്മുട്ടി ക് ഇഷ്ട്ടം ഇല്ലാതെ ഒപ്പം കൂട്ടില്ല അല്ലോ.

----------


## manoroogi

> പിഷാരടി നുറുങ്ങു തമാശകൾ ഒക്കെ മമ്മൂട്ടി ക് ഇഷ്ട്ടം ആകും അതുകൊണ്ട് മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇന്ന് എന്താ പരിവാടി പ്രോഗ്രാം ഒന്നും ഇല്ലങ്കിൽ നീ വാ നമുക്ക് ഒരു പ്രോഗ്രാം ഉണ്ട് എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു മമ്മുട്ടി വിളിക്കുന്നത് ആകും. അല്ലാതെ പിഷാരടി മമ്മൂട്ടി ടെ പുറകെ നടക്കുന്നത് ഒന്നും അല്ല. അങ്ങനെ പുറകെ നടക്കണം എങ്കിൽ തന്നെ മമ്മുട്ടി ക് ഇഷ്ട്ടം ഇല്ലാതെ ഒപ്പം കൂട്ടില്ല അല്ലോ.


CBI ilum kondittittundaayirunnu...kollavunna randu counterenkilum pratheekshcihu...veruthey 
Iniyum valla padam plan cheyyundaakumo aavo?

----------


## veiwer

> പിഷാരടി നുറുങ്ങു തമാശകൾ ഒക്കെ മമ്മൂട്ടി ക് ഇഷ്ട്ടം ആകും അതുകൊണ്ട് മമ്മൂട്ടി ഇന്ന് എന്താ പരിവാടി പ്രോഗ്രാം ഒന്നും ഇല്ലങ്കിൽ നീ വാ നമുക്ക് ഒരു പ്രോഗ്രാം ഉണ്ട് എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു മമ്മുട്ടി വിളിക്കുന്നത് ആകും. അല്ലാതെ പിഷാരടി മമ്മൂട്ടി ടെ പുറകെ നടക്കുന്നത് ഒന്നും അല്ല. അങ്ങനെ പുറകെ നടക്കണം എങ്കിൽ തന്നെ മമ്മുട്ടി ക് ഇഷ്ട്ടം ഇല്ലാതെ ഒപ്പം കൂട്ടില്ല അല്ലോ.


Yes, chila sarasanmaraya alukalude sameepyam mammal ishtapedum

----------


## Dasettan

> ramesh pisharadi ellayidathum undallo? 
> 
> is it friendship or any business ?

----------


## Mike

> 


🤣🤣🤣🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> 


Varatte!  :Yo: 
Janaganamana yil narration iloode Mammookka bhagam aayappozhe orthathu aanu oru padam vannal kollamayirunnu ennu.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athu enthayalum ippo aduthonnum nadakilla........

Oruvidham ella directorum ithokke thanne aanu parayuka......... Pinne ikkayumayi charcha nadakunnundu ennu paranjathukondu may be hopes there.
Pinne ikkakku story istapettal pinne onnum nokanilla ellam dappe dappe ennu nadakkum. Nisham padam pole




> Varatte! 
> Janaganamana yil narration iloode Mammookka bhagam aayappozhe orthathu aanu oru padam vannal kollamayirunnu ennu.

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## frincekjoseph

George ettan alle koode?



>

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Athu enthayalum ippo aduthonnum nadakilla........
> 
> Oruvidham ella directorum ithokke thanne aanu parayuka......... Pinne ikkayumayi charcha nadakunnundu ennu paranjathukondu may be hopes there.
> Pinne ikkakku story istapettal pinne onnum nokanilla ellam dappe dappe ennu nadakkum. Nisham padam pole


Aaa BUnikkuttante project nu pakaram Dijo project vannirunnenkil polichene..

----------


## Balram

> Aaa BUnikkuttante project nu pakaram Dijo project vannirunnenkil polichene..



DIJO project onnum athra pettennu varillallo.. karanam ayalku JGM 2 edukkanam.. pinne prithvi ayittu thanne vereyum project on aanu.. ikka yude aduthu kadha paranjitte ullu ini adhu script finalise cheyyanam. kure ere kadambakal. next year il nokkane pattu. bunni pinne ukri scirpt ready aayittu nilkkuvalle..  :Doh:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Bunni-Ukkri movie drop aayennu kettallo?





> DIJO project onnum athra pettennu varillallo.. karanam ayalku JGM 2 edukkanam.. pinne prithvi ayittu thanne vereyum project on aanu.. ikka yude aduthu kadha paranjitte ullu ini adhu script finalise cheyyanam. kure ere kadambakal. next year il nokkane pattu. bunni pinne ukri scirpt ready aayittu nilkkuvalle..

----------


## jeanu007

> George ettan alle koode?


Yes Georgeettan aanu. He is the producer of the movie as well!

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> DIJO project onnum athra pettennu varillallo.. karanam ayalku JGM 2 edukkanam.. pinne prithvi ayittu thanne vereyum project on aanu.. ikka yude aduthu kadha paranjitte ullu ini adhu script finalise cheyyanam. kure ere kadambakal. next year il nokkane pattu. bunni pinne ukri scirpt ready aayittu nilkkuvalle..


BUnnide project onnu delay aayirunnenkilum kollamaayirunnu...

----------


## Thevalliparamban

മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ എണ്ണം പറഞ്ഞ കിടിലൻ ഇന്റർവ്യുകളുടെ ലിസ്റ്റിലേക്ക് ഒരെണ്ണം കൂടി വരുന്നു!!  :Clapping: 

https://youtu.be/_nRDbseQj7U

----------


## PULSE

https://youtu.be/nnoZFp-EOmw

----------


## Manoj

> BUnnide project onnu delay aayirunnenkilum kollamaayirunnu...


അടുത്ത പടം അതല്ലേ, ജൂൺ 15 നു തുടങ്ങും എന്നാ കേട്ടത്

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*

Mammootty [2020-2022]

Total Movies - 5* 

*#Shylock - SuperHit*
*#ThePriest - SuperHit*
*#One - Average*
*#BheeshmaParvam - All Time Blockbuster*
*#CBI5 - Super Hit **


*Mohanlal [ 2020-22]*

*Total Movies - 3*

*#BigBrother - Disaster*
*#Marakkar - Disaster*
*#Aarattu - Disaster*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Naradhan

> 


Angane uarpichu parayaan pattilla... Kannadail nalla paangalvarunundu ... Nammal ariyunillennu mathram.. Athe pole bengali padangalum kollaam... But in OTT space malayalam films are ruling.

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Oruvan1

pwoli..
havent seen this before

suhasini enth bangi aan kaanaan



>

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> pwoli..
> havent seen this before
> 
> suhasini enth bangi aan kaanaan


pranamam 1986 movie stills ...
yes natural beauty suhasini ..mam - suhasini combo kidu aaanu

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Khamoshi Hai Ek Baja Hai - Dhartiputra | Kumar Sanu, Alka Yagnik | Mammootty & Jaya Prada*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*MaruMalarchi Movie Songs | Nandri Solla Unakku Video Song | Mammootty | Devayani | SA Rajkumar*

----------


## falcon

Mininjan vazhachal way pokumbol oru shooting undarn ...idichu kidakuna or u mustang gt .....ad start aaki Edo scene aan...rorshach aano

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## advaithh09

32 Years ❤️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## classic

Goosebumps  :Band: 




>

----------


## classic

Mammootty, the greatest actor of all time, is being celebrated by one and all  :Band: 




>

----------


## jimmy

though my first preference is mammootty and his movies i watch others movies too. some i repeatedly watch. whether lal, dq, prithwi, kunchacko, ff ,tovino,suresh gopi,jayram or dileep even old movies from the 60s and 70s. i do not hate any of these actors because of their political or religious beliefs. the other day i watched grand master for the second or third time. time pass. please do not spread hatred.

----------


## DAVID007

> 



The Man Of Thousand Faces :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Are you planning something different?With Mammukka, it’s a constant process of exploration. There has to be something totally different from Bilal or Michael and it need not be shot in Kochi. We are in talks!!*

----------


## classic

Tiger annan nalla onnantharam Lal hater aanalle..

M & L with Shivaji Ganeshan photo il L ne cut cheythittundallo..




>

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Mammootty, the greatest actor of all time, is being celebrated by one and all


Ippol palarum athu angeekarichu thudangiyalle...

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Tiger annan nalla onnantharam Lal hater aanalle..
> 
> M & L with Shivaji Ganeshan photo il L ne cut cheythittundallo..


its from twitter ..already cut cheythu aanu itirikunethu avide  :Laughing:

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Oruvan1

Minimum once a month repeat adich kaanunna scene..




>

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Mammootty special edition!!

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Mammootty special edition!!


kaanaan pattunilllaa image

----------


## moovybuf

> 


Mammootys dialogue delivery in this movie is so good to listen to..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Mammootys dialogue delivery in this movie is so good to listen to..


Mammootty vs Lalitha conversations throughout the movie.. wow... Athoru treat thanneyyayirunnu...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Ee look aayirunnenkilum polichene Bilalikka...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ee look aayirunnenkilum polichene Bilalikka...


Bilal sequel ennu alle ketethu...prequel alleloo so aged look aayirikum like bheeshma...athavaa prequel anengil ee look apt aaanu yes

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> kaanaan pattunilllaa image


Aarkkkum kanan pattunnille? Postimage aanu use cheyyunnathu.

----------


## AUks

> Aarkkkum kanan pattunnille? Postimage aanu use cheyyunnathu.


Pattunnund

Sent from my RMX2156 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Bilal sequel ennu alle ketethu...prequel alleloo so aged look aayirikum like bheeshma...athavaa prequel anengil ee look apt aaanu yes


Eethu lookil aanenkilum onnu pettennu vannal mathiyayirunnu...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Aarkkkum kanan pattunnille? Postimage aanu use cheyyunnathu.


use 
https://imgur.com/upload

----------


## ikka

29 years today!!!

----------


## Thevalliparamban

https://fb.watch/d9TwoHjHD8/

----------


## Tigerbasskool

1983 ൽ ആയാലും 2022 ൽ ആയാലും!


Once a King Is Always a King!

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8avybc

*Mammootty in Porsche | രണ്ടര കോടിയുടെ ഇലക്ട്രിക്ക് കാറിൽ വന്നിറങ്ങുന്ന മമ്മൂക്കയെ കണ്ടോ*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*#Mammootty & #Padmarajan* 

*♦ Koodevide (1983)* 
*♦ Arapatta Kettiya Gramathil (1985)* 
*♦ Thinkalazcha Nalla Divsam (1985)*
*♦ Kariyilakaatu Pole (1986)* 
*♦ Ee Thanutha Velupan Kalath (Scriptwriter - 1990)* 

*An Underrated Combo*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Most Premiered Movie In The History Malayalam Television - Record Still Unbeaten ( Kairali, Kairali We, Asianet, Asianet Plus, Asianet Movies ).
*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Devarajan Master

> *#Mammootty & #Padmarajan* 
> 
> *♦ Koodevide (1983)* 
> *♦ Arapatta Kettiya Gramathil (1985)* 
> *♦ Thinkalazcha Nalla Divsam (1985)*
> *♦ Kariyilakaatu Pole (1986)* 
> *♦ Ee Thanutha Velupan Kalath (Scriptwriter - 1990)* 
> 
> *An Underrated Combo*


നൊമ്പരത്തിപ്പൂവ് as well.
കാണാമറയത്ത് (script)
കരിമ്പിൻപൂവിനക്കരെ(script)

----------


## jordan

> *#Mammootty & #Padmarajan* 
> 
> *♦ Koodevide (1983)* 
> *♦ Arapatta Kettiya Gramathil (1985)* 
> *♦ Thinkalazcha Nalla Divsam (1985)*
> *♦ Kariyilakaatu Pole (1986)* 
> *♦ Ee Thanutha Velupan Kalath (Scriptwriter - 1990)* 
> 
> *An Underrated Combo*


Padmarajante best work maminte koode alla ennath kondavam ivarude assocition aarum parayathath ...  kure nalla padangal cheyithittund..

----------


## Kocherukkan

> 


Hopefully Mammookka never does another Ajai Vasudev film again. Three is enough. Athu mathi.. ini new talents ayitt work cheytha mathi.. 

Need to see another film with Ratheena.. a theatrical film!

----------


## ShawnPaul

> Hopefully Mammookka never does another Ajai Vasudev film again. Three is enough. Athu mathi.. ini new talents ayitt work cheytha mathi.. 
> 
> Need to see another film with Ratheena.. a theatrical film!


Above avg script +
Above avg making +
Big M's presence

Will make happy 50% audiences(will be hit/super hit)

Seems big M's will continue...these films one per year..can't avoid

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## ABE

> *#Mammootty & #Padmarajan* 
> 
> *♦ Koodevide (1983)* 
> *♦ Arapatta Kettiya Gramathil (1985)* 
> *♦ Thinkalazcha Nalla Divsam (1985)*
> *♦ Kariyilakaatu Pole (1986)* 
> *♦ Ee Thanutha Velupan Kalath (Scriptwriter - 1990)* 
> 
> *An Underrated Combo*



The most under rated Padmarajan/Mam combo is Nombarathipoovu which was a good movie.
Kanamarayathu, okkeyundu. Mam was going to do a villain character in next Padmarajan movie which comes after Njan Gandharvan, but unfortunately it didn't take off, later his son tried to reinvent that projecta nd never happend.

----------


## BASH1982

> Padmarajante best work maminte koode alla ennath kondavam ivarude assocition aarum parayathath ...  kure nalla padangal cheyithittund..


But padmarajante careerle box office hit ellam mammootyde koode anu
Koodavide
Kanamarayathu randum blockbuster 
Without mammooty Innale mathrame kanu

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

*'മമ്മൂട്ടി അൽ പാച്ചിനോയെക്കാളും മികച്ച നടൻ'; അൽഫോൻസ് പുത്രൻ*_'ക്ലിന്റ് ഈസ്റ്റ്*വുഡ്, റോബർട്ട് ഡി നീറോ, അൽ പാച്ചിനോ എന്നിവരേക്കാൾ കൂടുതൽ റേഞ്ച് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കുണ്ടെന്ന് കരുതുന്നു. എന്റെ അഭിപ്രായത്തിൽ കേരളത്തിന്റെയും തമിഴ്*നാടിന്റെയും ഇന്ത്യയുടെയും ലോകത്തിന്റെയും ഏറ്റവും വിലയേറിയ രത്നങ്ങളിൽ ഒരാളാണ് അദ്ദേഹം. മമ്മൂട്ടി ശരിക്കും ഒരു രാജമാണിക്യം തന്നെയാണ്.'_

----------


## Rachu

> *'മമ്മൂട്ടി അൽ പാച്ചിനോയെക്കാളും മികച്ച നടൻ'; അൽഫോൻസ് പുത്രൻ*_'ക്ലിന്റ് ഈസ്റ്റ്*വുഡ്, റോബർട്ട് ഡി നീറോ, അൽ പാച്ചിനോ എന്നിവരേക്കാൾ കൂടുതൽ റേഞ്ച് മമ്മൂട്ടിക്കുണ്ടെന്ന് കരുതുന്നു. എന്റെ അഭിപ്രായത്തിൽ കേരളത്തിന്റെയും തമിഴ്*നാടിന്റെയും ഇന്ത്യയുടെയും ലോകത്തിന്റെയും ഏറ്റവും വിലയേറിയ രത്നങ്ങളിൽ ഒരാളാണ് അദ്ദേഹം. മമ്മൂട്ടി ശരിക്കും ഒരു രാജമാണിക്യം തന്നെയാണ്.'_


Enkil oru project.... pettennaavatte..  :Whistle1:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

As an actor I like Mammooty and as a star I like Mohanlal.

-Alphonse Puthren

----------


## veiwer

https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...mammootty.html

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


ഇത് നമ്മൾ പറഞാൽ ചൊറി.....

ഇവരൊക്കെ പറഞാൽ ആദരവ്

----------


## classic

:Band: 

Mammootty 🐐  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap: 




>

----------


## BONJOUR

> ഇത് നമ്മൾ പറഞാൽ ചൊറി.....
> 
> ഇവരൊക്കെ പറഞാൽ ആദരവ്


Halla Pinna! Athum Alphonse is not talking about pazheeeee vintage Mammootty! Athaaanu!

----------


## DAVID007

> 


വിവരമുള്ളവര്* ഇത് പണ്ടേ പറഞ്ഞിട്ടുള്ളതാ....!

The Man Of Thousand Faces :Band:

----------


## Naradhan

> *വിവരമുള്ളവര്* ഇത് പണ്ടേ പറഞ്ഞിട്ടുള്ളതാ....!*
> 
> The Man Of Thousand Faces


Alphonse-nu vaikiyaanu vivaram udhichethu ennaano ...?

----------


## Kocherukkan

> 


Can we expect a Mammookka Alphonse Putharen Project?

Mammookka joining with Nivin Pauly?

----------


## DAVID007

> Alphonse-nu vaikiyaanu vivaram udhichethu ennaano ...?


ഇനി ഇപ്പൊ അതിൽ കുത്തിതിരിക്കണ്ടാ....അതെല്ലാ ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചത്!!!

----------


## Naradhan

> ഇനി ഇപ്പൊ അതിൽ കുത്തിതിരിക്കണ്ടാ....അതെല്ലാ ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചത്!!!


Ini paranjathelle udheshiche...? Appo sarikum thaan enthaa udheshiche ... ?  :Thinking:

----------


## Devarajan Master

> But padmarajante careerle box office hit ellam mammootyde koode anu
> Koodavide
> Kanamarayathu randum blockbuster 
> Without mammooty Innale mathrame kanu


Well said.
Koodevide is the biggest HIT of Padmarajan, the director.
Kanamarayathu and Itha Ivide Vare are the biggest HITS of Padmarajan the writer.

പെരുവഴിയമ്പലം, ഒരിടത്തൊരു ഫയൽവാൻ, അരപ്പട്ട കെട്ടിയ ഗ്രാമത്തിൽ തുടങ്ങിയ മികച്ച നിരവധി സിനിമകൾ ഒരുക്കിയിട്ടും നിരവധി ഹിറ്റ് സിനിമകൾക്ക് തിരക്കഥകൾ രചിച്ചിട്ടും താരതമ്യേന മോശം സിനിമകളുടെ പേരിൽ അദ്ദേഹം ഓർമ്മിക്കപ്പെടുന്നതും പുതിയ തലമുറക്കിടയിൽ  അറിയപ്പെടുന്നതും വല്ലാത്തൊരു ദുര്യോഗം തന്നെ.

----------


## sachin

> 


ithu ullathano?? Atho ippol twitter karangunna item pole chumma  adichu vidunathano??

----------


## jimmy

ithokke thane alle derek malcolm the renowned British film critic said in the 90s

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ithu ullathano?? Atho ippol twitter karangunna item pole chumma  adichu vidunathano??


All rumours ...nothing confirmed till now

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## classic

Did Alphonse remove the post? If so, Fanfight aano reason 😀

----------


## DAVID007

ഹൃദയങ്ങളെ ചേർത്ത് പിടിക്കാൻ മമ്മൂക്ക.

നിർധനരായ ഹൃദ്രോഗികൾക്ക് കൂടുതൽ സഹായപദ്ധതികൾക്ക് തുടക്കമിട്ട് നടൻ മമ്മൂക്ക.
അത്യന്തം ചെലവേറിയ ഹൃദയവാൽവ് മാറ്റിവയ്ക്കൽ ശസ്ത്രക്രിയയാണ് മമ്മൂക്ക നേതൃത്വം നൽകുന്ന കെയർ & ഷെയർ ഇന്റർനാഷണൽ ഫൗണ്ടേഷനും ആലുവ രാജഗിരി ആശുപത്രിയും സംയുക്തമായി സംഘടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ഹൃദ്യം പദ്ധതി വഴി സൗജന്യമായി ലഭ്യമാക്കുന്നത്. ലക്ഷക്കണക്കിന് രൂപ ചെലവ് വരുന്ന മെക്കാനിക്കൽ വാൽവ് മാറ്റിവയ്ക്കൽ ശസ്ത്രക്രിയ അർഹരായ നൂറ് പേർക്ക് സൗജന്യമായി നടത്തിക്കൊടുക്കുവാനാണ് പദ്ധതി ലക്ഷ്യമിടുന്നത്. മലങ്കര ഓർത്തഡോക്സ് സഭയുടെ പരമാധ്യക്ഷൻ പരിശുദ്ധ ബസേലിയോസ് മാർത്തോമ മാത്യൂസ് തൃതീയൻ കാതോലിക്കാ ബാവയും ശിവഗിരി മഠാധിപതി സ്വാമി സച്ചിദാനന്ദയും പത്മശ്രീ മമ്മൂക്കയും സംയുക്തമായി പദ്ധതി ഉദ്ഘാടനം ചെയ്തു.
ഹൃദ്യം പദ്ധതിയിൽ വിവിധ ജില്ലകളിലായി നടക്കുന്ന മെഡിക്കൽ ക്യാമ്പുകളിലൂടെ നിർധനരായ രോഗികൾക്ക് രാജഗിരി ആശുപത്രിയിലെ ഹൃദയശസ്ത്രക്രിയാ വിഭാഗം മേധാവിയും രാജ്യത്തെ പ്രമുഖ ഹൃദയശസ്ത്രക്രിയാ വിദഗ്ദ്ധനുമായ ഡോ. ശിവ്. കെ.നായരുടെ നേതൃത്വത്തിൽ സൗജന്യ ഹൃദയ വാൽവ് മാറ്റിവയ്ക്കൽ ശസ്ത്രക്രിയകൾ നടത്തും. പതിനാലായിരത്തോളം ഹൃദയശസ്ത്രക്രിയകൾ നടത്തി പരിചയ സമ്പത്തുള്ള രാജഗിരി ആശുപത്രിയിലെ ഹൃദയശസ്ത്രക്രിയ വിഭാഗത്തിൽ വിദഗ്ദ്ധ ഡോക്ടർമാരുടെ സേവനവും നൂതന സാങ്കേതിക വിദ്യകളും ലഭ്യമാണ്. ഹൃദ്യം പദ്ധതിയിലൂടെ നൂതന ചികിത്സാ രീതികൾ അപ്രാപ്യമായ ധാരാളം രോഗികൾക്ക് രാജ്യത്തെ തന്നെ മികച്ച ഡോക്ടർമാരുടെ നേതൃത്വത്തിൽ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച ചികിത്സ സൗജന്യമായി ലഭിക്കുമെന്ന് രാജഗിരി ആശുപത്രി എക്സിക്യൂട്ടീവ് ഡയറക്ടർ ഫാ. ജോൺസൺ വാഴപ്പിള്ളി CMI പറഞ്ഞു. പത്മശ്രീ
മമ്മൂട്ടി നേതൃത്വം കൊടുക്കുന്ന ജീവകാരുണ്യ സംഘടനയായ കെയർ ആൻഡ് ഷെയർ ഇന്റർനാഷണൽ ഫൗണ്ടേഷന്റെ പന്ത്രണ്ടാം വാർഷികം പരിശുദ്ധ കാതോലിക്കാ ബാവ ഉദ്ഘാടനം ചെയ്തു. മതാതീത പരിഗണനകൾക്ക് അപ്പുറം മനുഷ്യനെ സ്നേഹിക്കാൻ പഠിച്ചിരുന്ന പത്മശ്രീ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പ്രവൃത്തികൾ സമൂഹത്തിന് എന്നും പ്രചോദനമാണെന്ന് കാതോലിക്കാ ബാവ പറഞ്ഞു. മാനവ സ്നേഹത്തിന് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പ്രവൃത്തികൾ വരും തലമുറയ്ക്ക് ഒരു പാഠപുസ്തകമായിരിക്കുമെന്നും തിരുമേനി അഭിപ്രായപ്പെട്ടു.
മമ്മൂട്ടിയും സഹപ്രവർത്തകരും കെയർ ആൻഡ് ഷെയറിലൂടെ നടപ്പാക്കുന്ന ജീവകാരുണ്യ പ്രവർത്തനങ്ങൾ കേരള സംസ്ഥാനത്തിന് തന്നെ മാതൃകയാണെന്ന് ശിവഗിരി മഠാധിപതി സ്വാമി സച്ചിദാനന്ദ ആഭിപ്രായപ്പെട്ടു. കെയർ ആൻഡ് ഷെയറിന്റെ കഴിഞ്ഞ പന്ത്രണ്ട് വർഷത്തെ പ്രവർത്തനങ്ങൾ ഫൗണ്ടേഷൻ ചെയർമാൻ കെ. മുരളീധരൻ വിശദീകരിച്ചു.
നിർധനരായ കുഞ്ഞുങ്ങൾക്കുള്ള ഹൃദയശസ്ത്രക്രിയാപദ്ധതിയായ ഹൃദയസ്പർശം, ഗോത്രവർഗ്ഗക്കാർക്കുള്ള വിവിധ പദ്ധതികൾ അടങ്ങിയ പൂർവ്വികം സാമൂഹികമായും സാമ്പത്തികമായും പിന്നോക്കം നിൽക്കുന്ന വിദ്യാർത്ഥികൾക്കായുള്ള വഴികാട്ടി പദ്ധതി, നിർധനരായ വൃക്ക രോഗികൾക്കായുള്ള സുകൃതം പദ്ധതി, നേത്രരോഗികൾക്കായുള്ള കാഴ്ച പദ്ധതി, നിർധനരായ വിദ്യാർത്ഥികൾക്കുള്ള സ്മാർട്ട് ഫോൺ വിതരണ പദ്ധതി ഉൾപ്പെടുന്ന വിദ്യാമൃതം തുടങ്ങി നിരവധി പദ്ധതികൾ കെയർ ആൻഡ് ഷെയറിലൂടെ പത്മശ്രീ മമ്മൂട്ടി സമൂഹത്തിന് ലഭ്യമാക്കിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.
പതിനാലായിരം ഹൃദയ ശസ്ത്രക്രിയകൾ പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയ ഡോ. ശിവ്. കെ. നായരെ പത്മശ്രീ മമ്മൂട്ടി ആദരിച്ചു. ചടങ്ങിൽ രാജഗിരി ആശുപത്രി എക്സിക്യൂട്ടീവ് ഡയക്ടർ ഫാ. ജോൺസൺ വാഴപ്പിള്ളി CMI, ഹൃദയ ശസ്ത്രക്രിയാ വിഭാഗം മേധാവി ഡോ. ശിവ്. കെ.നായർ, കെയർ ആൻഡ് ഷെയർ ഇന്റർനാഷണൽ ഫൗണ്ടേഷൻ വൈസ് ചെയർമാൻ ഗീവർഗീസ് യോഹന്നാൻ, മാനേജിംഗ് ഡയറക്ടർ ഫാ. തോമസ് കുര്യൻ മരോട്ടിപ്പുഴ, മാനേജിംഗ് ട്രസ്റ്റി ശ്രീ. റോയ്.എം.മാത്യു, ഡയറക്ടർ ജോർജ്ജ് സെബാസ്റ്റ്യൻ, ബോർഡ് ഓഫ് ഡയറക്ടർ ശ്രീ. റോബർട്ട് കുര്യാക്കോസ് എന്നിവർ പങ്കെടുത്തു.

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Thevalliparamban

Speech...!
Simple and casual. Yet captivating. :Clapping: 

https://youtu.be/4cQ6DCHtgqY

----------


## Thevalliparamban

*Clicked by CK Vineeth !!*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

https://twitter.com/i/status/1529855385795825665

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Kocherukkan

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Bheeshma uniting with Vikram..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*The Reels Cinema FEATURE presentation (2 mins) features only 4 Actors from the only Indian Film Industry:*

*#SalmanKhan, #AkshayKumar, #KatrinaKaif & #Mammootty* 

*Proud moment for India*



https://twitter.com/i/status/1530426459705180160

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

മൊബൈൽ കിംഗ് ന്റെ ഉടമ ഫയാസ് ഇക്കാന്റെ മകളുടെ കല്യാണത്തിന് കല്യാണ പെണ്ണിന് മലയാളസിനിമയുടെ വല്യേട്ടൻ മധുരം നൽകി അനുഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നു

https://twitter.com/i/status/1530765592231575552

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## ShahSM

> Speech...!
> Simple and casual. Yet captivating.
> 
> https://youtu.be/4cQ6DCHtgqY


B. Unni ആണോ ലാസ്റ്റുള്ള ആ കണ്ണട?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

Adivi Sesh  (Major)

----------


## aashiq1

https://tamilnadunow.com/entertainme...ter-in-acting/

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## sachin

ഭാര്യ സുൽഫത്തിനൊപ്പം വോട്ട് ചെയ്യാനെത്തി മമ്മൂട്ടി; തൃക്കാക്കരയിലെ താരവോട്ടുകൾ...

Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...ity-votes.html

----------


## aashiq1

https://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...racters-164686

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Nanpakal ine patti onum kekunnilllallo

----------


## Oruvan1

> Nanpakal ine patti onum kekunnilllallo


mayakkathilaa
onn unaratte..

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammookka & Aditi Ravi



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Mollywood - #BheeshmaParvam* 
*@mammukka*


*Sandalwood - #KGFChapter2* 
*@TheNameIsYash*


*Tollywood - #RRR* 
*@AlwaysRamCharan*

*@tarak9999*


*Kollywood - #Vikram* 
*@ikamalhaasan*


*Movies in the respective industries that have the Best Theatrical Experience this year*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## ShahSM

> 


G U L A N 

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Vallya hype koduth Mammookkante koode oola fancy dress aayi udayipp supporting cast ne irakkiyitt Ippol rework cheyyanamenn..

Mammookka shouldn't give him another date unless he has an excellent script and it's not produced by him.




>

----------


## Veiwer11

> 


Don't give him any date. All stuff he directed recently are craps

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Mr Ashiq thanne irunnu rework cheythotte...

----------


## Oruvan1

aashiq abu ithu oru challeng aayi eduth
rahmane hero aaki same plot rework cheyth irakkanam and make it a bb or atbb 

athu herois aavum




>

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Vallya hype koduth Mammookkante koode oola fancy dress aayi udayipp supporting cast ne irakkiyitt Ippol rework cheyyanamenn..
> 
> Mammookka shouldn't give him another date unless he has an excellent script and it's not produced by him.


Gangster also produced by him right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> aashiq abu ithu oru challeng aayi eduth
> rahmane hero aaki same plot rework cheyth irakkanam and make it a bb or atbb 
> 
> athu herois aavum


Rahman Musafir enna padam okke almost same quality aayirunnu.. Script ennu paranhu kollavunna oru page polum ezhuthathe engane avanmaaru Gangster enna padam cheythu ennu nhan eppozhum aalochichu. Ninte maranam nee ennum orthu vekkum ennokke dialogue enkilum ezhuthi. Aa cinemayil aake koodi aalukal orthu vecha dialogue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

*Kairali TV Doctor's Awards!*

----------


## Thevalliparamban

https://youtu.be/qmWUmhLiNK0

----------


## Thevalliparamban

*With Shine Tom Chacko's family.
*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

#32YearsOfMounamSammadham


#MegaStar in his Tamil Debut❕


@ilaiyaraaja
 Musical


#Mammootty - #KMadhu - #SNSwamy;
Epic Combo

 @mammukka
 ❣️  @amalaakkineni1




#MounamSammadham #AmalaAkkineni

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

4 years of Blockbuster ABS

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

51 YEARS OF #MAMMOOTTYSMMan of Generations

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

Happy soul, a fresh mind and a healthy body. All three can be achieved with #Yoga. Wishing you a very #HappyYogaDay...


Old newspaper footage of  @mammukka
 doing yoga.

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

Celebrating 32 Years of Stylish Don #Alexander - "The Father Of Underworld Don"


#32YearsOfSamrajyam

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## rajavu

> 4 years of Blockbuster ABS  😎😎


 Sharikkum what happened for ABS ? Why it didnt collect 50 crore. Also any idea which OTT platform has this movie

----------


## Darkknight

> Sharikkum what happened for ABS ? Why it didnt collect 50 crore. Also any idea which OTT platform has this movie


Predictable Ending.It should have collected more if somebody with more star value had done Anson’s character.It was such an important role.

----------


## Kocherukkan

> Sharikkum what happened for ABS ? Why it didnt collect 50 crore. Also any idea which OTT platform has this movie


It wasnt a good movie and came out during a time mammookka didnt have continuous box office successes. I think other than fans no one else really received it well.

I remember watching it in theatres and people laughed at Anson Pauls character and his friend group. A lot of terrible acting and characterizations were there. Other than Mammookkas cool scenes and performance, the film did not have good direction or a good script.

----------


## classic

Only one reason - low production value.. pinne lack of passion from the crew..

If they had spent abit more money and put in a little bit of extra efforts, the movie would have become an all time blockbuster..

Who else would cast Anson Paul in a co-title role with Mammookka?




> Sharikkum what happened for ABS ? Why it didnt collect 50 crore. Also any idea which OTT platform has this movie

----------


## Ali Bhai

ABS is one of those movies that doesn't deserve it's success....... Another one is Shylock.

----------


## classic

In your opinion I would say..

ABS was a pretty neat movie with its own flaws.. I watched it from theatre and was fully satisfied although was disturbed with the thought of what would have been if.. 

Shylock became a super hit for Mammookka's mesmerising performance as Boss.. All those scenes where Mammookka appears as Boss were al kidu.. Ajay executed those portions well.. But the tamil portion was unbearable.. Athillayirunnuenkil BB aayene..




> ABS is one of those movies that doesn't deserve it's success....... Another one is Shylock.

----------


## BASH1982

> Sharikkum what happened for ABS ? Why it didnt collect 50 crore. Also any idea which OTT platform has this movie


Nippa flood nd school opening time
Pinne dark thriller genre aa genreil ettavum collect cheytha padavum abs thanneya still no one near the collection even anjampathira polum illa

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Nippa flood nd school opening time
> Pinne dark thriller genre aa genreil ettavum collect cheytha padavum abs thanneya still no one near the collection even anjampathira polum illa


Fifa World Cup maranno ....

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ABS is one of those movies that doesn't deserve it's success....... Another one is Shylock.


abs oru mosham padam ayittu orikilum thoniyittu illaa....mammoottys performance superb aayirinnu athu thanne aanu highlight pinne music from gopi ...kidu theatre experiece thanne ..also dont forget it abs collected wordwide 38 crores ...megahit in boxoffice ..abs collected more than mams superhit great father even anjaam pathira collected less than abs at that time  

shylock star power and screen presence kondu mammoottys performance kondu maathram super hit aayee padam aaanu

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## BASH1982

> Fifa World Cup maranno ....
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Oh athumundarunnu marannu poy

----------


## mujthaba

> abs oru mosham padam ayittu orikilum thoniyittu illaa....mammoottys performance superb aayirinnu athu thanne aanu highlight pinne music from gopi ...kidu theatre experiece thanne ..also dont forget it abs collected wordwide 38 crores ...megahit in boxoffice ..abs collected more than mams superhit great father even anjaam pathira collected less than abs at that time  
> 
> shylock star power and screen presence kondu mammoottys performance kondu maathram super hit aayee padam aaanu


Arguably the best recent perfo from ikka.. voice n look outstanding..

----------


## Oruvan1

this photo is truly magical




>

----------


## twist369

> abs oru mosham padam ayittu orikilum thoniyittu illaa....mammoottys performance superb aayirinnu athu thanne aanu highlight pinne music from gopi ...kidu theatre experiece thanne ..also dont forget it abs collected wordwide 38 crores ...megahit in boxoffice ..abs collected more than mams superhit great father even anjaam pathira collected less than abs at that time  
> 
> shylock star power and screen presence kondu mammoottys performance kondu maathram super hit aayee padam aaanu


Abs nu enthaa kuzhaplam... recently irangya padangalil neutral audience ayye ennu parayaatha churukkam padangalilonnu...

Ikkade perfo thenne main...BGM Gopi Sundar was lit....

Negative as some one said earlier...they casted maqbool and all as villain...

Kurachum koodi better villains and... ofcourse aniyan kuttanaayi ...valla tovinoyo vannirnel padam vere level aayenje

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Thevalliparamban

> 


This must be watched by every Mammootty fans!

----------


## mujthaba

Seems like ikka turned down another nice movie.. maamanithan

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Seems like ikka turned down another nice movie.. maamanithan


Offbeat type aanenn thonunnu.. Valiya karyam undavilla.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

> Offbeat type aanenn thonunnu.. Valiya karyam undavilla.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw shankar's fb post saying vjs deserves a national award.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

Mammukka 's great performance as krishnan ..he is a servant and uneducated limited person but his love and affection are unlimited  he will brings lots of tears on your eyes 


#17YearsOfRappakal 


#Mammootty |  @mammukka

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## mujthaba

I saw ikka first time in the set of Rapakal @ varikkaseri mana after doing some adventures to get inside..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## tam

Wow! Ithu kaanaan thanne enthoru aishwaryam.




> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk



Very Nice pic..after a long time moonu peru onnichu oru photoyil

mammottty looks very tired in this one

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## twist369

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Saw the video posted by AMMA in YouTube...

Alpha Male ennookke paranjaal ingeraanu...ejjaadi screen presence and  dominance...

Lalettan looks very slim and younger...

SG very humble...

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

28thAmma General Body Meeting Group Photo Session


https://twitter.com/i/status/1541088457384005632

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

> 


So nice to see this pic.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Sree Tcr

> 


Kidu.....😍♥️

----------


## Tigerbasskool

**Megastar Upcoming Movies ��**


#Agent (Telugu/Guest Role) ~ August 12

#Rorschach ~ Onam Release

#B.Unnikrishnan Movie ~ Christmas Release
#Bilal - starts shooting year 2023 (release in 2023/2024)  :Read:

----------


## RACER

> **Megastar Upcoming Movies ��**
> 
> 
> #Agent (Telugu/Guest Role) ~ August 12
> 
> #Rorschach ~ Onam Release
> 
> #B.Unnikrishnan Movie ~ Christmas Release
> #Bilal - starts shooting year 2023 (release in 2023/2024)


Nanpakal Nerathu Mayakkam

----------


## sudeepdayal

Mahesh Narayan - Mammooty- Kamal Hasan movie ullath thanne aano?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

Year 2009!


One Year, 9 Characters, 9 Mannerisms, 9 Accents, 9 Getups, One Man!

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## frincekjoseph

90% confirmed ennokke news kandu.........




> Mahesh Narayan - Mammooty- Kamal Hasan movie ullath thanne aano?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Mahesh Narayan - Mammooty- Kamal Hasan movie ullath thanne aano?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rumours.... Kamal - Mammookka - Simbu

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*2022 Megastar Mammookka ❤��*

*Bheeshmaparvam - All Time Blockbuster ❤��*

*Cbi5TheBrain - Superhit ❤��*
*

Next Releases
*
*Rorschach - Coming Soon* *❤**

Nanpakal Nerathu Mayakkam

Agent 

Bilal* *❤**❤**❤*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*



മമ്മൂട്ടി സാറിനോടൊപ്പം ഒരുപാട് നല്ല അനുഭവങ്ങളുണ്ട്, ഇന്ദ്രപ്രസ്ഥത്തിലെ ഓര്*മ പങ്കുവെച്ച് സിമ്രാന്* By Ankitha Is| Updated: Saturday, July 2, 2022, 19:49 [IST]*


Read more at: https://malayalam.filmibeat.com/feat...33-083527.html

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*2003,2004,2005,2007,2009,2010 - Highest Grosser. All time Grosser (Record)

*
*2008 - Annan Thampi - Highest 2nd Grosser. [1st- 20 20]*
*2006 - Bvt,Thurupugulan Highest 3rd Grosser.


**2003-chronic bachelor*
*2004-CBI*
*2005-Rajamanikyam*
*2007-Maayavi*
*2008- Annan thmapi 2nd (1st -2020)*
*2009-pazhashi raja*
*2010- pokkiriraja
-
--
-
--
2022 - Bheeshmaparvam (Till now)*

*7 year toppers in one decade*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

.⁦ @mammukka
⁩ will participate as chief guest in the launching ceremony of INTERNATIONAL GRADUATE PROGRAM tomorrow at le meridian, dubai.


#Mammootty

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

#WorkingStill from the making of #FaceOfTheWeek #AdoorGopalakrishnan’s Mathilukal (1989) starring #Mammootty.

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*2022 First Half MALAYALAM MOVIES
*

*Released Movies :- 72


Win :- 14
Flop :-58


Superstar Biggest Hit :- BheeshmaParvam (ATBB)

Superstar Biggest Flop :- Aarattu


First Half 2022 

All Time Blockbuster - Bheeshmaparvam

Blockbusters :- hridayam,janaganamana



Actor with more successful films:- 2 - Bheeshma,Cb15 
mammukka



Actor with more flop films:- 3 - vaashi,naradhan,dear friend
tovino thomas

*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Tier 1 Mollywood Actors & Their Last Success Film !!❤️*

*1) #Mammootty - CBI5 [ 2022]*
*2) #DulquerSalmaan - Kurup[2021]*
*3)#Mohanlal - Lucifer [ 2019]*

*Tier 1*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

Big B theatre response 

https://twitter.com/i/status/1544666418959904768

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

Superstars till date : Mollywood


Late #Jayan ��
        #Mammootty : T1
        #Mohanlal      : T1
        #SureshGopi
        #Jayaram
        #Dileep 
       #DulquerSalmaan : T1


After Jayan Mammootty Later  Earns Megastardom.
Only 3 Stars in the above list are on League/Tier No. 1

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Akhil krishnan

AGENT TEASER








Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Ali Bhai

Nayakan ozhich baaki ellam kollayrkum..

----------


## Rachu

.............

----------


## rajavu

Akkineni annan verupikkunandallo . Aake pratheeksha surender reddy has made some decent movies . Hope ikka makes an impact .

----------


## Tigerbasskool

Films to raise money ?


According to the reports, Malayalam film producers association planning to produce two films to raise fund. one with #Mammootty and one with #Mohanlal in the lead...!!

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Thevalliparamban

Fahad nte latest Cue interview il BigB ile ee scene ne kurichu parayunnundu.... Malik il ithaanu jail cell ile scene il fahad anukarichathu. Annu athu deliberate aano coincidental aano ennu doubt undayirunnu. Now it's cleared!

----------


## classic

Big b reference nu vendi aa interview motham kandu.. oru mathiri mattedathe parpadiyayippoyi..

Malik il athanu anukarichathenn pulli paranjittundo?




> Fahad nte latest Cue interview il BigB ile ee scene ne kurichu parayunnundu.... Malik il ithaanu jail cell ile scene il fahad anukarichathu. Annu athu deliberate aano coincidental aano ennu doubt undayirunnu. Now it's cleared!

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Big b reference nu vendi aa interview motham kandu.. oru mathiri mattedathe parpadiyayippoyi..
> 
> Malik il athanu anukarichathenn pulli paranjittundo?


Saramilla... Quality interview alle... Nashtam illa.  :Smile: 
After Mammookka, fahad is someone whom I love to listen to. There is passion for cinema in his words.

Second part nte rushes il alle kanikkunnathu.. Probably maneesh aa scene ne kurichu chodichappol aayirikkum ithu paranjathu... Otherwise too it's obvious, right? If he has observed it particularly like this, it can't be coincidental.

----------


## wayanadan

*ബാക്ക് ഗ്രൗണ്ടിൽ കാണുന്ന ആ പോസ്റ്റർ ഏത് പടമാണ്*

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> *ബാക്ക് ഗ്രൗണ്ടിൽ കാണുന്ന ആ പോസ്റ്റർ ഏത് പടമാണ്*


Kuttanadan blog alle

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## verutheorumanushyan

LJP-Mammootty MT Anthology segment drop aayo? Ippo athine patti news onnum kilkkunnillallo. And the recent reports do not list this one either  :Unsure:

----------


## frincekjoseph

No Idea about that.........
Heard that Ikka-LPJ doing another movie (Not Anthology) under mammootty Kompany soon




> LJP-Mammootty MT Anthology segment drop aayo? Ippo athine patti news onnum kilkkunnillallo. And the recent reports do not list this one either

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> LJP-Mammootty MT Anthology segment drop aayo? Ippo athine patti news onnum kilkkunnillallo. And the recent reports do not list this one either


Ippozhum drop aayittilla. Srilankan issue karanam aanu shoot cheyyathathu. If things doesn't get better, drop aakanum chance undu.

----------


## ShahSM

> Ippozhum drop aayittilla. Srilankan issue karanam aanu shoot cheyyathathu. If things doesn't get better, drop aakanum chance undu.


എന്നിട്ട് നല്ല അസ്സലായി ക്രിക്കറ്റ് നടക്കുന്നുണ്ടല്ലോ? ഓസീസ് പര്യടനം കഴിഞ്ഞ് പോയി ഇപ്പോ പാകിസ്ഥാൻ പര്യടനം നടത്തുന്നു!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> എന്നിട്ട് നല്ല അസ്സലായി ക്രിക്കറ്റ് നടക്കുന്നുണ്ടല്ലോ? ഓസീസ് പര്യടനം കഴിഞ്ഞ് പോയി ഇപ്പോ പാകിസ്ഥാൻ പര്യടനം നടത്തുന്നു!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Padam shoot cheyyendathu evide okke aanennu ariyillallo...

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## mukkuvan

https://www.southlive.in/movie/film-...the-disclosure

----------


## veiwer

> https://www.southlive.in/movie/film-...the-disclosure


But ithil trance van hit ennu parayunundu.i think it's not true.

----------


## mukkuvan

Mattu pala hits-um vechu nokkiyaal Trance would have collected more than those. Nalla initial eduthittundennaanu enicku thonnunnadhu. After that also maintained a decent colxn I think. Pinne Covid and Lockdown okke aayi thakarannu tharippanam aayi.... But considering the high production cost, it was a loss to the makers I think.....




> But ithil trance van hit ennu parayunundu.i think it's not true.

----------


## ShahSM

> But ithil trance van hit ennu parayunundu.i think it's not true.


തീയേറ്റർസിൻ്റെ POV ൽ നോക്കുവാണേൽ  ഹിറ്റ് ആയിരിക്കുമല്ലോ? നഷ്ടം നിർമ്മാതാവിനല്ലേ?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

One of the Best Revenge Thriller made in Malayalam Cinema 


New Delhi..!!


#35YrsOfGameChangerNewDelhi @mammukka
 #Mammootty

----------


## BangaloreaN

*എൻജിനീയറിങ് അടക്കം 100 വിദ്യാർഥികളുടെ പഠനം; വിദ്യാമൃതം പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ച് മമ്മൂട്ടി*






എൻജിനീയറിങ് അടക്കം, അശരണരായ വിദ്യാർഥികളുടെ കോളജ് വിദ്യാഭ്യാസം ഏറ്റെടുക്കുന്ന വിപുലപദ്ധതിക്ക് തുടക്കമിടാൻ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കെയർ ആൻഡ് ഷെയറും എംജിഎമ്മും. കോവിഡിലും  പ്രകൃതിക്ഷോഭങ്ങളിലും മാതാപിതാക്കൾ നഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട 100 കുട്ടികളുടെ വിദ്യാഭ്യാസം ഏറ്റെടുക്കുന്ന വിദ്യാമൃതം പദ്ധതി മമ്മൂട്ടി പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചു. സംസ്ഥാനത്തെ പ്രമുഖ വിദ്യാഭ്യാസ ഗ്രൂപ്പായ എംജിഎം ഗ്രൂപ്പാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ജീവകാരുണ്യ പ്രസ്ഥാനമായ കെയർ ആൻഡ് ഷെയർ ഇന്റർനാഷനൽ ഫൗണ്ടേഷനുമായി ചേർന്ന് പദ്ധതിക്കു രൂപം കൊടുത്തത്.
പദ്ധതി പ്രകാരം ഏറ്റെടുക്കപ്പെടുന്ന കുട്ടികളുടെ കോളജ് വിദ്യാഭ്യാസം പൂർണമായും സൗജന്യമാകും. എൻജിനീയറിങ്ങിന്റെ വിവിധ ശാഖകൾ, വിവിധ പോളിടെക്നിക് കോഴ്*സുകൾ, വിവിധ ആർട്സ്, കൊമേഴ്*സ്, ഫാർമസി ബിരുദ, ബിരുദാനന്തര കോഴ്*സുകൾ എന്നിവ ഈ സൗജന്യ പദ്ധതിയിൽ ഉൾപ്പെടും. വരും വർഷങ്ങളിൽ വിപുലമാകുന്ന പദ്ധതി, കൂടുതൽ മേഖലകളിൽ കൂടുതൽ കുട്ടികൾക്ക് ഉപകാരപ്പെടുന്ന വിവിധ സ്കോളർഷിപ്പുകളും ആവിഷ്കരിക്കും.കോവിഡും പ്രകൃതിയും അനാഥമാക്കിയ കുട്ടികൾക്ക് മുൻഗണന കൊടുക്കുന്ന പദ്ധതിയിൽ, സാമ്പത്തികമായി പിന്നാക്കം നിൽക്കുന്നവരെയും പരിഗണിക്കുമെന്ന് എംജിഎം ഗ്രൂപ്പ് ചെയർമാൻ ഗീവർഗീസ് യോഹന്നാൻ അറിയിച്ചു. കോളജുകളിൽ മാനേജ്*മെന്റിന് അവകാശമുള്ള സീറ്റുകളിലാണ് പ്രവേശനം ലഭ്യമാക്കുക. പ്ലസ് ടുവിനും എസ്എസ്എൽസിക്കും ലഭിച്ച മാർക്ക് അടിസ്ഥാനമാക്കി ആയിരിക്കും പ്രവേശനം.



മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്റെ ഫെയ്സ്ബുക്ക പേജിലൂടെയാണ് പദ്ധതി നാടിന് സമർപ്പിച്ചത്. കോവിഡ് മഹാമാരിയും പ്രകൃതിദുരന്തങ്ങളും ഒരുപാട് അനാഥരെ സൃഷ്ടിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. അവരിൽ ഉപരിപഠനം പ്രതിസന്ധിയിലായ വിദ്യാർഥികൾക്ക് സഹായം നൽകുക എന്ന ലക്ഷ്യത്തോടെ, ഞാൻ കൂടി ഭാഗമായ കെയർ ആൻഡ് ഷെയർ ഇന്റർനാഷനൽ ഫൗണ്ടേഷൻ പ്രമുഖ വിദ്യാഭ്യാസ ഗ്രൂപ്പായ എംജിഎം ഗ്രൂപ്പിനൊപ്പം ചേർന്ന് വിദ്യാമൃതം - 2 പദ്ധതിക്ക് തുടക്കം കുറിക്കുകയാണ്. എന്ന് പദ്ധതി സമർപ്പിച്ചുകൊണ്ട് അദ്ദേഹം ഫെയ്സ്ബുക്കിൽ കുറിച്ചു. എറണാകുളം പാമ്പാക്കുട, മലപ്പുറം വാളാഞ്ചേരി എന്നീ സ്ഥലങ്ങളിലെ എംജിഎം എൻജിനീയറിങ് കോളജുകൾ, തിരുവനന്തപുരത്തെ കിളിമാനൂർ, എറണാകുളം പാമ്പാക്കുട, കണ്ണൂർ പിലാത്തറ എന്നിവടങ്ങളിൽ പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്ന എംജിഎം പോളിടെക്നിക് കോളജുകൾ, കിളിമാനൂർ, പാമ്പക്കുട, വാളാഞ്ചേരി, പിലാത്തറ എന്നിവിടങ്ങളിലെ എംജിഎം ഫാർമസി കോളജുകൾ, തിരുവനന്തപുരത്തെ എംജിഎം ആർട്സ് ആൻഡ് സയൻസ് കോളജ് എന്നിവിടങ്ങളിൽ ഉള്ള എല്ലാ കോഴ്*സുകളും ഈ പദ്ധതിയുടെ കീഴിൽ വരുമെന്നും അണിയറ പ്രവർത്തകർ അറിയിച്ചു.

കോവിഡ് മൂലമോ പ്രകൃതിക്ഷോഭത്തിലോ മാതാപിതാക്കളിൽ ഒരാളോ രണ്ടുപേരുമോ മരണമടഞ്ഞതിനെ തുടർന്ന് സാമ്പത്തികമായി വിഷമിക്കുന്നവർക്കും സ്വത്തുവകകൾ നഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടവർക്കുമാണ് പ്രധാനമായും ഈ പദ്ധതി പ്രയോജനപ്പെടുത്താനാകുക. ഒപ്പം സാമ്പത്തികമായി പിന്നാക്കം നിൽക്കുന്നവർക്കും ആദിവാസികൾക്കും ഈ പദ്ധതിയുടെ പ്രയോജനം ലഭിക്കുമെന്ന് കെയർ ആൻഡ് ഷെയർ ഇന്റർനാഷനൽ ഫൗണ്ടേഷൻ ചെയർമാൻ കെ. മുരളീധരൻ (എസ്എഫ്സി) അറിയിച്ചു. പദ്ധതിയിൽ ഉൾപ്പെടുവാൻ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നവർ  +917025335111, +9199464855111 എന്നീ നമ്പറുകളിലൊന്നിൽ വിളിച്ച് വിവരങ്ങൾ തേടി അപേക്ഷകൾ സമർപ്പിക്കണം. ഒപ്പം തന്നെ പദ്ധതിയുടെ പ്രചാരണാർഥം പുറത്തിറക്കിയിരിക്കുന്ന ഡിസൈനർ കാർഡിലുള്ള ക്യുആർ കോഡ് സ്മാർട് ഫോണിൽ സ്കാൻ ചെയ്താൽ ഓൺലൈനായും അപേക്ഷകൾ സമർപ്പിക്കാം. അപേക്ഷകരുടെ സാമ്പത്തികനിലയുടെ നിജസ്ഥിതി അന്വേഷിക്കാനുള്ള ഉത്തരവാദിത്തം മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫാൻസ്* ആൻഡ് വെൽഫെയർ അസോസിയേഷൻ ഇന്റർനാഷനൽ പ്രവർത്തകരെയാണ് ഏൽപിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്.

കോവിഡ് കാലത്ത് കുട്ടികൾക്ക് ഓൺലൈൻ വിദ്യാഭ്യാസം ഒരുക്കുന്നതിനായി കെയർ ആൻഡ് ഷെയറിലൂടെ മമ്മൂട്ടി വിദ്യാമൃതം - 'സ്മാർട്ട്ഫോൺ ചലഞ്ച് 'എന്ന പേരിൽ സ്മാർട്ട്* ഫോൺ വിതരണം നടത്തിയിരുന്നു. അതിനു പിന്നാലെയാണ് വിദ്യാമൃതത്തിന്റെ  രണ്ടാംഘട്ട പദ്ധതിയായി വിദ്യാർഥികൾക്ക് സൗജന്യ ഉന്നത വിദ്യാഭ്യാസത്തിന് വഴിയൊരുക്കുന്നത്. അയ്യായിരത്തിലധികം കുട്ടികൾക്ക് അന്ന് ഫോൺ വിതരണം ചെയ്തു. കൂട്ടിക്കൽ ഉൾപ്പെടെ പ്രകൃതിക്ഷോഭ ബാധിത ഇടങ്ങളിൽ മെഡിക്കൽ അടക്കം സഹായങ്ങളും അദ്ദേഹം ഫൗണ്ടേഷൻ വഴി എത്തിച്ചു

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Yeye:  :Yahoo:  :Clap: 

BB Loading  :Bheeman: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> BB Loading 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Previous movie pattern thanne follow cheythal families kayarikkolum.. Second half koora aakkathirunnal mathi...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Previous movie pattern thanne follow cheythal families kayarikkolum.. Second half koora aakkathirunnal mathi...


Families kayaranamenkil fans & youth adyam kayari nalla abhiprayam parayanam...ath nthayalum nadakkum ennu thonunilla... Ee project Nadannal mattoru cult aavum...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammootty - Jeo Baby ( Great Indian Kitchen ) Project On Cards... 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## shortbread

> Previous movie pattern thanne follow cheythal families kayarikkolum.. Second half koora aakkathirunnal mathi...


Previous movie Big Brother alle? '_Ende eettan varrum!_'

Bunni *✓*
Siddique *✓*
Major Ravi *?*

----------


## Shankardas

ippolathe pokku kandittu mammootty is back to old track...Bunny,siddhiq,jeo baby...ellam kanakkaanu...

----------


## rajavu

> Families kayaranamenkil fans & youth adyam kayari nalla abhiprayam parayanam...ath nthayalum nadakkum ennu thonunilla... Ee project Nadannal mattoru cult aavum...
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Enna paranjalum Siddique Mammootty combo ithuvare hits mathrame thannittullu. hitler, chronic etc. Vacation time nokki irakkiyal mathi .

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Families kayaranamenkil fans & youth adyam kayari nalla abhiprayam parayanam...ath nthayalum nadakkum ennu thonunilla... Ee project Nadannal mattoru cult aavum...
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Enkilum Ikka - Siddique combo families nte idayil athyavashyam expectation undayirikkum... Colourful entertainer aanenkil with vaccation time families varendathaanu... Hitler, CB, BTR songs okke vamban hits aayirunnallo... So athu pole kidu songs okke aadhyam irakki vittal families vaccation timil vannolum.. Previous movies irakkiya pole Easter/ Vishu time nokki irakkiyal mathi.. 2nd half cult aakaathe nokkanam...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ikka - Siddiqu movie okke especially Nayans koodi undengil super..........

Siddiq Ikkaye vechu movies cheyumbol entho familiesnu istam aavarundu......

----------


## Mike

> Ikka - Siddiqu movie okke especially Nayans koodi undengil super..........
> 
> Siddiq Ikkaye vechu movies cheyumbol entho familiesnu istam aavarundu......


Big bro kidu anennu swayam viswasikkunna oru director ayi mari angeru. So I dont expect anything from this man.. wish this never gonna happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

Wedland july 31

https://twitter.com/i/status/1552447286034468864

----------


## ShahSM

രൗദ്രത്തിലെ കുറച്ച് ഡയലോഗ്സ് കണ്ടു കുറച്ചു നേരം.. എനിക്ക് നല്ലോണം ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട ഫിലിമാണിത്.. ചറപറാ തീപ്പൊരി ഡയലോഗ്സ് ഉണ്ടായിട്ടും ഈ ഫിലിമെന്തേ വൻ വിജയമാകാതിരുന്നെ?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> രൗദ്രത്തിലെ കുറച്ച് ഡയലോഗ്സ് കണ്ടു കുറച്ചു നേരം.. എനിക്ക് നല്ലോണം ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട ഫിലിമാണിത്.. ചറപറാ തീപ്പൊരി ഡയലോഗ്സ് ഉണ്ടായിട്ടും ഈ ഫിലിമെന്തേ വൻ വിജയമാകാതിരുന്നെ?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


ഇതിൻ്റെ imdb rating ചെക്ക് ചെയ്തു.. ആകെ 4.7 ഉള്ളു.. അത്രക്കും അസഹിഷ്ണുത ഉള്ളവരുണ്ടോ..? Google ൽ 90% പേരും film ലൈക് ചെയ്തിന്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> രൗദ്രത്തിലെ കുറച്ച് ഡയലോഗ്സ് കണ്ടു കുറച്ചു നേരം.. എനിക്ക് നല്ലോണം ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട ഫിലിമാണിത്.. ചറപറാ തീപ്പൊരി ഡയലോഗ്സ് ഉണ്ടായിട്ടും ഈ ഫിലിമെന്തേ വൻ വിജയമാകാതിരുന്നെ?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Movie was a hit, Enikku ishtam aanu
Climax portions kurachu kallu kadi aanu, I think that prevented the movie from a big hit
Kore Hindi kkarum avarude malayalavu
 um okke aayi

----------


## Balram

> രൗദ്രത്തിലെ കുറച്ച് ഡയലോഗ്സ് കണ്ടു കുറച്ചു നേരം.. എനിക്ക് നല്ലോണം ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട ഫിലിമാണിത്.. ചറപറാ തീപ്പൊരി ഡയലോഗ്സ് ഉണ്ടായിട്ടും ഈ ഫിലിമെന്തേ വൻ വിജയമാകാതിരുന്നെ?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk



Mammootty yude aa varshathe vrandu vijayangal aanu Annan thambi and roudram. 

Annan thambi pole oru van hit ullapol Roudram eduthu kaanikunnilla enne ullu.. oru action thriller nu kittenda collection vannu. family audience nte kuravu undayirunnu exam time.

https://www.hindustantimes.com/regio...m5MGLOEoM.html

----------


## frincekjoseph

Padam hit aayirunnalo? enikku istapetta padam aanu........




> രൗദ്രത്തിലെ കുറച്ച് ഡയലോഗ്സ് കണ്ടു കുറച്ചു നേരം.. എനിക്ക് നല്ലോണം ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട ഫിലിമാണിത്.. ചറപറാ തീപ്പൊരി ഡയലോഗ്സ് ഉണ്ടായിട്ടും ഈ ഫിലിമെന്തേ വൻ വിജയമാകാതിരുന്നെ?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Hindi Karu alla Goa kkaru..........




> Movie was a hit, Enikku ishtam aanu
> Climax portions kurachu kallu kadi aanu, I think that prevented the movie from a big hit
> Kore Hindi kkarum avarude malayalavu
>  um okke aayi

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ShahSM

> Padam hit aayirunnalo? enikku istapetta padam aanu........


ഹിറ്റ് തന്നെ, പക്ഷേ വമ്പിച്ച വിജയം അർഹിച്ച മൂവീ ആയിരുന്നു!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 


കഥ പറഞ്ഞിട്ട് ബണ്ണി പോയപ്പോൾ നോക്കി നിന്ന നിൽപ്പാണ്.

----------


## rajavu

> ഹിറ്റ് തന്നെ, പക്ഷേ വമ്പിച്ച വിജയം അർഹിച്ച മൂവീ ആയിരുന്നു!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Ore oru karanam . Marakkar movies. aa pottanmar neramvannam oru aadum koduthilla. Pinne climaxil kurachu vediyum pukayum aayipoyi. Pinne aavishyamillathe characterinu oru political image okke koduthu.

----------


## BASH1982

> ഹിറ്റ് തന്നെ, പക്ഷേ വമ്പിച്ച വിജയം അർഹിച്ച മൂവീ ആയിരുന്നു!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Jayapalan nd team ayittulla Road fight athuvare padam super arunnu pinne angottu vere padam kanunna pole ayi poi. Gambeera build up koduthittu avasanam vijyaraghan nd sailumar comedy piece ayi poy pinne marakkar films pole olla unnakkanmar purake irangiya annanthambi enna film tamil Anwar Rasheed oru interviewsil paranjittundu avanmarude gunavathikaram

----------


## Sree Tcr

> രൗദ്രത്തിലെ കുറച്ച് ഡയലോഗ്സ് കണ്ടു കുറച്ചു നേരം.. എനിക്ക് നല്ലോണം ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട ഫിലിമാണിത്.. ചറപറാ തീപ്പൊരി ഡയലോഗ്സ് ഉണ്ടായിട്ടും ഈ ഫിലിമെന്തേ വൻ വിജയമാകാതിരുന്നെ?Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Thrissur Fans show @ Ramdas....Theater full ilakimarinja ikkas intro & Interval 10 minutes...ippo aalojikubazhum romaancham....

----------


## BASH1982

> Ore oru karanam . Marakkar movies. aa pottanmar neramvannam oru aadum koduthilla. Pinne climaxil kurachu vediyum pukayum aayipoyi. Pinne aavishyamillathe characterinu oru political image okke koduthu.


Avanmar orotta team anu minimum superhit engilum agenda big b ee nilayil ethichathu alpy veeriah okke first week compleat houseful show arunnu 42 day Sunday padam kanan with family poyittu tkt kittiyilla coz houseful with heavy rtn ennittu njangal annu time enna film kandu. Next week big b mari but time enna film pinneyum 2 week odi

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Ali Bhai

Roudram mammootty character kollaam... But story and script ambe paali poy

----------


## Rachu

> കഥ പറഞ്ഞിട്ട് ബണ്ണി പോയപ്പോൾ നോക്കി നിന്ന നിൽപ്പാണ്.


Mammookka Athmagatham: "Ivanokke eathu kaalathu nannaavaan"

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Mammookka in Harippadu today at 10 am!!

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Thevalliparamban

Live!!

https://fb.watch/eBKn9li_vy/

----------


## BIGBrother

അങ്ങനെ മമ്മൂക്കയെ കണ്ടു 👌🏻👌🏻 Haripad ജനസാഗരം ട്രാഫിക് ബ്ലോക്ക്*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> അങ്ങനെ മമ്മൂക്കയെ കണ്ടു  Haripad ജനസാഗരം ട്രാഫിക് ബ്ലോക്ക്*


https://twitter.com/i/status/1553617157631533056

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

1980's - 2022That stardom never changes

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Once A King Always A King* 

*The Crowd Puller Of Mollywood* 
*Megastar #Mammootty ❤️*

*@mammukka*
**

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Lakkooran

https://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-m...hira-1.7738832

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

Acting is behaving truthfully under imaginary circumstances


Face of Indian cinema  @mammukka
 #Mammootty #MegastarMammootty

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

50 Years  Pure... Domination #Mammootty
#CBI5TheBrain #Rorschach
#Puzhu  @mammukka
 #Mammootty •

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*King of versatility* 
*Master of screen presence* 
*Man with golden heart* 
*National awards*
*Quality films* 
*Undisputed king of box office*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## mujthaba

Ee haneef adeni ipo padam onum cheyunnille ?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ee haneef adeni ipo padam onum cheyunnille ?


Next films with Nivin & SG...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ee haneef adeni ipo padam onum cheyunnille ?


what a coincidence...innum nyanum ee karyam orthethe ullu ...his 2nd movie michael was total disappointment...cheyende oru avishyam illayirinnu...atleast good ennu pareyaan unni look and style thats it

----------


## Tigerbasskool

ഹരിപ്പാട് കണ്ടത് വെറും സാമ്പിൾ... ശരിക്കുള്ള പൂരം ആഗസ്റ്റ് 11നു അങ്കമാലിയിൽ...

 @mammukka

#MegastarMammootty
#Mammootty
#SpreadMegastarism

----------


## Tigerbasskool

മമ്മുക്കയുടെ അടുത്ത ഉൽഘാടനം അങ്കമാലിയിൽ August 11th രാവിലെ 10:30​#Mammootty@mammukka


https://twitter.com/i/status/1554373384871751680

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## frincekjoseph

Nigalidunna photos onnum kanan pattunillalo.........




>

----------


## classic

I can see them




> Nigalidunna photos onnum kanan pattunillalo.........

----------


## frincekjoseph

I don't know may be some restrictions - I am using company laptop 
But able to see others photos




> I can see them

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Nigalidunna photos onnum kanan pattunillalo.........


athen entha ...singapore il banned aano twitter?  :Thinking: try another browser 

twitter il ninnu aanu most of them some of them from imgur.com (image hosting site)  :Read:

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## frincekjoseph

Imgur kanan pattundennu thonnunnu.....




> athen entha ...singapore il banned aano twitter? try another browser 
> 
> twitter il ninnu aanu most of them some of them from imgur.com (image hosting site)

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## frincekjoseph

Waiting for this one......






>

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Thevalliparamban

There is nothing that doesn't suit him!

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> 


B Unnikrishnan padathinte location il Ratheena poyirunnu... Nikhila Vimalum koode undayirunnu!
May be for this one.

----------


## hakkimp

Fake News..  Ratheena herself commented in this post

https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=6100752149941628&set=a.178030725547163&__cft  __[0]=AZVWMLOHMSLeCn_D9KUOH3QVQVIRKAtuEvM8SGSAHrdreIgI4  Fq3rzvP3MdoeTufxrf2seUzRUIguSSsM25ba_9OP9QkwuUQf4m  eoGAtaTnnw021KYGWFP2N3y22oG6RxMrWksZojvJm06oO0PQfz  ZK-0YnO9_4pNWJlkWHPTVtKmg&__tn__=EH-R


>

----------


## ShahSM

> Fake News..  Ratheena herself commented in this post
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=6100752149941628&set=a.178030725547163&__cft  __[0]=AZVWMLOHMSLeCn_D9KUOH3QVQVIRKAtuEvM8SGSAHrdreIgI4  Fq3rzvP3MdoeTufxrf2seUzRUIguSSsM25ba_9OP9QkwuUQf4m  eoGAtaTnnw021KYGWFP2N3y22oG6RxMrWksZojvJm06oO0PQfz  ZK-0YnO9_4pNWJlkWHPTVtKmg&__tn__=EH-R


അതിനവരല്ലല്ലോ പോസ്റ്റിയത്? വേറെയേതോ ചെങ്ങായിയല്ലേ ഇത്? ഇവര് തമ്മിൽ ആദ്യം വേറൊരു big budget film അല്ലെ Plan ചെയ്തത്? കോവിഡ് കാരണമല്ലേ പുഴു ഇഴഞ്ഞ് വന്നത് (*ബിഗ് ബി*ക്ക് പകരം *ഭീഷ്മ* വന്നത് പോലെ).. so ആ project ആയിക്കൂടെ ഇത്..

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Tomorrow-
51 years of Anubhavangal Palichakal.
51 years of Mammootty in cinema.

----------


## aashiq1

51 years👏👏👏

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sree Tcr

Total Films 425+ aayo.....?

----------


## Sree Tcr

51 Years♥️

----------


## Sree Tcr

51 Years♥️👏👏

----------


## ikka

Wow - 51!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Total Films 425+ aayo.....?


Yes (All languages)

Many More Movies on lineup   :Yeye:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*
RECORD ALERT ⚠️*

*Now 51 Years Of Mammoottysm becomes the 'Most Tweeted Tag of the Year, 2022' in Mollywood  * 

*1️⃣ #51YearsOfMammoottysm - 101.8K (24 Hour's)*

*2️⃣ #HBDMohanlal (79.2K Tweets in 24Hrs)*

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

Haters and Media said like 1986 is the final year of  @mammukka
 's stardom and the fact is that #Aavanazhi Breaks the previous records of any Mollywood Films. It becomes #Mammootty s 4th Industry Hit film and the only IH Among police genre in Mollywood 


#51YearsOfMammoottysm M

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Thevalliparamban

https://youtu.be/zXGPHL5ydFk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Varshangalkku shesham Pappayude Swantham Appose youtubil onnude kandu.. Kannum manassum niranju.. Ikka-SG combo scenes okke entha oru beauty...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Varshangalkku shesham Pappayude Swantham Appose youtubil onnude kandu.. Kannum manassum niranju.. Ikka-SG combo scenes okke entha oru beauty...


Sg as a doctor ithil odukathe glamour aayirinnu

----------


## Thevalliparamban

*Shaji annan in B Unni padam location!!
*

----------


## frincekjoseph

Appol aduthathu Shaji-Ikka aayirikkum..........




> *Shaji annan in B Unni padam location!!
> *

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Appol aduthathu Shaji-Ikka aayirikkum..........


Chilappol souhrida sandarshanavum aavam...
Aalu veendum cinema yil active aayathalle... So...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Appol aduthathu Shaji-Ikka aayirikkum..........


nalloru script kittiyal Mam-Shaji movie varunnathu OK aanu.
Ranji Panicker (busy acting) or Ranjith (busy as Academy chairperson) scripts onnum ini pratheekshikkenda.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Appol aduthathu Shaji-Ikka aayirikkum..........


Shaji & SG aanu next 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Appol aduthathu Shaji-Ikka aayirikkum..........


Kaduva prequal planning il undallo... Kaduvakkunnel Korath Mappila aayittu Ikkakku oru samyavum ulla sthithikku athumaavaam..

----------


## mujthaba

Cid escape

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Kaduva prequal planning il undallo... Kaduvakkunnel Korath Mappila aayittu Ikkakku oru samyavum ulla sthithikku athumaavaam..


1960s/70s set cheythu oru full film cheyyunnathu nalla chilavum adhvanavum ulla karyamanu.
Script, dialogues, athile bhasha (1960s-ile madhya Keralam), costumes ellam valare sraddhichu cheyyanam.

pettannonnum nadakkkavunna oru project alla.

----------


## BASH1982

> Chilappol souhrida sandarshanavum aavam...
> Aalu veendum cinema yil active aayathalle... So...


Ikka shaji films anouncementinte athrayum ennam films vere oru comboyum announce cheythu kanilla nalloru script anel cheyyatte ini ikkakku enthu nokkan

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> *1960s/70s set cheythu oru full film* cheyyunnathu nalla chilavum adhvanavum ulla karyamanu.
> Script, dialogues, athile bhasha (1960s-ile madhya Keralam), costumes ellam valare sraddhichu cheyyanam.
> 
> pettannonnum nadakkkavunna oru project alla.


Shajiyannan athrakku menakkedumoyennu doubt aanu.. Pulli maximum mass aayittu padamedukkan nokkum enthayalum...

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar (2000), Jabbar Patel’s bilingual biopic starring #Mammootty showcases Dr. Ambedkar’s dedicated efforts towards the welfare of the oppressed classes of the society & shaping the Constitution of India.
#HarGharTiranga #AmritMahotsav #AzadiKaAmritMahotsav

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

https://twitter.com/i/status/1557348365016305665

സെലിബ്രിറ്റി ക്രഷ്

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

Mammootty Biggest First Day Opening Movies 

#Bheeshmaparvam - 6.15CR ( '22 )
#Mamangam - 5.22CR ( '19 )
#Masterpiece - 5.11CR ( '17 )
#CBI5TheBrain - 4.47CR ( '22 )
#TheGreatFather - 4.31CR ( '17 )
#MaduraRaja - 4.2CR ( '19 )
#Shylock - 3.02CR ( '20 )
#Abraham Santhithigel 
#Kasaba

----------


## Raja Sha

> 


LJP cheyyanirunna film alle..
Pulli entha mariyath

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> LJP cheyyanirunna film alle..
> Pulli entha mariyath


Nanpakal pre production work karanam busy aanennu thonnunnu...

----------


## ALEXI

Enna parayana  :Laughing:

----------


## ShahSM

എന്തേ ഇന്ന് റോഡ് ബ്ലോക് ഉണ്ടായില്ലേ?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> എന്തേ ഇന്ന് റോഡ് ബ്ലോക് ഉണ്ടായില്ലേ?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

https://twitter.com/i/status/1557617565026828288

BOSS @ Angamaly!!

 @mammukka #Mammootty

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Enna parayana

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Sree Tcr

> 


Onam Aayit oru padam illaaa Aaradhakar evide shandaravan😁

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


എന്ത് പറയാൻ.......നമിച്ചു

----------


## Raja Sha

എങ്ങനെ നമിക്കാതിരിക്കും....!

----------


## roshy

A Facebook page posted an image of Tom Cruise, who is fit at the age of 60, leading to a barrage of comments from Mammootty's fans. https://www.ndtv.com/offbeat/60-year...battle-3248899

----------


## Tigerbasskool

60-Year-Old Tom Cruise vs 70-Year-Old Mammootty: A Social Media Battle 

https://t.co/oehtYGtrGp

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Veiwer11

When is LJP movie release?
Onam chance undo?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

Khalid Rahman

----------


## Thevalliparamban

In Sri Lanka.

----------


## mujthaba

Puthya photo ititundallo. Some steel ad.

----------


## DAVID007



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

The Eternal Wonder mammukka
 🖤🫡 Mammootty's Latest Pic Has Become New Sensation Talk In M Town 🔥

https://megastarmammoottyefans.blogs...ammoottys.html

Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

https://www.reporterlive.com/film-ne...ammootty-90508

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Mammootty - Jeo Baby ( Great Indian Kitchen ) Project On Cards... 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


👍



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> 👍
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Ithu pole directors Allathe Mammootik kittunnille.. Ithilum bedham oru 10 Unni padam cheytho. That great Indian kitchen enthoru toxic movie aanede.. Orotta scene mathre kandullu.. Same aanungale verum naarikal aayi kaanich  married woman emotions pidich kachodam aakkan ulla typical movie.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Ithu pole directors Allathe Mammootik kittunnille.. Ithilum bedham oru 10 Unni padam cheytho. That great Indian kitchen enthoru toxic movie aanede.. Orotta scene mathre kandullu.. Same aanungale verum naarikal aayi kaanich  married woman emotions pidich kachodam aakkan ulla typical movie.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mikkavarum direct ott release aayirikkum.. GIK max 15mins kandu kànum..

----------


## Thevalliparamban

September 6 -Christopher FL
September 7 -Rorshchach Trailer
September 7 -Bheeshma Parvvam Premiere
Further Birthday announcements....

Waiting... Waiting!!

----------


## Kocherukkan

> Ithu pole directors Allathe Mammootik kittunnille.. Ithilum bedham oru 10 Unni padam cheytho. That great Indian kitchen enthoru toxic movie aanede.. Orotta scene mathre kandullu.. Same aanungale verum naarikal aayi kaanich  married woman emotions pidich kachodam aakkan ulla typical movie.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ithupole ulla directorsnte koode work cheyyumpol aaanu Mammookka ennna performer and actorne maximum potential display cheyyathollu

----------


## frincekjoseph

New Movie announcements entengilum undo?




> September 6 -Christopher FL
> September 7 -Rorshchach Trailer
> September 7 -Bheeshma Parvvam Premiere
> Further Birthday announcements....
> 
> Waiting... Waiting!!

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> New Movie announcements entengilum undo?


Athanallo pathivu... Dinu Dennis/Roby Varghese Raj/Jeo Baby pole already rumours ulla ethenkilum padam officially announce cheyyumayirikkum.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Jeo Baby confirmed aanu what about the other two?

By the way ellam Christian directors aanallo?  :Vandivittu: 




> Athanallo pathivu... Dinu Dennis/Roby Varghese Raj/Jeo Baby pole already rumours ulla ethenkilum padam officially announce cheyyumayirikkum.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Ikka - Ukri - Vasuttan Film Loading Ennu Kelkundallo  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Ikka - Ukri - Vasuttan Film Loading Ennu Kelkundallo  
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Deviyeee...
Iniyum ukriye sahikkan vayya

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Deviyeee...
> Iniyum ukriye sahikkan vayya


Ajay Vasudev tharakkedilla... Shylockil nalla improvement undaayirunnu.. Enikk masterpiece onnum ishtapettilla but liked shylock.. BOilum athinte vyathyasam undaayi

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Deviyeee...
> Iniyum ukriye sahikkan vayya


Urappilla angane kettu...2 padam varunundu.. one with Ajay 2nd one with vysakh... 2um Ukri script... 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ajay Vasudev tharakkedilla... Shylockil nalla improvement undaayirunnu.. Enikk masterpiece onnum ishtapettilla but liked shylock.. BOilum athinte vyathyasam undaayi


Athinte script Ukri allayirunu...  :Biggrin: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Urappilla angane kettu...2 padam varunundu.. one with Ajay 2nd one with vysakh... 2um Ukri script... 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Bilal loading 

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Athinte script Ukri allayirunu... 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Still Ajay pora.  3 chance kiteetum graph uyarunnilla .

----------


## Thevalliparamban

https://youtu.be/JH2-LYTJZDk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Bilal loading 
> 
> Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk


Bloody soon 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

> Ikka - Ukri - Vasuttan Film Loading Ennu Kelkundallo 
> 
>  Eeswaraa pettu....................
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk





> Ajay Vasudev tharakkedilla... Shylockil nalla improvement undaayirunnu.. Enikk masterpiece onnum ishtapettilla but liked shylock.. BOilum athinte vyathyasam undaayi


First athinte script Ukri alla pinne scecond half okke kondu kulam aaki allengil vere level povenda padam aanu athu





> Athinte script Ukri allayirunu... 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Hi Hi Athaanu.... Vyshak Ukri movies box office success anegilum content onnum nokkanda........

----------


## ShawnPaul

Ukriyude luck...big disaster ആയിട്ട് പോലും...big M's again ready to give dates..big director's also

----------


## Saathan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5tyHp9nHlQ



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTv9r9pvGz4

----------


## tam

Onnil pizhachaal 4 ennakkikolu...ithavana kasarum. 
 Shylock enikkishtapetta movie aanu. Box office lum kasari.



> Still Ajay pora.  3 chance kiteetum graph uyarunnilla .

----------


## mukkuvan

I like Vasuttan.... Ukri is the problem....




> Ajay Vasudev tharakkedilla... Shylockil nalla improvement undaayirunnu.. Enikk masterpiece onnum ishtapettilla but liked shylock.. BOilum athinte vyathyasam undaayi

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shortbread



----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Onnil pizhachaal 4 ennakkikolu...ithavana kasarum. 
>  Shylock enikkishtapetta movie aanu. Box office lum kasari.


Vere entertainers like MadhuraRaja onnum Ajay padangal pole cheetha peru kelpichitilla.. Shylock Boss character was okay but athu maatram porello...

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sree Tcr

> 


Ith Latest pic aano?

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Ith Latest pic aano?


Some two or three weeks old.
Minister White ad still.

----------


## Abin thomas

For me

Cinema = Mammootty

Happy birthday ikka  :Band:

----------


## Dr. sunny

Happy birthday Mammookka! Fansine kali aanelum, inga ennum namuku muthaanu.. (majority in prathipaksham pole Ala ennu )  epozhum ingane young aayum, arogyathodem irikan udayathampuran anugrahikate

----------


## Mike

Happy Birthday Mammookkaa ..

Ennum eppozhum ingane thanne kanan bhagyam indavatte.. long live..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

Happy birth day ponnikka!!!!

Long live....Happy life!!!

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ഒരായിരം ജന്മിനാശംസകൾ

മലയാളത്തിൻ്റെ പ്രിയ മമ്മൂക്കയ്ക്ക്

----------


## Ravi

Happy Birth day dear Mammukka....

----------


## advaithh09

Happy Birthday Mammukka ❤️

----------


## Raja Sha

ജീവിച്ചിരിക്കാൻ ഉള്ള കാരണങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്ന്*.

മമ്മൂക്ക..!!

ആ കാരണം എന്നെന്നും നിലനിൽക്കട്ടെ...

----------


## Joseph James

Happy Birthday Mammukkaa!. :Love:  :Band:

----------


## Cinemalover

Happy birthday, Legend!  :Wub:

----------


## sachin

Happy Birthday Mammokka :cheers:

----------


## Rachu

Happy Birthday Mammookka... ellavidha aishwaryangalum ayurarogya sowkyavum deergaayussum nalki eeshwaran ennennum anugrahikkatte ennu prarthikkunnu.... :Wub:

----------


## jeanu007

Happy Birthday Mammookka!!  Wishing you a long and healthy life!🙂🤩😍🙏👏🙌🤲You are an inspiration to all of us in all forms of life!! Love you Ikka!!🙂😘🥰

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Happy Birthday dearest Mammookka...

----------


## Mammooka fan

Happy birthday mammooka

----------


## frincekjoseph

Hearty Birthday Wishes Mammookka

----------


## Sree Tcr

എന്നും പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട എൻ്റെ മമ്മൂക്കയ്ക്ക് ഒരായിരം പിറന്നാൾ ആശംസകൾ.....

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Happy Birthday Mammookka 

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Happy Birthday Mammookka...The MegaSTAR & MegaACTOR.... Fanboy Forever  :Love: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Jack Dna

Happiest Birthday wishes to one and only MEGASTAR

----------


## twist369

Happy Birthday ikka

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Happy b'day ikka <3

----------


## Kuruvila

https://megastarmammoottyefans.blogs...ammoottys.html

This Is Not A first Day Crowd Of Any New Released Movie..✊

It's just A Birthday Celebration😍🤙

Uncontrollable Crowd At Mammootty's House For His Birthday Celebration 😍🔥

Unmatchable Stardom Defines Once Again..👏

#HappyBirthdayMammukka

Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1

Birthday wishes😍

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mathayiis

Happy Birthday dearest mammukka... The one who redefines and brings the best

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Happy birthday to the 'bestest' actor and the most versatile star, my world of cinema 💙

----------


## Dr Roy

pirannal mangalangal dear mammokka :Superman:

----------


## SachinMammookka

Happy Birthday Mammookka, fan boy forever..

----------


## manoroogi

> Happy Birthday Mammookka, fan boy forever..


Jeevanodey undo, Bhai.?
 Fourthil kaanarilallo?

----------


## BASH1982

Happy Birthday mammookka

----------


## veiwer

Happy birthday

----------


## Supreme

Happy Birthday Mammookka .. Forever Fanboy

----------


## yathra

Happy birthday ikkaaa .fan boy forever

----------


## vipi

Harshad (Writer Puzhu & Unda)

പുഴുവില്* മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ കഥാപാത്രം ഇമോഷണലാവുന്ന രംഗങ്ങള്* ഷൂട്ടു ചെയ്യുമ്പോള്* ഒരേ സമയം ഈ ദുനിയാവിലെ എല്ലാ മമ്മൂക്കസ്*നേഹികളും ഇമോഷണലാവണമെന്നും അതോടൊപ്പം ഈ കഥാപാത്രം എന്ത് അക്രമമാണീ ചെയ്*തോണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നത് എന്ന് തോന്നുകയും വേണമായിരുന്നു എനിക്ക്. ഈ കാര്യം പലപ്രാവശ്യം മമ്മൂക്കയുമായി ഡിസ്*കസ് ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. #മമ്മൂക്ക ഇമോഷണലായി ഗദ്ഗദപ്പെടുന്ന അനേകമനേകം സിനിമാരംഗങ്ങള്* കണ്ട് വളര്*ന്ന ഒരു ഫാന്*ബോയ് എന്ന നിലയില്* ഞാന്* ഇക്കയോട് ഇക്കയുടെ പഴയ ഓരോ പടത്തിന്റെ റഫറന്*സുകള്* പറയുമായിരുന്നു. പുഴുവിലെ അച്ചന്* മകന്* ബന്ധം പപ്പയുടെ സ്വന്തം അപ്പൂസിന്റെ റിവേഴ്*സ് ട്രാക്കിലാണ് എഴുതിയിരിക്കുന്നത് എന്നതിനാല്* പ്രത്യേകിച്ചും. അങ്ങിനെയിരിക്കെ താന്* പടിയടച്ച് പിണ്ഡംവെച്ച് പുറത്താക്കിയ അനിയത്തി കൊണ്ടുവെച്ചിട്ടുപോയ പായസം കുടിക്കുന്ന സീന്* എടുക്കുന്നതിന്റെ തലേന്ന് ഞാന്* ഇക്കയോട് പതിവുപോലെ പഴയ സിനിമാ റഫറന്*സുകള്* പറഞ്ഞപ്പോള്* ഇക്ക എന്നോട് പറഞ്ഞു. " നിങ്ങളൊക്കെ പുതിയ സിനിമാക്കാരല്ലേ, ഈ കഥാപാത്രം പുതിയതാണ്. ഇവിടെ വേറൊരു സാധനം ഞാന്* ഇട്ടു തരാം. കണ്ടുനോക്കൂ.. "

അന്നാ രംഗത്തിന്റെ ടേക്ക് കഴിഞ്ഞശേഷം ഇക്ക എന്നോട് പറഞ്ഞു ഞാന്* ആ പായസം കുടിക്കാനാവാതെ പതിയെ നടന്ന് പുറത്തേക്ക് നോക്കി നിന്നു അപ്പോള്* എന്റെ കണ്ണില്* പുറത്തെ വെളിച്ചത്തിന്റെ റിഫ്*ലക്ഷന്* വന്നിട്ടുണ്ടാവും. ഇയാളാ മോണിറ്ററില്* നോക്കിയേ.... 

സ്*ക്രിപ്റ്റില്* പായസം കുടിക്കാനാവാതെ സ്പൂണ്* താഴെ വെച്ചു എന്നു മാത്രമേ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നുള്ളൂ... എഴുതിയതിനുമപ്പുറം തന്ന് പുഴുവിലെ ആ കഥാപാത്രത്തെ അനശ്വരമാക്കിയ പ്രിയ മമ്മൂക്കക്ക്* സ്നേഹം നിറഞ്ഞ ജന്മദിനാശംസകള്* ❤️



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Happy birthday mammookka

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

Happy birthday Mammookka!  :Happybday:  :Happybday:

----------


## Mike

Lino 

https://youtu.be/Zk9HaR2Ob38


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

https://youtu.be/GqLfl6mvQpo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Lalettan's Birthday Wish




Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Shankardas

Happy Birthday Mammookka...

----------


## cinema aaradhakan

Hearing rumours like Lalettan is going to direct Ikka and PR in ashirwad banner. Dont know its only a rumour.

----------


## Naradhan

> Hearing rumours like Lalettan is going to direct Ikka and PR in ashirwad banner. Dont know its only a rumour.


Yeah, I too heard such a rumour ...

----------


## Mike

> Hearing rumours like Lalettan is going to direct Ikka and PR in ashirwad banner. Dont know its only a rumour.


Kurachu days ayittu ee sambhavam karangunnundu..  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shortbread



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Rachu

> 


Daivame.. ithil aara aniyan aara chettan..  :Shocked:  :Wacko:

----------


## tam

നമ്മളെ ഞെട്ടിക്കാൻ വേണ്ടി മാത്രം ജന്മമെടുത്ത മമ്മുക്ക !!!
Happy birthday!!!




>

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BONJOUR

Happy birthday to my Hero

----------


## sudeepdayal

Happy Bday Mammookka ❤️❤️❤️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

Happy Birthday Mammootty sir

----------


## Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Bilalinte kaaryathil valla theerumaanavm aayo?

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Jeevanodey undo, Bhai.?
>  Fourthil kaanarilallo?


Undu undu 😃
Pazhaya pole Active alla, but Sita Ramam thread il Njan posts cheythirunnu.

Engane pokunnu.

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ee Birthdaykku puthiya movie announcement onnu undayilla alle?  :Sad:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Ee Birthdaykku puthiya movie announcement onnu undayilla alle?


Nannayi.. Announce cheytha padangalude karyathil oru theerumanamakatte.. Bililikkayil ninnu thanne thudangatte aadhyam...

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

athum nallathanu - njan oru bramanda movie announcement pratheekshichirunnu




> Nannayi.. Announce cheytha padangalude karyathil oru theerumanamakatte.. Bililikkayil ninnu thanne thudangatte aadhyam...

----------


## muzammil

Kidu Look. Can't believe he is 70+

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Band:  :Band: 

Hari Ser & Ikka Film...  :Band: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Hari Ser & Ikka Film... 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


vinayante vilakku maatan avasaana samayathu ettavum kooduthal vaadhichathu ikka aanu . so ikka munkai eduthu ee project nadakkum ........

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> vinayante vilakku maatan avasaana samayathu ettavum kooduthal vaadhichathu ikka aanu . so ikka munkai eduthu ee project nadakkum ........


Yes... waiting for this combo.... 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mannadiar Brothers 



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram



----------


## frincekjoseph

Vinayan cheytha randu mammootty padavum super aanu
I liked both films and its characters





> vinayante vilakku maatan avasaana samayathu ettavum kooduthal vaadhichathu ikka aanu . so ikka munkai eduthu ee project nadakkum ........

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Vinayan cheytha randu mammootty padavum super aanu
> I liked both films and its characters


Dadasahib character aayirunnu enikku kooduthalum ishtapettirunnathu...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Yes super look aayirunnu...........





> Dadasahib character aayirunnu enikku kooduthalum ishtapettirunnathu...

----------


## josemon17

Ikka kanjirappally and Palai koode undelo..which movie?

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Yes super look aayirunnu...........


Thenkashippattanom kolithiyathum, DS climax kurachu negative aayathum padam BB level ethandu poyathu.. Allenkil sure shot BB aakenda padam aayirunnu.. Still SH range undennu thonnunnu.. EKM okke 75 - 100 days run undayirunnu padathinu..

----------


## frincekjoseph

Yes - Superhit aayirunnu




> Thenkashippattanom kolithiyathum, DS climax kurachu negative aayathum padam BB level ethandu poyathu.. Allenkil sure shot BB aakenda padam aayirunnu.. Still SH range undennu thonnunnu.. EKM okke 75 - 100 days run undayirunnu padathinu..

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


 :Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


newyork discussion aano atho new movie?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> newyork discussion aano atho new movie?


New movie varunundu ..athinte discussion aavum...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

> New movie varunundu ..athinte discussion aavum...
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Script aarannu chodikkandallo alle  :Laughing:

----------


## mujthaba

> newyork discussion aano atho new movie?


American thoppi kandille  :Smile:

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Script aarannu chodikkandallo alle


New York ne kurichulla excitement script Udayan alla ennathu aayirunnu... Ithippo veendum Udayan!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Script aarannu chodikkandallo alle


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Ore Oru Ukri  :King: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Production By Mammootty Kampany ???..



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Hammeee....kiduuu item  :Ennekollu:  :Ayyo:  :Laughing: :

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## KARNAN

@mammukka’s next with #JeoBaby to start rolling from October 2nd week!

#Mammootty #MammoottyKampany

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## frincekjoseph

ok and matured pair.......... Acting wise swagaa.........



>

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## DAVID007

.............................

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Megastar Latest 
>  ജിയോ ബേബി പടത്തിലെ Look


Ithu etho private function alle? Purakil ullathu aniyan Ibrahim kutty aanallo.

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Megastar Latest 
>  ജിയോ ബേബി പടത്തിലെ Look


Kalippu aanallo.. Ee expression Mammootiyude mughathu kanda mathram nammuk kalippu varilla.. Angane kurach legends undu adukkumbo valare careful aavan thonnum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## kandahassan

*വഴിയിൽ കിടക്കുന്ന തേങ്ങയെടുത്ത് ഗണപതിക്ക് അടിക്കല്ലേ മമ്മൂട്ടി*

----------


## Movie Lover

Simran is a better pair for Mammotty. Matured too. In acting department too she is miles ahead of Jo




> ok and matured pair.......... Acting wise swagaa.........

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Mammookka had mentioned the title as "Kaadhal" in Asianet news interview!

----------


## Thevalliparamban

A pan Indian movie analysis YouTube channel about the Mammootty rampage!!  :Yo: 

https://youtu.be/CODXSMdAKF8

----------


## Thevalliparamban

*The magnificent 2022!*

----------


## BIGBrother

> *The magnificent 2022!*


Biggest Hit off the year
SuperHit
Best performance
SuperHit / super performance

----------


## Balram

> Biggest Hit off the year
> SuperHit
> Best performance
> SuperHit / super performance



Aa CBI nalla script um nalla direction um undayirnnel IH aakenda mothal aayirunnu..

----------


## Sree Tcr

> Aa CBI nalla script um nalla direction um undayirnnel IH aakenda mothal aayirunnu..


Basket killing Swamy😁...ee script ingane Engilum K.Madhu eduthallonu aashvasikam....

----------


## Rachu

Rajani sir about Mammookka...  :Very Happy: 

https://youtu.be/JtlvPdfI2L8

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ikka



----------


## BIGBrother

> Aa CBI nalla script um nalla direction um undayirnnel IH aakenda mothal aayirunnu..


അത് ഒരു big miss ആയിപോയി...

----------


## Veiwer11

> *The magnificent 2022!*


Biggest boxoffice year of Megastar.
Hopefully they release NNM in theatre

----------


## Shankardas

> Aa CBI nalla script um nalla direction um undayirnnel IH aakenda mothal aayirunnu..


INi ikkakku Bheeshma pole oru huge theaterical collection varunna padam vallathum varunnundo...(Bilal vannal vannennu parayam)

----------


## BASH1982

> INi ikkakku Bheeshma pole oru huge theaterical collection varunna padam vallathum varunnundo...(Bilal vannal vannennu parayam)


Don't worry ippolathe pokku kandittu 2004 to 2010 avarthikkum ennu thonnunnu christifer polum hit akan chancrndu.pothuve oru goodwill undu parippuvada cheythu nashippikkathirunna mathi

----------


## Shankardas

> Don't worry ippolathe pokku kandittu 2004 to 2010 avarthikkum ennu thonnunnu christifer polum hit akan chancrndu.pothuve oru goodwill undu parippuvada cheythu nashippikkathirunna mathi


Ippol ullathellam parippuvada setup alle...budget wise..but rorshach pole content oriented aanenkil mathi...idakku ajay ,marthndan polathe items keri varathirunnal mathi..

----------


## BASH1982

> Ippol ullathellam parippuvada setup alle...budget wise..but rorshach pole content oriented aanenkil mathi...idakku ajay ,marthndan polathe items keri varathirunnal mathi..


Parippuvada setup ennal theere low level big ms akumbo padathinu oru quality venam example munnariyippu nd manglish randum budget theere illa comparatively munnariyippu budget below than manglish bu we called manglish only Parippuvada

----------


## KARNAN

> INi ikkakku Bheeshma pole oru huge theaterical collection varunna padam vallathum varunnundo...(Bilal vannal vannennu parayam)


Jeo baby movie kazhinjula padam  :Band:  :Band:  wait for something really big :shhh:

----------


## twist369

> Jeo baby movie kazhinjula padam  wait for something really big :shhh:


Christopher will be an hughe hit,..ithavana bunni ukri njettikkum...

Monster atbb aavum...with pakka script...

And followed by a massive trailer Christopher nalla initial edukkukayum...bb aavumkayum cheyyum...

Mark my words

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Rorscharch okke enganeya parippuvada aakunne? It has pretty good production value.. Pinne Puzhu, Jeo baby film, NNM okke commercial movies alla.. In fact, Rorscharch is also an experimental film.

Parippuvada films enn parayunnath low budget commercial movies me aanu and Mammookka had a bunch of them during that period.. eg:- Kuttanadan blog, Gaanagandharvan, Parole, Streetlights, Pullikkaran Stara, Masterpiece, Thoppil joppan, Acha din, Praise the lord, doubles, thappana etc 




> Ippol ullathellam parippuvada setup alle...budget wise..but rorshach pole content oriented aanenkil mathi...idakku ajay ,marthndan polathe items keri varathirunnal mathi..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Rorscharch okke enganeya parippuvada aakunne? It has pretty good production value.. Pinne Puzhu, Jeo baby film, NNM okke commercial movies alla.. In fact, Rorscharch is also an experimental film.
> 
> Parippuvada films enn parayunnath low budget commercial movies me aanu and Mammookka had a bunch of them during that period.. eg:- Kuttanadan blog, Gaanagandharvan, Parole, Streetlights, Pullikkaran Stara, Masterpiece, Thoppil joppan, Acha din, Praise the lord, doubles, thappana etc


Ippol Ikkayude padangalil Pishu and Sohanlal onnum angane kaanarillallo.. Athinte oru vyathyasam kaananundu...

----------


## frincekjoseph

NPNM alle? 




> Biggest boxoffice year of Megastar.
> Hopefully they release NNM in theatre

----------


## frincekjoseph

Undaalo - Christopher  :Vandivittu:  



> INi ikkakku Bheeshma pole oru huge theaterical collection varunna padam vallathum varunnundo...(Bilal vannal vannennu parayam)

----------


## Shankardas

> Rorscharch okke enganeya parippuvada aakunne? It has pretty good production value.. Pinne Puzhu, Jeo baby film, NNM okke commercial movies alla.. In fact, Rorscharch is also an experimental film.
> 
> Parippuvada films enn parayunnath low budget commercial movies me aanu and Mammookka had a bunch of them during that period.. eg:- Kuttanadan blog, Gaanagandharvan, Parole, Streetlights, Pullikkaran Stara, Masterpiece, Thoppil joppan, Acha din, Praise the lord, doubles, thappana etc


I got it macha....njan parippuvada ennudesichathu budget vechu maatram aanu...ningal master piece parippuvada categoryil ittittundenkil Rorsharch/nanpakal/Jeo baby padam okke angane alle..ini cheriya budget and oola directors/setup aanen parippuvada enkil Nanpakal/rorsharch/Jeo baby onnum parippuvada alla...
Njan udesichathu...contentum illa BOyum illatha ningal paranja polulla blog/gandharvan type padangal idakku keri varathirunnal mathi ennanu...

----------


## Shankardas

> Jeo baby movie kazhinjula padam  wait for something really big :shhh:


Seriously???Bilal aano...kettathu aa great father photographerude (Roby enno matto aanu peru)...road movie aanu ennanu...urappilla..Bilal illenkilum oru kidu commercial padam vannirunnenkil...even Vysak without ukri..oru kidu item thannal super aayene...angerokke katta ikka fan aanu...

----------


## Shankardas

> Parippuvada setup ennal theere low level big ms akumbo padathinu oru quality venam example munnariyippu nd manglish randum budget theere illa comparatively munnariyippu budget below than manglish bu we called manglish only Parippuvada


yes njanum athaanu paranjathu...budget maatram vechu parippuvada enu parayan pattilla...nalla content undenkil budget vishayamalla...idakku blog/gandharvan type kero varathirunnal mathi...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Seriously???Bilal aano...kettathu aa great father photographerude (Roby enno matto aanu peru)...road movie aanu ennanu...urappilla..Bilal illenkilum oru kidu commercial padam vannirunnenkil...even Vysak without ukri..oru kidu item thannal super aayene...angerokke katta ikka fan aanu...


Vyshakh Ikka teaminte NewYork enthaayi?? Athu drop aayo??

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Upcoming listing eganeyaanu ?

NMK
Christopher
?
?

----------


## classic

Masterpiece include cheythath athinte production value below average aayath kondanu..

NNM onnum parippuvada alla.. so were munnariyipp & puzhu.. aa padangalkk athinu venda production value und.. commercial films should not compromise on production value.. should have good cast & crew, locations, art etc..
Athillatha padangalanu parippuvada enn ariyappettath.. Daridryam pidicha casting, art etc.. Athond ulla mecham padam pottiyalum nashttam illa ennullathanu.. pakshe njan manassilakkunnath ath kondanu aa padangalkk aa gathi vannathenna.. athyvashyam budget undel avarkk pressure vannene.. quality entertainer irakkan.. Atleast Mammookka kkum nalla script choose cheyyan pressure vannene.. Ith CBI5 okke pole release nu munne table profit aanu Mammookka yude pala padangalum.. Pinne BO il disaster aayal producer kkenth prashnam?




> I got it macha....njan parippuvada ennudesichathu budget vechu maatram aanu...ningal master piece parippuvada categoryil ittittundenkil Rorsharch/nanpakal/Jeo baby padam okke angane alle..ini cheriya budget and oola directors/setup aanen parippuvada enkil Nanpakal/rorsharch/Jeo baby onnum parippuvada alla...
> Njan udesichathu...contentum illa BOyum illatha ningal paranja polulla blog/gandharvan type padangal idakku keri varathirunnal mathi ennanu...

----------


## KARNAN

> Seriously???Bilal aano...kettathu aa great father photographerude (Roby enno matto aanu peru)...road movie aanu ennanu...urappilla..Bilal illenkilum oru kidu commercial padam vannirunnenkil...even Vysak without ukri..oru kidu item thannal super aayene...angerokke katta ikka fan aanu...


Mammoottu kampany production no:4  thee item aanu big budget

----------


## King Amal

Dream start for @MKampanyOffl to Malayalam Cinema as their first theatrical release #Rorschach is successfully running in theatres across the globe and at the same time,their first production #NanpakalNerathuMayakkam has been selected for the 27th IFFK ♥️👏🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shankardas

> Mammoottu kampany production no:4  thee item aanu big budget


Thee item aanenkil athangu para machaane...

----------


## Shankardas

> Masterpiece include cheythath athinte production value below average aayath kondanu..
> 
> NNM onnum parippuvada alla.. so were munnariyipp & puzhu.. aa padangalkk athinu venda production value und.. commercial films should not compromise on production value.. should have good cast & crew, locations, art etc..
> Athillatha padangalanu parippuvada enn ariyappettath.. Daridryam pidicha casting, art etc.. Athond ulla mecham padam pottiyalum nashttam illa ennullathanu.. pakshe njan manassilakkunnath ath kondanu aa padangalkk aa gathi vannathenna.. athyvashyam budget undel avarkk pressure vannene.. quality entertainer irakkan.. Atleast Mammookka kkum nalla script choose cheyyan pressure vannene.. Ith CBI5 okke pole release nu munne table profit aanu Mammookka yude pala padangalum.. Pinne BO il disaster aayal producer kkenth prashnam?


Nammalu randum parayunnathu same aanu... :Laughing: ..NNM,puzhu onnum parippuvada alla...blog/gandharvan type aanu parippuvada..
only vathyasam for masterpiece..budget nallathu pole vannittu mosham casting aai poya padam...so masterpiecinte kaaryathil parippuvada ennathu budgetil parayan pattilla..overall quality nokkiyal angane parayam...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## veiwer

https://youtu.be/dWr11hI962Q


About interviewing ikka

Ikka fans should hear

----------


## twist369

#13yearsofepicpazhassiraja

One in a lifetime movie...theatre experience 🔥😍

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Versatile Actor.......




> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


One of best year . Like , 2009, 2010

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Naradhan

Bharyayum Bharthavum Georgekuttyum aanu aanu MammoottyKampany-de directors ... Majority Maminte kayyilaanu ....

----------


## abdul

https://fb.watch/gjpBRXUa5u/

മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ കയ്യെടുത്തു കുമ്പിടണം..

തമിഴ്നാട്ടിൽ നിന്നും..

----------


## Thevalliparamban

At Asha Sharath's daughter's wedding reception!

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## emirates

@mammukka to join hands with producer Anto Joseph for a big budget project in 2023, Haneef Adeni will be a part of that project.

Sent from my V2035 using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1

> @mammukka to join hands with producer Anto Joseph for a big budget project in 2023, Haneef Adeni will be a part of that project.
> 
> Sent from my V2035 using Tapatalk


Mood poyi..

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


As a fan 10/10 rating njan kodukkum for Amaram..

----------


## Shankardas

> Mood poyi..
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Sathyam...entharo entho...

----------


## Balram

> @mammukka to join hands with producer Anto Joseph for a big budget project in 2023, Haneef Adeni will be a part of that project.
> 
> Sent from my V2035 using Tapatalk



vendayirunnu...  :Sad:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Mammooka fan

Mammooka Anwar Rasheed movie unden ketu Sheri aano??

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Mammooka Anwar Rasheed movie unden ketu Sheri aano??


Ariyilla bhai.. Njanum kettu, chila youtube channels il parayunnundu...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Micheal Appa

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Evede Nhan Thudangiya Thread Evede? 

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Evede Nhan Thudangiya Thread Evede? 
> 
> Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk


Avar ividunn choondiyathaakum

----------


## Micheal Appa

> Avar ividunn choondiyathaakum


Adipwoli

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk

----------


## Micheal Appa

:Band: 

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Mammootty-Nivin-Tovino-Haneef Adeni padam undenn karangi nadapundallo, ithoke ullathano ?

----------


## rajavu

What happened to all ref threads ? Ellam delete aakiya

----------


## twist369

Ikka-vijay-atlee- ennu rumours kelkkunnundallo?

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

Full rumors aanello??? Shoot nadannu kondirikkunna Kaathal kazhinjaal pinne vere ethokkeyaanu mammukkayude announced upcoming projects yet???

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Full rumors aanello??? Shoot nadannu kondirikkunna Kaathal kazhinjaal pinne vere ethokkeyaanu mammukkayude announced upcoming projects yet???


Nothing announced

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Full rumors aanello??? Shoot nadannu kondirikkunna Kaathal kazhinjaal pinne vere ethokkeyaanu mammukkayude announced upcoming projects yet???


Officially announce cheythittillenkilum Roby Varghese Raj movie and Deen Dennis movie are likely to be next respectively ennaanu strong buzz.

----------


## Raja Sha

> Ikka-vijay-atlee- ennu rumours kelkkunnundallo?
> 
> Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk


അതു പണ്ട് bigilനു മുൻപും കെട്ടതല്ലേ

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Band:  :Band: 



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ikka-vijay-atlee- ennu rumours kelkkunnundallo?
> 
> Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk


Fake news

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Adipoli 

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Adipoli 
> 
> Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk


Thread thudangikko  :Yeye: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Verum rumor maathram aakane!!!  :Pray: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Vere ethu nadannillelum Ithu nadakkum .. sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Thread thudangikko 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Mammotty de thirich varav nte time aayittilla

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Sidhique inu Ee Pani onnu nirthi veettil irunnu koode

----------


## advaithh09

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Christopher- Siddique padam, ikka thirich pokkinulla erpad aano  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Ajnabi

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


കണ്ണ് തട്ടാതിരിക്കാൻ ഇടക്ക് ഇരിക്കട്ടെ.. 😏

----------


## AUks

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Nalla interesting phase thannee🙏🙏

Sent from my RMX2156 using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk



endhonnade idhu.. onnu nannayi varumbolekkum..  :Mad:

----------


## Mammooka fan

Tough time il pullik nalla oru hit koduthe alle 
Nadakanenkil nadakatte chelapol nalla oru entertainer kityalo

----------


## Balram

> Tough time il pullik nalla oru hit koduthe alle 
> Nadakanenkil nadakatte chelapol nalla oru entertainer kityalo



adhyam swantham thettu manassilakkiyal alle ayalku adhu repeat cheyyathrikaan kazhiyu,, ivide Sidique enna direcotr outdated aanennu ayalku idhu vare thonniyittilla. ayal cheyyunanthu ellam duhaathamaaya endho aanu ennu ayal swayam viswhasikkunnu.. angne ulla oral engane kaalathinu othu update aayi oru movie cheyyaan aanu..  :Doh:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Christopher- Siddique padam, ikka thirich pokkinulla erpad aano


Nirthiyedathu ninnu thudangaanaanu...

----------


## DAVID007

Big brother pottiyathu degrading kondu mathramanennu ippozhum kannadachu vishwasikkunnayaalaa siddiq, aa padam pottiyathu ividathe audiencinte kuzhappam kondu mathramaanennu ippozhum paranju nadalkunnayaal. Sensum sensibility nashtapettittundu ennu thonnunnu. Oru kalathu nalla cinema cheythittundu shariyaanu but ippo valare outdated aanu. Don't deserve any chance from big M's any more!!!

----------


## aashiq1

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


😑

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shankardas

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk



Mammootty is back on track..paranjittu kaaryamilla...nannai pokunna timil veendum pazhaya route pidikkuvanenkil athu angerude prasnam maatramaanu..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Attachment 43367
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Inganeyokke unddayirunnalle.. Njan vicharichathu trollanmaarude paniyaanennyirunnu...

----------


## classic

Jr mandrake A10 Ikka kk kaimari.. Kandille avide announce cheythath LJP commercial movie, Shyam-Madhu movie.. Shoot kazhinjath Jeethu nte Ram, ini shoot thudangendath L2.. Barroz pani aavumo enn doubt undayirunnu.. ippo illa :hehe:

Ivide Siddique padam announce cheyyunnu.. ini Ramesh pisharody, Sohan Seenulal okke announce aavum.. Adutha release Ukri Square nte Christopher  :Band:  

Ini Mammookka yudeyum M fans ntem time.. L fan, move aside  :Clap: 




> Mammootty is back on track..paranjittu kaaryamilla...nannai pokunna timil veendum pazhaya route pidikkuvanenkil athu angerude prasnam maatramaanu..

----------


## BASH1982

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Inger ith enthonna kanikkunna .Anwar okke ready ayiitu nilkuva next movie amalinu onnu ok paranjal bilal undakum angane nalanju padam cheythittu orennam venel sahayikkan cheythote like Christopher .ithippo vadi koduthittu adicho ennu parayunna poleyanu

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Tough time il pullik nalla oru hit koduthe alle 
> Nadakanenkil nadakatte chelapol nalla oru entertainer kityalo


Ee dialogue idakkide Siddiq adikkarundu.. Even Hitler polum parayana kettu Mammootiyude kurachu padangal pottiya samayath Hitler cheythenn. King enna all time hit adich nikkunna samayath aanu Hitler cheythath. Chronic cheyyunna samayath Mammooty movies kurach kuravayirunnu.. Irangiyathil Valyettan blockbuster. Pinne kurach Tamil movies including Kandu kondein okke cheythu nikkunna samayam. Siddiqnte thonnal aanu Chronic illayirunnel Mammootty field out aayene ennu.. Mammooty Hit parade Sharikkum start aavunnath Sethuramayyar cbi thottanu.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Vere ethu nadannillelum Ithu nadakkum .. sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ikkade oru track record vechu sugamayittum nadakkum mikkavarum anwer rasheed nd amal neerad padavum dropum akum

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Ikkade oru track record vechu sugamayittum nadakkum mikkavarum anwer rasheed nd amal neerad padavum dropum akum


Kurach easy aaya project eduth cheyyuvanenn thonunnu.. LJP okke aayi work cheyth entho oru thonnal Mammootty and LJP athra Nalla terms allannu.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Oru kayattathinu oru irakkam ennanallo.. appo ithokke varum :Namichu:

----------


## BASH1982

> Kurach easy aaya project eduth cheyyuvanenn thonunnu.. LJP okke aayi work cheyth entho oru thonnal Mammootty and LJP athra Nalla terms allannu.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same feel here  mt anthology movie okke ljp mariyappozhe oru doubts undarunnu

----------


## BASH1982

> Oru kayattathinu oru irakkam ennanallo.. appo ithokke varum


Vallatha irakkam ayi poyi

----------


## Raja Sha

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


പോയി മൂഡ് പോയി...

മോൻസ്റ്റർ സൃഷ്ടിച്ച ബെഞ്ച് മാർക് അടുത്ത വർഷം മമ്മൂക്ക തകർത്തെക്കും.

 ക്രിസ്റ്റഫെറിൽതുടങ്ങുന്ന  അടുത്ത വർഷം മൊത്തത്തിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി വിരുദ്ധരുടെ ആഹ്ലാദ ദിനങ്ങൾ ആവും... :Drum:

----------


## Dr Roy

even christopher  nannayal polum ee padam oru kalathum nannavan sadhyathayilla.karanam sidhique outdated aayittu kollam kure aayi..hope this doesnt happen

----------


## firecrown

Ikka-siddique padangal ellam hit alle?....hitler, chronic bachelor, bhasker

----------


## twist369

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Sidiqnte kayyum kaalum thalli odikaan quotation koduthaalo

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

Siddhique inte padamo. Ha ha. Ingerku ithrayum vayassu ayille. Kurachu rest eduthoode. Nalla projects thudangan vaikunnathinu enthinanu ijjathi padangal okke commit cheyyunnathu

----------


## Veiwer11

When is bilal

----------


## Mike

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Haaa koppu ingerkku ithu enthinte kedaa 🤦🏼*♂️
Siddiq thanne avum producer Ayalkoota sahayam 😏 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ali Bhai

Waiting for directing samrat Ajay Vasudev :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Mammooka in form that will make this a good entertainer.

----------


## AUks

> even christopher  nannayal polum ee padam oru kalathum nannavan sadhyathayilla.karanam sidhique outdated aayittu kollam kure aayi..hope this doesnt happen


Same feeling. Bhaskar vare 2nd half assal thattikoott aayirunnu. Ith valla rumor mathram ayirikkane. Ikkakk effort illatha oru padam cheyyan aanenkil thanne puthiya valla pillerkkum kodukkuka. Ith ingane outdated aaya directorsn kodth veruthe time kalayunnu

Sent from my RMX2156 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kenny

adipoli baa pokam...

ee friendship pani nirtharayille  :Unhappy:

----------


## Veiwer11

Rorshack pole item onnumille for next year

----------


## sudeepdayal

Siddiq prasnam enthanu vechal thread kettal kidilan ennu thonunna onnu eppozhum undavum.. ennitt project ok aavumbo oru koothara screenplay setup aakki ulla mimicry teamsine vechu pazhaya skit comedy okke ready aakkum.. Lal onnich undel enthelum kollavunna numbers enkilum undavum.. Illel verum matte Radhika beer pole ulla sadhanam okke varum.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sree Tcr

Ladies & Gentlemante sheenam Bhaskaril Theertha pole Big Brotherinte Sheenam Sidhiq ithiloode theerkum......

----------


## Viru

Friends kayinjappo kaiyyil ulla stuff theernna director aanu siddique which is precisely 23 years back

Ayalkku okke puthiya pilleru aarum date kodukkilla pakshe mammooty mohanlaline pattikkan eluppam aanenu thonnunu pullikku

----------


## DAVID007

> Haaa koppu ingerkku ithu enthinte kedaa 🤦🏼*♂️
> Siddiq thanne avum producer Ayalkoota sahayam 😏 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sahayikkan aanenkil siddiqinodu produce mathram cheyyan paranjittu nalla valla pillerko padam koduthude??? Ippozhathe ikkante form vechu simply rights ellam kootti oru 10 Cr okke profit kittum. Aa Robin vargees raj padamellam ikka nte commitments karanam mathramaanu delay aakunne. Enthoro entho!!!

----------


## Inspector Balram

Ith enganam hit aaytundel kuthi irunn quote cheyth kore apposthalanmare eduth air il kettarnn

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Ith enganam hit aaytundel kuthi irunn quote cheyth kore apposthalanmare eduth air il kettarnn
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Hit aayitenth karyam bro.. Hit Ippo Johnny Antony koode Mammootty padam cheythalum aavum.. Veruthe samayam kalayunnathin pakaram nammal fansinu enjoy cheyyan pattiya kidilan roles varende. Athippo padam pottiyal producerk poyi.. Allathenth.. Mission 90 days okke Ippo disaster aayit polum ethra thavana kandenn thanne ormayilla.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Sahayikkan aanenkil siddiqinodu produce mathram cheyyan paranjittu nalla valla pillerko padam koduthude??? Ippozhathe ikkante form vechu simply rights ellam kootti oru 10 Cr okke profit kittum. Aa Robin vargees raj padamellam ikka nte commitments karanam mathramaanu delay aakunne. Enthoro entho!!!


Roby Varghese Raj padam thanne alle immediate next after Kaathal?

----------


## DAVID007

> Roby Varghese Raj padam thanne alle immediate next after Kaathal?


Alla ennu thonnunnu, recent interviewil Robin paranjathu, Kadha ikkayodu paranju ikka ok paranjittundu oru dark thriller aanu but eppo thudangan pattun ennu ippo parayaan pattilla because ikka have lot of commitments before doing this. Ee project okke on aayi nilkumpozhaanu siddiqinokke veendum avasaram ennorkkumpozhaanu👎

----------


## Shankardas

> Same feel here  mt anthology movie okke ljp mariyappozhe oru doubts undarunnu


Enthu issue aanu avar thammil..anthologyil ninnu maaran issue aano kaaranam?

----------


## BASH1982

> Enthu issue aanu avar thammil..anthologyil ninnu maaran issue aano kaaranam?


Nammude feels alle chumma chinthichu kootiyathu shariyakan chancillarikkum

----------


## KARNAN

> Kurach easy aaya project eduth cheyyuvanenn thonunnu.. LJP okke aayi work cheyth entho oru thonnal Mammootty and LJP athra Nalla terms allannu.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nanpakal nu munne back to back 3 films aanu plan cheythe including anthology but aake nadannathu nanpakal..... Ippol LJP lalettane vachu movie cheyunnu something fishy...

----------


## sachin

> Friends kayinjappo kaiyyil ulla stuff theernna director aanu siddique which is precisely 23 years back
> 
> Ayalkku okke puthiya pilleru aarum date kodukkilla pakshe mammooty mohanlaline pattikkan eluppam aanenu thonnunu pullikku


Bt IKKA + Siddique ellam hits alle pinne padathinte quality thazhotanu pokunne so BTR level kittyal bhagyam enthanelum ganagandhavan okke cheyyunathilum better anu pinne hit combo alle siddiqueinu big brother nalla pani koduthitundu financially so oru help anu athil athra prob undo pinne fans enthinanu oru hit comboyil prejudice akunne trailer teaser okke varatte.

----------


## Manoj

> Ith enganam hit aaytundel kuthi irunn quote cheyth kore apposthalanmare eduth air il kettarnn
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Phantem kazhinju oru varsham malayalam padangal cheyyaathe maari നിന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്, sidhique പടം ചെയ്യാൻ ആയിട്ട്, വളരെ മോശപ്പെട്ട അവസ്ഥയിലും എന്ന് Chronic bachelor BB ആക്കി തന്നതാണ്, അതിലും മോശപ്പെട്ട സമയത്ത് ഭാസ്കർ പോലൊരു സൂപ്പർഹിറ്റ് um തന്നു. ഇതും ഹിറ്റ് ആകും..

Sent from my M2101K7BI using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Bt IKKA + Siddique ellam hits alle pinne padathinte quality thazhotanu pokunne so BTR level kittyal bhagyam enthanelum ganagandhavan okke cheyyunathilum better anu pinne hit combo alle siddiqueinu big brother nalla pani koduthitundu financially so oru help anu athil athra prob undo pinne fans enthinanu oru hit comboyil prejudice akunne trailer teaser okke varatte.





> Phantem kazhinju oru varsham malayalam padangal cheyyaathe maari നിന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്, sidhique പടം ചെയ്യാൻ ആയിട്ട്, വളരെ മോശപ്പെട്ട അവസ്ഥയിലും എന്ന് Chronic bachelor BB ആക്കി തന്നതാണ്, അതിലും മോശപ്പെട്ട സമയത്ത് ഭാസ്കർ പോലൊരു സൂപ്പർഹിറ്റ് um തന്നു. ഇതും ഹിറ്റ് ആകും..
> 
> Sent from my M2101K7BI using Tapatalk


Ikkade prayam ippo pazyathalla .padam hit or flop alla vishayam oru entertainer cheyyuvanel minimum Rajamaanikyam Annan thambi level venam .ikka careerinte peak level nilkkuvanu pratheeksha yulla projects  pullide oru yes nu vendi kathirikkunnu aa samayathu ingane orennam ottum pratheekshichilla

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Ikka & Siddique combo ennum vamban hitukal thannittundallo.. So personally I am okay with this combo... They share a better chemistry... 2nd half BTR pole verum bomb kadhayaakkathe irunnal padam odikkolum... Families okke nannayi vannolum padathinu... Gangster undakkiya perudhosham alpamenkilum mattikkoduthathu BTR enna SH movie aanu... Vere aarenkilum script ezhuthukayayirunnekil nallathayirikkum ennu oru openion maathram enikkundu...

----------


## BASH1982

> Nanpakal nu munne back to back 3 films aanu plan cheythe including anthology but aake nadannathu nanpakal..... Ippol LJP lalettane vachu movie cheyunnu something fishy...


Appo enikku mathram alla thonniyathu 
Njanum ee teamil ninnu kooduthal expect cheythirunnu.

----------


## sudeepdayal

Edited 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Phantem kazhinju oru varsham malayalam padangal cheyyaathe maari നിന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്, sidhique പടം ചെയ്യാൻ ആയിട്ട്, വളരെ മോശപ്പെട്ട അവസ്ഥയിലും എന്ന് Chronic bachelor BB ആക്കി തന്നതാണ്, അതിലും മോശപ്പെട്ട സമയത്ത് ഭാസ്കർ പോലൊരു സൂപ്പർഹിറ്റ് um തന്നു. ഇതും ഹിറ്റ് ആകും..
> 
> Sent from my M2101K7BI using Tapatalk


Ee timil Tamil Kandu kondein and Anandam okke pole valiya project cheytha actore aanu oru Mammootty fan thanne parayunnath. Siddiq Mammootiye vechu Blockbuster undakki ennu. Appo Siddiqne paranhit karyamilla. Bhaskar okke cheyyunna samayath enthu mosham time. Appozhokke Mammooty okke oru cult image achieve cheyth kazhinhu. Ini ethra padam poytiyalum visayam alla ennu. Siddiqnu okke date kittiyath thanne bhagyam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ravi

> Appo enikku mathram alla thonniyathu 
> Njanum ee teamil ninnu kooduthal expect cheythirunnu.


Common sensulla ellavarkkum thonniyittundu.
They were planning 2 more films with LJP including MT anthology. 
MT yude anthology kaivittappole manassilayi entho kuzhappamundennu. Ashan ippole L campil poyappol theerumanamayi. Ini LJP yumayi oru projectum pratheeshikkanda.

----------


## BASH1982

> Ee timil Tamil Kandu kondein and Anandam okke pole valiya project cheytha actore aanu oru Mammootty fan thanne parayunnath. Siddiq Mammootiye vechu Blockbuster undakki ennu. Appo Siddiqne paranhit karyamilla. Bhaskar okke cheyyunna samayath enthu mosham time. Appozhokke Mammooty okke oru cult image achieve cheyth kazhinhu. Ini ethra padam poytiyalum visayam alla ennu. Siddiqnu okke date kittiyath thanne bhagyam. 
> 
> U
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One year film illathirunnathu oru hindi film with raveena pinne randu tamil films velayudham nd sathyamoorthi. Hindi padam release ayilla tamil films randu pakuthikku vechu ninnupoi allathe chronic bachelor cheyyan vendi one year ikka spend cheyyumennu commonsense ulla arum parayilla.cb shooting thudangiyathu January anu release on April. April ithinte shooting daily kanan poyittundu

----------


## BASH1982

> Common sensulla ellavarkkum thonniyittundu.
> They were planning 2 more films with LJP including MT anthology. 
> MT yude anthology kaivittappole manassilayi entho kuzhappamundennu. Ashan ippole L campil poyappol theerumanamayi. Ini LJP yumayi oru projectum pratheeshikkanda.


Namukku vidhichittullathu b unni nd Siddhiq okke anu ini pisharody koodi vannal happy alum

----------


## rajavu

> Namukku vidhichittullathu b unni nd Siddhiq okke anu ini pisharody koodi vannal happy alum


Actually after Anandham became a mega hit in Tamil he got lots of offers . 2002 he had karmegham in Tamil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Actually after Anandham became a mega hit in Tamil he got lots of offers . 2002 he had karmegham in Tamil 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Karmegham maatramalla.. junior senior ennitu vadham koode ondaairinnu same year..

----------


## BASH1982

> Karmegham maatramalla.. junior senior ennitu vadham koode ondaairinnu same year..


4 films undarunnu athil karmegham nd Jr sr mathram release ayi satyamoorthi with remya krishnan aged advocate ayittarunnu oru teenage makal okke ulla character arunnu 75 percent shouting kazhinjathu pinneedu drop ayi velayudham enna padam van hype arunnu athu thudangeettu pakuthi vechu ninnu poy hindi film poorthiyayirunnu pinne enthayennu oru idea illa

----------


## Raja Sha

> 4 films undarunnu athil karmegham nd Jr sr mathram release ayi satyamoorthi with remya krishnan aged advocate ayittarunnu oru teenage makal okke ulla character arunnu 75 percent shouting kazhinjathu pinneedu drop ayi velayudham enna padam van hype arunnu athu thudangeettu pakuthi vechu ninnu poy hindi film poorthiyayirunnu pinne enthayennu oru idea illa


സത്യമൂർത്തി velayudham ഒക്കെ അത്രത്തോളം ഷൂട്ടിംഗ് ഒക്കെ നടന്നിരുന്നോ..
Just പൂജ മാത്രം നടന്നു എന്നാണ് ഓർമ. പിന്നീട് ഡ്രോപ്പ് ആയി.
എന്നാൽ ക്രോണിക് bachelor നു മുൻപ് കുറെ അന്യഭാഷാ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ തിരക്കിൽ പെട്ടു മലയാള സിനിമയിൽ ഒരു ഗ്യാപ് വന്നു. തൊട്ടു മുൻപുള്ള yearil പട്ടാളം എന്ന ഒറ്റ ചിത്രംമാത്രം റീലീസ് ചെയ്ത് ഫ്ലോപ്പ് ആയി.
അതിനെയാണ് പ്രതിസന്ധി എന്നൊക്കെ സിദ്ദിക്ക് അടിച്ചു വിടുന്നത്.
ശരിക്കും ഒരു കാലത്തും മമ്മൂട്ടി അങ്ങനെ വലിയ പ്രതിസന്ധി ഒന്നും നേരിട്ടിട്ടില്ല. പലതും മാധ്യമങ്ങൾ പിൽക്കാലത്തു ഊതിപ്പേര്പ്പിച്ചു പ്രചരിപ്പിച്ചതാണ്.
ന്യൂ ഡൽഹിക്കു മുൻപും ഓണത്തിന് 4 സിനിമകൾ ഒന്നിച്ചിറങ്ങി പരാജയപ്പെട്ടതിന്റെ പേരിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഔട്ട് ആയിരുന്നു എന്ന് പിൽക്കാലത്ത് പ്രചാരണം കിട്ടി.
പക്ഷെ അതിനു തൊട്ടു മുമ്പ് തനിയാവർത്തനം എന്ന ഹിറ്റ് ഉണ്ടായത്.
മാത്രമല്ല ന്യൂ ഡൽഹി റീലീസ് ആകും മുമ്പ് nairsab എന്ന അക്കാലത്തെ biggest ബഡ്ജറ്റ് ഫിലിം ഷൂട്ടിംഗ് തുടങ്ങുകയും ചെയ്തിരുന്നു

----------


## Raja Sha

എന്നാൽ ഈ ഫിലിം വിജയിച്ചാൽ ഔട്ട് ആയിപ്പോയ സിദ്ദിഖിനെ മമ്മൂട്ടി രക്ഷിച്ചു എന്നു വേണമെങ്കിൽ പറയാൻ കഴിയും :Tasty:

----------


## BASH1982

> സത്യമൂർത്തി velayudham ഒക്കെ അത്രത്തോളം ഷൂട്ടിംഗ് ഒക്കെ നടന്നിരുന്നോ..
> Just പൂജ മാത്രം നടന്നു എന്നാണ് ഓർമ. പിന്നീട് ഡ്രോപ്പ് ആയി.
> എന്നാൽ ക്രോണിക് bachelor നു മുൻപ് കുറെ അന്യഭാഷാ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ തിരക്കിൽ പെട്ടു മലയാള സിനിമയിൽ ഒരു ഗ്യാപ് വന്നു. തൊട്ടു മുൻപുള്ള yearil പട്ടാളം എന്ന ഒറ്റ ചിത്രംമാത്രം റീലീസ് ചെയ്ത് ഫ്ലോപ്പ് ആയി.
> അതിനെയാണ് പ്രതിസന്ധി എന്നൊക്കെ സിദ്ദിക്ക് അടിച്ചു വിടുന്നത്.
> ശരിക്കും ഒരു കാലത്തും മമ്മൂട്ടി അങ്ങനെ വലിയ പ്രതിസന്ധി ഒന്നും നേരിട്ടിട്ടില്ല. പലതും മാധ്യമങ്ങൾ പിൽക്കാലത്തു ഊതിപ്പേര്പ്പിച്ചു പ്രചരിപ്പിച്ചതാണ്.
> ന്യൂ ഡൽഹിക്കു മുൻപും ഓണത്തിന് 4 സിനിമകൾ ഒന്നിച്ചിറങ്ങി പരാജയപ്പെട്ടതിന്റെ പേരിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഔട്ട് ആയിരുന്നു എന്ന് പിൽക്കാലത്ത് പ്രചാരണം കിട്ടി.
> പക്ഷെ അതിനു തൊട്ടു മുമ്പ് തനിയാവർത്തനം എന്ന ഹിറ്റ് ഉണ്ടായത്.
> മാത്രമല്ല ന്യൂ ഡൽഹി റീലീസ് ആകും മുമ്പ് nairsab എന്ന അക്കാലത്തെ biggest ബഡ്ജറ്റ് ഫിലിം ഷൂട്ടിംഗ് തുടങ്ങുകയും ചെയ്തിരുന്നു


Sathyamoorthi 75 percent shooting kazhinjathanu pinne financial issue karanam mudangi but velayudham photoshout mathrame nadannullu ettavum hope undarunnathu hindi film arunnu fans ellam othiri excited ayi kathirunna padam arunnu

----------


## Balram

> സത്യമൂർത്തി velayudham ഒക്കെ അത്രത്തോളം ഷൂട്ടിംഗ് ഒക്കെ നടന്നിരുന്നോ..
> Just പൂജ മാത്രം നടന്നു എന്നാണ് ഓർമ. പിന്നീട് ഡ്രോപ്പ് ആയി.
> എന്നാൽ ക്രോണിക് bachelor നു മുൻപ് കുറെ അന്യഭാഷാ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ തിരക്കിൽ പെട്ടു മലയാള സിനിമയിൽ ഒരു ഗ്യാപ് വന്നു. തൊട്ടു മുൻപുള്ള yearil പട്ടാളം എന്ന ഒറ്റ ചിത്രംമാത്രം റീലീസ് ചെയ്ത് ഫ്ലോപ്പ് ആയി.
> അതിനെയാണ് പ്രതിസന്ധി എന്നൊക്കെ സിദ്ദിക്ക് അടിച്ചു വിടുന്നത്.
> ശരിക്കും ഒരു കാലത്തും മമ്മൂട്ടി അങ്ങനെ വലിയ പ്രതിസന്ധി ഒന്നും നേരിട്ടിട്ടില്ല. പലതും മാധ്യമങ്ങൾ പിൽക്കാലത്തു ഊതിപ്പേര്പ്പിച്ചു പ്രചരിപ്പിച്ചതാണ്.
> ന്യൂ ഡൽഹിക്കു മുൻപും ഓണത്തിന് 4 സിനിമകൾ ഒന്നിച്ചിറങ്ങി പരാജയപ്പെട്ടതിന്റെ പേരിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഔട്ട് ആയിരുന്നു എന്ന് പിൽക്കാലത്ത് പ്രചാരണം കിട്ടി.
> പക്ഷെ അതിനു തൊട്ടു മുമ്പ് തനിയാവർത്തനം എന്ന ഹിറ്റ് ഉണ്ടായത്.
> മാത്രമല്ല ന്യൂ ഡൽഹി റീലീസ് ആകും മുമ്പ് nairsab എന്ന അക്കാലത്തെ biggest ബഡ്ജറ്റ് ഫിലിം ഷൂട്ടിംഗ് തുടങ്ങുകയും ചെയ്തിരുന്നു



yes cinemayile chila teamukal avar karanam aanu ikkaye thirichu kondu vannathu ennu veembu adikkaan ingane palathum parayunnathu kettittundu.. pinne media.. pakshe padangal eduthu  nokkiyal adhu allennu manassil aakum.

----------


## BASH1982

> yes cinemayile chila teamukal avar karanam aanu ikkaye thirichu kondu vannathu ennu veembu adikkaan ingane palathum parayunnathu kettittundu.. pinne media.. pakshe padangal eduthu  nokkiyal adhu allennu manassil aakum.


Chronic bachelor mammooty ayathu kondu theatre kittiyilla ennu Siddhiq paranjathu release timil but cb kku munbu release cheytha karmegham tamil movie ayittu polum nalla realise  undarunnu shesham vanna patalam record theatre release arunnu

----------


## rajavu

> Chronic bachelor mammooty ayathu kondu theatre kittiyilla ennu Siddhiq paranjathu release timil but cb kku munbu release cheytha karmegham tamil movie ayittu polum nalla realise  undarunnu shesham vanna patalam record theatre release arunnu


Chronic was supposed to be produced by liberty basheer. Angeru kurachu prashnam undakki . He was exhibitors president or something

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Chronic bachelor mammooty ayathu kondu theatre kittiyilla ennu Siddhiq paranjathu release timil but cb kku munbu release cheytha karmegham tamil movie ayittu polum nalla realise  undarunnu shesham vanna patalam record theatre release arunnu


Yes. Mohanlal aa oru timil was a bigger star ennu parayaam karanam Shaji, Renjith, priyan okke continuous projects cheythirunnu. Mammootty Angane undayirunna Joshi Dennis team split aayi Pinne Lohi, MT okke regular aayi movie cheythilla. Angane kurach issues. Allathe oru kaalathum Mammootty, Mohanlal illatha Malayalam cinema undayirunnilla avar star aaya shesham.. Siddiq okke Dilipne vare Mammoottik mukalil stardom vechu samsarichirunnu in his interviews. Mammootty projects okke entho rakshakan image line enna pole dialogue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rajavu

> Yes. Mohanlal aa oru timil was a bigger star ennu parayaam karanam Shaji, Renjith, priyan okke continuous projects cheythirunnu. Mammootty Angane undayirunna Joshi Dennis team split aayi Pinne Lohi, MT okke regular aayi movie cheythilla. Angane kurach issues. Allathe oru kaalathum Mammootty, Mohanlal illatha Malayalam cinema undayirunnilla avar star aaya shesham.. Siddiq okke Dilipne vare Mammoottik mukalil stardom vechu samsarichirunnu in his interviews. Mammootty projects okke entho rakshakan image line enna pole dialogue 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mohanlal in 2000 had 3 continuous flops after Narasimham . Mammootty had aryannangalude veedu , Valyettan and Dadasahib . Moonum hit . 2001 mammokka had Rakshasarajavu and Dubai . Dubai flopped . Mohanlal had only Ravanaprabhu as a hit . Kakkaluyil okke mostly average annu. Enthinere palarum kidilam parayunna ayal katha ezhuthukayanu polum Hit Alla . Per vindhyan the producer . And the same guy said Thaskaraveeran made money . 2002 also was no different . Mohanlalinu polum 2003 balettan aanu oru good Hit . It was Dileeps peak time . 

Pinne the same Siddique was the guy who talked about Hitler and said Ikka was going through a bad patch . 95 ikka movies . Mazhayethyum munpe ,  The King , Abibashakante case diary , number 1 snehatheeram okke . 1 industry Hit , 1 super Hit , and rest of them were all hits . Chumma thallunnu Siddique okke 

Anyhow I have no issues with Ikka giving him dates . Entho till now he hasnt made a flop with mammokka.

----------


## rajavu

Pinne there was always a soft propaganda where Mohanlal movies were always considered bigger hits than Mammoottys . Irupatham nottandu vs CBI diary kurippu , The king vs Spadikam , Rajamanikyam vs Rasathanthram angane pokunnu . Enthinu parayanam , even Pazhassi Rajas collection was never revealed and was never considered as an industry hit . 2020 was considered till Drishyam broke it .

----------


## BASH1982

[QUOTE=rajavu;8827315]Chronic was supposed to be produced by liberty basheer. Angeru kurachu prashnam undakki . He was exhibitors president or something[/QUOTE
Ys basheer aarunnu CB producer intial timil pinneedu fazilne sahayikkan Vendi pulli Kalu Mari athinte issue karanam theatre kittan ithiri budhimutti avasanam athellam ikkade thalayil akki

----------


## Shankardas

> Nammude feels alle chumma chinthichu kootiyathu shariyakan chancillarikkum



Enikku thonnunnilla...randu divasam munne Lijo angerude pagil Rorsharchinte "nigooda hit" poster of 20 days share cheythathe ullu....pinne mammootty company after Nanpakal shootinu shesham ayacha oru letter like token of appreciation okke share cheythirunnu....
pinne LJP ..lal projectile wrestler role malayalathil lalinallathe aged aaya aarkkanu cheyyan pattunnathu...athukondaakum angottu poyathu...MT yude netflix mammootty portionil ninnu maariyathu enthaanennu ariyilla...any way chilappol issue kaanum...not sure..

----------


## classic

Truth is during 2001-02, Dileep was #1 in KBO.. Chronic Bachelor nu munne ulla time aayirikkum pulli udheshiche.. Dubai enna disaster nu shesham oru big hit koduth momentum thirich pidichath Chronic Bachelor loodeyanu.. 




> Yes. Mohanlal aa oru timil was a bigger star ennu parayaam karanam Shaji, Renjith, priyan okke continuous projects cheythirunnu. Mammootty Angane undayirunna Joshi Dennis team split aayi Pinne Lohi, MT okke regular aayi movie cheythilla. Angane kurach issues. Allathe oru kaalathum Mammootty, Mohanlal illatha Malayalam cinema undayirunnilla avar star aaya shesham.. Siddiq okke Dilipne vare Mammoottik mukalil stardom vechu samsarichirunnu in his interviews. Mammootty projects okke entho rakshakan image line enna pole dialogue 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Inspector Balram

LJP and Mammukka oru issue um illa. next project is a big one and it needs time..

Ikkayk ipo athra date allocate cheyyan pattilla. 

Ee fans thanne orumathiri ayalkootam level tharam thazazuth. Plz

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KARNAN

> LJP and Mammukka oru issue um illa. next project is a big one and it needs time..
> 
> Ikkayk ipo athra date allocate cheyyan pattilla. 
> 
> Ee fans thanne orumathiri ayalkootam level tharam thazazuth. Plz
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


But y date allocate cheyyan pattila siddique nu okke 64 days kodukunundalo  :Laughing:

----------


## Viru

> Bt IKKA + Siddique ellam hits alle pinne padathinte quality thazhotanu pokunne so BTR level kittyal bhagyam enthanelum ganagandhavan okke cheyyunathilum better anu pinne hit combo alle siddiqueinu big brother nalla pani koduthitundu financially so oru help anu athil athra prob undo pinne fans enthinanu oru hit comboyil prejudice akunne trailer teaser okke varatte.


Chronic and bhaskar randum 5 paisakku illatha padangal aayittu aanu thonniyittullathu

Randu padangalileyum albums chartbusters aayathu kondum entho bhagyathinu familykku pidichathu kondum rekshapettatha

Innathe kaalathu ee type thattikootu cinemakal oodum ennu thonnunilla

Safari channelil siddiquente oru parupadi und,athil pulli parayunnathu ladies and gentleman,fukri,big brother okke kidu subjects aayirunu pakshe ithokke pottiyathu location correct allatha kondum kadhayil cheriya presnam kondokke aanenu ennanu

So basically he is living in his own bubble without any understanding about why audience blatantly rejected these duds,angane ulla aalu oru kidilan padam edukkum ennu enikku thonnunilla

----------


## KARNAN

> Chronic and bhaskar randum 5 paisakku illatha padangal aayittu aanu thonniyittullathu
> 
> Randu padangalileyum albums chartbusters aayathu kondum entho bhagyathinu familykku pidichathu kondum rekshapettatha
> 
> Innathe kaalathu ee type thattikootu cinemakal oodum ennu thonnunilla
> 
> Safari channelil siddiquente oru parupadi und,athil pulli parayunnathu ladies and gentleman,fukri,big brother okke kidu subjects aayirunu pakshe ithokke pottiyathu location correct allatha kondum kadhayil cheriya presnam kondokke aanenu ennanu
> 
> So basically he is living in his own bubble without any understanding about why audience blatantly rejected these duds,angane ulla aalu oru kidilan padam edukkum ennu enikku thonnunilla


Ithre ullu......

----------


## Veiwer11

> Chronic and bhaskar randum 5 paisakku illatha padangal aayittu aanu thonniyittullathu
> 
> Randu padangalileyum albums chartbusters aayathu kondum entho bhagyathinu familykku pidichathu kondum rekshapettatha
> 
> Innathe kaalathu ee type thattikootu cinemakal oodum ennu thonnunilla
> 
> Safari channelil siddiquente oru parupadi und,athil pulli parayunnathu ladies and gentleman,fukri,big brother okke kidu subjects aayirunu pakshe ithokke pottiyathu location correct allatha kondum kadhayil cheriya presnam kondokke aanenu ennanu
> 
> So basically he is living in his own bubble without any understanding about why audience blatantly rejected these duds,angane ulla aalu oru kidilan padam edukkum ennu enikku thonnunilla


Bhasker I like it multiple times watch cheythitund except for Bombay climax scenes.
Chronic bachler theteri kandappo istappetta padam aan. Repeat watching ullath illa

----------


## aashiq1

> Chronic and bhaskar randum 5 paisakku illatha padangal aayittu aanu thonniyittullathu
> 
> Randu padangalileyum albums chartbusters aayathu kondum entho bhagyathinu familykku pidichathu kondum rekshapettatha
> 
> Innathe kaalathu ee type thattikootu cinemakal oodum ennu thonnunilla
> 
> Safari channelil siddiquente oru parupadi und,athil pulli parayunnathu ladies and gentleman,fukri,big brother okke kidu subjects aayirunu pakshe ithokke pottiyathu location correct allatha kondum kadhayil cheriya presnam kondokke aanenu ennanu
> 
> So basically he is living in his own bubble without any understanding about why audience blatantly rejected these duds,angane ulla aalu oru kidilan padam edukkum ennu enikku thonnunilla


Can't believe it's the same person who directed Malayalam Godfather. At the age of 71, Martin Scorsese directed Wolf of Wall Street👑 Malyalam directors become irrelevant after age 50😆

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Siddique-Lal team nte Comedy genre il motham kidakkunnath script il alle.. making nu enth prasakthi? Comedy stock vatti, athaanu prob..

Godfather
In Harihar Nagar
Ramjirao speaking
Mannar Mathai speaking (prob the best sequel in Malayalam)
Hitler
Vietnam Colony
Friends
Kabooliwala

Ithil aadyathe 3 padangal aayirikkum Malayalam cinema history Ile best 3 comedy movies..

Aged aayittum direction il kidukkunnavar ivideyum und.. Maniratnam, Joshiy etc..




> Can't believe it's the same person who directed Malayalam Godfather. At the age of 71, Martin Scorsese directed Wolf of Wall Street👑 Malyalam directors become irrelevant after age 50😆
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Viru

> Can't believe it's the same person who directed Malayalam Godfather. At the age of 71, Martin Scorsese directed Wolf of Wall Street�� Malyalam directors become irrelevant after age 50��
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk



Lal inte influence valuthu aanu ivarude combo cinemakalil ennu ellakalathum enikku thonniyittund

Ivarude 90s le cinemakal shredhichal ariyam first half half thakarppan comedies aayiriikkum ennitu second half varumbo kurach dramatic aakum pakshe screenplay kidilan aayathu kondu athile over melodrama nannayittu thanne kaanunnavarkku feel cheyyum

Ee combo split aayathinu shesham screenplayile aa strength poyi...hitler and friends randum siddique ottakku cheytha padangal aanenu parayumbozhum,production sideil lal undayirunu.So his contribution will be there without any credits ennu urappanu...aa quality aa cinemakalil kaanan und
i
Then from chronic bachelor ,siddique completely split up with lal and there onwards his vulnerability was visible undeniably both as a director and writer

----------


## classic

Ningal Cobra kandittille? Siddique ottakk Lal nekkal quality movies cheythittund..

But ningal paranja pole avar split aayittum orumichappol nalla product undayittund.. recent example is King Liar..




> Lal inte influence valuthu aanu ivarude combo cinemakalil ennu ellakalathum enikku thonniyittund
> 
> Ivarude 90s le cinemakal shredhichal ariyam first half half thakarppan comedies aayiriikkum ennitu second half varumbo kurach dramatic aakum pakshe screenplay kidilan aayathu kondu athile over melodrama nannayittu thanne kaanunnavarkku feel cheyyum
> 
> Ee combo split aayathinu shesham screenplayile aa strength poyi...hitler and friends randum siddique ottakku cheytha padangal aanenu parayumbozhum,production sideil lal undayirunu.So his contribution will be there without any credits ennu urappanu...aa quality aa cinemakalil kaanan und
> i
> Then from chronic bachelor ,siddique completely split up with lal and there onwards his vulnerability was visible undeniably both as a director and writer

----------


## Viru

> Ningal Cobra kandittille? Siddique ottakk Lal nekkal quality movies cheythittund..
> 
> But ningal paranja pole avar split aayittum orumichappol nalla product undayittund.. recent example is King Liar..


oru cobra alle parayan ullu,angane paali poya eethelum padangal ella directorkkum kaanum

lal independent aayi cheytha ghost houseum,harihar nagar 2nd okke athyavishyam nalla entertainers thanne aanu

kurachu chali comedies undelum ee padangalude mothathil ulla making reethiyum suspense revealingum okke athyavishyam neat aanu

Athupole onnum siddiqueine kondu ottakku nadakkum ennu thonnunilla,pulli cheytha oru tharakkedillatha padam post 2000 bodyguard mathram aanu

----------


## vipi

> oru cobra alle parayan ullu,angane paali poya eethelum padangal ella directorkkum kaanum
> 
> lal independent aayi cheytha ghost houseum,harihar nagar 2nd okke athyavishyam nalla entertainers thanne aanu
> 
> kurachu chali comedies undelum ee padangalude mothathil ulla making reethiyum suspense revealingum okke athyavishyam neat aanu
> 
> Athupole onnum siddiqueine kondu ottakku nadakkum ennu thonnunilla,pulli cheytha oru tharakkedillatha padam post 2000 bodyguard mathram aanu


Lal independent aayi cheythathil better 2 harihar nagar mathram aanu...
Ghost house inn okke katta chali aarunnu...aa oru brand vech BO il rekshapettu 
Tournament n Kobra 2 um utter worst aarunnu 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Chronic and bhaskar randum 5 paisakku illatha padangal aayittu aanu thonniyittullathu
> 
> Randu padangalileyum albums chartbusters aayathu kondum entho bhagyathinu familykku pidichathu kondum rekshapettatha
> 
> Innathe kaalathu ee type thattikootu cinemakal oodum ennu thonnunilla
> 
> Safari channelil siddiquente oru parupadi und,athil pulli parayunnathu ladies and gentleman,fukri,big brother okke kidu subjects aayirunu pakshe ithokke pottiyathu location correct allatha kondum kadhayil cheriya presnam kondokke aanenu ennanu
> 
> So basically he is living in his own bubble without any understanding about why audience blatantly rejected these duds,angane ulla aalu oru kidilan padam edukkum ennu enikku thonnunilla


Chronic n BTR watcable undayirunnu Siddique lal split ayathode ivarude padangalude quality kuranju pinne safari channel program njan kanditundu fully agree with your opinion bt ithokke oru helpinu vendi date kodukunathakan anu chance as Bigbrotheril pullikku financially nalla pani kitty youngstersil alpam enkilum alukale theateril ethirkunnavar onnum ivarkku date kodukilla SG veendum cinemayil active akunathukondu mikkavrum next SGye vachakum pinne Siddique ikka oru rashi anu athu valiya kidu padam kondunnumalla entho luck undu so angane ithum rakshapettu pokumennu enikku thonunne poya pulliyude financial prob oru solution akille so trailer n teaser irangatte athu vare onnu kshemikkam….

----------


## Shankardas

> Chronic n BTR watcable undayirunnu Siddique lal split ayathode ivarude padangalude quality kuranju pinne safari channel program njan kanditundu fully agree with your opinion bt ithokke oru helpinu vendi date kodukunathakan anu chance as Bigbrotheril pullikku financially nalla pani kitty youngstersil alpam enkilum alukale theateril ethirkunnavar onnum ivarkku date kodukilla SG veendum cinemayil active akunathukondu mikkavrum next SGye vachakum pinne Siddique ikka oru rashi anu athu valiya kidu padam kondunnumalla entho luck undu so angane ithum rakshapettu pokumennu enikku thonunne poya pulliyude financial prob oru solution akille so trailer n teaser irangatte athu vare onnu kshemikkam….


Yes...bhaskar/chronic okke ishtapedunna sadaranakkar orupaadundu...aa level vannal movie hit aakum..but coronakku sesham oru padathinte fate theerumanikkunnathu kooduthalum youth aanu...family okke ippol OTT varan nokki irikkum...theater pokunnath kuravaanu...so familiye attract cheyyan enthenkilum (like I love you song of Baskar) undenkil chilappol rekshapedum..illenkil katta poka...but as you said..sidiquinokke ikka date kodukkkunnathu freindshipinte peril financially sahaikkan maatram aanu...

----------


## Shankardas

> LJP and Mammukka oru issue um illa. next project is a big one and it needs time..
> 
> Ikkayk ipo athra date allocate cheyyan pattilla. 
> 
> Ee fans thanne orumathiri ayalkootam level tharam thazazuth. Plz
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Sathyam chumma oronnu padachu vidunnu...monster cheythathu kondu vysakh also ikkayumai prasnam ennu parayaan chance undu..its obvious that LJP is doing lal movie because of the wrestler role...atra flexibility ippol lalinu allathe aarkkanu ullathu...but enthukondaanu MT scriptil ninnu LJP maariyathu ennu ariyamo?

----------


## sachin

> Yes...bhaskar/chronic okke ishtapedunna sadaranakkar orupaadundu...aa level vannal movie hit aakum..but coronakku sesham oru padathinte fate theerumanikkunnathu kooduthalum youth aanu...family okke ippol OTT varan nokki irikkum...theater pokunnath kuravaanu...so familiye attract cheyyan enthenkilum (like I love you song of Baskar) undenkil chilappol rekshapedum..illenkil katta poka...but as you said..sidiquinokke ikka date kodukkkunnathu freindshipinte peril financially sahaikkan maatram aanu...


Siddiquinte time nallathanel nalla catchy songs irakki oru positive feel irakki oru abv avg product kittyal rakshapedum pinne 2nd half kachara akathirunnal rakshapettu enthayalum nokkam ithu vare ee comboyil hits mathram alle ullu so veendum oru hit kittatte..,,

----------


## vipi

> Sathyam chumma oronnu padachu vidunnu...monster cheythathu kondu vysakh also ikkayumai prasnam ennu parayaan chance undu..its obvious that LJP is doing lal movie because of the wrestler role...atra flexibility ippol lalinu allathe aarkkanu ullathu...but enthukondaanu MT scriptil ninnu LJP maariyathu ennu ariyamo?


Not sure but ingane oru news kettirunnu...

MT story il LJP main aayi attracted aayath adhikam explore cheythittillaatha oru Sreelankan inner areas lekkulla journey aanu...but shoot nte time il sreelanka il van political issues aayirunnu...avde shooting possible aayirunnilla...So production team plan cheythath Tamil nadu/Palakkad  side le eathelum village Sreelanka enna reethiyil kaanikkan aarunnu...angane oru compromise nu LJP ok aarunnilla 
Pinne Ranjith vannappol Sreelankan shoot nadannenkilum adhikam divasangal undaarunnilla avde shoot...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## falcon

> Not sure but ingane oru news kettirunnu...
> 
> MT story il LJP main aayi attracted aayath adhikam explore cheythittillaatha oru Sreelankan inner areas lekkulla journey aanu...but shoot nte time il sreelanka il van political issues aayirunnu...avde shooting possible aayirunnilla...So production team plan cheythath Tamil nadu/Palakkad  side le eathelum village Sreelanka enna reethiyil kaanikkan aarunnu...angane oru compromise nu LJP ok aarunnilla 
> Pinne Ranjith vannappol Sreelankan shoot nadannenkilum adhikam divasangal undaarunnilla avde shoot...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


L camp m camp angane onnum evdem poi nikkana type onnumala lip angerde padathin venda perf aarano avare choose cheyyum ...aland Verde issue undenoke

----------


## Shankardas

> Not sure but ingane oru news kettirunnu...
> 
> MT story il LJP main aayi attracted aayath adhikam explore cheythittillaatha oru Sreelankan inner areas lekkulla journey aanu...but shoot nte time il sreelanka il van political issues aayirunnu...avde shooting possible aayirunnilla...So production team plan cheythath Tamil nadu/Palakkad  side le eathelum village Sreelanka enna reethiyil kaanikkan aarunnu...angane oru compromise nu LJP ok aarunnilla 
> Pinne Ranjith vannappol Sreelankan shoot nadannenkilum adhikam divasangal undaarunnilla avde shoot...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ithu thanne aakum kaaranam...allathe Ikka-LJP thammil enthu prasnam undakan aanu...

----------


## Shankardas

> L camp m camp angane onnum evdem poi nikkana type onnumala lip angerde padathin venda perf aarano avare choose cheyyum ...aland Verde issue undenoke


Athaanu.....njan paranja pole LJPyude page nokkiyal ella cinemayudeyum posters kaanam..athil rorsharchum undu...but 20 days poster onnum pulli share cheythu issue ulla ikka padam onnum promote cheyyumennu thonnunnilla...veruthe adichu vidunnu oronnokke.. :Laughing:

----------


## Shankardas

> Siddiquinte time nallathanel nalla catchy songs irakki oru positive feel irakki oru abv avg product kittyal rakshapedum pinne 2nd half kachara akathirunnal rakshapettu enthayalum nokkam ithu vare ee comboyil hits mathram alle ullu so veendum oru hit kittatte..,,


Mammoottiyude comedy movies kooduthalum slapstick allathathu kondu...komalitharam kaanan chance kuravaanu..(Gulan okke exception aanu)...pinne paranjapole onnu randu colorful songs and oru stylish appearence okke aanenkil hit aakum...

----------


## rajavu

Siddique and Lal both dont have the same story sense like before . Pakshe athukondu mathram avare ezhuthi thallenda. Pinne mammokka ethra aalukal kku date koduthittundu. Like pishu , Sohan etc . Atleast 1 industry Hit , 1 Megahit , 1 superhit ulla combo alle . 

Hopefully they can make it this time . Vacation season nokki irakkiyal mathi. Pinne Family varunilla ennu parayumbol , honestly which was that Malayalam movie which could engage family and kids . Angane oru might hearted comedy movie malayalathil vanniitilla ee adutha kalathu

----------


## BASH1982

> Chronic and bhaskar randum 5 paisakku illatha padangal aayittu aanu thonniyittullathu
> 
> Randu padangalileyum albums chartbusters aayathu kondum entho bhagyathinu familykku pidichathu kondum rekshapettatha
> 
> Innathe kaalathu ee type thattikootu cinemakal oodum ennu thonnunilla
> 
> Safari channelil siddiquente oru parupadi und,athil pulli parayunnathu ladies and gentleman,fukri,big brother okke kidu subjects aayirunu pakshe ithokke pottiyathu location correct allatha kondum kadhayil cheriya presnam kondokke aanenu ennanu
> 
> So basically he is living in his own bubble without any understanding about why audience blatantly rejected these duds,angane ulla aalu oru kidilan padam edukkum ennu enikku thonnunilla


Compare to siddiq nd lal Siddhiq thanne better 2 harihar nd in ghost House aa brand value karanam vijayichathanu randum vachable nd orennam good movie anu athu vere karyam
Siddhiq movie venda ennu parayunnathu hit alilla enna pedi kondalla mammootyil ninnu oru entertainer pratheekshikkunnathu oru high level anu like Rajamaanikyam allel mayavi level enkilum venam ippozhathe Siddhiqil ninnu angane orennam kittilla ennanu vishwasam

----------


## BASH1982

> Siddique and Lal both dont have the same story sense like before . Pakshe athukondu mathram avare ezhuthi thallenda. Pinne mammokka ethra aalukal kku date koduthittundu. Like pishu , Sohan etc . Atleast 1 industry Hit , 1 Megahit , 1 superhit ulla combo alle . 
> 
> Hopefully they can make it this time . Vacation season nokki irakkiyal mathi. Pinne Family varunilla ennu parayumbol , honestly which was that Malayalam movie which could engage family and kids . Angane oru might hearted comedy movie malayalathil vanniitilla ee adutha kalathu


Promising projects kure undu athozhivakki ippo cheyyanda ennanu ente opinion oru Christopher undallo athum kazhinju rando moonno padangal cheythittu cheytha pore  2024 vishunu irakkunna pole erannam athakumbo Siddhiqnum time kittum kure koode better ayittu cheyyam

----------


## Veiwer11

For all negativity here comes Bilal

----------


## Balram

> Promising projects kure undu athozhivakki ippo cheyyanda ennanu ente opinion oru Christopher undallo athum kazhinju rando moonno padangal cheythittu cheytha pore  2024 vishunu irakkunna pole erannam athakumbo Siddhiqnum time kittum kure koode better ayittu cheyyam



Bilal polulla padangal postpone aakumbol sambavikunna gap fillers aanu idhu polulla parippuvadakal..  :Mad:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Like padma awards announcement by the country on republic day, Kerala beginning the highest civilian awards by the state on Kerala piravi day...
The highest award Kerala Jyothi for MT and the second highest award Kerala Prabha for Mammootty along with two others.
The guru -shishyan duo!  :Love:

----------


## rajavu

Athu nannayi . Allathe ikkayku Kendra award onnum kittan pokunilla . Veruthe political discourse venda . Ennalum ithokke van durantham thanne aanu

----------


## sachin

കേരള ജ്യോതി എംടിക്ക്, കേരളപ്രഭ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഉൾപ്പെടെ 3 പേർക്ക്: പ്രഥമ കേരള പുരസ്*കാരങ്ങൾ...

Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/news/...-mammotty.html

----------


## sachin

First awad MT n Ikkakku well deserved  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Congratulations MT Sir & Ikka





> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ingeru ithu oru rakshayum illalo? 




> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ShawnPaul

new   ........ new

----------


## ALEXI

> new   ........ new


Ithu Kubo padamalle

----------


## AUks

Sent from my RMX2156 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Sent from my RMX2156 using Tapatalk


ഉള്ളത് തന്നെയാണോ? Mammootty എന്ന് മര്യാദക്ക് എഴുതാനറിയാത്തവനാ ട്വീറ്റ് ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നെ!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

> Sent from my RMX2156 using Tapatalk


Nadannal kidukkum

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Sent from my RMX2156 using Tapatalk


Sathyam aayirikkumo?
Aanenkil kikkidu!!  :Yo: 
M Manikandan's filmography!  :Clap:

----------


## advaithh09

ForumKeralam @forumkeralam2


Kaakkuttai Fame Manikantan's next will have #Mammootty - #VijaySethupathi as leads. To begin soon. More details to follow 

 @mammukka back for Kollywood after Peranbu.


Hyped for this

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> ForumKeralam @forumkeralam2
> 
> 
> Kaakkuttai Fame Manikantan's next will have #Mammootty - #VijaySethupathi as leads. To begin soon. More details to follow 
> 
>  @mammukka back for Kollywood after Peranbu.
> 
> 
> Hyped for this


Appo urappayallo? Or based on reports?

----------


## advaithh09

> Appo urappayallo? Or based on reports?


Confirm aanenn thonnunnu, major Tamil Twitter handles oke post cheythittund

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ഉള്ളത് തന്നെയാണോ? Mammootty എന്ന് മര്യാദക്ക് എഴുതാനറിയാത്തവനാ ട്വീറ്റ് ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നെ!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk





> Nadannal kidukkum





> Sathyam aayirikkumo?
> Aanenkil kikkidu!! 
> M Manikandan's filmography!


Confirmed aanennu thonnunnu..FK has tweeted..

https://twitter.com/Forumkeralam2/st...35800917516289
Kaakkamuttai Fame Manikantan's next will have #Mammootty - #VijaySethupathi as leads. To begin soon. More details to follow 

 @mammukka
 back for Kollywood after Peranbu.


Hyped for this

----------


## Raja Sha

Off beat padam aano

----------


## twist369

Kidu...vjs ikka in a perfo oriented movie 

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

ആ ഫോട്ടോ കണ്ടപ്പോ ഞാൻ വിചാരിച്ചു ധനുഷ് ആണെന്ന്😑

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Confirmed aanennu thonnunnu..FK has tweeted..
> 
> https://twitter.com/Forumkeralam2/st...35800917516289
> Kaakkamuttai Fame Manikantan's next will have #Mammootty - #VijaySethupathi as leads. To begin soon. More details to follow 
> 
>  @mammukka
>  back for Kollywood after Peranbu.
> 
> 
> Hyped for this


Exciting project 👏🏻👏🏻

----------


## aashiq1

> ForumKeralam @forumkeralam2
> 
> 
> Kaakkuttai Fame Manikantan's next will have #Mammootty - #VijaySethupathi as leads. To begin soon. More details to follow 
> 
>  @mammukka back for Kollywood after Peranbu.
> 
> 
> Hyped for this


Super combo🔥🔥

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShawnPaul

kathal-the core

----------


## Akhil krishnan

27 Years Of The King



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

> 27 Years Of The King
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Mmm mmmm date orennam opichedukum mikkavarum 😃


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

:Thinking:

----------


## Balram

> 




 :Swoon:   :Swoon:   :Swoon:   :Swoon:

----------


## Mike

> 


1.2..3.. 🙄
Escape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> 


Shaji kailas with ukri n vyshakh with ukri 2 in 1 ano

----------


## Saathan

> Shaji kailas with ukri n vyshakh with ukri 2 in 1 ano


yes angane akan anu chance... UK anel randu padathilum veliya hope illa...

----------


## Balram

> yes angane akan anu chance... UK anel randu padathilum veliya hope illa...



ikkaye paranjal madhi..  :Mad:

----------


## mujthaba

Valathe side il irikunna aalum kingum thammil entha bandham.. iyaaloke ipazhum ingane keri irikunnundallo.. bhayangaram

----------


## ShahSM

> Valathe side il irikunna aalum kingum thammil entha bandham.. iyaaloke ipazhum ingane keri irikunnundallo.. bhayangaram


അങ്ങനെയാണേൽ ഇടത്തെ തല്ലക്ക് ഇരിക്കുന്ന ആളും കിങ്ങും തമ്മിലെന്താ ബന്ധം?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


Oyyo Ukri.. Christopher cheythille ini engilum vittoode.

----------


## aashiq1

> 


Christopher dubbing cheyumpo eduta pic anu. Arum pedikanda🏃

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Mammootty Kampany's Official YouTube Channel!

https://youtube.com/c/ActorMammootty

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Nostalgic moments.. The King nte ticket kittan pala divasam try cheythittum ticket kittathe avasanam Tamil vyajan kandu aasha theerrkkendi vannu.. Ennittanu malayalam version theater il kaanan pattiyathu...

----------


## mujthaba

> അങ്ങനെയാണേൽ ഇടത്തെ തല്ലക്ക് ഇരിക്കുന്ന ആളും കിങ്ങും തമ്മിലെന്താ ബന്ധം?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Aal athra valiya upadravakari ayi mariyitillathath kond veruthe vitirikunnu  :Laughing:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Oru Shaji Annan movie & Vyshak movie manakkunndu 

King 3 & Minister Raja Aayirikkum

----------


## twist369

> Oru Shaji Annan movie & Vyshak movie manakkunndu 
> 
> King 3 & Minister Raja Aayirikkum


Raja vannilelm King varanam...

Athu poloru iconic characterne King and commisioner enna thotti padam kond image thakarth...ath thirich pidikkanam...
Ottayk Joseph Alex character maatram aayi ..ethelm new kidu writernte scriptl varanam...
Ranjipaniker/swamy ennivanmaare script thodeepikkaruth

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Speech: https://youtu.be/4_psbglWsec

----------


## ikka

> 


oh...article vannathu samadhanam aayi...photo kandu njan vendu irikkuka aayirunnu... :Superman:

----------


## ikka

ഈ മമ്മൂട്ടി വേണ്ടെന്ന് നിര്*മ്മാതാവ്, പൊട്ടിയാല്* അടുത്ത പടം ഫ്രീയെന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടി; വാറുണ്ണി ഉണ്ടായതിങ്ങനെ

Read more at: https://malayalam.filmibeat.com/feat...ya-088142.html

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Raja vannilelm King varanam...
> 
> Athu poloru iconic characterne King and commisioner enna thotti padam kond image thakarth...ath thirich pidikkanam...
> Ottayk Joseph Alex character maatram aayi ..ethelm new kidu writernte scriptl varanam...
> Ranjipaniker/swamy ennivanmaare script thodeepikkaruth
> 
> Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk


Ranjikku pakaram Ukriyekkondu King nte thirakkatha ready aakkumo Shajiyannan...

----------


## Thevalliparamban

*Off to Australia for holidays!*

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Rachu

> 


Aaha web series aayirunno??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

How far is an ikka commercial movie release.. aa christopher nu pakaram nalloru padam ayirunnel ipo ath noki irikamayirunnu.ini bilal thanne varendi varum.

----------


## Sree Tcr

> How far is an ikka commercial movie release.. aa christopher nu pakaram nalloru padam ayirunnel ipo ath noki irikamayirunnu.ini bilal thanne varendi varum.


 Bilal  pettanu thanne Aavatte....ikka vacation kazhinju vannal new project Shooting ethanu?

----------


## Micheal Appa

> Bilal  pettanu thanne Aavatte....ikka vacation kazhinju vannal new project Shooting ethanu?


Roby Varghese Raj Movie 

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk

----------


## Sree Tcr

> Roby Varghese Raj Movie Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk


Genre ethanuu?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Genre ethanuu?


Thriller... ikka as COP

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Micheal Appa

> Genre ethanuu?


Action Investigation thriller 

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## jeanu007

> 


Love it!!!🥰😍🤩
Cant wait 2 see the clips of this success celebration🙂

----------


## Sree Tcr

> 


Lovely pic ❤️

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Mike

> 


Thats every rare!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jeanu007

> Thats every rare!!! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is!! I guess Ikka is very much elated  for the huge success of this experimental movie which he didnt expect either!! So he decided to bring everyone on board to celebrate this occasion. Im glad he did that!🙂😍

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Adipoli... :Band:

----------


## SachinMammookka

> 


Adipoli, lovely pic 👍🏻

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Asif nu Ikka Rolex watch gift kodukkunnundu..

----------


## jeanu007

> Asif nu Ikka Rolex watch gift kodukkunnundu..


Thats right bro,i have seen a clip of that,love Asif's reaction when Ikka announced rolex present 2 him!!🙂😉😍

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Thats right bro,i have seen a clip of that,love Asif's reaction when Ikka announced rolex present 2 him!!


Perfect casting aayirunnu padathil... Asif deserves at least that much...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

@ALEXI ithinte full kittuvo

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## sethuramaiyer

Next movie etha join cheyunne? Ini release aakanolla Christopher & Kaathal okke packup aayille?

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Next movie etha join cheyunne? Ini release aakanolla Christopher & Kaathal okke packup aayille?


Roby Raj film

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## frincekjoseph

@Rachu

Ee threadinte description onnu change cheythu koode?  ippozum kuttanadan blog, Yathra, peranbu, Mamankam & Abrahaminte santathikal okke aanu descriptionil.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

*What an year!!*

----------


## frincekjoseph

Role wise CBIyum include cheyyam - pathirupathu varshangalkku seshavum aa role oru kottavum thattathe itrem perfect aakiyathinu



> *What an year!!*

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Role wise CBIyum include cheyyam - pathirupathu varshangalkku seshavum aa role oru kottavum thattathe itrem perfect aakiyathinu


Different smiles!
Athaanu udheshichathu.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Role wise CBIyum include cheyyam - pathirupathu varshangalkku seshavum aa role oru kottavum thattathe itrem perfect aakiyathinu


And... Yes. He did Iyyer neatly with no room for complaints.
But these four are the characters that gave him substance to perform.. And he just nailed it!

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Rachu

> 


Manju ethil mikachadhennu..  :Wallbash:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  
 @sankar1992 sechi best actress daaa

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> 


This result is an insult, Mohanlal came second and Manju came first, for doing what? 
Manju beats the second actress by a high margin also

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> This result is an insult, Mohanlal came second and Manju came first, for doing what? 
> Manju beats the second actress by a high margin also


Fans poll aayirikkum... Ujala Asianet award poleyayallo ee survey... Ee listil ittu Ikkaye apamanikkenda kaaryamillayirunnu..

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


Darshana ille? Best.. Hridayam, Dear Friend & Jaya Jaya he.. kalakkan year for her.

----------


## kandahassan

> Manju ethil mikachadhennu..





> @sankar1992 sechi best actress daaa
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk





> This result is an insult, Mohanlal came second and Manju came first, for doing what? 
> Manju beats the second actress by a high margin also





> Darshana ille? Best.. Hridayam, Dear Friend & Jaya Jaya he.. kalakkan year for her.


aa newsil vendakka akshrathil parayundallo 4000 perde opinion aanennu .............common peoplesinte idayil mammotty , mohanlal , manju ennivarkulla swadeenam valare valuthaanu.
athini avar ethu oola padam abhinayichalum best actor / actress ennu chodichal ivarde perokke parayu .

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Year end!! 
Ee varsham mammookka stage programs il awards vaangi madukkumallo....!!

----------


## BASH1982

> Manju ethil mikachadhennu..


Ningal Jack n Jill kandille .valare swabhavikamaya abhinayam ayirunnu

----------


## SachinMammookka

> aa newsil vendakka akshrathil parayundallo 4000 perde opinion aanennu .............common peoplesinte idayil mammotty , mohanlal , manju ennivarkulla swadeenam valare valuthaanu.
> athini avar ethu oola padam abhinayichalum best actor / actress ennu chodichal ivarde perokke parayu .


Common poll allallo, 2022 alle
Kurachu sense ulla aallkkarodu chodhichu koode 
If someone says Mohanlal or Manju or Mammootty, definitely need to ask for which movie
Athu parayan patunnilla enkil, aa vote invalid aaakkanam

Shobana onnum vannillallo bhagyam, athrekku vivaram undu conduct cheythavarkku

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Fans poll aayirikkum... Ujala Asianet award poleyayallo ee survey... Ee listil ittu Ikkaye apamanikkenda kaaryamillayirunnu..


Sathyam, this is an insult 
Insult to the film industry also
Ee varshathe best actress Manju chechi for Jack n Jill
Telugu il poyi best actor Balayya ennu parayunna pole undu

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Darshana ille? Best.. Hridayam, Dear Friend & Jaya Jaya he.. kalakkan year for her.


Yes, she deserves especially its an audience poll
So commercial movies aakum consider cheyyuka and she should be number one

----------


## Champion

> Year end!! 
> Ee varsham mammookka stage programs il awards vaangi madukkumallo....!!


Athokke parippuvada cheyyune kaalethu vare vilichitund. National award kittendeth aanu.. But politics is a hurdle.

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Athokke parippuvada cheyyune kaalethu vare vilichitund. National award kittendeth aanu.. But politics is a hurdle.


State and central politics will not give award to Mammookka even if gets Oscar

----------


## wayanadan

> Manju ethil mikachadhennu..


*athippam A10 second vannille 
athupole*

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Athokke parippuvada cheyyune kaalethu vare vilichitund. National award kittendeth aanu.. But politics is a hurdle.


Aalu program nu varan vendi ellavarkkum enthenkilum award kodukkunnathu pole allallo.. industry motham irikkumbol poyi best actor thanne vangunnathu... in all the functions.
And yes... national award kittilla.. though he deserve it. Appol pinne athu paranjittu karyam illallo.
Filmfare kurachu koodi reasonable judgement aanu undakarullathu. So expecting that!

----------


## sankar1992

> @sankar1992 sechi best actress daaa
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


athenthada angane oru talk...


Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

> State and central politics will not give award to Mammookka even if gets Oscar


ഒരു അവാർഡും വെച്ചു അളക്കാവുന്നതല്ല മമ്മൂക്ക എത്തി നിൽക്കുന്ന അഭിനയ തികവ്*..
അതുക്കെല്ലാം മേലേ..
ആർക്കും എത്തി പിടിക്കാൻ കഴിയാത്തതിന് മുകളിൽ..

അതിനിടയിൽ കുറെ പീറ അവാർഡുകൾ കിട്ടിയാൽ എന്ത്..
കിട്ടിയില്ലെങ്കിൽ എന്ത്..

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Omar lulu karyamayit ikkaye provoke cheyunnundallo.. ijjathi oola.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Omar lulu karyamayit ikkaye provoke cheyunnundallo.. ijjathi oola.


Padavumaayi chennittu kandam vazhi odicha annu muthal thudangiyathaa... Pinne ippo mothathil frustrated aayittu irikkuvaayathu kondu kuru kooduthal aanu.  :Very Happy: 
Mammookka oraale ookki vidunnathil santhosham thonnunnathu onnu Hyder ali... randamathethu ivan!

----------


## Ali Bhai

Entha sambavam........??


> Omar lulu karyamayit ikkaye provoke cheyunnundallo.. ijjathi oola.

----------


## mujthaba

> Entha sambavam........??


Recent intrvws iloke anavashyamayi oro comments parayunnund.. evidently provoking. Ikka aati vititund.

----------


## shortbread

> Omar lulu karyamayit ikkaye provoke cheyunnundallo.. ijjathi oola.


ayaal sremichaal Ikka provoke aakumo? Arinjettu poolum kaanilaa!

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ballu

> 


Mammooty Bulgan vetcha vere cinema vellathum undo? 
Danyil bulgan look undayiruno ennu doubt undu

----------


## Micheal Appa

> Mammooty Bulgan vetcha vere cinema vellathum undo? 
> Danyil bulgan look undayiruno ennu doubt undu


Danniyil bulgan undarnnu, athupole cobrayil bulgan undarnnu ennu thonnunnu

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> Danniyil bulgan undarnnu, athupole cobrayil bulgan undarnnu ennu thonnunnu
> 
> Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk



Okay....Cobra orma ella....

----------


## vishnugk88

> Okay....Cobra orma ella....


Cobra Climax...Double role

----------


## Thevalliparamban



----------


## sudeepdayal

> 


Thats Lijo Jose pallisery.. Bhoothakannadi and Danny aanu award kittathathil Pinne Mammootiyude ethu performancinum award kittiyaal wont be happy enna situation ethichath..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ravi

> Thats Lijo Jose pallisery.. Bhoothakannadi and Danny aanu award kittathathil Pinne Mammootiyude ethu performancinum award kittiyaal wont be happy enna situation ethichath..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bhoothakkannadi in 1997.
State award given to Murali for Kanakkinavu
National awards to Suresh gopi (Kaliyattam) & Balachandramenon (Samantharangal)
Danny in 2000
State award to O. Madhavan (Mukesh father)
( Jury chairman: Priyadarshan)
National award to Anil Kapoor for Pukar
(Jury chairman: Vyjayanthimala)

----------


## verutheorumanushyan

> 



Totally agree. If I have to choose just one top performance of Mammootty - it will be Bhoothakkannaadi - The best among a few equals

----------


## aashiq1

It seems that people here tend to place too much importance on state or national awards. In my opinion, the ultimate accomplishment for an actor is if their performance is still being remembered and talked about even decades after the release of the film.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> It seems that people here tend to place too much importance on state or national awards. In my opinion, the ultimate accomplishment for an actor is if their performance is still being remembered and talked about even decades after the release of the film.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Awards also matter 
Its a recognition by the state or nation for his/her efforts, it definitely has a value
Its sad to see that even the awards are politicized

----------


## rajavu

Awards were not just politicized . The relevance itself was lost when people started making excuses like there is no need for Mammootty to get an award because he already got many , or his performance comparing to some other film of his wasnt great etc . Awards should have been given to the best not because someone else needed a motivation .

----------


## BASH1982

> Thats Lijo Jose pallisery.. Bhoothakannadi and Danny aanu award kittathathil Pinne Mammootiyude ethu performancinum award kittiyaal wont be happy enna situation ethichath..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But 1997 lalinte iruvar ondarunnu athum desserved arunnu imo the best performance from mohanlal 
Ikkade thaniyavarthanam bhoothakannadi nd Danny desserved anu kittathathil sankadavum ondu but opposit koduthathum desserved alukalkkanu
1987 thaniyavarthanam vd nayakan nayakan wins(thaniyavarthanam malsarichillarunnu nd kamals best)
1997 bhoothakannadi vs kaliyattam nd samanthrangal vs iruvar (suresh gopi nd bc menon lifetime best performance annu kittiyillel pinne orikkalum kittilla)
2001 Danny vs neythukaran (murali wins pullikkum annu kittiyille pinne orikkalum kittilla)

----------


## BASH1982

> Bhoothakkannadi in 1997.
> State award given to Murali for Kanakkinavu
> National awards to Suresh gopi (Kaliyattam) & Balachandramenon (Samantharangal)
> Danny in 2000
> State award to O. Madhavan (Mukesh father)
> ( Jury chairman: Priyadarshan)
> National award to Anil Kapoor for Pukar
> (Jury chairman: Vyjayanthimala)


Pukar vs dadasahib arunnu
Danny malsarichathu neythukaran ayittanu annu

----------


## SachinMammookka

> But 1997 lalinte iruvar ondarunnu athum desserved arunnu imo the best performance from mohanlal 
> Ikkade thaniyavarthanam bhoothakannadi nd Danny desserved anu kittathathil sankadavum ondu but opposit koduthathum desserved alukalkkanu
> 1987 thaniyavarthanam vd nayakan nayakan wins(thaniyavarthanam malsarichillarunnu nd kamals best)
> 1997 bhoothakannadi vs kaliyattam nd samanthrangal vs iruvar (suresh gopi nd bc menon lifetime best performance annu kittiyillel pinne orikkalum kittilla)
> 2001 Danny vs neythukaran (murali wins pullikkum annu kittiyille pinne orikkalum kittilla)


Samandharangal kandittilla but Kaliyattam vs Bhoothakannadi, Vidhyadharan was a better performance. Kaliyattam was Suresh Gopis best ever but Athu allallo manadhandam, Aarude lifetime best ennu alla, who had a tougher role.
Vidhyadharan pole complex aaye oru character I doubt even Mammookka has ever acted before or after

----------


## BASH1982

> Samandharangal kandittilla but Kaliyattam vs Bhoothakannadi, Vidhyadharan was a better performance. Kaliyattam was Suresh Gopis best ever but Athu allallo manadhandam, Aarude lifetime best ennu alla, who had a tougher role.
> Vidhyadharan pole complex aaye oru character I doubt even Mammookka has ever acted before or after


Then wat about iruvar imo ikka engane ambedkare avatharipicho athu pole thanneyanu lal as mgr. Aa award sg nd bc koduthathil valiya thettu njan kanunnilla avarkku annu kittiyillel pinne orikkalum kittilla same as murali in neythukaran Danny enna cinimayile performance vechu compare cheyyan polum pattilla

----------


## verutheorumanushyan

> Then wat about iruvar imo ikka engane ambedkare avatharipicho athu pole thanneyanu lal as mgr. Aa award sg nd bc koduthathil valiya thettu njan kanunnilla avarkku annu kittiyillel pinne orikkalum kittilla same as murali in neythukaran Danny enna cinimayile performance vechu compare cheyyan polum pattilla


Actually Bhoothakkannadi and Iruvar was in the same year. Among the best performances of Mammootty and Mohanlal - a megaclash of acting prowesses. Ironically, two different Malayalam actors outside them shared the National Award for the best actor that year.

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Then wat about iruvar imo ikka engane ambedkare avatharipicho athu pole thanneyanu lal as mgr. Aa award sg nd bc koduthathil valiya thettu njan kanunnilla avarkku annu kittiyillel pinne orikkalum kittilla same as murali in neythukaran Danny enna cinimayile performance vechu compare cheyyan polum pattilla


Ambedkar or Iruvar, Ambedkar for me, it demanded more physical and acting skills comparing the way both the movies were made
Danny was exceptional, havent seen Neythukaran, so I cant compare these 2

Bhoothakannadi or Ambedkar, Bhoothakannadi, not as a film, I am talking only in the perspective of acting

Acting wise and based on the demand of role

Bhoothakannadi > Iruvar > Kaliyattam 



For me Bhoothakkanadi was a tougher role compared to Danny, so I favor Bhoothakannadi
Pinne Aarude career best ennu allallo manadhandam, valare Nalla movie cheytha ethrayo actors National Award kittathe poyirikkunnu, aa year ile best performance inu aanu National Award kodukkendathu

Pinne ithilum ellam valya comedy was 
Kuttisrank, Paleri, Pazhassi vs Paa and Amitabh got National for the Fancy dress..

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Then wat about iruvar imo ikka engane ambedkare avatharipicho athu pole thanneyanu lal as mgr. Aa award sg nd bc koduthathil valiya thettu njan kanunnilla avarkku annu kittiyillel pinne orikkalum kittilla same as murali in neythukaran Danny enna cinimayile performance vechu compare cheyyan polum pattilla


If not Bhoothakannadi and Vidhyadharan Nair, Mammookka de Career best performance ethanu? 

Vidheyan or Bhoothakannadi could be his best as of now. At least for me

----------


## BASH1982

> If not Bhoothakannadi and Vidhyadharan Nair, Mammookka de Career best performance ethanu? 
> 
> Vidheyan or Bhoothakannadi could be his best as of now. At least for me


For me OVVG thanneyanu njan fan ayathu athu kamdittu thanneya 
Pinne performance vechu nokkuvanel thaniyavarthanam 
Njan mark iduvanel ente top ten performance 
Ovvg
Thaniyavarthanam 
Mathilukal
Danny
Ponthan mada 
Videyan 
Amaram
Ambedkar 
Mrigaya
Bhoothakannadi
Pranchiyettan

----------


## BASH1982

> Ambedkar or Iruvar, Ambedkar for me, it demanded more physical and acting skills comparing the way both the movies were made
> Danny was exceptional, havent seen Neythukaran, so I cant compare these 2
> 
> Bhoothakannadi or Ambedkar, Bhoothakannadi, not as a film, I am talking only in the perspective of acting
> 
> Acting wise and based on the demand of role
> 
> Bhoothakannadi > Iruvar > Kaliyattam 
> 
> ...


Chila karyangalil nammal merit nokkittu kaŕyamilla Bhoothakannadikku kittathathil valiya sangadam illa coz athu koduthathum oru mosham performanceinu alla

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> For me OVVG thanneyanu njan fan ayathu athu kamdittu thanneya 
> Pinne performance vechu nokkuvanel thaniyavarthanam 
> Njan mark iduvanel ente top ten performance 
> Ovvg
> Thaniyavarthanam 
> Mathilukal
> Danny
> Ponthan mada 
> Videyan 
> ...


Amaram not even in the top ten?

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Regarding the best performance, I'm not sure whether it's Bhoothakkannadi, Thaniyavarthanam, Oru Vadakkaan Veeragadha, Amaram or Ambedkar!
Definitely one of these. But can't order them!

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Amaram not even in the top ten?


Njanum chothikkan irikkuvaayirunnu bhai...

----------


## BASH1982

> Amaram not even in the top ten?


Njanenthonnu fan anu amaram vittu poy athu pole Rajamaanikyam parassiraja okke undu enthinu last kanda rorschach vare oru mammooty fanennathil abhimanam alla ahankaram anu

----------


## mujthaba

Watching bheeshma theatre response often  :Laughing: 

Eager to see the next bb of this stature.. bilal varumo

----------


## jeanu007

> Regarding the best performance, I'm not sure whether it's Bhoothakkannadi, Thaniyavarthanam, Oru Vadakkaan Veeragadha, Amaram or Ambedkar!
> Definitely one of these. But can't order them!


Yup ,Im thinking it is Ambedkar!! Havent fully completed it,Ikkas performance was mindblowing so far!! He rightly deserved the 3rd National Award for his performance in this movie!🙌🙏😍

----------


## classic

For me its one of Amaram, Bhoothakkannadi, Sooryamanasam, Thaniyavarthanam, Ambedkar or OVVG..

I think Putturumees is one of the most underrated acting performances of Mammookka (or even among all) and probably the toughest..




> Regarding the best performance, I'm not sure whether it's Bhoothakkannadi, Thaniyavarthanam, Oru Vadakkaan Veeragadha, Amaram or Ambedkar!
> Definitely one of these. But can't order them!

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Chila karyangalil nammal merit nokkittu kaŕyamilla Bhoothakannadikku kittathathil valiya sangadam illa coz athu koduthathum oru mosham performanceinu alla


Bhoothakannadi kku kittathathil vishamam undu but totally agree Paa pole fancy dress inu vendi allayirunnu, Nalla performances inu thanne aanu koduthathu

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> For me its one of Amaram, Bhoothakkannadi, Sooryamanasam, Thaniyavarthanam, Ambedkar or OVVG..
> 
> I think Putturumees is one of the most underrated acting performances of Mammookka (or even among all) and probably the toughest..


Same choices bro... Putturmees Amma senti scenes okke, just wow... Still glamourless characters nte iconic character aanu Puttu..

----------


## BASH1982

> For me its one of Amaram, Bhoothakkannadi, Sooryamanasam, Thaniyavarthanam, Ambedkar or OVVG..
> 
> I think Putturumees is one of the most underrated acting performances of Mammookka (or even among all) and probably the toughest..


Putturumees one of the best performance anu but padam mothathil oru kanji setup ayi poy athanu pani kittiyathu kure koodi nalloru director cheythirunnel kooduthal accepts kittiyene.aa padam kandavar arum including hatters polum ikkayude performance thalli parayilla. same mannerism  vikram pithamaganil cheythathanu national award nediyathu

----------


## sudeepdayal

> For me its one of Amaram, Bhoothakkannadi, Sooryamanasam, Thaniyavarthanam, Ambedkar or OVVG..
> 
> I think Putturumees is one of the most underrated acting performances of Mammookka (or even among all) and probably the toughest..


Putturumees can be compared to something like Dilips performance in Chanthupottu.. Award deserving performance aanenn parayaan pattilla.. But still Valare tough aanu parupadi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shankardas

> Putturumees can be compared to something like Dilip’s performance in Chanthupottu.. Award deserving performance aanenn parayaan pattilla.. But still Valare tough aanu parupadi 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nammalumai yaathoru bandhavumillatha expressions,bodylanguage,appearance okke pakka aai cheyyuka ennu parayunnathaanu ettavum budhimuttulla kaaryam aanu.....atharam characters maryadakku cheythillenkil van abadhamai kayyil ninnu pokum...it really demand some great acting skills...allathe nammude comfortzonil ulla characters cheythittu athil orupaadu layers undu....subtle aanu ennokke paranju thallunnathil oru kaayavumilla...angane nokkumbol putturumees is definitely an award winning performance...
Putturumees,ambedkar,iruvar,chandpottu,pithamagan okke aa level characters aanu...fortunately atharam roles kooduthal cheythirikkunnathu mammootty aanu..OVVG,Mathilukal angane ishtam polundu..

----------

